# 

## martta

Polecam sprawdzili się u mnie i na kilku okolicznych budowach:
studniarz - Pan Flisiński, tanio,solidnie,terminowo tel.0601 717 254

ekipa dekarzy p. Marek Skrzypczak z Otwocka,tel. 0603 816 030, 022 719 84 16
solidni, niedrodzy, uczciwi .
Nie ma się do czego przyczepić, po sobie zostawiaja porzadek aż miło.

Wykonawcy do sprawdzenia w grupach : otwockiej i wawerskiej
dopisuję telefony

----------


## izat

dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
robi piękne dachy

----------


## bobo30

polecam ekipę murarsko-ciesielską Pana Grzegorza Kramka

----------


## robertus

Osobiście mogę polecić:
firmę Hossa z Lasek - schody - piękne, w niezłej cenie, krótkie terminy i terminowi 3 tygodnie od zamówienia to 3 tygodnie a nie 3 miesiące
Zbycha - znanego z naszego forum. Solidna robota i profesjonalne doradztwo

----------


## eMKey

Polecam ekipę od okien, terminowi, solidni i okna też takie jakie zamówiłem  :big grin:  ... wszystko OK.
firma Wariant p. Bojanowicz 0501 058 989

----------


## Willie

Zbycha jak najbardziej polecam. Solidny i elastyczny. Mimo że święta były dosłownie za kilkanaście godzin a ekipa montazystów okien zawaliła nieco terminy podłączył wszystko do końca bez problemów i mogłem naprawdę spokojnie zamknąć dom  :big tongue:

----------


## Piotr Wieczorek

Witam serdecznie, poszukuje solidnego glazurnika. Mam do wykończenia dom pod Warszawa. Szczerze mowiac, znalezc dobrego wykonczeniowca to nielada sztuka... Moze ktos moglby kogos polecic...   :big tongue:

----------


## Michal Pietrusinski

Mam super wykonawcę - niedługo kończy budowę mojego domu - Arkadiusz Frątczak (0-501-170-724). Jest architektem wnętrz, ale poza tym zajmuje się budową i wykańczaniem domów (i co najważniejsze nie wykańcza inwestora). Poprzedniej ekipie podziękowałem, bo robili szybko, ale niedokładnie. Pan Arkadiusz podsuwa dobre pomysły i wykonuje prace bardzo starannie. Naprawdę polecam.

----------


## Brick

A czy są jakieś realizacje tego Pana, które mozna byłoby zobaczyć?




> Mam super wykonawcę - niedługo kończy budowę mojego domu - Arkadiusz Frątczak (0-501-170-724). Jest architektem wnętrz, ale poza tym zajmuje się budową i wykańczaniem domów (i co najważniejsze nie wykańcza inwestora). Poprzedniej ekipie podziękowałem, bo robili szybko, ale niedokładnie. Pan Arkadiusz podsuwa dobre pomysły i wykonuje prace bardzo starannie. Naprawdę polecam.

----------


## Michal Pietrusinski

Są - w okolicy Konstancina. Proszę sie z nim skontaktować - poda wszystkie szczegóły.




> A czy są jakieś realizacje tego Pana, które mozna byłoby zobaczyć?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Michal Pietrusinski
> 
> Mam super wykonawcę - niedługo kończy budowę mojego domu - Arkadiusz Frątczak (0-501-170-724). Jest architektem wnętrz, ale poza tym zajmuje się budową i wykańczaniem domów (i co najważniejsze nie wykańcza inwestora). Poprzedniej ekipie podziękowałem, bo robili szybko, ale niedokładnie. Pan Arkadiusz podsuwa dobre pomysły i wykonuje prace bardzo starannie. Naprawdę polecam.

----------


## kze

Ja mogę polecić Pana Andrzej Zietka.
Mi na razie dobrze buduje stan surowy.  :cool:  

Tfu, thu by nie zapeszyć..

----------


## izat

Polecam projektanta przyłączy i instalacji wszelkiej maści, jakby ktoś potrzebował proszę o kontakt, to podam namiary
Pan Andrzej Borzym z Piaseczna, obsługuje głównie inwestycje na południu warszawy
nasza współpraca układała się bardzo dobrze

----------


## _ZBYCH_

:cool:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Osobiście mogę polecić:
> firmę Hossa z Lasek - schody - piękne, w niezłej cenie, krótkie terminy i terminowi 3 tygodnie od zamówienia to 3 tygodnie a nie 3 miesiące


Fakt, schody masz SUPER!!! Aż Ci zazdroszczę!   :oops:  

Podaj tu dokładne namiary na tą firmę (a może i zdjęcia   :smile:  ), bo naprawdę pięknie robią!




> Zbycha - znanego z naszego forum. Solidna robota i profesjonalne doradztwo


Dziękuję. Bardzo mi miło   :big grin:

----------


## bingo-ada

Przyłączam się z prośbą o namiary na wykonawcę schodów! Może być na priv, zdjęcia mile widziane   :big grin:

----------


## krzysztofh

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firme od kominków.
Jako jedna z nielicznych firm zrobiła swoje bez jakichkolwiek poprawek.

http://www.kominki.net/?go=kontakt

----------


## krzyss

Ja podobnie jak kze powyżej. Tyle, że u mnie już stoi 2 lata, to co ludzie od pana Ziętka mi zbudowali - wciąż nie żałuję !!!!!

----------


## ania

A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...

----------


## armark

Ania, a czy na priva udałoby się uzyskać jakowyś namiar ?
Z góry dziękuje

----------


## 71kkk

polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk

----------


## cocorocos

witam fajny temacik a jeszcze fajniejsze forum  :big tongue:  

ja chcialem polecic firme ukladajaca kostke brukowa 502-166-637
u mnie przed domem wyszlo bardzo ladnie dodatkowo posiadaja oni katalog swoich robot z ktorych mozna wybrac ladne wzory ale trzeba sie wczesniej umawiac

----------


## scs

A ja polecam Pana Jana,inteligentny,doradzi,fachowiec.
Słuzy i transportem.
Jestem z niego i jego ekipy zadowolona :smile: 
Jeśli ktos zainteresowany to na priv proszę

----------


## scs

A ja polecam Pana Jana,inteligentny,doradzi,fachowiec.
Słuzy i transportem.
Jestem z niego i jego ekipy zadowolona :smile: 
Jeśli ktos zainteresowany to na priv proszę

----------


## cocorocos

a Pan Jan   :Lol:  skad mamy wiedziec kim on jest napisz od czego on jest taki fachowiec i podaj do niego jakis namiar to moze ktos skorzysta  [/quote]

----------


## Edii

Szukam doskonalego wykonawcy instalacji c.o. Jesli ktos mial przyjemnosc z takim panem, to prosze o namiary.
Budowa w obok Starych Babic k. Warszawy.

----------


## veech'u

> Są - w okolicy Konstancina. Proszę sie z nim skontaktować - poda wszystkie szczegóły.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Brick
> 
> ...


Ja widzialem te realizacje i mam mieszane uczucia. Poza starym domem sprzed 15 lat jeszcze pare dobudowanych daszkow, wiat lub altanek ogrodowych. Nie wzbudziło to mojego zaufania, ale moze jest inaczej powodzenia
Veech

----------


## Edii

Może ktoś z Państwa podzieli się namiarami na solidnego projektanta wnętrz. 

Przeglądnęłam forum i znalazłam kontakt do pana architekta Arka - chyba byśmy się nie dogadali.  

Chodzi o zaprojektowanie wnętrza w domku jednorodzinnym k. Starych Babic.

Pozdrawiam,
Edii

----------


## Zark

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firme od kominków.
> Jako jedna z nielicznych firm zrobiła swoje bez jakichkolwiek poprawek.
> 
> http://www.kominki.net/?go=kontakt


A ja niestety mam odmienne doświadczenia z tą ekipą, a ponieważ to temat "Wykonawca doskonały...", to resztę informacji zainteresowanym podam na priv.

Życzę samych solidnych fachowców.

----------


## Zark

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firme od kominków.
> Jako jedna z nielicznych firm zrobiła swoje bez jakichkolwiek poprawek.
> 
> http://www.kominki.net/?go=kontakt


A ja niestety mam odmienne doświadczenia z tą ekipą, a ponieważ to temat "Wykonawca doskonały...", to resztę informacji zainteresowanym podam na priv.

Życzę samych solidnych fachowców.

----------


## Nefer

> Może ktoś z Państwa podzieli się namiarami na solidnego projektanta wnętrz. 
> 
> Przeglądnęłam forum i znalazłam kontakt do pana architekta Arka - chyba byśmy się nie dogadali.  
> 
> Chodzi o zaprojektowanie wnętrza w domku jednorodzinnym k. Starych Babic.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Edii


Ja mam panią architekt, z której jestem zadowolona, bo zasuwa i ma fajne pomysły. Ponadto 2 dni gadałyśmy , żeby ustalić jak ja chcę, co ja chcę, na zasadzie obrazków, co się podoba a co nie - niezła jest, żeby zrozumieć świat drugiego człowieka to nie jest tak prosto....Jak chcesz namiar to dam CI na priva

----------


## chmielma

*Nefer*, podeślesz i mnie namiary na panią architekt?
pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer*, podeślesz i mnie namiary na panią architekt?
> pozdrawiam
> Marcin


poszło  :smile:

----------


## pobik

super temat, mam nadzieje że uda mi się z czegoś skorzystac
pozdrawiam
pobik

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Polecam forumowicza *STATEK* - zajmuje się sprzedażą materiałów dachowych
[email protected]

Bardzo profesjonalna obsługa i bardzo dobre ceny!!!

----------


## robertus

Dawno nie zaglądałem do tego wątku.
Dla wszystkich, którym podobają się moje schody podaję namiary na firmę Hossa *www.papis.p*l mają siedzibę w Laskach pod Warszawą i punkt sprzedaży na Bartyckiej 175.
Zdjęcia schodów powinny być w moim albumie dostępnym w linku w podpisie.

----------


## alladynek

Witam

Ja moge polecić bardzo solidną ekpie od kuchni i szaf wnękowych. 
Co prawda są z Częstochowy ale są tani i solidni. Podobna kuchnia
do mojej z frontami drewnianymi w wawie kosztowala dwa razy tyle.
Jezeli ktos potrzebuje to info na priv, moge tez zdjecia kuchni podeslac.

Niedawno zostałem właścicielem nowego domu w Piasecznie, brakuje tam kilku spraw i stąd prośba o namiary:

1) dach - blachodachowka - kilka ekip widziałem w wątku, może ktoś coś doradzi jeszcze

2) wylewki lub legary - narazie jesze nie wiem, wiec poprosze o namiary na dobrą ekipe od wylewek lub od podłóg w kontrukcji legarowej

3) piec gazowy - instalacja co jest, pytanie tylko jaki piec wybrac i skad wziąć dobrą ekpie co go podłączy

4) wykończeniówka - panele, gładzie, malowanie itp - ekipa

Ogólnie jestem laikem, ale dużo czytam ostatnio   :big grin:  , dobrze by było gdyby jedna ekipa zrobiła to wszystko naraz   :Roll: , ale to chyba nie realne.

pozdr
Marcin

----------


## benezis

Polecam formę od schodów RINTAL. 
Przedstawicielstwo:

Oddział Rintal Warszawa
ul. Al. Krakowska 109
02-180 Warszawa

tel./fax (022) 846 83 03
e-mail: [email protected]

p.o. Dyrektora oddziału:
Agata Harbat

Firma solidna, przedstawiciele profesjonalni, montarz na czas i posprzątane  po sobie.
A w szczególności Pana Pawła Bańkowskiego 601-912-487 pełan profesjonalizm przy wymiarowaniu i wycenie.
Link do ich strony:
http://www.rintal.pl

----------


## nurka

A według mnie pan Arkadiusz jest naprawdę super, u mnie w mieszkaniu zaprojektował i wyremontował kuchnię i łazienkę, i teraz wygląda prześlicznie. I nie zgadzam się z decyzją Veech'a , też widziałam ten dom co ma ok.15 lat i według mnie dobrze wygląda i to się liczy, bo jak ktoś ci pokaże dom wybudowany pięć minut temu to oczywiście, że dobrze wygląda, a tu masz po piętnastu latach to dopiero gwarancja.  :Wink2:  pozdrowienia nurka



> Napisał Michal Pietrusinski
> 
> Są - w okolicy Konstancina. Proszę sie z nim skontaktować - poda wszystkie szczegóły.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Rysiu

Możecie polecić kogoś od kominków i DGP?

Szukam też kogoś niedrogiego od ogrodzenia z siatki...

Pozdrawiam,
Rysiu

----------


## sb12

dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
Jest piękny. Polecam!
sb

----------


## veech'u

My mozemy polecic Pania Architekt Gizelę z COIB na ul. Bartyckiej.
Bardzo uprzejma, rzetelna i kompetentna osoba. Zmiany w projekcie gotowym i zagospodarownie działki wykonała wzorcowo a ceny bardzo przyjazne   :big grin:   W starostwie tez chwalili dobra robote   :big grin:  
Veech

----------


## Tomasz Trybus

> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...


Czy możesz podesłać jego namiary

----------


## Tomasz Trybus

Podaj jego namiary



> Polecam projektanta przyłączy i instalacji wszelkiej maści, jakby ktoś potrzebował proszę o kontakt, to podam namiary
> Pan Andrzej Borzym z Piaseczna, obsługuje głównie inwestycje na południu warszawy
> nasza współpraca układała się bardzo dobrze

----------


## aśka(*)*(*)*

> Dawno nie zaglądałem do tego wątku.
> Dla wszystkich, którym podobają się moje schody podaję namiary na firmę Hossa *www.papis.p*l mają siedzibę w Laskach pod Warszawą i punkt sprzedaży na Bartyckiej 175.
> Zdjęcia schodów powinny być w moim albumie dostępnym w linku w podpisie.


schody super, a to białe pod stopniami i wokół , to co to jest? z jakiego materiału?

----------


## kasiaR

*POLECAM EKIPE OD WYLEWEK*  :big grin:  
Wylewki mechaniczne tanio i solidnie. 
*Tel. 503065286*

Polecam ta firmę Forumowicza EIMUNDA, włanie dwa dni temu zakończyły sie prace nad wylewkami u nas w domu. Wszystko o.k. Szybko, sprawnie (w dwa dni). 

POLECAM,   :big grin:  
i pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR    :Wink2:

----------


## kasiaR

*POLECAM HYDRAULIKA* - Pana Andrzeja Matusik, tydzien temu zakończyły sie prace hydrauliczne u nas w domu. Ekipa 4 osobowa. 
Wszystko o.k., solidnie i rozsadnych cenach. 

*ANDRZEJ MATUSIK 
tel 502-358-661* 


Pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR   
 :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## 71kkk

KOLEDZY, I KOLEZANKI,czy poratujecie mnie namiarem na dobrego glazurnika?????

----------


## piter1000

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Czy można prosić o jakiś namiar, nr tel , dziękuję

----------


## moratar

Jakiś nieurodzaj na tych glazurników, a mi tez jest potrzebny taki co nie będzie się uczył moim kosztem.

----------


## 71kkk

no wlasnie, czy nie ma glazurnika??????? marmurnika?????

----------


## jareko

znam jednego - artysta
namiary moge podac na priv

----------


## piter1000

> znam jednego - artysta
> namiary moge podac na priv


czy też mogę prosić
dzięki

----------


## Marian44

Mogę dać namiary na dobrego glazurnika z Legionowa . Solidny i uczciwy ,  ceny przyzwoite ale nie tanie . Pan Waldek -tel 601 208 018 .

----------


## 71kkk

> znam jednego - artysta
> namiary moge podac na priv



to poprosze ,kkk

----------


## Artesianka

Dzień dobry wszystkim, 

Jestem pierwszy raz na forum. 
Niedawno kupiłam mały domek w Piastowie. Planuje tam spore przeróbki - wyburzanie ścian, podniesienie dachu, przeróbki hydrauliczne, zagospodarowanie poddasza etc. Mam plany zrobione przez architekta. Obecnie czekam na pozwolenie na budowe oraz szukam solidnej ekipy. 
Znajomi polecili mi P. Jacka Ostafiaka (cenowo niestety górna półka) a ostatniodostałam namiary na P. Janusza Owczarczyka - czy słyszeliście coś o nich? 
Czy możecie polecić jakieś sensowne ekipy? 
Będę wdzięczna za pomoc. 

Pozdrawiam 

Agnieszka

----------


## GrzegorzB

Ja też poproszę namiary na glazurnika  :smile: 




> znam jednego - artysta
> namiary moge podac na priv

----------


## diablica102

zaczynam od zera tzn mam tylko dzialke i szukam dobrej ekipy do postawienia domeczku w stanie surowym zamknietym, co polecicie?

----------


## josephineb

moge polecic swietna ekipe od mebli kuchennych, szaf wnękowych i wolnostojących. 

Wszystko potrafia zrobic "pod wymiar" i sa naprawde swietni. 

Do tego cena i jakosc sa SUPER - warto u nich zamowic meble. 

namiar to P. Daniel 609-541-081

pozdrawiam
j_b

----------


## 71kkk

> znam jednego - artysta
> namiary moge podac na priv


jareko - odezwij sie z tym namiarem jakby co?????  :ohmy:

----------


## 71kkk

> Witam.
> 
> Rónież polecam p. Stanisława Majkrzaka. Widziałem kilka domów tynkowanych przez niego. SUPER!
> 
> Polecam też innego fachowca p. Krzysztofa Matusika, tel. 606812102
> Bardzo dobry fachowiec od wszelkich tynków mineralnych wewnętrznych i zewnetrznych nakładanych maszynowo. Robi też wszelkiego rodzaju ozdoby, typu bonie, gzymsy, itp. 
> 
> Do zabudowy GK polecam:
> 
> ...


pytanie do zbycha- chyba sasiada- czy pan tomek od zabudowy gk jest solidny i uczciwy. dobrze zrobi czy nie??? prosze o pilne info , bo sie z panem tomikiem spotkalismy i sobie rozmawiamy, kkk  :Lol:

----------


## ostry

> moge polecic swietna ekipe od mebli kuchennych, szaf wnękowych i wolnostojących. 
> 
> Wszystko potrafia zrobic "pod wymiar" i sa naprawde swietni. 
> 
> Do tego cena i jakosc sa SUPER - warto u nich zamowic meble. 
> 
> namiar to P. Daniel 609-541-081
> 
> pozdrawiam
> j_b


hmm, tylko dwa posty na Forum i oba wychwalajace "ekipe od mebli kuchennych"   :oops:  . Mysle ze wiekszosc Forumowiczow zniecheci ten sposob reklamy...

----------


## josephineb

nie chodzi o reklame
 :Evil:  
w moim poprzednim mieszkaniu dwie ekipy poprawialy jedna po drugiej a ile mialam przez to problemow.

z tymi ludzmi nie ma zadnych problemow.
Czemu mam o tym nie pisac? 

inni to robia i nikt ich za to nie gani

----------


## ostry

josephineb,
Zasada jest prosta - jesli reklamujesz  to w Dziale Ogloszen - a jesli nawet poza tym dzialem to przynajmniej otwarcie np. polecam firme brata, szwagra, tescia czy tez meza... Bedzie fair wobec innych uzytkownikow Forum i nikt Cie nie bedzie za to ganil.
Ale skoro twierdzisz ze to nie jest reklama to mi wybacz - ale Twoje wszystkie posty na Forum wychwalaja jedna i ta sama firme...   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## veech'u

Mam podobne wrazenie   :Lol:  
8/8 stawiam na męża   :Wink2:

----------


## 71kkk

oto moje przemyslenia- generalnie jest to ogrpmny problem na foru z tymi kryptoreklamami- otoz ja na przyklad polecam ekipe, ktora buduje mi dom. i dzonili do majstra ze 20 osob z forum- nikt go nie wybral, bo z tego co majster mi mowi to jest po prostu dla nichza drogi. 
drugi przypadek- przyjechal do mnie nijaki skrol- polecany przez forumowiczow hydrulik. byl tanszy od tego ktory u mnie robi, ale dal mi liste osob, ktore niby go polecają. zadzownilem do kobiety z bialoleki, bo niby blisko, chcialem podjechac i pogadac o skrolu. i co- niespodzianka- kobieta w niecenzuralnych slowach podsumowala tego pana. 

wiec jak weryfikowac tychze wykonawcow- nie wiem. chyba tak- redakcja powinna zrobic swoja liste wykonawcow , z certyfikatem. ci powinni byc raz w roku weryfikowani. w zamian za reklame przez muratora powinni byc oblozeni podatkiem na rzecz redakcji - np. 2000 rocznie. 
klienci powinni dzownic do muratora i raportowac wykonawcow.  proste - proste a jakie potrzebne. 
 bo generalnie w polsce 70 % budow robimy samai a 100% porazek to wina zlych wykonawcow.    :Lol:

----------


## josephineb

podobno krytykowac najlatwiej!! Jak widac powyzej!!

a mi sie wydawalo, ze to forum o wykonawcach solidnych bardziej czy tez mniej...
ale pewnie sie mysle, skoro zostałam w ten sposob skrytykowana. 

a generalnie koncze sie przebudowywac i moge jeszcze dac namiary na hydraulika - jak tylko skonczy, ekipe od tynków i malarza jak skoncza reszte pomieszczen, w tej chwili w mowym mieszkaniu moge korzystac tylko z kuchni. 

I robota tych panow mi sie podoba. Wiec o tym napisalam
Jesli dzieki temu zarobia wiecej! TO SUPER!!!
czemu swoja ciezko zarobiona kase mam placic partaczom!!!!
a potem narzekac?????

----------


## Kiebo

Robią solidnie i tanio. Widziałem jak pracowali u sąsiada. Efekty ich pracy na prawdę godne pochwały. Po zimowej przerwie przyjeżdżają do Polski na początku maja i będą stawiać mi garaż i robić elewację domu, więc pod koniec maja są do dyspozycji. Robią tylko w okolicach Warszawy. W Polsce pracują od 9 lat. Jesli chodzi o ceny, to musicie rozmawiać bezpośrednio z nimi (po polsku gadają):
+380343121755 - Iwan (pożecie powołać się na Aleksa z Czosnowa)

PS. Ciężko ich zostać w domu, ale zauważyłem że ok. 7 rano zazwyczaj są na miejscu.

----------


## Agutek

> Robią solidnie i tanio. Widziałem jak pracowali u sąsiada. Efekty ich pracy na prawdę godne pochwały. Po zimowej przerwie przyjeżdżają do Polski na początku maja i będą stawiać mi garaż i robić elewację domu, więc pod koniec maja są do dyspozycji. Robią tylko w okolicach Warszawy. W Polsce pracują od 9 lat. Jesli chodzi o ceny, to musicie rozmawiać bezpośrednio z nimi (po polsku gadają):
> +380343121755 - Iwan (pożecie powołać się na Aleksa z Czosnowa)
> 
> PS. Ciężko ich zostać w domu, ale zauważyłem że ok. 7 rano zazwyczaj są na miejscu.


czyli co wlasciwie robia?

----------


## Kiebo

Tak jak w temacie - robią mury i tynki (wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne).

----------


## mroowa30

Witam poszukuję ekipy do zrobienia płyty fundamnetowej w okolicach Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego od strony Warszawy

----------


## mroowa30

> Witam poszukuję ekipy do zrobienia płyty fundamnetowej w okolicach Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego od strony Warszawy


W tym roku na jesień 

a w przyszłym roku wiosna dom w systemie ytong

----------


## izat

poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza i gips-kartonów

----------


## myszkaxs

> poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza i gips-kartonów


ja mam podobny problem jak Ty, nawet juz dzwoniłam do kilku osób polecanych na forum  i co? - ano u wszystkich jest jakis problem - bo za wczesnie dzwonie, a to za późno dzwonie bo przeciez ma juz poumawianych klientów, a to za daleko bo trzeba przejechac z Białołeki  do Wesołej, a to budowa po drugiej stronie Wisły itd. Wszedzie jest jakies ale. Widocznie wykonawcy mają tak duzo pieniędzy,ze w zasadzie klient jest zbędny.   :sad:   :Evil:   Nikt nawet nie wyraził chęci zobaczenia co by wchodziło w zakres prac.   :sad:  
No ale cóz szukam dalej.

----------


## 1950

> Napisał izat
> 
> poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza i gips-kartonów
> 
> 
> ja mam podobny problem jak Ty, nawet juz dzwoniłam do kilku osób polecanych na forum  i co? - ano u wszystkich jest jakis problem - bo za wczesnie dzwonie, a to za późno dzwonie bo przeciez ma juz poumawianych klientów, a to za daleko bo trzeba przejechac z Białołeki  do Wesołej, a to budowa po drugiej stronie Wisły itd. Wszedzie jest jakies ale. Widocznie wykonawcy mają tak duzo pieniędzy,ze w zasadzie klient jest zbędny.     Nikt nawet nie wyraził chęci zobaczenia co by wchodziło w zakres prac.   
> No ale cóz szukam dalej.


nie to, że dla wykonawcy klient jest zbędny, 
a może podejdź do tego w taki sposób, 
to Ty podtrzebujesz teraz wykonawcy, sądzisz, że on rzuci wszystkich poumawianych bo potrzebujesz fachowca, 
nie jest tak na fachowca niestety się czeka, 
zaspałaś,  :Roll:  
życzę szczęścia w poszukiwaniach

----------


## izat

kto zaspał Andrzejku?  :big grin: 
ja mam jeszcze dużo czasu  :smile:

----------


## mroowa30

> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk


Proszę o namiar na priva

----------


## myszkaxs

> nie to, że dla wykonawcy klient jest zbędny, 
> a może podejdź do tego w taki sposób, 
> to Ty podtrzebujesz teraz wykonawcy, sądzisz, że on rzuci wszystkich poumawianych bo potrzebujesz fachowca, 
> nie jest tak na fachowca niestety się czeka, 
> zaspałaś,  
> życzę szczęścia w poszukiwaniach


Być moze nie do końca jasno sie wyrazilam stosując skróty myslowe. To nie ja zaspałam. Wrecz przeciwnie, do wielu wykonwaców dzwonilam w lutym z terminem na lipiec, tak jak wiekszość osób radzilo  na forum z duzym wyprzedzeniem, ale od wszystkich sie odbijałam z twierdzeniem ,ze za wczesnie, zadzownic na m-c przed robota a on bedzie pamietał ,ze ja dzwoniłam. A kiedy dzwoniłam teraz i tak jeszcze z wyprzedzeniem 2 miesięcznym do tych samych osób co wczesniej uslyszałam to co napisałam.  :sad:

----------


## mroowa30

Bardzo ciekawy wątek. Wiedziałem że, mogę tu liczyć na pomoc
 :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## stary

> Osobiście mogę polecić:
> (-)Zbycha - znanego z naszego forum. Solidna robota i profesjonalne doradztwo


Podpisuję sie pod tym "obiema rencami" :Lol:   :big grin:   :Lol:  - mimo, że nie jestem inwestorem u którego coś wykonywał i nie znam proponowanych cen-  mogę potwierdzić wyjatkową estetykę wykonania- wszystko równo i dokładnie.
Mam porównanie jakości z innymi "alarmiarzami", gdzie widziałem nieraz  otwory w oknach pod kontaktrony "wydłubywane" chyba dłutem lub przecinakiem   :Confused:  , kable prowadzone zygzakiem przez pół ściany... więc mogę śmiało coś wydukać o fachowości *Zbycha*  :Lol:

----------


## bobo30

zdublowałam to co poniżej, dodam,że  glazurnik nazywa się Lesław Judka

----------


## bobo30

widzę, że ludzie szukają dobrego glazurnika, mogę polecić doskonałego fachowca, oprócz glazury (35 zł/m2) specjalizuje sie też w ociepleniach i tynkowaniu elewacji, (robił u kolegi z forum), zna się też na malowaniu, namiar po wysłaniu zapytania na priv, podałam cenę na glazurę, bo to podobno drogo, ale jakość doskonała, całkiem jak te dachy od mojego dekarza, Pana Koprowskiego  :big grin:

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 

Poszukuję dobrej ekipy do tynków wewnętrznych cem-wapiennych + gładź gipsowa. 
Budowa - południe W-wy. 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy robić tynki maszynowe czy nakładane ręcznie. 

Termin: Koniec czerwca/początek lipca. 

Jeżeli możecie kogoś solidnego w rozsądnej cenie polecić (zarówno od maszynowych jak i ręcznych , będę wdzięczny. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mar_ta

Witam wszystkich, 

Poszukuje solidnej i godnej polecenia ekipy budujacej w okolicach Warszawy. Chcielibysmy zaczac jeszcze w tym roku, ale slabo z ekipami. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## agusia_ml

Witam!
Poszukuję kierownika budowy! BARDZO PILNIE! Błagam pomóżcie!

----------


## SyMa

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Poproszę o namiary
Pozdrawiam
Syma

----------


## pjj

> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk


co do tej ekipy to mam odmienne zdanie, zwlaszcza jesli chodzi o poprawki schrzanionej roboty.

----------


## w40

agusia_ml,

Jeżeli jeszcze ne znalazłaś kierownika, to napisz - dam namiary na całkiem dobrego.

----------


## aigel

> agusia_ml,
> 
> Jeżeli jeszcze ne znalazłaś kierownika, to napisz - dam namiary na całkiem dobrego.


Sorki że sie wtrące ,ale właśnie szukam kierwonika budowy domku  123 m2 w gminie Wiązowna pod Warszawą . 
Jeśli znasz jakiegoś który za rozsądne pieniądze fachowo pokieruje budową  to propsze o polecenie ...
Czekam na namiary  i dziękuje ..

poz
aigel

----------


## janrenovate

headhunterzy szukaja  fachowców za granicą.

----------


## R0b3rT

Witam...
Mój dom jest w stanie surowym i właśnie wybieram blachodachówkę - dekarzy już mam, ale potrzebuję dobrej ekipy do ogrzewania podłogowego.
W sumie to potrzebuję dobrej ekipy która zaplanuje i rozprowadzi mi ogrzewanie podłogowe na całym parterze oraz grzejniki na poddaszu, do tego taką która pomoże wybrać mi dobry piec CO oraz go podłączy, Jeżeli ekipa będzie dobra to hydraulikę też bym im powierzył.
Wiem że to dużo szczęścia na jeden raz ale może uda się 
Budowa w okolicach warszawy –wschodnie tereny.
A i potrzebuję sprawdzonej ekipy do tynków gipsowych – kładzionych agregatem..
W zamian mogę polecić rewelacyjnego murarza - robi powoli ale perfekcyjnie..
Pozdrawiam..

----------


## Agnieszek

My właśnie dzisiaj skończyliśmy obudowę kominka. Tzn. nie my, ale ekipa polecona mi przez ytrewq z tego forum. Zaryzykowaliśmy i spotkaliśmy się z p. Jerzym Pietrzakiem. Okazało się, że są przystępni cenowo, kominek wg naszego projektu wykonali naprawdę rzetelnie i ładnie. Jedynie pomylili się z czasem realizacji. Podali początkowo 2 dni, ale okazało się, że zajęło im to ciut ponad tydzień. Ale na efekt warto było poczekać  :smile:  Panowie czyści, spokojni, posprzątali po sobie i zostawili eleganckie wrażenia. Dlatego (za ich zgodą) podaję nr telefonu: 0691 964 684.
Pozdrawiam,
A.

----------


## kasiaR

Polecam wykonawcę mebli kuchennych (i nie tylko kuchennych). Solidne, ładne wykonanie i dobra cena. Polecam. Zdjęcia mojej kuchni moge wysłać w przyszłym tygodniu jak juz kuchnia będzie "dopieszczona"   Sypialnia będzie gotowa za 2 tygodnie. 

Pracuje na terenie Warszawy i okolic. 

*Pan ANDRZEJ PAWLAK 
tel. 502- 704-205* 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  , 
KasiaR  

P.S. poprzedni post usunęłam i dodałam tu- w odpowiednim temacie  :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Ja mogę polecić Pana Andrzej Zietka.
> Mi na razie dobrze buduje stan surowy.  
> 
> Tfu, thu by nie zapeszyć..


Nadal podtrzymujesz opinie?

----------


## Aggi_2004

Ja póki co mogę polecić geologa z Grodziska ( jeśli ktoś ma wymóg zrobienia badań geotechnicznych ) i glazurnika z Jaktorowa ( robił nam płytki w poprzednim domu - mistrz, nawiasem mówiąc jedyna osoba, którą po poprzedniej budowie możemy polecić...a przewinęły się przez budowę dziesiątki tzw. FACHOWCÓW ).
Mam nadzieję, że za kilka tygodni będę Wam mogła polecić FACHOWCA stawiającego mury, zaczyna 1 czerwca...
Mam nadzieję, że się do tej pory już deszcz wypada...

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A znacie geodete z uprawnieniami do zrobienia mapki do celów projektowych + późniejsze obmiary i wytyczenia?
Rejon gm. Czosnów czyli konkretnie Sowia Wola  :wink:

----------


## zapominajka

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecic firmę KAMELEON z W-wy. W czasach, gdy wiekszość fachowców wyemigrowała z kraju, znalezienie porządnej ekipy graniczy z cudem. Namiar na nich dostałam od znajomych, którym zrobili prawie całą wykończeniówkę w domu. Robią prawie wszystko wewnątrz, solidni, dokładni, a przede wszystkim SŁOWNI. Współpracują też z fajną projektantką wnętrz, której inwencja przerasta moją wyobraźnię. Jeśli macie problem z wykonawcami lub właśnie kogoś szukacie, dajcie znać to podam namiary.

----------


## Aggi_2004

Grzegorz przypomniał mi, że geodetę też możemy polecić. Tyle, że on mieszka w Jaktorowie lub Żyrardowie i nie wiem, jak daleko się przemieszcza ale zawsze można zapytać.
Za wszystkie pomiary+ zestaw wszystkich wymaganych mapek do celów projektowych skasował 700pln a w czwartek UWAGA !!

W CZWARTEK MOI DRODZY GEODETA ÓW WYTYCZA NASZ DOMEK   :lol: 

Skasuje za to 300pln ( podstawa domu nie jest prostokątem i musi wyznaczyć min 6 punktów ).
Nie wiem czy jest najtańszy ( choć chyba dość tani ) ale sporo tańszy niż wszyscy inni, z którymi rozmawialiśmy a przy tym rzeczowy i miły.

Trzymajcie kciuki w czwartek o 11.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

No to ślij mi namiar na niego  :Smile:

----------


## maw

poszukuje namiarów na dobrego (chyba zbyteczny przymiotnik :wink: ) architekta wnętrz oraz ekipy
do ociplenie kawalka dachu, przestawiania scianek, glazurnika 


bede wdzieczna za namiary 

pozdrawiam
marzena

----------


## sonal

Mogę polecić ekipę która robiła mi wieźbę i kryła dachówką - rzetelni, skromni, pracowici, nie zmanierowani. Z efektu jestem b. zadowolony.

kontakt do majstra: Krzysztof Owczarek 503 411 337

----------


## izat

polecam elektryka, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie
wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji
Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207
w razie kontaktu można się na mnie powołać
iza

----------


## ania_g

Z naszej bodowy spokojnie mogę polecić ekipę dekarzy - duży, kopertowy dach pokryli w kilka dni blachodachówką (łaty, kontrłaty + folia zawarta w cenie). Zadnych kłopotów, bez przedpłat.
Druga sprawdzona ekipa to tynkarze - tynki wewnętrzne cementowo-wapienne z filcowaniem  - już kilka osób oglądało i mówią, że wykonali pięknie.  Dlatego polecam, bo przede wszystkim nie ma z nimi żadnych kłopotów - niepijący, a to na budowie bardzo ważny element.
Budujemy 40 km na południe od W-wy, okolice Chynowa domek D09.  Zapraszam do oglądania. W razie zainteresowania podam namiary na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BLANKA P

Ania g-   TO JA Poproszę namiar na tych tynkarzy-ile wzieli za te tynki od metra i ile im czasu to zajeło.

----------


## ania

> Napisał kze
> 
> Ja mogę polecić Pana Andrzej Zietka.
> Mi na razie dobrze buduje stan surowy.  
> 
> Tfu, thu by nie zapeszyć..
> 
> 
> Nadal podtrzymujesz opinie?


Mnie jak Ziętek zrobił wycenę to spadliśmy z krzeseł - dwukrotnie drożej niż inni! Podkreślam, że każdy dostawał do wyceny ten sam ściśle określony zakres robót.

----------


## ostry

Zietka trzeba troche pomeczyc... Kwestia negocjacji. Nam sie udalo i podpisalismy z nim umowe za moim zdaniem naprawde dobra cene...

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## izat

życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym z Panem Ziętkiem
my mamy z nim sprawę w sądzie za liczne błędy wykonawcze i nie wywiązanie się z umowy
uważajcie na kasę, bo nie tylko u mnie było tak, że brał ją ode mnie na materiał a nie płacił hurtownikom 
podobnie było z wypłatami dla pracowników
współpraca z tym Panem zaowocowała 2 lata opóźnienia w mojej budowie

----------


## piti17

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić wam producenta mebli kuchennych i nie tylko kuchennych.
Niedawno skończyli montować mi kuchnię i jestem pod wrażeniem!!!!. Dopieszczona, solidnie wykonana. 
 Jakość mebli i okucia to górna półka, a cena bardzo rozsądna.
Fajne wizualizacje, nie wiem na jakim programie to robią ale uzyskują  efekt grafiki komp. ? prawie jak fotki.

projektant 500 117 456
www.meble2050.pl      -       tam znajdziecie dużo fotek.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Margott

> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb



Czy moge prosić o namiary na dekarza?
Dzięki  :Smile:

----------


## bobo30

Margott poszło na priv  :smile:

----------


## Agutek

> Napisał sb12
> 
> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb
> 
> 
> ...


 i ja tez??  :wink:

----------


## ostry

> życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym z Panem Ziętkiem
> my mamy z nim sprawę w sądzie za liczne błędy wykonawcze i nie wywiązanie się z umowy
> uważajcie na kasę, bo nie tylko u mnie było tak, że brał ją ode mnie na materiał a nie płacił hurtownikom 
> podobnie było z wypłatami dla pracowników
> współpraca z tym Panem zaowocowała 2 lata opóźnienia w mojej budowie


o cholera! no to mnie nie pocieszyles! a pare osob na Forum go tak wychwalalo...

napiszesz mi na priva cos wiecej o Twoich problemach z nim zwiazanych?

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym z Panem Ziętkiem
> my mamy z nim sprawę w sądzie za liczne błędy wykonawcze i nie wywiązanie się z umowy
> uważajcie na kasę, bo nie tylko u mnie było tak, że brał ją ode mnie na materiał a nie płacił hurtownikom 
> podobnie było z wypłatami dla pracowników
> współpraca z tym Panem zaowocowała 2 lata opóźnienia w mojej budowie
> 
> 
> ...


napisałam
moze tylko ja miałam takiego pecha
ufam, że Pan Ziętek uczy się na swoich błędach i stara się teraz jak najlepiej wywiązywać z umów

----------


## alanowa

Jak w temacie. 

Nie polecam tego wykonawcy!!! 
Jest nieterminowy, nieslowny!!! 
Umawia sie, nie przyjezdza!!! 
Nie odbiera telefonow!!! 
Slyszalam od innych klientow, ze ich obsluguje tak samo... 

Szkoda czasu i nerwow!!! 

ALA

----------


## izat

alanowa,
ja już jestem przyzwyczajona do takich historii
szkoda, że postępuje tak większość wykonawców  :sad:

----------


## HenoK

> Jak w temacie. 
> 
> Nie polecam tego wykonawcy!!! 
> Jest nieterminowy, nieslowny!!! 
> Umawia sie, nie przyjezdza!!! 
> Nie odbiera telefonow!!! 
> Slyszalam od innych klientow, ze ich obsluguje tak samo... 
> 
> Szkoda czasu i nerwow!!! 
> ...


Ostre wejście ALI na FORUM.
Cztery pierwsze posty na Forum o jednakowej treści - oprócz w/w :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1259553
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1259556
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1259561
wszystkie z totalną krytyką NIEZŁEGO.
A to wszystko w ciągu 10 minut.   :Lol:  
Ciekawe co na to NIEZŁY ?

----------


## izat

a Niezły to taki fajny gość  :smile: 
co prawda nie mieliśmy okazji współpracować ale spotkałam tego Pana w swojej przygodzie budowlanej i uważam, że to człowiek godny polecenia
znam osoby, u których Niezły wykonywał prace i są z niego zadowolone
a tu takie klocki .... hmmmm
ala nie denerwuj się tak, może wszystko się wyjaśni

----------


## piter1000

U mnie dach robił Robert Koprowski i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Fakt że mi się nie śpieszyło i Pan Robert robił o tydzień dłużej ale efekt był tego wart. Niezły robił u mnie hydraulikę , w tym ok 90 m2 podłogówki i też nie mam zastrzeżeń , polecam obu wykonawców.

----------


## Anam

> Napisał alanowa
> 
> Jak w temacie. 
> 
> Nie polecam tego wykonawcy!!! 
> Jest nieterminowy, nieslowny!!! 
> Umawia sie, nie przyjezdza!!! 
> Nie odbiera telefonow!!! 
> Slyszalam od innych klientow, ze ich obsluguje tak samo... 
> ...



Niezły stwierdził że szkoda mu czasu na takie historie. A swoją drogą  Ala ma rację jest nieterminowy i niesłowny.Do terminu mego porodu zostało 6 dni a Niezły zamiast być ze mną i czekać na  ten szczęśliwy moment ciąga sie po jakis budowach 200 km od domu wracając najczęściej w sobote około północy"bo go terminy gonią" jak mówi. Na szczęście ode mnie telefony odbiera
 :Wink2:

----------


## alanowa

> Niezły stwierdził że szkoda mu czasu na takie historie. A swoją drogą  Ala ma rację jest nieterminowy i niesłowny.Do terminu mego porodu zostało 6 dni a Niezły zamiast być ze mną i czekać na  ten szczęśliwy moment ciąga sie po jakis budowach 200 km od domu wracając najczęściej w sobote około północy"bo go terminy gonią" jak mówi. Na szczęście ode mnie telefony odbiera


Niezly stwierdził ze szkoda mu czasu na takie historie, bo i co innego moze powiedziec. Przeciez prawde napisalam i nie ma co tu dyskutowac, tylko trzeba klientow (i ich czas) szanowac!

Swoim postem tylko jeszcze bardziej go pograzasz, bo on twierdzi, ze go nie ma, bo mu zona rodzi, a skoro go nie ma przy Tobie, to gdzie jest?
Na innych budowach, tylko nie tam, gdzie sie umawia.
Albo umawia sie wszedzie na raz i jedzie sobie tam, gdzie mu sie podoba, gdzie mu blizej, sama nie wiem.

W kazdym razie ja nie jestem zadowolona ze wspolpracy. Przez niego musze stale zmieniac terminy wykonania innych prac, a przeciez inni fachowcy tez maja swoje terminy i nie moga ot tak sobie ich zmieniac.

Tak wiec panie Niezly, proponuje zmienic podejscie do tematu, bo tak, to tylko na krotka mete mozna robic, bo wyrobiona marke mozna szybko stracic...

ALA

----------


## Anam

Jeżeli wydaje ci sie że możesz pogrążyć mojego męża to sie głęboko mylisz. Dla niego praca to pasja, dla mnie mógłby nie pracować i siedzieć w domu, stać nas na to. Znasz jakiegoś fachowca który nie przekłada terminów , bo ja nie. Nasza  2 łazienka miała być robiona w grudniu, w końcu w marcu zamówiłam nowych fachowców, mieli przyjść w kwietniu , zjawili sie w połowie maja. Kuchnie montowali mi miesiąc. szafę komandora tylko z poslizgiem 2 tygodniowym. I co miałam zrobić, napisac na forum: nie polecam tego fachowca... tak jak ty to zrobiłaś ale ja nie jestem pępkiem swiata i rozumiem że aby spotkać sie ze mną muszą zostawić pracę u kogoś innego a ten ktos też nie jest zadowolony. Ala jesteś jeszcze na początku swojej drogi budowlanej więc tak jak Ci Iza radziła uzbrój sie w cierpliwość bo dużo przed tobą. 

Ps. Skąd wiesz że rodzę skoro mój mąż nie odbiera od ciebie telefonów?(To było pytanie retoryczne, nie odpisuj mi juz bo rzeczywiście szkoda czasu na takie historie szczególnie jeżeli ktos nie ma odwagi wystapić pod swoim prawdziwym nickiem)

----------


## Chatte

No cóż, jestem w identycznej sytuacji jak Ala, czekam i czekam...
Gdyby nie harmonogram prac i konieczność rozliczenia transzy kredytu mogłabym poczekać jeszcze ale, po kolejnym przełożeniu terminu, nie mając pewności że wykonawca się u mnie zjawi - jestem w kropce  :Confused:  
Z jednej strony zależy mi na solidnej robocie, a z drugiej narażam się na utratę płynności finansowej czekając bez końca.
Anam, czy możesz zagwarantować że Niezły w końcu się pojawi? Jeśli będzie to w terminie obiecanym wczoraj - poczekam, jeśli nie - poproszę o jakis kontakt, żeby ustalić co mam dalej robić.

Pozdrawiam i życzę pomyślnego rozwiązania: Tobie i Niezłemu oraz sobie (jako inwestorowi).

----------


## kze

> Napisał ostry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał izat
> 
> ...


Nie wiem, o co poszło Tobie z Zietkiem, ale ja jestem bardzo zadowolony.. A to że mu ekipa zwiała i miałem przestuj ok. 1 miesiąca to nie jest jego wina. A w temacie kasy to trzeba z KAZYM uważać i nigdy nie dawać za bardzo zaliczek, tylko starac się samemu płacić...

----------


## Sonika

U mnie *Niezły* co prawda nie robił instalacji, ale kupiłam u Niego odkurzacz centralny i wszystko było dopięte na ostatni guzik - terminowo i szybko - dostawa prawie na drugi koniec Polski.

Fakt, że czasem nie odbierał telefonu, ale z tego co wiem, to ma problemy z zasięgiem tam gdzie mieszka.

W każdym razie, jak nie odebrał to zawsze oddzwaniał - może mnie po prostu polubił  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ?

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ostry
> 
> ...


jak będę budować kolejny dom, to na pewno tak zrobię
nie można ufać nikomu
ale życie mnie tego uczy

----------


## alanowa

> Jeżeli wydaje ci sie że możesz pogrążyć mojego męża to sie głęboko mylisz. Dla niego praca to pasja, dla mnie mógłby nie pracować i siedzieć w domu, stać nas na to. Znasz jakiegoś fachowca który nie przekłada terminów , bo ja nie. Nasza  2 łazienka miała być robiona w grudniu, w końcu w marcu zamówiłam nowych fachowców, mieli przyjść w kwietniu , zjawili sie w połowie maja. Kuchnie montowali mi miesiąc. szafę komandora tylko z poslizgiem 2 tygodniowym. I co miałam zrobić, napisac na forum: nie polecam tego fachowca... tak jak ty to zrobiłaś ale ja nie jestem pępkiem swiata i rozumiem że aby spotkać sie ze mną muszą zostawić pracę u kogoś innego a ten ktos też nie jest zadowolony. Ala jesteś jeszcze na początku swojej drogi budowlanej więc tak jak Ci Iza radziła uzbrój sie w cierpliwość bo dużo przed tobą. 
> 
> Ps. Skąd wiesz że rodzę skoro mój mąż nie odbiera od ciebie telefonów?(To było pytanie retoryczne, nie odpisuj mi juz bo rzeczywiście szkoda czasu na takie historie szczególnie jeżeli ktos nie ma odwagi wystapić pod swoim prawdziwym nickiem)


Nie chce nikogo pograzyc. Chce przestrzedz innych oraz moze zmobilizowac Twojego meza, do weryfikacji postepowania.
Nie ma co sie przechwalac, na co kogo stac, bo i jaki to ma zwiazek...
Solidny fachowiec, to nie tylko czowiek, ktory zna sie na swoim fachu, ale tez slowny, terminowy, sprzatajacy po sobie, itd.
To, ze inni przekladaja terminy, to nie znaczy, ze ma to byc regula, bo do czego nas to doprowadzi?
Nie nie jestem pepkiem swiata, ale uwazam, ze jesli ktos zaczal prace (tylko po to, zeby zlapac klienta) i po raz kolejny sie uwawia na jakis termin i nie przychodzi, nie dzwoni, a jak juz uda sie do niego dodzwonic, to sie wykreca sianem, to nie zasluguje na miano solidnego fachowca!

ALA

----------


## Agnieszek

Alanowa! Po co tyle jadu? Nie odpowiada Ci Niezły? Weź innego fachowca i śpij snem spokojnym! Obyś trafiła na lepszego!

U nas Niezły robi całą hydraulikę od samego początku, teraz będzie wszystko wykańczał, bo niedługo się przeprowadzamy. Z terminami u niego krucho, bo jest rozchwytywany! Chyba to dobrze o nim świadczy!  :smile:  A może facet po prostu nie umie odmawiać  :wink: ... Nie rozdwoi się! Chociaż ja osobiście myślę, że wziął na siebie zbyt wiele. Powinien jakoś dobierać zlecenia: może wg lokalizacji?   :Roll:  Łatwiej wtedy mógłby dostawać się z budowy na budowę. Skoro ma dużo zleceń, to mógłby sobie pozwolić na przebieranie w klientach. Wtedy uniknąłby takich sytuacji jak z Tobą... 

Z całą pewnością, jeśli chodzi o fachowość, to nie zamieniłabym Niezłego na innego hydraulika! A że jestem już prawie na finiszu, to wiem, co mówię!

Aha! I jeszcze jedno: Niezły zawsze odpowiada na pytania, dzieli się wiedzą. Nawet jeśli nie jesteś jego klientem. Znam bardzo popularnych fachowców z tego forum, którzy odpowiadają jedynie publicznie (chyba traktują to jako formę reklamy), na privy zaś nigdy. Albo po prostu ignorują pytania, proponują natomiast wykonanie zlecenia odpłatnie. A ja akurat chcę to zrobić sama, tylko nie do końca wiem jak! Więc pytam, ale kolejne pytania pozostają bez odpowiedzi. Niezły natomiast się nie sępi, tylko wyczerpująco odpowiada. I to u  niego cenię!

Pozdrawiam,
A.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Jak w temacie. 
> 
> Nie polecam tego wykonawcy!!! 
> Jest nieterminowy, nieslowny!!! 
> Umawia sie, nie przyjezdza!!! 
> Nie odbiera telefonow!!! 
> Slyszalam od innych klientow, ze ich obsluguje tak samo... 
> 
> Szkoda czasu i nerwow!!! 
> ...


To przykre, co piszesz, ale tak można napisać o każdym dobrym wykonawcy!
Nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy, pod jaką presją pracują wzięci instalatorzy   :sad:  
Wiadomo, że jak ktoś jest dobry w swoim fachu, to ma pracy nie do przerobienia. 
Klienci potrafią dzwonić co chwila w jakiejś sprawie, a instalator nie zawsze może rozmawiać, bo poza rozmawianiem przez telefon musi jeszcze kiedyś pracować...
Musi się skupić na swojej pracy, żeby nie popełnić błędu. Odbierając co chwila telefony, nie można się skupić. Czasem, to normalnie jak hot line.
Zamiast wydzwaniać co chwila z założeniem, że w końcu odbierze, to może lepiej zostawić wiadomość, wysłać SMS lub e-mail, opisując sprawę, w której dzwonisz...
Owszem, pewnie dobry instalator mógłby zatrudnić sobie sekretarkę, ale po co? Co to zmieni? I tak sekretarka nic Ci nie pomoże, tylko zanotuje informację od Ciebie. 
Myślisz, że w innych firmach jest inaczej? Nie! Im większa firma, tym gorzej, bo dodatkowo jest efekt spychomanii. Po prostu nikt nic nie wie.

Może nie pracujesz zawodowo, może pracujesz w biurze, masz dużo czasu, ale na pewno nie wiesz, jakie ciśnienie mają instalatorzy! Nie pracują 8 godzin dziennie, tylko 10 - 12. Są jednocześnie projektantami, monterami, kierowcami, zaopatrzeniowcami, sekretarzami, kasjerami, itd.
Jesteś może dyrektorem, prezesem, czy posiadasz inną ciepłą posadkę, ale to Ciebie nie uprawnia do traktowania wykonawcy jak wyrobnika…
Nie jestem klientem Niezłego, ale jestem też instalatorem. Wiem, jak to jest z klientami. Każdy chce być ten najważniejszy i ja to rozumiem. 
U mnie też jest bardzo ciężko z terminami. Też często nie odbieram telefonów (ale mam włączoną pocztę głosową, więc można się nagrać). Zawsze można wysłać SMS lub –email. Poważnie podchodzę do swojej pracy i bardzo się staram dotrzymywać terminów. U mnie słowo droższe od pieniędzy  :smile:  
Może trudno się stać moim klientem, bo jeśli wiem, że nie dam rady wykonać zlecenia, to nie podejmuję tematu, ale wszyscy moi klienci są raczej zadowoleni. Pewnie i o mnie ktoś kiedyś w złości źle napisze, jak Ty o Niezłym, bo nie zrozumie, że są ważniejsze sprawy, niż jakaś budowa (choroba, wypadek i inne ważne problemy). 
Nie piszę tego po to, żeby bronić kolegę Niezłego, czy narzekać na nasz los, ale po to aby wszystkim uświadomić, jak to jest...

Trzeba chcieć zrozumieć drugą stronę  :smile: 

Powodzenia w budowaniu!

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> Ja mogę polecić Pana Andrzej Zietka.
> Mi na razie dobrze buduje stan surowy.  
> 
> Tfu, thu by nie zapeszyć..
> 
> 
> Nadal podtrzymujesz opinie?


Tak. Teraz dach mi robi. Na razie wszystkie ekipy od Zietka.

----------


## kze

> Napisał Grzegorz Saczek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kze
> 
> ...


To standard. U mnie też dał wycenę z kosmosu, a jak pokazałem ofertę z innej firmy  to grzecznie zszedł na ziemie. Widać jak każdy chce zarobić i nie wie na kogo trafił. Czy na bogatego, czy nie... Ale negocjacje sa ponoc sztuką. W dodatku tu była mowa o tym kogo polecamy, a nie kto jest najtańszy. Wydaje mi sie, że stosunek ceny do jakości jest OK.
Generalnie nie zamierzam umierać za Ziętka. Natomiast niewątpliwie jesli u mnie nuło / jest OK nie oznacza to, że na 100% będzie OK u kogoś innego.. Ot zycie..  :Roll:

----------


## izat

mam pytanie do kze
jak często kontrolowałes ekipę Pana Ziętka???
znasz się na budowlance co nie co??
czy Pan Ziętek jest wg Ciebie człowiekiem godnym zaufania i powierzenia kasy?
wg mnie był i to mnie zgubiło, za bardzo mu zaufałam, a on to wykorzystał 
krótko mówiąc przerobił mnie na szaro i zostawił ze stropem w październiku
nie wywiązał się z umowy i narobił mnóstwo błędów, których naprawa kosztuje mnie teraz kolejny majątek
sprawa w sądzie w toku
DECYZJA NALEżY DO KAżDEGO

----------


## krzyss

> ostry napisał: 
> izat napisał: 
> życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym z Panem Ziętkiem 
> my mamy z nim sprawę w sądzie za liczne błędy wykonawcze i nie wywiązanie się z umowy 
> uważajcie na kasę, bo nie tylko u mnie było tak, że brał ją ode mnie na materiał a nie płacił hurtownikom 
> podobnie było z wypłatami dla pracowników 
> współpraca z tym Panem zaowocowała 2 lata opóźnienia w mojej budowie 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jestem zaskoczony.* Dwa lata opónienia? - ja zaczšłem współpracę z Ziętkiem w czerwcu 2004. I żadnych opónień - a to podobny czas. Czy nie płaci hurtownikom i pracownikom, to nie wiem, i nie moja sprawa, ale skoro im nie płaci, to po co tyle lat!!!! z nim współpracujš - np rozmawiałem z moim majstrem (p.Andrzej) przed tygodniem - i nadal z Ziętkiem pracuje (2 lata bez wypłaty????). A p. Andrzej-mój majster jest doskonały, co np. może potwierdzić Jar-Eko - znana postać na Forum - jak robił mi pomiar okien, to powiedział, że po raz pierwszy widzi tak doskonałe wymiarowo otwory okienne. Jęli chodzi o wypłatę hurtownikom, to *JA !!!!* wstrzymałem np. jednš wypłatę, bo hurtownik drewna przywiózł więbę   :Lol:  nie do mojego domu  :Lol:  była za krótka   :Lol:   :Lol:  Awantura była straszna i powiedziałem, że ani grosza, oczywicie przywiózł nowe drewno - z tego może wynikać opowieć, że nie płaci, ale tu chyba nikt sie nie dziwi, że wypłata się nie należała  :Lol:  Po mnie Ziętek budował kilku innym forumowiczom - sš zadowoleni. Ja miałem podpisana umowę z Ziętkiem na stan surowy(dwa razy drożej niż inni? - u mnie w 2004r 120zł netto za robociznę za metr kw. powierzchnii zabudowy - wyszło tak,  płatne w 3 ratach, po kolejnych etapach budowy). Następnie przedłużyłem na dach i na wykończenie (z wyjštkiem hydrauliki - tych ma beznadziejnych). Tak więc jak widzicie nie uciekam przed p.Ziętkiem, ale możliwe, że kto mógł miec kłopoty. Mercedesy też się psujš... Współczuję zawiedzionym, ale nie dam słowa zlego powiedzieć - tylko przypominam - u mnie robił majster Andrzej!!! to może mieć znaczenie !!!! Innych ekip nie znam. Zapraszam wszystkich niedowiarków do mnie na budowę, po wczeniejszym umówieniu się ze mnš - chcę wiedzieć kto mi się kręci.

----------


## krzyss

izat - może to inny Pan Ziętek. a może inny majster niż u mnie i u kze. Chcesz, to zapraszam do mnie - sam zobaczysz...
To prawda, że bywałem często na budowie. Ale mój sšsiad, budowa 200m dalej - też Ziętek - umarł w trakcie budowy... i dom skończyli całkiem niele - bez dozoru sp inwestora. Co do błędów - a gdzie był kierownik budowy? U mnie kierownik budowy praktycznie uniemożliwiał zobaczenie przeze mnie błędów - zawsze był szybszy...

----------


## kze

> mam pytanie do kze
> jak często kontrolowałes ekipę Pana Ziętka???
> znasz się na budowlance co nie co??
> czy Pan Ziętek jest wg Ciebie człowiekiem godnym zaufania i powierzenia kasy?
> wg mnie był i to mnie zgubiło, za bardzo mu zaufałam, a on to wykorzystał 
> krótko mówiąc przerobił mnie na szaro i zostawił ze stropem w październiku
> nie wywiązał się z umowy i narobił mnóstwo błędów, których naprawa kosztuje mnie teraz kolejny majątek
> sprawa w sądzie w toku
> DECYZJA NALEżY DO KAżDEGO


Na budowie bywałem średnio raz na 2 dni, ale zdarzało się, że bywałem też i rano i wieczorem...   :Roll:  Ot taka niezapowiedziana wizyta...
No powierzyłem mu kasę i na razie jest OK. Bo kupowałem dachówkę od jego kumpla i chciałem mieć 7% VAT... 
A kierownika mam kiepskiego.. Nadaje się do wpisów do dziennika. Po prostu nie ma czasu, ale..
- mam wujków architektów (wujek archiketk-budowlaniec, ciocia architet-architekt wnętrz), którzy byli kilka razy na budowie i na tyle im sie spodobała robota Ziętka, że polecili go swojemu klientowi do budowy rezydencji.
- wujkowie byli bardzo zaskoczeni jak szybko i duzo nauczyłem się o budowaniu
- ponieważ w tym roku jestem bardziej zajęty niz na jesieni to wynająłem goscia co wpada średnio raz w tygodniu i sprawdza fachowym okiem jakośc prac. Na tyle był zadowolony, ze polecił ekipę Zietka dla inwestorów, którzy maja na jesieni lub na przyszłą wiosnę budować.
Tak jak powiedziałem: nie zamierzam umierac za Ziętka, ale jak coś mi odpowiada to mówię, a jak nie to nie mówięc (mówię, ze nie odpowiada np. mój kierownik budowy).
Widzę że straszna dyskusja rozgorzała o Zietku. Mysle, że zazwyczaj dobrze robi, ale jak to kazdemu mogło cos mu nie pójść. Jak to w życiu bywa. Ktoś ma dobre referencja, ale i tak trzeba pilnować swoich interesów. Nie ważne, czy to rodzina, czy znajomi, czy wykonawcy. Chyba oczywiste, że nalezy stosowac odpowiedni system płatności, pamietać o umowach, fakturach.. itd. Ale to chyba dyskusja na inny watek..

----------


## krzyss

No to chyba izat miał piekielnego pecha i trzeba się modlić, aby nikomu wiecej to się nie przytrafiło.

----------


## ostry

> No to chyba izat miał piekielnego pecha i trzeba się modlić, aby nikomu wiecej to się nie przytrafiło.


ojjj modlcie sie , modlcie...  :smile:

----------


## izat

u mnie tez majstrem był Pan Andrzej, bardzo fajny człowiek
niemniej jednak chyba nie za bardzo znali technologie ściany 3 warstwowej i pomylili sie o 30 cm na jednej z osi i o 15 na drugiej
chyba zapomnieli, ze to ściana nie ze styropianem na elewacji   :oops:  
nic to, to tylko małe piwko w stosunku do innych błędów

być może wasze domy są proste w konstrukcji i z tego powodu jakoś poszło
mój do takich nie należy
ta budowa przerosła możliwości Pana Andrzeja-majstra i Pana Henia (bardzo fajni ludzie zresztą, miałam z nimi bardzo dobry kontakt)
myślę, że po jakims czasie Pan Ziętek zaczął inne inwestycje i stwierdził, że po co sie trudzić na mojej trudnej, skoro można "złapać" coś prostszego
i sądzę, że nie są to tylko domysły, bo z mojej budowy Pan Ziętek przeniósł swoich ludzi bodajże właśnie do krzyss'a
a skoro kasę za etapy już zgarnął i inwestor nie wpadł na błędy jakie poczynił to czmychnął i tyle
jeśli chodzi o kierownika, to był on zatrudniony przez Pana Ziętka, nie przeze mnie

----------


## kze

> u mnie tez majstrem był Pan Andrzej, bardzo fajny człowiek
> niemniej jednak chyba nie za bardzo znali technologie ściany 3 warstwowej i pomylili sie o 30 cm na jednej z osi i o 15 na drugiej
> chyba zapomnieli, ze to ściana nie ze styropianem na elewacji   
> nic to, to tylko małe piwko w stosunku do innych błędów
> 
> być może wasze domy są proste w konstrukcji i z tego powodu jakoś poszło
> mój do takich nie należy
> ta budowa przerosła możliwości Pana Andrzeja-majstra i Pana Henia (bardzo fajni ludzie zresztą, miałam z nimi bardzo dobry kontakt)
> myślę, że po jakims czasie Pan Ziętek zaczął inne inwestycje i stwierdził, że po co sie trudzić na mojej trudnej, skoro można "złapać" coś prostszego
> ...


kierownik Dabrówka?

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> u mnie tez majstrem był Pan Andrzej, bardzo fajny człowiek
> niemniej jednak chyba nie za bardzo znali technologie ściany 3 warstwowej i pomylili sie o 30 cm na jednej z osi i o 15 na drugiej
> chyba zapomnieli, ze to ściana nie ze styropianem na elewacji   
> nic to, to tylko małe piwko w stosunku do innych błędów
> 
> być może wasze domy są proste w konstrukcji i z tego powodu jakoś poszło
> mój do takich nie należy
> ...


tak, Zbigniew dla jasności  :big grin:

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał izat
> 
> ...


Ja go nie wziąłem. Powód? Wg mnie kierownik nie powinien znać się z wykonawcą, bo wtedy mogą być jakieś układy mafijne. Kierownik ma bronić moich interesów i czepiać się wykonawcy. A co to za kierownik, co jest polecany przez wykonawce...  :Roll:

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kze
> 
> ...


kze, teraz to i ja się potrafię mądrzyć :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## izat

> ostry napisał: 
> izat napisał: 
> życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym z Panem Ziętkiem 
> my mamy z nim sprawę w sądzie za liczne błędy wykonawcze i nie wywiązanie się z umowy 
> uważajcie na kasę, bo nie tylko u mnie było tak, że brał ją ode mnie na materiał a nie płacił hurtownikom 
> podobnie było z wypłatami dla pracowników 
> współpraca z tym Panem zaowocowała 2 lata opóźnienia w mojej budowie 
> 
> 
> ...


to była hurtownia znaleziona przeze mnie na nieszczęście, bo cały smród odbił się na mnie

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał izat
> 
> ...


Bez przesady. Byłem u tego Dąbrówki w domu i nawet liczył gościu, że bedzie prowadził mój projekt, ale ... Wybrałem tańszego..  Poza tym zastosowałem filozofię przedstawioną powyżej..  :Lol:  
Nie chcę się wymądrzać, ale po prostu robiłem i casting wykonawców i casting kierowników.. Może to przesada, ale .. jakoś tak wyszło u mnie..

----------


## ostry

Dla odmiany troche z innej beczki...

Czy macie jakies dobre/zle doswiadczenia ze studniarzem Panem Paluchowskim?

----------


## krzyss

Powtórzę: JESTEM ZASKOCZONY !!!!

----------


## kze

> Powtórzę: JESTEM ZASKOCZONY !!!!


Ale czym jesteś zaskoczony?

----------


## krzyss

No bo u mnie się nic nie działo. Ale to jest tylko nauczka. Powiedzonka maja co w sobie: "licz na siebie, a Pan Bóg ci pomoże", "nie chwal dnia przed zachodem, a żony (tu ekipy) przed zgonem" itd. Otwarte oczy dookoła głowy trzeba mieć na stałe. Niestety.

----------


## Jolka

> Dla odmiany troche z innej beczki...
> 
> Czy macie jakies dobre/zle doswiadczenia ze studniarzem Panem Paluchowskim?


Ja mam bardzo dobre, wszystko terminowo. Kasa po tym, jak popłynęła woda. Brałam póżniej u niego docelową pompę.
Wodę mam na 20 kilku metrach, bardzo dobrą, ale to raczej nie zasługa Pana P., sąsiedzi mają głębszą, w odległości 30 m i jest b. zażelaziona. Dobrze, że pociągnęli u nas wodociąg, mamy wybór.

----------


## ostry

> Napisał ostry
> 
> Dla odmiany troche z innej beczki...
> 
> Czy macie jakies dobre/zle doswiadczenia ze studniarzem Panem Paluchowskim?
> 
> 
> Ja mam bardzo dobre, wszystko terminowo. Kasa po tym, jak popłynęła woda. Brałam póżniej u niego docelową pompę.
> Wodę mam na 20 kilku metrach, bardzo dobrą, ale to raczej nie zasługa Pana P., sąsiedzi mają głębszą, w odległości 30 m i jest b. zażelaziona. Dobrze, że pociągnęli u nas wodociąg, mamy wybór.


Jolka,
Nie znam sie specjalnie na studniach, ale z tego co widze za studnie glebinowa placi sie okolo 150pln/m. Wiesz czym sie rozni studnia tego pana od studni glebinowych? Jakiej srednicy rure Ci zamontowal?

----------


## doli

Poszukuję pilnie ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza + k-g. Poproszę namiary na sprawdzone i niedrogie ekipy.

Budowa Mińsk Maz
Dzieki 
Dorota

----------


## Jolka

Ja mam właśnie tzw głębinową tzn. gruba rura i pompa zanurzeniowa w rurze. Te studnie z cienką rurą mają pompę na wierzchu zwykle w jakimś pomieszczeniu gosp. i one ciągną wodę. Jeśli lustro wody jest poniżej 8 m to taka pompa nie pociągnie. Zauważ, że mówię tu o lustrze wody, a nie o głębokości studni.
Pompa głębinowa, taka jak u mnie, popchnie wodę do góry bez względu na wysokość lustra, jest zanurzona cała w wodzie ok. 2 m od dna studni.
Nazwa studnia głębinowa jest tak naprawdę raczej umowna, może ze względu właśnie na pompę. Studnia wiercona bez specjalnego zezwolenia nie może mieć więcej niż 30 m głębokości. Prawdziwa głębinowa z wodą oligoceńską może mieć i 200 - 300 metrów, ale to nie dla pojedyńczego gosp. domowego. Sądzę, że wiejskie wodociągi czerpią wodę właśnie z takiej studni.
Drugi sąsiad rok wcześniej wywiercił studnię na cienką rurę (też zresztą przez p. Paluchowskiego) i tylko przez rok miał wodę na budowie, póżniej lustro spadło na tyle, że pompa już nie pociągnęła i dlatego Paluchowski radził nam głębinówkę, trochę (50%   :Confused:  ) drożej, ale bez niespodzianek, no chyba, że jakośc będzie zła. Ale na to nie ma mądrych.

----------


## ostry

> Ja mam właśnie tzw głębinową tzn. gruba rura i pompa zanurzeniowa w rurze. Te studnie z cienką rurą mają pompę na wierzchu zwykle w jakimś pomieszczeniu gosp. i one ciągną wodę. Jeśli lustro wody jest poniżej 8 m to taka pompa nie pociągnie. Zauważ, że mówię tu o lustrze wody, a nie o głębokości studni.
> Pompa głębinowa, taka jak u mnie, popchnie wodę do góry bez względu na wysokość lustra, jest zanurzona cała w wodzie ok. 2 m od dna studni.
> Nazwa studnia głębinowa jest tak naprawdę raczej umowna, może ze względu właśnie na pompę. Studnia wiercona bez specjalnego zezwolenia nie może mieć więcej niż 30 m głębokości. Prawdziwa głębinowa z wodą oligoceńską może mieć i 200 - 300 metrów, ale to nie dla pojedyńczego gosp. domowego. Sądzę, że wiejskie wodociągi czerpią wodę właśnie z takiej studni.
> Drugi sąsiad rok wcześniej wywiercił studnię na cienką rurę (też zresztą przez p. Paluchowskiego) i tylko przez rok miał wodę na budowie, póżniej lustro spadło na tyle, że pompa już nie pociągnęła i dlatego Paluchowski radził nam głębinówkę, trochę (50%   ) drożej, ale bez niespodzianek, no chyba, że jakośc będzie zła. Ale na to nie ma mądrych.


Jola,
Dzieki za info. A ile zaplacilas panu P. za metr swojej studni?

----------


## Jolka

[/quote]

Jola,
Dzieki za info. A ile zaplacilas panu P. za metr swojej studni?[/quote]

Wiesz, to było 3,5 roku temu, nie bardzo pamiętam, a nie chcę zmyślać.  :smile:

----------


## ostry

Mi Paluchowski radzi robic ta tansza wersje. Zna rejon i twierdzi ze nie mam powodu do zmartwien. Lustro wody jest na 3-4metrach podobno. Ręczy swoja reputacja ze mi wody nie zabraknie. Chyba mu zaufam... Bo jesli nie widac roznicy to po co przeplacac...

----------


## habibi77

Jednak nie polecam  firmy, która robiła mi hydraulikę i ogrzewanie podłogowe. Firma ROMEX,bo są niesolidni i nieterminowi. Zapomnieli mi położyć rury do kominka z płaszczem wodnym, musieliśmy kuć posadzki.


Za to polecam elektryka z czystym sumieniem pan Marek Lewandowski tel. 509724262
No i oczywiście Statka od materiałów dachowych - 100% zadowolenia.

----------


## Żelka

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza welna mineralna...
kontakt na priv.
dzieki

----------


## BLANKA P

> Zdecydowanie polecam firmę, która robiła mi hydraulikę i ogrzewanie podłogowe. Firma ROMEX, p. Łukasz Falencki tel. 606307084
> 
> 
> Elektryka również polecam z czystym sumieniem tel. 509724262
> No i oczywiście Statka od materiałów dachowych - 100% zadowolenia.


Ile wzieli za metr podłogówki?
a może masz jeszcze dobrych tynkarzy?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Bess

> Poważnie podchodzę do swojej pracy i bardzo się staram dotrzymywać terminów. U mnie słowo droższe od pieniędzy


TO FAKT!!!

Profesjonalizm, z jakim się jeszcze budując nie spotkałam. Rzeczowy, konkretny, słowny, punktualny, można by jeszcze rzucać epitetami. Na temat profesjonalizmu Zbycha postów na forum jest wiele, nie będę się więc powtarzać.

Wymieniany na stronie 1 pan Flisiński (studniarz) również ok. 

Poproszę o link co do wykonawców niedoskonałych, tam również chętnie się dopiszę, elektryk...  :Evil:

----------


## kze

W sumię moge polecić kierownika budowy. Tzn. jenego nietaniego, ale dobrego, co dużo przyjeżdza, sprawdza, mierzy itp p. Emil. I drugiego co dobry jest jak ktos potrzebuje wpisów, nie ma czasu, ale wpisy bez problemu robi, jest 2-3 razy na budowie na każdym etapie tzn. 1 etap fundamenty, 1 etap strop, 1 etap więźba p. Andrzej. Tak więc jakby ktoś  chciał któregoś z takich kierowników (z oboma współpracowałem) to mogę dać namiary.  :cool:

----------


## aśka(*)*(*)*

> Mi Paluchowski radzi robic ta tansza wersje. Zna rejon i twierdzi ze nie mam powodu do zmartwien. Lustro wody jest na 3-4metrach podobno. Ręczy swoja reputacja ze mi wody nie zabraknie. Chyba mu zaufam... Bo jesli nie widac roznicy to po co przeplacac...


musze cię zmartwić: bzdura do kwadratu - w naszym rejonie to najmniej 15 m! popytaj sąsiadów - średnio kopali na 20 metrów.... u nas tez miała byc płytko i facet , który tak twierdził w 4 miejscach zaczynał i się poddał... a przyjechał tutejszy, obsmiał się i chyba na 18-19 metrach znalazł wodę  :big grin:

----------


## AlMastar

szukam ludzi którzy mogliby zrobić mi dach

okolice Piaseczna

----------


## habibi77

Jeśli zamierzasz kryć dachówką to zdecydowanie polecam firmę od krycia dachów pan Wrzostek tel. 601372385, nie są najtańsi, ale cały dach pokryli dachówką w 4 dni, wskoczyło 8 facetów na dach i zrobili wszystko jak należy.

----------


## kasiaR

POLECAM osobę, która zajmuje sie sprzedażš (sprowadzaniem) bardzo ładnych :
GRESÓW, TERAKOTY, GLAZURY,  niepowtarzalne/nietypowe WANNY/UMYWALKI/KABINY PRYSZNICOWE itp.- Ogólnie wyposażenie łazienek.
Posiada też bardzo dobre (specjalistyczne) preparaty do pielęgnacji i czyszczenia gresów.

Wszystko w bardzo atrakcyjnych cenach !!!


Goršco POLECAM 
Pan Maciej tel. 502-720-196.

Warszawa i okolice)

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
KasiaR  :Wink2:

----------


## Paweł297

Witam

Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...

Np.
 Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...

 Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...

Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...

Wszyscy których wymieniłem działają na terenie mazowieckiego (Warszawa, Radom).

Zainteresowanym mogę podesłać zdjęcia tego co zbudowali u mnie w domu i namiary na tych panów.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Paweł297

Witam

Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...

Np.
 Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...

 Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...

Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...

Wszyscy których wymieniłem działają na terenie mazowieckiego (Warszawa, Radom).

Zainteresowanym mogę podesłać zdjęcia tego co zbudowali u mnie w domu i namiary na tych panów.


Zdjęcia na:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=76769

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gafinka

Czy ktoś podzieli się ze mną namiarami na sprawdzonych hydraulików i elektryków - bardzo ładnie proszę.  :smile:

----------


## doli

> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...



Bardzo proszę o namiary na Panów od kominków (na priv albo na [email protected]

Pzdr
Dorota

----------


## kasiaR

> Czy ktoś podzieli się ze mną namiarami na sprawdzonych hydraulików i elektryków - bardzo ładnie proszę.


POLECAM HYDRAULIKA -Ekipa 3-4 osobowa. 
Wszystko o.k., solidnie i rozsadnych cenach. ANDRZEJ MATUSIK - 
tel.: 502-358-661

Polecam ELEKTRYKA - Mariusz PEDA tel.: 501-538-990, (ciężko z terminami, Pan nie jest z Warszawy- praca tylko w weekendy)

Pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR  :Wink2:

----------


## anam99

Bardzo proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych *tynkarzy* (tynki cem.-wap. lub gipsowe). Sprawa bardzo pilna  :Confused:  . Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie kontakty (mogą być na priv.).
Z góry dziękuję.
Ania

----------


## qmoter

> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...


Paweł297,

podziel się prosze namiarami na tych fachowców (kominki oraz hydraulicy)... Sprawa pilna !

----------


## citizen girl

> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...


Błagam o namiary....

----------


## citizen girl

Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...

Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...

To ja bardzo proszę o namiary na hydraulików i na meblarzy. Oraz chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia... 
 :smile:

----------


## Paweł297

> Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> To ja bardzo proszę o namiary na hydraulików i na meblarzy. Oraz chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia...


namiary poszły na priva
zdjęcia na 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=76769

pozdrawiam

----------


## anam99

*Paweł297*, ja też bym bzrdzo poprosiła o namiary na na meblarzy. (Zdjęcia odlotowe, super!!!)
Pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## Pawel_12

Witam wszystkich
Bardzo proszę o namiary na polecane ekipy do postawienia stanu surowego w W-wie. Moze jakimś cudem znajdą jeszcze wolny termin w tym roku.

----------


## Żelka

Nam dobrze, sie kupowalo u pana Marka na ul.Dorodnej (plytki, gres,ceramike do lazienek...)Na poczatku nas wyglad sklepu odstraszal, ale po wejsciu na podworko i do samego sklepu okazalo sie, ze jest ok, a Pan Marek umie doradzic. Szybko i sprawnie...  :big tongue:  
http://www.cemar.waw.pl/

----------


## ja budowniczy

Na prośbę mojej znajomej, która forum przegląda czasem, ale konta tu nie ma, chciałbym z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę *Oculux z ul. Modlińskiej w Wawie*, w której to firmie znajoma nabyła okienka *GEBAUERA i*, drzwi zewnętrzne tejże firmy oraz  aluminiowe, naprawdę ładne parapety zewnętrzne.  Obsługa fachowa, do tego miła i niezwykle pomocna, zarówno ze strony  Pani Danusi (nazwiska nie znam), jak i Pana Darka Jasińskiego (chyba nic się nie stało że wymieniłem nazwisko???   :big tongue:  ) 
Montaż wyżej wymienionych gadżetów - wykonany przez współpracujących z firmą montażystów - fachowy i praktycznie bez zastrzeżeń. 
Samej firmy *GEBAUER*, której również okienka posiadam, jak sądze polecać nie muszę, nadmienię tylko, że okienka kupowałem bezpośrednio u producenta, i rabat dostałem niższy niż znajoma w Oculuxie  :ohmy:

----------


## BLANKA P

> *Paweł297*, ja też bym bzrdzo poprosiła o namiary na na meblarzy. (Zdjęcia odlotowe, super!!!)
> Pozdrawiam
> Ania


I ja poproszę namiar.
Z góry dziękuję 
Blanka

----------


## Paweł297

> Napisał anam99
> 
> *Paweł297*, ja też bym bzrdzo poprosiła o namiary na na meblarzy. (Zdjęcia odlotowe, super!!!)
> Pozdrawiam
> Ania
> 
> 
> I ja poproszę namiar.
> Z góry dziękuję 
> Blanka



Namiar poszedł na priv...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## myszkaxs

czy moze ktoś wie skąd można pozyczyc szalunki w Warszawie do wykonania murku ogrodzeniowego i ile taka impreza kosztuje?

----------


## Nefer

Polecam firmę usług geotechnicznych ( u mnie robili odwierty i badanie  gruntu (z gęstością włącznie sondą dynamiczną) i wody.
Bardzo mili ludzie - o dziwo punktualni - co w branży budowlanej jest chyba rzadkością   :Confused:  .
Fachowo, miło, przyjemnie i w finansowych granicach rozsądku :smile: 

Ponieważ spytałam p. właściciela czy mogę go dalej polecać i otrzymałam pozwolenie - piszę otwartym tekstem:

p.  Marek Patakiewicz (rzeczoznawca zagadnień geotechniki)

GEOTOR 

tel. 601-22-34-89

http://www.geotor.pl/strona_glowna.htm

Można powoływać się na "panią z Zacisza"  :smile:  :smile: 



P.S. -  w końcu i ja mogę kogoś polecić - ufffffffffff   :Wink2:

----------


## habibi77

Polecam do przeprowadzek firmę Arka, wszystko sprawnie i szybko
tel. 500 750 990.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Czy ktoś zechciałby podzielić się ze mną informacją o cenie robocizny dachu? Konkretnie dachówki ceramicznej. Ja w zamian podam namiar na dobrego elektryka z papierami okolice Kampinosu, ale bliżej Wawy też.

pozdro

----------


## armark

Chopinetka, w moim wypadku robocizna wyniosła 13.500 PLN. Była to folia + dachówka ceramiczna + orrynowanie + motaż okien połaciowych. Dach 250m2, kopertowy, 3 lukarny.
Nie wiem na ile takie informacje będą dla Ciebie pożyteczne. Prawie każdy dach jest inny.
A namiary na elektryka chętnie wezmę...  :smile:

----------


## habibi77

Ja zapłaciłam 9500 za położenie dachówki ceramicznej, 235 m2,dach kopertowy bez lukarn, 10 okien połaciowych+ orynnowanie i obróbki kominów. Łaty, folia, dachówka. Fachowcy godni polecenia.

----------


## wicekK

> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...


Hydraulika mam kolegę - kiedyś z nim trochę robiłem - mały , szybki ale fachowiec, ale na pozostałych namiary poproszę .
Potrzebuję też budowlańców na tegoroczną jesień >stan surowy .
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## wicekK

> Ja zapłaciłam 9500 za położenie dachówki ceramicznej, 235 m2,dach kopertowy bez lukarn, 10 okien połaciowych+ orynnowanie i obróbki kominów. Łaty, folia, dachówka. Fachowcy godni polecenia.


A tych ludzi od dachów też chętnie zanotuję - poproszę o kontakt do nich .

----------


## habibi77

> Napisał habibi77
> 
> Ja zapłaciłam 9500 za położenie dachówki ceramicznej, 235 m2,dach kopertowy bez lukarn, 10 okien połaciowych+ orynnowanie i obróbki kominów. Łaty, folia, dachówka. Fachowcy godni polecenia.
> 
> 
> A tych ludzi od dachów też chętnie zanotuję - poproszę o kontakt do nich .


Pan Wrzostek tel. 601372385

----------


## wicekK

Dzięki habibi77 - zanotowane , nie omieszkam skorzystać .

----------


## Paweł297

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...



Namiary poszły na priva

Pozdrawim...

----------


## myszkaxs

Pawle to ja poprosze namiar na kominkarzy, dzieki.   :big grin:

----------


## Paweł297

> Pawle to ja poprosze namiar na kominkarzy, dzieki.



Też poszły na priva...

Pozdrawiam...

----------


## wicekK

Paweł297 - dostałem , wprowadziłem do bazy danych , w odpowiednim momencie skorzystam , serdeczne dzięki .
A gdyby ktoś chciał namiary na hydraulika to polecam .
 Dzięki

----------


## pawel i renia

witamy rodaków   :Lol:  

podeślijcie kochani namiary na sprawdzone* EKIPY*  a bo *DOMEK*  zachciało mi się w tym jeszcze roku postawić   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  

serdecznie dziekujem i POZDRO....   :Wink2:

----------


## marf

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...



prosze o namiary na kuchnie

----------


## marf

Moze ktos zna kogos od parkietu Kogos kogo moze polecic

----------


## Paweł297

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...



Poszły na priva

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## katja

> Napisał sb12
> 
> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb
> 
> 
> ...


ja też poproszę  :big grin:

----------


## Marsjanka

Witam, 

czy moglibyście mnie poratować namiarami na:

1. fachowców od gips-kartonów (muszę wykończyć poddasze)
2. fachowców od układania podłóg drewnianych (konkretnie desek - i na legarach, i bez legarów  :Wink2:  
3. tartak albo stolarnie, gdzie można nabyć wyżej wymienione deski, najlepiej modrzewiowe  :smile:  


W zamian mogę podać namiary na:

1. dekarza
2. elektryka (alarmiarza)
3. hydraulika (w tym m.in. drenaż, odkurzacze centralne)
4. fachowca od rekuperatorów
5. tynkarza (cementowo-wapienne tynki - pięknie gładzone)
6. fachowca od kominka i dgp
7. fachowców od wylewek (agregat)

pzdr

Marsjanka (Kasia)
& Mania 7 lat & Michasia 2,5 miesiąca  :Lol:

----------


## Marsjanka

i zapomniałabym - potrzebuje namiarów na

"minikoparkę z operatorem"

ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie..  :oops:  naprawdę mnie poratuje  :sad:  

pzdr 

Marsjanka (Kasia) 
& Mania 7 lat & Michasia 2,5 miesiąca

----------


## doli

> Witam, 
> 
> czy moglibyście mnie poratować namiarami na:
> 
> 1. fachowców od gips-kartonów (muszę wykończyć poddasze)
> 2. fachowców od układania podłóg drewnianych (konkretnie desek - i na legarach, i bez legarów  
> 3. tartak albo stolarnie, gdzie można nabyć wyżej wymienione deski, najlepiej modrzewiowe  
> 
> 
> ...



Poproszę o namiary na fachowca od kominków (chodzi o obudowę bo wkład juz zamontowany)

Pzdr
Dorota

----------


## qmoter

> Jednak nie polecam  firmy, która robiła mi hydraulikę i ogrzewanie podłogowe. Firma ROMEX,bo są niesolidni i nieterminowi. Zapomnieli mi położyć rury do kominka z płaszczem wodnym, musieliśmy kuć posadzki.
> 
> 
> Za to polecam elektryka z czystym sumieniem pan Marek Lewandowski tel. 509724262
> No i oczywiście Statka od materiałów dachowych - 100% zadowolenia.


Dołączam się do "niepoleceń" dot. firmy ROMEX i p.  Falenckiego.
Nie traktuja poważnie swojej pracy, nie mozna doprosić sie oferty. Pomimo kilku kontaktów - nie doczekałem się na ofertę. Skoro tak pracuja na poczatku trudo mieć dobre wyobrażenie co do dalszej działalnosci...  :sad:

----------


## pjj

> polecam elektryka, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie
> wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji
> Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207
> w razie kontaktu można się na mnie powołać
> iza


Ja rowniez polecam Pana Modzelewskiego.
U mnie takze wykonal instalacje.
Przyjezdzal pare razy do dodatkowych prac (moich kolejnych zachcianek) i nigdy nie odmawial.

----------


## Amor

> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb


Czy mogę prosić o namiar na Pana Roberta Koprowskiego ewentualnie jakieś forki z jego prac?

Pzdr i dzięki
Amor

----------


## _Darek_

Wlasnie zarejestrowalem sie na forum  :Smile: 
Przygotowuje sie do budowy domu w okolicy Piaseczna pod Warszawa, projekt juz mam wybrany.
Poszukuje ekipy która jest solidna i oczywiscie tania.
Wiem ze trudno o takich ludzi, ale moze jestescie w stanie kogos polecic.
Sam juz troche szukalem po kilku firmach, ale jak na razie nie jestem do nich przekonany.
Bede wdzieczny za informacje.
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## kalutek

> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk


prosze o namiary na pana Stana

----------


## carpedijem

Szukam ekipy do stanu surowego (między Legionowem a Nowym Dworem Maz). Prosze o kontakty, kontakty, kontakty....

----------


## Zuzza

Moze ktos się podzieli namiarami na instalatora od C.O.

Z góry dziękuję !!!

----------


## sonal

Polecam hydraulika który robił u mnie instalację - mieszka w Chotomowie ale "obsługuje" również okolice warszawy. Bardzo kontaktowy facet (nie cwaniak) przed 40-stką, wielokrotnie służył mi radą. Spośród wszystkich wykonawców wspominam go najlepiej.

501 123 910

----------


## doli

Stolarz u którego zamówiłam mele kuchenne i drzwi wewnetrzne (z polecenia na forum) miał wypadek samochodowy i oczywiście (ze zrozumiałych powodów) nie może wywiązać się z umowy, dlatego ROZPACZLIWIE poszukuję kogos kto zrobi:

Meble kuchenne i drzwi wewnętrzne !!!!!

HELP

Dorota

----------


## kasiaR

> Stolarz u którego zamówiłam mele kuchenne i drzwi wewnetrzne (z polecenia na forum) miał wypadek samochodowy i oczywiście (ze zrozumiałych powodów) nie może wywiązać się z umowy, dlatego ROZPACZLIWIE poszukuję kogos kto zrobi:
> 
> Meble kuchenne i drzwi wewnętrzne !!!!!
> 
> HELP
> 
> Dorota


*Witam, Polecam wykonawcę mebli kuchennych (i nie tylko kuchennych). Solidne, ładne wykonanie i dobra cena. 
Pracuje na terenie Warszawy i okolic. 
Pan ANDRZEJ PAWLAK 
tel. 502- 704-205 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie , 
KasiaR 

Zdjęcia mebli kuchennych, sypialni i szafki w łazience które wykonał p. Andrzej możesz zobaczyc tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...=asc&start=120*

----------


## tommlo

witam, niestety moi obecni wykonawcy uciekaja z placu budowy  :sad:  tzn rezygnuje jeden a drugi Pan twierdzi ze sam nie da rady w zwiazku z tym PILNIE poszukuje dobrej ekipy ktora polozy gres w kuchni i plytki w przedpokoju oraz pomaluje przedpokoj, kuchnie i maly10m pokoj + inne drobne prace

z gory dzieki za pomoc

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Polecam dobrego elektryka p. Sławomira Frondczaka tel. 503100940 kolice Kampinosu.

pozdro

----------


## zbig25

Dołączyłem do forum w ostatnich dniach. 
Przygotowuje sie do budowy. Poszukuję informacji na temat Przedsiębiorstwa Wielobranżowego MKK z Legionowa.  
Bedę wdzięczny za opinię lub namiary gdzie można znaleźć informacje. Przeglądając forum nie natknąłem się na informacje na ich temat. 
Pozdrawiam 
Zbyszek.

----------


## Agula_206

Witam
Poproszę o namiary na dobrego architekta z W-wy lub okolic. (projekt indywidualn)

----------


## Nefer

> Witam
> Poproszę o namiary na dobrego architekta z W-wy lub okolic. (projekt indywidualn)


Agula, ja mam panią od wnętrz, która moge polecić (poszło na priv) natomiast pani, która mi adaptuje projekt generalnie nie robi już takich rzeczy ( starsza pani, która teraz to juz chyba bardziej buduje kondominia niż takie gówniane chałupki jak moja. To mama koleżanki, więc mi zrobiła uprzejmość) więc tu Ci nie pomogę....

Pozdrawiam cieplutko.

----------


## robert58

Nefer,
czy mogę prosić o namiar na Pania architekt wnętrz?
dzieki

----------


## Zuzza

Poszukuję fachowca, który by podjął się ocieplenia mojego domku - czyli obłożenie stropianem, i przyklejenie siatki.

Co to za fach powinien byc? Elewacje? 


Może ktoś zna takiego majstra?

----------


## maksior

> Pan Koprowski i u mnie robił dach, doskonały fachowiec
> 
> polecam też ekipę murarsko-ciesielską Pana Grzegorza Kramka


Możesz podać namiary na p. Koprowskiego? Pilnie potrzebuje dobrego fachowca do blachodachówki.

----------


## speek

witam,
Ja również goraco prosze o namiary na p.koprowskiego  oraz ekipę murarsko dekarską

----------


## escada100

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić wam producenta mebli kuchennych i nie tylko kuchennych.
> Niedawno skończyli montować mi kuchnię i jestem pod wrażeniem!!!!. Dopieszczona, solidnie wykonana. 
>  Jakość mebli i okucia to górna półka, a cena bardzo rozsądna.
> Fajne wizualizacje, nie wiem na jakim programie to robią ale uzyskują  efekt grafiki komp. ? prawie jak fotki.
> 
> projektant 500 117 456
> www.meble2050.pl      -       tam znajdziecie dużo fotek.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Piti, jaka twoja kuchnia - chodzi mi o materiały i jak to wyszło cenowo,
jeśli możesz, podeślij zdjęcie.
pozd.

----------


## Asiek21

[quote="Marsjanka"]Witam, 

czy moglibyście mnie poratować namiarami na:

1. fachowców od gips-kartonów (muszę wykończyć poddasze)
2. fachowców od układania podłóg drewnianych (konkretnie desek - i na legarach, i bez legarów  :Wink2:  
3. tartak albo stolarnie, gdzie można nabyć wyżej wymienione deski, najlepiej modrzewiowe  :smile:  


W zamian mogę podać namiary na:

1. dekarza
2. elektryka (alarmiarza)
3. hydraulika (w tym m.in. drenaż, odkurzacze centralne)
4. fachowca od rekuperatorów
5. tynkarza (cementowo-wapienne tynki - pięknie gładzone)
6. fachowca od kominka i dgp
7. fachowców od wylewek (agregat)

Marsjanko bardzoproszę o namiary na priv na tynkarzy ....

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer,
> czy mogę prosić o namiar na Pania architekt wnętrz?
> dzieki


Już jest na privie  :smile:

----------


## Asiek21

> Dołączyłem do forum w ostatnich dniach. 
> Przygotowuje sie do budowy. Poszukuję informacji na temat Przedsiębiorstwa Wielobranżowego MKK z Legionowa.  
> Bedę wdzięczny za opinię lub namiary gdzie można znaleźć informacje. Przeglądając forum nie natknąłem się na informacje na ich temat. 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Zbyszek.


Zbyszku napisz na priv podzielę się informacjami...

----------


## speek

Ponawiam prośbę

Proszę o namiary na p.Koprowskiego od dachów

i komiki


Mogę polecić parkieciarza.A jeśli ktoś jest z okolic Piaseczna służę i innymi adresami

----------


## michall.m

polecam studniarza P.Więcha 604 953 163
szybko tanio solidnie  :big grin:  
naprawdę u mnie tak było, nikt sie nie chciał podjąc, krecili nosem, albo podawali ceny z sufitu..., o p.Wiech prayjechał  i zrobił, jestem mu ogromnie wdzieczna  :big tongue:

----------


## adrek17

polecam studniarza - pan Bojanowski 696 292 503 - solidny, fachowiec, czlowiek tzw starej daty - bierze kase za calosc roboty wtedy gdy znajdzie wode, sluzy rada, trzyma terminow, oby takich wiecej
polecam tez firme koparkowa - EMI 609 190 120

----------


## ania.mor

pilnie szukam kogos poleconego kto moze obrobic nasze kominy, blache, gont...

okolice Pruszkowa

----------


## elza23

Paweł297 - czy i ja mogę prosić namiary na wszystkich, których polecasz? Dziekuję z góry.

----------


## Paweł297

> Paweł297 - czy i ja mogę prosić namiary na wszystkich, których polecasz? Dziekuję z góry.



Poszly na priva...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marsjanka

Asiek21 - poszło na priv

gdyby ktos jeszcze potrzebowal namiarow - prosze pisac na priv muratorowy - przy moich córach i budowie czasem nie zdąże obskoczyć wszystkich wątków - a na privy odpowiadam zawsze  :smile:

----------


## sylvia1

to ja poprosze o namiary na 
kominkarza, 
gości od ociepleń(wełna + k-g) 
gości od elewacji (styropian +tynk)

z góry dziękuję

----------


## meq76

Witam, 
poszukuję glazurnika (Warszawa),
czy możecie mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## speek

A ja nadal ekipy do stanu surowego.Po ostatnich rozmowach z kandydatami ręce mi opadły.Jeden owszem ale mam mu kupic wszystkie potrzebne narzędzia,inny liczyć nie umie bo za stan surowy z dachem krzyknał niebotyczną kwotę.Już zastanawiam się czy to ja nie mam szczescia aby trafić na normalną ekipe

----------


## sylvia1

to ja nadal poprosze o namiary na
kominkarza,
gości od ociepleń(wełna + k-g)
gości od elewacji (styropian +tynk)

z góry dziękuję

----------


## marava

szukam fachowców do prac na wiosnę:
- do ocieplenia (styropian+tynk) 
- do blachodachówki, 
najlepiej z okolic Marek, jeśli możecie pomóc poproszę o wiadomość na priv

----------


## Vax

Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 

Budowali moj dom.

----------


## ewsco

moge polecic dekarzy i ludzi od wykonczenia

----------


## sylvia1

ewsco na wykończeniówke to ja poprosze   :Roll:

----------


## jbud

Czy ktoś może polecić firmę, fachowca do spoinowania kominów wymurowanych z klinkieru ?.
Poszukuję fachowca, który wypełni spiny na pełno i zaimpregnuje 4 kominy z klinkieru.

Jacek

----------


## AVID

jbud a czy Ty masz podobne problemy z kominami jak ja?Skoro jestes moim sąsiadem to pewnie widzisz codziennie taki dom z obwiązanymi kominami folią musiałem tak zrobić dorażnie bo mi leciała woda do srodka fugami .

----------


## marhaba

> moge polecic dekarzy i ludzi od wykonczenia


ewsco, to na b. proszę o kontakt na dekarzy

----------


## zuzula

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy



Bardzo prosze o namiar do Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.

----------


## DorotaC

> Witam, 
> 
> Poszukuję dobrej ekipy do tynków wewnętrznych cem-wapiennych + gładź gipsowa. 
> Budowa - południe W-wy. 
> Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy robić tynki maszynowe czy nakładane ręcznie.


Znalazłeś kogoś rozsądnego? (Terminowego i w przystępnej cenie) Jeśli tak, to poprosze o kontakt do tego Kogoś.
Mi moja ekipa poraz kolejny przełorzyła termin realizacji i tym samym wyprowadziła mnie z równowagi, bo kable w domu już (i jeszcze) są.

Z góry wielkie dzięki
Dorota

----------


## coli

Witam,
Szukam solidnej ekipy do rozpoczecia budowy na wiosne oraz kierownika budowy, okolice Piaseczna. Bardzo prosze o sprawdzone namiary, dzieki.

----------


## cash

Rozpocząłem budowę domu. Poszukuję ekipy solidnej, sprawdzonej i oczywiście niedrogiej. Ludzi, którzy mnie nie naciągną. Z góry dziękuje zo polecenie kogoś. 
Aha dom buduje w Dęblinie woj. lubelskie.

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

poszukuje firmy budowlanej na stan surowy otwarty - ma ktos takie info (okolice Izabelin i Hornówek).
 inne kontakty takze mile widziane

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

Witam

Zamierzam rozpoczac budowe na poczatku 2007 - szukam ekipy dudowlanej na stan surowy otwarty.

Prosze o info na priv ... Dzieki  :big grin:

----------


## AVID

WSZYSTKO DAM ZA DOBRYCH TYNKARZY ZEW

----------


## Agutek

a ja poszukuje:
- fachowca od ogrzewania podlogowego,
- hydraulika
- elektryka

Bede wdzieczna za jakies namiary.

----------


## Asiek21

> a ja poszukuje:
> - fachowca od ogrzewania podlogowego,
> - hydraulika
> - elektryka
> 
> Bede wdzieczna za jakies namiary.


Mogę ci polecić bardzo dobrego elektryka - Jachranka (niedaleko Legionowa)

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

no ladnie nikt nie odpisal - sam musialem pisac. ALE DZIEKI mam
co prawda jeszcze kilka wiadomosci nie dostalem ale poczekam.

ja moge kogos polecic od bram i ogordzen metalowych z babic ... a i sluze zebrana wiedza z forum

andrzej

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> no ladnie nikt nie odpisal - sam musialem pisac. ALE DZIEKI mam
> co prawda jeszcze kilka wiadomosci nie dostalem ale poczekam.
> 
> ja moge kogos polecic od bram i ogordzen metalowych z babic ... a i sluze zebrana wiedza z forum
> 
> andrzej


to znaczy namiarami

----------

andrzej_izabelin napisał



> ja moge kogos polecic od bram i ogordzen metalowych z babic ... a i sluze zebrana wiedza z forum


poproszę namiar na fachowca od bram
ja mogę polecić speca od dachów - gdyby wszyscy tak wykonywali swoją pracę - chyba budowa byłaby nudna: zrobili szybko, sprawnie, PIĘKNIE, czysto. Każdy wiedział, co ma robić, aż przyjemnie było patrzeć.
(okolice W-wy)
pozdrawiam
justa

----------


## tosinek

> Napisał myszkaxs
> 
> Pawle to ja poprosze namiar na kominkarzy, dzieki.  
> 
> 
> 
> Też poszły na priva...
> 
> Pozdrawiam...



To ja też poproszę
dziękuję

----------


## tosinek

> Witam
> 
> Zamierzam rozpoczac budowe na poczatku 2007 - szukam ekipy dudowlanej na stan surowy otwarty.
> 
> Prosze o info na priv ... Dzieki



Ja też,

Może ktoś coś doradzić??

----------


## majamichalska

Jesli tu jeszcze zagladasz to prosze podaj mnie [email protected]
tyle,ze wykonawstwo bedzie powiat warszawski zachodni.generalnie projekt przylaczy,a dalej szukam wykonawcy...pozdrawiam i czekam na namiary!






> Polecam projektanta przyłączy i instalacji wszelkiej maści, jakby ktoś potrzebował proszę o kontakt, to podam namiary
> Pan Andrzej Borzym z Piaseczna, obsługuje głównie inwestycje na południu warszawy
> nasza współpraca układała się bardzo dobrze

----------


## Vax

Polece bardzo dobrego *dekarza*. Dachowki, gasiory, obrobki balcharskie to wszystko wykonane bardzo starannie.
Robil moj dach i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## tosinek

To ja proszę ale jeszcze ze zdjęciem dachu

----------


## manykes

Witam
Kończę z papierologią i chciałbym na wiosnę rozpocząć budowę....
Projekt "Perła" 129m pow.uż plus pełne , głębokie podpiwniczenie ,
poszukuję sprawdzonej , uczciwej ekipy budowlanej ,lub niedrogiej dobrej firmy ,która wykona mi domek pod klucz.
Buduję w Janówku 1 , koło Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego
Pozdrawiam i proszę o namiary....  :big grin:

----------


## manykes

chyba nie wszyscy budowlańcy wyjechali na zachód.........?

----------


## tosinek

manykes - wsiadaj w samochod i zacznij jeżdzić po okolicy (za dnia) napweno jakąś ekipę znajdziesz

----------


## welniak

Właśnie kupiliśmy dom z lat 60tych i planujemy przebudowę wnętrza.

Przebudowa będzie obejmowała także "ciężkie" prace jak np. przeniesienie klatki schodowej w inne miejsce oraz pełen zakres robót instalacyjnych i wykończeniowych.

Najchętniej chciałbym zatrudnić jedną ekipę do całej roboty, takiego generalnego wykonawcę. Jakie są wasze doświadczenia, czy uda mi się coś takiego znaleźć?

Pozdrawiam
    Wełniak

----------


## tosinek

Poszukaj na Allegro, myślmy ostatnio korzystali z jednego od wszystkiego i żałowaliśmy. Zrobił nam wylewkę samopoziomuącą się masą i tam gdzie miał być dół pozostawił jeszcze większy dół i stowrzył na srodku pokoju MOnt Everest. Na moje pytanie czy słyszał o Newtonie? Odpowiedział,, że u takiego nie robił. Ipamiętaj umowa!!!!

----------


## manykes

Witam
serdeczne dzięki Tosinek , co do internetowych wykonawców to nie mam przekonania , chodzenie po budowach i szukanie kontaktu to chyba jest najlepsze rozwiązanie...
pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## tosinek

Na allegro masz komentarze, możesz sprawdzić i skontaktować się z osobą dającą komentarz, jak tak parę razy zrobułam i nie naciełam się

----------


## kasiaR

Szukam *dekarza* , kóry ma *dowiadczenie z gontem bitumicznym*.

Warszawa

Będę wdzięczna za namiary.

Pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR  :Wink2:

----------


## szpilka

Witam,
czy może ktoś polecić hydraulika i glazurników ? Chyba nie wszyscy wyjechali...   :Confused:  
A ja tak chciałabym już mieszkać na nowym....  :oops:  
pozdrawiam  :smile: ))

----------


## szpilka

*Paweł 297,*
ja również proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych budowlańców/hydraulik, glazurnik/
pozdrawiam
szpilka   :big grin:

----------


## Paweł297

> *Paweł 297,*
> ja również proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych budowlańców/hydraulik, glazurnik/
> pozdrawiam
> szpilka


Poszły na priva...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacynto

Witam, 
Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego domu. Rozpoczęcie prac planuję na wiosnę 2007. Lokalizacja: okolice Błonia.
Materiał: silka

Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy
Z góry dzięki

----------

witam

goni mnie czas i potrzebuje namiary na sprawdzone ekipy do wylewek z maszyny (im szybciej na swoim tym lepiej i bezpieczniej)

bbb.dziekuje

----------


## Agutek

> a ja poszukuje:
> - fachowca od ogrzewania podlogowego,
> - hydraulika
> - elektryka
> 
> Bede wdzieczna za jakies namiary.


A ja nadal szukam   :Roll:

----------


## wphderek

Witam, poszukuję taniego i solidnego gipsiarza oraz glazurnika z doświadczeniem  :wink: 

Wszelkie sugestie proszę kierować na priva.

Lokalizacja: Wołomin

----------


## manykes

Witam
Może ktoś ma namiary na ekipy budowlane z naszej okolicy,oczywiście sprawdzone i solidne
Budowę planuję rozpocząć na wiosnę 2007..
Pozdrawiam i czekam   :big grin:

----------


## gosia100

Witam
Prosze o namiar na studniarzy jesli byliscie zadowoleni. W-wa okolice piaseczna najchetniej. Oprocz pana Flisinskiego, juz kilkakrotnie polecanego, ale niestety troche drogiego.

pozdrawiam

----------


## ania.mor

> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...


poprosze o namiary na panów od kominka

dziękuję

A

----------


## Paweł297

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...



Poszły na priva...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AVID

Paweł297  aCZY JA TEZ MOGE NAMIAR NA TYCH GOŚCI OD KOMINKA?

----------


## Paweł297

> Paweł297  aCZY JA TEZ MOGE NAMIAR NA TYCH GOŚCI OD KOMINKA?


Poszło...   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sylvia1

paweł to ja tez poporsze i jeszcze namiary na hydraulika,,,

dziekuję

Sylwia

----------


## gkam

> Napisał BLANKA P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anam99
> 
> ...


Ja także poproszę namiary na kominkarzy, hydraulików i Panów od mebelków

----------


## gkam

> Napisał szpilka
> 
> *Paweł 297,*
> ja również proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych budowlańców/hydraulik, glazurnik/
> pozdrawiam
> szpilka   
> 
> 
> Poszły na priva...
> ...


Ja również proszę o hydraulika i glazurnika

Dzięki

----------


## Scarab

u mnie skonczyli klasc kostke na podjazdach.
bardzo sympatyczna i rozsadna ekipa.

----------


## Zonzi

Polecam geotechnika - pan Marcin Grabiec. 
Atrakcyjna cena, doswiadczenie na duzych budowach, elastyczny i sympatyczny. Robil u mnie 3 wywierty recznie na 3 m.  

"GEOSERVICE"
ul. Grzymalitów 9/12
03-141 Warszawa
tel./fax (22) 466 44 63
kom. 0-609 625 131
www.geoservice.waw.pl
mailto:[email protected]

Pozdrawiam
Zonzi

----------


## veech'u

> u mnie skonczyli klasc kostke na podjazdach.
> bardzo sympatyczna i rozsadna ekipa.


bardzo poprosze o namiar na ta ekipe na priv 
pozdrawiam

----------


## izat

polecam solidnego wykonawcę od uzdatniania wody, filtry, stacje itp
tel. 501 239 252 p. Kamil

----------


## Bess

> WSZYSTKO DAM ZA DOBRYCH TYNKARZY ZEW


A wystarczyło zadzwonić, zapytać...
A propozycja całkiem kusząca.

----------


## Mige126

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Witam,
Czy mogłabym prosić o telefon do w/w dekarza?
Pozdrawiam,
Beata Mige126

----------


## Mige126

Witam,
Czy mogę prosić o namiary kominkarza i ekipy od mebli kuchennych?
Pozdrawiam,
Mige126





> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...

----------


## Mige126

> Witam
> Poproszę o namiary na dobrego architekta z W-wy lub okolic. (projekt indywidualn)


Witam,
Mam do polecenia architekta Jacka Kaweckiego, który wykonał nam indywidualny projekt domu, a teraz doradza nam w środku (w ramach nadzoru inwestorskiego, do którego go wzięliśmy). NIE JEST TANI, ale ma oryginalne pomysły i myśli! Specjalizuje się w domach nowoczesnych, geometrycznych (płaski dach, duże przeszklenia, niekonwencjonalne rozwiązania np licowanie okien ze ścianą, chowanie profili okiennych w podłodze, aby powstala jedna wielka tafla szkła). Umie słuchać i racjonalnie przekonać do swoich rozwiązań. 

Mogę też polecić z czystym sumieniem elektryka specjalizującego się w systemach inteligentnych EIB. U nas właśnie skończył, zaczynał z samego rana i kończył wieczorem. Robił dokładnie, ale szybko. Ma sporo zleceń. I ważne - niestety projekt okablowania domu inteligentnego zrobiliśmy w innej firmie, a on sam z siebie przy kładzeniu kabli doradził nam jak obnizyć koszty i nie przepłacać. 

Pozdrawiam,
Mige126

----------


## jewrioszka

Ostrzegam przed hydraulikiem Janem Cegiełką, facet wykonując u mnie odejścia kanalizacyjne poprowadził je ze spadkiem w kierunku umywalek i zlewów albo idealnie poziomo,  :ohmy:  ponadto zamiast mi wykonac 5 pionów i 4 odpowietrzenia wykonał tylko 1  .   :Evil:  
Na szczęście kase wziął niewielką. 
 :Confused:

----------


## conrad67

kochani !
znacie moze ekipe budowlana pana Antoniego Wojcika - goral ale buduje w okolicach warszawy - babice ???
i czy mozecie z otwartym sercem polecic kogos OK
pozdrawiam

----------


## jablonka

Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy domu na wiosnę 2007 w Nadarzynie. Bedę wdzięczna za każde info.

----------


## e-Mandzia

> Polecam geotechnika - pan Marcin Grabiec. 
> Atrakcyjna cena, doswiadczenie na duzych budowach, elastyczny i sympatyczny. Robil u mnie 3 wywierty recznie na 3 m.  
> 
> "GEOSERVICE"
> ul. Grzymalitów 9/12
> 03-141 Warszawa
> tel./fax (22) 466 44 63
> kom. 0-609 625 131
> www.geoservice.waw.pl
> ...


Witam,
Dzięki za namiar, rzeczywiście atrakcyjna cena - 600 zł, podczas gdy inni szacowali usługę na 1500.
Pozdrawiam
e-mandzia

----------


## Monik75

> Witam,
> czy może ktoś polecić hydraulika i glazurników ? Chyba nie wszyscy wyjechali...   
> A ja tak chciałabym już mieszkać na nowym....  
> pozdrawiam ))


Mam tate i brata glazurnika jak ktoś zaintersowany to proszę o kontakt [email protected]

----------


## jkrzyz

Jak w temacie, budowa jest niewielka. Potrzebne doświadczenie z porothemem. Inwestycja pod Warszawą, w pobliżu Dębe Wielkie.

----------


## Jacek_wawa

Polecam pana Mariusza 507283536 
Panowie robia we dwóch glazure terakote i gipsy. 
Poleciła mi moja znajoma u mnie robili łazienke. Bardzo sprawnie i dokładnie.
Jedyne co mi przeszkadzało to ze zawsze chcieli długo robic zaczynali o 8 konczyli 22. 
Ale polecam

----------


## rrobertr

ZA NIC NIE POWIERZAJCIE IM WYKONAWSTWA !!!!!!!!
Proszę o kontakt osoby,którym DOMBUD 3 realizował inwestycje.Moją sknocili od początku do końca i twierdzą, że był to przypadek w co nie wierzę biorąc pod uwagę skalę "przypadku".Od chwili rozpoczęcia prac spotykałem się z kłamstwami,brakiem nadzoru,niekompetencją,niechlujstwem,bałaganiars  twem,błędami i wadami wykonawczymi,niezgodnościami z projektem.Czy tylko ja miałem pecha?Czy może bracia Skulimowscy podobne działania przyjeli jako standard?Dom przed ukończeniem już wymaga remontu. 
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.Oczywiście powyższą opinię na temat "pożal się Boże firmy" w każdej chwili mogę udokumentować.Ludzie szanujcie swoje pieniądze.Skulimowscy nie zrobią tego napewno.Nie dajcie im na to szansy.

----------


## manykes

Witam
Nie będę oryginalny........,proszę onamiary na sprawdzone ekipy budowlane , najlepiej do realizacji pod klucz ,oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie......,zaczynam na wiosnę 2007 w Janówku 1 ,koło Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego..
Serdecznie pozdrawiam i czekammmmmmmmmmm......  :big grin:

----------


## manykes

może jednak ktoś poleci mi jakąś firmę,bo spać nie mogę w nocy........  :sad:  
pozdrawiam i czekam

----------


## mychulec

mogę polecic solidnego, niedrogiego i czystego elektryka. Robił nasze mieszkanie i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni......
512-272-214 Mirek.

----------


## manykes

dzięki ale do instalacji mam jeszcze do przebycia "drogę mleczną",najpierw budynek......................  :sad:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## abb

Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## manykes

Witam abb
poproszę o namiar
pozdrawiam

----------


## Agutek

A macie jakies goscia od centralnego? Poszukuje pilnie...

----------


## tosinek

> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.


To ja poproszę na priva, a robotę można obejrzeć?

----------


## RenataS

witam,

budowę rozpoczynamy w wakacje 2007 w Borzęcinie i tradycyjnie poproszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy budowlane
pozdrawiam

----------


## doronia

polecam sprawdzoną ekipę, remontowali moje mieszkanie jestem bardzo zadowolona praca szła im szybko i sprawnie po remoncie był zostawiony porzadek   :big grin:   tel 663484020 pan marcin

----------


## Zuzza

> A macie jakies goscia od centralnego? Poszukuje pilnie...



U mnie wczoraj skończył robić CO przesympatyczny człowiek.
Ktos go kiedyś polecał na forum i nie było w tym przesady. Pan jest z Legionowa, ale do mnie przyjechał na drugi koniec Wa-wy. Bardzo inteligenty, zna się na rzeczy, potrafi doradzić, pomóc.  Ceny ma przystępne.  Całe CO w domu 240m, w tym prawie 100m  podłogówki łącznie z ukladaniem folii i stropianu pod podlogówkę zajęło im niecałe 3 dni. Robota im naprawdę idzie sprawnie.

Polecam, korzystajcie - bo warto  :wink: 

Tel do tego Pana: 501 123 910

----------


## abb

Myślę ze wszystkim,którzy chcieli namiar na Pana którego polecałam przesłałam na priv.Może Ktoś ma dobrą ekipę od ociepleń i tynków zew. to bardzo proszę o namiar.

----------


## manykes

Witam abb
Ja niestety nie dostałem namiaru ...............  :sad:

----------


## Renatka

> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.


Poproszę o informację na priv.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## ja budowniczy

> polecam sprawdzoną ekipę, remontowali moje mieszkanie jestem bardzo zadowolona praca szła im szybko i sprawnie po remoncie był zostawiony porzadek    tel 663484020 pan marcin



Tobie remontowali czy Ty remontujesz???!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1473317

tu ludzie POLECAJĄ  tych co się iu nich sprawdzili, a reklama jak sam wiesz - w ogłoszeniach drobnych... 
no za durniów niektórzy nas mają....  :Evil:

----------


## doronia

pan marci jest moim sąsiadem i dobrym fachowcem więc z czystym sumieniem moge go polecic taka mała wdzięcznośc z mojej strony jestem kobietą i sama jednak sobie nie wyremontuje mieszkania

----------


## muchgrab

Witam, 
szukam pilnie ekipy remontowej do zrobienia kompleksowo lazienki (10 mkw). 
pozdrawiam 
Goska ( 0605426264, 0603117173)

----------


## Willie

Witam,

szukam nam,iaru na dobrego i sprawdzonego STOLARZA do wykonania sporej ilości szafek i zabudowy w łazienkach i salonie......

z pozdrowieniami

----------


## sonal

(wycofuję rekomendację)

----------


## gapcia

witam
polecam ekipę pana Mariusza z Warszawy , firma wykonuje wszystkie prace związane z wykańczaniem wnętrz : glazura, sufity podwieszane, finezyjne aranżacje . generalnie robią kompleksowe remonty mieszkań .
u mnie zrobili świetną łazienkę - więc z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić . pozdrawiam tych co remontują i tych tak jak ja na razie już skończyli  :smile:   telefon do pana Mariusza podam na priv

----------


## kasiaR

> Witam,
> 
> szukam nam,iaru na dobrego i sprawdzonego STOLARZA do wykonania sporej ilości szafek i zabudowy w łazienkach i salonie......
> 
> z pozdrowieniami


wysłałam na priva  :Wink2:

----------


## gapcia

mam kilka zdjęć łazienki ( zrobionej przez ekipę p Mariusza ) - zainteresowanym mogę wysłać na maila 

pozdrawiam slawek

----------


## ostry

Szukam spawacza ktory wykonalby mi rame stalowa z HEB-a 160 na poddasze... Mozecie kogos polecic? Do kogo sie nie zglaszam to albo nie ma czasu albo nie chce mu sie tego robic....

----------


## muchgrab

> Napisał Willie
> 
> Witam,
> 
> szukam nam,iaru na dobrego i sprawdzonego STOLARZA do wykonania sporej ilości szafek i zabudowy w łazienkach i salonie......
> 
> z pozdrowieniami
> 
> 
> wysłałam na priva


Witam,

czy tez moge prosic o namiary na stolarza ?

z gory dziekuje
Goska

----------


## thomasso

> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.



poprosze namiary na priva,
z checia tez obejrze wykonanie-

----------


## alela

Witam Was 
Planuję rozpocząć budowę na wiosnę własnie W-wie i szukam teraz ekipy do postawienia domku, może możecie polecić kogos solidnego?
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## thomasso

> Napisał abb
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> 
> 
> poprosze namiary na priva,
> z checia tez obejrze wykonanie-



nic nie doszzl abb -ponawiam prosbe o namiary

----------


## aigel

> Napisał ania
> 
> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...
> 
> 
> Błagam o namiary....


Poprosze o namiary na solidnego, terminowego i niedrogiego wykonacę kanalizacji !!!! Okolice Warszawy- gmina Wiązowna

aigel

----------


## AVID

TAKICH POSZUKUJE CO POTRAFIA DOM OTYNKOWAC CO NIE MA NA NIM STYROPIANU:: :smile:

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.


Tez poprsze o namiary na priv.

----------


## kgasiorowska

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


poprosze o namiary na priv

----------


## Zuzza

Hej !

Ja znowu szukam  :Smile: 

Glazurnika - super fachowca - który robi dokładnie, potrafi pomysleć, szlifuje płytki i kończy robotę...

Może ktos sie podzieli namiarem....

----------


## ricardo1

Witam wszystkich serdecznie  
Planuje budowę domku Prometeusz z gazobetonu + ocieplenie styropinem i na to tynk strukturalny a na dach blachodachówka. 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=...age=1&lustro=1
Poszukuję ekipy do budowy stanu surowego koło Legionowa.
Poprosze o namiary na priv 

Pozdrawiamy 
Donia i Ricardo

----------


## Geezer

Szukam OD ZARAZ solidnych i rzetelnych:

> kominkarzy
> brukarzy
> glazurników
> malarzy
> fachowców od płyt g-k
> stolarzy (schody, kuchnia, szafy, drzwi)

Dom w okolicy Milanówka.

----------


## lukasz1006

szukam ekipy do stanu surowego Boża Wola gm. Jabłonna.

----------


## Coquelicot

Polecam firmę Geoservice z Warszawy, która zajmuje sie badaniami geotechnicznymi gruntu. Miałem przyjemnosc korzystac z ich uslug, pelen profesjonalizm.

http://www.geoservice.waw.pl/

Pan Marcin Grabiec, ktory kieruje firma, jest zreszta obecny na Forum.

----------


## Kasia_de

szukam firmy do wybudowania domu (stan surowy) z Warszawy i okolic (dom w Markach). Budowa na wiosnę. Kontakt na priv [email protected]

----------


## rrmi

Na poludnie od Warszawy okolice Piaseczna i Tarczyna polecam do wykonania dachu Pana Andrzeja Pomiana .
505 021 091
Dzisiaj u nas wiezba prawie skonczona .
Mistrzowska robota.  :big tongue: 

Przepraszam za podanie niepoprawnego numeru wczesniej  :oops:

----------


## plzws

Czy w naszym pięknym kraju zostali jeszcze jacyś solidni glazurnicy?
Ostatni króry u mnie pracował zrobił część prac, przygotował front robót i .....zniknął   :cry:  (ja jestem miły  :Lol:   i moja żona jest miła  :big tongue:   a współpraca układała się bardzo dobrze)
Poszukuję solidnego glazurnika.
Borzęcin Duży (Powiat Warszawski Zachodni)

----------


## pawel i renia

JAKO ŻE EKIPA JUŻ SKIOŃCZYŁA MAMY DO POLECENIA FACHOWCÓW :
*- TYNKI 
- GLAZURA
- HYDRAULIKA 
- OCIEPLENIE WEWNĄTRZ I NA ZEWNĄTRZ
- KLINKIER
- OGRZODZENIA
- KARTONGIPS
- OGÓLNIE CAŁA WYKOŃCZENIÓWKA* 
 powołać się trzeba na PAWŁA a może taniej będzie 
*tel. do p.Jana  SZEFA  0504-009-293*

----------


## Bi

Polecam firmę zajmującą się sprzedażą i montażem stolarki drzwiowej i okiennej. Wysoka jakość, terminowość, bardzo fachowa obsługa i montaż. Są słowni i mają dobre ceny. 

ul. Kolejowa 86
www.technobud.waw.pl

----------


## GOŚĆ-A

> Polecam firmę zajmującą się sprzedażą i montażem stolarki drzwiowej i okiennej. Wysoka jakość, terminowość, bardzo fachowa obsługa i montaż. Są słowni i mają dobre ceny. 
> 
> ul. Kolejowa 86
> www.technobud.waw.pl


Czy to może jakaś mała reklamka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  pozdro
Gościa

----------


## Bi

Nie. Nie łączą mnie z tą firmą żadne sprawy finansowo-zawodowe. Jestem klientem, kupiłam u nich drzwi składane z montażem, miło mnie zaskoczyli i uznałam, że warto się tą informacją podzielić z innymi inwestorami  :smile: ))

----------


## marcin976

Zobaczymy i ocenimy, stronka tylko do bani  :Lol:

----------


## Marcinus

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Tak jak napisałem w tytule ;
uszkodzony został kawałek ściany - mało, ok 200 cm2 ale na głebokośc kilku cm; tak więc zarówno tynk jak i styropian w srodku; gdybym sam uszkodzil to pewnie bym sam naprawial - a potem bym klął jak żle wyszło
Jednak to ktoś inny zniszczył - daje pieniądze na naprawę, ale konia z rzędem temu kto szybko znajdzie chętnego do takiej drobej pracy. trzeba by pewnie przyjechać ze dwa razy (a może i trzy) - bo oddzielnie styropian ( a może pianka np niskopręzna) potem tynk (silikatowy) ; a w miedzyczasie być może jeszcze jedna wizyta żeby na styropian dac kawalek siatki.
domyślam się że koszt pracy to będzie przede wszystkim czas dojazdu...
dom jest między Pruszkowem a Piastowem;
czy ktos z Was zna kogoś kto mieszka w miarę blisko i znajdzie czas żeby na chwile podjechac? nie musi być bardzo tani - przy tej ilości nei będzie to wielka różnica

----------


## kris19

> Polecam firmę Geoservice z Warszawy, która zajmuje sie badaniami geotechnicznymi gruntu. Miałem przyjemnosc korzystac z ich uslug, pelen profesjonalizm.
> 
> http://www.geoservice.waw.pl/
> 
> Pan Marcin Grabiec, ktory kieruje firma, jest zreszta obecny na Forum.


Potwierdzam

----------


## michall.m

Poszukuję solidnego i niedrogiego wykonawcy ogrodzenia i podjazdów (kostka np), na północ od Warszawy, gm. Joniec ok. Płońska.
Najchetniej takiego z pomysłem jakto zrobić, żeby było tanio  :Wink2:  
Pzd,
Ania

----------


## Szpulka

> Polecam firmę zajmującą się sprzedażą i montażem stolarki drzwiowej i okiennej. Wysoka jakość, terminowość, bardzo fachowa obsługa i montaż. Są słowni i mają dobre ceny. 
> 
> ul. Kolejowa 86
> www.technobud.waw.pl


Byłam tam - pierwsze wrażenie miłe - handlowcy obskakują klienta.
Mają duży wybór drzwi tzn współpracują z najpopularniejszymi producentami i z takimi mniej znanymi, ale jest normalnie drogo jak wszędzie w Warszawie.

Może ktoś by polecił coś tańszego?

Śnię czasami o drzwiach wewnętrznych drewnianych w obłogu nie sosnowym tylko jakimś szlachetniejszm za 1000zł z futryną - ładne mam sny prawda?

----------


## zygmor

Poszukujemy firmy do wybudowania domu (stan surowy) z Warszawy i okolic (dom pod Pruszkowem).
Budowa na wiosnę, lub nawet wcześniej. Kontakt na priv

----------


## Pola_2

Potrzebuję dobrych sprawdzonych *dekarzy* za rozsądną cenę
proszęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęęę

----------


## Agutek

A ja pilnie poszukuje ekipy do zrobienia tynkow wewnetrznych cementowo-wapiennych? 
Mozecie kogos polecic?

----------


## marhab13

spadasz mi z nieba , bardzo proszę o kontakt do tego solidnego Pana i jego ekipy: [email protected] POzdr

----------


## Pola_2

> moge polecic dekarzy i ludzi od wykonczenia


*ewsco* dziękuję za namiary  :big grin:

----------


## Pola_2

*Paweł297*

dziękuję za namiary  :big grin:

----------


## 71kkk

> Witam,
> 
> szukam nam,iaru na dobrego i sprawdzonego STOLARZA do wykonania sporej ilości szafek i zabudowy w łazienkach i salonie......
> 
> z pozdrowieniami


znam - widzialem jego polki i schody z tralkami - gośc jest z zelechowa - ccudo. za wszystko wziła 14 tysi. robil u kolegi na olowkowej na bialolece. namiaru nie mam trzeba podjechac i popytac.

----------


## 71kkk

polecam- daje im sowje rekomendacje, bo uczciwi i solidni. nie partaczą, nie klamia , oczywiście mają jakies tam wady- co bardziej wynika z nadmiaru roboty i jakiegos tam drobnego niedbalstwacniż glupoty. Al;e w takim wypadku majster ich opier...... i poprawią. majest nazwywa sie Teska 0 pisal juz o nim jak zaczynalem budowe. Nie jest z gatunku tych najtanszych- co wileu forumowiczow odstrasza. Zauwazylem ze wielu z Was sciga sie kto zrobi taniej. Pan Teska nie zrobi najtaniej , ale po 1,5 roku wspolpracy widze ze zrobi i daje gwarancję. Nie zostawi, nie ucieknie, nie klamie. Uczciwy facet w tych popapranych czasach. Tel- 0602 472 968. 
Jak kto nie wierzy to moze do mnie podjechac albo do 3 rodzin ktore ja znam , ktorym on budowal domy. 
Poza tym u niego dekarze- super, tynkarze do elewacji - super. Glazurnik Pan Zenek i Pan Kazik - super. Slabiej z tynkarzami i cieslami - w normie ale trzeba pilnowac.
Moge polecic elektryka - Pan Marian robi na Bialolece. trudny koles, zagada każdego ale solidny. Gorzej z terminami, trzeba go pilnować. 
Polecam alarmowaców- ceny konkurencyjne i chlopaki sa ok. Firma ELSA Pan Jarek.
Hydraulik - w normie, starszy jegomość, robi na Bialolece i Legionowie. Pan Julian. Zaleta Pana Juliana- drogi ale silidny, w sprawach finansowych potrafi zrozumiec czlowieka, nie pili o kase. 

STANOWCZO OSTRAGAM PRZED FIRMA PRODEXPOL Z ULICY BRAZOWNICZEJ W WAWIE. I PRZED ICH PARKIECIARZEM P. BAKULĄ. 
Drewno zawowione w czerwcu, we wrzesniu okazalo sie ze go nie ma. Zaplacilem za deski o okreslonych wymiarach - chcieli mi wcisnąć tzw. mix czyli deski o roznych wymiarach. Potem dali deski z teaku -70 % seków. Na szczeście wywalczylismy i wyrwaliśmy od nich teaka bez seków. Potem okazalo sie ze nie ma parkietu debowego, ktory byl zamowiony w czerwcu. A w końcu jak polozyli mi te deski - tragedia. Szpary a wylewki 2 % i 1,8% wilgotności we wrzesniu, kiedy zaczęli klaść. Towar zwozili 3 miesiące, bo Panu sie nie spieszylo, albo nie dojechał. Partacze jakich malo. W koncu polozyli mi egzotyki w pokoju/ IPE/ i okazolo sie poniewczasie ze nie dali utwardzacza do kleju!!!!! Na szczescie stalo sie tak w jednym pokoju - ale trzeba deski zrywac, czyscic i klasc od nowa. 
Polecam parkieciarzy z bartyckiej Pan Opiela Wieslaw. Terminowi do bolu!!!!!!!
Pozdro wszystkim   :Lol:

----------


## pawlo77

> może jednak ktoś poleci mi jakąś firmę,bo spać nie mogę w nocy........  
> po
> zdrawiam i czekam


I MYSLE ZE JESZCZE DLUGO NIE BEDZIESZ SPAL,BO DOBRYCH EKIP TO JUZ NIE MA ,JA PRACOWALEM U JEDNEGO GOSCI PRZEZ MIESIAC PONAD ALE Z MOJEGO POWODU PRZESTALEM ,GOSC SOLIDNY ALE NIE MA EKIPY BO JAK WIADOMO CIEZKO TERAZ O DOBRYCH POMAGIEROW ,TYLKO ZE NIE TANI TO JEGO WADA ,ALE I DLA MNIE BYLA ZALETA BO PLACIL DOBRZE I NA CZAS ,NAJLEPSZE SA MALE FIRMY GDZIE SZEF REKAWY PODWIJA I PILNUJE LUDZI A NIE GDZIE MADRZY SIE ZA BIURKA JAKIS PREZIO!

----------


## speek

A ja polecam firmę Zapolski na ul.Puławskiej- pokrycia dachowe.Pracuje tam forumowy Statek p.Sebastian.Wszystko terminowo,doradztwo na najwyzszym poziomie Polecam

----------


## grazia111

> ZA NIC NIE POWIERZAJCIE IM WYKONAWSTWA !!!!!!!!
> Proszę o kontakt osoby,którym DOMBUD 3 realizował inwestycje.Moją sknocili od początku do końca i twierdzą, że był to przypadek w co nie wierzę biorąc pod uwagę skalę "przypadku".Od chwili rozpoczęcia prac spotykałem się z kłamstwami,brakiem nadzoru,niekompetencją,niechlujstwem,bałaganiars  twem,błędami i wadami wykonawczymi,niezgodnościami z projektem.Czy tylko ja miałem pecha?Czy może bracia Skulimowscy podobne działania przyjeli jako standard?Dom przed ukończeniem już wymaga remontu. 
> ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.Oczywiście powyższą opinię na temat "pożal się Boże firmy" w każdej chwili mogę udokumentować.Ludzie szanujcie swoje pieniądze.Skulimowscy nie zrobią tego napewno.Nie dajcie im na to szansy.


to dobrze mi intuicja podpowiedziała
kontaktowałam się z nimi, ale wydali mi się tacy "nie tego.." i zrezygnowałam na szczęście, jak widzę.

----------


## ewsco

przestaje wierzyc w dobre ekipy uwazam ze całyczas trzeba trzymac ręke na pulsie a jak sie na za duzo pozwoli to potem: 
wykonawca wie  lepiej niz inwestor a chwile pozniej ma sie wrazenie ze to juz nie inwestor buduje sobie dom tylko wykonawca jest jego włascicielem  :smile: 
tak naprawde trzeba nauczyc sie postepowac z ekipami ale to naprawde trudna sztuka  :sad:

----------


## Towita

Poproszę o namiary i zdjęcia oczywiście
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kitapl

Witam,
poszukuje sprawdzonego stolarza, ktory wykona kuchnie oraz drzwi wewnetrzne w rozsadnej cenie   :smile:  
w zamian moge podac z czystym sumieniem namiary na "zlota raczke" od elektryki i odkurzacza centralnego

----------


## rrmi

Polecam przedstawiciela Firmy Hormann i nie tylko .
Obsluga pierwsza klasa, ceny tez.
Zero zastrzezen  :big grin:  
Pan Darek 
500 003 373

O tym , ze polecam forumowego *Starego* od okien 
mozna wyczytac u mnie w dzienniku  :big grin:

----------


## gapcia

wyslalem info

----------


## marhab13

Dziękuję bardzo. A przy okazji, ciekawa ta Twoja Łazienka. Pozdr  :big grin:

----------


## ArtiW

To ja rowniez poprosze (namiary i zdjecia)

----------


## luk_30

quote="gapcia"]witam
polecam ekipę pana Mariusza z Warszawy , firma wykonuje wszystkie prace związane z wykańczaniem wnętrz : glazura, sufity podwieszane, finezyjne aranżacje . generalnie robią kompleksowe remonty mieszkań .
u mnie zrobili świetną łazienkę - więc z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić . pozdrawiam tych co remontują i tych tak jak ja na razie już skończyli  :smile:   telefon do pana Mariusza podam na priv[/quote]

To ja rowniez poprosze (namiary i zdjecia)

----------


## gapcia

WYSLALEM INFO NA PRIV

----------


## maciejm

witam

szukam ekipy na czerwiec-lipiec br. do stanu surowego zamkniętego warszawa - białołęka. będe wdzięczny za każde info. ozdrawiam

----------


## ciacho

witam,
szukam geodety w okolicach Wołomina do wyznaczenia działki

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Polecam murarza z jego ekipą. Terminowy, uczciwy, dokładny. Pan Marek Leszczyński 691 938 672. Obecnie buduje po wschodniej części Warszawy.
 Oprócz zbudowania mi domu jesteśmy umówieni na ogrodzenie z klinkieru. Bardzo ładnie układa klinkier. My mamy dość specyficzną cegłę(niezbyt równą, ale taki właśnie jest jej urok) i układanie idzie mu bez problemów. Równo ładnie, według naszych oczekiwań.

----------


## misio3

serdecznie witam
poszukuję elektryka , okolice legionowa

----------


## ArtiW

> WYSLALEM INFO NA PRIV


To jeszcze ja poprosze. 
Jesli wyslales, to poprosze ponownie. Nic nie doszlo.

----------


## Kitapl

mój jest z sochaczewa ale robi w wawie. jest mega zaj..... młody koleś, nowoczesny, doradzi, ma gust, jest z nim super kontakt i to co jest niebagatelne...nie jest drogi. Robi sam ale bardzo szybko, kreatywnie szuka rozwiązań. Po prostu nowe pokolenie. Polecam z czystym sumieniem
Marcin Dolejsz 
509721056

----------


## Betsi2006

> Polecam przedstawiciela Firmy Hormann i nie tylko .
> Obsluga pierwsza klasa, ceny tez.
> Zero zastrzezen  
> Pan Darek 
> 500 003 373
> 
> O tym , ze polecam forumowego *Starego* od okien 
> mozna wyczytac u mnie w dzienniku


Rrmi, jak dawno zamawiałaś bramę garażową, bo zastanawiam się czy już tego nie robić ( będę wykańczać na wiosnę).
 A te okna to jakie - drewno czy plastik?
Ja mam namary na dobrego wykonawcę od okien PCV w okleinie drewnianej i mam od niego wycenę, to może bym porównała z inną ofertą?

Pozdrawiam
Betsi

----------


## ArtiW

A kto polecilby mi wykonawce generalnego?
Dom mamy w stanie surowym zamknietym.

----------


## tucz

również bardzo poproszę o kontakt
dzięki

----------


## tomki 4

Gapcia,

Ja także poproszę o namiary.

tomki4

----------


## coli

ja tez poprosze
[email protected]

----------


## no_kya

> witam
> 
> szukam ekipy na czerwiec-lipiec br. do stanu surowego zamkniętego warszawa - białołęka. będe wdzięczny za każde info. ozdrawiam


ja też i również z góry dziękuję   :big grin:  

Adam

----------


## Swan

Kochani budowlani, 
poszukuję namiarów na solidnych wykonawców przyłączy gaz woda elektryka. Takich co to i wykonawczo i urzędowo coś załatwią.

Liczę mocno na pomoc niezawodnych forumowiczów!!!
Swan

----------


## kris19

> Kochani budowlani, 
> poszukuję namiarów na solidnych wykonawców przyłączy gaz woda elektryka. Takich co to i wykonawczo i urzędowo coś załatwią.
> 
> Liczę mocno na pomoc niezawodnych forumowiczów!!!
> Swan


Namiary poszły na skrzynkę
Pozdrawiam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...572465#1572465
Zapraszamy do grupy.

----------


## taje

To i ja się dołączę. PILNIE poszukuję firmy/ekipy do rozbudowy domu w Zalesiu Górnym (od kwietnia). Mogą być drodzy byle fachowi i słowni. Umówiona ekipa wystawiła nas do wiatru   :Evil:   Jakieś rekomendacje? Pomóżcie!

----------


## Brenda05

[quote="Paweł297"][quote="ania.mor"]


> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...


Czy ja tez moge prosic namiary na pana od kominka?
Dzieki

----------


## marhab13

Pozdrawiam

szukam ekipy, która kompleksowo wykańcza dom: glazura, karton gips, drobne przeróbki hydrauliczne i instalacyjne, jeśli trzeba.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AndrzejS

Także poproszę .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Eastbud

Polecam własna firmę
przejrzysty cennik, wysoka jakosc usług

pozdrawiam
B.S.

----------


## kris19

> Polecam własna firmę
> przejrzysty cennik, wysoka jakosc usług
> 
> pozdrawiam
> B.S.


A dlaczego wszystkie ceny są "od" ?
Czy to znaczy że nie mozna się targować ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Eastbud

:smile: 
Tarrowac mozna sie zawsze - przy duzych inwestycjach ( powyzej 50 tys zł)

----------


## Rena Lipinska

Jedna z ekip p.Teski jest bardzo dobra, ale dogadanie się z ich szefem czyli Teską to odrębny temat. Projekt domu, który chcialam żeby budował trzyma od prawie pół roku. Na umówione spotkania nie pojawia się, nie dzwoni, że nie przyjedzie, nie odbiera telefonu. Dopiero gdy dopadłam go z innego numeru telefonu (moich nie chcial odbierać) to doszłam do wniosku, że niepoważny facet, albo mu się w głowie poprzewracało z nadmiaru budów do prowadzenia. Szukam więc ekipy nadal.

----------


## grama

> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...


Poproszę o namiary na tego Pana. Dziękuję.

A ze swojej strony mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić:
 - Pana koparkowego - tel. 602 726 792, Pan Śledziewski z Pruszkowa
 - wykonawcę przyłączy wod-kan - Pan Zawadzki z Piastowa, tel. 606 379 992

----------


## welniak

Nie będę oryginalny gdy napiszę, że szukam ekipy, ale taka jest prawda.

Szukam ekipy do kompleksowego wykonania przebudowy domu w Pruszkowie. Zakres robót: elewacja, wyburzenia, wykonanie elementów konstrukcyjnych (słupy, podciągi)), pełen zakres robót wykończeniowych i instalacyjnych.

Termin rozpoczęcia: druga połowa lutego - początek marca.

Przy okazji, jako "człowiek internetu" _wygooglałem_ kilka stron, gdzie takie ekipy jak potrzebuję (sądząc po opisach) polecały swoje usługi, podając jednocześnie adres e-mailowy jako jedną z możliwości kontaktu. Napisałem do 4 różnych i nie dostałem żadnej odpowiedzi!

To przecież bez sensu. Jeżeli traktują stronkę jedynie jako reklamówkę i nie zamierzają odbierać maili, to po co je podają. Już lepiej być "nienowoczesnym" i podać tylko nr telefonu, ale przynajmniej ten telefon odebrać.

----------


## Eastbud

wiec zapraszam do nas

[email protected]


pozdrawiam
B.S.

----------


## Eastbud

> To i ja się dołączę. PILNIE poszukuję firmy/ekipy do rozbudowy domu w Zalesiu Górnym (od kwietnia). Mogą być drodzy byle fachowi i słowni. Umówiona ekipa wystawiła nas do wiatru    Jakieś rekomendacje? Pomóżcie!


....

----------


## welniak

> wiec zapraszam do nas
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> B.S.


Dziękuję, nie omieszkam skorzystać. Od razu przepraszam, za to co poniżej, ale otwarta natura forum każe mi zadać poniższe pytanie:  :smile: 

_Do innych forumowiczów:_ czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą EastBud? Jakieś refleksje?

----------


## Aggi_2004

Ja polecam fime dekarska MAR-BUD Boguszewski z Milanowka ( sa rowniez dystrybutorem pokryc dachowych ). Fachowosc i komunikacja na najwyzszym poziomie, zyczylabym sobie i innym aby wszyscy wykonawcy byli tacy. 
Namiary na nich na stronach Braasa i Rupp Ceramiki.
Oczywiscie dach moze jeszcze sprawiac niespodzianki , wtedy Wam o tym doniose, ale wlasciwie jak przez 2 miesiace nigdzie nie przeciekalo to juz raczej nie bedzie.

----------


## Eastbud

:smile: 

Slusznie....Kontrola podstawa zaufania :smile:

----------


## annkier

a gdzie zamawialiście więźbę, może mi ktos poleci dobry tartak?

----------


## wieslaw=pyza

Witam wszystkich ,mam pytanko =czy ktoś z Was budował z firmą budowlaną MKK Z LEGIONOWA;Pan WENDA, PROSZE O OPINIE.

----------


## Adamxyz

Polecam ekipę wykończeniową, która właśnie kończy u mnie remont - glazura, tarakota, sufity podwieszane itd....

Osoby są spoza W-wy ale wynajmują w W-wie mieszkanie.

Pracę wykonują solidnie, szybko, TANIO (jak na Warszawę 30% taniej od cen niektórych "fachowców").

Karol - 662 694 718
Rafał - 511 073 082

Od razu dodam że nie jest to autoreklama i w żaden sposób nie jestem z tą ekipą związany. Polecam bo uwazam że warto.

pozdrawiam,
Adam

----------


## Siniorita

Poproszę o namiar na słynnego Pana Mariusza  :big grin:  
[email protected]

----------


## andy1944

Czy mogę prosić o namiary i zdjęcia
[email protected]

----------


## andy1944

Jeszcze raz podaję e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## gapcia

wyslalem info - pozdrawiam

----------


## Kowalik

ja też Poproszę o namiary i zdjęcia. Z góry bardzo dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Klenio

Witam,

Mam poleconych dwóch fachowców pracujących w Wawie do stanu surowego otwartego z konstrukcją dachową pokrytą papą:
1) Józef Mazurkiewicz
2) Tomasz Bartkiewicz

Czy ktoś z Was budował z którymś z nich swój dom? Jeśli tak to proszę o informacje.

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## Chatte

Józef Mazurkiewicz budował u mnie.
Raczej drogi , mozna znaleźć taniej ale ten etap budowania - stan surowy otwarty wspominam z rozrzewnieniem, bo wlasciwie było bezproblemowo.

----------


## Klenio

Witam,




> Józef Mazurkiewicz budował u mnie.
> Raczej drogi , mozna znaleźć taniej ale ten etap budowania - stan surowy otwarty wspominam z rozrzewnieniem, bo wlasciwie było bezproblemowo.


Dzięki za odpowiedź! Mam kilka pytań:
1) Czy za drugim razem też byś go wybrała?
2) Jakiej wielkości jest Twój dom?
3) Co znaczy właściwie bezproblemowo?
4) O ile był droższy od innych i czy było warto przepłacić?

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## Chatte

Nie zastanawialam się czy wybrałabym pana Józefa drugi raz.
Chodziło mi o sprawna i uczciwą ekipę, która da sobie radę bez codziennego pokazywania palcem co trzeba zrobic. I tak własnie bylo. 
Poniewaz na budowę miałam wtedy dojazd jakies 40km i musialam byc o 7.30 w pracy, więc z koniecznosci moje wizyty były popołudniowe i dosyć krótkie. 
Dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem - w parterze 200m2, ściana 3W z ceramiki tradycyjnej : pustak U+10cm styropian+cegła K-3. Taka technologia podraża koszty stanu surowego, bo ściany zewnetrze są murowane podwójnie.
Pan Józef nie grymasi, tylko robi to co powinien. Nie piją w pracy.
Problem miałam ale z geodeta, który pomylił się w tyczeniu domu , bagatela, o 1m. 
I właściwie nie przypominam sobie sytuacji, kiedy się zdenerwowałam na murarzy. 
Co do ceny: wybrałam pana Józefa ze względu na referencje - miałam mozliwość obejrzenia prac na innych budowach i porozmawiani z inwestorami. I to zaważyło. Nie mialam wtedy dobrego rozeznania w rynku i bardziej polegałam na opiniach inwestorów niż na cenach oferowanych przez wykonawców. Jestem z branzy budowlanej (sieci wod-kan) i obserwując rynek na roboty sieciowe dobrze wiem, że niska cena to nie wszystko.
Ale... mając obecne rozeznanie w rynku robót murarskich - wybrałabym pana Józefa jeszcze raz. Zalezało mi na solidnym wykonaniu tych elementów, których juz po wybudowaniu domu nie da się zmienić.
W którym rejonie budujesz? Moge pokazać kilka obiketów wybudowanych przez pana Józefa.

----------


## doronia

Polecam swoje usługi ogólno-budowlane,kompleksowe wykańczanie wnętrz,docieplanie budynków.Zapraszam do współpracy,wolne terminy
663484020 Marcin

----------


## Klenio

Witam,

Proszę o rekomendację użytkowników forum, którzy zaufali Panu Marcinowi.

Jeśli ma Pan jakieś budowy, w mojej technologii na terenie Warszawy, proszę podać na priv adres lub kontakt do inwestora.

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## agi_78

> Józef Mazurkiewicz budował u mnie.
> Raczej drogi , mozna znaleźć taniej ale ten etap budowania - stan surowy otwarty wspominam z rozrzewnieniem, bo wlasciwie było bezproblemowo.


Witam
Bardzo proszę o kontakt do p. Józefa Mazurkiewicza. Szukam ekipy do stanu surowego.

----------


## Klenio

Witam,

Pan Józef ma wolny termin na czerwiec, właśnie z nim się dogaduję  :big grin: . Podam Ci telefonik jak już się dogadam i podpiszę umowę, bo jak się dogadasz pierwsza to zostanę na lodzie  :ohmy: . A bardzo nie lubię lodu...

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## Klenio

Witam,

Pan Józef ma wolny termin na czerwiec, właśnie z nim się dogaduję  :big grin: . Podam Ci telefonik jak już się dogadam i podpiszę umowę, bo jak się dogadasz pierwsza to zostanę na lodzie  :ohmy: . A bardzo nie lubię lodu...

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## klememi

> Napisał Swan
> 
> Kochani budowlani, 
> poszukuję namiarów na solidnych wykonawców przyłączy gaz woda elektryka. Takich co to i wykonawczo i urzędowo coś załatwią.
> 
> Liczę mocno na pomoc niezawodnych forumowiczów!!!
> Swan
> 
> 
> ...


Moge tez poprosic o namiary na "przylaczeniowcow"?

Dzieki,

----------


## stronka

> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.


mogę poprosic o namiar?

Pozd
Ania

----------


## agi_78

> Witam,
> 
> Pan Józef ma wolny termin na czerwiec, właśnie z nim się dogaduję . Podam Ci telefonik jak już się dogadam i podpiszę umowę, bo jak się dogadasz pierwsza to zostanę na lodzie . A bardzo nie lubię lodu...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Klenio


Dzięki, i nie martw się ja dopiero będę budowała dopiero bliżej września. 

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## daga75

Witam ,
Też poproszę o namiary na wykonawcę stanu surowego. Budowa Wawa-Las.

Pozdrawiam 
daga75

----------


## rooty

Moze ktos polecic te osoby?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=91748
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=83777
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=89909
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=90599
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=80842
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=87618

Ewentualnie jesli ktos moze polecic solidna i uczciwa ekipe do wykonczenia kanadyjczyka za przyzwoita cene. Zakres robot: dokonczenie malowania scian, sufitow, podlog, wstawienie drzwi, wylewka, wiecej info poprzez forum

----------


## bob budowniczy junior

Ja polecam skład od dachów.Specjalizują się w blachodachówkach:
DACHWIT
tel. 0-25 757 76 26
Siedzibę mają w Dębe Wielkie
Wycena wyszła najtaniej (robiłem na 4 składach) i po wykonaniu okazało się,że zapłaciłem 300zł mniej niż w wycenie.Mają swoje ekipy - moja była super.Zyczę wszystkim takich fachowców

----------


## Ewa76

> W sumię moge polecić kierownika budowy. Tzn. jenego nietaniego, ale dobrego, co dużo przyjeżdza, sprawdza, mierzy itp p. Emil. I drugiego co dobry jest jak ktos potrzebuje wpisów, nie ma czasu, ale wpisy bez problemu robi, jest 2-3 razy na budowie na każdym etapie tzn. 1 etap fundamenty, 1 etap strop, 1 etap więźba p. Andrzej. Tak więc jakby ktoś  chciał któregoś z takich kierowników (z oboma współpracowałem) to mogę dać namiary.


Jeżeli możesz to podeślij mi namiary na pana Emila. Potrzebuję właśnie takiej osoby, która wszystko wypatrzy  :smile:

----------


## daga75

> W sumię moge polecić kierownika budowy. Tzn. jenego nietaniego, ale dobrego, co dużo przyjeżdza, sprawdza, mierzy itp p. Emil. I drugiego co dobry jest jak ktos potrzebuje wpisów, nie ma czasu, ale wpisy bez problemu robi, jest 2-3 razy na budowie na każdym etapie tzn. 1 etap fundamenty, 1 etap strop, 1 etap więźba p. Andrzej. Tak więc jakby ktoś  chciał któregoś z takich kierowników (z oboma współpracowałem) to mogę dać namiary.



Kze poproszę namiary na p. Emila.

----------


## klememi

Czy ktos mial doswiadczenie (dobre/złe) z firmą Arkada ze Starej Iwicznej?
Bede wdzieczna za info.

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Ewa76

*daga75* widzę że tak samo jak ja zaczynasz swoją przygodę i z forum i z budową. na jakim jestes etapie? masz pozwolenie na budowę? Na wniosek już złożyłam - teraz czekam. Mam też ekipę na stan surowy - poleconą, także mam nadzieję, że jakoś to pójdzie. Teraz mam do zrobienia studnię, prąd budowlany no i poszukiwanie solidnego kierownika budowy.No i pewnie tysiąc innych rzeczy o których jeszcze nie wiem   :big grin:

----------


## daga75

> *daga75* widzę że tak samo jak ja zaczynasz swoją przygodę i z forum i z budową. na jakim jestes etapie? masz pozwolenie na budowę? Na wniosek już złożyłam - teraz czekam. Mam też ekipę na stan surowy - poleconą, także mam nadzieję, że jakoś to pójdzie. Teraz mam do zrobienia studnię, prąd budowlany no i poszukiwanie solidnego kierownika budowy.No i pewnie tysiąc innych rzeczy o których jeszcze nie wiem


Jeszcze nie złożyłam wniosku o PnB a kiedy ty składałaś ? Moje przygotowania do budowy to w tej chwili teoria a WZ były mi potrzebne do kredytu. Chcemy budować z ytonga, no i ekipę mam ale nie wiem czy wyrobię się na umówiony termin. Mam namiary na elektryka (pracuje w Stoenie), który prawdopodobnie będzie robił przyłącze na czas budowy.
 Ewa76 w którym miejscu masz swoją działkę?

----------


## Ewa76

Działka jest w Józefowie. 
Ale nie rozpisuje się więcej bo to nie ten wątek - nie chcę zakłócać tematu  :smile:

----------


## markiz

Witam,
szukam solidnej ekipy do postawienia domu w stanie surowym otwartym (ewentualnie do poziomu stropu). Budowa w gminie Halinów, projekt M02 z kolekcji Muratora.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Polecam Michała Dąbrowicza z tego forum do realizaci kompleksowej dachu. O nic nie trzeba się martwić. Wszystko pan Michał załatwi za was.

----------


## aigel

> Polecam Michała Dąbrowicza z tego forum do realizaci kompleksowej dachu. O nic nie trzeba się martwić. Wszystko pan Michał załatwi za was.


Poprosze na prv kontakt do niego 

aigel

----------


## Ewa76

Ja też będę wdzięczna za kontakt do Pana Michała Dąbrowskiego

----------


## thomasso

jest caly watek

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...=asc&start=240

----------


## brzoza77

[quote="Paweł297"][quote="ania.mor"]


> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> ...


Pawel,
poprosze namiary na priva. Dzieki.

----------


## brzoza77

> Napisał Agula206
> 
> Witam
> Poproszę o namiary na dobrego architekta z W-wy lub okolic. (projekt indywidualn)
> 
> 
> Witam,
> Mam do polecenia architekta Jacka Kaweckiego, który wykonał nam indywidualny projekt domu, a teraz doradza nam w środku (w ramach nadzoru inwestorskiego, do którego go wzięliśmy). NIE JEST TANI, ale ma oryginalne pomysły i myśli! Specjalizuje się w domach nowoczesnych, geometrycznych (płaski dach, duże przeszklenia, niekonwencjonalne rozwiązania np licowanie okien ze ścianą, chowanie profili okiennych w podłodze, aby powstala jedna wielka tafla szkła). Umie słuchać i racjonalnie przekonać do swoich rozwiązań. 
> 
> ...


Poprosze o namiary na elektryka.  Dzieki

----------


## brzoza77

> witam
> polecam ekipę pana Mariusza z Warszawy , firma wykonuje wszystkie prace związane z wykańczaniem wnętrz : glazura, sufity podwieszane, finezyjne aranżacje . generalnie robią kompleksowe remonty mieszkań .
> u mnie zrobili świetną łazienkę - więc z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić . pozdrawiam tych co remontują i tych tak jak ja na razie już skończyli   telefon do pana Mariusza podam na priv


Gapciu,
ja rowniez poprosze o namiary ze zdejciami. Dzieki.

----------


## rooty

Prosze o polecenie dobrej ekipy od karton gipsow i malowania, Warszawa i okolice   :oops:

----------


## rooty

Bardzo prosze o namiary na priv lub [email protected]

----------


## dabrowsa

> Napisał maciejm
> 
> witam
> 
> szukam ekipy na czerwiec-lipiec br. do stanu surowego zamkniętego warszawa - białołęka. będe wdzięczny za każde info. ozdrawiam
> 
> 
> ja też i również z góry dziękuję   
> 
> Adam


my także poszukujemy wiosna-lato br.do stanu surowego otwartego-okolice Serocka

Sylwia i Adam

----------


## dabrowsa

> Napisał Vax
> 
> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.
> 
> 
> mogę poprosic o namiar?
> 
> ...


czy my równiez możemy? jeśli tak to prosimy na [email protected] lub gg 5446528. wielkie dzieki!!!
pozdrowionka,
sylwia i adam

----------


## dabrowsa

> W sumię moge polecić kierownika budowy. Tzn. jenego nietaniego, ale dobrego, co dużo przyjeżdza, sprawdza, mierzy itp p. Emil. I drugiego co dobry jest jak ktos potrzebuje wpisów, nie ma czasu, ale wpisy bez problemu robi, jest 2-3 razy na budowie na każdym etapie tzn. 1 etap fundamenty, 1 etap strop, 1 etap więźba p. Andrzej. Tak więc jakby ktoś  chciał któregoś z takich kierowników (z oboma współpracowałem) to mogę dać namiary.


czy mozemy dostac namiar do Pana Emila??? zależy nam na takiej osobie...z góry dzieki!

sylwia i adam

----------


## Kedrap3

> Czy ktos mial doswiadczenie (dobre/złe) z firmą Arkada ze Starej Iwicznej?
> Bede wdzieczna za info.
> 
> pozdrawiam,


Jeśli chodzi o firmę Arkada spod Konstancina (biuro w Starej Iwicznej) to pisałem już o mojej współpracy z nimi. Poniżej link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ghlight=arkada

Nie jest najgorzej, ale nie oczekuj cudów, bo można się delikatnie rozczarowac. Tak czy inaczej życzę powodzenia, bo budowa to ciężkie przeżycie.

----------


## Jaskółka

Ja również poproszę o namiary i zdjęcia 

dzięki bardzo i pozdrawiam

----------


## Jaskółka

Chatte napisał:

Józef Mazurkiewicz budował u mnie.
Raczej drogi , mozna znaleźć taniej ale ten etap budowania - stan surowy otwarty wspominam z rozrzewnieniem, bo wlasciwie było bezproblemowo.



Witam,

Poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego zamkniętego.
Rozpoczęcie budowy - lipiec, Stare Babice.
Bardzo proszę o kontakt do tego solidnego Pana ewentualnie innej sprawdzonej ekipy

----------


## frankowy

[quote="dabrowsa"][quote="stronka"]


> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.


ja też poproszę o namiar na priv

----------


## ArtiW

> Napisał Eastbud
> 
> wiec zapraszam do nas
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> B.S.
> ...


No wlasnie... Probuje sprawdzic u zrodla. Napisalem maila z ich strony internetowej. Nie powiem, nie bylo to dawno, wczoraj. Wydaje mi sie jednak, ze skoro podalem wszelkie namiary do siebie, zglosilem chec rozpoczecia rozmow, to powinien ktokolwiek do mnie zadzwonic.

Nie oceniam fachowosci wykonanych prac, ale komunikacja slabiutka...

----------


## klememi

> Jeśli chodzi o firmę Arkada spod Konstancina (biuro w Starej Iwicznej) to pisałem już o mojej współpracy z nimi. Poniżej link:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ghlight=arkada
> 
> Nie jest najgorzej, ale nie oczekuj cudów, bo można się delikatnie rozczarowac. Tak czy inaczej życzę powodzenia, bo budowa to ciężkie przeżycie.


Kedrap3,

dzieki za info. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Vax

pw

----------


## Helix33

[quote="Vax"][quote="frankowy"][quote="dabrowsa"][quote="stronka"]


> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.


Poprosze namiary na priv - dzięki
H.

----------


## Jaskółka

Vax napisał:

Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 

Budowali moj dom.


Będę wdzięczna za namiary na priv.

pozdrawiam

----------


## dorfetka

> Vax napisał:
> 
> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.
> 
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za namiary na priv.
> 
> pozdrawiam


i ja tez poprosze o namiary tej ekipy

serdecznie pozdrawiam wszystkich formuowiczow

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał 71kkk
> 
> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk
> 
> 
> Proszę o namiar na priva


Ja również proszę o namiar na priv.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Halszka

[quote="Helix33"][quote="Vax"][quote="frankowy"][quote="dabrowsa"]


> Napisał Vax
> 
> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.
> 
> 
> Poprosze namiary na priv - dzięki
> H.


Ja też proszę o namiary na priv.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dorfetka

> Napisał mroowa30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 71kkk
> 
> ...



Ja również poproszę o namiary tej ekipy na priv

pozdrowionka

----------


## qki&pati

a ma moze ktos namiary na kogos od wylewek, kto jednoczesnie zrobilby ocieplenie podlogi i stropu monolitycznego .. :smile: ?


z gory dzieki 
qki

----------


## Krupiarz

Do wylewek polecam ekipy forumowego Eimunda. W rozsądnych cenach (nie wyższych niż u innych). Szybko, czysto, solidnie i terminowo. Polecam. 


A swoją drogą to poszukuję ekipę która położy mi podłoge na legarach, wycyklinuje i pomaluje lakierem. 
W zasadzie to robi to większość parkieciarzy. 
Przeszukałem wątek, ale zbyt wielu namiarów nie znalazłem. 

No i jakiegoś stolarza, który zrobi trepy schodów oraz kawałek barierki z mojego drewna i je zamocuje. 

Jakby ktoś mógł się podzielić namiarami na sprawdzonych fachowców byłbym wdzięczny. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## izat

Ja równiez polecam Eimunda  :smile:  do wylewek

----------


## ldeb

Witam,  :big grin:  

poszukuje namiarów na sprawdzonych fachowców od:
elektryki, ocieplania budynków, tynków wewnetrznych i hydrauliki.
Z góry dziękuje

Pozdrawiam
Łukasz
 :Wink2:

----------


## korena

polecam wykonawcę który wczoraj skończył u mnie szafy wnękowe i garderobę 
działa w okolicach Warszawy ,solidne i.........niedrogio
wyszły bardzo ładnie
mimo krzywych ścian i sufitów wszystko wyszło prosto

----------


## Margaret

Poszukuję sensownej ekipy do instalacji kanalizacyjnej i wodnej  (i do c.o.), która najpierw zaprojektowałaby system, a potem go wykonała. 
Najpilniej potrzebna mi firma do zaprojektowania instalacji kanalizacyjnej - niedługo rozpoczynam budowe i musze poprowadzić rury w chudziaku. 
Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brzoza77

Gapciu,
nic nie dostalam. Jeszcze raz prosze na priva lub [email protected]

----------


## lidex

Witam,
Poszukuje transportu z HDSem do przewiezienia baraku, okolice Pruszkowa / Grodziska Mazowieckeigo.Jeśli ma ktoś namiar na kogoś ,bardzo proszę o podzielenie się :smile: .

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Poszukuję sensownej ekipy do instalacji kanalizacyjnej i wodnej  (i do c.o.), która najpierw zaprojektowałaby system, a potem go wykonała. 
> Najpilniej potrzebna mi firma do zaprojektowania instalacji kanalizacyjnej - niedługo rozpoczynam budowe i musze poprowadzić rury w chudziaku. 
> Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy   
> Pozdrawiam.


Też się chętnie dopisze do tej prośby

----------


## robinoc

Do ogrodzeń polecam bardzo solidną firmę METPOL z ul.Lewinowskiej w Warszawie, przyjemnie patrzeć jak się uwijają z robotą. Fachowo, rzetelnie i nie drogo. 

Polecam też firmę PION z Piaseczna, głównie izolacje wodoszczelne ale i ogólnobudowlane, kontakty z właścicielem p.Górzyńskim to przyjemność, niestety bywa b.zajęty , no ale jak ktoś jest dobry i niedrogi to ma nawał klientów  :big grin:  .

----------


## thomasso

> Do wylewek polecam ekipy forumowego Eimunda. W rozsądnych cenach (nie wyższych niż u innych). Szybko, czysto, solidnie i terminowo. Polecam. 
> 
> 
> A swoją drogą to poszukuję ekipę która położy mi podłoge na legarach, wycyklinuje i pomaluje lakierem. 
> W zasadzie to robi to większość parkieciarzy. 
> Przeszukałem wątek, ale zbyt wielu namiarów nie znalazłem. 
> 
> No i jakiegoś stolarza, który zrobi trepy schodów oraz kawałek barierki z mojego drewna i je zamocuje. 
> 
> ...



mozesz podeslac namiar na ekipe od wylewek ( na priva)?

dzieki

----------


## pilot_pirx

Witam,

Szukam ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego (na jesień). Możecie polecić mi swoje ekipy, z których jesteście zadowoleni? Aha, budowa z porothermu, okolice Piaseczna.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :Smile: 

Gosia

----------


## Rudolfo

Witam wszystkich,

właśnie dostałem sms-a od umówionego wykonawcy, że rezygnuje z budowy naszego domu i ucieka do Anglii.   :sad:  
Czy mógłbym Was prosić o pomoc i podesłanie namiarów na wykonawcę (najlepiej stan surowy + wykończeniówka), który zbuduje dom w Michałowicach k.W-wy od wiosny 2007?

Serdecznie dziękuję i pozdrawiam,
R.

----------


## mery26

poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza + GK.
Pozdr.
Mariusz

----------


## veech'u

Potrzebuje zamontowac 10m3 szambo z króccem i czujnikiem 
Poprosze o namiary na solidneog wykonawce   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## mave

Witam,
Do poddasza mogę polecić Pana Młynarskiego z ekipa, szybka i solidna ekipa, słuzą radą, u znajomego robili poddasze, u mnie wykonali łazienkę i remont dwóch pokoi.
W dodatku ceny bardzo konkurencyjne.
Tu podaję numer, mam nadzieję, że nikt się nie zawiedzie  :wink:  511039089.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gafinka

Bardzo prosze miłych forumowiczów o podzielenie się namiary na dobrych i sprawdzonych fachowców od:
elektryki (sensowne zaprojektowanie elektryki i wykonanie)
hydrauliki ( woda i kanaliza)
kogoś dobrego od podłogówki
oraz w ramach dyscypliny dodatkowej - ocieplenie i otynkowanie niewielkiej przetsrzeni zewnętrznej (ściany lukarn) i ocieplenie wewnątrz - poddasze
Budowa w okolicach Piaseczna

o matko ilu fachowców mi potrzeba - tylko zdaje się od wylewek nie mam wątpliwości kogo zatrudię  :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Znowu coś potrzebne  :wink: 



Poszukuje ekipy do wykonania gładzi - na jutro  :wink: 

Może ktoś ma polecaną ekipę??   Może byc gładź i malowanie....

----------


## kubaimycha

[quote="Margott"]


> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb


Witam
Czy mogłabym prosić namiary na polecanego dekarza ?
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam
Renata

----------


## KozAnka

Ja moge polecic swojego dekarza. Witold Gron 607 242 688.

----------


## kze

Mogę polecić mojego hydraulika. Pan Sławek.
Konkretny, rzeczowy, w dobrej cenie załatwia materiały (piec!), punktualny, słowny, w sumie nie mam do czego przyczepić się..  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## Vax

Polece dobrego dekarza.

----------


## ness

Witam,
poproszę o namiary i zdjęcia na priv [email protected], czy pan Mariusz ma wolne terminy czy raczej jest zawalony robotą?

Dziękuję

ness

----------


## tosinek

A nie macie namiarów na koparkowego???? Mąż kazał poszukać. I strasznie pilnie potrzebuję kogoś TANIEGO z wiedzą ogrodniczą o przycinaniu drzew.
Koparkowy potrzeby ze strony rosyjskiej Warszawy

----------


## Gafinka

> Mogę polecić mojego hydraulika. Pan Sławek.
> Konkretny, rzeczowy, w dobrej cenie załatwia materiały (piec!), punktualny, słowny, w sumie nie mam do czego przyczepić się..


*kze* mogę poprosić o namiary

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> Mogę polecić mojego hydraulika. Pan Sławek.
> Konkretny, rzeczowy, w dobrej cenie załatwia materiały (piec!), punktualny, słowny, w sumie nie mam do czego przyczepić się..  
> 
> 
> *kze* mogę poprosić o namiary


Wysłałem na priv'a.  :cool:

----------


## Lunetka

> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.


To ja bardzo proszę o namiar na priv.
W jakim rejonie pracują?

----------


## tosinek

Czy ktoś mi może na e-adres przesłać projekt swojej umowy z murarzem? Pilna sprawa. mam jutro spotkanie i chcę wszystko uzgodnić[/b]

----------


## chris1965

Witam serdecznie,

poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do stanu surowego - domek jednorodzinny ok.140m2 w Milanówku. Jak każdy inwestor oczywiście chciałbym, aby była solidna, ...itp. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam użytkowników tego forum za informacje.

Krzysztof

----------


## Lunetka

To ja też poproszę o namiary i zdjęcia oczywiście   :big grin:

----------


## wicekK

Ja mogę polecić znajomego hydraulika .
Robi szybko ale też dokładnie .
Nazywa się Mirek 501-134-730 .
Można powołać się na Wicka .

----------


## radkoz

> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.



Ja tez baaardzo prosze o kontakt do ekipy.

----------


## barteklug

Szukam DOBREJ ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu dwurodzinnego z silki o powierzchni około 160 m2. Lokalizacja: Warszawa-Radość. Termin: wiosna. Kontakt: [email protected], 888-833-590

----------


## Sarabanda

> polecam wykonawcę który wczoraj skończył u mnie szafy wnękowe i garderobę 
> działa w okolicach Warszawy ,solidne i.........niedrogio
> wyszły bardzo ładnie
> mimo krzywych ścian i sufitów wszystko wyszło prosto


Proszę o kontakt na ww wykonawcę.

----------


## gosia100

Witam

Poleccie prosze dobrego kierownika budowy,
ktory zgadza sie na czeste wizyty a nie tyko do formalnosci.
Bede wdzieczna za kazdy namiar (poludnie Warszawy)

----------


## tosinek

> Witam
> 
> Poleccie prosze dobrego kierownika budowy,
> ktory zgadza sie na czeste wizyty a nie tyko do formalnosci.
> Bede wdzieczna za kazdy namiar (poludnie Warszawy)


A jakie okolice?

----------


## gosia100

Pod Piasecznem

----------


## cobre

Witam wszystkich.

Bardo proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców do buowy stanu surowego.
Początek budowy to mniej więcej lipiec/sierpień.

Poszukuję ekipy do do kompleksowej obsługi lub poszczególnych etapów, szczególnie murarza.

Budowa ok. 30 km na zachód od Warszawy, okolice Błonia.

Mam nadzieję że jeszcze ktoś będzie miał jeszce czas w tym terminie aby u mnie trochę pobudować.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tosinek

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Bardo proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców do buowy stanu surowego.
> Początek budowy to mniej więcej lipiec/sierpień.
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy do do kompleksowej obsługi lub poszczególnych etapów, szczególnie murarza.
> 
> Budowa ok. 30 km na zachód od Warszawy, okolice Błonia.
> 
> ...


Poszukaj na allegro ja tam zaczynałam

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Wiem, wiem - wszyscy szukają dobrego glazurnika.
Ale przecież muszą się rodzić nowi glazurnicy, prawda? Może komuś się urodził? Może wysadził go statek kosmiczny marsjan w pobliżu Warszawy? A może wrócił z Irlandii, bo tam za mało płacą i pieska pogoda? Gdyby jeszcze umiał troszkę tynkować...

----------


## marcho

Szukam ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego (na jesień). Możecie polecić mi swoje ekipy? 
dom 156 m2 pow. użytkowej
gdzie:     Józefów koło Legionowo. 


Z góry dzięki za info.

----------


## tosinek

> Pod Piasecznem


A na kiedy? Mogę się zapytać czy będzie chciał jeździć na tę stronę stolicy

----------


## gosia100

DO Tosinek

Od konca kwietnia.

----------


## gosia100

DO Tosinek

Od konca kwietnia.

----------


## andy2005

Dzień dobry,

czy mógłby ktoś mi polecić firmę do budowy domu ok. 180 m pow.uż. w okolicach Piaseczna? Chodzi mi o pełen zakres robót - do stanu deweloperskiego lub nawet pod klucz.

Budowa mogłaby zacząć się dopiero w przyszłym roku, zapewne na wiosnę.

Chciałbym uzyskać wstępną wycenę mojego projektu, więc mile widziany byłby e-mail takiej firmy (lub kilku firm abym mógł porównać ofertę).

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## AmberWind

Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:

- do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie

- ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.

Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
Namiary moge przeslac na PW

----------


## Vax

Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.

Specjalizuja sie tynkach kwarcowych. 

O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.

----------


## PrzSzy

Witam jestem nowym forumowiczem i początkującym inwestorem Czy ktoś z Państwa zatrudnił może firmę prowadzoną przez p. Wojtka Stępniaka lub może ma dom wybudowany przez niego. Czy mogą Państwo polecić tą firmę?

----------


## wicekK

> Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.
> 
> Panowie to górale i specjalizuja sie *tynkach kwarcowych*. Dokładni, solidni, terminowi  i nie sa drodzy.
> 
> Bardzo goraco ich polecam bo jest sie czym chwalic.
> 
> O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.


Ja bardzo proszę o namiary na tych ludzi .
No i ewentualne ceny .

----------


## Vax

> Napisał Vax
> 
> Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.
> 
> Panowie to górale i specjalizuja sie *tynkach kwarcowych*. Dokładni, solidni, terminowi  i nie sa drodzy.
> 
> Bardzo goraco ich polecam bo jest sie czym chwalic.
> 
> O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.
> ...


Poszlo na PW

----------


## wicekK

Dzięki Vax - doszło .
Zaraz po niedzieli zadzwonię do niego .

----------


## mikopiko

Witam was!!!!
Ja też poproszę Vax namiary na tynkarzy i na dekarza  :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał Gafinka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kze
> 
> ...


ja też poproszę....
...Kze a dlaczego nie zaglądasz na Rw  :Roll:

----------


## sylvia1

> Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.
> 
> Panowie to górale i specjalizuja sie *tynkach kwarcowych*. Dokładni, solidni, terminowi  i nie sa drodzy.
> 
> Bardzo goraco ich polecam bo jest sie czym chwalic.
> 
> O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.


to ja też poproszę...

----------


## kasiaR

Moge polecić *Pana od Alarmów/ Systemów alarmowych.*


Pozdrawiam, 
KasiaR  :Wink2:  

_P.S. Jeżeli jest ktoś zainteresowany prosze odezwać sie do mnie na priva_

----------


## Asiek21

Ja właśnie skończyłam tynkowanie (tynk tradycyjny: cementowo wapienny + gładź) i ocieplenie poddasza (KG + oświetlenie sufitowe) i mogę polecić ekipę -->  517334576.

----------


## Vax

Jesli chodzi o alarmy to bardzo polecam naszego forumowego alarmowca o nicku *_ZBYCH_*

----------


## mikopiko

Witajcie!!!!  :Lol:  

czy macie może jeszcze do polecenia elektryka i hydraulika?
z góry dziękuję!

i wesołych świąt życzę  :Lol:

----------


## Vax

Poszukuje dobrej ekipy do ocieplenia i tynkow zewnetrznych czy ktos moze polecic takich?

----------


## mencel

Polecam c.o, kanaliza_ Robert Podpora 606 622 815

 alary, sieci komputerowo-tv,  Piotr  506 035 305

Sprawdzeni u mnie, terminowi, b.dokładni i dobre ceny.

aga

----------


## thomasso

mencel,
podlogowke tez robi polecany prza Ciebie hydraulik?

pzdr

----------


## zygmor

Święta, święta ale ja myślami już po...
Potrzebuję pilnie elektryka, murarza do dokończenia ścianek działowych ok. 25m2 i tynkarzy wewnętrznych wapiennych i hydraulika.

----------


## mikopiko

ja też potrzebuję dobrego elektryka i.... rozsądnego cenowo  :Lol:  plissss

----------


## abb

Macie szczęście że wasi fachowcy są do polecenia.

----------


## @nia

i ja się uśmiechnę o namiary - [email protected]

----------


## lidex

Czy wiecie może skąd wziąć TANIO piach do zasypania fundamentów w okolicach Pruszkowa?

----------


## abb

Jestem po wylewkach i mogę polecić Pana od wylewek bardzo dobra i szybka robota.Pan Wojtek 512020062 lub 691300501.Ceny też konkurencyjne.

----------


## abb

> ja też potrzebuję dobrego elektryka i.... rozsądnego cenowo  plissss


Mogę polecić mojego ponieważ spełnia Twoje wymagania.

----------


## Gafinka

A ja bym bardzo poprosiła o namiary na tynkarzy - tynki tradycyjne - metrow do zrobienia od diabła i trochę.  :Roll:

----------


## Marcinus

Witam wszystkich serdecznie! 

Juz raz napisalem to samo pod koniec roku, zglosila sie firma gotowa zrobic to co ponizej opisane ale ja nie zapisalem do nich telefonu (bylo juz za zimno na takie prace)  a na forum juz nie ma ich postu - moze zostal potraktowany jako ogloszenie i usuniety?
W kazdym razie jesli ktos z tej firmy (albo ktokolwiek inny jest gotowy do tej robot(ki) to prosze o kontakt:
Tak jak napisałem w tytule ; 
uszkodzony został kawałek ściany - mało, ok 200 cm2 ale na głebokośc kilku cm; tak więc zarówno tynk jak i styropian w srodku; gdybym sam uszkodzil to pewnie bym sam naprawial - a potem bym klął jak żle wyszło 
Jednak to ktoś inny zniszczył - daje pieniądze na naprawę, ale konia z rzędem temu kto szybko znajdzie chętnego do takiej drobej pracy. trzeba by pewnie przyjechać ze dwa razy (a może i trzy) - bo oddzielnie styropian ( a może pianka np niskopręzna) potem tynk (silikatowy) ; a w miedzyczasie być może jeszcze jedna wizyta żeby na styropian dac kawalek siatki. 
domyślam się że koszt pracy to będzie przede wszystkim czas dojazdu... 
dom jest między Pruszkowem a Piastowem; 
czy ktos z Was zna kogoś kto mieszka w miarę blisko i znajdzie czas żeby na chwile podjechac? nie musi być bardzo tani - przy tej ilości nie będzie to wielka różnica

----------


## Jaskółka

abb napisał:

Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.



Ja zamierzam rozpocząć budowę jesienią tego roku.
Działkę mam w Starych Babicach.

Poproszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę.

Z góry dzięki,

Aga

----------


## Jaskółka

AmberWind napisał:

Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:

- do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie

- ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.

Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
Namiary moge przeslac na PW


Ja proszę o namiary na ekipę do stanu surowego,

dzięki,

Aga

----------


## kris19

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

Pan Mariusz 501 286 315
- jezeli coś jest związane z kopaniem, zasypywaniem, piaskiem do murowania i zasypywania (15 tonowy samochód)wywozem ziemi i gruzu, przesadzaniem drzew, usuwaniem drzew POLECAM
- terminowo, tanio, szybko 
- proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul Bieszczadzkiej to może bedzie rabacik

Geodezja
- Pan Marcin 607 156 380
- Pan Jakub 601 812 084
Obaj panowie są z firmy MK GEO 
- polecam od początku do końca inwestycji
- terminowi i słowni i bardzo dobra cena
- zawsze przygotowani np szkic wytyczenia co ułatwia i przyspiesza pracę
- proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul Bieszczadzkiej to może bedzie rabacik

Studnia
Pan Krzysztof 604 988 401
- terminowo i szybko doradzą w sprawie wody
- rabacik jak wyżej

POLECAM

----------


## Morisset

Witam,
Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić ekipę od tynków cementowo-wapiennych?

----------


## sylvia1

> Witam,
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić ekipę od tynków cementowo-wapiennych?


ja też poproszę i glazurnika jeszcze...

----------


## thomasso

> Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:
> 
> - do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie
> 
> - ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.
> 
> Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
> Namiary moge przeslac na PW



podeslij namiary na priva - ekipa od podbitki i elewacji

dzieki
T.

----------


## julienx

Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
*
Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)

*ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*

szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...

[b]POLECAMY!!!![/b]

----------


## wicekK

U mnie ekipa za kilka dni kończy stan surowy ( jeszcze po więżbie wracają tylko do wymurowania szczytów i ścianek działowych ).
Z tego co mi wiadomo - po mnie mają już umówioną jedną robotę , potem są wolni .
Według mnie całkiem porządne chłopy .
Jeżeli dołożyć do tego przyzwoicie niską cenę z wykonanie to ogólnie jestem z nich zadowolony .
Szef nazywa się Marian 603-568-773 .
Proszę powołać się na Wicka z Rembertowa .

----------


## wicekK

No i w związku z tym poszukuję teraz tynkarzy do cementowo/wapiennych .
Jacyś przyzwoici goście do wylewek też mile widziani .
A może i glazurnik ?

----------


## Bonzo

Witam, 
ja standardowo. Poszukuje fachowych tynkarzy od zaraz. 
Tynki cementowo-wapienne lub gipsowe z agregatu.
Z gory dziekuje za wszelkie informacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bilczur

> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> 
> [b]POLECAMY!!!![/b]




Poproszę o namiary

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Irma

> Napisał julienx
> 
> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> ...



ja tez poproszę. z gory pieknie dziekuje :smile:

----------


## Zuzza

Znowu w potrzebie jestem...

Poszukuję STOLARZA, który podejmie się wykonania drzwi wewnętrznych z litego dębu.

Może ktoś z Was słyszał o takiej osobie???


Pozdrawiam,

Zuzza

----------


## jewrioszka

Polecam forumowicza *Paulo81*, co prawda dopiero połowa pracy ale takie cechy zauważyłem  . 

1. Tanio 
2. Solidnie 
3. Kreatywnie (doradza) 
4. Wszystkie warunki umowy ( ustnej) jasne i przejrzyste 
5. Na bieżąco informuje o kosztach w miarę następujących zmian. 
6. Nie zdziera z klienta za materiał. 
7. Materiały markowe 
8. Nie stawia inwestorów wobec faktów dokonanych. 
9. Swoje propozycje i sugestie wyjaśnia w sposób klarowny i przejrzysty dla 
klienta. 

Przed nami jeszcze uruchomienie systemu, jak zagra jak należy to na pewno o tym napiszę. 


Paulo81 oby tak dalej.

----------


## remx

Z czystym sumieniem mogę do murowania polecić rrmi.

----------


## Żelka

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę do murowania polecić *rrmi*.


  :Lol:   Skubana nie przyznaje sie, ze jest az taka dobra!   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## glowac

> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> 
> [b]POLECAMY!!!![/b]


poproszę namiar na tę ekipę na priva - Wasza budowa zrobiła na nas duże wrażenie  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę do murowania polecić rrmi.


Biorę w ciemno  :smile:  NIe wiem tylko, czy mnie stać   :big grin:

----------


## Zochna

:Lol:  

i ja , ja ! tez jestem chetna  :smile:  

chociaz chodza sluchy , ze lekka skucha byla z betoniarka ostatnio   :cool: 
ale to pewnie konkurencja ploty rozsiewa  :wink:

----------


## rrmi

Udusze Was   :big grin:

----------


## kuleczka

Ja bym też wzięła *rrmi*, ale chodzą słuchy, że zdziera strasznie  :Roll:  
z drugiej strony, umie betoniarkę zabezpieczyć doskonale przed kradzieżą......na długi weekend jak znalazł  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## anSi

> i ja , ja ! tez jestem chetna  ...


Zosiu, korzystajac z okazji i spotkania _wewarszawskiejgrupie_,niesmialo insynuje, ze moze do trojmiasta bysmy sie przeniosly i tam na niwie...lawie...murawie...  :cool:   :Roll:  

PS.

Bardzo przepraszam Warszawe i okolice za _nienatemat_  :cool:

----------


## gosia888

> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> 
> [b]POLECAMY!!!![/b]


a mogłabym dostać informacje na priv???

----------


## paulo81

> Polecam forumowicza *Paulo81*, co prawda dopiero połowa pracy ale takie cechy zauważyłem  . 
> 
> 1. Tanio 
> 2. Solidnie 
> 3. Kreatywnie (doradza) 
> 4. Wszystkie warunki umowy ( ustnej) jasne i przejrzyste 
> 5. Na bieżąco informuje o kosztach w miarę następujących zmian. 
> 6. Nie zdziera z klienta za materiał. 
> 7. Materiały markowe 
> ...



Cezary dzieki za opinie
jestem tylko  uczciwym wykonawcą

----------


## Oregano

Tym, którzy myślą właśnie o fajnych oknach i drzwiach do swoich domów, polecam usługi *Pana Krzysztofa Siwaka z Karczewa*. Rozsądne ceny, solidnie i z zaangażowaniem. Nie tylko fachowo montuje ale jak trzeba przemuruje, co trzeba (w moim domu otwór do drzw wejściowych).  Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tej współpracy. A okna pierwsza klasa  :big grin:

----------


## xwing

A jakiej firmy okna oferuje *Pan Krzysztof* ?  :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

Halooooooooo  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Potrzebuję glazurnika  :Roll:  
macie jakiegoś dobrego?
Podzielcie się proszę ...będę was zanudzać  :big grin:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Oregano

> A jakiej firmy okna oferuje *Pan Krzysztof* ?


xwing, więcej informacji znajdziesz na stronie Siwak Okna, są tam wszystkie dane łącznie z adresem firmy i telefonem kontaktowym - ja trafiłem do Pana Krzysztofa dzięki jednej z Forumowiczek  :smile: 
Aha, wybrałem okna w systemie Veka, 5-komorowe z okuciami Winkhaus, zapomniałem tylko jaki profil   :Lol:

----------


## thomasso

oregano
wklejaj link, bedzie latwiej  :big grin:  
http://siwak.waw.pl/delta.html

----------


## kakaowy

> Halooooooooo   
> Potrzebuję glazurnika  
> macie jakiegoś dobrego?
> Podzielcie się proszę ...będę was zanudzać


A elektryka już nie?   :sad:

----------


## Oregano

Thomasso, racja  :smile:  Nie wiem czemu nagle przestraszyłem się spamu   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Napisał julienx
> 
> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> ...

----------


## yorki_man

Witam,
szukam do zaprojektowania i zrobienia kuchni pod Mińskiem Mazowieckim - jakieś namiary pomysły, rady, ostrzeżenia???   :smile: 
dzięki

----------


## Julita2

A mnie potrzebna firma dekarska... Wołomin i okolice, może ktoś poleci?

----------


## samigom

Witam.

Poszukuję ekipy do instalacji CO, do tynków zewnętrznych i wewnetrznych plus ocieplenie poddasza.
Proszę o namiary, jestesmy z Warszawy.

----------


## lazik

Mam jednego speca od hydrauliki i CO, co dodatkowo ma smykałkę do wszelkiego kafelkowania, glzurowania. Ceny ma jak na mój gust niedrogie, a wykonanie wręcz pedantyczne co może wkurzać inwestora czasami. Ogólnie mogę kontakt polecić. Nie jest z Wawy ale często wykonuje w niej prace. Jak toś by chciał namiar do Pana *Mirka* to zapraszam na PW.

----------


## wicekK

> A mnie potrzebna firma dekarska... Wołomin i okolice, może ktoś poleci?


U mnie właśnie kończą konstrukcję więźby i deskowanie - jak będę miał dachówkę to będą kłaść - dachy robią od A do Z .Napisz co masz do zrobienia i kiedy - spytam czy się podejmą i mogę dać namiary na prv

----------


## wicekK

> A mnie potrzebna firma dekarska... Wołomin i okolice, może ktoś poleci?


U mnie właśnie kończą konstrukcję więźby i deskowanie - jak będę miał dachówkę to będą kłaść - dachy robią od A do Z .Napisz co masz do zrobienia i kiedy - spytam czy się podejmą i mogę dać namiary na prv

----------


## ivka

> Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> Vax napisał:
> 
> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.
> 
> 
> ...




ja również poproszę o namiary na priva

----------


## paulo81

> Polecam forumowicza *Paulo81*, co prawda dopiero połowa pracy ale takie cechy zauważyłem  . 
> 
> 1. Tanio 
> 2. Solidnie 
> 3. Kreatywnie (doradza) 
> 4. Wszystkie warunki umowy ( ustnej) jasne i przejrzyste 
> 5. Na bieżąco informuje o kosztach w miarę następujących zmian. 
> 6. Nie zdziera z klienta za materiał. 
> 7. Materiały markowe 
> ...


  :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## tosinek

A tak na marginesie, moja teściowa kupiła maleńkie mieszkano, w którym trzeba położyć koło 10 m tynku na siatce, możecie  mi kogoś polecić, robota jest na dwa dni

----------


## Tomasz21

Polecam sprawdzili sie u mnie. Cala instalacja elektryczna i klimatyazcyjna działa super, a napewno nie nalezała do prostych p Ireneusz 507 471 471  :big grin:

----------


## Halszka

[quote="SyMa"]


> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Proszę o namiary

----------


## Halszka

[quote="Jaskółka"]abb napisał:

Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.

Proszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę.

----------


## Halszka

> AmberWind napisał:
> 
> Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:
> 
> - do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie
> 
> - ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.
> 
> Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
> ...


Ja też bym prosiła o namiary.

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał dorfetka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> ...


Proszę o namiar.

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał julienx
> 
> Ekipa od stanu surowego (bez dachu sama murarka)
> *
> Pan Marek Leszczyński* (z KrasnegoStawu - działa w Warszawie i okolicach)
> 
> *ZDECYDOWANIE GODNI POLECENIA*
> 
> szybki, solidny, bardzo uczciwy...
> ...


Proszę o namiar.

----------


## Halszka

> Vax napisał:
> 
> Moge polecic super ekipe do budowy domu do stanu surowego. Dokladni, solidni, sluza rada inwestorwi i sa bardzo terminowi. 
> 
> Budowali moj dom.
> 
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za namiary na priv.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Proszę o namiary.

----------


## Zorka31

A może ktos może polecić ekipę do ytonga w ok. Wwy?  Panowie, którzy mieli robić stwierdzili,że im sie nie opłaca...  :sad:

----------


## qmoter

> Jestem po wylewkach i mogę polecić Pana od wylewek bardzo dobra i szybka robota.Pan Wojtek 512020062 lub 691300501.Ceny też konkurencyjne.  Ponieważ jest zainteresowanie to podaję też hydraulika,którego polecałam wyżej bo jest zrobione super to pan Kazimierz 608732158.


abb,

coś nie tak z tymi telefonami...nie można się na nie dodzwonić...czy możesz sprawdzić jeszcze raz? Czy dawno to było?

----------


## Żelka

Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.

----------


## Tukien

*Poszukuję poleconych i zaufanych wykonawców do wykonania budowy od podstaw. Proszę o info na maila [email protected] lub pod nr tel 604-285-766. Zgóry dziekuję
Tukien*

----------


## kasia38

> Polecam forumowicza *Paulo81*, co prawda dopiero połowa pracy ale takie cechy zauważyłem  . 
> 
> 1. Tanio 
> 2. Solidnie 
> 3. Kreatywnie (doradza) 
> 4. Wszystkie warunki umowy ( ustnej) jasne i przejrzyste 
> 5. Na bieżąco informuje o kosztach w miarę następujących zmian. 
> 6. Nie zdziera z klienta za materiał. 
> 7. Materiały markowe 
> ...






A czym sie Paulo81 zajmuje?

----------


## barzbo

> Witam,
> szukam do zaprojektowania i zrobienia kuchni pod Mińskiem Mazowieckim - jakieś namiary pomysły, rady, ostrzeżenia???  
> dzięki


Polecam pana Stasia - super pomysły, tel. 696 155 319

----------


## barzbo

> Halooooooooo   
> Potrzebuję glazurnika  
> macie jakiegoś dobrego?
> Podzielcie się proszę ...będę was zanudzać


U mnie robi pan Grzegorz z firmy Anabe. Podłoga jak tafla lodu, żadnych nierówności...Idealnie
tel. do szefa firmy 501 438 228

----------


## Darkoski

Proszę o pomoc w znalezieniu porządnej ekipy do budowy domu od podstaw w okolicy Błonia koło Warszawy. 
A korzystając z okazji czy ktoś miał doczynienia z firmą budowlaną MKK z Legionowa???

----------


## Betsi2006

Witam

Czy możecie polecic mi stolrza do zrobienia schodów samonośnych?

Czy ktoś z Was  zamawiał schody u p. Dariusza Grabowskigo?

----------


## Staszekmoje

Witam
Dostalem wycenę elewacji od gościa, 250 metrów powierchni elewacji do zrobienia, wycenił po 90 zł za metr już z materialem. czyli wychodzi 22500 zł za samą elewację. Czy wydaje się Wam o duża kwota? Przyznam, że dla mie odlot.
A może macie kogoś poleconego i solidnego od elewacji. Bardzo proszę o namiar.
Poszukuję również kogoś od Szamba Szczelnego - rejon Marek i Radzymina. Poratujcie.

pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## zielinsk

> Witam
> Dostalem wycenę elewacji od gościa, 250 metrów powierchni elewacji do zrobienia, wycenił po 90 zł za metr już z materialem. czyli wychodzi 22500 zł za samą elewację. Czy wydaje się Wam o duża kwota? Przyznam, że dla mie odlot.
> A może macie kogoś poleconego i solidnego od elewacji. Bardzo proszę o namiar.
> Poszukuję również kogoś od Szamba Szczelnego - rejon Marek i Radzymina. Poratujcie.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Staszek


Cena jak najbardziej normalna a nawet niezbyt wygórowana. Chyba że jest to kilku chłopców pod kierownictwem Pana Henia. Bo jeśli jest to firma to można się spotkać z cenami rzędu 150 zł/m2.

----------


## ewe

witam 
szukamy ekipy z polecenia do budowy domu 153 m- okolice Pruszkowa. 
Najchętniej od lipca-sierpnia - wiem że to już tuż tuż ....ale moze się uda .
_________________

----------


## MariuszIz

Witam.
Szukam ekipy do wykończenia domu okolice Mińska Maz. stan deweloperski (glazur, terakota, parkiet, schody biały montaż itp.)

----------


## arkadiusz

> Poszukuje dobrej ekipy do ocieplenia i tynkow zewnetrznych czy ktos moze polecic takich?


Moge polecic moje ekipe (budowa w Lomiankach). Ocieplenie i tynki wykonane wzorowo. daj znac na priva.

----------


## Ewa76

Poszukuje namiary na dekarza pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
Jest często polecany na tym wątku. czy ktoś może podzielić się jego telefonem?
Z góry bardzo dziekuję  :smile:

----------


## paulo81

> Napisał jewrioszka
> 
> Polecam forumowicza *Paulo81*, co prawda dopiero połowa pracy ale takie cechy zauważyłem  . 
> 
> 1. Tanio 
> 2. Solidnie 
> 3. Kreatywnie (doradza) 
> 4. Wszystkie warunki umowy ( ustnej) jasne i przejrzyste 
> 5. Na bieżąco informuje o kosztach w miarę następujących zmian. 
> ...



Instalacje HYDRAULICZNE kompleksowo

----------


## konmak

witam

szukam dobrego i sprawdzonego kierownika budowy, który bywa na budowie nie tylko w momentach strategicznych.
służy rada itd.

z góry dzieki za podpowiedzi 

pozdr.
Konrad

----------


## monikki

*czarna lista:*

Usługi Wnętrzarsko-Stolarskie Właściciel *Andrzej Gaudyn* i jego zięć który na tym forum występuje jako "rzyraf", teren Warszawa i okolice.
Facet zna się na drewnie (zbudował mi drewniany dom). Niestety nie przyznał się, że nie ma pojęcia o fundamentach. Skończyło się na tym, że po roku mieszkania w nowym domu, zaczęły mi się rozpadać fundamenty. Dosłownie kruszą się w rękach, odpadają całe kawały betonu (a raczej zlepionego piachu). Bujam się z tym od sierpnia 2006 roku. Pan Gaudyn obiecywał, a nawet podpisał zobowiązanie, że do 15 maja 2007 r. przedstawi plan naprawy fundamentów. Do tej pory się nie odezwał. Facet podejmuje się budowy domów pod klucz, a zna się niestety tylko na drewnianych konstrukcjach, jest niesłowny, nie umie przyznać się do błędu i zostawił mnie w takich fundamentowych tarapatach, że teraz żadna firma nie chce się podjąć remontu.

a tak przy okazji jeśli znacie jakiegoś sensownego budowlańca, który zna się na fundamentach, to BARDZO proszę o jakiś kontakt, bo po następnej zimie, dom może mi się zawalić.


Monika

----------


## tosinek

> *czarna lista:*
> 
> Usługi Wnętrzarsko-Stolarskie Właściciel *Andrzej Gaudyn* i jego zięć który na tym forum występuje jako "rzyraf", teren Warszawa i okolice.
> Facet zna się na drewnie (zbudował mi drewniany dom). Niestety nie przyznał się, że nie ma pojęcia o fundamentach. Skończyło się na tym, że po roku mieszkania w nowym domu, zaczęły mi się rozpadać fundamenty. Dosłownie kruszą się w rękach, odpadają całe kawały betonu (a raczej zlepionego piachu). Bujam się z tym od sierpnia 2006 roku. Pan Gaudyn obiecywał, a nawet podpisał zobowiązanie, że do 15 maja 2007 r. przedstawi plan naprawy fundamentów. Do tej pory się nie odezwał. Facet podejmuje się budowy domów pod klucz, a zna się niestety tylko na drewnianych konstrukcjach, jest niesłowny, nie umie przyznać się do błędu i zostawił mnie w takich fundamentowych tarapatach, że teraz żadna firma nie chce się podjąć remontu.
> 
> A może tak do sądu?
> 
> a tak przy okazji jeśli znacie jakiegoś sensownego budowlańca, który zna się na fundamentach, to BARDZO proszę o jakiś kontakt, bo po następnej zimie, dom może mi się zawalić.
> 
> ...

----------


## tosinek

a moze tak do sądu 




a przy okazjio
UWAGA RATUNKU pilna sprawa
potrzebuję rzeczoznawcę, który realnie wyceni budowę na cele kredytowe, czyli na liście bankowej musi być. Dotychczasowy rzeczoznawca, z którym współpracowałam, do wyceny używał zeszłorocznych aktów notarialnych, a czym to grozi to chyba nie trudno sobie wyobrazić, serdecznie proszę o namiary na priva bowiem wcześniej musimy załatwiać kredycik
serdeczności

----------


## MPCP

> Witam.
> Szukam ekipy do wykończenia domu okolice Mińska Maz. stan deweloperski (glazur, terakota, parkiet, schody biały montaż itp.)


Witam,
prosze o kontakt pod numer 606852147.
Oraz o odczytanie wiadomości prywatnej.

p.s. strona www jeszcze w budowie, więc moge przesłać zdjęcia na mail.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ketjowik

Witajcie,

Czy moglibyście polecić elektryka do wymiany instalacji w mieszkaniu? Do tej pory rozmawiałem już z trzema, mieli zrobić wycenę i więcej się odezwali.

WOjtek

----------


## MPCP

> Witajcie,
> 
> Czy moglibyście polecić elektryka do wymiany instalacji w mieszkaniu? Do tej pory rozmawiałem już z trzema, mieli zrobić wycenę i więcej się odezwali.
> 
> WOjtek



Moge polecic tego, z którym współpracuję. Znajomy mojego ojca. Z zawodu elektryk czyli polecam kogoś z uprawnieniami. Umówi sie to zrobi.
Jakiej wielkości mieszkanie?  Wiem, że wymiana  całej instalacji w M3 to u niego max 1500zł. Jest z Mińska ale do Warszawy spokojnie dokjedzie.

----------


## ketjowik

Mieszkanie 60m2, z tym że wymianę chcemy zrobić etapami (na początek nowa skrzynka z zabezpieczeniami + rozprowadzenie nowych przewodó do każego z pomieszczeń + pokój) bo mieszkamy tam  :smile: , jeśli mógłbyś podesłać jakiś telefon na priv to byłbym wdzięczny

Pozdrawiam

Wojtek

----------


## Rerad

Polecam ekipe budowlaną Roberta Dustora bardzo solidni i terminowi ja jestem zadowolony 500263331

----------


## ketjowik

> Polecam ekipe budowlaną Roberta Dustora bardzo solidni i terminowi ja jestem zadowolony 500263331


Dzięki Rerad, dzwoniłem przed chwilą i niestety Pan Robert nie ma wolnych terminów  :sad:

----------


## Arol_62

Witam!

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do stanu surowego.
Chce ruszyc pod koniec lata, w okolicach Halinowa.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## MPCP

> Mieszkanie 60m2, z tym że wymianę chcemy zrobić etapami (na początek nowa skrzynka z zabezpieczeniami + rozprowadzenie nowych przewodó do każego z pomieszczeń + pokój) bo mieszkamy tam , jeśli mógłbyś podesłać jakiś telefon na priv to byłbym wdzięczny
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Wojtek


Prosze o telefon pod numer 606852147 a wtedy przekażę wszystkie istotne informacje.

----------


## pawel i renia

*Jak by ktoś szukał OKIEN to polecam mają niezłe ceny* 
- w profilu REHAU p.MARCIN 0695-292-193 

nam udało się wynegocjiować SUPER CENE i rabacik dla INNYCH na hasło "od *PAWŁA z FORUM*"

taniej chyba już się nie da 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## drzewko123

Witam!
Czy również można prosić o namiary na ekipę i zdjęcia?
Grażyna

----------


## miro68

Żeby znaleźć dobrego wykonawcę najlepiej polegać na opinii innego zleceniodawcy;
jest taki nowy serwis www.aukcjepracy.pl , tam się można zarejestrować za darmo. To działa trochę jak allegro, każdy wykonawca i zleceniodawca ma swoją wizytówkę, gdzie są kwalifikacje, historia zleceń i oceny innych użytkowników, więc wiadomo z kim się ma do czynienia. Poza tym można negocjować ceny i warunki wykonania     :cool:

----------


## kakaowy

paskudny spam i wiarygodność równa zeru

----------


## miro68

Wiarygodność tych wykonawców zależy od nich i od tego, co do tej pory wykonali, warto zajrzeć

----------


## RybciaFiga

*Drodzy forumowicze, RATUNKUUUUU !!!!*


Poszukuję *EKIPY BUDOWLANEJ* do budowy domu w okolicach Międzylesia.

BAAARDZOOOO proszę o wszelkie namiary na adres *[email protected]*
Błagam o pomoc, bo WZ tuż tuż, o dziwo szybciej niż zakładaliśmy, na pozwolenie też nie będziemy czekać długo. I po sobotnich wizytacjach u Krisa i Pana Jacka - CHŁOPAKI DZIĘKI ZA MIŁE SPOTKANIA!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   już jesteśmy zdecydowani na *SEKWOJĘ*

PS. Zdjęcia po obróbce prześlemy na priva

----------


## kakaowy

> Wiarygodność tych wykonawców zależy od nich i od tego, co do tej pory wykonali, warto zajrzeć


No właśnie. Na forum sprawdza się wiarygodność wykonawcy w ten sposób, że jest on polecony przez kogoś znanego - kogoś, kto już od jakiegoś czasu pisze na forum, jest żywą osobą  :smile:  i parę osób go zna. A w Twoim serwisie każdy może zalożyć sobie 30 różnych kont i jego wiarygodność jest równa zeru.

Zostaw więc ten wątek w spokoju i idź spamować gdzie indziej.

----------


## gapcia

mogę polecić brygadę budowlaną , budują od fundamentów po dach jak też kompleksowo ( pod klucz ) , u mnie juz powoli kończą budowę a wiem że jeszcze jeden lub dwa domy do zimy mogą wybudować 

najchętniej w okolicach NOWEGO DWORU MAZOWIECKIEGO 

( generalnie trasa gdańska ) ale niekoniecznie

pozdrawiam budujących

----------


## MPCP

> Mieszkanie 60m2, z tym że wymianę chcemy zrobić etapami (na początek nowa skrzynka z zabezpieczeniami + rozprowadzenie nowych przewodó do każego z pomieszczeń + pokój) bo mieszkamy tam , jeśli mógłbyś podesłać jakiś telefon na priv to byłbym wdzięczny
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Wojtek


Gadałem z elektrykiem, mówi, że nie ma problemu. Zrobić zrobi tylko trzeba bedzie termin dogadać, bo np w tym tygodniu ma wolny weekend ale bedzie dla mnie robił instalację w mieszkaniu, które aktualnie remontuję.

----------


## RybciaFiga

Ja poproszę o kontakt na maila [email protected]

Dziękuję!!!

----------


## kathulek

Hej, 
ja tez poprosze o namiary tej firmy na mail: [email protected]

Moze maja jakas strone www? Za wszelkie informacje bede wdzieczna.
pozrawiam serdecznie
kasia

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kris19

> Witam, 
> czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
> Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


*przyłącza wodne, kanalizacyjne i gazowe firma NASIŁOWSKI, projekty wykonuje dla nich p. Maciej Chrestowski 602 720 088*
Proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul. Bieszczadzkiej na Białołęce

Pozdrawiam

----------


## m.orzech

Witam!
Poszukuje wykonawcy
1/ schodow drewnianych
2/ tynkow zewnetrznych
3/ ogrodzenia (brama, furtka)

Miejsce realizacji: Błonie k/Wawy

Kontakty prosze przesylac na
[email protected]

Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## klememi

Kris19

dzieki. 

p.s. Ja tez z bialoleki   :Wink2:

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...


Proszę o namiary.

----------


## Halszka

> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...


Proszę o namiar.

----------


## kurczaki3

> mogę polecić brygadę budowlaną , budują od fundamentów po dach jak też kompleksowo ( pod klucz ) , u mnie juz powoli kończą budowę a wiem że jeszcze jeden lub dwa domy do zimy mogą wybudować 
> 
> najchętniej w okolicach NOWEGO DWORU MAZOWIECKIEGO 
> 
> ( generalnie trasa gdańska ) ale niekoniecznie
> 
> pozdrawiam budujących


Czy mogę prosić o namiary?

----------


## m.orzech

> Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.
> 
> Specjalizuja sie tynkach kwarcowych. 
> 
> O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.



Witam!
Czy polecana przez Ciebie ekipa wykonuje tynki zewnetrzne?
Jezeli tak, to poprosze o kontakt do tej ekipy.

Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał Vax
> 
> Moge polecic koleja eklipe, dzialajaca na terenie gordziska maz. i okolic.
> 
> Specjalizuja sie tynkach kwarcowych. 
> 
> O kontakt prosze pisac na PW.
> 
> 
> ...


z tego co wiem to już nie...  :Roll:

----------


## Altro

[quote]


> Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to  nie prosiłem...
> 
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> Wszyscy których wymieniłem działają na terenie mazowieckiego (Warszawa, Radom).
> 
> [color=brown]Zainteresowanym mogę podesłać zdjęcia tego co zbudowali u mnie w domu i namiary na tych panów.


Pawle297 poprosze namiary do tych dwóch ekip
Pozdrawiam 
Altro

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A czy fabryka wnętrz poprzez uzytkownika *merlin9* zauważyła że nie jest to dział reklam i ogloszeń?

----------


## Monorl

To ja również jakiś kontakt poprosze do sławnego Pana Mariusza :smile: 

Z góry bardzo dziękuję

MONORL

----------


## gapcia

ehh..... bardzo mi przykro 

na najbliższe miesiące p Mariusz jest juz zajęty , 

zabieram Go do mojej chatki aby mi wszystko ładnie powykańczał  :smile: [/list]

----------


## konmak

to i ja poprosze o dane firmy na maila 
a gdzie można zobaczyć ich dzieło?

 :smile:

----------


## Altro

Witam 
Poprosze namiary i fotki na priv lub maila [email protected]
Pozdrawim 
Altro

----------


## Betsi2006

Czy moglibyście polecić kogoś od układania kostki brukowej ?
Oczywiście sprawdzonego i solidnego   :Lol:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Mogli - Marcin Dubaj 607 624 809 lub Marcin Brzozowski 604 642 244

----------


## Betsi2006

Grzegorz

Dziekuje za telefony.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Daj znać co i jak bo ciekaw sam jestem jak Ciebie potraktowali  :wink:

----------


## klememi

> Napisał klememi
> 
> Witam, 
> czy ktos moze polecic projektanta i wykonawce przylacza gazowego? 
> Prosze o kontakt na priva. Ile moze kosztowac sam projekt? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> 
> ...


Pan Maciej to super konkretny facet, dziala szybko i fachowo. Rowniez polecam. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## fmj

Witam. Poszukuję namiarów na solidną ekipę do stanu surowego, będę budować k. Mińska Maz. Termin - jesień br. i dalej wiosna 2008. Jestem w trakcie załatwiania papierów. Parterowy domek ok. 100m2.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## fmj

Ja także poproszę o namiary na tę ekipę. Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Hidzra

Witam!
Szukam bardzo pilnie ekipy do wymurowania 3 ścian stajni , w sumie ok 45 m (muru na 4,5 m wys + szlichta + płytki, wąski fundament. Poszukuję niedrogiej ekipy od zaraz, robota szybka, bardzo prosta, w zasadzie nie ma czego popsuć. Dach prawdopodobnie kto inny. Czy może mi ktoś polecić jakąś ekipę? Potrzebna natychmiast (poprzednia zniknęła bez śladu). Dodam że to okolice Warszawy (Falenica). proszę o informacje na prv, podam telefon 504 036 112 
Pozdrawiam Hidzra

----------


## dominikams

Polecam goscia od wykonczeniowki (glazura, karton gipsy, ocieplenie, rowniez zewnetrzne, tynki zewnetrzne, podbitka), ktory wykonywal u nas sporo prac (szczegoly w dzienniku). Namiary na priv.

----------


## aguska2006

Witam! 

Bardzo prosze o namiary do tego pana. Dzieki z gory!  :smile:  

aguska

----------


## ricardo1

> Polecam goscia od wykonczeniowki (glazura, karton gipsy, ocieplenie, rowniez zewnetrzne, tynki zewnetrzne, podbitka), ktory wykonywal u nas sporo prac (szczegoly w dzienniku). Namiary na priv.


Witam dominikams
Poproszę o namiary na tego gościa od wykończeniówki  :smile:  

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Malinka_76

Witam,
poproszę o namiary na tego Pana od wykończeniówki.  :big grin:

----------


## qki&pati

a ktoś może polecić jakąś firmę do mebli robionych na wymiar ? 

chodzi o garderoby, zabudowy pod schodami, biblioteki  :smile: .

----------


## danutka10

proszę o kontakt do panów od wykończeniówki na prive

----------


## w40

Witam,

Polecam firmę *Zbigmet* - robią drzwi zewnętrzne. Jakościowo dobre, cena OK, montaż OK, serwis reklamacyjny tez OK - przetestowany - niestety, raczej nie z ich winy, ale reklamację przyjeli i zrobili poprawkę.

----------


## Rudolfo

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> ja też potrzebuję dobrego elektryka i.... rozsądnego cenowo  plissss
> 
> 
> Mogę polecić mojego ponieważ spełnia Twoje wymagania.


Proszę o namiary na tego elektryka.

Pozdrawiam,
R.

----------


## radkoz

Proszę o namiary na p. Roberta Koprowskiego lub/i innych solidnych ludzi od dachów.
I dziękuje zarazem  :big grin:

----------


## edytan

Ja planuję prace wykończeniowe na koniec roku 2007/początek 2008
Mogę prosić o namiary na p. Mariusza?
Może być na priv  :Smile:

----------


## qmoter

poproszę namiary na priv
dzięki

----------


## agaba

WITAM, Ja też poproszę namiar na tą ekipę.
Dziękuję z góry


 :big tongue:  [email protected]

----------


## coli

Poprosze o namiary na solidnego elektryka

----------


## Arol_62

Witam!

Czy ma ktos doswiadczenia z Firma Archbud (Czyzewscy) z Halinowa?
Sprawiaja wrazenie solidnej firmy!

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## Malinka_76

> Polecam goscia od wykonczeniowki (glazura, karton gipsy, ocieplenie, rowniez zewnetrzne, tynki zewnetrzne, podbitka), ktory wykonywal u nas sporo prac (szczegoly w dzienniku). Namiary na priv.


Witam,
Poproszę o namiary na tego Pana na priva.  :smile:  
Dziękuję

----------


## Malinka_76

> AmberWind napisał:
> 
> Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:
> 
> - do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie
> 
> - ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.
> 
> Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
> ...


Poproszę o namiary na priva.
Dzięki 
Monia

----------


## Arol_62

Prosze tez o namiary!

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## marta-wis

poszukuję dobrego dekarza. mam dach z tzw. falą ponoć dosyć skomplikowany i łatwo go sknocić. mile widziane fotki

----------


## maciejm

poszukuje solidnych na tynki wewnętrzne i posadzki

----------


## Malinka_76

> Napisał wicekK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...


Proszę o namiary na priva. Z góry dziękuję.
Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## konmak

to i ja proszę o namiary szczególnie kominki i kuchnie mnie interesują

pozdr.
Konrad

----------


## Lili Lili

> Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
> Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
> Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
> Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
> Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
> Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.


Hmmm... od tygodnia próbuję się umówić z panem Dariuszem i ciągle coś... Nie po drodze mu, zapomniał zadzwonić, zgubił mój numer. Dziś zwątpiłam... I powoływanie się na Forum nic nie dało  :cry:

----------


## roberto_w

Poszukuję wykonawcy tynków wewnętrznych cem-wap zacieranych piaskiem kwarcowy. Dom o pow użytkowej 140m2 (ok 400 m2 tynków tylko na ścianach, bez sufitów, na których będzie płyta kg). Wykonanie II połowa września 2007. Okolice Rembelszczyzny gmina Nieporęt.

Info proszę na priv.

----------


## Ania i Tomek

> Napisał kze
> 
> W sumię moge polecić kierownika budowy. Tzn. jenego nietaniego, ale dobrego, co dużo przyjeżdza, sprawdza, mierzy itp p. Emil. I drugiego co dobry jest jak ktos potrzebuje wpisów, nie ma czasu, ale wpisy bez problemu robi, jest 2-3 razy na budowie na każdym etapie tzn. 1 etap fundamenty, 1 etap strop, 1 etap więźba p. Andrzej. Tak więc jakby ktoś  chciał któregoś z takich kierowników (z oboma współpracowałem) to mogę dać namiary. 
> 
> 
> Jeżeli możesz to podeślij mi namiary na pana Emila. Potrzebuję właśnie takiej osoby, która wszystko wypatrzy


poważnie się zastanówcie przed telefonem do Pana Emila, my spotkaliśmy się z Panem Emilem kilkakrotnie, omówiliśmy wszystkie warunki i wydawało się, że wszystko jest ok, trochę zaniepokoiła mnie opinia szefa ekipy, której Pan Emil pracę nadzorował. Otóż ten szef bardzo ale to bardzo Pana Emila nie polecał - niestety Pan Emil ma bardzo dużo pracy i po prostu nie wyrabia, bierze naprawdę duże pieniądze, a nie przyjeżdża na budowę, bo nie ma czasu, a ekipa ma przestój, u nas współpraca z Panem Emilem się zakończyła zanim się zaczęła - Pan Emil na nic nie miał czasu, nie miał czasu na spotkanie, nie miał czasu na wysłanie maila, nawet przestał odbierać telefony...
rzeczywiście zna się na rzeczy, ale radzę się zastanowić

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
> Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
> Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
> Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
> Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
> Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.
> 
> ...


Qurka Lilli, przykro mi.   :Roll:  A forumowiczka  m.orzech sie umowila na nastepny tydzien, jakos sie udalo. Moze tam mu jest po drodze....   :Roll:  Oby tylko z powodu zlecen sie nie zepsul, jak co niektorzy....   :Roll:

----------


## agawi74

Witam wszystkich,
Poszukujemy solidnej, sprawdzonej i niezbyt drogiej ekipy do stanu surowego lub developerskiego gotową od połowy września. Budowa dotyczy blizniaka Warszawa-Wawer.Wszelkie info proszę na priva: [email protected] 
Z góry bardzo dziękuję 
 :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## arkadiusz

Pilnie poszukuje ekipy do zrobienia ogrodzenia w Łomiankach.[/list]

----------


## Michał Szczepański

Szukam informacji o firmie *Złotniccy* z Bobrowca pod Piasecznem. Chyba podpiszę z nimi umowę, bo wydają się uczciwii solidni, ale może ktoś już miał z tą firma do czynienia. 
Proszę o odpowiedź na Forum, niech pozostali też skorzystają.

----------


## Żelka

*Lili Lili* rozmawialam z mezem, troche mi wyjasnil dlaczego pan Dariusz tak sie umawia jak sie umawia.... On jest gdzies troche dalej od Warszawy, w kierunku Lublina, po prostu nie zawsze moze jechac gdzies dalej, bo nie ma czasu... robi tak, ze jak ma cos do zalatwienia w poblizu, lub spotkanie z innym klientem, to umawia nastepnego klieta.... 
Ma duzo zamowien i oszczedza czas....
U nas tez bylo pare "podjazdow" zanim udalo nam sie umowic. Ale warto bylo poczekac aby dotsac takie schody w takiej cenie, a wszystko bylo w terminie... 
Przynajmniej tak bylo u nas. Mam nadzieje, ze sie nie "zepsul"   :Wink2:  .....

----------


## waldi35

Witam 
Czy moglibyście podać mi jakieś namiary na sprawdzone ekipy od tynków cementowo wapiennych  z agregatu (u mnie mieli zacząć pod koniec sierpnia niestety dzisiaj dostałem telefon że kończą pracę w Polsce i jadą za granicę)
Budowa w milanówku.Z góry wielkie dzięki

----------


## klememi

POLECAM ELEKTRYKA do przylaczy budowlanych i elektryki w budynkach. tel. 696899413. Szybko, sprawnie, bez klopotow. Kontaktowalam sie z nim glownie telefonicznie, fizycznie spotkalismy sie 2 razy, na poczatku i na koncu pracy.

----------


## Lunetka

...

----------


## Gymkhana

Witam,

Poszukuję solidnego glazurnika do domku w okolicach Warszawy. Powierzchnia glazury/terakoty ok 250m2.

Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że większość glazurników wyjechała z tego kraju. W moim przypadku już dwa razy Panowie, umówieni i "zaklepani", na tydzień przed wejściem dzwonili i powiadamiali mnie, że wyjeżdżają za granicę. Można się załamać....

Z góry dzięki za namiary.
Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

PS. Jakie są obecnie stawki dla glazurnika w okolicach Warszawy?

----------


## kwrobel

Poszukuje fachowcow sprzedajacych i montujacych nastepujace elementy:

1. Drzwi przesuwne, w kasecie, chowane w scianie - dwa skrzydla po 60-65 cm rozsuwane na boki. Do zbudowania tez wokol kasety sciana z plyt kartonowo-gipsowych
- Dodatkowe pytanie: jakie drzwi polecacie do tego elementu? Na razie wybralem Pol-Skone i specjalistow z firmy Windoor do montazu. Moge jeszcze zmienic zdanie, mam tydzien na podjecie decyzji.

2. Schody drewniane + balustrada drewniana - 30 stopni, szerokosc 1m, 30 lub 60 tralek. Dom ma 3 kondygnacje.

3. Kominek z plaszczem wodnym

4. Wylozenie sufitu na poddaszu plytami kartonowo-gipsowymi (dach jest juz ocieplony).

Z gory dziekuje za informacje, porady.

----------


## Swan

Witam, 

może ktoś z Forumowiczów może polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy - właśnie jesteśmy na etapie rozstawania się z dotychczasowym, a tu budowa w toku! Pomocy!

Swan

----------


## tosinek

> Witam, 
> 
> może ktoś z Forumowiczów może polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy - właśnie jesteśmy na etapie rozstawania się z dotychczasowym, a tu budowa w toku! Pomocy!
> 
> Swan


Zbigniew Dąbrówka

----------


## Ewa76

Ja mam niesamowitego kierownika. Jest bardzo, baaardzo dokładny, na budowie bywa nawet kilka razy dziennie, niczego nie odpuści. Jego mankament jest taki, że nie da sie z nim dyskutować - on wie wszystko najlepiej. I podobno buduje nam bunkier a nie dom. Ale jesteśmy zadowoleni. Nie mam czasu na pilnowanie budowy a on tam ciągle siedzi. Wolę już bunkier niż chatę, w której będę się stresowała że coś się rozwali... Kierownik działa w okolicach Józefowa koło Warszawy. Jak chcesz namiary to podeślę na priva

----------


## Lunetka

Ewa76, a co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "bunkier"?
Bo mi się trochę kojarzy z takim pomieszczonkiem bez okienek  :wink:

----------


## piwopijca

> Ja mam niesamowitego kierownika. Jest bardzo, baaardzo dokładny, na budowie bywa nawet kilka razy dziennie, niczego nie odpuści. Jego mankament jest taki, że nie da sie z nim dyskutować - on wie wszystko najlepiej. I podobno buduje nam bunkier a nie dom. Ale jesteśmy zadowoleni. Nie mam czasu na pilnowanie budowy a on tam ciągle siedzi. Wolę już bunkier niż chatę, w której będę się stresowała że coś się rozwali... Kierownik działa w okolicach Józefowa koło Warszawy. Jak chcesz namiary to podeślę na priva


Mozesz podeslac na priva i podac cene jaka sobie liczy?
Da sie np. podniesc kolankowa bez pyskowania?

Pzdr.

----------


## artfilka

Cieszę się, że Was znalazłam i jest mi trochę raźniej... :smile: 

Mam dom do remontu.
Potrzebuję solidnego dekarza. 
Na  dachu papa do wymiany. :sad:  i rynny..
jeśli ktoś z Was ma namiar na solidnego fachowca to bardzo proszę.

Trzeba też założyć izolację wokół domu ale nie wiem kto się tym zajmuje i kto to zrobi.  :sad: 

a i bramę garażową trzeba zmienić na uchylną ...tylko taką bez pilota.

  zielona jestem..  :Confused:  

Wymieniano mi okna... i bardzo się zmęczyłam patrząc na  robotę ekipy oni też bo nie przyjęłam roboty i muszą poprawiać. 
 uważam że szkoda energii na bylejakość marnować.

Proszę Was o pomoc.

----------


## artfilka

ech jeszcze bramę garażową by trzeba zmienić na taką bez pilota...  :Confused:  
uchylną.
zielona jestem  :Confused:  na rynku budowlanym o takim zakresie, żadnego pojęcia nie mam a kupić coś co jest chłamem nie mam ochoty.

----------


## Ewa76

> Napisał Ewa76
> 
> Ja mam niesamowitego kierownika. Jest bardzo, baaardzo dokładny, na budowie bywa nawet kilka razy dziennie, niczego nie odpuści. Jego mankament jest taki, że nie da sie z nim dyskutować - on wie wszystko najlepiej. I podobno buduje nam bunkier a nie dom. Ale jesteśmy zadowoleni. Nie mam czasu na pilnowanie budowy a on tam ciągle siedzi. Wolę już bunkier niż chatę, w której będę się stresowała że coś się rozwali... Kierownik działa w okolicach Józefowa koło Warszawy. Jak chcesz namiary to podeślę na priva
> 
> 
> Mozesz podeslac na priva i podac cene jaka sobie liczy?
> Da sie np. podniesc kolankowa bez pyskowania?
> 
> Pzdr.



Wysłałam kontakt na priva. Kolankową scianę trochę podnieślismy - sam zresztą to sugerował, bo była wyjątkowo niska. Z drobnymi zmianami nie ma broblemu. Ale generalnie to człowiek starszej daty i raczej formalista.

----------


## Lunetka

Ewa76, a co masz na myśli pisząc wyjątkowo niska?
Nasza ma 90 cm i też planujemy podniesc, tylko nie wiem ile sie uda...

----------


## Ewa76

My mamy po podniesieniu! 50 cm. Nie chcieliśmy podnieść za dużo, bo bryla mogłaby stracić na uroku   :smile:  
I tak chyba zrobimy dodatkowe ścianki gipsowe na wysokosci 1,40.

----------


## Depi

Mam do wszystkich serdeczną i uprzejmą prośbę:

Przestańcie pisać "proszę o namiar na priva"!!!!

Jeśli chcecie od kogoś otrzymac prywatną wiadomość, to *napiszcie do niego PW!* Po to jest ten przycisk!

W ten sposób straszliwie zaśmieca się wątek - wartościwe informacje trzeba odsączać od dziesiątek "plose na pliw.. plose na pliw... plose na pliw..."

Podobnie mam wątpliwości, czy to jest akurat najlepsze miejsce, żeby pisać, że sie kogoś, czegoś szuka. To jest wątek do POLECANIA ekip! 

Sorry za gderanie, ale jak trzeba się przekopać przez 10 stron śmiecia, żeby znaleźć jedną informacje, to już się staje irytujące.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lczar

Sprawdzili sie u mnie w Józefinie koło Halinowa. Solidni, uczciwi, dokładni. Z tego co wiem mają jeszcze wolne terminy. Polecam tel 662053430.

Łukasz

----------


## Lunetka

> Sprawdzili sie u mnie w Józefinie koło Halinowa. Solidni, uczciwi, dokładni. Z tego co wiem mają jeszcze wolne terminy. Polecam tel 662053430.
> 
> Łukasz


A co robią?

----------


## kakaowy

> Wysłany: Nie, 15 Lipiec 2007 19:57    Temat postu: Ekipa do ocieplenia dachu i karton gipsu

----------


## mada111

[quote="Halszka"]


> abb napisał:
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> Proszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę.


ja też bardzo proszę,
pozdrawiam

----------


## Lunetka

kakaowy,  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  normalnie nie zwróciłam uwagi   :big grin:  dzięki

----------


## mikopiko

a ja szukam glazurnika...sprawdzonego.... i ekipy do ocieplania poddasza i do płyt g-k....i do kominka.....a i ekipy do układania parkietu  :Roll:

----------


## fiksacja

mikopiko
a na kiedy potrzebujesz ??
mogę polecić mojego ale z tego co wiem to teraz ma mnóstwo pracy i trzeba na niego chwilkę poczekać...

----------


## mikopiko

> mikopiko
> a na kiedy potrzebujesz ??
> mogę polecić mojego ale z tego co wiem to teraz ma mnóstwo pracy i trzeba na niego chwilkę poczekać...


wrzesień, koniec wrzesnia

----------


## Edek24

[quote="mada111"]


> Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> abb napisał:
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> Proszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja również poproszę

----------


## Edek24

> Sprawdzili sie u mnie w Józefinie koło Halinowa. Solidni, uczciwi, dokładni. Z tego co wiem mają jeszcze wolne terminy. Polecam tel 662053430.
> 
> Łukasz


A co robią, bo szukam brygady do stanu surowego?

----------


## Edek24

> Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> AmberWind napisał:
> 
> Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:
> 
> - do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie
> 
> - ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.
> ...


Poproszę o tych do stanu surowego. Dzięki

----------


## mada111

ja też bardzo poprosze do stanu surowego,   :Lol:  
dzięki

----------


## RenataS

> Witam, 
> 
> może ktoś z Forumowiczów może polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy - właśnie jesteśmy na etapie rozstawania się z dotychczasowym, a tu budowa w toku! Pomocy!
> 
> Swan


polecam Janusza Szpadzika 604719458

----------


## klememi

NIE POLECAM  firmy AKAMI z Bartyckiej - sprzedaja projekty i przy okazji robia adaptacje. U mnie 2 razy zrobili kompletnie zle projekt zagospodarowania dzialki. Za pierwszym razem bledow bylo kilka (m.in. narysowali smietnik na drodze gminnej! zamiast  na dzialce, bledy w legendzie - podjazd byl szambem itp), za drugim razem byly bledy w opisie. 

W dodatku niegdy nie uslyszalam od nich slowa przepraszam lub jakiejkolwiek skruchy. Wiadomo, bledy sie zdarzaja, ale trzeba sie do nich umiec przyznac. 

POlecam za to studniarza Maciej Nobisa, juz kilka razy chwalono na roznych stronach i elektryka 500 27 52 35. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Lunetka

> POlecam za to studniarza Maciej Nobisa, juz kilka razy chwalono na roznych stronach i elektryka 500 27 52 35.


Czy p.Maciej jest i studniarzem i elektrykiem?   :ohmy:  
Jeśli to różne osoby, to proszę o tel. do p.Macieja i imię elektryka.
No i krótką opinię co robili i dlaczego polecasz   :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## klememi

To 2 rozne osoby. Studniarz Maciej Nobis tel. 501732315, 227131405. Wiercil 2 razy, za pierwszym razem wody nie znalazl, kase wzial tylko raz, co nie jest regula. Nie byl drogi, dzialal sprawnie i bezproblemowo. Kupil hydrofor, zamontowal. Ostatnio mialam do niego pytanie dot. srednicy weza i kilku zlaczek, poinformowal mnie fachowo mimo, ze teoretycznie jego praca skonczyla sie na znalezieniu wody. 

Imienia elektryka niestety nie pamietam, az wstyd sie przyznac   :oops:  
Rekomendacje j/w.

----------


## Lunetka

Bardzo dziekuję.

----------


## agatja

[quote="mada111"]


> Napisał Jaskółka
> 
> abb napisał:
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> Proszę o namiary na Twoją ekipę.
> 
> 
> ...


Poprosze o namiar na ekipe z Hornowka, ta co u Ciebie budowala

----------


## andy_doskonaly

Planuję dach z blachy RUKKI czy jakoś tak - na rąbek. Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś pozytywne i negatywne doświadczenia ?


Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## tosinek

> Planuję dach z blachy RUKKI czy jakoś tak - na rąbek. Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś pozytywne i negatywne doświadczenia ?
> 
> 
> Będę wdzięczny.


Ja też chcę bo wygląda moim zdaniem prześlicznie

----------


## aigel

> Polece dobrego dekarza.


poproszę o jakiś kontakt do dobrego dekarza

aigel

----------


## rrmi

Podaj skad jestes , to moze i ja bede mogla polecic mojego dekarza

----------


## Andrzej xxx

Czesc

Szukam solidnego  hydraulika, elektryka i tynkarzy, z gory dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## aigel

> Podaj skad jestes , to moze i ja bede mogla polecic mojego dekarza


no w temacie jest okolice Warszawy ... chyba wystarczy ?? 
Budowa w gmienie Wiązowna - Izabela.

Poprosze o namiar na sprawdzonych  solidnych dekarzy 

aigel

----------


## MAREK SZ.

Jeżeli ktoś szuka w 100% profesjonalnego wykonawcy (główna specjalność to budowa stanów surowych) to z ręką na sercu mogę polecić człowieka, który budował 2 lata temu mój dom:
Andrzej Tomasiak tel. 660 209 242   :Lol:  
Jest to człowiek rzetelny, uczciwy - po prostu wykonawca doskonały.
Zainteresowanym mogę przesłać zdjęcia mojego domu.

----------


## rrmi

> Jeżeli ktoś szuka w 100% profesjonalnego wykonawcy (główna specjalność to budowa stanów surowych) to z ręką na sercu mogę polecić człowieka, który budował 2 lata temu mój dom:
> Andrzej Tomasiak tel. 660 209 242   
> Jest to człowiek rzetelny, uczciwy - po prostu wykonawca doskonały.
> Zainteresowanym mogę przesłać zdjęcia mojego domu.


swietna reklama wlasnej firmy  :big grin:  
Moze niech klienci cie poleca

----------


## Lunetka

> Jeżeli ktoś szuka w 100% profesjonalnego wykonawcy (główna specjalność to budowa stanów surowych) to z ręką na sercu mogę polecić człowieka, który budował 2 lata temu mój dom:
> Andrzej Tomasiak tel. 660 209 242   
> Jest to człowiek rzetelny, uczciwy - po prostu wykonawca doskonały.
> Zainteresowanym mogę przesłać zdjęcia mojego domu.


hmmm.. Masz na koncie 3 posty i 3 o tej samej treści reklamujące Pana Tomasiaka   :Confused: 
Mało wiarygodne....

----------


## Edek24

Witam! 
Pilnie poszukuję ekipy na dokończenie stanu surowego otwartego po leniwej i niesolidnej brygadzie. Jeżeli możecie pomóc to pomóżcie, ale tylko godnych polecenia. Nie chcę już więcej współpracować z oszustami. 
Wiadomość na priva poproszę. 
Dzięki

----------


## Charlie

> Czesc
> 
> Szukam solidnego  hydraulika, elektryka i tynkarzy, z gory dziekuje za pomoc.


Tynakrze - 0501 189 739 Pan Tomasz Mróz szef ekipy. Chłopaki z Kieleckiego mieszkają w Piasecznie.

----------


## mikopiko

Mogę polecić z całą pewnością moich tynkarzy  :big grin:  
 - tynki cem-wapienne , ekipa super  :big grin:  , szybka , sprawna, konkretna, solidna, tynki równiutkie z ładnie wyprowadzonymi kątami 
jeśli chcecie to podam na priva.

----------


## aigel

> Mogę polecić z całą pewnością moich tynkarzy  
>  - tynki cem-wapienne , ekipa super  , szybka , sprawna, konkretna, solidna, tynki równiutkie z ładnie wyprowadzonymi kątami 
> jeśli chcecie to podam na priva.


poprosze

aigel

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> Mogę polecić z całą pewnością moich tynkarzy  
>  - tynki cem-wapienne , ekipa super  , szybka , sprawna, konkretna, solidna, tynki równiutkie z ładnie wyprowadzonymi kątami 
> jeśli chcecie to podam na priva.
> 
> 
> poprosze
> 
> aigel


  :oops:   przepraszam   :oops:  

z dobrego serca pospieszyłam się ... ale właśnie dowiedziałam się, że wyjeżdżają  :oops:  
przepraszam  :oops:

----------


## mika31

Czy ktoś ma namiary na elektryka wolnego w połowie sierpnia?
Nasz się zwinął  :sad:   .
Gmina Halinów pod W-wą.

----------


## klememi

Sprobuj zadzwonic do p. Przemka tel. 696 899 413. Naprawde bezproblemowy fachowiec.

----------


## Lunetka

Czy ktoś z Was robił u siebie *DRENAŻ*?

----------


## wieslaw=pyza

Mogę polecić ekipę z Bieszczad kończąca u mnie tynki gipowe maszynowo,zapweniają swój materiał ===dom o pow.250m2,czyli 900m tynku robią w tydzień.

----------


## tosinek

Szanowni Forumowicze, 
koszmar mnie dopadł, dachówki ceramicznej brak. Możecie pomóc gdzie mogę kupić dachówkę i nie czekać na nią sto dni, i żeby mi jeszcze ktoś ją ułożył????????
 
I co ja biedna mam zrobić????????? Byle by grafitowa była

----------


## ewa_y

Czy mozecie polecic dobrego dekarza. Mam do remontu dach, czesciowo do pokrycia dachowka (po wczesniejszym zerwaniu blachy), w niektorych miejscach papa. Do wymiany tez rynny.
A moze calosciowo ktos sie podejmie: odswiezenie elewacji, dodatkowo elementy drewniane i jeszcze wymiana ogrodzenia.

Bardzo prosze o jakies namiary.

----------


## KIDU

Czesc, szukam sprawdzonej, solidnej i rozsadnej cenowo ekipy do wybudowania stanu surowego w Lesznie k. Warszawy. Planuje rozpoczecie we wrzesniu. Dzieki za info na PW

Krzysiek

----------


## pobik

Witam
Ma może ktoś namiary na jakiś fachowców od tynków zewnętrznych ??

z góry dziekuję

----------


## jolek68

> Jeżeli ktoś szuka w 100% profesjonalnego wykonawcy (główna specjalność to budowa stanów surowych) to z ręką na sercu mogę polecić człowieka, który budował 2 lata temu mój dom:
> Andrzej Tomasiak tel. 660 209 242   
> Jest to człowiek rzetelny, uczciwy - po prostu wykonawca doskonały.
> Zainteresowanym mogę przesłać zdjęcia mojego domu.


Poproszę!!! I pytanko czy mieliby czas od września???

----------


## copperfield

[quote="mada111"][quote="Halszka"][quote="Jaskółka"]abb napisał:

Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.

Ja poproszę też o namiar.  :Wink2:

----------


## Lunetka

> Poproszę!!! I pytanko czy mieliby czas od września???


Terminy dopiero na przyszly rok. Zadzwon i zapytaj osobiscie tak prosciej   :smile:  .

----------


## Depi

> Zadzwon i zapytaj osobiscie tak prosciej   .


I nie zaśmieca forum...

----------


## parr

Zdecydowanie polecam forumowego sprzedawcę pokryć dachowych *Michała Dąbrowicza*.Miła i profesjonalna obsługa,bardzo dobre rabaty,zero problemu z wymianą kilku sztuk uszkodzonej w trakcie transportu dachówki jak i ze zwrotem niewykorzystanych dachówek.

----------


## quensi

> Mogę polecić z całą pewnością moich tynkarzy  
>  - tynki cem-wapienne , ekipa super  , szybka , sprawna, konkretna, solidna, tynki równiutkie z ładnie wyprowadzonymi kątami 
> jeśli chcecie to podam na priva.


Bardzo proszę o namiary

----------


## ewoja

czy ktoś współpracował z ekipą dekarską Pana Janusza Krępy, chętnie posłucham wszystkich uwag

----------


## Staszekmoje

Pytaliście mnie o wykonawców, więc jak dotychczas polecam (tylko tych tak z ręką na sercu, innych nie polecam):
Elektryk: 0601 980 610
Tynki gipsowe: 0509 202 544
Wylewki: 0604 064 734

Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## kubaimycha

Elektryk...jestem pod wrażeniem...
Wczoraj elektryk skończył instalacje ... 200 punktów elektrycznych i 33 punkty inne (TV, telefon, sieć internetowa )
Sugerował, nie narzucał ...Robił od rana do nocy, czasem z sobotą i niedzielą włącznie...Czysto, logicznie...A na koniec pełna dokumentacja, co, gdzie...
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić, ok. W-wy, Grodzisk Maz.

----------


## ganek65

Witam,
pilnie poszukuję glazurnika - mam do wyłożenia 2 łazienki, kuchnię korytarz i salon (łączenie z drewnem) w sumie ok 80-90m2 gresu i 2 łazienki.
Proszę o sprawdzone namiary (oczywiście za rozsądne pieniądze  :smile:  )
Budowa - Ursus

----------


## gosia100

Witam

Poszukuje wykonawcy do I*ZOLACJI TARASU* nad garazem. 
Bede wdzieczna za kazdy kontakt. Warszawa Piaseczno.

----------


## markiz

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Czy byłby ktoś łaskaw podesłać mi namiary na priv?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## renatata

[quote="Edek24"][quote="Malinka_76"]


> AmberWind napisał:
> 
> Jako ze wlasnie przystepujemy do prac wykonczeniowych budynku, moge polecic nastepujace ekipy:
> 
> - do stanu surowego (wolny termin maja chyba dopiero od sierpnia, ale najlepiej o to zapytac bezposrednio), przy okazji postawili nam tez solidne ogrodzenie
> 
> - ekipa od podbitki i tynkowania elewacji.
> 
> Obie sa ok, terminowe i dokladne.
> ...


poproszę o namiary
pozdrawiam

----------


## renatata

> Polecam goscia od wykonczeniowki (glazura, karton gipsy, ocieplenie, rowniez zewnetrzne, tynki zewnetrzne, podbitka), ktory wykonywal u nas sporo prac (szczegoly w dzienniku). Namiary na priv.


czy możesz przesłać
dzięki

----------


## renatata

> Napisał citizen girl
> 
> Ekipę *hygraulików*,
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> To ja bardzo proszę o namiary na hydraulików i na meblarzy. Oraz chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pawel_sob

Witam,
moja ekipa po zrobieniu fundamentów zniknęła i się nie odzywa. Ponieważ zrobili mi to drugi raz to tez poproszę o namiary na murarzy. Az sie odechciewa budowy. Ciekawe co nas czeka później.

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł.

----------


## krriiss

Czy ktoś z Was może coś powiedzieć nt. firmy "fabryka wnętrz i wykończeń" Pana Jacka SOBCZAKA?
Będę wdzięczny z rzetelne, sprawdzone informacje na ten temat.

----------


## Senser

Polecam wszystkim forumowiczom w-wy i okolic książke adresową naszej grupy Grodzisko-Nadarzyńskiej...
Książka ma już jako taki dorobek...są tam tylko sprawdzeni ludzie/ekipy...
Problem jest jeden...trzeba należeć do naszje grupy (postawić co najmiej jednego posta), zarejestrować się z nickiem forumowym....

----------


## Betsi2006

Czy moglibyście polecić kogoś do wymurowania ogrodzenia
( podmurówka, siatka, sztachety drewniane, brama wjazdowa, 2 furtki, 6-8 murowanych słupków - reszta metalowe).
Za późno się wzięłam za szukanie i taki którego znałam, już nic nie chce wziąć w tym roku   :cry:

----------


## Ewa76

Ja polecam dwie ekipy: murarzy - super fachowcy. Zbudowali nam dom w stanie surowym bez ŻADNEJ sytuacji nerwowej   :big grin:  Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie i szybko. Kontakt dla zainteresowanych wyślę na priva

A druga ekipa to dekarze. Dach i obsługa klienta na najwyższym poziomie: http://www.dachkowalscy.pl/

----------


## andy_n

> Ja polecam dwie ekipy: murarzy - super fachowcy. Zbudowali nam dom w stanie surowym bez ŻADNEJ sytuacji nerwowej   Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie i szybko. Kontakt dla zainteresowanych wyślę na priva


Poproszę o kontakt do murarzy   :big grin:

----------


## lambda

Poproszę o namiary na murarzy....moich właśnie wyrzucam  :Roll:   szkoda słów...  :cry:

----------


## ewajanecka

Okolice Konstancina
Potrzebny fachowiec do postawienia ogrodzenia.

----------


## krriiss

[quote="copperfield"][quote="mada111"][quote="Halszka"][quote="Jaskółka"]abb napisał:

Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.

proszę o kontakt do murarzy.

----------


## Betsi2006

> Okolice Konstancina
> Potrzebny fachowiec do postawienia ogrodzenia.


*Ewajanecka*

Mam namiary na jednego człowieka od ogrodzeń właśnie z Konstancina.
Na razie rozmawiałam telefonicznie i mamy się spotkać żeby omówić temat.
Wiem, że robi głównie ogrodzenia kute, ale jak przekonam go do mojej wizji
 ( raczej drewno) i cena nie powali mnie na kolana, to być może będzie mi to ogrodzenie stawiał. Człowiek nie jest sprawdzony. Jeśli nie skorzystam z jego usług, to dam Ci namiar, albo zrobi u Ciebie w nastepnej kolejności ( połowa października - nie wiem czy dla Ciebie nie za późno).

----------


## BasiaK113

Witam wszystkich  :wink: 
mam prosbe  :smile: 
Poszukuje ekipy do dokończenie przeróbki domku (blizniak) 

Gro prac wyburzeniowych jest juz zrobiona,chodzi o przyspieszenie prac obecnej ekipki.(zbliza sie zima :wink: ) 

kontakt najlepiej mail baskow(małpka)wp.pl, 

Jeśli mozecie kogoś polecić bede dozgonnie wdzieczna  :wink: )

----------


## markiz

> Witam wszystkich 
> mam prosbe 
> Poszukuje ekipy do dokończenie przeróbki domku (blizniak) 
> 
> Gro prac wyburzeniowych jest juz zrobiona,chodzi o przyspieszenie prac obecnej ekipki.(zbliza sie zima) 
> 
> kontakt najlepiej mail baskow(małpka)wp.pl, 
> 
> Jeśli mozecie kogoś polecić bede dozgonnie wdzieczna )


Znormalizuj sobie avatara bo rozbijasz stronę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Staszekmoje

Kochani forumowicze!
Obecnie poszukuję dobrego glazurnika. Czy ktoś byłby skłonny polecić swojego majstra?
Jest teraz ogromny problem z dobrym i przystępnym cenowo glazurnikiem. Poszukuję takiego 30/40 zł za m2. 
Z góry dziekuję za pomoc. \\

----------


## BasiaK113

sorry za avatar mam nadzieje ze ten lepszy ;D
pozdrawiam

----------


## Betsi2006

> Napisał Andrzej xxx
> 
> Czesc
> 
> Szukam solidnego  hydraulika, elektryka i tynkarzy, z gory dziekuje za pomoc.
> 
> 
> Tynakrze - 0501 189 739 Pan Tomasz Mróz szef ekipy. Chłopaki z Kieleckiego mieszkają w Piasecznie.


*Charlie*

Czy ci tynkarze, których polecasz robią tynki zewnętrzne?

----------


## ewajanecka

> *Ewajanecka*
> 
> Mam namiary na jednego człowieka od ogrodzeń właśnie z Konstancina.
> Na razie rozmawiałam telefonicznie i mamy się spotkać żeby omówić temat.
> Wiem, że robi głównie ogrodzenia kute, ale jak przekonam go do mojej wizji
>  ( raczej drewno) i cena nie powali mnie na kolana, to być może będzie mi to ogrodzenie stawiał. Człowiek nie jest sprawdzony. Jeśli nie skorzystam z jego usług, to dam Ci namiar, albo zrobi u Ciebie w nastepnej kolejności ( połowa października - nie wiem czy dla Ciebie nie za późno).


Dziękuję i czekam na namiar , w nadziei , że okaże się dobry. I sama szukam .

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

A ja mam problem ze znalezieniem ekipy do ocieplenia budynku ale wełną. Wszyscy tylko styropian. Jeżeli ktoś może mi polecić sprawdzonych ludzi i za rozsądną cenę będę wdzięczna.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Arol_62

Witam!

Prosze o namiary na dobra ekipe murarzy.Chcialbym w pazdzierniku wylac fundament, a reszta na wiosne!

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam!

----------


## pawel i renia

*JEŚLI SZUKACIE TYNKARZY TO MOŻEMY POLECIĆ SWOICH .........ALE DOPIERO ZA*  TYDZIEŃ   :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol: 
 nas skasowali za tynki CEM/WAP zacierane piaskiem 17pln/m2

----------


## Renka Grabow

Polecam fachowca do całościowej wykończeniówki - regipsy, glazura, terakota, hydraulika, malowanie, etc.
tel: 515 127 606
Moja budowa ma duże opóźnienie, więc u mnie będzie pracował za conajmniej dwa miesiące. Facet jest solidny i dokładny. Ma wolne terminy, bo właśnie wrócił z Francji... Czyżby zaczynała sie fala powrotów naszych fachowców???  :Wink2:

----------


## OK

> Polecam fachowca do całościowej wykończeniówki - regipsy, glazura, terakota, hydraulika, malowanie, etc.
> tel: 515 127 606
> Moja budowa ma duże opóźnienie, więc u mnie będzie pracował za conajmniej dwa miesiące. Facet jest solidny i dokładny. Ma wolne terminy, bo właśnie wrócił z Francji... Czyżby zaczynała sie fala powrotów naszych fachowców???


Renka, a ten fachowiec, to sprawdzony, polecony? Robił już u Ciebie, czy u kogoś znajomego? 
Bo ja potrzebuję właśnie takiego na już   :big grin:  U mnie robota stoi i czeka, nieduże mieszkanie w centrum, za dwa miesiące byłby akurat wolniutki   :Wink2:

----------


## kris19

*JEZELI KTOŚ MYŚLI O ŁADNYM I TANIM DACHU TO POLECAM PANA MICHAŁA 500 116 292   
MIŁA I BEZPROBLEMOWA WSPOŁPRACA    

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...achlux#1913489

I JEZELI DO TEGO UDA SIĘ UMÓWIĆ NA UŁOŻENIE DACHÓWKI Z PANEM JANUSZEM "DIABLO" TO EFEKT KOŃCOWY --- SUPER---*
*POLECAM  * 

DACH 350 M2 W 7 DNI



  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## henryko

Szukam tynkarzy do tynków cementowo-wapiennych Warszawa tel.600-814 276

----------


## Renka Grabow

> Napisał Renka Grabow
> 
> Polecam fachowca do całościowej wykończeniówki - regipsy, glazura, terakota, hydraulika, malowanie, etc.
> tel: 515 127 606
> Moja budowa ma duże opóźnienie, więc u mnie będzie pracował za conajmniej dwa miesiące. Facet jest solidny i dokładny. Ma wolne terminy, bo właśnie wrócił z Francji... Czyżby zaczynała sie fala powrotów naszych fachowców??? 
> 
> 
> Renka, a ten fachowiec, to sprawdzony, polecony? Robił już u Ciebie, czy u kogoś znajomego? 
> Bo ja potrzebuję właśnie takiego na już   U mnie robota stoi i czeka, nieduże mieszkanie w centrum, za dwa miesiące byłby akurat wolniutki


Tak polecony, porządny fachowiec.
Niestety już sobie znalazł prace, a raczej praca jego... duże przedsięwizięcie remont dużego domu, wiec jest zajęty do zimy   :cry:  ...
Naprawde nie wiem co sie dzieje w tym kraju!!!! Moja budowa stoi do połowy września, bo czekam na fachowców od dachu, z następnymi pracami pewnie też będa szchody...

----------


## OK

Szkoda   :Confused:  Ja też nie mogę znaleźć kogoś przyzwoitego, same patałachy się kręcą   :Evil:  
Ale dzięki za info
Pozdrawiam

----------


## agnieszka1980

Witam wszystkich serdecznie,
poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców do stanu surowego.
Budowa okolice Nadarzyna. 
Z góry Wszystkim dziękuję.
Może uda się zaczać w tym roku?  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## agusia_ml

Witam,
Ja też bardzo potrzebuję solidnych murarzy. Okolice Łomianek, Nowego Dworu Maz.
Z góry dziękuję za podzielenie się namiarami!

----------


## kofal

> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.


czy moge prosic o namiary
z gory dziekuje i pzdr

----------


## mada111

witam,
tez bardzo poprosze o namiary na ekipe, ktora budowala w Hornowku,
z gory dzieki,
mada

----------


## Rudolfo

> Ja właśnie skończyłam tynkowanie (tynk tradycyjny: cementowo wapienny + gładź) i ocieplenie poddasza (KG + oświetlenie sufitowe) i mogę polecić ekipę -->  517334576.


*UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!!*
Przestrzegam przed naciągaczem !!!
Zadzwoniłem, podpisałem umowę, powiedziałem że dam zaliczkę jeśli wejdą na budowę, weszli (a dokładniej przyjechał jeden, osadział kilka narożników wziął zaliczkę i zwiał na 2 tygodnie. Wrócił z 2 chłopakami bez doświadczenia i tak mi spaprał tynki, że poprawki kosztowały mnie 240m2 x 15zł = 3600 zł + 3500zł za zepsuty materiał (piach, cement, narożniki, listwy) i zaliczkę.
Unikajcie Pana Marcina B. z Maciejowic !!!
Pozostałe numery telefonów, pod którymi się ukrywa: 513 931 046 i 798 561 677

----------


## maciejm

witam

Poszukuje ekipy do tynków gipsowych maszynowych gdzieś na 15 -20 września godnych polecenia.warszawa-białołęka

----------


## klememi

Witam, 
czy ktos slyszal o oknach firmy Fair Basse? Maja przedstawicielstwo na Rudzkiej, na Bielanach.
Maluja farbami firmy Sikkens, szyby Press-Glas, okucia obwiedniowe Maco. 
Jest to jedyna firma ktora podjela sie wykonania moich nietypowych okien w drewnie meranti. Cena porownywalna do innych firm raczej z gornej polki wiec nie jest to podejrzane. 
Bardzo prosze o szybka odpowiedz, po najpozniej w przyszlym tyg. musze zamawiac okna. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## izat

polecam glazurnika,jest super dokładny
z całym przekonaniem polecam!!
pan Darek tel 602 88 22 53
proszę się powołać na Izę
wolne terminy ma chyba od połowy września

----------


## AmberWind

Jako, ze jestesmy juz prawie na etapie przeprowadzki, moge polecic:

- ekipe od zabudowy KG, poddaszy, malowania, paneli i innych tego typu spraw

- ekipe glazurnikow

Obie ekipy bardzo dokladne, dobrze wykonujace swoje prace, myslace (co baaardzo wazne) i terminowe. Nie sa to moze ekipy tanie, ale gdy wazna jest jakosc i trzymanie sie terminow to na pewno warto ich polecic  :Smile: 

Namiary tylko na PW.

----------


## OK

To ja poproszę 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andy_n

I ja poproszę   :cool:

----------


## Lunetka

*Ludziska, używajcie opcji P.W. ! ! !*
Dzięki

----------


## Staszekmoje

ok

----------


## Staszekmoje

Kochani, pomóżcie. Potrzebuję na gwałt ekipy od docieplenia poddasza - wełna, stelaż + płyta GK.
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## Staszekmoje

Naprawdę nitk z Was nie robił ocieplenia poddasza? Pomóżcie z namiarami - tylko jedna osoba na razie mi pomogła. Przecież wielokrotnie wysyłałem różnym osobom namiary.

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Polecam pana Mariusza 507283536 
> Panowie robia we dwóch glazure terakote i gipsy. 
> Poleciła mi moja znajoma u mnie robili łazienke. Bardzo sprawnie i dokładnie.
> Jedyne co mi przeszkadzało to ze zawsze chcieli długo robic zaczynali o 8 konczyli 22. 
> Ale polecam



Czy ktoś może korzystał z usług tego Pana. Poleca go dwa razy ta sama osoba - zresztą taka która tylko dwa razy zabrała głos na forum  :smile: , więc trochę się boją. Pomóżcie.

----------


## izat

jeżeli jest to Mariusz Cegliński a chyba właśnie to on, to szczerze odradzam
sam siebie poleca
u mnie odwalił niezłą fuszerkę

----------


## Staszekmoje

Aaa, to dzięki za info. Właśnie Cegliński... i już się nawet z nim umówiłem na spotkanie. Zaraz odwołam  :smile:

----------


## izat

Staszek,
wysłałam Ci na priv namiar na gościa od poddasza

Cegliński moim zdaniem ma coś lekko z głową nie w porządku
zresztą to nie tylko moje zdanie

----------


## LuMa

Czy komuś kładł glazurę pan Ceremuga? Będę wdzięczna za opinie. 
A przy okazji szukam parkieciarza. Czy macie namiary na solidnego, który bierze mniej niż 60 PLN/m2 za robociznę?

----------


## piozare

wiatm,
Poszukuje ekipy budowlanej do wykonania domku 120 m2 w stanie surowym w okolicach Borzecina. Prosze bardzo o solidnych i sprawdzonych. Z góry dziekuje

----------


## Staszekmoje

Dzięki Wam wszystkim za namiary. Myślę, że z którymś z tych fachowców się dogadam.

----------


## klememi

Do forumowiczow urzadzajacych domy/mieszkania:

Czy mozecie sie podzielic informacja, ile wydaliscie na sama robocizne na prace wykonczeniowe w przeliczeniu np na metr kwadratowy? Albo ile trzeba wydac na m2 ulozenia gresu, ile za ulozenie paneli, malowanie a ile za zrobienie lazienki (montaz sanitariatow + plytki). 
Licze wlasnie dostapne srodki i wiem, jakie sprzety chcialabym miec w domu natomiast kompletnie nie mam pojecia o kosztach robocizny. 

Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Renka Grabow

Klememi, Super pomysł - dołączam sie do tej prośby...

----------


## Lunetka

> Czy mozecie sie podzielic informacja, ile wydaliscie na sama robocizne na prace wykonczeniowe w przeliczeniu np na metr kwadratowy? Albo ile trzeba wydac na m2 ulozenia gresu, ile za ulozenie paneli, malowanie a ile za zrobienie lazienki (montaz sanitariatow + plytki). (...)


Moze załozysz oddzielny wątek na ten temat i wkleisz tu linka?
W tym wątku raczej szukamy namiarów   :Lol:  
Czołem

----------


## akinaj

> Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
> Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
> Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
> Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
> Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
> Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.


Dzięki temu kontaktowi mam wykonane ładne dębowe schody w Lipkowie. Pan Darek Lasek zrobił u mnie schody dwubiegowe, 18 schodów z poręczami za co jeszcze raz dziękuję. Wykonawca rzetelny, terminowy i nie drogi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Staszekmoje

Witam 
Czy ktoś korzystał może z uslug solidnego fachowca od podbitki dachowej? Uprzejmie proszę o namiary. 
Pozdrawiam 
Staszek

----------


## ostry

No to moge polecic:

- ekipa gorali do stanu surowego - naprawde godni polecenia, namiary dostalem od jednej z forumowiczek, zbudowali mi dom, teraz buduja mojemu koledze  :smile: 

- ekipa od pokryc dachowych jw (takze znana na Forum - dzieki Izat  :smile:  )

- elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego

Ze szczegolami zapraszam na priva.

Pozdr!
OSTRY

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Witam,
> Do poddasza mogę polecić Pana Młynarskiego z ekipa, szybka i solidna ekipa, słuzą radą, u znajomego robili poddasze, u mnie wykonali łazienkę i remont dwóch pokoi.
> W dodatku ceny bardzo konkurencyjne.
> Tu podaję numer, mam nadzieję, że nikt się nie zawiedzie  511039089.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Niestety Pan Michał Młynarski nie jest godzien polecenia, bo nie przychodzi do pracy  :smile:  Umówiliśmy się, że będzie robił od środy 29 sierpnia. Przekazałem mu klucze i do dziś nie odbiera telefonów. Wymieniłem zamek w domku, na szczęście nic nie zginęło, nie dałem też zaliczki.

Forumowicze: UWAŻAJCIE NA TEGO PANA !!!

----------


## arkadiusz

Z ekip, które budowały mój dom (budowa w Łomiankach pod Warszawą) mogę polecić:
- ekipa od ocieplenia budynku i elewacji
- facet od płyt KG
- elektryk,
- dekarze.

Namiary na priva.

----------


## speek

Moge polecic ekipe elektrykow.Terminowi solidni,doskonali doradcy.
Pracuja ok.Piaseczna,Gora kalwaria,Konstancin.
Takich ludzi juz sie nie spotyka.

----------


## KozAnka

> Do forumowiczow urzadzajacych domy/mieszkania:
> 
> Czy mozecie sie podzielic informacja, ile wydaliscie na sama robocizne na prace wykonczeniowe w przeliczeniu np na metr kwadratowy? Albo ile trzeba wydac na m2 ulozenia gresu, ile za ulozenie paneli, malowanie a ile za zrobienie lazienki (montaz sanitariatow + plytki). 
> Licze wlasnie dostapne srodki i wiem, jakie sprzety chcialabym miec w domu natomiast kompletnie nie mam pojecia o kosztach robocizny. 
> 
> Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewforum.php?f=54

----------


## bilczur

> Z ekip, które budowały mój dom (budowa w Łomiankach pod Warszawą) mogę polecić:
> - ekipa od ocieplenia budynku i elewacji
> - facet od płyt KG
> - elektryk,
> - dekarze.
> 
> Namiary na priva.


Ponawiam prośbę o namiaryna ekipę od ociepleń i elektryka a także płyt KG

pozdrawiam

----------


## JESO

Witam,
Kupiłem dom w stanie surowym przykryty papą z niepełnym wykonaniem   :sad:  , do dokończenia i szukam łebskiej i niedrogiej ekipy, która pilnie skończy mi ten stan surowy i poprawi więźbę dachową, żeby pociągnąć dalsze prace.
Info najlepiej na priva

Z góry dzięki

JESO

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Mogę polecić elektryka, choć nie gwarantuję, że będzie _czasowy_. Wiadomość na PW
Napiszcie coś o kosztach robocizny i materiałów na ocieplenie elewacji. Mam propozycję i nie wiem czy jest ok. Chodzi o wełnę.

pozdrawiam

----------


## AmberWind

Moge polecic *parkieciarza*. Slowny, terminowy i znajacy sie na rzeczy  :Smile: 
Wiadomosc na PW.

----------


## bilczur

Pilnie poszukuję ekipy od ociepleń. Jezeli macie jakieś namiary to będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc

Z góry dziękuję
pozdrawiam

----------


## mariooo71

Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domu w stanie surowym na wiosnę 2008r w okolicy Halinowa.

----------


## lkowalczyk

witam,


mogą być cem-wap lub gipsowe;
muszą być idealnie polozone;


moze ktos ma niezbyt traumatyczne wspomnienia ze swojej budowy i moze polecic kogos???

----------


## bilczur

Jeszcze raz ekipa od ociepleń pilnie poszukiwana. Help Pomocy dajcie jakieś namiary

Pozdrawiam

----------


## emqwadrat

> Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domu w stanie surowym na wiosnę 2008r w okolicy Halinowa.





> Przyłączam się. Szukam ekipy która postawi nam dom w Raszynie- rok 2008.
> Najchętniej do stanu "developerskiego"

----------


## DAREK i ANIA

*witam wszystkich * 
pilnie proszę o namiary na ekipe s prawdzoną 
budowa chotomów/jabłonna fundamenty do końca roku reszte na wiosne 
z góry serdeczne dzięki

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Przypominam że jest to temat służący informowaniu o solidnych wykonawcach a nie o umieszczaniu postów o poszukiwaniu ich.

----------


## Staszekmoje

Grzegorzu
Lipa to co napisałeś, choć jak widzę jesteś stałym bywalcem forum  :Evil:  . Możesz sobie przypominać, że to miejsce służy do oferowania dobrych wykonawców. Realia są teraz takie, że wszyscy szukają dobrych wykonawców, a mało kto ich poleca, bo po prostu dobrych wykonawców jest bardzo mało. Nie dziw się, że wszyscy szukają - kto ma oferować, jak tych dobrych brakuje.
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Realia są takie że jak się czyta ten wątek to w dużej części są prośby a nie informacje. A jak ktoś nie ma co polecić to wątek umrze (choć mam nadzieje że nie)
A teraz ad rem

----------


## ELMA

Szukam ekipy do zrobienia ogrodzenia w Wawrze. Wylewana podmórówka i słupki, potem dechy w poziomie (dechy mogę mieć). Znacie może Kogoś?
Elma

----------


## no_kya

> Przypominam że jest to temat służący informowaniu o solidnych wykonawcach a nie o umieszczaniu postów o poszukiwaniu ich.


*KOMINKI

Moi Drodzy! czy ktoś pilnie, ale to bardzo może mnie poinformować o jakichś solidnych wykonawcach/producentach/dystrybutorach kominków?

Bardzo Was proszę o pomoc.

W moim projekcie przewidziane są dwa kominki: jeden z płaszczem wodnym (do ogrzania jakichś 250 m2) a drugi z DGP (do ogrzania jakichś 90 m2). Okazuje się że już na etapie budowy ścian nośnych musze przewidzieć miejsce na te kominki a prace postępują tak szybko że niedługo będą mi zalewać strop.

Kominek z płaszczem wodnym będzie docelowo funkcjonował w jednym układzie w podłogówką i kaloryferami zasilanym również alternatywnie kotłem kondensacyjnym (gaz).

z góry wielkie dzięki za podpowiedzi

no_kya*

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Realia są takie że jak się czyta ten wątek to w dużej części są prośby a nie informacje. A jak ktoś nie ma co polecić to wątek umrze (choć mam nadzieje że nie)
> A teraz ad rem



No, a jak sobie to wyobrażasz, jak tych wykonawców po prostu nie ma  :Lol:  
Mimo tych, według mnie nieuzasadnionych obaw, wątek żyje, bo ja sam uzyskalem pomoc w kilku sprawach. Nawet jeśli ktoś bezposrednio nie pisze, że ma kogoś do polecenia, to i tak wysyła na priva gdy ktoś czegoś potrzebuje (za co oczywiście ja sam bardzo dziękuję). Raz już lamentowałem, że ekipa mi ociekła   :big grin:  , ale kilku forumowiczow na priva podało namiary do swoich. Tak więc wszystko dziala, nie ma obaw  :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Tak wiem to jest walka z wiatrakami.
Popatrz poproszę na sam początek tego wątku i zobacz jak to wyglądało. Wiem - długo nie potrwało. Kończe te dygresje ostatecznie.

----------


## Aggi_2004

Hej 
Ja polecam  wszystkim ktorzy chca miec ladny dach a buduja w okolicy Milanowka firme MAR-BUD pana Boguszewskiego ( sprzedaja rowniez pokrycia dachowe ).
Zycze sobie i wszystkim budujacym takich jak oni wykonawcow.
Coz, nie wszyscy tacy byli, niestety, ale udalo nam sie jakos wybudowac i wykonczyc  ( prawie ) dom a poza MAR-BUD-em moge polecic jeszcze dobrego *stolarza* z Zabiej Woli i '*wykonczeniowca'* (ocieplanie poddasza, g-k,plytki itp. ) rodem z Lodzi ale dzialajacego rowniez w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kubaimycha

> Hej 
> Ja polecam  wszystkim ktorzy chca miec ladny dach a buduja w okolicy Milanowka firme MAR-BUD pana Boguszewskiego ( sprzedaja rowniez pokrycia dachowe ).
> Zycze sobie i wszystkim budujacym takich jak oni wykonawcow.
> Coz, nie wszyscy tacy byli, niestety, ale udalo nam sie jakos wybudowac i wykonczyc  ( prawie ) dom a poza MAR-BUD-em moge polecic jeszcze dobrego *stolarza* z Zabiej Woli i '*wykonczeniowca'* (ocieplanie poddasza, g-k,plytki itp. ) rodem z Lodzi ale dzialajacego rowniez w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Czy mogę prosić na priva namiary na stolarza ?
Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## chopinetka

Witam
*No_kya* puszcze na priv wiadomość w sprawie kominków. Nie wiem gdzie są Kąty Węgierskie ale daje ci namiar na sprawdzonych ludzi od kominków.

pozdrawiam

----------


## no_kya

> Witam
> *No_kya* puszcze na priv wiadomość w sprawie kominków. Nie wiem gdzie są Kąty Węgierskie ale daje ci namiar na sprawdzonych ludzi od kominków.
> 
> pozdrawiam


chopinetka, dziękuję bardzo; Kąty Węgierskie są koło Nieporętu (zalew Zegrzyński)
czy możesz mi podać nazwę tej firmy? chciałbym sie zapoznać z ich stroną internetową...
czy masz z nimi doświadczenia instalacyjne? masz ich kominek?

dzięki

no_kya

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

To trochę nie ten kierunek  :Confused:   nazwy firmy nie pamiętam gdzieś mam wizytówkę ale gdzie ? Muszę poszukać. Kupiłam u nich wkład kominkowy Spartherma Speedy V1 i mam częścowo rozprowadzenie do dgp, niestety całości w tym roku jeszcze nie zrobię ale jak do tej pory jestem z usług tej firmy zadowolona.

pozdrawiam

----------


## jarek70

Witam, Jestem nowy na forum Muratora   :big grin:  

Proszę o informacje jakie są koszty mb położenia podbitki sidingowej oraz mkw wykonania ocieplenia zewnętrznego budynku materiały są moje.
Interesuje mnie Warszawa i okolice. Chciałbym zacząć jeszcze we wrześniu

Ma 2 fachowców ceny różne o 20%....


Pozdrawiam, Jarek

----------


## tosinek

> Witam, Jestem nowy na forum Muratora   
> 
> Proszę o informacje jakie są koszty mb położenia podbitki sidingowej oraz mkw wykonania ocieplenia zewnętrznego budynku materiały są moje.
> Interesuje mnie Warszawa i okolice. Chciałbym zacząć jeszcze we wrześniu
> 
> Ma 2 fachowców ceny różne o 20%....
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Jarek


Moi powiedzieli, że 30 zł z metra

----------


## jarek70

Za podbitkę też 30pln ?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## tosinek

> Za podbitkę też 30pln ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Podbitkę to sama będę robić

----------


## sylvia1

> Napisał Asiek21
> 
> Ja właśnie skończyłam tynkowanie (tynk tradycyjny: cementowo wapienny + gładź) i ocieplenie poddasza (KG + oświetlenie sufitowe) i mogę polecić ekipę -->  517334576.
> 
> 
> *UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!! UWAGA !!!*
> Przestrzegam przed naciągaczem !!!
> Zadzwoniłem, podpisałem umowę, powiedziałem że dam zaliczkę jeśli wejdą na budowę, weszli (a dokładniej przyjechał jeden, osadział kilka narożników wziął zaliczkę i zwiał na 2 tygodnie. Wrócił z 2 chłopakami bez doświadczenia i tak mi spaprał tynki, że poprawki kosztowały mnie 240m2 x 15zł = 3600 zł + 3500zł za zepsuty materiał (piach, cement, narożniki, listwy) i zaliczkę.
> Unikajcie Pana Marcina B. z Maciejowic !!!
> Pozostałe numery telefonów, pod którymi się ukrywa: 513 931 046 i 798 561 677


 to ten sam pan co u mnie....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## WaldekZ

Witam.

Planuję rozpoczęcie budowy (Warszawa Wawer) na wiosnę 2008. Mam prośbę o namiary na sprawdzoną i godną polecenia ekipę (lub firmę), która byłaby w stanie w miarę samodzielnie (zaplecze itp.) pociągnąć budowę od fundamentów do stanu surowego + dach.
Namiary poproszę na priva   :Wink2:  , bo i tak, jak wcześniej zauważył jeden z forumowiczów, popyt zdecydowanie przekracza podaż.
Z góry dzięki.

----------


## kris19

*Gorąco polecam*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
*1.	Obsługa geodezyjna całej budowy*
Usługi Geodezyjne i Kartograficzne
Marcin Wierzchoń, Jakub Kwerko 
Wykonujemy: 
Mapy do celów projektowych 
Uzgodnienia ZUD 
Tyczenie i inwentaryzacje powykonawcze urządzeń podziemnych i budynków
*- Marcin Wierzchoń 607 156 380
- Pan Kuba Kwerko 601 812 084*

2.	Panowie posiadają bardzo dobry kontakt z firmą *STD Nasiłowski* 
Firma specjalizuje się w realizacji robót budowlanych w zakresie zewnętrznych sieci gazowych, wodociągowych, kanalizacyjnych, instalacji wewnętrznych sanitarnych i gazowych oraz robót brukarskich w pełnym zakresie.

3.	Projekty instalacji wykonuje dla firmy STD Nasiłowski *p. Maciej Chrestowski 602 720 088*

Skorzystanie z ww. usług geodezyjnych, projektowych i wykonawczych pozwoliło mi na znaczną oszczędność czasu i pieniędzy

Proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul. Bieszczadzkiej na Białołęce

Pozdrawiam

http://www.stdnasilowski.pl/index.html

----------


## RenataS

ja polecam naszych murarzy budują w okolicach Warszawy już kilka dobrych lat i z pan majster ma syna, który również jest murarzem i ma swoją ekipę, z tego co wiem, to syn ma chyba nawet wolny termin na jesieni, bo wcześniej umówiony inwestor się rozmyślił
jak widać nie tylko wykonawcy nawalają   :smile:

----------


## no_kya

*TURBOKOMINKI!*

czy ktoś z Was instalował u siebie turbokominek firmy *CTM* lub *Makroterm*?
czy komuś znana jest firma DPA Knauber i Pan Grzegorz Lubiński (instalator kominków makroterm)

czy macie zainstalowane jakieś inne kominki z płaszczem wodnym?

no_kya

----------


## komarek

Czy możecie polecić mi sprawdzonych tynkarzy (jak zwykle) do położenia tynków gipsowych z agregatu w okolicach Piaseczna.

----------


## Mooonnika

Uwaga!!! Serdecznie odradzam Pana Mariusza Ceglińskiego. Niedawno robil mi mieszkanie tragedia koszmar , facet nie zna sie na robocie, popsul wszystko co sie dało, chcial tylko zaliczki za cos czego nie robil. Facet jest nieodpowiedzialny, I naprawde nie potrafi NIC.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Uwaga!!! Serdecznie odradzam (...)


A ja serdecznie radze czytać tytuł wątku - SOLIDNI
Jest też wątek o czarnej liście wykonawców.

----------


## pawel i renia

http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?i...9218696qp7.png 
http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=002xl7.jpg 
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=002ql7.jpg 
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=47td2.jpg 
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?i...7007694vm6.png 
http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?i...0254134rc5.png 
http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=12fe3.png 
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15lt1.png 
http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18lt3.png 
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...ebnow21ii9.jpg 
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...bnow100li5.jpg 
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...bnow104ub0.jpg 
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?i...bnow195li3.jpg 
http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?i...bnow237sm6.jpg 



witamy 
jeśli szukacie firmy co by wam zrobiła KUCHNIE to możemy się podzielić dość ciekawym namiarem na takową firmę ....
oczywiście podczas kontaktu z właścicielami trzeba powołać się że namiar od Pawła z Kątów 

są w stanie zrobic każdy projekt tylko trzeba troche poczekać 
my zamówiliśmy na Listopad   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## glowac

ja poproszę o namiar na te kuchnie  :smile:

----------


## no_kya

*a ja poprosiłbym o namiary na wykonawców elewacji z cegły ręcznie formowanej (cegły i płytki) - 
- muszę skonsultować kilka spraw

nie muszą to więc być wykonawcy dostępni albo wykonawcy z Warszawy - ważne żeby byli to wykonawcy, którzy u Was robili elewację z tego materiału

z góry dziękuję

no_kya*

----------


## Grzego

Witam wszystkich.
Proszę o namiary na tynkarzy do wykończenia elewacji w okolicach Piaseczna. Z góry dziękuję za każde info.

----------


## jolek68

Proszę może komuś zwolni się ekipa do stanu surowego w październiku i da mi namiary!!!  :cry:  Jestem w totalnym dołku ci co mieli postawić nam stan surowy niestety nie mogą(terminy) a ja potrzebuję zbudować dom. Pytanko tylko z kim???  :ohmy:

----------


## kris19

*• polecam elektryka*, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie 
wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji 
*Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207* 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## levior

hej, 
szukam ludzi do wykonania ogrodzenia. 
de facto do oszalowania, zalania podmurowki i slupkow. row juz wykopany  
okolo 150 metrow. od zaraz. pod wawa, gm. nieporet.

jesli macie kogos, please o przekazanie kontaktu -> 602 230 559. 
lub o info 

pozdr, pawel

----------


## Wudu

Proszę o namiary na dobrego stolarza z fantazją. Zabudowa ściany telewizyjnej

----------


## Nuśka

Szukam firmy w okolicach Nadarzyna. Od zera do stanu - pod klucz.

----------


## bielki

POMOCY !!!
Potrzebuje złotej rączki do remontu mieszkania.
Cyklinowanie
Glazura i terakota
Gładzie
Montaż kabiny prysznicowej
Drzwi
Parapety
Szafy wnękowe

To wszystko w mieszkaniu 60m2 (3-pokoje), mam marzenie jeszcze przed świętami tam się wprowadzić.
POMOCY !!!

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> *• polecam elektryka*, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie 
> wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji 
> *Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207*


A to co na zdjęciu jest przed czy po robocie?

----------


## Staszekmoje

Pilnie poszukuję ekipy do wykonania elewacji. Znowu mnie wykiwali. Już wieźli rusztowania i okazało się, że dwóch z nich wyjeżdża do Francji   :Mad:   Chyba mam jakiegoś pecha do ekip. Niby te co mam się sprawdziły i to bardzo, ale jednak trzy ekipy w ostatniej chwili mnie wyr...
Czy wy też macie takie doświadczenia? Nie znam gorszego chamstwa niż właśnie takie. Gdzie jakakolwiek etyka w zawodzie  :Evil:  

Forumowicze pomożecie? Proszę o kontakty na speców od elewacji.
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## kris19

> Napisał kris19
> 
> *• polecam elektryka*, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie 
> wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji 
> *Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207* 
>    
> 
> 
> 
> A to co na zdjęciu jest przed czy po robocie?


W czasie trwania prac !!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Anya4

Poszukuję wolnej ekipy do ocieplenia budynku oraz do wykonania dachu z blachy na rąbek - PIASECZNO. (może ktoś z was ma taki dach i ma zdjęcia..)Wszystkich mogących pomóc proszę o namiary :smile: 

No to teraz w prawidłowym miejscu napisałam :smile:  Bo przez nieuwagę nowy wątek też stworzyłam :smile:  Ale może to pomoże :smile:

----------


## samigom

Witam,

poszukuję ekipy do wylewek na koniec października/listopad. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę   :big grin:

----------


## rrmi

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do wylewek na koniec października/listopad. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę


Prosze bardzo  :smile:  
696 458 334.
Mam naprawde bardzo ladne wylewki

----------


## LuMa

> *• polecam elektryka*, bardzo dobrze wykonał u mnie dość trudną instalację po bardzo przystępnej cenie 
> wykonuje też instalacje odkurzacza centralnego i klimatyzacji 
> *Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207*


Może jakość prac i ceny OK, ale potrafi olać klienta. Tak właśnie zrobił z nami. Zgodził się robić u nas. Po czym nie pojawił się na pierwszym spotkaniu, na którym mieliśmy obgadać szczegóły. Umówił się na drugi dzień (niedziela skoro świt) i też nie przyjechał. A w końcu telefonicznie powiadomił nas łaskawie, że rezygnuje. A mógł po prostu powiedzieć nam to wcześniej, jeśli prawdziwe było jego tłumaczenie, że ma do nas za daleko, w co wątpię. Ocenę tego pana pozostawiam Wam.

----------


## Nikita

Witam!
Pilnie poszukuję ekipy do nieduzego remontu:
1. naprawa gipsów (popękały)
2. malowanie
3. glazura/terakota
4. drobne prace elektryczne
5. drobne prace hydrauliczne (przesunięcie grzejnika w łazience)
6. gładzie
7. tapetowanie (dosłownie kawałek ściany)
Ekipa mi sie posypała, a za 3 tygodnie mam termin porodu...

----------


## ewarz

Witam, 
pilnie poszukuję ekipy od elewacji . Moja prawdopodobnie mnie wystawiła, gdyż od dłuższego czasu nie odbierają telefonu, a tynk mam w garażu. 
Nie chciałabym czekać do wiosny. Z góry dziękuję za info. 
Ewa

----------


## rafal9

Polecam ekipę do robót wykończeniowych:
- glazury
- płyty g-k w tym zabudowy poddasza, kominki, itp
- wszelkie inne po stanie surowym
- poza tym ostatnio robili u mnie tynk zewnętrzny, tarasy, cokoły, kostkę na podjeździe.

Dokładni, solidni i ceny w normie.
Sąsiedzi są także zadowoleni z prac wykonanych u nich.

p.Mariusz - 509 398 333

----------


## pawel i renia

wylewki 
*0511625098*  
my płaciliśmy 11 pln/m2 
robią solidnie

----------


## ewarz

wylewki dwie firmy - obie sprawdzone

1. 606-858-492 

2.604-759-617

----------


## marta-wis

Potrzebuję dobrego cieślę i dekarza do dachu z falą

----------


## viola 73

Witam 
Poprosze namiary i fotki na priv lub maila [email protected]
dziękuję....

----------


## Depi

> Prosze bardzo  
> 696 458 334.
> Mam naprawde bardzo ladne wylewki


Podajesz numer do siebie?  :Smile:

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał rrmi
> 
> Prosze bardzo  
> 696 458 334.
> Mam naprawde bardzo ladne wylewki
> 
> 
> Podajesz numer do siebie?


Nie  robilismy sami.
Bralismy mixokreta  :big grin:  
Na siebie bym nie podawala   :Roll:

----------


## Depi

> Na siebie bym nie podawala


A szkoda. Ja bym Was wziął od razu  :Smile:

----------


## rrmi

Ty mnie nie zawstydzaj  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

No nie - wcale nie to miałem na myśli!!!

No wiesz co... 

 :wink: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## samigom

Dzięki za info.


Szukam pilnie dekarzy, nasi nas wystawili właśnie.... termin także koniec października.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## maliszkam

witam,
poszukuję "złotej rączki" do wykończenia mieszkania (zawieszenie półek, przykręcenie kontaktów, podłączenia oświetlenia itp)
pozdrawiam,  :big grin:

----------


## Qwintal

Poprosze namiary i fotki na priv. [email protected]

----------


## BasiaK113

witajcie
szukam na listopad ekipy 
Zakres prac : płyty g-k, , malowanie, glazura ,terakota,scianki działowe .

Mozecie kogoś polecić wolnego w tym terminie,taniego solidnego..bo człowiek co teraz robi u nas ma opoznienie 1,5 miesiaca ;/


dzieki z gory.

----------


## paulo81

> Napisał kasia38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jewrioszka
> 
> ...


hydraulika

----------


## wake

Polecam p. Andrzeja Suskiego z okolic Nadarzyna.  U mnie robił remont dachu i elewację. Wiem, że jego ekipa zajmuje się też budowaniem domów i pracami wykończeniowym. Telefon do niego to 22 729 86 27 lub 510 643 041

----------


## rrmi

> Polecam p. ....


I tobie sie wydaje ,ze nie widac ,ze to sam siebie reklamujesz?
Zrob to jakos inteligentniej.
Podoradzaj moze forumowiczom , zobacza jaki z ciebie kozak i zaczna zatrudniac  :big grin: 
 Bo tak to kto kota w worku kupi

----------


## wake

Bardzo mi przykro, że myślisz, że reklamuję samA siebie. Po pierwsze dlatego, że  nie bardzo miałabym po co się reklamować ponieważ pracuję w zupełnie w innym zawodzie - jestem sekretarką :smile: )) i żeby nie wiem co to domu nie zbuduję ani go nie wyremontuję.
Natomiast sama przeszłam przez koszmar remontu - dopiero co go skończyłam i życzę wszystkim by trafiali tylko na dobrych fachowców, a tych niestety nie jest wielu jak się sama przekonałam.
Dlatego też poleciłam człowieka, który pracował dla mnie jako trzeci i na szczęście ostatni, bo znał się na tym co robi.

P.S.
A mogę wiedzieć z kąd przyszło ci do głowy, że reklamuję samą sibie? Bo rozśmieszyła mnie troszkę twoja pewność co do tego :smile: ))

----------


## tosinek

UWAGA PILNIE POSZUKUJę PROJEKTANTA INSTALACJI GAZOWEJ, PROFESJONALNEGO I ROZSąDNEGO CENOWO

----------


## grzegorz10

Poszukuję pilnie solidnego do ułożenia schodów. 
Może ktoś poleci.

----------


## adamsi999

Witam 
Poszukuje dobrego glazurnika do położenia glazury w wc i łazience. 
im szybciej tym lepiej  :big grin: 

Pzdr.

----------


## barbamama

Polecam mistrza z Chotomowa 
p.Waldka Kuźmę, tel. 601 208 018,- 
Klasa w każdym calu: w zachowaniu i robocie. Nawet sama tak nie wysprzątałam tak budowy jak ta ekipa. A tynki................ miodzio. Jesteśmy już po wspólnym mierzeniu i rozliczeniu. Nie mam nic do zarzucenia, przynoszą wiarę w fachowców. U nas robiła ekipa p. Benka

----------


## Mige126

p. Waldek z Chotomowa - dla tych co chcą do niego zadzwonić - (rozmawiałem z nim około 05.10.2007) proponuje termin na za 9 miesięcy... A ogólnie ma on też inne rekomendacje na forum.

----------


## konmak

czy gdzieś w wawie ukrywa sie dobry 
INSPEKTOR NADZORU
, którego możecie polecić?

ważne doświadczenie i zaangażowanie
miejsce budowy Kanie pod Pruszkowem

----------


## LALUN

> Ja póki co mogę polecić geologa z Grodziska ( jeśli ktoś ma wymóg zrobienia badań geotechnicznych ) i glazurnika z Jaktorowa ( robił nam płytki w poprzednim domu - mistrz, nawiasem mówiąc jedyna osoba, którą po poprzedniej budowie możemy polecić...a przewinęły się przez budowę dziesiątki tzw. FACHOWCÓW ).
> Mam nadzieję, że za kilka tygodni będę Wam mogła polecić FACHOWCA stawiającego mury, zaczyna 1 czerwca...
> Mam nadzieję, że się do tej pory już deszcz wypada...


witaj, czy mozesz podac namiary na glazurnika z Jaktorowa
dzieki
Ewa  :big grin:

----------


## LALUN

> Ja zapłaciłam 9500 za położenie dachówki ceramicznej, 235 m2,dach kopertowy bez lukarn, 10 okien połaciowych+ orynnowanie i obróbki kominów. Łaty, folia, dachówka. Fachowcy godni polecenia.


jesli bywasz jeszcze na forum podaj prosze o namiary na nich
pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## LALUN

> Ja polecam dwie ekipy: murarzy - super fachowcy. Zbudowali nam dom w stanie surowym bez ŻADNEJ sytuacji nerwowej   Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie i szybko. Kontakt dla zainteresowanych wyślę na priva
> 
> A druga ekipa to dekarze. Dach i obsługa klienta na najwyższym poziomie: http://www.dachkowalscy.pl/


czy moge prosic o namiary
dzieki
Ewa

----------


## oxion

Moge polecic do *wykonania stanu surowego* p. Sylwka Galazke + jego ekipe murarska. Wlasnie skonczyli u nas surowke :smile:  I sa do wziecia :smile:  Wspolpraca ukladala sie bardzo dobrze, duza pomoc w zalatwianiu materialow itp. *TERMINY DOTRZYMANE!!! BRAWO!!!* podaje tel. bezp. 0-502136396

----------


## Gizela

> Moge polecic do *wykonania stanu surowego* p. Sylwka Galazke + jego ekipe murarska. Wlasnie skonczyli u nas surowke I sa do wziecia Wspolpraca ukladala sie bardzo dobrze, duza pomoc w zalatwianiu materialow itp. *TERMINY DOTRZYMANE!!! BRAWO!!!* podaje tel. bezp. 0-502136396


 To może coś bliżej, jakieś zdjęcia, opisy itp i w ogóle z jakiej miejscowości jesteś   :ohmy:

----------


## oxion

Kilka szczegolow dot. budowy:
- wlasnie skonczyli nan stan surowy. dom ok. 360m2, dosc skomplikowany, duzo podciagow i skosow. Technologia tradycyjna, Pustak 24. Zaczellismy z koncem lipca. Etapy budowy rozpisane na terminy. Wszystko dotrzymane. Jakosc OK. Atmosfera przyjazna. My budujemy w Warszawie, na Bialolece. Jesli masz jakies konkretne pytania, chetnie odpowiem.

----------


## henryko

Polecam tynkarzy do tynków cementowo-wapiennych, kończą u mnie w tym tygodniu Warszawa Zacisze (można obejrzeć) moim zdaniem są super.

Telefon do tynkarzy:
P. Jurek: 504-581-869

----------


## magdar

Pilnie poszukuję do wykonania 2 kominów z cegły klinkierowej i małej ścianki na poddaszu, czy ktoś może mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## Betsi2006

Poszukuję cieśli do wykonania malutkiej konstrukcji dachu kopertowego na budynku o podstawie 2x3. Jesli znałby się jeszcze na dekarstwie, to byłoby cudownie   :Lol:

----------


## mikson

witam 

Jeżeli ktoś budował w okolicach  Józefowa/Michalina/Falenicy/Radości i był zadowolony z ekipy , wykonawcy to będę wdzięczny za informacje/kontakt,

poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców bądź wykonawce do stanu surowego zamniętego. 

Budowa okolice Józefowa-Michalin wiosna 2008. 

Z góry Wszystkim dziękuję. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## dadatek

Witam, 
a ja polecam pana Radosława z Warszawy 
wykonują wykńczenia
bardzo mi się podobała ich praca a robią chyba wszystko solidnie i nie drogo zawsze mogą coś doradzić a mają sporo pomysłów praktycznych też w łazience zrobili cuda wnęki półki itp 
polecam 
kontakt do pana radosława 889688385 
podaję nr bo sam tak znalazłem jakiś czas temu

----------


## kakaowy

Czy uważasz ludzi czytających to forum za totalnych idiotów? Przecież na kilometr widać, że reklamujesz sam siebie, w dodatku robisz to nieudolnie i piszesz to samo po kilka razy. Lecz się.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Schizofrenie trudno się leczy...

----------


## konmak

ty dadatek jesteś niezły gagatek.
myślę że można spokojnie pogrzebać pana Radosława 889688385

----------


## Staszekmoje

ok

----------


## tomki 4

Witam,

Poszukuję pilnie tynkarza do ręczynych tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Tynkarz, który wykonywał tynki rozchorował się i zostałem z niedokończonymi tynkami na placu budowy.
Proszę o pomoc może ktoś mógłyby polecić solidnego i dokładnego tynkarza.

pozdrawiam

Tomki 4

----------


## Ajur

> Pilnie poszukuję do wykonania 2 kominów z cegły klinkierowej i małej ścianki na poddaszu, czy ktoś może mi kogoś polecić?


Do kominów mogę polecić p. Czesława 
tel. 696 677 210
Bardzo uczciwy miły pan. Robi wolno, ale dokładnie.

AJUR

----------


## gosia100

Witam
Moge polecic firme pana Marka Skrobota do stanu surowego.
Sama znalazlam do niego namiar w tym watku i potwierdzam ze jest w porzadku. Niestety cenowo gorna polka. 
Warunkim udanej wspolpracy jest jednak dokladna analiza i spisanie tego co sie chce bo potem przy jakiejkolwiek zmianie winduje ceny. Jedynie jesli chodzi o dach (konkretnie folie) to nie polecam, bylo troche przejsc choc ostatecznie wszystko poprawili i jest ok.

----------


## gosia100

Witam
Moge polecic tez super elektryka, fachowiec, potrafi doradzic. Preferuje pd Warszawy.

----------


## rrmi

> Warunkim udanej wspolpracy jest jednak dokladna analiza i spisanie tego co sie chce bo potem przy jakiejkolwiek zmianie winduje ceny.


Za kazda prace , nie przewidziana umowa nalezy zaplacic wiecej.
To zadne windowanie cen.
Przeciez nikt nie bedzie wykonywal extra pracy za darmo , tylko dlatego , e ma umowe na wiekszosc innych prac.

----------


## gosia100

Rrrmi chyba mnie nie zrozumiales. Nie oczekiwalam ze ktos zrobi mi za darmo.
Jednak ustalenie wynagrodzenia za dodatkowa prace musi byc adekwatne do jej pracochlonnosci. Mowilam o sytuacji gdy wykonawca wie ze jestes skazany na niego bo robi ci kompleksowo calosc i nikogo innego nie znajdziesz na jakas pojedyncza usluge wiec cene rzuca z kosmosu.

----------


## kakaowy

Dla Ciebie to jest cena z kosmosu, dla niego może to być cena dniówek dla pracowników + niewielki zysk. Skąd wiesz?

----------


## gosia100

Nie chce mi sie dluzej o tym gadac. Ten watek chyba nie temu sluzy. Pisalam o tym zeby ostrzec kolejnych inwestorow. Jezeli jednak ktos nie wierzy i chce sie sam przekonac to juz nie moja sprawa.
W kazdym razie jeszcze raz pisze ze ekipa o ktorej tu mowa jest fachowa, terminowa i przestrzega bardzo tego co w umowie (przynajmniej nie podnosi umowionych wczesniej cen co podobno tez sie niektorym zdarza).
pozdrawiam

----------


## kakaowy

A wg mnie nalezaloby o tym pogadac, i Twoja niechec nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. A watek wydaje sie odpowiedni. W tym watku sa polecani fachowcy i jesli ktos ktoregos z polecanych szkaluje czy tez psuje mu opinie w ten czy w inny sposob, to powinien to bardzo konkretnie umotywowac, a nie tylko rzucac slowa na wiatr, a przy prosbie o wyjasnienia mowic "nie chce mi sie o tym gadac"...

----------


## gosia100

Zastanow sie jaki miala bym interes szkalowac, a jesli nawet to chyba nie w tym watku. Ale dobrze, dam Ci przyklad. Nie mialam w umowie szalowania law fundamentowych.
Okazalo sie ze mam grunt piaszczysty i kierownik zalecil szalowanie. Wykonawca
za sama robocizne! zarzadal 10 000. Zadzwonilam do 2 innych i ocenili ze juz z materialem nie powinno to przekroczyc 3500. Oczywiscie z ich uslug skorzystac nie moglam bo zwiazana bylam umowa.
Chodzi mi o ostrzezenie innych ze przy pewnym rodzaju wspolpracy - kompleksowej usludze nie ma miejsca na dogadywanie sie z wykonawca w trakcie. Tylko z malymi ekipami to wchodzi w gre. Tu licza sie terminy, wykonawca prowadzi kilka budow i dla  niego kilka dni obsuwu bo sie cos inwestorowi zmienilo jest nie na reke. I tyle o tym.

----------


## kakaowy

Dziekuje. Nie mozna bylo tak od razu? Swoja droga 10 tys. za samo szalowanie law fundamentowych to rzeczywiscie hmm sporo   :Roll:

----------


## skier43

Prosze o namiary i fotki
Z gory dziekuje

----------


## darks

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firmą JACKBUD? (elewacje, tynki)
Jacy oni są? Solidni czy partacze?
http://www.jackbud.pl/

----------


## Altro

> polecam glazurnika,jest super dokładny
> z całym przekonaniem polecam!!
> pan Darek tel 602 88 22 53
> proszę się powołać na Izę
> wolne terminy ma chyba od połowy września


Czy moge poprosić fotki pracy p.Darka
Mój mail [email protected]

----------


## Alojzy

Polecam hydraulika Pana Białeckiego Przemka. Jest solidnym wykonawcą...Robił u mnie w domu!!! Podam numer kom . 691-671-596

----------


## Amanda

Mam świetnego hydraulika! Tani, solidny i terminowy!!! P.Białecki  -  tel. kom.  691 671  596   :big grin:

----------


## monia77w1

Alojzy, Amanda

sorry, ale te wpisy są żenujące. Pierwszy dzień na forum, pierwszy wpis, niby 2 zupełnie inne osoby i polecacie tego samego fachowca. A, że na forum same głupie jelenie to wszyscy chytają za telefony i dzwonią do pana Białeckiego.

----------


## Gasol

> UWAGA PILNIE POSZUKUJę PROJEKTANTA INSTALACJI GAZOWEJ, PROFESJONALNEGO I ROZSąDNEGO CENOWO


Pan Froncz 608160325. Starszy czlowiek. Nie wyciaga zaliczek itp. Zaplacilem dopiero, gdy dostalem komplet dokumentow do reki. Nie bylem nigdy w gazowni, sam wszystko zalatwil.

----------


## Towita

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
> Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
> Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
> Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
> Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
> Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.
> 
> ...



Ja też z czystym sumieniem polecam pana Darka. Świetny fachowiec, zero marudzenia i cena bardzo przyzwoita. No i schody wyszły piękne - dokładnie takie jak chciałam  :big grin:

----------


## LALUN

> Witam
> Moge polecic firme pana Marka Skrobota do stanu surowego.
> Sama znalazlam do niego namiar w tym watku i potwierdzam ze jest w porzadku. Niestety cenowo gorna polka. 
> Warunkim udanej wspolpracy jest jednak dokladna analiza i spisanie tego co sie chce bo potem przy jakiejkolwiek zmianie winduje ceny. Jedynie jesli chodzi o dach (konkretnie folie) to nie polecam, bylo troche przejsc choc ostatecznie wszystko poprawili i jest ok.


witam
czy mozesz podac namiar na pana Skrobota
bede wdzieczna
pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## robert58

witam,

ja zdecydowanie polecam ekipę od tynków maszynowych wewnętrznych gipsowych - pracują szybko i solidnie.

Zainteresowanych proszę o mail.

Robert

----------


## Justkow

A ja szukam ekipy do dachu... mam jedną zamówioną ale im się coś tam przeciągło i nie mogą w listopadzie przyjść... Możecie kogoś polecić...

----------


## speek

Polecam ekipe od maszynowych tynkow gipsowych.Wlasnie skonczyli umnie.
Mlodzi ludzie,operatywni,bardzo dokladni.
Jednym slowem pelem profesjonalizm.

----------


## grzegorz10

POLECAM pana od schdów i parkietu solidny uczciwy i terminowy.
Pochodzi z Chajnówki.
Mikołaj Nesteruk 606-337-122
Można się powołać na Grzegorza z Łomianek.

----------


## Justkow

A ja pilnieposzukuje kogos do ścianki kolankowej i wieńca... PILNIE

----------


## prawus

rozpadła mi się ekipa - poszukuję pilnie do wieńca i działówek na piętrze - jest gdzie mieszkać PILNE

----------


## tosinek

> A ja szukam ekipy do dachu... mam jedną zamówioną ale im się coś tam przeciągło i nie mogą w listopadzie przyjść... Możecie kogoś polecić...


poszukaj pana Michała na forum w dachach,zrobił  mi cudny dach, czekałam na dachówkę 3 tygodnie na ekipę miesiąc a dach taki, że ho, polecam!!!

----------


## klememi

Mogę polecic projektanta wnętrz, projektanta instalacji gazowej (biega tez do gazowni), geodete - Zainteresowanych prosze o wiadomosc na priv.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Towita

Polecam drugiego p. Darka - tel. 792 237 007.
Ww pan jest tynkarzem, poza tym robi bardzo dokładnie poddasza (ocieplenie, kartogips i malowanie), no i jest mistrzem elewacji. Jest baaardzo dokładny, ceny ma przyzwoite i ogólnie fajny człowiek.
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia mojego domu na priv.

----------


## kathulek

Hej wszystkim, a ja szukam firmy (dobrej i sprawdzonej), która mogłaby wybudować dom do stanu deweloperskiego. Jeśli macie jakieś namiary, to bardzo proszę o pomoc. Doradźcie, na co zwracać uwagę przy ich wyborze  :smile:

----------


## marzycielka_71

Ha, ha ,ha! Też miałam taki pomysł. Ja pracuję a za zarobione pieniążki firma buduje mi dom. Oni budują, ja płacę, inspektor na pensji u mnie pilnuje i wszystko jest cacy. Niestety, tak to tylko w ERZE. 3 miesiące i czar prysł. Bańka mydlana. Teraz jak chcesz mieć dom to niezależnie od wykształcenia i wykonywanego zawodu dla zbudowania jednego domu musisz uczyć się budowlanki! Nie wiem kto tak zepsuł tych budowlańców???? Kierownik budowy jest od podpisywania papierków i bo jest wymagany prawem budowlanym. Ale wszystkie decyzje podejmuje inwetsor. Jak ja mam się wypowiedzieć w kwestiach technicznych domu jak dla mnie to chińszczyzna? 
Ale trzymam kciuki i życzę powodzenia! Serio, serio. To, że mnie się nie udało trafić na porządną ekipę może wcale nie oznacza, że takich nie ma.
Daj znać jak zaczniesz dogrywać umowę. Może ktoś będzie mógł się wypowiedzieć na temat firmy.
Jedno ale... Teraz o firmie trudno coś powiedzieć. Zatrudniają różne ekipy i tak naprawdę to wszystko zależy od tego na jaką się trafi. I oczywiście na jakiego kierownika budowy. dlatego ciężko jest takie firmy prześwietlić. Jedni będą chwalili inni wprost przeciwnie.
POWODZENIA.

----------


## el-ka

Marzycielko - niestety to prawda i mówię to z punktu widzenia żony wykonawcy. 
Mój mąż doszedł do tego fachu niedawno. Złożyła się na to utrata pracy oraz właśnie sytuacja budowy własnego domu. Pierwszy dom budowali nam inni, nie powiem, że był jakoś spartaczony, ale nie obyło się bez walki, niepotrzebnie wydanych pieniędzy i wielu rzeczy zrobionych błędnie lub na odwal. W owym czasie mąż zajmował się zarabianiem pieniedzy na dom, był związany z branżą budowlaną ,ale od strony handlowej, nie wykonawczej. Ja mam całkiem inny zawód - jestem psychologiem. Ale na mojej budowie jestem inspektorem nadzoru honoris causa.   :Wink2:  Budując drugi dom mąż podjął decyzję samodzielnego kierowania ekipą wykonawczą, początkowo dla siebie, a wyszło tak, że też dla innych. Mąż spędza ponad dwanaście godzin na budowach, pierwszy przychodzi i ostatni wychodzi, stąd jakoś to idzie. Jest uczciwy w tym co robi, bo wykonuje w tych standardach jak dla siebie, przez to nie zarabia wiele, ale ma za to spokojne sumienie, chociaż stresów nie brakuje. A to za wolno, a to pogody nie ma, makabrą są zmiany wprowadzane na bieżąco przez inwestorów. Wydaje się, ze oni nie oglądali wogóle swoich projektów i nie zdają sobie kopletnie sprawy co to znaczy "przesunąć ścianę, komin, okno itp).Jest to naprawdę bardzo ciężka praca - sprostać wymaganiom inwestorów, którzy często (wybacz!) nie wiedzą czego chcą lub domagają się rzeczy prawie niemożliwych nie mając świadomosci technicznych i finansowych konsekwencji wprowadzanych ad hoc zmian oraz dopilnować pracowników i podwykonawców, często niezbyt fachowych lub lawirantów (ale skąd wziąć innych? - nawet w mitycznej Irlandii nie ma samych pracusiów i prawdziwych fachowców). Wykonawców nikt nie zepsuł, gorzej, oni zawsze od komuny w większości tacy byli, tylko nasze oczekiwania sie zmieniły - i dobrze! Popatrzmy krytycznym okiem na domy budowane od wielu lat w Polsce - jak one od strony wykonawczej  w większości wyglądają. Dopóki nie będzie normalnej sytuacji cenowej i płacowej, godziwej zapłaty za pracę inwestora i "budowlańca" oraz odpowiednich oczekiwań i wymagań - wzajemnych z obu stron, to nie skończy się lewizna, praca na szaro, czarno i nie będzie się opłacać pracować uczciwie za godziwe pieniądze, a nie jedorazowe "przewałki" dla cwaniaków - to tak dalej będzie. 

Więc albo naprawdę zaufana firma, dobry, działający na rzecz inwestora kierownik lub inspektor nadzoru, a i własny dozór - nadal narazie chyba najważniejszy.

----------


## tosinek

Święta racja

----------


## Ajur

Ja też miałam podobne marzenia. Zarezerwowałam super ekipkę rok wcześniej. Budowali dom u sąsiada, więc widziałam efekt ich pracy. 
I co z tego, że właściciel miał dobre intencje. W trakcie budowy ludzie się posypali i zaczęły się problemy....
Ale trzeba jakoś sobie radzić....choć nie tak ta budowa wymarzonego domku miała wyglądać...

Ajur

----------


## marzycielka_71

El-ka bardzo dobrze, że taki tekst powstał na tym forum.
Masz rację. Inwestorzy nie czytają projektów, bo często ich nie rozumieją! Grymaszą, bo świadomość pewnych rzeczy powstaje po zobaczeniu w realu jak wygląda np klatka schodowa. Dlatego opowiem swoją historię.
Parę lat temu byłam u swoich rodziców, którzy przynieśli z targów budowlanych różne katalogi. Znalazłam tam jeden dom, który bardzo mi się spodobał. Następnie wróciłam do mojego narzeczonego, który spędzając samotnie weekend robił porządki w swoim gabicie. Wpadł Mu w ręce katalog i też chciał mi pokazać dom, który Mu się podoba. Okazało się, że pokazujemy sobie TEN SAM PROJEKT z różnych katalogów, ale tej samej firmy. Minęło parę lat, pobraliśmy i zaczęliśmy myśleć o budowie domu. Wiadomo było, że ten projekt to jest to. Dlatego udaliśmy się do firmy od tego projektu i zapytaliśmy o istniejące realizacje w okolicy Warszawy. Dostaliśmy namiar. Powiedziałam mężowi, że dla mnie to jest jak przymiarki sukienki przed jej odebraniem od krawcowej. Weszliśmy dzięki uprzejmości właścicieli do domu, który był na etapie urządzania wnętrz! Chodziliśmy, poczuliśmy ten dom. Przyjechaliśmy drugim razem ze swoim architektem. A potem zaczęły się przeróbki, bo już wiedzieliśmy dobrze, co chcemy zmienić. Teraz na etapie wykonawczym wprowadziłam DWIE zmiany: zamurowanie jednego z okien w kuchni i wydłużenie ściany między salonem a holem- nie ma tu przeszkód konstrukcyjnych. Za to wszystkie problemy wzięły się z tego, że dom powiększaliśmy w dwóch osiach i projektant nie przeliczył co drugiej rzeczy w tym poprawianym projekcie. Dlatego absolutnie zgadzam się z osobami, które w innym wątku tego forum twierdzą, że lepszy jest projekt indywidualny. Teraz już wiemy, że trzeba było pokazać projektantowi ten projekt z katalogu, pojechać do tego gotowego domu, powiedzieć co chcemy zmienić i zrobić od początku projekt a nie przeróbkę projektu. Wcale ta przeróbka nie była tania, a teraz wiele (bardzo wiele!) wymiarów się nie zgadza. Oczywiście przez to mąż siedzi na budowie z centymetrem, w domu liczy jakieś ciągi, sinusy itd potem przelicza projekt oryginalny i sam nanosi poprawki do naszego projektu, wysyła to do architekta (który przerabiał projekt), ten stwierdza, że faktycznie się pomylił, nie zauważył, przeoczył a to co zrobił mąż jest git i tylko przystawia stempel. To tak ku przestrodze innych przerabiających projekty gotowe.
Jednak męża trafia .... bo zamiast pracować na ten dom, On nie mając pojęcia o budowaniu, próbuje ratować sytuację. Dobrze, że chłopak jest: mądry, wykształcony, skrupulatny i lotny. Nie wiem jak wyglądają budowy, gdy inwetsor nie widzi co dzieje się na budowie, albo nie ma pojęcia jak coś poprawić. Mąż zauważa błędy budowlane bo nauczył się "czytać" projekt. Koniec zachwalania męża (ale chłop na serio jest u kresu - psychicznie).
Dlatego ja jako żona, osoba, która napewno nie pomoże merytorycznie zalogowałam się na to forum, które od dawna czytałąm, bo tylko mogę pomóc znajdując kogoś, kto za nasze pieniądze będzie chciał robić to co robi teraz mój mąż. Oczywiście ja wiem, że my też musimy brać w tym udział, ale chociaż kapkę żeby było mniej nas na tej budowie, pleace!!!!
Na koniec. Pani psycholog (el-ka), czy Ty jesteś Elżbieta, bo ja tak. Czy Twój mąż nie mógłby nam pomóc skoro prowadzi budowy? Ale coś czuję, że to nie ta część Polski.
Chyba pokażę mężowi ile tu ludzie dają otuchy...

----------


## marzycielka_71

El-ka, doczytałam- Gliwice.

----------


## mikopiko

temat to: 
*solidni Warszawa i okolice  * 
ps > ja też miałam zmiany w 2 osiach domu i wszystko się zgadzało - po prostu architekt do ....  :oops:  pupy  :Lol:

----------


## Staszekmoje

No i koniec elewacji u mnie  :smile:  Wygląda na to, że budowa skończona - jestem szczęśliwym człowiekiem  :smile: 
Pan Leszek od elewacji robił ją (ekipa trzech ludzi) blisko miesiąc, razem oczywiście z podbitką - nie wiem czy to długo, ale jestem z roboty zadowolony. Tak więc jest to kolejna ekipa, którą mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem.
Pan Leszek robi jeszcze poddasza (wełna + gk) oraz tynki cementowo-wapienne. Ale te rzeczy robił już nie u mnie, tylko u Pani w Nieporęcie. Wśród trójki całkiem niezłych fachowców jest też glazurnik. Jego robotę widziałem też u Pani w Nieporęcie.
Czyli reasumując, ekipa wykonała u mnie całkiem nieźle elewację oraz podbitkę dachową. Dodatkowo robią glazurę, poddasze, tynki tradycyjne.
Polecam 513-602-049
Można się powołać na Staszka ze Słupna k. Radzymina

----------


## rooty

Przejzalem 3 ostatnie strony tematu, nic dla siebie nie znalazlem.

Pilnie / od zaraz zatrudnie rzetelna ekipe do wykonczenia kanadyjczyka. Malowanie, szpachlowanie, listwy podlogowe, cyklinowanie, uzbrojenie lazienek, wykonczenie tarasu i balkonow. Ok 200m2, Izabelin pod Warszawa

Info prosze na PW lub tutaj   :big tongue:

----------


## Staszekmoje

Oj chłopie, to chyba pamiętasz jeszcze czasy sprzed 2-3 lat, albo i dalej. Nie tak się teraz szuka fachowców   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Na Twoje "zatrudnię" nikt nie zadzwoni, a jak już zadzwoni to jakiś partacz, który nie ma roboty i próbuje kogoś naciagnąć. Musisz szukać wśród dobrych fachowców, dzwnić do nich i umawiać się z kilkutygodniowym, a nawet kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.
Dziwne jest też to, że przeglądałeś ostatnie strony i nic dla sibie nie znalazłeś. Jesteś strasznie wymagający   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Spójrz tylko na mój post wyżej. Człowiek robi wszystko to czego wymagasz i żadasz   :Mad:

----------


## Wojtek-Karzyński

Witam,
Poszukuję dobrego (sprawdzonego) hydraulika. Najlepiej od zaraz (zamówiony 3 m-ce temu ma tzw. „kłopoty obiektywne”), więc zostałem na lodzie. Pomożecie?
Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki.
Wojtek

----------


## rooty

> Oj chłopie, to chyba pamiętasz jeszcze czasy sprzed 2-3 lat, albo i dalej. Nie tak się teraz szuka fachowców     
> Na Twoje "zatrudnię" nikt nie zadzwoni, a jak już zadzwoni to jakiś partacz, który nie ma roboty i próbuje kogoś naciagnąć. Musisz szukać wśród dobrych fachowców, dzwnić do nich i umawiać się z kilkutygodniowym, a nawet kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.
> Dziwne jest też to, że przeglądałeś ostatnie strony i nic dla sibie nie znalazłeś. Jesteś strasznie wymagający      Spójrz tylko na mój post wyżej. Człowiek robi wszystko to czego wymagasz i żadasz


a skad mam sie tego niby dowiedziec jak nie tutaj? jestem wymagajacy bo taki mam charakter

potrzebuje ekipy blizej domu, ale zadzwonie chociaz z doswiadczenia wiem ze ludzie od wszystkiego sa do niczego. pozdrawiam

----------


## Staszekmoje

No to se szukaj. Powodzenia  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  wymagający człowieku. Na pewno z takim podejściem wszyscy skoczą, aby Ci pomagać   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Skoro takie są Twoje doświadczenia to szukaj dalej chłopie. U mnie zrobili dobrze. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Staszekmoje

Hydraulika? Proszę bardzo. Znalazłem go na tej stronie, parę osob go polecało. U mnie też odbyło się bezproblemowo: Andrzej Matusik 0502-358-661
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## Wojtek-Karzyński

[quote="Staszekmoje"]Hydraulika? Proszę bardzo. Znalazłem go na tej stronie, parę osob go polecało. U mnie też odbyło się bezproblemowo: Andrzej Matusik 0502-358-661

Dzięki bardzo Staszku.  :big grin:  Też go znalazłem wczoraj przez wyszukiwarkę, ale czytałem też niepochlebną opinię o tym panu. Jak Twoje spostrzeżenia? Czy nie masz zastrzeżeń?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kret001

Czy ktoś z was ma jakieś doświadczenia dobre/złe ze współpracy z ekipą Stanisława Gościńca z okolic Mławy?   :Roll:

----------


## no_kya

*POLECAM EKIPĘ DO WYKONANIA STANU SUROWEGO -
- U MNIE NIEDŁUGO KOŃCZĄ I BĘDĄ DOSTĘPNI

JESTEM BARDZO ZADOWOLONY Z PRAC KTÓRE WYKONALI DO TEJ PORY I NIE SPODZIEWAM SIĘ RYFY NA DWA TYGODNIE PRZED KOŃCEM PRAC.
DUŻY SPOKÓJ

DODATKOWO SĄ GOTOWI DO PODJĘCIA SIĘ RÓŻNYCH PRAC WEWNĄTRZ BUDYNKU (ocieplenia wełną, wylewki, instalacje elektryczne i hydrauliczne) OD ZARAZ

KONTAKT: MIREK GENCEL: 502 711 910*

----------


## Kret001

A jak u nich z cenami? Są drodzy czy w miarę rozsądni jeżeli chodzi o wyceny swojej pracy?  :Roll:

----------


## no_kya

> A jak u nich z cenami? Są drodzy czy w miarę rozsądni jeżeli chodzi o wyceny swojej pracy?


nie znam cennika prac wykończeniowych, ale jeśli chodzi o stan zero to uważam że są lekko powyżej średniej cenowej; natomiast są warci swojej ceny.

sugeruję jednak telefon i pytanie bezpośrednie

----------


## Kret001

Wielkie dzięki *no_kya* już rozmawiałem z Panem Mirkiem   :smile:

----------


## no_kya

> Wielkie dzięki *no_kya* już rozmawiałem z Panem Mirkiem


rzuć na priva jakie ceny Ci zaśpiewał
mam nadzieję, że powiedziałeś że od Adama z Kątów  :wink:

----------


## Staszekmoje

[quote="Wojtek-Karzyński"]


> Hydraulika? Proszę bardzo. Znalazłem go na tej stronie, parę osob go polecało. U mnie też odbyło się bezproblemowo: Andrzej Matusik 0502-358-661
> 
> Dzięki bardzo Staszku.  Też go znalazłem wczoraj przez wyszukiwarkę, ale czytałem też niepochlebną opinię o tym panu. Jak Twoje spostrzeżenia? Czy nie masz zastrzeżeń?
> pozdrawiam


Czejść Wojtek
Generalnie jest z nim niewielki kłopot, bo ma bardzo dużo pracy i ciężko jest mu dojechać na jakieś pozostałe drobne prace, np. biały montaż. ale to dla mnie nie był problem, bo miałe sporo czasu na te rzeczy. Ale jak już powiedział, że przyjedzie, nawet jak kasa byla niewielka, to zawsze przyjechał. Wszystko działa u mnie bez zarzutu, więc nie mam co narzekać. Piec też chodzi już drugi miesiąc, wszystko grzeje. Woda działa, więc nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń.
A swoją drogą, to gdzie ludzie się na niego skarżyli? Czy tutaj na forum?
Ja go polecalem już w dwa miejsca. Zrobił m.in. u mojego najbliższego sąsiada i wszysztko ok.
Ja bym go brał, tym bardziej, że na rynku jest sporo prawdziwnych partaczy. A ten jest normalny całkiem rozsądny człowiek.
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## krzysztof66

> Oj chłopie, to chyba pamiętasz jeszcze czasy sprzed 2-3 lat, albo i dalej. Nie tak się teraz szuka fachowców     
> Na Twoje "zatrudnię" nikt nie zadzwoni, a jak już zadzwoni to jakiś partacz, który nie ma roboty i próbuje kogoś naciagnąć. Musisz szukać wśród dobrych fachowców, dzwnić do nich i umawiać się z kilkutygodniowym, a nawet kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.
> Dziwne jest też to, że przeglądałeś ostatnie strony i nic dla sibie nie znalazłeś. Jesteś strasznie wymagający      Spójrz tylko na mój post wyżej. Człowiek robi wszystko to czego wymagasz i żadasz


przesadzasz z tymi "partaczami bez roboty co naciągają ludzi". nie będę się reklamował ale sam mam dwie ekipy wolne ( z sześciu) bo skończą robotę do końca tygodnia (to chyba dobrze,że w terminie?) a następna od 17.12 dletego tu jestem bo szukam im zajęcia na te 2 tygodnie. zgadza się ,że jak zaczną w grudniu to skończą koniec maja ale jak ktoś ma wolne terminy to nie znaczy ,że jest partaczem.
pozdrawiam

----------


## tornado17

Ja polecam Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, przeliczeń technicznych (np. zamiana jednych materiałów na drugie, przerobienie fragmentów domu), etc. B. duża wiedza, b. sympatyczny i nie jest drogi.

----------


## rrmi

> przesadzasz z tymi "partaczami bez roboty co naciągają ludzi". nie będę się reklamował ale sam mam dwie ekipy wolne ( z sześciu) bo skończą robotę do końca tygodnia (to chyba dobrze,że w terminie?) a następna od 17.12 dletego tu jestem bo szukam im zajęcia na te 2 tygodnie. zgadza się ,że jak zaczną w grudniu to skończą koniec maja ale jak ktoś ma wolne terminy to nie znaczy ,że jest partaczem.
> pozdrawiam


Zajrzyj na pw

----------


## mika31

Ja polecam swojego wykończeniowca. Robił u mnie ogrodzenie ( z przeróbką bramy, bo mi rodzony ojciec skiepścił), kominek, dgp, sufit z kg (miooodzio), gres, glazurę i mnóstwo jeszcze innych rzeczy.
Przy okazji przypilnował mi paru innych fachowców. Strasznie fajny człowiek przy okazji. Kończy u mnie za ok.tydzień. Namiary zainteresowanym wyślę na priva.

----------


## no_kya

> Ja polecam swojego wykończeniowca. Robił u mnie ogrodzenie ( z przeróbką bramy, bo mi rodzony ojciec skiepścił), kominek, dgp, sufit z kg (miooodzio), gres, glazurę i mnóstwo jeszcze innych rzeczy.
> Przy okazji przypilnował mi paru innych fachowców. Strasznie fajny człowiek przy okazji. Kończy u mnie za ok.tydzień. Namiary zainteresowanym wyślę na priva.


Ja chętnie sobie pogadam z panem bo zaczynam wykończeniówkę na wiosnę następnego roku - czy możesz mi przesłać namiary

z góry dzięki 

no_kya

----------


## Staszekmoje

Witam
Tym razem ja potrzebuję pomocy  :smile:  Forumowicze pomóżcie. Potrzebuję kontaktów do speców od kostki brukowej. Sprawa jest o tyle pilna, że jeszcze mamy pogodę, pobono przed świętami ma już być prawdziwa zima.
Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## aniamalinowska

Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego.

----------


## kris19

*POLECAM PANA WALDKA 
KLINKIER, OGRODZENIA, BALUSTRADY
TEL. 507 018 564*

----------


## aniamalinowska

Szukam elektryka i hydraulika do poprawek po poprzednikach.

----------


## yvetka

> Ja polecam Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, przeliczeń technicznych (np. zamiana jednych materiałów na drugie, przerobienie fragmentów domu), etc. B. duża wiedza, b. sympatyczny i nie jest drogi.


Bylabym zainteresowana. Mozna prosic o namiary na priva? Znasz ceny? 
Z gory dziekuje  :Lol:

----------


## FIX

Witam, jestem początkująca na tym forum i od razu poszukuję dobrych i sprawdzonych dekarzy w rozsądnej cenie. 
Będę wdzięczna za sprawdzony namiar.

----------


## ewajanecka

I ja mogę polecić swoich wykonczeniowcow.Definitywnie zakonczylismy prace wewnątrz  , parkiety , terkota , gresy , malowanie , gladzie , meble kuchenne i inne.Jesli ktoś potrzebuje proszę na pw. Reklamy tutaj chyba nie mozna robić.

Pozdrawiam .

----------


## Staszekmoje

Spokojnie, tutaj reklamy się nie robi, ale jak polecisz dobrych fachowcow, to tylko pomożesz innym. Taka reklama jest jak najbardziej wskazana, bo ludzie mają straszne problemy z pozyskaniem dobrych, a co najwazniejsze uczciwych wykonawcow. Ja w końcowym etapie znow trafiłem na lipę. dwóch ludzi od kostki brukowej umawiało się na konkretny temin, a później nie odbierało ode mnie telefonów. Cóż, takie czasy teraz.

A teraz do rzeczy. Ja też zakończyłem już budowę i moge polecić dwóch dobrych wykonawców. A co ważne, po tym co przeszedłem, bardzo uczciwych. Tak jak się umówicie na kase tak biorą, nie kombinują, pracują uczciwie.

Oto kontakty:

Glazurnik Pan *Leszek: 669-017-476* (szybko nie robi, ale wolniej i bardzo starannie)
Schody dębowe (wyszły naprawdę super, facet dodał jeszcze coś od siebie i wyszły piękne wykończenia boków - cokoły) - *Pan Lucjan 606 326 818.*

Pozdrawiam
Staszek

----------


## iwo_72

Ludziska pomocy. Potrzebuje od kwietnia/maja 2008 ekipy do postawienia stanu surowego okolice Piaseczna! 

Czy ktos sie zlituje i mi pomoze?

Z gory dziekuje  :Smile: 

Iwo

----------


## Staszekmoje

Chętnie bym Ci tutaj polecił, ale swoich murarzy nie bardzo mogę. Tyle co ja się później na działce butelek nazbierałem, to chyba nie ma sensu. Posadzka miejscami do 10 cm róznicy dochodziła w związku z czym człowiek od wylewek musiał dodatkowo, miejscami, po 10 cm wylewki dokładać. A więc za bardzo nie ma kogo polecać. Ale może inni pomogą.

----------


## Staszekmoje

Ten od kostki brukowej też mi się sprawdził. Wczoraj skończyli kostkę, wszystko pięknie. Oto namiary 0501 291 620

----------


## glowac

Witajcie
Szukam namiaru na sprawdzonych cieśli i dekarzy (najchętniej jedną ekipę od więźby + dachówki).
Dom będzie budowany w Międzylesiu w Warszawie.
Dach z pełnym deskowaniem+ papa + dachówka ceramiczna.
Ekipa potrzebna będzie na jesień 2008 (październik, początek listopada).
Będę wdzięczna za sprawdzone namiary  :smile:

----------


## esembe

Witam!

Szukam ekipy do wykończenia poddasza. Do zrobienia są: ocieplenie wełną mineralną, hydraulika, elektryka.

----------


## zatom

POSZUKIWANY, POSZUKIWANI

W maju chcę w końcu zacząć budowę w Wawrze. Na tą chwilę mam nastepujace, i juz dość pilne, potrzeby i stad prośba o Waszą pomoc: 

- szukam ekipy do wyprowadzenia stanu surowego 

- szukam kierownika budowy i inspektora nadzoru 


Z góry dziękuję

----------


## zygmor

Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.

----------


## Altro

> Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.


Witam
Jestem właśnie przed wyborem glazurnika do dużej roboty (2 łazienki , kibelek ,salon,kuchnia , wiatrołap.......tez cosik 100m2)
więc jeżli można to poprosze fotki na maila [email protected]  lub  [email protected]
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cobre

Witam

*Poszukuję ekipy do dachu.* 
Potrzebuję pokrycie dachówką wraz z odeskowaniem, foliami, orynnowaniem i co tam jeszcze potrzeba. Krokwie będa już zrobione.

Termin: czerwiec 2008

Poszukuję *HYDRAULIKA* ekipy do *centralnego ogrzewania* 
termin: czerwiec-lipiec 2008

Okolice: Błonie koło Warszawy (30 km na zachód od Warszawy)

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej (0-607 359 65 :cool:

----------


## Justkow

Witam,

polecam ekipę remontowo - wykończeniową, przeprowadzali remont w moim obecnym domu (rodziców)  :Lol:   i będą w domu, który aktualnie buduje. Wystawiają faktury, podpisują umowy. Numer telefonu 6000 53 53 9.

----------


## julienx

*Kochani poszukuję speca do zrobienia 12 par drzwi wewnętrznych w rozsądnej cenie?*

*Macie kogo polecić?*

----------


## glowac

> *Kochani poszukuję speca do zrobienia 12 par drzwi wewnętrznych w rozsądnej cenie?*
> 
> *Macie kogo polecić?*


jutro postaram się podać Ci namiar - koleżanka gorąco nam polecała jakiegoś gościa - tylko coś mi się o uszy obiło, że jest z Hajnówki   :Roll:

----------


## vadiol

> Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.


Dziekuje za mile slowa.

Gdyby wszyscy inwestorzy byli tak kulturalni ,sympatyczni i slowni ta ciezka praca bylaby duzo lzejsza  :smile:

----------


## t0nn

> Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego.


Ja z chęcia podłączę się pod temat i poproszę namiary na priv'a

Pozdrawiam
Daniel

----------


## zatom

*aniamalinowska napisał:* 
Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego. 


jeśli obsługuje W-wę to też poproszę o namiary

----------


## p_i_o_t_r

Witam,

wiem, że już bardzo późno, ale z moich obliczeń wynika że gdzieś w maju mógłbym zacząć budowe domu.

Czy możecie polecić jakieś ekipy do stanu surowego (z dachem lub osobno)?

Budowa: gmina Nadarzyn (okolice W-wy)

pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Jarek Siatkarz

Pan Witold Sitnik tel 695435814.

Zrobił u mnie cały dom - 2 łazienki, kuchnia, tarasy i balkony ( ok 150 m2 glazury i terakoty) do tego montaż wanny i obudowa kabin pryszniocowych.

Solidnie i z głową. Polecam.


Jarek

----------


## DG

Poszukuję ekipy lub firmy, która poprowadzi prace od stanu surowego otwartego z dachem (taki stan będę miał w okolicach czerwca i tu ekipę mam) wzwyż, tzn. instalacja gaz, co ,woda, elektryka, tynki wylewki, ocieplenie i elewacja itp. Okolice Piaseczna.

----------


## felus5

tynki,wylewki ,ocieplenia i elewacje moge polecic ale wolny termin to z tego co sie orjentuje to lipiec 2009r  :smile:

----------


## DG

Czy możecie mi polecić kierownika budowy (bo chyba jest obowiązek takiego mieć) ? Budowa będzie w okolicach Piaseczna.

----------


## EdekHornówek

polecam pana Kamila i dwóch jego pracowników ostatnio poprawiali u mnie po innej ekipie gładź gipsową układali terakotę i robili schody z płytek, wszystko pieknie zrobili i jestem bardzo zadowolony. wiem że teraz poprawiają łazienki po innej ekipie gdzieś pod Sochaczewem ale jeszcze za jakiś czas będą u mnie kłaść na dole
numer telefonu 0-514-199-808

----------


## tiga

U mnie ekipa wykończeniowa w zasadzie dopiero ruszyła z robotą (opóźnienia spółdzielni), ale za to są sprawdzeni u znajomych. Efektami ich pracy będę mogła sie chwalić za kilka miesięcy  :big grin:  Ale już dziś mogę polecić. Tylko że na najbliższy rok mają zajęte terminy. Jeśli ktoś z okolic Warszawy teraz zaczyna budowę, to może sie załapać. (my ich rezerwowaliśmy gdy wylewali u nas fundamenty  :Lol:  )
Jeśli ktoś chce namiary to proszę o zapytanie na pw

----------


## ajsza24

A ja na ekipę wykończeniową czekałam ok. miesiąca.
W 3 tygodnie wykończyli mi nowe mieszkanie w Piasecznie.
Połyżyli panele, terakotę, glazurę w kuchni i łazience, powstawiali drzwi i zamontowali parapety. 
Jestem bardzo zadowolona: zostawili mi jeszcze czyściutkie mieszkanko - tylko się wprowadzać. 
Tani oni nie są - ale naprawdę było warto.
Zainteresowanym mogę wysłać namiary na priva.

----------


## t0nn

Hej wszystkim, potrzebuję namiary na sprawdzoną i godną polecenia ekipę do stanu surowego z dachem

_termin rozpoczęcia:_ *kwiecień-maj*
_lokalizacja:_ * Janówek Pierwszy* pomiędzy Chotomowem a Legionowem

Pozdrawiam i dzięki z góry za info
Daniel

----------


## t0nn

> Napisał Ewa76
> 
> Ja polecam dwie ekipy: murarzy - super fachowcy. Zbudowali nam dom w stanie surowym bez ŻADNEJ sytuacji nerwowej   Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie i szybko. Kontakt dla zainteresowanych wyślę na priva
> 
> A druga ekipa to dekarze. Dach i obsługa klienta na najwyższym poziomie: http://www.dachkowalscy.pl/
> 
> 
> czy moge prosic o namiary
> dzieki
> Ewa


Ja również poproszę o namiary na priva

----------


## klememi

> Poszukuję ekipy lub firmy, która poprowadzi prace od stanu surowego otwartego z dachem (taki stan będę miał w okolicach czerwca i tu ekipę mam) wzwyż, tzn. instalacja gaz, co ,woda, elektryka, tynki wylewki, ocieplenie i elewacja itp. Okolice Piaseczna.


Polecam firme Arkada, ktora buduje moj dom. Zaczeli w lipcu, teraz sa na etapie tynkow wew. Sa z Konstancina, ale tez na polnocy wawy. Jesli masz pytania - wyslij na priva. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## jolek68

> lokalizacja:[/i] * Janówek Pierwszy* pomiędzy Chotomowem a Legionowem


  :ohmy:  Wydaje mi się że raczej pomiędzy Nowym Dworem a Chotomowem!!!
A tak przy okazji to na Janówkach (obydwóch) jeden "ludź" stawia domy i go chwalą, spoko facet. Jak chcesz to wezmę namiary i ci podeślę.  :Wink2:

----------


## t0nn

> Napisał t0nn
> 
> lokalizacja:[/i] * Janówek Pierwszy* pomiędzy Chotomowem a Legionowem
> 
> 
>   Wydaje mi się że raczej pomiędzy Nowym Dworem a Chotomowem!!!
> A tak przy okazji to na Janówkach (obydwóch) jeden "ludź" stawia domy i go chwalą, spoko facet. Jak chcesz to wezmę namiary i ci podeślę.


ups... masz rację, pomiędzy Nowym Dworem a Chotomowem   :oops:  
a namiary oczywiście poproszę jak Ci się uda zorganizować, wielkie dzięki 

Pozdrawiam
Daniel

----------


## kze

Kończę wykańczanie domu i mogę polecić kilka ekip np. tynkarzy, eletryków, wylewkarzy.

----------


## t0nn

> Kończę wykańczanie domu i mogę polecić kilka ekip np. tynkarzy, eletryków, wylewkarzy.


a murarzy do stanu surowego ?

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> Kończę wykańczanie domu i mogę polecić kilka ekip np. tynkarzy, eletryków, wylewkarzy.
> 
> 
> a murarzy do stanu surowego ?


Ekipa, która mi robiła to chyba do Niemiec pojechała...  :sad:  Ale jak chcesz to dam Ci namiary na mojego generalnego wykonawcę, który ma różne ekipy do róznych prac.  :cool:

----------


## t0nn

> Napisał t0nn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kze
> 
> ...


jasne, podrzuć pls na priv-a.

Dzięki
Daniel

----------


## Lunetka

Czy ktoś z Was wypożyczał *koparkę, spycharkę lub barakowóz*?
Musze to załatwić dla naszej ekipy i szukam poleconych źródeł.

----------


## Lunetka

> *POLECAM PANA WALDKA 
> KLINKIER, OGRODZENIA, BALUSTRADY
> TEL. 507 018 564*


*kris19*, piękne te ogrodzenia
a ile Wam wyszło z metra? tylko kute czy też sztachety?

----------


## jolek68

> a namiary oczywiście poproszę jak Ci się uda zorganizować, wielkie dzięki 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Daniel


Poszło na priva

----------


## t0nn

> Napisał t0nn
> 
>  a namiary oczywiście poproszę jak Ci się uda zorganizować, wielkie dzięki 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Daniel
> 
> 
> Poszło na priva


thx

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał t0nn
> 
> ...


Podrzucuiłem.
I jak? Chociaz przydały sie?  :Wink2:

----------


## ewajanecka

Ja chyba już tez polecałam.

----------


## Lunetka

To jeszcze jedna prośba - potrzebuję na szybko namiarów na *projektanta wszelkich przyłączy* (gaz, wod-kan i prunt).
Niestety p. Maciej Chrustowski polecany przez krisa nie odbiera w ogóle telefonów...   :cry:

----------


## sharpie

Witam wszystkich

Poszukuję fachowca od schodów okolice Nieporętu. Schody są wylane także obłożenie ich drewnem i zrobienie poręczy.


Ula

----------


## felus5

Dziekuje Panu Jarkowi za polecenie moich uslug i życze milego uzytkowania


   Witold Sitnik
    695435814


  To co robisz rób z głową

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Pytaliście mnie o wykonawców, więc jak dotychczas polecam (tylko tych tak z ręką na sercu, innych nie polecam):
> Elektryk: 0601 980 610
> Balustrady: 0603 604 720
> Tynki gipsowe: 0509 202 544
> Wylewki: 0604 064 734
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Staszek



Niestety, przykro jest to powiedzieć, po raz pierwszy w sumie, ale muszę odwołać polecenie Pana od balustrad i ogrodzenia. Jak przyszło do reklamacji - drobna sprawa w sumie, bo tylko zamek - to najpierw mnie zwodził, bo on nie będzie jechał specjalnie do mnie, tylko przy okazji. Później zrobił byle co i powiedzial, abym mu du... nie zawracał. Bardzo wulgarny i nierzeteleny.... Wszystko fajnie było do czasu zapłacenia pieniążków, Jak przyszło do reklamacji, to jestem dla niego bleeee... niedobry klient.
Amatorszczyzna...
Nie korzystajcie z jego usług, aby się nie denerować.

----------


## kamilpis1

Szczerze chcialbym polecić firme pana Piskorza, w ciągu jednego dnia wykonali u mnie 230 m/kw posadzki wraz z izolacją, jak narazie nic nie pęka, wszystko równo schnie i co najwazniejsze jest równiutko. Brygada solidna i bardzo zgrana - 4 osobowa

Kontakt:
696458334

----------


## kamilpis1

> Napisał samigom
> 
> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do wylewek na koniec października/listopad. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę  
> 
> 
> Prosze bardzo  
> 696 458 334.
> Mam naprawde bardzo ladne wylewki


Wylewki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Ja też szczerze polecam tą ekipe, w ciągu jednego dnia wykonali 230 m/kw wylewki wraz z izolacja. jestem naprawde zadowolony.
Jest równo i nie popękało
tel: 696458334

----------


## Lunetka

jasne *kamilpis1*, wszyscy ci wierzą....   :Evil:

----------


## no_kya

> Kończę wykańczanie domu i mogę polecić kilka ekip np. tynkarzy, eletryków, wylewkarzy.


ja bardzo chętnie przyjmę polecenia do:
tynkarzy (C-W)
glazurników (mam pewnie coś ponad 150 m do wyklejenia)
wylewkarzy (mikrokret)
fachowców od ocieplenia poddasza i od płyt gk

z góry dzięki

no_kya

----------


## no_kya

Drodzy,

poszukuję *pilnie namiarów na wykonawcę drzwi zewnętrznych - możliwie najbardziej bezpiecznych.*
*Zależy mi również na szybkiej realizacji.*

no_kya

----------


## Ajur

> Ludziska pomocy. Potrzebuje od kwietnia/maja 2008 ekipy do postawienia stanu surowego okolice Piaseczna! 
> 
> Czy ktos sie zlituje i mi pomoze?
> 
> Z gory dziekuje 
> 
> Iwo


Super ekipa. Żałuję, że ich nie spotkałam wcześniej. Budowali u mojego sąsiada - mury z więźbą w dwa miesiące. U mnie robili tarasy i jętki do podsufitki.

p. Piotr 506 242 543

Ajur

----------


## mikopiko

Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia domu+ podbitka oraz solidnego fachowca do schodów drewnianych (obłożenie betonowych schodów stopniami drewnianymi). Jeśli ktoś jest zadowolony ze swych wykonawców to proszę o namiary  :big grin:  .
Dzięki

----------


## xwing

Witam,

Ja poszukuje ekipy do ogólnie pojętej wykończeniówki (ocieplenie poddasza, glazura, podwieszane sufity, trochę gładzi, ułożenie gresów na tarasach etc..)

Jesli ktoś z Was ma dobre doświadczenia to proszę o info.
Dom jest w Markach pod W-wą

dzięki

----------


## klememi

> Drodzy,
> 
> poszukuję *pilnie namiarów na wykonawcę drzwi zewnętrznych - możliwie najbardziej bezpiecznych.*
> *Zależy mi również na szybkiej realizacji.*
> 
> no_kya


Firma Zbig-met z Jabłonnej. Zrobili solidne drzwi wg mojego projektu za nieco ponad 6 tys. Wyszly cudo ! Przy odbiorze okazalo sie ze sa 2 male odpryski lakieru ale to sie zdarza, nie ma co plakac. Wczoraj zabrali drzwi do poprawki, dzis montuja z powrotem.

----------


## no_kya

dzięki

postaram się wkrótce z nimi skontaktować

no_kya

----------


## atos26

> Ja polecam swojego wykończeniowca. Robił u mnie ogrodzenie ( z przeróbką bramy, bo mi rodzony ojciec skiepścił), kominek, dgp, sufit z kg (miooodzio), gres, glazurę i mnóstwo jeszcze innych rzeczy.
> Przy okazji przypilnował mi paru innych fachowców. Strasznie fajny człowiek przy okazji. Kończy u mnie za ok.tydzień. Namiary zainteresowanym wyślę na priva.


Witam,
Bardzo proszę o namiar na tego pana.

----------


## no_kya

> Napisał mika31
> 
> Ja polecam swojego wykończeniowca. Robił u mnie ogrodzenie ( z przeróbką bramy, bo mi rodzony ojciec skiepścił), kominek, dgp, sufit z kg (miooodzio), gres, glazurę i mnóstwo jeszcze innych rzeczy.
> Przy okazji przypilnował mi paru innych fachowców. Strasznie fajny człowiek przy okazji. Kończy u mnie za ok.tydzień. Namiary zainteresowanym wyślę na priva.
> 
> 
> Witam,
> Bardzo proszę o namiar na tego pana.


ja też poproszę o namiary;
u mnie tego rodzaju prace dopiero na kwiecień/maj ale już czas sie umawiać

thx

no_kya

----------


## amirkosia

> *aniamalinowska napisał:* 
> Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego. 
> 
> 
> jeśli obsługuje W-wę to też poproszę o namiary


czy ja tez mogę prosić o namiary?

----------


## amirkosia

> Ja polecam Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, przeliczeń technicznych (np. zamiana jednych materiałów na drugie, przerobienie fragmentów domu), etc. B. duża wiedza, b. sympatyczny i nie jest drogi.


Witam,
byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za namiar na Pana Andrzeja. Ostatni architekt z którym miałam do czynienia - istna porażka, zdziwiłam się że tacy istnieją  :sad: ((
pozdrawiam i z góry dziekuję
Ania

----------


## aniamalinowska

> Napisał zygmor
> 
> Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.
> 
> 
> U mnie też pracowal wlaśnie vadiol 
> U kilku sasiadow tez.


I u mnie.




Poszukuje kogos do podbitki.

----------


## aniamalinowska

Wszystkich , ktorzy prosili o namiary na ekipe do stanu surowego mowie , ze terminy do konca roku maja zajete.Pracuja u nas na osiedlu do konca roku.

----------


## aga&piotr

ekipa nieaktualna

----------


## Kruz23

Szukam i szukam i nie mogę znalezdz ekipy do malowania.

Bardzo proszę was podajcie mi namiary na solidnych i dobry malarzy którzy u was malowali.

Wszelkie dane bardzo prosze przesłać na prv oraz z info ile wzieli od was za pomalowanie 1m2

----------


## grzegorz10

Jeżeli ktoś poszukuje tynkarzy tynku tradycyjnego to polecam 
Pan Janek robił u mie Solidna ekipa 0-667-329-349

----------


## mario1976

Jak wszyscy to i ja polecę 

Dekarz - Witek Groń 607 242 688. Ekipa kilku górali robiących w okolicach Warszawy od kilku lat. Polecało mi ich kilka osób z okolicy i forum. Szybcy, z profesjonalnym sprzętem (winda, giętarki, młotki atomatyczne etc). Osoby które mi ich polecały mają dachy od kilku lat. Największe wichury a dachówki na swoim miejscu. Terminowi, podpisują umowy bez problemów i wydziwiania....podczas prac wymyśliłem sobie dodatkowe okna połaciowe, wyłaz. Nie wzięli grosza więcej.

Szambo - Mariusz Kucharski z Legionowa 602 325 904 - elastyczny, terminowy, pełen profesjonalizm. Przyjechał piękną żółtą Scanią i jeszcze łądniejszą Scanią koparką, dwie godziny i szambo z podłączeniem, czujką przepełnienia i wyjściem do ogrodzenia było zamontowane.

Stan surowy z więźbą - także ekipa górali. Robią od kilku lat w rejonie Starych Babic.Terminowi (10 osób w ekipie)...pilnować trzeba jak każdych ale bez większych zastrzeżeń. Podpisana umowa i wystawione rachunki. Antek Wójcik...niestety mój tel. umarł a w notesie ich nie mam więc jakby ktoś był zainteresowany to zapraszam na priv.

----------


## kukis

To ja w takim razie rowniez poprosze kontakt do tej ekipy
[email protected]

----------


## agnieszka1980

Witam, 
proszę o namiary na ekipę od ogrodzeń, 
ok. 90mb ogrodzenia: siatka + słupki + podmurówka. Okolice Nadarzyna. 

dzięki

----------


## myszkaxs

Ponieważ powoli zbliża sie zakończenie u mnie prac wykończeniowych moge  polecić swojego wyykończeniowca - Pana Zbyszka, wykonuje wszelkie prace wykończeniowe-zabudowa gips-karton, glazura, terakota, biały montaż, malowanie, hydraulika, drobna elektryka, gładzie itp. Zainteresowanym podam telefon na priva.

----------


## Niebieskooka sroka

ja również proszę o namiary na tą ekipę,z góry dzięki

----------


## kris19

*Polecam firmę DLH Drewno przy ul. Modlińskiej 231*

Doskonała firma z bardzo dobrym towarem. (PARKIETY. DESKI PODŁOGOWE, PODLOGI WARSTWOWE, CHEMIA DO PARKIETÓW, LISTWY I WIELE INNYCH – DREWNO Z CAŁEGO SWIATA )
Bardzo dobry kontakt z klientem, potrafią doradzić i chętnie odpowiadają na wszystkie pytania.
Drzewo na parkiety jest naprawdę wysortowane w danej klasie produktu co często nie jest praktykowane do końca w innych firmach (gdzieś przecież trzeba przyciąć parę groszy).
Posiadają sprawdzone namiary na parkieciarzy.

*Kupuje tam parkiety,*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*Przed podjęciem decyzji co do Waszych podłóg porozmawiajcie z Panem Andrzejem Kwapisiewiczem* z
DLH Poland
03-120 Warszawa
ul. Modlińska 231
695 350 040
tel. 22 / 811 11 60
fax 22 / 614 47 01
pn-pt 8 - 17
sob 9 - 14

*Na hasło Murator zniżka, można tez powołać się na Krzysztofa z Białołęki*
POLECAM

----------


## samigom

A ja tym razem szukam namiarów na stolarza, który zrobiłby mi kuchnię wg mojego projektu. Ew. w grę wchodziłyby także drzwi wewnętrzne.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> A ja tym razem szukam namiarów na stolarza, który zrobiłby mi kuchnię wg mojego projektu. Ew. w grę wchodziłyby także drzwi wewnętrzne.


zadzwoń Pan Podgórski  drewno meble 602 279 982, 604 246 095, - ten pierwszy odbiera  pani i ona rozmawia  i ustala, widziałem ich prace w postaci drzwi, mebli ładnie zrobione - generalnie robią z drewna na podstawie dostarczonych zdjęc lub rysunków - napewno zadzwonić nie zaszkodzi   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  - są z mławy czy coś takiego. Firma polecana tylko od klienta do klienta  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Kretes

Witam. Zamierzam rozpocząć budowę domu w Chotomowie .Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do stanu surowego a także kierownika budowy.Bardzo proszę o przesłanie namiarów.Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## klememi

Polecam z czystym sumieniem firme Arkada www.arkada.net.pl

U mnie wlasciwie juz koncza stan deweloperski, minelo zaledwie 7 miesiecy a chalupa duuuza i trudna architektonicznie. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Lili Lili

Polecam pana od wykończeniówki. U mnie zaczął od malowania, a potem się zdecydowałam na całą resztę: gładzie, glazury, poprawki elektryki. Bardzo solidny i "nieuciążliwy". Południowo-zachodnie rejony podwarszawskie. Zainteresowanym podam namiary na priva.

----------


## rrmi

> Polecam pana od wykończeniówki. U mnie zaczął od malowania, a potem się zdecydowałam na całą resztę: gładzie, glazury, poprawki elektryki. Bardzo solidny i "nieuciążliwy". Południowo-zachodnie rejony podwarszawskie. Zainteresowanym podam namiary na priva.


To najpierw malowaliscie  a pozniej gladzie ?  :big grin:  

Szukam kogos , kto rozwozi ziemie w okolicy Piaseczna .
Musze podrownac podworko .Na poczatek nie musi byc jakas secjalnie dobra , ale i nie humus.
Prosze o kogos sprawdzonego  zeby sie nie okazalo ,  ze gline na podworku wyrzuci  :Wink2:

----------


## Lili Lili

> Napisał Lili Lili
> 
> Polecam pana od wykończeniówki. U mnie zaczął od malowania, a potem się zdecydowałam na całą resztę: gładzie, glazury, poprawki elektryki. Bardzo solidny i "nieuciążliwy". Południowo-zachodnie rejony podwarszawskie. Zainteresowanym podam namiary na priva.
> 
> 
> To najpierw malowaliscie  a pozniej gladzie ?  
> 
> Szukam kogos , kto rozwozi ziemie w okolicy Piaseczna .


Mam dwa budynki. Najpierw malowałam dom, żeby jak najszybciej zamieszkać. Potem zdecydowałam się wykorzystać solidnego wykonawcę i wzięliśmy się za wykańczanie budynku garażowego z poddaszem mieszkalnym. I wszystko jasne  :big grin:

----------


## Madziorkaa

[quote="amirkosia"]


> Ja polecam Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, przeliczeń technicznych (np. zamiana jednych materiałów na drugie, przerobienie fragmentów domu), etc. B. duża wiedza, b. sympatyczny i nie jest drogi.


poproszę o namiary na tego Pana, bo moja obecna Pani Architekt jest do kitu :sad:

----------


## Madziorkaa

> No to moge polecic:
> 
> - ekipa gorali do stanu surowego - naprawde godni polecenia, namiary dostalem od jednej z forumowiczek, zbudowali mi dom, teraz buduja mojemu koledze 
> 
> - ekipa od pokryc dachowych jw (takze znana na Forum - dzieki Izat  )
> 
> - elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego
> 
> Ze szczegolami zapraszam na priva.
> ...


poproszę namiary na górali i na ekipę do pokryć dachowych.

----------


## Betsi2006

Poszukuję firmy do układania kostki brukowej ( najlepiej żeby tez zarys projektu zrobili i doradzili cos sensownego)

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Witam.
> 
> Do zabudowy GK polecam:
> 
> p. Tomasz Pietras, tel. 698347775 
> 
> oraz 
> 
> p. Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828
> ...



A to chyba o to ogłoszenie chodziło. Już sobie wszystko przypominam. Dzwoniłem do Pana wtedy, nie podawałem, że chcę robić w Słupnie gips kartony (proszę się na to nie powoływać), bo nawet nie dotarliśmy do takiego stadium rozmowy... Był Pan ze wszystkim na "nie", niezbyt miły, a czasami nawet wulgarny, a po paru sekundach się Pan rozłaczył... Może Pan mówić, że jest taki czysty jak łza, jest Pan super wykonawcą itd. (to oczywiście nie jest wykluczone, bo jednak ludzie Pana polecają), ale proszę nie robić parodii, że Pan taki pokrzywdzony... Wtedy taki bardzo miła jak Pan mówił przez telefon Pan nie był, więc może Pan mieć tylko do siebie pretensje. A jezeli tak strasznie Pana uraziłem, że przez pół roku nie moze Pan dojść do siebie, to serdecznie Pana przepraszam  :Confused:

----------


## Staszekmoje

ok

----------


## Staszekmoje

chyba coś się poprzestawiało  :smile:

----------


## BasiaK113

Witajcie jestem tu całkiem świerza  :smile: wiec tym bardziej prosze o wyrozumiałość i pomoc  :smile: 

Kończe mieszkanie na strychu i potrzebuje kogoś do obłozenia drewnem.
Chodzi o wykończenie czesci drewiennych strychu.

Czy ktos z was robił cos takiego zna ceny i fachowców?

Szukam takze kogoś tko zrobi mi drewniana podłoge trepy i parapety. :smile: 

Prosze o pomoc 
z góry dziekuje

----------


## Monsiu

witam,
proszę o polecenie ekipy,która profesjonalnie podejdzie do tematu wykonania drewnaianego stropu w już zamieszkałym budynku murowanym.Temat aktualny na wiosnę/lato (bo musimy się wyprowadzić z domu :smile:  i wywieźć dzieci)

zależy mi na ekipie,która ma już doświadczenie z takim przypadkiem.

ze swojej strony mogę polecić ekipę do ogrodzeń z okolic Nadarzyna (ktoś niedawno pytał o to) i osobę do układania kostki brukowej,profesjonalnie i niedrogo (nie firma!).

mogę jeszcze polecić firmę kominkową-w 4 dni miałam zrobiony kominek od zera,łacznie z rozbiórką starego-www.kominkikomo.pl
jestem bardzo zadowolona-super terminowi,czyści,dobre ceny,profesjonalne doradztwo i projektowanie,krótkie terminy.

dziękuję i pozdrawiam,

----------


## Meggy1980

> Napisał tornado17
> 
> Ja polecam Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę, przeliczeń technicznych (np. zamiana jednych materiałów na drugie, przerobienie fragmentów domu), etc. B. duża wiedza, b. sympatyczny i nie jest drogi.
> 
> 
> Bylabym zainteresowana. Mozna prosic o namiary na priva? Znasz ceny? 
> Z gory dziekuje


Czy ja także moge prosić o namiary na priva?

----------


## samigom

Eugeniusz_,

dzięki za namiary.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Eugeniusz_,
> 
> dzięki za namiary.


Będę prosił o informacje jak czy i jak się ułożyła współpraca, u mnie też bedą robić  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## dankat

> Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego.


Witam!
Bede wdzieczna za namiary na kierownika. Prosze tez o info ile bierze.

Pozdr
Danka

----------


## dankat

Witam serdecznie! 
Bede bardzo wdzieczna za polecenie sprawdzonych fachowcow:

*Projektanta* - taniego, do adaptacji gotowego projektu. Jak sadzicie jaka jest rozsadna cena adaptacji z niewielkimi zmianami?

*Kierownika budowy* - solidnego. Ile wy placicie kierownikowi?

*Dekarzy* - do polozenia blachodachowki w polowie czerwca - budowa pod piasecznem.

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc! Mam nadzieje, ze juz niedlugo, jako bardziej doswiadczony forumowicz, bede mogla sluzych przydatnymi informacjami.

Danka

----------


## Edziakus

To ja takze prosilabym o namiary na Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) do adaptacji gotowych projektów celem uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.
z gory serdecznie dziekuje.

----------


## kurczaki3

Witam

Poproszę również o namiary na tego Pana.




> Napisał atos26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mika31
> 
> ...

----------


## Krzysztof III

Czesc 4room

Ja zaczynam budowę kwiecień - wrzesień. Zostałem porzucony przez niedoszłą ekipę, więc szukam na okres kwiecien - sierpien jakąś ok ekipę do samych fundamentów. Od września mam już ekipę na mury i więźbę. 

Macie kogoś godnego polecenia???

KIII

----------


## _ANIA

Hej, pierwszy raz dziś trafiłam na ten temat - bardzo mi się podoba   :Lol:   Spisałam sobie kilka telefonów do glazurników (których aktualnie poszukuję) mam tylko pytanie o to, która ekipa jest "spora" - mam do położenia ok.170m2 + ściany w łazienkach i kuchni, to dość dużo a nie mam na to wiele czasu. Chciałabym, aby prace posuwały się naprawdę sprawnie, stąd wymyśliłam sobie, że zatrudniłabym 4-6 osób (albo i więcej) a nie np.1-2. Tak, że jedni kładli by np.garaż, drudzy łazienki, trzeci kuchnia i salon, itd.

----------


## natka74

Witam wszystkich budujących, 

przymierzam się do rozpoczęcia budowy domu na terenie, na którym w latach "minionego systemu" poprowadzono sieć melioracyjną. Może ktoś z Was mógłby polecić mi sprawdzoną (czytaj solidną i terminową) firmę zajmującą się przerabianiem ciągów drenarskich. 

Renata.

----------


## ines12

mam zamiar zacząć budowę domu jednorodzinnego do 130 m2 jeszcze w tym roku. zastanawiam sie nad formą budowy: czy pod klucz przez firmę, czy systemem gospodarczym? jak możecie to proszę o jakieś rady. 
jeśli znacie jakąś/kieś dobre firmy budujące pod klucz też będzie pomocne, może jakieś namiary?

zostawiam maila: [email protected] 
z góry dzięki

----------


## Aninka

Witam Was wszystkich serdecznie.
Jestem na forum świeżynką więc jeżeli popełnię jakiś błąd proszę o  wyrozumiałóśc.

Poszukuję ekipy do wykończenia domu : położenie podłóg, glazury, terakoty, zabudowy karton gipsem, zabudowa kominka, zrobienie drzwi i kuchni (stolarz)
Mam nadzieję, że Wy jako doświadczona kadra polecicie mi sprawdzone ekipy   :big grin: 
Prace planuję rozpocząć na jesieni

Bardzo dziękuję i pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## generalski

GLAZURNIK SOLIDNY POSZUKIWANY!!!
Witam Potrzebuje na Maj SOLIDNEGO GLAZURNIKA do mieszkania na Białołęce.
Czy możecie kogoś polecić.
Pilnie czekam na informacie.
Może być wiadomośc prywatna
CZEKAM

----------


## generalski

czy ktoś zna glazurnika Tomasz Sadecki  ma tutaj nick 'Krezor'?
Jakaś opinia bedę wdzięczny

----------


## jolek68

> Szambo - Mariusz Kucharski z Legionowa 602 325 904 - elastyczny, terminowy, pełen profesjonalizm. Przyjechał piękną żółtą Scanią i jeszcze łądniejszą Scanią koparką, dwie godziny i szambo z podłączeniem, czujką przepełnienia i wyjściem do ogrodzenia było zamontowane.


Mam pytanko, jak duże, z czego i ile cię ta "przyjemność" kosztowała?  :big grin:

----------


## ewsco

Cześć
ja mogę polecić firmę wykończeniową 
zrobili mi cały środek jestem badzo zadowolona
solidni i tani naprawdę polecam telefon podam na priv
a jeśli chodzi o meble to firma KAm-meble wszystko pod zamówienie SUPER

----------


## kris55

Witam wszystkich, prześledziłem kilka ostatnich stron, notatki porobiłem... ale i tak napisze   :big grin:  
Potrzebuję z okolic Piaseczna godnych polecenia: 

hydraulika (woda, kanaliza, C.O w tym ok.30 m2 podłogówki)

ocieplenie poddasza

wykonanie stropu drewnianego

elewacja - ocieplenie (chyba na sucho) - trwa "burza mózgów" tynk czy okładzina :smile: 

oraz wykonanie małego patio (ogrodzenie, bruk, przebudowa starego zewnętrznego komina)

Będe wdzięczny na każde info!!!
Krzysiek

----------


## byczy

szukam namiaru na sprawdzoną ekipę na *ocieplenie budynku*

roboty planuję na maj-czerwiec, wieć trochę czasu jest

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## _ANIA

*EdekHornówek,* dałoby radę obejrzeć u Ciebie glazurę? Próbowałam Ci wysłać PW, ale mam obawy, że nie poszło, bo coś mi pisze, że wiadomości zajmują 100% skrzynki a mimo wielokrotnego wciskania guzika "usuń wszystkie" wiadomości nie znikają...

----------


## maro11

Mariusz Smolarczyk
Tel. 606728217
[email protected]

----------


## monia77w1

> *EdekHornówek,* dałoby radę obejrzeć u Ciebie glazurę? Próbowałam Ci wysłać PW, ale mam obawy, że nie poszło, bo coś mi pisze, że wiadomości zajmują 100% skrzynki a mimo wielokrotnego wciskania guzika "usuń wszystkie" wiadomości nie znikają...


Żeby usunąć wiadomość trzeba każdą  otworzyć i na dole po prawej stronie jest usuwanie. Niestety ostatnio nie daje się usunać ich hurtem.

----------


## _ANIA

Dzięk*i Monia*!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Beatawi

> Napisał LALUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ewa76
> 
> ...


ja również poproszę o kontakt na priva

----------


## Beatawi

> Napisał LALUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ewa76
> 
> ...


Bardzo proszę o namiary na priva

----------


## Beatawi

> *aniamalinowska napisał:* 
> Moge polecic mojego kierbuda i ekipe do stanu surowego. 
> 
> 
> jeśli obsługuje W-wę to też poproszę o namiary


Witam, bardzo prosze o namiary na priva. Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Beatawi

> Napisał abb
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> 
> czy moge prosic o namiary
> z gory dziekuje i pzdr


Bardzo prosze o namiary na priva
pozdrawiam,
Beata

----------


## Beatawi

[quote="krriiss"][quote="copperfield"][quote="mada111"][quote="Halszka"]


> abb napisał:
> 
> Ponieważ dużo osób szuka murarzy do stanu surowego mogę polecić swoich naprawdę spisali się na medal.Są też uczciwi i niedrodzy. Właśnie zakończyli moją budowę w Hornówku jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> proszę o kontakt do murarzy.


ja również bardzo porsze o kontakt na priva
dziekuję
Beata

----------


## mardab41

Witam
Bardzo prosze o kontakt na ekipę stan surowy zamknięty w okolicach Radzymina. E-mail [email protected]
Chcemy ruszyć z budową maj, czeriec tylko są straszne problemy z dobrymi murarzami.
Pozdrawiam 
Marcin

----------


## Arol_62

Ja tez szukam dobrej ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego z dachem.Fundament juz gotowy a ekipa gorali ktora mi go zrobila zrezygnowala z dalszej budowy bo maja duzo roboty blizej domu.Chcialbym budowac dalej na przelomie czerwca i lipca.
Sciana jednowarstwowa w systemie Solbet,domek maly ,materialy juz zamowione.Prosze o namiary.Budowa w okolicy Sulejowka.

----------


## Ola_xxx

Witam,

mamy do wykończenia segment w okolicach Warszawy. Szukamy ekip (lub ekipy) do wykonania poniższych prac. Może któś z Was zna kogoś solidnego godnego polecenia, będziemy wdzięczni za kontakt. 

-glazura i terakota
-parkiet egzotyczny
-ściany g/k, podwieszane sufity
-hydraulika, grzejniki kanałowe + ogrzewanie podłogowe
-przestawienie kilku ścian
-ocieplenie i adaptacja poddasza
-zbudowanie tarasu
-zbudowanie schodów z betonu
-centralny odkurzacz
-kominek
-klimatyzacja + rekuperator
-malowanie
-elektryka

W zamian mamy świetnego fachowca od mebli kuchennych (będziemy zamawiać u niego już drugą kuchnię). J

Pozdrawiam
Ola

----------


## Szymi10

Witam,
I ja mam również prośbę o polecenie sprawdzonych fachowców od ocieplenia, tynków i wylewek. Może ktoś jest zadowolony i może polecić kogoś solidnego. Buduję na Białołęce. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam. 
 :smile:

----------


## malina29

Nam dom stawiała ekipa z pod Krakowa. Bardzo solidnie i szybko. Postawili go w trzy tygonie (140m2, parter+podasze, bez piwnicy). Zrobie dachu zajeło im tydzień. Ceny także bardzo konkurenyjne co do cen ekip z warszawskiego.   :Lol:

----------


## Madziorkaa

szukam kierownika budowy Otwock

----------


## izat

polecam KOWALA, nie ślusarza a kowala
robi piękne rzeczy, współpraca z nim układała mi się baaaardzo dobrze
ma również konkurencyjne ceny
bardzo polecam, młody i ambitny
Adam Cyran 506 645 397

----------


## izat

polecam KOWALA, nie ślusarza a kowala
robi piękne rzeczy, współpraca z nim układała mi się baaaardzo dobrze
ma również konkurencyjne ceny
bardzo polecam, młody i ambitny
*Adam Cyran 506 645 397*

----------


## Madziorkaa

> Witam,
> 
> mamy do wykończenia segment w okolicach Warszawy. Szukamy ekip (lub ekipy) do wykonania poniższych prac. Może któś z Was zna kogoś solidnego godnego polecenia, będziemy wdzięczni za kontakt. 
> 
> -glazura i terakota
> -parkiet egzotyczny
> -ściany g/k, podwieszane sufity
> -hydraulika, grzejniki kanałowe + ogrzewanie podłogowe
> -przestawienie kilku ścian
> ...


znam dobrą firme która kładzie instalacje elektryczne, robili oni całą eketryke w domu mojej siostry i u mnie tez bedą, dużo osób jest zadowolonych z ich usług i poleca ich tzw pocztą pantoflową , wadą są terminy ale jak ktoś dobry to zapracowany.

----------


## madziunia85

witam was Kochani!!

Poszukuję namiarów na ludzi robiących ocieplenie poddasza  razem z układaniem GK, może macie kogoś godnego polecenia ??


Szukam , szukam i znalesc nie moge..

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Polecam z czystym sumieniem firme Arkada www.arkada.net.pl
> 
> U mnie wlasciwie juz koncza stan deweloperski, minelo zaledwie 7 miesiecy a chalupa duuuza i trudna architektonicznie. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Klememi gdzie budujesz w izabelinie to przyjde zobaczyc, ja zaczynam na sadowej ca. za 2 miesiace.

Pzdr

----------


## kathulek

> Napisał ostry
> 
> No to moge polecic:
> 
> - ekipa gorali do stanu surowego - naprawde godni polecenia, namiary dostalem od jednej z forumowiczek, zbudowali mi dom, teraz buduja mojemu koledze 
> 
> - ekipa od pokryc dachowych jw (takze znana na Forum - dzieki Izat  )
> 
> - elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego
> ...


Ja też poproszę namiary na [email protected] jeśli to nie będzie problemem
wielkie dzięki

----------


## Zorka31

Witam, może ktoś polecić fachowca od instalacji odkurzacza centralnego? W zasadzie na już. Okolice Grodziska mazowieckiego.

----------


## Arol_62

> Napisał ostry
> 
> No to moge polecic:
> 
> - ekipa gorali do stanu surowego - naprawde godni polecenia, namiary dostalem od jednej z forumowiczek, zbudowali mi dom, teraz buduja mojemu koledze 
> 
> - ekipa od pokryc dachowych jw (takze znana na Forum - dzieki Izat  )
> 
> - elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego
> ...





Prosze tez o namiary na te ekipe na priva[/quote]

----------


## MAX21

Witam Serdecznie.

Na dzień dobry bardzo serdecznie Was witam drodzy forumowicze.

Bardzo proszę o namiary na ekipę do stanu surowego zamkniętego z okolic Wyszkowa - Radzymina.

Max

----------


## coli

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowcow.

----------


## Nefer

*EKIPA DO STANU SUROWEGO* - zajrzyjcie do dziennika  :smile:  :smile: 
Mariusz Andruszkiewicz 509-214-769 

NIe wiem czy nie chwalę dnia przed zachodem słońca (najwyżej będę sobie pluła w brodę  :smile: ), ale moja ekipa jest czaderska.
Zasuwają jak dzicy.
Zaczęli od rozbiórki budynku ( 4 luty) a w piątek wylewanie stropu nad parterem. Dom 263 mw + 36 mkw garaż. Powierzchnia zabudowy - 211 mkw.
NIe wiem jak Wy , ale ja jestem zadowolona  :smile: 
Szef ekipy używa mózgu, a że od dziecka pracuje przy budowach ( zaczynał ze swoim tatą) to widzi to czego brakuje w projekcie. Zmiany ? Mówisz raz i wie.
Pan, który zarządza całym zamieszaniem jest niezwykle zorganizowany. I uważam, że robi to na piątkę. Ekipa nie stoi nawet 15 minut ( pomimo wielu przeciwności losu  :smile:  jak to zwykle na budowie : a to pompa siadła, a to koparka nie dojechała...)

Możecie się na mnie powoływać  :smile:

----------


## no_kya

*TYNKARZE!!!*

*dobrych i sprawdzonych pilnie poszukuję!
do tynków tradycyjnych
do otynkowania jakieś 1200 mk*

na kwiecień

może ktoś z Was może polecić ekipę?

z góry bardzo dziękuję i sorry że w temacie poleceń nie polecam lecz proszę o polecenie, no ale mam nóż na gardle

no_kya

----------


## TK30

> Napisał Madziorkaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ostry
> 
> ...


Ja też bym poprosiła o namiary jeśli to nie będzie problem

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Dom w Świetliku pracowni Archon. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na maila [email protected] 

Budowa w okolicach Radzymina pod Warszawą.

----------


## smog

Korzystam już trochę z forum, głównie szukając informacji. Skorzystałem z kilku polecanych wykonawców, więc mogę się odwdzięczyć.

Polecam (słusznie polecanego już kilkukrotnie tutaj - sprawdźcie sami) Pana Darka Laska.

SCHODY

Dzięki Panu Darkowi, szybko i bezboleśnie mam 2 pary ładnych, samonośnych dębowych schodów. 
Schody bez zarzutu, ale nawet ważniejsze jest w tych czasach, że Pan Darek jest słowny, uczciwy i IMHO bardzo rozsądny cenowo.

Darek Lasek 608-404-823

----------


## TK30

To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - *STOLARZY* ( projekt i wykonanie mebli nie tylko kuchennych  :smile:   ). 

Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr  507-953-818 

Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
Naprawdę polecam !

Jak by ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia ich pracy

----------


## mario1976

> Witam, może ktoś polecić fachowca od instalacji odkurzacza centralnego? W zasadzie na już. Okolice Grodziska mazowieckiego.


Nie wiem czy obrabia Grodzisk ale polecam. Robił mi wycenę i wchodzi przed wylewką. Pracę zakończył już u sasiada. Pełna kultura i atrakcyjny cenowo.

600 820 287 - niestety nie pamietam imienia i nazwiska

----------


## rafal9

Poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego (rejon Legionowa),

prośba o kontakty do tych, z których byliście zadowoleni.

----------


## piter1999

Witam,

Gdyby ktoś poszukiwał firmy remontowo-budowlanej to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić www.sk-construction.pl.
U mnie się sprawdzili (wykończeniówka od stanu deweloperskiego).

Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## barbamama

Polecam ekipę górali do wykończeniówki, zakres prac  trzeba ustalić bo ja już sie pogubiam co mogą robić, a robią wieeele  :smile:  Preferowane okolice Jabłonny i Legionowa

oto namiary p. Staszek 783689908, p. Zbyszek 505821021, 
p. Wacek 695674412, dzwońcie po 20 
powodzenia , pozdrawiam 
Beata

----------


## mirek_4

Witam,

Ja poszukuje ekipy która wykonuje tynki cmentowo-wapienne wykończone piaskiem kwarcowym. Budowa w okolicy Warszawy. Jak Macie kogoś godnego polecenia to b.proszę o kontakt [email protected]. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarek77

Witam
Poszukuję dobrej ekipy do dachu na przełomie maja i czerwca i oczywiście nie drogiej
z góry dziękuje za namiary
[email protected]

pozdrawiam

----------


## nitubaga

> Witam,
> poszukuje sprawdzonego stolarza, ktory wykona kuchnie oraz drzwi wewnetrzne w rozsadnej cenie   
> w zamian moge podac z czystym sumieniem namiary na "zlota raczke" od elektryki i odkurzacza centralnego


czy mogę prosić o namiar na kogoś od odkurzacza ?
dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## nitubaga

.............a i parkieciarz mile widziany   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Pawel_12

> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy


Niestety nie mogę przyłączyć się do dobrej opinii "izat" na temat tego Pana. Co prawda dach zrobił szybko i bez problemów ale po jakimś czasie wyszło na jaw kilka niedoróbek i drobnych usterek - typu rynny z niewłaściwym spadkiem, zamocowane zbyt blisko sciany ( brakuje miejsca na styropian ocieplający scianę ) itp. Pan Robert co prawda odbiera telefon i obiecuje, że usterki usunie ale te obietnicę słyszę już od trzech miesięcy - a dzwoniłem do niego średnio raz w tygodniu - za każdym razem słyszałem, że będzie pojutrze. Zmarnowałem kilka dni urlopu umawiając się z tym Panem na usunięcie nieprawidłowośći.
W przypadku korzystania z usług tego Pana proponuję odczekać jakiś czas z zapłatą "ostatniej raty" za wykonaną usługę, aż do uzyskania całkowitej pewności że wszystko jest OK - ewentualne naprawy gwarancyjne są niemożliwe do wyegzekwowania.

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy
> 
> 
> Niestety nie mogę przyłączyć się do dobrej opinii "izat" na temat tego Pana. Co prawda dach zrobił szybko i bez problemów ale po jakimś czasie wyszło na jaw kilka niedoróbek i drobnych usterek - typu rynny z niewłaściwym spadkiem, zamocowane zbyt blisko sciany ( brakuje miejsca na styropian ocieplający scianę ) itp. Pan Robert co prawda odbiera telefon i obiecuje, że usterki usunie ale te obietnicę słyszę już od trzech miesięcy - a dzwoniłem do niego średnio raz w tygodniu - za każdym razem słyszałem, że będzie pojutrze. Zmarnowałem kilka dni urlopu umawiając się z tym Panem na usunięcie nieprawidłowośći.
> W przypadku korzystania z usług tego Pana proponuję odczekać jakiś czas z zapłatą "ostatniej raty" za wykonaną usługę, aż do uzyskania całkowitej pewności że wszystko jest OK - ewentualne naprawy gwarancyjne są niemożliwe do wyegzekwowania.


a ja nadal polecam Pana Koprowskiego  :smile: 
aktualnie wykonuje mi usługi dekarskie na drugim obiekcie i jestem jak najbardziej zadowolona ze współpracy, czego nie można powiedzieć o innych wykonawcach
pracowały u mnie 3 ekipy dekarzy i nikt nie dorównuje Panu Koprowskiemu
jak dla mnie jest super fachowcem
więc jak najbardziej polecam  :smile:

----------


## mikopiko

Glazurnika...glazurnika...glazurnika  :oops:   :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## agnesradi

Witamy, jesteśmy kolejną parą jaka postanowiła opuscić Warszawę i przenieść się do włansego domu w okolicach Piaseczna. Tyle plany. A realizacja - działkę juz mamy, ale nic więcej. Dlatego tak liczymy na pomoc bardziej doświadczonych "budowniczych". Jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania formalnosci związanych z uzyskaniem pozowlenia na budowę, to chyba najwyższa pora aby rozejrzeć się za ekpią. Rozpoczęcie budowy planujemy jak najszybciej - realnie biorąc chyba sierpień/wrzesień. Jeśli możecie poratować nas kontaktami do sprawdzonych ekip będziemy wdzięczni, potrzebujemy takze architekta który szybko i spawnie zaadoptuje nasz projekt i kierownika budowy. 

hej nefer,
przerzucilem Twój dzienniczek, oceny masz niezłe, ale numeru ekipy nie znalazłem, porsze podrzuc, bo casting idzie jak krew z nosa

aga i radek

----------


## sylwekk

Ja z żoną również mamy na razie działkę. W okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
Przed nami cała "papierologia".

W związku z tym poszukuję:
- biura architektonicznego któremu podzlecę uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę(widzałem coś takiego: http://www.pozwolenienabudowe.com.pl/ -miał ktoś może doświadczenia?)
- dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy - najlepiej takiej która zrobi wszystko od początku do końca łącznie z zakupem materiałów

Będę wdzięczny za info na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## madziunia85

no dobrze a teraz ja mam pytanie..

Kiedys ktos na tym wątku poecał firme dachkowalscy z radości czy tam jóżefowa....

Czy ktoś moze z ich usług ostatnio skorzystał?? nie mogę znaleść na muratorze opinii o nich a nie ukrywam że dali ciekawą wycene na dachówke oraz na robociznę...

pozdrawiam i czekam na jakies opinie 
Madzia

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Glazurnika...glazurnika...glazurnika


Co, glazurnika?    :ohmy:

----------


## dsucholewska

Szulam solidnej i niedrogiej  ekipy do stanu surowego-budowa stan surowy okolice pisaeczna [email protected]
Z góry dziękuje za informację

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał mikopiko
> 
> Glazurnika...glazurnika...glazurnika   
> 
> 
> Co, glazurnika?


jak to co  :Roll:   szukam  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

To ja polecę swoim murarzy, może się komuś się przyda: Jacek Majkowski 600 038 475

----------


## nitubaga

witam,
potrzebuję instalatora do kominka z płaszczem wodnym...    :smile:

----------


## malgo30

Witam,
Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wykończenia budynku z zewnątrz: tynk, podsufitka itp. najchętniej z okolic Piaseczna. 
Dziękuję za wszelkie namiary

----------


## bodal

poszukuję ekipy do tynków c-w na maj okolice Starych Babic

----------


## flimoni

Witam, byc moze ktos z tu obecnych ma juz przetarte szlaki co do fachowcow zajmujacych sie kominkiem i rozporiwadzeniami. Ja mam wyjatkowego pecha. Pierwsza ekipa zrobila rozprowadzenie i zwiala. Druga rozebrala stara obudowe kominka i zrobila nowa do polowy i zwiala )) Obawiam sie juz przypadkowych fachowcow, aczkolwiek ci drudzy byli z polecenia- wiec jak widac to chyba jednak o niczym nie swiadczy. 
Mozecie mi kogos polecic? Dom stoi pod Pruszkowem. Na chwile obecna trzeba dokonczyc obudowe z łupka i nieco zmodernizowac bebechy.

----------


## Optymista46

Mam zamiar budować dom, więc rzetelna ekipa jest mi potrzebna.
Jeśli to możliwe to prosze o jakiś kontakt.

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał Mige126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agula206
> 
> ...


Również proszę o namiary na elektryka.
Halszka

----------


## Halszka

[quote="brzoza77"][quote="Paweł297"]


> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> 
> Jestem już po pracach wykończeniowych i pewnie jak każdy mam dobre i złe doświadczenia z fachowcami ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilku wykonawców...
> 
> Np.
>  Ekipę *hygraulików*, robili u mnie już drugi raz, pełny profesjonalizm, szybko, terminowo, solidnie i co najważniejsze za rozsądne pieniądze...
> 
> ...


Proszę o namiary.
Halszka

----------


## Halszka

[quote="kubaimycha"]


> Napisał sb12
> 
> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb
> 
> 
> ...


Proszę o namiar na priv.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Halszka

> Polece dobrego dekarza.


Proszę o namiar na priv.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lunetka

Jest taka opcja co się zwie *P.W.*  - stosujcie ją czasem, proszę!   :Evil:

----------


## ivka

> Napisał ostry
> 
> No to moge polecic:
> 
> - ekipa gorali do stanu surowego - naprawde godni polecenia, namiary dostalem od jednej z forumowiczek, zbudowali mi dom, teraz buduja mojemu koledze 
> 
> - ekipa od pokryc dachowych jw (takze znana na Forum - dzieki Izat  )
> 
> - elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego
> ...


JA RÓWNIEŻ POPROSZĘ O NAMIARY LAE TYLKO ELEKTRYKA, budowa Wawa Białołęka. Dziękuję

----------


## scaut.00

Witam,
Poszukuje dobrego hydraulika, lub ekipa od calego wykonczenia.

Jeszcze wazniejszy jest dla mnie kontakt do jakiegos sprawdzonego kierownika budowy albo inspektora nadzoru.

Budowa pod Piasecznem.

----------


## kinia007

Z okolic Piaseczna:
- swojego kierbuda nie polecam  :Confused: 
- polecam murarzy (ponoć pierwsze wolne terminy mają na VII 2009  :ohmy:   ) tel na priv  
- studniarza - Urgot (nick na forum) tel  na priv 

Szukam:
- kogoś kto ładnie stawia płoty - klinkier + kute przęsła (prosze o kontakt na priv)
- ekipe do ociepleń

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Napisał Staszekmoje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mikopiko
> 
> ...


No przecież podawaliśmy tu kontakty swego czasu. Poszukaj wyżej. Pan Leszek, glazurnik - całkiem niezły, uczciwy, robi już u drugiego lub trzeciego forumowicza z Muratora - tym razem chyba w Borzęcinie. Podjedź, zobacz jak robi i zasuwaj. Sam nie przyjdzie.

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Z okolic Piaseczna:
> - swojego kierbuda nie polecam 
> - polecam murarzy (ponoć pierwsze wolne terminy mają na VII 2009   ) tel na priv  
> - studniarza - Urgot (nick na forum) tel  na priv 
> 
> Szukam:
> - kogoś kto ładnie stawia płoty - klinkier + kute przęsła (prosze o kontakt na priv)
> - ekipe do ociepleń


Hydraulik Matusik Andrzej 502 358 661. Też tutejszy - z Forum. Czytajcie kochani co wyżej ludzie piszą, jest sporo naprawdę dobrych speców...

----------


## Staszekmoje

> Witam,
> Poszukuje dobrego hydraulika, lub ekipa od calego wykonczenia.
> 
> Jeszcze wazniejszy jest dla mnie kontakt do jakiegos sprawdzonego kierownika budowy albo inspektora nadzoru.
> 
> Budowa pod Piasecznem.



Oj się chyba pomyliłem, hydraulik miał być dla tego Forumowicza.
Sorry

----------


## kapik25

Witam,
Poszukuję glazurnika do wykończenia łazienki, balkonu itp w Gołkowie (k. Piaseczna). Będę wdzięczny za namiary na sprawdzonych fachowców.
Dzięki!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## izat

polecam usługi Pana Jacka, bardzo ładnie układa granit, ze współpracy jestem bardzo zadowolona, bezproblemowi ludzie
tel 505 493 446
u mnie właśnie skończyli pracę i chwilowo są wolni
mają konkurencyjne ceny

----------


## Aluland

> Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzonych fachowcow.


Pan Czarek tel 509 678 363

----------


## Asieks

Przejrzałam kilka ostatnich stron...i tak naprawdę widziałam jedne namiar ...tylko nie działczy   :Confused:  

Potrzebuję skrócić gaz i zrobić skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu. No i potrzebuje jeszcze to zaprojektować......znacie kogoś?

----------


## FIX

Witam
Poproszę namiar na kierownika budowy, może ktoś ma jakiegoś sprawdzonego  :Lol:

----------


## dankat

Po kilku nie przespanych nocach i z ciężkim sercem podjęliśmy decyzję o przełożeniu terminu budowy.  ::-(: 

Dlatego chętnie podam numer do naszej zamówionej ekipy do stanu surowego. Jest to sprawna, sprawdzona grupa fachowców, polecona przez przyjaciela. Ani kierownik budowy ani inspektor budowlany, który kilka razy sprawdzał ich pracę nie mieli poważniejszych uwag. Wszysko robią w terminie i zostawiają po sobie porządek. 
Raczej nie są tani, ale stosunek jakości pracy do ceny wydaje się bardzo korzystny. 

Mają zarezerwowany wolny czas na przelomie maja i czerwca. Osoby zainteresowne proszę kontakt na priva.

----------


## shapha

Witam serdecznie, 

Poszukuję dobrej i sprawdzonej firmy/ekipy, która wybuduje dom jednorodzinny od początku do końca - pod klucz - w rejonie Podkowy Leśnej/Milanówka (okolice Warszawy). 

Szukam też kierownika budowy i/lub inspektora. 

Z góry dziękuję za wszelką pomoc. 

Pozdrawiam, 

Jerzy 
[email protected]

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić elektryka, wszystko bezproblemowo, dokładnie i czysto, wykonuje wszelkie instalacje także Tv, odkurzacz, klima, internet, tele itd. Zresztą juz wielokrotnie polecany przez forumowiczów   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207

----------


## Jick

Witam.Poszukuję kogoś kto ma doświadczenie w układaniu granitu polerowanego.Trzeba położyć ok 800m2 płytek w siedzibie firmy w niemczech.Jakieś namiary, ceny wykonania i jakieś podstawowe informacje (np. gdzie kupić taki granit , jaki klej itp.) mile widziane bo jestem laikiem   :smile:

----------


## Halszka

> Napisał Madziorkaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ostry
> 
> ...


Dołączam się do prośby o namiary.
Halszka

----------


## matrasza

Witam, czy ktoś z Was robił sobie kuchnię w Studiu Fabrycznych Mebli Kuchennych ARCON w Sulejówku. 
Czekam na opinie.

----------


## nitubaga

witam,

co prawda nie robiłam u nich kuchni - bo to jeszcze przede mną, ale oglądnęłam ich galerię.... i część z tam umieszczonych zdjęć nie jest ich własnością, a są wzięte np. stąd

http://marketon.pl/kuchnie/index.php...&a=dir&id=2250.

jeśli Ci to nie przeszkadza....

to po zakończeniu współpracy napisz jak się spisali.

----------


## nitubaga

może dodam jeszcze, że oglądnęłam tylko kuchnie stylowe bo takie mnie interesują i w takich mam rozeznanie.

----------


## klememi

Ktos niedawno pytal o dobry sklep z glazura - moge juz cos polecic: Firme Dav-Import z Bartyckiej 175. W ostatniej chwili zmienila mi sie koncepcja kuchni i łazienki, chcialam dokupic troche terakoty. Super mila obsluga (zwlaszcza pan Pawel), terminy dostawy 1-7 dni   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   , jesli cos ma byc sprowadzane z Wloch to max 10dni. Maja dobrze zaopatrzone magazyny na miejscu i zawsze cos sie znajdzie zwlaszcza jesli nie jest to 100m2. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## pniewiadomski

Polecam firme* EXIMACO*, ktora specjalizuje sie w pokryciach dachowych, a mnie i mojej sasiadce w zeszlym roku postawila dom od podstaw, wlacznie z wykonczeniowka. Budowa rozpoczela sie w marcu, a dom gotowy do zamieszkania mialem juz we wrzesniu. Pan Ryszard, ktory prowadzil budowe tak ulozyl harmonogram prac, ze ekipy wychodzily jedna po drugiej i wszystko szlo zgodnie z planem. O nic sie nie musialem martwic - poprostu super obsluga i zrozumienie klienta. Wszyscy sasiedzi przychodzili do nas i z niedowiezaniem patrzyli jak w tak krotkim czasie mozna pobudowac dom i w nim zamieszkac.

Zainteresowanym chetnie podam namiary.

A tak wyglada moj dom:

----------


## libran79

> no dobrze a teraz ja mam pytanie..
> 
> Kiedys ktos na tym wątku poecał firme dachkowalscy z radości czy tam jóżefowa....
> 
> Czy ktoś moze z ich usług ostatnio skorzystał?? nie mogę znaleść na muratorze opinii o nich a nie ukrywam że dali ciekawą wycene na dachówke oraz na robociznę...
> 
> pozdrawiam i czekam na jakies opinie 
> Madzia


DachKowalscy 
Brałem od nich materiał, najtaniej w okolicy, terminowo, bez zakłoceń, ekipy do blachodachówki też mają dobre, do dachówki nie wiem

----------


## _ANIA

*Staszekmoje*, wiesz, pan Leszek nadal nie odbiera   :Confused:   :cry:  Dziś telefon odebrała jakaś kobieta, ale jego żony po głosie nie poznaję, więc nie wiem, czy to ona była... Chyba spiszę go na straty?????? Dobrze, że już dwóch chłopaków mam, co układają... Na razie sprawnie im idzie, aczkolwiek chciałam mieć więcej ludzi...

----------


## zibi66

Robię remont mieszkania w okolicach Nowego Dworu 
Mazowieckiego / 53 m /, wszystko, zamieszkane, poszukuje solidnych wykonawców

----------


## agnieszka1980

Witam,
mogę prosić o namiary na tego elektryka o którym piszecie 
,,- elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego ''
Na jakim terenie działa?

----------


## Altro

> Napisał zygmor
> 
> Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.
> 
> 
> Dziekuje za mile slowa.
> 
> Gdyby wszyscy inwestorzy byli tak kulturalni ,sympatyczni i slowni ta ciezka praca bylaby duzo lzejsza


Jesteśmy właśnie po skończonej pracy glazurowania naszego domku przez p.Roberta (02.04.08.).
Było tego sporo : 2 łazienki (jedna brąz-beż), (druga wiśnia-biel), WC , około 80m2 podłogi.
Praca wykonana bardzo staranie i czysto. Bardzo dobry kontakt z p. Robertem , który ma ciekawe pomysły i rozwiązania.
W przypadku jakichkolwiek trudności zawsze pierwszy był telefon......a nie sama realizacja .
Pozdrawiamy i dziękujemy i ..................Tanzania czeka 
PS. dzięki Mike za pomoc  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Dariusz ST

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy tynkarzy (tynki cementowo wapienne ) 
czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę ( okolice piaseczna ,warszawa)  . 

Polecam wszystkim MS okna PIASECZNO ul. Kolejowa  - Tomek Matulka.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Witam,
> mogę prosić o namiary na tego elektryka o którym piszecie 
> ,,- elektryk - mlody i nowoczesny - zasugerowal kilka fajnych rozwiazan. Zrobil takze instalacje odkurzacza centralnego ''
> Na jakim terenie działa?





> Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić elektryka, wszystko bezproblemowo, dokładnie i czysto, wykonuje wszelkie instalacje także Tv, odkurzacz, klima, internet, tele itd. Zresztą juz wielokrotnie polecany przez forumowiczów    
> Piotr Modzelewski 602 835 207



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  potwierdzam

----------


## nitubaga

> To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - stolarzy ( projekt i wykonanie . 
> 
> Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr Tondera –  507-953-818 lub 510-211-215
> 
> Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
> Naprawdę polecam !
> 
> Jak by ktoś chciał to mogę przesłać zdjęcia ich pracy


czy mogę prosić na priva te zdjęcia?

dziękiuje

----------


## zebra86

Dzień dobry wszystkim,

mam problem hydrauliczny z rezerwuwarem - sprawa nie długofalowa, ale nadzwyczaj pilna  :smile:  Niestety, mój hydraulik chyba zmienił telefon i nie mogę się z nim skontaktować..Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić fachowca, który jest w stanie wykonać usługę w niedzielę, nie żądając w zamian niebotycznych sum?
I jakiej ceny można się spodziewać za wymianę/naprawę spłuczki?
Pozdrawiam,
Zebra

----------


## daga75

> Napisał TK30
> 
> To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - stolarzy ( projekt i wykonanie . 
> 
> Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr Tondera –  507-953-818 lub 510-211-215
> 
> Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
> Naprawdę polecam !
> 
> ...



Ja też mogę prosić o zdjęcia? Dzięki

----------


## Qosik

Polecam ekipe pana Wiesława Kruka, jedni z nielicznych myślących budowlańców z jakimi miałem do czynienia, Wykonują już piątą budowe "DOM NAD WODĄ" tel 609769701

----------


## Madziorkaa

> Napisał TK30
> 
> To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - stolarzy ( projekt i wykonanie . 
> 
> Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr Tondera –  507-953-818 lub 510-211-215
> 
> Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
> Naprawdę polecam !
> 
> ...


ja też poproszę [email protected]

----------


## Baj

*Witam Wszystkich!!!

Czy ktoś miał kontakt z firmą dekarską "Zer-Dach"-pan Rękawek i może coś o nich powiedzieć?*

*Poszukuję także kogoś do dorywczych napraw  typu emeryt złota rączka (okolice Żoliborza)*

pozdrawiam

----------


## mckwadrat

szukam glazurnika - czekałem na swojego 2 miesiące, jak przyszedł termin roboty - wysłał sms'a, że nie będzie mógł u mnie robić - jestem w plecy trochę czasu i nie mogę trafić nowego z przyzwoitym terminem - wszystko już czeka - możecie podrzucić namiary na "solidnych i uczciwych" ?

----------


## coli

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia zewnetrznego (styropian, tynk oraz podbitka) w okolicach Piaseczna. Bardzo prosze o namiary.

----------


## _ANIA

*mckwadrat,* wysłałam Ci PW

----------


## ewarz

witam

poszukuję ekipy do podbitki, pilne!!!
oraz glazurników do tarasu i schodów zewn


mogę polecić :
układanie dachówki  Szarmach Darek 602-367-495
schody drewniane    Przygoda Andrzej 604-636-491
MRDACH - firma sprzedająca pokrycia dachowe - super profesjonalna obsługa -
607-993-289

----------


## Aluland

> witam
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do podbitki, pilne!!!
> oraz glazurników do tarasu i schodów zewn
> 
> 
> mogę polecić :
> układanie dachówki  Szarmach Darek 602-367-495
> schody drewniane    Przygoda Andrzej 604-636-491
> ...


polecam Pan wieslaw 516-157-530 owołac się na darka

----------


## ewarz

> Napisał ewarz
> 
> witam
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do podbitki, pilne!!!
> oraz glazurników do tarasu i schodów zewn
> 
> 
> mogę polecić :
> ...


dzięki, ale na razie odzew to poczta głosowa

----------


## ewarz

> Napisał ewarz
> 
> witam
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do podbitki, pilne!!!
> oraz glazurników do tarasu i schodów zewn
> 
> 
> mogę polecić :
> ...


dzięki, ale na razie odzew to poczta głosowa

----------


## rafal9

> Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia zewnetrznego (styropian, tynk oraz podbitka) w okolicach Piaseczna. Bardzo prosze o namiary.


Wcześniej gdzieś w tym wątku podawałem namiary na ekipę,
ale powtórzę:
Mariusz - 509 398 333

robili u mnie i mogę polecić.

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ewarz
> 
> ...


faktycznie, moja wina, złośliwość  okularów, numer jest  516 157 590 a nie jak podałem  530, bardzo przepraszam.

----------


## piast

Witam wszystkich
Czy ktoś współpracował z panem Krzysztofem Wendą z firmy MKK z Legionowa. Jeśli tak, to proszę o opinie.
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## nitubaga

[quote="Halszka"][quote="brzoza77"]


> Napisał ania.mor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...



czy ja też moge się dołączyć do prośby - głównie chodzi o instalatora kominka oraz fachowców od mebli kuchennych...

dzięki.......

----------


## elviss

Chciałbym PRZESTRZEC przed firmą Technobud w Łomiankach!!! 

Podczas zakupów pracownicy są bardzo mili lecz po podpisaniu umowy sytuacja się zmienia. Zaczęło się od nieprawidłowego dobrania drzwi do otworu (mimo ze przed zakupem mierzyli wszystko). Monterzy wymyśl ze skują kawałek i dzieki temu miałem ścianę do naprawy (gips + malowanie). Kolejnym dowodem profesjonalizmu było zakładanie klamek. Po skończonej pracy klucz do drzwi wchodził tylko z jednej strony. Dodatkowo jedna para drzwi jest krzywo założona (drzwi same sie przymykają) mimo ze ściana jest idealnie prosta.

Ściągnięcie kogoś do poprawy usterek jest poprostu niemożliwe. Umawiałem sie wielokrotnie i oczywiście nikt nie przyjeżdżał na umówione spotkania nawet mnie nie powiadamiając. Dodzwonienie sie do pani która mnie obsługiwała graniczyło z cudem. Trwało to 2 miesiące. Doczekałem sie ekipy dopiero po tym jak pojechałem do siedziby firmy, złożyłem pisemną reklamacje i zagroziłem UOKiK. Miałem tez zastrzeżenia do jakości drzwi (mi wyglądają na wybrakowane) lecz reakcji na to nigdy sie nie doczekałem i sam sobie podarowałem bo nie mam cierpliwości do ZŁODZIEJSTWA!!!

----------


## ewarz

witam 
ponownie proszę o namiary do wykonawców od podbitek

pilna sprawa

ewa

----------


## Krupiarz

> Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia zewnetrznego (styropian, tynk oraz podbitka) w okolicach Piaseczna. Bardzo prosze o namiary.


Od ocieplenia zewnętrznego polecam swoją ekipę (jako jedną z niewielu na budowie). Jestem bardzo zadwowolony z jakości. Nie wiem jak teraz u nich z cenami, ale dokładność wykonania ociepenia i elewacji jest b. ważna co widać po pierwszej zimie   :big grin:  . 
Co prawda oni robili tylko ocieplenie, z tego co wiem nie robią podbitek. 
Jacek Grodziński tel. 887643941. 

Ale tel. do szefa ekipy która robiła mi oddzielnie podbitkę masz poniżej
Też jestem zadowolony. I zrobili w miarę tanio. 
Pan Gienek 600 751812. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aluland

Witam serdecznie szukam noclegów pracowniczych  w Piasecznie.
Za wszelką pomoc serdecznie dziękuje.

----------


## koanis

Zarejestrowałam sie specjalnie, żeby polecić bardzo solidnego chłopaka. Jest zdolny konsekwentny, kulturalny i bardzo w porządku. Ma nowy sprzęt (na taki wyglągał   :Lol:  )

Z polecenia znajomych robił u nas wideofon w wykonczonym domu, ale wiem, że na na budowach też sie świetnie sprawdzał.

Jedyny minus (albo plus - zalezy jak kto patrzy  :Wink2:  ) jest taki, że chłopak przyjeżdża z podkarpacia aż i trzeba mu zapewnić jakiś nocleg. 

tel. 509528233 (Paweł, na 90%  :smile:  ). 
Polecam z czystym sumieniem  :big grin:

----------


## stary

Nasze ścieżki krzyżowały się kilkanaście razy na różnego rodzaju budowach i zawsze miałem pozytywne zdanie o jego ( i jego ludzi) fachowości.
Aż wreszcie miałem okazję go sprawdzić jako inwestor   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  - co prawda na małym odcinku, ale i na takim można ocenić fachowca- było cacy.
Polecam zatem forumowego*_Zbycha_* jako jednego z lepszych - znanych mi- speców od alarmów!!!!!! 
Zakładał mi to ustrojstwo w biurze i zero zarzutów... co bedę zresztą pisał... nie u mnie jednego robił   :Wink2:

----------


## stary

Jeszcze mogę polecić forumowego *vadiola* jako solidnego glazurnika.
Jego prace widziałem u innego inwestora i również stwierdzam, że facet wie co robi. Nie mam na niegi namiarów,  ale priv-y chyba działają.  :Roll:

----------


## rmarzeń

Witam na forum jeśli poszukujecie profesjonalnej ekipy do wykończenia 
wnętrz to polecam ekipę  mam dom w Chyliczkach 320m2 mogę pokazać efekt ich pracy solidna i terminowa ,super wyszły łazienki   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## mario1976

Moich polecień cd. dla budujących w okolicach Warszawy.

Elektryk z Gminy Stare Babice. Młody, z głową fajnych pomysłów, z profesjonalną wiedzą (praktyka). Dużo było watków o elektrykach nie dopinających spraw do końca (bez uprawnień). Elektryk Krzysiek załatwia wszystko. Co jest ewenementem robota zrobiona dużo wcześniej niż się umawialiśmy. Ekipa dwuosobowa.

Gorąco polecam - elektryk jest też udzielającym się  forumowiczem.
Leniwym inwestorom   :Wink2:  (ja) załatwia także materiały ze swoimi zniżkami. Oczywiście na materiały fakturki.

Elektryk - *KrzysiekSw*

----------


## Depi

> Jeszcze mogę polecić forumowego *vadiola* jako solidnego glazurnika.
> Jego prace widziałem u innego inwestora i również stwierdzam, że facet wie co robi. Nie mam na niegi namiarów,  ale priv-y chyba działają.


Zdecydowanie potwierdzam - innego tak pracującego człowieka chyba nie znam. Nie dość, że robi tak, że mucha nie siada, to jeszcze prze jak lodołamacz Lenin przez Morze Barentsa  :smile: 

Na pewno nikt się na nim nie zawiedzie.

----------


## Ajur

> *POLECAM PANA WALDKA 
> KLINKIER, OGRODZENIA, BALUSTRADY
> TEL. 507 018 564*


Czy może ktoś próbował się kontaktować z p. Waldkiem? Niestety nie mogę się do niego dodzwonić. Być może zmienił numer. Czy wiecie coś na ten temat?

Ajur

----------


## Samuel&Mysia

[quote="Altro"]


> Napisał zygmor
> 
> Wszystkim zainteresowanym polecam solidnego glazurnika, jego nick na tym forum  to  vadiol wykonał u nas sporą pracę, kuchnia, salon, wiatrołap, łazienka i pomieszczenie gospodarcze razem ze 100m2 glazury. Z jego pracy jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy wszystkim zainteresowanym.
> 
> 
> Dziekuje za mile slowa.
> 
> Gdyby wszyscy inwestorzy byli tak kulturalni ,sympatyczni i slowni ta ciezka praca bylaby duzo lzejsza


Niniejszym przyłączamy się do pochwał. *vadiol* wyglazurował u nas łazienkę - mała, ale z kilkoma załamaniami i lekko nierównymi ścianami (okazało się, że poziomica podawała złe wyniki :/ ). No i do tego jeszcze glazurowe półeczki   :Wink2:   Bardzo sumienna robota, świetny kontakt, żadnych niedomówień co do tego ile co kosztuje, ani obsuwów w związku z nagłą śmiercią/ślubem/chrzcinami babci/siostry/wnuczka   :Wink2: 
Zdjęcia łazienki zamieścimy na swoim dzienniku jak tylko komputer przestanie nam się buntować.

----------


## Maluszek

szukam dobrego stolarza do wykonania drewnianej elewacji domu, podbitki, balustrad balkonowych.

----------


## Staszekmoje

> *Staszekmoje*, wiesz, pan Leszek nadal nie odbiera    Dziś telefon odebrała jakaś kobieta, ale jego żony po głosie nie poznaję, więc nie wiem, czy to ona była... Chyba spiszę go na straty?????? Dobrze, że już dwóch chłopaków mam, co układają... Na razie sprawnie im idzie, aczkolwiek chciałam mieć więcej ludzi...



Nie mam pojęcia co z nim się dzieje... To jeden z nielicznych, z którymi nie miałem żadnych problemów  :smile:  Nawet jak otwór pod dodatkową kratkę wentylacyjną w łazience trzeba było wyciąć, to przyjechał za darmo - a przecież nie musiał... Ale różnie to w życiu bywa.

----------


## śpioch

Czy macie godnego polecenia wykonawcę wykończeniówki? 
Na prace od ścian otynkowanych do gotowości na przeprowadzkę. 
(może też byc firma rozliczająca VAT 7%) 

Ewentualnie wykonawcę wylewek z należna uwagą podchodzącego do izolacji podłogi na gruncie, please.   :smile:

----------


## Iwona i Robert

Witam,
Szukam rzetelnego architekta z okolic Warszawy do wykonania projektu indywidualnego. Osoby która zna sie na swojej robocie i potrafi podzielić sie swoim doświadczeniem - czyli potrafi doradzić. 

Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## licia

Szukam ekipy do ogrzewania wodnego podłogowego z Warszawy (prace w międzylesiu w maju/czerwcu) - poproszę o namiary do rozsądnych wykonawców.

----------


## mario1976

> Moich polecień cd. dla budujących w okolicach Warszawy.
> 
> Elektryk z Gminy Stare Babice. Młody, z głową fajnych pomysłów, z profesjonalną wiedzą (praktyka). Dużo było watków o elektrykach nie dopinających spraw do końca (bez uprawnień). Elektryk Krzysiek załatwia wszystko. Co jest ewenementem robota zrobiona dużo wcześniej niż się umawialiśmy. Ekipa dwuosobowa.
> 
> Gorąco polecam - elektryk jest też udzielającym się  forumowiczem.
> Leniwym inwestorom   (ja) załatwia także materiały ze swoimi zniżkami. Oczywiście na materiały fakturki.
> 
> Elektryk - *KrzysiekSw*


Ups - zapomniałem o najwazniejszym czyli telefonie  *600 52 44 97*

----------


## bodal

szukam wykonawcy wylewek mixokterem na sierpień
domek 165 m2 Stare Babice

----------


## Depi

A co - Eimund już się wycofał? CZy zajęty?

----------


## Mezar

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić kierownika budowy ?
Budowa domu jednorodzinnego w Łomiankach.

Pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## mu77

> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić kierownika budowy ?
> Budowa domu jednorodzinnego w Łomiankach.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marcin


Polecam Pana Emila, ma duzo budów na Białołęce i w okolicach - moją też.
692449488
Mozna sie powołać na Piotra.

----------


## rosea

witam,
poszukuję kierownika budowy (dom jednorodzinny) w okolicach Błonia
pozdrawiam
rosea :smile:

----------


## virus81

poszukuje ekipy budowlanej i kierownika budowy do stanu surowego z okolic Warszawa - Wilanów do domku 200m proszę o wszystkie namiary

pozdrawiam

----------


## nitubaga

A może ma ktoś ogrodzenie z klinkieru i podzieli sie kontaktem?

będę wdzięczna  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ertevu

Zdecydowanie polecam fachowca od tradycyjnych tynków , czyli cementowo-wapiennych. Pan Sławek tel. 0 602 116 685.

----------


## roman5511

> A może ma ktoś ogrodzenie z klinkieru i podzieli sie kontaktem?
> 
> będę wdzięczna :D  :D


Moge dac namiary na ekipe od klinkieru.

----------


## Krzysztof III

Czesc Spece

szukam godnych polecenia fachowców ktorzy beda w rozsadnych cenach zrobic cała instalacje z pompa ciepła z okolic warszawy

slyszeliscie o takich??/

k

----------


## SIN

Witam, szukam ekipy tynkarzy od zaraz. Naciałem się ostatnim razem na forum Muratora i jestem w plecy 10 tys, jak ktoś zainteresowany historią to zapraszam do Mojego dziennika, i przestrzegam zarazem przed tym wykonawcą :/ W każdym razie szukam pilnie nowego!!!!

----------


## Krzysztof III

Czesc forum

pusto tutaj coś, ale moze jeszcze raz spróbuje

Szukam dobrego wykonawcy pompy ciepła. Zestaw do ogrzewania domu juz wybrałem - pompa + rekuperacja - ewentualnie dogrzanie kominkiem ale juz bez płaszcza wodnego. Rekuperacje zrobi mi polecaly przez Klemeni:
Antares z Rzeszowa (Tomasz Prus - Projektant-doradca tech - czlowiek anioł, poki co tylko znany z kontaktu telefonicznego, ale sprawia wrażenie mocnego merytorycznie speca)

teraz szukam drugiego kawałka układanki - wykonawce pompy

macie kogoś???
 :Roll:  

a moze przy okazji podacie wlasciciele pomp ile kosztowała was instalacja???

----------


## JESO

Witam,
Szukam pilnie ekipę do wykończnie łazienek, ewentualnie inne prace wykończeniowe - podłogi, schody, drzwi, parapety, malowanie itp. Mam umówionych, ale odciągają termin i nie wiem czy w końcu przyjdą.
Jak ktoś ma godnych polecenia - prośba na priva, robota w Markach koło Warszawy.
Są tu pochwały dla Vadiola, ja z nim rozmawiałem, jeszcze zimą, umówiliśmy się na kontakt bliżej terminu wykonania, a jak zadzwoniłem w umówionym czasie, to się okazało, że najbliższy termin za kilka miesięcy - czegoś to nie rozumiem  ::-(: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## vadiol

> Są tu pochwały dla Vadiola, ja z nim rozmawiałem, jeszcze zimą, umówiliśmy się na kontakt bliżej terminu wykonania, a jak zadzwoniłem w umówionym czasie, to się okazało, że najbliższy termin za kilka miesięcy - czegoś to nie rozumiem


O ile dobrze pamietam sytuacje , to nie byl Pan zima przygotowany do zrobienia przeze mnie wyceny . Umowilem sie wiec , ze jak beda tynki , wylewki i zapadnie decyzja  jakie plytki , w jaki sposob i gdzie polozyc , to Pan sie ze mna skontaktuje i ja przedstawie wycene . Nie bylismy wiec w zaden sposob umowieni na wykonanie prac . Jak zadzwonil Pan niedawno , to przedstawilem najblizszy wolny termin , ktorym nie byl Pan zainteresowany . A samo rezerwowanie mojego czasu w celu dokonania prac , na kilka miesiecy naprzod a bez uzgodnienia zakresu  i wyceny , nie wchodzi w rachube . No bo jezeli nie podolam Pana zleceniu .... albo moja cena nie bedzie Panu odpowiadac ?
Brdzo mi przykro za zaistniala sytuacje , ale nie czuje sie winny .

ps. Dziekuje wszystkim moim klientom za pochlebna opinie .

----------


## scaut.00

Witam, 
Mam dom w stanei surowym zamknietym - poszukuje ekipy, ktora zajmie sie wykonczeniowka... Dom jest pod piasecznem. 
Potrzebuje zrobic sciany i sufit z gk, elektryke, hydraulike, ogrzewanie , parkiet, glazure itp. 

Polecacie kogos dobrego i solidnego??

----------


## cozlick

Witam, poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza wełną i położenia płyt g/k. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## sharoon

> Witam,
> Szukam rzetelnego architekta z okolic Warszawy do wykonania projektu indywidualnego. Osoby która zna sie na swojej robocie i potrafi podzielić sie swoim doświadczeniem - czyli potrafi doradzić. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Robert


Polecam pracownię Domy z wizją
http://www.domyzwizja.pl/
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Ajur

> Witam, poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza wełną i położenia płyt g/k. 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


Polecam ekipę od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy gk
p. Zygmunt Kalinowski tel: 515 237 669

Ajur

----------


## Bonzo

Poszukuje sprawdzonego wykonawcy podbitki drewnianej.
Za wszelkie namiary z gory dziekuje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nitubaga

...... a ja poszukuję kogoś do zabudowy k-g, mam kilka niewielkich rzeczy - półeczki, ścianki .... macie kogoś?

----------


## Slawek_

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy układającej wod/kan oraz c.o/c.w.u. 
Szukam też kogoś (idealnie jeżeli to będzie ta samam ekipa) kto też potrafi doradzić i zaplanować całą instalację grzewczą tak żeby działała  :Smile:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Poszukuję u kogo obecnie wykonuje pan Pawł czyli "paulo81"???

----------


## ambroma

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy układającej wod/kan oraz c.o/c.w.u. 
> Szukam też kogoś (idealnie jeżeli to będzie ta samam ekipa) kto też potrafi doradzić i zaplanować całą instalację grzewczą tak żeby działała


Mogę polecic p.Darka Ciachowskiego z Legionowa. Robił u nas na razie instalacje hydrauliczną + odkurzacz centr. ale wszystko bardzo sprawnie (2 dni, dom 120 m2 + wyprowadzenie na górę + 2 punkty na zewnątrz), zna się na rzeczy i umie doradzić, nie jest tani, ale budzi zaufanie. Po tynkach przychodzi do nas na co.
Jesli chcesz podam tel na priva.

----------


## monia77w1

Szukam sprawdzonego stolarza do drzwi zewnętrznych. Jeśli możecie kogoś polecić byłabym wdzięczna.

pozdrowionka Monika

----------


## Szarbia

> Poszukuję u kogo obecnie wykonuje pan Pawł czyli "paulo81"???


Spotkalem sie z tym gosciem raz a na drugie spotkanie (juz po jego wycenie)  nie przyszedl. Nie odbieral tel. i w ogole olewanie klienta. Tak wiec zastanow sie.

----------


## jaro11

Szukam wykonawcy płotu: podmórówka i sztachety. Okolice Rembelszczyzny.

----------


## kania_nowa

szukam ekipy - dom okolica serocka. chcę postawić ścianę 3 warstwowa - silka + wełna + klinkier. niestety do tej pory obdzwoniłam kilka firm budowlanych - gdy słyszą co chcę odkładają słuchawkę. czy to faktycznie takie skomplikowane?

----------


## Anula74

Witam wszystkich ciepło

poszukuję kogoś do tynków cementowo-wapiennych maszynowych okolice Warszawy. 
Będę wdzięczna za jakiś kontakt  :big grin:

----------


## daga75

> Napisał Slawek_
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy układającej wod/kan oraz c.o/c.w.u. 
> Szukam też kogoś (idealnie jeżeli to będzie ta samam ekipa) kto też potrafi doradzić i zaplanować całą instalację grzewczą tak żeby działała 
> 
> 
> Mogę polecic p.Darka Ciachowskiego z Legionowa. Robił u nas na razie instalacje hydrauliczną + odkurzacz centr. ale wszystko bardzo sprawnie (2 dni, dom 120 m2 + wyprowadzenie na górę + 2 punkty na zewnątrz), zna się na rzeczy i umie doradzić, nie jest tani, ale budzi zaufanie. Po tynkach przychodzi do nas na co.
> Jesli chcesz podam tel na priva.


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić swojego hydraulika, młody ale zna się na rzeczy. Sąsiad przejął Go ode mnie i też jest z Niego zadowolony. Namiary mogę podesłać na priv.

----------


## Monsiu

potwierdzam,w zeszłym roku Eximaco robiło u mnie dach.Bardzo solidna ekipa.

----------


## Lolek70

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy układającej wod/kan oraz c.o/c.w.u. 
> Szukam też kogoś (idealnie jeżeli to będzie ta samam ekipa) kto też potrafi doradzić i zaplanować całą instalację grzewczą tak żeby działała


ja mogę podać namiar na swojego hydraulika, jak jesteś jeszcze zainteresowany
namiar mogę podesłać na priva

pozdrawiam

----------


## aigel

bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzonych instalatorów kominka .. 

dziękuje 
aigel

----------


## Dariuszj

Wiam czy możecie podać mi namiary na ekipe do stanu surowego okolice halinowa k. warszawy oczywiście godnych polecenia. Dzięki

----------


## Nefer

> Wiam czy możecie podać mi namiary na ekipe do stanu surowego okolice halinowa k. warszawy oczywiście godnych polecenia. Dzięki


Chociaż przeczytaj ten wątek.

----------


## RomLaz

> szukam ekipy - dom okolica serocka. chcę postawić ścianę 3 warstwowa - silka + wełna + klinkier. niestety do tej pory obdzwoniłam kilka firm budowlanych - gdy słyszą co chcę odkładają słuchawkę. czy to faktycznie takie skomplikowane?


Polecam Darka Zająca kończy u mnie w przyszłym tygodniu stan surowy otwarty - bardzo solidna ekipa ,są wolni bo ktoś zrezygnował w ostatniej chwili
tel.502211604

----------


## nitubaga

Witam,

a czy ktoś wie, gdzie w Warszawie lub okolicy można nabyć w dobrej cenie  piaskowiec cięty na 5-8 cm grubości na murki oporowe do rabat?  :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Polecam firmę STD Nasiłowski - wykonują przyłącza i instalacje gazowe - wykonastwo 1 klasa.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## aigel

BALUSTRADY kute   : 501 643 691
Szybko, solidnie i sprawnie 

Polecam
aigel

----------


## bagi69

buduje kominki.co mam zrobić aby zasłuzyć na wasze zaufanie  :Lol:

----------


## coli

Poszukuje sprawdzonych *parkieciarzy*, bardzo prosze o namiary.

Szukam tez ekipy do ogrodzenia z klinkieru.

----------


## Sonic_7

Polecam:
Pan Krzysztof - 0-664-384-454
u mnie w 50m2 robił:
- wyburzenie ścianek, postawienie nowych, rozprowadzenie instalacji elektrychnej i hydraulicznej, przeniesienie kaloryfera, osadzenie wanny i sedesu, położenie paneli i listew podłogowych, wstawienie drzwi wewnętrznych, glazurę, terakotę i fugi w łazience, kuchni i przedpokoju. 
Prawdziwa "złota rączka" - ponoć już 30 lat w zawodzie.
Polecam, bo szybko i tanio zrobił mi mieszkanko od stanu deweloperskiego i nie musiałem tarcić nerwów na szukanie wszystkich "fachowców" i ustalanie terminów.

----------


## ensignx

Polecam mojego murarza i jego ekipę (zgrany i co ważne stały skład: 2 murarzy i 2 pomocników).  Mój kier. budowy nie miał poważniejszych zastrzeżeń.

Kończą murować mój dom. Muruje dokładnie i/ale dość powoli.

U mnie siporex i teriva,a np. u sąsiada w tamtym roku porotherm i strop monolityczny. 
Robią też tynki i więźbę dachową.
Ceny przyzwoite.

Kontakt: Mirek Mierzejewski 606 955 624

Ma teraz wolny termin. Można śmiało dzwonić jeśli budowa w woj. mazowieckim
albo warmińsko-mazurskie.

Uzupełnienie: proponuję spisać umowę z wyszczególnieniem prac, bo okazało się że inaczej rozumiemy stan surowy: wg. Mirka nie obejmuje ścian działowych.  
Proponuję wypłacać należność po posprzątaniu terenu, u mnie pozostały
sterty puszek i innych śmieci, które znajdowałem wokół budynku...
Posprzątali dom, ale nie posprzątali dokładnie po sobie.

----------


## ambroma

Ensignx, wysyłam Ci pytanie na priv.

----------


## violap

[quote="nitubaga"][quote="Halszka"]


> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ania.mor
> 
> ...



czy jateż moge prosic o namiary do pana od kominka i mebli??

violap

----------


## Misiek CASE

> Polecam mojego murarza i jego ekipę (zgrany i co ważne stały skład: 2 murarzy i 2 pomocników).
> 
> Kończą murować mój dom. Muruje dokładnie i/ale dość powoli.
> 
> U mnie siporex i teriva,a np. u sąsiada w tamtym roku porotherm i strop monolityczny. 
> Robią też tynki i więźbę dachową.
> Ceny przyzwoite.
> 
> Kontakt: Mirek Mierzejewski 606 955 624
> ...


Budujesz piękny dom, wiem bo właśnie stawiam taki sam swojemu bratu, muszę przyznać dobry wybór tylko dach ma wole oka co znacznie podnosi koszt budowy, ale za to efekt końcowy ach szkoda gadać super.

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

[quote="violap"][quote="nitubaga"]


> Napisał brzoza77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...


Witaj Paweł297

ja rowniez poprosze o namiary na pana od kominka oraz od mebli kuchennych i wnek; w miare mozliwosci poprosze rowniez o zdjecia

bardzo dziekuje

----------


## Anula74

[quote="Agnieszka&Robert"][quote="violap"]


> Napisał Halszka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brzoza77
> 
> ...


ja również prosze o namiary na Pana meblowego   :big tongue:

----------


## tms74

> *POLECAM PANA WALDKA 
> KLINKIER, OGRODZENIA, BALUSTRADY
> TEL. 507 018 564*


Gorąco odradzam - to zwykły cwaniak. Może raz zrobił porządnie a teraz chałturzy http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2526767.htm#2526767

----------


## DorciaIQ

*Ratunku*! Moja ekipa od stanu surowego się wykruszyła, a mieli wchodzić za miesiąc!!! Wiecie może o jakiejś ekipie która mogłaby *w miarę szybko* się pojawić? Nie muszą to być mistrzowie świata   :Wink2:  , byleby ściany były proste!
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## DorciaIQ

Ja też, ja też poproszę na priva
Dzięki

----------


## Dudusia

a kiedy planujecie rozpoczecie budowy?

----------


## Nefer

> Polecam firmę STD Nasiłowski - wykonują przyłącza i instalacje gazowe - wykonastwo 1 klasa.


To chyba mam farta bo wygrał przetarg na moje przyłacze w gazowni  :smile:

----------


## Roman77

Bardzo polecam dekarza pana Czesława  601 372 385.
Spec od dachówek. Robią szybko solidnie czysto. Dach 300m2, 8 okien , folia robili u mnie w tydzień.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> Polecam firmę STD Nasiłowski - wykonują przyłącza i instalacje gazowe - wykonastwo 1 klasa.     
> 
> 
> To chyba mam farta bo wygrał przetarg na moje przyłacze w gazowni


Owszem, załatwiaj u nich resztę czyli od skrzynki do domu i w środku  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


Ok - tak zrobię  :smile:

----------


## aigel

Potrzebuje ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza- poratujcie jakimś namiarem na solidnych i niedrogich PLS !!

poz 
aigel

----------


## apola9

W poniedziałek miały ruszyć prace budowlane, niestety musze napisać "jak to często bywa z ekipami" jesteśmy znowu w punkcie wyjscia, więc pilnie szukam odpowiedzialnych fachowców. Rozbudowa domu, nowa więżba, pokrycie itd. Ew. możliwość zakwaterowania, więc ekipa może być " z daleka ". Bardzo zależy mi na kimś z polecenia! Postarajcie się pomóc! W-wa Wawer

----------


## justia

Polecam ekipę od więżby dachowej Pana Sławomira Celińskiego - stawiała więźbę dachową w naszym domu w miejscowości Majdan, gmina Wiązowna maju tego roku. Ekipa z okolic Terespola n/ Bugiem, ale wykonujaca zlecenia także w Warszawie i okolicach. Polecam
Bardzo solidna, rzetelna, terminowa i pracowita ekipa. Cena konkurencyjna. Panowie pracują od rana do wieczora (nocują na miejscu we własnej przyczepie campingowej). 
Więźba powstała bardzo szybko i jest świetnie wykonana. 
Podaję kontakt: Sławomir Celiński, tel. kom. 509 114 311, email: [email protected]

----------


## apola9

[quote="violap"][quote="nitubaga"]


> Napisał brzoza77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...



ja również prosze o namiary na tych trzech panów, dzięki!!!

----------


## justia

> W poniedziałek miały ruszyć prace budowlane, niestety musze napisać "jak to często bywa z ekipami" jesteśmy znowu w punkcie wyjscia, więc pilnie szukam odpowiedzialnych fachowców. Rozbudowa domu, nowa więżba, pokrycie itd. Ew. możliwość zakwaterowania, więc ekipa może być " z daleka ". Bardzo zależy mi na kimś z polecenia! Postarajcie się pomóc! W-wa Wawer


Polecam ekipę od więżby dachowej Pana Sławomira Celińskiego - stawiała więźbę dachową w naszym domu w miejscowości Majdan, gmina Wiązowna maju tego roku. Ekipa z okolic Terespola n/ Bugiem, ale wykonujaca zlecenia także w Warszawie i okolicach. Polecam
Bardzo solidna, rzetelna, terminowa i pracowita ekipa. Cena konkurencyjna. Panowie pracują od rana do wieczora (nocują na miejscu we własnej przyczepie campingowej).
Więźba powstała bardzo szybko i jest świetnie wykonana.
Podaję kontakt: Sławomir Celiński, tel. kom. 509 114 311, email: [email protected]

----------


## apola9

dzięki justia, dzwonie do p.Sławka, ale poza zasięgiem.
Nadal ponawiam prośbe do wszystkich o namiary na ekipy bud. Pozdrawiam forumowiczów!

----------


## Jaskółka

Witam,

Poszukuję sensownego architekta wnętrz, czy możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## t0nn

Witam serdecznie, 

Pilnie poszukuje sprawdzonego hydraulika do wyprowadzenia rur wodno-kanalizacyjnych z fundamentu na etepie "0" .

Prace do wykonania w miejscowości Janówek, koło Legionowa, Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego.

Pozdrawiam
Daniel

----------


## Kret001

Poszukuję pilnie cieśli na postawienie więźby na początku lipca bo ekipa, na którą liczyłem nie odzywa się.   :Confused:  Budowa w okolicach Leszna pod Warszawą

----------


## anbarent

Witam, pilna sprawa, poszukuję na lipiec glazurnika do ułożenia płytek: łazienka, wc, częśc przedpokoju, kuchnia w mieszkaniu w Warszawie. Wiem, że termin malo realny ale może ktoś może polecic kogoś solidnego i z fachową wiedzą i umiejętnościami.

----------


## tbancerowski

Polecam do kompleksowych wykończeń wnętrz pana A. Derlatka z Warszawy Tel. 507-303-220 solidnie, dokładnie i szybko  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie napiszę nic nowego - *nasz forumowy Stary* jest absolutnie genialny w kwestii okien. Nie wiem co mogę jeszcze napisać, ale "tak powinno być w każdym banku"...

----------


## alfa003

> Potrzebuje ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza- poratujcie jakimś namiarem na solidnych i niedrogich PLS !!
> 
> poz 
> aigel


Moge poratowac  :Wink2:  jesli sprawa jeszcze aktualna.

----------


## Margaret

Polecam:


Hydraulika od montazu kotłowni i grzejników (spec od Vaillanta), takze do skomplikowanych, nowowczesnych obiegów: pan Leszek Iwanek 509 202 093


Szambo - pan Kucharski z Mościsk - szybko i bezproblemowo - 602325904

wylewki, 606 858492

Prosze o namiary na dobrą ekipe do gładzi gipsowych i malowania.
Pozdr.

----------


## kris19

Drodzy inwestorzy obecni i przyszli poniżej kilka namiarów na ludzi i firmy z którymi współpraca podczas budowy była bezproblemowa i przynosiła wiele satysfakcji z dobrze wydanych pieniędzy. Dodatkowo kilka kontaktów w moim dzienniku.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*STAN SUROWY z Więźbą plus ELEWACJA (styropian plus tynk)*
Pan Jan – wielokrotnie polecany na forum
504 009 293

*DACHÓWKA* plus super wykonawca
Michał Dąbrowicz 
doradca techniczny firmy Dachlux 
0 500 116 292 
0 608 475 793 
Oferta p. Michała była najlepsza

*Wykończeniówka DWIE EKIPY (tych fachowców należało by sklonować)*
Glazura, terakota, zabudowa karton - gips, sztablatura, malowanie, biały montaż, renowacja kamienia i wiele innych.
*GORĄCO POLECAM – SUPER EKIPA – DOSKONAŁA WSPÓŁPRACA
*
1.	PAN ANDRZEJ I PAN PIOTR 500 186 854
2.	PAN JAREK I JAREK 664 668 697   509 237 944

*Polecam super ekipę od podbitki*. 
U mnie Panowie robili 1,5 dnia i wyszło super fajnie i co najważniejsze - tanio. 
Polecam 
Można się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul. Bieszczadzkiej 
Artur Niedźwiecki, Lares ,501-662-245 

*POLECAM FIRME OD PORECZY I BARIEREK SCHODOWYCH* 
Rozsądne ceny i terminy, szybki i dokładny montaż
Kontakt 774 81 81

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić: 

Pan Mariusz 501 286 315 
- jeżeli coś jest związane z kopaniem, zasypywaniem, piaskiem do murowania i zasypywania (15 tonowy samochód)wywozem ziemi i gruzu, przesadzaniem drzew, usuwaniem drzew POLECAM 
- terminowo, tanio, szybko 

*GEODEZJA*
- Pan Marcin 607 156 380 
- Pan Jakub 601 812 084 
Obaj panowie są z firmy MK GEO 
- polecam od początku do końca inwestycji 
- terminowi i słowni i bardzo dobra cena 
- zawsze przygotowani np. szkic wytyczenia co ułatwia i przyspiesza pracę 
- Panowie posiadają bardzo dobry kontakt z firmą STD NASIŁOWSKI (przyłącza gazowe, kanalizacyjne, wodociągowe i inne )

*KUCHNIA* ;
Zabudowa kuchni, garderoby, szafy
Super wykonanie, dobre ceny, fachowość i terminowość – GORĄCO POLECAM
Pan Jacek Czerwiński 606 260 660

Proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul Bieszczadzkiej to może będzie rabacik

----------


## Altro

> Ponieważ ktoś tu już pytał o wykonawcę schodów, to podaje namiar
> Pan Dariusz Lasek – 608-404-823
> Z tego co wiem Pan Darek robi także drzwi. 
> Wczoraj u nas skończyli montowanie schodów. U nas są schody betonowe, obłożone drewnem. Drewno dąb, schody jednobiegowe, szerokość 1m, 18 schodów.., do tego barierka aby dziecko nie wchodziło na schody i barierka do kuchni.., wszystko razem met. i robocizna 6650.zl.
> Wykonawca terminowy i dokładny. Rok temu robił schody u kolegi i jak dotąd nic się z schodami nie dzieje, wiec mamy nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak będzie. 
> Jeśli ktoś będzie się kontaktował proszę mówić, ze z Forum Muratora.


Jesteśmy właśnie po montażu schodów razem z barierką 19.06.08  + dodatkowe dwa schodki w sypialni ( oraz wcześniejszym montażu 13 par drzwi) przez p. Darka i Jego brata.........schody suuuper takie jak sobie żona wymyśliła.
Bardzo staranne i profesjonalne wykonanie, miła współpraca, żadnych problemów (nawet jak trzeba było przyciąć 6 par drzwi) zero problemów .
Polecamy.......fotki dostępne na maila [email protected]
Jak najwięcej zamówień p.Darku
Dziękujemy   :smile:

----------


## Altro

[quote="Agnieszka&Robert"][quote="violap"]


> Napisał Halszka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brzoza77
> 
> ...


Witam 
a oto fotka naszej kuchni wykonana 2 tyg temu:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...cf119ff7c.html
wklejam zdjęcie pierwszy raz.....mam nadzije ze sie udało i można cosik zobaczyć  :smile:

----------


## Altro

[quote="Altro"][quote="Agnieszka&Robert"]


> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Halszka
> 
> ...


Co do namiarów to musze zapytac naszego "kuchniarza" czy mogę udostepnić do niego kontakt

----------


## waldi35

Witam 
solidny ,fachowy glazurnik .Podpowie ,doradzi ,prace wykonuje bardzo dokładnie i czysto.Naprawdę polecam - p. Robert tel 664837837

----------


## vadiol

> Witam 
> solidny ,fachowy glazurnik .Podpowie ,doradzi ,prace wykonuje bardzo dokładnie i czysto.Naprawdę polecam - p. Robert tel 664837837


Dziekuje bardzo . Takie wpisy to dla mnie najlepsza reklama . 

Pozdrawiam .

----------


## joannaj75

Polecam kontakt z Panem Darkiem od StalBuduII w Sulejówku , stara się bardzo i nawet jak powstaną przeciwności losu też pomaga i nie unika kontaktu , 
Pomaga dobrać klinkier i jak trzeba poszuka na drugim końcu kształtek do ogrodzenia  :smile:  tel 504-235-455

----------


## joannaj75

ile płaciliście za podłączenie kotła założenie grzejników , cyrkulację wody i kanalizację ? przerażona cenami które otrzymałam ostatnio szukam kogoś fachowego i nie z cenami z kosmosu 
Czy cena za założenie kanalizacji na piętrze w 1 łazience 1000 zł to normalna cena ( w tym umywalka , wanna , wc i prysznic ) 
Albo założenie grzejników -4100 za 7-8 grzejników ?

----------


## Gwoździk

Poszukuję solidnego studniarza do "wywiercenia wody ogrodowej" . 
Wiercenie będzie kilkadziesiąt km od Wa-wy (północny-zachód)  - to dobrze by było, żeby studniarz nie jechał 5 godzin do roboty (chyba ,że mu się opłaca)
Dzięki z góry za ewentualne kontakty.   :big grin:

----------


## chmielma

Ja też skorzystałem (niestety) z usług p. Koprowskiego, i jedyną pozytywną stroną pracy ekipy był krótki czas realizacji. Dużo niedoróbek, mnóstwo poprawek a dach i tak daleki od doskonałości, pomimo zastosowania podobno dobrych dachówek creatona. Podejrzewam że gdybym wział pierwszą lepszą ekipę efekt nie byłby gorszy, a na pewno nie czekałbym na "fachowców" pięć miesięcy... Szczerze radzę - darujcie sobie p. Koprowskiego.


> Napisał Pawel_12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał izat
> 
> ...

----------


## Szarbia

> Polecam firmę STD Nasiłowski - wykonują przyłącza i instalacje gazowe - wykonastwo 1 klasa.


Poprosze o jakis namiar.

----------


## chmielma

STD Nasiłowski - (22) 771-83-60

----------


## aigel

Docieplenia budynków styropianem (elewacje)  lub poprostu tynki zewnętrzne jak kto woli ...

JACEK GRODZIŃSKI
 tel 887 643 941

polecam 


pozdr.
aigel

----------


## zatom

Szukam ekipy do ułozenia *ELEWACJI KLINKIEROWEJ.*

----------


## Bellucci

A ja polecam moją ekipę górali. Chłopaki są super, solidni, grzeczni, pracowici ( na kawe muszę ich siłą sciągac z budowy ) znają się na tym co robią i są bardzo uczciwi. Takiej ekipy ze świecą szukać, naprawdę  :smile:  Dziękuje pewnym ludziom z Legionowa, że mi ich polecili i ja również bedę ich polecać  :smile:

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

A można jakiś ewentualny namiar na tych wspaniałych górali? Bardzo są rozrywani? Bo my poszukujemy właśnie ekipy na teraz (mniej więcej za miesiąc byśmy chcieli zacząć budować pod Legionowem)

----------


## afreitag

szukam glazurnika do łazienki na bielanach od zaraz! dzwonić pod nr 604547789

----------


## ensignx

> Napisał kris19
> 
> *POLECAM PANA WALDKA 
> KLINKIER, OGRODZENIA, BALUSTRADY
> TEL. 507 018 564*
> 
> 
> Gorąco odradzam - to zwykły cwaniak. Może raz zrobił porządnie a teraz chałturzy http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2526767.htm#2526767


Popieram kolegę tms74,

był u mnie na wycenie budowy domu, pozostawił złe wrażenie, nie dowiedziałem się prawie nic na temat szczegółów i kolejności prac, natomiast byłem zmuszony do wysłuchania serii opowieści z bogatego życiorysu pana Waldka.  Kręcił w sprawie ceny i nie oddzwonił, z konkretną propozycją mimo że obiecał.

----------


## 3*H

Cześć,
poproszę o namiar na Pana Kalbarczyka.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## julienx

*Szukam ekipy od ogrodzenia. Sprawdzonej i niedrogiej.*

Kto moze mi kogos polecić???

----------


## Dorota i Andrzej

Potrzebuje namiary na solidnego i niedrogiego wykonawcę stanu surowego otwartego - praca od wbicia łopaty do dachu z deskowaniem i papą.
Budowa we wrześniu na warszawskiej Białołęce.

Z góry dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## supernova

Witam,

potrzebuję fachowców z doświadczeniem do izolacji 3 stropodachów odwróconych. Powierzchnia łączna ok. 260 m2, w tym na 80 m2 taras (kamień), a reszta przysypana żwirkiem.

Znacie kogoś? Polecacie?
Boję się, że majstrzy od papy na domach typu 'sześcian' nie dadzą rady...

dzięki i pzdr.

----------


## alfa003

A ja do podlaczenia i obudowy kominka  :Wink2:

----------


## julienx

> A ja do podlaczenia i obudowy kominka


Polecam P. Jakubowicz 602-66-00-12

Robił u mnie kominek z bratem i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Miło, szybko, schludnie i bardzo terminowo.

Efekty mozna zobaczyc u mnie w dzienniku budowy "motylowe budowanie"

----------


## alfa003

Dzieki, zadzwonie  :big grin:

----------


## Ramot

Witam, szukam solidnej ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego - od zdjęcia humusu po pokrycie dachowe. Budy Grzybek k. Jaktorowa; planowany start: wrzesień/październik 2008

----------


## ambroma

Witam, czy ktos ma godną polecenia ekipę od wylewek mixokretem? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Ramot

czy ktoś budował z ekipami p. Iwanowskiego, p. Wojnarowicza lub p. Filabera? Ewentualnie z firmą Cupriak Development? Będę wdzięczny za podzielenie się wrażeniami

----------


## rrmi

> Witam, czy ktos ma godną polecenia ekipę od wylewek mixokretem? Z góry dziękuję.


Conajmniej 2 razy w tym watku podawalam numer na wylewkarzy.
 :Roll:  
Sa naprawde ok .

----------


## ambroma

Dzięki, znalazłam, będę dzwonić  :big tongue:  
pozdr.

----------


## Wera13

Czy ma ktoś do polecenia stolarza? 
Takiego co się bardziej w elementach zewnętrznych specjalizuje. 
Balustrady, wykończenie drewniane elewacji, drewniana podbitka i takie tam pierdoły. 
Każdy kontakt mile widziany!

----------


## nikaaa22

> A ja polecam moją ekipę górali. Chłopaki są super, solidni, grzeczni, pracowici ( na kawe muszę ich siłą sciągac z budowy ) znają się na tym co robią i są bardzo uczciwi. Takiej ekipy ze świecą szukać, naprawdę  Dziękuje pewnym ludziom z Legionowa, że mi ich polecili i ja również bedę ich polecać


witam Bellucci
czy mogła bym prosić o jakieś namiary na tych górali, bo ja też jestem umówiona z jedną ekipą górali którzy akurat budują gdzieś w okolicach Warszawy i jestem ciekawa czy to ta sama ekipa
będe bardzo wdzieczna
pozdr

----------


## Ramot

> czy ktoś budował z ekipami p. Iwanowskiego, p. Wojnarowicza lub p. Filabera? Ewentualnie z firmą Cupriak Development? Będę wdzięczny za podzielenie się wrażeniami


nikt ich nie zna?

----------


## Kogutos

Pilnie poszukuję solidnej i niedrogiej firmy od ocieplenie.Sprawa jest pilna.
Pozdro

----------


## Wera13

> Czy ma ktoś do polecenia stolarza? 
> Takiego co się bardziej w elementach zewnętrznych specjalizuje. 
> Balustrady, wykończenie drewniane elewacji, drewniana podbitka i takie tam pierdoły. 
> Każdy kontakt mile widziany!


Ponawiam prośbę!

----------


## niezły

Nikt nie chce mnie zareklamować to musze sam
A teraz poważnie mam do polecenia człowieka  orkiestrę generalnie pełni On funkcje kierownika budowy  fachowego doradcy i pomocnika ale niestety nie ma uprawnień  Człowiek ten potrafi przynieść nieocenioną pomoc dla ludzi budujących się i nie mających wolnego czasu lub nieznajomości tematu
Zalety
Dopilnuje wszystkich ekip.
Pomoże przy wyborze ekipy i czasami nawet więcej wytarguje niż inwestor
Pomoże przy wyborze materiału (rodzaj, miejsce zakupu i cena)
Sam poprawi sporo rzeczy na budowie 
Jest tego znacznie więcej obszar działania  Warszawa wschodnia  Marki-Stara Miłosna i okolice  Ten Pan sam zarabia na swoją pracę  Wiadomość na PW

----------


## Margaret

A ja chciałam ostrzec przed panem Chrustowskim trudniącym się instalacjami gazowymi. Niesłowny, brak z nim kontaktu, nie dotrzymuje terminów.  Nie polecam!!

----------


## Lunetka

> A ja chciałam ostrzec przed panem Chrustowskim trudniącym się instalacjami gazowymi. Niesłowny, brak z nim kontaktu, nie dotrzymuje terminów.  Nie polecam!!


popieram, wiem, że tu polecamy, ale ten pan był juz wcześniej polecany w tym wątku, więc dodam tylko krótką opinię - bardzo trudny kontakt, niesłowny, nie oddzwania kiedy sie umawia

----------


## roza-777

> Napisał ania.mor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...



Witam, ja również poproszę namiary do fachowców od kominka i mebli.
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Margaret
> 
> A ja chciałam ostrzec przed panem Chrustowskim trudniącym się instalacjami gazowymi. Niesłowny, brak z nim kontaktu, nie dotrzymuje terminów.  Nie polecam!!
> 
> 
> popieram, wiem, że tu polecamy, ale ten pan był juz wcześniej polecany w tym wątku, więc dodam tylko krótką opinię - bardzo trudny kontakt, niesłowny, nie oddzwania kiedy sie umawia


Nie przesadzajcie jest słowny i przyjezdza na czas   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  jak umawia się po pieniądze   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## roza-777

[quote="nitubaga"][quote="TK30"]To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - stolarzy ( projekt i wykonanie :smile:  . 

Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr Tondera –  507-953-818 lub 510-211-215

Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
Naprawdę polecam !

Poproszę o zdjęcia z realizacji.

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## samigom

Szukam namiary na ekipę/y, która zrobi mi:
1. schody 
2. ogrodzenie
3. podbitkę.

----------


## matiworob

witam,

szukam ekip do wykonania tynkow wewnetrznych cementowo-wapiennych a takze wykonania ocieplenia poddasza oraz do plyt gipsowo-kartonowych

budowa: Warszawa-Wawer

----------


## cozlick

Witam, 
jak w temacie - poszukuję solidnej ekipy do prac wykończeniowych (glazura, terakota, malowanie itp.) Termin - można zaczynać za 2 tygodnie.

----------


## TK30

[quote="roza-777"]


> Napisał TK30
> 
> To ja też się odwdzięczę za parę kontaktów i mogę polecić dwóch fachowców od wnętrz - *STOLARZY* ( projekt i wykonanie mebli nie tylko kuchennych    ).  
> 
> Jest to Pan Mariusz Mertens i Pan Piotr Tondera –  507-953-818 lub 510-211-215
> 
> Bardzo mili i sprawdzeni fachowcy nie tylko prze zemnie ale i moich znajomych. Mają dobre ceny ale co jest najważniejsze są bardzo dokładni i uczciwi.
> Naprawdę polecam !
> 
> ...


To poproszę o jakieś namiary gdzie mogła bym przesłać zdjęcia   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## ricardo1

[quote="Staszekmoje"]


> Witam.
> 
> Do zabudowy GK polecam:
> 
> p. Tomasz Pietras, tel. 698347775 
> 
> oraz 
> 
> p. Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828
> ...


p. *Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828* - a ja tego pana *NIE POLECAM i PRZESTRZEGAM.*

----------


## JESO

Witam,
Polecam ekipę do wykańczania domów/mieszkań. Znalazłem ich przypadkiem w necie, po wielu perypetiach z innymi. Gośc przyjechał na oglądanie domu spod Gorlic i zaraz potem zaczęli robotę. Kończyli ocieplenie poddasza po poprzedniej. Robią łazienki, zabudowy K-G, gipsowanie (też po poprzednikach) i malowanie ścian, montarz parapetów, drzwi, schody, podłogi, jak trzeba - drobne przeróbki elektryczne i hydrauliczne. Zostało na około 4 tygodnie roboty u mnie. Obiecałem, że jak bedzie OK, to ich polecę w W-wie, co niniejszym robię. Majster robił kiedyś w W-wie, potem w Niemczech, UK. Teraz wrócił i chce osiąśc z robotami w W-wie, bo w swoich okolicach nie ma za dużo roboty. U mnie jest ich 4ch.
Kontakt pan Zenek 
http://www.budfach.pl
Robotę można obejrzec u mnie w Markach.

----------


## ambroma

Ja polecam tynkarzy od tynków cement-wapiennych. Ekipa super, profesjonaliści w 100 %. Pracują we trzech, tynki są śliczne, na gotowo, pod malowanie, zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. 
Ze wszystkich ekip pracujących ta zostawiła po sobie najlepszy porządek. Okna zabezpieczone, bez jednej plamki. 
Niestety nie są najtańsi, ale naprawdę warto. Drugi minus to, że terminy u nich odległe, ja miałam niewiarygodne szczęście  :ohmy:   :big grin:  Wstrzeliłam się w okres kiedy wypadła im niespodziewana przerwa. Ekipa p.Jana Majewskiego. Telefon podaję na priva.

----------


## scaut.00

Witam,
bardzo pilnie poszukuje kontaktu do dobrego, solidnego:
1)parkieciaza
2)stolarza  -albo kogos kto dobrze i ladnie zrobilby oblozenie drewnem schodow betonowych
3) czlowieka co dobrze polozy gres  - i doradzi!

help mee

----------


## Dudusie

Witam,

Jak w temacie, skłaniam się ku tynkom cementowo-wapiennym... i jestem zdesperowany, więc może być robota ręczna lub maszynowa.
Czy ktoś zna jakiś dobry kontakt w okolicy Raszyna ew. Pruszkowa lub Piaseczna?
Terminy gonią już za niecałe dwa tygodnie chciałbym zacząć...

Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## stanislavj

Witam,

 Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domu w stanie surowym z dachem. 
Czy ktoś mógłby polecić solidnego wykonawcę ?
 Pozdrawiam Staś

----------


## tosinek

Co prawda mój mał do końca zadowolony nie jest, ale to człowiek chowany według niemieckich norm budowlanych ale nasz kierbud zachwycony jest więc polecam tynki gipsowe 602 53 54 27 http://www.tynkmax.pl/tynkmax/kontakt.htmy
Przystojne chłopaki te tynki nam robił

----------


## krystman

Ja polecam tynkarzy od tynków cement-wapiennych. Ekipa super, profesjonaliści w 100 %. Pracują we trzech, tynki są śliczne, na gotowo, pod malowanie, zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. 
Ze wszystkich ekip pracujących ta zostawiła po sobie najlepszy porządek. Okna zabezpieczone, bez jednej plamki. 
Niestety nie są najtańsi, ale naprawdę warto. Drugi minus to, że terminy u nich odległe, ja miałam niewiarygodne szczęście  :ohmy:   :big grin:  Wstrzeliłam się w okres kiedy wypadła im niespodziewana przerwa. Ekipa p.Jana Majewskiego. Telefon podaję na priva.

Poproszę na: [email protected].

----------


## puchy69

Pytanie, jak wszyscy.
Szukam sprawdzonego hydraulika w Warszawie do położenia nowej instali CO (8 punktów) i zrobienia zamkniętego obiegu ciepłej wody.
Instalacją do połozenia w istniejącym domu. Nie obejdzie sie bez bruzdownicy :smile: 
Z góry dziękuje za namiary,

Tomek

----------


## kloss_tc

Witam,

Poszukuję namiarów na solidne firmy z Warszawy:
- parkiet - sprzedaż i ułożenie (zwykły, polski, dębowy  :smile:  )
- drzwi antywłamaniowe - sprzedaż i montaż

pozdrawiam

----------


## natka74

Szanowni Państwo, 

przeglądam bezskutecznie Forum w poszukiwaniu firmy, która wykonałaby mi przyłacze wodociągowe (hydrant na przeciwko działki). Działka położona w miejscowości Baszkówka pod Głoskowem (koło Piaseczna). 
Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone przez Państwa firmy wykonujące tego typu zlecenia w okolicach Piaseczna. 

Z góry sedecznie dziękuję 
Renata.

----------


## SylwiaB

Witam

bardzo proszę o namiary na profesjonalną firmę wykonujących izolację balkonów i tarasów.

Proszę o kogoś sprawdzonego.

Pozdrawiam Sylwia

----------


## Agutek

Witam,

Może znacie namiary na ekipe, ktora moglaby mi zrobic ocieplenie poddasza plus plyty gk? Dom jest w Pustelniku.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## bodal

poszukuję sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia ekipy od wylewek mechanicznych, z góry dzieki za namiary
budowa to okolice Starych Babic, domek ok 180 m2

----------


## fillette

Bardzo mocno polecam moją *ekipę od ocieplenia i tynku zewnętrznego*. 

Przede wszystkim robią solidnie, znają się na swojej robocie, potrafią doradzić i robią tak, aby inwestor był zadowolony i dla niego było jak najlepiej, a nie dla nich jak najłatwiej.

U mnie oprócz ocieplenia z tynkiem, robili podbitkę i obsadzali parapety.

I co równie ważne, tynk nakładają pistoletem pod ciśnieniem, a nie "pacą"
przez co zużycie tynku jest niższe.

Ceny przyzwoite  :big grin:  

*Pan Paweł Melion nr. tel. 505 610 471*

----------


## tomasino

Witajcie,

przejrzałem z grubsza ten wątek w poszukiwaniu namiaru na kierownika budowy (na jesieni chce ruszyć z tym koksem) i jedyny polecony to p. Emil, który zna się na rzeczy jak ktoś napisał, ale niestety nie ma czasu.... na zaglądanie na budowe... taaaaaa

Tak sie zastanawiam, przecież każdy musi mieć kierownika budowy. Nikt z Was drodzy forumowicze nie ma/miał kogoś kogo mógłby polecic?

pozdrawiam serdecznie,
tomasino - początkujący budowlaniec

----------


## andy_n

*tomasino*
Info o kierbudzie wysłane na priv   :cool:

----------


## Anula74

A ja mogę polecić ekipę tynkarzy od tynków cementowo-wapiennych maszynowych, którzy aktualnie kładą u mnie tynki.

Super robota, szybko czysto i solidnie. Dbają o powierzony materiał co zdrza się niezwykle rzadko. Szanują klienta i  robotę.
A najważniejsze, że maja cierpliwość do coraz nowszych pomysłów inwestorów. Nic nie stanowi dla nich problemu bo kazdy problem jest do rozwiązania, nawet ten który nie jest...   :Wink2:  

EKIPA PANA jACKA (namiary na priva)
 w tym watku pojawiła się nie prawdziwa informacja na ich temat. Z ręką na sercu mówi, że to nieprawda. 
Gdyby takie były wszystkie ekipy to budowanie było zdecydowanie mniej stresujące a nawet przyjemne. Wkrótce wkleję zdjęcia w swoim dzienniku budowy.

Trzymajcie się chłopaki. Dziękuje i będę Was polecała każdemu budującemu.
 :Lol:

----------


## marzenka

> polecam pana Kamila i dwóch jego pracowników ostatnio poprawiali u mnie po innej ekipie gładź gipsową układali terakotę i robili schody z płytek, wszystko pieknie zrobili i jestem bardzo zadowolony. wiem że teraz poprawiają łazienki po innej ekipie gdzieś pod Sochaczewem ale jeszcze za jakiś czas będą u mnie kłaść na dole
> numer telefonu 0-514-199-808


Ja niestety nie mogę tego Pana polecić. Umówił się ze mną na wykończenie domku, gładzie, terakora, gres itp. Niby miły Pan, tyle że czekałam na niego półtora miesiąca, cały czas przesuwał termin rozpoczęcia prac, potem powiedział wprost, ze jego wspólnik chyba chce Nas wych.... ale zapewnił, ze w takim razie przyjdzie sam. Nie przyszedł i przestał odbierać telefony. Przykre..

----------


## art_1989

Witam,
Poszukuję PILNIE ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego w okolicach Piaseczna

a polecić mogę wykonawce zabudowy gk, hydrauliki i c.o.:
Robert Molenda
602899365

Pozdrawiam

----------


## klememi

> Witam,
> 
> potrzebuję fachowców z doświadczeniem do izolacji 3 stropodachów odwróconych. Powierzchnia łączna ok. 260 m2, w tym na 80 m2 taras (kamień), a reszta przysypana żwirkiem.
> 
> Znacie kogoś? Polecacie?
> Boję się, że majstrzy od papy na domach typu 'sześcian' nie dadzą rady...
> 
> dzięki i pzdr.


Styrodur i reszte polozy kazdy kto umie zliczyc do 4. Gorzej z EPDMem  - najlepiej wziac fachowcow z firmy gdzie kupujesz EPDM. My tak zrobilismy, mamy 2 tarasy odwrocone lacznie 90m2 ze zwirem. Od razu polece zwirownie gdzie maja zwir potrzebny na taras - Pruszkow, ul. Przejazdowa. Idealny zwir 16/32mm. Ten o wiekszej ziarnistosci ma kamienie nawet 7-centymetrowe. Jak wysypiesz mniejszy masz na tarasie chorwacka plaze, wystarczy recznik i mozna lezec.

I dorzuce sie do opinii o panu Macieju Chrustowkim - klamie jak z nut, twierdzi ze w gazowni ktos jest na urlpie i dlatego sprawa jeszcze w toku, a tymczasem okazuje sie ze zgubil moj dziennik budowy i nie dostarczyl jeszcze opinii kominiarskiej. Telefonow nie odbiera chyba ze zadzwonie z nie-swojego. W gazowni rok temu panie mialy o nim dobra opinie, teraz jak najgorsza. 

Pytacie o drzwi wejsciowe - polecam firme Zbigmet z Jablonnej, maja strone www. Drzwi moze nie naleza do najtanszych, ale robia wg projektu, kazdy wymiar, kazda grubosc. Panowie od alarmu ocenili drzwi na bardzo, bardzo solidne. I o to chodzi!

----------


## rrmi

Jesli ktos potrzebuje ciesle i dekarza na juz to moge polecic mojego ,wlasnie zwolnil sie Jemu termin i ma okienko .
Podaje numer do Niego

505 021 091

Za Jego fachowosc recze swoja glowa  :big grin:

----------


## Karollinka

mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę elektryków, biorą po 35 zł za punkt bez materiału, solidni, sprawdzeni, u rodziców remontowali całą instalację, znajomym robili w nowych domkach i sama też ich zaklepałam do swojej koniczynki :smile:

----------


## Jarek100l

Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do stanu surowego w Warszawie. Będę zaczynał na wiosnę przyszłego roku, więc zaczynam się rozglądać.

----------


## Birdo

Jeśli ktoś z Was potrzebuje dobrego alarmu, to z całą odpowiedzialnością polecam forumowego Zbycha   :big grin:  
Bardzo rzeczowy człowiek, a do tego punktualny i słowny. Od roku korzystamy z alarmu i jest rewelacyjny! Niedawno mieliśmy próbę włamania i dzięki alarmowi Zbycha skończyło się jedynie na podrapanym oknie   :big grin:  
Jedyny minus, to czas oczekiwania na usługi ZBYCHA, ale to akurat rozumiem. Trzeba by go sklonować, żeby u każdego klienta mógł być "na już"   :Wink2:  
Jak patrzę na alarmy u rodziny i znajomych, to zapewniam, że warto poczekać na Zbycha...
To w zasadzie jedyny fachowiec z forum, z którego usług korzystałam, ale jeśli inni pracują równie doskonale, to żałuję, że nie skorzystałam z ich usług   :sad:  

Pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## renatata

może ktoś ma solidną,dobrą,godną polecenia....ekipę do podbitki drewnianej.  :Confused:

----------


## Dorota i Andrzej

[quote="Agnieszka&Robert"][quote="violap"]


> Napisał Halszka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brzoza77
> 
> ...

----------


## agawa30

> Napisał ambroma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Slawek_
> 
> ...


Nie polecam Darka Ciachowskiego, umówiony nie dotarł na spotkanie w sprawie instalacji c.o. c.w.u., nie raczył zawiadomic że nie przyjedzie, a telefon wyłączył. W związku z tym znowu stracony czas... a wystarczyło zadzwonić i nawet odmówić, takie akcje jak tego pana są najgorsze.

----------


## magnolka

Dopiero zaczynam budowę - więc polecam osoby niezbędne i przydatne przy rozpoczęciu budowy.

Zdecydowanie polecam goedetów z firmy GEOMAR z Marek. Wykonywanie map do celów projektowych i profesjonalne wyznaczanie budynków i granic działek w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie.  :big grin: 

A jeśli chcecie się skonsultować z geotechnikiem na temat gruntu to polecam pana geotechnika z Ząbek. Dokładnie obejrzał nasz grunt, zrobił odwierty i doradził w jaki sposób najlepiej budować na iłach. Bardzo miły pan z profesjonalnym podejściem, cena bardzo atrakcyjna.  :big grin: 
Kontakty na prv.

----------


## marzena999

czy u kogoś robił instalację elektryczną pan Tadzio z firmy El-bud?

----------


## renatata

polecam ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza i k-g. Sumienni, bardzo słowni i naprawdę inwestor przechodzi   :Wink2:   ten etap bez stresu. buduję już troche i mialam doczynienia z różnymi ''ekipami'', ale tych to bym sklonowała. 
P. Sławek tel 694976298

----------


## m1sza

Poszukuję dobrego wykonawcy domu dwurodzinnego pod klucz. Od surówki po wykończenie. Dom z ytong + silka + stropy monolityczne ytong. Ważne żeby robili dokładnie, cena gra mniejszą rolę.
Najlepiej prosiłbym adres na priv.

----------


## coli

Polecam ekipe od wykonczeniowki (ocieplania poddasza, zabudowy gk, gladzie, malowanie itp.) Pan Janusz 512-345-435

----------


## Jergos

*Pomóżcie!*  Może ktoś zna sprawdzoną firmę która wycyklinuje i polakeruje podłogę. Jestem pod bramką bo pewna firma (o której napiszę w osobnym poscie bo o takich trzeba głośno ostrzegać) miała wejść jutro ale okiazało się że to firma "krzak". Proszę o pomoc bo już zgromadziłem meble w jednym pokoju i właściwie nie mam gdzie spać!.

----------


## Sowa113

Poszukuję solidnego, rozsądnego cenowo wykonawcy ogrodzenia - pomurówka + siatka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karollinka

ponieważ jest duże zainteresowanie na priv instalacjami elektrycznymi podaję namiary na sprawdzonych i polecanych wcześniej przeze mnie elektryków, *Pan Paweł 783471860.*

----------


## Ramot

> Poszukuję solidnego, rozsądnego cenowo wykonawcy ogrodzenia - pomurówka + siatka.
> Pozdrawiam


Polecam p. Adama Kocińskiego, tel. 663 126 795 .

----------


## aigel

Pls dajcie namiar na solidną i niedrogą ekipę co podbitkę robi 

aigel

----------


## Sowa113

> Napisał Sowa113
> 
> Poszukuję solidnego, rozsądnego cenowo wykonawcy ogrodzenia - pomurówka + siatka.
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Polecam p. Adama Kocińskiego, tel. 663 126 795 .


Serdecznie dziękuję za namiar, ale niestety jest chory do wiosny 2009 r. i nie przyjmuje zleceń.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## SIN

Polecam forumowego BMS - wykonuje wylewki szybko, sprawnie i bardzo dokładnie. Okolice Wawy. Fotki u mnie w dzienniku.

----------


## Ramot

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sowa113
> 
> ...


no to chyba miałem szczęście. A jeszcze 2 tygodnie temu wyglądał na okaz zdrowia...

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

Witam,

dzieki "forum", jesteśmy na etapie wylewkowym, to tutaj mąż znalazł namiary do naszych fachowców od stawiania stanu surowego - Kasia dziękujemy   :big grin: , dlatego chciałabym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami ze współpracy z wykonawcami, którzy przewineli się przez nasz dom..
po 7 miesiącach budowy, zdążyłam sie już napatrzeć na wykonawców - tych solidnych i tych mniej, 
dlatego z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić poniższych panów - solidni, szybko wykonują swoją pracę i nie narzekają (na pogodę, kiepskie warunki na budowie  :big grin: ) tylko wpadają, pracują z piosenką na ustach i jadą do następnej   :big grin:  
poniżej podaje jedynie imiona, telefony dla zainteresowanych prześlę na priv:

* wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)   :big grin:  
* hydraulik  pan Krzysztof -uwinął się sprawnie i bez bałaganu, ze swoimi materiałami   :big grin:  
* elektryk - Jacek - przeszli przez dom jak burza, instalacja elektryczna w peszlach, do tego nagłośnienie, telefony, TV - czyściutko i szybciutko  :big grin:  

wszyscy są bardzo mili, komunikatywni, stawiają się na umówione terminy i służą radą, naprawdę aż miło budować z takimi ludźmi   :big grin:  

Z pozdrowieniami,
Agnieszka

----------


## ensignx

Śmiało polecam dwóch fachowców, którzy wykonali u mnie dobrą robotę w terminie i w przyzwoitych cenach:

studniarz: p. Zbigniew z Rembertowa: 022 611 83 11
elektryk: p. Mirek z okolic Warszawy: 512 27 22 14

----------


## agnieszka1980

> Napisał samigom
> 
> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję ekipy do wylewek na koniec października/listopad. Bardzo prosze o namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę  
> 
> 
> Prosze bardzo  
> 696 458 334.
> Mam naprawde bardzo ladne wylewki


Czy ktoś korzystał z ekipy polecanej przez rrmi od wylewek?

----------


## alfa003

Macie kogos sensownego do polozenia desek i schodow w salonie? Ja za to juz niedlugo bede mogla polecic solidnego glazurnika (na razie konczy u nas  :big grin:  )

----------


## cozlick

witam,

do tej pory kilka razy skorzystałem z ekip polecanych na tym forum i sie nie zawiodłem  :smile:  W związku z postępem prac na budowie potrzebuję namiary na solidnych i rozsądnych cenowo:
1. parkieciarza (w tym zrobienie drewnianych schodów na wylewce betonowej)
2. majstra do kominka
z góry dziękuję za informacje
pzdr
Piotr

----------


## alfa003

Namiary na "kominkarza" mam tez z forum, zrobil dokladnie, jak chcialam, wiec moge polecic 602 660 012. Cenowo tez wypadl najlepiej  :big grin:

----------


## alfa003

Tez szukam parkieciarza  :smile:

----------


## zatom

a ja caly czas szukam ludzi do zrobienia elewacji klinkierowej.
Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## dan kan

POSZUKUJE PILNIE DEKARZA.
Bardzo proszę o namiary na twojego dekarza.
Czytałem twoje opinie na jego temat(pozytywy).
Też buduje dom w okolicach Nadarzyna....




> dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski
> szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana
> robi piękne dachy

----------


## aigel

[quote="ricardo1"][quote="Staszekmoje"]


> Witam.
> 
> Do zabudowy GK polecam:
> 
> p. Tomasz Pietras, tel. 698347775 
> 
> oraz 
> 
> p. Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828
> ...


p. Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828 - ocieplenie poddasza - zabudowa GK - 
polecam - u mnie zrobili bez zastrzeń 

aigel

----------


## mpa

Pilnie poszukuję dobrych i niedrogich murarzy, którzy podejmą się dokończenia budowy (zostało poddasze)!!!! Macie jakies namiary na sprawdzonych ludzi???

----------


## klememi

Jesli ktos planuje w najblizszym czasie wykonywanie schodow, to bardzo polecam firme GROT z Macierzysza. Schody mam od poniedzialku, wyszly super. 
Panowie przekroczyli termin tylko o 3 dni   :Wink2:  ale warto bylo poczekac. 
Montazysci super, posprzatali po sobie tak, ze nie musialam poprawiac. 

www.grot.pl

----------


## Sowa113

Witam forumowiczów 
Ponownie prosze o pomoc. Nadal poszukuję solidnego, rozsądnego cenowo wykonawcy ogrodzenia - typowa podmurówka + siatka. Moje materiały - robocizna wykonawcy. Czy nikt nie grodził działki ? Może ktoś pomoże w znalezieniu odpowiedniego wykonawcy? Pomóżcie! Działka w gminie Dębe Wielkie.
Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc w uzyskaniu kontaktu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Kochani, 
może Wy pomożecie. 

Potrzebujemy na natychmiast dobrą ekipę do postawienia stanu surowego z więźbą w okolicy Legionowa. 
Mieliśmy zacząć z naszą umówioną już dawno ekipą w połowie sierpnia, ale Pan Dzięcioł z Tłuszcza (przy okazji ostrzegam przed współpracą) zwodził nas pd tego czasu, że jutro, jutro, jutro...... Codziennie mąż czekał na niego na placu budowy i po kilku godzinach okazywało się ponownie, że "jutro to juz na pewno". Pan nawet nie raczył zadzwonić, po prostu nie przyjeżdżał, a telefon odbierał sporadycznie. W końcu się poddaliśmy i podziękwoalismy Panu (średnio grzecznie). 
Teraz mamy mnóstwo materiału na działce, umówionego już dekarza i kolejne materiały i przerażenie w oczach - byle nie do wiosny!!! 

Może ktoś może polecić kogoś, kto jest solidny, znajdzie czas i nie zamorduje nas ceną???

----------


## alfa003

> Jesli ktos planuje w najblizszym czasie wykonywanie schodow, to bardzo polecam firme GROT z Macierzysza. Schody mam od poniedzialku, wyszly super. 
> Panowie przekroczyli termin tylko o 3 dni   ale warto bylo poczekac. 
> Montazysci super, posprzatali po sobie tak, ze nie musialam poprawiac. 
> 
> www.grot.pl


Z czego masz schody? Ja mam betonowe i na to chce drewniane stopnie. Jak cenowo?

----------


## bernadka1234

Witam wszystkich chciałabym się podzielić moimi doświadczeniami z ekipami budowlanymi, które przewinęły się przez moją budowę.

Było ich kilka, ale skupię się na tych solidnych:

Stan surowy w 3 miesiące postawił Pan Ginter numer na priv
elektryk zrobił instalację w 3 tygodnie , a potem zaczął ją robić u mnie w sklepie. *numer do Pana Michała elektryka na priv*


Obaj panowie są godni polecenia więc gdyby co służe kontaktem z nimi

----------


## klememi

> Napisał klememi
> 
> Jesli ktos planuje w najblizszym czasie wykonywanie schodow, to bardzo polecam firme GROT z Macierzysza. Schody mam od poniedzialku, wyszly super. 
> Panowie przekroczyli termin tylko o 3 dni   ale warto bylo poczekac. 
> Montazysci super, posprzatali po sobie tak, ze nie musialam poprawiac. 
> 
> www.grot.pl
> 
> 
> Z czego masz schody? Ja mam betonowe i na to chce drewniane stopnie. Jak cenowo?


Schody samonośne, konstrukcja stalowa, stopnie drewno, balustrada szkło 12mm. Główny koszt to balustrada, całość ok 40tys.

----------


## lew22

[quote="Dorota i Andrzej"][quote="Agnieszka&Robert"]


> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Halszka
> 
> ...


Witaj.

Ja równiez bardzo prosze o namiary do Pana od mebli i wnęk. Za zdjęcia będę bardzo wdzięczna.
Dziękuję
pozdr.
Marzena

----------


## Depi

Marzena - a o cięciu postów kiedyś słyszałaś?   :Evil:

----------


## anitajas1

Poszukuję na CITO doświadczonego, solidnego, rozsądnego cenowo glazurnika z umiejętnosciami hydraulicznymi w miedzi do remontu łazienki !!!
Niestety obecni panowi dużo mówili o tym co potrafią, natomiast po wynikach pracy w hollu - ręce opadają.

----------


## leolab

bardzo pilnie poszukuję kogoś do poprawy dachu!!!! niestety poprzednia ekipa go spartaczyła   :Evil:   więc jest w kilku miejscach do poprawy. sprawa bardzo pilna. okolice Nadarzyna.
z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Nellka

mogę polecić p. Zbyszka z Sulejówka. Zrobilł mi całą instalację wraz z przyłączem w nowo stawianym domu w St.Miłosnej. Umie doradzić i nie naciąga na koszty. A i w razie awarii też można do niego śmiało dzwonić. Mojej mamie zreperował domofon po tym jak inny fachura na siłę kazał kupować nowy i wymieniać całą instalację. 

Namiary tel 604 42 84 86

----------


## anitajas1

Z miłą chęcią polecam panów, którzy stawiali nam kominek. Działają w całym  województwie mazowieckim.
Jeśli jest ktoś zainteresowany to podaję namiar: 
Pan Piotr Burakowski tel. 509 841 680

----------


## Ilona_1981

> Witam,
> 
> dzieki "forum", jesteśmy na etapie wylewkowym, to tutaj mąż znalazł namiary do naszych fachowców od stawiania stanu surowego - Kasia dziękujemy  , dlatego chciałabym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami ze współpracy z wykonawcami, którzy przewineli się przez nasz dom..
> po 7 miesiącach budowy, zdążyłam sie już napatrzeć na wykonawców - tych solidnych i tych mniej, 
> dlatego z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić poniższych panów - solidni, szybko wykonują swoją pracę i nie narzekają (na pogodę, kiepskie warunki na budowie ) tylko wpadają, pracują z piosenką na ustach i jadą do następnej   
> poniżej podaje jedynie imiona, telefony dla zainteresowanych prześlę na priv:
> 
> * wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)   
> * hydraulik  pan Krzysztof -uwinął się sprawnie i bez bałaganu, ze swoimi materiałami   
> ...


Czy mogłabym prosić o namiary na pana Sylwka? z góry bardzo dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Ilona_1981

> Witam wszystkich chciałabym się podzielić moimi doświadczeniami z ekipami budowlanymi, które przewinęły się przez moją budowę.
> 
> Było ich kilka, ale skupię się na tych solidnych:
> 
> Stan surowy w 3 miesiące postawił Pan Ginter numer na priv
> elektryk zrobił instalację w 3 tygodnie , a potem zaczął ją robić u mnie w sklepie. *numer do Pana Michała elektryka na priv*
> 
> 
> Obaj panowie są godni polecenia więc gdyby co służe kontaktem z nimi


Bardzo proszę o przesłanie numeru do pana Gintera
Pozdrawiam
Ilona

----------


## rekrek

szukam ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego. budowa w okolicy Nieporętu. 
Rozpoczęcie budowy - koniec października. prosty dom z poddaszem, całość ok. 140m2, dwuspadowy dach.

potrzebuję również speca który podciągnie mi prąd budowlany, oraz studniarza.
będę bardzo wdzięczny za namiary na priv

pzdr

----------


## Jarecki 11

Witam
Poszukuję kierownika budowy w okolicach Starych Babic. Jeśli macie kogoś sensownego to proszę o namiar.
z góry dzięki

----------


## ewe

Witam
poszukuję sprawdzonego glazurnika - od zaraz - okolice Warszawy.

----------


## Halszka

Szukam dobrego sprzedawcy ogrodzeń betonowych, który jednocześnie oferowałby jego montaż.
Najlepiej z okolic Piaseczna.

Przydadzą się też namiary na ekipę od ogrodzenia z siatki.

Namiary proszę na PW.

Dziękuję i Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lyszka

Po bojach z różnymi majstrami mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę od:
- tynków cem-wap + zacieranie piaskiem kwarcowym - p.Bogdan 500-330-703,
- okna - firma Butzbach,
- dach-firma Eko-dach z Modlińskiej (materiały+wykonawstwo)

Wszyscy powyżsi wykonawcy wykonali swoje prace szybko, profesjonalnie,bez opóźnień i w naprawdę miłej atmosferze i co naprawdę rzadko się zdarza ekipa od tynków nie pijąca (śmiałam się ostatnio że do 90-tki będę musieli pracować bo takie ekipy są na wymarciu...i będą mieli notesik z terminami maczkiem zapisani na na najbliższe 10 lat).

----------


## Halszka

Nadal szukam ekipy od ogrodzeń. Najlepiej siatką.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anula302

Polecam parkieciarza z okolic Mińska Mazowieckiego - Pan Marek Sabak - 506246131 - tylko nie wiem jak u niego z terminami - kończy teraz u mnie - schody z barierką i podłogi.

----------


## Nefer

Mam genialnych panów od ocieplenia dachu i g-k. Efekty można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku.
Niestety, najbliższe terminy w styczniu 2009. Ale na nich warto poczekać.

----------


## krzycha16a

> Kochani, 
> może Wy pomożecie. 
> 
> Potrzebujemy na natychmiast dobrą ekipę do postawienia stanu surowego z więźbą w okolicy Legionowa. 
> Mieliśmy zacząć z naszą umówioną już dawno ekipą w połowie sierpnia, ale *Pan Dzięcioł z Tłuszcza* (przy okazji ostrzegam przed współpracą) zwodził nas pd tego czasu, że jutro, jutro, jutro...... Codziennie mąż czekał na niego na placu budowy i po kilku godzinach okazywało się ponownie, że "jutro to juz na pewno". Pan nawet nie raczył zadzwonić, po prostu nie przyjeżdżał, a telefon odbierał sporadycznie. W końcu się poddaliśmy i podziękwoalismy Panu (średnio grzecznie). 
> Teraz mamy mnóstwo materiału na działce, umówionego już dekarza i kolejne materiały i przerażenie w oczach - byle nie do wiosny!!! 
> 
> Może ktoś może polecić kogoś, kto jest solidny, znajdzie czas i nie zamorduje nas ceną???


Niestety też mieliśmy kontakt z tym Panem  :Evil:  Umówił się z nami na zrobienie tynków, w ostatniej chwili "wystawił nas do wiatru". Nie odbierał telefonów i niestety też nie oddzwonił. Umawiał się z nami trzy miesiące wcześniej, w międzyczasie kilka razy potwierdzaliśmy cenę i termin - zawsze potwierdzał. Jak przyszedł termin wykonania - kontakt z w/w "się urwał" Baaardzo niepoważny człowiek! Może, nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło - znaleźliśmy innych SUPER tynkarzy.

----------


## WaldekZ

> Może, nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło - znaleźliśmy innych SUPER tynkarzy.


To może pochwalcie się nimi (też szukam  :big grin:  ). Może być na priv (jeśli to nie kłopot...).

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## krzycha16a

> Napisał krzych16a
> 
> Może, nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło - znaleźliśmy innych SUPER tynkarzy.
> 
> 
> To może pochwalcie się nimi (też szukam  ). Może być na priv (jeśli to nie kłopot...).
> 
> Pozdrowienia
> WaldekZ


Chętnie bym się pochwaliła tu na forum publicznie, ale niestety nie wiem czy tynkarz wyraziłby zgodę na publiczne podawanie Jego danych łącznie z numerem telefonu. Pewnie wyraziłby "takową" zgodę, ale "formalnie" nie mam pozwolenia.  :Wink2:   Dane "poszły" na PW

----------


## facy1

Witam,

Poszukuje dobrego glazurnika, bardzo proszę o pomoc – budowa w okolicach otwocka.

Pozd,
Facy.

----------


## ensignx

Kochani Forumowicze, 

wysilcie się trochę: piszcie na temat i piszcie we właściwych wątkach. 

Tutaj tematem są kontakty do sprawdzonych i solidnych fachowców w 
Warszawie i okolicach, a *nie prośby o takie kontakty.*

Zaśmiecacie taki wartościowy wątek.   :Evil:

----------


## PLN

Potrzebny solidny glazurnik,okolice Ursynowa 0514-431-620.

----------


## grave

a ja szukam stolarza do drzwi wewnętrznych sosnowych ...w granicach 900zł , realne w mazowieckim?   :Confused:

----------


## alfa003

> a ja szukam stolarza do drzwi wewnętrznych sosnowych ...w granicach 900zł , realne w mazowieckim?


Raczej nie.... Ja obszukalam i znalazlam piekne sosnowe drzwi pod Wolominem za 1000 zl, na Bartycjiej takie kosztuja 2200  :ohmy:

----------


## Cieyowa

> Napisał grave
> 
> a ja szukam stolarza do drzwi wewnętrznych sosnowych ...w granicach 900zł , realne w mazowieckim?  
> 
> 
> Raczej nie.... Ja obszukalam i znalazlam piekne sosnowe drzwi pod Wolominem za 1000 zl, na Bartycjiej takie kosztuja 2200


a można namiar na te drzwi spod Wolomina?

----------


## alfa003

Wyslalam na priva.

----------


## Cieyowa

> Wyslalam na priva.


nic nie dostałam  :sad:

----------


## grave

> Napisał alfa003
> 
> Wyslalam na priva.
> 
> 
> nic nie dostałam


*Alfa* ja też poproszę.... Czy ten 1000 to za kompletne skrzydło z ościeznicą, opaskami...?
Długo się czeką? Robią pod wzór klienta?

----------


## nunczako

Jak polecamy solidnych to ja polecę Famix od okien. Dobre przeżycia też zagwarantował mi Bu-Darmil od tynków (bez szydy, wystawiam pozytywną jak najbardziej ocenę  :smile: ).

----------


## alutka84

> Witam
> poszukuję sprawdzonego glazurnika - od zaraz - okolice Warszawy.



Polecam p.Wojtek  693-04-02-73 może nie jest najtańszy ale podpowie co i jak

----------


## alfa003

Ta cena oczywiscie za samo skrzydlo, ale wzor byl jednym z drozszych. Miejscowosc nazywa sie Ciemne, jadac od strony Radzymina do Wolomina (jakis km do dwoch przed Wolominem) to na luku po lewej stronie, maja pawilon na posesji z duza ekspozycja, ale wzor oczywiscie, jaki sobie klient zamarzy  :big grin:  Telefonu nie podaje publicznie, bo nie wiem czy moge  :Roll:   ewentulanie na priva.

----------


## imported_Niedźwiadek

mam bardzo dobrego glazurnika (warszawa)
namiary na priv
Ten pan układał nam też podłogę, deskę barinecką - jestem z Niego bardzo zadowolona, polecam.

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Czy ktos może współpracował z Panem Krzysztofem Dąbrowskim z Warszawy w sprawie stanu surowego otwartego? Potrzebne opinie o tym wykonawcy. Z góry dzięki

----------


## krzycha16a

Hejka! Szukam dobrego, "z głową na karku", koniecznie "sprawdzonego" (czytaj: u nas był/robił i nie mam do niego większych zastrzeżeń  :Wink2:  ) *glazurnika*. Termin...hm... mogę trochę poczekać. 
Musimy także wykończyć poddasze karton/gipsem. Szukam kogoś "sprawdzonego" Możecie kogoś polecić? 

W zamian mogę polecić "sprawdzonego" tynkarza i "sprawdzonego" wylewkarza. Tynki i wylewki równiutko i bez zastrzeżeń - niestety u jednego i drugiego dość dłuugie terminy.  :sad:   Ale warto czekać!  :big grin:

----------


## alfa003

Ja moge polecic swojego(priv), ale z tego co wiem to termin dopiero na wiosne  :ohmy:

----------


## krzycha16a

> Ja moge polecic swojego(priv), ale z tego co wiem to termin dopiero na wiosne


Poproszę o kontakt. Może uda się wcześniej.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Krupiarz

Mogę polecić ekipę która robiła mi ocieplenie poddasza i G-K. 
Mieszkam ponad rok, nic nie pęka, nie odpada, jest równo i ciepło  :wink: . 

Robią też (a może przede wszystkim) ocieplenia styropianem i elewacje tynkiem cienkowarstwowym. Tutaj efekty podobne i również jestem bardzo zadowolony. Parę zdjęć elewacji w albumie. 

Polecam i pozdrawiam 

kontakt Jacek tel.  516 895245

----------


## Anula74

> Mogę polecić ekipę która robiła mi ocieplenie poddasza i G-K. 
> Mieszkam ponad rok, nic nie pęka, nie odpada, jest równo i ciepło . 
> 
> Robią też (a może przede wszystkim) ocieplenia styropianem i elewacje tynkiem cienkowarstwowym. Tutaj efekty podobne i również jestem bardzo zadowolony. Parę zdjęć elewacji w albumie. 
> 
> Polecam i pozdrawiam 
> 
> kontakt Jacek tel.  516 895245


pomijam kwestię fahowców ale musze przyznac, że bardzo ładnie jest u Ciebie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krupiarz

dzięki  :Smile:  

W albumie to jeszcze stan trochę "surowy", sprzed prawie roku, szczególnie na zewnątrz. 
Ja staram się zwracać uwagę na technikę wykonania i jakość materiałów (a ta jak pisałem była ogólnie zadowalająca), a estetyką i aranżacją zajmuje się żona  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

Poszukałam, ale dość historyczne znalazłam wpisy.

Poszukuje - KOSTKA BRUKOWA (podjazd, wejście, trochę ścieżek)( wraz z koncepcją ) na szybciutko - W-wa.

Ktoś kogoś poleci ?

----------


## jareko

> Napisał jareko
> 
> znam jednego - artysta
> namiary moge podac na priv
> 
> 
> jareko - odezwij sie z tym namiarem jakby co?????


ostatnio wysyp mail z pytaniem o artystę
NIESTETY artysta dzieła swe wykonuje w Anglii wiec temat jakby nieaktualny  :sad:

----------


## grave

Mogę polecić dobrego fachowca od układania FINISH PARKIETU, układał mi już drugi raz i wszystko szybko, przystępnie i porządnie  - namiary na priv!

----------


## noka

Witam

Szukam kogoś do zamontowania w dachu - okna dachowego i wyłazu. 
Budek jest stary (robię remont), dach kryty blachą.

Robota do zrobienia na za 1-2 tygodnie. Człowiek którego miałem, wystawił mnie.


Norbert

----------


## Krzywa5

Polecam wymienianego już wiele razy Pana Darka Laska 0608404823
Schody SUPER!!!  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Spokojnie i z czystym sercem mogę polecić tynkarzy... spotkaliśmy się na budowie... tynki cem-wap dobrze im wyszły - bez zastrzeżeń... mają dużo zleceń ale może ktoś się wstrzeli w wolny termin? Pracują w rejonie Warszawy. Namiary na priv...

ps. to nie moja ekipa więc nie czerpię z tego żadnych korzyści.

I jeszcze jedno! Absolutnie nie piją!!! ...dziwne ale prawdziwe...

----------


## blaniek

Witam,

Poszukuję dobrego elektryka do zaprojektowania i rozprowadzenia instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnym (w trakcie budowy) pod Warszawą, najchętniej z doświadczeniem pracy z Silką. Chciałabym poprowadzić kable (w części pionowej) w peszlach w kanałach elektrycznych Silki E.

Przekopałam forum, ale nijak nie mogę znaleźć kontaktu.

Będę wdzięczna za namiary.

Pozdrawiam,
Blanka

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję dobrego elektryka do zaprojektowania i rozprowadzenia instalacji elektrycznej w domu jednorodzinnym (w trakcie budowy) pod Warszawą, najchętniej z doświadczeniem pracy z Silką. Chciałabym poprowadzić kable (w części pionowej) w peszlach w kanałach elektrycznych Silki E.
> 
> Przekopałam forum, ale nijak nie mogę znaleźć kontaktu.
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za namiary.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Blanka


Z czystym sumieniem polecam Pana Piotra tel. 602 835 207   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## himlaje

Poszukuje pilnie ekipe do budowy domu, (najlepiej kompleksowa obsługa czyli z wykończeniem ale może być także stan surowy otwarty). Budowa w okolicy Konstancina-Jeziorny. Chciałbym zacząć jeszcze teraz, na jesieni, by chociaż fundamenty zrobić a resztę jak warunki atmosferyczne będą pozwalały Możecie coś polecić? Będe wdzięczny za każde info.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

POLECAM serdecznie *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej* + przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. Zapraszam na priv  :smile:

----------


## piotrm74

poszukuję do wyleki do domku jednorodzinnego w Warszawie

piotrm74

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

Drodzy Forumowicze,
poszukuję sprawdzonego ślusarza/spawacza do wykonania ramy wspierającej więźbę dachową (taki wynalazek likwidujący słupy na poddaszu użytkowym). Budowa w okolicach Pruszkowa. Podeślijcie proszę sprawdzony kontakt, z góry wielkie dzięki

----------


## Zorka31

Szukam stolarza do poprawek, niestety. Moje gwiazdy budowlane chyba uczyły się osadzania drzwi u mnie. Jak zobaczyłam futryny to tzw. szlag mnie trafił! Listwy podłogowe też nierówno... Generalnie bardzo przydałby mi sie ktoś, kto zna się na wykończeniówce i poprawiłby tą fuszerkę...

----------


## Bocian20002

*Polecam elektryka*, który już kilka razy przewijał się tutaj na forum - 602 835 207, p. Piotr. Potrzebowałem kogoś na zaraz (1 dzień pracy), aby skończyć sufity gipskartonowe i poprawić niedoróbki wcześniejszej ekipy, i udało się - praca została wykonana szybko i dokładnie i nawet termin się znalazł (dwa dni po pierwszym kontakcie prace zostały rozpoczęte).

*Potrzebuję* natomiast na gwałt *GLAZURNIKA - na 1-2 dni pracy*, poprzednia ekipa źle położyła mi gres i parkieciarz odmówił kładzenia desek ze względu na różnicę poziomów, ktoś musi ten gres zdjąć i porządnie położyć ponownie, nie ma go dużo - ok. 2-3 m2, więc jeśli któryś z forumowiczów mógłby mi "wypożyczyć" swojego fachowca byłbym niezwykle wdzięczny.

Budowa jest na Żoliborzu.

Pozdrawiam!

MB

----------


## przemszcz

POSZUKUJĘ SOLIDNĄ EKIPĘ DO STANU SUROWEGO W OKOLICY OTWOCKA NA WIOSNĘ PRZYSZŁEGO ROKU

----------


## cozlick

Dość pilnie potrzebuję namiary na sparwdzonego i niedrogiego brukarza.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Dość pilnie potrzebuję namiary na sparwdzonego i niedrogiego brukarza.


Jaki rodzaj bruku, jeżeli z kostki granitowej to polecam pana Jacka  :smile:  :smile: , 

*Poszukuje taniej i dobrej ekipy od ogrodzenia siatką na podmurówce     , do wykonania około 35m *

----------


## klememi

Do bruku - u nas robili kostke granitowa ale robia tez betonowa tel. 664 038618, do ogrodzenia z siatki 603125381.

Uwaga natomiast na firme Rentex od balustrad. Nasze z nierdzewki rdzewieja (!!!) a slupki sie przekrzywily juz po kilku tygodniach od montazu.

----------


## trystat

Witam Wszystkich!

Czy ktoś moze podac namiary na ekipe do stanu surowego otwartego sprawdzona i godna polecenia?? Dom planujemy budowac w okolicach Wawy(Grodzisk/Żyrardów). Chcemy zaczac w przyszlym roku tylko okazuje sie ze wiekszosc nie ma terminow na przyszly rok - mowie o poleconych przez znajomych ktorzy byli zadowoleni.

----------


## TAM1211

Poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego oraz kierownika budowy w okolicach Nadarzyna - przewidywany start na wiosnę 2009.

----------


## yvetka

Potrzebuję PILNIE fachowca od kominów. Może ktoś mnie poratuje, bo chyba muszę swój rozebrać  :cry:

----------


## Szarbia

> poszukuję do wyleki do domku jednorodzinnego w Warszawie
> 
> piotrm74


604 064 734

----------


## ensignx

Polecam specjalistów od tynków i wylewek.  Panowie mają po kilka ekip. 

Mi się podobało, ale polecam dopiero po wizycie mojego kierownika budowy, który nie miał większych zastrzeżeń (podobnie jak sąsiedzi, którzy tynkowali i już mieszkają na swoim):

Tynki gipsowe: p. Radek: 660 40 3981, 
kulturalnie, na czas i konkretnie od początku do końca.
Robi też wylewki.
U mnie robił ze swoim materiałem.

Wylewki: p. Marek: 503 065 286, terminowo i dokładnie.
Cały materiał zapewniłem ja.

Jeśli masz pytania, zadzwoń do mnie (tel. w podpisie) lub napisz PW. 
Pisanie odpowiedzi w stylu: "A czy ładnie robi", "A ile metrów Ci tynkował dziennie" "A czy Pruszków obsługuje" to śmiecenie. Wątek staje się nieprzejrzysty!

----------


## gapcia

polecam firme pana zbyszka (u mnie sie sprawdzili) :
usługi remontowe i wykończeniowe na terenie woj. Mazowieckiego: malowanie, gładzie gipsowe, ścianki z płyt g/k, ukladanie glazury  panele , montaż stolarki drzwiowej i inne prace remontowe i wykończeniowe.

----------


## bombel79

poszukuje solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy do stanu surowego w Markach pod Warszawa. Wszelkie info proszę kierowac na priva.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bobbudowlaniec

Poszukuje solidnej ekipy do docieplenia i miksokreta, okolice Otwocka. Prosze o namiary

----------


## pierwotny

Jak ktoś będzie potrzebował to polecam moich tynkarzy  od tynków cem.-wap. zacieranych piaskiem kwarcowym. Wyszło równiutko i gładziutko. A poza tym bezproblemowi i rozsądni cenowo 
Kontakt 609643503 - Paweł

----------


## ensignx

Witam, 

polecam ekipę dekarzy, która kryła mój dach (foliowanie, deskowanie bawolego oka, dachówka karpiówka + duże bawole oko). 

Smiało polecam tą solidną ekipę (Górale), mój kierownik budowy nie miał zastrzeżeń, kiedy odbierał dach. 

P. Andrzej tel: 790 46 08 14 albo 888 80 88 18

----------


## agart5

> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk


Proszę podaj namiary na człowieka jestem zaineresowana bo mam generalny remont domu

----------


## rorvik

Poratuje mnie ktoś namiarami na sprawdzoną ekipę od ociepleń? Wełna + tynk.

Dzięki

r

----------


## TAM1211

> Napisał 71kkk
> 
> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk
> 
> 
> Proszę podaj namiary na człowieka jestem zaineresowana bo mam generalny remont domu


Ja również poproszę o namiary, dziękuję.

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

> Witam,
> 
> dzieki "forum", jesteśmy na etapie wylewkowym, to tutaj mąż znalazł namiary do naszych fachowców od stawiania stanu surowego - Kasia dziękujemy  , dlatego chciałabym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami ze współpracy z wykonawcami, którzy przewineli się przez nasz dom..
> po 7 miesiącach budowy, zdążyłam sie już napatrzeć na wykonawców - tych solidnych i tych mniej, 
> dlatego z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić poniższych panów - solidni, szybko wykonują swoją pracę i nie narzekają (na pogodę, kiepskie warunki na budowie ) tylko wpadają, pracują z piosenką na ustach i jadą do następnej   
> poniżej podaje jedynie imiona, telefony dla zainteresowanych prześlę na priv:
> 
> * wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)   
> * hydraulik  pan Krzysztof -uwinął się sprawnie i bez bałaganu, ze swoimi materiałami   
> ...


=====
Witam,

kolejny etap za nami i kolejna ekipa do polecenia,
zatem szczerze polecam panów od kominka, młode, sprytne chłopaki,
u nas robili rozprowadzenie ciepłego powietrza z aparatem nawiewnym, obudowa kominka z kamieniem, co prawda nie obrabiają bryły ale reszta jak najbardziej godna polecenia, przede wszyskim szybko i sprawnie a i cena bardzo przystepna,
namiary prześlę na priv

Pozdrawiam,
Agnieszka

----------


## pasie

Witam poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy  do budowy takiego domku:  http://www.archon.pl/projekt_domu/Do...904325f9f,1074
start wiosna 2009

----------


## damianexus

Bardzo solidna i tania ekipa do stanu surowego otwartego posiada jeszcze wolne terminy. Po informacje zapraszam na priv

----------


## marzena3322

OGRODZENIA Z SIATKI,

 polecam Pan Marcin Duklas i jego ekipa. Profesjonalnie, tanio i szybko wykonują ogrodzenia z siatki. Tel. 602-729-719
Są z województwa zachodniopomorskiego ale bardzo często wykonują zlecenia w mazowieckim.

----------


## tosinek

KOlejny raz lauraka dla Panów od wylewek - zrobil mi cudnie balkony i nie drodzy a przede wszystkim jak powiedziała moja przyjacióka. Wiesz to jest pierwsza ekipa na budowie na którą małż nie narzekał. Podaję telefonik:501321439

----------


## sebkac

> Napisał 71kkk
> 
> polecam ekipe muraską Stana Teski - chlopaki sa ok, trzeba tylko pilnowac terminu, bo facet w sezonie ma kilka  budow jednoczesnie. Ceny - za dom 220 pow zabudowy z silki ,plyta fundamentowa, piwnica, dach 360m2, stan surowy wziąl za robote 46 000. Przy wycenach innych ekip - rewelacja. jakby co - dzwoncie do mnie, kkk
> 
> 
> Proszę podaj namiary na człowieka jestem zaineresowana bo mam generalny remont domu


Ja również poproszę na namiary pana murarza :smile:

----------


## sebkac

> Napisał Agnieszka&Robert
> 
> Witam,
> 
> dzieki "forum", jesteśmy na etapie wylewkowym, to tutaj mąż znalazł namiary do naszych fachowców od stawiania stanu surowego - Kasia dziękujemy  , dlatego chciałabym się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami ze współpracy z wykonawcami, którzy przewineli się przez nasz dom..
> po 7 miesiącach budowy, zdążyłam sie już napatrzeć na wykonawców - tych solidnych i tych mniej, 
> dlatego z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić poniższych panów - solidni, szybko wykonują swoją pracę i nie narzekają (na pogodę, kiepskie warunki na budowie ) tylko wpadają, pracują z piosenką na ustach i jadą do następnej   
> poniżej podaje jedynie imiona, telefony dla zainteresowanych prześlę na priv:
> 
> ...


Witam
jeśli można poproszę o namiary na ekipę murarską
pozdrawiam

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

[quote="sebkac"][quote="Agnieszka&Robert"]


> * wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)


Ja tez się obiema rekami podpisuje pod pochwałami pod adresem Pana Sylwka i jego wesołej brygady. U nas postawili stan surowy w równo 4 tygodnie - skończyli w zeszłym tygodniu i pojechali dalej   :smile:

----------


## emqwadrat

Witam,

Właśnie kończy u mnie robotę ekipa do stanu surowego zamkniętego..

Zostałe jeszcze trochę ale na podstawie tego co już zrobione....POLECAM.

szybko, sprawnie, uczciwie (kupują za mnie materiał) i terminowo, jak mają dużo roboty to podnajmują zaprzyjaźnione ekipy.... równie rzetelne

Cenowo są średni minus ale praktycznie wszystko jest z głowy

Jak ktoś zainteresowany proszę na prv

Robią w W-wie i okolicach

----------


## JohnDoe

Ostatnio remontowałem mieszkanie w Warszawie, jednak nie wybrałem żadnego z polecanych na forum specjalistów - byli niedostepni. Spoza forum znalazłem trzech fachowców od wykończeniówki (tynki, malowanie, glazura, terakota). Jeden przyszedł, podał cenę, umówił się i tyle go było widać. Drugi był tańszy i zaczął pracę - tyle, że szło mu strasznie ślamazarnie, w końcu przrwał pracę "bo miał inne zajęcia" - dokończy później. Cóż, byłem zdesperowany.. w końcu dostałem od znajomej namiar na człowieka (p. Paweł Adamczyk), który w końcu wykonał cały remont i to dość solidnie i niedrogo - naprawdę polecam (ew. kontakt na p.w.)!

----------


## blaniek

Proszę o opinie na temat budowy domu z ekipą pana Teski (Warszawa Białołęka i okolice). 

Pozdrawiam, 
blaniek

----------


## piast

Polecam ekipę, która właśnie kończy u mnie stan surowy. U mnie pracowali jako podwykonawca firmy, ale można się z nimi dogadać i mogą pracować bez pośrednictwa firmy. Bardzo skrupulatni i pracowici. Pochodzą z Lubelszczyzny, pracują w okolicach Warszawy.
Chętnym kontakt podam na prv'a.

----------


## Bobrowczyk

> Poszukałam, ale dość historyczne znalazłam wpisy.
> 
> Poszukuje - KOSTKA BRUKOWA (podjazd, wejście, trochę ścieżek)( wraz z koncepcją ) na szybciutko - W-wa.
> 
> Ktoś kogoś poleci ?


Mogę polecić firmę Vega z Lesznowoli k. Piaseczna. U nas skończyli wczoraj. Szybko, sprawnie, z projektem. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektu.

----------


## Piątka

Nasza ekipa od stanu surowego jest też na 102! 
z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecać..
robią i dalej, ale chyba wygodniej im w okolicach Zakręt-Otwock, Mińsk..

jak ktoś życzy to podam namiar

----------


## Ramot

szukam ekipy do ocieplenia dachu (dwie warstwy wełny). Jakie obecnie są stawki na rynku? Czy 100 PLN/m2 (robota z materiałem) to dobra cena?

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Poszukałam, ale dość historyczne znalazłam wpisy.
> 
> Poszukuje - KOSTKA BRUKOWA (podjazd, wejście, trochę ścieżek)( wraz z koncepcją ) na szybciutko - W-wa.
> 
> Ktoś kogoś poleci ?
> 
> 
> Mogę polecić firmę Vega z Lesznowoli k. Piaseczna. U nas skończyli wczoraj. Szybko, sprawnie, z projektem. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektu.


Dzieki Bobrowczyk  :smile:

----------


## grave

A ja szukam kogoś do schodów (trepy bez podstopni) na beton wraz z barierkami, poreczami metalowymi, metal-drewnianymi... może znacie?

----------


## Szarbia

Polecam do *blachodachowki*

sprzedawca     509 004 356

dekaz             606 657 501

----------


## zatom

Szukam speców od *odkurzacza centralnego*. Interesuje mnie pełna obsługa, czyli sprzęt + wykonanie.

dzieki

----------


## julifra

POSZUKUJĘ SOLIDNĄ EKIPĘ DO STANU SUROWEGO W OKOLICY BRWINOWA NA WIOSNĘ PRZYSZŁEGO ROKU

----------


## pierrr

Witam, 
jestem na etapie wykończania mojego domku. Zdecydowałem się na zamontowanie wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła (rekuperację). Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakąś żetelną firmę (najlepiej z okolic Legionowa) która wykona mi taką instalację? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Joanna i Łukasz

> POSZUKUJĘ SOLIDNĄ EKIPĘ DO STANU SUROWEGO W OKOLICY BRWINOWA NA WIOSNĘ PRZYSZŁEGO ROKU


Ja tez  :Smile:

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

> Witam
> jeśli można poproszę o namiary na ekipę murarską
> pozdrawiam


Wyslalam na priv

Agnieszka

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał julifra
> 
> POSZUKUJĘ SOLIDNĄ EKIPĘ DO STANU SUROWEGO W OKOLICY BRWINOWA NA WIOSNĘ PRZYSZŁEGO ROKU
> 
> 
> Ja tez


1. Skontaktujcie się ze sobą i działajcie razem.... może Będzie taniej   :big grin:  
2. Moi jak na razie OK (został jeszcze dach i ścianki działowe).... JAK CHCECIE NAMIAR DAJCIE ZNAĆ NA PRV  :Wink2:

----------


## Sanyaa

Witam, 
Polecam Pana Czarka Lesińskiego jako wykonawcę instalacji odkurzacza centralnego - stronka www.bezkurzu.pl

Kontakt super - dba o klienta, odpowiedzi na zapytania błyskawiczne, instalacja bezproblemowo. Jeszcze nie użytkujemy odkurzacza ale na tym etapie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam,
Sanyaa

----------


## Ramot

> Witam, 
> Polecam Pana Czarka Lesińskiego jako wykonawcę instalacji odkurzacza centralnego - stronka www.bezkurzu.pl
> 
> Kontakt super - dba o klienta, odpowiedzi na zapytania błyskawiczne, instalacja bezproblemowo. Jeszcze nie użytkujemy odkurzacza ale na tym etapie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Sanyaa


cieszy mnie Twoja opinia, bo niedługo p. Czarek będzie instalował u mnie rury pod odkurzacz. Rzeczywiście prawdą jest co piszesz nt. podejścia do klienta - błyskawiczne i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi na każde pytanie.

----------


## Sanyaa

> cieszy mnie Twoja opinia, bo niedługo p. Czarek będzie instalował u mnie rury pod odkurzacz. Rzeczywiście prawdą jest co piszesz nt. podejścia do klienta - błyskawiczne i wyczerpujące odpowiedzi na każde pytanie.


 :smile:  co więcej - jeszcze nam fajnego wykonawcę do rekuperatora polecił co nam sporo nerwów oszczędziło bo się "nacięliśmy" na poprzednich kontaktach. Jest to Pan Sebastian Kowalski. Jak będziemy po instalacji reku to napisze coś więcej   :smile: 
Pozdrawiam 
Sanyaa

----------


## Szarbia

> Do bruku - u nas robili kostke granitowa ale robia tez betonowa tel. 664 038618,


Ekipa jest dobra, ale szef tej ekipy cwaniaczkuje i probuje naciagac klienta   :Confused:

----------


## bodal

poszukuję ekipy do montażu kominka

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Napisał Sanyaa
> 
> Witam, 
> Polecam Pana Czarka Lesińskiego jako wykonawcę instalacji odkurzacza centralnego - stronka www.bezkurzu.pl
> 
> Kontakt super - dba o klienta, odpowiedzi na zapytania błyskawiczne, instalacja bezproblemowo. Jeszcze nie użytkujemy odkurzacza ale na tym etapie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Sanyaa
> 
> ...



My rowniez polecamy Pana Czarka. Jestesmy po montazu rur do odkurzacza centralengo.

----------


## agnieszka1980

> polecam ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza i k-g. Sumienni, bardzo słowni i naprawdę inwestor przechodzi    ten etap bez stresu. buduję już troche i mialam doczynienia z różnymi ''ekipami'', ale tych to bym sklonowała. 
> P. Sławek tel 694976298


Ekipa Pana Sławka właśnie robi u nas podasze i sufity podwieszane.
Jesteśmy pod wielkim wrażeniem ich pracy.
REWELACJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Takiej ekipy jeszcze na naszej budowie nie było.   :big grin:  
Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
DOKŁADNI, Uczciwi, Rztelni. 
Fachowcy pierwsza klasa.
Zero stresu, mnóstwo przyjemności z oglądania efektu ich pracy.

----------


## agnieszka1980

Plecam też Pana od balustrad kutych. 
Mamy piekne balustrady. 
Szybko, solidnie i co najwazniejsze niedrogo. 
Pan Edward 0509-562-229
Pan dojeżdza z Siedlec
Podaję też stronę 
http://www.kowalstwoeie.com/

----------


## niezły

podciągam bo warto 


A teraz poważnie mam do polecenia człowieka orkiestrę generalnie pełni On funkcje kierownika budowy fachowego doradcy i pomocnika ale niestety nie ma uprawnień Człowiek ten potrafi przynieść nieocenioną pomoc dla ludzi budujących się i nie mających wolnego czasu lub nieznajomości tematu 
Zalety 
Dopilnuje wszystkich ekip. 
Pomoże przy wyborze ekipy i czasami nawet więcej wytarguje niż inwestor 
Pomoże przy wyborze materiału (rodzaj, miejsce zakupu i cena) 
Sam poprawi sporo rzeczy na budowie 
Jest tego znacznie więcej obszar działania Warszawa wschodnia Marki-Stara Miłosna i okolice Ten Pan sam zarabia na swoją pracę Wiadomość na PW
_________________

----------


## salmon969

Witam 

Szukam ekipy godnej polecenia która sprawdziła  się u was , do budowy do stanu surowego .

Realizacja luty-marzec 2009
 info proszę na PW
Dziękuję

----------


## lila134

Witam,

Poszukuje kogoś do zrobienia alarmu w domu.

Pozdrawiam, [email protected]

----------


## bodal

> poszukuję ekipy do montażu kominka


ponawiam

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuje kogoś do zrobienia alarmu w domu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, [email protected]


Poszło na prv  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: )

----------


## kokoralik

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuje kogoś do zrobienia alarmu w domu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, [email protected]


Polecam forumowego _ZBYCH-a_ 
Bardzo solidny i słowny *F*achowiec!
Montuje nietypowe zabezpieczenia i doradza w kwestii zabezpieczenia domu (i nie tylko  :smile:  )

Pozdrawiam
Karolcia

----------


## Beti Spageti

Ludziska.....
czy możecie poratować mnie solidnym kierownikiem budowy od maja, okolice Białołęka - Szamocin.
Bębę wdzięczna - Beata.

----------


## pylu33

Witam polecam pana Piotra Pyzel wykonywał mi podłogę szybko i solidnie

----------


## jewrioszka

*Sanyaa

Bardzo dziękuję za wystawioną opinię.* 

*Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy do założenia rolet antywłamaniowych*

----------


## samilami

Wiatm!
Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do budowy domu w okolicach Warszawy.Byłabym wdzięczna za namiary na jakąś dobrą firmę   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jewrioszka

Marian 500-892-132 tylko że on buduje w okolicach Piaseczna.
Budował u nas i jesteśmy z żoną bardzo zadowoleni z jego pracy.

----------


## samilami

Witam!
Czy podali Państwo dobry numer?Bo jak zadzwoniłam pod podany numer,to odebrał jakiś Pan i powiedział,że to pomyłka   :sad:  
Byłabym wdzięczna za odpowiedź,bo jesteśmy właśnie spod Piaseczna,więc bardzo zależy nam na kontakcie do tej ekipy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jewrioszka

mea culpa

600-892-132 mam nadzieje że w notesie byka nie strzeliłem.  :Confused:

----------


## grave

szukam kogoś do schodów drewnianych na beton i barierek metalowo-drewnianych w W-wie

----------


## rabit

Witam,

poszukuję konkretnej i zaufanej ekipy do generalnego remontu kuchni <bez mebli> i łazienki. W grę wchodziłoby zrywanie starej glazury i terakoty, podciągnięcie siły do piekarnika, drobne przeróbki hydrauliczne, montowanie drzwi.  Mieszkanie jest w warszawie...
Bardzo zależy mi na czasie. 
Byłbym niezmiernie wdzięczny za jakieś namiary  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## tosinek

Szukam pilnie blacharza do obróbki balkonu, pomożcie please

----------


## Podkowa

Poszukuję pilnie fachowca od dachów, który zrobiłby poprawki po ekipie - obróbki kominów, dachówki nie umocowane przy szczytach i okapie, źle wywyinieta folia przy rynnie...

----------


## Sepior

Szukam solidnego i nie drogiego fachowca który może mi wybudować dom(do stanu zerowego) w Markach.

----------


## ricardo1

Poszukujemy godnego polecenia *parkieciarza* oraz *"schodziarza"*. Okolice Legionowa. Nasz majster niestety okazał się nieodpowiedzialny i w brzydki sposób wystawił nas do wiatru. Dzięki niemu nie wprowadzimy się na święta   :cry:

----------


## kgasiorowska

Macie moze namiary do jakiegos dobrego hydraulika, bo na forum nie bardzo takiego moge znalezc.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Poszukujemy godnego polecenia *parkieciarza* oraz *"schodziarza"*. Okolice Legionowa. Nasz majster niestety okazał się nieodpowiedzialny i w brzydki sposób wystawił nas do wiatru. Dzięki niemu nie wprowadzimy się na święta


tak jak w innym poście  :smile:  :smile:  Polecam Pan Mikołaj  :smile:  :smile: tak świątecznie ale baaardzo jestem zadowolony i ok  :smile:  :smile:  606 337 122

----------


## ricardo1

Eugeniusz_  - dzięki

----------


## daga75

> Macie moze namiary do jakiegos dobrego hydraulika, bo na forum nie bardzo takiego moge znalezc.


Mojego, z czystym sumieniem, mogę nadal polecić - Mariusz 604-251-629. Niektórzy forumowicze, którzy z nim współpracowali, chyba też podzielają moje zdanie.

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Napisał kgasiorowska
> 
> Macie moze namiary do jakiegos dobrego hydraulika, bo na forum nie bardzo takiego moge znalezc.
> 
> 
> Mojego, z czystym sumieniem, mogę nadal polecić - Mariusz 604-251-629. Niektórzy forumowicze, którzy z nim współpracowali, chyba też podzielają moje zdanie.


dzieki, zaraz zadzwonie  :Smile:

----------


## kgasiorowska

Dodatkowo szukam jeszcze fachowca do elewacji klinkierowej. Poprosze o namiary jesli macie.

----------


## falc0n

Witam 
Uwaga przestrzegam przed panem Sławomirem Dembskim 502 788 561. Koles zajmuje sie elewacjami, tynkami, wylewkami i moze jeszcze czyms. Napewno niemysleniem o klientach. 

Niestety jesli chodzi o wspolprace z tym panem to tragedia. Na poczatku grzecznie i nawet dzwoni, no bo robota jest. A potem juz tylko pod gore. Ludzi ma totalnie do bani. Nie znaja sie na robocie. Sam pan Dembski to krentacz. Robili u mnie ocieplenie po kleju znikneli i mieli byc znow po 2 tygodniach. Pojawili sie po 1,5 miesiaca i tynk ktory mial byc polozony w 3 dni, kladli miesiac. Generalnie robota zrobiona, ale efekt koncowy nie napawa do dumy. 

Cwaniaczek, kase odbiera szybko, ale jak trzeba cos poprawic albo posprzatac, to juz niezainteresowany. 

Nawet nie chce wiedziac, jak robi tynki i wylewki. Choc czytalem tu na forum post w sprawie tynkow. Tez same klopoty. Krzywo, byle jak i jeszcze nie skonczone. 

Wiec, odradzam. Jepiej poczekac miesiac na kogos innego niz z Dembskim robic interesy.

----------


## Ramot

...

----------


## Guccio

Może ktoś poleci dobrego i sprawdzonego stolarza, który wykonałby mebelki na wymiar.

----------


## Radzik

A ja poszukuję ekipy do elewacji (ocieplenie styropianem + tynk mineralny). Przejrzałem kilkanaście stron forum i znalazłem tylko 3 ekipy. Proszę pomóżcie  :smile:  No chyba, że aż tak ciężko znaleźć dobrą ekipę   :Confused:  
Będę wdzięczny za namiary.

W zamian mogę się podzielić namiarami na:
- murarzy z Długosiodła
- dekarzy z Ciechanowa (u mnie kładli dachówkę, ale podobno kryją też balchodachówką) 
- tynkarza z okolic Wołomina (cem-wap + zacierka piaskiem kwarcowym)

Namiary na PW.

Pozdr,
Radzik

----------


## Radzik

> Mogę polecić ekipę Roberta - robili naszą elewację, jest super - wyrównali nierówności ścian styropianem (podobno mało kto tym się przejmuje), a tynk zatarli perfekcyjnie. Wprawdzie to tynk akrylowy, ale myślę, że inne też zrobią. Aha, do tego zrobili bonie i pilastry. Gdybyś chciał zobaczyć, dom jest w Wołominie, a ta sama ekipa wykańcza wnętrza - również miodzio! Robert - 511 115 762.


Dziękuję bardzo, bardzo za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## Grzesio-K

Odradzam korzystanie z usług firmy *Dach Centrum Bis z Łomianek* i związanej z nimi ekipy p. *Henryka Dobaczewskiego*.
Niestety, o ich nierzetelności przekonałem się na własnej skórze...

----------


## agapinek

Witam,
Wlaśnie koncze budowe Melodii (pracownia Krajobrazy) w Wiązownie. Chcialabym z tego miejsca polecic ekipe p. Leszka Garbala. Panowie ocieplili mi poddasze, wykonali elewacje (Ceresit baranek) i podbitke PCV.                       p. Leszek (tel. 606 394 789) dokladnie wykonal swoja robote za cene, ktora uzgodnilismy przed zleceniem, zawsze odbieral telefon, byl slowny i stawial sie na budynku w razie koniecznosci, nawet juz po wykonaniu prac. Cena na warunki warszawskie przyzwoita. Polecam.
Agnieszka 
ps mozecie zajrzec na www.pawelion.ao.pl

----------


## Malinka_76

> Polecam ekipę, która właśnie kończy u mnie stan surowy. U mnie pracowali jako podwykonawca firmy, ale można się z nimi dogadać i mogą pracować bez pośrednictwa firmy. Bardzo skrupulatni i pracowici. Pochodzą z Lubelszczyzny, pracują w okolicach Warszawy.
> Chętnym kontakt podam na prv'a.


Poproszę o namiary

M.

----------


## Malinka_76

> Nasza ekipa od stanu surowego jest też na 102! 
> z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecać..
> robią i dalej, ale chyba wygodniej im w okolicach Zakręt-Otwock, Mińsk..
> 
> jak ktoś życzy to podam namiar


Hej,
Proszę o namiary na ekipę. My chcielibyśmy rozpocząć budowę na wiosnę w Wawrze. W styczniu chcielibyśmy już mieć wybraną ekipę, więc wszystkit namiary mile widziane: i stan surowy i stan zamknięty, i cała reszta do dalszej roboty  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## piwopijca

Polecam firme dekarska EKO-DACH (mnie ukladal Pan. Grzegorz z ekipa)
tel. do firmy: +48226765612 i e-mail: [email protected], Modlin'ska róg Przyrzecze. Tel. do jednego z wlascicieli: +48696497771. Ukladaja nawet dachowke Mnich-Mniszka - co wbrew pozorom niewiele firm wogole robilo   :Wink2:  

Pzdr.

----------


## Ramot

:Wink2:

----------


## domion00

Chciałbym polecić parkieciarzy z oświęcimia na których namiar dostałem też z polecenia.
Czyściutko zero pyłu widać że sprzęt pierwszej jakości układanie 140m2 zajeło i 3 dni Potem dwatygodnie musiało polerzeć drzewo na podłodze i szlifowanie z lakierowaniem 4 dni 1 dzien listwy . Goraco polecam
Ryszard Świś 600292213  :smile:

----------


## lukaszlukasz88

polecam dekarzy tanio szybko dokladnie i solidnie kontakt Jan Majewski 509891200 firma z doświadczenie od 1970 roku

----------


## gacek78

Ja też się podzielę, gorąco polecam:

- osobę odpowiedzialną za zamawianie materiałów, koordynację i "dostarczanie" ekip Pan Mariusz (na forum Mariusz_A) - super ceny i super ekipy szczególnie od stanu surowego, polecany również przez innych użytkowników forum. Super ceny, bardzo miły i kulturalny kontakt, odpowiedzialny człowiek, jest na każde "zawołanie" inwestora - kontakt przez forum użytkownik Mariusz_A tu link do ogłoszenia KLIK!

- hydraulik Pan Tomasz Soćko - bardzo dobre ceny, młody, energiczny, umie doradzić najlepsze rozwiązanie, ze spokojem przyjmuje kolejne zmiany wymyślane przez inwestora  :smile:  tel. 694-352-383

- ekipa od elewacji zewnętrznej i ocieplenia poddasza, również zabudowy GK - super ekipa, szybkość światła, bardzo dokładni - Pan Paweł tel. - 692-420-588

- elektryk Pan Bogdan Skóra - dobre ceny, bardzo miły kontakt, szybki i dokładny, ma głowę na karku i potrafi dobrze doradzić, nie irytuje się na kolejne zmiany wprowadzane przez inwestora i architekta wnętrz tel. 694-025-507

Po więcej informacji na temat powyższych wykonawców zapraszam do mojego dziennika budowy (link w podpisie). Na wszelkie pytania również chętnie odpowiem.

----------


## Żelka

Witam!
Juz tu gdzies polecalam Pana od ogrodzenia, ale to bylo dawno temu, wiec ponawiam, bo warto.
Pan Nowak Wiktor *(ogrodzenia kute, balustardy, ale nie tylko)*
telefon - 604-805-521 
Robi na Warszawe (glownie) zachodnia (Kampinos, Lesno, Borzecin, Ozarow, Babice, Mariew, Izabelin, Truskaw.., te okolice). 
Bardzo solidny, terminowy i uczciwy wykonawca. Roboty ma duzo, wiec lepiej sie z nim umawiac troche wczesniej. Ma tez swojego wykonawce od automatyki bram, nie mam teraz kontaktu (Pan wiktor ma   :Wink2:  ) ale tez polecam. 
Powtazam tez polecenie do Pana od *schodow debowych* , Pan Dariusz Lasek, robi chetniej Warszawe-Wawer i te okolice, ale da sie z nim dogadac i na inne czesci W-wy..., mam nadzieje, ze telefon ma wciaz ten sam, w razie by byla zmiana to przepraszam..., moze ktos z forumowiczow da nowy, bo robil z tego co wiem u wiecej ludzi z forum......608-404-823
Pozdrawiam.   :big tongue:

----------


## tommylee

Witajcie,
a może ma ktoś z Was godnego polecenia elektryka, który również jest zorientowany w instalacjach multiroom-owych, no i oczywiście ma przystępne ceny  :smile:   Będe wdzięczny za namiary na prv.

Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## JESO

Co prawda dopiero chwyciły mrozy, ale ja kombinuję robotę na wiosnę, a chodzi o ogrodzenie. Jakoś ten temat nie pojawia się często. Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do zrobienia ogrodzenia - podmurówka, klinkier, słupki klinkierowe i metalowe + daszek na śmietnik i inne. Rzecz w tym żeby cena była rozsądna a odległości między słupkami takie jak trzeba a nie jak wyjdzie o pionach nie wspomnę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## glowac

> Napisał Piątka
> 
> Nasza ekipa od stanu surowego jest też na 102! 
> z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecać..
> robią i dalej, ale chyba wygodniej im w okolicach Zakręt-Otwock, Mińsk..
> 
> jak ktoś życzy to podam namiar
> 
> 
> ...


Ja polecam naszą ekipę - cud-miód chłopaki.
Sami budujemyw Wawrze - dokładnie w Międzylesiu.
Namiar nadal potrzebny???

----------


## grave

a ja odradzam firmę MIM od kominków z Wesołej... chyba, że lubicie jeśli wykonawca się piep...2 miesiące z robota,którą powinien wyjkonać góra w 2-3 dni!!!   :Evil:

----------


## Monika_i_Jacek

No to i my poszukujemy solidnych wykonawców od stanu "0" do do stanu do zamieszkania. 

Co się udało przeanalizowałam na forum i kontakty spisałam, jednak wydaje mi się że mało jest polecanych ekip wykonawstwa stanu surowego zamkniętego. 

Jak ktoś ma namiary bardzo proszę o kontakt na priv lub forum. 

Pozdrawiam 
Monika

----------


## nowy_stary

Ekipa jest do bani i w dodatku sama się reklamuje (na niniejszym forum) . Chcesz mieć kłopoty z dachem , terminowością i rzetelnością - wybierz cwaniaków z EXIMACO. 

Cenisz swoje pieniądze i zdrowie to nie wybieraj  Pana Matulańca . Każdy ma wybór i może wziąć fachowców zamiast PARTACZY.

----------


## Ramot

...

----------


## Janusz75

Czy ktoś może polecić kontakt do sprawdzonej ekipy od tynków cementowo-wapiennych z okolic Warszawy?

Z góry dziękuję  :smile: 

Ula

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Czy ktoś może polecić kontakt do sprawdzonej ekipy od tynków cementowo-wapiennych z okolic Warszawy?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję 
> 
> Ula


Polecam Pana Jana tel na prv  :smile: :

----------


## vitaminca

[quote="Asiek i Jacuś"][quote="sebkac"]


> Napisał Agnieszka&Robert
> 
> 
> * wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)   
> 
> 
> Ja tez się obiema rekami podpisuje pod pochwałami pod adresem Pana Sylwka i jego wesołej brygady. U nas postawili stan surowy w równo 4 tygodnie - skończyli w zeszłym tygodniu i pojechali dalej


czy mogę poprosić o kontakt?

----------


## vitaminca

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ania.mor
> 
> ...



Ja też poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Ramot

> Witam
> .....
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam, poproszę o namiary na panów od kominków i mebli kuchennych. Dziękuję.

----------


## grave

*Paweł297* czy Ci Twoi fachowcy robia meble łazienkowe oraz zabudowy garderob i safy wnękowe? Jesli tak, to proszę o namiary!

----------


## mkot

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> .....
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> ...


Ja również poproszę o obydwa namiary. Z góry dziekuję

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

[quote="vitaminca"][quote="Asiek i Jacuś"]


> Napisał Agnieszka&Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Agnieszka&Robert
> 
> ...


Oczywiście, że możesz   :Lol:  
Poszło na priv

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...


To ja też bym sie chciała na te namiary załapać, jak się da   :big grin:

----------


## jimbow

Bardzo bym prosił szczęśliwie posiadających o namiary na Panów od kominka i szaf.

Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam.
jim

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Paweł* Proszę o namiary panów od zabudowy   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jimbow

> mam bardzo dobrego glazurnika (warszawa)
> namiary na priv
> Ten pan układał nam też podłogę, deskę barinecką - jestem z Niego bardzo zadowolona, polecam.


Niedźwiadek, pls podeślij namiary na priva.

Pozdr,
jim

----------


## Renalda

Mogę z całą odpowiedzialnością polecić ekipę do tynków wewnętrznych cementowo-wapiennych z Warszawy. Idealnie równo, żadnych nierówności na 2,5 metrowej łacie, po prostu piękne. Przy tym kultura osobista wykonawców i kultura pracy rzadko spotykana w tych czasach. Polecam

PAN Tadeusz tel. 508747459

----------


## grave

> *Paweł297* czy Ci Twoi fachowcy robia meble łazienkowe oraz zabudowy garderob i safy wnękowe? Jesli tak, to proszę o namiary!


*Paeł297* ponawiam prośbę o namiary na fachowców od zabudowy...

----------


## daga75

Paweł297 ja również poproszę o namiary na meble, a może wrzuć je na forum, będzie prościej.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## daga75

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję konkretnej i zaufanej ekipy do generalnego remontu kuchni <bez mebli> i łazienki. W grę wchodziłoby zrywanie starej glazury i terakoty, podciągnięcie siły do piekarnika, drobne przeróbki hydrauliczne, montowanie drzwi.  Mieszkanie jest w warszawie...
> Bardzo zależy mi na czasie. 
> Byłbym niezmiernie wdzięczny za jakieś namiary 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Polecam górali, w swojej ekipie mają różnych fachowców. Ja jestem z nich zadowolona - Wiesław-782-966-617.

Przykro mi ale niestety P.Wiesław zachował się nie w porządku wobec mnie, dlatego ostrzegam żeby na niego uważać. Nadal jestem zadowolona z jego ekip i ich pracy, czego nie mogę powiedzieć o szefie.

----------


## pbojakow

witam,

poszukuję solidnego hydraulika do wstępnego założenia instalacji na etapie fundamentów a potem instalacji całego domu  oraz kierownika budowy.

Budujemy okolice Wólki, Zaborówka. Czy może ktoś buduje w tych okolicach.

dzięki

----------


## daga75

> witam,
> 
> poszukuję solidnego hydraulika do wstępnego założenia instalacji na etapie fundamentów a potem instalacji całego domu  oraz kierownika budowy.
> 
> Budujemy okolice Wólki, Zaborówka. Czy może ktoś buduje w tych okolicach.
> 
> dzięki


Hydraulik - Mariusz 604-251-629, kierownik- Kordowski - 501-252-524, ja jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Roman77

no nieźle warto poczytać

----------


## daga75

> Napisał falc0n
> 
> Witam 
> Uwaga przestrzegam przed panem Sławomirem Dembskim 502 788 561. Koles zajmuje sie elewacjami, tynkami, wylewkami i moze jeszcze czyms. Napewno niemysleniem o klientach. 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman jeżeli chcesz ekipę do dociepleń to polecam górali, którzy u mnie robili ocieplenie styropianem, kładli tynk, podbitkę a aktualnie kończą poddasze - Wiesław - 782-966-617.

----------


## Joannka

witajcie
Ja spokojnie mogę polecić panów od wykończeniówki-robią wszystko począwszy od ocieplenia dachu po kominki ,glazurę i inne wymyślne rzeczy.
I wszystko z głową i przemyślane
Na razie jeszcze robią u mnie i pewnie jeszcze to potrwa bo robią kolejne rzeczy nie przewidziane na początku, ale poczekać warto.
faceci z kulturą osobistą   :Lol:  
Namiary na pana Tomka-608 538 159

----------


## Krupiarz

Ja polecam swoją ekipę o dociepleń styropianem. W tym się specjalizują, ale robią równiez G-K. 
Dobrze technicznie, równo, ładnie, w rozsądnej cenie. 
Kilka zdjęć elewacji w albumie, link w stopce. 

Widać to teraz po kosztach ogrzewania: przy wyłączeniu pieca ok. godz 23 nie włączaniu do rana, temperatura wewnątrz spada do godziny 7 tylko o 1-1,5 st. przy temp. na zewnątrz - 5 st.
Dobre ocieplenie chałupy to podstawa sukcesu. 
Brak nerwów na wykonawców i estetyka wykonania - bezcenne  :wink:  
Kontakt do szefa Jacek 887643941

Robiłem też ostatnio szafy w garderobie i szafę wnękową w wiatrołapie. 
Jestem zadowolony z ekipy, efektów i ceny. Pan Radek był bardzo elastyczny i zrobił to o co nam chodziło. Ekipa z Kozienic, ale robią w Warszawie i okolicach tel. Radek 606622780. Równiez polecam. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## joannaj75

Ja mogę polecić ekipę od centralnego ogrzewania , kanalizacja , woda , *generalnie cała instalacja c.o. z wodą i ogrzewaniem podłogowym + solary !
*
Pan Radek potrafi doradzić , nie trzeba się martwić i bać że coś " popsują" .
Instalacje wiem , że to ważna sprawa więc polecam :
Działają w okolicach Warszawy i poza , trzeba dzwonić i pytać.


Tel do szefa P.Radek Grzegorek  607-58-09-94

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Szukam SOLIDNEJ ekipy do* poprawek gładzi* oraz do jednokrotnego pomalowania - jak ktoś zna takowych to poproszę. Wiem, Że trudno jest znaleźć kogoś kto przejmie robotę po partaczach ale są też inne prace które mogą wykonać na wiosnę. Parapety, elewacja, taras, ogrodzenie itp. 
Partaczy opisałam w osobnym wątku w tym dziale.

----------


## Zazdrośnica

*Julita* będę Ci bardzo zobowiązana - poproszę też fotki jak nie sprawi to kłopotu, na privi-e jeszcze nie mam, może przesłałaś na maila? Jeśli potrzebujesz porządnego hydraulika, glazurnika, pana od schodów drewnianych to mogę Ci podać namiar, napisz jak chcesz. Tyle, że będą wolni na koniec lutego. Oczywiście Pan od schodów, robi je ok  3 m-ce od złożenia zamówienia.

----------


## Zazdrośnica

Jasne że możesz dawać namiar na dobrych wykonawców   :big grin:  

Foty na adres [email protected]

----------


## Kruela

> - tynkarza z okolic Wołomina (cem-wap + zacierka piaskiem kwarcowym)
> 
> Namiary na PW.
> 
> Pozdr,
> Radzik



poproszę o namiary na tego Pana

----------


## RenataS

wycofuję wszystko co napisałam, w przeciwstawnym temacie będą szczegóły

----------


## pierrr

Witam,
moge polecić wszystkim eklipę instalatorów od wentylacji z rekuperacją. Bardzo fachowo podchodzą do tematu, od projektu po pomiary. 
Pan Piotr 507 050 301
Jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy z Panem Piotrem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Julita2

> Jasne że możesz dawać namiar na dobrych wykonawców   
> 
> Foty na adres [email protected]


Fotki wysłane, daj znać czy dotarły.

----------


## ambroma

Witam, szukam solidnej firmy do wykonania projektu i zabudowy kuchni. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## szostak25

szukam solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy bdowlanej do postawienia domu. Może być do dachu lub z dachem.
budowa okolice otwocka na wiosna-lato 2009

----------


## annasz76

> szukam solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy bdowlanej do postawienia domu. Może być do dachu lub z dachem.
> budowa okolice otwocka na wiosna-lato 2009


Poszło na priv

----------


## badme

> Napisał Paweł297
> 
> Witam
> .....
>  Dwóch panów od *kominka* również mi zaimponowali, za nieduże pieniądze zrobili mi kominek jaki chciałem, bez żadnych poprawek, przy  mrozach 20 - 30 wszystkie "kurzące" prace robili na zewntrz mimo że ich o to nie prosiłem...
> 
> Również panowie od *mebli kuchennych i zabudowy wnęk* postarali się jak należy, choć z terminami u nich nie najlepiej, ale kiedy znajdą czas to mebelki pierwsza klasa, do tego to byli najtańsi jakich znalazłem, zreszta robili meble u moich kilku znajomych i wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni...
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> ...


Ja również poproszę o namiary na wspomniane ekipy  :Lol:

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Paweł297
> 
> ...


I ja też, i ja też  :Lol:

----------


## papciak

> Polecam ekipę, która właśnie kończy u mnie stan surowy. U mnie pracowali jako podwykonawca firmy, ale można się z nimi dogadać i mogą pracować bez pośrednictwa firmy. Bardzo skrupulatni i pracowici. Pochodzą z Lubelszczyzny, pracują w okolicach Warszawy.
> Chętnym kontakt podam na prv'a.



Dzień dobry,
w tym roku chciałbym rozpocząć budowę domu i poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego, czy mógłby mi podać do niech namiar i ewentualnie inne solidne i w rozsądnej cenie

Pozdrawiam

TP

----------


## Iwonka27

Szukam *kierownika budowy*. Z wcześniejszym bylo do stanu surowego zamkniętego. Nie chcę go dalej, bo jestem bardzo z niego niezadowolona... 

Budowa w okolicach konstancina... HELP

----------


## minuszka

sluchajcie, poszukuje:

1) kogos kto zabudowalby u mnie wiatrolap/zadaszenie lub jak to zwal kiedys ganek. Moze znacie kogos kto specjalizuje sie w zabudowi lekkiej chodzi mi o zabudowe z plyt typu pleksa lub zabudowa oknami.

2)super speca od podbitki i ocieplen, ktory zlokalizowalby u mnie problem ktory pojawil sie w watku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/zle-ociep...ze,t149491.htm

3)Naprawde godna polecenia ekipe do polozenia tynku zewnetrznego.Mialam juz umowiona - wydawaloby sie taka na wiosne, ale facet mnie wystawil ......

Bede wdzieczna za wszelkie namiary, w zamian moge polecic ekipy od schodow, barierek i zabudowy kuchni.
Naprawde te sa bardzo solidne.Info na priv

----------


## Rom-Kon

Mogę polecić kolegę (sąsiad-konkurencja!   :big grin:  ) specjalista (!!!) od kompleksowych remontów mieszkań... łazienek... glazury i terakoty... suchej zabudowy K-G... paneli oświetleniowych z płyt G-K...

...polecam konkurencje bo on "bardziej" remonty i płytki a ja "bardziej" wykończeniówka bez płytek i nie wchodzimy sobie w drogę... choć czasem razem pracujemy   :Wink2:  

...namiary:
Jacek Lehmann
tel.604-620-665
www.lehmann.waw.pl

----------


## ma

> Witam wszystkich ,mam pytanko =czy ktoś z Was budował z firmą budowlaną MKK Z LEGIONOWA;Pan WENDA, PROSZE O OPINIE.


Jest cały dość zabawny wątek na forum. Krótki, ale chyba streszcza co najważniejsze: http://forum.muratordom.pl/doswiadcz...ht=mkk%20wenda

----------


## grave

A jak jest z kosztem zabudowy: szafy, garderoby...? Ile to kosztuje, liczą to z metra czy jak?  :ohmy: 

Czy za zabudowę wnęki (drzwi, 3 szuflady, 2 drązki) koszt 2500 tys to dużo??

----------


## mjeziorska

witam,

ja buduje w Okuniewie kolo sulejowka
szczerze polecam elektryka, solidny, ma fajne rozwiazania co do oswietlenia. Robi domofony, alarmy i cala elektryke.
Polecam z czystym sumieniem. 
Jesli ktos chce zobaczyc jego prace to prosze o kontakt na priva to wysle zdjecia.

Rafał - 502 640 580

pozdrowionka,
Monika

----------


## DOM_SZCZESLIWY

witam,

czy ktoś z budujących korzystał z usług wykonawcy Zdisława Krukowskiego- ekipa budująca w okolicach Warszawy?

bedę wdzięczna za opinie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Parę postów wyżej polecałem tynkarzy cem-wap... telefon podawałem na priv ale czasem z 10-dniowym opóźnieniem więc teraz podaję wszystkim.

Paweł tel. 607-963-114

----------


## domi-nikka

> mam bardzo dobrego glazurnika (warszawa)
> namiary na priv
> Ten pan układał nam też podłogę, deskę barinecką - jestem z Niego bardzo zadowolona, polecam.


Też poproszę, jeżeli mogę  :big grin:

----------


## Brahdelt

> jeżeli ktos potrzebuje wykonawców do tzw. kompleksowej wykończeniówki, (...)


Ja właśnie potrzebuję na za około tydzień, dwa, poproszę uprzejmie o namiary.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## MonikaC

Polecam firmę AS DACH z Sulejówka a w szczególności P.Jacka i ekipę dekarską P. Mariusza.

Bardzo fachowa i przemiła obsługa. Dobre rabaty. Ekipa solidna i odpowiedzialna - co trzeba było szybciutko poprawili - pewnie mnie znienawidzili za te poprawki no ale ja już taka idealistka wzrokowa jestem.

AS-DACH ul. Hotelowa 11, 05-070 Sulejówek 
Tel.: 022-783-17-77

----------


## Ania L-B

Planuję rozpoczac budowę jeszcze w tym roku. Szukam solidnej, uczciwej i w rozsądnej cenie firmy budowlanej do stanu surowego (z dachem lub bez) oraz kierownika budowy. Może moglibyście mi polecić kogoś takiego? Proszę o inf. na priv.

----------


## falc0n

UWAGA NA PSEUDO FACHOWCÓW!!!

Pan nazywa sie Slawomir Debski, lub Dembski nr tel. 502 788 561, 517 346 193. Ten drugi telefon to pewne proba zgubienia tych co mieli tylko pierwszy. Koles jest z Konstancina.

Koles kompletnie nieodpowiedzialny. Nie che brac na siebie odpowiedzialnosci za swoich ludzi i ich badziewiarska robote. Kompletnie brak fachowej reki. Elewacja beznadziejnie wykonywana. Czesto brak naroznikow. Nieszczelne polaczenia styropian-styropian. Nie koncza roboty na czas i zaczynaja gdzie indziej rownoczesnie, bo sie nie wyrabiaja.

Tynki - kiepsko, cienko, krzywo, brudno, beznadziejnie. Wylewka nie wiem, ale chyba nie ma sie nad czym zastanawiac.

ABSOLUTNIE NIE POLECAM!!!

Koles dziala w Piaseczynskim, Pruszkowskim i pewnie coraz dalej bo rosnie grono ludzi, ktorzy juz wiedza, jak jest u niego ze zobowiazaniami.

UWAGA - NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## Szarbia

*Polecam*

*do wykończenia*

Górala z Wołomina.
Od gladzi gipsowych, kafelki, biały montaż, podłogi, drzwi, schody itp. do wprowadzenia.
Jest stosunkowo niedrogi (np. glazura 40 zł) 
Porządny i solidny, trzyma porzadek.
Pracuje sam albo z jednym pomocnikiem.
Wystawia faktury.
Bedzie wolny do polowy lutego.

*500 425 611*

----------


## mateush

Witam,

szukam ekipy do zrobienia tynków cementowo wapiennych (zacieranie piaskiem kwarcowym.  Buduję w okolicach Otwocka.

Pzdr

----------


## Nefer

Ponieważ posuwam się coraz dalej postanowiłam zrobić *podsumowanie*.

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę równo rok temu - dziś kładę już płytki. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia. Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystki epapiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol co prawda u mnie jeszcze nie skończył i troszkę dam mu jeszcze pracy, ale w życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna Jola ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - p. Daniel (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

Jak będę miała kogoś do polecenia to dopiszę  :smile:

----------


## falc0n

A to ja poprosze o namiar na panow od instalacji gazowych :)

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Wzorem Nefer, hm troszkę uprzedziła mnie   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*POLECAM*

- ekipa budowlana od Pana Kazimierza
- drewno wszelakie do budowy i dachu - 
- dach materiały Pan Michał 
- dach pokrycie Pan Janusz vel Diablo 
- tynki cementowo-wapienne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym Pan Jan 
- wylewki 
- elektryk - Pan Piotr
- alarm - Pan Bogusław
- klinkier na elewacjach - Pan Tomasz
- przyłącza - woda, kanalizacja, gaz, oraz gaz w domu - firma Nasiłowski http://www.stdnasilowski.pl/
- parkiet sprzedaż zakład Siemiatycze Pan Marek 
- parkiet układanie - Pan Mikołaj
- układanie bruku granitowego Pan Jacek (baaaardzo rozsądne podejście i ceny)
- sztukateria - bartyckiej Pawilon 29D Pan Jerzy Florek (kupno i montaż)
- zaopatrzenie – forumowy Olsen 
- zaopatrzenie firma Minox na ul. Mechoffera -  ogólne Pan Artur, glazura i wyposażenie łazienek Pan Paweł, oraz drzwi Pan Krzysztof 
- bramy garażowe horrman w Jabłonnej
- geodeta
- świadectwa energetyczne Pan Przemek
- kominiarz
- sat i rtv - firma Cascon
- stolarz Pan Podgórski
- zakład produkcji mebli sosnowych http://www.sosnowemeble.com/ 
- salon meblowy na Daniłowskiego (np meble BRW taniej niż w promocjach sklepów firmowych i ich gazetkach promocyjnych, terminy dostaw dużo krótsze od firmowych)

to chyba tak w skrócie   :oops:   :oops:   będę uzupełniał  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## maliniaczek

Super ekipa od ocieplenia  styropianem i tynku zewnętrznego, nie bylismy do końca przekonani co do koloru  Pan Andrzej pojechal z nami do hurtowni , mielismy upatrzony jeden kolor w dwóch odcieniach jasny i ciemny okazało sie,ze pan Andzrzej robił oba te kolory i zawiózł nas na swoje budynki gdzie te odcienie kładł okazało sie ze kolor zupłnie inaczej wygląda na domu niz na małej próbce i zdecydowalismy sie na jeszcze inny kolor, gdzie tez nas zawiózł i pokazdła na budynku jak to całościowo wygląda. Latem robi ocieplenie i tynk zew. a zimą poddasze czyli wełna i płyty i wykańcza wszystko na gotowo  do malowania, teraz właśnie skończył u nas  poddasze. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, pełna kultura jak trzeba coś zrobic co nie jest z zakresu umowy nie ma sprawy zrobi  i nie dolicza sobie dodatkowo za poprawienie czegoś.
*Pan Andrzej z Chotomowa  694-095-969*
*Hydraulik* polecany juz na forum Aandrzej Matusuk  doradzi nie jest łasy na kase, zawsze sie rozlicza po wykonanej pracy tel 502-358-661 robil u mnie wszystko co jest zwiazane z hydrauliką począwszy od kładzenia rur do ogrzewania podłogowego i podłączy wod-kan.
*NIE POLECAM I PRZESTRZEGAM* *DEKARZ* *ŁUKAS HOŁDY  * chłopak z gór robi po swojemu jeśli mu powiesz ze ma cos poprawić to od razu zwija sie z budowy i mowi, ze jak sie nie podoba to on nie będzie robił, a po za tym on zawsze tak robil i wszysy byli zadowoleni i nawet jakby halny wiał to daje gwarancje ze dachu nie zwieje, gdyby nie to ze gonil nas czas a ekip żadnych nie było a nasza  pierwotna ekipa od dachu znowu przeniosla termin wiec zdecydowaliśmy sie  na tego właśnie pana, którego  wzielismy z polecenia  z forum muratora, totalna pożka, dużo kłutni , duzo krzyku i wulgaryzmu, wyzywanie kierbuda, któremu tez sie nie podobało co robi, teraz żałujemy strasznie, trzeba było poczekac i zrobic to nawet pół roku pożniej ale nie z nim, zrobil nam tak ze nikt nie chcial sie podjąc zrobienia podbitki ponieważ nie zostawił miejsca na wlożenie podbitki, a jego odpowiez na to była taka ze trzeba blache troche odgiąć wlożyć podbitke i zagiąc , a właściwie to on nam moze zrobic podbitke. Mamy nauczke, może i halny nam niezwieje tego dachu ale przeciekac przecieka.  Naprawde przestrzegam przed tym dekarzem, nie szanuje klienta jest bardzo wulgarny i robi przekręty.[/b] Nasza współpraca zakończyla sie nie ciekawie. Najlepsze jest to że jak sie z nim umawiasz na początku i podpisujesz umowe to jest naprawde miły ale jak mu zgłosiliśmy reklamacje ,ze  przy kominie  przecieka dach wypiął sie i powiedzial ze reklamacje należy zgłosić do producenta uszczelniacza dekarskiego.

----------


## Ramot

> - parkiet sprzedaż zakład Siemiatycze Pan Marek


czy to może p. Marek Deoniziak, firma Mandeo?

----------


## Agrowczas

Ja wam moi drodzy powiem, że zaczęliśmy po Wielkanocy 2008.
Wigilia była w już wykończonym domu  :smile: 

Moja ekipa zrobiła mi praktycznie wszystko, chłopaki nie zostawili mnie nawet jak ich majster zawinął się ze sporą częścią ich kasy:
- wykopali fundamenty, wymurowali ściany fundamentowe,
- postawili stan surowy
- zrobili ocieplenie i tynki
- ocieplili poddasze i położyli płyty
- zrobili hydraulikę
- wylali posadzki
- pomalowali ściany 
i pojechali na święta do domu  :smile: 
Ekipa jest z Tarnobrzega.
0 792 367 185

Więźbę zrobił mi najlepszy fachowiec z okolicy -  p. Sikorski
Gont na dachu położyłem sam 
Instalacje elektryczne zawdzięczam firmie El-rad z Gliny
Zakupy robiłem głównie w Brico Depocie - po pokłóceniu się z prawie wszystkimi okolicznymi "hurtowniami", które przy jednym zamówieniu chciały się dorobić na kilka pokoleń

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> - parkiet sprzedaż zakład Siemiatycze Pan Marek 
> 
> 
> czy to może p. Marek Deoniziak, firma Mandeo?


Niestety może stety ale nie - to Pan Marek  Mińko.     :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KINX

a zna ktoś dobrą firmę do stanu surowego ???

----------


## Nefer

> a zna ktoś dobrą firmę do stanu surowego ???


A może najpierw poczytaj choć kilka postów powyżej ?

----------


## KINX

> Napisał piast
> 
> Polecam ekipę, która właśnie kończy u mnie stan surowy. U mnie pracowali jako podwykonawca firmy, ale można się z nimi dogadać i mogą pracować bez pośrednictwa firmy. Bardzo skrupulatni i pracowici. Pochodzą z Lubelszczyzny, pracują w okolicach Warszawy.
> Chętnym kontakt podam na prv'a.
> 
> 
> Poproszę o namiary
> 
> M.


Ja też poprosze o namiary bardzo bardzo...

----------


## ida zajbert

Mamy w domu drzwi wykonane przez firmę EDEN . Znaleźliśmy ich na Bartyckiej bo podobała nam się wzór. Śmiało mogę napisać że to jedyny wykonawca do którego nie mamy absolutnie żadnych zastrzeżeń. Wszystko na czas, poprzedzone telefonem (mimo iż na drzwi czekaliśmy 6 tygodni, takie były terminy). Jedne z drzwi mąż montował osobiście i firma sama wyszła z tym, że należy nam się zwrot za montarz bo w cenie były policzone z tą usługą. Kot podrapał nam jedne z drzwi i Pani z firmy przyjechała oddać nam pieniądze za montarz i sama usunęła ślady po pazurach. 
Piszę o drzwiach na zamówienie z pełnego sosnowego drewna które na dodatek wyglądają pięknie. 
Myślę, że  powodem sprawnego działanie firmy jest fakt, że to firma rodzinna. Montują siostrzeńcy itd. Każdemu zależy. Polecam.

----------


## ida zajbert

To bez wątpienia nasze najgorsze doświadczenie - bardzo polecani nam parkieciarze z firmy Marka Grymkowskiego.
Układali nam i olejowli podłogę z drewna tropikalnego. Po olejowaniu zostały ślady, zacieki, widoczne koła po talerzu polerki, slady stóp itd. Dwukrotnie przyjeżdzali poprawiać, było to tak widoczne i ewidentne, że nawet nie dyskutowli. 
Cykliniarz zjechał w łazience około 2 mm parkietu, miejscami nawet 4 mm tak że nie ma spoiny!!!!!  Wiem to dlatego że mieliśmy drewno z 4 mm frezem pomiędzy deskami do wypełnienia czarną spoiną (tak jak na jachtach). Spoina była źle położona, bez gruntownia, właścicliel zapewniał mnie że już robili taką podłogę a po fakcie wykonawca przyznał się że robił to pierwszy raz. Spina wychodzi, odłazi, marszczy się i w miejscach gdzie jej nie ma widać ile drewna było zcyklinowane. Dziwił się nawet producent podłogi. 
Mieszkanie po cyklinowniu było solidnie poobijane, tzn 4 narożniki były ponownie robione itd. Właściciel firmy robi natomiast dobre wrażenie.

----------


## vadiol

> Ponieważ posuwam się coraz dalej postanowiłam zrobić *podsumowanie*.
> 
> POLECAM serdecznie :
> 
> 
> - *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".
> 
> Rozpoczęliśmy budowę równo rok temu - dziś kładę już płytki. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia. Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)
> 
> ...


Bardzo dziekuje .

----------


## Roman77

:Lol:

----------


## rrmi

> Napisał KINX
> 
> a zna ktoś dobrą firmę do stanu surowego ???
> 
> 
> A może najpierw poczytaj choć kilka postów powyżej ?


No wlasnie .  :big grin:  
Zauwazam , ze wiekszosc tak robi   :Roll:  



Jako , ze wciaz dostaje zapytania na pw o mojego ciesle , to moze napisze tutaj namiary  na Niego .
Kladzie tez wszyskie pokrycia , tak wiec nie tylko wiezba .
Zdaje sie , ze stawia tez stany surowe , razem z wiezba i pokryciem oczywiscie .

Pan Andrzej 
505 021 091

----------


## mario1976

Moja budowa trwa już prawie dwa lata. Pamiętam jak sam zaczynałem i szukałem poleconych ekip. U mnie trochę ludzi się już przewinęło więc hurtowo polecam ich zainteresowanym.

A więc od poczatku:

*Stan surowy* - rewelacyjna ekipa górali, która do dzisiaj przyjeżdza do mnie jak chce coś domurować, wyburzyć etc. Mieszkają "na stałe" w Starych Babicach. Stany surowe + więźby. Antek Wójcik - 608 822 845

*Dekarz* - także górale mieszkający tym razem w Izabelinie. Poleceni przez ekipę od surowego i kilkunastu forumowiczów. Szybko, solidnie, terminowo. Była jedna mała popraweczka przy oknie połaciowym i po telefonie następnego dnia byli na budowie.
Witek Groń - 607 242 688

*Szamba betonowe* - od A do Z. Przyjeżdzają z szambem, z koparą wszystko super terminowo, daszki, łaczniki itp itd. Są na pewno drożsi niż szamba "radomskie". Natomiast naczytałem się o pękających, stękających, a chciałem usługę kompleksową. Jak wszyscy polecani przeze mnie też mam ich z polecenia (Grupa Stare Babice). Pan Kucharski 602 325 904

*Hydraulik* - człowiek rakieta. Nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych. WC na suficie. Prosze bardzo   :Wink2:  . Nie marudzi jak żonie zachciało się kaloryfera pół metra dalej tylko przestawie. Mieszka w Błoniu.
Zbyszek Kowalewski - 607 385 951

*Elektryk* - założyciel Grupy Stare Babice. Krzysiek (KrzysiekSW)
terminowy, zgłową pomysłów. Tak samo jak hydraulik. Nie ma rzeczy niemożłiwych. 600524497

*Kominek* - firma Manuart z Blizne koło Starych Babic. Na kominkach się nie znam. Mój jest ładny i tyle. Działa i pieknie ciagnie  :wink:  Natomiast podczas jego budowy w domu miałem innych fachowców. Twierdzili, że pierwszy raz widzą aby ktoś tak się pieścił z konstrukcją, zabudową etc. www.manuart.pl 516 167 344

*Podłogi* - drewno, deska barlinecka, panele, dechy. Mały sklepik na Arkuszowej jadąc do Babic. Własciciele to młode małżeństwo. Bardzo miła Pani Basia i ekspert od podłogi Piotrek Galas. Mają polecane ekipy parkieciarzy (ekipa Pana Roberta i Bogdana robiła u mnie) z jakimi współpracują. Panele i "barlinka" Pan Piotrek kładzie sam. Dokładny do granic upierdliwości. www.pokryciapodlogowe.pl

*Schody  (także parapety i inne drewniane wykończenia)* -rewelacyjna polecona przez kumpla i kilku forumowiczów ekipa górali. Mi robili schody samonośne. Obkładają też betonowe. Jestem upierdliwy i nie mogę się czepnąc niczego. Poza tym to dwóch kabareciarzy. Człowiek przy nich odpoczywał jak jechał na budowę. Pan Dochnal - 602 341 420

*Odkurzacz centralny* - facet z Ożarowa przedstawiciel Beama. Miły, kulturalny no i był tańszy niż konkurencja. Montuje, sprzedaje jednostki centralne. 600 820 287.

Te ekipy odwaliły kawał solidnej roboty, nie podnosiły mi ciśnienia nie wku....nie denerwowały   :Wink2:   jak dłubali coś w domku to nie musiałem sie zmuszać aby jechać na budowę.

Z innych ekip byłem zadowolony śrenio (z powodu jakości pracy lub osobowości specjalistów) lub zupełnie więc polecać nie będę.

Jakby ktoś miał pytanie co do cen jakie płaciłem lub innych szczegółów to zapraszam na priv. Dzwoniąc do nich możecie się powoływac na Mariusza z Zielonek Parceli.


ufff   :Wink2:

----------


## yaco181

Polecam Panów do docieplen poddaszy, zabudowy k-g.Solidnie wykonuja swoja prace.U mnie zajmowali sie rowniez szpachlowaniem, malowaniem i w dwoch pokojach ukladali panele.Naprawde godni polecenia. Obecnie sa chyba w Halinowie. Jakby ktos chcial namiar na nich to piszcie na maila.Pozdro wszystkim

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hm, dwa posty i już wykończeniówka i super ekipa   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  - do zastanowienia

----------


## anettka

> jeżeli ktos potrzebuje wykonawców do tzw. kompleksowej wykończeniówki, w mnie ocieplali dach i zabudowywali gk, szpachlowali ściany, robili sufity podwieszane, glazurę i terakotę w całym domu, efekty można zobaczyć w moim linku, dodam jeszcze, ża ja wymyślałam trochę w łazienkach i zabudowach gk i ponowie doskonale sie sprawdzili u mnie pewnie będa robic jeszcze tydzień lub góra 2 i koniec aż do malowania, a na wiosnę reszta


Poproszę o namiary na tą ekipę.

----------


## stf

Poszukuję ekipy, która wykona kompletną adaptację poddasza nieużytkowego wg gotowego i zatwierdzonego już projektu. Zakres prac w skrócie obejmuje: wprawienie okien dachowych, wzmocnienie konstrukcji dachu i stropu drewnianego, docieplenie dachu, wykonanie podłóg, schodów, ścianek działowych oraz instalacji.

----------


## marzena999

witam, mogę polecić swoją ekipę do stanu surowego wraz z dachem, Stanisław 606555756.
budowali mój pierwszy dom w 1999 r. i drugi w ub. roku w Józefowie pod Otwockiem (zbudowali dom moich rodziców i szwagra)...wszystkie stoją, ostatnio mój mąż sprawdzał beton (mieliśmy lany strop) "młotkiem schmita" wyszło B-29

----------


## SIN

Witam
W pełni moge polecić: hydraulika. P. Kuliszewski
elektryka: P. Malinowski
Ekipa Pana Franka   :Lol:  : wykonali u mnie tynki zewnętrzne, ocieplenie dachu, płyty K-G, zaprawki, osadzenie belek, gruntowanie całości, osadzenie parapetów wewnętrznych oraz zewnętrznych klinkierowych, wykonanie glifów. 

Wszystkie 3 telefony moge podać zainteresowanym, na priv.
Ich prace do wglądu w moim dzienniku. Owe ekipy działaja w okolicach Piaseczna

----------


## pamuk

Poszukuję ekipy remontowej do mojego mieszkania w Warszawie. Planuję remot łazienki(skucie kafelków i położenie nowych, usunięcie wanny, zamontowanie kabiny prysznicowej, zamontowanie grzejnika)  :Roll:  
Planuję także połozenie terakoty w kuchni oraz zbicie starej glazury i położenie nowej, ułożenie sufitu podwieszanego z oswietleniem. Jeśli ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną , niedrogą ekipę będę wdzięczna.  :big tongue:

----------


## Irma

Gorąco polecam wykonawcę *schodów*:
Ryszard Rosłaniec 606417571
baaaardzo dokładny

----------


## grave

Polecam serdecznie wykonawcę barierek, poręczy schodowych pana Krześlaka http://www.4kinoxstyl.pl/pl/ .
Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem solidności i profesjonalizmu tego wykonawcy! (a przy tym ceny są przystępne, rzadko idzie w parze!)

----------


## Baranki

Mojej ekipie budowlanej zwolniło się miejsce w kalendarzu - sierpień-wrzesień. Są polecani, budują solidnie, słowni i konkretni. Stawiają dom od fundamentów po więźbę (bez krycia dachu).

Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany, proszę o kontakt na prv. Prześlę namiary do ich szefa.

----------


## Gwiazdek5555

Witam!!   :big grin:  
Polecam firmę "Studio podłóg i parkietów od A do Z"-660811484,698683513. Robili u mnie podłogę układali cyklinowali montaz listew super fachowcy i bardzo słowni.Właściecielka przedstawiła mi firmy rekomendacje i bylem troche w szoku ze jeszcze w Polsce są tacy fochowcy hehe robili w sejmie w Ambasadzie polskiej w Rzymie no znają sie na tym co robią  POLECAMMMMM i pozdrawiam ludzi co mieli problemy z tynkarzami  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Roman77

nieźle, warto poczytać

----------


## Roman77

> Polecam ekipę górali do wykończeniówki, zakres prac  trzeba ustalić bo ja już sie pogubiam co mogą robić, a robią wieeele  Preferowane okolice Jabłonny i Legionowa
> 
> oto namiary p. Staszek 783689908, p. Zbyszek 505821021, 
> p. Wacek 695674412, dzwońcie po 20 
> powodzenia , pozdrawiam 
> Beata


[color=red]
Nie polecam tej ekipy górala Zbyszka,  przyjechał miesiąc po umówionym terminie.Ogólnie robota partacka, wszystko trzeba poprawiać.

----------


## solberg

Ocieplenie - *Jack Bud - nie polecam* od 1,5roku próbuję zmusić ich aby wykonali poprawki w ramach gwarancji podbitki i frontowej elewacji - bezskutecznie

Kostka brukowa - *Goodbruk* (k/Otrębus) - zalecam ostrożność ponad rok czekałem na naprawę zapadliska przy wieździe (podobno źle zagęszone przy szambie ale poprawili) natomiast zakupiony tam materiał (LIbet Kolory Jesieni) po jednej zimie stracił kolor i mimo przyznania się do wady i próby wyjścia z twarzą proponując czyszczenie i konserwację kostki - słowa nie dotrzymali

----------


## Marzenia

Witam;
dom w okolicach Otwocka;
poszukujemy dosyć pilnie ekipy do tynków gipsowych i wylewek;
Czy ktoś mógłby polecić?
Marzena

----------


## Roman77

warto poczytać

----------


## Roman77

warto poczytać

----------


## agawi74

*Witam, 
kupię pilnie prowizorkę do prądu budowlanego. 
Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> *Witam, 
> kupię pilnie prowizorkę do prądu budowlanego. 
> Pozdrawiam*


Kurcze a ja chce sprzedać ale dopiero na koniec marca   :sad:  , mam słup z rurkami wysoki do wkopania, długi przewód (jakieś ok. 100 m), kompletną skrzynkę - super sprawa

----------


## Anula74

> *Witam, 
> kupię pilnie prowizorkę do prądu budowlanego. 
> Pozdrawiam*



co masz na myśli pisząc prowizorka?/
mam kompletną skrzynkę, licznik, siła, gniazdo 220 V przewód długi 


Anula

----------


## joan

Chyba po raz pierwszy (po dwóch budowach) - z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę *Falterm* z Łomianek
wykonali mi kotłownię i c.o. w domu...
baaaardzo profesjonalna obsluga...z dobrymi nawykami (panowie hydralulicy mieli swoje obuwie na zmianę do poruszania się po domu  :ohmy:  , byli samowystarczalni, kulturalni)...
szefostwo nadzorowało pracę na bieżąco, odpowiadali wyczerpująco na moje pytania...
NAPRAWDĘ : szóstka z plusem  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> *Witam, 
> kupię pilnie prowizorkę do prądu budowlanego. 
> Pozdrawiam*
> 
> 
> Kurcze a ja chce sprzedać ale dopiero na koniec marca   , mam słup z rurkami wysoki do wkopania, długi przewód (jakieś ok. 100 m), kompletną skrzynkę - super sprawa


witaj,
dzieki za odzew, ale pod koniec marca, to będzie za pózno....  :oops:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dorisbis

> warto poczytać


  :Lol:  

Ja często nie jestem na tym forum bo nie mam czasu..  Zadko zaglądam ale jestem już po budowie stanu surowego., mam okna i elektryke i ogrzewanie jeszcze tynki i reszta.

ja moge polecic pana  a raczej 4 panów  którzy wybudowali nasz dom
stan surowy zrobili  normalnie nie cudownie ale bardzo normalnie. Co mi sie podobało to to że skożystaliśmy ze zniżek pana co nam to wykonywał. 
Poprostu on ma zniżki tam gdzieś.. zamówiliśmy materiał zapłaciłam  i po tygodniu miałam na placu budowy. tylko postawił mi warunek taki że to on bedzie budował budynek SSO żebym sie nie wycofała ..-
-miałam taniej materiał i robote zakończona. 
A zapomniałam elektryke i ogrzewanie też nam podłączał

pan Przemek  697 555 835

proszę mówic że od DORoty  to może dostane zniżki na ocieplenie i poddasze  :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## Zazdrośnica

> Napisał Zazdrośnica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał agawi74
> 
> ...


Bardzo proszę, no cóż ja jeszcze trochę muszę pojechać na tymczasówce.

----------


## pogor

Witam, 
polecam serdeznie ekipę sprawdzoną juz na budowie u mojej koleżanki i u mnie, Panowie wykonuja Stanu surowe otwarte, oceiplenia zewn i wewn, oraz w sezonie zimowym także wykonczeniówkę. 
Efekty pracy Panów można obejrzec pod warszawą gmina babice. 
tel Pan Paweł:  694-028-792
Pan Romek: 604-721-800

----------


## dewka

Cyklinowanie, podlogi - Ja do listy chcialam dopisac jeszcze Pana Marcina (518404704) - solidny, słowny, terminowy no i podłogi jak marzenie! Moge go z czystym sumieniem polecic - chyba nie ma dla niego rzeczy niemozliwych. Jesli chodzi o ceny - to nie są wygórowane tak że polecam.
Ah.. i jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to Pan Marcin zajmuje się również elektryką.

----------


## Szarbia

*Polecam do przeprowadzki* 

Ekipa z Zielonki. 

*608 612 101*

----------


## Ramot

> Witam;
> dom w okolicach Otwocka;
> poszukujemy dosyć pilnie ekipy do tynków gipsowych i wylewek;
> Czy ktoś mógłby polecić?
> Marzena


do wylewek polecam p. Marka (na forum pod nickiem Eimund), tel. 503 065 286

----------


## pogor

[Polecam, 

stany surowe otwarte, ekipa przetestowana przez mnie i przez koleżankę , na obu budowach sprawdzili się idealnie, samodzielni, wiedzą co robia i znaja swój fach, jak zabraknie przysłowiowego gwożdzia to nie ganiaja inwestora tylko jada i po uzgodnieniu telefonicznym sami przywiozą. 
Naprawdę oszczędzili mi kupęczasu i strasów na budowie. 

Pan Romek i Pan Paweł 
604-721-800 lub 694-028-792[/u]

----------


## scautinho

Witam

Po mniej więcej dwóch latach walki wprowadzamy się do domu- :smile:  W związku z tym trzeba się podzielić z Forumowiczami nie tylko tą radosną wieścią, ale i namiarami na fachowców. 

Kilku z wykonawców trafiło do nas z tego Forum, reszta jest albo polecana przez tychże fachowców, albo przez znajomych. Kontakty, które udostępniam powinny być aktualne, choć w niektórych przypadkach minęło kilkanaście miesięcy. Niektórzy... hmm... byli specyficzni. Zainteresowanym poradzę na privie na co zwracać uwagę- :wink: 

_Ważne: dom stoi tuż za granicami W-wy, w stronę Nieporętu. Więc kilku z fachowców lubi działać tylko w tymże terenie._


*Koparka i inne roboty ziemne* - p. Czarek 501 120 118;

*Dach czyli dachówka, veluxy i reszta (Dachlux z Puławskiej)* - p. Paweł 512 255 590;

*Piasek i ziemia (imienia nie pamiętam)* - 601 391 915;

*Klinkier* (p. Janek - specyficzny, szczegóły na priv- :smile: 

*Hydraulik (kompleks)* - p. Mariusz 604 251 629 (polecony na Forum);

*Kierownik budowy* - p. Teresa Łaciak z Kątów Węgierskich 501 747 599;

*Ogrodnik* - p. Artur (robi drugi ogród...) 501 445 617;

*Okna z Dobrych Okien (Węgrów)* - zajebiste - p. Małgorzata (25) 792 20 85;

*Posadzki* - p. Sławek 607 110 465 - (uwagi na priv...);

*Styropian, stal, drzwi wewnętrzne, farby, płyty paździeżowe itp.* - Efekt Zielonka, p. Jacek 605 650 880;

*Ocieplenie, tynk zewnętrzny* (teraz ponoć i wewnętrzny, maszynowy) - p. Sylwek 504 216 761;

*Tynk wewnętrzny* - p. Andrzej 601 817 411 (uwagi na priv);

*Drzewo na więźbę* - p. Przemek 604 913 848;

*Budowa (stan surowy)* - p. Wojtek 696 030 089 - wybudował dom u sąsiada; drożej niż u mnie, ale wydaje mi się, że... lepiej.

*Stiuki* (widziałem robotę u sąsiada - niezła!) - p. Bogusia 601 543 297;

*Cyklinowanie* (szpachla i lakierowanie też, listwy) - p. Jarek 512 343 860;

*Dekarz* (więźba, dachówka, okna) - p. Marcin 698 394 557;

*Strop terriva, bloczki, nadproża (z dowozem)* - p. Grzesiek - 606 937 937;

*Kominek* (Marki) - p. Kasia 509 312 510;

*Wykończeniówka - kompleks* - p. Zenek (robił u sąsiada, więc wiem, że b. dobrze i... dość tanio; wyrwany z tego Forum)  515 613 274;



_Można się powołać na Marcina ze Stanisławowa, ze Słonecznej-)))_

pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości
M

----------


## Jung

Poszukuje wykonawcy ogrodzenia. czesc z klinkier+drewno, czesc ogrodzenie systemowe na murkach do tego brama + furtka.

----------


## Bogko

Witam, 

często korzystałem z tej rubryki na forum. 
Jestem obecnie na etapie wykończeniówki. 
Z dotychczasowych wykonawców mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę górali do krycia dachu ceramiką. Robotę wykonali solidnie i ładnie (nawet moja żona nie miała zastrzeżeń). Dach dość skomplikowany (bungalow z pracowni p. Szewczyka).
Dlatego polecam - p.Andrzej 888 808 818

----------


## Anielica

> *Witam, 
> kupię pilnie prowizorkę do prądu budowlanego. 
> Pozdrawiam*


Witam, 
ja mam dostepna od reki kompletna erbetke + duzo kabla do tego jesli pasuje bardzo prosze   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam,

----------


## Grzesio-K

Polecam firmę DW Uniplast z Wesołej. 

Pan Darek Wodnicki jest przedstawicielem Jezierskiego. 

Dzisiaj jego ekipa skończyła dwudniowy montaż okien w moim domu. 

Zarówno p. Darek jak i jego montażyści - p. Sławek i p. Paweł - pełen profesjonalizm. 

Rzetelnie, zgodnie z ustaleniami, z pełnym zrozumieniem dla upierdliwego klienta, na czas i za ustaloną kasę - żeby tak wszyscy... 

zainteresowanych bardziej szczegółowym opisem moich doświadczeń z firmą p. Darka proszę o kontakt na PW.

----------


## pioglo

> Witam serdecznie, poszukuje solidnego glazurnika. Mam do wykończenia dom pod Warszawa. Szczerze mowiac, znalezc dobrego wykonczeniowca to nielada sztuka... Moze ktos moglby kogos polecic...


Mogę polecić firmę, która zajmuje się wykończeniami. wstukaj w wyszukiwarce "intercomfort" to na pewno znajdziesz link do stronki   :smile:  jezleli sami nie wezma zlecenia to na pewno kogos polecą. ja w ten sposób wyremontowalem sobie mieszkanko.

----------


## imer1005

Poniżej podaję sprawdzone namiary. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolny z tych ekip.

Kontakty:   

Stan surowy z krokwiami: tel. 602 177 313
Dachy: tel. 601 372 385
Okna: tel. 697 475 143
Szambo: tel. 502 037 636
Hydraulika: tel. 606 233 502
Ocieplenia: tel. 511 053 012

Po następnym etapie instalacji, tynków i wylewek również podzielę się na forum swoimi odczuciami. Ale jestem spokojny bo te ekipy są z polecenia z tego samego źródła.

----------


## johna2

Skoro są tacy dobrzy to pokaż ten swój super dom i podaj adres chetnie obejrzę. Wtedy będzies dla mnie wiarygodny.

----------


## grizzli

najbardziej mnie wzruszyło, że właśnie kończą stan surowy, a on już poleca docieplacza. Ciekawe, do którego z wcześniej krytykowanych wykonawców pasują te numery...

----------


## asz

*imer1005* w świetle ostatnich ujawnionych manipulacji opiniami w necie taka laurka brzmi podejrzanie  :big grin: 
ale żeby nie było że forumowicze tylko się czepiają
dekarz to znana i posiadająca dobrą opinie na FM muratora osoba.
O Panu Czesławie można poczytać np. na grupie  Piaseczno i okolice
http://forum.muratordom.pl/piaseczno...2135-12060.htm

----------


## imer1005

> *imer1005* w świetle ostatnich ujawnionych manipulacji opiniami w necie taka laurka brzmi podejrzanie 
> ale żeby nie było że forumowicze tylko się czepiają
> dekarz to znana i posiadająca dobrą opinie na FM muratora osoba.
> O Panu Czesławie można poczytać np. na grupie  Piaseczno i okolice
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/piaseczno...2135-12060.htm


Laurka może wydać się podejrzana ale sam przeszedłem drugą drogę do znalezienia wykonawców i dzielę się tylko kontaktami. Wrzosek i reszta wykonawców świetnie robią swoją robotę i jeśli mój post komuś ułatwi budowę będzie miło. Na różnych forach jest mnóstwo wiadomości śmieci i tak naprawdę każdy decyduje się na to co sprawdzi i obejrzy. Pewnie i mnie czekają jakieś "schody" podczas dalszych etapów ale z tych ludzi jest bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## imer1005

> najbardziej mnie wzruszyło, że właśnie kończą stan surowy, a on już poleca docieplacza. Ciekawe, do którego z wcześniej krytykowanych wykonawców pasują te numery...


Po pierwsze, docieplenie można robić przed zamknięciem stanu surowego. I tak właśnie robię. Proponuję się zapoznać z literaturą techniczną. Po drugie, zgodnie z sugestią, ciekawe do którego z tych krytykowanych wykonawców pasują te numery? Ależ jad z języka się sączy - ciekawa to wypowiedź sfrustrowanego desperata, który wszędzie szuka dziury w całym a kompletnie nie ma pojęcia o sztuce budowlanej. Powodzenia "inżynier" i proponuję bzdury nie wypisywać trochę się dokształcić!

----------


## imer1005

> Skoro są tacy dobrzy to pokaż ten swój super dom i podaj adres chetnie obejrzę. Wtedy będzies dla mnie wiarygodny.


Nie zależy mi na udowadnianiu mojej wiarygodności zwłaszcza jeśli ktoś z taką agresją wypisuje swoje posty. Nie odpowiada moja opinia - to najlepiej nie odpisywać i samemu stukać młotkiem swoją komórkę na placu. Powodzenia!

----------


## Nefer

Tobie może i na wiarygodności nie zależy, ale ekipom, ktore polecasz - na pewno.
A póki co robisz im czarny PR czyli tzw. niedźwiedzią przysługę  :sad:

----------


## Merka_23

wczoraj z płaczem pozegnałam góralskich wykonawców mojego domu (byli u mnie od stanu surowego zamknietego- Boze dlaczego ja ich wcześniej nie spotkałam ) POLECAM ich w 10000%. Pare "uczciwych"   :Evil:  wykonawców na swej drodze miałam a Ci kurcze naprawdę mi żal, ze odjechali. Jak cos dam numer na priv. Budują całe domy łącznie z wykończeniem. Nie należą do tanich, ale warto!!!![/i]

----------


## mikopiko

Mogę z całą pewnością polecić *parkieciarza.*
Ekipa bardzo solidna, sprawnie działająca , nie trzeba ich pilnować co jest bardzo ważne  :Wink2:  !!!!
Wiedzą co robią , pięknie szlifują , umiejętnie lakierują i rzecz najważniejsza w momencie zapytania, sugestii potrafią wytłumaczyć i ewentualnie coś zasugerować!!!!
Prawdziwi fachowcy   :big tongue:  
Podłoga jest piękna a schodziarze, którzy przyszli po nich sami się dziwili, że tak profesjonalnie jest wykonana  :big tongue:  
Polecam  :big tongue:  

Pan *Jan Fedorczyk - telefon 501514434*

----------


## beatrycze2

Polecam pana Dariusza który wykonał u nas remont.


> tel 608223441

----------


## johan

Polecam ekipę pana Leszka, na forum występuje jako *leszeq*.

U mnie wykonywali ocieplenie stropu i zabudowę poddasza.

Bardzo sprawna i solidna ekipa, robota wykonana perfekcyjnie. W ofercie ma również ocieplanie budynków, tynki cienkowarstwowe i podbitki.

Szczerze polecam

----------


## Etti

jak w temacie szukam godnego polecenia (dobra jakość/cena) montażysty automatyki do bramy w ogrodzeniu i bramy garażowej najlepiej z okolic Pruszkowa. 

mogę polecić dobrego glazurnika z Milanówka - p. Wacław Sędzelewski tel 0606241166. Więcej szczegółów na temat jego prac na priva

----------


## dewka

Polecam Pakieciarza i cykliniarza - Pan Marcin : 514702786  :smile:  Naprawde warto - u mnie szybciutko i solidnie. Ceny również przystępne - POLECAM

----------


## mikopiko

> Mogę z całą pewnością polecić *parkieciarza.*
> Ekipa bardzo solidna, sprawnie działająca , nie trzeba ich pilnować co jest bardzo ważne  !!!!
> Wiedzą co robią , pięknie szlifują , umiejętnie lakierują i rzecz najważniejsza w momencie zapytania, sugestii potrafią wytłumaczyć i ewentualnie coś zasugerować!!!!
> Prawdziwi fachowcy   
> Podłoga jest piękna a schodziarze, którzy przyszli po nich sami się dziwili, że tak profesjonalnie jest wykonana  
> Polecam  
> 
> Pan *Jan Fedorczyk - telefon 501514434*


a oto efekt

----------


## barbamama

> Napisał barbamama
> 
> Polecam ekipę górali do wykończeniówki, zakres prac  trzeba ustalić bo ja już sie pogubiam co mogą robić, a robią wieeele  Preferowane okolice Jabłonny i Legionowa
> 
> oto namiary p. Staszek 783689908, p. Zbyszek 505821021, 
> p. Wacek 695674412, dzwońcie po 20 
> powodzenia , pozdrawiam 
> Beata
> 
> ...


Niestety co do Zbyszka musze się zgodzić  :sad: , jak u mnie robota właściwie ok, niewiele potem poprawek było....Z terminami uuuuuuuu kiepsko  :sad:  Nazwijmy rzecz po imieniu... strasznie mi przykro....
Jednak zarówno Staszek jak Wacek cały czas robią , w tej chwili 2-gi dom u naszych znajomych- ocieplenia, stelaże, płyty, wykończenie pod malowanie i glazurę+ elewacje (ecieplenia tynki).

----------


## dziunia20

*Witam  
właśnie kończę budowę stanu surowego w Sulejówku,jeśli ktoś chciałby naprawdę dobrą i fachową ekipę do stanu surowego polecam mojego fachowca Pana Jacka tel. 600 038 475.Jestem baaardzo zadowolona. 
Jak ktoś będzie chciał obejrzeć budowę proszę o wiadomość na priva*

----------


## cypekr

Witam,
Jeśli szukacie kogoś do kompleksowego wykończenia domu czy mieszkania to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę Pana Radomskiego. Zanim zacząłem wykończeniówkę, widziałem wiele jego realizacji, w tym przeważającą ilość nietypowych rozwiązań. Szukałem kogoś kto podjąłby się zrobienia oryginalnych, nietuzinkowych wykończeń, a przy tym był solidny i zrobił kompleksowo wykończenie całego domu (380m2). Na pewno nie wyszło najtaniej, ale zdawałem sobie sprawę, że niestandardowe rozwiązania będą kosztowały więcej. Mimo wszystko było warto, wszyscy którzy do tej pory widzieli dom z zewnątrz i na zewnątrz byli zachwyceni.
Zrobił u nas wszystko, począwszy od instalacji sanitarnej, co, płytkach, zabudowa GK, ocieplenie i elewacja zewnętrzna (elewacja cieniowana, tzw. meksykańska+ kamień naturalny), obsadzanie okien, parkiety, ogrzewanie podłogowe, malowanie, tynki rustikalne wewnątrz, oświetlenie, łazienki,itd.na kostce, obsadzeniu ogrodu i instalacji automatycznego nawadniania kończąc.

Jeżeli szukacie dobrego, sprawdzonego wykonawcy to polecam, w okolicach Warszawy ma zrealizowane nwestycje w Pęcicach, Komorowie, kilka na Białołęce (robią wrażenie) i pewnie jeszcze jakieś, ale to myślę że sam was zabierze.
tel do Pana Darka 510-088-558

A to link do największej chyba inwestycji którą wykańczał

http://www.bukszapolo.pl

ps. to nie jest ogłoszenie- poprostu kiedy słyszę od znajomych o pseudofirmach tankujących piwo i wódkę, z fajkami w zębach łażącymi po świerzo ułożonej glazurze czy parkiecie to uważam że warto rekomendować solidne ekipy, jak ta którą opisałem.

----------


## grave

sorki, a czy kogoś uczciwego do naprawy zmywarki Electrolux możecie polecić? 
Gwarancja mi się skonczyła dawno i akurat przestała suszyć, podrzewać...chyba grzałka?

ps. ewentualnie także kogoś od pralkek,  Amica - chyba łożyska do wymiany...

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - *pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia*  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

chyba nie o mnie tu mowa  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 

Ci którzy mają mało  postów i polecają wykonawców , zachwalając ich to wiadomo kto to  :Wink2:  
Chyba nikt nie bierze ich pod uwagę  :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Miko no nie wiem też bym się zastanawiał masz .............. za dużo   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , 
ale są pewnie tacy co się złapią   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## salmon969

Góral z polecenia i ja teraz polecam

W zeszłym roku na forum  polecono mi solidną ekipę górali do stanu surowego , zdzwoniłem się i spotkałem się z nimi po zapoznaniu się z planami   dogadaliśmy się co do budowy .Dziś zakończyli mi budowę domu do stanu surowego .I powiem jedno o *takiej właśnie ekipie myślałem i na taką trafiłem* , to znaczy.
Górale (Sylwek i  Szczepan oraz  reszta ekipy) ludzie przede wszystkim *doświadczeni* i *myślący* ,zaradni i *nie pijący* co jest zmorą w budowlance . 
Ceny mają z życia wzięte a nie jak inni z kosmosu a jakość ich pracy w 100% zadowoliła moje oczekiwania . POLECAM . Dla zainteresowanych namiary 694327297 -Sylwek mówić że od Grzegorza z Leszna  dostało się namiary

----------


## mario1976

Polecałem ale tym razem poszukuję.....*PŁOT/OGRODZENIE*

*UWAGA: Proszę aby polecacze/wykonawcy z 1-3 postami nie przesyłali mi swoich ofert na priv. Umiem googlać i zasadniczo ekipę mogę znaleźć sam.....ale poszukuje ludzi POLECONYCH i SPRAWDZONYCH przez prawdziwych forumowiczów.*

Płot z boków działki - około 65mb płotu ze słupkami + siatka + podmurówka.
Przód około 27 mb podmurówka, jakieś teowniki lub dwuteowniki, poprzeczki + sztachety na to. Brama i furtki + sztachety.

Ogrodzenie jest proste jak konstrukcja cepa (bez kamienia, klinkieru etc) nie musi być to więc profesjonalna firma od ogrodeń. Może być Pan Mietek z Panem Czesiem i głową na karku.

Ekipy jakie znalazłem na własną rekę w internecie nie zauwazyły chyba, że jest podobno kryzys, podobno boom budowlany się skończył (przepłacałem przez dwa lata...za płot nie mam zamiaru  :Wink2:  ) i podobno bezrobocie rośbie   :Wink2:  . Szukam fachowca za uczciwą (ale nie złodziejską) cenę. Na czasie jakoś bardzo mi nie zalezy więc z betoniarką i słupkami może się nawet miesiąc bawić.

Miejsce akcji: Stare Babice
Czas akcji: Kwiecień-Maj-Czerwiec (?)

----------


## dziunia20

> Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia


Ja mam kilkanaście postów,ale polecam moją ekipę i będę się przy tym upierać.Kończę stan surowy.Majster wart polecenia.Dom do wglądu stoi w Sulejówku.Oczywiście po kontacie na priva.

----------


## Brunek

Witam wszystkich. Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy (ekipy) do zrobienia zabudowy kuchni, ew. szafy z drzwiami przesuwnymi, pozostałych szafek do pokoju. Wiem, że wcześniej Paweł297 pisał o dobrych fachowcach, jednak nie odpowiada na PW. Może mi ktoś pomóc? Szukam dobrej i w miarę taniej oferty, mam niewielką kuchnie.

Z góry dzięki bardzo.

----------


## ambroma

Czy ktos mógłby mi polecić odpowiedzialną ekipę do montażu drzwi zewnętrznych? Stolarz u którego zamawiamy drzwi nie ma niestety swojej ekipy w W-wie. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## mikopiko

Mogę polecić jeszcze jednego wykonawcę  :big tongue:  
Firma wykonuje schody i poręcze i w tym się specjalizuje a to ważne.
Schody są wykonane  bardzo dokładnie, starannie. Firma bardzo solidna a o niewielu można w ostatnim czasie tak powiedzieć ...wiem coś o tym więc postanowiłam polecać tylko tych, którzy są  solidni i sprawdzeni.

Wykonawca został mi polecony przez forumowicza *kirkisa* , którego schodami też wszyscy się zachwycali i nie zawiodłam się.
Jest to firma   *drewsław* (mają swoją stronę internetową)

Sławomir Gryl 
Tel. kom. 509 705 394
zdjęcia schodów umieściłam  w  innym wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3206159.htm#3206159

----------


## Halszka

Poszukuję ekipy do zrobienia ogrodzenia z bloczków betonowych.

Lokalizacja - Krzaki Czaplinkowskie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pixelpeon

Poszukuje ekipy do wyprowadzenia stanu otwartego w stan zamkniety. 
Interesuje mnie:
1) wymiana jętek w dachu (obecne sa wadliwe), przedluzenie czesci dachu
2) wykonanie pokrycia blachodachowka wraz z orynnowaniem i obrobka blacharska i podbicie dachu + montarz okien dachowych
3) ocieplenie budynku z zewn. + tynki zewnetrzne
4) montaz okien i drzwi zewnetrznych
5) schody wewnetrzne
6) wylewki gruntujace
7) taras - konstrukcja i wylewka

Zalezy mi na kompleksowej ekipie, ktora podejmie sie takze dalszych prac. 

Okolice: Kobylka, Tluszcz, Wyszkow, Radzymin - budowa w olkolicach Wyszkowa

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i ciesze sie, ze dolaczylem do grona forumowiczow.

----------


## Nefer

Pytający  :tongue: rzeczytajcie posty powyżej i wszystko znajdziecie.

----------


## pixelpeon

Klikam i klikam i nic sensownego nie pojawia sie ku mojemu zdumieniu. Moze podejscie mam zle i zamiast szukac ekipy od wszystkiego powinienen szukac kilku ekip? Tyle, ze ja cholernie daleko mam do tej budowy i dzienne dopilnowanie inwestycji wydaje sie byc nierealne.

No nic, czytam cierpliwie dalej i analizuje watki poboczne zgodnie z zaleceniami. Ba, nawet sie pokusilem o dziennik.

----------


## Nefer

znalazłeś coś  :smile:

----------


## salmon969

Szukam solidnej *ekipy* za rozsądne pieniądze najlepiej z polecenia z forum do *tynku cementowo-wapiennego lub gipsowego* ok 700m2 do zrobienia oraz *elektryka* do rozprowadzenia instalacji na cały dom

----------


## rrmi

Polecam firme od ogrodzen , robia bramy , przesla przerozne .
Specjalizuja sie w wyrobach ze stali kwasowej .
Namiary  moge podac na pw , firma miesci sie w Henrykowie Urocze.

----------


## Anielica

*rrmi*

a ta twoja firma od ogrodzen to tradycyjne podmurowki robi?

----------


## rubin69

> Ja wam moi drodzy powiem, że zaczęliśmy po Wielkanocy 2008.
> Wigilia była w już wykończonym domu 
> 
> Moja ekipa zrobiła mi praktycznie wszystko, chłopaki nie zostawili mnie nawet jak ich majster zawinął się ze sporą częścią ich kasy:
> - wykopali fundamenty, wymurowali ściany fundamentowe,
> - postawili stan surowy
> - zrobili ocieplenie i tynki
> - ocieplili poddasze i położyli płyty
> - zrobili hydraulikę
> ...





 :smile:

----------


## Euzi

Szukam solidnego (myślącego) cykliniarza. Czy ktoś może zna kogoś takiego? Na kwiecień, maj.

W rewanżu mogę polecić dobrego glazurnika i fachowca od remontów - robi wszystko tak, jak chcesz

----------


## mikopiko

> Szukam solidnego (myślącego) cykliniarza. Czy ktoś może zna kogoś takiego? Na kwiecień, maj.
> 
> W rewanżu mogę polecić dobrego glazurnika i fachowca od remontów - robi wszystko tak, jak chcesz


...





> Pytający rzeczytajcie posty powyżej i wszystko znajdziecie.



 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  ..musiałam  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Malina Wieczorek

Ja rowniez polecam ekipe Pana Darka, zawdzieczam Mu piekny dom w starym stylu, kuchnia ( ze starych cegiel)  to wprost majstersztyk  :big grin:  
Poza wspaniala realizacja, Pan Darek stal sie przyjacielem domu- a to chyba najlepiej o Nim swiadczy, polecam  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Euzi

> Napisał Euzi
> 
> Szukam solidnego (myślącego) cykliniarza. Czy ktoś może zna kogoś takiego? Na kwiecień, maj.
> 
> W rewanżu mogę polecić dobrego glazurnika i fachowca od remontów - robi wszystko tak, jak chcesz
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Znalazłam namiary np. na p Mikołaja, ale jest jeszcze kwestia dogrania terminów. Prosze, nie zniechecaj postami typu- czytaj, ale nie pisz  :smile:

----------


## mario1976

> Poza wspaniala realizacja, Pan Darek stal sie przyjacielem domu- a to chyba najlepiej o Nim swiadczy, polecam


No jak Pan Darek z Panią Maliną się zaprzyjaźnił, to rzeczywiście świadczy o nim dobrze. Po tym poście do Pana Darka samotne inwestorki będą drzwiami i oknami waliły.

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał Malina Wieczorek
> 
> Poza wspaniala realizacja, Pan Darek stal sie przyjacielem domu- a to chyba najlepiej o Nim swiadczy, polecam  
> 
> 
> No jak Pan Darek z Panią Maliną się zaprzyjaźnił, to rzeczywiście świadczy o nim dobrze. Po tym poście do Pana Darka samotne inwestorki będą drzwiami i oknami waliły.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elilas

Witam,

jestem nowa na forum i troche ze zdziwieniem czytam niektore posty.Dla mnie rzecz oczywista-Jak ktos jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego-takie tam powiedzonko ale  czesto sie sprawdza.
Szukajcie profesjonalistow w danej dziedzinie.Ten kto jest dobry w budowie domow raczej nie bedziej juz za bardzo profesjonalny np. w ukladaniu plytek.Chyba,ze ma bardzo duza firme i bierze podwykonawcow.(cena wtedy tez jest odpowiednio wysoka).
My z mezem w zeszlym roku budowalismy dom - okolice Grodziska Maz.Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic firme p.Dominika Kujawy (tel.0507 122 233). ktory postawil nam dom w stanie surowym otwartym.Sprawdzil sie idealnie.Doradzal, jezdzil po towar na sklad jak nie mogli dowiezc a cos im zabraklo.Umowe tez bez problemu podpisal.Jednak nie podjal sie dalszych prac wykonczeniowych bo jak stwierdzil nie mial fachowcow do wykonczeniowki.Byl rzetelny, co cecha raczej rzadka u wykonawcow.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - *pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia*


Przypominam nowym   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kinia81

Polecam ekipe zajmująca się hydrauliką. Wykonują instalacje od A do Z. Sa solidni i sumienni. Działają w woj. mazowieckim i lubelskim. Naprawdę polecam. Piotr 507- 748-994 [/b]

----------


## Blaze

Witam Wszystkich, 
Poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy zajmującej się instalacjami wentylacyjnym (rekuperatory, rozprowadzenie powietrza, GWC) od projektu po wykonanie. 
Ma ktoś namiary na takich ludzi? 
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## elilas

Eugeniusz_ napisał: 
Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia    


Moze nie kazdy ma czas aby caly dzien sledzic wylacznie forum muratora i pisac codziennie nowe posty.Mysle, ze sa takze osoby takie jak ja, ktore maja dom w stanie surowym i poszukuja raczej podpowiedzi w serwisie, a na forum zagldaja rzadziej.Co nie oznacza, ze nie moga sie tez podzielic informacja dot. chociazby ekipy budowlanej ( bo nie mam jeszcze hydrauliki, elektryki itp.)Jesli pozostali fachowcy tez sie sprawdza zamierzam o tym napisac na forum.

----------


## daga75

> Witam Wszystkich, 
> Poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy zajmującej się instalacjami wentylacyjnym (rekuperatory, rozprowadzenie powietrza, GWC) od projektu po wykonanie. 
> Ma ktoś namiary na takich ludzi? 
> Z góry dziękuję


Polecam p.Jarka - 602-334-682 , robił u mnie i u innych forumowiczów.

----------


## Ania&Maciek

Witam,

Po długich poszukiwaniach domu gtowego zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na budowę domu, ale na razie jesteśmy na początku drogi. Niestety mamy ograniczone możliwości czasowe, więc chcemy maksymalnie uprościć proces budowlany i jak najwięcej prac zlecić jednej fimie. Czy możecie polecić solidną, sprawdzoną i rozsądną cenowo firmę do stanu surowego zamkniętego lub stanu deweloperskiego? Budowa w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Z góry dziękujemy za wszelkie informacje (na priv lub na forum).

Ania&Maciek

----------


## kukla

Witam

czy morze ktoś polecić cieśli co u kogoś są sprawdzeni bo tych co miałem
umuwionych że jak skończą murarze to przyidą murarze skończyli
dzwonie do nich a oni mówią ze mogą przyjść ale podkoniec maja

wzamian mogę polecić wykonawce do stanu surowego dostałem ich 
polecenia więc mogę polecić z wykonania jestem zadowolony
zainteresowanym mogę podać namiar na majstra

wszystkie namiary  na ciesli mile widziane

dziękuje wszystkim

----------


## kinia81

quote]Eugeniusz_ napisał: 
Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia 

A pewnie przemyslajcie... Ja p. Piotra 507-748-994 - hydraulika i tak polecam. Robil hydraulike nam w starym domku, robil znajomym i bedzie robil w naszym nowym domku.   :big grin:  
A jak komus nieodpowiada ilosc postow to trudno   :Lol:  

[/quote]

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> quote]Eugeniusz_ napisał: 
> Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia 
> 
> A pewnie przemyslajcie... Ja p. Piotra 507-748-994 - hydraulika i tak polecam. Robil hydraulike nam w starym domku, robil znajomym i bedzie robil w naszym nowym domku.   
> A jak komus nieodpowiada ilosc postow to trudno


[/quote]

Kinia to nie kwestia że nie odpowiada tylko ostrzega. Nagle pojawiło się sporo autoreklam - i tutaj małe ostrzeżenie dla kogoś kto szuka ekipy aby baczniej sprawdzić ofertę - np pisząc do polecajacego czy to nie przypadkiem i sam wykonawca itd itd   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol: 
Decyzję i tak każdy podejmuje sam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kinia81

A jeśli tak, to sorki    :oops:  Jakaś przewrażliwiona ostatnio jestem   :Wink2:

----------


## Halszka

Co myślicie o ekipach budujących od fundamentów po dach z instalacjami i ociepleniem? Czy są droższe? Czy mieliście z takimi do czynienia? Jeżeli tak, to podzielcie się wrażeniami i namiarami na priv.

----------


## DZIDZIAK

Moge polecic firme ktora budowal mi dom. Nie musialam sie niczym zajmowac i nawet wybudowali mi go przed terminem :smile:  Dom stoi i nic zlego sie nie dzieje.
Jak ktos jest zainteresowany to kontakt do p. Witolda 603 521 230

----------


## Pawel_12

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ( zresztą już wczesniej tutaj polecanego) wykonawcę schodów Pana Darka Laska tel. 608 404 823 - bardzo ładne i niedrogie schody - żadnych problemów

----------


## Pawel_12

> Witam Wszystkich, 
> Poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy zajmującej się instalacjami wentylacyjnym (rekuperatory, rozprowadzenie powietrza, GWC) od projektu po wykonanie. 
> Ma ktoś namiary na takich ludzi? 
> Z góry dziękuję


Mogę polecić firmę www.linkair.pl - w W-wie na Bartyckiej - są przedstawicielem Bartosza - solidni i terminowi

zdecydowanie odradzam korzystanie z usług :
http://www.klimatyzacja.org.pl - Pan Witold Popiel - mocno niepoważny, nieterminowy naciągacz z Nadarzyna

----------


## Ralfi11

> Napisał Blaze
> 
> Witam Wszystkich, 
> Poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy zajmującej się instalacjami wentylacyjnym (rekuperatory, rozprowadzenie powietrza, GWC) od projektu po wykonanie. 
> Ma ktoś namiary na takich ludzi? 
> Z góry dziękuję
> 
> 
> Mogę polecić firmę www.linkair.pl - w W-wie na Bartyckiej - są przedstawicielem Bartosza - solidni i terminowi
> ...


Ja  korzystałem z linkaru . Bardzo sprawnie działają .

----------


## remontM4

przejrzałam wątek i znalazłam juz 2 kontakty do górali ale spytam jeszcze.

Szukam ekipy do kompleksowego remontu. Mieszkanie 60m2 w Legionowie. Czy ktoś może polecić sprawną i niedroga ekipę?

----------


## nenya

napiszcie proszę coś o oknach   :Wink2:

----------


## agawi74

witam, 
szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od ociepleń i zabudowy poddaszy- Warszawa (Wawer).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dorisbis

> Napisał Roman77
> 
> warto poczytać
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Ja często nie jestem na tym forum bo nie mam czasu..  Zadko zaglądam ale jestem już po budowie stanu surowego., mam okna i elektryke i ogrzewanie jeszcze tynki i reszta.
> 
> ...


jestem po elewacji   no i kończa mi ogrodzenie klinkierowe..  za metr 600zł z materiałem.. 
wykonuje ta same eki pa co domek..

----------


## imported_Niedźwiadek

polecam dobrego szklarza z Mokotowa
(u nas Pan układał szkło w kuchni)

telefon mogę wysłać na pw
pozdrawiam!

----------


## Ralfi11

> jestem po elewacji   no i kończa mi ogrodzenie klinkierowe..  za metr 600zł z materiałem.. 
> wykonuje ta same eki pa co domek..


Można namiary czy to ten telefon podany wyżej ?

----------


## DaroR

witam wszystkich,
szukam solidnego i sprawdzonego wykonawcy do ułożenia płyt granitowych płomieniowanych na tarasie. Proszę o info jaka to może być cena za m2. Z góry dziękuję. Daro

----------


## Szarbia

*Polecam Kontener na odpady - wywoz smieci*

*510 092 181*

Wreszcie znalazlem odpowiednia firme. 7m3 kontener za 380 zl netto (405 brutto) to dobra cena. Innym to chyba odbilo   :Evil:   - chcieli nawet ponad 700 zl

----------


## Slawek_

Poszukuję starannego kafelkarza. Będziemy kładli płytki rektyfikowane i zależy mi na jakości pracy. Możecie kogoś polecić?

Sławek

----------


## leszekg

Potrzebuje namiarow i informacji o cenach od punktu odnosnie firm zajmujacych sie instalacja elektryczna.

jesli macie to zapraszam do pisania

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Witam, 
> 
> często korzystałem z tej rubryki na forum. 
> Jestem obecnie na etapie wykończeniówki. 
> Z dotychczasowych wykonawców mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę górali do krycia dachu ceramiką. Robotę wykonali solidnie i ładnie (nawet moja żona nie miała zastrzeżeń). Dach dość skomplikowany (bungalow z pracowni p. Szewczyka).
> Dlatego polecam - p.Andrzej 888 808 818



Rowniez polecam Pana Andrzeja Dudka 888 808 818. Chłopaki kończa u mnie dach, sa bardzo solidni, a do tego niedrodzy i sympatyczni. To pierwsza ekipa z ktorej jestem naprawde zadowolona.

----------


## annag112

> jeżeli ktos potrzebuje wykonawców do tzw. kompleksowej wykończeniówki, w mnie ocieplali dach i zabudowywali gk, szpachlowali ściany, robili sufity podwieszane, glazurę i terakotę w całym domu, efekty można zobaczyć w moim linku, dodam jeszcze, ża ja wymyślałam trochę w łazienkach i zabudowach gk i ponowie doskonale sie sprawdzili u mnie pewnie będa robic jeszcze tydzień lub góra 2 i koniec aż do malowania, a na wiosnę reszta



Bardzo poproszę o namiar - zwłaszcza ocieplanie dachu, tynki zewnętrzne.

Pozdrawiam,
annag112

----------


## serek1024

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania stropu drewnianego i zabudowy poddasza w Łomiankach.

Może ktoś mnie poratuje? Sprawa pilna.

PS Przeszukałem forum i o ile z wykończeniem poddasza nie ma problemu aby kogoś znaleźć, to nie mogę sobie poradzić ze znalezieniem ekipy do stropu. Oczywiście wolałbym aby całość byął zrobiona przez jedną ekipę.

----------


## Bożena030100

> Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania stropu drewnianego i zabudowy poddasza w Łomiankach.
> 
> Może ktoś mnie poratuje? Sprawa pilna.
> 
> PS Przeszukałem forum i o ile z wykończeniem poddasza nie ma problemu aby kogoś znaleźć, to nie mogę sobie poradzić ze znalezieniem ekipy do stropu. Oczywiście wolałbym aby całość byął zrobiona przez jedną ekipę.


U mnie strop drewniany robiła ekipa, która stawiała dach czyli cieśle
pozdr

----------


## cocorocos

proszę o kontakt do kogoś kto zrobi podbitkę drewnianą i taras sam wole się za to nie brać   :Lol:  

w zamian mogę polecić firmę od kostki brukowej którą prowadzi miła pani  :Wink2:  pewnie dlatego najmilej wspominam tą ekipę   :Lol:  
robili już dla mnie drugą robotę parę lat temu w domu moich rodziców z kostki granitowej, a teraz dla mnie z betonowej wszystko bardzo dokładnie i starannie

Barbara Sawczuk
tel. 502-166-637
www.ukladaniekostki.waw.pl

----------


## mek_84

Ja osobiście mogę polecić bardzo solidną ekipę dekarską  pana Tomasza Kowalskiego z okolic Warszawy. Wykonanie solidne, osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wszystko poszło szybko i sprawnie. Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt: 605 88 17 00.

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Ja osobiście mogę polecić bardzo solidną ekipę dekarską  pana Tomasza Kowalskiego z okolic Warszawy. Wykonanie solidne, osobiście jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wszystko poszło szybko i sprawnie. Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt: 605 88 17 00.


I znow autoreklama

----------


## fighter1983

Spośród wielu moich klientów trafił się jeden wyrózniający sie wykonawca do tego góral - Zbigniew Hołda, działa na terenie Warszawy i okolic, zajmuje się stanami surowymi,maszynowe tynki gipsowe i cementowe, posadzki mixokretem, elewacje, wykończenia w szczególności poddasza. Cenowo jest "średni", zresztą sami zapytajcie
Zbigniew Hołda 601-815-765 maila nie używa (tradycjonalista  :big tongue: )

----------


## nowy 5

JA AKURAT SIE NIE ZGODZE PONIEWAZ JA OSOBISCIE ROBIE TYNKI TRADYCYJNE POSADZKI I DOCIEPLENIA LECZ MOGE ROBIC CALE WYKONCZENIA A DLATEGO ZE TYNKI ROBIE PO ELEKTRYKACH WIEM KOGO POLECIC POSADZKI PO HYDRAULIKACH I TEZ WIEM KOGO POLECIC I TAK DALEJ I DALEJ  I W SUMIE ZBIERA SIE KILKA TAKICH FIRM W JEDNA CALOSC USTALAJA JAK I KTO PO KIM WCHODZI JEST JEDEN ODPOWIEDZIALNY ZA WSZYSTKO KLIJENT NIE DENERWUJE SIE ZE ZE KTOS JEST UMOWIONY I NIE MOZE WEJSC NA BUDOWE BO POPSZEDNIK SIE NIE WYRABIA  I RACZEJ CENY SA INNE W MOIM PRZYPADKU SPRAWDZA SIE W 100 % I PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM UMOWA I GWARANCJA ORAZ MOZLIWOSC OBEJZENIA ROBOTY U INNYCH KLIJENTOW TO JEST MOJE ZDANIE LECZ JESLI KTOS NIEMA SPRAWDZONYCH FACHOWCOW LEPIEJ ODPUSCIC I NIEROBIC KLIJENTOW W KONIA BO TO SIE MSCI I TO BARDZO POZDRAWIAM TO NIE REKLAMA TYLKO WYRAZENIE SWOJEGO ZDANIA

----------


## Nefer

Nowy  :smile:  Nie krzycz  :smile:

----------


## nowy 5

TO NIE KRZYKI TAKA JEST PRAWDA POZDRO  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> TO NIE KRZYKI TAKA JEST PRAWDA POZDRO


Wyłącz tego Capslocka ... bo wygląda to zupełnie nie jak prawda, ale wrzaski rozhisteryzowanej panienki..

----------


## nowy 5

sorki ze strasznie kogos denerwuje juz przestaje

----------


## Nefer

Noooooooo i teraz Ci wierzę  :smile:

----------


## nowy 5

ciesze sie ze jestem wiarygodny dobre i to

----------


## Bonzo

> Napisał Blaze
> 
> Witam Wszystkich, 
> Poszukuję godnej polecenia firmy zajmującej się instalacjami wentylacyjnym (rekuperatory, rozprowadzenie powietrza, GWC) od projektu po wykonanie. 
> Ma ktoś namiary na takich ludzi? 
> Z góry dziękuję
> 
> 
> Polecam p.Jarka - 602-334-682 , robił u mnie i u innych forumowiczów.


Również polecam tego Pana. Profesjonalnie, czysto, terminowo. Bardzo dobry fachowiec, doradzi, nie sciemnia.

----------


## iziz1

Witam,
Właśnie kończymy elewację i poddasze (ocieplenie i zabudowa k-g) i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę Pana Leszka Garbala tel. 606 394 789. Są naprawdę solidni i przy tym niedrodzy. Jeśli, ktoś chcę zobaczyć efekt ich pracy zapraszam gm. Stare Babice.
Dodatkowo chciałbym też polecić moich instalatorów elektryka, wod-kan plus co - jedna ekipa Pana Andrzej Pacocha tel. 606 508 162. I tutaj również same plusy.
I na koniec Pan Piotr od kominków - 509 841 680.

Życzę wszystkim tylko takich ekip.
Pzdr

----------


## kris19

Drodzy inwestorzy obecni i przyszli poniżej kilka namiarów na ludzi i firmy z którymi współpraca podczas budowy była bezproblemowa i przynosiła wiele satysfakcji z dobrze wydanych pieniędzy. Dodatkowo kilka kontaktów w moim dzienniku.

Wykończeniówka DWIE EKIPY (tych fachowców należało by sklonować)
Glazura, terakota, zabudowa karton - gips, sztablatura, malowanie, biały montaż, renowacja kamienia, biały montaż i wiele innych.
*GORĄCO POLECAM – SUPER EKIPA – DOSKONAŁA WSPÓŁPRACA (uratowali mi życie po poprzedniej ekipie)

1. PAN JAREK PLUS EKIPA509 237 944

2.PAN ANDRZEJ I PAN PIOTR 500 186 854 
*
*STAN SUROWY z Więźbą plus ELEWACJA* (styropian plus tynk)
Pan Jan – wielokrotnie polecany na forum
504 009 293

DACHÓWKA plus *super wykonawca*
Michał Dąbrowicz
doradca techniczny firmy Dachlux
0 500 116 292
0 608 475 793
Oferta p. Michała była najlepsza

Polecam super ekipę od podbitki.
U mnie Panowie robili 1,5 dnia i wyszło super fajnie i co najważniejsze - tanio.
Polecam
Można się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul. Bieszczadzkiej
Artur Niedźwiecki, Lares ,501-662-245

POLECAM FIRME OD PORECZY I BARIEREK SCHODOWYCH
Rozsądne ceny i terminy, szybki i dokładny montaż
Kontakt 774 81 81

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

*GEODEZJA*
- Pan Marcin 607 156 380
- Pan Jakub 601 812 084
Obaj panowie są z firmy MK GEO
- polecam od początku do końca inwestycji
- terminowi i słowni i bardzo dobra cena
- zawsze przygotowani np. szkic wytyczenia co ułatwia i przyspiesza pracę
- Panowie posiadają bardzo dobry kontakt z firmą STD NASIŁOWSKI (przyłącza gazowe, kanalizacyjne, wodociągowe i inne )

Proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul Bieszczadzkiej to może będzie rabacik

----------


## agawi74

Witam,
a ja poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza i elewacji zewnętrznej.
Pomóżcie!  :cry:  
Dodam, że inwestycje jest w Warszawie (Wawer).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ramot

do ociepleń i zabudowy gk z czystym sumieniem polecam Roberta z ekipą, tel 502 469 645

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Moja budowa trwa już prawie dwa lata. Pamiętam jak sam zaczynałem i szukałem poleconych ekip. U mnie trochę ludzi się już przewinęło więc hurtowo polecam ich zainteresowanym.
> 
> A więc od poczatku:
> 
> *Stan surowy* - rewelacyjna ekipa górali, która do dzisiaj przyjeżdza do mnie jak chce coś domurować, wyburzyć etc. Mieszkają "na stałe" w Starych Babicach. Stany surowe + więźby. Antek Wójcik - 608 822 845
> 
> *Dekarz* - także górale mieszkający tym razem w Izabelinie. Poleceni przez ekipę od surowego i kilkunastu forumowiczów. Szybko, solidnie, terminowo. Była jedna mała popraweczka przy oknie połaciowym i po telefonie następnego dnia byli na budowie.
> Witek Groń - 607 242 688
> 
> ...


mario1976 - dzieki serdeczne za namiary na ekipe od dachow Pana Witka, az miło popatrzeć na ich prace, Dach 250m2+5okien robili przez 3 dni + posprzątali po sobie. Bardzo, Bardzo dobra i profesjonalna ekipa.
Co do hydraulika to podziele się uwagami za ok 2 tyg.

----------


## tosinek

Szukam brukarza, na czerwiec proszę o podesłanie namiarów, dziękuję

----------


## mario1976

> mario1976 - dzieki serdeczne za namiary na ekipe od dachow Pana Witka, az miło popatrzeć na ich prace, Dach 250m2+5okien robili przez 3 dni + posprzątali po sobie. Bardzo, Bardzo dobra i profesjonalna ekipa.
> Co do hydraulika to podziele się uwagami za ok 2 tyg.


A fajnie, że się sprawdził - ogólnie najlepsze moje ekipy to górale (surowy, dekarz, schody...jestem na etapie testowania drzwi wewnętrznych z góralskiej stolarni   :Wink2:  )....Hydraulik jest innym typem człowieka. Może mniej "zabawowy" ale robi ok. A jak coś ewentualnie trzeba poprawić to jest o każdej porze dnia i nocy.

*Jakby ktoś miał brukarzy z polecenia to bardzo proszę. Termin - 1 lipca musze mieć kostkę przed domem. Miejsce akcji - Stare Babice i okolice. Najlepiej ekipa od A do Z czyli z materiałami  *

----------


## lyszka

Od jutra wchodzi do mnie ekipa i zaczyna układanie kostki. Jak się sprawdzą to ich polecę  :smile: ))

----------


## tosinek

> Od jutra wchodzi do mnie ekipa i zaczyna układanie kostki. Jak się sprawdzą to ich polecę ))


Bosko dzięki

----------


## Pro_Siaczka

Bardzo proszę o kontakty do ekip remontowo-wykończeniowych. Mam do generalnego remontu mieszkanie w Warszawie. Do zrobienia ściany, rury, cyklinowanie, cała łazienka, gres, terakota, przeróbka instalacji gazowej, cała elektryka. Zależy mi na jednej solidnej ekipie, która wykona całość.
Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## Adamu4

A ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić pana Zbyszka. ROboty ziemne. Wykonywał mi niwelację terenu. Od oczyszczenia z gruzu po starym budynku przez wykop, nawiezienie ziemi (ma własną więc i cena dobra)


Ogólnie praca wykonana bardzo sumiennie i rozsądnie cenowo. Poleciłem koledze i też się sprawdził. Facet "do rzeczy"   :Wink2:  
Tel.601 948 648 można śmiało też pisać na maila (całkiem szybka odpowiedź jak na tego typu usługi...) Mail jest gdzieś na stronie internetowej: Roboty ziemne

----------


## zatom

TYNKI ZEWNĘTRZNE

Szukam ekipy, specjalizującej się w wykonywaniu gładkich tynków zewnętrznych.

Realizacja czerwiec lub lipiec 2009.
Warszawa - Wawer.

Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## RenataS

*pilnie* potrzebuję namiary na malarza oczywiście dobrego i sprawdzonego

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Napisał andrzej_izabelin
> 
> 
> mario1976 - dzieki serdeczne za namiary na ekipe od dachow Pana Witka, az miło popatrzeć na ich prace, Dach 250m2+5okien robili przez 3 dni + posprzątali po sobie. Bardzo, Bardzo dobra i profesjonalna ekipa.
> Co do hydraulika to podziele się uwagami za ok 2 tyg.
> 
> 
> A fajnie, że się sprawdził - ogólnie najlepsze moje ekipy to górale (surowy, dekarz, schody...jestem na etapie testowania drzwi wewnętrznych z góralskiej stolarni   )....Hydraulik jest innym typem człowieka. Może mniej "zabawowy" ale robi ok. A jak coś ewentualnie trzeba poprawić to jest o każdej porze dnia i nocy.
> 
> *Jakby ktoś miał brukarzy z polecenia to bardzo proszę. Termin - 1 lipca musze mieć kostkę przed domem. Miejsce akcji - Stare Babice i okolice. Najlepiej ekipa od A do Z czyli z materiałami  *


mario1976 ja także dzwoniłem do polecanego przez Ciebie elektryka z Babic ale nie miał terminów ale polecił mi swojego kolege. Jak skończy to podziele sie swoimi uwagami.

----------


## Bożena030100

związku z tym, że dom mam już zamknięty to chciałabym polecić:

*Ekipa od SSO.*
Pan Jacek Antecki 609 496 072
polecam dlatego,że mój projekt gotowy był niedopracowany, kosztorys materiałowy "do kosza", mnóstwo małych usterek.  dzięki p. Jackowi udało się nam z sukcesem zakonczyć ten etap. Facet wszystkiego pilnuje, robi dodatkowe obliczenia jeśli architekt zapomniał  :ohmy:  . POLECAM
W poniedziałek inna ekipa p. Jacka będzie nam robiła elewację. W związku z tym, że będzie i tynk, i klinkier, i drewno bardzo jestem ciekawa jak sobie poradzą. 
 W domu buszują elektryk, hydraulik i zaczynają tynkarze. jeśli się sprawdzą to też napiszę ale tych fachowców znalazłam na FM więc tylko potwierdzę (mam nadzieję) ich fachowość

----------


## Nefer

Ponieważ posuwam się coraz dalej postanowiłam zrobić *podsumowanie*.

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008  - dziś  skończyłam kłaść płytki. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- elektryk
- hydraulik
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystki epapiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* -  z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

 - *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

Na poparcie poniższe zdjęcia ( inne w dzienniku jak wiadomo) prac Vadiola
Kuchnia : 



wiatrołap :



Łazienka synów : 







łazienka moja i małża (marmur i trawertyn)  :








zsyp na bieliznę :




łazienka dla gości (trawertyn) 





łazienka Teściów : 



garaż :



podstopnice schodów :




Jak będę miała kogoś do polecenia to dopiszę  :smile: 
Bardzo dziekuje wymienionym powyżej  :smile:

----------


## Mr_Negative

> Napisał andrzej_izabelin
> 
> 
> mario1976 - dzieki serdeczne za namiary na ekipe od dachow Pana Witka, az miło popatrzeć na ich prace, Dach 250m2+5okien robili przez 3 dni + posprzątali po sobie. Bardzo, Bardzo dobra i profesjonalna ekipa.
> Co do hydraulika to podziele się uwagami za ok 2 tyg.
> 
> 
> A fajnie, że się sprawdził - ogólnie najlepsze moje ekipy to górale (surowy, dekarz, schody...jestem na etapie testowania drzwi wewnętrznych z góralskiej stolarni   )....Hydraulik jest innym typem człowieka. Może mniej "zabawowy" ale robi ok. A jak coś ewentualnie trzeba poprawić to jest o każdej porze dnia i nocy.
> 
> *Jakby ktoś miał brukarzy z polecenia to bardzo proszę. Termin - 1 lipca musze mieć kostkę przed domem. Miejsce akcji - Stare Babice i okolice. Najlepiej ekipa od A do Z czyli z materiałami  *


Mario, u mnie właśnie robi ekipa brukarzy. Może niezbyt liczna (3) ale na razie nie narzekam.. fachowo doradzą, robią niebyt szybko ale chyba porządnie. Szefowa również bardzo konkretna. Możesz podejść zobaczyć na Świerkowej  :wink: 

Nefer, błagam o namiar na Vadiola. Mam problem z ekipami do półokrągłego tarasu. Albo uciekają po obejrzeniu albo chcą kosmos pieniędzy...

----------


## piwopijca

> Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2009  - dziś  skończyłam kłaść płytki. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
> -murarze
> - dekarz
> - elektryk
> - hydraulik
> - tynki wewnętrzne
> - ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
> - gips- kartony
> 
> Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)


Dosc szybko wybudowali Ci domek, nono w trzy miesiace-godne pochwaly     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zartowalem, chyba walnelas sie z rocznikiem rozpoczecia prac, wyaje mi sie ze rozpoczelas w lutym 2008 roku   :Wink2:  

Pzdr.

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2009  - dziś  skończyłam kłaść płytki. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
> -murarze
> - dekarz
> - elektryk
> - hydraulik
> - tynki wewnętrzne
> - ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
> ...


Łeeeee - no się walnełam   :big grin:   :Roll:

----------


## magda158

Witam, mam do wykonania nieco bardziej wymyślną zabudowę GK (wg projektu) i szukam sprawdzonej i bardzo starannej ekipy/osoby która może to zrobić. Bardzo proszę polećcie kogoś sprawdzonego i dobrego.

----------


## Ramot

> Witam, mam do wykonania nieco bardziej wymyślną zabudowę GK (wg projektu) i szukam sprawdzonej i bardzo starannej ekipy/osoby która może to zrobić. Bardzo proszę polećcie kogoś sprawdzonego i dobrego.


Robert 502 469 645, polecam
Marcin

----------


## ambroma

Czy możecie polecić kogoś do zrobienia szamba? Hydraulik który robił rozprowadzenie kanalizy jest bardzo nieterminowy i mnie denerwuje  :Evil:

----------


## ambroma

Wykończeniówka DWIE EKIPY (tych fachowców należało by sklonować)
Glazura, terakota, zabudowa karton - gips, sztablatura, malowanie, biały montaż, renowacja kamienia, biały montaż i wiele innych.
[b]GORĄCO POLECAM – SUPER EKIPA – DOSKONAŁA WSPÓŁPRACA (uratowali mi życie po poprzedniej ekipie)

1. PAN JAREK PLUS EKIPA509 237 944

2.PAN ANDRZEJ I PAN PIOTR 500 186 854 




Kris, obydwie ekipy robiły u Ciebie? Których bardziej polecasz?

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

Kończąc kolejne etapy budowy - znów podsumowuję i z czystym sumieniem polecam Wykonawców - może ktoś z Was skorzysta z ich pracy.

Jakiś czas temu już polecałam moich wykonawców na tym wątku
i postanowiłam powtórzyć ich namiary.
Podaję namiary do tych wykonanwców, z których jesteśmy najbardziej zadowoleni i z czystym sumieniem możemy ich polecić  :big grin:  
Wszyscy są bardzo mili, komunikatywni, stawiają się na umówione terminy i służą radą, naprawdę aż miło budować z takimi ludźmi   :big grin: 

Poniżej podaje jedynie imiona, i niektóre telefony (na które mam zgodę  :big grin:  )dla zainteresowanych pozostałe dane prześlę na priv:

** wykonawcy od stanu surowego z więźbą* (wiem, że robią również całe pokrycia dachu - u mnie nie robili) - Sylwek i jego zgrana ekipa - wpadli do nas 28 stycznia 2008, postawili w 2 miesiące dwa budynki i pojechali budować dalej)   :big grin:  Tel. 694-327-297

** hydraulik  pan Krzysztof* -uwinął się sprawnie i bez bałaganu, ze swoimi materiałami   :big grin:  

** elektryk - Jacek* - przeszli przez dom jak burza, instalacja elektryczna w peszlach, do tego nagłośnienie, telefony, TV - czyściutko i szybciutko  :big grin:  

** panowie od kominka - p. Piotr* - młode, sprytne chłopaki,
u nas robili rozprowadzenie ciepłego powietrza z aparatem nawiewnym, obudowa kominka z kamieniem, co prawda nie obrabiają bryły ale reszta jak najbardziej godna polecenia, przede wszyskim szybko i sprawnie a i cena bardzo przystepna   :big grin:   (pisze o 2 panach ale imię znam tylko jednego   :sad:  )
Tel. 509-841-680

** "Drzwi Centurion-R, montażyści z firmy Zaplecze* - polecam, sprytni panowie, bardzo grzeczni, wszystko czyściutko zrobili a drzwi zakładali w kapciach    aby nie nadeptać na gotowych podłogach" Polecam pana Andrzeja z Ekipą   :big grin:  

** I znów pan Marek,* tym razem od wykończeniówki, kafluje, maluje, paneluje. Jest pomysłowy i samodzielny, nie wymaga ciągłego wołania hydraulika do prostych montaży umywalki czy też WC. U nas prace zajęły mu 1.5 miesiąca - to jak na taką powierzchnię to uwinął się szybciutko   :big tongue: . U nas też będzie jeszcze robił garaż, balkon i taras. Pracy ma dużo, ale może uda się komuś go namówić.

Oczywiście wszystkie telefony prześlę na priv.

Pozdrowienia, A&R

----------


## pmkab

> Napisał sb12
> 
> dwie koleżanki które zapoczątkowały wątek polecały dekarza Pana Roberta Koprowskiego.
> Nie wiem czy lepszą ekipę można sobie wyobrazić!
> Właśnie skończyli u nas dach. Sąsiedzi stoją i podziwiają 24 na dobę.
> Jest piękny. Polecam!
> sb
> 
> 
> ...




Również prosiłabym o namiar dopana Roberta, jeśli można
pozdrawiam
Gosia

----------


## pmkab

> Napisał Ewa76
> 
> Ja mam niesamowitego kierownika. Jest bardzo, baaardzo dokładny, na budowie bywa nawet kilka razy dziennie, niczego nie odpuści. Jego mankament jest taki, że nie da sie z nim dyskutować - on wie wszystko najlepiej. I podobno buduje nam bunkier a nie dom. Ale jesteśmy zadowoleni. Nie mam czasu na pilnowanie budowy a on tam ciągle siedzi. Wolę już bunkier niż chatę, w której będę się stresowała że coś się rozwali... Kierownik działa w okolicach Józefowa koło Warszawy. Jak chcesz namiary to podeślę na priva
> 
> 
> Mozesz podeslac na priva i podac cene jaka sobie liczy?
> Da sie np. podniesc kolankowa bez pyskowania?
> 
> Pzdr.



taki niesamowity kierownik to i mi by się przydał   :smile:  
proszę o kontakt na priv
pozdrawiam

----------


## Brunek

Poszukuję sprawdzonego i dobrego gazownika, który podłączy mi w mieszkaniu płytę gazową (i odnotuje pieczątkę do karty gwarancyjnej).

Z góry serdeczne dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## mikopiko

Polecam solidnego *wykonawcę żaluzji, rolet oraz verticali* .
Człowiek orkiestra  :Wink2:   bo i szef , właściciel i wykonawca  w jednym, co ważne według mnie (ten z kim rozmawiamy , to ten sam który  będzie u nas wykonywać późniejsze prace).
Często bowiem można natknąć się na "szefów", którzy są tzw naganiaczami a z ostateczną robotą nie mają nic wspólnego  . Tu jest inaczej.
Facet bardzo miły , solidny i terminowy, z doświadczeniem i pomysłami
 (np . jak rozwiązać  sprawę zaciemnienia trójkątnych okien).

*Pan Sławek
tel . 607 810 959*

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Szukam solidnej *ekipy* za rozsądne pieniądze najlepiej z polecenia z forum do *tynku cementowo-wapiennego lub gipsowego* ok 700m2 do zrobienia oraz *elektryka* do rozprowadzenia instalacji na cały dom


mi robił elektryke Pan Norbert  tel: 604 950 757- bardzo fajnie to wyglada, cena ok. 37 pln za punkt - bylo fajnie, szybko i czysto. zdjecia w dzienniku.

Calosc wyniosla mnie ok 7500 PLN - total

----------


## piwopijca

@andrzej_izabelin
Masz na mysli sama robocizne czy z materialem?
Przyznam ze nie znalazlem nikogo za tyle z materialem, najmniej to ok. 50zl/pkt netto.

* Mnie elektryk z Otwocka powiedzial 55zl/pkt elektryczny,i tele-techniczny i RTV a 25 za pkt alarmowy z materialami. To jest cena netto za bezpuszkowa instalacje, inst. w peszlach prowadzona. Tel. do Pana Darka Markowskiego +48 600 230 167 

* Z zakonczonych prac to mam prace wodno-kanalizacyjne moge tutaj polecic (zreszta tez stad, z polecenia) Pana Stanislawa Kubuja z Sulejowka - rewelacyjny facet i w dobrej cenie, tel. kont. +48 601 391 034

* Facet ktory robil nam stryszek tez jest dobry, Janusz Wrona, tel +48 602 595 828

Nie wiem czy wszedzie Oni robia, ale na pewno na Wawrze.

* Jeszcze zapomnialbym o oknach  :smile: 
Zamowilem w firmie Mielczarek ze Zdunskiej Woli, przedstawiciel na Bartyckiej i dobre okna w dobrej cenie. Kontakt do pzedstawiciela w Warszawie: Krzysztof Biernat, tel. +48 601 159 614
Ja zamawialem tzw. cieple okna wraz z roletami i brama garazowa w kolorze orzecha-montaz tzw. pasywny, poza murem

* Podlaczenia kolektorow pionowych (wywiercone juz mialem) wykonala firma Ekoemiter. Beda robic tez podlogowke w calym domu i montowac pompe ciepla Vaillant'a

* Wentylacje mech. wykonuje firma ASK z Krakowa (http://www.rekuperatory.krakow.pl/) - dobre i w dobrej cenie rekuperatory maja. Montuje fizycznie w naszym rejonie firma Marek Ziółkowski, GOMAR, tel. +48 500 105 022 z Radomia

!!! Jakby co, to mozna powolac sie na mnie, Jerzy od blizniaka na Wawrze !!!

Pzdr.

----------


## inecita

> Mogę z całą pewnością polecić *parkieciarza.*
> Ekipa bardzo solidna, sprawnie działająca , nie trzeba ich pilnować co jest bardzo ważne  !!!!
> Wiedzą co robią , pięknie szlifują , umiejętnie lakierują i rzecz najważniejsza w momencie zapytania, sugestii potrafią wytłumaczyć i ewentualnie coś zasugerować!!!!
> Prawdziwi fachowcy   
> Podłoga jest piękna a schodziarze, którzy przyszli po nich sami się dziwili, że tak profesjonalnie jest wykonana  
> Polecam  
> 
> Pan *Jan Fedorczyk - telefon 501514434*




Ja niestety Pana Jana polecić nie mogę. Podłoga wyglądała ślicznie po polakierowaniu. Niestety okazło się iż lakier schodzi stopniowo wielkimi płatami. Obecnie po dwóch latach podłoga jest wprost w strasznym stanie, podobno ejst to zasługą złego dobrania czy zmieszania lakieru dwuskładnikowego. Mogę dosłać straszące zdjęcia mojej podłogi.
Ponadto juz przedtem w trakcie roboty były problemyz  Panem Janem który wielokrotnie umawiał się i nie przyjezdzał. Zgłaszalismy sprawę w DLH gdzie nam go polecono i dopiero po interwencji DLH pan Jan się zghłaszał do dokonczenia roboty. Serdecznie NIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lamadama3

Robił robił u nas całe mieszkanie odebrane w stanie surowym.Chłopak nie tylko
dokładnie wykonał zawierzone mu zlecenie ale i bardzo szybko uwinąl się z
tym. Z czystym sumieniem polecam! Położył w całym domy płytki, podwiesił sufity, skrecił meble w kuchni przywieźione w paczkach z castoramy, podwiesił kibelek, położył deskę. Jednym słowem złota rączką.
Kontakt do niego 506-025-159

----------


## Koen

Witam,

szukam sprawdzonych instalatorów do rekuperatora, oc&cwu (projekt i wykonanie), odkurzacz centralny (ktoś polecał Beam'a więc już to sprawdzam). Warszawa Wawer. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## ROBO100

Witam. Niedawno kończyłem budowę domu. Polecam ekipę do postawienia STANU SUROWEGO WRAZ Z WIĘŹBĄ DACHOWĄ. Są solidni, fachowi, terminowi i co bardzo ważne niedrodzy. Całość domu postawiona w 5 tygodni - super i żadnych problemów. Kierownik budowy nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń i również bardzo ich chwalił. Podam tel. do szefa ekipy Pana Jarosława - 603385180.

----------


## kukla

Witam
polecam ekipe murarzy postwiła mój dom i mogę powiedzieć że zwykonania
jestem bardzo zadowolony jak i również mój Kierbud sobie chwalił
i nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń a dostałem ich tez z polecenia forum 
więc i ja polecam tel.Wykonawcy 724 392 678
co do cieśli to nie polece bo się nie spisali na dodatek lubią wypić choć też 
ich dostałem z polecenia

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## agawi74

Kochani, help!!!
Poszukuję *PILNIE* rzetelnych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynki cementowo-wapienne) oraz ekipę do elewacji zewnętrznej. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## falc0n

> Kochani, help!!!
> Poszukuję *PILNIE* rzetelnych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynki cementowo-wapienne) oraz ekipę do elewacji zewnętrznej. 
> Pozdrawiam


Oby nie ekipa pana Slawka Debskiego z Konstancina. 3xNIE!!!

----------


## panikierowniczka

Jestem już po stanie surowym z więźba i z czystym sumieniem polecam moją ekipę pod przywództwem Pana Staszka Zduna. To jedyny budowlaniec jakiego znam, który stawia się punktualnie na każde spotkanie. No i poprawiał błędy konstrukcyjne powstałe po adaptacji projektu przez Panią architekt (pies ją ganiał).Porządek na budowie taki, że byłam w szoku, każda rzecz miała swoje miejsce, a po wyjściu pozamiatane. Najchętniej budują Rembertów i Wawer. 
Polecam tez mojego Kierownika budowy – straszny szczególarz.

Namiary podam na priva
A i mam stemple do sprzedania jak by ktoś był zainteresowany

----------


## aigel

Witam 
Poprosze o namiary na niedrogiego kominiarza który wykona protokół odbioru instalacji wentylacyjnej. Protokół potrzebny do zgłoszenia zakończenia budowy i uzyskanie pozwolenia na zamieszkanie 

pzdr 
aigel

----------


## RenataS

> Witam 
> Poprosze o namiary na niedrogiego kominiarza który wykona protokół odbioru instalacji wentylacyjnej. Protokół potrzebny do zgłoszenia zakończenia budowy i uzyskanie pozwolenia na zamieszkanie 
> 
> pzdr 
> aigel


ja równiez poprosze o to samo

----------


## Agnieszka&Robert

> Napisał aigel
> 
> Witam 
> Poprosze o namiary na niedrogiego kominiarza który wykona protokół odbioru instalacji wentylacyjnej. Protokół potrzebny do zgłoszenia zakończenia budowy i uzyskanie pozwolenia na zamieszkanie 
> 
> pzdr 
> aigel
> 
> 
> ja równiez poprosze o to samo


a proszę bardzo   :big grin:  
podaje numer telefonu, niestety nie dysponuję nazwiskiem, ale pan działa szybko i skutecznie   :big grin:  

tel. 607-090-381

A&R

----------


## Bożena030100

Polecam Panów od tynków cem-wap. Po pierwsze bardzo solidni  a po drugie pozostawili po sobie taki porządek, że hydraulik, który wszedł po nich do budynku był w szoku. Wszystkie podłogi były porządnie pozamiatane (zero tynku na podłożu). Powierzchnia otynkowana w trzy tygodnie, a było tego sporo, bo 950 m.kw. Z tego co wiem terminy mają wolne dopiero na wiosnę 2010 ale jak wszyscy wiemy poślizgi na budowie zdarzają się często więc może warto zapisać nr.
 Pan Piotr 503 163 234. 
na terenie Warszawy jest kilka ich realizacji więc można poogladać (u mnie również) [/b]

----------


## grave

Poszukuję solidnego człowieka, który położy gres na schodkach przed wejściem oraz 2 balkony, wszystkiego ok. 25m... znacie kogoś ucziciwego?

----------


## agawi74

> Polecam Panów od tynków cem-wap. Po pierwsze bardzo solidni  a po drugie pozostawili po sobie taki porządek, że hydraulik, który wszedł po nich do budynku był w szoku. Wszystkie podłogi były porządnie pozamiatane (zero tynku na podłożu). Powierzchnia otynkowana w trzy tygodnie, a było tego sporo, bo 950 m.kw. Z tego co wiem terminy mają wolne dopiero na wiosnę 2010 ale jak wszyscy wiemy poślizgi na budowie zdarzają się często więc może warto zapisać nr.
>  Pan Piotr 503 163 234. 
> na terenie Warszawy jest kilka ich realizacji więc można poogladać (u mnie również) [/b]


To prawda Bożeno030100, dzieki za namiar na priv, ale terminów u p. Piotra BRAK! Nie możemy czekać do wiosny 2010 na tynkarzy  :sad:  
*W związku z powyższym ponawiam prośbę o kontakt do tynkarzy (cem-wap) i elewacje zew. HELP!* 
Pozdr.

ps. Sprzedam tanio stemple budowlane wys. 2.80-110szt.

----------


## Ramot

Witam,

Szukam:
- stolarza, który zrobi kilka drobiazgów z drewna (parapety, stelaż pod umywalki, etc.)
- fachowca od naklejania płytek kamiennych na elewację
- gościa, który elegancko wyrówna teren wokół domu, czyli dysponującego spycharką oraz broną tudzież innym sprzętem kopiąco-pchająco-wyrównującym
- szklarza, który elegancko wklei duże lustro w łazience.

Z góry dzięki za namiary. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Leszek,Kinga

Witam.Polecam Ekipe górali pana Józka  w 6 tygodni stawiali mi dom 200 m2 z wieżbą Dostałem namiar na nich z łodzi od kumpla a robią w całej Polsce.Wogóle nie trzeba ich pilnowac nie zawalili ani dnia,jak chce ktos pogadac lub obejzec domek to zapraszam do dębe wielkie koło mińska jest ich 6 także sprawnie im to idzie,Wrazie ktos był zainteresowany to podaje namiar na pana józka692-325-586

----------


## damianexus

bardoz proszę o polecenie elektryka , który chciałby wykonac elektrykę w  domu w okolicy wołomina. Oczywiście preferowany niedrogi elektryk :smile:

----------


## aigel

> Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> Polecam Panów od tynków cem-wap. Po pierwsze bardzo solidni  a po drugie pozostawili po sobie taki porządek, że hydraulik, który wszedł po nich do budynku był w szoku. Wszystkie podłogi były porządnie pozamiatane (zero tynku na podłożu). Powierzchnia otynkowana w trzy tygodnie, a było tego sporo, bo 950 m.kw. Z tego co wiem terminy mają wolne dopiero na wiosnę 2010 ale jak wszyscy wiemy poślizgi na budowie zdarzają się często więc może warto zapisać nr.
>  Pan Piotr 503 163 234. 
> na terenie Warszawy jest kilka ich realizacji więc można poogladać (u mnie również) [/b]
> 
> 
> To prawda Bożeno030100, dzieki za namiar na priv, ale terminów u p. Piotra BRAK! Nie możemy czekać do wiosny 2010 na tynkarzy  
> *W związku z powyższym ponawiam prośbę o kontakt do tynkarzy (cem-wap) i elewacje zew. HELP!* 
> .


tynki zewnętrzne : 887 643 941
Jacek Grodziński

----------


## AskaK

Polecam *inwestora zastępczego i kierownika budowy w jednym*, pana Zbyszka K. - działa w okolicach Warszawy.
Robi od A do Z, od SSO poprzez deweloperski i "pod klucz".
Sam załatwia materiały, prowadzi ekipy, jest na budowie codziennie.
My tylko przyjeżdżamy i robimy zdjęcia.  :big grin:  
Każda usterka (bo tych wiadomo - nigdy się nie uniknie) jest kwitowana "Nie ma sprawy, już to poprawiam, będzie tak zrobione aby było dobrze". Bardzo mi się takie podejście podoba.  :big grin:  
Nie marudzi tak jak to zdarza się innym, że w projekcie to niepotrzebnie za dużo wzmocnień - fundamenty mamy więc zgodnie z projektem z podwójnym wzmocnieniem, choć wystarczy standardowe, podciągi na 90 cm, choć wystarczy 60, chudziak B12 choć wystarczy B10 itd... 
Materiały, jakie zamawia - miodzio.
POLECAM! Namiary wyślę na priv.  :smile:

----------


## mr6319

*Aranżator wnętrz posszukiwany!!!!* Jak macie namiary na sprawdzonych, solidnych i gustownych - mających czas dla klienta to poproszę!!!! Do wykonania kuchnia, łazienka. A jak będzie dobrze to może i wiecej.

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> bardoz proszę o polecenie elektryka , który chciałby wykonac elektrykę w  domu w okolicy wołomina. Oczywiście preferowany niedrogi elektryk


ja polecam mojego elektryka, fakt ze robi bez puszek, ale ma pomysly, cena 37 PLN za punkt.

Norbert: 604950757

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> Polecam Panów od tynków cem-wap. Po pierwsze bardzo solidni  a po drugie pozostawili po sobie taki porządek, że hydraulik, który wszedł po nich do budynku był w szoku. Wszystkie podłogi były porządnie pozamiatane (zero tynku na podłożu). Powierzchnia otynkowana w trzy tygodnie, a było tego sporo, bo 950 m.kw. Z tego co wiem terminy mają wolne dopiero na wiosnę 2010 ale jak wszyscy wiemy poślizgi na budowie zdarzają się często więc może warto zapisać nr.
>  Pan Piotr 503 163 234. 
> na terenie Warszawy jest kilka ich realizacji więc można poogladać (u mnie również) [/b]
> 
> 
> To prawda Bożeno030100, dzieki za namiar na priv, ale terminów u p. Piotra BRAK! Nie możemy czekać do wiosny 2010 na tynkarzy  
> *W związku z powyższym ponawiam prośbę o kontakt do tynkarzy (cem-wap) i elewacje zew. HELP!* 
> ...


czesc 

u mojego tynkarza zwolnil sie termin połowa czerwca, koszt 20 PLN za 1m2 + mat.

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> @andrzej_izabelin
> Masz na mysli sama robocizne czy z materialem?
> Przyznam ze nie znalazlem nikogo za tyle z materialem, najmniej to ok. 50zl/pkt netto.
> 
> * Mnie elektryk z Otwocka powiedzial 55zl/pkt elektryczny,i tele-techniczny i RTV a 25 za pkt alarmowy z materialami. To jest cena netto za bezpuszkowa instalacje, inst. w peszlach prowadzona. Tel. do Pana Darka Markowskiego +48 600 230 167 
> 
> * Z zakonczonych prac to mam prace wodno-kanalizacyjne moge tutaj polecic (zreszta tez stad, z polecenia) Pana Stanislawa Kubuja z Sulejowka - rewelacyjny facet i w dobrej cenie, tel. kont. +48 601 391 034
> 
> * Facet ktory robil nam stryszek tez jest dobry, Janusz Wrona, tel +48 602 595 828
> ...


Sama robocizna + mat. kupowałem oddzielnie via jego hurtownie, caly dom ok. 110 punktow + dodatki na zew domu. Calosc ok. 8000 PLN

----------


## aigel

Witam
Potrzebuje zrobić świadectwo charakterystyki energetycznej budynku do zawiadowmienia o zakończeniu budowy .
Poprosze o namiary na jakiegoś sprawdzonego i * taniego*  wystawcę swiadectw..

aigel

----------


## Bożena030100

Przyszedł czas na kolejne podsumowanie i tak:
1.*odkurzacz centralny* - polecam pana *Czarka Lesińskiego* (www.bezkurzu.pl). Pan Czarek wykonał nam instalację odkurzacza centralnego. Przed wylewkami zadzwoniliśmy do niego aby sprawdził czy wszystko jest ok. Przyjechał i okazało się, że mamy awarię i brak prądu. Zaproponował,że przyjedzie następnego dnia (w niedzielę). Niestety prądu jeszcze nie było. W poniedziałek Panowie zaczęli robić wylewki. Przyjechał Pan Czarek i okazało się,że ktoś przerwał przewód i instalacja nie działa  :ohmy:  .Pomimo pilnego wyjazdu poza Warszawę nie zostawił nas z problemem tylko naprawił przewód. Nie jest sztuką dobrze wykonać instalację ale dla inwestora ważne jest aby w razie problemów mógł zadzwonić i uzyskać pomoc. POLECAM
2. *elektyk Pan Piotr Modzelewski* - polecam. Pan Piotr w sobotę odebrał telefon,że mamy awarię prądu. Niestety w niedzielę nie mógł przyjechać. Wiedząc,że wylewki będą robione od poniedziału rano przyjechał o 6 rano na budowę i naprawił instalację. Dziękuję i polecam takich fachowców. 
Obaj Panowie zainkasowali już swoje wynagrodzenie i mogli mnie zignorować, bo mają inne pilne zlecenia i dlatego uważam ,że są godni polecenia.
Mam oczywiście doświadczenia z innymi fachowcami, którzy już tak chętni do pomocy w sytuacji problemu nie są ale też o nich tutaj nie napiszę... Warto zwrócić uwagę również na to jak traktują wykonawcy inwestorów po zakończeniu prac. Usterki zdarzają się zawsze. Łatwiej jest jeśli ma się potem wsparcie wykonawców.

----------


## Ramot

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam:
> - stolarza, który zrobi kilka drobiazgów z drewna (parapety, stelaż pod umywalki, etc.)
> - fachowca od naklejania płytek kamiennych na elewację
> - gościa, który elegancko wyrówna teren wokół domu, czyli dysponującego spycharką oraz broną tudzież innym sprzętem kopiąco-pchająco-wyrównującym
> - szklarza, który elegancko wklei duże lustro w łazience.
> 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary. Pozdrawiam


pliiiisss....

----------


## Nefer

> *Aranżator wnętrz posszukiwany!!!!* Jak macie namiary na sprawdzonych, solidnych i gustownych - mających czas dla klienta to poproszę!!!! Do wykonania kuchnia, łazienka. A jak będzie dobrze to może i wiecej.


Projektant wnętrz : Jola (wynik powyżej i w dzienniku) 501-407-071. Jest dobra, więc nie wiem jak z czasem.

----------


## Ramot

> *Aranżator wnętrz posszukiwany!!!!* Jak macie namiary na sprawdzonych, solidnych i gustownych - mających czas dla klienta to poproszę!!!! Do wykonania kuchnia, łazienka. A jak będzie dobrze to może i wiecej.


a ja polecę p. Alberta, tel. 696 111 888

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> ...


Witaj *andrzej_izabelin* 
w takim razie poproszę o namiar- termin mniej więcej pasuje  :big grin:  
Może być na priv.
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## Elena76

Witam, 

Szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji z elementami drewnianymi. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Sprawdziłam kilka kontaktów z tego wątku: albo brak terminów, albo przymocowanie kilku deseczek jest zbyt wielkim wyzwaniem... 

Czy możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## zygzak

Polecam ekipę do *tynków gipsowych* forumowicza *hubertsain*
Tynki wykonane solidnie, fachowo i dokładnie w umówionym terminie. Sprawna i zgrana ekipa.

----------


## Bellucci

Polecam *GLAZURNIKA* bardzo solidny, dokładny, szybko pracuje. Młody i zdolny chłopaczek. 
Adam 508-603-717

----------


## AdamoZ

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> Kochani, help!!!
> Poszukuję *PILNIE* rzetelnych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynki cementowo-wapienne) oraz ekipę do elewacji zewnętrznej. 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Oby nie ekipa pana Slawka Debskiego z Konstancina. 3xNIE!!!


Polecam Braci - tel. do jednego z nich 661117760. Robią szybko i solidnie, z własnym materiałem. Tak sprawnej ekipy dawno nie widziałem.
Można powołać się na Adama z Zagórza

Pozdrawiam
Adamo

----------


## AdamoZ

Z godnych polcenia wykonawców, którzy pracowali u mnie:
1. dachy, ocieplenia p.Marek 516516425
2. hydraulik, choć jego ekipa też zajmuje się wykończeniówką p.Sławek 691782386 www.superhydraulik.pl

Można powołać się na Adama z Zagórza

Pozdrawiam
Adamo

----------


## cisulek

Polecam tynkarza Bogdana.
Super tynki tradycyjne, ręcznie, zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Ocieplenia styropianem + tynk z kwarcem, parapety, podbitka. Mogę pokazać efekty jego pracy w Pruszkowie. Kontakt do mnie [email protected]
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof III

Czesc

Szukam dobrego speca od kominka i jego instalacji, ewentualnie obudowy. Trafiliscie na kogos takiego???

K3


Moge Polecic speca od odkurzacza centralnego - Pan Jurek 600 820 287 (powołajcie sie na Krzysztofa z Lipkowa) - gosc absolutnie bez pudła, dobra cena, kulturalnie i z dbałościa zrobiona instalacja.

Polecam też ekipe od dachu Roman z ekipą (rodzina) z okolic Wolsztyna. Robią tak dach że mucha nie siada. 100% gwarancja. Doradzą, załatwia materiał. Klonować takich!!!
_________________
Sprzedam Gary Tarriva BIS - 75 sztuk, bardzo dobre zostało po budowie. Zdjęcia na prv - odbiór osobisty. Lipkow. Dobra cena

----------


## Ewik_1

Polecam pana Pawła, który robił mi certyfikat energetyczny tel. 603 299 160. Rozsądna cena, gość konkretny i dokładny.

----------


## GGGosik

Radom (zaliczę do okolic W-wy, przecież to tak blisko  :smile: 
Polecam firmę KAST (lustra, szyby itp), która wykonała i zamontowała
w moim nowym mieszkaniu szklane drzwi przesuwne
i wszystkie lustra w łazienkach.
Polecam za profesjonalizm, wspaniałe podejście
do klienta i możliwość negocjacji  :smile: 
Zero skarżenia się! Zrobili to, co chciał klient a nawet doradzili uczciwie.
Przesympatyczny właściciel  :smile: 
(to nie reklama! Tak było naprawdę!)

Innych wykonawców (płytkarza-wciąż wychodzą jego błędy, których nie widać było przy odbiorze;
parkieciarza-nie przyznał się do kilku błędów przy lakierowaniu parkietu,
co wyszło dopiero po jakimś czasie, pomimo ładnie położonego parkietu;
tym bardziej hydraulika p. Zbyszka! - katastrofa! Chyba dawno temu uczył się tego zawodu, ale był razem z płytkarzem, więc nie mogłam się go pozbyć;
meble kuchenne-pożal się Boże za terminy!!!) nie polecam!!!
Mogę jeszcze polecić drugiego hydraulika, który poprawiał błędy tego pierwszego  :smile:  ale drogi był  :smile:  Pan Michał (tel. na priv) Jednak zawsze go będę wzywać.
Polecam też elektryka, który montował wszystkie gniazdka,
kładł instalację i wieszał lampy  :smile:  Pan Radek-rzetelny!
To wszystko!

----------


## hubertsain

> Polecam ekipę do *tynków gipsowych* forumowicza *hubertsain*
> Tynki wykonane solidnie, fachowo i dokładnie w umówionym terminie. Sprawna i zgrana ekipa.


Dziękuję bardzo za polecenie   :big grin:

----------


## andrzej__

Witam. Polecam wykonawcę stanu surowego mojego domu. Budowali SSO z więźbą dachową. Jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy z ekipą. Nie było żadnych zastrzeżeń do ich pracy a dom postawili bardzo sprawnie. Namiary do ekipy znalazłem na forum. Kontakt na PW.

----------


## Idylla

Witam,

W niedługiej przyszłości (lipiec- sierpień) planujemy rozpocząć budowę w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego. W związku z czym poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie cenne namiary i wskazówki.

Z góry wszystkim pomocnym dziękuje.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## coulignon

> Witam,
> 
> W niedługiej przyszłości (lipiec- sierpień) planujemy rozpocząć budowę w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego. W związku z czym poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie cenne namiary i wskazówki.
> 
> Z góry wszystkim pomocnym dziękuje.
> Pozdrawiam,


Polecam swoich; Dominik Kujawa http://www.domykujawa.pl/ 
Efekty do zobaczenia w Dzienniku, cena był całkiem niezła.

----------


## pajogor

> Witam,
> 
> W niedługiej przyszłości (lipiec- sierpień) planujemy rozpocząć budowę w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego. W związku z czym poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie cenne namiary i wskazówki.
> 
> Z góry wszystkim pomocnym dziękuje.
> Pozdrawiam,


Witam !! Również polecam p.Dominika. Dopiero co skończyli u nas i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. 
www.domykujawa.pl
Ekipa zna się na robocie, pracują szybko i sprawnie, a i o porządek na budowie też dbają  :smile: 
Zawsze coś doradzą i podpowiedzą co dla początkującego inwestora też jest ważne.
Podobnie jak u coulignona efekty ich pracy można zobaczyć w naszej galerii

----------


## Merka_23

ja natomiast nie polecam Pana Kujawy .....

----------


## Bellucci

> Witam,
> 
> W niedługiej przyszłości (lipiec- sierpień) planujemy rozpocząć budowę w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego. W związku z czym poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie cenne namiary i wskazówki.
> 
> Z góry wszystkim pomocnym dziękuje.
> Pozdrawiam,


Ja polecam moją ekipę górali, szybko sprawnie i dobrze, nie wiem tylko jak oni z terminami
Andrzej 500-476-628
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grave

Mogę polecić ekipę do przeprowadzki/transportu , solidnie i niedrogo  tel.508961221 oraz ekipę od mebli kuchennych i zabudowy z Łodzi, p. Arkadiusza tel. 607334275 , sprawdzone!

----------


## dewka

Ja z własnego doświadczenia mogę wszystkim polecić *CYKLINIARZA *  Pana Marcina - Parkiet wygląda pięknie - nawet nie spodziewałam się takiego efektu ( stary zaniedbany parkiet, duże szpary - dawno nie widział cyklinowania). Rezultaty pracy Pana Marcina przerosły moje najśmielsze oczekiwania, a do tego przyjemna niespodzianka cenowa. Gorąco polecam![/b]

----------


## lpg

znalazłem forum NIEPORĘT i Okolice kontakt do ekipy hydraulicznej polecanej  - ekipę Pana Pawła Gaworeckiego 603 033 749

Pan Paweł montował u mnie (w Nieporęcie) Vaillant VUW 346 kondensat 2 funkcyjny na GZ50 + hydraulikę + przewody pow-spalinowe + regulacja (zostało jeszcze odpalenie). Ekipa 3 osoby uwinęła się szybko, sprawnie i bez stresu

----------


## luca marjan

> znalazłem forum NIEPORĘT i Okolice kontakt do ekipy hydraulicznej polecanej  - ekipę Pana Pawła Gaworeckiego 603 033 749
> 
> Pan Paweł montował u mnie (w Nieporęcie) Vaillant VUW 346 kondensat 2 funkcyjny na GZ50 + hydraulikę + przewody pow-spalinowe + regulacja (zostało jeszcze odpalenie). Ekipa 3 osoby uwinęła się szybko, sprawnie i bez stresu


Broń Was Panie Boże......... nie odpowiada na telefony, odbiera kiedy chce-i kiedy mu się widzi  a ekipa ..............ech
wiele osób było niezadowolonych - kiedyś niejaki ms się o nim wypowiadał nie bardzo  i jeszcze jewrioszka , który wcześniej go polecał też nie był zadowolony na końcu..jak znajdę wypowiedzi to wkleje  :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> Przeglądam te posty z poleceniami wykonawców i baaaardzo dziwne jest że polecają osoby które mają po kilka postów - *pozostawiam wszystkim do przemyślenia*   
> 
> 
> Przypominam nowym


I znowu przypominam  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   nie dawajcie się nabierać na autoreklamy   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## luca marjan

> Napisał lpg
> 
> znalazłem forum NIEPORĘT i Okolice kontakt do ekipy hydraulicznej polecanej  - ekipę Pana Pawła Gaworeckiego 603 033 749
> 
> Pan Paweł montował u mnie (w Nieporęcie) Vaillant VUW 346 kondensat 2 funkcyjny na GZ50 + hydraulikę + przewody pow-spalinowe + regulacja (zostało jeszcze odpalenie). Ekipa 3 osoby uwinęła się szybko, sprawnie i bez stresu
> 
> 
> Broń Was Panie Boże......... nie odpowiada na telefony, odbiera kiedy chce-i kiedy mu się widzi  a ekipa ..............ech
> wiele osób było niezadowolonych - kiedyś niejaki ms się o nim wypowiadał nie bardzo  i jeszcze jewrioszka , który wcześniej go polecał też nie był zadowolony na końcu..jak znajdę wypowiedzi to wkleje


No i znalazłem

http://forum.muratordom.pl/piaseczno...2135-10860.htm

Eugeniusz Ty chyba też Go szukałeś?  :Roll:   sławny Paulo81

----------


## Eugeniusz_

luca nie przypominaj mi   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  teraz mieszkam na "hydraulicznej tykającej bombie"   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## luca marjan

> luca nie przypominaj mi       teraz mieszkam na "hydraulicznej tykającej bombie"


napisz coś więcej  :ohmy:   :Roll:  , żeby nie zaśmiecać to może na priva  :Roll: 
choć *autoreklamy pseudo-fachowców *  to też śmietnik

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> luca nie przypominaj mi       teraz mieszkam na "hydraulicznej tykającej bombie"      
> 
> 
> napisz coś więcej   , żeby nie zaśmiecać to może na priva 
> choć *autoreklamy pseudo-fachowców *  to też śmietnik


w skrócie
- ekipa wybija wiecej niż trzeba
- nieprzemyślany projekt i rozwiązania-
- nieodbieranie telefonów - długimi tygodniami brak kontaktu a terminy goniły i nakładały się - inne ekipy musiały czekać 
- połączenia na gumę w środku ściany, na dodatek bez sprawdzenia ciśnieniowego zalepione (nie można mówić o murowaniu/tynkowaniu) efekt po uruchomieniu nagle po oknie na parterze kapie woda - kucie szukanie przyczyny - powód na piętrze źle włożona gumowa uszczelka - boję się co będzie jak sparcieją   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
- brak kontaktu aby dokończyć instalację 

w skrócie *grzechy główne*   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## lpg

myślcie sobie co chcecie, zaś odnosząc się do ilości postó to każdy z was kiedyś zaczynał byc na forum (ja co prawda inną działalnością się zaczynam parać niz hydrauika)
A może ekipa posżła po rozum do głowy?

ja akurat szukając na grupie Nieporęt (gdzie sam mieszkam od 30 lat)  - umknęły mi niepochlebne komentarze

Eugeniusz i luca marian - nie zarzucajcie mi proszę autoreklamy, bo tej JA dokonuję w innym wątku jako hobbystyczny doradca LPG jeżeli zauwazyliście...

macie z nim (lub z jego ekipą) problem to sobie z nimi pogadajcie nie ze mną (chociaz jeżeli bym to wczesniej wiedział to bym się 3 razy zastanowail...) Ale dokonałem wyboru nie będąc bogaty o tą wiedzę ktrą wy posiadanie o ekipie i wcale nie żałuję

aha i jak już pisałem na grupie Nieporęt - każdy z Was kiedyś zaczynał funkcjonować na forum i miec po kilka postów.

to tak jak z samochodem - kupimy 3 takie same i ktoś z nas na lipny egzemplarz trafi albo na "lewych" panów z serwisu i wtedy cień na całej marce się kładzie, nie?

zanim oni to przyszły jeszcze 3 ekipy (pan od kondensata z Termeta z lLegionowo - spójrzcie sobie na stronę TERMETA  - bo najpierw miał byc Termocendens z TERMETA, pan z Sauner Duvala z Legionowa i "pan Rysio" z Nieporętu i oni. Wybraliśmy ich z powodów o jakich wczesniej napisałem:
mieli przerobić instalacje z 30 letniego PIAST'a na nowoczesną z wybranym przez nas kotłem
-nie szarogęsili się, 
-wysłuchali
-doradzili (w sumie niegłupio)
-cicho, grzecznie i spokojnie
-jeszcze zrobili kilka innych drobnych rzeczy przy okazji za które kasy nie chcieli
i TAK - w związku z powyższym chciałbym ich zareklamować. Nie będę Was zaraszał do siebie żebyście obejrzeli efekty ich pracy bo by mnie z domu wyrzucili rodzinnie, ale jak trzeba to zrobię zdjęcia

pozdrawiam

----------


## olpi

...a ja polecam firmę bezkurzu.pl, Pana Czarka Lesińskiego, forumowy Jewrioszka. Wykonuje odkurzacze centralne, prowadzi również sklep internetowy. Gdy trzeba było pilnie pomóc, przyjechał tego samego dnia i ułożył potrzebny fragment instalacji bez żadnych problemów. Dobry kontakt i miła współpraca.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> ...a ja polecam firmę bezkurzu.pl, Pana Czarka Lesińskiego, forumowy Jewrioszka. Wykonuje odkurzacze centralne, prowadzi również sklep internetowy. Gdy trzeba było pilnie pomóc, przyjechał tego samego dnia i ułożył potrzebny fragment instalacji bez żadnych problemów. Dobry kontakt i miła współpraca.


tutaj popieram   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ensignx

Chciałbym polecić stolarza, który zrobił i zamontował u mnie schody wewnętrzne.

Dębowe, samonośne z metalowymi barierkami.

Wykonane b. solidnie, wszystkie detale obrobione, śruby i mocowania zaślepione.
Nic nie skrzypi.  
W ostatniej chwili zmieniliśmy zdanie co do koloru barierek - kolor stalowy na mosiądz.  
P. Darek znalazł odpowiedni materiał i montaż odbył się bez opóźnień.

Wykonawca polecany wcześniej na forum p. Darek Lasek tel. 608 404 823.

----------


## MarcinIKS

Gdyby ktoś szukał ekipy do stanu surowego (bez więźby) to z czystym sumieniem mogę Wam polecić moich majstrów. Kontakt do nich - Paweł 500103888.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja także mógłbym polecić kilku fachowców od wykończeń, ale niestety moi wyemigrowali i teraz mam problem, bo nie mogę znaleźć dobrej ekipy do malowania a sam nie mam czasu się w to bawić.

----------


## HalinaKatarzyna

Nam tynki zrobiła firma SAIN
Z prac firmy jesteśmy zadowoleni, bo poza fachowością była to:
   - solidna 
   - terminowa 
   - rozśpiewana _(mają klona Kiepury na stanie)_
   - chętna do naszych wprowadzanych w ostatniej chwili zmian
ekipa.
Tak że z pełną odpowiedzialnością możemy polecić innym tą firmę.

tu jest próbka z naszego domu

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Wiem, że to juz było 100 razy przerabiane, ale (przyznam się) nie mam cos głowy dziś do szukania po tych naszych dziesiątkach stron 

- macie stolarzy od kuchni i garderoby do polecenia - znaczy się dobrze i niedrogo?

----------


## iso_new

> Gdyby ktoś szukał ekipy do stanu surowego (bez więźby) to z czystym sumieniem mogę Wam polecić moich majstrów. Kontakt do nich - Paweł 500103888.


również polecam Pana Pawła - budował mi dom już jakiś czas temu i niedawno dzwonił, że mają wolny termin i czy nie znam kogoś kto się będzie budował. Widzę, że dalej robią bez więźby, ale jak ktoś szuka kogoś od więźby, to tez mogę polecić, plus ekipę od wykończenia (gładzie, karton-gipsy i płytki, ale dobiero za ok. miesiąc)  - kontakt na priv.

----------


## ensignx

> Napisał Bogko
> 
> Witam, 
> 
> często korzystałem z tej rubryki na forum. 
> Jestem obecnie na etapie wykończeniówki. 
> Z dotychczasowych wykonawców mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę górali do krycia dachu ceramiką. Robotę wykonali solidnie i ładnie (nawet moja żona nie miała zastrzeżeń). Dach dość skomplikowany (bungalow z pracowni p. Szewczyka).
> Dlatego polecam - p.Andrzej 888 808 818
> 
> ...


Potwierdzam!
U mnie układali dachówkę karpiówkę i zrobili to b. ładnie.

----------


## Elena76

Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....

Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.

Pozdrawiam![/u]

----------


## falc0n

> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]



Oby nie ekipa p. Slawka Dembskiego z Konstancina.
3xNIE!!!

----------


## Ramot

> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]


Polecam Roberta, tel. 502 469 645. 
Przy okazji pozdrów od Marcina spod Jaktorowa  :smile:

----------


## Elena76

Dzięki, już sprawdziłam ten kontakt, bo wcześniej znalazłam Twoje posty, w których polecałeś pana Roberta, i nawet byłam w piątek w Wyględach, gdzie obecnie pan Robert działa, ale termin, który mi podał jest baaardzo odległy  :sad:  W każdym razie obiecałam, że będę go nękać na wypadek jakby ktoś z kolejki wypadł   :cool:  




> Napisał Elena76
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mjeziorska

ja narazie tylkow ramach rewanzu moge polecic elektryka, dziala w wawrszawie i okolicach, u moich rodzicow robil w gminie Halinow a rozpietosc dzialania ma spora.

Super fachowiec nie mam zadnych zastrzezn, umie doradzic i ze wszystkimi zagadkami kabelkowymi sobie radzi bez problemu
polecam zczystym sumieniem Pan Rafał 502 640 580

mam jeszcze super ekipe od stanu surowego z wiezba robia ale z tego co wiem to terminow do konca roku  nie maja Pan Grzegorz 695 742 115

----------


## luca marjan

> Napisał Elena76
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]
> 
> 
> ...


i *oby nie ekipa Janusza Kościeszy*!!!!!!!
więcej papierochów, gadki, chwalenia się i obgadywania innych oraz marnowania zleconego towaru  a również leżenia na styropianie do południa niż pracy.
Chcecie mieć robione poddasze przez pół roku i nie mieć skończonego to bierzcie go   :Wink2:  
Tydzień u tego pana zaczyna się we wtorek a kończy we czwartek.
W między czasie pozaczynają w tym samym czasie jeszcze inne roboty -
ekipa była polecana przez *Amberwind*Ps . 


To tyle z _niepolecanych gagatków_  :Wink2:  
reszta to miód i orzeszki  :Wink2:

----------


## mario1976

> Moja budowa trwa już prawie dwa lata. Pamiętam jak sam zaczynałem i szukałem poleconych ekip. U mnie trochę ludzi się już przewinęło więc hurtowo polecam ich zainteresowanym.
> 
> A więc od poczatku:
> 
> *Stan surowy* - rewelacyjna ekipa górali, która do dzisiaj przyjeżdza do mnie jak chce coś domurować, wyburzyć etc. Mieszkają "na stałe" w Starych Babicach. Stany surowe + więźby. Antek Wójcik - 608 822 845
> 
> *Dekarz* - także górale mieszkający tym razem w Izabelinie. Poleceni przez ekipę od surowego i kilkunastu forumowiczów. Szybko, solidnie, terminowo. Była jedna mała popraweczka przy oknie połaciowym i po telefonie następnego dnia byli na budowie.
> Witek Groń - 607 242 688
> 
> ...


Dodaję jeszcze Pana Marka (ekipa 2 osobowa) od ogrodzeń, który właśnie zakończył pracę. Podmurówka + słupki + siatka (z przodu profile pod montaż sztachet) - część podmurówki zbrojona + montaż furtek i bramy suwanej. Szybko, sprawnie, perfekcyjnie (słupki jak wojsko wypoziomowane co do mm) i za dobrą cenę. Nie wiem czy innego rodzaju ogrodzenia (klinkier) Pan Marek robi - 517 177 372

----------


## mery26

Polecam ekipe do SSO + więźba. Z całą odpowiedzialnością. Chłopakom wypadł termin (inwestora przerosła papierkologia i nie dostał pozwolenia na budowę), siedzieć bezczynnie nie chcą i zadzwonili z pytaniem czy ktoś nie poszukuje na cito.

Nieaktualne-złapali termin

pozdr.

----------


## mikusiaczek

Pomocy ...
Czyżby juz prawie nikt nie robił zewnętrznych tynków cementowo-wapiennych? 
Czy ktoś nie zna jakieś godnej polecania firmy do tynków zewnętrznych III kat.?

----------


## Jarek100l

Poszukuję ekipy do SSO. Proszę o polecenie osoby, u których był strop żelbetowy monolityczny.

----------


## barbara.kora

Pomimo, ze nie prosil mnie o taka przysluge, chcialabym odwdzięczyć się dobrym slowem i polecic z czystym sumieniem czlowieka, ktory wykanczal u nas mieszkanie w nowym budynku przy Rakowieckiej, z czego jestem bardzo zadowolona.


Jeżeli mialabym określić jego atuty to przede wszystkim szybkosc, pracowitosc, rzetelnosc, sumiennosc, wszechstronnosc, pomysłowosc, wyrozumiałość na zmiany koncepcji oraz konkurencyjna cena.


Osoba jest z Warszawy i codziennie dojezdza, wiec nie ma mowy o „koczowaniu” na inwestycji.


Jedyna wada to dlugie terminy, gdyz pracuje przede wszystkim z polecenia. Osobiście czekalismy na niego ponad miesiac, ale uwazam, ze było warto,
Kontakt : p.Wojciech 0889855518

----------


## Elena76

Bardzo się odwdzięczasz, bo w ogłoszeniach też widziałam taki sam post  :smile: 




> Pomimo, ze nie prosil mnie o taka przysluge, chcialabym odwdzięczyć się dobrym slowem i polecic z czystym sumieniem czlowieka, ktory wykanczal u nas mieszkanie w nowym budynku przy Rakowieckiej, z czego jestem bardzo zadowolona.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli mialabym określić jego atuty to przede wszystkim szybkosc, pracowitosc, rzetelnosc, sumiennosc, wszechstronnosc, pomysłowosc, wyrozumiałość na zmiany koncepcji oraz konkurencyjna cena.
> 
> 
> Osoba jest z Warszawy i codziennie dojezdza, wiec nie ma mowy o „koczowaniu” na inwestycji.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Elena76

Tak się zastanawiam, kogo ja mogłabym polecić, bo kilka tych ekip się przewinęło... 
Na pewno bez zastrzeń mogę polecić tylko pana *Tadeusza Żaka*, u którego kupiliśmy *okna* Jezierskiego i który nam później te okna *montował*. Pan Tadeusz prowadzi też zakład szklarski, a jego żona robi witraże. *Tel. 501 869 643*

O innych na razie się nie wypowiadam, bo jeszcze za wcześnie  :smile:

----------


## mikopiko

> Bardzo się odwdzięczasz, bo w ogłoszeniach też widziałam taki sam post 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barbara.kora
> 
> ...



_Boszzzzz_ ciągle to samo  :Roll:  
ludzie nie polecajcie siebie   :Roll:  i tak nikt na to się nie skusi  :Roll:  
*Na polecenie trzeba zasłużyć raczej*

----------


## leszekg

Poszukuje ekipy która wykona mi swego rodzaju konstrukcję drewnianą na poddaszu. Miało by to wyglądać podobnie jak na zdjęciach z opublikowanych linków:
http://pl.pl.allconstructions.com/f/...0/0/9211/5.jpg
http://www.wegielek.com.pl/galerie/3/3_poddasze.jpg
http://s.meble.pl/gfx/uzytkownicy/78.../344_belki.jpg
http://s.meble.pl/gfx/uzytkownicy/78.../344/344_1.jpg
http://www.belkirustykalne.pl/galeria2/wnetrza(12).JPG

Generalnie chodzi o to, że salon jest otwarty aż do dachu czyli w najwyższym punkcie ma jakies 6,5 m wysokości. Dekoracyjnie chce jeszcze wykonać konstrukcje z drewna. Kształt konstrukcji mam w głowie. Potrzebuje tylko dobrej ekipy do przygotowania drewna i później zamontowania tego w budynku. Czy wiecie ile cos takiego kosztuje i kto dobry moze cos takiego zrobic?

----------


## FlashBack

> Poszukuje ekipy która wykona mi swego rodzaju konstrukcję drewnianą na poddaszu. Miało by to wyglądać podobnie jak na zdjęciach z opublikowanych linków:
> http://pl.pl.allconstructions.com/f/...0/0/9211/5.jpg
> http://www.wegielek.com.pl/galerie/3/3_poddasze.jpg
> http://s.meble.pl/gfx/uzytkownicy/78.../344_belki.jpg
> http://s.meble.pl/gfx/uzytkownicy/78.../344/344_1.jpg
> http://www.belkirustykalne.pl/galeria2/wnetrza(12).JPG
> 
> Generalnie chodzi o to, że salon jest otwarty aż do dachu czyli w najwyższym punkcie ma jakies 6,5 m wysokości. Dekoracyjnie chce jeszcze wykonać konstrukcje z drewna. Kształt konstrukcji mam w głowie. Potrzebuje tylko dobrej ekipy do przygotowania drewna i później zamontowania tego w budynku. Czy wiecie ile cos takiego kosztuje i kto dobry moze cos takiego zrobic?


nom wykorzystane na skosach imitacje drewna calkiem, calkiem. podobnie chyba na ostatnim zdjeciu to pod stropem.

----------


## AdamoZ

> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]


Witam i polecam ekipę p.Marka tel.516516425
możesz powołać się na mnie
Pozdrawiam
Adamo Z Zagórza

----------


## Elena76

Dzięki AdamoZ, możesz podesłać jakieś fotki dokumentujące prace pana Marka na maila?




> Witam i polecam ekipę p.Marka tel.516516425
> możesz powołać się na mnie
> Pozdrawiam
> Adamo Z Zagórza

----------


## alexa28

Skoro stąd wzięłam kontakt - sprawdziłam na własnej budowie -to może teraz jeszcze ktoś skorzysta.  
 Pan Darek Lasek z bratem wykonali nam schody z drewna dębowego na betonie+ barierka z elementami stalowymi. Miło, czysto, w rozsądnej cenie.
 tel 608404823

----------


## alexa28

http://foto.onet.pl/74e3s,4xrm2gm4anm7,jwc0u,u.html

----------


## dsucholewska

Mogę polecić bardzo dobrego Glazurnika, pracuje szybko solidnie i bardzo dobrze doradza. Płytki nam położył równo i jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni. Oprócz tego jest sprawdzonym hydraulikiem  
Kontakt: Konrad 517-124-952

----------


## rodzosm

Witam,
Czy może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną i dobrą ekipę która wynkona SSO?
Poszukuję także kierownika budowy ale takiego który naprawdę dopilnuje budowy a nie będzie tylko figurantem na papierze. 
Budowa - okolice Prażmowa. Planowany termin rozpoczęcia - sierpień 2009.

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
poszukuję sprawdzonej *EKIPY DO OCIEPLENIA PODDASZA* w rozsądnej cenie   :Confused:  
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## qmoter

Witam,

Czy może ktoś podzilić się jakims kontaktem na dobrego fachowca od klejenia tapet?

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## psuja

A ja szukam ekipy do fundamentów z Garwolina lub okolic, może ktoś coś ma, lub wie?

----------


## falc0n

> Witajcie,
> poszukuję sprawdzonej *EKIPY DO OCIEPLENIA PODDASZA* w rozsądnej cenie  :-? 
> Z góry dziękuję.


Oby nie ekipa Pana Debskiego z Konstancina (ocieplenia, tynki, wylewka i inne) *3xNIE!!!*

----------


## pawel i renia

gość od układania kostki 
p.Rafał Seroka 603-2169-36

my byliśmy zadowoleni, trzeba cisnąć i pertraktować i może jeszcze jakiś rabat sie uda że od Pawła namiary.

pozdro   :Lol:

----------


## aigel

Witam 
Poszukuję wykonawcy który ładnie i niedrogo wykończy  mi schody gresem mrozoodpornym 33x33cm :
http://w.fotka.pl/71995f296b.jpg

aigel

----------


## Kulon

szukam osoby która zrobi mi projekt przyłączy wodno-kanalizacyjny - długość około 150 metrów

----------


## WaldekZ

Z czystym sumieniem polecam kominkarzy:

*Ciepły Dom - p. Mikołaj 503 739 640 (za zgodą).*

Zamontowali wkład kominowy, kominkowy, zrobili zabudowę, szybko, sprawnie, wg. życzenia. Estetycznie i elegancko wykończone.
Pierwsza moja ekipa naprawdę bezstresowa...  :big grin:  

Polecam!!!

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## Etti

Chciałbym zmodernizować instalację c.o. - wymiana kotła i ew. grzejników. Jestem z okolic Pruszkowa . Moglibyście polecić kogoś solidnego ? Czy 'polecany hydraulik' z list niektórych forumowiczów może być taka osobą ?  :ohmy:

----------


## andy_n

Polecam usługi glazurnika.
Długo szukałem odpowiedniego wykonawcy mojego tarasu. Wszyscy kandydaci, którzy przyjeżdżali na wizję lokalną rezygnowali z tego zlecenia ze względu na spore utrudnienia.
Z moim niełatwym tarasem (fotki) p. Janusz poradził sobie wyśmienice. 
Nie dość, że wszystko wygląda super to jeszcze swoją pracę wykonuje bez marudzenia i  starannie.

*p. Janusz
604 684 786*
Podczas kontaktu koniecznie proszę powiedzieć, że polecał Andrzej z Marek 

Pan Janusz obsługuje teren Warszawy i okolice.

Andrzej

----------


## _pedro_

Witam,
Czy ktoś może polecic sensownego architekta w sensownej cenie do adaptacji projektu, najlepiej na południe od W-wy ?

----------


## marzena999

Wiem, że dekarzy dużo osób poleca, ale muszę poszukać kogoś niedrogiego i dobrego do dachówki ceramicznej (dach prosta koperta), bo mi mąż każe blachę zrobić (bo tańsza). błagam o pomoc   :Roll:  a dom śliczny - Gemini

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

> Wiem, że dekarzy dużo osób poleca, ale muszę poszukać kogoś niedrogiego i dobrego do dachówki ceramicznej (dach prosta koperta), bo mi mąż każe blachę zrobić (bo tańsza). błagam o pomoc   a dom śliczny - Gemini


dekarze dekarzami, ale ......
ja osobiście polecam dachówkę ceramiczną Nibra
my mamy bodajże f-7,

ostatecznie jak porównujemy ceny dachu naszego ze znajomymi, którzy kładli blachę - to wychodzi nam, że zapłaciliśmy nie więcej niż 15% drożej..... warto przemysleć   :smile: 

Dachówkę kupowalismy u Zapolskiego - on też nam dawał namiar na dekarzy

przyznaję, że ciężko się współpracuje ze składem Zapolskiego - a to przywieźli nie to, co mieli, a to nie taką ilość, a to później o dwa dni itd.... Ale w ostatecznym rozrachunku wszystko jest dobrze zrobione (do dekarza nie mam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń) i za nieduże stosunkowo pieniądze

----------


## marzena999

proszę o telefon

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Zapolski - to tu:
http://www.dachy.com6.pl/

A do dekarza mogę numer wysłać na priv - nie wiem, czy sobie życzy, by podawać na forum publicznym jego dane

----------


## bombel79

ja tez przez przypadek trafilem na samego pana Zapolskiego... no kurcze, moze dobry z niego handlowiec, ale chyba az za dobry... czuc cwaniaka na kilometr... najlepszy byl numer z zepsutym kalkulatorem (kazal sobie dac dobry kalkulator bo ten, w ktorym podliczal koszty konkurencji musial sie zepsuc bo tak duzo pokazywal... ech...)

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

hihi - dobre   :Lol:

----------


## bombel79

ta... a minute pozniej sie okazalo ze w swojej wycenie nie uwzglednil folii... bagatela, przynajmniej 2 tys...

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

No tak - zdaje się, że takie kwiatki są na porządku dziennym u nich,
ale tez musze przyznać, że po wszystkich przejściach ostatecznie mam ładny, dobry i niedrogi dach - i to w końcu jest najważniejsze   :smile:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Z własnego doświadczenia polecam zaopatrzenie u forumowego pana Michała z wielu kalkulacji nawet w tej samej firmie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , Pana Michała były najlepsze i o niczym nie zapominał, kalkulator dobry a i pozostałosci wracają na skład   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Bożena030100

Wczora pożegnałam panów od g-k. Polecam bardzo, bardzo!!!!!!! Zostali już wcześniej polecani na forum m.in. przez Nefer. To,że są super fachowcami jest bezdyskusyjne ale dodatkowo to bardzo fajni ludzie. Pan Robert i jego brat Wojtek z pewnością na długo zostaną nam w pamięci. Dodatkowo zaproponowali fajne rozwiązania, które z pewnością ułatwią nam życie. Jeśli ktoś ceni fachowość i dobry humor to może liczyć na to korzystając z usług tej ekipy. Bardzo dziękuję Nefer, że o nich napisała i moglam ich zaprosić do swojego domu
Robert 502 469 645

----------


## bardzobardzo

I ja chciałabym polecić jednego  z polecanych przez Nefer i wielu innych forumowiczów  wykonawcę, glazurnika  -  vadiola. Ustalony zakres prac wykonany bardzo szybko, sprawnie i mega dokładnie. Jestem bardzobardzo zadowolona.

----------


## bombel79

czyzby w koncu sie ta cala Nefer na cos przydala?  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

> Wczora pożegnałam panów od g-k. Polecam bardzo, bardzo!!!!!!! Zostali już wcześniej polecani na forum m.in. przez Nefer. To,że są super fachowcami jest bezdyskusyjne ale dodatkowo to bardzo fajni ludzie. Pan Robert i jego brat Wojtek z pewnością na długo zostaną nam w pamięci. Dodatkowo zaproponowali fajne rozwiązania, które z pewnością ułatwią nam życie. Jeśli ktoś ceni fachowość i dobry humor to może liczyć na to korzystając z usług tej ekipy. Bardzo dziękuję Nefer, że o nich napisała i moglam ich zaprosić do swojego domu
> Robert 502 469 645



Może i Pan Robert jest dobry, ale terminy ma na listopad...   :Roll:  

Czy ktoś ma namiar na inne ekipy od ociepleń i G-K?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

> Wczora pożegnałam panów od g-k. Polecam bardzo, bardzo!!!!!!! Zostali już wcześniej polecani na forum m.in. przez Nefer. To,że są super fachowcami jest bezdyskusyjne ale dodatkowo to bardzo fajni ludzie. Pan Robert i jego brat Wojtek z pewnością na długo zostaną nam w pamięci. Dodatkowo zaproponowali fajne rozwiązania, które z pewnością ułatwią nam życie. Jeśli ktoś ceni fachowość i dobry humor to może liczyć na to korzystając z usług tej ekipy. Bardzo dziękuję Nefer, że o nich napisała i moglam ich zaprosić do swojego domu
> Robert 502 469 645


Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie - chłopaki rzeczywiście są niezwykli  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## HalinaKatarzyna

szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od zabudowy kg + elewacja zewnętrzna

----------


## HalinaKatarzyna

A pan Robert ma długie terminy

----------


## karim

Szukam solidnej i taniej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu do stanu surowego lub pod klucz. 
Budowa będzie w błoniu. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## klememi

Jezeli ktos w najblizszym czasie planuje urzadzac ogrod, moge polecic firme ktora robila to u nas.

Telefon p. Michal 517 131 317

----------


## kaminski2001

Witam,
Poszukuje solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy wykończeniowej,
chodzi o wykończenie całego mieszkania od A-Z 
czy ktoś posiada takowe namiary ???
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------


## mateo48

Mogę polecić dobrą ekipę do ociepleń, tynków, płyt k/g, malowania.. o ile mi wiadomo to robią też dużo innych rzeczy związanych z branżą budowlaną. U mnie wykańczali mieszkanie od stanu surowego pod klucz i nie mogę powiedzieć na nich złego słowa. Szybko, solidnie i z głową na karku! Bardzo młody szef z którym można się dobrze dogadać.
kontakt do niego:
Dominik Makos
tel: 507-422-107

pozdrawiam

----------


## Merka_23

1 postem   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Wiem, że dekarzy dużo osób poleca, ale muszę poszukać kogoś niedrogiego i dobrego do dachówki ceramicznej (dach prosta koperta), bo mi mąż każe blachę zrobić (bo tańsza). błagam o pomoc   a dom śliczny - Gemini


Polecam moich dekarzy, byli niedrodzy i solidni. Polecalo ich zreszta kilku forumowiczow, tel do Pana Andrzeja 888 808 818.

----------


## kgasiorowska

> Napisał Elena76
> 
> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Dwie ekipy, które znalazłam w tym wątku mają wolne terminy dopiero na jesieni, a ja potrzebuję jednak trochę wcześniej....
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie sprawdzone i godne polecenia kontakty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam![/u]
> 
> 
> ...


Rowniez polecam ekipe Pana Roberta. Mam swietnie polozone KG na poddaszu , a do tego cudowny podwieszny sufit w salonie. 

Kasia z Duchnic

----------


## sharp79

Nie polecam Pana Adama z Targowej rzuca robote w połowie i ucieka do innej.

----------


## Bonzo

> Z własnego doświadczenia polecam zaopatrzenie u forumowego pana Michała z wielu kalkulacji nawet w tej samej firmie     , Pana Michała były najlepsze i o niczym nie zapominał, kalkulator dobry a i pozostałosci wracają na skład


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Michała. Wpradzie nie kupiłem u niego matariałów na dach ale to tylko dlatego, że reprezentowana przez niego firma Dach-Lux nie miała wtedy w swojej ofercie rynien Planja Siba a na takie się uparłem.

Natomiast odradzam skład Zapolscy, szczególnie ich punkt w Starej Miłosnej na trasie na Minsk. Kupiłem tam materiały na dach, oczywiście dostałem inne gąsiory niż było na zamówieniu i potwierdzeniu, rynny też w innym kolorze. Po dopłacie z mojej strony rynny wymieniono mi na prawidłowy kolor. Również miałem wątpliwą przyjemnośc poznać własciciela firmy. Cwaniak to mało powiedziane. Po prostu temu Panu dobrobyt pomieszał za bardzo i reprezentuje bardzo olewczy stosunek do klienta.  Ale rynek wcześniej czy poźniej zweryfikuje takie firmy.

----------


## hubertsain

> A pan Robert ma długie terminy


Pani Halino, ja mogę polecić do ocieplenia poddasza Adama - 695-397-620. Robi on ocieplenia u wielu moich klientów, gdzie tynki robiła moja firma. My tynki robiliśmy u Pani, więc dzwoniąc proszę powołać się na Huberta, Adam będzie wtedy wiedział, że trzeba dać Pani rabat   :big grin:

----------


## sobczakjan

> Szukam solidnej i taniej ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu do stanu surowego lub pod klucz. 
> Budowa będzie w błoniu. 
> Pozdrawiam


      Witam
 potrzeba wybrnia jedną z dwóch tania lub solidna jeśli padnie na drugą proszę
wysłać projekt na PW do wyliczenia 
      Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elena76

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić mi solidnego i sprawdzonego glazurnika, który poradzi sobie z drobnymi pracami hydraulicznymi (przeniesienie punktu, podłączenie geberitów, białego montażu, ścianka k-g)? Miejsce wykonania pracy: okolice Łomianek. Start: idealnie byłoby od końca sierpnia...

----------


## Andrzej Zieliński

> gość od układania kostki 
> p.Rafał Seroka 603-2169-36
> 
> 
> pozdro


A czy w okolicy Łomianek jest jakiś specjalista od Bruku

----------


## blaniek

Może komuś się przyda... 

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która wykonywała u nas docieplenie poddasza (Rockwool 2 x 15cm) z zabudową k-g Rigips. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni - robota została wykonana sprawnie i dobrze, za rozsądne pieniądze (40zł/m2 w tym 2-krotne szpachlowanie k-g po całości) i przy tym bardzo czysto. 

Ta sama ekipa wykonuje również tynki i elewacje - u mnie zrobili ponad 1000m2 tynków wewn. i zewn. cem-wap., boniowanie okien, parapety zewnętrzne z klinkieru oraz różne prace wykończeniowe (w tym glazurę). Ceny bardzo przystępne, gorąco polecamy, w razie zainteresowania zapraszamy na wizję lokalną . W ciągu dwóch najbliższych tygodni jest możliwość bezpośredniego kontaktu z szefem firmy u nas na budowie. 

Wiem, że dość niespodziewanie zwolnił im się termin na za 2-3 tygodnie. 
Podaję namiar: pan Krzysztof Sokół, kom: 661-584-401. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Blanka

----------


## trickster_m6

Mam ptanko czy ktoś może mi polecić jakiegoś fachowca który doradzi mi w sprawie wymiany wkładu kominkowego i zamontuje go pod gotową już instalację kominkową ,z okolic błonia??

----------


## leolab

poszukuję spacjalistów od tynkow cementowo-wapiennych. sprawdzonych oczywiście i w rozsądnej cenie.
z Panem Krzystofem wymienionym powyżej juz rozmawiałam.
z góry dziękuję.

----------


## agawi74

> poszukuję spacjalistów od tynkow cementowo-wapiennych. sprawdzonych oczywiście i w rozsądnej cenie.
> z Panem Krzystofem wymienionym powyżej juz rozmawiałam.
> z góry dziękuję.


Nam wlaśnie robili. Jesteśmy zadowoleni- jak jak coś jest nie tak - natychmiast poprawiali.Bardzo sprawna i szybka ekipa. Są z Radomia, ale  robią głównie w Warszawie i okolicach.
*Bieszczad Zbigniew
tel. 0604 936 786*
Pozdrawiam

----------


## leolab

> Napisał leolab
> 
> poszukuję spacjalistów od tynkow cementowo-wapiennych. sprawdzonych oczywiście i w rozsądnej cenie.
> z Panem Krzystofem wymienionym powyżej juz rozmawiałam.
> z góry dziękuję.
> 
> 
> Nam wlaśnie robili. Jesteśmy zadowoleni- jak jak coś jest nie tak - natychmiast poprawiali.Bardzo sprawna i szybka ekipa. Są z Radomia, ale  robią głównie w Warszawie i okolicach.
> *Bieszczad Zbigniew
> ...


dzięki, ale nie robia tynków cementowo-wapiennych  :sad:

----------


## Anna Broc

> Nefer  Ja mam panią architekt, z której jestem zadowolona, bo zasuwa i ma fajne pomysły



moge poprosić o namiary na Priv  dziękuje,  :Lol:

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał leolab
> 
> ...


Jak to nie robią???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Nam zrobili  :Roll:

----------


## karim

Proszę o opinie na temat firmy BUD-REM z Warszawy. Właściciel Jerzy Krawczyk a koordynator Łukasz mięsiak. Jeśli nie na Forum prosze na PRIV
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kojo

Witam wszystkich budujacych, 


Ja juz na ukonczeniu budowy wymarzonego domu przy ul. Przyjaciol w Nieporecie. Jako przyslowiowe wkupne polecam wykonawcow na plus, u mnie sprawdzonych: (rezultaty mozna zobaczyc na zywo) 

KOPARKA, PIASEK, ZIEMIA - Jerzy 603-687-252 
Bezproblemowo, zawsze w terminie, zawsze usmiechniety  

BUDOWLANKA od A do Z - Andrzej 502-339-892 
U mnie tylko elewacja + ogrodzenie. Naprawde szczerze polecam, dokladnie, czysto, biezace doradztwo  - zero problemow 

WIEZBA, DACH - Jozef 603-428-586 
U mnie dach bez wiezby, szybko i naprawde solidnie. Robi bajeczne podbitki z blachy. 

KONSTRUKCJE STALOWE - Andrzej 604-475-326 
Wszystko ok, brama, furtki, balustrady na balkonach. Bezproblemowo - przyjechali wymierzyli wykonali pojechali. 

OKNA - Kazimierz 601-245-153 
VETREX, MS - dobre ceny, fachowy montaz, terminowosc. 

ELEKTRYKA - Andrzej 664-558-364 
Bardzo profesjonalnie, czysto, zero problemow. Jedna z najlepszych ekip jaka u mnie pracowala. 

HYDRAULIKA - Zbigniew 605-563-034 
Co najwazniejsze "z glowa", terminowo. Nie idzie na skroty - pelen profesjonalizm. 

TYNKI GIPSOWE - Arkadiusz 603-168-754 
Bez zarzutow, przyjechali, ochlapali, wygladzili pojechali dalej  

WYLEWKI KRET + ZACIERANIE MECHANICZNE- Jaroslaw 601-220-200 
Jedyna ekipa u mnie bez polecenia, i szok - najlepszy team jaki u mnie pracowal. Naprawde szczerze polecam - dla mnie numer 1. Chlopaki ogarniaja temat szybko i bardzo solidnie. Gladko jak na stole  

OCZYSZNIALNIE EKO - Zbigniew 665-137-777 
To sie okaze  montaz niedlugo 

OGRODY - Karol 501-827-059 
Moj brat  Skonczone studia z architektury krajobrazu, prowadzi wlasna firme. Robi bardzo porzadnie i profesjonalnie. 



Ekipy cenowo nie sa najtansze, jako ze nie chcialem tracic nerwow i czasu na "patrzenie na rece". Przyjezdzaja na czas, zero problemow, znaja sie na rzeczy. Ogolnie podawalem zarys mojej koncepcji i reszta mnie nie interesowala. Kasa zawsze po, lub transzami po skonczonym i odebranym prze ze mnie etapie. Nie mialem zadnych problemow z wykonaniem, zadnych poprawek ani kombinowania z materialem czy z podnoszeniem cen. 
Nie umieszczam ww. kontaktow dla jakiejs reklamy, zyskow czy prywatnych interesow. Podaje konatky wykonawcow dla osob, ktore cenia prace innych i nie chca tracic zdrowia na uzeranie sie z partaczami. 

Prosze powolywac sie na - Lukasz Sikora, Nieporet, ulica Przyjaciol (beda zapewne lepsze terminy i ceny uslug  ) 

Efekty pracy oczywiscie do obejrzenia - zapraszam.

----------


## karim

Kojo, a zamierzasz pokazać efekty pracy??
Żeby to nie wyglądało na jednorazową reklamę może rzucaj fotki na forum do obejrzenia.

----------


## Kojo

Bez przesady, mialbym reklamowac kila ekip?  :smile: 

Efekty pracy mozna zobaczyc na zywo zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## salmon969

SZUKAM EKIPY SPRAWDZONEJ DO GŁADZI GIPSOWEJ ok 500m2

----------


## WaldekZ

> Bez przesady, mialbym reklamowac kilka ekip?


No wiesz...
Jeśli jesteś na przykład ich szefem...  :big grin:  
Wpisy pochwalne "trójpostowców" zawze budzą pewne (często oczywiście nieuzasadnione) wątpliwości...  :Lol:  
Ale jeśli zapraszasz na wizję lokalną, to chyba OK...

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## piwopijca

hehe, zawsze moze sie okazac ze pracownicy budowali akurat dom szefa i teraz szef chce to wykorzystac do autorreklamy   :Wink2:  
Nie mowie ze tak jest w tej sytuacji, ale...

Pzdr.

----------


## leolab

> *Bieszczad Zbigniew
> tel. 0604 936 786*
> Pozdrawiam


Jak to nie robią???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Nam zrobili  :Roll:  [/quote]
a mi powiedział, że nie robią   :ohmy:

----------


## Elena76

Czy naprawdę nie ma nikogo, kto byłby zadowolony ze swojego glazurnika i mógł go spokojnie polecić? Sprawdziłam kilka kontaktów z wcześniejszych wpisów: albo zajęty, albo zmienił charakter działalności, albo telefon nieaktualny... jak nie urok to sraczka...  :Confused:   A ja potrzebuję solidnego, uczciwego, doświadczonego fachowca do położenia gresu i glazury. Nie musi być szybki jak błyskawica, badziej zależy mi na dokładności.

Będę wdzięczna za sprawdzone namiary.




> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić mi solidnego i sprawdzonego glazurnika, który poradzi sobie z drobnymi pracami hydraulicznymi (przeniesienie punktu, podłączenie geberitów, białego montażu, ścianka k-g)? Miejsce wykonania pracy: okolice Łomianek. Start: idealnie byłoby od końca sierpnia...

----------


## Kojo

> Napisał Kojo
> 
> Bez przesady, mialbym reklamowac kilka ekip? 
> 
> 
> No wiesz...
> Jeśli jesteś na przykład ich szefem...  
> Wpisy pochwalne "trójpostowców" zawze budzą pewne (często oczywiście nieuzasadnione) wątpliwości...  
> Ale jeśli zapraszasz na wizję lokalną, to chyba OK...
> ...


O tym nie pomyslalem  :smile:  Moze trzeba sie przerzucic z IT na budowlanke  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> *Bieszczad Zbigniew
> tel. 0604 936 786*
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> dzięki, ale nie robia tynków cementowo-wapiennych 
> 
> ...



Sprawa się wyjaśnila- tynki cementowo-wapienne robili, ale przestają, gdyż nie bardzo im się opłaca. Nadal jednek robią tynki gipsowe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dario71

> Z własnego doświadczenia polecam zaopatrzenie u forumowego pana Michała z wielu kalkulacji nawet w tej samej firmie     , Pana Michała były najlepsze i o niczym nie zapominał, kalkulator dobry a i pozostałosci wracają na skład


Witam,

Jako że kompletny nowicjusz forumowy ze mnie to bardzo byłbym zobowiązany za bardziej dokładne namiary na pana Michała. Przede mną "kapitalny remont" dwudziestokilkuletniego domu (nowe pokrycie dachu, ocieplenie, tynkowanie, wymiana systemu c/o, dłubanina w elektryce) więc każdy taki namiar jest po prostu nieoceniony   :big grin:  

Przy okazji - jako, że coś czuję, że pogniewam się z dekarzem który zamiast zacząć prace na dachu wybrał się prawdopodobnie na urlop i od dwóch tygodni nie odbiera telefonu - szukam polecanej (czyli solidnej i rozsądnej cenowo) ekipy do pokrycia dachu blachą trapezową (obróbka kominów i wyłazu, orynnowanie z rurami spustowymi, podprzybitki) i zamontowania okien dachowych.

Dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam,

----------


## coulignon

> Witam,
> 
> Jako że kompletny nowicjusz forumowy ze mnie to bardzo byłbym zobowiązany za bardziej dokładne namiary na pana Michała. Przede mną "kapitalny remont" dwudziestokilkuletniego domu (nowe pokrycie dachu, ocieplenie, tynkowanie, wymiana systemu c/o, dłubanina w elektryce) więc każdy taki namiar jest po prostu nieoceniony   
> 
> Przy okazji - jako, że coś czuję, że pogniewam się z dekarzem który zamiast zacząć prace na dachu wybrał się prawdopodobnie na urlop i od dwóch tygodni nie odbiera telefonu - szukam polecanej (czyli solidnej i rozsądnej cenowo) ekipy do pokrycia dachu blachą trapezową (obróbka kominów i wyłazu, orynnowanie z rurami spustowymi, podprzybitki) i zamontowania okien dachowych.
> 
> Dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam,


http://forum.muratordom.pl/pokrycia-...ice,t45467.htm

Dekarzy tez tam mają. Ja też polecam.

----------


## Ewa3011

Witam poszukuję dobrego hydraulika z Legionowa czy ktoś może kogoś polecić ?

----------


## Ewa3011

Witam, 
Mam pytanie ,poszukuje hydraulika najlepiej z Legionowa czy ktoś może mi kogoś polecić?? zależy mi na czasie

----------


## ambroma

Ewa, wysłałam Ci wiad. na priva.

----------


## pawlaczynski

Witam,

Może polecicie jakiegoś elektryka, który miałby niebawem jeden dzień luzu - na tyle mam roboty  ::-(:  w okolicach Nieporętu.

Pozdrawiam
P.R.

----------


## meggiess

> polecam p. Jerzego Filabera 692 020 065 - zajmuje się generalnie murarką, ale ma kilka zaprzyjaźnionych ekip od innych prac. U mnie na razie pracowali murarze, cieśle i ludzie od ociepleń - zero zastrzeżeń. Dogadanych mam też elektryków i tynkarzy.


Ja też polecam tego Pana! :wink: 

Profesjonalizm i ludzkie podejście do klienta  :wink: 

U nas skończył rok temu budowę domu w stanie surowym.

----------


## WaldekZ

Chciałbym polecić (polecaną już zresztą wcześniej na forum) ekipę Pana Sławka (tel. 694 976 29 :cool:  do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddaszy. Sprawnie , szybko, elegancko, solidnie i za cenę w granicach zdrowego rozsądku   :Wink2:  .
Wykonują także inne prace, np. u mnie zrobili jeszcze podłogę na jętkach na stryszku gospodarczym.
Jak napisał wcześniej inny polecający ich forumowicz, takie ekipy powinno się klonować   :big grin:  , życie inwestora stało by się nieporównywalnie lżejsze...

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## purbansk

> Mogę z całą odpowiedzialnością polecić ekipę do tynków wewnętrznych cementowo-wapiennych z Warszawy. Idealnie równo, żadnych nierówności na 2,5 metrowej łacie, po prostu piękne. Przy tym kultura osobista wykonawców i kultura pracy rzadko spotykana w tych czasach. Polecam
> 
> PAN Tadeusz tel. 508747459


Potwierdzam w 100%, miło, rzeczowo z najwyższą jakością.
Zdecydowanie polecam tych tynkarzy.

----------


## meggiess

> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić mi solidnego i sprawdzonego glazurnika, który poradzi sobie z drobnymi pracami hydraulicznymi (przeniesienie punktu, podłączenie geberitów, białego montażu, ścianka k-g)? Miejsce wykonania pracy: okolice Łomianek. Start: idealnie byłoby od końca sierpnia...



przyłączam się do prośby. Ja będę potrzebowała kogoś koło połowy września.

----------


## Ramot

do glazury i tym podobnych spraw z czystym sumieniem polecam p. Jarka 503 195 140. Uprzedzam jednak, że nie jest najtańszy.
Proszę powołać się na Marcina spod Jaktorowa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosia100

Witam

Moge polecic ekipe od TYNKOW ZEWNETRZNYCH, zreszta juz kiedys polecana w tym watku. 
Sprawdzili sie w 100% - fachowcy, robota wykonana czysto, do tego sympatyczni i slowni. 

pan Darek 514 715 381

----------


## cozlick

Proszę o kontakt na fachowca, który ułożyłby fachowo i niedrogo płytki na tarasie i 2 balkonach. Warszawa okolice ul. Kobiałka.

----------


## alfa003

Poszukuje solidnej firmy od szaf wnekowych.
Z moich wykonawcow moge jedynie polecic glazurnika i firme od drzwi wew, ewentualne namiary na priv.

----------


## alfa003

> Zapolski - to tu:
> http://www.dachy.com6.pl/
> 
> A do dekarza mogę numer wysłać na priv - nie wiem, czy sobie życzy, by podawać na forum publicznym jego dane


Absolutnie nie polecam tego skladu!!! wrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil:

----------


## bombel79

dokladnie u mnie Zapolski jest na razie na czele "czojej prywatnej czarnej listy" (na szcescie dach robie u kogo innego)... zaszczytne no 1 zajmuje Kowalczyk materialy budowlane... ceny maja dobre ale cala reszta to jedna wielka porazka

----------


## klememi

Jesli ktos potrzebuje projektu wnetrz i nadzoru nad pracami wykonczeniowymi lacznie z zakupem mebli, dodatkow itd, podaje maila do projektantki wnetrz

[email protected]

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Ralfi11

> A ja potrzebuję solidnego, uczciwego, doświadczonego fachowca do położenia gresu i glazury. Nie musi być szybki jak błyskawica, badziej zależy mi na dokładności.


Moj był szybki  i  dokładny bardzo . Namiary  miałem od Nefer .
Vadiol z forum . 


Mogę polecić tez elektryka  Andrzej 664-558-364 .

----------


## Ralfi11

> Witam,
> 
> Czy może ktoś podzilić się jakims kontaktem na dobrego fachowca od klejenia tapet?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję


Ja tez potrzebuje kogoś takiego .
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Elena76

[quote="Ralfi11"]


> A ja potrzebuję solidnego, uczciwego, doświadczonego fachowca do położenia gresu i glazury. Nie musi być szybki jak błyskawica, badziej zależy mi na dokładności.


Moj był szybki  i  dokładny bardzo . Namiary  miałem od Nefer .
Vadiol z forum . 
quote]

Dzięki, rozmawiałam juz z Vadiolem, ale niestety okolice Łomianek to nie jest rejon jego działania.

----------


## Nexxre

Dobra ekipa to podstawa, ale nie warto zapominać o dobrych umowach, które w razie jakiejś wpadki zabezpieczą Wasze prawa. Polecam wydać choć trochę na prawnika.

----------


## RenataS

a kogoś dobrego do wykonania ogrodzenia z cegły klinkierowej możecie polecić?

----------


## Muci

Renata,
poslo na priva

----------


## Elena76

> Renata,
> poslo na priva


Muci, ja też poproszę. Dzięki.

----------


## Kaśka 999

Witam, jeśli ktoś poszukuje kogoś do nadzoru budowlanego, kierownika budowy - polecam Pani Danuta - tel:608-833-466
                                             tel: 517-761-707
Pani Danusia poleci również ekipy budowlane, fachowców od robót wykończeniowych, dekarzy, hydraulików itd. 

Pozdrawiam
Beata

----------


## marzena999

witam i znowu proszę o namiary na:
1. dekarza - robota bardzo duża od zaraz z materiałem 2 dachy kopertowe łącznie 500m2
2. przęsła ogrodzeniowe, 4 balkony + brama kute z wykonaniem
3. drzwi wejściowe z łukiem z atestem antywłamaniowym - pilnie

jednocześnie dziękuję za namiary na elektryka i hydraulika

----------


## coulignon

A u mnie własnie skończył poddasze forumowy *Romkon*.
Chyba najlepszy fachowiec jakiego miałem na budowie. Polecam.   :big grin:

----------


## bombel79

polecam swojego dekarza Witka.

chlopaki niesamowite... czlowiek za nimi nie nadaza  :smile: 

tel: 607 242 688

PS
cenia sie, ale jakosc wykonania jest tego warta...

----------


## Etti

Polecam wielokrotnie polecanego już na tym forum wykonawcę schodów - Pana *Darka Laska*, który właśnie zakończył u mnie prace.

Polecam za profesjonalne podejście do zlecenia - terminowość, trzymanie się ustaleń, dobrą organizację własnej pracy - no i oczywiście najważniejsze, czyli ładny efekt końcowy.

tel. do Pana Darka 0 608 404 823

----------


## Grzesio-K

jeśli idzie o G/K - *SELKI to najlepsze chłopaki*!!!

czyli Robert 502 469 645 i jego ekipa.

Oprócz tych wszystkich zalet wymienianych przez innych korzystających z usług Roberta, w moim przypadku doszło jeszcze dopilnowanie innych wykonawców.


Pełen profesjonalizm, gorąco polecam.

----------


## Nefer

> jeśli idzie o G/K - *SELKI to najlepsze chłopaki*!!!
> 
> czyli Robert 502 469 645 i jego ekipa.
> 
> Oprócz tych wszystkich zalet wymienianych przez innych korzystających z usług Roberta, w moim przypadku doszło jeszcze dopilnowanie innych wykonawców.
> 
> 
> Pełen profesjonalizm, gorąco polecam.


Potwierdzam powyższe w 100 %  :smile:

----------


## Bożena030100

Polecam glazurników pod wodzą p. Roberta 518 517 322. Zero problemów. Zostali mi poleceni prze p. Roberta od g-k wspomnianego wyżej.
nie miałam żadnego projektu łazienek (trzech) dlatego skorzystałam z dobrych rad fachowców. Trochę ich pomęczyłam   :Lol:  ale poprawki (niewielkie) robili bardzo rzetelnie i teraz jestem zadowolona. Cenowo na rynku są bardzo przystępni w porównaniu z innymi fachowcami. Proszę się nie zrażać sposobem bycia p. Roberta, bo w gruncie rzeczy to bardzo porządny facet, któremu trochę brak ogłady ale jakie to ma znaczenie? Najważniejsze, że porządnie wykonuje swoją pracę

----------


## Ramot

> Napisał Grzesio-K
> 
> jeśli idzie o G/K - *SELKI to najlepsze chłopaki*!!!
> 
> czyli Robert 502 469 645 i jego ekipa.
> 
> Oprócz tych wszystkich zalet wymienianych przez innych korzystających z usług Roberta, w moim przypadku doszło jeszcze dopilnowanie innych wykonawców.
> 
> 
> ...


ja też generalnie polecam, aczkolwiek wczoraj znalazłem babola po tej ekipie  :sad:  Otwory na halogeny w suficie zrobili dokładnie pod profilami, tak że nie mieści się halogen... I nie bardzo wiem co z tym fantem zrobić.

----------


## Nefer

łomasz ... dzwoń i ścigaj ... Jak coś nie tak to na pewno poprawią bez szmrania.

----------


## Ramot

> łomasz ... dzwoń i ścigaj ... Jak coś nie tak to na pewno poprawią bez szmrania.


Dzwoniłem, ścignąłem - mają wpaść jak będą w okolicy i poprawić, podobno ten profil można jakoś przesunąć nie demolując sufitu.

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> łomasz ... dzwoń i ścigaj ... Jak coś nie tak to na pewno poprawią bez szmrania.
> 
> 
> Dzwoniłem, ścignąłem - mają wpaść jak będą w okolicy i poprawić, podobno ten profil można jakoś przesunąć nie demolując sufitu.


No to dobrze. Oni się nie migają od poprawek, jeśli takowe występują.

----------


## zatom

Oddam za darmo kilkanaście ceramicznych pustaków kominowych. Warszawa-Wawer. 

Dorzucę - też za darmo - kilkanaście pustaków U.

Kto pierwszy ten lepszy - zapraszam na priv.

----------


## Grzesio-K

Polecam też ekipę elektryków, robili mi wszystkie instalacje kablowe w domu.

Fachowa robota, duża wiedza, doradztwo i pomoc przy wyborze rozwiązań.

kontakt wyślę na priv, jesli ktoś będzie zainteresowany

----------


## samuel eto'o

poszukuje ekipy do zrobienia podbitki z pcv i elewacji (tynki zew)
i szukam osob wiarygodnych, ktorzy wykonaja prace dokladnie, nie beda sie wymadrzac, nie dotrzymywac terminow, zmieniac cen i nie sprzatac po sobie, nie szukam osob, z ktorymi nie da sie nawet rzeczowo porozmawiac bo pozjadaly wszystkie rozumy i uwazaja sie za najlepszych na swiecie, lekcewaza swoja prace i ludzi, dzieki ktorym ja maja

jestem juz zmeczony ta ciagla walka z ekipami i przepraszam, ze wylewam tu swoje zale

moja obecna ekipe zamierzam pogonic i poszczuc psami (zartuje ale gdyby to bylo mozliwe zrobilbym to bez 2 zdan)

bede wdzieczny za pomoc

----------


## coulignon

> poszukuje ekipy do zrobienia podbitki z pcv i elewacji (tynki zew)
> i szukam osob wiarygodnych, ktorzy wykonaja prace dokladnie, nie beda sie wymadrzac, nie dotrzymywac terminow, zmieniac cen i nie sprzatac po sobie, nie szukam osob, z ktorymi nie da sie nawet rzeczowo porozmawiac bo pozjadaly wszystkie rozumy i uwazaja sie za najlepszych na swiecie, lekcewaza swoja prace i ludzi, dzieki ktorym ja maja
> 
> jestem juz zmeczony ta ciagla walka z ekipami i przepraszam, ze wylewam tu swoje zale
> 
> *moja obecna ekipe zamierzam pogonic i poszczuc psami (zartuje ale gdyby to bylo mozliwe zrobilbym to bez 2 zdan)*
> 
> bede wdzieczny za pomoc



Czyli potrzebujesz psy i drugą ekipę  :Lol:  

Grzegorz Strzębała tel 697 98 52 62
Robił u mnie. Jego hasłem było "Pani Marcinie u mnie nie ma lipy" 
No i rzeczywiście nie ma  :Wink2:  
Polecam

Co do psów to moja koleżanka mieszka w Jabłonnej i ma dwa Goldeny. Raczej są przyjazne. Więc tego kontaktu nie polecam  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## samuel eto'o

coulignon:

dziekuje za info, czy nie byloby zbytnim naduzyciem gdybym poprosil o przeslanie zdjec podbitki i tynkow? 
 interesuje mnie takze stolarz, bede potrzebowal drzwi wew oraz polki na ksiazki

ps. ladna dachowka, my tez mamy podobny kolor ale tradycyjna falowana wienebergera,  dom kolo nas ma taka sama jak u Ciebie, troche teraz zalujemy, ze takiej wczesniej nie znalezlismy

pozdr

----------


## coulignon

> coulignon:
>   dom kolo nas ma taka sama jak u Ciebie, troche teraz zalujemy, ze takiej wczesniej nie znalezlismy
> 
> pozdr


Wiem,
Oglądałem ten dom zanim położyłem dachówkę u siebie. w zasadzie to Twój sąsiad był (pewnie nie świadomie  :big grin:  ) naszą inspiracją. Szczególnie obróbki dachowe w tym kolorze. Bo pierwotnie miały być kolorze dachówki.
Zmieniliśmy jedną rzecz - W jabłonnej dachówki są ułożone jedna pod drugą a u nas są przesunięte względem siebie.

Zdjęcia elewacji.... Wstyd się przyznać ale .... nie mam  :oops:  
Muszę zrobić i mogę podesłać mailem.

----------


## samuel eto'o

no prosze, jaki ten swiat maly   :smile: 

bede wdzieczny za zdjecia, poprosze na adres [email protected]

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
czy znacie stolarza na ul. Dzięcioła 14 (Wawer)? Może ktoś zamawial u niego schody lub coś innego? Jak z jakością wykonania?
Dzięki   :smile:

----------


## Ralfi11

> Witajcie,
> czy znacie stolarza na ul. Dzięcioła 14 (Wawer)? Może ktoś zamawial u niego schody lub coś innego? Jak z jakością wykonania?
> Dzięki


U kolegi robił schody , ale jeszcze nie widziałem . Kolega jest zadowolony .

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
> Witajcie,
> czy znacie stolarza na ul. Dzięcioła 14 (Wawer)? Może ktoś zamawial u niego schody lub coś innego? Jak z jakością wykonania?
> Dzięki  
> 
> 
> U kolegi robił schody , ale jeszcze nie widziałem . Kolega jest zadowolony .


O, dzięki za odzew. Bardzo proszę o fotkę, jeżeli jest taka możliwość   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ramot

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> polecam p. Jerzego Filabera 692 020 065 - zajmuje się generalnie murarką, ale ma kilka zaprzyjaźnionych ekip od innych prac. U mnie na razie pracowali murarze, cieśle i ludzie od ociepleń - zero zastrzeżeń. Dogadanych mam też elektryków i tynkarzy.
> 
> 
> Ja też polecam tego Pana!
> 
> Profesjonalizm i ludzkie podejście do klienta 
> 
> U nas skończył rok temu budowę domu w stanie surowym.


niestety dużo gorzej jest z poprawkami po podwykonawcach p. Filabera. Przysłał gości do ocieplenia, którzy spaprali robotę i już 4 miesiące zwodzi mnie w kwestii naprawy   :Evil:   Chciałbym przymierzyć się do tynków, ale bez poprawek kiszka. P. Jerzy zawodzi na całej linii, niestety   :Mad:

----------


## ambroma

> Polecam glazurników pod wodzą p. Roberta 518 517 332. Zero problemów. Zostali mi poleceni prze p. Roberta od g-k wspomnianego wyżej.
> nie miałam żadnego projektu łazienek (trzech) dlatego skorzystałam z dobrych rad fachowców. Trochę ich pomęczyłam   ale poprawki (niewielkie) robili bardzo rzetelnie i teraz jestem zadowolona. Cenowo na rynku są bardzo przystępni w porównaniu z innymi fachowcami. Proszę się nie zrażać sposobem bycia p. Roberta, bo w gruncie rzeczy to bardzo porządny facet, któremu trochę brak ogłady ale jakie to ma znaczenie? Najważniejsze, że porządnie wykonuje swoją pracę


Potwierdzam wszystko. Glazurnicy pod wodzą Roberta kończa u mnie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, zwłaszcza po wcześniejszych doświadczeniach  :Wink2:  .
Bożena - wielkie dzięki  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kjk2106

Witam. Chyba jestem najświeższa na tym forum. 
Proszę o pomoc. Chociaż jestem dopiero na etapie ogrodzenia działki, przygotowania i wyrównywania terenu, to już myslę nad dobrą ekipą. Chciałabym wylac w tym roku fundamenty. NIe wiem czy się uda, bo jeszcze nie mamy pozwolenia, ale jakaś tam nadzieja jest.

Czy ktoś mógłby polecic mi ekipy (tanie oczywiście i solidne   :Lol:  ) z okolic Radzymina. Będę budowała się w Czarnowie.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beti Spageti

witam wszystkich
czy ktoś może mi polecić ekipę z Zielonki p. Rafała Świderskiego? Pracuje z ojcem. 
Może ktoś ma o nich jakieś dobre słowo???

----------


## Nefer

> Witam. Chyba jestem najświeższa na tym forum. 
> Proszę o pomoc. Chociaż jestem dopiero na etapie ogrodzenia działki, przygotowania i wyrównywania terenu, to już myslę nad dobrą ekipą. Chciałabym wylac w tym roku fundamenty. NIe wiem czy się uda, bo jeszcze nie mamy pozwolenia, ale jakaś tam nadzieja jest.
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby polecic mi ekipy (tanie oczywiście i solidne   ) z okolic Radzymina. Będę budowała się w Czarnowie.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


Poczytaj wstecz.

----------


## meggiess

> Napisał meggiess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ramotki
> 
> ...



Też słyszałam że nie chce brac odpowiedzialności za swoich podwykonawców. 
Natomiast jeśli chodzi o jego pracę to jest ok. Jesli cokolwiek było nie tak to poprawiał natychmiast  :wink:

----------


## joanna40

Polecam pana Jarosława Bieleckiego (tel.664-668-697)
oddałam mu pod wykończenie cały budynek i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu końcowego,całość została zrobiona solidnie i w wyznaczonym terminie  :big grin:

----------


## samuel eto'o

> Napisał samuel eto'o
> 
> poszukuje ekipy do zrobienia podbitki z pcv i elewacji (tynki zew)
> i szukam osob wiarygodnych, ktorzy wykonaja prace dokladnie, nie beda sie wymadrzac, nie dotrzymywac terminow, zmieniac cen i nie sprzatac po sobie, nie szukam osob, z ktorymi nie da sie nawet rzeczowo porozmawiac bo pozjadaly wszystkie rozumy i uwazaja sie za najlepszych na swiecie, lekcewaza swoja prace i ludzi, dzieki ktorym ja maja
> 
> jestem juz zmeczony ta ciagla walka z ekipami i przepraszam, ze wylewam tu swoje zale
> 
> *moja obecna ekipe zamierzam pogonic i poszczuc psami (zartuje ale gdyby to bylo mozliwe zrobilbym to bez 2 zdan)*
> 
> ...




niestety Pan Grzegorz moze najwczesniej na wiosne przyszlego roku, moze ktos inny??

----------


## leszekg

Czy ktoś z was wie gdzie można znaleźć tanie źródło zasobów ludzkich.  :smile: 
Chodzi mi o to, że na działce potrzebuje rozmontować garaż blaszany i zmontować go w innym miejscu. Niestety sam nie mam na to czasu. Dopiero co wróciłem z pracy.  :sad: 
Dlatego potrzebuje kogoś kto w sobotę lub inny dzień tygodnia pomoże mojemu tacie w tym aby rozmontować garaż i zmontować go ponownie w innym miejscu.
Prośba o podpowiedz gdzie można znaleźć ludzi do prostej roboty i na jeden dzień.

Dzieki za pomoc.

----------


## batko lenin

> Czy ktoś z was wie gdzie można znaleźć tanie źródło zasobów ludzkich. 
> Chodzi mi o to, że na działce potrzebuje rozmontować garaż blaszany i zmontować go w innym miejscu. Niestety sam nie mam na to czasu. Dopiero co wróciłem z pracy. 
> Dlatego potrzebuje kogoś kto w sobotę lub inny dzień tygodnia pomoże mojemu tacie w tym aby rozmontować garaż i zmontować go ponownie w innym miejscu.
> Prośba o podpowiedz gdzie można znaleźć ludzi do prostej roboty i na jeden dzień.
> 
> Dzieki za pomoc.


 Jak znam życie, tanie zródło zasobów ludzkich znajduje się zwykle pod najbliższym sklepem z alkoholem. Poważnie!

----------


## olive2008

Witam  :smile:  
U nas nareszcie koniec w sobotę się wprowadzamy. 
Do glazurki, terakoty, zabudowy z płyt karton-gipsowych, malowania,  układania paneli itp polecam
*Pana Piotra tel: 600 819 883 i Pana Wojtka tel. 791 667 036* 
bardzo solidni, dokładni i rzeczowi ludzie. 
Umawiałam się w sumie z nimi tylko na glazurę ale w miarę postępującej pracy okazało się, że robią i inne rzeczy i dzięki temu nie musiałam nikogo więcej szukać i jestem bardzo zadowolona bo są bardzo dobrymi fachowcami. 

A teraz już tylko ogród  :smile:  Czy ktoś mógłby polecić mi kogoś do zaprojektowania ogrodu, chciałabym sprawdzone osoby. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bodal

Czy ktos ma namiary na wykonawcę frontowego ogrodzenia z kamienia (wapień) solidnego i nie drogiego?

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Tym razem ja tutaj niestety nie po to, by dać dobry namiar, a wręcz przeciwnie - żebyście się wystrzegały   :Evil:  

Kłopot w innym temacie: POSADZKI

To wszystko, co wyszło dopiero teraz - po całkowitym wyschnięciu wylewek - woła o pomstę do nieba. A właściwie o naprawy, poprawki - nie wiem co....

W każdym razie sytuacja wygląda tak:






Pierwsze zdjecie zrobione jak łata leżała swobodnie na posadzce - 7 mm, drugie to szpara na ok 15 mm jak łata była w poziomie,
a trzecie to pokazana łata w górowaniu... różnica w poziomie posadzki między jedna stroną łazienki a drugą to jakieś 15 - 20 mm. 

Po 17 telefonie z żądaniem poprawy - posadzkarz stwierdził, że "można dać więcej kleju..... nierówności i tak nie będzię widać...itd...... i nie przyjadę i koniec"
A my meble to chyba jak w Alternatywach 4 na klej szwedzki do ściany będziemy mocować, żeby się nie chybotały.


Nie mam pojęcia co my z tym zrobimy   :cry:  

W każdym razie, ku przestrodze wszystkich - nie korzytajcie z usług tego posadzkarza:
Sadkowski Łukasz
tel 668 025 601

----------


## zatom

Szukam kogoś do zrobienia *fundamentu pod ogrodzenie.* W-wa Wawer. W połowie września. Chodzi mi głównie szalunek, beton może być z gruchy.

----------


## heja

cześć,

czy możecie z własnego doświadczenia polecić firmę z okolic Warszawy do 
postawienia stanu deweloperskiego?

Sensowne ceny i dobra jakość to podstawa. Nie musi być najtańszy, ale Carringtonami też nie jesteśmy...

dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## AskaK

Dobrzy dekarze - p.Sebastian i jego ekipa, chłopcy są z Radomia ale dużo robią pod Warszawą.
Przy b.atrakcyjnej cenie 38zł/mkw netto za krycie dachówką ceramiczną, zrobili kawał dobrej roboty. Zdjęcia dachu u mnie w dzienniku.
POLECAM! Namiary na priw.
Miłe chłopaki, kładą szybko, równiutko, obróbki blacharskie na tip-top.

----------


## DZIDZIAK

> cześć,
> 
> czy możecie z własnego doświadczenia polecić firmę z okolic Warszawy do 
> postawienia stanu deweloperskiego?
> 
> Sensowne ceny i dobra jakość to podstawa. Nie musi być najtańszy, ale Carringtonami też nie jesteśmy...
> 
> dziękuję za pomoc


moge polecic firme ktora budowala moj dom, p. Witold tel. 603 521 230

----------


## ahp

Szukam niedrogiej, sprawdzonej i solidnej ekipy do wykonania elewacji w Sulejówku. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. 

Adam

----------


## firewolf

Witam Szukam Ekipy do SSO - Wyględy gm. Leszno. Jesień 2009 fundamenty 2010 reszta. Ekipa Kujawy już wie, ktoś jaszcze może polecić swoch FACHOWCÓW ???

----------


## AdamoZ

Witam, szukam w okolicach Halinowa sprzedawców bramy przesuwnej. kogo polecicie, może wraz z montażem?

Pozdr
AdamoZ

----------


## Bożena030100

Polecam ekipę Centrum Komina (kominyikominki). Dwóch panów przyjechało i w dwa dni postawili śliczny kominek (i posprzatali po sobie). Poza tym współpraca z firmą mimo, że na odległość wzorowa. 

W tej chwili buszuje u mnie ekipa forumowego Ducha. Dam znać w przyszłym tygodniu czy rzeczywiście są tak dobrzy jak wszyscy tutaj opisują  :Wink2:  
Na razie byłam pod wrażeniem jak posprzątali przed pracą mój dom. Nawet podłoga w łazienkach lśni  :smile:  W końcu to moi ziomale ze śląska więc nie jestem zdziwiona. Tam miłość do porządku ma się w genach

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
czy macie jakiś namiar na dobrą cenę *podbitki Gamrat*?
Chodzi tylko o kupno podbitki bez robocizny.
Dzięki

----------


## Cezarr

Witam 
poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynk cement-wap) oraz myślącego hydraulika. Budowa południe Warszawy

----------


## agawi74

> Witam 
> poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynk cement-wap) oraz myślącego hydraulika. Budowa południe Warszawy


Hydraulikę robił u nas p. Kubuj. Facet jest mistrzem, baaardzo polecany na wszystkich forach i to prawda. Rzetelny, bardzo konkretny i wymagający. Musisz od razu wiedzieć gdzie wszystko ma być, bo facet nie marnuje czasu.
Kontakt: 
Stanislaw Kubuj 
tel: 0601 391 034

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 

Polecić mogę ekipę od ociepleń poddaszy i płyt G-K. Minęło ponad 2 lata od zamieszkania i wszystko ok. Brak pęknięć, nic nie odpada itd. 

Robili mi też elewację na zewnątrz (ocieplenie styropianem i tynk cienkowarstwowy). Tu jest nawet lepiej - zdjęcia w albumie (co prawda sprzed dwóch lat  :wink:    )
Tel do szefa: Jacek 516 895245

Ostatnio montowałem też w końcu odkurzacz centralny - zakup i montaż jednostki. Długo się zastanawiałem, padło w końcu na forumowego Jewrioszkę (namiary można znaleźć w dziale ogłoszeń drobnych) i jednostkę typu Vacuflo FC. Marka nowa w kraju, trochę miałem obawy, ale parę miesięcy toto już bezobsługowo i dobrze chodzi. Nabyłem w rozsądnej cenie. 
Odkurzacz i Jewrioszkę polecam. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magda i Michał

Poszukuję solidnego i rozsądnego cenowo stolarza do obłożenia schodów betonowych i zrobienia do nich barierki. 

Możecie kogoś polecić od schodów?

Czy ktoś korzystał z usług pana Marka Pająka? (http://www.m-pajak.pl/)

----------


## AdamoZ

> Poszukuję solidnego i rozsądnego cenowo stolarza do obłożenia schodów betonowych i zrobienia do nich barierki. 
> 
> Możecie kogoś polecić od schodów?
> 
> Czy ktoś korzystał z usług pana Marka Pająka? (http://www.m-pajak.pl/)


Akurat mogę polecić Ci p.Jerzego z Hajnówki (więc materiały taniej) tel 600598635

----------


## marzycielka_71

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> polecam p. Jerzego Filabera 692 020 065 - zajmuje się generalnie murarką, ale ma kilka zaprzyjaźnionych ekip od innych prac. U mnie na razie pracowali murarze, cieśle i ludzie od ociepleń - zero zastrzeżeń. Dogadanych mam też elektryków i tynkarzy.
> 
> 
> Ja też polecam tego Pana!
> 
> Profesjonalizm i ludzkie podejście do klienta 
> 
> U nas skończył rok temu budowę domu w stanie surowym.


Tuż przed rozpoczęciem brukowania ścieżek i murowania tarasów okazało się, że tzreba odkopać fundamenty, oczyścić je z piasku, pomalować dwa razy dysperbitem oraz położyć folię kubełkową. Musiałam zrobić to w ciągu dwóch tygodni a tu... nikt nie chciał się podjąć takiej "głupiej" roboty. Tydzień straciłam na szukanie i nic. Ludzie oglądałi i wymyślali ceny z kosmosu (no wie Pani to robota może nie dla myślących, ale ciężka, łopatą trzeba robić itd; na marginesie to u nas sam piach i nie była to robota dla herosa). W końcu weszłam na forum, przeczytałam o Panu Jerzym, zadzwoniałam i...
Wszystko super, bardzo sumienny, kontaktował się, normalnie wycenił i dobrze to wykonał. Termin, cena, wykonanie bez zarzutu. Tak więc gorąco polecam.
Żałuję, że nie miałam tego kontaktu, gdy zaczynaliśmy naszą budowę.

----------


## Muci

Jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni s naszej ekipy ot wykonczenie (glazura, ulorzenie paneli, malowanie, szpachlowanie) moge spokojnie poleczyc swojego wykomca: p. Radka 0503 190 286

----------


## alutka84

> Witam 
> poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych tynkarzy wewnętrznych (tynk cement-wap) oraz myślącego hydraulika. Budowa południe Warszawy



p.Leszek  tel.604-805-563

----------


## Renfri

Witam,
Bardzo proszę o namiary do specjalisty od paneli , który zamontuje również progi. Nie ukrywam, że mam nóż na gardle a umówiony miesiąc temu  wykonawca łagodnie mówiąc mnie wystawił   :Evil:

----------


## kamcia461

> Witam. Chyba jestem najświeższa na tym forum. 
> Proszę o pomoc. Chociaż jestem dopiero na etapie ogrodzenia działki, przygotowania i wyrównywania terenu, to już myslę nad dobrą ekipą. Chciałabym wylac w tym roku fundamenty. NIe wiem czy się uda, bo jeszcze nie mamy pozwolenia, ale jakaś tam nadzieja jest.
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby polecic mi ekipy (tanie oczywiście i solidne   ) z okolic Radzymina. Będę budowała się w Czarnowie.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


Witam,
Niestety nie mogę jeszcze nikogo polecić, ale tez mam zamiar w tym roku ruszyć choćby z fundamentami i tez w Czarnowie. Także witaj sąsiadko i podłączę się do Twojego pytania   :Lol:

----------


## lenio_l

Czy mieliście doświadczenia z firmą MJC Marek Jurkowski z Warszawy?

----------


## Bożena030100

> Polecam glazurników pod wodzą p. Roberta 518 517 322. Zero problemów. Zostali mi poleceni prze p. Roberta od g-k wspomnianego wyżej.
> nie miałam żadnego projektu łazienek (trzech) dlatego skorzystałam z dobrych rad fachowców. Trochę ich pomęczyłam   ale poprawki (niewielkie) robili bardzo rzetelnie i teraz jestem zadowolona. Cenowo na rynku są bardzo przystępni w porównaniu z innymi fachowcami. Proszę się nie zrażać sposobem bycia p. Roberta, bo w gruncie rzeczy to bardzo porządny facet, któremu trochę brak ogłady ale jakie to ma znaczenie? Najważniejsze, że porządnie wykonuje swoją pracę


pomylilam nr glazurnika teraz juz zmienilam na dobry, sorki

----------


## dziona

Witam wszystkich serdecznie,

Postanowiliśmy z mężusiem wybudować dom  :big grin: 
Szukałam na forum informacji na temat firmy, która możne postawić dom ekologiczny i nie znalazłam...   :sad:  tj są posty które polecają wykonawców do stanu surowego ale rodzaj domu nie jest podany Dlatego tez
1-czy mogę poprosić o sprawdzona firmę która może postawić dom pasywny?
2-albo drewniany?

Dziękuje i serdecznie pozdrawiam  :smile: 
dziona

ps. jeśli ktoś ma cenne uwagi który rodzaj domu jest bardziej polecany/bardziej się sprawdza proszę o info na priv.

!!! 3xNIE REKLAMOM googlowac potrafię !!!

----------


## Bożena030100

polecam projektanta i wykonawcę przyłącza wodociągowego zbiorczego. U nas robił tylko wykonastwo ale musiał się nieźle nagimnastykować aby zrobic przyłącze zgodnie z beznadziejnym projektem 
Remigiusz Furmanek 604 903 000

----------


## rainbow_123

Pilnie poszukuję prężnej ekipy do dokończenia stanu surowego. Budowa na terenie gm. Stare Babice. Może znacie kogoś i możecie polecić. Dzwoniłam już pod telefony znalezione na forum tej grupy, ale póki co nikogo nie znalazłam.

----------


## parr

Polecam firmę House in green.Robili u mnie nawodnienie ogrodu,donice z drewna  i oświetlenie w ogrodzie.Pracują w W-wie i okolicach.Szybcy,solidni słowni i niedrodzy.I co najwazniejsze) co bardzo rzadkie u fachowców),po zapłacie całej kwoty przyjechali bez szemrania na niewielkie poprawki.

----------


## wastom

czy mial ktos doswiadczenie z ekipa od kostki brukowej pana  Rafała Przybylskiego dzialajacego na allegro pod nickiem :tgcrp  http://www.allegro.pl/item743299472_..._nostalit.html

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

> czy mial ktos doswiadczenie z ekipa od kostki brukowej pana  Rafała Przybylskiego dzialajacego na allegro pod nickiem :tgcrp  http://www.allegro.pl/item743299472_..._nostalit.html


OO - ja też właśnie chciałam sie przymierzyć do tej firmy
przyłączam się zatem do prośby o opinię   :smile:

----------


## mr6319

Hej budowniczowie i budowniczowe!!!!
*Dajcie jakis dobry namiar na wykonanie i wszelką pomoc zwiazaną z instalacją rekuperatora!!*
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ramot

> Hej budowniczowie i budowniczowe!!!!
> *Dajcie jakis dobry namiar na wykonanie i wszelką pomoc zwiazaną z instalacją rekuperatora!!*
> Pozdrawiam.


ja mogę polecić p. Krzysztofa Gruziela (reku Bartosz), tel. 602 292 820 i 501 091 270. Czasem telefon jest w posiadaniu jego wspólnika, również kompetentny gość.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kibito

z centrum to polecam firmę  KaWer - z instalacji zajmują się wentylacją mech./reku ; klimatyzacje i odkurzacze centralne .
mr6319 - tel. podałem ci na priv.

jeśli kogoś interesuje bliższe dane to proszę  info na priv. -- nie wiem jak to jest z operowaniem numerem kom. na forach  :smile:

----------


## Magda i Michał

> Napisał mr6319
> 
> Hej budowniczowie i budowniczowe!!!!
> *Dajcie jakis dobry namiar na wykonanie i wszelką pomoc zwiazaną z instalacją rekuperatora!!*
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> ja mogę polecić p. Krzysztofa Gruziela (reku Bartosz), tel. 602 292 820 i 501 091 270. Czasem telefon jest w posiadaniu jego wspólnika, również kompetentny gość.
> Pozdrawiam


A ja z kolei miałam mieszane uczucia co do ich ekipy... ja pozaznaczałam swoje miejsca do anemostatów i omówiłam to z szefami, a ekipa porobiła, tam gdzie jej było wygodnie.
W konsekwencji przyjeżdżali poprawiać - całe szczęście, że źle porobili tylko na poddaszu, gdzie była sama wełna i nic więcej  - na 16 otworów połowa była do poprawy.
Trzeba być kiedy robią i pilnować, aby zrobili tam gdzie się chce mieć zrobione.

----------


## grer

Polecam super ekipę od podbitki.
U mnie Panowie robili 1,5 dnia i wyszło super fajnie i co najważniejsze - tanio.
Polecam
Można się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul. Bieszczadzkiej
Artur Niedźwiecki, Lares ,501-662-245

Proszę się powołać na Krzysztofa z ul Bieszczadzkiej to może będzie rabacik[/quote]


Witam!

Skorzystałem z polecanej na tym Forum firmy P.H.U. „LARES” Artur Niedźwiecki (www.talares.com, 501-662-245). Wykonali u mnie podbitkę z paneli Boryszewa (trzy szczyty plus lukarna). Terminowo i sprawnie. Pisemna umowa, faktura i gwarancja. Dobry kontakt telefoniczny i mailowy z p.Arturem. Polecam!

----------


## Darkol

Witam, 
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/ekip do postawienia SSO z możliwością rozszerzenia zamówienia (w zależności od współczynnika zadowolenia Inwestora  :Smile: ).Prace na terenie gminy Dębe Wielkie, planuję rozpocząć ok. maja 2010.
Za wszystkie namiary będę bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Novatino

Witam 

Poszukuje sprawdzonego stolarza ktory wykonalby niewielka drewniana balustrade na balkon (w stylu takich iksow) i jeszcze ja wlasciwie zamontowal. 

moze ktos z szanownych sasiadow zechce podzilic sie kontaktem? 
okolice Piaseczna

pozdrawiam i dlugiej zlotej jesieni zycze wszystkim budujacym  

N

----------


## Grzesio-K

Polecam ekipę Pol-Bud - robią elewacje. Kompletna, profesjonalna i terminowa usługa w moim przypadku polegała na ociepleniu domu styro, zrobieniu podbitki i położeniu struktury.
Żadnych zastrzeżeń; po sąsiedzku robili rok wcześniej - również bez uwag.

Polecam.

Kontakt: Grzegorz Szymański 512 197  154

----------


## lbogdan

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do tynków ( cementowo-wapiennych) oraz do wylewki.

Pozdrawiam
PS.
Pozostało mi po budowie trochę stempli różnej długości ( 2,3 do 3 ok 200 sztuk).
Niedrogo oddam.

----------


## agawi74

*Szukam wykonawcy do zrobienia ogrodzenia (fundament, cokół i słupki metalowe pod drewniane sztachety). Wawer.
Z góry dziękuję.*

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał ramotki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mr6319
> 
> ...



My też *NIE POLECAMY*  *p. GOSZA*. Nasza współpraca zakończyła się na etapie wyceny, na którą czekaliśmy po kilku ponaglaniach ponad miesiąc.  :ohmy:  Facet ma olewczy stosunek do swoich klientów.

Mogę za to polecić super ekipę do rekuperacji, wentylacji mechanicznej- firma jest z Radomia robią też w Warszawie. Bardzo precyzyjny szef p. Marek Ziółkowski. Żadnych problemów, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni (zdjęcia w naszym dzienniku).
Podaję kontakt:
Gomar Marek ZIółkowski
Polna 41 /43 m. 2
26-601 Radom
tel. 0 500 105 022
[email protected]
http://www.gomar.home.pl

----------


## Ramot

no i tak to jest z tym polecaniem... Najwyraźniej nie dość, że trzeba trafić na solidnego gościa, to dodatkowo na jego dobry humor  :sad:  Tak jak mówi- , w moim przypadku współpraca z Link-Air przebiegła bez najmniejszych zakłóceń. Anemostaty są tam gdzie być miały, reku działa, wszystko odbyło się terminowo. A wycenę z tego co pamiętam dostałem w ciągu kilku dni. Widocznie wszystko zależy od terminów, no i zapewne od "chciejstwa"...

----------


## Grzesio-K

[quote="lbogdan"]Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do tynków ( cementowo-wapiennych) oraz do wylewki.



wylewki - Jarek 604 219 918 - polecam.

----------


## Magda i Michał

> Napisał lbogdan
> 
> Witam,
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do tynków ( cementowo-wapiennych) oraz do wylewki.
> 
> 
> 
> wylewki - Jarek 604 219 918 - polecam.


i polecany przez forumowiczów, forumowicz Eimund: 503 016 582

----------


## aigel

1. Polecam glazurnika - doskonały fachowiec i rozsądny nczłowiek:
p. Zbyszek tel. 604 406 428 

żałuje że dopiero pod koniec budowy u mnie pracował...  gdybym wcześniej miał ten kontakt byloby taniej, lepiej i bez nerwów...
bardzo polecam 

2. Polecam brukarzy - ponad 230m2 kompleksowo zrobili bardzo starannie, bezstresowo  i stosunkowo chyba niedrogo...
p.Grzesiek - 502 912 101

aigel

----------


## agawi74

> Witam, 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/ekip do postawienia SSO z możliwością rozszerzenia zamówienia (w zależności od współczynnika zadowolenia Inwestora ).Prace na terenie gminy Dębe Wielkie, planuję rozpocząć ok. maja 2010.
> Za wszystkie namiary będę bardzo wdzięczny.
> Pozdrawiam


Szczerze polecam firmę  REBUDOM i jej szefa Pawła Bolczaka- zajmują się budowaniem domu od SSO do pełnej wykończeniówki, usługi dekarskie, elewacje, podbitki, bruk. Z wykończeniówki to glazura,panele, zabudowa poddasza, malowanie (rownież rożne techniki typu stiuki).
U nas kończą elewację i podbitkę, zabudowę poddasza, oraz zaczynają glazurę. 
Bardzo dokładni, rzetelni, zresztą sam zobaczysz. Kontakt mamy również z polecenia.

*Rebudom
Paweł Bolczak 
tel. 793-394-655*

----------


## WaldekZ

> 2. Polecam brukarzy - ponad 230m2 kompleksowo zrobili bardzo starannie, bezstresowo  i stosunkowo chyba niedrogo...
> p.Grzesiek - 502 912 101
> 
> aigel


Na jakim terenie działają?

Pozdrawiam
WaldekZ

----------


## aigel

> Napisał aigel
> 
> 2. Polecam brukarzy - ponad 230m2 kompleksowo zrobili bardzo starannie, bezstresowo  i stosunkowo chyba niedrogo...
> p.Grzesiek - 502 912 101
> 
> aigel
> 
> 
> Na jakim terenie działają?
> ...


wschodnia strona Warszawy - są z Rembertowa 

aigel

----------


## Whitemag

Również polecam:

Rekuperacja:
Gomar Marek Ziółkowski 
[email protected] 
http://www.gomar.home.pl

Wylewki:
Eimund 503 016 582

----------


## bardzobardzo

Również polecam, współpraca bardzo dobra, zero problemów.



> Rekuperacja: 
> Gomar Marek Ziółkowski 
> [email protected] 
> http://www.gomar.home.pl

----------


## lila134

Witam,

Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś kto robi kuchnie na wymiar i szafy wnękowe. 

Dziękuje [email protected]

----------


## emqwadrat

Skończyliśmy więc czas na polecanie. W opisie piszę co u nas zrobili.

1. Geodeta - szybki, konkretny i rozsądny cenowo, jest z Pruszkowa- terytorium działań nie znam: 505 020 200

2. Ślusarz - słupki do ogrodzenia, brama przesuwna, furtki - jak powie, że można to można, jak powie, że nie da rady to faktycznie ostatecznie nie da rady   :big grin:  , dokładny- terytorium działania chyba cała W-wa i okolice - 602 260 516

3. Brama do garażu- firma z Pruszkowa - 695 733 695

4. Koparka do fundamentów i równania + wywóz ziemi - niesamowicie precyzyjny (właściciel) i cholernie szybki (mam porównanie) co powoduje, że cena początkowo normalna ostatecznie wychodzi super - zakres działania Białołęka choć robili u mnie na drugim końcu W-wy (wracając z jakiejś innej dużej roboty) więc warto próbować - 501 286 315

5. Drzwi zewnętrzne drewniane - firma z Bartyckiej - diler polskiego producenta - marka w ogóle nieznana ale jakość suuuper i świetna cena, trzeba tylko przypilnować do końca co się zamawia - 601 094 385

6. Elektryk - super, supr, super....... świetne rozwiązania, super wykonanie, niezła cena, jedna wada- długo robi, pan starej daty - terytorium działania cała W-wa i okolice choć preferowane południe   :big grin:  - 501 756 358

7. Ogrzewanie, podłogówka instalacja wod-kan, młody chłopak z fajnymi pomysłami i precyzyjnym wykonaniem, jak się na coś umawia to nie ma siły żeby nie zrobił w terminie- terytorium działania nieznane - 502 286 264

8. Posadzki - szybka i dobra robota - 514 900 065

Powołajcie się na Mirka z Rybia.


Cała reszta niewarta polecenia, każdy z innego powodu.

Powodzenia

----------


## kibito

Z geodetą jak wyglądało rozliczanie ? jak cię liczył  :smile:  że szybko to już wiem  :big grin:

----------


## piwopijca

Nie wiem czy juz podawalem:
* od wylewek z miksokreta - Rafal Kucharski 783 013 120 -dobrzy skubani sa i posadzki jak lusterko rownie i gladkie
* studnie wiercone to P. Badura - jesli nie moze wjechac samochod to recznie wierca, zaden problem. Rejony Wawra zna wiec sam proponuje glebokosci w danym obszarze -ja mam na 12m i bardzo dobra woda, pija ja ekipy ktore u mnie pracuja i chwala sobie ja


* Reszta prac to juz moge polecic Pana Pawla 793-394-655 -robi u mnie w tej chwili i jeszcze porobi  :smile:  Tutaj moge napisac najwiecej bo na bierzaco
Nie sa z Warszawy a w zwiazku z tym nie sa wypaczeni cenowo i jakosciowo -nie wala tandety za duza kase.
Elewacje tak dokladnie robia ze chyba nie ma miejsca gdzie nie byloby styropianu lub pianki. 
- Ocieplaja poddasza welna i zabudowy suche robia, gladzie szpachlowania etc... -wykonczeniowke kompletna
Z tego co mi powiedzial wiem, ze na mazurach buduja tez domy sso, no ale w Warszawie raczej wykonczeniowka -tak jakos mi sie wydaje.
Ma rowniez bardzo dokladnych glazurnikow -innych ekip nie znam bo skad indziej mialem. Jego znalazlem z polecenia od znajomego ze slaska   :Lol:   -daleko sie zapuscil hehe...

BTW. Jego glazurnicy wchodza niedlugo do mnie, jak tylko obecna ekipa skonczy podbitke-nocuja na budowie i nie mozna ukladac plytek.

Mowil mi ze ma elektrykow, hydralikow, tynkarzy i jeszcze kogos tam, zazwyczaj oddzielne ekpiy do roznych prac no ale ja juz jestem po tych etapach wiec nie interesowalo mnie to zbytnio.
Teren dzialania to juz chyba telefonicznie z nim trzeba dogadac, na Wawrze bez problemu bylo wiec moze i gdzie indziej da rade

Poprawiaja - rownaja tez zabudowe poddasza po firmie z Bialegostoku, tak to jest gdy bierze sie ekipe z tzw. ulicy  :Evil: 

Pzdr.

----------


## Bożena030100

Polecam forumowego _Zbycha_ od alarmów. Jest rzeczywiście specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. Dodatkowo po zainsalowaniu alarmu przyjeżdża zawsze gdy zgłaszalismy jakiś problem. Alarm to bardzo istotna rzecz w domu i dobrze jeśli się tym zajmie fachowiec. Dodatkowo _Zbych_ ma ogromną wiedzę i doświadczenie więc z prwnością doradzi nam najlepszą dla nas opcję zabezpieczeń

----------


## kibito

> ... no i zapewne od "chciejstwa"...


a z tym to nie  jest już tak łatwo  :big grin:  --- tylko jak nie masz chciejstwa to nie masz klientów - chyba ze brak konkurencji w okolicy i ludzie są na ciebie skazani  :big grin:

----------


## emqwadrat

> Z geodetą jak wyglądało rozliczanie ? jak cię liczył  że szybko to już wiem


Szybko to się zjawiał i robił mapki...."czepiaczu"  :Wink2:  

Rozliczenie po wykonaniu mapek - 400 za wytyczenie budynku i 800 za mapę do odbioru budynku.

----------


## kibito

dzięki za info 
pozdrawiam

----------


## piast

Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z Waldemarem Wnuczkiem (pochodzą z Kraśnika działają na terenie W-wy i Lublina). Jego ekipa trudni się zabudową K-G, malowaniem, układaniem glazury, i budową kominka. Do każdej z powyższych czynności mam uzasadnione zastrzeżenia. Prace nad kominkiem po n-tej poprawce zostały  porzucone (chyba nie czuł się na siłach, żeby zrobić kominek prosto). Musiał to poprawiać inny fachowiec. Do dnia dzisiejszego (od 22 września) nie udało mi się skontaktować z ww. panem. Wystrzegajcie się kontaktu na nr telefonu 608-802-110, 501-255-751.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grave

a doo ocieplenia poddasza kogoś możecie polecić z W-wy/okolic...?  :Roll:

----------


## piwopijca

```
* Reszta prac to juz moge polecic Pana Pawla 793-394-655
```

Ociepla elewacje ale i poddasza,zadzwon bo ma dobre ceny -jakby nie pracowal w Warszawie   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Z tego co wiem zajmuje sie wykonczeniowka i ma kilka ekip do roznych prac.
Mozesz powolac sie na mnie-jako piwopijce.
W tej chwili robi mi jeszcze ocieplenia garazy i kilka zabudow z GK ale w tydzien lub dwa moze zakonczy wiec... 
Nie podam cen bo indywidualnie trzeba negocjowac, ale porownujac do innych ofert jest ba...rdzo duza roznica. 
Ma jeszcze jedna zalete, bardzo starannie wszystko robia -mam na mysli moja elewacje i to co robia wgarazu  :smile: 

Pzdr.

----------


## Magda i Michał

a ja poszukuję ekipy, która zajęłaby się zabudową kominka z płaszczem wodnym i obłożeniem go kamieniem.  Znacie kogoś i możecie polecić?

----------


## Chucky82

Witam serdecznie 
 A my niestety musimy ostrzec przed budowlańcami którzy u nas budują już minęło 6miesięcy domek 200m2 i ciągle skończyć nie mogą.... Firma Deko-Bud p.Marcin i p.Artur z ok.Piastowa... Po prostu porażka    :Mad:   Ciągle obiecują że jeszcze 2tyg a te 2tyg ciągną się już od 2miesięcy!!! Normalnie szok.... NIE POLECAM !!!!!   :Evil:  
No i tak czekamy aż skończą i dalej nie kończą ale na otarcie łez chociaż dekarze wchodzą od poniedziałku...jeśli nie będzie padać śnieg  :wink:  
Czy może ktoś polecieć kogoś do zrobienia ogrodzenia(podmurówka, słupki i siatka) ??????????? Z góry dziękuję

----------


## kgasiorowska

Witam,
Chcialam polecic glazurnika ktory wlasnie ostatecznie skonczyl u mnie prace. Pan Janusz polecany byl juz na forum przez jednego z forumowiczow a ja chcialam jedynie dolaczyc sie do pochwaly. Glazurnik ten nie marudzi, wszystko wykonal z nalezyta starannoscia i cenowo tez jest ok. Oby wiecej bylo takich fachowcow.
Mozna powolac sie na Kasie z Duchnic
telefon do Pana Janusza 604 684 786

----------


## Ralfi11

> Polecam forumowego _Zbycha_ od alarmów. Jest rzeczywiście specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. Dodatkowo po zainsalowaniu alarmu przyjeżdża zawsze gdy zgłaszalismy jakiś problem. Alarm to bardzo istotna rzecz w domu i dobrze jeśli się tym zajmie fachowiec. Dodatkowo _Zbych_ ma ogromną wiedzę i doświadczenie więc z prwnością doradzi nam najlepszą dla nas opcję zabezpieczeń


I ja się pod tym mogę podpisać .

----------


## Gosiak111

> A my niestety musimy ostrzec przed budowlańcami którzy u nas budują już minęło 6miesięcy domek 200m2 i ciągle skończyć nie mogą.... Firma Deko-Bud p.Marcin i p.Artur z ok.Pruszkowa... Po prostu porażka     Ciągle obiecują że jeszcze 2tyg a te 2tyg ciągną się już od 2miesięcy!!! Normalnie szok.... NIE POLECAM !!!!!   
> No i tak czekamy aż skończą i dalej nie kończą


6 miesięcy ... Tyle miał się budować mój 234m2. Po 13 miesiącach mam niewiele ponad stan surowy zamknięty i nerwy w proszku.   :Evil:  A miało być tak pięknie.  :Evil:

----------


## Istana

Zainteresowanym budową w systemie szkieletowym mogę polecić firmę Stolmark z Woli Karczewskiej - własna mini fabryka, super sprawna ekipa, efekty ich pracy można oglądać w moim dzienniku budowy.

Druga ekipa warta polecenia- od wczoraj działają na moim dachu i mimo, że to dopiero 2 dni zdanie już sobie o nich wyrobiłam. Nie ma picia kawki co pół godz.  (a co gorsze piwka), kołżenia papierosków, przekładania nogi na nogę i "mądralenia się", za to praca od 6 rano (muszą chyba wstawać o 4-ej by dojechać na moją budowę z Wawki) do zachodu slońca. Jednym słowem FACHOWO. Mowa o ekipie dekarzy z szefem p. Karolem W. poleconej przez forumowego p. Michała Dąbrowicza z firmy Dachlux. 
Namiary mogę wysłać na priv.

----------


## Chucky82

6 miesięcy ... Tyle miał się budować mój 234m2. Po 13 miesiącach mam niewiele ponad stan surowy zamknięty i nerwy w proszku.   :Evil:  A miało być tak pięknie.  :Evil: [/quo 
Cześć GOSIAK111 czy Ci sami budowlańcy u Ciebie budują co u nas?? Też p.Marcin i p.Artur??   :Evil:   Współczuję z całego serca!!!

Czy może ktoś polecieć kogoś do zrobienia ogrodzenia(podmurówka, słupki i siatka) ??????????? Z góry dziękuję

----------


## AVID

Poszukuję kogoś takiego jak* Zbych od alarmów tylko w wersji SERWISANT VIESSMANNA:*) :smile:  :smile: działającego na terenie Wawy.

Warunki do spełnienia to :

1.Nie mądrzący się tylko znający na rzeczy

2.Odbierający telefon

3.Umawiający się i przyjeżdzający a nie dzwoniący że dzisiaj już nie da rady i że zadzwonimy się jutro to się "zgramy" :smile: 

4.Mający papiery dotyczące uprawnień od Viessmanna  które można zobaczyć a nie takie które są w Nibyladii

5.Inkasujący pieniądze z naszej szerokości geograficznej a nie wersja w euro przeliczona na złotówki plus coś jeszcze 

To chyba wszystko co mi przychodzi do głowy :smile: Ciekawe czy taki ktoś stąpa po tym świecie?

----------


## Elena76

> Poszukuję kogoś takiego jak* Zbych od alarmów tylko w wersji SERWISANT VIESSMANNA:*)działającego na terenie Wawy.
> 
> Warunki do spełnienia to :
> 
> 1.Nie mądrzący się tylko znający na rzeczy
> 
> 2.Odbierający telefon
> 
> 3.Umawiający się i przyjeżdzający a nie dzwoniący że dzisiaj już nie da rady i że zadzwonimy się jutro to się "zgramy"
> ...


Avid, spróbuj zadzwonić do Faltermu w Łomiankach, może Ci kogoś polecą.

----------


## AVID

*Elena76* Kłopot w tym że ja nie chcę już "kogoś" Proszę forumowiczów o sprawdzonego człowieka  bo "kogoś" to mogę wziąć z gazety w 3 min.Tu chodzi o znalezienie i wypromowanie serwisanta który ma te cechy o których pisałem  :smile:

----------


## Elena76

> *Elena76* Kłopot w tym że ja nie chcę już "kogoś" Proszę forumowiczów o sprawdzonego człowieka  bo "kogoś" to mogę wziąć z gazety w 3 min.Tu chodzi o znalezienie i wypromowanie serwisanta który ma te cechy o których pisałem


Hm, nie wiem, czy taki ideał w ogóle istnieje  :Roll:  
Ale powodzenia w poszukiwaniach...   :smile:

----------


## AVID

Pan powiedział mi szukaj a znajdziesz .Tak zrobiłem i szukam :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## jablonka

Pan Dariusz Lasek - to godny polecenia wykonawca schodów drewnianych. Często polecany na tym forum przez innych użytkowników. A ja mogę to potwierdzić. W naszym domu wykonał piękne schody dębowe z barierkami i bramką zabezpieczającą, drzwi do pralni (nietypowe bo ze skosem) oraz barierki na balkony. Wykonanie bardzo solidne, po pracy posprzątane. Pan Darek wraz z bratem - pełna kultura. Szkoda, że tak mało jest ekip, które można polecić z czystym sumieniem. 
Korzystałam już z namiarów na kilku "solidnych wykonawców" polecanych na tym forum, ale u nas niestety nie potwierdziła się wysoka jakość wykonywanych usług. Często odnosiło się wrażenie, że wykonawcy sami siebie polecali. W tym wypadku polecany pan Darek spisał się na medal i jest rzeczywiście godny polecenia. Podaję namiary jeśli ktoś chciałby skorzystać 608 404 823

----------


## piwopijca

> Pan powiedział mi szukaj a znajdziesz .Tak zrobiłem i szukam


Moze dryndnij do firmy Ekoemiter, nie wiem czy Viessman'a robi ale ja u niego Vaillanta PC instaluje z podlogowka kompletna -moze i ma papiery na Viessman'a. Musisz sprawdzic-zapytac sie go bo nie wiem czy strone odswiezaja. Bardzo sympatyczny facet i nie bedzie krecil jesli nie ma papierow.

Pzdr.

----------


## agawi74

> Pan Dariusz Lasek - to godny polecenia wykonawca schodów drewnianych. Często polecany na tym forum przez innych użytkowników. A ja mogę to potwierdzić. W naszym domu wykonał piękne schody dębowe z barierkami i bramką zabezpieczającą, drzwi do pralni (nietypowe bo ze skosem) oraz barierki na balkony. Wykonanie bardzo solidne, po pracy posprzątane. Pan Darek wraz z bratem - pełna kultura. Szkoda, że tak mało jest ekip, które można polecić z czystym sumieniem. 
> Korzystałam już z namiarów na kilku "solidnych wykonawców" polecanych na tym forum, ale u nas niestety nie potwierdziła się wysoka jakość wykonywanych usług. Często odnosiło się wrażenie, że wykonawcy sami siebie polecali. W tym wypadku polecany pan Darek spisał się na medal i jest rzeczywiście godny polecenia. Podaję namiary jeśli ktoś chciałby skorzystać 608 404 823


A mogłabym prosić o wklejenie zdjęcia Twoich schodów i ich cenę na priva?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## filekman

Szczerze polecam do wykonania łazienki i innych prac glazurniczych pana Roberta (forumowy Vadiol). W moim przekonaniu moje łazienki były mocno skomplikowane. W większej łazience było w sumie używane 4 rodzaje płytek ściennych, 2 rodzaje podłogowych i mozaika. Wszystko świetnie wyszło.
Co ważne cały czas byliśmy w kontakcie, nic nie działo się bez mojej akceptacji.
Poza tym pan Robert kładł mi marmur w holu i wiatrołapie. Jest bardzo dokładny - zgadza się nawet kierunek żył w marmurze.
Jakbym miał kolejny raz robić łazienki nie szukałbym nikogo innego.

----------


## yvetka

Czy u kogoś robił może Pan Jacek Czerwiński zabudowę kuchenną lub szafę - garderobę? 
Poszukuję kogoś sensownego i nie z cenami z kosmosu.
Znalazłam kiedyś namiar na tego Pana na FM.

----------


## grave

> Szczerze polecam do wykonania łazienki i innych prac glazurniczych pana Roberta (forumowy Vadiol). W moim przekonaniu moje łazienki były mocno skomplikowane. W większej łazience było w sumie używane 4 rodzaje płytek ściennych, 2 rodzaje podłogowych i mozaika. Wszystko świetnie wyszło.
> Co ważne cały czas byliśmy w kontakcie, nic nie działo się bez mojej akceptacji.
> Poza tym pan Robert kładł mi marmur w holu i wiatrołapie. Jest bardzo dokładny - zgadza się nawet kierunek żył w marmurze.
> Jakbym miał kolejny raz robić łazienki nie szukałbym nikogo innego.


..pierwszy post i od razu reklama?   :ohmy:

----------


## piwopijca

> Czy u kogoś robił może Pan Jacek Czerwiński zabudowę kuchenną lub szafę - garderobę? 
> Poszukuję kogoś sensownego i nie z cenami z kosmosu.
> Znalazłam kiedyś namiar na tego Pana na FM.


Nie wiem czy to ta sama osoba ale Pan Andrzej Czerwinski z Radomia (AGC) to owszem robil mi kilka rzeczy w mieszkaniu i bedzie robil w nowym domu.
Mamy sypialnie i parapety przez niego zrobione a tesciowie kuchnie oraz zabudowe w przedpokoju mieli - znowu beda miec przez niego wykonana kuchnie   :smile:  to chyba niezly jest hehe...

Pzdr.

----------


## Pawelstone

Witam serdecznie.
Mam problem z wywierceniem studni. Czy ktoś ma może namiary na jakiegoś sprawdzonego i solidnego studniarza?-okolice Białołęki.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## basia_z_lasu

> Może komuś się przyda... 
> 
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która wykonywała u nas docieplenie poddasza (Rockwool 2 x 15cm) z zabudową k-g Rigips. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni - robota została wykonana sprawnie i dobrze, za rozsądne pieniądze (40zł/m2 w tym 2-krotne szpachlowanie k-g po całości) i przy tym bardzo czysto. 
> 
> Ta sama ekipa wykonuje również tynki i elewacje - u mnie zrobili ponad 1000m2 tynków wewn. i zewn. cem-wap., boniowanie okien, parapety zewnętrzne z klinkieru oraz różne prace wykończeniowe (w tym glazurę). Ceny bardzo przystępne, gorąco polecamy, w razie zainteresowania zapraszamy na wizję lokalną . W ciągu dwóch najbliższych tygodni jest możliwość bezpośredniego kontaktu z szefem firmy u nas na budowie. 
> 
> Wiem, że dość niespodziewanie zwolnił im się termin na za 2-3 tygodnie. 
> Podaję namiar: pan Krzysztof Sokół, kom xxxxxxx. 
> 
> ...


*ODRADZAM*. Z powodu reklamy na forum panom wzrosła ilość zleceń i odwalają fuszerki. Tynki zrobili OK ( ale to było 3 miesiące temu  i robi to inna ekipa, współpracująca). Natomiast ocieplenie poddasza - zero dokładności. Aż mi szkoda drogich materiałów o wysokich współczynnikach - przy ich dokładności tak samo wyszłoby najtańszą wełną. Co najgorsze - choć zaklinali się, że kleją folię paroizolacyjną -  robią to tylko jak inwestor widzi. Odkryliśmy płytę w łazience, czyli tam gdzie paroizolacja jest konieczna, i folia nie jest posklejana. Przycięta niechlujnie, drogi kołnierz paroizolacyjny, dokupiony z oknem dachowym nie przyklejony, załamka. A przecież sklejenie folii taśmą zajmuje tylko chwilę.  Nie wiem jak się sprawa zakończy, bo na razie ich nie ma, a za to co zrobili zapłaciłam. Dobrze, że jeszcze nie zaszpachlowane.
 Nie zlecę im ocieplenia na zewnątrz, bo to też wymaga dokładności i podejrzewam, że kleją na placki, jak inwestor nie patrzy. Ciekawe, czy forumowiczka, która ich poleciła, widziała co ma pod gipskartonami...   :Evil:

----------


## kibito

Najgorsze co może być jak wykonawca idzie na ilość nie jakość - może to i w jego rozumowaniu logiczne bo ma więcej kasy ale kopie sobie przez to dołek pod sobą bo zaraz odbije się to na nim po zwiększonej ilości negatywnych opinii klientów - a wiadomo że teraz klient stara się być na bieżąco, przynajmniej ten świadomy  :big grin:  
tylko ile osób będzie świadomych takiej sytuacji :/ albo... może to pojedynczy przypadek ?

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

Ja polecam swoich glazurników. Fachowa robota z pomysłem i głową, żadne odwal się.
Ceny atrakcyjne podłoga 40 PLN, sciany 45, łazienka ondywidualnie ale nie wygórowane ceny, co wane tną płytki pod kątem a nie wykańczają palstikowymi listawmi.

Bardzo polecam tel do szefa 787848444

----------


## pawlaczynski

Witam,

A nie ma ktoś namiaru na projektanta z uprawnieniami drogowymi? Głupi zjazd z drogi powiatowej staramy się zrobić ale papierów przy tym tyle, co przy budowie Stadionu Narodowego.

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję
P.R.

----------


## filekman

> Napisał filekman
> 
> Szczerze polecam do wykonania łazienki i innych prac glazurniczych pana Roberta (forumowy Vadiol). W moim przekonaniu moje łazienki były mocno skomplikowane. W większej łazience było w sumie używane 4 rodzaje płytek ściennych, 2 rodzaje podłogowych i mozaika. Wszystko świetnie wyszło.
> Co ważne cały czas byliśmy w kontakcie, nic nie działo się bez mojej akceptacji.
> Poza tym pan Robert kładł mi marmur w holu i wiatrołapie. Jest bardzo dokładny - zgadza się nawet kierunek żył w marmurze.
> Jakbym miał kolejny raz robić łazienki nie szukałbym nikogo innego.
> 
> 
> ..pierwszy post i od razu reklama?


Akurat Vadiol na brak pracy i pozytywnych postów od zadowolonych z jego pracy ludzi nie narzeka. Także w kontekście tego myślę że reklama to nie jest, raczej kolejny post opisujący porządną robotę i pomagający podjąć trafną decyzję takim jak ja.

----------


## Elena76

> Napisał grave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał filekman
> 
> ...


na liczbę negatywnych postów za to może ponarzekać, bo parę historii nie przeszło bez echa...

----------


## aga&piotr

Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje fachowców od wykończenia(zabudowy GK, gładzie, malowanie, drzwi, parapety, panele itp.) to możemy polecić p. Tomka - 600-038-780. Robił u nas wyżej wymienione prace i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## agawi74

> Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje fachowców od wykończenia(zabudowy GK, gładzie, malowanie, drzwi, parapety, panele itp.) to możemy polecić p. Tomka - 600-038-780. Robił u nas wyżej wymienione prace i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.


A ja bardzo polecam do tych samych prac i nie tylko 
Paweł Bolczak 
tel. 793-394-655

Kończą u nas elewację i zabudowę poddasza oraz zaczynają płytki. Najporządniejsza ekipa, którą mieliśmy do tej pory   :Lol:  

A przy okazji, czy macie kogoś porządnego do ogrodzenia? Kierunek Wawer.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sandra&piotr

u nas właśnie kończy ekipa murarska. bardzo sprawni i dokładni bez zastrzeżeń.
telefon w razie potrzeby na priv

----------


## Elena76

Czy możecie polecić kogoś w Warszawie lub okolicach, kto mi doradzi w sprawie doboru filtrów do wody (i je sprzeda)?

----------


## hiro77

> Napisał blaniek
> 
> Może komuś się przyda... 
> 
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę, która wykonywała u nas docieplenie poddasza (Rockwool 2 x 15cm) z zabudową k-g Rigips. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni - robota została wykonana sprawnie i dobrze, za rozsądne pieniądze (40zł/m2 w tym 2-krotne szpachlowanie k-g po całości) i przy tym bardzo czysto. 
> 
> Ta sama ekipa wykonuje również tynki i elewacje - u mnie zrobili ponad 1000m2 tynków wewn. i zewn. cem-wap., boniowanie okien, parapety zewnętrzne z klinkieru oraz różne prace wykończeniowe (w tym glazurę). Ceny bardzo przystępne, gorąco polecamy, w razie zainteresowania zapraszamy na wizję lokalną . W ciągu dwóch najbliższych tygodni jest możliwość bezpośredniego kontaktu z szefem firmy u nas na budowie. 
> 
> Wiem, że dość niespodziewanie zwolnił im się termin na za 2-3 tygodnie. 
> ...


Ja tez po reklamach na forum chciałem skusić się na tą ekipę do ocieplenia budynku ale jak zobaczyłem roboete w ich wykonaniu to dałem soobie spokój.

----------


## Małgośka Ł.

Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Kucharskiego (602-325-904). Jest to producent szamba betonowego.

Pan Kucharski już wcześniej był polecany w tym wątku. Firma solidna, słowna i można się z nimi dogadać. Mają swój sprzęt (koparka) i o nic nie trzeba się martwić.   :big grin:   Po prostu SUPER !

Zdjęcia z montażu szamba można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## ambroma

> Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Kucharskiego (602-325-904). Jest to producent szamba betonowego.
> 
> Pan Kucharski już wcześniej był polecany w tym wątku. Firma solidna, słowna i można się z nimi dogadać. Mają swój sprzęt (koparka) i o nic nie trzeba się martwić.    Po prostu SUPER !
> 
> Zdjęcia z montażu szamba można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku budowy.


Potwierdzam. Firma p.Kucharskiego jest OK.

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał Małgośka Ł.
> 
> Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Kucharskiego (602-325-904). Jest to producent szamba betonowego.
> 
> Pan Kucharski już wcześniej był polecany w tym wątku. Firma solidna, słowna i można się z nimi dogadać. Mają swój sprzęt (koparka) i o nic nie trzeba się martwić.    Po prostu SUPER !
> 
> Zdjęcia z montażu szamba można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku budowy.
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam. Firma p.Kucharskiego jest OK.


A ja polecam firmę, która robi szamba szczelne betonowe i oczyszczalnie. Kilka osób na rożnych forach bardzo ją polecało 
*Eko-Trans z Jedlińska 
http://www.szambo.go3.pl/* 
Szybko, sprawnie i co ważne terminowo.

----------


## leszekg

Witam budowniczych 

Sezon budowlany kończy się powoli. 
Dlatego podzielę się kontaktami do osób które mogę polecić, oraz zapytam o wasze dobre trafienia.  :smile: )

- tynki cementowo-wapienne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym                                          - Pan Jan 667 329 349
- elektryka EIB/KNX - Jan Lubas 509 950 008
- okna PUMAR- +48 81 865 67 00 - Wiekszosc okien produkowanych do Niemiec, Francji, Holandii, Portugalii. Okna nie sa super tanie, ale jakość wykonania po prostu europejska.
- brama Normstahl - HUGO Janki 601 213 025 - Najtańsze miejsce gdzie znalazłem Normstahl.

Staram się ułożyć kolejny sezon gdzie mam nadzieję na finisz.  :smile:  

W związku z tym mam pytanie: 
1. Czy macie ekipę polecaną ode elewacji? Patrzyłem na forum, ale znalazłem tylko: klinkier na elewacjach - Pan Tomasz Buczyński 505 112 971. Jednak tutaj jest napisane, że klinkier. Czy ekipa robi także elewację jako całość, a nie tylko klinkier? 
2. Poszukuję też firmy, która wykona ścianę i drzwi ze szkła. To dosyć specyficzny pomysł dlatego nie jest łatwo znaleźć tego typu firmę. 
3. No i na koniec poszukuję dobrej ekipy od wykończeniówki czyli malowanie, ceramika. 
4. I jeszcze dodam, że może kogoś od parkietu (drewno) macie pod ręką. 
5. Potrzebuję też kogoś od projektowania ogrodów, 
6. Układania kostki 
7. No i jeszcze jakiś stolarz. Wykonawca kuchni itp.

I wtedy dom będzie już do wprowadzenia. )) 

Z góry wszystkim dziękuję za telefony, email i posty na forum gdzie można zasięgnąć takiej informacji dla Warszawy. 

pzdr, 

Leszek

----------


## Ramot

do elewacji zdecydowanie polecam ekipę p. Janka, 886 263 781. 
Kilku innych fachowców od spraw wszelakich również mogę polecić, namiary w ostatnim poście w moim dzienniku. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## agawi74

*Proszę o kontakt kogoś u kogo jest ukladana dachówka. Potrzebuję dekarzy na 1 dzień-muszą wykonać parapety w 2 lukarnach i założyć 3 strażaki na kominach. PILNE! (Wawer)
Z góry dziękuję*

----------


## leszekg

WOW no to masz troche listy numerów w swoim poście. 
Na prawdę bardzo pomocne. Teraz mam już konkretną listę i zimą będę miał gdzie dzwonić.  :smile: ))

Na prawdę wielkie dzięki za pomoc i informacje o wykonawcach. 

Kłaniam się w pas. 

pzdr,

Leszek

----------


## falc0n

To ja NIE polecam p. Slawka Debskiego z Konstancina. Prace wykonywane przez jego ekipy to jedno wielkie g...
Dotyczy: elewacji, tynkow wewnetrznych , wylewki, ocieplenia poddasza i inne.

----------


## agawi74

*A ja zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM glazurnika p. WIESŁAWA GARDYSZEWSKIEGO i jego wspólnika MARIANA!* 
Szef pochodzi z Łomianek i tam działają, ale nie gardzą innymi dzielnicami w Warszawie.

Po pierwsze- zanim wezmą się do pracy, tydzien narzekają, że to warunki polowe, bo budowa, a nie blokowisko, itp. Zaznaczam, że na noclego jadą do swoich domków.

Po drugie- oficjalna stwaka to 50 zł/1m2, ale... za nic nie można od nich wydusić ile kosztuje szlifowanie plytek, docinki do skosu, obudowa wanny,cokół itd. Na koniec liczą ile chcę i w rezultacie 
*cena to ponad 85 zł/m2*  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Ostrzegam, że liczą sobie też każde dodatkowe umycie rąk   :Lol:  

Po trzecie- są niedokładni, każdą rzecz robią jak najłatwiejszym sposobem, nie doradzą, wręcz przeciwnie. Nie pilnują poziomu podłóg, w rezultacie poziom podóg w jednym pomieszczeniu jest inny niż w pomieszczeniu obok!   :ohmy:  

Ostrzegam, uważajcie na p.  WIESŁAWA GARDYSZEWSKIEGO I jego wspólnika MARIANA.

----------


## Igrek

Witam, nadszedł czas pochwalić się wykonaną pracę: forumowy Vadiol, konkretny, solidny w swoim fachu, przyznam że przymiarki były do innego wykonawcy bo oczywiście na "pierwszy żut oka" cena wydawała się dość wysoka...ale było warto wydać każdą złotówkę, ten człowiek naprawdę jest profesjonalistą! jak się "ogarnę" zrobię zdjęcia i pokażę, bo warto!

----------


## piwopijca

Moze ogarnij sie trosze szybciej i napisz co Ci wykonywal a nie tylko zachwalasz. Trudno skorzystac skoro nie wiadomo od czego czlowiek jest!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pzdr.

----------


## Rafal1975

Witam wszystkich,

Czy moglibyście polecić jakąś solidną ekipę, która zajmuje się wykańczaniem wnętrz (okolice Warszawy) ? W nowopowstałym domu potrzebuję kogoś do malowania. Problem w tym, że ściany wymagają również poprawek - gipsowania, założnia kontowników aluminiowych, wyrównania. Gdybyście mieli kogoś kto zajmie się tym kompleksowo to bardzo proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Grzesio-K

> Witam budowniczych 
> 
> Sezon budowlany kończy się powoli. 
> Dlatego podzielę się kontaktami do osób które mogę polecić, oraz zapytam o wasze dobre trafienia. )
> 
> - tynki cementowo-wapienne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym                                          - Pan Jan 667 329 349
> - elektryka EIB/KNX - Jan Lubas 509 950 008
> - okna PUMAR- +48 81 865 67 00 - Wiekszosc okien produkowanych do Niemiec, Francji, Holandii, Portugalii. Okna nie sa super tanie, ale jakość wykonania po prostu europejska.
> - brama Normstahl - HUGO Janki 601 213 025 - Najtańsze miejsce gdzie znalazłem Normstahl.
> ...



No to po kolei:

1. Elewacje - Grzesiek Szymański i Adam Rybak, tel. 512 197 154. Polecania na forum, robotę możesz sobie obejrzeć u mnie, u sąsiada, w Babicach, na Kwirynowie - ja to oglądałem, zleciłem, z roboty jestem b. zadowolony

5. projekt ogrodu - Mariola Ratajczak (zdaje się ma nawet strone w necie od nazwy firmy AGAPANT). Ma papiery, doświadczenie i fajny ogród przy własnym domu. Zaprojektowała mi tak jak chciałem, wizualki, obmiary, dobór roślinności do warunków działki i potrzeb przyszłych "ogrodników". Tel.  501 184 489

6. Kostka - Mariusz Dąbrowski 505 835 328 - zrobił mi z kostki Semelrock płukanej to co zaprojektowała Mariola plus dodatkowo odprowadzenie wody opadowej z dachu i podjazdu wg wspólnej koncepcji. Fachowo i z pełnym zaangażowaniem.

Co do reszty branż  raczej nie pomogę. A robotę powyższych ekip możesz sprawdzić choćby u mnie.

Pozdrawiam,
g

----------


## Igrek

> Moze ogarnij sie trosze szybciej i napisz co Ci wykonywal a nie tylko zachwalasz. Trudno skorzystac skoro nie wiadomo od czego czlowiek jest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pzdr.


Ogarne się  :big grin:   swoją drogą vadiol na muratorze nie jest incognito, ma sporo koments :smile:  glazurnik w swoim fachu

----------


## lesiak77

Dołączamy do grona zadowolonych inwestorów u których swoje prace wykonywał polecany już niejednokrotnie pan Robert od kartongipsów, prace wykonane były terminowo, szybko, czysto a efekt naprawdę zadowalający, to jedna z niewielu ekip które mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić kontakt do *pana Roberta 0 502 469 645* i drugi fachowiec elektryk *pan Andrzej 0 605 317 775*, również terminowo, mimo że pod tynk to niemalże od linijki, ciekawe rozwiązania a cała instalacja udokumentowana

----------


## Janusz J

Witam.

Czy ktoś z Was mógłby polecić architekta do zrobienia projektu indywidualnego.
Najlepiej na południe od Warszawy.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## leszekg

Dzięki bardzo za informację. Teraz biorę się za dzwonienie.  :smile: )

Na prawdę duże dzięki.


Leszek

----------


## andrzej_izabelin

> Napisał Małgośka Ł.
> 
> Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Kucharskiego (602-325-904). Jest to producent szamba betonowego.
> 
> Pan Kucharski już wcześniej był polecany w tym wątku. Firma solidna, słowna i można się z nimi dogadać. Mają swój sprzęt (koparka) i o nic nie trzeba się martwić.    Po prostu SUPER !
> 
> Zdjęcia z montażu szamba można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku budowy.
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam. Firma p.Kucharskiego jest OK.


Witam 

Rozumiem, że chodzi o firmę z Mościsk. ... Fakt solidni ale też i drodzy za 10m3 4500 PLN to dużo. Ja właśnie wstawiałem szambo z firmy WAF-POL koszt szamba (pokrywa wzomcniona) + komin 1m + żeliwny właz koszt 3 000 PLN. 
Solidna robota i solidne szambo, montowane z głową. Koszt koparki to 80 PLN dojazd i 2h pracy 160 PLN

Szambo pod klucz to koszt 3240 PLN

----------


## Asia...

Witam

Poszukuję sprawdzonego i dokładnego glazurnika Najlepiej z okolic Warszawy 
Super by było gdyby ceny za metr nie były oszałamiające 
Miałam już przyjemność z cenami z kosmosu za m.kw glazury
i podobna prośba o hydraulika 
Pozdrawiam
Asia

----------


## madere

Stolarz zrobił mi schody z balustradami kutymi niedrogo i naprawdę solidnie. Z czystym sumieniem polecam, teraz robi mi drzwi :smile:  Na pewno skorzystam jeszcze z jego usług i zamówię u niego meble do kuchni.Wspomnę tylko ze w Warszawie moje schody wyceniali na 27tyś a on mi zrobił za 16tyś :smile:  Schody wyszły lepiej niż myślałam :big grin: 
Witold Kita tel.696-080-002 
Pozdrawiam
Marta

----------


## madere

Mój architekt Dawid Łapiński jest z Legionowa- polecam, młody chłopak ale zna się na rzeczy i mozna sie z nim dogadać tel.602-536-681

Ekipa budowlana-poprostu magicy-duża ekipa zgrana NIE PIJĄCA-wiele domów budowali w mojej okolicy wszyscy są zadowolenie ja też
Andrzej Kamiński 601-257-662 

Hydraulik- złoty człowiek,ludzki i nie drogi, porządny fachowiec i kupę materiałów załatwił mi taniej :smile:  Stanisław Puławski 503-031-166

----------


## olive2008

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonego i dokładnego glazurnika Najlepiej z okolic Warszawy 
> Super by było gdyby ceny za metr nie były oszałamiające 
> Miałam już przyjemność z cenami z kosmosu za m.kw glazury
> i podobna prośba o hydraulika 
> Pozdrawiam
> Asia



Witam
Mogę podać Ci namiary do fachowców, którzy robili u mnie, bardzo solidni, terminowi, dokładni i przede wszystkim nie drodzy. 
Pan Wojtek tel. 791 667 036
Pan Piotr tel. 600 819 883

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Asia...

Czy ci panowie zajmują się również drobnymi przeróbkami hydraulicznymi ?

----------


## olive2008

> Czy ci panowie zajmują się również drobnymi przeróbkami hydraulicznymi ?



Tak, ja na początku wzięłam ich tylko do glazury i terakoty a później w miarę postępujących prac, okazało się, że nie muszę szukać fachowców do zabudowy z płyt karton gipsowych, ocieplili nam poddasze, ułożyli panele, zrobili biały montaż. To naprawdę godni polecenia fachowcy, bardzo dokładni.

----------


## sly1978

Witam potrzebuje solidną ekipę w dobrej cenie do budowy  SSO planowanego na start wiosna 2010 domku: 

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt?IdProjektu=1062 

oczywiście ściana dwuwarstwowa tzn pustak 24cm + styropian 

Pozdrawiam 

PS. Inwestycja w Zielonce.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Skończyliśmy więc czas na polecanie. W opisie piszę co u nas zrobili.
> 
> 1. Geodeta - szybki, konkretny i rozsądny cenowo, jest z Pruszkowa- terytorium działań nie znam: 505 020 200
> 
> 2. Ślusarz - słupki do ogrodzenia, brama przesuwna, furtki - jak powie, że można to można, jak powie, że nie da rady to faktycznie ostatecznie nie da rady   , dokładny- terytorium działania chyba cała W-wa i okolice - 602 260 516
> 
> 3. Brama do garażu- firma z Pruszkowa - 695 733 695
> 
> 4. Koparka do fundamentów i równania + wywóz ziemi - niesamowicie precyzyjny (właściciel) i cholernie szybki (mam porównanie) co powoduje, że cena początkowo normalna ostatecznie wychodzi super - zakres działania Białołęka choć robili u mnie na drugim końcu W-wy (wracając z jakiejś innej dużej roboty) więc warto próbować - 501 286 315
> ...


Ponawiam swoje polecenia   :big grin:

----------


## zOOr

Szukam sprawdzonego tartaku, w którym mogłbym kupić wysuszone (sezonowane) szatchety na ogrodzenie.

----------


## Gosiak111

> A ja bardzo polecam do tych samych prac i nie tylko 
> Paweł Bolczak 
> tel. 793-394-655
> 
> Kończą u nas elewację i zabudowę poddasza oraz zaczynają płytki. Najporządniejsza ekipa, którą mieliśmy do tej pory


Właśnie ekipa pana Pawła Bolczaka skończyła u nas elewację i podbitki. Bardzo porządnie, szybko i kontaktowo. Chłopaki nie obrażają się na żadną pracę, chętnie pomagają i generalnie REWELKA! Odpoczeliśmy od nerwów związanych z poprzednim wykonawcą.   :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

Kolejnego wykonawce mogę polecić to firma Kowart, która zajmuje się elementami kutymi - ogrodzeniami. Firma sprawna, solidna , ładnie wykonująca detale. Dobry kontakt mailowy w momencie dopracowywania szczegółów . Większość ogrodzeń wykonują w Warszawie i okolicach.
http://www.kowart.pl/

----------


## alfa003

> 1. Polecam glazurnika - doskonały fachowiec i rozsądny nczłowiek:
> p. Zbyszek tel. 604 406 428 
> 
> żałuje że dopiero pod koniec budowy u mnie pracował...  gdybym wcześniej miał ten kontakt byloby taniej, lepiej i bez nerwów...
> bardzo polecam 
> 
> 2. Polecam brukarzy - ponad 230m2 kompleksowo zrobili bardzo starannie, bezstresowo  i stosunkowo chyba niedrogo...
> p.Grzesiek - 502 912 101
> 
> aigel



Co do pkt 1 -  to POTWIERDZAM   :big grin:

----------


## zarembiusz

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 
Na wiosnę przyszłego roku planujemy z żoną budowę domku jednorodzinnego o powierzchni 230m2 + piwnica w pobliżu Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
Nie mamy jeszcze wybranej ekipy budowlanej, która mogłaby nam poprowadzić budowę od zera.
Dlatego będziemy wdzięczni za polecenie sprawdzonych i solidnych wykonawców, którzy zajmują się, począwszy od stanu zero po całość instalacji i wykończenie.   
Myślę, że nie będzie to na pewno jedna ekipa od wszystkiego, dlatego proszę o jakiekolwiek sprawdzone kontakty.  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> Witam serdecznie 
> Na wiosnę przyszłego roku planujemy z żoną budowę domku jednorodzinnego o powierzchni 230m2 + piwnica w pobliżu Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
> Nie mamy jeszcze wybranej ekipy budowlanej, która mogłaby nam poprowadzić budowę od zera.
> Dlatego będziemy wdzięczni za polecenie sprawdzonych i solidnych wykonawców, którzy zajmują się, począwszy od stanu zero po całość instalacji i wykończenie.   
> Myślę, że nie będzie to na pewno jedna ekipa od wszystkiego, dlatego proszę o jakiekolwiek sprawdzone kontakty.


Dominik Kujawa z Zabiej Woli. Ale tylko stany SSO
www.domykujawa.pl

Moge też polecić inne ekipy od dalszych parac. Ale najpierw uporaj sie z murami.  :Wink2:

----------


## kami-lla

> Dominik Kujawa z Zabiej Woli. Ale tylko stany SSO
> www.domykujawa.pl
> 
> Moge też polecić inne ekipy od dalszych parac. Ale najpierw uporaj sie z murami.


Ja równiez polecam p Dominika

----------


## hiro77

Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś SOLIDNEGO od ocieplenia zewnętrzenego już mi ręce opadają od szukania.

----------


## Elena76

> Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś SOLIDNEGO od ocieplenia zewnętrzenego już mi ręce opadają od szukania.


pan Leszek, na forum jako leszeq, a tu ogłoszenie i realizacje:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ociepleni...om,t134492.htm

----------


## alfa003

> Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś SOLIDNEGO od ocieplenia zewnętrzenego już mi ręce opadają od szukania.


Prosze bardzo 502 152 052

----------


## zarembiusz

A czy możecie polecić wykonawcę i projektanta instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją z okolic Grodziska Maz.?

----------


## damianexus

[quote="basia_z_lasu"]


> Może komuś się przyda... 
> 
> 
> *ODRADZAM*. Z powodu reklamy na forum panom wzrosła ilość zleceń i odwalają fuszerki. Tynki zrobili OK ( ale to było 3 miesiące temu  i robi to inna ekipa, współpracująca). Natomiast ocieplenie poddasza - zero dokładności. Aż mi szkoda drogich materiałów o wysokich współczynnikach - przy ich dokładności tak samo wyszłoby najtańszą wełną. Co najgorsze - choć zaklinali się, że kleją folię paroizolacyjną -  robią to tylko jak inwestor widzi. Odkryliśmy płytę w łazience, czyli tam gdzie paroizolacja jest konieczna, i folia nie jest posklejana. Przycięta niechlujnie, drogi kołnierz paroizolacyjny, dokupiony z oknem dachowym nie przyklejony, załamka. A przecież sklejenie folii taśmą zajmuje tylko chwilę.  Nie wiem jak się sprawa zakończy, bo na razie ich nie ma, a za to co zrobili zapłaciłam. Dobrze, że jeszcze nie zaszpachlowane.
>  Nie zlecę im ocieplenia na zewnątrz, bo to też wymaga dokładności i podejrzewam, że kleją na placki, jak inwestor nie patrzy. Ciekawe, czy forumowiczka, która ich poleciła, widziała co ma pod gipskartonami...


Dokładnie zgadzam się z powyższą opinią. Mieliśmy doświadczenie z tym panem w zakresie robienia poddasza oraz elewacji. O ile w przypadku elewacji spóźnił się z terminem "tylko" o 2 tygodni i osobiście przy pracach nie było go ani razu o tyle z poddaszem przeciągał miesiąc po czym przysłał dwóch papraków, którzy docieplenie poddasza robili pierwsyz raz w życiu. Było to dla nich tak nowe, że nawet wełnie na ocieplenie poddasza przyglądali się z niedowierzaniem :smile: 

Zdecydowanie porażająco niefachowa ekipa. To co zostawili po sobie oraz ich nieterminowość nadaje się jedynie do prokuratury a nie na budowę.

----------


## piwopijca

> A czy możecie polecić wykonawcę i projektanta instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją z okolic Grodziska Maz.?


Zanim wezmiesz kogos z tzw. okolic dobrze go sprawdz.
Ja dogadalem sie z ASK i w pierwszej propozycji miala robic mi firma z Legionowa -najblizsza mojej budowy, no ale niestety facet przegial pale totalnie. Dostalem wstepna wycene od ASK a gosciu zaczal podnosic ja systematycznie i w koncowym etapie mialo wyjsc ok. 35-40% drozej niz wstepna wycena. Podobno juz nie wspolpracuja z nim za taki numer. 
Drugi strzal byl trafiony i instalacje zrobila mi ekipa Pana Marka Ziolkowskiego, firma GOMAR tez jedna z ekip wspolpracujacych z ASK w naszym rejonie ale z Radomia. Wycena nieznacznie zmienila sie ale i prac troszke dolozylismy (cena wstepna nie obejmuje przepustow przez przegrody) i jest OK.
Wazne jest to ze wiekszosc jest ze sztywnych rur, elastyczne sa tylko doprowazajace do GK na poddaszu (zeby mozna bylo trafic w wycieta dziure rura) i z centralki wychodza elastyczne a reszta to juz sztywne.

Pzdr.

----------


## bardzobardzo

Moja budowa   dobiega końca ,więc  mogę zrobić zestawienie  wykonawców godnych polecenia. Większość z nich znalazłam na forum muratora , do tych wykonawców nie miałam najmniejszych zastrzeżeń.

*Hydraulika : Pan Stanisław* 601 391034

*Tynki zewnętrzne : Pan Darek*  514 715 381 
rewelacyjna ekipa. Struktura wręcz idealnie wykonana, szybko, solidnie, terminowo.

* forumowy Vadiol  czyli  Pan Robert 664 837 837* 
Prace wykończeniowe  w kamieniu, układanie gresów, glazura różnych wymiarów, mozaika, łączenia różnych struktur, układanie gresów na półokrągłych ściankach i nietypowych  formach geometrycznych,  doradzanie wielu niestandardowych i ciekawych rozwiązań.   Kilku  glazurników nie chciało się podjąć wykonania  zadania. Wykonanie projektów bardzo dokładne, rozmieszczenie materiału zgodne z rysunkami technicznymi, z zachowaniem kątów, grubości fug dobrana idealnie, mozaika była karkołomna, z różnej wielkości płytek, które nie były swoimi krotnościami. Mój arch , był pełen uznania , a to wymagający gość.  

*Dachy: Pan Andrzej 505 021 091* 
Więźba dachowa wykonana bardzo solidnie, krycie karpiówką w rybią łuskę,  obróbki wokół komina bardzo dokładne, obróbki blacharskie z  blachy miedzianej wykonane perfekcyjnie. Dach spory i skomplikowany,  mimo moich obaw wszystko poszło jak z płatka. 
Gdyby murarze pracowali tak jak wyżej wymienione ekipy to nie odczułabym , że budowałam dom. Szczerze polecam wymienionych wykonawców.

----------


## Nefer

Dalszy ciąg polecania - w końcu prace posuwają się dalej  :smile:  :smile:  Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008  - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* -  z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

 - *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi*  mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty*  Pochwalę jak skończą  :smile:  Ale na razie ok - pomimo, że blat przyjechał 3 cm za krótki - panowie nie zostawili mnie z kłopotem na Święta tylko dosztukowali. W poniedziałek przyjeżdża blat doceowy. To niby dlaczego ich chwalę ? Bo ludzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właścicile, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam   :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.[/b]

----------


## falc0n

> Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś SOLIDNEGO od ocieplenia zewnętrzenego już mi ręce opadają od szukania.


Oby nie Slawek Dembski z Konstancina. Jesli Ci portfel i nerwy mile, to omijaj z dala.

----------


## Garf

Witam,

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić fachowców od elektryki i systemu LCN? Znalazłem kilka certyfikowanych firm, jednak nie ma to jak opinia kogoś u kogo taki system działa.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ramot

> Napisał hiro77
> 
> Czy możecie mi polecić kogoś SOLIDNEGO od ocieplenia zewnętrzenego już mi ręce opadają od szukania.
> 
> 
> Oby nie Slawek Dembski z Konstancina. Jesli Ci portfel i nerwy mile, to omijaj z dala.


Janek, 886 263 781, ocieplenie + tynki zewn.

----------


## Baska99

[quote="Misiek CASE"]


> Polecam mojego murarza i jego ekipę (zgrany i co ważne stały skład: 2 murarzy i 2 pomocników).
> 
> Kończą murować mój dom. Muruje dokładnie i/ale dość powoli.
> 
> U mnie siporex i teriva,a np. u sąsiada w tamtym roku porotherm i strop monolityczny. 
> Robią też tynki i więźbę dachową.
> Ceny przyzwoite.
> 
> Kontakt: Mirek Mierzejewski 606 955 624
> ...




Budowałam z tym wykonawca - wiekszego bałaganu zostawic juz po sobie nie mozna !!!! - lepiej uprzedzic i rozliczyc sie dopiero, gdy ekipa po sobie  posprząta .....pozdrawiam

----------


## GAD

> Może ktoś z Państwa podzieli się namiarami na solidnego projektanta wnętrz. 
> 
> Przeglądnęłam forum i znalazłam kontakt do pana architekta Arka - chyba byśmy się nie dogadali.  
> 
> Chodzi o zaprojektowanie wnętrza w domku jednorodzinnym k. Starych Babic.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Edii


Witam,
Mogę polecić Panią Magdę z Pruszkowa (512 122 220). Bardzo miła osoba z ciekawymi pomysłami, a do tego ma bardzo przystępne stawki   :smile:

----------


## leszekg

Witam ponownie wszystkich forumowiczów.

Jakiś czas temu pytałem na grupie o fachowców od wykonania elewacji, podbitki i podobnych prac.
Dostałem kilka telefonów (za co bardzo dziękuję). 
Przedzwoniłem do każdego z fachowców i rozmawiałem telefonicznie bądź spotkałem się na budowie. W ten sposób zebrałem ceny naszych dobrych Polskich fachowców. 

Tak się składa, że mam kolegę który w Wiesbaden ma firmę budowlaną która to firm zajmuje się pracami budowlanymi. 
Dałem mu do wglądu ceny, które otrzymałem.

Kolega po dokonaniu przeglądu powiedział cytuje: *"Ku...a, Najniższa cena która masz w Warszawie jest wyższa lub równa cenie Niemieckiej"*

Nie wiem czy ktoś z was zna Wiesbaden, ale miejscowość jest mniej więcej tego samego poziomu co Warszawski Konstancin. Jest blisko Frankfurtu. Domy które tam są na sprzedaż lub budowane zwykle razem z działką kosztują ok. 2 mln EURO. 

W związku z tym zastanawiam się gdzie my mieszkamy? Czy dobrzy fachowcy powariowali? Czy żyjemy w oparach absurdu?
Dlaczego w tym państwie nie mieliśmy kryzysu na miarę Wielkiej Brytanii czy USA?

----------


## falc0n

W d... ludziom sie przewraca. Wychodzi na to, ze im mniej roboty tym wyzsza cena.

----------


## Małgośka Ł.

Ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę *P. Darka - 514 715 381* do tynków zewnętrznych i nie tylko   :big grin: .

Ekipa już nie raz była polecana w tym wątku. 

Ogólnie chłopaki robią prawie wszystko. Tynki zew., wew., podwieszane sufity oraz kładą glazurę. 

Ja osobiście jestem pod dużym wrażeniem ich dokładności i głęboki ukłon w ich stronę za profesjonalizm. 

Obecnie chłopaki robią mi całe wnętrze, a oprócz tego zrobili wszystko na zewnątrz, tzn. elewację, podbitkę, cokoły i parapety.

----------


## batko lenin

> Witam ponownie wszystkich forumowiczów.
> 
> Jakiś czas temu pytałem na grupie o fachowców od wykonania elewacji, podbitki i podobnych prac.
> Dostałem kilka telefonów (za co bardzo dziękuję). 
> Przedzwoniłem do każdego z fachowców i rozmawiałem telefonicznie bądź spotkałem się na budowie. W ten sposób zebrałem ceny naszych dobrych Polskich fachowców. 
> 
> Tak się składa, że mam kolegę który w Wiesbaden ma firmę budowlaną która to firm zajmuje się pracami budowlanymi. 
> Dałem mu do wglądu ceny, które otrzymałem.
> 
> ...


 Leszekg, jam prowincjusz, a tyś warszawiak... Znaszli określenie "ceny warszawskie"?  :Wink2:  Poza tym Twój koleś trochę przesadza...Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jareko

> ...jam prowincjusz, a tyś warszawiak... Znaszli określenie "ceny warszawskie"?  Poza tym Twój koleś trochę przesadza...Pozdrawiam.


Hmmm..... nie ma czegos takiego jak ceny "warszawskie" i inne. Ileż to razy cena za towar jaki oferuje klientom okazywala sie rowna badz nizsza od cen na rynku lokalnym
A opowiesci o rynku "zachodniem" w wiekszosci mozna miedzy bajki wlozyc
Przenies sie do Wiesbaden, zacznij budować, pozniej zacznij mieszkac - wtedy mozemy porozmawiac  :smile:

----------


## revalidon

> Przenies sie do Wiesbaden, zacznij budować, pozniej zacznij mieszkac - wtedy mozemy porozmawiac


Budowlańcy w Warszawie i Wiesbaden mają takie same żołądki..??   :Roll:

----------


## jareko

> ..Budowlańcy w Warszawie i Wiesbaden mają takie same żołądki..??


No nie... coś ci się chyba czasy pomyliły  :smile:  O żoładkach mówiono z piętnaście lat temu  :wink:

----------


## oxide

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/ekip narazie  do postawienia SSO .Budowa w Warszawie Wawrze, chciałbym rozpocząć na wiosne, 
Za wszystkie namiary będę bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam
Wojtek

----------


## Kwap

> Witam,
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy/ekip narazie  do postawienia SSO .Budowa w Warszawie Wawrze, chciałbym rozpocząć na wiosne, 
> Za wszystkie namiary będę bardzo wdzięczny.
> Pozdrawiam
> Wojtek



Przejrzuj posty powyrzej    :Lol:

----------


## Anna Kotynska

> Dołączamy do grona zadowolonych inwestorów u których swoje prace wykonywał polecany już niejednokrotnie pan Robert od kartongipsów, prace wykonane były terminowo, szybko, czysto a efekt naprawdę zadowalający, to jedna z niewielu ekip które mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić kontakt do *pana Roberta 0 502 469 645* i drugi fachowiec elektryk *pan Andrzej 0 605 317 775*, również terminowo, mimo że pod tynk to niemalże od linijki, ciekawe rozwiązania a cała instalacja udokumentowana


Ja z kolei *ODRADZAM* pana *ROBERTA* od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy gk.    Pan umówił się ze mną na konkretny termin - czekałam miesiąc czasu, po wejściu na budowę pod błachym pretekstem zszedl z budowy, w tzw. międzyczasie jego ludzie pozrywali mi folię z okien przyklejoną na specjalnych listew, obiecywał, że wróci, przetrzymał mnie koleiny miesiąc cały czas fundując jakieś bajeczki.  Po dwóch miesiącach pan ubolewając nad swym losem stwierdził, że nie wykona u mnie pracy.
Mogę polecić konkretnego gościa od tych prac - zainteresowanym wyślę na priv.

----------


## Anna Kotynska

> Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> Wczora pożegnałam panów od g-k. Polecam bardzo, bardzo!!!!!!! Zostali już wcześniej polecani na forum m.in. przez Nefer. To,że są super fachowcami jest bezdyskusyjne ale dodatkowo to bardzo fajni ludzie. Pan Robert i jego brat Wojtek z pewnością na długo zostaną nam w pamięci. Dodatkowo zaproponowali fajne rozwiązania, które z pewnością ułatwią nam życie. Jeśli ktoś ceni fachowość i dobry humor to może liczyć na to korzystając z usług tej ekipy. Bardzo dziękuję Nefer, że o nich napisała i moglam ich zaprosić do swojego domu
> Robert 502 469 645
> 
> 
> Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie - chłopaki rzeczywiście są niezwykli


A ja jeszcze raz NIE POLECAM!   :Evil:    Zmarnowali mi prawie 3 miesiące, cały czas zwodząć, narobili szkód na budowie.

----------


## Ramot

> A ja jeszcze raz NIE POLECAM!     Zmarnowali mi prawie 3 miesiące, cały czas zwodząć, narobili szkód na budowie.


Kurczę, to zaskakujące. U mnie było wszystko miodzio i polecałem ekipę wielu ludziom...

----------


## Magda i Michał

> Napisał Anna Kotynska
> 
> 
> A ja jeszcze raz NIE POLECAM!     Zmarnowali mi prawie 3 miesiące, cały czas zwodząć, narobili szkód na budowie.
> 
> 
> Kurczę, to zaskakujące. U mnie było wszystko miodzio i polecałem ekipę wielu ludziom...


A ja mam co do nich mieszane uczucia: współpraca przebiegała szybko i sprawnie, bezproblemowo.
Jednak efekt końcowy był widoczny dopiero jak się pomalowało KG farbą (czyli jakieś 4 miesiące później) i od razu widać, gdzie Panowie robili dokładnie, a gdzie na szybko, aby zrobić... Widać każde złączenie płyt - dosłownie garby, a gdy chciałam poprawek, to albo byli już u siebie, albo nie po drodze im było, albo jechali właśnie na szkolenie do Niemiec....i niby jak będą w okolicy to będą pamiętać, ale co z tego, jak nawet nie mogli zadzwonić i się umówić na poprawki. i tak to zostało... w sypialni, to aż patrzeć na sufit nie mogę... 
Wydaje mi się, że jak tylko wyrobili sobie dobre imię, to na nim jechali, nie do końca dbając o jakość swojej pracy.

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> ...


Jesteś pewna, że rozmwiamy o tym samym Robercie ? Bo przed chwilą do niego dzwonilam i jakoś nie kojarzy.... Czy na pewno chodzi Ci o Selki ?

P.s. u mnie kończy się malowanie i nadal podtrzymuję swoją opinię. Oczywiście nigdu nie będzie ściana jak lustro , bo to nie gładź tylko g-k i płyty polączyć jakoś trzeba, ale nie mam uwag.

----------


## coulignon

> w sypialni, to aż patrzeć na sufit nie mogę... 
> .



Czas zmienić pozycję!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ja mam niestety podbnie ale z tynkami. Część jest ok, część wyglada koszmarnie. Ale dopiero było to widać po malowaniu. 
Wykonawca odszedł z budowy ze słowami "oby ci tu wszystko chu.... popękało". Plus parę innych gróźb.  Chyba nie będzie chciał robić poprawek  :Wink2:  Taki drobny cwaniaczek spod Sochaczewa...  :Evil:

----------


## 78mysz

U mnie na budowie było kilka fajnych ekip. Gro z nich poleciła *Nefcia*. Z zamkniętymi oczami mogę polecić *Starego*- fantastyczne okna i fachowo wprawione, a dodatkowo człowiek w deche jest :wink: , *Sławka*  z Delty- od alarmów-zaproponował optymalne rozwiązanie do naszych potrzeb, *Roberta* - firma Selki, który dokładnie poupychał mi na daszku wełnę i wymyślił fajną zabudowę stryszku nad garażem, dodatkowo ocieplając jeszcze styropianem kawałek ściany, żebym nie musiała juz do tego nikogo wołac. Mogę również polecić *Ducha* czyli Ghost34, który przez rok czasu wysluchiwał cierpliwie o tym jak mają wyglądać moje podłogi i zaproponował i drewno i jego układ, który w 100%tach spełnia moje oczekiwania.
 Podłogi w glazurze i łazienki robił mi *Rafał*, który wszystko bardzo ładnie porozmierzał i elegancko ulożył. 
To są ekipy, których obecność na budowie nie przyprawiała mnie o migotanie przedsionków, które umieją wykonywać swoją pracę dokladnie i mają ciekawe pomysły.Pozostałe ekipy też były niczego sobie, ale nie bede juz o nich mówić.

adnotacja z 31.08.2010

*Wycofuję swoje polecenie dla firmy Wenge-mar.*
Zaczęli dobrze, skończyli źle. Połowa podłóg wykonanych u mnie w domu jest zrobiona bardzo dobrze, a druga połowa wygląda obrzydliwie. Schody montowane przez tą firmę są poskładane fatalnie i nadają się jedynie do zdjęcia, tymczasem szef firmy przyznał się do błędu i obiecał poprawę ale na tym się skończyło. Dodatkowo przy montażu schodów dokonano wielu zniszczeń na posadzkach na piętrze, uszkodzono ściany i gres na parterze w świeżo wykończonym domu. Dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia w komentarzu i dzienniku.

----------


## hubertsain

> Napisał Magda i Michał
> 
> w sypialni, to aż patrzeć na sufit nie mogę... 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Czas zmienić pozycję!!!!!    
> 
> ...


coulignon nic tylko współczuć trafienia na takiego "fachowca".
Nie da się ukryć, że to pewnie jakaś moja konkurencja działająca na "moim podwórku"   :Confused:

----------


## coulignon

> [
> 
> coulignon nic tylko współczuć trafienia na takiego "fachowca".
> Nie da się ukryć, że to pewnie jakaś moja konkurencja działająca na "moim podwórku"


ano niestety....

Dla zainteresowanych namiary na "fachowca" na priv - obiecał mi jakąś straaaaszną zemstę.
Hub***n - w sumie to powinieneś się cieszyć - bedziesz miał po kim robić poprawki  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## hubertsain

> Napisał hub***n
> 
> [
> 
> coulignon nic tylko współczuć trafienia na takiego "fachowca".
> Nie da się ukryć, że to pewnie jakaś moja konkurencja działająca na "moim podwórku"  
> 
> 
> ano niestety....
> ...


Poprawki po kimś to najbardziej niewdzięczna praca niestety.
Jeżeli masz geometrie OK tzn. piony, poziomy, kąty to pół biedy. Strukturę na tynkach cementowo-wapiennych można poprawić poprzez nałożenie gładzi cementowej - efekt rewelacyjny - opis w moim poście w dziale ogłoszenia drobne   :smile:

----------


## RRR

Witam, 
a ja miałem ekipę właśnie z Sochaczewa i mogę polecić firmę tynkarzy - wykonywali u mnie tynki gipsowe i cementowo - wapienne.
Czysto , schludnie i terminowo.Tynki gipsowe praktycznie po wyschnięciu nadają sie pod malowanie.Tynki cementowo - wapienne wykonali metodą tradycyjną ( piasek, cement , wapno urabiane na budowie) przy pomocy agregatu i zacierali mechanicznie tak,że powierzchnia jest gładka i nie musiałem kłaść trzeciej warstwy tzn. szlichty z piasku kwarcowego. Ceny mają jak najbardziej do zaakceptowania za tą jakość.
Telefon do szefa 502 370 226.

----------


## Igrek

> Ja mam niestety podbnie ale z tynkami. Część jest ok, część wyglada koszmarnie. Ale dopiero było to widać po malowaniu.


witam w klubie  :Confused:   tynki miały być jak marzenie (ciekawe czyje) gipsowe gładkie...eech, panowie przyjechali na odbiór bez łaty i przykładali do ściany ....deskę nieheblowaną
łączenia kg w salonie to po prostu koszmar! ale już nauczyłem się nie patrzeć na sufit  :big grin:   a halogeny pomogły  (powiedzmy) w niedostrzeganiu tego co razi.....

ale i tak mieszka się super  :big grin:

----------


## agawi74

Witam, 
poszukuję taniego *kominiarza* do odbioru domu. 
Będę wdzięczna za namiary. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## asiaba

Do wykonania stanu surowego z więźbą polecam ekipę pana
Roberta (telefon 603 591 433).

Kilka szczegółów:

-  błyskawiczne tempo prac - dom o powierzchni użytkowej pow 200 m2 z
więźbą dachową zbudowali praktycznie w półtora miesiąca (a zdarzały
się przestoje, które wynikały z braku materiału),

- Pan Robert nie buduje bezmyślnie tego, co jest w projekcie, ale
identyfikuje błędy architektów / konstruktora, ma propozycje, jak
rozwiązać problemy i naprawić błędy, wszelkie zmiany konsultuje z
właścicielem i kierownikiem budowy

- mimo że mówi, że jest od stanu surowego, to podczas budowy poczuwa
się do odpowiedzialności za budynek, co jest szczególnie ważne w
sytuacjach, gdy na plac wkraczają inne ekipy, np hydraulik - obserwuje
ich kątem oka i pilnuje, żeby niczego nie popsuli

----------


## Magda i Michał

Witam,

a ja chciałabym polecić stolarza od schodów - pan Darek Lasek - 608 404 823.
Solidny, dokładny, terminowy, cenowo przestępny.
Co prawda czekaliśmy na niego 2 miesiące, ale wszedł w umówionym terminie i wszystko zrobił w ciągu jednego dnia.
Robił nastopnice schodów betonowych + barierki. Jako drewno używa dębu i barwi go na różne kolory.
  
Przepraszam za jakość zdjęć, robione komórką, i niestety nie oddają uroku schodów.

----------


## Nina81

> Witam
> 
> Ja moge polecić bardzo solidną ekpie od kuchni i szaf wnękowych. 
> Co prawda są z Częstochowy ale są tani i solidni. Podobna kuchnia
> do mojej z frontami drewnianymi w wawie kosztowala dwa razy tyle.
> Jezeli ktos potrzebuje to info na priv, moge tez zdjecia kuchni podeslac.
> 
> Niedawno zostałem właścicielem nowego domu w Piasecznie, brakuje tam kilku spraw i stąd prośba o namiary:
> 
> ...


ja poproszę o namiary na tę firmę


czy oni pracują z Blumem?

[email protected]

----------


## Nina81

a ja szukam tzw. złotej rączki do drobnych napraw domowych, ktoś ma?

----------


## zOOr

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> ...


Nie wierzę. Jak się umawiałem z kilku tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem to prawie co do godziny się zjawili.
W końcu się odstresowałem po kilku wpadkach z innymi ekipami. Można było chłopaków zostawić i niech działają. Zrobili ocieplenie poddasza i gładzie.

----------


## agawi74

Czy możecie kogoś polecić do wykonania *kutej balustrady* do schodów wewnętrznych?
Dzięki  :Wink2:

----------


## RadziejS

Chciałbym polecić mojego Tatę. Cały dom wybudował mi praktycznie on, maksymalnie bywało dwóch pomocników w tym ja. Nie robiliśmy we własnym zakresie tylko dachu, wylewek i tynków wew.
Polecam go jako złota rączka i do innych prac, które można wykonywać samodzielnie:
- płytki, panele, glazura, łazienki od zera do końca
- przeróbki hydrauliczne, elektryczne, instalacje
- gipsowanie, malowanie, murowanie
- u mnie zrobiona cała podłogówka, kompleksowo
- zapytać można o wszystko

Polecam bo wiem jak ważna jest solidność, widziałem na budowach u znajomych różne fuszerki (no i czytam na FM), Tata robi niezbyt szybko, ale na pewno dokładnie, poleci ciekawe rozwiązanie (chociażby obrobienie Veluxów płytą OSB, sztywno, nic nie wieje, nie przemarza, kotłownia z dwoma piecami). Poza tym często ktoś potrzebuje wykonać małą pracę, a ekipy nie chcą przychodzić.

Tel. 888-911-717 Rysiek (Warszawa lewobrzeżna, Pruszków, Raszyn, Nadarzyn i okolice). Na maila mogę zainteresowanym wysłać fotki niektórych prac.

----------


## Nefer

Dalszy ciąg polecania - w końcu prace posuwają się dalej  :smile:  :smile:  Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008  - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* -  z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

 - *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi*  mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty*  Pochwalę jak skończą  :smile:  Ale na razie ok - pomimo, że blat przyjechał 3 cm za krótki - panowie nie zostawili mnie z kłopotem na Święta tylko dosztukowali. W poniedziałek przyjeżdża blat doceowy. To niby dlaczego ich chwalę ? Bo ludzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właścicile, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam   :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.[/b]

*Balustrady ze stali*  Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici  :smile:  Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... szacun  :smile:  W razie czego dam tel. do szefa.

----------


## Bellucci

Polecam bardzo dobrego *glazurnika*. Chłopak jest młody, zdolny, jestem bardzo zadowolona z jego pracy gdyby ktoś potrzebował oto namiary.
Adam 508-603-717

----------


## dobroszka

Jak na razie budujemy właściwie bez wpadek , wkraczamy w etap wykończeniówki - oby tak dalej   :smile:  


A do tej pory z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:


*SSO* - firma pana Mariusza - forumowy "Mariusz_A". - zdecydowałam się na nich po obejrzeniu budowy Nefer i nie żałuję   :smile:  Sprawnie i fachowo przeprowadził nas przez pierwszy etap budowania.

*OKNA ,DRZWI,BRAMA* - forumowy "Stary".Fachowiec w każdym calu , potrafi doradzić i dobrać najsensowniejsze rozwiązania. No i w dodatku przesympatyczna postać .

*ALARM* - firma forumowego "Zbycha" - profesjonalizm w podejściu do klienta i w samym wykonaniu. Bardzo miła ekipa. 

*TYNKI WEW.* - zrobiliśmy cementowo-wapienne z agregatu. Polecam serdecznie pana Majchrzaka - tel. 603 635 144. Szybko i niezwykle starannie. 

*OCIEPLENIE I K-G* - polecany już wczesniej na FM pan Robert z firmą Selki . Ekipę pożegnałam dziś i jestem pod wrażeniem. Pięknie ocieplili nam chałupkę i wyczarowali różne zabudowy kartongipsowe. Ekipa przemiła , wesoła i uwijają się z robotą w zawrotnym tempie .
Kontakt do p.Roberta: 502 469 645

----------


## yarecky_wawa

DEKARZ Warszawa i okolice - Robert Koprowski, wspominany już w kilku prostach - jak dla mnie specjalista od karpiówki, obróbek blacharskich i "wolich oczek"

Poniżej link do mojej strony z galeria budowy i robotą m.in. Pana Roberta .

http://apmpoland.pl/osiedle_wolica/galeria/

Jesli się jescze coś spodoba służę pomocą  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam 
Jarek

----------


## phans

> *SSO* - firma pana Mariusza - forumowy "Mariusz_A". - zdecydowałam się na nich po obejrzeniu budowy Nefer i nie żałuję   Sprawnie i fachowo przeprowadził nas przez pierwszy etap budowania.


Może i jest dobry ale cholernie drogi! - dostałem od niego wycenę 2x większą niż wynosi średnia  ::-(:

----------


## dobroszka

> Napisał dobroszka
> 
> *SSO* - firma pana Mariusza - forumowy "Mariusz_A". - zdecydowałam się na nich po obejrzeniu budowy Nefer i nie żałuję   Sprawnie i fachowo przeprowadził nas przez pierwszy etap budowania.
> 
> 
> Może i jest dobry ale cholernie drogi! - dostałem od niego wycenę 2x większą niż wynosi średnia


Jak zabieraliśmy się za budowę robiłam wyceny w trzech miejscach - wycena od Mariusza była środkowa.Tańsza oferta była niższa o 6 tysi chyba. Trzymam kciuki,żebyś znalazł jakąś sensowną ekipę   :smile:

----------


## Tomek i Kasia K.

Szukam poleconej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji - bedą do wykonania bonie i dwie zaokrąglone ściany.
Na elewacji nie będzie kamienia (tak jak na wizualizacji - ciemnoszare) - całość w styropianie + tynk

----------


## yarecky_wawa

> Szukam poleconej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji - bedą do wykonania bonie i dwie zaokrąglone ściany.
> Na elewacji nie będzie kamienia (tak jak na wizualizacji - ciemnoszare) - całość w styropianie + tynk



Witam, 

skąd jesteście??

Mam ekipę z okolic Lublina która dziala też w Warszawie. Robią domy moje i moich klientów. Zdjęcia mozna zobaczyć na mojej stronie do której link jest kilka postów wyżej. 

http://apmpoland.pl/osiedle_wolica/galeria/ 

Pozdrawiam 
Jarek

----------


## radekf

Budowa dobiega końca, tak więc ze swojej strony mogę polecić:

- rekuperacja - KLIMAT-DOM www.klimat-dom.com.pl, robią również u mojego kolegi, także jest zadowolony
- balustrady z nierdzewki - p. Szymon 509 040 549
- schody z kamienia - Focus Stones www.focus-stones.pl
- hydraulika, podłogówka - p. Tadeusz 609 688 615
- świadectwa energetyczne (mają też kamerę termowizyjną, gorąco polecam póki jeszcze mamy mrozy, dzięki temu udało mi się namierzyć i naprawić kilka wielkich mostków termicznych - efekt fuszerki ekipy od ocieplenia poddaszy) - www.888.waw.pl
- ogrodzenia - p. Marek 517 177 372

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Nefer* u Ciebie to można robić za darmo   :Wink2:   ...za reklamę na forum   :Lol:  

*Coulingnon* jak przyjadę do sąsiada to tynki _sie poprawi_ ...a mówiłem... mówiłem...

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer* u Ciebie to można robić za darmo    ...za reklamę na forum


Kurde, że też ja na  to wcześniej nie wpadłam   :Wink2:

----------


## lilka.w

Potrzebuję glazurnika w Legionowie ,po 10.marca.Najlepiej takiego ,co to : jest dokladny,myśli,ma pomysły,umie robić brodziki z płytek,doradzi i sprząta po sobie.Wiem ,że to spore wymagania,ale moze ktoś tAki się znajdzie.....

----------


## Thomas_67

> Potrzebuję glazurnika w Legionowie ,po 10.marca.Najlepiej takiego ,co to : jest dokladny,myśli,ma pomysły,umie robić brodziki z płytek,doradzi i sprząta po sobie.Wiem ,że to spore wymagania,ale moze ktoś tAki się znajdzie.....


poszło na pw
pozdrawiam

----------


## w.rob

Witam po "dłuższej przerwie"   :Wink2:  

Szukam ekipy do wykonania podbitki dachowej (PCV - Gamrat)... Proszę o podpowiedzi...

----------


## AdamoZ

Witam,
nie polecam zdecydowanie hydraulika z Sulejówka 
p. Stanislaw Kubuj  tel: 0601 391 034,
mimo, że był polecany przez Was.

Otóż umówił się na godz konkretną - nie przyjechał.
na dodatek jak zapytałem o której będzie - był zdziwiony (bo przecież klient ma czekać na niego cały dzień). jak powiedziałem, że umówimy się na wieczór, bo teraz muszę wyjechać to odpowiedział, że dla niego jest to niepoważne i się rozłączył.

Na dodatek za prostą robótkę (max 15 min) zażyczył sobie majątek

kolejny typ, który ma klienta .... gdzieś

może jak skurczy mu się grono klientów - zacznie nas szanować

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał lesiak77
> 
> Dołączamy do grona zadowolonych inwestorów u których swoje prace wykonywał polecany już niejednokrotnie pan Robert od kartongipsów, prace wykonane były terminowo, szybko, czysto a efekt naprawdę zadowalający, to jedna z niewielu ekip które mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić kontakt do *pana Roberta 0 502 469 645* i drugi fachowiec elektryk *pan Andrzej 0 605 317 775*, również terminowo, mimo że pod tynk to niemalże od linijki, ciekawe rozwiązania a cała instalacja udokumentowana
> 
> 
> Ja z kolei *ODRADZAM* pana *ROBERTA* od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy gk.    Pan umówił się ze mną na konkretny termin - czekałam miesiąc czasu, po wejściu na budowę pod błachym pretekstem zszedl z budowy, w tzw. międzyczasie jego ludzie pozrywali mi folię z okien przyklejoną na specjalnych listew, obiecywał, że wróci, przetrzymał mnie koleiny miesiąc cały czas fundując jakieś bajeczki.  Po dwóch miesiącach pan ubolewając nad swym losem stwierdził, że nie wykona u mnie pracy.
> Mogę polecić konkretnego gościa od tych prac - zainteresowanym wyślę na priv.


*Dziś był u mnie Robert (piszę w jego imieniu, bo on nie ma konta na FM ). Okazało się,że skontaktował się z Twoim mężem. Owszem, rozmawialiście o współpracy , ale ani Robert ani jego ekipa nigdy nie weszła na Waszą budowę.
NIgdy nie skorzystaliście z jego usług, wybraliście inną ekipę.

Nieporozumienie zostało wyjaśnione - mąż obiecał sprostować ten wpis . 
Niestety nigdy się to nie stało.
Każdy się może pomylić, ale bardzo łatwo komuś zrobić krzywdę takim wpisem. I chyba własnie robicie krzywdę ekipie Robert.

Nie wiem dlaczego nie możecie sprostować swojej wypowiedzi. Myślę, że wypadałoby .......*

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bożena030100
> 
> ...




Że się powtórzę ...


*Dziś był u mnie Robert (piszę w jego imieniu, bo on nie ma konta na FM ). Okazało się,że skontaktował się z Twoim mężem. Owszem, rozmawialiście o współpracy , ale ani Robert ani jego ekipa nigdy nie weszła na Waszą budowę.
NIgdy nie skorzystaliście z jego usług, wybraliście inną ekipę.

Nieporozumienie zostało wyjaśnione - mąż obiecał sprostować ten wpis . 
Niestety nigdy się to nie stało.
Każdy się może pomylić, ale bardzo łatwo komuś zrobić krzywdę takim wpisem. I chyba własnie robicie krzywdę ekipie Robert.

Nie wiem dlaczego nie możecie sprostować swojej wypowiedzi. Myślę, że wypadałoby .......*

----------


## 78mysz

Być może moje skromne zdanie nie ma większego znaczenia, ale uwazam, że *Ekipa Roberta* poprostu nie jest zdolna do takiego zachowania jakie zostało opisane. Szkody na budowie?3-miesięczne opóźnienia? Przecież to sa ludzie, którzy przychodzą, robią co mają do roboty od poczatku do końca i sobie idą na kolejną budowę. Nie zwodzą terminami, nie przeciągają prac i powaznie podchodzą do niej i do klienta

----------


## jareko

> *...Nie wiem dlaczego nie możecie sprostować swojej wypowiedzi. Myślę, że wypadałoby .......*


żartujesz chyba  :sad:  
Tutaj? 
Jakiekolwiek pomyje na wykonawce sprostować? 
Wyjaśnic? 
Żalosne to ale o wiele łatwiec co poniektórym, zadufanym w sobie, kogoś oczernić a później wstyd jak cholera przyznać sie do błędu
Żałosne i godne tak naprawdę pogardy
Po takim zachowaniu napisałbym tak - wykonawcy - unikajcie jak ognia tego forumowicz o nicku Anna Kotynska
Prędzej uwierzę w słowa Nefer niż te

----------


## Nefer

Robert wpadł do mnie, bo go porosiłam o pomoc. Pposzukuję kogoś kto poprawi rozoraną ścianę po błędzie hydraulika.
Trzeba wymieć płytę g-k na fragmencie wielkości *50 x 20 cm.*
Ciekawe czy taki beznadziejny wykonawca fatygowałby się, żeby komuś zrobić taką pierdołę ?
Piszę to, bo nie jestem Roberta rodziną, nie pracuję w jego ekipie, nie biorę za to kasy.

Po prostu nie wierzyłam i nie wierzę w tę opinie o nim. 

Bardzo jest mi przykro, że tak łatwo można kogoś oskarżyć o rzeczy których nie zrobił. Szczerze - Robert jest bardzo rozczarowany. Nie jest zły, wściekły. Jest po prostu urażony. Został niesprawiedliwie pomówiony. Nikt nie lubie być niesprawiedliwie traktowany. 

W dzienniku są moje zdjecia - każdy może sprawdzić efekty jego pracy.

Takie historie bardzo zniechęcają do forum...

----------


## Elena76

Niestety, nie każdemu przyznanie się do błędu przychodzi łatwo  :Roll:  Dajmy forumowiczowi o nicku Anna Kotynska szansę na naprawienie błędu, chociaż wygląda na to, że za często na forum nie bywa...

A swoją drogą trudno mi było w rewelacje wspomnianej wyżej osoby uwierzyć, bo miałam okazję odwiedzać pana Roberta na innej budowie i widzialam jak jego ekipa pracuje. Niestety do współpracy nie doszło, bo zależało mi na czasie, a pan Robert nie chciał mnie zwodzić obietnicami, których potem nie mógłby dotrzymać. 

Może to była po prostu zwykła zbieżność imion?

----------


## sharoon

> Takie historie bardzo zniechęcają do forum...


*Nefer*,
kto, jak kto, ale Ty nie możesz się zniechęcać do forum, bo to niemal tak, jakbyś się zniechęciła do samej siebie  :smile: 
Jesteś jedną z nielicznych osób, które trawestując Ludwika XIV mogą powiedzieć: Forum to ja!  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> Takie historie bardzo zniechęcają do forum...
> 
> 
> *Nefer*,
> kto, jak kto, ale Ty nie możesz się zniechęcać do forum, bo to niemal tak, jakbyś się zniechęciła do samej siebie 
> Jesteś jedną z nielicznych osób, które trawestując Ludwika XIV mogą powiedzieć: Forum to ja!


Sharoon  :smile:  Ja nie wiem co Ty bierzesz  :smile:  :smile:   :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## Nefer

> Niestety, nie każdemu przyznanie się do błędu przychodzi łatwo  Dajmy forumowiczowi o nicku Anna Kotynska szansę na naprawienie błędu, chociaż wygląda na to, że za często na forum nie bywa...
> 
> A swoją drogą trudno mi było w rewelacje wspomnianej wyżej osoby uwierzyć, bo miałam okazję odwiedzać pana Roberta na innej budowie i widzialam jak jego ekipa pracuje. Niestety do współpracy nie doszło, bo zależało mi na czasie, a pan Robert nie chciał mnie zwodzić obietnicami, których potem nie mógłby dotrzymać. 
> 
> Może to była po prostu zwykła zbieżność imion?


Może i była. Robert dowiedział się od któregoś z KLientów, że taki post jest. Klient był z forum , pokazał mu wypowiedź. Robert przekopał swoje kontakty, przejrzał telefony, i z niemałym trudem znalazł namiar, ktory wydawał sie wskazywać na tę osobę. Nie jest to proste, bo widziałam ile dostaje telefonów z zapytaniami codziennie.
POgadał, wyjaśnił sprawę, pan przyznał, że to pomyłka i obiecał sprawę wyjaśnić na forum.
Ja nie wiem jak można być tak nieodpowiedzialnym. 
Po prostu jest mi przykro i tyle - choć sprawa w ogóle mnie nie dotyczy, prawda ? W zasadzie powinnam olać. Ale znam Roberta, jego ekipę, bardzo ich lubię i uważam, że to niesprawiedliwe.

----------


## sharoon

> Sharoon  Ja nie wiem co Ty bierzesz


Na razie wzięłam po Tobie pana od badań geotechnicznych, na wiosnę planuję wziąć po Tobie ekipy Pana Mariusza. Poza tym nic nie biorę   :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> Ja nie wiem jak można być tak nieodpowiedzialnym. 
> Po prostu jest mi przykro i tyle - choć sprawa w ogóle mnie nie dotyczy, prawda ? W zasadzie powinnam olać. Ale znam Roberta, jego ekipę, bardzo ich lubię i uważam, że to niesprawiedliwe.


Dobrze *Nefer*, że prostujesz tę sprawę.
To naprawdę przykre, że ktoś latami solidnie pracuje na swoją dobrą opinię a jeden wpis ją podważa.
Cóż jakoś łatwiej nam kogoś skrytykować niż to naprawić.
Może każdemu w profilu przydałby się napis...WITAJ, nim kogoś skrytykujesz trzy razy się zastanów.

----------


## EDZIA

> Ja nie wiem jak można być tak nieodpowiedzialnym. 
> Po prostu jest mi przykro i tyle - choć sprawa w ogóle mnie nie dotyczy, prawda ? W zasadzie powinnam olać. Ale znam Roberta, jego ekipę, bardzo ich lubię i uważam, że to niesprawiedliwe.


Dobrze *Nefer*, że prostujesz tę sprawę.
To naprawdę przykre, że ktoś latami solidnie pracuje na swoją dobrą opinię a jeden wpis ją podważa.
Cóż jakoś łatwiej nam kogoś skrytykować niż to naprawić.
Może każdemu w profilu przydałby się napis...WITAJ, nim kogoś skrytykujesz trzy razy się zastanów.

----------


## Krysia1970

PO ZAKOŃCZENIU BUDOWY DOMU, PO WSZYSTKICH PROBLEMACH Z TYM ZWIĄZANYCH MOGĘ POLECIĆ HYDRAULIKA. PODAJĘ NAMIARY DO NIEGO: 501-123-910 STANISŁAW. JEST Z CHOTOMOWA K/ WARSZAWY, 

POZDRAWIAM
KRYSTYNA

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Sharoon  Ja nie wiem co Ty bierzesz   
> 
> 
> Na razie wzięłam po Tobie pana od badań geotechnicznych, na wiosnę planuję wziąć po Tobie ekipy Pana Mariusza. Poza tym nic nie biorę


To się jeszcze spikniemy  :smile:  Bo sporo przed Tobą  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Elena76

> Napisał Elena76
> 
> Niestety, nie każdemu przyznanie się do błędu przychodzi łatwo  Dajmy forumowiczowi o nicku Anna Kotynska szansę na naprawienie błędu, chociaż wygląda na to, że za często na forum nie bywa...
> 
> A swoją drogą trudno mi było w rewelacje wspomnianej wyżej osoby uwierzyć, bo miałam okazję odwiedzać pana Roberta na innej budowie i widzialam jak jego ekipa pracuje. Niestety do współpracy nie doszło, bo zależało mi na czasie, a pan Robert nie chciał mnie zwodzić obietnicami, których potem nie mógłby dotrzymać. 
> 
> Może to była po prostu zwykła zbieżność imion?
> 
> 
> ...


Fakt, bardzo łatwo jest zepsuć komuś dobrą opinię, i potem nawet mimo sprostowania to już nie to samo  :Confused:

----------


## agawi74

Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszystkie namiary na wykonawców *drewnianych drzwi wewnętrznych* (solidnych i w rozsądnych cenach oczywiście)   :Wink2:  

Dzięki

----------


## Ola i Michał

hej

ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić solidnych chłopaków od wszelkich robót na poddaszu - ocieplenie, płyty G-K itp. jak również montaż parapetów i drzwi 
podaję nr telefonu do jednego z nich
p. Darek 507463144

pozdrawiam
Ola

----------


## Bożena030100

> Napisał Anna Kotynska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


Ja też nie jestem z rodziny p. Roberta. Absolutnie nie jest mozliwe aby ten facet lub jego ekipa zrobiła komus na budowie "kuku". Cały czas z sentymentem wspominam współpracę z nim. Wyjątkowo profesjonalne podejście do pracy. Zostawili po sobie porządek i jeszcze posprzatali po innych. Nigdy nie uwierzę, że kogoś narazili na stres. Dalej bedę polecać ich pracę i wiem, że z pewnością nie bedę musiała się tego wstydzić. 
Dobrze Nefer, że wyjaśniłaś sprawę na forum

----------


## Radzik

No to ja pozwolę sobie polecić:
- ekipę do ociepleń i elewacji -p.Darek 514 715 381 (namiary z FM  :wink:  )
- glazurnika - p. Stefana 605 567 483
- fachowca od alarmu i TV - p.Andrzej 604 084 184

Pozdrawiam

----------


## niezły

> podciągam bo warto 
> 
> 
> A teraz poważnie mam do polecenia człowieka orkiestrę generalnie pełni On funkcje kierownika budowy fachowego doradcy i pomocnika ale niestety nie ma uprawnień Człowiek ten potrafi przynieść nieocenioną pomoc dla ludzi budujących się i nie mających wolnego czasu lub nieznajomości tematu 
> Zalety 
> Dopilnuje wszystkich ekip. 
> Pomoże przy wyborze ekipy i czasami nawet więcej wytarguje niż inwestor 
> Pomoże przy wyborze materiału (rodzaj, miejsce zakupu i cena) 
> Sam poprawi sporo rzeczy na budowie 
> ...





W  związku  z tym że  zainteresowanie osobą było znikome  co wcale mnie nie dziwi  namiary podaje do publicznej wiadomości   ale proszę traktować pana tego poważnie  ten człowiek to Piotr Jarczewski 503316221 
możesz powołac się na mnie tzn. Mikołaj Mendrycki o niezłym to chyba nie ma pojęcia co do stawek nie wiem ale naprawde polecam

----------


## Misiek CASE

> Napisał Elena76
> 
> Niestety, nie każdemu przyznanie się do błędu przychodzi łatwo  Dajmy forumowiczowi o nicku Anna Kotynska szansę na naprawienie błędu, chociaż wygląda na to, że za często na forum nie bywa...
> 
> A swoją drogą trudno mi było w rewelacje wspomnianej wyżej osoby uwierzyć, bo miałam okazję odwiedzać pana Roberta na innej budowie i widzialam jak jego ekipa pracuje. Niestety do współpracy nie doszło, bo zależało mi na czasie, a pan Robert nie chciał mnie zwodzić obietnicami, których potem nie mógłby dotrzymać. 
> 
> Może to była po prostu zwykła zbieżność imion?
> 
> 
> ...


Nefer, to ja poinformowałem Roberta o tym poście .
Znam jego robotę bo pracowaliśmy razem i też nie mogłem w to uwierzyć, więc zadzwoniłem do niego i mu powiedziałem, fakt zdenerwował się chłop okropnie ale przynajmniej wyjaśnił sprawę.
Zaznaczam że też prowadzę firmę budowlaną i Robert jest moją konkurencją ale wstawiam się za nim bo na to zasługuje.
 Dla niedowiarków strona www

Trzymaj się chłopie, pozdrawiam Mieszko.

----------


## Grzesio-K

z czystym sumieniem polecam usługi p. Darka Laska.

Schody w naszym nowym domu zrobił piękne, w uzgodnionym terminie, za uzgodnione pieniądze.

Na p. Darka natknąłem sie na FM i w pełni potwierdzam opinie jego "wcześniejszych klientów".

----------


## Gluś

Poszukuję ślusarza do wykonania ogrodzenia w Wesołej oraz brukarza.
Dzisiaj usłyszałam stawkę za metr ułożenia kostki granitowej 120 zł plus 30 za zbicie betonu razem 150 zł. Reasumując robocizna 30 tys. I Pan z Traktu Lubelskiego rzucił kwotę leciutko jak motylek. Poczułam się jak żebrak.... Zastanawiam się nad przebranżowieniem.....    :Confused:

----------


## Nefer

> Zastanawiam się nad przebranżowieniem.....


To niegłupi pomyśł  :smile:  Ciekawe jak długo wytrzymałabyć kucie betonu za 30 pln  :smile:  :smile:  Odlicz Zus i podatek  :smile:  Ja się nie zamieniam  :smile:

----------


## hiro77

Czy robił jeszcze u kogoś hydraulikę Pan Czarek Rychlicki polecany przez Paweł297 i może podzielić się opinią na temat wykonanej przez niego instalacji ?

----------


## dsucholewska

> Czy robił jeszcze u kogoś hydraulikę Pan Czarek Rychlicki polecany przez Paweł297 i może podzielić się opinią na temat wykonanej przez niego instalacji ?


Witam,
U mnie wprawdzie Pan Czarek nie robił ale my mieliśmy Pana Darka jesteśmy z niego zadowoleni a przy okazji zrobił nam glazurę  i mnóstwo innych rzeczy  :smile: 

Gdyby ktoś chciał skorzystać z jego usług tel. 517-124-952

----------


## wastom

> Napisał wastom
> 
> czy mial ktos doswiadczenie z ekipa od kostki brukowej pana  Rafała Przybylskiego dzialajacego na allegro pod nickiem :tgcrp  http://www.allegro.pl/item933887506_..._nostalit.html
> 
> 
> OO - ja też właśnie chciałam sie przymierzyć do tej firmy
> przyłączam się zatem do prośby o opinię


Na poczatku zimy skorzystałem z usług p.Rafala i jego ekipy dowodzonej przez p.Waldemara (sa 2 ekipy).Minęlo juz pare miesiecy od ulozenia kosteczki (160m polbruk ,nostalit) wiec moge śmialo polecic ekipe ,z kostka nic zlego sie nie dzieje mimo tegiej zimy .P. Waldemar to doskonaly fachowiec, a do tego bardzo sympatyczny czlowiek ,bez żadnych problemów uwzglednial wszelkie moje sugestie czy zmiany , a musze przyznac ze bylo tego troche   :Wink2:  ,moj wstepny projekt gryzł sie troszke z rzeczywistością .co do konkretów chetnie odpowiem na priv.
p.s możecie powołac sie na Tomka z Otrębus 
 :Wink2:  ,chetniej biora prace z polecenia , a grafik maja napiety ,sam czekalem 2 miesiace , pozdrawiam

----------


## qmoter

> Witam,
> nie polecam zdecydowanie hydraulika z Sulejówka 
> p. Stanislaw Kubuj  tel: 0601 391 034,
> mimo, że był polecany przez Was.
> 
> Otóż umówił się na godz konkretną - nie przyjechał.
> na dodatek jak zapytałem o której będzie - był zdziwiony (bo przecież klient ma czekać na niego cały dzień). jak powiedziałem, że umówimy się na wieczór, bo teraz muszę wyjechać to odpowiedział, że dla niego jest to niepoważne i się rozłączył.
> 
> Na dodatek za prostą robótkę (max 15 min) zażyczył sobie majątek
> ...


Niestety musze przyłączyć się do tej opinii,,
p. Kubuj robił u mnie hydraulike do etapu podłogówki i tynków..
Jak wezwałem go po tynkach do wykonania kotłowni - a było to w szczycie  bumu budowlanego - po prostu mnie olał... Najpierw kazła mi czekać 2 razy po miesiącu - straciłem 2 miesiące - potem powiedział że w ogóle nie przyjdzie bo wziął do roboty jakieś bloki i nie ma czasu...
Na moje wścikłe uwagi też potrafił po prostu rozłączyć się ... i tyle
Arogancja pełną gębą... Prze niego nie zdażyłem uruchomić ogrzewania domu przed zimą i reszta robót poszła w ...siną dal...Skutkiem zachowania p. Kubuja moja przeprowadzka opóźniła się prawie o 1 rok...
Niestety nie polecam...   :sad:

----------


## tucz

witam,

potrzebuje hydraulika do zlokalizowania wycieku w lazience i zajecie sie ta sprawa. 
Lokalizacja: Warszawa Bemowo
Znacie moze kogos albo mozecie polecic? 
Z gory dzieki

----------


## Timil

Witam,

czy mozecie powiedziec cos dobrego lub zlego o tym hydrauliku

p. Sławomir Celej

Kolonia Górzno 59a

pozdrawiam i z gory dziekuje

----------


## Nefer

ODŚWIEŻAM dorzucając nowe polecenie   :smile:  :smile:  Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008  - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* -  z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

 - *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi*  mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty*  Pochwalę jak skończą  :smile:  Ale na razie ok - pomimo, że blat przyjechał 3 cm za krótki - panowie nie zostawili mnie z kłopotem na Święta tylko dosztukowali. W poniedziałek przyjeżdża blat doceowy. To niby dlaczego ich chwalę ? Bo ludzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właścicile, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam   :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.[/b]

*Balustrady ze stali*  Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici  :smile:  Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... szacun  :smile:  W razie czego dam tel. do szefa.


- *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.

----------


## PiterPiter

Mogę polecić p. Janka który u mnie położył parkiet. Robi w polskim drewnie, ale ja zdecydowałem się na egzotyk i nie żałuję- podłoga wyszła bardzo fajna. Co jeszcze ważne - pan Janek jest terminowy i słowny, a to rzadkość w tych czasach. Tel. do niego: 601 22 81 11.

----------


## agawi74

[quote="Nefer"]ODŚWIEŻAM dorzucając nowe polecenie   :smile:  :smile:  Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam   :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.[/b]quote]

*Nefer*, 
postanowiłam skorzystać z jednego z Twoich polecanych wykonawców- chodzi o drzwi wewmętrzne i stolarnię Adam. Cóż, nie wiem co to znaczy dla Ciebie *"cenowo bardzo ok."*, ale mi *drzwi wewnętrzne* olchowe firma wyceniła na *3200 zł/1 szt*  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Czy tylko dla mnie jest to cena wygórowana?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DariaIMichu

> Cóż, nie wiem co to znaczy dla Ciebie *"cenowo bardzo ok."*, ale mi *drzwi wewnętrzne* olchowe firma wyceniła na *3200 zł/1 szt*    
> Czy tylko dla mnie jest to cena wygórowana?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie wiem czy naprawde potrzebujesz opini ale 3200/szt to niemalże kosmos. Napisz czy to z ościeżnicą i montażem czy tylko skrzydło i czy to brutto czy jeszcze netto  :big grin:  .
Średnia półka to do ok 1000 zł/szt za komplet. Za 1500-2000 mamy już drzwi z klejonki i fornirowane. Pełne drewno to wysoka, niszowa półka więc i cena niszowa i wysoka. Jak masz do kupienia 1-2 skrzydła to jeszcze mozesz machnąc ręką, ale jak masz 8-10 skrzydeł to wartość ok 30000 tys zł. Jak dla mnie baaaardzo dużo.

----------


## agawi74

> Napisał agawi74
> 
>  Cóż, nie wiem co to znaczy dla Ciebie *"cenowo bardzo ok."*, ale mi *drzwi wewnętrzne* olchowe firma wyceniła na *3200 zł/1 szt*    
> Czy tylko dla mnie jest to cena wygórowana?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Nie wiem czy naprawde potrzebujesz opini ale 3200/szt to niemalże kosmos. Napisz czy to z ościeżnicą i montażem czy tylko skrzydło i czy to brutto czy jeszcze netto  .
> Średnia półka to do ok 1000 zł/szt za komplet. Za 1500-2000 mamy już drzwi z klejonki i fornirowane. Pełne drewno to wysoka, niszowa półka więc i cena niszowa i wysoka. Jak masz do kupienia 1-2 skrzydła to jeszcze mozesz machnąc ręką, ale jak masz 8-10 skrzydeł to wartość ok 30000 tys zł. Jak dla mnie baaaardzo dużo.


Nie, nie potrzebuję opinii- pytanie bylo retroryczne raczej   :Wink2:  
3200 zł to cena brutto- kompletne drzwi z regulowaną ościeżnicą, listewkami, montażem i transportem do Warszawy. Mam wyceny z innych kilku firm i za 1800-2000zł mam drzwi dębowe!

----------


## Qter

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić sprawdzoną ekipę dla stanu surowego i ewentualnie ciągu dalszego? (najchetniej zapewniającą materiały - kompleksowo). 
Budowa w czerwcu br. okolice Pruszkowa

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer*, 
> postanowiłam skorzystać z jednego z Twoich polecanych wykonawców- chodzi o drzwi wewmętrzne i stolarnię Adam. Cóż, nie wiem co to znaczy dla Ciebie *"cenowo bardzo ok."*, ale mi *drzwi wewnętrzne* olchowe firma wyceniła na *3200 zł/1 szt*    
> Czy tylko dla mnie jest to cena wygórowana?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


NIe wiedziałam, że robią olchowe (wiem, że sosnowe i dębowe).
Za swoje dębowe 4,2 cm z szybami, wszystkie niestandardowe wymiary, dałam niecałe 2500. MOże to kwestia wzoru ? NIe wiem. Ja jestem zadowolona ze swoich i z ich ceny  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

Ja z kolei mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić: 

-*kominiarz Mariusz Biegański* tel: 22 610 05 04 *(cena 200 zł)* 

-*świadectwo energetyczne*- firma Laredo, *Krzysztof Stachura*, tel. 0501 347 137, http://audytcertyfikat.pl/ *(cena 300zł)* 

-*balustrady kute* (balkony, bramy, furtki oraz balustrady wewnętrzne),  *Edward Powichrowski*                                                                                             tel. 509 562 229 lub 502 475 223, http://www.kowalstwoeie.com/kontakt.html (tu cena zależy od kształtu i ilości wzorów, ale po moich poszukiwaniach ceny u p. Powichrowskiego są bardzo atrakcyjne!)

----------


## Grzesio-K

> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić sprawdzoną ekipę dla stanu surowego i ewentualnie ciągu dalszego? (najchetniej zapewniającą materiały - kompleksowo). 
> Budowa w czerwcu br. okolice Pruszkowa
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


Ja mogę z czystym sumieniem  polecić swojego wykonawcę SSO i innych prac wykończeniowych, gość z Ożarowa, więc dość blisko - załatwia wszystkie towary do budowy, Ty tylko regulujesz co jakiś czas rachunki.
Pan Jurek Najda - 603 370 154

Więcej szczegółów mogę Ci przekazać na PW.

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

> Witam, 
> 
> Czy możecie polecić sprawdzoną ekipę dla stanu surowego i ewentualnie ciągu dalszego? (najchetniej zapewniającą materiały - kompleksowo). 
> Budowa w czerwcu br. okolice Pruszkowa 
> 
> PZDR 
> 
> Qter


Polecam ekipę Pana Grzegorza- kontakt: 602.579.220. Profesjonalnie, szybko, omawia tematy z inwestorem, ma dobrze rozpoznane hurtownie w okolicy Pruszkowa. Dużo domków spod jego ręki można obejrzeć w Komorowie Wsi, łącznie z moim  :Smile:

----------


## Grzesio-K

Witjcie, 

polecam p. Dionizego Jannasza z Zielonek (501 677 493) 

Robi ogrodzenia metalowe (pewnie łaczenie z drewnem też), we własnym warsztacie, wg indywidualnych zamówień - solidnie w terminie i za rozsądne pieniądze. 
Dla mnie wykonywał bramę suwaną, bramę gospodarczą, przęsła do murków klinkierowych i furtki - można przyjechać i obejrzeć.

----------


## Elena76

> Witjcie, 
> 
> polecam p. Dionizego Jannasza z Zielonek (501 677 493) 
> 
> Robi ogrodzenia metalowe (pewnie łaczenie z drewnem też), we własnym warsztacie, wg indywidualnych zamówień - solidnie w terminie i za rozsądne pieniądze. 
> Dla mnie wykonywał bramę suwaną, bramę gospodarczą, przęsła do murków klinkierowych i furtki - można przyjechać i obejrzeć.


A gdzie można obejrzeć te ogrodzenie?

----------


## STASIOWA MAMA

Witam

Na forum raczej sie nie udzielam, ale zamykam dom i moge polecic:

dach, podbitka, ocieplenie budynku, elewacja P. Marek 516516425
hydraulik P. Andrzej Matusik 502358661
elektryk P. Piotr Modzelewski 602835207
tynki cementowo-wapienne, gipsowe P. Arkadiusz Mejsner 509792574

Wszyscy wymienieni sprawdzeni i solidni, dodatkowym atutem byly ceny i zero stresu.

Goraco polecam.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witam,
Szukam architekta, który współpracuje z ekipami wykończeniowymi. Osoby która mogła by zaprojektowac wnętrze, a nastepnie nadzorowac proces realizacji bydowy od SSZ. Budowa domu startuje w 2011, budynek 240m2, powiat sochaczewski 30km pod Warszawa.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## future74

Witam, proszę Was o kontakt do tynkarzy; planuję położyć tynki cem-wap w kwietniu 2010 roku; jeśli ktoś może pochwalić się super tynkami, proszę o kontakt do tynkarzy, robiących takie super tynki; buduje w gm. Lesznowola, okolice Piaseczna, płd Warszawy; Z góry WIELKIE DZIĘKI. Pan Arkadiusz jest niestety zajęty do końca maja, ale liczę, że może ktoś dobry ma chwilę czasu jeszcze w kwietniu.
Pozdr.

----------


## hiro77

> Witam, proszę Was o kontakt do tynkarzy; planuję położyć tynki cem-wap w kwietniu 2010 roku; jeśli ktoś może pochwalić się super tynkami, proszę o kontakt do tynkarzy, robiących takie super tynki; buduje w gm. Lesznowola, okolice Piaseczna, płd Warszawy; Z góry WIELKIE DZIĘKI. Pan Arkadiusz jest niestety zajęty do końca maja, ale liczę, że może ktoś dobry ma chwilę czasu jeszcze w kwietniu.
> Pozdr.


Polecam tynkarzy *Tadeusz Uszyński 508 747 459* (tynki cementowo-wapienne). Tynki równe, zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym, wszystkim sie podobają. Robili u mnie w Kędzierówce więc do lesznowoli pewnie też przyjadą   :Lol:

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam, proszę Was o kontakt do tynkarzy; planuję położyć tynki cem-wap w kwietniu 2010 roku; jeśli ktoś może pochwalić się super tynkami, proszę o kontakt do tynkarzy, robiących takie super tynki; buduje w gm. Lesznowola, okolice Piaseczna, płd Warszawy; Z góry WIELKIE DZIĘKI. Pan Arkadiusz jest niestety zajęty do końca maja, ale liczę, że może ktoś dobry ma chwilę czasu jeszcze w kwietniu.
> Pozdr.


Zapraszam do skorzystania z usług mojej firmy, referencje forumowiczów pod adresem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3794768.htm
Zapraszam także na budowy w celu obejrzenia naszych prac.
Kontakt do mnie www.sain.pl lub 509-499-922

----------


## Elena76

> - *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.


jako właścicielka niedawno przygotowanego przez *78mysz* świadectwa energetycznego podpisuję się pod powyższym obiema rękoma  :smile:

----------


## chester633

Polecam z czystym sumieniem forumowego pana Roberta ,wykonywał pracę u wielu forumowiczów.Fachowiec przez duze* F*,wszystko sprawnie i solidnie,w wielu wypadkach słuzył pomocą i pomysłami,chłopaki uwineli się w tydzień ,poddasze,garaż,zabudowa w salonie,gładzie to lądowisko dla promów kosmicznych,żadnych strat,odpadków materiałów- znikoma ilość,cena za usługę-normalna.Co więcej pisać - godny polecenia fachowiec od ocieplenia i karton gipsów.
*Robert- 502 469 645* działa na terenie woj.Mazowieckiego a może i dalej...

----------


## ooksana

Super temat- czytam z notatnikiem w ręku. Dzięki wszystkim polecającym :smile:

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Małe uwagi dla korzystających z kontaktów do polecanych ekip - piszę to zwłaszcza dla tych, którzy dopiero zaczynają. Sama się przejechałam na polecanych ekipach, nie powtarzajcie moich błędów.

1. To, że ktoś był zadowolony z ekipy nie znaczy automatycznie, że Ty będziesz zadowolony. Polecający mógł nie mieć takich wymagań jak Ty, a nawet nie sprawdzić pracy zbyt dokładnie. U polecającego mogli pracować inni ludzie, niż będą u Ciebie, bo np. właśnie zatrudnili nowych by wyrobić się ze zleceniami

2. Ekipa u polecającego się starała, a u Ciebie już nie będzie się starała, bo po poleceniu na forum mocno przybyło im zleceń i  przestali szanować klienta.

3. Jeżeli jest to ekipa która robi wszystko, to baczność!!!! U polecającego może robili inne rzeczy niż będą u Ciebie. Nawet jak nie umieją czegoś zrobić, często się podejmują... Należy zatrudniać specjalistów i zapłacić im więcej. Oszczędzicie sobie nieprzespanych nocy, zniszczonych materiałów, nie działających urządzeń... 
Na mojej budowie  spotkałam wykonawców, których mogę polecić, ale zawsze byli to specjaliści. Nie mogę polecić żadnej ekipy "uniwersalnej" ogólnobudowlanej lub wykończeniowej. 

4. Nie wierzyć w obietnice i w marketing, jacy to oni są wspaniali. Zaraz poprawią, oni zawsze poprawiają na koniec jak schodzą itp. Pan(i) nie musi od razu wszystkiego sprawdzać, przecież my jesteśmy i zawsze poprawimy. Potem powiedzą - czemu Pan nie reklamował od razu. Dopóki nie jest poprawione - mieć się na baczności, zwłaszcza pod koniec zlecenia. Mogą się nagle "obrazić" pod byle pretekstem - czytaj mają następnego klienta, u Ciebie już to co daje największy dochód zrobili i maja za to zapłacone.... Teraz z perspektywy widzę -  jeśli ekipa nie robi poprawek od razu  - należy się z nią rozstać - im prędzej tym lepiej.

5. 100% pewność, że jest dobrze zrobione możesz mieć tylko jeśli masz czas i tupet patrzeć im na ręce cały czas, albo zrobisz to sam.

----------


## kamyk68

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę dekarzy, która robiła nam daszek.Dostarczają również materiały .Młode chłopaki ,ale wiedzą co w trawie piszczy.Lipy ni ma.Oczywiście jak ktoś chciałby zobaczyć efekt ich pracy problemu nie ma.Kontakt Michał Łączyński  508-253-024. :big grin: Polecam !!!

----------


## radekf

> 4. Nie wierzyć w obietnice i w marketing, jacy to oni są wspaniali. Zaraz poprawią, oni zawsze poprawiają na koniec jak schodzą itp. Pan(i) nie musi od razu wszystkiego sprawdzać, przecież my jesteśmy i zawsze poprawimy. Potem powiedzą - czemu Pan nie reklamował od razu. Dopóki nie jest poprawione - mieć się na baczności, zwłaszcza pod koniec zlecenia. Mogą się nagle "obrazić" pod byle pretekstem - czytaj mają następnego klienta, u Ciebie już to co daje największy dochód zrobili i maja za to zapłacone.... Teraz z perspektywy widzę -  jeśli ekipa nie robi poprawek od razu  - należy się z nią rozstać - im prędzej tym lepiej.


Pod tym punktem podpisuję się wszystkimi kończynami, na podstawie własnych doświadczeń - niestety.

----------


## Sowa113

Witam
Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza + płyty. Miejsce - gmina Dębe Wielkie. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## chester633

Sowa - patrz 4 posty do góry.Robotę możesz obejrzeć u mnie,ale u nich termin łapałem w zimę.

----------


## olgajotka

Witam wszystkich Szanownych Forumowiczów!

Niedługo zaczynamy budowę domu :big grin: 
W związku z tym bylibyśmy wdzięczni za namary na solidnych i nie zdzierających skóry wykonawców. Będziemy działali w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
Czy działalność słynnego p. Roberta również obejmuje ten obszar?

----------


## chester633

*Olgajotka*, namiary na Roberta od karton-gipsów wziąłem właśnie z Grupy Nadarzyńsko-Grodziskiej.

----------


## cyprian87

Witam serdecznie,
NIestety ja mam budowę domu dopiero w planach :smile:  na razie udało się kupić mieszkanie i czeka mnie jego wykończenie...
Ale ja w innej sprawie- jeżeli poszukujecie dobrej, solidnej ekipy do wykończenia pod klucz, a nawet budowy domu to polecę firmę mojego ojca. Wiem że szukacie ekipy która zrobi wszystko tak jak sobie wymarzyliście a nie spartoli i popsuje, dlatego z czystym sumieniem mogę wam zagwarantować że dadzą chłopaki radę. Prawie 20lat doświadczenia, 10 na terenie DE, mniej więcej od 2000r na terenie Warszawy i okolic, głównie wykańczali duże domy, wille, itp.
Największa realizacja to kompleks buksza (buksza polo- szukajcie na google), oczywiście jest możliwość obejrzenia na żywo wielu realizacji w kilkunastu lokalizacjach wkoło Warszawy. Klienci zawsze są zadowoleni ze współpracy. Nie namawiam, ale naprawdę warto te realizacje

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia (cokół i słupki metalowe), ok. 90m.
Nie muszę dodawać, że szukam ekipy, która nie zedrze, bo 4 już odprawiliśmy z kwitkiem. 

Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary. Miejsce pracy Warszawa-Wawer.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ensignx

Witam,

chciałbym zarekomendować 3 fachowców.  Panowie byli polecani już wcześniej. 

Kostka brukowa: p. Rafał tel. 603 216 936  www.brukarz.cba.pl
Ogrodzenie z cegły klinkierowej: p. Sławek, tel. 606 816 533 (zalecam przypilnowanie wprowadzenia przewodów do sterowania bramą)
Bramy stalowe, ogrodzenia i balustrady: p. Edward, tel. 509 562 229

Jakość, terminowość i miły kontakt.

----------


## olgajotka

Chester, dzięki, rozmawiałam z panem Robertem, chyba trochę się zdziwił, że dzwonię rok wcześniej :big grin: 
Ale mam wrażenie, że dobre ekipy trzeba rezerwować już teraz, może przesadzam...?

Tak to jest na początku, pewnie wszyscy to znacie - człowiek porusza się jak dziecko we mgle, dopiero później nabiera doświadczenia i zaczyna się orientować...

----------


## ms.waw

Witam wszystkich

Poszukuję dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia budynku i zrobienia elewacji. Za wszystkie namiary będę wdzięczna
pozdrawiam
ms.waw

----------


## Ramot

> Witam,
> 
> chciałbym zarekomendować 3 fachowców.  Panowie byli polecani już wcześniej. 
> 
> Kostka brukowa: p. Rafał tel. 603 216 936  www.brukarz.cba.pl
> Ogrodzenie z cegły klinkierowej: p. Sławek, tel. 606 816 533 (zalecam przypilnowanie wprowadzenia przewodów do sterowania bramą)
> Bramy stalowe, ogrodzenia i balustrady: p. Edward, tel. 509 562 229
> 
> Jakość, terminowość i miły kontakt.


Czołem, próbuję wysłać Ci PW, ale chyba masz skrzynkę zapełnioną.... Pzdr

----------


## Sowa113

Witam
Może ktoś poleci ekipę do tynkjów wewnętrznych c-w
Z góry dziękuję Adam

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam
> Może ktoś poleci ekipę do tynkjów wewnętrznych c-w
> Z góry dziękuję Adam


Zapraszam do skorzystania z usług mojej firmy, referencje forumowiczów pod adresem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3794768.htm
Zapraszam także na budowy w celu obejrzenia naszych prac.
Kontakt do mnie www.sain.pl lub 509-499-922

----------


## olgajotka

Czy możecie polecić mi jakiegoś niedrogiego architekta w okolicach Grodziska Maz, który dokona adaptacji projektu i umiejscowi dom na działce?

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Poszukuję dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia budynku i zrobienia elewacji. Za wszystkie namiary będę wdzięczna
> pozdrawiam
> ms.waw


3 różne firmy:
Robert - 602-710-477
Zbyszek - 601-815-765
Janusz - 606-376-917

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> Może ktoś poleci ekipę do tynkjów wewnętrznych c-w
> Z góry dziękuję Adam


3 różne firmy:
Janusz - 602-746-181
Zbyszek - 601-815-765
Grzegorz - 501-320-245

----------


## olgajotka

A właśnie, czy ktoś może mi podać nr telefonu do pana dekarza Roberta Koprowskiego? Jakoś nie mogę znaleźć na forum :roll eyes:

----------


## lilka.w

Potrzebuję wykonowcy mebli łazienkowych z mdf w Legionowie lub  okolicy.Czy ktoś może polecić wykonawce solidnego,ktory nie zedrze ze mnie skóry?

----------


## fighter1983

Wiem, że chłopaki robią meble kuchenne i są dość rozsądni cenowo, ale czy lazienkowe... to już musisz sama zapytać 514-953-095

----------


## piwopijca

> 3 różne firmy:
> Janusz - 602-746-181
> Zbyszek - 601-815-765
> Grzegorz - 501-320-245


Czyzby byly tak dobre ze dales robote wszystkim trzem firmom?
Troche to dziwne, jesli nie robili u Ciebie to dlaczego ich komus polecasz?
Jesli robily u Ciebie rozne rzeczy to napisz co robili i z jakiego rodzaju prac jestes zadowolony bo polecanie kogos do wszystkiego nie przyniesie im raczej pozytywnego oddzwieku.
Juz byly osoby niezadowolone z ekip "od wszystkiego" -czyt. od niczego konkretnego.

Pzdr.

----------


## fighter1983

pierwsze 3 z telefonu u których byłem na budowie i widziałem jak robili dla swoich klientów tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne
No co zrobić, ja pracuje głownie z wykonawcami.

----------


## Dhany19

Polecam wykonawców do stanu surowego , wielokrotnie polecaną na forum ekipę p. Mirka Gencel  502711910 . Naprawdę solidni i godni zaufania. 
Polecam także elektryka Piotra 602835207 i hydraulika Stanisława 501123910. To jedyni fachowcy z całego przedsięwzięcia których z czystym sumieniem polecam na forum.
Nie polecam ludzi od wylewek  Adam 664789891 i Basia 511625098 - mimo wielu dobrych opinii okazali się nieuczciwi.Od momentu gdy okazało się że wylewka w garażu nie ma skosu po prostu wszelkimi sposobami próbują uniknąć konsekwencji. W kolejnych postach napiszę o dekarzach - sprawa jeszcze nie zakończona , też są problemy.

----------


## lilka.w

Schody. Polecam serdecznie wykonawcę schodów dębowych- pana Dariusza Laska.Dziś odebrałam schody i jestem bardzo zadowolona zarowno z terminowości i estetyki wykonania.Schody nie były proste,z duzym podestem.P.Dariusz jest prawdziwym fachowcem.Nr telefonu 608 404 823

----------


## lilka.w

Muszę dokonać przerobki płotu i wybudować trzy slupki klinkierowe jako konstrukcję śmietnika.Czy ktoś może polecić sensownegofachowca,ktory nie pogardzi małą robotą w Legionowie?

----------


## hiro77

Właśnie skończyli u mnie wylewki. Jedna z lepszych ekip jaką gościłem. Pracowali w trzech i wykonanie 230 m2 zajęło im 2 dni. Wszystko zrobione dokładnie i z głową. Patrzyłem im cały czas na ręce  :smile:  Kiedyś robili wylewki na dużych obiektach teraz zajmują się domkami. Telefon do szefa Irek Kraszewski 503-042-634.

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

> A właśnie, czy ktoś może mi podać nr telefonu do pana dekarza Roberta Koprowskiego? Jakoś nie mogę znaleźć na forum


bardzo proszę: 888701542

----------


## Aragornas

Witam wszystkich!

Dzięki wpisom na tym forum znalazłem bardzo fajnych fachowców od dachu krytego papą.
Już parę osób polecało ich jako bardzo solidnych fachowców i rzeczywiście tacy są. Słowni, solidni i terminowi. Wzięli tyle kasy ile z nimi się umówiłem. Dach nie cieknie - a lało ostatnio naprawdę solidnie.
Mogę ich polecić z czystym sumieniem - ich czyli braci Górali  :Smile: 
Oto namiary na jednego z fachowców:

Pan Andrzej: 888 808 818

Pozdrawiam,
Aragornas

----------


## olgajotka

> bardzo proszę: 888701542


Dziękuję!

----------


## hiro77

Możecie mi polecić kogoś od barierek / balustrad balkonowych ?

----------


## Marek-B

Gdzie i jakie . Drewniane czy metalowe ?.

----------


## mr6319

Astorex Legionowo firma od pokryć dachowych i polecany przez nich pan Łysoń - czy ktoś zna i może coś na ich temat powiedzieć?
Albo czy macie kogoś z okolic Pułtuska tych bliższych i dalszych kto zajmie się pokryciem dachu gontem bitumicznym?

----------


## Bożena030100

polecam wykonawcę naszych barierek i bramy wjazdowej. Przegladając dzienniki budowy trafiłam na budowę Majkiego. Urzekło mnie jego ogrodzenie. Poprosiłam o kontakt do wykonawcy. Teraz cieszę się super barierkami balkonowymi a w przyszłym miesiącu będę miała montowaną bramę, którą spartoliła firma z Wołomina. Bardzo solidny wykonawca Adam 783 918 362. Generalnie wykonuje prace w okolicach Łodzi ale ja mieszkam w Warszawie i też przyjął zlecenie.

----------


## kevinlomax

To ja polecam Artura Stelmaszczyka jako fachowca od ogrodzeń ze sztachetami i od bram rolowanych. Sam wszystko robi i robi to dobrze. 888 560 975.
A przy okazji od balustrad polecam firmę HABE. Tani są a przy tym jakościowo dobrzy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## olyv

Jeśli chodzi o okienka to u nas montowała firma Aprel z Warszawy . 
Okienka naprawdę ekstra a do tego cena lepsza niż w Socho. Telefon kontaktowy do Firmy 602-596-196 

generalnie: projekt --> zamówienie--> zaliczka -->realizacja --> płatność 
szybko, bez proszenia i bez poprawek 
naprawdę polecam

----------


## Elena76

> To ja polecam Artura Stelmaszczyka jako fachowca od ogrodzeń ze sztachetami i od bram rolowanych. Sam wszystko robi i robi to dobrze. 888 560 975.
> *A przy okazji od balustrad polecam firmę HABE. Tani są a przy tym jakościowo dobrzy*. Pozdrawiam


Skoro w innym wątku przyznajesz się, że to twoja firma, to tutaj tym bardziej polecam...

----------


## Anna Kotynska

> Ja też nie jestem z rodziny p. Roberta. Absolutnie nie jest mozliwe aby ten facet lub jego ekipa zrobiła komus na budowie "kuku". Cały czas z sentymentem wspominam współpracę z nim. Wyjątkowo profesjonalne podejście do pracy. Zostawili po sobie porządek i jeszcze posprzatali po innych. Nigdy nie uwierzę, że kogoś narazili na stres. Dalej bedę polecać ich pracę i wiem, że z pewnością nie bedę musiała się tego wstydzić. 
> Dobrze Nefer, że wyjaśniłaś sprawę na forum


hmmm ... najwidoczniej mamy do czynienia z rodziną Pana Roberta, który, nawiasem mówiąc odnalazłszy numer telefonu słał rozkazująco - szantażujące smsy.  
Wszystko co napisałam podtrzymuję.  Prawdy nie należy się wypierać drogie Panie.   Napisałam wyraźnie, że NIE WYKONAŁ prac, na które się umówił.  Na budowę wszedł, widocznie potrzebował przenocować  :wink: , bo po 2 czy 3 dniach się wyprowadził.... nie wykonawszy NICZEGO. Dziwi mnie budowanie wokół tego aż takiej sensacji, która świadczy najwyraźniej o tym, że Pan Robert ma sporo zleceń z tego forum.  Każdy ma prawo do własnego zdania.  pozdrawiam serdecznie,

----------


## esta81

Czy ktoś ma może kuchnię firmy Stanred z Raszyna?

----------


## azusa

Czy ktoś może korzystał z usług firmy NOWY DOM z Bartyckiej? Dostałam od nich ciekawą ofertę na instalację wod-kan i ogrzewanie, ale nic o nich nie słyszałam.

----------


## Qter

> Czy ktoś może korzystał z usług firmy NOWY DOM z Bartyckiej? Dostałam od nich ciekawą ofertę na instalację wod-kan i ogrzewanie, ale nic o nich nie słyszałam.


najlepiej bedzie jak porównasz dokładnie oferty - ja zdecydowałem się na kopleksowe wykonawstwo instalacji przez: http://www.ekoemiter.com.pl/

i na razie czekam aż dojdę do tego etapu (jeszcze jakieś 4 miesiące)  :wink: 

PZDR
Qter

----------


## azusa

Dzięki Qter, 
ja właśnie porównuję oferty i zarówno ich oferta, jak i pan przedstawiciel, z którym rozmawialiśmy bardzo przypadli nam do gustu. Natomiast tyle się naczytałam na forum o różnych wpadkach wykonawców :Evil: , że wolę się jeszcze dopytać. 
Mam nadzieję, że trochę szybciej dojdę do tego etapu  :smile:  Przynajmniej takie były plany, chociaż pogoda nie rozpieszcza :cry:

----------


## kevinlomax

> Skoro w innym wątku przyznajesz się, że to twoja firma, to tutaj tym bardziej polecam...


 Wiem wiem... Na początku trochę na reklamę poleciałem ale w sumie na tym forum mam co robić. Sporo ludzi nie wie co i jak z balustradami to można podpowiedzieć. Ale p. Artura polecam ze szczerego serca. Jeśli natomiast uraziłem chwilową dwulicowością to przepraszam.

----------


## sly1978

Czy mogę prosić namiary do sprawdzonej ekipy do dachu w karpiówce i z wolimi oczami.

----------


## gabba

> Ponieważ posuwam się coraz dalej postanowiłam zrobić *podsumowanie*.
> 
> POLECAM serdecznie :
> 
> - *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń
> 
> Jak będę miała kogoś do polecenia to dopiszę


Czy można prosić o podanie dokładniejszych namiarów na Starego?

----------


## gosia100

Witam

Prosze o namiar na sprawdzonego wykonawce kostki granitowej lub betonowej.

----------


## Elena76

> Wiem wiem... Na początku trochę na reklamę poleciałem ale w sumie na tym forum mam co robić. Sporo ludzi nie wie co i jak z balustradami to można podpowiedzieć. Ale p. Artura polecam ze szczerego serca. Jeśli natomiast uraziłem chwilową dwulicowością to przepraszam.


a nie szkodzi, tak już lepiej  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

Witajcie,
jaka jest dobra cena ułożenia kostki  "na gotowo" (kostka + materiał + robocizna)?
Czy ktoś może polecić kogoś sprawdzonego? Miejsce Warszawa-Wawer.

Z góry dziekuję  :smile:

----------


## stills

witajcie, mozecie polecic kogos kto doradzi w sprawie kominka i ewentualnej obudowy? ok.Żabiej Woli

----------


## michal_marki

Witam wszystkich serdecznie! 
Ja również chciałbym dorzucić swoje trzy grosze. Buduję dom w Markach pod Warszawą i jest kilka ekip, które chciałbym polecić forumowiczom jako solidne i godne zaufania:

- *Stan surow*y, ekipa Pana Jana i Mirka. +48 502 711 910, +48 504 009 293. Terminowo, solidnie, tanio. Żadnych problemów przed czy w trakcie realizacji. Miło było patrzeć jak Panowie uwijają się z pracą. Do dziś utrzymujemy kontakt. Kiedy są w okolicy, odwiedzają budowę, służą radą. 

- *Elektryka* - firma Pana Piotra. +48 602 835 207 Pozytywnie zakręcony człowiek  :wink:  Panowie wykonali instalację zgodnie z życzeniem. Doradzili, uwzględnili rzeczy o których oczywiście nie miałem pojęcia a które wyszły po czasie. Tu wyprowadzone oświetlenie klatki schodowej, podbitki dachowej, fotokomórek bramy itp. Gdzieś w trakcie okazało się, że trzeba przesunąć kable - bo zmieniła się koncepcja ścian - nie było problemów - Panowie przyjechali i zrobili. 

- *Hydraulika* - nieoceniony Pan Robert. +48 512 150 034. Wysokiej klasy fachowiec. Materiały i grzejniki z dobrymi upustami. Wykonał instalację kominka z płaszczem wodnym (producent CTM). Wszystko działa, szczelnie i jak należy. Polecam!

- *Tynki wewnętrzne* - firma Pana Bogdana. +48 607 893 782 Znają się na rzeczy. Tynki cementowo-wapienne kładzione ręcznie. Gładkie jak "pupa niemowlaka" i co najważniejsze - proste. Właśnie maluję ściany. Tylko grunt i farba. Takich fachowców szukać ze świecą!

- *Wylewki podłogowe* - jak wyżej. Również*Pan Bogdan. Praca wykonana perfekcyjnie. Podłogi będą drewniane - więc tylko po zagruntowaniu kłaść i kleić.

- *Wykończenie i docieplenie poddasza* - gipskarton i wełna. Artyści. Szybko i dokładnie. Firma Pana Roberta. +48 502 469 645. Wiele elementów jak półkola czy niestandardowa antresola zrobione super!

- *Glazura, biały montaż* - firma Pana Marka +48 508 773 844. Niesamowite rozwiązania. Dokładni. Artyści pod każdym względem! Wykonali dużo niestandardowych elementów, jak półki, postumenty itp. Marmurowe wykończenia. Zabudowali kominek. Jak wchodzę*do łazienki to uśmiech sam wykwita mi na twarzy. Panowie robią też świetne baseny!

Kolejne etapy są w trakcie realizacji. Podzielę się ew. uwagami w kolejnych postach.

Fachowcy, których ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM - w moim innym poście.

----------


## esta81

stills, jeżeli chcesz moge polecić dobrą osobę od kominka z Warszawy; myślę, że można zadzwonić i zapytać się czy zrobią w Żabiej Woli. Na moim przykładzie mogę powiedzieć, że specjalista w pełnym słowa znaczeniu. U mnie poprawiał po innej ekipie montaż wkładu... Natomiast obudowę już robiła jego ekipa. Cenowo nie najtaniej, ale też bez wielkich kosztów. Mogę przesłać numer na priv.

----------


## agawi74

> witajcie, mozecie polecic kogos kto doradzi w sprawie kominka i ewentualnej obudowy? ok.Żabiej Woli


Witaj,
polecam Ci bardzo porządną i rzetelną firmę od kominków. Siedzibę główną mają w Krakowie, a oddział w Warszawie na ul. Modlińskiej.
http://kominkizkrakowa.pl/
Sklep Firmowy
"Miro - Les Foyers"
ul. Modlińska 223d, 03-120 Warszawa,
tel/fax (022) 814 58 02

Firma specjalizuje sie w portalach, ale maja też wiele innych. Nam robili portal a moim rodzicom klasyczny z czopuchem. My byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni z jakości i ceny.Myślę, że z Twoją lokalizacją nie będzie problemu, tylko w celu omowienia szczegółów musisz udać się do salonu.
Zdjęcia naszych kominków w wątku o kominkach:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...sze-!!!/page69

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stills

> Witaj,
> polecam Ci bardzo porządną i rzetelną firmę od kominków. Siedzibę główną mają w Krakowie, a oddział w Warszawie na ul. Modlińskiej.
> http://kominkizkrakowa.pl/
> Sklep Firmowy
> "Miro - Les Foyers"
> ul. Modlińska 223d, 03-120 Warszawa,
> tel/fax (022) 814 58 02
> 
> Firma specjalizuje sie w portalach, ale maja też wiele innych. Nam robili portal a moim rodzicom klasyczny z czopuchem. My byliśmy bardzo zadowoleni z jakości i ceny.Myślę, że z Twoją lokalizacją nie będzie problemu, tylko w celu omowienia szczegółów musisz udać się do salonu.
> ...


dzieki wielkie za namiary zbieram i bede dzwonic i si eumawiac  :smile: 

*esta81*
poprosze o te namiary  :smile:

----------


## barek

Witam
Uczciwie przejrzałem wątki dotyczące ogrodzenia i nie znalazłem ekipy godnej Waszego polecenia. U mnie dzieło będzie polegało na wykonaniu ogrodzenia z siatki z podmurówką prefabrykowaną w okolicach Piaseczna. Proszę o pomoc forumowiczów w znalezieniu zacnych wykonawców. Pozdrawiam. barek

----------


## Nefer

> Czy można prosić o podanie dokładniejszych namiarów na Starego?


 Aprel  :smile:

----------


## gabba

:smile:

----------


## Ankaha

Tą drogą chcielibyśmy zarekomendować glazurnika - Pana Roberta/*Vadiol*/jako fachowca godnego polecenia/współpraca z nim układała się bez zarzutów.
Pan Robert ma dobre pomysły na zaaranżowanie wnętrz (blaty, półki, etc.).  Precyzyjnie wykonuje prace, będąc cały czas w kontakcie z klientami. Słowem: Professional. Mieliśmy też kilka drobnych przeróbek, przyjechał, zrobił/a wszystko w ramach rękojmi. Dziękujemy Panie Robercie za dotychczasową współpracę. 
Pozdrawiamy
Anna i Robert - Brwinów

----------


## kotruski

> Chętnie bym się pochwaliła tu na forum publicznie, ale niestety nie wiem czy tynkarz wyraziłby zgodę na publiczne podawanie Jego danych łącznie z numerem telefonu. Pewnie wyraziłby "takową" zgodę, ale "formalnie" nie mam pozwolenia.   Dane "poszły" na PW


Hej, 

Czy moge również dane na priv, bo masz zawaloną skrzynkę, 

Z góry dzięki

----------


## kotruski

*Poszukuję ślusarza, który wykona mi schody o konstrukcji metalowej (stopnie drewniane) z barierkami na antresoli i tarasie. Schody mają być w klimacie industrialnym (policzkowe, konstrukcja stalowa, wypełnienie 6 linek ze stali nierdzewnej , bardzo proste). Jak wysłałam do firm od schodów zapytanie o ofertę, to dostałam ceny w okolicy 35-50 tyś!!!  600 PLN netto za m.b. balustrady!!! Czy ja wyglądam na owcę do zgolenia?! wchodzę na strony z materiałami i nie wierzę:  m.b. linki ze stali nierdzewnej 10 PLN brutto!!! O co chodzi? Czy ktoś ma sprytnego ślusarza, który weźmie UCZCIWE pieniądze za wykonanie i montaż?*

Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem geodetę (południe od Wawy). P. Oskar : 501 128 065

----------


## wyposaza*

Ja mogę polecić kamieniarza - pana Zbyszka. Myślący, z bardzo dużą dbałością o szczegóły, wyobraźnią przestrzenną i rozsądny cenowo. Telefon - 695 960 715.

----------


## kotruski

Czy ktoś może mi polecić *instalatora systemu alarmowego*?

----------


## stills

> Czy ktoś może mi polecić *instalatora systemu alarmowego*?


my jestesmy zadowoleni z Juwentusa. Najtaniej polozyli cale okablowanie od alarmu, szybko sprawnie i jak byly na poczatku jakies przepiecia to bez problemu przyjezdzali i sprawdzali a siostra ktorej elektrycy kladli okablowanie to z ochronie powiedzieli ze to nie oni kladli i nic nie pomoga bo n ie wiedza gdzie sa kable itd. 
My mamy Juwentusa, jakby co to polecam swietnego handlowca Słodki Janek 667 998 308. Juz przerabialismy ten temat i duzo osob potwierdza fachowosc Janka  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> Czy ktoś może mi polecić *instalatora systemu alarmowego*?


Ja polecam forumowego *ZBYCHA* :smile:

----------


## kotruski

> my jestesmy zadowoleni z Juwentusa. Najtaniej polozyli cale okablowanie od alarmu, szybko sprawnie i jak byly na poczatku jakies przepiecia to bez problemu przyjezdzali i sprawdzali a siostra ktorej elektrycy kladli okablowanie to z ochronie powiedzieli ze to nie oni kladli i nic nie pomoga bo n ie wiedza gdzie sa kable itd. 
> My mamy Juwentusa, jakby co to polecam swietnego handlowca Słodki Janek 667 998 308. Juz przerabialismy ten temat i duzo osob potwierdza fachowosc Janka


Ja też otrzymałam ofertę z Juwentusa, zresztą jestem zdecydowana na ich abonament tak czy inaczej, ale chcę sprawdzić ile wyniesie taka instalacja poza Juwentusem. Nie podoba mi się, że muszę podpisać umowę na instalację i zdeklarować się na konkretny termin (min. 3 tyg. przed) a ja muszę zgrać montaż okien z instalacją. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że okna z fabryki przyjadą z poślizgiem i wtedy jestem ugotowana. Nie chcę, żeby mi instalację zamontowali przed oknami, bo mi poniosą wszystko.

----------


## kotruski

> Ja polecam forumowego *ZBYCHA*


Już napisałam do ZBYCHA, ale raczej marne szanse, bo jest raczej oblegany, a ja na początek lipca potrzebuje kogoś.

----------


## kami-lla

Balustrady drewniane Szukam firmy, która wykonuje i montuje drewniane balustardy na tarasy, balkony . Podzielcie się namiarami.

z gory dziękuję,

----------


## Ramot

> Ja polecam forumowego *ZBYCHA*



a ja forumowego Arm.pl, czyli p. Roberta

----------


## Artis0

Witam

Przeszukałem chyba całe forum ale nie znalazłem, żeby ktoś polecał Inspektora Nadzoru - macie może namiary na kogoś znającego się na rzeczy?? Budowa Warszawa-Marki

Pzdr

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Witam,

Chciałbym polecić wykonawce elewacji klinkierowej Pana Tomasza - www.klinkieruslugi.strefa.pl

efekt ich pracy można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku.

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

> a ja forumowego Arm.pl, czyli p. Roberta


ja również polecam P. Roberta 501.142.806- głowa pełna pomysłów bez nadmiernego drenażu kieszeni  :Smile:

----------


## esta81

[QUOTE=kotruski;4171303][B]Poszukuję ślusarza, który wykona mi schody o konstrukcji metalowej (stopnie drewniane) z barierkami na antresoli i tarasie. Schody mają być w klimacie industrialnym (policzkowe, konstrukcja stalowa, wypełnienie 6 linek ze stali nierdzewnej , bardzo proste). Jak wysłałam do firm od schodów zapytanie o ofertę, to dostałam ceny w okolicy 35-50 tyś!!!  600 PLN netto za m.b. balustrady!!! Czy ja wyglądam na owcę do zgolenia?! wchodzę na strony z materiałami i nie wierzę:  m.b. linki ze stali nierdzewnej 10 PLN brutto!!! O co chodzi? Czy ktoś ma sprytnego ślusarza, który weźmie UCZCIWE pieniądze za wykonanie i montaż?

Kotruski, czy masz już może namiary na jakiegoś konkretnego ślusarza? Również jestem w potrzebie!  :smile:

----------


## Pasiu&Moniś

Witajcie!

Może ktoś polecić taniego i szybkiego architekta to adaptacji projektu gotowego?

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## RL

1. czy może ktoś polecić fachowca od instalacji TV/SAT? 

2. czy ma ktoś z was u siebie instalację multimedialną (tv, sat, lan, tel) schodzące się do jednej rozdzielni multimedialnej np takiej: http://allegro.pl/item1006195535_roz..._rm6415_1.html ??

----------


## rrmi

Moge polecic super sklep z wyposazeniem lazienek i wszelkiego rodzaju zlewozmywakow .
Musilam zrobic trocvhe zakupow  i trafilam wlasnie tam .
Drzwi do kabin i brodzikow w dobrych cenach .
Sklep jest  w Piastowie przy Krasinskiego , latwo dojechac , skoro nawet ja nie bladzilam .
Szczerze polecam 
Chyba na allegro tez sprzedaja , ale , ja macant jestem wiec musislam jechac .

http://www.mizar.pl/

----------


## kamyk68

> 2. czy ma ktoś z was u siebie instalację multimedialną (tv, sat, lan, tel) schodzące się do jednej rozdzielni multimedialnej np takiej: http://allegro.pl/item1006195535_roz..._rm6415_1.html ??



Ja mam taką instalację aczkolwiek takiej rozdzielni jeszcze nie mam :wink:

----------


## MajorCarter

Mam do polecenia solidnego wykonawcę schodów wewnętrznych:  Dariusz Lasek tel .608 404 823

U mnie obkładał drewnem schody betonowe, ale wiem że robi też inne. Schody wykonane są  z niesamowitą dokładnością, wszystko wedle życzenia. Nie było żadnych niespodzianek. Bardzo pozytywnie nas zaskoczył tempem wykonania, tzn. schody złożone na gotowo w 2 dni.  Poza tym Pan Darek wybrnął z dość trudnego zabiegu, krzywo zalanego przez murarzy. Schody są naprawdę super, no i cena też była przyzwoita.
Dodam jeszcze że Pan Darek ma duży dorobek, przysłał mi na maila sporą galerię, tak że było się na czym wzorować.
Naprawdę gorąco polecam!

----------


## Aggi_2004

Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego wykonawcę do ocieplenia poddasza? Okolice Grodziska Maz. -Żabiej Woli.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## dostawca

> Witajcie!
> 
> Może ktoś polecić taniego i szybkiego architekta to adaptacji projektu gotowego?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam



Ja mam takiego architekta , jest nie drodi ale ma wade tzn mieszka w Mińsku mazowieckm czyli 40 km na wschód od stolicy. W razie czego moge podac numer.

----------


## RL

może ktoś polecić firmę/stolarnię do wykonania drzwi zewnętrznych wejściowych drewnianych z bocznymi naświetlami? otwór ma 160x230, drzwi CAL wyceniono nam na 10000 a Stolbud Włoszczowa na 7100 (sosnowe, 68mm)

----------


## lilka.w

Potrzebuję firmy solidnie wykonujacej blaty kamienne lub z alumarmur za rozsądna cenę w mazowieckim.

----------


## julifra

Witam, Poszukuje specjaliste od instalacji AUDIO oraz od wszelkiego rodzaju instalacji anten satelitarnych i okablowania pod to.
z gory dziekuje,

----------


## agawi74

> może ktoś polecić firmę/stolarnię do wykonania drzwi zewnętrznych wejściowych drewnianych z bocznymi naświetlami? otwór ma 160x230, drzwi CAL wyceniono nam na 10000 a Stolbud Włoszczowa na 7100 (sosnowe, 68mm)


Hmm, ceny rzeczywiście zabójcze ...
My robiliśmy na zamówienie w tej firmie
http://www.domex-drzwi.pl/

Można zamówić wg swojego wzoru lub wybrać gotowy. Jesteśmy zadowoleni zarówno z ceny jaki i z jakości (mamy dębowe).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej_1972

Witam.

Polecam firme budowlaną p. Aleksandra Dobrowolskiego. Wspolpraca przebiegala w bardzo milej atmosferze a prace posuwaly sie w naprawde szybkim tempie. W tym momencie firma p. Aleksandra konczy budowe domu mojego znajomego ktory rowniez nie ma zastrzezn.

p. Aleksander Dobrowolski, tel. 509-509-413

maja tez str. internetowa, www.domdobrowolski.pl

----------


## sharoon

Witam,
może ktoś podać namiar na DOBREGO kierownika budowy? Nie chodzi o figuranta, tylko o kompetentną osobę, która potrafi dopilnować, żeby na budowie nie było fuszerki. Mam nadzieję, że nie mam zbyt dużych wymagań  :wink:  Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Kierbud (W-wa i okolice) Tomek Hoffman : 603-123-326.
Właśnie weszłam, żeby go dopisać do listy polecanych (dziś się spotkaliśmy. Fachowiec, ale nie jest pieprznięty - i jest na budowie kiedy trzeba albo i częściej. Wczoraj zadzwoniłam do niego o 19, że go potrzebuję - dziś o 11.00 był gotowy do spotkania. Do tego po prostu bardzo fajny człowiek)

----------


## Nefer

Dalszy ciąg polecania - w końcu prace posuwają się dalej - już zbliżam się do końca. Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008 - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* - z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:  Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi* mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty* Pochwalę jak skończą  :smile:  Ale na razie ok - pomimo, że blat przyjechał 3 cm za krótki - panowie nie zostawili mnie z kłopotem na Święta tylko dosztukowali. W poniedziałek przyjeżdża blat doceowy. To niby dlaczego ich chwalę ? Bo ludzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właściciel, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam  :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.

*Balustrady ze stali* Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici. Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... *szacun.* W razie czego dam tel. do szefa.


- *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.


-*Kierownik budowy* - Tomasz Hofman - 505-875-223 (dostałam pozwolenie na podanie numeru) - doskonały fachowiec, ale bez przegięcia - rozsądny człowiek, dbający o kasę inwestora ale nieugięty gdy chodzi o bezpieczeństwo. To nie jest figurant - odbiera poszczególne etapy i jest odpowiedzialny za swoją pracę. Jest również bardzo dyspozycyjny - już parę razy potrzebowałam go "na gwałt" i nigdy się nie zawiodłam.

----------


## evora_x

Witam,

A kogo możesz polecic od gazu?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sharoon

> Kierbud (W-wa i okolice) Tomek Hoffman : 603-123-326.
> Właśnie weszłam, żeby go dopisać do listy polecanych (dziś się spotkaliśmy. Fachowiec, ale nie jest pieprznięty - i jest na budowie kiedy trzeba albo i częściej. Wczoraj zadzwoniłam do niego o 19, że go potrzebuję - dziś o 11.00 był gotowy do spotkania. Do tego po prostu bardzo fajny człowiek)


Dzięki, Nefer. Jak zwykle - jeszcze niemal nie skończyłam pisać posta, a Ty już spieszysz z pomocą  :smile:  i dziwisz się (przez skromność, jak mniemam  :wink: ), że twierdzę, iż Forum to Ty.

----------


## RL

Witam szanownych forumowiczow i forumowiczki.  :smile: 

Czy ktos moze polecic jakiegos mistrza/speca/fachowca od wylewek?  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> Witam szanownych forumowiczow i forumowiczki. 
> 
> Czy ktos moze polecic jakiegos mistrza/speca/fachowca od wylewek?


Mogę polecić swoich wylewkarzy... wylewki miód malina, chwalone przez parkieciarzy i ledwo co skute przez hydraulików zakładających odpływ liniowy już po wylewkach... :smile: 
Pan Mariusz - 515 620 350 
Można się na mnie powołać, bo zajęty terminami strasznie, może to coś pomoże... Robił już u kilku osób z tego forum. :smile:

----------


## marioso

Witam, 

może mieliście do czynienia z dobrym fachowcem od studni głębinowych i możecie go polecić. Z góry dzięki.

----------


## kotruski

> Mam do polecenia solidnego wykonawcę schodów wewnętrznych:  Dariusz Lasek tel .608 404 823
> 
> U mnie obkładał drewnem schody betonowe, ale wiem że robi też inne. Schody wykonane są  z niesamowitą dokładnością, wszystko wedle życzenia. Nie było żadnych niespodzianek. Bardzo pozytywnie nas zaskoczył tempem wykonania, tzn. schody złożone na gotowo w 2 dni.  Poza tym Pan Darek wybrnął z dość trudnego zabiegu, krzywo zalanego przez murarzy. Schody są naprawdę super, no i cena też była przyzwoita.
> Dodam jeszcze że Pan Darek ma duży dorobek, przysłał mi na maila sporą galerię, tak że było się na czym wzorować.
> Naprawdę gorąco polecam!


Dzwoniłam, ale Pan Dariusz nie robi ze stali ;(

----------


## rasia

*Kotruski,* zadzwoń do P.Wojtka 502400513. Robił moje schody, ja co prawda konstrukcje mam z kwasówki i taką poręcz, ale przypuszczam, że z czarnej stali też zrobi...

----------


## Nefer

Przepraszam, ale to był przypadek  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  Na serio - zupełny przepadek - bo właśnie był u mnie w kwestii zamykania budowy  :smile: 

UWAGA : Tomek *KIERBUD* prosił o zmianę numeru telefonu 505 - 875 - 223

----------


## Nefer

Evora X - Warszawa ? Instalacja wewnętrzna czy przyłącze czy papiery ?

----------


## seba1670

Też  szukam ekipy na komplet , na pierwszy rzut przyłacze  zewnętrzne , Białołęka.
Jeśli masz kogoś solidnego to poproszę o kontakt.
Dzięki

----------


## nea

> Witam
> 
> Przeszukałem chyba całe forum ale nie znalazłem, żeby ktoś polecał Inspektora Nadzoru - macie może namiary na kogoś znającego się na rzeczy?? Budowa Warszawa-Marki
> 
> Pzdr


ja też poszukuję, może jednak ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego inspektora

----------


## evora_x

> Witam szanownych forumowiczow i forumowiczki. 
> 
> Czy ktos moze polecic jakiegos mistrza/speca/fachowca od wylewek?


Mój majster robi także wylewki. Jakbyś była zainterosowana to daj znać.

----------


## evora_x

Instalacja i przyłącze. Projekt już mam. Jeśli masz kogoś godnego polecenia to będę mega wdzięczna.

----------


## evora_x

Witam serdecznie sąsiadów z Radoń  :smile: ) 

Niestety w kwestii ogrodzenia nie pomogę gdyż nasze czasowe mąż zrobił sam.

----------


## darpol

Serdecznie polecam ekipę - Pan Mirek Gencel - 502 711 910, firma MIRTEX - zakres STANY SUROWE, WIĘŹBY, DOMY Z BALA
Była właśnie u mnie naprawiać po mojej poprzedniej ekipie, a właściwie architekcie, który zapomniał zaprojektować mi ścianę fundamentową we wjeździe do garażu. Ekipa, która u mnie robiła, też nie wpadła na to, że jest coś nie tak. Skończyło się podmakaniem ścian i wizyta Pana Mirka. Chciałbym dodać, że roboty było mało, upierdliwa i trochę trudna (trzeba było uważać , co by piach nie wypadł spod chudziaka). 
Pan Mirek:
1. po pierwsze nie olał mnie jak kilku innych ("eee, panie do tego to nie warto betoniary targać..")
2. po drugie od razu wiedział jak to zrobić, żeby podłoga się nie zawaliła i było dobrze (inni "hmmm. jak by to zrobić ...)
3. po trzecie mimo uwag powyżej nie policzył dużo
4. szybko, sprawnie, CZYSTO, 
Naprawdę polecam i żałuję, że nie znalazłem ich, gdy sam budowałem.
P.S.
Znalazłem kontakt na tym forum, więc dzieki temu kto je założył  :smile:

----------


## Roman Topolski

Jestem tu nowy na tym forum i nie za bardzo rozeznaję się w weryfikowaniu podawanych kontaktów.
Proszę doświadczonych forumowiczów o pomoc.
Potrzebuję ekip do pełnego wykończenia od stanu SSZ (Warszawa Ursus);
- wyburzenie i wybudowanie nowych ścianek działowych
- hydraulik (co i cwu)
- elektryk
- wylewki
- tynki
- dalsze wykończenine
Najchętniej wiadomości na prv, ale na forum oczywiście też będę czytał  :smile: 
Z góry wszystkich Wam dziękuję

----------


## Nefer

> Jestem tu nowy na tym forum i nie za bardzo rozeznaję się w weryfikowaniu podawanych kontaktów.
> Proszę doświadczonych forumowiczów o pomoc.
> Potrzebuję ekip do pełnego wykończenia od stanu SSZ (Warszawa Ursus);
> - wyburzenie i wybudowanie nowych ścianek działowych
> - hydraulik (co i cwu)
> - elektryk
> - wylewki
> - tynki
> - dalsze wykończenine
> ...


Poczytaj powyżej  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## evora_x

Wcześniej gazownia twierdziła, ze nie będa nam w Radoniach przyłączali gazu, ale zmienili zdanie.  Okazało się, że dla 4 domów jednak uda sie doprowadzic gaz.. Dzisiaj odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę inslacji gazowej wewnętrznej. Czy macie kogoś sprawdzonego i możecie polecić? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

[QUOTE=Nefer;4186041]Dalszy ciąg polecania - w końcu prace posuwają się dalej - już zbliżam się do końca. Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008 - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
-murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne
- gips- kartony

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.


- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nei ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* - z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:  Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi* mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty* Pochwalę jak skończą  :smile:  Ale na razie ok - pomimo, że blat przyjechał 3 cm za krótki - panowie nie zostawili mnie z kłopotem na Święta tylko dosztukowali. W poniedziałek przyjeżdża blat doceowy. To niby dlaczego ich chwalę ? Bo ludzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właściciel, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam  :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.

*Balustrady ze stali* Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici. Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... *szacun.* W razie czego dam tel. do szefa.


- *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.


-*Kierownik budowy* - Tomasz Hofman - 505-875-223 (dostałam pozwolenie na podanie numeru) - doskonały fachowiec, ale bez przegięcia - rozsądny człowiek, dbający o kasę inwestora ale nieugięty gdy chodzi o bezpieczeństwo. To nie jest figurant - odbiera poszczególne etapy i jest odpowiedzialny za swoją pracę. Jest również bardzo dyspozycyjny - już parę razy potrzebowałam go "na gwałt" i nigdy się nie zawiodłam.

*Kominiarz* - jakby kto szukał do odbioru w W-wie to podeślę namiar. Za 2 protokoły (kanały wentylacyjne i gaz) zapłaciłam 450 (ale się nie targowałam) więc uważam, że do ludzi. Miło, przyjemnie, bezkofliktowo

----------


## Nefer

> Wcześniej gazownia twierdziła, ze nie będa nam w Radoniach przyłączali gazu, ale zmienili zdanie. Okazało się, że dla 4 domów jednak uda sie doprowadzic gaz.. Dzisiaj odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę inslacji gazowej wewnętrznej. Czy macie kogoś sprawdzonego i możecie polecić? Pozdrawiam


Poszło na priv (sorry zapomniałam  :bash: )

----------


## kotruski

Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem ELEKTRYKÓW, P. Rafał Puchała ( 609 336 728 ) i P. Jarek. Bardzo sprawnie i szybko pracują. Bardzo nam pomogli w wymyślaniu pewnych rozwiązań, bo mamy nietypowy dom z antresolą więc duuży problem z oświetleniem. O pewnych rzeczach w ogóle nie myśleliśmy na etapie wymyślania punktów elektrycznych i gdyby nie ich pomoc obudzilibyśmy się z ręką w nocniku. Zdecydowaliśmy się na nich, bo wzbudzili nasze zaufanie i cena była bardzo uczciwa. Teraz po wykonaniu instalacji stwierdzamy, że to był świetny wybór!!!  Serdecznie polecam! Muszę powiedzieć, że zostali bardzo starannie wyselekcjonowani przeze mnie, bo obdzwaniałam wielu wykonawców instalacji elektr.

----------


## chester633

Polecam z czystym sumieniem elektryka z uprawnieniami-pan Grzegorz tel.514 354 778,wszystko sprawnie i szybko.

----------


## krzycha16a

> Hej, 
> 
> Czy moge również dane na priv, bo masz zawaloną skrzynkę, 
> 
> Z góry dzięki


Ostatnio baardzo rzadko zaglądam na forum. Sorki, ale Twoje zapytanie znalazłam dopiero teraz, przeglądam wątek w poszukiwaniu fachowców od tynków zewnętrznych. Czy nadal szukasz tynkarzy od tynków wewnętrznych? Jeśli tak, to dane wyślę na PW.

Ja SZUKAM sprawdzonych i polecanych tynkarzy zewnętrznych, oczywiście szukam ludzi za rozsądne/normalne pieniądze - Warszawa i okolice. Na termin mogę poczekać.

.

----------


## salik

Witam.
Szukam solidnej ekipy do postawienia SSO/SSZ w tym roku. 
Początek prac - pierwsza połowa września 2010, gmina Izabelin.
Ekipa musi mieć jakieś doświadczenie w budowie domu z dobrą izolacją (energooszczędnego), nie szukam ludzi typu "Panie - my w ten sposób ostatnie 10 domów wybudowaliśmy, więc co mi Pan tu tłumaczy że ma być dokładnie według projektu"...

----------


## hubertsain

> Ostatnio baardzo rzadko zaglądam na forum. Sorki, ale Twoje zapytanie znalazłam dopiero teraz, przeglądam wątek w poszukiwaniu fachowców od tynków zewnętrznych. Czy nadal szukasz tynkarzy od tynków wewnętrznych? Jeśli tak, to dane wyślę na PW.
> 
> Ja SZUKAM sprawdzonych i polecanych tynkarzy zewnętrznych, oczywiście szukam ludzi za rozsądne/normalne pieniądze - Warszawa i okolice. Na termin mogę poczekać.
> 
> .


Mogę pomóc w sprawie tynków wewnętrznych oraz elewacji, firma SAIN (www.sain.pl), referencje pod adresem ---> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?132483
Kontakt 509-499-922

----------


## kotruski

> Ostatnio baardzo rzadko zaglądam na forum. Sorki, ale Twoje zapytanie znalazłam dopiero teraz, przeglądam wątek w poszukiwaniu fachowców od tynków zewnętrznych. Czy nadal szukasz tynkarzy od tynków wewnętrznych? Jeśli tak, to dane wyślę na PW.
> 
> Ja SZUKAM sprawdzonych i polecanych tynkarzy zewnętrznych, oczywiście szukam ludzi za rozsądne/normalne pieniądze - Warszawa i okolice. Na termin mogę poczekać.
> 
> .


już znalazłam ekipę, ale dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:  niestety nie znam nikogo od tynków zew., których mogłabym polecić.

----------


## ana_a

A ja nadal szukam glazurnika na koniec sierpnia/początek września. Nefer, ten polecany przez Ciebie ma wolny późniejszy termin - no szkoda :sad:  Może ktoś jeszcze ma kogoś godnego polecenia?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wingerman

Nieskromnie sam bym się polecił  :smile:  bo ten termin mam wolny ale pomijając fakt, że to Ty ostatecznie wybierasz nie wiem czy sprostam  :wink:  ...   odległości, gdzie się znajduje budowa?

----------


## rasia

> Witam.
> Szukam solidnej ekipy do postawienia SSO/SSZ w tym roku. 
> Początek prac - pierwsza połowa września 2010, gmina Izabelin.
> Ekipa musi mieć jakieś doświadczenie w budowie domu z dobrą izolacją (energooszczędnego), nie szukam ludzi typu "Panie - my w ten sposób ostatnie 10 domów wybudowaliśmy, więc co mi Pan tu tłumaczy że ma być dokładnie według projektu"...


Moja ekipa kończy budowę kolejnego domu na początku września. Mi wybudowali dom energooszczędny po audycie z NAPE i z wieloma zmianami i "ulepszeniami" projektu. Polecam. :smile:

----------


## velvet

> Poszło na priv (sorry zapomniałam )


Czy ja także mogłabym poprosić o namiary na wykonawcę wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej?

----------


## Nefer

> Czy ja także mogłabym poprosić o namiary na wykonawcę wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej?


Już ślę  :smile:

----------


## Bozo_62

> Ja mam takiego architekta , jest nie drodi ale ma wade tzn mieszka w Mińsku mazowieckm czyli 40 km na wschód od stolicy. W razie czego moge podac numer.


Polecam:    architekt: Izabela Dziedzic-Polańska	
tel  601 92 92 93  (szybko i niedrogo)

----------


## Tomek i Kasia K.

Poszukuję kogoś poleconego do wykonania barierki na schodach wew ze stali nierdzewnej oraz barierek na zewnątrz budynku ze zwykłej stali.

----------


## Nefer

Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło.

----------


## Tomek i Kasia K.

> Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło.


Znalazłem ich już wcześniej w Twoim dzienniku i kontaktowałem się z tą firmą, ale nie mogę od nich wydobyć wyceny za barierkę wewnętrzną (nie odpowiadają na maile, chociaż sami prosili, żeby kontaktować się z nimi tą drogą).  
Byli raz u mnie na budowie (ale musiałem ich trochę pomęczyć telefonami (ustalić termin przyjazdu), żeby przyjechali - obiecywali, zawsze, że oddzwonią- ale jakoś zapominali.
Także jak na razie mam mieszane wrażenia jeśli chodzi o tą firmę. Jeśli zlewają klienta przed podpisaniem umowy to co będzie później.

PS Zamknęli się w sobie  :Smile:  odkąd poprosiłem ich o dokładną wycenę barierek (już po wizycie na budowie) i wybraniu konkretnych modeli barierki.

----------


## sheenaz

Czesc,
Wlasnie rozpoczynamy budowę w związku z tym potrzebuje
- elektryka - do uziemienia
- hydraulika - do projektu istalacji
- kierownika budowy

dom w gm. Izabelin

----------


## olgajotka

> Witajcie!
> 
> Może ktoś polecić taniego i szybkiego architekta to adaptacji projektu gotowego?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Mamy narazie małe doświadczenie z fachowcami, ponieważ dopiero zaczynamy przygodę budowlaną, ale mogę już kogoś polecić:
Pani Teresa Firlej, łatwo do niej trafić - biuro znajduje się naprzeciwko Urzędu Miejskiego w Grodzisku (duży plus), szybko i tanio, bez zbędnych ceregieli, trzeba tylko wiedzieć, czego się konkretnie chce.
Tel. 22 724 30 89

----------


## Pasiu&Moniś

> Mamy narazie małe doświadczenie z fachowcami, ponieważ dopiero zaczynamy przygodę budowlaną, ale mogę już kogoś polecić:
> Pani Teresa Firlej, łatwo do niej trafić - biuro znajduje się naprzeciwko Urzędu Miejskiego w Grodzisku (duży plus), szybko i tanio, bez zbędnych ceregieli, trzeba tylko wiedzieć, czego się konkretnie chce.
> Tel. 22 724 30 89


Projekt już zaadoptowany ale dzięki za namiary, może komuś innemu się przyda.

----------


## wyposaza*

Ja mogę polecić kamieniarza - pana Zbyszka. Myślący, z bardzo dużą dbałością o szczegóły, wyobraźnią przestrzenną i rozsądny cenowo. Telefon - 695 960 715.

Poniżej próbka jego możliwości przy obudowie kominka kamieniem egzotycznym.



Gdyby ktoś się z nim kontaktował, niech powie że ma namiary od Marcina z Warszawy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nefer

> PS Zamknęli się w sobie  odkąd poprosiłem ich o dokładną wycenę barierek (już po wizycie na budowie) i wybraniu konkretnych modeli barierki.


 Fakt, że kontakt z nimi bardzo utrudniony - ale warto na nich poczekać. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona, choć z terminami i kontaktem było jak u Ciebie  :smile:  Tak to jest z artystami ...

----------


## muerciak

Witam, 
Szukam fachowców do zrobienia tarasu nad garażem. Warstwa spadkowa, izolacje i warstwa dociskowa. Bardzo będę wdzięczny za informacje.

----------


## kipsi

witam, 
szukam ekipy do zrobienia ocieplenia zewnętrznego - styropian oraz tynk i położenia oblicówki drewnianej na części ścian, możecie kogoś polecić? z góry - wielkie dzięki!

----------


## Asia...

> A ja nadal szukam glazurnika na koniec sierpnia/początek września. Nefer, ten polecany przez Ciebie ma wolny późniejszy termin - no szkoda Może ktoś jeszcze ma kogoś godnego polecenia?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
U mnie płytki układał p.Piotr polecany tu na forum przez ''olive2008'' 
Ja osobiście z czystym sumieniem również  moge polecic tego człowieka
tel.600819883
Projekt inst.gazowej p.Janusz 601315501
Przyłącze p.Krupa 603597193

----------


## gucio1

Witam
Szukam dobrych dekarzy 180 m blachodachówki.
Może ktoś mi przesłać namiar na Pana Koprowskiego?

----------


## hiro77

Polecicie mi kogoś solidnego od ocieplenia poddasza, *komu się nie spieszy na następną budowę* i ma czas zrobić to dokładnie.

----------


## MonikaC

_Polecam swoich tynkarzy!
Firma wykonała u nas tynki cementowo-wapienne_*

TYNKI SĄ PIĘKNE, CUDOWNE, BOSKIE I GŁADZIUTKIE JAK PUPCIA NIEMOWLACZKA!!!!! OCZYWIŚCIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_Ekipa bardzo zgrana. Pracowali nawet w sobotę i niedzielę bo mieli awarię samochodu i dwa dni poślizgu ale wyrobili się zgodnie z umową._*

GORĄCO POLECAM !!!!!!!!!

Wszelkich informacji udzielam na PW
*

----------


## Monika.Sz-a

Witam.
z przyjemnością polecam bardzo solidnego elektryka z Legionowa. zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt- podam namiary na priv.
Elektryk terminowy, dokładny, prace wyglądają ładnie- jeśli w takich kategoriach rozpatrywac układanie kabli ;P
doradził nam również w sprawie rozprowadzenia kabli tv oraz instalacji do kina domowego. dzieki podpowiedzi możemy powiesić tv na ścianie a kable nie bedą wisieć.w trakcie ustalania lokalizacji gniazdek i włączników nie stał i nie czkał tylko sam doradzał.
serdecznie polecam.
niedługo w dzienniku bedą fotki z wykonanej instalacji.

a w nawiązaniu do postu powyżej- mam nadzieję dołączyć do grona polecającego ekipe Pana Huberta- juz we wrześniu :smile: 


aa- no i oczywisćie forumowy Zbych od alarmów.. pełen profesjonalizm i dokładne podejście do tematu.

----------


## agdapl

Witam,

my zaczynamy od zrobienia ogrodzenia.  Czy ktoś może zna solidną ekipę, która wykona ogrodzenie z siatki na podmurówce. Niby prosta robota, a o solidną ekipę jednak trudno...

----------


## hubertsain

> _Polecam swoich tynkarzy!
> Firma wykonała u nas tynki cementowo-wapienne_*
> 
> TYNKI SĄ PIĘKNE, CUDOWNE, BOSKIE I GŁADZIUTKIE JAK PUPCIA NIEMOWLACZKA!!!!! OCZYWIŚCIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *_Ekipa bardzo zgrana. Pracowali nawet w sobotę i niedzielę bo mieli awarię samochodu i dwa dni poślizgu ale wyrobili się zgodnie z umową._*
> 
> GORĄCO POLECAM !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Pani Moniko, cieszę się, że jest Pani zadowolona z naszej pracy. Dziękuję za referencje i polecamy się na przyszłość 
Dla potencjalnych klientów kontakt do nas na www.sain.pl

----------


## Krzysztof III

Czesc
Czy ktoś z Was miał przyjemność ocieplać dom wełną? Wiekszość ociepla jednak styropianem - a ja szukam ekipy do wełny, która potrafiłaby dobrze załatwic sprawę przed zimą.

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof

----------


## lila134

Witam,
Czy możecie mi polecić dobrego parkieciarza z okolic Warszawy.
Będę wdzięczna

----------


## kmarosze

Witam,

Polecam swoją ekipę od stanów SSO i wykończeń. Swoje wszystkie prace wykonują bardzo solidnie i dokładnie. Co bardzo ważne na budowie utrzymują ład i porządek a także wiele rzeczy podpowiedzą. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Firma MS BUD z Białegostoku. Maciej Sokolewicz tel. 796975307.
Tutaj można obejrzeć zdjęcia z ich budów: 
http://picasaweb.google.pl/msbud1

Pozdrawiam,
Karol

----------


## esta81

> Witam,
> 
> my zaczynamy od zrobienia ogrodzenia.  Czy ktoś może zna solidną ekipę, która wykona ogrodzenie z siatki na podmurówce. Niby prosta robota, a o solidną ekipę jednak trudno...


 Agdapl, czy znalazłaś fachowca od ogrodzenia? Szukam bez skutecznie sprawdzonej ekipy, która zrobi słupki z klinkieru i zrobi część ślusarska zarazem? Może jednak ktoś jest zadowolony z ekipy, która robiła u niego?

----------


## Malwina03

szukam ekipy do SSO silka/welna/KLINKIER.  tylko takie które umieją zrobić elewację z klinkieru a nie takie którym się wydaje że sobie poradzą. Budowa w Serocku.

----------


## Aleksandryta

http://www.klinkiermur.pl/

Z reguły jedna firma buduje SSO bez klinkieru, a inna ociepla i robi klinkier. Zobacz na zdjęciach.

----------


## Malwina03

z tego co mi do tej pory doniesiono, to sciane trojwarstwowa wznosi sie razem. trzeba jakies kotwy w murach montowac do ktorych przyczepia sie welne i sciane z klinkieru

----------


## Aleksandryta

No to właśnie ci od klinkieru będą tak stawiać ścianę: ocieplenie, kotwy i klinkier. Widzisz na zdjęciach, że domy są w stanie SSO i dopiero klinkier. Kiedyś stawiało się razem, ale potworzyły się firmy specjalizujące sie wylącznie w klinkierze i teraz tak się robi. Jak robisz zwykłą scianę trójwarstwową, to rzeczywiście stawia się ją jednocześnie.

----------


## wingerman

> Moja ekipa kończy budowę kolejnego domu na początku września. Mi wybudowali dom energooszczędny po audycie z NAPE i z wieloma zmianami i "ulepszeniami" projektu. Polecam.


  rasia miałbym prośbę byś, jeśli możesz oczywiście, podesłać mi namiary na wspominaną przez Ciebie ekipę na PW?
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## olgajotka

Czy ma ktoś okna firmy Drutex? Cena jest dość przystępna i w związku z tym chciałabym się dowiedzieć cokolwiek o jakości

----------


## evora_x

Witajcie, czy możecie polecić stolarza, który wykonuje solidnie schody dębowe na betonie? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## esta81

Czy macie kogoś godnego polecenia od kuchni? Czy ktoś korzystał z usług GMP Mazowieckiej Fabryki Mebli?

----------


## zOOr

> gość od układania kostki 
> p.Rafał Seroka 603-2169-36
> 
> my byliśmy zadowoleni, trzeba cisnąć i pertraktować i może jeszcze jakiś rabat sie uda że od Pawła namiary.
> 
> pozdro


No to chyba kolejny, który sie pogorszył przez rok.
Jak już odbierze telefon i się umówi to nie przychodzi i nie ma człowiekiem kontaktu. Budowa nauczyła mnie jednego - takich ludzi omijać szerokim łukiem a już na pewno nie dawać zaliczek .
Czyli wciąż szukam kogoś z polecenia do kostki brukowej betonowej (Nostalit)

----------


## 78mysz

Wycofuję swoje polecenie dla firmy *Wenge-mar.*
Zaczęli dobrze, skończyli źle. Połowa podłóg wykonanych u mnie w domu jest zrobiona bardzo dobrze, a druga połowa wygląda obrzydliwie. Schody montowane przez tą firmę są poskładane fatalnie i nadają się jedynie do zdjęcia, tymczasem szef firmy przyznał się do błędu i obiecał poprawę ale na tym się skończyło. Dodatkowo przy montażu schodów dokonano wielu zniszczeń na posadzkach na piętrze, uszkodzono ściany i gres na parterze w świeżo wykończonym domu. Dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia w komentarzu i dzienniku.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ktywacja/page3

----------


## wingerman

*78mysz* rozumiem, że gdzieś wcześniej ich zachwalałaś. Proponuję zatem edytować  post w którym tę firmę polecałaś i napisać tę negatywną informację również w tamtym  miejscu, ponieważ nie każdy kto przeczyta pozytywną opinię na ich temat może trafić tutaj by "doczytać" resztę.  :smile: 
Myślę że dobrze będzie dać wzmiankę również *w tym miejscu*

----------


## 78mysz

> *78mysz* rozumiem, że gdzieś wcześniej ich zachwalałaś. Proponuję zatem edytować  post w którym tę firmę polecałaś i napisać tę negatywną informację również w tamtym  miejscu, ponieważ nie każdy kto przeczyta pozytywną opinię na ich temat może trafić tutaj by "doczytać" resztę. 
> Myślę że dobrze będzie dać wzmiankę również *w tym miejscu*


 poprawione

----------


## pavelamen

witam
szukam namiarów na ekipę do położenia blachodachówki.
dach dość skomplikowany więc szukam kogoś zacnego w/w temacie.

----------


## wingerman

Jako że górę bierze opcja budowy systemem gospodarczym (na ile się da  :smile:  ), poszukuję murarza/ekipy do SSO.
Dom parterowy niepodpiwniczony, budowa w  *Bogatkach*.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt PW.

----------


## Elena76

> witam
> szukam namiarów na ekipę do położenia blachodachówki.
> dach dość skomplikowany więc szukam kogoś zacnego w/w temacie.


spróbuj z panem Jerzym Pisockim (jest z okolic Ożarowa) - tel. 501334615

----------


## yar

> spróbuj z panem Jerzym Pisockim (jest z okolic Ożarowa) - tel. 501334615


To ten Pisocki z Wojcieszyna?

----------


## Elena76

> To ten Pisocki z Wojcieszyna?


jeśli to gdzieś w okolicach Ożarowa to pewnie tak  :smile:  w każdym razie ten, którego polecam kładł u nas dachówkę ceramiczną - jest ok, a przed podpisaniem umowy rozmawialiśmy też z innymi jego klientami i byli zadowoleni więc się zdecydowalismy

----------


## Nefer

> To ten Pisocki z Wojcieszyna?


 Tak, Wojcieszyn (niedaleko Babic) -  ma szyld przed swoim domem na Warszawskiej.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> z tego co mi do tej pory doniesiono, to sciane trojwarstwowa wznosi sie razem. trzeba jakies kotwy w murach montowac do ktorych przyczepia sie welne i sciane z klinkieru


Dokładnie jak była robiona ściana z klinkierem możesz zobaczyć w moim dzienniku, dokładnie przy stawianiu sso były wstawiane od razu kotwy.

----------


## ada_Lipków

Witam,

Skorzystałam z forum i polecam od schodów drewnianych na betonie (dąb bejcowany na różne kolory)
Pana DARKA LASKA - terminowo, przystępnie cenowo i dokładnie,
a proste schody nie były  :smile: 

Zdjęcia i namiar na prv.

----------


## Elena76

Szukam wykonawcy blatu granitowego z Warszawy lub okolic - jeśli macie kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia będę wdzięczna za kontakt  :smile:

----------


## jareko

Elena
Firma Jachon Blizne Jasińskiego ul. Warszawska 33F
namiary znajdziesz w googlarce

----------


## manieq82

Polecam forumowego speca od CO - kolega Rapczyn
Sprawnie, ładnie i bez żadnego problemu wykonał mi kotłownię i wszystko pospinał.

Pozdr

----------


## Elena76

> Elena
> Firma Jachon Blizne Jasińskiego ul. Warszawska 33F
> namiary znajdziesz w googlarce


dzięki Jareko - wygooglałam już  :smile:

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

stanęłam przed tematem izolacji przeciwilgociowej tarasu i balkonu w domku. Czy możecie podzielić sie swoimi doświadczeniami w kwestii wykonania oraz kontaktami do sprawdzonych wykonawców izolacji w okolicach Pruszkowa?

----------


## KWG

Szukam solidnej ekipy do SSO od zaraz. Budowa na linii otwockiej. 
Muszę się rozstać z obecnym wykonawcą, zima za pasem, a ja mam ściany parteru.

----------


## akapap

Możecie mi przypomnieć kto w naszej okolicy jest  forumowym guru od wylewek? Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wylania 300m2, która przede wszystkim zna się na rzeczy. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## emilus18

> Możecie mi przypomnieć kto w naszej okolicy jest  forumowym guru od wylewek? Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wylania 300m2, która przede wszystkim zna się na rzeczy. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


U mnie robił pan Wojtek Cieślik 691 300 501. 200m2 zrobili jednego dnia. Szybko i dokładnie.

----------


## hiro77

> Możecie mi przypomnieć kto w naszej okolicy jest  forumowym guru od wylewek? Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wylania 300m2, która przede wszystkim zna się na rzeczy. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.





> Właśnie skończyli u mnie wylewki. Jedna z lepszych ekip jaką gościłem. Pracowali w trzech i wykonanie 230 m2 zajęło im 2 dni. Wszystko zrobione dokładnie i z głową. Patrzyłem im cały czas na ręce  Kiedyś robili wylewki na dużych obiektach teraz zajmują się domkami. Telefon do szefa Irek Kraszewski 503-042-634.


Szczerze polecam

----------


## Darkol

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonego elektryka do położenia całej instalacji w nowobudowanym domu (elektryka, TV, domofon, może również instalacja alarmowa itp). Czy możecie polecić kogoś solidnego?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Darkol

Jeszcze jedna prośba,
Czy możecie polecić jakąś solidną firmę od rekuperacji i jakiej firmy urządzenia stosujecie? Domek ok. 160 m2 i kubatura ok. 650 m3. Żeby nie było, że to reklama to info o urządzeniach poproszę na PW [email protected]
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## azusa

> Jeszcze jedna prośba,
> Czy możecie polecić jakąś solidną firmę od rekuperacji i jakiej firmy urządzenia stosujecie? Domek ok. 160 m2 i kubatura ok. 650 m3. Żeby nie było, że to reklama to info o urządzeniach poproszę na PW [email protected]
> Pozdrawiam
> Darek


Ja korzystałam z polecanej już na forum firmy LinkAir. Bardzo profesjonalnie i solidnie.

----------


## Qter

> Jeszcze jedna prośba,
> Czy możecie polecić jakąś solidną firmę od rekuperacji i jakiej firmy urządzenia stosujecie? Domek ok. 160 m2 i kubatura ok. 650 m3. Żeby nie było, że to reklama to info o urządzeniach poproszę na PW [email protected]
> Pozdrawiam
> Darek


ja rekuperacje sam robie - centralę tylko kupię -  tak wychodzi jednak taniej....(i tak jak mi pasuje) jak by co poszukaj na forum odpowiedniego tematu albo zapraszam na  priv-a

prace LinkAir widziałem - dla mnie w miare spoko (chodzi o wykonanie a nie koszt), ofertę cenową otrzymałem mniej-więcej po środku innych wycen
znajomy bardzo ich chwalił - 2 dni zajął im dom 500m2 powierzchni użytkowej

PZDR

Qter

----------


## michal_marki

Gorąco polecam ekipę zajmującą się zabudową i ocieplaniem poddaszy. Mistrzowie w swoim fachu. Robota wykonana terminowo i dokładnie. 
Pan Robert. +48 502 469 645.

----------


## Browar

> Szukam wykonawcy blatu granitowego z Warszawy lub okolic - jeśli macie kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia będę wdzięczna za kontakt


A ja polecam firmę Brial na Marywilskiej.

pozdrawiam

Browar

----------


## Dominik Z.

Witam
Czy zna ktoś może stolarza który solidnie wykonałby ładne parapety z dębiny oraz futryny na wymiar w przedwojennym budynku ?

----------


## FIX

> Dalszy ciąg polecania - w końcu prace posuwają się dalej - już zbliżam się do końca. Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku 
> 
> POLECAM serdecznie :
> 
> 
> - *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".
> 
> Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008 - dziś mam już podłogi, kuchnię, drzwi- za chwilę będą lampy. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
> -murarze
> ...


Była bym wdzięczna za namiar na pana od gazu

----------


## Elena76

> A ja polecam firmę Brial na Marywilskiej.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Browar


na razie mnie olewają  :roll eyes:

----------


## jareko

> A ja polecam firmę Brial na Marywilskiej....


Potwierdzam, kiedyś mieli także punkt na Powstańców Śląskich ale tam teraz obwodnica północna się tworzy

----------


## salik

Szukam pilnie solidnej ekipy do wykonania izolacji poziomej ław (i potem chudziaka) przy użyciu papy termozgrzewalnej Icopalu (Szybki Profil SBS).

----------


## Browar

> na razie mnie olewają


Też trochę czekałem na ofertę. Najlepiej podjechac tam w sobotę, wybrac kamień i umówić się na pomiar. Kamień i wykonie blatu perfekcyjne, montaż bardzo dokładny i bez żadnej demolki w domu a dodatkowo montazyści byli bardzo kulturalni - w przeciwieństwie do jednej z firm spod Warszawy, która ostro reklamuje się w necie a w rezultacie prezentuje tylko chamstwo i partactwo.

pozdrawiam 

Browar

----------


## Elena76

w końcu doczekałam się oferty - rozumiem, teraz skąd cena - za standard usługi sobie doliczają  :smile: 

Browar, napisz plizz jaką firmę omijać, bo ja papraków mam dosyć - może być na priv.




> Też trochę czekałem na ofertę. Najlepiej podjechac tam w sobotę, wybrac kamień i umówić się na pomiar. Kamień i wykonie blatu perfekcyjne, montaż bardzo dokładny i bez żadnej demolki w domu a dodatkowo montazyści byli bardzo kulturalni - w przeciwieństwie do jednej z firm spod Warszawy, która ostro reklamuje się w necie a w rezultacie prezentuje tylko chamstwo i partactwo.
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> 
> Browar

----------


## RL

czy ktoś może polecić stolarza do wykonania drewnianych balustrad balkonowych?

----------


## future74

Witajcie,
fajnie, że są na tym świecie zadowoleni z pracy budowlanej wykonywanej w Waszych domkach; ja także mam pozytywne doświadczenia; jednak proszę Was o pomoc w znalezieniu osoby, firmy montującej parapety zewnętrzne i obróbki zewnętrzne z blachy. Z góry Wielkie Dzięki.

----------


## hiro77

*Nie polecam hydraulika Czarek Rychlicki tel. 693 161 210.*  Podejścia do grzejników robione w miedzi są tak powyprowadzane, że teraz jest problem z montowaniem grzejników a rurki miedziane na wyjściach są poprzeginane a przez to i pospłaszaczane. Niezachowane równomierne odległości rurek w podłogówce albo za daleko od siebie albo za blisko. Pozatym masę innych szczegółów w tym estetycznych o których nie będę się rozpisywał. Ekspertyza przez rzeczonawcę jest w trakcie opracowania. Sprawa idzie do sądu o zwrot kosztów naprawy. Poinformuję o dalszych losach.

Osoba polecana przez użytkownika Paweł297.

----------


## Jolanta78

Witajcie, wiem jak to jest szukać kogoś komu można "powierzyć" swoje 4 kąty. Po kilku tygodniach!!! poszukiwań solidnej firmy, rozmów, negocjacji i analizowania zachowań  :wink:  w końcu udało mi się znaleźć Złoty Środek na mój problem, a raczej na potrzebę przeprowadzenia remontu w mieszkanku. No i udało się. Serdecznie polecam Firmę Dekor Plus, Pana Darka tel. 793 230 316 solidnych i sprawnych fachowców. Wykonują wszystkie prace związane z remontem od hydrauliki, kładzenia płytek, wykonywania gładzi na ścianach/sufitach, elektryki ... po malowanie wnętrz itp. Wszystkie prace wykonywane są czysto i solidnie. W skali od 1 do 10 ja zdecydowanie z czystym sumieniem daję 10+ i polecam Dekor Plus, bo to naprawdę fachowcy. Bezpośredni kontakt do Pana Darka 793 230 316

----------


## Nefer

Trzy posty - trzy peany  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Browar

> Trzy posty - trzy peany


niestety i takich "jolantek" tu nie brakuje  :sick:

----------


## Jolanta78

> niestety i takich "jolantek" tu nie brakuje


a cóż w tym takiego dziwnego? Każdy ma prawo do wyrażenia swojej opinii. A Wy chyba też zaczynaliście od 1, a potem był kolejny post. Mam nadzieję, że wszystkie były konstruktywne i pomocne innym. 
 :no: 
"Nie czyń drugiemu co Tobie nie miłe" - sens przysłowia wydaje się taki oczywisty i zrozumiały...........

----------


## kamyk68

> A Wy chyba też zaczynaliście od 1, a potem był kolejny post. Mam nadzieję, że wszystkie były konstruktywne i pomocne innym.



jeśli ktoś zaczyna od takich wpisów(pochwalnych ) to długo tu nie pociągnie

Tylko w jakim celu to robi???? Szuka głupszego od siebie????????


sorki ale nie wytrzymałem :no:

----------


## Jolanta78

ja tylko podzieliłam się swoją opinią. A Wy doszukujecie się drugiego dna.

Przykre, ale niestety to co robicie potwierdza, że istnieją jednostki wybitnie złośliwe i zawistne.

----------


## Nefer

> ja tylko podzieliłam się swoją opinią. A Wy doszukujecie się drugiego dna.
> 
> Przykre, ale niestety to co robicie potwierdza, że istnieją jednostki wybitnie złośliwe i zawistne.


 Jolu, wystarczy, że założysz dziennik i pokażesz jak to wygląda. Po porostu jesteś niewiarygodna. I nic to nie ma do złośliwości. A definicję "zawiści" to chyba musisz sobie poczytać, bo używasz słów, których znaczenia nie rozumiesz.

----------


## Tomek i Kasia K.

Pilnie poszukuję dobrego, poleconego blacharza do wykonania parapetów i kilku obróbek. Blacharz, który miał się tym zająć okazał się niesłowny i prze niego stanęła mi robota z ociepleniem budynku. Dom znajduje się w Pruszkowie.

----------


## Monika.Sz-a

Ekipa Pana Huberta skończyła wykonywać u nas tynki wewnętrzne cem-wap. - firma SAIN polecana niejednokrotnie na tym forum w dziale ogłoszeń- skąd kopiuję mój post
.
Ogólne wrażenia bardzo dobre- ekipa zgrana- podczas wizyty na budowie widać,że każdy wie co robić- muzyczka gra a Panowie się uwijają z pracą. Ekipa bardzo solidna- Panowie SAMI nas wołali do każdej ściany i na łacie pokazywali, jak jest równo- jeszcze pilnowali, czy patrzymy :wink:  

Uprzedzali o miejscach kłopotliwych typu krzywe ściany i proponowali optymalne rozwiązania.
Tynki wykonane bardzo ładnie- równo, dokładnie,estetycznie, starannie. Wszelkie punkty budzące wątpliwości poprawiane na bierząco. Jedynie oczekiwałabym dokładniejszego zabezpieczenia okien i skrzynek alarmowych w pokojach- co prawda drobne zabrudzenia mają zejśc bezproblemowo- jednak jest to dla mnie dodatkowa praca, której można było chyba uniknąć.
Reasumując- poza ww. drobnymi uwagami szczerze polecam Pana Huberta i Jego ekipę- mamy jedne z ładniejszych tynków cem-wap, jakie widziałam, a samo wykonanie jak dla mnie bezproblemowe- wszelkie materiały zabezpiecza wykonawca - po stronie "inwestora" jedynie udostepnienie mediów i klucza do budynku.
Kontakt telefoniczny z Panem Hubertem bezproblemowy- to raczej ja niezawsze mogłam odebrać telefon.

Polecam tego wykonawcę- pomimo nie najtańszej oferty na rynku- jednak tutaj w parze z ceną idzie dokładnośc ekipy i staranne wykonanie. 

Pozdrawiam Pana, Panie Hubercie oraz ekipę- i mam nadzieję spotkać się jeszcze przy okazji elewacji i podbitki.

----------


## lidszu

Też postanowiłam się podzielić kilkoma namiarami na sprawdzonych wykonawców  :smile: 

- *dostawca okien/drzwi zewnętrznych* czyli forumowy *Stary*   Fachowiec w każdym calu. Bardzo miła współpraca, doradztwo oraz ekipy montujące pracujące bez zastrzeżeń

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - bardzo miła współpraca, szybka realizacja, solidne ekipy wykonujące kominek, bardzo dobra oferta cenowa. Efekt można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku

- *zabudowa k-g* - serdecznie polecam ekipę Roberta Hawryluka. Robili u mnie ocieplenie strychu, strop drewniany oraz całą zabudowę k-g w domu (do obejrzenia w dzienniku). Praca wykonana szybko, bez zarzutu. W przypadku jakichkolwiek niejasności, padały pytania i również fachowe doradztwo.

----------


## miru 102

Moje doświadczenia  z firmami osobami budującymi u mnie już mieszkamy od sierpnia:
Budowa była i jest nadal zlokalizowano pod Pruszkowem:
1 stan surowy otwarty z więźbą wykonywał p. Mieczysław mogę go śmiało polecić choć najtańszy nie był wszystko wykonał jak najlepiej umiał a umie dość dużo. Świetnie wykonana zwłaszcza więźba co miało wpływ przy punkcie 2. tel do Mieczysława. 601939679
2 pokrycie dachu - firma dach-lux w-wa ul. Modlińska i polecony przez nich dekarz p. Arnold lub Adolf. Dach kryłem blachą z posypką ahi roofing materiał wyliczony przez dach lux  idealnie zostały mi 3 panele. Dekarz chwalił wykonanie więźby i dzięki temu wyliczenie teoretyczne sprawdziło się z praktyką. - Polecam, Polecam, Polecam
3 okna i drzwi zewnętrzne - drewniane kupione u wojtkowiak siciny z wielkopolski - niezła cena i wykonie
4. woda, co, kanalizacja - wykonywał u mnie pan Marek z Brwinowa 502 729 776. Facet zna się na swoim fachu potrafił doradzić kilka rozwiązań gaz i kominek z płaszczem ogrzewanie podłogowe wszystko dział woda leci z kranu i jest ok. polecam
5 elektryka tutaj będą same pochwały, a zwłaszcza chwalić powinna moja żona bo wykonałem ją sam kiedyś do szkoły elektrycznej chadzałem 
6. tynki wewnętrzne wylewki zostały wykonane i tyle w temacie
7. Glazury terakoty - wykonywał je p. Robert z Grodziska Maz tel. 604996 841. zastrzeżeń co do wykonanej pracy nie było i nie ma tylko obsunął mu się termin rozpoczęcia pracy o cały miesiąc problemy zdrowotne w tamtym roku. P. Robert miał jedną cenę za wszystko a mianowicie wtedy 50 zł. z m2 lub m bieżącego cokołu, szlifów i nie ważne czy kładł granit czy tanie płytki w kotłowni. śmiało mogę go polecić
8. Malarze - byli  i pomalowali 
9. schody nadal nie mamy ale będą zamówione u producenta okien i drzwi czyli u wojtkowiaka
10. brama garażowa - phu bram dom z pruszkowa - świetny fachowiec  - oczywiście mąż właścicielki firmy
11. kominek - forumowy bohusz
12. przyłącza- woda gaz prąd - droga przez mękę  - nigdy więcej
13. kostka brukowa i ogród  przyszłość pokarze

----------


## ada_Lipków

Poszukuje PILNIE ekipy do malowania wewnatrz , moja ma terminy na przyszly rok 
A moge poleci projektantke do ogrodu i ekipe + u mnie robia pierwszy etap

----------


## RL

Witam,


Skonczylem wlasnie przegladac wszystkie posty i wynotowalem namiary na ok 16 glazurnikow.
Wlasciwie kazdy z nich poza Vadiolem jest polecany tylko raz.

Jesli ktos jest zadowolony ze swojego glazurnika a nie napisal publicznie o tym na forum to prosze o przeslanie namiarow na tego glazurnika PRIV.

----------


## olgajotka

Pytałam już w swojej grupie nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej, ale zapytam jeszcze tutaj, czy możecie polecić hurtownię z tanimi materiałami budowlanymi?
Teraz jesteśmy na etapie porównywania cen, są baaardzo zróżnicowane... :bash:

----------


## salik

> Pytałam już w swojej grupie nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej, ale zapytam jeszcze tutaj, czy możecie polecić hurtownię z tanimi materiałami budowlanymi?
> Teraz jesteśmy na etapie porównywania cen, są baaardzo zróżnicowane...


 Sprawdź najpierw hurtownie w okolicy.
Czasami jest tak że np. zwiększone koszty dostawy (np. na drugi koniec Wawy, czy gdzieś tam), zabijają różnicę w cenie na materiałach.
U nas prawie wszystkie materiały przyjeżdzają z różnych hurtowni, bo nie ma jednej gdzie wszystko byłoby najtańsze  :sad:

----------


## Qter

> Pytałam już w swojej grupie nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej, ale zapytam jeszcze tutaj, czy możecie polecić hurtownię z tanimi materiałami budowlanymi?
> Teraz jesteśmy na etapie porównywania cen, są baaardzo zróżnicowane...


Polecam Andę na Jerozolimskich (vis a vis Michałowic) - ceny na poziomie najniżeszych na Allegro... koszt dostawy - w zaloeżności od ilości towaru lub kierunku (zapłaciłem 2 razy na jakieś 10 dostaw).

PZDR

Qter

----------


## MonikaC

Bardzo polecam firmę *BRAMSTAL* Pana Wojciecha Byśkiniewicza z Warszawy.

Pełny profesjonalizm zarówno przy pomiarze jak i montażu! 
Ekipa zamontowała nam dwie bramy w godzinach od 8-16
Po montażu zostaliśmy bardzo dokładnie przeszkoleni z obsługi bram. Pan najpierw dał nam wykładzik, pokazał co i jak potem wezwał nas osobno do tablicy kazał otworzyć i zamknąć bramy ręcznie i z pilota, poinformował dokładnie jak należy się obchodzić z bramą czasie awarii prądu aby jej nie rozprogramować i co najważniejsze - pokazali jak zamknąć szczelinę wentylacyjną - czego w 90% montażyści nie robią i potem wychodzą takie kwiatki jak np zaklejanie tej szczeliny uszczelką do drzwi....

*POLECAM W 100%*

----------


## MonikaC

> Witam,
> 
> 
> Skonczylem wlasnie przegladac wszystkie posty i wynotowalem namiary na ok 16 glazurnikow.
> Wlasciwie kazdy z nich poza Vadiolem jest polecany tylko raz.
> 
> Jesli ktos jest zadowolony ze swojego glazurnika a nie napisal publicznie o tym na forum to prosze o przeslanie namiarow na tego glazurnika PRIV.


*a wingerman???*

----------


## Darkol

Witam,
Czy możecie polecić jakąś porządną ekipę od wylewek (na podłogówce) i tynków. Po moich dotychczasowych kiepskich doświadczeniach z ekipą budującą SS wolę nie eksperymentować. Termin byłby na czerwiec-lipiec 2011, bo teraz wyjeżdżam "za tzw. chlebem", a chcę być na miejscu gdy będą robili (niestety mam złe doświadczenia)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## olgajotka

> Sprawdź najpierw hurtownie w okolicy.
> Czasami jest tak że np. zwiększone koszty dostawy (np. na drugi koniec Wawy, czy gdzieś tam), zabijają różnicę w cenie na materiałach.
> U nas prawie wszystkie materiały przyjeżdzają z różnych hurtowni, bo nie ma jednej gdzie wszystko byłoby najtańsze


Dzięki! Tak właśnie jest, że w jednej hurtowni coś kosztuje mniej, ale za to inny materiał więcej. Nie ma takiego miejsca, żeby wszystko było tańsze :sad:

----------


## olgajotka

> Polecam Andę na Jerozolimskich (vis a vis Michałowic) - ceny na poziomie najniżeszych na Allegro... koszt dostawy - w zaloeżności od ilości towaru lub kierunku (zapłaciłem 2 razy na jakieś 10 dostaw).
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


No właśnie czekam na wycenę od nich, mój szef ekipy też ich poleca. Dziękuję :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> *a wingerman???*


 no właśnie... a co z nim  :wink:

----------


## MonikaC

> no właśnie... a co z nim


 :big grin: 

Może mi kolega podpowie jak wykończyć ładnie glif jak płytek tam nie ma a dookoła ściany płytki som  :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> Może mi kolega podpowie jak wykończyć ładnie glif jak płytek tam nie ma a dookoła ściany płytki som


By nie zaśmiecać wątku, odpowiedź wysłałem na PW.

----------


## emilus18

> Witam,
> Czy możecie polecić jakąś porządną ekipę od wylewek (na podłogówce) i tynków. Po moich dotychczasowych kiepskich doświadczeniach z ekipą budującą SS wolę nie eksperymentować. Termin byłby na czerwiec-lipiec 2011, bo teraz wyjeżdżam "za tzw. chlebem", a chcę być na miejscu gdy będą robili (niestety mam złe doświadczenia)
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj,

Mogę polecić swoich z czystym sumieniem. I tynkarzy - u mnie cementowo-wapienne (rewelacja w jakości i czystości - nawet okna panowie umyli) i pana od wylewek. Często obydwaj panowie sa na tych samych budowach.
Tynki - Hubert 509 499 922
Wylewki - Wojtek 691 300 501

----------


## hubertsain

> Witaj,
> 
> Mogę polecić swoich z czystym sumieniem. I tynkarzy - u mnie cementowo-wapienne (rewelacja w jakości i czystości - nawet okna panowie umyli) i pana od wylewek. Często obydwaj panowie sa na tych samych budowach.
> Tynki - Hubert 509 499 922
> Wylewki - Wojtek 691 300 501


Dziękuję emilus18 za polecenie  :wink: 
Darkol nasze referencje znajdziesz pod adresem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?132483

----------


## ewajanecka

> *a wingerman???*


Jego nikt nie poleca na forum .Jak ja szukałam wybrałam vadiola , bo polecany przez kilka osób.

Szukam kominiarza w okolicy Piaseczna , dajcie namiar proszę .

----------


## wingerman

No cóż... i tak bywa, nie samym forum człowiek żyje  :wink: 
Ale pragnę zauważyć, że nikt też złego słowa nie napisał  :smile: 

Poczułem się poniekąd wywołany do tablicy  :wink:  i myślę, że należy się kilka słów wyjaśnień, bo rzeczywiście dziwnie to może wyglądać  :smile: 
...tak na serio, to się tak złożyło, że moi klienci odkąd jestem tu z wami, to osoby spoza forum którzy mieli zarezerwowane terminy nawet z ponad rocznym wyprzedzeniem nim się znalazłem na FM. Potem nim zostałem tu "zauważony" pojawili się kolejni z poczty pantoflowej i tak właściwie nie miałem wolnych terminów.
Choć często nie mogłem brać zleceń od forumowiczów, to zawsze służyłem pomocą merytoryczną i nie jeden telefon bądź spotkanie czy PW z użytkownikami forum mam poza sobą.
Owszem, jakiś termin się zwolnił i wstrzelił się w niego dom naszego forumowicza ale ten inwestor się niewiele udziela (prawie wcale). Dla spokoju potencjalnych zleceniodawców moje referencje można sprawdzić / dostać u wielu osób w tym również również i od niego.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kedrap3

A czy ktoś może mi polecić solidnego dekarza do drobnych napraw? Najlepiej na linii otwockiej. Mam kilka pękniętych dachówek i chciałbym to w końcu wymienić, ale łatwej znaleźć ekipę do położenia całego dachu, niż fachowca do wymiany kilku dachówek.

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc, bo już powoli zaczynam wątpić czy przed zimą to naprawię.

----------


## LKJ

Witam wszystkich

Pilnie poszukuje dobrego hydraulika Do kanalizacji pod hudziak
Bende bardzo wdzieczny za kontakty 

buduje w okolicach piaseczna

----------


## emilus18

Polecam mojego ale nie wiem jak u niego z czasem. Piotr Koźbiał 500 117 069. U mnie łączył podłogówkę z grzejnikami, kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym+instalacja solarna. Zdjęcia w dzienniku

----------


## future74

Ja też polecam Pana Wojciecha z firmy Bramstal; mam zamontowaną bramę Normstahl'a, a więc dowód namacalny; Pan Wojciech doradził i podpowidział, upuścił cenę i zamontował; potwierdzam wszystko co wyżej napisano.
Pozdr.

----------


## salik

W imieniu znajomego poszukuję ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia (podmurówka + słupki)
Długość płotu - ok. 100mb, do wykonania pod Warszawą (gmina Stare Babice).

----------


## Kedrap3

Ponawiam moją prośbę o namiary na dekarza, który wymieni kilka pękniętych dachówek.

----------


## grave

czy możecie polecić kogoś solidnego, znającego się na temacie, który nie będzie naciągaczem do ocieplenia poddasza?

----------


## martad3

Polecam firmę wykonująca kuchnie na wymiar. Panowie konkurencyjni cenowo i do tego mili i kulturalni. Kuchnia wykonana przed terminem, szafa wnękowa po terminie na moja prośbe. Żadnych niedomówień, żadnych dopłat wszystko tak jak ustalone. Polecam Ekki Design

----------


## Marika73

GENIALNY HYDRAULIK!!!!

Wszystkim, którzy poszukują solidnego, rzetelnego  fachowca HYDRAULIKA polecam p. Wojciecha (tel. 531 713 577). Wykonał w naszym nowym domu wszystkie instalacje -wodną, grzewczą (w tym także ogrzewanie podłogowe), kanalizację, podłączył wszystkie urządzenia typu piec C.O.,  a później  również wanny, prysznic, umywalki, kibelki  itd. Wszystko działa rewelacyjnie i wygląda estetycznie (rury pochowane w ścianach itd). Zawsze słowny, punktualny, służy radą.  Namiar na niego dostaliśmy od znajomych, u których również wykonywał kompleksowe roboty. Byli bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## E w e l

> GENIALNY HYDRAULIK!!!!
> Wszystkim, którzy poszukują solidnego, rzetelnego  fachowca HYDRAULIKA polecam p. Wojciecha (tel. 531 713 577). Wykonał w naszym nowym domu wszystkie instalacje -wodną, grzewczą (w tym także ogrzewanie podłogowe), kanalizację, podłączył wszystkie urządzenia typu piec C.O.,  a później  również wanny, prysznic, umywalki, kibelki  itd. Wszystko działa rewelacyjnie i wygląda estetycznie (rury pochowane w ścianach itd). Zawsze słowny, punktualny, służy radą.  Namiar na niego dostaliśmy od znajomych, u których również wykonywał kompleksowe roboty. Byli bardzo zadowoleni.


 Gorączka trzech postów  :big grin: 
Tu dwa kolejne 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...59#post4369359

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...58#post4369358

ech...

----------


## Użytkownik_Drzwi

Witam 

Ja może z innej beczki ale chciałbym aby nikt już sie nie naciął na firmę Okna MRÓZ będąceg salonem firmy Jezierski.
Kupiłem u nich drzwi aluminiowe z wypełnieniem Adeco. Drzwi wyceniono na 8600 zł a zamocowano w nich chiński zamek który po dwóch latach się zepsuł (połamał). Wiem to na 100% ponieważ musiałem go wymontować i biegałem z nim (zamkiem) po sklepach. Zaden nie pasuje trzeba wiercić dzrwi żeby zainstalować nowy.

Ponieważ nie bardzo mam czas śledzić forum każdy kto chciałby dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej 609-846-284

----------


## Qter

Cześć,

Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem podłogi - posadzki epoksydowej - żywicznej itp. w więkdszej części domu. Czy ktoś cos takiego robił i może kogoś polecić lub wręcz zaniechęcić do pomysłu/firmy?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## ada_Lipków

> A czy ktoś może mi polecić solidnego dekarza do drobnych napraw? Najlepiej na linii otwockiej. Mam kilka pękniętych dachówek i chciałbym to w końcu wymienić, ale łatwej znaleźć ekipę do położenia całego dachu, niż fachowca do wymiany kilku dachówek.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za pomoc, bo już powoli zaczynam wątpić czy przed zimą to naprawię.



U mnie robiła cały dach ekipa górali - Pan Witek Groń, polecam,

potem tez obróbki blacharskie

cudnie  :smile: 

tel na prv.

Ada

----------


## ada_Lipków

[QUOTE=Qter;4374285]Cześć,

Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem podłogi - posadzki epoksydowej - żywicznej itp. w więkdszej części domu. Czy ktoś cos takiego robił i może kogoś polecić lub wręcz zaniechęcić do pomysłu/firmy?

PZDR


Przeszłam już przez ten temat i finalnie nie zdecydowałam się.
Drogo i sporo przygotowań I co ważne nie przekonałam się do codziennego użytkowania.
Choć projektant wpasował tylko kawałek podłogi z żywicy - cudnie białej.

Ale na prv. mogę dać namiar na gościa co się specjalizuje w temacie i robi chętnie duże powierzchnie.

pozdrawiam
Ada

----------


## hiro77

*Poelcam* wykonawcę od ociepleń poddaszy forumowy *ROMKON tel. 605-498-598*. 

Jeden z najlepszych wykonawców , których gościłem. Wprawdzie jestem dopiero po pierwszym etapie prac ale nie mam żadnych zastrzeń. Prace wykonywane solidnie i bez zbędnego pośpiechu, sam zwraca uwagę inwestora na newralgiczne punkty. Oby więcej takich wykonawców dla, których praca to nie przykry obowiązek.

----------


## KWG

UWAGA!!
Zakład Budowlany Aleksander Piszczek (Piotr Piszczek) Brzezna, Podegrodzie - Tyle co Oni obiecają nie da Wam nikt!
Ekipy biorą z łapanki, nie czytają projektu robią po swojemu, partaczą.
Piotr P. mógłby spokojnie startować w konkursie Łgarzy i zająłby pewnie zaszczytne miejsce na podium.
Do tego naciągają Inwestora, podwykonawców jak i swoje ekipy na kasę i dalecy są od rozliczenia zaległości.

Proponuję forwardować tą informację gdzie się da, bo Panowie szukają naiwnych w całym kraju!

----------


## azakrzew

Pani Jolu78, nie mogę do Pani wysłać wiadomości na priv, a więc proszę o kontakt w sprawie ewentualnej współpracy

----------


## Qter

[QUOTE=ada_Lipków;4383638]


> Cześć,
> Przeszłam już przez ten temat i finalnie nie zdecydowałam się.
> Drogo i sporo przygotowań I co ważne nie przekonałam się do codziennego użytkowania.
> Choć projektant wpasował tylko kawałek podłogi z żywicy - cudnie białej.
> 
> Ale na prv. mogę dać namiar na gościa co się specjalizuje w temacie i robi chętnie duże powierzchnie.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Ada


Cześć,

Dzięki za info. Się zastanawiamy i chyba jednak obejdzie się bez takiej podłogi jednak...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## emilus18

Moi panowie od poddasza są całkiem nieźli. Pracują dość szybko i ładnie wszystko wykańczają. czasem trzeba ich trochę przypilnować - ale to tyczy się wszystkich wykonawców. Teraz kończą gładzie w części budynku i na razie wyglądają całkiem przyzwoicie. Kontakt - Pan Jacek - 602 753 987.

Szukam niedrogiego gościa od schodów wewnetrznych. Do zrobienia 17 stopni+podstopnice, schody zabiegowe wylewane. Z góry dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## ana_a

U nas robili panowie spod Bielska, proste, jesionowe, dywanikowe - wyszły pięknie!  Tylko pewnie z terminami u nich ciężko...

Kontakt mogę podać na priv.

Pozdrawiam!





> Szukam niedrogiego gościa od schodów wewnetrznych. Do zrobienia 17 stopni+podstopnice, schody zabiegowe wylewane. Z góry dziękuję

----------


## emilus18

Ana_a - to poproszę o namiary  :smile:  Masz jakieś fotki swoich schodów??

----------


## jacekojacek

witam,
mam problem z wykonawcą ogrodu zimowego, nie dotrzymali terminu zapisanego w umowie, woda leje mi się do domu. Może powinienem znaleźć rzeczoznawcę i wyegzekwować od nich rekompensatę za straty. Może ktoś ma już przećwiczony taki scenariusz.  
pozdrawiam, jacek

----------


## hiro77

Polecicie kogoś do wykonania drenażu i odwodnienia działki ?

----------


## Balbina200

[QUOTE=ada_Lipków;4383638][QUOTE=Qter;4374285]Cześć,

Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem podłogi - posadzki epoksydowej - żywicznej itp. w więkdszej części domu. Czy ktoś cos takiego robił i może kogoś polecić lub wręcz zaniechęcić do pomysłu/firmy?

PZDR

Też robiłam "podejście" do takiej podłogi. Ale koszty z materiałem i położeniem wyszły, jak dla mnie, abstrakcyjne ::-(:  W granicach 200-250 zł za m2.

----------


## Qter

[QUOTE=Balbina200;4392190][QUOTE=ada_Lipków;4383638]


> Cześć,
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem podłogi - posadzki epoksydowej - żywicznej itp. w więkdszej części domu. Czy ktoś cos takiego robił i może kogoś polecić lub wręcz zaniechęcić do pomysłu/firmy?
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Też robiłam "podejście" do takiej podłogi. Ale koszty z materiałem i położeniem wyszły, jak dla mnie, abstrakcyjne W granicach 200-250 zł za m2.



Hej,

Ano właśnie - w takiej cenie to można położyć porządny kamień...  więc coraz bardziej się zniechęcam...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Balbina200

[QUOTE=Qter;4392204][QUOTE=Balbina200;4392190]


> Hej,
> 
> Ano właśnie - w takiej cenie to można położyć porządny kamień...  więc coraz bardziej się zniechęcam...
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


lub porządne i bardzo ładne deski :Smile: 

Przy okazji: świetny projekt domu! Zamieszczasz gdzieś zdjęcia z budowy?

----------


## Qter

[QUOTE=Balbina200;4392229][QUOTE=Qter;4392204]


> lub porządne i bardzo ładne deski
> 
> Przy okazji: świetny projekt domu! Zamieszczasz gdzieś zdjęcia z budowy?


Dzięki  :wink:  Jeśli chodzi o deski to właśnie jet to troche kłopot - ja będę mial tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe - więc drewno na podłodze owszem będzie ale nie w postaci desek...

odnosnie zdjęć to znajdziesz je tu:

http://picasaweb.google.com/b.kuterm...oDnia29102010#

PZDR

Qter

----------


## agawi74

> czy możecie polecić kogoś solidnego, znającego się na temacie, który nie będzie naciągaczem do ocieplenia poddasza?


Szczerze polecam sprawdzony i wielokrotnie polecany:
*Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828*

----------


## agawi74

> Szukam niedrogiego gościa od schodów wewnetrznych. Do zrobienia 17 stopni+podstopnice, schody zabiegowe wylewane. Z góry dziękuję


Polecam swojego wykonawcę schodów- długo sami szukaliśmy, ale się udało! Jesteśmy zachwyceni pod względem jakości i ceny (drewno jesion, schody zabiegowe, 18 stopni). Pan nazywa się Zbigniew Markowski i jest z Otwocka. Oto szczegóły:
*
"Fortuna" Zbigniew Markowski
ul. Ługi 70,
Otwock, tel. 601236393*

----------


## sly1978

Witam,

Czy mogę prosić namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę od pompy ciepła?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agawi74

> Witam,
> 
> Czy mogę prosić namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę od pompy ciepła?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam,
my skończyliśmy już budowę- polecamy naszych sprawdzonych wykonawców- chyba zrobie listę  :wink: 
Co do pompy ciepła to po wielu ofertach innych firm wybraliśmy firmę Ekoemiter. Bardzo rzeczowi fachowcy, szybko i sprawnie, robili nam również podłogówkę oprócz montażu pompy ciepła. Mamy pompę firmy Vaillant. Firma specjalizuję się też w kolektorach słonecznych.
*
EKOEMITER
02-249 Warszawa
ul Gen. Sosnkowskiego 17/12
Tadeusz Kołodziejski
tel +48 022 8 676 603
tel. kom. 0 602 660 853* 

*http://www.ekoemiter.com.pl/*

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grave

dzięki *agawi74* za namiary

a czy możecie kogoś polecic w temacie położenia kostki brukowej/granitowej w ogródku?

----------


## olgajotka

Z czystym sumieniem polecam p Paluchowskiego - studniarza, tel 502 286 560
Solidnie i tanio

----------


## olgajotka

Chciałabym się dowiedzieć, czy ma ktoś ogrzewanie nadmuchowe?
Jak to się sprawdza w praktyce?
Jest trochę opinii na ten temat, ale wypowiadają się z reguły ci, którzy tego nie mają u siebie w domu...

----------


## PLN

Szukam hydraulika który również ma pojęcie w sprawach uzdatniaczy wody,chodzi o serwis,warszawa.

----------


## tomeki1

Polecam fachowca od robot wykonczeniowych, Pana Janusza z Piastowa, tel. 604684786 Układał u mnie glazurę, terakotę, płytki na schodach wejściowych, malował sciany i wiele innych drobniejszych prac wykonczeniowych. Zna sie na z swojej robocie, wykonuje ją solidnie i terminowo. Przed nim pozegnałem sie z kilkoma innymi "fachowcami".

----------


## tomeki1

Gdyby ktoś poszukiwal kierownika budowy, zwłaszcza z zachodnich okolic Warszawy, to polecam Pana Andrzeja, tel. 518438540. Zakonczyłem juz budowe, wszelkie formalnosci załatwione. Od poczatku do konca bez problemów. Robil to co do niego należało, wiedział kiedy przypilnowac wykonawców i w sumie dobrze się z nimi dogadywał. Jak do tej pory nie zauwazylem błędów wykonawczych, a więc pilnował dobrze. Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## roslanka

> Polecam fachowca od robot wykonczeniowych, Pana Janusza z Piastowa, tel. 604684786 Układał u mnie glazurę, terakotę, płytki na schodach wejściowych, malował sciany i wiele innych drobniejszych prac wykonczeniowych. Zna sie na z swojej robocie, wykonuje ją solidnie i terminowo. Przed nim pozegnałem sie z kilkoma innymi "fachowcami".


Witam tomeki1
Czy masz moze jakieś zdjecia które pokazują pracę Pana Janusza? Już powoli rozglądam sie za ekipą na przyszły rok i tamte okilice bardzo mnie interesują
pozdrawiam roslanka

----------


## chester633

Ponawiam prośbę,
poszukuję fachowca do wykonania barierek na klatce schodowej.Bedę wdzięczny za wszystkie namiary

----------


## Malwina03

szukam solidnego kierownika budowy okolica Serocka. Jezeli miales/masz takiego - podziel sie namairem  :smile:

----------


## Marta&Marcin

Serdecznie polecam wykonawcę schodów - pan Dariusz Lasek 608-404-823  
W zeszłym tygodniu montowane mieliśmy schody przez Panów. Schody wyszły super - dokładnie tak jak chcieliśmy. Wykonanie solidne, terminowe i dokładne. Cena również przystępna. 

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni  :smile:

----------


## jacekojacek

Witam,
Dobry kamieniarz na gwałt potrzebny, jeśli ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów mógłby kogoś polecić, będę wdzięczny.
pozdrawiam,
jaceko

----------


## kalafiorek

Poszukuję kogoś do *zaprojektowania i może wykonania odwodnienia na działce* w Złotokłosie w piaseczyńskim. 

Do badań geotechnicznych działki zatrudniliśmy polecane na forum HydroGeoStudio z Puławskiej. Myśleliśmy, że jak się sprawdzą, to poprosimy ich o zaprojektowanie odwodnienia.O ile badanie wykonali szybko, sprawnie, nie za drogo, to potem były kłopoty z uzyskaniem dokumentacji po badaniu, ze spotkaniem o umówionej godzinie i miejscu, z wystawieniem faktury... z poprawnym jej wypisaniem...
Nie zamierzam się z nimi szarpać przy poważniejszych pracach. 

Z tego powodu proszę o pomoc.

----------


## marina19

Polecam ekipę do SSO - Pan Waldemar i Kamil Kuryła. Baaardzo solidni. Zainteresowanych zapraszam do obejrzenia w realu. 
tel. do p. Kamila - 510748629

----------


## nseal

Witam,
Na początek serdecznie witam, to forum to kopania informacji  :smile: 
Proszę o sugestie sprawdzonych i nie bardzo drogich firm układających podłogi z drewna + robiących schody.
Będę potrzebował ułożyć wczesną wiosną ok 60-70m2 podłogi z deski merbau + schody (stopnie drewniane na betonie)
Będę tez zobowiązany za sprawdzonego fachowca do zrobienia kominka (tu już sobie 2 polecanych wynotowałem  :smile: )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## RL

Witam,

Prosze o kontakt do osoby/specjalisty do polecenia systemu oraz montazu drzwi przesuwnych chowanych w sciane.

----------


## azusa

Witam, 
gorąca prośba - możecie polecić jakieś dobre miejsce do zakupu parapetów wewnętrznych z konglomeratu? I sprawdzonego montarzystę.

Z góry dziękuję :smile:

----------


## olgajotka

Jestem już po fundamentach i mogę polecić następnego fachowca:
geodeta Jacek Szpilarski tel. 602 673 059
Bezproblemowo, miło i niedrogo :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> ...
> ...


 A co to... tablica ogłoszeń?
Jeśli kolega nie zauważył, to tu forumowicze polecają sobie wykonawców a nie wykonawców.

...ale może się niepotrzebnie czepiam  :big lol:

----------


## salik

> Witam,
> 
> Prosze o kontakt do osoby/specjalisty do polecenia systemu oraz montazu drzwi przesuwnych chowanych w sciane.


 Przyłączam się do prośby.

----------


## salik

Poszukuję osoby (może architekta/projektanta wnętrz?) do wykonania projektu elewacji domu.
Chodzi o przygotowanie różnych opcji kolorystycznych, dopasowanie materiału na elewacji (płyty/deski elewacyjne) do koloru dachu, okien itp.
Pilne  :smile:

----------


## RL

Witam,

1. Nadal poszukuje kogos od drzwi przesuwnych chowanych w sciane.

2. Poszukuje namiarów na sprawdzonego fachowca do zabudowy garderoby wraz z drzwiami przesuwnymi. 

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc.

----------


## maluchin1

Witam,

Pilnie poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek. Proszę o info na priv.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## grave

> a czy możecie kogoś polecic w temacie położenia kostki brukowej/granitowej w ogródku?


podbijam temat....

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam,
> 
> Pilnie poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek. Proszę o info na priv.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc


czy mogą być okolice Wawy?

----------


## [email protected]

Dla osób które chcą mieć perfekcyjnie wykonane ocieplenie poddasza, super estetycznie wykonaną zabudowę gk, majstersztyk wykończenia veluxów to bez wahania umówcie się z ekipą Misiaczków - pan Robert 502-469-645

Dodam iż jestem bardzo wymagającym inwestorem, perfekcjonistką do bólu a z tą ekipą współpracowało mi się super. Po za fachowością cechują się dokładnością ( dla perfekcjonistów to b.ważne) terminowością ( mnie wykonali szybciej niż termin wcześniej ustalony :smile:  ) i solidnym dziełem !!!!! 
"Robota" pali im się w rekach do tego stopnia że "stałam nad panami z gaśnicą bo bałam się że wełna się zapali"  :wink: 

Życzę każdemu takiej współpracy i tak profesjonalnych ekip - to tak na NOWY ROK  :wink:

----------


## bonzik

> podbijam temat....


http://www.vegabrukarstwo.pl/

Sprawdzeni. Solidni i dokładni.

----------


## tuptek-wawer

Na początku lipca mijajacego roku rozpoczelismy z żoną budowe na Wawrze, a na przełomie września i października kładliśmy papę na dachu postawionego właśnie domu oraz stawialismy ogrodzenie - wszystkie prace robiła dla nas nieoceniona ekipa Pana Staszka. Panowie pracują w czterech (przy części prac w trzech), są dokładni, rzetelni i przykładnie solidni. Pochodzą z okolic Radzynia Podlaskiego, dlatego w czasie budowy urzędują we własnej przyczepie kampingowej i pracuja na ogół 6 dni w tygodniu, na niedzielę (czasem także na sobotę) jadą do domu, pokazac się żonom i dzieciom. 
Powiem krótko: Panowie solidnośc mają we krwi i nie umieją niczego zepsuc, nie chcą odwalic roboty, nie chadzają na skróty, wiedzą co to przerwy technologiczne i właściwy rytm pracy. Dodatkowo służą radą, dzielą się pomysłami i uwagami, a swoje rzemiosło znają na wskroś. Gdy idzie o rozliczenia, nie spotkałem dotąd równie rzeczowego, co Pan Staszek, budowlańca: co ustalone, to postanowione i obowiązujące. Trudno się negocjuje, ale co wynegocjowane to ustalone. Na wczesną wiosnę 2011 zamówilismy sobie Panów do wylewek, tynków, oraz zabudowy i ocieplenia poddasza. Wiem, ze Pan Staszek ma juz spore obłożenie na rok przyszły (a u niego, słowo dane droższe od pieniędzy), ale, kto sie bardzo nie spieszy i nie chce "gonic" z budową na złamanie karku, a zarazem nie podejrzewa niżej podpisanego o interesownośc, może dac sobie szansę skontaktowania się z ekipą, ktorej fachowośc i rzetelnośc są naprawdę godne polecenia.
Ja, w każdym razie, z serca Pana Staszka Komonia tel 606555756 polecam. Dodatkowo zainteresowanych zobaczeniem efektow pracy pana Staszka na naszej budowie na Wawrze, zachęcam do kontaktu via priv, służąc swoim czasem i gościnnymi, choc surowymi jeszcze, progami.

Łączę serdeczne noworoczne pozdrowienia i życzenia dla wszystkich forumowiczów

Andrzej

----------


## artur_b

Witam Sylwestrowo,

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do kompleksowego ogrodzenia:

- podmurówka
- klinkier
- brama, furtki
- sztachety


Z góry dzięki,

Artur

----------


## grave

> http://www.vegabrukarstwo.pl/
> 
> Sprawdzeni. Solidni i dokładni.


o dzięki za ten namiar! wydaje się porządnie.

----------


## JARNO

Witam.Chciałbym polecić wykonawce moich schodów- drewno na betonie,dobór materiału,montaż wszystko na wysokim poziomie.Telefon do Szefa :501102821

----------


## PLN

Szukam ekipy od spraw wykończeniowych,gipsowanie,malowanie i drobne prace glazurnicze.

----------


## Sali

piszcie jakiego regionu dotyczy zapytanie, bo często nie ma w opisie skąd jesteście pozdrawiam

----------


## PLN

Jeżeli o mnie chodzi,Warszawa.514-857-990

----------


## Kinga_i_Maciej

Witam,

właśnie odebrałam projekt domu - bliźniaka i szukam informacji o sprawdzonej, dużej firmie budowlanej, która podejmie się budowy w Radzyminie (pod Warszawą). Interesuje mnie współpraca z firmą, która wykonuje prace pod klucz. Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenia i znacie godną zaufania, terminową firmę proszę o info.
Jak na razie dostałam wstępne kosztorysy do Wellmade, D&G Group i JWCH Produkcja Budowlana. Znacie ich? Macie jakieś dobre/złe doświadczenia? Informacje w sieci są albo żadne albo pół na pół (czyli tyle samo osób je przeklina co wychwala pod niebiosa). Jednym słowem ... HELP  :wink:

----------


## salik

> piszcie jakiego regionu dotyczy zapytanie, bo często nie ma w opisie skąd jesteście pozdrawiam


 Znaczy tytuł wątku nie jest wystarczająco dokładny?  :smile:

----------


## Kazik09

Witam,

Jestem na etapie wykończeniówki. Od wczoraj mamy nowe schody (dębowe na betonie).




Ich wykonawcą jest, wielokrotnie polecany na forum, p. Dariusz Lasek tel. 608-404-823. Ja też polecam. Solidnie, w terminie i za rozsądną cenę.

----------


## Maniek2010

Moge polecic:
hydraulik: p Marek: 691 397 005 - na prawdę fachowe i konkretne podejście ( w rozsądnej cenie)
tynki & wylewki: p Sławek: 698721040
elewacje zewnętrzne : panowie Z Ostrowca: 883 341 480 
Elektryk - P. Piotr 501 122 800
Ja jestem z wyników pracy powyższych osób zadowwlony ( a z wcześniejszym hydraulikiem i wykonowacą elewacji musiałem się delikatnie mówiąc pożegnać)

Sam poszukuę dobrego i niedrogiego wykonawcy do wykończenia wnetrza (zabudowy z KG, płytki itp)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## salik

> Poszukuję osoby (może architekta/projektanta wnętrz?) do wykonania projektu elewacji domu.


 Teraz poszukuję już po prostu solidnego (i w miarę blisko Wawy) projektanta wnętrz.

----------


## akapap

Porządna ekipa wylewkarzy polecana na forum p. Marek 503065286 (szef ekipy).
Mogę również polecić solidnego i godnego zaufania elektryka. Kontakt p. Jacek 502155055.

Zabieram się do kolejnych etapów i za każdy solidny kontakt do:

- stolarza (pocięcie blatów na parapety i zaokrąglenie kantów),
- fachowca wykonującego kominki,
- sprawdzonego glazurnika i malarza,
- parkieciarza,
- godnego uwagi fachowca robiącego kuchnie i szafy wnękowe.
- fachowca od balustrad zew., wew. i schodów.

szczerze z góry dziękuję!

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## [email protected]

POLECAM ekipę od gładzi i nie tylko:
stiuki, malowanie, glazura, montaż sztukaterii 
Dzięki panu Robertowi mam gładziuteńkie ściany za bardzo rozsądne pieniądze, zrobioną sztukaterię
zrealizowali wiele moich fantazji wykończeniowych 
za dwa tyg pan Robert wraz z chłopakami wraca aby wykonać łazienki, gres, i stiuk oraz pomalować ściany na kolory
Ekipa pana Roberta to profesjonaliści dla wymagających inwestorów za "fajną kasę" 
Dzięki tej ekipie wprowadzę się wcześniej niż planowałam  :smile:  a to rzadkość  :wink: 

Nie lubisz przepłacać, chcesz mieć perfekcyjną wykończeniówkę ??!! Zadzwoń do pana Roberta : 518-517-322 

Z tą ekipą wykończeniówka nie wykańcza !!!!!

----------


## ada_Lipków

Także polecam Pan Darka Laska - terminowo i solidnie,
u nas tez schody na betonie, też dębowe ale dobejcowane do podłogi czyli parkietu z desek merbau

----------


## grave

> p. *Janusz Wrona, tel. 602595828* - a ja tego pana *NIE POLECAM i PRZESTRZEGAM.*


Jakieś szczegóły ??

----------


## KINOL

Witajcie
jak mówimy o dobrych firmach to zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy od dachów dachmax - mają oddział w lesznowoli - szczególnie P. Marcin - na pierwszy rzut oka moly facet natomiast sa nie terminowi i dokladaja dodatkowe koszty o ktorych wczesniej nie mowieli 
http://www.dachmax.pl/kontakt.htm

----------


## azusa

> Także polecam Pan Darka Laska - terminowo i solidnie,
> u nas tez schody na betonie, też dębowe ale dobejcowane do podłogi czyli parkietu z desek merbau


Witam, 
Czy możesz podesłać jakieś zdjęcia? U mnie być może też będzie robił Pan Darek, jesteśmy po pierwszym spotkaniu. Też będę miała deski merbau i jestem ciekawa, jak wygląda połączenie schodów z parkietem?

----------


## memi39

Witam, polecam pana Artura, glazurnika który robił mi kuchnię i łazienkę. Bardzo solidny i przede wszystkim niedrogi. Dużo mi pomógł przy wyborze płytek i pozostałych rzeczy.
 Naprawdę polecam o to do niego nr.
Artur 695151171

----------


## piwopijca

Tak, wspanialy czlowiek -oczywiscie nic dla mnie nie robil bo to tylko reklama przeciez jest ....
Nie macie pojecia jaki zdolny,  potrafi dokonac pierwszego Swojego wpisu na forum (powyzej zapewne) i to jak przekanujaco, gdybym nie mial juz zrobionych tych prac to od razu bym dzwonil l!!!!!!!
Czlowieku, przeciez po takich zagrywkach strzelasz sobie w stope.

Pzdr.

----------


## wingerman

A może to nowy i szczery forumowicz? :Evil: 
Choć prawdę mówiąc więcej przemawia za racją *piwopijcy* .

----------


## Marika73

> Gorączka trzech postów 
> Tu dwa kolejne 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...59#post4369359
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...58#post4369358
> 
> ech...



Trochę mnie przytkało, gdy przeczytałam komentarze. Myślałam, że to dobrze jeśli inni mogą skorzystać z usług dobrego fachowca. Wpisałam ten sam tekst o sprawdzonym hydrauliku w trzech miejscach, żeby dać ludziom szansę na znalezienie namiaru na dobrego fachowca, bo wiem, że czasami graniczy to z cudem. Niestety innych ekip. które przewinęły się przez moją budowę nie mogę polecić. Tylko ja wiem ile się z nimi naużeraliśmy, a jakość usług pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. No fakt, może trochę przesadziłam z tym zachwytem, ale gdy w końcu byłam zadowolona z wykonanych usług, chciałam się tym podzielić. Ale jeśli chwalenie dobrych fachowców jest podejrzane, to ok więcej tego błędu nie powtórzę, nie ma sprawy. Jestem nowa na tym forum i jeszcze nie nabrałam doświadczenia

----------


## muerciak

Polecam firmę Plastorama z Warszawy jako dostawcę okien. Na okna, których montaż odbył się w zeszłym tygodniu czekałem ok 3 tygodni od podpisania umowy. Cena za okna była najlepsza jaką otrzymałem z ok 10 innych fabryk (lepsza w zależności od fabryki od 8 do 15 tys). W całym procesie od zamówienie poprzez produkcję i montaż miałem wrażenie że byłem traktowany na najwyższym poziomie. Dodam jeszcze że zamontowane okna to Rehau Geneo + montaż illbruck i3. Osobą, którym zależy na bardzo ciepłych oknach i wysokim poziomie usługi szczególnie polecam. www.plastorama.com.pl 

Dodatkowo polecam wykonawcę instalacji odkurzacza centralnego bezkurzu.pl . Montaż odbył się bardzo szybko i bardzo solidnie. 

Do tej pory tylko z tych dwóch firm jestem naprawdę zadowolony.

Po dodatkowe informacje zapraszam na priv.

----------


## Kiełek

Witam!

I na nas przyszła pora - na początek potrzebujemy sprawdzonej, solidnej i sensownej cenowo (czyli takiej jak szukają wszyscy  :smile: ) ekipy do postawienia SSO - na warszawskiej Zielonej Białołęce.

Pozdr!

----------


## ada_Lipków

> Witam, 
> Czy możesz podesłać jakieś zdjęcia? U mnie być może też będzie robił Pan Darek, jesteśmy po pierwszym spotkaniu. Też będę miała deski merbau i jestem ciekawa, jak wygląda połączenie schodów z parkietem?


Zapraszam na prv. to się umówimy i sama zobaczysz  :smile: 
Zdjęć brak, bo jak Pan Darek zrobił to szybciutko dwie warstwy kartonu nałożyliśmy.

----------


## ada_Lipków

*Drodzy Forumowicze,*

*Czy macie do polecenia ekipę od ogrodzenia*  *??*
Łącznie z bramą i furtką.

----------


## grave

a czy ktoś może współpracował z firmą kłądąca kostkę z Marek *bruk.waw.pl* albo *decco-bruk* ?

----------


## nolan_17

Witam serdecznie,

Jestem na etapie kupowania mebli :wink:  czyli finito jeśli chodiz o brudną robotę :wink: 

Kominek robiła mi ekipa Pana Wiesława, strasznie fajna współpraca - nieliczna ekipa której nie musiałam z mężem pilnować.
Podaję numer :795 945 664

Wiem też, że robią też elektrykę ale nie znam szczegółów.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!

Kalina

----------


## Elena76

> Polecam firmę Plastorama z Warszawy jako dostawcę okien. Na okna, których montaż odbył się w zeszłym tygodniu czekałem ok 3 tygodni od podpisania umowy. Cena za okna była najlepsza jaką otrzymałem z ok 10 innych fabryk (lepsza w zależności od fabryki od 8 do 15 tys). *W całym procesie od zamówienie poprzez produkcję i montaż miałem wrażenie że byłem traktowany na najwyższym poziomie*. Dodam jeszcze że zamontowane okna to Rehau Geneo + montaż illbruck i3. Osobą, którym zależy na bardzo ciepłych oknach i wysokim poziomie usługi szczególnie polecam. www.plastorama.com.pl 
> 
> Dodatkowo polecam wykonawcę instalacji odkurzacza centralnego bezkurzu.pl . Montaż odbył się bardzo szybko i bardzo solidnie. 
> 
> Do tej pory tylko z tych dwóch firm jestem naprawdę zadowolony.
> 
> Po dodatkowe informacje zapraszam na priv.


*Muerciak*, wybacz, ale jak to kobieta - jestem bardzo  ciekawa, na czym polegało traktowanie "na najwyższym poziomie" na etapie produkcji? Przysyłali Ci fotki z fabryki dokumentujące, że właśnie klamkę do okna przykręcili czy jak?  :wink:   :cool:

----------


## muerciak

Na etapie produkcji byłem informowany np o tym ze moje okna wlasnie zaczely sie robic albo o tym ze szyby do wielkich witryn (2,2x2,8 ) beda niestety lepsze i drozsze od tych ktore zamawialem ale pozostanie to bez wplywu na cene koncowa dla mnie.

----------


## wojtas122

> *Drodzy Forumowicze,*
> 
> *Czy macie do polecenia ekipę od ogrodzenia*  *??*
> Łącznie z bramą i furtką.


Mogę polecić swoje usługi. Wycena na podstawie zdjęć.Mogę wskazać wykonywane prace na ternie Wawki.Więcej na p.w

----------


## zbyszek2507

Witam! Mam świetnego kamieniarza właśnie kończy u mnie (podłogi , łazienkę, pralnię ,dwa tarasy i parapety)ok 300m2 kamienia został mu tylko kominek jestem bardzo zadowolona  można obejżeć jego pracę tel 695-960-715

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## rrmi

Polecam moich chlopakow od mebli kuchennych . Cena to polowa tego co w Fabryce Wnetrz / a i to dlatego , ze mialam fanaberie , bo byloby jeszcze taniej   / , dokladni , wszystko spasowane elegancko .
Maja tez swoje AGD , ja nie skorzystalam bo juz mialam dawno kupione , ale ceny tez ok .
Sa otwarci na sugestie , znosza fochy . Co wazne terminowi .

Piotrek 602 302 578

Prosze mowic , ze namiar z Muratora , bedzie Im milo , ze ich polecilam  . :smile:

----------


## Tomciooo

"Jestem zadowolona..." "Zbyszek" 
Napisz, że sam robisz kominki i nie rób z siebie idioty





> Witam! Mam świetnego kamieniarza właśnie kończy u mnie (podłogi , łazienkę, pralnię ,dwa tarasy i parapety)ok 300m2 kamienia został mu tylko kominek jestem bardzo zadowolona  można obejżeć jego pracę tel 695-960-715
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomciooo

Niesamowite.
Co drugi post w tym wątku to autoreklama przez podszywanie się za kogoś innego.......




> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Jestem na etapie kupowania mebli czyli finito jeśli chodiz o brudną robotę
> 
> Kominek robiła mi ekipa Pana Wiesława, strasznie fajna współpraca - nieliczna ekipa której nie musiałam z mężem pilnować.
> Podaję numer :795 945 664
> 
> Wiem też, że robią też elektrykę ale nie znam szczegółów.
> 
> ...

----------


## jareko

niestety, ten wątek traci na obiektywizmie  :sad:

----------


## MonDav

> wczoraj z płaczem pozegnałam góralskich wykonawców mojego domu (byli u mnie od stanu surowego zamknietego- Boze dlaczego ja ich wcześniej nie spotkałam ) POLECAM ich w 10000%. Pare "uczciwych"   wykonawców na swej drodze miałam a Ci kurcze naprawdę mi żal, ze odjechali. Jak cos dam numer na priv. Budują całe domy łącznie z wykończeniem. Nie należą do tanich, ale warto!!!![/i]


Proszę o kontakt do tej ekipy

serdecznie pzodrawiam

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Witam

Mam do was gorącą prośbę, poszukuje wykonawcy SSO w okolicach Magdalenki ( dokładnie Marysin ). Niestety dwie poprzednie ekipy z którymi byłem już dogadany zrezygnowały  :sad: ((((.  Budowę planuje rozpocząć wczesną wiosną. Wiem, że zostało mało czasu, ale będę niezmiernie wdzięczny za podanie kontaktu do sprawdzonej ekipy ( najlepiej na priv).
Z góry dziekuję i pozdrawiam.
Bart

----------


## krzysztof czajka

> niestety, ten wątek traci na obiektywizmie



Niestety too ten wątek chyba był skazany na porażkę od początku jego istnienia. 120 stron reklamy 1-postowców.. żenada :big tongue:

----------


## Balbina200

Witam,
w kwietniu skończymy SSO (Warszawa Bemowo) i zaczynam się rozglądać za następnymi ekipami.
Proszę o rekomendację dla porządnych:
- hydraulików
- elektryków
- firmę od dachu
- wylewek
- tynków
czyli sporo :Smile:

----------


## praca_praca2000

> Sam poszukuę dobrego i niedrogiego wykonawcy do wykończenia wnetrza (zabudowy z KG, płytki itp)
> Pozdrawiam




Zapraszam.

P.S. Z pełną premedytacją napiszę,że JESTEM wykonawcą i nie podszywam się pod inwestora  :smile:

----------


## bodal

poszukuje ekipy do ogrodzenia z klinkieru , budowa koło Starych Babic

----------


## E w e l

Słuchajcie, poszukuję dalej jakiegoś studniarza, który wywierci nam studnie_ jak tylko pogoda na to pozwoli_, nie chcemy z tym czekać do wiosny a taki właśnie termin dał nam polecany tu Urgot  nad czym ubolewam.
Rejon wiercenia - Bogatki (Piaseczno)

----------


## rasia

Mieszkam od ponad roku, chyba więc już mogę dokonać małego podsumowania. :smile:  
Jeden morał z tej bajki o budowaniu:* ekipę poznaje się nie jak zaczyna, ale jak kończy...* stara prawda, co? :wink: 
Miałam szczęście do większości wspaniałych ekip :yes: , niestety o kilku w tym wątku się nie wypowiem. :no: 
Od początku:
*1.*Rewelacyjna *ekipa Pana Jana od SSO*. Z sześciu nowych domów w mojej okolicy wybudował 4 :smile: . Po roku od zejścia z mojej budowy poprosiłam Pana Jana o "wymurowanie" nietypowego :wink:  ogrodzenia, bo nie mogłam znaleźć nikogo, kto by się tego podjął. Przysłał najlepszego swojego człowieka, ja zrobiłam rysunki, Pan Jan ołówkiem na kartonie obliczenia i ogrodzenie mam dokładnie takie o jakie mi chodziło!  :big grin:  Dodam, że w całym domu mam rewelacyjnie proste wszystkie ściany i kąty, co wychwalane było przez kolejne ekipy od hydraulików do tynkarzy, więc chyba jednak nie jest taką normą :wink:  :smile:  *Pan Jan: 501 679 706*
*2.Fantastyczni Cieśle*. Ekipa wspaniała i perfekcyjna. Umiejąca czytać rysunki i spinająca ogromnie ciężką więźbę ze stalową ramą co do milimetra!  :big grin:  Telefon musiałabym wydobyć ze starej komórki, więc kontakt na priv.
*3.Dekarze*. :big grin:  Wspaniali prawdziwi fachowcy przez duże F (jak zresztą wszyscy powyżej i poniżej) - doskonale zorganizowani. Byłam jeszcze długo z nimi w kontakcie i błyskawicznie reagowali na każdy mój telefon, czy to w sprawie dodatkowej obróbki kominów po ich tynkowaniu (grubo po zakończeniu dachu), czy w sprawie blachy na dach drewutni.  :big grin:  A mieli do mnie ładnych kilkadziesiąt kilometrów. :smile:  Bracia *Wiesław i Waldemar: 604235954, 606457915*
*4.Aluminiowa stolarka*: okna fixy, przesuwne, uchylno-otwierane, szklany dach, oranżeria, drzwi wejściowe... :smile: ... *AllTOP Lublin*!!! Do tej pory jesteśmy w kontakcie, zmiana uszczelki, czy zamka - nie ma problemu. Nikt mi tej firmy nie polecił, znalazłam ich sama widząc wykonaną przez nich stolarkę w oglądanym pod nieobecność właściciela pewnym domu... :smile:  *Pan Paweł: 502297296*
*5.Tynki cementowo-wapienne*... po prostu rewelacja! Nie było problemu z dojechaniem po trzech tygodniach i obróbce glifów, gdy po tynkach skończyły się montować okna! :big grin:  *Pan Darek*: sprawdzę w starym telefonie i dopiszę... edit: *602487247*
*6.Hydraulika*, ekipa *Pana Janusza*: szybko, sprawnie, kompleksowo. Z jedną, małą wpadką z niedokręconym korkiem z wodą ogrodową. I ktoś mógłby pomyśleć - dlaczego ich polecam? Bo potrafili schylić głowy, przyznać się do niedopatrzenia i pokryć koszty. Bo każdemu może się zdarzyć błąd, ale nie każdemu do niego przyznać i wyjść z honorem. :smile:  tel: *601 396042*
*7.Piec gazowy, kaloryfery*...usługa z bardzo dokładnym przeczytaniem projektu i pedantycznymi wręcz obliczeniami zapotrzebowania na ciepło w każdym pomieszczeniu. :smile:  *Pan Sławomir: 600 350 637*. Dostępny w każdej chwili, gotowy służyć radą,zapewniający pełen serwis i regulację w każdym momencie. :smile: 
*8.Wylewki*... doskonałe! Chwalone przez kolejnych wykonawców od podłóg. Super twarde i nie do zdarcia... tak ładne, że aż szkoda było je zakrywać... :wink:  :smile:  *Pan Mariusz: 515620350*
*9.KartonGipsy* :smile:  Słynne *Misiaczki*, czyli ekipa, która ubrała w w GK i ociepliła wełną mnóstwo znanych mi forumowych i nie tylko domków  :wink:  :big grin: , są po prostu niesamowici!! Nie znam drugiej tak solidnej, doświadczonej, przemiłej i dbającej o renomę, a jednocześnie tak młodej ekipy!!! Potrafią po roku, czy dwóch zadzwonić czy wszystko w porządku, czy nic nie pękło, a jeżeli nie daj boże pojawi się jakaś ryska na suficie, to jakby była największą rysą na honorze, przylatują na sygnale w najkrótszym możliwym czasie i naprawiają na swój koszt!!! :jaw drop: Dosłownie szczęka opada!  :Lol:  *Pan Robert: 502469645*

Mam nadzieję, że nikogo o kim powinnam tu wspomnieć nie pominęłam. O wykończeniówce następnym razem... :smile: 

*10.*Aaa... i ktoś, kto przydaje się na początku i na końcu budowy... *specjalista od pielęgnacji i wycinki drzew*... zna się na drzewach jak mało kto, a wycina również metodą linową...Pan *Robert: 502641431*

----------


## Dracullan

Witam,
W maju planuję rozpocząć budowę domu w Falenicy. Poszukuję wykonawców do SSO dla budynku 15,5 na 11,5 (lekko podpiwniczony-1,2m) wysokości 10m.  Może ktoś mógłby mi polecić jakąś generalnie mało pijącą ekipę o rozsądnych cenach.  tel. 504-848-315  Piotr

----------


## salik

Poszukuję rzetelnego konstruktora z okolic Warszawy w celu przeliczenia podłoża pod komin systemowy (istniejący projekt)

----------


## Pasiu&Moniś

> Poszukuję rzetelnego konstruktora z okolic Warszawy w celu przeliczenia podłoża pod komin systemowy (istniejący projekt)


Wydaje mi się, że jeśli w projekcie masz komin murowany to zawsze bęzie OK bo systemowe są dużo lżejsze i nie ma co tracić kasy na jakieś przeliczenia.

----------


## salik

> Wydaje mi się, że jeśli w projekcie masz komin murowany to zawsze bęzie OK bo systemowe są dużo lżejsze i nie ma co tracić kasy na jakieś przeliczenia.


 Masz rację - wydaje Ci się  :smile: 
A co jeśli komin murowany jest źle zaprojektowany?
Albo jeśli w projekcie nie ma go wcale?
Poza tym nic nie pisałem że mam komin murowany, tylko że szukam solidnego konstruktora do przeliczenia obciążeń.

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

Sam poszukuę dobrego i niedrogiego wykonawcy do wykończenia wnetrza (zabudowy z KG, płytki itp)
Pozdrawiam[/QUOTE]

Maniek2010- spróbuj u Pana Jacka 515.334.144- właśnie robi u mnie wykończeniówkę- k/g, łazienki, gresy, malowanie, przeróbki elektryczno-hydrauliczne. Jak na razie bez zarzutu. Po wielu miesiącach poszukiwań dobrego, uczciwegi i rzetelnego wykonawcy (a kilku przewinęło sie przez budowę)ten wybór jest najodpowiedniejszy

----------


## lidszu

poszukuję dobrego stolarza, który zrobi mi drewniane parapety. Będę wdzięczna za namiary

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> poszukuję dobrego stolarza, który zrobi mi drewniane parapety. Będę wdzięczna za namiary


Lidszu u mnie robił Pan Podgórski polecam  :smile:  :smile: - stolarz Pan Podgórski 604 246 095, lub Pani Danuta (córka) 602 279 982

----------


## Łubiec1

Witam!
Poszukuję dobrej ekipy do fundamentów i stanu surowego. Gmina Leszno. Prace mam zamiar zacząć na wiosnę. Proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Elena76

*Łubiec1*, stronkę wcześniej Rasia podała na tacy swoich wykonawców   :smile:

----------


## tinkaka

> Witam!
> Poszukuję dobrej ekipy do fundamentów i stanu surowego. Gmina Leszno. Prace mam zamiar zacząć na wiosnę. Proszę o pomoc...


z czystym sumieniem polecam Pana Sylwka 694 327 297.

----------


## lidszu

> Lidszu u mnie robił Pan Podgórski polecam - stolarz Pan Podgórski 604 246 095, lub Pani Danuta (córka) 602 279 982


 dzięki wielkie za namiary  :big grin: 
zadzwonię do nich

----------


## RL

Witam,


znalazłem chwilkę czasu, więc podaje namiary na fachowców, z których jestem zadowolony.

Mała podpowiedź dla świeżo upieczonych inwestorów: umawiajcie się dużo, dużo wcześniej, większość osób z poniższej listy ma zarezerwowane terminy na kilka miesięcy w przód.

--

Projektowanie wnętrz:

Wamhouse, Pani Karina Wiciak.

Miła, bezproblemowa współpraca, fajne pomysły, przystępne ceny więc można sobie pozwolić za dodatkowe wizualizacje.
Co dla nas było ważne, już w początkowym etapie jest opracowywana wstępna wizualizacja 3D, dzięki której widać jaki może być efekt końcowy. Inne firmy, z którymi rozmawialiśmy wizualizacje robiły na końcu, już po wszystkich etapach typu wybór materiałów, dokładne rysunki techniczne i jeśli na końcu po zobaczeniu wizualizacja stwierdzimy, że to jednak nie tak jak sobie wyobrażaliśmy to zaczynamy wszystko od nowa i płacimy też od nowa.

www.wamhouse.com

--

Drewno na więźbę:

DREWLUX P.P.H.U. z Iłzy (a dokładnie wioska Seredzice, położona na końcu drogi pod Lasem).
Bardzo fajny tartak rodzinny prowadzony przez Pana Mariusza z żoną. Drewno legalnego pochodzenia (co ważne). Przywożą w rejony podwarszawskie bez problemu bo jeżdzą często, dobrze zabezpieczone i cenowo konkurencyjne.

telefon: 48 616-35-76 (dane dostępne w Internecie)

--

Dach (kontakt z forum):

Dachówka, blacha, rynny:
Pan Michał Dąbrowicz z Dachluxu na Modlińskiej.
telefon: 500 116 292

Wykonanie dachu, montaż rynien, obróbki blacharskie, wykonane szybko i poprawnie (nic nie przecieka).
Pan Janusz Kempa (Diablo / Diabeł) współpracujący z Panem Michałem.
telefon: 607-144-038

--

Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne:

Wielokrotnie chwalony i polecany na forum Stary, czyli Pan Krzysztof Wycech, firma Aprel.
Wiedza ogromna, porady szczere i przydatne co może ustrzeć zarówno przed błędem jak i niepotrzebnym wydawaniem pieniędzy.

www.aprel.pl

--

Hydraulik (kontakt z forum):

Pan Andrzej Matusik.

Robił u wielu osób w okolicach Warszawy. U nas wykonał ogólną hydraulike, podłogówkę i montaż kotłowni (sprzęt Vaillanta). 

Podpał trochę ostatnio. gdyż zaciął się zawór trójdrożny (nie z jego winy, siła wyższa), miał przyjechać naprawić, niestety tego nie zrobił i dodzwonić się nie mogłem, więc wezwałem lokalnego hydraulika. Poza tym incydentem, wcześniejsza jego praca przebiegała jak najbardziej OK.
telefon: 502-358-661

Lokalny hydraulik okazał się fachowcem na poziomie i choć tylko lub aż rozebrał zawór trojdrożny i naprawił, miałem okazje z nim porozmawiać i uważam, że zna się na robocie. Jest z Brwinowa, polecać nie będę bo robótkę miał niewielką, jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany, mogę podać namiary na priv.

--

Posadzki:

Mixo-Bud
Pan Marian Krzysztof Górecki.
telefon: 603-633-529

Wybraliśmy wylewkę anhydrytową Lafarge Agilia Sols A. 
Panowie przyjechali, wymierzyli podłogi, poziomy, obliczyli ile trzeba materiału i zamówili. Sprawdzili jak ułożony jest styrpian, jak umocowanę są rurki podłogówki. Gdzie trzeba posklejali odpowiednio folie i różne krawędzie. Materiał przyjechał z fabryki gotowy z certyfikatem jakości. Wylewanie oraz wyrównywanie trwało jakies 45 min na kondygnację, tak więc w 1.5h było po wszystkim  :smile: 

Po przeczytaniu wielu wątków o spapranych posadzkach (co wychodziło później przy układaniu parkietów) postanowiłem się zabezpieczyć umową. Pan Krzysztof był pewien swoich fachowców, nie bał się podpisać umowy, w której zawarty był możliwy odchył 2 mm na 2m posadzki.

Firma wykonuje również posadzki cementowe, mixo-kretem.

--

Alarm:

Wielokrotnie chwalony i polecany na forum _ZBYCH_, czyli Pan Sławomir Trojak, firma Delta Technic.
Profesjonalne doradztwo oraz wykonanie. Zgłoszoną usterkę przyjechał, naprawił.

telefon: 502-255-017

--

Zabudowa G-K, ocieplenie podasza.

Wielokrotnie chwalona na forum firma Selki, czyli Pan Robert Hawryluk.
Panowie doradza, podpowiedzą, jak trzeba poprawią.

telefon: 502-469-645

--

Szambo:

Polecana na forum firma Budmar, Pan Mariusz Kucharski.
Cena przystępna, tzn na pewno można kupić taniej, ale szamba tej firmy mają odpowiedni certyfikat, są szczelne i wytrzymują duże obciążenie.
Oglądanie pracy tej firmy to czysta przyjemność. Przyjechały 2 samochody i koparka, dól wykopali, ziemię zabrali. Mieli problem ze zdjęciem szamba ze względu na ogrodzenie oraz przewody energetyczne i telefoniczne. Panowie pojechali na najbliższy plac, poukładali odpowiednio towar na samochodach, wrócili i że tak powiem dali radę, zdjąć te zbiorniki i zmieścic się między płotme a przewodami, budząc podziw osób obserwujących całą sytuację. Dodatkowo ponowie powiedzą jakie są przepisy, ile metrów od budynku, ile od sąsiada, ile od drogi itp.

www.budmar-kucharski.pl

--

Kominek:

Pan Michał Zwęgliński, firma Miro Les Foyers z ul. Modlińskiej.

Bardzo dobry kontakt, świetne wykonanie i doradztwo. Co prawda niedawno odbyło się dopiero pierwsze palenie, ale jak na razie jesteśmy zadowoleni.

www.mirolesfoyers.pl

--

Glazura:

Wielokrotnie chwalony i polecany na forum Vadiol czyli Pan Robert.
Specjalista przez duże S z dużym doświadczeniem. Podpowie, wytłumaczy, wykona bardzo dokładnie.

Ustalaniem terminów zajmuje się żona Pana Roberta, telefon: 664-837-837

--

Odkurzacz centralny oraz rekuperator:

Firma Gomar, Pan Marek Ziółkowski.
Dobry kontakt, doradztwo.

Jak na razie mamy wykonaną instalację, jeszcze nie użytkujemy, więc napiszę więcej jak już zamieszkamy.

--

Sklepy, które możemy polecić:

Glazura:
- euro-ceramika.pl
- eurolazienki.pl

Wyposażenie łazienki:
- www.lazienkaplus.pl - jedne z najniższych cen, świetny kontakt, a co NAJWAŻNIEJSZE mają swoje samochody, więc nie wysyłają towaru firmami kurierskimi, które jak wiadomo, niezbyt delikatnie obchodzą się z przesyłkami a np. produkty firmy KOŁO to karton w a nim porcelana bez jakiej kolwiek ochrony w postaci chociażby styropianu.

----------


## fred 5

witam serdecznie w roku 2010 nawiązałem współprace z firmą Deko-bud z okolic Piastowa w celu wykonania stanu surowego budynku mieszkalnego z czystym sumieniem polecam p. Marcina jako wykonawce firma pomogła mi w zaopatrzenie budowy w materiały po przystępnej cenie nie spotkałem się z sytuacją jakiegokolwiek alkoholu wykonali swoją prace rzetelnie  i w rozsądnej cenie z czystym sumieniem polecam  :yes:

----------


## regwit

Witam 

Ponieważ jesteśmy na samiuteńkim początku "drogi przez mękę" zapytam nieśmiało o Kierownika Budowy, który ma jakiekolwiek doświadczenie z domami szkieletowymi. Zaczynamy w kwietniu w Falenicy

pozdrawiam Witek

----------


## Kiełek

Witam!

A my już mamy ekipę SSO, mamy dekarza, ale *nie mamy Kierownika Budowy*.
Będziemy wdzięczni za namiary - Zielona Białołęka.

Z góry dzięki za odzew!

----------


## malwes

> Mieszkam od ponad roku, chyba więc już mogę dokonać małego podsumowania. 
> Jeden morał z tej bajki o budowaniu:* ekipę poznaje się nie jak zaczyna, ale jak kończy...* stara prawda, co?
> Miałam szczęście do większości wspaniałych ekip, niestety o kilku w tym wątku się nie wypowiem.
> Od początku:
> *1.*Rewelacyjna *ekipa Pana Jana od SSO*. Z sześciu nowych domów w mojej okolicy wybudował 4. Po roku od zejścia z mojej budowy poprosiłam Pana Jana o "wymurowanie" nietypowego ogrodzenia, bo nie mogłam znaleźć nikogo, kto by się tego podjął. Przysłał najlepszego swojego człowieka, ja zrobiłam rysunki, Pan Jan ołówkiem na kartonie obliczenia i ogrodzenie mam dokładnie takie o jakie mi chodziło!  Dodam, że w całym domu mam rewelacyjnie proste wszystkie ściany i kąty, co wychwalane było przez kolejne ekipy od hydraulików do tynkarzy, więc chyba jednak nie jest taką normą *Pan Jan: 501 679 706*
> *2.Fantastyczni Cieśle*. Ekipa wspaniała i perfekcyjna. Umiejąca czytać rysunki i spinająca ogromnie ciężką więźbę ze stalową ramą co do milimetra!  Telefon musiałabym wydobyć ze starej komórki, więc kontakt na priv.
> *3.Dekarze*. Wspaniali prawdziwi fachowcy przez duże F (jak zresztą wszyscy powyżej i poniżej) - doskonale zorganizowani. Byłam jeszcze długo z nimi w kontakcie i błyskawicznie reagowali na każdy mój telefon, czy to w sprawie dodatkowej obróbki kominów po ich tynkowaniu (grubo po zakończeniu dachu), czy w sprawie blachy na dach drewutni.  A mieli do mnie ładnych kilkadziesiąt kilometrów. Bracia *Wiesław i Waldemar: 604235954, 606457915*
> *4.Aluminiowa stolarka*: okna fixy, przesuwne, uchylno-otwierane, szklany dach, oranżeria, drzwi wejściowe...... *AllTOP Lublin*!!! Do tej pory jesteśmy w kontakcie, zmiana uszczelki, czy zamka - nie ma problemu. Nikt mi tej firmy nie polecił, znalazłam ich sama widząc wykonaną przez nich stolarkę w oglądanym pod nieobecność właściciela pewnym domu... *Pan Paweł: 502297296*
> *5.Tynki cementowo-wapienne*... po prostu rewelacja! Nie było problemu z dojechaniem po trzech tygodniach i obróbce glifów, gdy po tynkach skończyły się montować okna! *Pan Darek*: sprawdzę w starym telefonie i dopiszę... edit: *602487247*
> ...


Rasiu - kochana! Napisz o tej wykończeniówce  :smile: 
Ja już mam trochę doświadczeń z panem Sławkiem z Delty (same peany jak na razie  :smile: ))) - Standrex od mebli i Duchaty od parkietu na razie na etapie rozpoczynania prac - ale chętnie bym poczytała o Twoich doświadczeniach z wykończeniówką plus ogrodzenie (mam namiary od Nefci - ale napisz coś więcej). 
Pozdrawiam,
Malwes

----------


## tuptek-wawer

do SSO wraz z więźbą (+ ewentualne odeskowanie i krycie papą) z serca polecam Pana Staszka Komonia i jego ekipę spod Radzynia Podlaskiego tel 606 555 756. Panowie zjeżdżają do wa-wy na sezon i mieszkają we własnej przyczepie kampingowej. Przykładnie solidni i rzetelni. Co uzgodnione to święte. Pan Staszek robił nam także (budowa na Wawrze) ogrodzenie z klinkieru (słupki i podmurówka).

 Z kolei do krycia dachu (materiał + wykonawca) polecam wielokrotnie rekomendowanego na tym forum Pana Michała Dąbrowicza z Dachluxu przy Wale Międzyszyńskim tel 500 116 292 i super ekipę Pana Janusza Kępy vel Diablo - robota pali sie w rękach a przy tym nie cierpi dokładnośc.

Instalację odkurzacza centralnego robił u nas nieoceniony i zachlawany w tym miejscu Pan Czarek 601 781 801, hydraulikę Pan Tomasz 694 352 383 - obu z czystym sumieniem polecam.

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## kotruski

Polecam:

HYDRAULIKA - P. Maciej Tomaszewski 502 286 264; znalazłam go na tym forum, był wcześniej polecany; KLASA - robi jak pod siebie

ALARM - P. Robert Pieprzycki 501 142 806 (http://www.arm.pl/arm/); człowiek-legenda na tym forum; i słusznie - wprawdzie robi w swoim tempie, ale bardzo dokładnie; totalnie zaangażowany; dosłownie o każdej porze dnia i nocy można na niego liczyć jak ci coś nawali w instalacji

BRAMA GARAŻOWA DRZWI ZEW. HORMANN - firma Astrum-WIBRAM, kontakt do Pana Pawła 695 733 692; mieliśmy dość nietypowe zamówienie - podołali i to za najlepszą cenę jaką dostałam; jak był problem z uszkodzeniem bramy w trakcie transportu (się zdarza), od razu wymienili

ELEKTRYCY - podawałam wcześniej

*NIE POLECAM !!!


TYNKI - firma MW Inwest - Budownictwo Mularczyk Michał z Płocka oraz firma jego teścia Wiesława Mura*; masakra. najpierw w trakcie wykonania robót znikali na kilka dni (robili u innych klientów); przez opóźnienia tynki mi nie wyschły (zaczęła się jesień) i wydałam kupę kasy na osuszanie; po odklejeniu folii z okien okazało się, że nie ma pionów!!! mam garba na ścianie i muszę go zdzierać!!! W dobrej wierze zapłaciłam, bo obiecali pojawić się z poprawkami. Zabrali kasę i tyle ich widziałam. Przez telefon usłyszałam, że nie mają zamiaru się pojawić. Nawet w ramach reklamacji. Ostrzegam wszystkich przed tymi partaczami i oszustami. podobno kiedyś robili nieźle, ale w sezonie 2010 nabrali pełno zleceń i mają masę niezadowolonych klientów. Niektórzy nie zapłacili im w ogóle. Żałuję, że ja zapłaciłam.

----------


## kotruski

Szukam dobrego parkieciarza. Czy ktoś wie gdzie mogę dostać dobrą litą deskę podłogową w rozsądnej cenie?

----------


## Mil1981

Ja z zadowoleniem przyglądałam się jak ekipa pana Jarka wykonuje budowę mojego domku . Z pracy byłam bardzo zadowolona, zwłaszcza że ekipa działa naprawdę po konkurencyjnych cenach, solidnie i szybko. Pan Jarek jest naprawdę bardzo dokładny. Obiecałam się jakoś odwdzięczyć za wykonaną pracą, także z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić na forum. Panowie wykonują budowę domów, elewacje, bramy, więźby dachowe, tynki. Działają na terenie województwa mazowieckiego, zapewne bardziej w okolicach warszawy. Telefon do tego Pana to: 501 306 636

----------


## kade7

Możecie polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy? Budowa okolice Nadarzyna.

----------


## pirawawa

Witam 
Zaczynam "wspaniałą" przygodę z budową w Radzyminie
Oprócz jednego namiaru na więźbę od RL nic nie znalazłem w tym wątku. Proszę o kolejne namiary na więźbę, dachówkę (jeśli macie nowe prócz wymienionych), namiary na hurtownie budowlane (prócz Andy o której od Was się dowiedziałem), beton, gazobeton itd. Wszystko na SSO. Wykonawców mam - teraz zaczynam poszukiwanie materiału. Z góry dzięki

----------


## rasia

> Mogę Państwu polecić  firmę zajmującą się budową domów jednorodzinnych pod klucz byłam ich klientko i jestem zadowolona z pracy,jakości,doświadczenia posiadają przystępne ceny.Z czystym  sumieniem polecam   [email protected]     tel;728-134-743  Pan Darek .


Proszę w tym wątku nie oszukiwać inwestorów. Źle to świadczy o Pana szacunku do ludzi jak i samej pracy. Wystarczy, że gada Pan sam ze sobą w innych wątkach, np. tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...59#post4599459

Poproszę o bana dla tego Pana. :sad:

----------


## rasia

> Rasiu - kochana! Napisz o tej wykończeniówce 
> Ja już mam trochę doświadczeń z panem Sławkiem z Delty (same peany jak na razie ))) - Standrex od mebli i Duchaty od parkietu na razie na etapie rozpoczynania prac - ale chętnie bym poczytała o Twoich doświadczeniach z wykończeniówką plus ogrodzenie (mam namiary od Nefci - ale napisz coś więcej). 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Malwes


*Malwes,* odpowiem na wszystkie Twoje pytania i podam Ci wszystkie sprawdzone kontakty na priv. Jeszcze nie mam niektórych prac skończonych lub są w okresie gwarancyjnym i nie wiem jak zareaguje ekipa jeśli coś się stanie i ich wezwę. Nie kompletuję listy wykończeniowej póty, póki nie będę na 100% pewna... :smile:

----------


## grave

szukam kogoś kto mi piachu przywiezie, macie jakies namiary ?

----------


## pavelamen

Witam
Mam prośbę o namiary na jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę dekarzy od blachodachówki.
najchętniej od kogoś u kogo kładli dach i można potwierdzić umiejętności i podejście do pracy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kulon

> Szukam dobrego parkieciarza. Czy ktoś wie gdzie mogę dostać dobrą litą deskę podłogową w rozsądnej cenie?


to zależy ile chcesz zapłacić - jap polecam Pana Henryka Jaworowskiego - jest producentem www.nowyparkiet.pl - ma też on kilka ekip która robi na jego zlecenie - jedyna firma w skali do 10 zdobyła u mnie 10 punktów - na pewno dostaniesz tam litą deskę - robi też schody tel. 605 333 717
podłogi jak mam zrobione - to znajomi mówią: LUSTRO

parkieciarz to Pan Andrzej - tel. 692 546 451

----------


## MagdaMagda

Witam,
poszukuję dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy remontowej - do mieszkania w stanie surowym (42m) Chodzi o zrobienie łazienki, położenie płytek, paneli, malowanie ścian itp. Mieszkanie zostanie oddane do użytku około października, więc jeszcze mam czas, jednak chciałabym już mieć na oku kogoś konkretnego :) temat przeszukałam, ale sporo postów jest sprzed kilku lat, więc nie wiem na ile aktualnych. Proszę o pomoc:)

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

> szukam kogoś kto mi piachu przywiezie, macie jakies namiary ?


oj, ja też, ja też!

----------


## salik

Piszcie w jakie okolice ten piach ma być, bo np. nie opłaca się go wieźć przez Wawę...
Ja mam firmę którą mogę polecić w powiecie warszawskich zachodnim, ale oni jeżdzą tylko tam (Seba Trans, http://www.sebatrans.pl/)

----------


## emilus18

Do* piasku* moge polecić mojego Pana - 695 165 596 Żyrardów i okolica. Ma też beton w dobrych cenach (też od niego brałam)

do* remontu/wykańczania* polecam Sławka (płytki, malowanie i co tylko chcesz) - 661 079 952 dość dokładny, mieszka na miejscu więc od razu pilnuje i nie ma problemu że nie przyjdzie pewnego dnia

----------


## grave

no ja potrzebuję w okolice Modlińskiej, (ratusz,polfa)

----------


## E w e l

Poszukuję kierownika budowy, budowa w rejonie Piaseczna.

----------


## Marzek_rodo6

> Piszcie w jakie okolice ten piach ma być, bo np. nie opłaca się go wieźć przez Wawę...
> Ja mam firmę którą mogę polecić w powiecie warszawskich zachodnim, ale oni jeżdzą tylko tam (Seba Trans, http://www.sebatrans.pl/)


to w moich okolicach, dzięki śliczne, skontaktuję się!

----------


## Tszecia

Ja też polecam pana Dariusza Laska.
Wzięłam do niego namiar z tego forum, sprawdziłam i polecam znowu. Solidny i słowny wykonawca. Jak chciałam jakiejś drobnej poprawki, przyjechał i poprawił, mimo że miał już zapłacone i mógł mnie olać, tym bardziej że blisko nie miał. 
A schody są dokładnie takie jak chciałam  :smile: 

(telefon do pana Darka był tu już nie raz podawany, ale jakby co, mogę wysłać na priva)

----------


## RL

Witam,

czy ktoś może mi polecić firmę od montażu rolet i żaluzji?

----------


## salik

Poszukuję sprawdzonego hydraulika do wykonania projektu przyłącza wod-kan, a także zaprojektowania (i wykonania) instalacji CWU.

----------


## anula05

I ja poszukuję pilnie hydraulika (południowa W-wa)

----------


## ARTURPAWELLUKASZ

> Do* piasku* moge polecić mojego Pana - 695 165 596 Żyrardów i okolica. Ma też beton w dobrych cenach (też od niego brałam)
> 
> do* remontu/wykańczania* polecam Sławka (płytki, malowanie i co tylko chcesz) - 661 079 952 dość dokładny, mieszka na miejscu więc od razu pilnuje i nie ma problemu że nie przyjdzie pewnego dnia


- jak to  - dość dokładny ... :smile:  mieszka na miejscu i pilnuje ... czyli kaszanka na styropianie z krusem w tle ?

----------


## Marcinhektor

Witam mogę pomóc,  doradzić  w stanie sso podać namiary na ekipę,  która się zna planujesz budowę wiosną a nie wiesz  co po czym i jak aby było sprawnie , co ustalić z  wykonawca  , potrzebujesz wyceny w wolnym czasie pomogę pisz na prv Marcin

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Witam
Poszukuje speców od utwardzenia drogi dojazdowej ( gruz, spychacz ) gmina Lesznowola

----------


## emilus18

> - jak to  - dość dokładny ... mieszka na miejscu i pilnuje ... czyli kaszanka na styropianie z krusem w tle ?


Płytki położył nam ładnie-a mamy ich u nas ponad 250m2(łącznie z dużym tarasem). Jak czegoś nie był pewny - zawsze dzwonił i pytał jak zrobić. Jedyne ale - to mógłby ładniej wycinać otwory - ale myślę że po moich uwagach kupił lepszy sprzet do wycinania. W dzienniku mam zdjęcia z prac - mozna obejrzeć. Nam było na rękę że spał na miejscu - bo pracował od rana do nocy, nie spóźniał się przez korki w mieście a i popatrzył na inne ekipy jak pracują (więc byliśmy na bieżąco). No i nie musieliśmy się martwić o ochronę - bo była darmowa przez 4 miesiące  :big grin:

----------


## qsi

Witam wszystkich 
Pilnie poszukuje kierownika budowy. Interesuje mnie człowiek, który doradzi i przypilnuje ekipę. Bardzo proszę o namiary na priv.

Okolice Wołomina

----------


## DaroR

Witam,
szukam sprawdzonego fachowca do ułożenia płytek na tarasach i balkonie ~50m2. Potrzebuję namiarów na sprawdzonych wykonawców. Wiadomość proszę na priv

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 

Na pewno z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę od ociepleń elewacji styropianem. Dokładnie, szczelnie i równo, a przez to później ciepło i kieszeń nie wydrenowana po zimie  :Smile: .  Tynk ma już 4 lata i wszystko jest ok. 
Szef ekipy Jacek tel. 516895245.

Od szaf/garderoby miałem ekipę Meblo-Rad z Kozienic. Radek tel. 606-622-780. Również byłem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy. 
Schody/podłogi robiła mi ekipa związana z powyższą, ale namiar mi umknął (ew. można dopytać dzwoniąc do. p. Radka). 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agruus

Proszę o namiary na jakieś ekipy/firmy budujące okolice Tarczyna  :smile:

----------


## AmberWind

Jako, że w pełni skończyliśmy (w lutym br) naszą wykończeniówkę mogę polecić ekipy od:

- glazury, przeróbek hydraulicznych, elektrycznych, wyburzania ścian, stawiania nowych, malowania itp (podobno ekipa ta stawia też domy, ale tego nie sprawdziłam więc sie nie wypowiadam). Prace wykonane terminowo, dokładnie i bardzo estetycznie. Wszystko zgodnie z przekazanymi projektami i moimi uwagami.  Co wazne ekipa uczciwa i niepijaca, co po doswiadczeniach przy wykanczaniu domu pare lat wczesniej stanowi dla nas ogromna zalete!

- firmę od drzwi. Piekne, nowoczesne wzory, terminowość i dokładny montaż

- studio mebli kuchennych, które zrobiło tez dla nas dużą garderobe i meble do gabinetu. Firma ta wykonywała też dla nas meble do wczesniej wykańczanego domu i zarówno poprzednio jak i teraz jesteśmy z nich bardzo zadowoleni.

Ewentualne namiary na pw  :Smile: 

- natomiast nie mogę polecic firmy od układania parkietu. Praca wykonana ok, ale obsuwy czasowe, braki materiałowe (a to zabrakło kleju, a to listwy nie takie, a to odkurzacza do posprzatania nie maja  :bash: ) raczej nie budowaly pozytywnego wizerunku tego wykonawcy.

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Przyjmę gruz.
Proszę o inf na prv.

----------


## olgajotka

Z czyściutkim sumieniem i 100% pewnością mogę polecić ekipę, która właśnie dzisiaj skończyła robić u nas stan surowy 

Pan Jerzy Filaber tel 692020065 i synowie
1. Na budowie byliśmy co 2 tygodnie - NIE BYŁO POTRZEBY CZĘŚCIEJ
2. Bezproblemowo, szybko, starannie
3. Pełna współpraca wykonawcy z dostawcą materiałów
4. Ekipa kulturalna, pracująca również w weekendy w razie potrzeby
5. Wszystko uczciwie i w porządku, za niewygórowaną cenę

Dzięki tej ekipie uważamy, że budowa domu to czysta przyjemność  :smile:

----------


## olgajotka

Czy ktoś może korzystał z usług ekip z TopDachu k Jabłonnej?

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:smile:  :smile:  z czystym sumieniem po przejściach z brakiem "prądu" (nie z winy elektryka) chciałbym PONOWNIE polecić ekipę i Pana Elektryka - Piotra Modzelewskiego  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  tel (chyba się nie obrazi) -  602 835 207 lub 531 835 207                P O L E C A M  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yar

> szukam kogoś kto mi piachu przywiezie, macie jakies namiary ?


Mi piach przywoził p. Mariusz z Mariotransu http://mariotrans.pl/

----------


## olgajotka

> Czy ktoś może korzystał z usług ekip z TopDachu k Jabłonnej?


Może bardziej konkretnie: ekipa pana Rafała Protasiewicza...?

----------


## regwit

Witam

Czy ktoś z Szanownych Inwestorów korzystał z usług pana Kamila Kwapiszewskiego (jako kierownika budowy) z ulicy Izbickiej na Wawrze?. Może macie jakieś (oby miłe) doświadczenia?. Poszukuję kierownika na prostą budowę szkieletowca w Falenicy . Pozdrawiam  Witek

----------


## tomahawk

W ubiegłym tygodniu dzięki fantastycznej pracy p. Roberta Hawrylaka i reszty ekipy SELKI mój domek zyskał solidne ocieplenie dachu, solidny stryszek i wykończenie GK ( zwłaszcza obróbki Velux-ów robią wrażenie), przyłączam się więc z przyjemnością do grona zadowolonych i polecających klientów. NAmiary wielokrotnie były w tym wątku.

Podrawiam
Tomek

----------


## zuber

Jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrego glazurnika to z czystym sumieniem polecam usługi vadiola -bardzo dobry kontakt, kreatywne podejście, konkret i profesjonalizm.

----------


## grave

> Mi piach przywoził p. Mariusz z Mariotransu http://mariotrans.pl/


heh dzięki, na szczęscie mój brukarz zajął się też materiałami, więc odpadło mi załatwianie tego piachu!

----------


## Freno

Proszę o *namiary na Kierownika Budowy*. 

Potrzebuję kierbuda, który będzie moją wiedzą. Będzie swoim "szkiełkiem i okiem" doglądał prac przy budowie i pomoże uniknąć błędów lub podpowie jak je naprawić.
Budowa w okolicach Raszyna.
Dziękuję!

----------


## salik

Poszukuję osoby do wykonania projektów przyłączenia instalacji wod-kan, gazowej i elektrycznej.

----------


## olgajotka

> Może bardziej konkretnie: ekipa pana Rafała Protasiewicza...?


Czyli ekipa z kosmosu. No trudno, nie pozostaje nic innego, jak być królikami doświadczalnymi. Jak zrobią, podzielę się opinią, mam nadzieję, że nie w rubryce 
" Czarna lista" :smile:

----------


## tuptek-wawer

do SSO wraz z więźbą (+ ewentualne odeskowanie i krycie papą) z serca polecam Pana Staszka Komonia i jego ekipę spod Radzynia Podlaskiego tel 606 555 756. Panowie zjeżdżają do wa-wy na sezon i mieszkają we własnej przyczepie kampingowej. Przykładnie solidni i rzetelni. Ceny rozsądne. Co uzgodnione to święte.Pan Staszek robił nam także (budowa na Wawrze) ogrodzenie z klinkieru (słupki i podmurówka). Akurat zajechał do nas na Trakt Lubelski, aby wykonac tynki, wylewki i zabudowę poddasza. Jest dobra okazja, aby potencjalni zainteresowani mogli a vista zapoznac się z efektami pracy ekipy Pana Staszka. Pozdrawiam. Andrzej

----------


## Freno

[QUOTE=tuptek-wawer;4682039]do SSO wraz z więźbą (+ ewentualne odeskowanie i krycie papą) z serca polecam Pana Staszka Komonia i jego ekipę spod Radzynia Podlaskiego tel 606 555 756. /QUOTE]

 :bash:  Pan Staszek  ma już zarezerwowany 2011.
Proponowałam, żeby się sklonował  :smile: , bo mi jest koniecznie potrzebny, ale się nie dał.... Czekac do 2012???/

----------


## yaco181

Witam. Ja ze swojej strony moge polecic bardzo dobrego hydraulika (Leszno k/Błonia), elektryka (Skierniewice - działa duzo na terenie Warszawy) , tynkarza (Warszawa - Jelonki) i parkieciarza (Biała Podlaska - lubelskie. Pracuje rowniez w Warszawie). Ze wszystkimi spotkalem sie na budowach wiec widzialem ich podczas prac. Jesli ktos bylby zainteresowany namiarem na ktoregos z nich prosze pisac na priv. Dzwoniac do nich mozna sie na mnie powolac. Pozdrawiam

----------


## anetab13

> Mieszkam od ponad roku, chyba więc już mogę dokonać małego podsumowania. 
> Jeden morał z tej bajki o budowaniu:* ekipę poznaje się nie jak zaczyna, ale jak kończy...* stara prawda, co?
> Miałam szczęście do większości wspaniałych ekip, niestety o kilku w tym wątku się nie wypowiem.
> Od początku:
> *1.*Rewelacyjna *ekipa Pana Jana od SSO*. Z sześciu nowych domów w mojej okolicy wybudował 4. Po roku od zejścia z mojej budowy poprosiłam Pana Jana o "wymurowanie" nietypowego ogrodzenia, bo nie mogłam znaleźć nikogo, kto by się tego podjął. Przysłał najlepszego swojego człowieka, ja zrobiłam rysunki, Pan Jan ołówkiem na kartonie obliczenia i ogrodzenie mam dokładnie takie o jakie mi chodziło!  Dodam, że w całym domu mam rewelacyjnie proste wszystkie ściany i kąty, co wychwalane było przez kolejne ekipy od hydraulików do tynkarzy, więc chyba jednak nie jest taką normą *Pan Jan: 501 679 706*
> *2.Fantastyczni Cieśle*. Ekipa wspaniała i perfekcyjna. Umiejąca czytać rysunki i spinająca ogromnie ciężką więźbę ze stalową ramą co do milimetra!  Telefon musiałabym wydobyć ze starej komórki, więc kontakt na priv.
> *3.Dekarze*. Wspaniali prawdziwi fachowcy przez duże F (jak zresztą wszyscy powyżej i poniżej) - doskonale zorganizowani. Byłam jeszcze długo z nimi w kontakcie i błyskawicznie reagowali na każdy mój telefon, czy to w sprawie dodatkowej obróbki kominów po ich tynkowaniu (grubo po zakończeniu dachu), czy w sprawie blachy na dach drewutni.  A mieli do mnie ładnych kilkadziesiąt kilometrów. Bracia *Wiesław i Waldemar: 604235954, 606457915*
> *4.Aluminiowa stolarka*: okna fixy, przesuwne, uchylno-otwierane, szklany dach, oranżeria, drzwi wejściowe...... *AllTOP Lublin*!!! Do tej pory jesteśmy w kontakcie, zmiana uszczelki, czy zamka - nie ma problemu. Nikt mi tej firmy nie polecił, znalazłam ich sama widząc wykonaną przez nich stolarkę w oglądanym pod nieobecność właściciela pewnym domu... *Pan Paweł: 502297296*
> *5.Tynki cementowo-wapienne*... po prostu rewelacja! Nie było problemu z dojechaniem po trzech tygodniach i obróbce glifów, gdy po tynkach skończyły się montować okna! *Pan Darek*: sprawdzę w starym telefonie i dopiszę... edit: *602487247*
> ...



A ja zdecydowanie Pana Jana NIE POLECAM.
Zachowanie poniżej krytyki - około 1.5 m-ca temu Pan Jan zrobił nam kosztorys domu - zaakceptowaliśmy kwotę.
Umówiliśmy się, że zacznie pod koniec maja - ale wcześniej mamy się spotkać i dogadać szczegóły.
Najpierw był w sanatorium, później nie miał czasu, przekładał terminy spotkań - a na koniec ( wczoraj ) poinformował nas, ze już nie ma wolnych terminów.
Tak się nie robi!!!
Przez takie podejście, olewactwo i brak szacunku do ludzi straciliśmy 1.5 miesiąca

----------


## anetab13

Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do SSO która ma jeszcze terminy na ten rok ?
Niestety jeden polecany Pan ( jak widać powyżej ) narobił nam swoim podejściem tylko mega kłopotu..  :sad: 

Więc zaczynamy od nowa szukanie Fachowców...
Każda pomoc mile widziana  :smile:

----------


## adk

> A ja zdecydowanie Pana Jana NIE POLECAM.
> Zachowanie poniżej krytyki - około 1.5 m-ca temu Pan Jan zrobił nam kosztorys domu - zaakceptowaliśmy kwotę.
> Umówiliśmy się, że zacznie pod koniec maja - ale wcześniej mamy się spotkać i dogadać szczegóły.
> Najpierw był w sanatorium, później nie miał czasu, przekładał terminy spotkań - a na koniec ( wczoraj ) poinformował nas, ze już nie ma wolnych terminów.
> Tak się nie robi!!!
> Przez takie podejście, olewactwo i brak szacunku do ludzi straciliśmy 1.5 miesiąca


Mnie odmówił ze względu na swój stan zdrowia. Ja też byłam w trakcie rozmów z nim o moim SSO. Mówił, że ma jeszcze innego klienta. I odmówił mi bo zdarzają się mu często utraty przytomności i się po prostu boi.
Tak mi powiedział i ja mu wierzę.

----------


## olgajotka

> Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do SSO która ma jeszcze terminy na ten rok ?
> Niestety jeden polecany Pan ( jak widać powyżej ) narobił nam swoim podejściem tylko mega kłopotu.. 
> 
> Więc zaczynamy od nowa szukanie Fachowców...
> Każda pomoc mile widziana


Jeszcze raz polecam:
Ekipa pana Jerzego Filabera, kontakt podałam kilka postów wyżej.
Solidni, uczciwi i terminowi.

----------


## adk

A budował ktoś z Was z Panem Deniszewskim? Jeśli tak to jak było (cena, wykonanie, terminy)?

----------


## anetab13

> Mnie odmówił ze względu na swój stan zdrowia. Ja też byłam w trakcie rozmów z nim o moim SSO. Mówił, że ma jeszcze innego klienta. I odmówił mi bo zdarzają się mu często utraty przytomności i się po prostu boi.
> Tak mi powiedział i ja mu wierzę.


No chyba nie do końca.
Nas bardzo wyraźnie powiadomił, że nie ma już wolnych terminów na ten rok.
Wszystko można zrozumieć, ale jeśli potwierdza się odpowiedzialnemu człowiekowi chęć budowy domu w podanym
terminie, po czym po 1.5 miesiąca otrzymuje się informację - "nie mam wolnych terminów", to dla mnie jest już poniżej krytyki. Znalezienie ekipy "na cito" po takim czasie graniczy z cudem ( a zaznaczam, że Pan Jan POTWIERDZIŁ nam termin na maj, wycenił budowę domu do SSO - mieliśmy się tylko spotkać, żeby omówić szczególy, co kilka razy odwlekał ).
Wszyscy mamy swoje problemy, sprawy i swoje życie, ale - szanujmy swój czas!

----------


## adk

*anetab13*
Moja wiara w ludzi została zachwiana po raz kolejny  ::-(: . Zgadzam się znalezienie teraz ekipy (dobrej) graniczy z cudem. Mnie też już kilka ekip odmówiło z braku terminów (a nie chcę zaczynać w październiku) mimo, że szukam i rozmawiam od jakiegoś czasu. Współczuję.

----------


## rasia

> A ja zdecydowanie Pana Jana NIE POLECAM.
> Zachowanie poniżej krytyki - około 1.5 m-ca temu Pan Jan zrobił nam kosztorys domu - zaakceptowaliśmy kwotę.
> Umówiliśmy się, że zacznie pod koniec maja - ale wcześniej mamy się spotkać i dogadać szczegóły.
> Najpierw był w sanatorium, później nie miał czasu, przekładał terminy spotkań - a na koniec ( wczoraj ) poinformował nas, ze już nie ma wolnych terminów.
> Tak się nie robi!!!
> Przez takie podejście, olewactwo i brak szacunku do ludzi straciliśmy 1.5 miesiąca





> Mnie odmówił ze względu na swój stan zdrowia. Ja też  byłam w trakcie rozmów z nim o moim SSO. Mówił, że ma jeszcze innego  klienta. I odmówił mi bo zdarzają się mu często utraty przytomności i  się po prostu boi.
> Tak mi powiedział i ja mu wierzę.


I jedno i drugie prawda. Czułam się w obowiązku zapytać Pana Jana w czym rzecz, bo przecież go polecam. Pan Jan przyznał, że nawalił przy kontaktach z Anetab13, że nie odmówił wcześniej i za to przeprasza. Stan zdrowia Pana Jana się ostatnio pogorszył i wiem, bo to samo mówili mi jego pracownicy, nie podejmuje się kolejnych budów oprócz tej na której teraz jest i jeszcze jednej w tym roku. Przykro mi Anetab13, że tak się stało, ale może to i lepiej niż by miało pogotowie zabierać go w połowie waszej budowy. :roll eyes:

----------


## adk

No i moja wiara w ludzi wraca!!!
Dzięki Rasiu, że wyjaśniłaś tą sprawę. Ty wiesz, że ja bardzo przeżyłam Jego odmowę, a byłam Nim zachwycona.
Wraca mi wiara w ludzi i moją intuicję  :Smile:  bo Pana Jana bardzo polubiłam. I po poście anetab13 trochę się zachwiałam.

----------


## Ramot

> Jeszcze raz polecam:
> Ekipa pana Jerzego Filabera, kontakt podałam kilka postów wyżej.
> Solidni, uczciwi i terminowi.


podpisuję się pod powyższym  :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> A ja zdecydowanie Pana Jana NIE POLECAM.
> Zachowanie poniżej krytyki - około 1.5 m-ca temu Pan Jan zrobił nam kosztorys domu - zaakceptowaliśmy kwotę.
> Umówiliśmy się, że zacznie pod koniec maja - ale wcześniej mamy się spotkać i dogadać szczegóły.
> Najpierw był w sanatorium, później nie miał czasu, przekładał terminy spotkań - a na koniec ( wczoraj ) poinformował nas, ze już nie ma wolnych terminów.
> Tak się nie robi!!!
> Przez takie podejście, olewactwo i brak szacunku do ludzi straciliśmy 1.5 miesiąca


Jeśli nie więcej, bo nie łatwo będzie znaleźć solidną ekipę, która ma wolne terminy o tej porze roku.

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Witam
Możecie podzielić się swoimi namiarami na sprawdzone tartaki.
Oczywiście chodzi o połączenie jakości i ceny  :smile: 
Pzdr

----------


## busterx

Witam
Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek. Czy ktoś może polecić wykonawcę, który wykona prace od A do Z ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kate30

Spróbuj tu 694327297 p. Sylwek ( trzy ekipy z gór ) polecam budowali mi dom. Bardzo solidni!!!

----------


## RL

> Witam
> Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek. Czy ktoś może polecić wykonawcę, który wykona prace od A do Z ?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Krzysztof Górecki
wylewki anhydrytowe i mixokret
603-633-529

----------


## Artis0

Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wykonania stropodachu i ewentualnie obróbek. Przeczesałem trochę forum ale nie trafiłem na kogoś polecanego.

Pzdr

----------


## fąfalska

Polecam ekipę od etapu do zero po więźbę dachową. Oni również zajmują się ociepleniem zewnetrznym i tynkami - ta ekipa to "złoto", jsli chodzi o jakość. Polecam z czystym serwcem. Pan Paweł 506 44 88 76
Nie polecam natomiast elektryków z firmy INSTALEX Janusz Wiadro. Jeśli nie chcecie spędzić dwóch miesięcy układając kable to proponuje innego elektryka. Spędzał nam sen z powiek (i spedza zreszta nadal bo jeszcze kończy robotę zaczeta w marcu wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)

----------


## fąfalska

poszukuje kogos sprawdzonego od płytek i wykańczania

----------


## oszukana 77

Szukam osób, które zostały oszukane przez firmę MS-BUD Maciej Stępień Warszawa ul.Paczkowskiego

----------


## wampir

Szukam ekip do budowy SSO-SSZ w okolicach radzymina. Macie kogos dobrego do polecenia kto ma jeszcze wolne terminy w tym roku?

----------


## Malwina03

niestety też muszę poszukać nowej ekipy SSO. Obecna chyba nie jest zaineresowana budową. Już kolejny raz nie stawiła się do pracy nawet nie zawiadamiając dlaczego. Okolice Zegrza. Zainteresowane ekipy zapraszam na priv. TYLKO NIEPIJĄCY.

----------


## _FIX_

> poszukuje kogos sprawdzonego od płytek i wykańczania


Glazurnik - Stanisław Wąsak 692-720-570

----------


## yar

> Witam
> Możecie podzielić się swoimi namiarami na sprawdzone tartaki.
> Oczywiście chodzi o połączenie jakości i ceny 
> Pzdr


Ja kupowałem drewno pod Poznaniem, impregnowane ciśnieniowo. 
http://www.wiezby.com.pl/?drewno-na-dach,15

----------


## yar

Jeśli w okolicach Borzęcina, to polecam Mariotrans: http://mariotrans.pl/

edit: chodziło mi o dostawcę piachu


Ja z kolei poszukuję kogoś, kto zająłby się wykonaniem drenażu, od przerwanych drenów do rowu oraz drenażu opaskowego, wokół budynku.

----------


## Malwina03

> Witam właśnie zakończyłem budowę domu znalazłem firmę na tym portalu,trochę miałem wahania i nie pewność,ponieważ nie znalem ich.Teraz mam zakończony etap budowy stanu sso,czekam na kredyt i dalej ruszam z tą firmą wykonują budowy pod klucz,jestem bardzo zadowolony z budowy ekipa godna polecenia,nie pijąca a malo to się zdarza wykonali zgodnie z projektem,czysto i przed czasem Polecam.Jak ktoś z Państwa potrzebuje firmy do budowy domu to polecam tel;728-134-743 Pani Ewelina ,.Pozdrawiam


można obejrzeć efekt pracy ekipy od Pani Eweliny? Chcę wysłać do nich prośbę o wycenę ale najpierw chciałabym zerknąć na efekt pracy.

----------


## Malwina03

poszlo na priv

----------


## marioso

Witam, poszukuje kogoś do montażu 4 okien dachowych Velux w dachu płaskim. Może możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## olgajotka

Bardzo proszę o namiary na jakieś niedrogie bramy garażowe i drzwi zewnętrzne

----------


## lilka.w

Serdecznie polecam firmę pana Piotra - wykonał u nas trzy łazienki, ( każdą w innym stylu, jedną z antykowanego trawertynu).Doskonale kładzie glazurę , montuje hydraulikę i tapetuje.Wykonuje też inne prace wykonczeniowe.jest niezwykle solidny , punktualny i dokładny. Po całej drodze przez mękę z budową współpraca z takim kulturalnym i odpowiedzialnym człowiekiem to prawdziwa przyjemność.Tel : 600819883

----------


## ewa__77

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z Galerią Parkietu?

----------


## azusa

Witam, 
ponieważ pewien etap mam już za sobą, chciałabym polecić kilku fachowców, może ktoś skorzysta:
1. *Hydraulik* - pan Robert; robił nam całą instalację łącznie w podłogówką, szybko, sprawnie, fachowo; bardzo pomocny;
2. *Ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne* - pan Bolesław z firmy S.T.I.S.; mieli dużo roboty, bo dodatkowo wycinanie boni, ale wszystko sprawnie, dokładnie, bez problemów,
3. *Schody wewnętrzne* - polecany już wielokrotnie na forum pan Lasek, schody śliczne, nowoczesne i eleganckie, montaż szybki i czysty, 
4. *Układanie łupka na ścianie* - pan Janusz, bardzo dokładny, układał z głową i wyobraźnią, kładzie też tynki dekoracyjne, kamień elewacyjny, malowanie (ale to dopiero przed nami)
5. *Montaż kominka* - firma kominyikominki, również wielokrotnie już polecana na forum.

Jeśli ktoś ma pytania, zapraszam na priv.

----------


## ewa__77

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z firma Bessy Polska. Montuja okna Schuco, kiedyś też sami robili, ale teraz tylko montuja.

----------


## pedronx

Witam, 
Chciałbym polecić Wam ekipę Jana (ojciec) i Mirka (syn) Genclów, 502 711 910. 
*Panowie specjalizują się w stanach surowych i więźbach dachowych.* 
W moim rankingu dotychczasowych wykonawców, z którymi obcowałem, zajmują 1 miejsce i wątpię, żeby to się zmieniło. Przed kilkoma dniami skończyli też budować dom mojego kumpla, który też już zaczyna za nimi tęsknić  :smile:  Wcześniej robili też u znajomego, który ma te same co ja wrażenia z całego procesu. 
Na szczególne wyróżnienie zasługują za:
- terminowość - w obu przypadkach budowa zaczęła się dokładnie w ustalonym dniu i trwała mniej więcej tyle czasu na ile się umówiliśmy

- wydajność - panowie zasuwają od 6tej rano do 21 (halogeny)

- szybkość - każdy z ekipy wie co ma robić, choć i tak nad każdym czuwa surowe oko Pana Jana

- solidność - jak czas pozwoli wrzucę fotki

- UCZCIWOŚĆ - nie bałbym się z nimi zostawić swojej 10cio miesięcznej córki... serio. Poza tym wykorzystując swoje układy byli w stanie załatwić duuuuże upusty na niektóre materiały, a przecież nie musieli się tym ze mną dzielić

- duże zaangażowanie i pomysłowość - Pan Mirek przeprojektował mi pół piętra w dniu stawiania ścianek działowych, uratował taras, który miał być tylko imitacją (dłuższa historia) itp itd. Nie denerwował się (i nie kasował jak za zboże) za którąś tam z kolei przeróbkę. 

- *fachowość* - obaj panowie muszą mieć w głowach mikroprocesory z wyższej półki o czym przekonywałem się co krok. Przykład: czy Wasz konstruktor byłby w stanie po minucie mruczenia pod nosem wyliczyć, z dokładnością do ok 150kg, ilość stali jaką zużyjecie w płycie betonowej? Pan Mirek potrafi. Z kolej Pan Jan wyłapał kilka dość poważnych byków w proj. konstrukcyjnym - fakt, może miałem kiepskiego konstruktora  :wink: 

- odwagę - na początku niechętni, ale w końcu dali się namówić na wykonanie pierwszej w swej karierze płyty fundamentowej  :wink:  Wyszła super.

- pogodne usposobienie

Mają też niestety jedną wadę: przyzwyczajają, że inni wykonawcy też tacy są, a to NIESTETY nie jest prawda...  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa__77

> Witam, 
> Chciałbym polecić Wam ekipę Jana (ojciec) i Mirka (syn) Genclów, 502 711 910. 
> *Panowie specjalizują się w stanach surowych i więźbach dachowych.* 
> W moim rankingu dotychczasowych wykonawców, z którymi obcowałem, zajmują 1 miejsce i wątpię, żeby to się zmieniło. Przed kilkoma dniami skończyli też budować dom mojego kumpla, który też już zaczyna za nimi tęsknić  Wcześniej robili też u znajomego, który ma te same co ja wrażenia z całego procesu. 
> Na szczególne wyróżnienie zasługują za:
> - terminowość - w obu przypadkach budowa zaczęła się dokładnie w ustalonym dniu i trwała mniej więcej tyle czasu na ile się umówiliśmy
> 
> - wydajność - panowie zasuwają od 6tej rano do 21 (halogeny)
> 
> ...


Pod powyższym podpisuje sie obiema rekami !!!!
Najlepsza ekipa z jaka miałam do czynienia, zbudują, policza materiały, uczynni, można miło pogadać, we wszystkim doraczą (MĄDRZE!!) i w niczym nie widzą problemu jak to z innymi ekipami bywa. Dodatkowo terminowi, można powiedzieć co do dnia, a nawet godziny  :smile:  
Po robocie sprzątają na błysk  :smile:

----------


## pirawawa

> Witam
> Możecie podzielić się swoimi namiarami na sprawdzone tartaki.
> Oczywiście chodzi o połączenie jakości i ceny 
> Pzdr


Dołączam się do prośby

----------


## pirawawa

Możecie polecić dostawcę piachu, betonu - okolice Radzymina

----------


## michaldruk

eximaco jak najbardziej tak .
paweł robił mi dach w zeszłym roku ,pokryty braasem ,i jak na razie bez zarzutu  .
firma szybka solidna i znająca się na swojej robocie ,a i cena rozsądna .
 w 100% godna polecenia 
tak wygląda mój dach http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52234228

----------


## michaldruk

.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witam,
Poszukuję firmy specjalizującej się w budowie domów energooszczędnych/pasywnych. Będę wdzięczny za info.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## gandolf

Witam,
Polecam pierwszą ekipę która zasłużyła u mnie na wyróżnienie - a różnie z ekipami na budowie bywało.
Polecam dekarzy. Pan Andrzej tel. 888808818. Byli wcześniej polecani na forum i stąd ich znalazłem.
Robili u mnie deskowanie, papowanie, łacenie i krycie dachówką Tegalit.
Projekt bardzo trudny - Dach 450 m.kw., bardzo połamany, z szerokim 1m gzymsem po obrycie, 4 kominy, 5 okna dachowe, lukarny, rynny i mnóstwo szczegółów z blacharki.
Dekarze bardzo, bardzo dokładni (naprawdę wyjatkowo!), podchodzą z sercem do każdego szczegółu, robią dach nie na kilka lat lecz na dużo dłużej. 
Wyliczają dokładnie potrzebne elementy, doradzają, słuchają potrzeb inwestora. NAPRAWDĘ POLECAM - na priv mogę przesłać zdjącia z tego co wykonali u mnie, a mam sporo.
Kolejne sprawdzone ekipy opiszę jak skończą z sukcesem swoje zadania. O złych i średnich nie piszę
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Qter

> Bardzo proszę o namiary na jakieś niedrogie bramy garażowe i drzwi zewnętrzne


nie wiem czy nie drogie ale na pewno solidne  :wink: 

www.akpen.com.pl - drzwi CAL-a - u mnie wejściowe do domu

www.hardmet.com.pl - drzwi stalowe ocieplone - u mnie jako drzwi z pomieszczenia technicznego do ogrodu

www.bramstal.pl - bramy normsthal

Jestem z tych firm i ich pracy zadowolony.

PZDR

Qter

P.S.

Zdjęcia w mojej galerii w stopce

----------


## olgajotka

> nie wiem czy nie drogie ale na pewno solidne 
> 
> www.akpen.com.pl - drzwi CAL-a - u mnie wejściowe do domu
> 
> www.hardmet.com.pl - drzwi stalowe ocieplone - u mnie jako drzwi z pomieszczenia technicznego do ogrodu
> 
> www.bramstal.pl - bramy normsthal
> 
> Jestem z tych firm i ich pracy zadowolony.
> ...



Dzięki! :smile:

----------


## olgajotka

> Dołączam się do prośby


Ostatnio był ten wątek (tartakowy) poruszany w naszej grupie nadarzyńsko-grodziskiej.

----------


## KWG

> Szukam osób, które zostały oszukane przez firmę MS-BUD Maciej Stępień Warszawa ul.Paczkowskiego


niestety należę do tych oszukanych, zresztą nie tylko ja, znam jeszcze dwie inne osoby
kontakt [email protected]

----------


## Filgastrim

Miałem poczekać do samego końca budowy, ale jestem pod wrażeniem, więc jadę już teraz.

Polecam:
Dach: wykonawstwo KamilDach z Siedlec - szybko i sprawnie, niedrogo, ale raczej tylko na wschód od wisły (trzeba tylko przypilnować, żeby po sobie posprzątali - jam im nie przypomniał i pojechali sobie, ale robota ok, polecam!) - kontakt p.Kamil: 507 506 293 kamildach.cba.pl " a man of few words" , ale profesjonalny.

Okna i brama garażowa: Forumowy Stary www.aprel.pl - no nic dodać nic ująć, rewelacja, za chwilę wracam do niego po drzwi wejściowe

Alarm: Forumowy Zbych - jak wyżej

Hydraulik i elektryk to jeszcze w trakcie, więc poczekam z opiniami. 

No i tynki. I tu ogromny pozytyw: znaleziona przypadkowo na forum m. firma Anatak, no rewelacja: b.mili ludzie, czasowi, słowni. Tynki proste i gładkie powyżej normy , a było ich ok 1000m.kw. Pan Tomek doradzi co i jak, wyprowadzi krzywe ściany i nie narzeka że "materiału dużo" idzie etc., cena ustalona jest ceną płaconą. Cem-wap w pomieszczeniach brudnych, reszta gipsy - robią wszystko.
W sprawie terminów rozmawia się z Panią Anią: 502 626 122 a wykonuje lub nadzoruje Pan Tomek: 509536736. Po robocie pomieszczenia puste i zamiecione, przygotowane pod wylewki. No pod wrażeniem jestem. Gorąco polecam.
Wylewki: będą za parę dni,    
cdn...

----------


## marianekk

szukam ekipy brukarskiej do wykonania podjazdu przed garażem ok 200m z kostki brukowej w starych babicach
Dokładnej i godnej polecenia dzięki

----------


## lidszu

Ja również chciałam pochwalić niejednokrotnie polecanego na forum schodziarza *pana Laska* tel: 608404823.
Schody piękne (do obejrzenia w moim dzienniku), wykonane z dużą starannością. A sama współpraca z Panem Laskiem bardzo miła - serdecznie polecam

----------


## MarcinWk

Witam

Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia stropów i podwieszanych sufitów a potem do ogólnie pojętej wykończeniówki. Jak by ktoś mógł wskazać jakieś sprawdzone ekipy będę wdzięczny. Budowa znajduje się w okolicach Błonia.

Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## rasia

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia stropów i podwieszanych sufitów a potem do ogólnie pojętej wykończeniówki. Jak by ktoś mógł wskazać jakieś sprawdzone ekipy będę wdzięczny. Budowa znajduje się w okolicach Błonia.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Marcin


Kopiuję ze swojej listy, którą pewnie znajdziesz tu kilka stron wcześniej...

*9.KartonGipsy* :smile:  Słynne *Misiaczki*, czyli ekipa, która ubrała w w GK i ociepliła wełną mnóstwo znanych mi forumowych i nie tylko domków  :wink:  :big grin: ,   są po prostu niesamowici!! Nie znam drugiej tak solidnej,   doświadczonej, przemiłej i dbającej o renomę, a jednocześnie tak młodej   ekipy!!! Potrafią po roku, czy dwóch zadzwonić czy wszystko w porządku,   czy nic nie pękło, a jeżeli nie daj boże pojawi się jakaś ryska na   suficie, to jakby była największą rysą na honorze, przylatują na sygnale   w najkrótszym możliwym czasie i naprawiają na swój koszt!!! :jaw drop: Dosłownie szczęka opada!  :Lol:  *Pan Robert: 502469645*

----------


## goobo

poszukujemy dobrej firmy od rekuperatora i odkurzacza centralnego oraz kierownika budowy najlepiej z okolic Pruszkowa lub Brwinowa, zeby bez w miare czesto sie na budowie pojawial

----------


## MarcinWk

> poszukujemy dobrej firmy od rekuperatora i odkurzacza centralnego oraz kierownika budowy najlepiej z okolic Pruszkowa lub Brwinowa, zeby bez w miare czesto sie na budowie pojawial


Nam odkurzacz centralny i hydraulikę robił użytkownik forum Starn (http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?3290-starn). Wykonuje także rekuperatory. Mogę go z czystym sumieniem polecić jako naprawdę świetnego fachowca.

----------


## lidszu

> Kopiuję ze swojej listy, którą pewnie znajdziesz tu kilka stron wcześniej...
> 
> *9.KartonGipsy* Słynne *Misiaczki*, czyli ekipa, która ubrała w w GK i ociepliła wełną mnóstwo znanych mi forumowych i nie tylko domków ,   są po prostu niesamowici!! Nie znam drugiej tak solidnej,   doświadczonej, przemiłej i dbającej o renomę, a jednocześnie tak młodej   ekipy!!! Potrafią po roku, czy dwóch zadzwonić czy wszystko w porządku,   czy nic nie pękło, a jeżeli nie daj boże pojawi się jakaś ryska na   suficie, to jakby była największą rysą na honorze, przylatują na sygnale   w najkrótszym możliwym czasie i naprawiają na swój koszt!!!Dosłownie szczęka opada!  *Pan Robert: 502469645*


ja też ich bardzo serdecznie polecam. Robili u mnie - szybko i dokładnie

----------


## ewa__77

> Miałem poczekać do samego końca budowy, ale jestem pod wrażeniem, więc jadę już teraz.
> 
> Polecam:
> Dach: wykonawstwo KamilDach z Siedlec - szybko i sprawnie, niedrogo, ale raczej tylko na wschód od wisły (trzeba tylko przypilnować, żeby po sobie posprzątali - jam im nie przypomniał i pojechali sobie, ale robota ok, polecam!) - kontakt p.Kamil: 507 506 293 kamildach.cba.pl " a man of few words" , ale profesjonalny.
> 
> Okna i brama garażowa: Forumowy Stary www.aprel.pl - no nic dodać nic ująć, rewelacja, za chwilę wracam do niego po drzwi wejściowe
> 
> Alarm: Forumowy Zbych - jak wyżej
> 
> ...


ile płaciles za tynki cem-wap?
ile za posadzki - czy zwykle czy anhydryt?

----------


## anula05

Polecam do tynków wewnętrznych firmę Sain (forumowy hubertsain). Bardzo pracowici, terminowi, dokładni fachowcy. Przyjemny kontakt. 
Wykonawca wykończeniówki nie miał uwag co do jakości wykonania tynków, a miałam potwornie krzywe ściany i źle osadzone okna, nie wspominając o fatalnie wylanych nadprożach... Poradzili sobie :smile: 
W razie pytań, proszę pisać.
PS> Ukłony dla szefa tynkarzy w "mojej" ekipie, Pana Adriana :smile:

----------


## EMW

U nas też właśnie robi ekipa z firmy Sain. Nasi murarze też delikatnie mówiąc nie spisali się i Panowie Tynkarze będą mieli ciężko. Jak skończą damy znać jak im poszło (pracuje u nas chyba inna ekipa niż u Ciebie *Anula05*). Przy okazji możemy polecić ekipę od wylewek, do której namiary dostaliśmy od *hubertasain* .

Czy możecie polecić jakieś ekipy do układania gresu i wykończeń?

----------


## Asia...

> Serdecznie polecam firmę pana Piotra - wykonał u nas trzy łazienki, ( każdą w innym stylu, jedną z antykowanego trawertynu).Doskonale kładzie glazurę , montuje hydraulikę i tapetuje.Wykonuje też inne prace wykonczeniowe.jest niezwykle solidny , punktualny i dokładny. Po całej drodze przez mękę z budową współpraca z takim kulturalnym i odpowiedzialnym człowiekiem to prawdziwa przyjemność.Tel : 600819883


tak jak w temacie

----------


## PLN

> poszukujemy dobrej firmy od rekuperatora i odkurzacza centralnego oraz kierownika budowy najlepiej z okolic Pruszkowa lub Brwinowa, zeby bez w miare czesto sie na budowie pojawial


U mnie zakładali z 8 lat temu,żadnych problemów,żadnych napraw,działa idealnie i jeszcze jak mi magicy od tynków przebili rurę to przyjechali i zrobili za darmo.A trzeba było zlokalizować uszkodzenie,skuć tynki,itd. http://www.odkurzdom.pl/

----------


## Mirosław W.

Polecam ekipę od fundamentów, murów i więźby -  508 932 160. Górale, znają swój fach, ściany mam proste, do więźby też nie można się przyczepić. 
Szukam hydraulika do "wszystkiego" w okolicach Żyrardowa. Dzwoniłem do 2 polecanych hydraulików na forum, niestety mają do mnie za daleko i nie podejmą się pracy.

----------


## BetaGreta

> Polecam do tynków wewnętrznych firmę Sain (forumowy hubertsain). Bardzo pracowici, terminowi, dokładni fachowcy. Przyjemny kontakt. 
> Wykonawca wykończeniówki nie miał uwag co do jakości wykonania tynków, a miałam potwornie krzywe ściany i źle osadzone okna, nie wspominając o fatalnie wylanych nadprożach... Poradzili sobie
> W razie pytań, proszę pisać.
> PS> Ukłony dla szefa tynkarzy w "mojej" ekipie, Pana Adriana


I ja polecam!
Bardzo dobry kontakt z Panem Hubertem. Cierpliwie odpowiada na wszystkie pytania  :smile:  Wszystkiego dogląda.
Ja niestety nie pamiętam, która ekipa była u mnie. I też miałam mocno krzywe ściany i panowie psioczyli ale nie poddali się i dali radę.
Jeden minus za bałagan wkoło domu. Oczywiście mogliśmy tego dopilnować. Na szczęście nie wpływa to na jakość tynków  :smile: 
I jeśli ktoś chętny to radzę dużo wcześniej się umawiać, bo ekipy są rozchwytywane.

----------


## PLN

*Szukam namiaru na kogoś kto mi zrobi projekt drenażu paskowego z rzutem do rowu melioracyjnego i odprowadzenia wody z posesji.*

----------


## Qter

> *Szukam namiaru na kogoś kto mi zrobi projekt drenażu paskowego z rzutem do rowu melioracyjnego i odprowadzenia wody z posesji.*


a czy aby  zrzucać wodę do rowu nie potrzebyujesz pozwolenia wodnoprawnego? projekt to możesz sobie sam zrobić chyba że potrzebujesz właśnie "stępelka" do takiego pozwolenia.... 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## PLN

> a czy aby  zrzucać wodę do rowu nie potrzebyujesz pozwolenia wodnoprawnego? projekt to możesz sobie sam zrobić chyba że potrzebujesz właśnie "stępelka" do takiego pozwolenia.... 
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter



Dokładnie,szukam kogoś kto załatwi wszystkie "stempelki".

----------


## EMW

> Dokładnie,szukam kogoś kto załatwi wszystkie "stempelki".


Poszło na priva.

----------


## salik

Poszukuje firmy z Wawy ktora zaprojektuje (i wykona) instalacje kina domowego.

----------


## PLN

> Poszukuje firmy z Wawy ktora zaprojektuje (i wykona) instalacje kina domowego.


http://www.klinikadzwieku.pl/

----------


## Jip1

Przymierzam się do budowy domu w Falenicy. 
Z PnB udało się w końcu jakoś uporać, ale z potencjalnymi ekipami póki co mam ciągle "pod górkę".  
Szukam ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego. Czy możecie polecić mi kogoś sprawdzonego?

----------


## dzialka69

Uwaga !!! Absolutnie odradzam koparkę ładowarkę z woli . Sćiągał humus ponad 11 godzin pod dom 200m2 i jeszcze nie skończył. Straszny symulant .pracuje na pół biegu ledwo koparka się toczy. Tak wolno pracuje że sie rzygać chce.za prace gdzie inni wykonują "cała" w 8-10 godzin ten potrzebuje ponad 20 godzin !!!  Nazywa sie głuchowski  henryk telefon 606 424 666 . Ten sam numer ma wybity na koparce. Do tego żadnego rachunku/ faktury . Odradzam !!!

----------


## gaston

Szukam dobrej i rozsądnej cenowo ekipy do pierwszego etapu reanimacji domu jednorodzinnego, ktory stal 10 lat w zabezpieczonym stanie surowym zamknietym.
Na tym etapie do wykonania są:

1. Izolacje pionowe fundamentów - trzeba odkopac i sprawdzic lub poprawic/wymienic
2. Dobudowac 2 kominy - wentylacyjny i do kotła na pellety
3. Wyburzyć kilka ścianek działowych, wymurować kilka nowych (cegła), zakotwić scianki w scianach nosnych (poprzedni murarze "przykleili" tylko na zaprawę). Trzeba wmurować tam pręty zbrojeniowe.
4. Wstawić okna dachowe i poprawić kilka szczegółow pokrycia dachu (blachodachówka)
5. Drobne modyfikacje ułozenia rur kanalizacyjnych w chudziaku
6. Zrobić modyfikacjie wewnętrznej scianki nośnej - dospawanie zbrojenia do istniejących nadprozy i wylanie  betonem (scianki na razie nieobciążonej-strop drewniany)
7. Być może zorganizowanie izolacji styropianowej podłogi i zrobienie wylewek

Fachowość i precyzyjne wdrażanie  wytycznych inwestora sa konieczne do współpracy.
Jezeli ekipa bedzie dobra to mozliwe sa dalsze prace, włącznie z doprowadzeniem do finału.
Termin rozpoczecia: 2 polowa czerwca/lipiec b.r.
Budowa w bliskiej okolicy Piasecznia.
Moze znacie jakas godna zaufania ekipe?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Browar

> Uwaga !!! Absolutnie odradzam koparkę ładowarkę z woli . Sćiągał humus ponad 11 godzin pod dom 200m2 i jeszcze nie skończył. Straszny symulant .pracuje na pół biegu ledwo koparka się toczy. Tak wolno pracuje że sie rzygać chce.za prace gdzie inni wykonują "cała" w 8-10 godzin ten potrzebuje ponad 20 godzin !!! Nazywa sie głuchowski henryk telefon 606 424 666 . Ten sam numer ma wybity na koparce. Do tego żadnego rachunku/ faktury . Odradzam !!!


a ten numer to mu sam na koparce szpadlem wybiłeś ?

----------


## thnd

Polecam ekpię którą zatrudnia moja rodzina już od kilku dobrych lat tj. odremontowali nam całe mieszkanie w bloku, kilka innych naszych znajomych, ojciec tego Pana wybudował nam fundament i postawił ściany działowe (ogólnie od 30lat pracuje w swoim zawodzie-inzynier), pan Wojtek właśnie ociepla nam poddasze, robi gipsy, wylewki i będzie robił ogrodzenie. Przede wszystkim ludzie którym można zaufać, nie kradną, znaja się na fachu i mają konkurencyjne stawki. Podaję namiar, Wojtek: 512-150-158

----------


## MarcinWk

.

----------


## Malgo115

Szukam ekipy od drzwi wewnętrznych, barierek  balkonowych, mebli kuchennych i łazienkowych

----------


## _FIX_

> Szukam ekipy od drzwi wewnętrznych, barierek  balkonowych, mebli kuchennych i łazienkowych


Meble kuchenne -osoba kontaktowa  Sebastian 501-151-350

Drzwi napisz na priv lub zajrzyj na www.oknofix.pl

----------


## _FIX_

> Przymierzam się do budowy domu w Falenicy. 
> Z PnB udało się w końcu jakoś uporać, ale z potencjalnymi ekipami póki co mam ciągle "pod górkę".  
> Szukam ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego. Czy możecie polecić mi kogoś sprawdzonego?


Pan Edek - 507-103-616

----------


## olgajotka

> Przymierzam się do budowy domu w Falenicy. 
> Z PnB udało się w końcu jakoś uporać, ale z potencjalnymi ekipami póki co mam ciągle "pod górkę".  
> Szukam ekipy do wykonania stanu surowego. Czy możecie polecić mi kogoś sprawdzonego?


Poszukaj kilka stron wstecz, były polecane różne ekipy od stanu surowego. 
Ja tradycyjnie polecam pana Filabera i jego ekipę, wcześniej podawałam nr telefonu.

----------


## ros11

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania garaż blaszany 2m x 3m, roczny, jak nowy. Cena 600 zł. info na priv.

----------


## azusa

Witam, 
mam do sprzedania paletę (6,6m2) płyt tarasowych Bradstone Blue Lias kolor marengo firmy Semmerlock. Info na priv.

----------


## KWG

mam do sprzedania ok. 300 stempli drewnianych i 40 metalowych oraz kilka metrów sześciennych desek
odbiór osobisty w Warszawie, gmina Wawer - Aleksandrów, ul. Podkowy

tel. 509 109 190

----------


## PLN

> Mogę polecić swoje usługi. Wycena na podstawie zdjęć.Mogę wskazać wykonywane prace na ternie Wawki.Więcej na p.w


*wojtas122* podeślij do siebie jakieś namiary.

----------


## ewa__77

> Miałem poczekać do samego końca budowy, ale jestem pod wrażeniem, więc jadę już teraz.
> 
> Polecam:
> Dach: wykonawstwo KamilDach z Siedlec - szybko i sprawnie, niedrogo, ale raczej tylko na wschód od wisły (trzeba tylko przypilnować, żeby po sobie posprzątali - jam im nie przypomniał i pojechali sobie, ale robota ok, polecam!) - kontakt p.Kamil: 507 506 293 kamildach.cba.pl " a man of few words" , ale profesjonalny.
> 
> Okna i brama garażowa: Forumowy Stary www.aprel.pl - no nic dodać nic ująć, rewelacja, za chwilę wracam do niego po drzwi wejściowe
> 
> Alarm: Forumowy Zbych - jak wyżej
> 
> ...


możesz podesłac namiary na Zbycha od alarmu - nie potrafie znalezc na forum  :sad:

----------


## darej

> Witam, 
> Chciałbym polecić Wam ekipę Jana (ojciec) i Mirka (syn) Genclów, 502 711 910. 
> *Panowie specjalizują się w stanach surowych i więźbach dachowych.* 
> W moim rankingu dotychczasowych wykonawców, z którymi obcowałem, zajmują 1 miejsce i wątpię, żeby to się zmieniło. Przed kilkoma dniami skończyli też budować dom mojego kumpla, który też już zaczyna za nimi tęsknić  Wcześniej robili też u znajomego, który ma te same co ja wrażenia z całego procesu. 
> Na szczególne wyróżnienie zasługują za:
> - terminowość - w obu przypadkach budowa zaczęła się dokładnie w ustalonym dniu i trwała mniej więcej tyle czasu na ile się umówiliśmy
> 
> - wydajność - panowie zasuwają od 6tej rano do 21 (halogeny)
> 
> ...


Również podpisuję się obiema rękami. Takich jak Oni trudno znaleźć. Uczciwość, fachowość, terminowość, solidność to zdecydowanie ich plusy. Można jeszcze przyoszczędzić na cenach matertiałów (opłaca się kupować z ich zniżkami), mało tego - przypilnują dostarczenia towaru, podzwonią, załatwią, w razie potrzeby zaproponują inne rozwiązanie (choć to nie ich praca). Ciężko opisać wszystkie zalety - póki co zdecydowany faworyt wśród ekip!

pozdrawiam

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Poszukuję kierownika budowy oraz ekipę do wykonania SSO. Start to zapewne lipiec, może sierpień. Miejsce budowy to okolice Wołomina.

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych ludzi.

----------


## Mak47

Dom zamknięty więc na świeżo piszę i polecam chłopaków od okien, telefon do Pana Maćka 784 903 154. Zaraz mnie admin zgani za kryptoreklamę więc krótko - polecam, dzwońcie - chłopaki przyjeżdżają, wszystko wyjaśnią,  doradzą. Nie naciągają na niepotrzebne koszty, są słowni i terminowi. Jak coś sknocą to biorą to na siebie. I najważniejsze, na prawdę porządne okna za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## salik

Ach Ci jednopostowcy wpadający zareklamować samych siebie...

----------


## airless

Szanowni inwestorzy polecam się do malowania całych domów, mieszkań, hal, garaży itp.
Malujemy metodą natryskową agregatem jak i ręcznie.
tel. 793 606 763

----------


## jareko

i to mi się podoba a nie jeden post śmierdzący na kilometr kryptoreklamą

----------


## smigloxxx

Zapraszam na obejrzenie placu budowy smigielskibudownictwo.prv.pl

----------


## sly1978

WItajcie,

Poszukuje ekipy do wybudowania szamba w Zielonce pod Warszawą. Czy możecie mi kogoś polecić sprawdzonego?

Pozdrawiam,
sly1978

----------


## EMW

Chcieliśmy polecić solidnego elektryka, który wykonywał u nas instalację - Pan Andrzej tel. 604 720 856

----------


## olgajotka

Polecałam już p Paluchowskiego (studniarza), ale powtórzę, ponieważ teraz, dzięki niemu, kupiliśmy naprawdę tanio pompę i zbiornik.
Bardzo pomocny, miły pan i prawdziwy fachowiec.
Tel. 502 286 560

----------


## aniutaJ

Polecam *do prac glazurniczych* forumowego *Vadiola.* Jestem bardzo zadowolona z dobrej komunikacji z tym wykonawca, fachowosci i dokladnosci, "kultury pracy" - np. dokladne posprzatanie po swojej pracy. Zainteresowanym moge przeslac kilka zdjec prac, ktore pan Robert wykonywal u nas.
Panie Robercie, dziekuje za mila wspolprace oraz dokladne, precyzyjne i solidne wykonanie prac glazurniczych w naszym domu. 
Ania

----------


## olgajotka

Spokojnie mogę polecić hydraulika:
Piotr Rothmiel tel 601 335 163
Absolutie bezproblemowo - szybko, porządnie, z zaangażowaniem. Panowie posprzątali po sobie na błysk.

----------


## Qter

Witajcie,

Buduje sobie domek na granicy pruszkowa/reguł więc wiekszość ekip polecanych jest lub obsługuje ten rejon.

Małe podsumowanie zatrudnianych i polecanych przeze mnie kolejnych ekip ponieważ zbliżam się wielkimi krokami do stanu tzw. deweloperskiego (hurra)
(niepolecanych nie umieszczam):

1. Hydraulika - firma Ekoemiter - http://www.ekoemiter.com.pl/ Kopleksowo robi mi całą szeroko rozumianą hydraulikę - od rozłożenia rurek na etapie zero, poprzez podciagniecie wody do pomieszczeń, odpływów, ogrzewania podłogowego. Do zrobienia została jeszcze kotłownia i ewentualnie solary ale biorąc pod uwagę obecną współcpracę problemów nie przewiduje. Pracownicy p. Tadusza są bardzo dokładni, robią wszystko zgodnie z założeniami, potrafią myśleć.  

2. Dach - p. Jurek Starus tel. 665-072-562 - kopleksowe wykonanie dachu. U mnie dach jest płaski, pokryty papą. Do tego doszły obróbki blacharskie kominów, ogniomurów (attyki), słupów, daszki nad tarasami, rynny - w sumie sporo roboty. Pan Jurek zawsze słucha co się do niego mówi i potrafi doradzić. Zajmuje się też kryciem blachodachówką i dachówką ceramiczną. Polecam.

3. Okna - forumowy Jareko czyli http://jareko.pl/page7.php. Z lekkim poślizgiem z powodu turbulencji producenckich przyszły piękne okienka w dość nietypowej konfiguracji kolorystycznej (dwa kolory z tym, że biały od ZEWNĄTRZ). Jarek stanął na głowie chyba żeby je zamontować na czas. Polecam.

4. Elektryka - p. Marcin Dolejsz http://www.dolejsz.pl - bardzo dokładny, sprawnie działający, pytający o najmniejsze szczegóły. Bezstresowa obsługa inwestycji - wszystko do uzgodnienia. P. Marcin zrobił mi również instalację do podłączenia w przyszłości agregartu wraz z pełną automatyką, systemu przeciwoblodzeniowego dla kabli grzejnych jak również instalacjie audio, video, domofon itp. 

5. Tynki, Ocieplenie i Elewacja - firma legenda na tej grupie - co tu dużo pisać SAIN, a więcej tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4750773

6. Instalacja alarmowa - kolejna legenda czyli forumowy Zbych - Sławek Trojak tel. 502-255-017 - zawsze doradzi, zaprojektuje, odpowie na wszystkie pytania i doradzi. Jak on i jego pracownicy odnajdują się w tych wszystkich kabelkach to nie wiem do tej pory  :wink: 

7. Brama garażowa - p. Wojtek Byśnikiewicz http://bramstal.pl/ - wszystko zgodnie z zamówieniem. Panowie przyjechali, sprawnie zamontowali, posprzątali po sobie oraz nauczyli obsługi. Super kontakt i obsługa. 

8. Drzwi wejściowe do domu - wybrałem drzwi CAL a zamówiłem tu: http://www.akpen.com.pl - wszystko zgodznie z oczekiwaniem, informacja o statusie zamówienia, porządny montarz.

9. Drzwi wejściwe do kotłowni - http://www.hardmet.com.pl/ robione pod wymiar drzwi metalowe, ocieplone,  malowane proszkowo z zwaiasami kulowymi i porządnymi zabiezpieczeniami - pełna profeska, bardzo porządnie wykonane i tak samo zainstalowane.

10. Zaopatrzenie budowy w materiały (poza hipermaketami budowalanymi)

a. Anda w Al. Jerozolimskich i p. Marcin Zaciera tel.608-167-978 - ceny bardzo o.k., zakupy "na telefon", wszystko tak jak należy.

b. Budokrusz - zaopatrywali mnie w beton z gruchy, bloczki, stropy (Terivia) - byłem bardzo zadowolony, zawsze wszystko na czas i zgodnie z zamówieniem - tel. do handlowca który mnie obsługiwał p. Paweł Majewski tel. 606-110-441

c. piach, żwir itp. brałem z różnych miejsc w zależności od cen i dostepności: http://www.sebatrans.pl/ i p. Adam tel. 501-180-565

d. blachy, parapety, rynny były kupione tu; http://www.wlastal.pl/ - na miejscu chłopaki ci wygną prawie co chcesz  :wink: 

e. drewno na więźbę i trochę więcej zamawiałem tu: http://www.konarsc.pl/ - wsyzstko przyjechało zgodnie z zamówieniem i na czas. Drewno było dość suche w porównaniu do innych składów.

f. z innych firm polecam również firmę PANEK z Michałowic http://www.kominy.wamm.com.pl/ - chłopaki mogą powyginać, zrobić na zamówienie różne elementy z szeroko rozumianego metalu (kształtki, rurki, kanały, strażaki na kominy, itp.)

g. stal zbrojeniową samawiałem tutaj: http://www.ter-pol.pl/cennik - zawsze zgodnie z zamówieniem i dość tanio.

11. wiercenie studni: pan Paluchowski tel. 601-271-154 - co prawda nigdy się z nim nie spotkałem "face-in-face" ale wywiercił mi studnie która działa i nigdy nie wykręcał się brakiem czasu na pomoc telefoniczną.

Jeśli ktoś chciałby coś obejrzeć to zapraszam do siebei na plac budowy  :wink: 

Jak ktoś ma jakieś pytania to zapraszam na priv.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Szukam elektryka do wykonania prowizorki budowlanej (tymczasowego przyłącza energetycznego placu budowy). W warunkach mam słup żelbetowy ŻN-10, co jest chyba dość nietypowe, aczkolwiek ZEWT Wołomin jednak daje takie warunki. Pierwszy elektryk do którego zadzwoniłem (chciałby 1700zł za wykonanie przyłącza) bardzo się zdziwił, że to ma być słup ŻN. Generalnie chyba prowizorki robi się na słupach drewnianych. No ale jeśli ma być żelbetowy to taki będzie, zresztą na okolicznych działkach widziałem właśnie takie słupy. Ile to może kosztować? Poproszę jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych i niedrogich elektryków.

----------


## hubertsain

> Witajcie,
> 
> Buduje sobie domek na granicy pruszkowa/reguł więc wiekszość ekip polecanych jest lub obsługuje ten rejon.
> 
> Małe podsumowanie zatrudnianych i polecanych przeze mnie kolejnych ekip ponieważ zbliżam się wielkimi krokami do stanu tzw. deweloperskiego (hurra)
> (niepolecanych nie umieszczam):
> 
> 5. Tynki, Ocieplenie i Elewacja - firma legenda na tej grupie - co tu dużo pisać SAIN, a więcej tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4750773
> 
> ...


Dziękuję Panie Bartku za referencje i polecenie. Spotkamy się jeszcze przy wykonaniu cokołu na Pana budynku. Do zobaczenia.
Pozdrawiam
Hubert

----------


## sly1978

Mam do sprzedania garaż blaszany o wymiarze 3m * 5m + komplet kluczy.
Odbiór w Zielonce k. Marek. Cena 750zł. Garaż wyglada jak nowy, używany tylko rok, bardzo przydatny na budowie !!!
mój nr telefonu: 695 141 182

----------


## sly1978

Moge polecic ekipę do stanu surowego - Pan Staś tel. 666 913 962. Tanio i solidnie, pracują od 6 - 20, w 6 tygodni wybudowali mi dom :smile: 
Ekipa jest z lubelskiego, ale robią też w mazowieckim. W tym roku mają jeszcze wolne terminy.

----------


## Piotrek T

Pewnie admin wykasuje mi ten temat ale nikt chyba nie zagląda do działu ogłoszeń
Polecam swoje usługi
Są to prace wykończeniowe i budowlane

----------


## jareko

> ...3. Okna - forumowy Jareko czyli http://jareko.pl/page7.php. Z lekkim poślizgiem z powodu turbulencji producenckich przyszły piękne okienka w dość nietypowej konfiguracji kolorystycznej (dwa kolory z tym, że biały od ZEWNĄTRZ). Jarek stanął na głowie chyba żeby je zamontować na czas. Polecam....
> Qter


Podobnie jak Piotrek T chciałbym tą drogą podziękować za miłe słowa pod moim adresem  :smile: 
Kolorek Sosna Górska tylko od wewnątrz jest faktycznie bardzo rzadko zamawiany ale udało nam się  :smile: 
Inwestycję Pan już kończy ale można Pana polecić jako solidnego Inwestora z którym współpraca była bez zastrzeżeń  :smile: 
Zgodnie z obyczajem w mojej firmie, jak już będzie się zbliżał czas Pana zamieszkania proszę o sygnał by dokonać ostatecznego przeglądu Pana okienek

----------


## Piotrek T

Tel 607372087

----------


## anusia28

Poszukuję firmy do zrobienia schodów i kuchni okolice Otwocka mam zdjęcia tego co mnie interesuję chodzi mi tez o wycenę :smile:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Ile płaciliście elektrykowi za wykonanie prowizorki budowlanej (tymczasowego przyłącza elektrycznego)? U mnie krzyczą ok. 3000zł...

----------


## kapodiso

i tak to raczej kosztuje, 2500 do 4000zł dużo taniej nie wiedziałem, raczej znacznie drożej

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Płaciłem 3 tyś za całość ( wszystkie sprawy papierkowe + przeciągnięcie kabla około 40 metrów i oczywiście skrzynka )

----------


## martad3

> Poszukuję firmy do zrobienia schodów i kuchni okolice Otwocka mam zdjęcia tego co mnie interesuję chodzi mi tez o wycenę


Witaj. U mine robiła naprawdę solidna frma zajmująca się i tu uwaga! schodami oraz meblami kuchennymi. Co ciekawe nie znalazłam żadnej firmy która zajmuje się tymi dwiema profesjami  :smile: . Nie pamiętam strony ale mam tel 503-632-084. Napisz czy znalazłąś kogoś innego.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Płaciłem 3 tyś za całość ( wszystkie sprawy papierkowe + przeciągnięcie kabla około 40 metrów i oczywiście skrzynka )


U mnie kabla jest od słupa do słupa jakieś 6-7m, więc blisko. Problemem jest słup żelbetowy - robi spore koszty.

----------


## olgajotka

Qter, dzięki za namiar na Hardmet, naprawdę się sprawdzili.
W związku z tym polecam:
Drzwi zewnętrzne, antywłamaniowe - Hardmet, tel i wszelkie info jest na stronie www.
Solidna, bezproblemowa firma i starannie zamontowane drzwi.
Żadnych zastrzeżeń.
Ceny jak najbardziej ok.

----------


## Qter

> Qter, dzięki za namiar na Hardmet, naprawdę się sprawdzili.
> W związku z tym polecam:
> Drzwi zewnętrzne, antywłamaniowe - Hardmet, tel i wszelkie info jest na stronie www.
> Solidna, bezproblemowa firma i starannie zamontowane drzwi.
> Żadnych zastrzeżeń.
> Ceny jak najbardziej ok.


Cieszę się że mogłem pomóc  :wink: 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## jannasia

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić p. Grzegorza (na FM wingerman http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ight=wingerman) do wykończenia/remontu łazienki, kuchni i innych prac również. 
Jakiś czas temu szukałam solidnego fachowca, który będzie tak, jak i ja przywiązywał wagę do detali i szczegółów. Trafiłam na FM, znalazłam ogłoszenie p. Grzegorza i zaryzykowałam niemalże w ciemno powierzając mu wykończenie łazienki, wc, kuchni i podłogi w przedpokoju. Dziś postąpiłabym dokładnie tak samo i jeśli drugi raz będę wykańczała mieszkanie, to z pewnością nawiążę ponownie kontakt z p. Grzegorzem.
Jest to fachowiec w najlepszym tego słowa znaczeniu. Sumienny, terminowy, dokładny i kontaktowy. Potrafi nie tylko doradzić, ale też i odradzić pomysły, które będą niepraktyczne w użytkowaniu. Wszystko na bieżąco ze mną uzgadniał, podpowiadając jednocześnie jak wymyślone rozwiązanie będzie się sprawdzać w praktyce. W razie wątpliwości zawsze chętnie pomagał w wyborze i cierpliwe odpowiadał na wszystkie moje pytania.
W kwestii samego wykonania nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń, wręcz przeciwnie, jestem mile zaskoczona precyzją jego pracy, którą widać na każdym kroku i w najdrobniejszych szczegółach. Pełen profesjonalizm.
Ja sama jestem bardzo dokładna i zauważam od razu wszelkie niedociągnięcia. Na szczęście pan Grzegorz też zwraca uwagę na szczegóły i zadbał o to, by w moim własnym domu nie wkurzały mnie jakieś niedoróbki. 

Naprawdę nie sądziłam, że trafię na takiego wykonawcę, który w pełni spełni moje oczekiwania.
Z pełnym przekonaniem POLECAM SERDECZNIE.

----------


## anatak

> Miałem poczekać do samego końca budowy, ale jestem pod wrażeniem, więc jadę już teraz.
> 
> Polecam:
> Dach: wykonawstwo KamilDach z Siedlec - szybko i sprawnie, niedrogo, ale raczej tylko na wschód od wisły (trzeba tylko przypilnować, żeby po sobie posprzątali - jam im nie przypomniał i pojechali sobie, ale robota ok, polecam!) - kontakt p.Kamil: 507 506 293 kamildach.cba.pl " a man of few words" , ale profesjonalny.
> 
> Okna i brama garażowa: Forumowy Stary www.aprel.pl - no nic dodać nic ująć, rewelacja, za chwilę wracam do niego po drzwi wejściowe
> 
> Alarm: Forumowy Zbych - jak wyżej
> 
> ...


dziękujemy za pozytywną opinię, współpraca bardzo udana, pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## EMW

Chcieliśmy polecić cieślę Pana Stanisława z ekipą - pracuje w okolicach Warszawy. Jest osobą dla której dane słowo jest święte. Pracują szybko i bardzo solidnie. Dekarze mówili że pracować na tak wykonanej więźbie to marzenie. Ostatnio zadzwoniliśmy by przyjechali i zabudowali nam część pustki na salonie - przyjechali wciągu tygodnia (pomimo innych prac) i wykonali lepiej niż chcieliśmy ...brak słów podziwu dla takiej ekipy. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował kontakt wyślemy na priva. Także zapraszamy do zobaczenia więźby, gdyby ktoś chciał.

----------


## ewa__77

> U mnie kabla jest od słupa do słupa jakieś 6-7m, więc blisko. Problemem jest słup żelbetowy - robi spore koszty.


a po co do prowizorki słup żelbetowy, mozna na zwykłym stemplu budowlanym

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> a po co do prowizorki słup żelbetowy, mozna na zwykłym stemplu budowlanym


Nie można. Musi być słup żelbetowy, ponieważ takiego wymaga zakład energetyczny.

----------


## wuja Andrzej

Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do obłożenia dachu blachą tytan-cynk? Przedzwoniłem większość ekip podanych w tym wątku, ale niestety nie robią takiego pokrycia. Czy ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## jastrraf

Witam,
poszukuję ekipy do wykonania hydroizolacji na tarasie+wykonanie wylewki i ocieplenia tegoż tarasu, macie może kogoś sprawdzonego ?
pozdr.
Rafał

----------


## Artis0

u mnie wprzyszłym tygodniu ekipa zaczyna robić hydroizolację stropodachu. Jak się sprawdzą to podam kontakt do nich...

----------


## fighter1983

wuja Andrzej: http://www.mitus.pl/

----------


## stiffler

witam,
czy ktoś może podzielić sie opinią n/t firmy Cupriak Development z Pruszkowa?

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Potrzebuję niedrogiego kierownika budowy, najchętniej wschodnia strona, okolice Wołomina. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów mógłby kogoś sprawdzonego polecić?

----------


## jarroo

Witam,

poszukuję sprawdzonej, solidnej ekipy w okolicach Piastowa/Pruszkowa/Warszawy która zajęłaby się pracami wewnątrz segmentu tj. murowaniem (schody, drzwi, ścianki) oraz instalacją hydrauliczną, która nie została dokończona przez poprzednią ekipę.

----------


## misob

Witam forumowiczów,
ponieważ budując skorzystałem kilka razy z poleceń użytkowników - chce też kogoś polecić.
Myślę że trzeba szukać niezależnie hydraulika i murarzy bo są to oddzielne specjalizacje - chyba że umowa z firmą która zatrudnia hydraulika i murarza.
Mogę polecić hydraulika p. Zygmunta który bardzo solidnie podchodzi do roboty. Przed rozpoczęciem roboty u mnie sam podał mi referencje (telefony) do poprzednich klientów. Działa w okolicach Piastowa i Pruszkowa. JA buduję się w Pruszkowie.
Mogę podać namiar na PRIVa

----------


## yanina

"Szukam elektryka do wykonania prowizorki budowlanej (tymczasowego przyłącza energetycznego placu budowy). W warunkach mam słup żelbetowy ŻN-10, co jest chyba dość nietypowe, aczkolwiek ZEWT Wołomin jednak daje takie warunki. Pierwszy elektryk do którego zadzwoniłem (chciałby 1700zł za wykonanie przyłącza) bardzo się zdziwił, że to ma być słup ŻN. Generalnie chyba prowizorki robi się na słupach drewnianych. No ale jeśli ma być żelbetowy to taki będzie, zresztą na okolicznych działkach widziałem właśnie takie słupy. Ile to może kosztować? Poproszę jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych i niedrogich elektryków."

Do brunet wieczorową:

Mogę, Ci polecić z całą odpowiedzialnością Pana Wiesława Wnuka (tel. 602 336 826). Załatwia wszystkie formalności papierkowe w energetyce Pruszków.  Cierpliwość i dokładność to u niego podstawa.

Powodzenia

----------


## olgajotka

> "Szukam elektryka do wykonania prowizorki budowlanej (tymczasowego przyłącza energetycznego placu budowy). W warunkach mam słup żelbetowy ŻN-10, co jest chyba dość nietypowe, aczkolwiek ZEWT Wołomin jednak daje takie warunki. Pierwszy elektryk do którego zadzwoniłem (chciałby 1700zł za wykonanie przyłącza) bardzo się zdziwił, że to ma być słup ŻN. Generalnie chyba prowizorki robi się na słupach drewnianych. No ale jeśli ma być żelbetowy to taki będzie, zresztą na okolicznych działkach widziałem właśnie takie słupy. Ile to może kosztować? Poproszę jakieś namiary na sprawdzonych i niedrogich elektryków."
> 
> Do brunet wieczorową:
> 
> Mogę, Ci polecić z całą odpowiedzialnością Pana Wiesława Wnuka (tel. 602 336 826). Załatwia wszystkie formalności papierkowe w energetyce Pruszków.  Cierpliwość i dokładność to u niego podstawa.
> 
> Powodzenia



Jeżeli chcecie zaoszczędzić na elektryku to polecam ekipę p. Grzegorza (691 464 022), właśnie u nas skończył. Naprawdę wyszło tanio, a roboty miał sporo. Słowny i w porządku gość. Jeszcze nie mamy podłączonego prądu, ale wydaje mi się, że wszystko jest ok. 
Miał u nas robić inny elektryk, ale walnął taką cenę, że mi oczy się zrobiły jak spodki.

----------


## roberto3011

witam wszystkich,

potrzebuję ekipy do montażu ogrodzenia betonowego (2 m wysokości, 4 płyty). W sumie 46 przęsła czyli około 92 mb. Praca w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego. Mielibyście kogoś polecić??

pozdrawiam, r

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić jakaś firmę do badań geotechnicznych?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## rasia

> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić jakaś firmę do badań geotechnicznych?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


 Ja mogę polecić. Numer wysyłam na priv.

----------


## rena rena

poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do doprowadzenia mieszkania ze stanu deweloperskiego do zamieszkania pod koniec roku..

----------


## rena rena

szukam także dobrego stolarza do sypialni (całe łóżko wg projektu), kuchnia, garderoba  w rozsądnej cenie

----------


## future74

Witam, proszę Was o pomoc i kontakt do sprawdzonej ekipy do wykończenia mojego domku, który buduję w rejonie Piaseczna k/W-wy. Wiem, że może nie czas, ale może któryś z wykonwców znajdzie chwile, bo może coś się zmieniło w jego terminach. Pozdr.

----------


## salik

W związku z tym że trochę prac instalacyjnych mamy już za sobą, chciałbym polecić następujących wykonawców:

- elektryka
Pan Rafał Puchała (609-336-728 ), który wykonywał u nas skomplikowaną instalację elektryczno-sieciowo-telewizyjną.
Cierpliwie znosił nasze poprawki i dokładanie dodatkowych elementów systemu, wykazując się przy tym fachowością i terminowością prac, a także konkurencyjną ceną  :smile: 

- odkurzacz centralny
Firma Mawig (http://www.mawig.waw.pl) wykonała u nas instalację odkurzacza centralnego (gniazda i szufelki).
Panowie bardzo sprawnie poradzili sobie z pracą, perfekcyjnie wykonali przejścia przez sufit (było mało miejsca i wymagana była precyzja  :smile: ), a do tego szybko, czysto i bardzo konkurencyjnie cenowo.

- wentylacja mechniczna
Firma Klimat-Dom (http://www.klimat-dom.com.pl/) - mają co prawda siedzibę w Płocku, ale obsługują też rynek warszawski.
Pomimo kilku małych nieporozumień na początku, instalacja została wykonana zgodnie z planem i naszymi wymaganiami (zabudowa na poddaszu), czekamy teraz na część potynkowo-kartongipsową i montaż rekuperatora  :smile: 

Niedługo powinniśmy zakończyć kolejne etapy, więc mam nadzieję że będę mógł zarekomendować kolejne ekipy.

----------


## wuja Andrzej

Dzięki fighter1983 za cynk - niestety oni już też są zarobieni do końca roku ...  :sad:

----------


## salik

Jeśli ktoś z Was ma zaklepany termin na wykończeniówkę przez firmę Selki (Robert Hawrylak) na wrzesień albo początek października, a będzie gotowy do wykonania zabudowy w połowie sierpnia, to proszę o pilny kontakt na priva (chodzi o zamianę terminu).

----------


## bartelus

Poszukuje dekarza, przy duzych deszczak przeciekają mi dwa kominy (pewnie do naprawy obróbka) mam dachówke ceramiczną.

----------


## AmberWind

> poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do doprowadzenia mieszkania ze stanu deweloperskiego do zamieszkania pod koniec roku..


Namiar wysle na priv. Na poczatku roku super ekipa wykanczala nam cale mieszkanie od stanu deweloperskiego. Terminowi, pracowici i bardzo dokladni.

----------


## AmberWind

> szukam także dobrego stolarza do sypialni (całe łóżko wg projektu), kuchnia, garderoba  w rozsądnej cenie


to tez moge polecic  :wink:  Stolarz od lozka (te akurat zamiawialismy bardzo nietypowe bo az 2,20 x 2,30) oraz studio kuchenne, ktore wykonalo nam tez oprocz kuchni zabudowy garderoby i meble do gabinetu.

----------


## Artis0

no to podajcie namiary na tych stolarzy bo mam sporo roboty na jesień/zimę dla dobrego stolarza tj. kuchnia, łazienki, zabudowa ścian, gareroby itp

----------


## Marta&Marcin

Witam, 
czy możecie polecić fachowców od układania kostki ? dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## kami-lla

> Witam, 
> czy możecie polecić fachowców od układania kostki ? dzięki


Polecam http://brukujemy.pl/ 
świetny kontakt, jakość oraz dotrzymywanie terminów :O) polecam

----------


## kami-lla

> to tez moge polecic  Stolarz od lozka (te akurat zamiawialismy bardzo nietypowe bo az 2,20 x 2,30) oraz studio kuchenne, ktore wykonalo nam tez oprocz kuchni zabudowy garderoby i meble do gabinetu.


 Ja też poproszę o namiary na stolarza :O)

----------


## adk

> to tez moge polecic  Stolarz od lozka (te akurat zamiawialismy bardzo nietypowe bo az 2,20 x 2,30) oraz studio kuchenne, ktore wykonalo nam tez oprocz kuchni zabudowy garderoby i meble do gabinetu.


 I ja też poproszę  :Smile:  czeka mnie to w przyszłości.

----------


## Marta&Marcin

Dzięki, ale niestety nie działają w mojej okolicy tj. Mińsk Mazowiecki  :sad:

----------


## ewa__77

czy macie może ekipę od płytek klinkierowych na elewacji w wewnatrz budynku.
Płytki klejone na styropian, nie pełna cegła klinkierowa.

----------


## anula05

> Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę do obłożenia dachu blachą tytan-cynk? Przedzwoniłem większość ekip podanych w tym wątku, ale niestety nie robią takiego pokrycia. Czy ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia w tym temacie?


poszło na priv

----------


## Asia...

> Chcieliśmy polecić cieślę Pana Stanisława z ekipą - pracuje w okolicach Warszawy. Jest osobą dla której dane słowo jest święte. Pracują szybko i bardzo solidnie. Dekarze mówili że pracować na tak wykonanej więźbie to marzenie. Ostatnio zadzwoniliśmy by przyjechali i zabudowali nam część pustki na salonie - przyjechali wciągu tygodnia (pomimo innych prac) i wykonali lepiej niż chcieliśmy ...brak słów podziwu dla takiej ekipy. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował kontakt wyślemy na priva. Także zapraszamy do zobaczenia więźby, gdyby ktoś chciał.


 Proszę o kontakt na tą ekipę :yes: 
Ci którzy robili u mnie dach się wypalili a poszukuje kogoś kogo będe mogła polecic 
znajomym.
Natomiast mogę podac namiary na Panów od projektów-przyłącze gazu.*Hydraulika* i Panów od ogólnie pojętej *wykończeniówki*

----------


## bettyb

Witam,
poszukuję doświadczonego rzetelnego hydraulika z uprawnieniami do instalacji w domu jednorodzinnym w Warszawie.
Instalacja wod-kan,c.o,podłogówki kotłowania( piec gazowy i dodatkowo ekogroszek)
będę wdzięczna za namiary

----------


## EMW

> Proszę o kontakt na tą ekipę
> Ci którzy robili u mnie dach się wypalili a poszukuje kogoś kogo będe mogła polecic 
> znajomym.
> Natomiast mogę podac namiary na Pana od projektów-przyłącze gazu.Hydraulika i ekipe wykończeniową


Dane poszły na priv.

----------


## Asia...

> witam,
> poszukuję doświadczonego rzetelnego hydraulika z uprawnieniami do instalacji w domu jednorodzinnym w warszawie.
> Instalacja wod-kan,c.o,podłogówki kotłowania( piec gazowy i dodatkowo ekogroszek)
> będę wdzięczna za namiary


namiary poszły na priv

----------


## nea

prośba o namiary na Vadiola, albo innego dobrego glazurnika
z góry wielkie dzięki

[QUOTE=Nefer;3997299]ODŚWIEŻAM dorzucając nowe polecenie   :smile:  :smile:  Zdjęcia poszczególnych prac w dzienniku  :smile: 

POLECAM serdecznie :

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:   Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

----------


## monsanbia

Witam!!!
Poszukuję dobrego *GLAZURNIKA* z w-wy i okolic. Mój odpadł (podobno złamał nogę), powinniśmy być już w trakcie prac a jesteśmy na lodzie. Proszę o jakieś godne polecenia namiary

----------


## bami

> Witam!!!
> Poszukuję dobrego *GLAZURNIKA* z w-wy i okolic. Mój odpadł (podobno złamał nogę), powinniśmy być już w trakcie prac a jesteśmy na lodzie. Proszę o jakieś godne polecenia namiary


Moni,
spróbuj u mojego Pana Janka. Namiar na priv. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piotrek T

Ja mam wolne terminy
tel 607372087

----------


## kokoz

polecam ekipę do wszelkich wykończeń Piotr Turski 607 372 087, ceny umiarkowane, wykonawstwo z głową i solidnie, człowiek słowny, nie zawala terminów, nie oszukuje, coś zawsze podpowie. U mnie poprawiał ściany po flejtuchach od tynków oraz sufity po durniach od sufitów, kładł płytki. U siostry wykańczał mieszkanie. Polecam

----------


## misob

Witam wszystkich,
szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcę balustrad/barierek stalowych malowanych proszkowo (balustrady na tarasie).
Potrzebujemy też wykonawcę bramy wjazdowej, furtki, ogrodzenia - to chyba ta sama branża.
Z góry dziękuję !

----------


## Markus_II

> Nie można. Musi być słup żelbetowy, ponieważ takiego wymaga zakład energetyczny.


nie wiem czy to jeszcze aktualne bo troszkę przypadkowo zabładziłem na tym wątku a nie chce mi się czytać całego i nie wiem jak są wydane warunki czy masz tylko postawić słup czy również wykonać przyłącze tymczasowe i dalej do jakieś szafki budowlanej,ale postawienie przelotowego słupa ZN-10 kosztorysowo około 1000zł i w tej cenie bez problemu a może i taniej bym to wykonał (żeby była jasność nie jestem zainteresowany tym zadaniem tylko podpowiadam) jeżeli to ma być przyłącze tymczasowe być może udało by się kupić od zakładu energetycznego słup betonowy z demontażu za kilka złotych (u nas sprzedają za 10zł + VAT) nowy kosztuje około 420-450zł netto +VAT, jeżeli będzie  ciężko proponuję znaleźć jakiegoś pracownika energetyki może podejmie się wykonania i pomoże kupić słup, reszta ceny zależy od zakresu wykonania przyłącza, wymagań co do szafki i uziomu, wszystko jest określone w warunkach, dziwi mnie tylko to że zmuszają klientów do stawiania słupów, u nas składa się wniosek na zasilanie placu budowy i docelowe działki i energetyka wykonuje przyłącze obecnie najczęściej kablowe (w zależności od złożonego wniosku) do granicy działki łącznie z szafką pomiarową (fakt że trwa to w zależności od uzbrojenia terenu do roku czasu i należy odpowiednio wcześniej o to zadbać) i zostaje postawienie jakiegoś zestawu budowlanego.
Jeżeli będą jakieś pytania zapraszam na priv bo jak wcześnie pisałem nie przeglądam tego wątku.

----------


## nea

pilnie poszukuję dekarza do dokończenia dachu. Wrzuciłam post w ogłoszeniach, ale może tutaj ktoś mi poradzi kogoś ... sprawa jest mocno pilna

----------


## wingerman

> nie wiem czy to jeszcze aktualne bo troszkę przypadkowo zabładziłem na tym wątku a nie chce mi się czytać całego i nie wiem jak są wydane warunki czy masz tylko postawić słup czy również wykonać przyłącze tymczasowe i dalej do jakieś szafki budowlanej,ale postawienie przelotowego słupa ZN-10 kosztorysowo około 1000zł i w tej cenie bez problemu a może i taniej bym to wykonał (żeby była jasność nie jestem zainteresowany tym zadaniem tylko podpowiadam) jeżeli to ma być przyłącze tymczasowe być może udało by się kupić od zakładu energetycznego słup betonowy z demontażu za kilka złotych (u nas sprzedają za 10zł + VAT) nowy kosztuje około 420-450zł netto +VAT, jeżeli będzie  ciężko proponuję znaleźć jakiegoś pracownika energetyki może podejmie się wykonania i pomoże kupić słup, reszta ceny zależy od zakresu wykonania przyłącza, wymagań co do szafki i uziomu, wszystko jest określone w warunkach, dziwi mnie tylko to że zmuszają klientów do stawiania słupów, u nas składa się wniosek na zasilanie placu budowy i docelowe działki i energetyka wykonuje przyłącze obecnie najczęściej kablowe (w zależności od złożonego wniosku) do granicy działki łącznie z szafką pomiarową (fakt że trwa to w zależności od uzbrojenia terenu do roku czasu i należy odpowiednio wcześniej o to zadbać) i zostaje postawienie jakiegoś zestawu budowlanego.
> Jeżeli będą jakieś pytania zapraszam na priv bo jak wcześnie pisałem nie przeglądam tego wątku.


To chyba najdłuższe zdanie jakie kiedykolwiek przeczytałem. Czyżby padł rekord na forum?  :smile:  _Pomijam już interpunkcje._

----------


## Mariusz1234567

Zdecydowanie mogę komuś polecić ekipe Brukarską z Józefowa k.Otwocka, pod Warszawą. Układali mi kostkę granitową a mojemu przyjacielowi kostkę betonową. Wszystko wyszło pięknie i w rozsądnej cenie. Dostałem 3 lata gwarancji. Naprawdę Solidna, uczciwa młoda ekipa 4 brukarzy po szkole budowlanej. Dodatkowo pomalowali mi wszystko w domu, ponieważ tym też sie zajmują. Darmowa i fachowa wycena na miejscu, a także doradztwo. Byla to firma SMART-BUD nr 511226732.

----------


## uahcim

Poszukuję ekipy do elewacji.  Przeglądałem watek ale nie mogę znaleźć jakiś kontaktów.

----------


## bodal

poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do ułożenia kostki brukowej okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego

----------


## rasia

> pilnie poszukuję dekarza do dokończenia dachu. Wrzuciłam post w ogłoszeniach, ale może tutaj ktoś mi poradzi kogoś ... sprawa jest mocno pilna


Niezmiennie polecam swojego rewelacyjnego dekarza. Pan Wiesław: 604 235 954. :smile: 
Reszta sprawdzonych u mnie ekip wcześniej w tym wątku i na Warszawskiej Grupie Babskiej. :smile:

----------


## nellie

pogoniłam swoich partaczy parkieciarzy i w tej chwili cały remont stanął w miejscu bo lakier jest do poprawy  :sad:  polećcie pls solidnego parkieciarza

----------


## rasia

> poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do ułożenia kostki brukowej okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego


Pan Sławek 697606322.

----------


## RadziejS

Chciałem polecić ekipę pana Piotra Rudzkiego, firma Ewbud Lipsko. Chłopaki skończyli wczoraj u mnie robić tynk silikonowy (zajmują się też na pewno tynkami wewnątrz). Styropian położony i zaciągnięty klejem był siłami mojego Taty i moimi. Ekipa miała tylko położyć tynk. Dla niektórych robota niewdzięczna, ale pan Piotrek nie widział problemu. Sam zajął się transportem wiaderek z tynkiem od sprzedawcy (o tym później). 
Tynk zrobiony bardzo ładnie, moje uwagi co do jakości w niektórych miejscach uwzględniane bez problemu na bieżąco. Ekipa przyszła w umówionym terminie bez opóźnienia. Bardzo nam przeszkadzała pogoda, ale tu również plus. Ewbud nie robi byle zrobić, zależy mu na tym, żeby ściana była wyschnięta przed tynkowaniem i po również. Mnie podczas robót praktycznie mogło nie być na miejscu, szczegóły ustalane telefonicznie. O nic nie musiałem się martwić. Żeby było jeszcze przyjemniej - cena również konkurencyjna - bez doliczania za ustawianie rusztowań czy inne nieprzewidziane rzeczy. Naprawdę polecam.

Dodatkowo polecam forumowego *fightera1983* - który zajmuje się sprzedażą tynków. Już podczas pierwszej rozmowy telefonicznej poczułem, że zna się na rzeczy i potrafi wytłumaczyć jakie są różnice pomiędzy tynkiem mineralnym, akrylowym, silikatowym i silikonowym. Ja kupiłem silikon Caparola 1.5mm - wyszło super. Polecam go również dlatego, że daje uczciwe dobre ceny. Mimo, że daleko mam do nich do firmy, opłacało mi się tam jechać wybierać kolor i ustalać wszystko - mimo, że mam kilku innych dystrybutorów pod nosem. Cen, które od niego dostałem nie negocjowałem nawet o złotówkę ( a sprawdzałem gdzie indziej). Dodatkowo wypożyczył mi wzornik na kilka dni, żeby na spokojnie zastanowić się nad kolorem. Nie przeszacowuje ilości - dzięki temu nie zostało mi kilka wiader tynku, którego nie mogę oddać.

----------


## fighter1983

w imieniu Piotrka i swoim chcialbym podziekowac za pozytywny wpis  :smile:

----------


## anetala27

poszukuje ekipy budowlanej.Powiat grójecki pilne!

----------


## wingerman

*Tomasz00 i hania123* wierzę w wasze szczere intencje, jednak do takich informacji mamy tu na forum odowiednie miejsce - *CZARNA LISTA WYK. w Mazowieckim*
Proponuje byście w sugerowanym przeze mnie miejscu zamieścili swoje posty a te obecne usunęli bądź zgłosili do moderatora by ten je skasował.

Bez urazy ale sami musimy pilnować tu porządku by nie utrudniać sobie i innym niełatwych poszukiwań różnych wątków czy informacji.

----------


## ewa__77

Możecie polecić kogoś od klimatyzacji. Najchętniej z okolic piaseczna

----------


## hania123

> *Tomasz00 i hania123* wierzę w wasze szczere intencje, jednak do takich informacji mamy tu na forum odowiednie miejsce - *CZARNA LISTA WYK. w Mazowieckim*
> Proponuje byście w sugerowanym przeze mnie miejscu zamieścili swoje posty a te obecne usunęli bądź zgłosili do moderatora by ten je skasował.
> 
> Bez urazy ale sami musimy pilnować tu porządku by nie utrudniać sobie i innym niełatwych poszukiwań różnych wątków czy informacji.


ok, dzięki na link

----------


## guard

Witam!
Niniejszym na publicznym forum chciałbym udzielić rekomendacji ekipie budowlanej murarzy - kierownikiem jej jest Pan Mirek Gencel telefon 502711910. Firma uczciwa, dotrzymująca zobowiązań oraz trzymająca się ustalonego harmonogramu. Pan Mirek chętnie służy pomocą merytoryczną i wsparciem w sytuacjach pojawienia się pytań czy wątpliwości realizacyjnych. Ekipa Pana Mirka Gencla bez kłopotów dogadywała się również z nadzorem który sprawował nasz Kierownik Budowy. 

*Współpraca z Panem Mirkiem była dla nas naprawdę wzorową i dlatego z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić firmę MIRTEX jako rzetelnego wykonawcę.* 

Pozdrawiam
Guard

----------


## wperek

Szukam solidnej ekipy do posadzek (robota do wykonania na Ursynowie, okolo 130m2) - trzeba skuc stara posadzke i zrobic wszystko od nowa  - czyli styropian, folia i wylewka. Posadzka musi byc solidna bo bedzie na  niej kladzonia decha lita debowa o szerokosci 16cm i grubosci 22mm - nie wiem jaka metoda czy mixokret czy gotowiec z gruchy? Ktos ma doswiadczenie w podobnym temacie?

z gory wielkie dziekuje
w

----------


## Paolo123

będę zobowiązany za informację o ekipie która wykona tynki wewnętrzne. planuję cementowo wapienne. Warszawa rembertów.

----------


## Paola201

Poszukuję fachowca do oceny stanu domu parterowego z lat 60-tych. 
Planujemy jego przebudowę, chcemy uzyskać informacje czy wogóle(i jak) można cokolwiek z nim zrobić.
W związku z wąska działką wskazana była by jego rozbudowa w górę. Musimy upewnić się czy fundamenty i ściany wytrzymają  :wink: 

W następnej kolejności szukam projektanta-najlepiej chyba i konstruktora w jednym. Z okolic Warszawy.

Może macie kogoś poleconego, nie ukrywam ze sprawa nie jest łatwa wiec potrzebuje kogoś sprawdzonego z pomysłami .

----------


## ania_marcin

> Poszukuję fachowca do oceny stanu domu parterowego z lat 60-tych. 
> Planujemy jego przebudowę, chcemy uzyskać informacje czy wogóle(i jak) można cokolwiek z nim zrobić.
> W związku z wąska działką wskazana była by jego rozbudowa w górę. Musimy upewnić się czy fundamenty i ściany wytrzymają 
> 
> W następnej kolejności szukam projektanta-najlepiej chyba i konstruktora w jednym. Z okolic Warszawy.
> 
> Może macie kogoś poleconego, nie ukrywam ze sprawa nie jest łatwa wiec potrzebuje kogoś sprawdzonego z pomysłami .



Pan Mariusz Łuniewski http://www.nadzory-budowlane.com/

tel. 696 770 109

Polecam.

----------


## ania_marcin

Polecam firmę ANATAK z Raszyna, która zrobiła u mnie ekspresowo kawał dobrej roboty tynkarskiej (poprawiali robotę nieprzyjemnego pana opisywanego na czarnej liście). Tynki są po prostu idealne, na dodatek ekipa zostawiła po sobie porządek na budowie. Zdecydowanie polecam.

Marcin

*Kontakt: ANATAK, tynki gipsowe z agregatu, Pani Anna Piórkowska tel. 502 626 122, 509 536 736*

----------


## anatak

> Polecam firmę ANATAK z Raszyna, która zrobiła u mnie ekspresowo kawał dobrej roboty tynkarskiej (poprawiali robotę nieprzyjemnego pana opisywanego na czarnej liście). Tynki są po prostu idealne, na dodatek ekipa zostawiła po sobie porządek na budowie. Zdecydowanie polecam.
> 
> Marcin
> 
> *Kontakt: ANATAK, tynki gipsowe z agregatu, Pani Anna Piórkowska tel. 502 626 122, 509 536 736*


bardzo dziękujemy za pozytywną opinię, my również będziemy bardzo miło wspominać współpracę z Państwem  :smile:  
powodzenia w dalszych etapach
pozdrawiamy
A&T

----------


## Piotr-XXX

> Serdecznie polecam firmę pana Piotra - wykonał u nas trzy łazienki, ( każdą w innym stylu, jedną z antykowanego trawertynu).Doskonale kładzie glazurę , montuje hydraulikę i tapetuje.Wykonuje też inne prace wykonczeniowe.jest niezwykle solidny , punktualny i dokładny. Po całej drodze przez mękę z budową współpraca z takim kulturalnym i odpowiedzialnym człowiekiem to prawdziwa przyjemność.Tel : 600819883


 Serdecznie dziękuje za docenienie mojej pracy i przekazanie innym użytkownikom forum swojej opinii o mnie.

----------


## asbe

Witam.

Poszukuję kogoś do ogrzewania podłogowego - wodne (około 125m2 +grzejnik w garażu). Będzie to system akumulacyjny, aby zużywać jak najmniej prądu w taryfie drogiej. Całość zasilana kotłem elektrycznym. Dodatkowo chciałam zainstalować zasobnik do cwu zintegrowany z PC. Poszukuję projektanta oraz wykonawcy takiego systemu. Może ktoś z Was może dać namiary na sprawdzonego fachowca od podłogówki?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## misob

Witam wszystkich,
szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do malowania ścian.
Z góry dziękuję !

----------


## Limonka78

Czy mogłabym poprosić o namiar na dobrego stolarza? Mam do wykonania meble do mieszkania łazienkowe, kuchenne, szafy.

Pilnie poszukuję również sprawdzonego hydraulika oraz elektryka (również znajacego się na wentylacji) do poprawek po ekipie, która wykończyła mi łazienkę.

----------


## Artis0

czy może mi ktoś polecić ekipe od deski elewacyjnej - chodzi mi o deske kompozytową jeśli to ma znaczenie.

Pzdr
Art

----------


## RL

Witam,

poszukuje firmy/osoby, która potrafi doradzić, zaprojektować ogród a następnie go wykonać (niwelacja terenu itp)

----------


## rasia

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuje firmy/osoby, która potrafi doradzić, zaprojektować ogród a następnie go wykonać (niwelacja terenu itp)


Pani Kasia: 502669612

----------


## asbe

Witam. 

Może ktoś z Was budował dom ze stropem z płyty żelbetowej lanej na budowie i mógłby polecić sprawdzoną ekipę. Bardzo proszę o ewentualne namiary.

----------


## art6

Witam,

czy ktoś z Państwa mógłby  polecić dobrego dekarza do dachówki z okolic Legionowa
z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

art6

----------


## asbe

Będę wdzięczna za  namiary na dobrego specjalistę do zaprojektowania i wykonania podłogówki wodnej (akumulacyjnej) na kocioł elektryczny. Poszukuję kogoś, kto mi pomoże w doborze właściwego sprzętu (piec, system sterowania itp), aby mogło to wszystko chodzić możliwie najbardziej ekonomicznie ( w tańszej taryfie).

----------


## Dorotti123

> Chcieliśmy polecić cieślę Pana Stanisława z ekipą - pracuje w okolicach Warszawy. Jest osobą dla której dane słowo jest święte. Pracują szybko i bardzo solidnie. Dekarze mówili że pracować na tak wykonanej więźbie to marzenie. Ostatnio zadzwoniliśmy by przyjechali i zabudowali nam część pustki na salonie - przyjechali wciągu tygodnia (pomimo innych prac) i wykonali lepiej niż chcieliśmy ...brak słów podziwu dla takiej ekipy. Gdyby ktoś potrzebował kontakt wyślemy na priva. Także zapraszamy do zobaczenia więźby, gdyby ktoś chciał.


Bardzo proszę o namiary na tego pana.
pozdrawiam

----------


## blazejp

Witam wszystkich

Mam do wykonania remont /okolice Warszawy, Ostrowi Mazowieckiej

Poszukuje ekipy która porządnie wykona
-powiększenie pokoi
-przeniesienie łazienki

Również poszukuje firmy która zajmuje się sprzedażą/instalacją GAZU PŁYNNEGO LPG (butla 2700 podziemna na własność)

Do tego specjalistów od dachu. Przydało by się też docieplić ten nowo położony dach oraz budynek.

/jeszcze do zrobienia jest ogrodzenia z bramą włącznie i ułożenie kostki

Dzięki za wszystkie informacje z góry, Pozdrawiam

----------


## hardzisz

Witajcie,

Chciałbym podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami z Panem Hubertem i firma SAIN z Sochaczewa: otóż współpraca przebiegała wzorowo. Super kontakt z Panem Hubertem. Ekipa przyjechała przed terminem, tynki były zrobione równo a po wszystkim ekipa posprzątała po sobie. Dodam, że firma SAIN wykonywała u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne ponad 550 mkw. Także polecam bardzo gorąco!

----------


## hubertsain

> Witajcie,
> 
> Chciałbym podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami z Panem Hubertem i firma SAIN z Sochaczewa: otóż współpraca przebiegała wzorowo. Super kontakt z Panem Hubertem. Ekipa przyjechała przed terminem, tynki były zrobione równo a po wszystkim ekipa posprzątała po sobie. Dodam, że firma SAIN wykonywała u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne ponad 550 mkw. Także polecam bardzo gorąco!


Dziękuję za referencję. Życzę powodzenia w dalszych etapach budowy.
Pozdrawiam
Hubert

----------


## Malwina03

poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wylewek

----------


## misob

> poszukuję solidnej ekipy do wylewek


P. Rafał Kucharski  tel. 783013120

Zrobił u mnie tradycyjne wylewki, był już polecany chyba na forum.
Wczoraj był u mnie parkieciarz i chwalił wylewki.

----------


## Malwina03

a oprócz R. Kucharskiego? Mam złe doświadczenia ze współpracy z tym Panem  :sad:

----------


## Grzegorz Filipowski

Witam 

Poszukuje speca od kominka - doradztwo, projekt, instalacja , zabudowa - pilna sprawa 

Jeśli kogoś macie dajcie znać na PW 


Grzesiek

----------


## emilus18

Stolarza polecam swojego - może nie jest najtańszy, ale nie można się przyczepić do wykonanej przez niego kuchni (sprawdzał kolega zajmujący się meblami). Pan jest ze Mszczonowa 601 355 543.  

Hydraulika tez polecam swojego - jest z Żyrardowa ale wykonuje też instalacje w Warszawie. Piotr Koźbiał 500 117 069 U mnie robił dość skomplikowaną instalację z kominkiem i solarami.




> Czy mogłabym poprosić o namiar na dobrego stolarza? Mam do wykonania meble do mieszkania łazienkowe, kuchenne, szafy.
> 
> Pilnie poszukuję również sprawdzonego hydraulika oraz elektryka (również znajacego się na wentylacji) do poprawek po ekipie, która wykończyła mi łazienkę.

----------


## rasia

> a oprócz R. Kucharskiego? Mam złe doświadczenia ze współpracy z tym Panem


 Kopiuję z listy, którą wkleiłam w swoim dzienniku i tu, kilka stron wcześniej:
*8.Wylewki*... doskonałe! Chwalone przez kolejnych wykonawców od   podłóg. Super twarde i nie do zdarcia... tak ładne, że aż szkoda było je   zakrywać... :wink:  :smile:  *Pan Mariusz: 515620350*

----------


## Malwina03

Dziekuję zadzwonię.
Chociaż Kucharskiego za wylewki chwalą...  Dla zainteresowanych, którzy piszą na priva - współpraca nie była przy wylewkach. Nie bójcie się  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Ponieważ wciąż pojawiają się pytania na priv uzupełniam : 

POLECAM serdecznie :


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008. SSO powstało w 3 miesiące. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
- murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.
Pan Robert  ( 509-716-979) pomaga również w kontakcie z gazownią warszawską  :smile:  

 - *wykonawcę ocieplenia poddasza i cudów z G-K - czyli słynne MISIACZKI * Chyba wszystko już zostało napisane. Cudowni fachowcy, cudowni ludzie. 
Pan Robert  - 502-469-645

- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Czyli firma APREL w Warszawie. Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *projektant wnętrz* - czyli moja słynna *Jola* ( na forum jej niestety nie ma, choć ją namawiam. Nieśmiała jest  :smile: ). Za dużo by pisac - jest świetna i nie realizuje swoich wizji tylko to co ja chcę mieć w domu. Oczywiście sprowadza mnie na ziemie jak popadam w przesadę  :smile: 

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* - z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:  Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi* mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty* LLudzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. Wszystko zrobione na tip-top choć nie było łatwo  :smile:  *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właściciel, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam  :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.
Dokupiłam u nich również 4 pary drzwi do części teściów - sosnę lakierowaną. Śliczne.

*Balustrady ze stali* Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici. Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... *szacun.* W razie czego dam tel. do szefa. Uwaga: kontakt nie jest łatwy, bo to artyści, ale warto poczekać.


- *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.


-*Kierownik budowy* - Tomasz Hofman - 505-875-223 (dostałam pozwolenie na podanie numeru) - doskonały fachowiec, ale bez przegięcia - rozsądny człowiek, dbający o kasę inwestora ale nieugięty gdy chodzi o bezpieczeństwo. To nie jest figurant - odbiera poszczególne etapy i jest odpowiedzialny za swoją pracę. Jest również bardzo dyspozycyjny - już parę razy potrzebowałam go "na gwałt" i nigdy się nie zawiodłam.[/QUOTE]


-* Elementy metalowe ogrodzenia - ślusarstwo (również barierki) * -Pan Marek 503-065-703. W końcu fachowiec od ogrodzenia. Straciłam czas na pseudo-handlowców w garniturkach robiących pomiary poziomicą  :smile: . Cenowo normalny - w porównaniu z konkurencją o 30 % tańszy. I robi rzeczy "dziwne" - np. zupełnie prosty wzór, który nie wygląda jak z Castoramy. 

Przede mną ogród i kostka  :smile:  Remontuję też mieszkanie, więc mam nadzieję polecić jeszcze kogoś  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

poszukuję firmy brukarskiej która wykona również odwodnienie z rynien 

oczywiście niedrogiej  :roll eyes:

----------


## tomahawk

Polecam wykonawcę podbitki PUH Lares Artur Niedźwiedzki, namiar znalazłem w tym wątku od zadowolonego klienta i ja dołączam się do tej opinii.
Fachowo, miło, rzetelnie, zgodnie z ustaleniami. Tel. 501662245

pozdrawiam

Tomek

----------


## Siner

Witam

Poszukuję zdolnego i doświadczonego no i rzecz jasna niedrogiego zduna do zbudowania, wymurowania kominka z cegły z otwartym paleniskiem - bardzo bliskie okolice warszawy. Z góry dziękuję za info.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Nefer* no już nie przesadzaj! Toż to już prawie spam  :big grin:  

A swoją drogą mam dobrego (i drogiego  :wink: ) glazurnika - artystę  pracującego w okolicach Warszawy. Zrobiła mu się dziura w kalendarzu... może ktoś chce skorzystać? Telefon do mnie 605-498-598

----------


## Malwina03

szukam producenta/dystrybutora bram garażowych w rozsądnej cenie - tzn. nie mam 10 tys. na bramę z napędem do garażu dwustanowiskowego.

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer* no już nie przesadzaj! Toż to już prawie spam


Dobra,już milczę  :smile:

----------


## grave

Poszukuję osoby fachowca do regulacji drzwi wewnętrznych, może kogoś polecicie?

----------


## salik

Poszukuję firmy z Warszawy lub okolic która sprzedaje/produkuje markizy (najchętniej elektryczne z silnikami Somfy).
Pilne  :smile:

----------


## Raźny

Witam.

Chciałbym każdemu, kto potrzebuje audytu energetycznego lub obliczeń w OZC oraz każdemu kto chciałby się dowiedzieć czegoś więcej o swoim domu, polecić kontakt z Panem Andrzejem Sołtysem. Forumowym asoltem. Dlaczego?

Dzięki temu, że zdecydowałem się zlecić wykonanie obliczeń w OZC właśnie jemu, dowiedziałem się:
1) Jakie jest Faktyczne projektowe *obciążenie cieplne* domu.
Czyli konkretna odpowiedź jakiej mocy potrzebuję kocioł do CO. Bardzo częste pytanie na forum. Bez obliczeń będzie albo przewymiarowany albo za mały.
2) Jaka jest faktycznie powierzchnia *ogrzewana* budynku w m2
3) Jaka jest kubatura *ogrzewana* budynku w m3
4) Jakie jest *zapotrzebowanie do ogrzewania* podane kWh/ Rok. Czyli już wiem ile kWh zużyje na ogrzewanie rocznie.
Ta informacja pozwoliła mi już teraz zorientować się, ile w złotówkach, będzie mnie kosztowało ogrzewanie rocznie domu! A co za tym już na etapie projektu mogę świadomie, zdecydować jakim paliwem będę ogrzewać dom. Czyli czy i gdzie stawiać kominy? O jakiej mocy kocioł muszę kupić do CO i CWU? Jaka instalacja? Podłogówka czy grzejniki? Montować Solary? To wszystko mam już jak na dłoni. Konkrety.
Dzięki obliczeniom mogłem porównać każde rozwiązanie i wybrać najlepsze dla mnie pod kątem ekonomicznym oraz wygody obsługi.
5) Poznałem wskaźnik zapotrzebowania do ogrzewania w kWh/(m2 rok). Czyli odpowiedź na popularne pytanie. Ilu litrowy jest mój dom. Jak bardzo energooszczędny? Już pasywny czy jeszcze nie?
6) Można już na etapie projektu przeprowadzić optymalizację. Czyli ile zyskam kWh np. zwiększając grubość styropianu na elewacji o 5cm, ile dać termoizolacji w dach, podłogę, o jakim współczynniku kupić okna i drzwi. Ile kWh da mi zamontowanie WM z rekuperacją? Można każdy szczegół dopasować do własnego domu! Rewelacja! I polecam każdemu.
7) Policzone realne obciążenie cieplne poszczególnych pokoi, bardzo ważna informacja przydatna do projektowania i układania podłogówki.

Sprawdziłem, że na forum Pan Andrzej doradza, jak powinny wyglądać obliczenia aby były poprawne, rzetelne i dokładne innym osobom w temacie. Dlatego już wiedziałem, że ma odpowiednią wiedzę i doświadczenie aby również moje wyniki były policzone w sposób rzetelny, dokładny i poprawny.

Jeśli nie chcesz dłużej zastanawiać się ile będzie Cię kosztowało utrzymanie domu już wiesz z kim się powinieneś skontaktować.

Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt:
"Solterm" Andrzej Sołtys
audytor energetyczny
tel. 506 060 832
email: [email protected]
nick z FM : asolt


Jestem bardzo zadowolony z rzetelności, fachowości i terminowości Asolta. Żadnego z moich pytań nie pozostawił bez odpowiedzi. Wystarczyła jedna rozmowa telefoniczna i dalsza korespondencja mogła się już odbywać drogą mailową. Pomimo dzielącej nas odległości przekraczającej 500 km. Wszystko załatwione zostało wirtualnie. Czyli też wygodnie.

Koszt wykonania obliczeń, możliwych wariantów, optymalizacji jest Bardzo Atrakcyjny! A wiedza, którą dostajemy w zamian. Rzekłbym nawet, że oszczędza mnóstwo zdrowia. Naprawdę warto się skontaktować z Asoltem.

Tak jeszcze dodam dla niezdecydowanych.

Kupując samochód. Każdy z nas patrzy jak dużo i czego spala. Logiczne prawda? Czyli z grubsza szacujemy wydatki na eksploatację. To taka oczywista oczywistość parafrazując.

Budując lub kupując dom. Kto z Was patrzy jak dużo i czego spala? Kto z grubsza szacuje wydatki na eksploatację? A przecież jest to największy wydatek podczas eksploatacji domu!

Otóż mało kto to robi... Nielogiczne prawda? Dlaczego? Bo nie wie, że może poznać, te ukryte koszty, zanim zamieszka. Od dziś możesz wiedzieć to i Ty!

Pozdrawiam
Raźny

----------


## ewa__77

> Witam. 
> 
> Może ktoś z Was budował dom ze stropem z płyty żelbetowej lanej na budowie i mógłby polecić sprawdzoną ekipę. Bardzo proszę o ewentualne namiary.


Polecany tu wielokrotnie Mirek Gencel u mnie wykonywał strop żelbetowy, dodatkowo mam tarcze-ściany żelbetowe i wszystko poszło bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## kwiatek6324

Witam.

Czy ktos ma jakies namiary na solidnych kierowników budowy ?
Jakos ciezko znalesc jakiekolwiek namiary na forum nawet  :sad: 
Albo zle szukam.

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## AgaiBartekJ

Witam

Mogę polecić swojego, bardzo rozsądny człowiek, doradzi, podpowie i jak trzeba to zawsze podjedzie na budowę.
Podsumowując , jestem bardzo zadowolony z wyboru. Namiary wziąłem też z FM.
Tomasz Hofman tel. wysyłam na priv.

----------


## kolorowydom

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów, w te wakacje staliśmy się z mężem szczęśliwymi posiadaczami pięknej działki oraz domu z bala w stanie surowym otwartym. Po pierwszych wstępnych oględzinach budynku przez różne firmy zdecydowaliśmy się rozebrać dom drewniany i postawić taki sam dom tylko w technologi murowanej. No i pojawiły się dla nas wielkie wątpliwości. Nie umiemy sobie poradzić z wyborem firmy budowlanej, szukamy firmy sprawdzonej, solidnej i dokładnej. Wiadomo cena też jest ważna ale nie najważniejsza ponieważ zamierzamy dom wykonać bardzo solidnie i energooszczędni aby na całe późniejsze lata nas spokojnie zadowalał.

Reasumując poszukujemy:
- firmy budowlanej, najlepiej która zna się na technologiach energooszczędnych (oczywiście też kierownik budowy) Budowa od A do Z włącznie z wykończeniem
- firmy która zajmuje się szambami (aktualnie są na działce dwa szamba przepływowe betonowe ale pełne wody !!!!! szok)
- interesuje nas też geotermia

Liczymy bardzo na Waszą pomoc, nie chcemy się rozczarować i zmarnować ciężko zarobionych pieniążków.

Pozdrawiamy
M&M

----------


## yar

> szukam producenta/dystrybutora bram garażowych w rozsądnej cenie - tzn. nie mam 10 tys. na bramę z napędem do garażu dwustanowiskowego.


Ja zamawiałem u nich: http://rapi.eu/ . Co prawda producentem ta firma nie jest, ale mają fajne bramy m. in. Normstahl, Wayne-Dalton, Wiśniowski itp. Cenowo sensowni (nie udało mi się znaleźć w Warszawie tańszej bramy Normstahla). Doradztwo i obsługa - również na plus.

----------


## rrmi

> szukam producenta/dystrybutora bram garażowych w rozsądnej cenie - tzn. nie mam 10 tys. na bramę z napędem do garażu dwustanowiskowego.


Polecam firme Aprel  , czyli forumowy *Stary* , polecany tutaj wielokrotnie .

----------


## PLN

*Szukam ekipy do wykonania drenażu opaskowego*

----------


## Kret001

Polecam firmę Pana Huberta SAIN Budownictwo. 
Mimo, iż moje mury pozostawiały wiele do życzenia to dzięki fachowości Pana Mirka i Bartka wszystko wyszło rewelacyjnie. Prace były prowadzone bardzo sprawnie a po zakończonej pracy pozostawili na budowie idealny porządek  :smile:

----------


## yar

> *Szukam ekipy do wykonania drenażu opaskowego*



U mnie drenaż robiła ekipa od Pana Nowakowskiego - namiary wysłałem na priva.

----------


## yar

Ja z kolei szukam sprawdzonego elektryka, który wykona mi odgromówkę i będzie przy okazji rozsądny cenowo.

----------


## hubertsain

> Polecam firmę Pana Huberta SAIN Budownictwo. 
> Mimo, iż moje mury pozostawiały wiele do życzenia to dzięki fachowości Pana Mirka i Bartka wszystko wyszło rewelacyjnie. Prace były prowadzone bardzo sprawnie a po zakończonej pracy pozostawili na budowie idealny porządek


Panie Wojtku, dziękuję za referencję. Mam nadzieję, że oprócz tynków cementowo-wapiennych, które u Pana wykonaliśmy będziemy realizować także elewację (lukarny już ociepliliśmy) oraz adaptację poddasza  :Smile:  Do zobaczenia podczas następnych etapów budowy.

----------


## Halszka

> Witam
> 
> Mogę polecić swojego, bardzo rozsądny człowiek, doradzi, podpowie i jak trzeba to zawsze podjedzie na budowę.
> Podsumowując , jestem bardzo zadowolony z wyboru. Namiary wziąłem też z FM.
> Tomasz Hofman tel. wysyłam na priv.


Czy mogę prosić?

----------


## bami

> U mnie drenaż robiła ekipa od Pana Nowakowskiego - namiary wysłałem na priva.


Yar, czy ja też mogę prosić o namiar?

----------


## aniamalinowska

Polecam z ręką na sercu  :smile:  ekipę ogrodową .
Wycinaja drzewa , koszą , mają torf , ziemię , korę  , równają teren .
506 907 807 
606 962 636
Nie  wiem   jak się nazywają , ale numery są aktualne .

----------


## agusinska

Witam wszystkich,
Poszukuję konstruktora (architekta) okolice Góra Kalwaria- Grójec, który wykona inwentaryzację obecnego budynku, a w szczególnosci sprawdzi fundamenty czy w ogóle ten budynek można rozbudować.

PS. kiedy najlepiej zrobić drenaż (chodzi mi o porę roku)?

----------


## hania123

> Polecam z ręką na sercu  ekipę ogrodową .
> Wycinaja drzewa , koszą , mają torf , ziemię , korę  , równają teren .
> 506 907 807 
> 606 962 636
> Nie  wiem   jak się nazywają , ale numery są aktualne .


dzwoniłam do nich, bardzo są konkretni, ale ciekawa jestem jak cenowo u ciebie wyszło?

----------


## ania_marcin

Polecam solidną firmę  z okolic Grodziska Maz, która dysponuje dwiema niezłymi ekipami do:  

1. budowy stanu surowego otwartego - SSO
2. wykończeniówka (pełen zakres)

Firma jest z okolic Grodziska Maz., właścicielem jest architekt - sympatyczny i kumaty facet, polecam!

Kontakt Pan Tomek - tel. 609 606 474

----------


## MonDav

Poszukujemy ekipy do instalacji hydraulicznych ( ogrzewanie podłogowe , grzejnikowe, CWU , Kanalizacja )
Bardzo prosimy Was drodzy forumowicze o kontakty bedziemy bardzo wdzięczni. Ekipa potrzebna od zaraz  :smile: 
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## marcinJ9795

Witam, wszystkim budującym polecam www.luxusplock.tnb.pl budują pod klucz. Obecnie na terenie grodziska

----------


## yar

> Yar, czy ja też mogę prosić o namiar?


Wysłałem na priva. Przepraszam, że tak późno, ale dawno nie zaglądałem na forum...

----------


## kwiatek6324

> Poszukujemy ekipy do instalacji hydraulicznych ( ogrzewanie podłogowe , grzejnikowe, CWU , Kanalizacja )
> Bardzo prosimy Was drodzy forumowicze o kontakty bedziemy bardzo wdzięczni. Ekipa potrzebna od zaraz 
> Pozdrawiamy


Podlaczam sie do pytania  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## olgajotka

> Podlaczam sie do pytania 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> AK


Pan Piotr Rothmiel
601 335 163

----------


## robvi40

jestem  zainteresowany wspólpracą,  wykonałem  około  20  instalacji dla  grup budujacych  murator dom,  wszyscy  są  zadowoleni,proszę  o  kontakt Robert512150034.   Pozdrawiam

----------


## GALILEUSZ

Kryptoreklama czyha za każdym rogiem, żeby nie napisać samoreklama. Musimy mieć troszę więcej rozwagi czytając posty pochwalne.

----------


## takitom

Budowa dobiegła końca, ale niestety tylko 2 ekipy zasłużyły na wyróżnienie:
Glazura, terakota i drobna wykończeniówka - Mariusz tel.794 779 415
Kostka brukowa - ekipa z Mińska Maz. p.Robert 504 597 061

Ostrzegam przed murarzami :tongue: . 
Mieczysław Świeczak, Zagoździe, gm.Tuchowicz - uciekł z budowy
Tomasz Bednarczyk - absolutny brak kompetencji
oraz przed www.centrum-kamienia.eu z Minska Maz - niska cena, fatalna jakość

pozdr,

T

----------


## azusa

Witam, mieszkamy już drugi miesiąc, więc mogę polecić kilku wykonawców, którzy sprawdzili się na różnych etapach budowy, może ktoś skorzysta: 
1. *Hydraulik* - pan Robert; robił nam całą instalację łącznie w podłogówką, szybko, sprawnie, fachowo; bardzo pomocny; 
2. *Ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne* - pan Bolesław z firmy S.T.I.S.; mieli dużo roboty, bo dodatkowo wycinali bonie w elewacji, ale wszystko sprawnie, dokładnie, bez problemów, 
3.* Schody wewnętrzne* - polecany już wielokrotnie na forum pan Lasek, schody śliczne, nowoczesne i eleganckie, montaż szybki i czysty, nie było problemu z późniejszym poprawieniem usterki, która objawiła się po pewnym czasie,
4. *Układanie łupka na ścianie* - pan Janusz, bardzo dokładny, układał z głową i wyobraźnią, kładzie też tynki dekoracyjne, kamień elewacyjny,
5. *Montaż kominka* - firma kominyikominki, również wielokrotnie już polecana na forum. 
6. *Meble na wymiar* - pan Piotr z Mszczonowa, kuchnia, garderoba, biblioteka, meble do łazienek, szafy wnękowe - meble są ładne, dobrze wykonane, montaż sprawny, czysty, pan Piotr potrafi podpowiedzieć różne rozwiązania do nietypowych pomieszczeń. 
7. *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - z firmy Dewro, zamawiane i montowane przez firmę Fenix z Otrębus, tam też zamawiałam łupek na ścianę w bardzo korzystnej cenie. 
Jeśli ktoś ma pytania, zapraszam na priv.

----------


## @damek666

Polecam P.Artura z ABC Dom Wykonywał u nas ocieplenie budynku,szybko i profesjonalnie.
tel 505821258

----------


## ewa__77

Tanio odsprzedam styropian KNAUFA gr. 30cm. Dużo mi zostało. Jest czyściutki i dobrze przechowywany. Kupiłam prosto z fabryki a teraz leży w ogrzewanym salonie. będzie go kilkanascie metrow, może nawet więcej. Cenę mogę dać na prawdę niską. Odbiór w Gloskowie pod Piasecznem.

----------


## ewa__77

sprawdziłam mam 15m3 (51 paczek)

----------


## MonDav

Poprosimy na prv kontakt do Pana Nowakowskiego od drenażu. Jeżeli macie jakies godne polecenia firmy które zajmują się drenażami i odwodnieniem działki będziemy wdzięczni za kontakty

----------


## Fabrina

*KOMINEK* Polecam Kati Kominki z Marek.Wszystko sprawnie, fachowo itp. Nie mam żadnych uwag. Zostawili mi nawet trochę struktury, która pokrywa kominek na wszelki wypadek. Było też rozprowadzenie ciepłego powietrza DGP - tu też wszystko OK. Jestem zadowolony.
*Hydraulik* Pan Andrzej. Znalazłem go na tym temacie  :smile:  i polecam dalej kom.502358661

----------


## magappa

Witajcie,

Pytałam już na forum Piaseczyńskim(tzn Piaseczno i okolice), ale pomyślałam, że może tutaj też ktoś mógłby mi doradzić. Czy robiliście projekty kuchni i łazienek we własnym zakresie, czy może w jakimś studio albo w sklepie? W Piasecznie jest np. studio mebli kuchennych Pati i zastanawiam się, czy ktoś z Forum korzystał z jego usług? Czy warto? Ile taki projekt kosztuje? Możecie polecić kogoś  solidnego?

Dzięki.
Agnieszka

----------


## yar

> Poprosimy na prv kontakt do Pana Nowakowskiego od drenażu. Jeżeli macie jakies godne polecenia firmy które zajmują się drenażami i odwodnieniem działki będziemy wdzięczni za kontakty


wysłałem na priva

----------


## dorisbis

> poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do doprowadzenia mieszkania ze stanu deweloperskiego do zamieszkania pod koniec roku..


Cześć ja polecam swojego wykonawce. Budował i wykańczał mi dom.

sorry nie dopisałam numerku   697 555 835  p.Przemek

----------


## PLN

Szukam solidnej ekipy do remontu domu,malowanie,płytki (glazura) KG,tylko naprawdę solidnej,mam do odnowienia mieszkanie około 200m.

----------


## akapap

Szukam solidnego fachowca do sporych prac glazurniczych. Termin: od zaraz.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Artis0

Mogę polecić Ci tego chłopaka jeśli chcesz mieć wykonaną robotę profi 
http://www.mardom.waw.pl/

----------


## andros

> Witam, wszystkim budującym polecam www.luxusplock.tnb.pl budują pod klucz. Obecnie na terenie grodziska


Czy ktos z forumowiczów zna tą firmę? warto/ nie warto?


Tak czy siak szukam SOLIDNEJ i nie zdzierającej ekipy - budowa okolice Wawy - mozecie kogos polecic ? mile widziane adresy email - chcialbym najpierw otrzymać wycenę robocizny..
z gory dzieki za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## rrmi

Do napedu bramy wjazdowej i garazowej polecam forumowego Starego firma Aprel .

Czas realizacji zgodny z ustaleniami  , trafne porady w temacie , perfekcyjny montaz , cena super .Zreszta  po wspolpracy ze Starym przy oknach nie spodziewalam sie czegos innego .
 :smile:

----------


## kowax

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy , takiej która zna się na robocie i robi uczciwie. Proszę o namiary , z góry dziękuję. Chcę ruszyć na wiosnę w Wawrze.

----------


## Jarek564

: Partacz murarz Wojciech Lipiński tel.503-380-034 Ząbki ul.Batorego wykonał fundamenty pod dom na głębokości około 50cm a według projektu powinno być 100cm, Po odkopaniu przy fundamencie okazało się że druty ze zbrojenia zwanej kratownicy nie były podniesione do góry tylko 2 druty leżały na piasku ..Wojtek nie ma uprawnień budowlanych jako kierownik budowy,obiecał inwestorowi że zgłosił rozpoczęcie budowy a jednak nie zgłosił rozpoczęcia budowy i inwestor zapłacił karę 5000zl za nie zgłoszenie do nadzoru budowlanego.Inwestor miał sam osobiście zgłosić rozpoczęcie budowy.Okazało się że .Wojtek specjalnie nie zgłaszał rozpoczęcia budowy dlatego ,że jak by zgłosił rozpoczęcie budowy to by miał natychmiast kontrolę z Inspektoratu bo już go dokładnie znają co to za fachowiec od budowania domu.partacz zniszczył około 30% cegły ponieważ rozbijał cegłę czerwoną potem młotkiem i dużo było gruzu z cegły,krzywe ściany i tynkarze chcą około 10zł na metrze drożej. Później jak się dojrzał inwestor to kupił murarzowi diaksai tarczę to ja inwestor był na budowie to cegłę przecinał tarczą.Tak inwestor odjechał to Pan Wojciech z swoją ekipą cegłe rozbijali młotkiem bo jak wypili to się bali braćdo ręki diaksa bo po alkoholu można rękę sobie uszkodzić. Za rozłożenie rur kanalizacyjnych otrzymał 500zł od inwestora .Kiedy hydraulik się pojawił na budowie i po sprawdzeniu okazało się ,że rury trzeba odnowa rozprowadzać bo nie mają spadku.Pod ścianki działowe murarz ulał z betonu po prostu placki i na tym murował scianki działowe /tragedia/.Partacz nie porobił wentylacji.Wymurował krzywe kominy.Na poddaszu jak murował to w ścianach zamiast cegły to włożył styropian i zachlapał zaprawą a okazało się jak elektryk przeprowadzał przewody elektryczne. Fundamenty wylał nie w poziomie na długości 12m różnica była około 15cm.Jak inwestor na zareagował to P.Wojtek obiecywał inwestorowi ,że jak położy 8 warstw bloczków betonowych to będzie wyrównane .Okazało się ,ż P,Wojtek nie dopełnił obiecanki inwestorowi.Inwestor był tym zaniepokojony rozważał rozstanie się z P,Wojtkiem.Na poddaszu ściany wymurował o różnej wysokości powinno być na wysokości 260cm a wymurował290cm.Kiedy przyszła firma do wykonania poddasza zwanej podbitki okazało się ,że trzeba wypoziomować do wysokości 260cm,po prostu ścinanie cegieł do w/m wysokości.Po tym wszystkim inwestor doszedł do wniosku ,że jak by się drugi raz budował to by wziął firmę co buduje od podstaw aż do oddania pod klucz.Bo tynkarz narzeka na murarz ,że krzywe sciany.itd

----------


## Nefer

Jeeessooooo ...

----------


## emilus18

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy , takiej która zna się na robocie i robi uczciwie. Proszę o namiary , z góry dziękuję. Chcę ruszyć na wiosnę w Wawrze.


Polecam swoją - chłopaki naprawdę się starają, robią wszystko w terminie, nie ma picia na budowie a jak szef ekipy na najdrobniejszą wątpliwość - zawsze pyta. No i śpią na miejscu, więc nie ma problemu ze spóźnianiem się :smile:  Grzegorz Kramek 604 401 916

----------


## salik

Nefer - doczytałaś do końca, czy wymiękłaś w połowie?  :smile: 
Mnie aż oczy bolą...

----------


## emilus18

Sławek 661 079 952




> Szukam solidnego fachowca do sporych prac glazurniczych. Termin: od zaraz.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hania123

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy , takiej która zna się na robocie i robi uczciwie. Proszę o namiary , z góry dziękuję. Chcę ruszyć na wiosnę w Wawrze.


Polecam swoją ekipę, naprawdę są w porządku , robią dobrze i sprawnie , p.Piotr 603625310

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer - doczytałaś do końca, czy wymiękłaś w połowie? 
> Mnie aż oczy bolą...


Dałam radę- tylko w celach naukowych... Wietnamczyk używający translatora ?

----------


## Arnika

:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 
Dobre...

----------


## salik

Szukam pilnie tynkarza do wykonania otynkowania kawałków 2 ścian (na siatce) na północny-zachód od Wawy.

----------


## zoladki

Moze sie komus przyda - pierwsze doświadczenia budowlane zaczęliśmy od ekipy rozbiorkowej:
Hydro-trans z marek - Pan Janek tel. 601 960 483, strona http://hydrotrans.biz/
naprawdę sprawni, bardzo atrakcyjni cenowo (najtansi jakich znalezlismy), 
zarówno rozbiorka jak i dowoz ziemii (np. za wyrownanie koparka nic nie wzieli). 
Na pewno do wykopow fundamentow tez ich bierzemy.

----------


## Boat

Rozpocząłem budowę domu w 2010, jestem w trakcie prac wykończeniowych, a ponieważ to forum kilkukrotnie bardzo mi pomogło i generalnie się nie zawiodłem to chętnie podzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami.
Uprzedzam, że wymieniam tylko ekipy bardzo dobre, z których finalnego efektu pracy jestem super zadowolony, o średniakach nie piszę, wszyscy mogą pracować w okolicach Warszawy.

*CIEŚLA i DEKARZ:*
Pan *Waldemar ( 507158141 )*, z okolic Łodzi, pracuje również w Warszawie, super solidnie, fachowo i estetycznie, myślący – doradza i rozwiązuje ewentualne błędy konstrukcyjne, dobra ręka do bardziej skomplikowanych drewnianych wykończeń, problemy z czasem.
*
TYNKI cementowo-wapienne z piaskiem kwarcowym:*
Pan *Bogdan ( 607893782 )*, góral, wąska specjalizacja ale praca pali się w rękach, tynki idealne, równe i gładkie, trzymają kąty, wiele osób które widziały efekt stwierdzały, że widzą takie tynki pierwszy raz, chytry... jak to góral  :smile: 

*WYLEWKI z miksokreta:*
Pan *Waldemar ( 661576465 )*, z okolic Radomia, bardzo dobrze, szybko, równo, ładnie i czysto, praca pali się w rekach, żadnych minusów.

*Płyta GK:*
Pan *Sławek ( 694976298 )*, bardzo dokładnie i fachowo, bardzo estetycznie i czysto, uczciwy i uczynny, żadnych minusów.
*
ELEWACJA:*
Pan *Grzegorz ( 512197154 )*, rewelacja, szybko, równo, ładnie i czysto, praca pali się w rekach, żadnych minusów.

*HYDRAULIK:*
Pan *Grzegorz ( 693845521 )*, z okolic Grójca, sprawnie, fachowo, szybko.
*
OGRZEWANIE alternatywne / pompa ciepła:
Sapro Engineering*
http://www.sapro.pl
Naprawdę, znają się na rzeczy.

Jeżeli mój post jakoś im pomoże to się cieszę, bo myślących i dobrych fachowców coraz mniej.


A teraz jedna ekipa, którą należy *OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA*:

*Jacek i Stefan LISZKA ( 506315842 i 605835017 )*,

z okolic Nowego Sącza, nieuczciwi, nie dotrzymują słowa, naciągacze byle wyrwać więcej, zmora inwestora z tylko chwilowymi przebłyskami myślenia – tragedia.

----------


## MR Mauy

Witam,
Dołączyliśmy właśnie do zadowolonych klientów "obsłużonych" przez glazurnika obecnego tutaj jako Vadiol. Nasz wybór bazował na opiniach tutaj umieszczanych – więc dla kolejnych poszukiwaczy porządnych wykonawców w gąszczu partaczy dostępnych na rynku, krótkie podsumowanie współpracy:
Pan Robert (Vadiol) zajął się naszymi łazienkami kompleksowo i super dokładnie – poza ustaleniami w kwestiach wizualnych nie musieliśmy się o nic martwić, a w zamian na koniec mamy elegancko i bardzo dokładnie wykonane łazienki. Napomknę tylko, że łazienki były z kategorii „udziwnionych” i wymagania zostały postawione bardzo wysoko – dużo zabudów, ścianek pokręconych, montaży podtynkowych, półeczek, schodków, wcinek, ścianka po środku na geberity, szklana ścianka itp. Itd. (może kiedyś uda mi się wrzucić jakieś fotki). Wszystko zostało wykonane z dokładnością i smakiem – kontakt, ustalenia, porady – wszystko przyjemnie i co najważniejsze bardzo skutecznie i bez ponoszenia zbędnych kosztów.
Dużo dobrego można by jeszcze napisać – jak pojawią się pytania – postaram się odpowiedzieć. A przekaz jest jasny – jeśli chcecie kompleksowej i dobrej jakości usługi *POLECAMY VADIOLa!*

----------


## hania123

Polecam z pełną odpowiedzialnością:
Schody wewnętrzne - polecany już wielokrotnie na forum pan Lasek, sama też skorzystałam z forum i naprawdę nie żałuję, schody są  bardzo ładne  i eleganckie, montaż szybki i czysty, i co  jest bardzo ważne na tym etapie - cenowo dostępne, naprawdę warto, właśnie wczoraj zmontowali i wyglądają super

----------


## Paola201

Cały czas poszukuję architekta-konstruktora do wykonania przebudowy domu. Kogos z pomysłami i świeżym umysłem  :wink:

----------


## asbe

Witam, pilnie poszukuje kogoś, kto szybko i uczciwie zrobi badania gruntu (okolica Piaseczna).

----------


## Nefer

Czy szybko to nie wiem - zadzwoń do nich : http://www.geotor.pl/

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Jarosław Przygoda tel. 603-894-776   powodzenia  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## wjaz

> Witam, pilnie poszukuje kogoś, kto szybko i uczciwie zrobi badania gruntu (okolica Piaseczna).


Miałem dobre doświadczenia z p. Tomaszem Sternickim: 605-390-754
Było i szybko i uczciwie  :wink:  Dostałem ładny raport w kilku kopiach.

----------


## misob

Szukam kogoś do zamontowania okapu wyspowego. Niestety ekipa która robiła sufit podwieszany w kuchni i malowanie nie podjęła się tego - tylko w suficie wyprowadzili rurę do wyciągu.
Myślałem że panowie od montażu kuchni z IKEA zainstalują okap ale powiedzieli że nie potrafią ...

I teraz tylko to zostało do zakończenia prac kuchennych.

----------


## kwiatek6324

> Miałem dobre doświadczenia z p. Tomaszem Sternickim: 605-390-754
> Było i szybko i uczciwie  Dostałem ładny raport w kilku kopiach.


Podpisuje sie, naprawde moge polecic.

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## asbe

Dziękuję wszystkim za namiary i opinie.

----------


## asbe

A dobrego wykonawcę tynków cementowo-wapiennych możecie polecić?

----------


## anatak

> A dobrego wykonawcę tynków cementowo-wapiennych możecie polecić?


zapraszam do obejrzenia naszych prac
pozdrawiam

----------


## hubertsain

> A dobrego wykonawcę tynków cementowo-wapiennych możecie polecić?


Zapraszam na nasze budowy w celu obejrzenia naszych tynków. Referencje pod adresem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...w.sain.pl-url/

Możemy zająć się także wykonaniem elewacji, ociepleniem poddasza.

----------


## jjanke

> namiary poszły na priv


czy również mogę poprosić o namiary

----------


## jjanke

czy również mogę poprosić o namiary na hydraulika

----------


## emilus18

> czy również mogę poprosić o namiary na hydraulika


Nie wiem skąd jesteś, ale mój wykonuje prace w promieniu ok. 50 km od Żyrardowa i zna się chłopak na robocie. 
Piotrek Koźbiał 500 117 069

----------


## Seger

moi mili,

poszukuje sprawdzonego parkieciarza, który ułoży mi prawie 30 m2 klepki dębowej. 

Warszawa - Bemowo.

Opcja do uzgodnienia, albo sam kupię klepkę, bądź kompleksowo od parkieciarza: klepka + ułożenie + cyklinowanie + olej. Wszystko zależy od ceny.

Termin: początek marca.

cheers,
Seger

----------


## Leszek_

Witam
poszukuję firmy lub osoby prywatnej do zaprojektowania kotłowni oraz ogrzewania podłogowego w domu jednorodzinnym
Pozdrawiam

----------


## hiro77

> *Poelcam* wykonawcę od ociepleń poddaszy forumowy *ROMKON tel. 605-498-598*. 
> 
> Jeden z najlepszych wykonawców , których gościłem. Wprawdzie jestem dopiero po pierwszym etapie prac ale nie mam żadnych zastrzeń. Prace wykonywane solidnie i bez zbędnego pośpiechu, sam zwraca uwagę inwestora na newralgiczne punkty. Oby więcej takich wykonawców dla, których praca to nie przykry obowiązek.


W listopadzie Romkon skończył drugi etap prac na poddaszu. Nie mam żadnych zastrzeń. Musiałem na Niego poczekać aż będzie wolny aby dokończyć prace ale warto było. To jeden z wykonawców, którego nie musiałem pilnować na budowie *a swoją pracę przed zakryciem folią i płytą dokumentował zdjęciami.* Człowiek, który lubi to co robi.

Jeszcze raz POLECAM !

----------


## misob

> Wydaje mi się że nie tylko to zostało...  Montowałem ostatnio taki okap, montuje się go przed sufitem g/k. Chyba że ten jest inny, jaka firma i model?


Teka DOT Isla

----------


## Rom-Kon

Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa... jeśli można to ja również mogę polecić Inwestora *hiro77* ...praca u Pana była przyjemnością! Gdyby wszyscy Inwestorzy tak podchodzili do wykonawców to świat byłby piękniejszy. Jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## bombel79

jesli ktos szukalby sprawdzonego architekta to polecam Pania Anie (tel. 502 074 076) - architekt starej daty, raczej do tradycyjnych projektów, ale bardzo sensowna celnowo... prosze powolac sie na Bartka z Marek

PS
ale tu sie pozmienialo... normalnie zupelnie inne forum  :smile:

----------


## rasia

Ponawiam swój wpis sprzed roku, dodałam uaktualnienia. Może się komuś przyda :big grin: .

Jeden morał z tej bajki o budowaniu:* ekipę poznaje się nie jak zaczyna, ale jak kończy...* stara prawda, co? :wink: 
 Miałam szczęście do większości wspaniałych ekip :yes: , niestety o kilku w tym wątku się nie wypowiem. :no: 
 Od początku:
*1.*Rewelacyjna *ekipa Pana Jana od SSO*. Z sześciu nowych domów w mojej okolicy wybudował 4 :smile: . Po roku od zejścia z mojej budowy poprosiłam Pana Jana o "wymurowanie" nietypowego :wink:    ogrodzenia, bo nie mogłam znaleźć nikogo, kto by się tego podjął.   Przysłał najlepszego swojego człowieka, ja zrobiłam rysunki, Pan Jan   ołówkiem na kartonie obliczenia i ogrodzenie mam dokładnie takie o jakie   mi chodziło!  :big grin:    Dodam, że w całym domu mam rewelacyjnie proste wszystkie ściany i  kąty,  co wychwalane było przez kolejne ekipy od hydraulików do  tynkarzy, więc  chyba jednak nie jest taką normą :wink:  :smile:  *Pan Jan: 501 679 706*(nie wiem czy jeszcze pracuje, bo to dosłownie"starej daty" majster i mógł już zrezygnować ze względów zdrowotnych :sad: .
*2.Fantastyczni Cieśle*. Ekipa wspaniała i perfekcyjna. Umiejąca czytać rysunki i spinająca ogromnie ciężką więźbę ze stalową ramą co do milimetra!  :big grin: * Pan Wiesław: 508 125 773, syn, Pan Robert: 504 279 459*
*3.Dekarze*. :big grin:    Wspaniali prawdziwi fachowcy przez duże F (jak zresztą wszyscy powyżej  i  poniżej) - doskonale zorganizowani. Byłam jeszcze długo z nimi w   kontakcie i błyskawicznie reagowali na każdy mój telefon, czy to w   sprawie dodatkowej obróbki kominów po ich tynkowaniu (grubo po   zakończeniu dachu), czy w sprawie blachy na dach drewutni.  :big grin:  A mieli do mnie ładnych kilkadziesiąt kilometrów. :smile:  Bracia *Wiesław i Waldemar: 604235954, 606457915* (od jakiegoś czasu się powiększyli i każdy z braci założył osobną firmę żeby nadążyć z pracami)
*4.Aluminiowa stolarka*: okna fixy, przesuwne, uchylno-otwierane, szklany dach, oranżeria, drzwi wejściowe... :smile: ... *AllTOP Lublin*!!!   Do tej pory jesteśmy w kontakcie, zmiana uszczelki, czy zamka - nie ma   problemu. Nikt mi tej firmy nie polecił, znalazłam ich sama widząc   wykonaną przez nich stolarkę w oglądanym pod nieobecność właściciela   pewnym domu... :smile:  *Pan Paweł: 502297296* Nadal jestem z tą firmą w kontakcie... na wiosnę będą mi robić zadaszenie tarasu :Lol: .
*5.Tynki cementowo-wapienne*... po prostu rewelacja! Nie było   problemu z dojechaniem po trzech tygodniach i obróbce glifów, gdy po   tynkach skończyły się montować okna! :big grin:  *Pan Darek*: sprawdzę w starym telefonie i dopiszę... edit: *602487247*
*6.Hydraulika*, ekipa *Pana Janusza*: szybko, sprawnie,   kompleksowo. Z jedną, małą wpadką z niedokręconym korkiem z wodą   ogrodową. I ktoś mógłby pomyśleć - dlaczego ich polecam? Bo potrafili   schylić głowy, przyznać się do niedopatrzenia i pokryć koszty. Bo   każdemu może się zdarzyć błąd, ale nie każdemu do niego przyznać i wyjść   z honorem. :smile:  tel: *601 396042*
*7.Piec gazowy, kaloryfery*...usługa z bardzo dokładnym   przeczytaniem projektu i pedantycznymi wręcz obliczeniami   zapotrzebowania na ciepło w każdym pomieszczeniu. :smile:  *Pan Sławomir: 600 350 637*. Dostępny w każdej chwili, gotowy służyć radą,zapewniający pełen serwis i regulację w każdym momencie. :smile: 
*8.Wylewki*... doskonałe! Chwalone przez kolejnych wykonawców od   podłóg. Super twarde i nie do zdarcia... tak ładne, że aż szkoda było je   zakrywać... :wink:  :smile:  *Pan Mariusz: 515620350*
*9.KartonGipsy* :smile:  Słynne *Misiaczki*, czyli ekipa, która ubrała w w GK i ociepliła wełną mnóstwo znanych mi forumowych i nie tylko domków  :wink:  :big grin: ,   są po prostu niesamowici!! Nie znam drugiej tak solidnej,   doświadczonej, przemiłej i dbającej o renomę, a jednocześnie tak młodej   ekipy!!! Potrafią po roku, czy dwóch zadzwonić czy wszystko w porządku,   czy nic nie pękło, a jeżeli nie daj boże pojawi się jakaś ryska na   suficie, to jakby była największą rysą na honorze, przylatują na sygnale   w najkrótszym możliwym czasie i naprawiają na swój koszt!!! :jaw drop: Dosłownie szczęka opada!  :Lol:  *Pan Robert: 502469645* Jesteśmy w ciągłym kontakcie... przyjeżdżają dosłownie na każdy drobiazg... niedawno miałam rurę od reku do zabudowania - jechali 50 km, żeby zabudować mi ją przed Świętami!!!  :Lol: 

 Mam nadzieję, że nikogo o kim powinnam tu wspomnieć nie pominęłam. O wykończeniówce następnym razem... :smile: 

*10.*Aaa... i ktoś, kto przydaje się na początku i na końcu budowy... *specjalista od pielęgnacji i wycinki drzew*... zna się na drzewach jak mało kto, a wycina również metodą linową...Pan *Robert: 502641431

*

----------


## goobo

Co do cieśli polecanych przez Rasię mogę dodać, że przy każdej uwadze co do jakości ich pracy zostaje się zbluzganym jak bura suka. Takich słów i takiej reakcji na uwagi nie widziałam u żadnej innej ekipy.

Misiaczków potwierdzam, miód na serce  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> Co do cieśli polecanych przez Rasię mogę dodać, że  przy każdej uwadze co do jakości ich pracy zostaje się zbluzganym jak  bura suka. Takich słów i takiej reakcji na uwagi nie widziałam u żadnej  innej ekipy.
> 
> Misiaczków potwierdzam, miód na serce


Przeczytałam to z ogromnym zaskoczeniem, być może dlatego, że ja nie  miałam do ich pracy żadnych uwag. Ale nie mam prawa nie wierzyć, sama  też swego czasu zostałam zbluzgana jak bura suka po wypowiedzeniu swoich  uwag co do pracy polecanego forumowego Vadiola :sad: , a są tacy co go  chwalą. Life is brutal.

----------


## goobo

Hej Rasiu :smile:  No tak to jest z fachowcami... Scena z cieślami u mnie była masakryczna, pan Jan, którego zwerbowałam na podstawie Twoich rekomendacji :smile:  i który ręczył za ich rzetelność chodził w kółko i powtarzał "po co mi to było". Aż mi go żal było, bo przecież chciał dobrze. Mój teść, starszy człowiek, kulturalnie i normalnym tonem powiedział o swoich zastrzeżeniach (np. okna za wysoko o 20 cm, przez co teraz mam twarz praktycznie na wysokości 10 cm od dolnej ramy), na co panowie cieśle zaczęli rzucać takie inwektywy, że głowa boli. Generalnie zachowanie klawisza w pierdlu, którym nota bene p. Robert jest. Z drugiej strony później Misiaki chwaliły resztę konstrukcji dachu, więc to nie jest tak, że to partacze. Najwyraźniej im się w tyłkach poprzewracało po prostu + kompletny brak kultury + przekonanie o własnej nieomylności...

Zapomniałam jeszcze wspomnieć, że po zakończeniu pracy została cała góra niepotrzebnie zamówionej więźby - zmarnowane pieniądze. Też błąd cieśli, bo sami robili wyliczenia na podstawie projektu.

----------


## rasia

To okropne :sad: . Rozumiem, że Pana Wiesława(taty Roberta) przy tym nie było, bo straciłabym wiarę w ludzi...

----------


## yavol

witam, potrzebuję namiarów na jakąś porządną hurtownie z pokryciami dachowymi (głównie ceramika), gdzie zrobią mi niezbędne wyliczenia i nie zedrą jak za złoto.

----------


## mmonroe

szukam firmy ktora wykonuje wysokiej jakosci parkiety w warszawie i okolicach. 

poszukuje rowniez firm wykonujacych meble kuchenne z gory dziekuje

----------


## goobo

> To okropne. Rozumiem, że Pana Wiesława(taty Roberta) przy tym nie było, bo straciłabym wiarę w ludzi...


Rasiu, to właśnie p. Wiesław robił wyliczenie materiałowe i to on zaczął pyskówkę. Tym bardziej byłam zszokowana, bo niektóre słowa, jakie padły z jego ust człowiekowi w tym wieku nie przystoją.

----------


## rasia

Właśnie straciłam wiarę w ludzi... :sad:

----------


## Nefer

Nie trać wiary. Każdemu zdarza się gorszy dzień. Od słowa do słowa, ambicja, konflikt, eskalacja konfliktu - i bomba gotowa.

----------


## goobo

Nefer, to nie była kwestia gorszego dnia, wierz mi. Takiej agresji NICZYM nieuzasadnionej jeszcze nie widziałam. Gdybyśmy na nich jeszcze naskoczyli...ale nie, mój teść jest spokojnym kulturalnym człowiekiem, który nie używa obraźliwych słów i nie atakuje personalnie. Decyzja należy do przyszłych klientów - czy chcą brać ekipę, której nie można zwrócić na nic uwagi, bo może skończyć się zbluzganiem od p.., ch.., poj. itepe itede. Ja już wiem, że ręczyć mogę tylko za siebie. Myślę, że dla biednego p. Jana to też była gorzka lekcja.
Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę powspinać się, żeby wyjrzeć przez okno, lub obejrzeć stos niepotrzebnie zamówionej więźby, to zapraszam.

Całe szczęście jak na razie to była nasza jedyna wtopa, reszta okay, w dużej mierze dzięki Muratorowi :smile:

----------


## bettyb

Witam,
poszukuję osoby, firmy z okolic Warszawy do budowy kominka - bez plaszcza wodnego (oczywiście jak każdy inwestor poszukuje kogoś z rozsądnymi cenami :smile:

----------


## bombel79

ja budujac w Markach pod Warszawa wziałem www.kominyikominki.pl chyba z Zielonej Gory... ceonowo zdecydowanie byli lepsi niz miejscowi spece...

----------


## Malwina03

U mojej koleżanki też robili kominek. Powiedziała, że była to zdecydowanie najlepsza ekipa z ekip pracujących na budowie. Cenowo również konkurencyjna. U mnie będą montować kominek w przyszłym tygodniu. Mam nadzieję, że nie zapeszę ich tym wpisem  :smile:

----------


## aigel

Czołem 
Poszukuje sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia firmy która przebuduje istneijące szambo szczelna na przydomową oczyszczalnię z drenażem .

dzieki za wszytskie informacje 
aigel

----------


## rasia

> Witam,
> poszukuję osoby, firmy z okolic Warszawy  do budowy kominka - bez plaszcza wodnego (oczywiście jak każdy inwestor  poszukuje kogoś z rozsądnymi cenami





> ja budujac w Markach pod Warszawa wziałem  www.kominyikominki.pl chyba z Zielonej Gory... ceonowo  zdecydowanie byli lepsi niz miejscowi spece...





> U mojej koleżanki też robili kominek. Powiedziała, że była to zdecydowanie najlepsza ekipa z ekip pracujących na budowie. Cenowo również konkurencyjna. U mnie będą montować kominek w przyszłym tygodniu. Mam nadzieję, że nie zapeszę ich tym wpisem


U mnie też kominek z KominyKominki :Lol:  Stoi od trzech lat, palę w nim prawie codziennie i jest super! :big grin:  Bardzo polecam! :big grin:

----------


## azakrzew

> szukam firmy ktora wykonuje wysokiej jakosci parkiety w warszawie i okolicach. 
> 
> poszukuje rowniez firm wykonujacych meble kuchenne z gory dziekuje


Witam, ja też poszukuję ekipy do desek dębowych (litych). Najchętniej w wykończeniu Loba Naturale. Kogo Szanowne Towarzystwo poleca?

----------


## Jarecki 11

Witam
Szukam sprawdzonego i rozsądnego hydraulika do wykonania kotłowni. Takiego, który umie podłączyć kominek z płaszczem wodnym z buforem i piecem kondensacyjnym i przede wszystkim nie robi tego pierwszy raz w życiu. Jeśli macie kogoś takiego, to proszę o namiary.
Pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## MarcinWk

Nam hydraulikę robił użytkownik forum Starn (http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?3290-starn). Co prawda nie mamy kominka z płaszczem wodnym ale mogę go z czystym sumieniem polecić jako naprawdę świetnego fachowca.

----------


## MarcinWk

> 9.KartonGipsy Słynne Misiaczki, czyli ekipa, która ubrała w w GK i ociepliła wełną mnóstwo znanych mi forumowych i nie tylko domków , są po prostu niesamowici!! Nie znam drugiej tak solidnej, doświadczonej, przemiłej i dbającej o renomę, a jednocześnie tak młodej ekipy!!! Potrafią po roku, czy dwóch zadzwonić czy wszystko w porządku, czy nic nie pękło, a jeżeli nie daj boże pojawi się jakaś ryska na suficie, to jakby była największą rysą na honorze, przylatują na sygnale w najkrótszym możliwym czasie i naprawiają na swój koszt!!!Dosłownie szczęka opada!  Pan Robert: 502469645 Jesteśmy w ciągłym kontakcie... przyjeżdżają dosłownie na każdy drobiazg... niedawno miałam rurę od reku do zabudowania - jechali 50 km, żeby zabudować mi ją przed Świętami!!!



Chciałbym się przyłączyć do poleceń ekipy *Misiaczków*

U nas co prawda sam Pan Robert nie robił lecz jego brat ale współpraca i efekt naprawdę super. BARDZO POLECAM

----------


## azakrzew

No to i ja pochwalę SELKI! Wczoraj zakończyła u mnie prace związane z sufitami podwieszanymi (ok. 300 mkw) i ściankami z GK wielokrotnie polecana na forum ekipa Pana Roberta Hawrylaka – SELKI.
Choć to jest niewiarygodne, ale to jest ekipa, od której inwestor nie musi w zasadzie niczego wymagać, bo oni sami wymagają od siebie wystarczająco dużo. 

W zakresie wyzwań technicznych nic ich nie jest w stanie zaskoczyć, ale co tu się dziwić, jeżeli w zgranym zespole od lat realizują ok 30 domów w ciągu roku. Na każdą okoliczność są w stanie zaproponować rozwiązania optymalne pod względem wytrzymałości i kosztów oraz uzasadnić rzeczowo wybór. Prace w każdym miejscu zaczynają od dokładnej analizy projektu oraz dokumentacji (np. zdjęć instalacji), aby z góry wykluczyć kolizje czy ryzyko uszkodzeń np. przewodów. 

W zakresie potocznie rozumianej „obsługi klienta” i kultury osobistej – nie dorównała im żadna z pracujących u mnie ekip. W trakcie realizacji zdarzyło mi się zmienić zdanie, co do wykonanego już kawałka zabudowy, to mimo napiętego kalendarza, bez ociągania, bez słowa komentarza, rozebrali i zabudowali na nowo duży fragment sufitu. Jedyne, co usłyszałem, to „tu chodzi tylko o to, aby Pan był zadowolony”. Co wyjątkowe, ekipa czuła się odpowiedzialna za budowę i pojawiające się w trakcie inne ekipy, których prace wiązały się z pracami SELKI były pouczane i napominane, jeżeli chciały realizować swoje prace „na skróty”.  

Ktoś mi na początku budowy powiedział, abym nie oczekiwał za wiele od budowlańców w zakresie kultury osobistej. Widać nie spotkał na swojej drodze SELKI. Panowie każdy dzień pracy kończyli sprzątaniem budowy (zresztą nie mówili nigdy budowa, a „Pana dom”), dokładną toaletą osobistą (mimo spartańskich warunków), tak, że kiedy odwiedzałem „mój dom” po pracy witali mnie w wysprzątanym wnętrzu, odświeżeni, uśmiechnięci, gotowi do prezentacji wykonanych prac i wysłuchania ewentualnych uwag, które jeśli były i okazały się zasadne następnego dnia były uwzględniane. Nigdy nie musiałem o nic dwa razy prosić ani niczego powtarzać – (”poproszone= zrobione”). Wyjeżdżając na weekend zostawili budowę tak wysprzątaną, że trudno byłoby stwierdzić, że trwają tam prace. Gdy dziękowałem, usłyszałem tylko „przecież mógł Pan mieć w weekend gości, więc musiał być porządek”.

„Misiaczki” WIELKI SZACUNEK!

Szczerze polecam!

----------


## Nefer

Chyba zacznę pobierać opłaty od Selków  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## azakrzew

oj, oj, nie jesteś jedyną Inwestorką mile wspominaną przez Misiaczków, więc z tą wyłącznością / opłatami to bym tak nie szalał

----------


## Nefer

Co nie zmienia faktu, że u mnie zaczęli  :smile:  i przyciągnęłam ich na Forum  :smile:

----------


## darej

> Witam
> Szukam sprawdzonego i rozsądnego hydraulika do wykonania kotłowni. Takiego, który umie podłączyć kominek z płaszczem wodnym z buforem i piecem kondensacyjnym i przede wszystkim nie robi tego pierwszy raz w życiu. Jeśli macie kogoś takiego, to proszę o namiary.
> Pozdrawiam
> Jarek


Zdecydowanie polecam p. Roberta. Człowiek rzeczowy, konkretny, słowny, znający się na robocie i normalny cenowo. Zrobił u mnie całą hydraulikę (podłogówka w całym domu, wod-kan, kotłownia połączona z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym) i nadal jestem zadowolony. Tel do niego 512 150 034

----------


## agol

> Poprosimy na prv kontakt do Pana Nowakowskiego od drenażu. Jeżeli macie jakies godne polecenia firmy które zajmują się drenażami i odwodnieniem działki będziemy wdzięczni za kontakty


A ja polecam Pana o nazwisku Zapora, od drenażu....nie wiem czy jest chwalony czy nie ale u mnie spisał się na wielki +...po przejściach z fimą krzak która o mało nie zawaliła mi domu bez pomyślunku kopiąc dół, Pan Zapora przyjechał, wycenił, ekipa dobrze przygotowana, sprzęt profesjonalny, trochę Pan Zapora nerwowy i klnie jak szewc ale co tam .... każdemu się zdarza hehe.... http://www.zapora.pl/?id=2   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotr.d

Witam. Czy może ktoś mi polecić ekipę do budowy stanu surowego budynku. Budowa w okolicach Warszawy, powiat Wołomiński. Szukam sprawdzonej solidnej ekipy i niepijącej, której nie trzeba na każdym kroku pilnować.
Poszukuję również kierownika budowy z tych okolic.
Proszę o namiary na PW lub na forum. Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## marek123456

Witam, czy ktoś mógłby z czystym sumieniem polecić dobrą ekipę parkieciarzy? Bardzo dziękuję za każde polecenie.

----------


## krzysiek22

> Witam. Czy może ktoś mi polecić ekipę do budowy stanu surowego budynku. Budowa w okolicach Warszawy, powiat Wołomiński. Szukam sprawdzonej solidnej ekipy i niepijącej, której nie trzeba na każdym kroku pilnować.


Witam, ja również budowałem mój domek w tych okolicach i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę, która postawiła mój dom (też polecono mi ją na forum). W pierwszym etapie budowali do stanu surowego zamkniętego a później po małej przerwie robili prace wykończeniowe do stanu deweloperskiego. Budowa przebiegła sprawnie i bez większych problemów pomimo tego że nieraz bywaliśmy tylko raz w tygodniu na budowie. Przede wszystkim był ład i porządek i cała organizacja po ich stronie włącznie z zamawianiem materiałów (robili ze swoim materiałem). kontakt: 530-369-863.




> Witam, czy ktoś mógłby z czystym sumieniem polecić dobrą ekipę parkieciarzy? Bardzo dziękuję za każde polecenie.


Przyłączam się do pytania. Poszukuję również sprawdzonych glazurników i ekipę od kostki brukowej. Najlepiej firmy dobre i tanie  :smile:

----------


## krzysiek22

> Witam. Czy może ktoś mi polecić ekipę do budowy stanu surowego budynku. Budowa w okolicach Warszawy, powiat Wołomiński. Szukam sprawdzonej solidnej ekipy i niepijącej, której nie trzeba na każdym kroku pilnować.


Witam, ja również budowałem mój domek w tych okolicach i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę, która postawiła mój dom (też polecono mi ją na forum). W pierwszym etapie budowali do stanu surowego zamkniętego a później po małej przerwie robili prace wykończeniowe do stanu deweloperskiego. Budowa przebiegła sprawnie i bez większych problemów pomimo tego że nieraz bywaliśmy tylko raz w tygodniu na budowie. Przede wszystkim był ład i porządek i cała organizacja po ich stronie włącznie z zamawianiem materiałów (robili ze swoim materiałem). kontakt: 530-369-863.




> Witam, czy ktoś mógłby z czystym sumieniem polecić dobrą ekipę parkieciarzy? Bardzo dziękuję za każde polecenie.


Przyłączam się do pytania. Poszukuję również sprawdzonych glazurników i ekipę od kostki brukowej. Najlepiej firmy dobre i tanie  :smile:

----------


## Qter

> Witam, czy ktoś mógłby z czystym sumieniem polecić dobrą ekipę parkieciarzy? Bardzo dziękuję za każde polecenie.


Hej,

Polecam p. Jarosława Żaka tel. 602-335-387 - mi kładł deski Iroko na ogrzewanie podłogowe + wykonanie schodów (obłożenie wylanych stopni drewnem) - cała praca przebiegła bez najmniejszych zastrzeżeń. 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## chemfiz

Witam,
czy możecie polecić ekipę do wykonania kompleksowej budowy do stanu developerskiego włącznie w Sulejówku.

Chodzi o to żeby jedni na drugich nie jęczeli że ten to to mógł zrobić lepiej itd, chodzi o zgrany zespół firm współpracujących ze sobą lub firmę konkretną która większość wykonuje samodzielnie a specyficzne rzeczy we współpracy z inną. Ale tylko jedna firma zarządza pracami i za nie odpowiada.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## kamyk68

Potrzebuję rzeczoznawcę bądż biegłego sądowego do oceny drzwi garażowych .
Sprawdzonych jakiś najlepiej .Może ktoś ma jakieś namiary i doświadczenia w tym zakresie.

----------


## kowax

Ponawiam prośbę o podanie namiarów na solidnych wykonawców SSO. Dotychczasowe poszukiwania dają dużo do myślenia. Podawane ceny naprawdę są różne i uzależnione są od różnego stanu SSO. Jedni kończą na krokwiach, inni kryją deskowaniem i papą jeszcze inni kończą z pokryciem i orynnowaniem. Jakie kryteria przyjąć i kogo polecacie , czy dach oddać odrębnemu wykonawcy jako całość tak by mieć gwarancje jakości?

----------


## salik

Jako że zakończyliśmy pewne etapy prac wykończeniowych na naszej budowie, przyszedł czas na podsumowanie.
Z wielu ekip które przewinęły się przez naszą budowę, najbardziej byliśmy zadowoleni z wielotygodniowej pracy glazurnika.
Niniejszym chcieliśmy polecić forumowego vadiola (i jego pomocnika  :wink:  ) za wykonanie naprawdę świetnej roboty w naszych łazienkach i na naszych podłogach.
To jedna z tych (niewielu) ekip, która wykonuje swoją pracę rzetelnie i  fachowo, a przy tym doradza, pomaga i słucha potrzeb inwestora.
Dziękujemy Panie Robercie!

Niestety pozostałe ekipy nie spełniły pokładanych w nich nadziei i ich praca spowodowała dla nas albo dodatkowe nerwy albo dodatkowe koszty, więc ciężko mi je polecić...

----------


## hania123

> Ponawiam prośbę o podanie namiarów na solidnych wykonawców SSO. Dotychczasowe poszukiwania dają dużo do myślenia. Podawane ceny naprawdę są różne i uzależnione są od różnego stanu SSO. Jedni kończą na krokwiach, inni kryją deskowaniem i papą jeszcze inni kończą z pokryciem i orynnowaniem. Jakie kryteria przyjąć i kogo polecacie , czy dach oddać odrębnemu wykonawcy jako całość tak by mieć gwarancje jakości?


mogę polecić ekipę, która budowała u mnie, od fundamentu po ułożenie dachówki, polecam ich , bo naprawdę są w porządku , Piotr 603625310, można powołać się na budowę w Marylce

----------


## krolikos

> Ponawiam prośbę o podanie namiarów na solidnych wykonawców SSO. Dotychczasowe poszukiwania dają dużo do myślenia. Podawane ceny naprawdę są różne i uzależnione są od różnego stanu SSO. Jedni kończą na krokwiach, inni kryją deskowaniem i papą jeszcze inni kończą z pokryciem i orynnowaniem. Jakie kryteria przyjąć i kogo polecacie , czy dach oddać odrębnemu wykonawcy jako całość tak by mieć gwarancje jakości?


Ja mogę polecić swoje ekipy pod wodzą Pana Wojtka - 605588702,
Robili u mnie SSO + dach (deskowanie, papa, dachówka, komin), na każdy etap inna ekipa znająca się na robocie,
Za ustaloną wcześniej cenę zrobili mi kilka dodatkowych prac nie biorąc za to ani złotówki, robią tak jak chce inwestor, nie marudząc, kilka drobnych błędów było ale naprawili bez zbędnego gadania, cenowo bezkonkurencyjni - jak dostałem wycenę zaprzestałem poszukiwania innych ekip,
namiary dostałem również z polecenia z grupy Piaseczyńskiej, moja budowa jest w Głoskowie

Pzdr

----------


## kwiatek6324

Witajcie.

Poszukuje Dekarzy ale specjalistow od plaskich dachow a szczegolnie
od stropodachu odwroconego...

Bede wdzieczny za namiary 

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## adk

> Witajcie.
> 
> Poszukuje Dekarzy ale specjalistow od plaskich dachow a szczegolnie
> od stropodachu odwroconego...
> 
> Bede wdzieczny za namiary 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> AK


I ja i ja ADK  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

kwiatek6324/adk: Bogdan Mituś 501356814 lub Bernard Sobkowski 606760227

----------


## vadiol

> Jako że zakończyliśmy pewne etapy prac wykończeniowych na naszej budowie, przyszedł czas na podsumowanie.
> Z wielu ekip które przewinęły się przez naszą budowę, najbardziej byliśmy zadowoleni z wielotygodniowej pracy glazurnika.
> Niniejszym chcieliśmy polecić forumowego vadiola (i jego pomocnika  ) za wykonanie naprawdę świetnej roboty w naszych łazienkach i na naszych podłogach.
> To jedna z tych (niewielu) ekip, która wykonuje swoją pracę rzetelnie i  fachowo, a przy tym doradza, pomaga i słucha potrzeb inwestora.
> Dziękujemy Panie Robercie!
> 
> Niestety pozostałe ekipy nie spełniły pokładanych w nich nadziei i ich praca spowodowała dla nas albo dodatkowe nerwy albo dodatkowe koszty, więc ciężko mi je polecić...



Bardzo dziękuję za opinie .

----------


## misob

Ja również mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić forumowego Vadiola. Pan Robert wykonał u nas w domu sporo prac : wykończenie 2 łazienek i WC (glazura, terakota, biały montaż wszystkich urządzeń sanitarnych); ułożenie terakoty w holu, jadalni, korytarzach, garażu. Montaz okapu wyspowego.
Współpraca układała się b. dobrze - pełen profesjonalizm.
Ponieważ zdjęcie więcej mówi niż 100 słów - postaram się wrzucić kilka zdjęć naszych łazienek.

----------


## adk

> kwiatek6324/adk: Bogdan Mituś 501356814 lub Bernard Sobkowski 606760227


Dzięki serdeczne. Czy to są sprawdzeni wykonawcy?

----------


## Kasiks

Witam.
Czy może ktoś mi polecić ekipę do budowy stanu surowego budynku. Budowa w Warszawie, początek czerwca. Szukam sprawdzonej solidnej i samodzielnej ekipy, której nie trzeba na każdym kroku pilnować.
Poszukuję również kierownika budowy z tych okolic.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## kukla

> Witam.
> Czy może ktoś mi polecić ekipę do budowy stanu surowego budynku. Budowa w Warszawie, początek czerwca. Szukam sprawdzonej solidnej i samodzielnej ekipy, której nie trzeba na każdym kroku pilnować.
> Poszukuję również kierownika budowy z tych okolic.
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


 Witam
jeśli szukasz dalej mogę polecić dobrą brygadę 
z czystym sumieniem na pw.

----------


## Kasiks

Ok to czekam  :smile:

----------


## rasia

> Ponawiam prośbę o podanie namiarów na solidnych wykonawców SSO. Dotychczasowe poszukiwania dają dużo do myślenia. Podawane ceny naprawdę są różne i uzależnione są od różnego stanu SSO. Jedni kończą na krokwiach, inni kryją deskowaniem i papą jeszcze inni kończą z pokryciem i orynnowaniem. Jakie kryteria przyjąć i kogo polecacie , czy dach oddać odrębnemu wykonawcy jako całość tak by mieć gwarancje jakości?


NIE MA jednej dobrej ekipy robiącej wszystko dobrze od a do z... prywatny inwestor jeszcze bardziej dbający o własną kieszeń i solidność wykonania powinien korzystać, tak jak deweloperzy: z podwykonawców specjalizujących się w poszczególnych etapach. Ja miałam osobno: murarzy, cieśli, dekarzy... każda z ekip perfekcyjna! :smile:

----------


## rasia

Jeszcze do listy moich sprawdzonych wykonawców muszę dopisać, bo pominęłam nieopatrznie, forumowego *ZBYCHA* od wszelkiego rodzaju alarmów, monitoringu, anten... Super przemiły i co najważniejsze rzetelny wykonawca! :big grin:

----------


## pinto13

Witam,

potrzebuje namiar na osobę, która zajmuje się przyłączeniami kanalizacji. Najlepiej od projektu do wykonania ale jak macie kogoś na poszczególne etapy to też poproszę. Miejsce przyłączenia Wawer Międzylesie. Sama kanalizacja bo wodociągu nie ma.

Pzdr

----------


## aganie

Witam, przyłączam się do prośby o wykonawcę SSO, kierownika budowy, elektryka, hydraulika z okolic Nasielska. Jest naprawdę ciężko się zdecydowac.Z góry dziękuję

----------


## kowax

> mogę polecić ekipę, która budowała u mnie, od fundamentu po ułożenie dachówki, polecam ich , bo naprawdę są w porządku , Piotr 603625310, można powołać się na budowę w Marylce


dziękuję za namiar wydaje się kompetentny,... ale okazał się najdroższy...

----------


## kwiatek6324

> dziękuję za namiar wydaje się kompetentny,... ale okazał się najdroższy...


Witaj.

Nie zebym straszyl bo sam wlasnie zaczynam budowe, ale u kolezanki nadbudowe parteru robila
ekipa ktora niby byla polecana itp. Roznica pomiedzy moim wykonawca a nimi na wstepnej wycenie 
byla taka ze byli tansi o 36%.

Kolezance za to spalil sie ostatnio dach bo chyba zle zrobili przejscie komina przez dach..
Wiec de facto nie patrz zawsze na cene.. bo skapy 2 razy traci.

Pozdr
AK

----------


## justkaaa

> bo *oszczedny* 2 razy traci.


...skąpy...

a oszczędny to nie to samo co skąpy  :wink:

----------


## Malwina03

chytry moi drodzy, chtry  :smile: 

Na pewno nie ma co łapać najtańszych, często bez umowy i faktury/rachunku. Ale też ci najdrożsi przesadzają. Zależy w jakim województwie budujesz. W mazowieckim będzie zdecydowanie najdrożej.

----------


## vadiol

> Ja również mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić forumowego Vadiola. Pan Robert wykonał u nas w domu sporo prac : wykończenie 2 łazienek i WC (glazura, terakota, biały montaż wszystkich urządzeń sanitarnych); ułożenie terakoty w holu, jadalni, korytarzach, garażu. Montaz okapu wyspowego.
> Współpraca układała się b. dobrze - pełen profesjonalizm.
> Ponieważ zdjęcie więcej mówi niż 100 słów - postaram się wrzucić kilka zdjęć naszych łazienek.


Dziękuję za opinię .

----------


## ki9

Witam,
Na wiosnę zaczynam budowę domu APS 105 + 2G.
Obecnie szukam kierownika budowy. Macie namiary na kogoś solidnego ?
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## qsi

Poszukuje kogos do podlaczenia gazu od skrzynki do domu wraz z zalatwieniem formalnosci. okolice wołomina

----------


## naszaheidi

Tak,tak,moj drugi dom juz okablowal!!!ZBYCH ma sie rozumiec.
Co do wykonawcow to mam swietnego:
elektryka
wykonawcow SSO
wykonczeniowki.
Budowa w Warszawie.
Z checia podam namiary,prosze pisac na priv.Nie chcialabym tak publicznie

----------


## pinto13

Witam,

poszukuje:
- stolarza do drzwi zewnętrznych, opasek wokół drzwi i cokołów przy podłogach - wszystko na wzór stolarki przedwojennej
- ekipy do ogrodzenie - cześć murowana z cegieł, część metalowe przęsła
- opinii o firmie od okien Termiczni: http://www.termiczni.pl/

Pzdr

----------


## art6

Witam,

Poszukuję dobrego tynkarza od tynków tradycyjnych, buduję w okolicach Legionowa. Ci z którymi do tej pory się kontaktowałem  "wchodzą na budowę tylko po założonych oknach",więc u mnie (okna drewniane) musieliby pojawić się drugi raz czego jakoś nie mogą zaakceptować.
dziękuje za polecenia
pozdrawiam

----------


## Malwina03

Zadzwoń do firmy ANATAK. U mnie robili bez okien i pom montażu przyjechali na "dorobienie" okien. Tynki ładne, już kilku kolejnych fachowców chwaliło.
Są na forum tel. 511 835 310

----------


## anatak

> Zadzwoń do firmy ANATAK. U mnie robili bez okien i pom montażu przyjechali na "dorobienie" okien. Tynki ładne, już kilku kolejnych fachowców chwaliło.
> Są na forum tel. 511 835 310


dziękujemy za polecenie, wykonujemy tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne z agregatu, jeśli chodzi o obróbkę okien po montażu to nie ma żadnego problemu, pozdrawiamy

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> dziękujemy za polecenie, wykonujemy tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne z agregatu, jeśli chodzi o obróbkę okien po montażu to nie ma żadnego problemu, pozdrawiamy


A do Piaseczna dojeżdżacie?

----------


## anatak

> A do Piaseczna dojeżdżacie?


działamy na terenie Warszawy i okolic, więc Piaseczno jak najbardziej w naszym zasięgu
pozdr

----------


## aniaaniaania

mam do polecenia dobrego wykonawcę SSO, więźba +pokrycie i do poddaszy, jak by co proszę na prv, 
jeżeli znacie dobrego dostawcę i montażystę szamba (okolice Tarczyna) proszę o namiary.
Pozdrawiam,
Ania

----------


## Amelka74

Witam,

poszukuję ekipy od elewacji i ogrodzenia (panele ogrodzeniowe). Budowa w okolicach Leszna (pod Warszawą).

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję ekipy od elewacji i ogrodzenia (panele ogrodzeniowe). Budowa w okolicach Leszna (pod Warszawą).


Witam.
Możemy zająć się wykonaniem elewacji, kontkat do nas pod adresem: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...w.sain.pl-url/
Pozdrawiam
Hubert

----------


## pinto13

Witam,

dobra i uczciwa firma od okien drewnianych poszukiwana. Okna w starym stylu ze szprosami. Najlepiej oferująca okna Pozbud.
Ewentualnie opinia o firmie oferującej Pozbud z Otwocka:
ATU AWISTA - BH ul. Górna 62
05-400 Otwock

i

Firma Handlowo-Usługowa "STOLARES" Czesław Maliszewski
3-go Maja 20
08-110 Siedlce

Pzdr

----------


## asbe

Witam,

poszukuję dobrego dekarza, który ma doświadczenie w montażu blachy na rąbek stojący (panele) - pow.dachu około 270 m2

----------


## ros11

Witam,
Kolejny etap budowy zakończony.
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić p. Dariusza Laska (nieraz polecanego na tym forum). Prawdziwy fachowiec w swojej profesji, dopasowuje się do wymagań klienta (a przyznam się, że trochę ich mieliśmy). Jest otwarty na wszelkie niestandardowe rozwiązania (np. barierki). Zawsze odbiera telefony (jak wiecie z doświadczenia nie wszystkim się to zdarza). W kwestii kolorystyki schodów - ma szeroką paletę kolorów jak i również sam usiłuje znaleźć dany kolor jeśli tylko pokaże się do czego ma dopasować (akurat u nas do koloru drzwi). Kolejna ważna rzecz - dokładnie sprząta po wykonanej pracy. Polecam tel. D. Lasek-608404823

----------


## ewa__77

Zostało mi po budowie sporo styropianu KNAUF, gr.30cm
lambda = 0,040
około 15m3 (51 paczek po 0,3m3)
jestem zainteresowana sprzedażą całości
styropian w stanie idealnym, pełne paczki z folijką
do mnie przyjechał prosto z fabryki
leży w już zamkniętm i ogrzewanym domu
Nawet jeśli nie ocieplacie całego domu 30cm styropianu, mozna użyć go na różnego rodzaju wstawki
uatrakcyjniające bryłę budynku. Na przykład można pogrubić "nadwiesić" strefę nad oknami lub wykonać bonie.
cena 110zł za 1m3 (obecnie najtaniej na allegro 139zł)
odbiór własny pod Piasecznem (Głosków)
kontakt [email protected]

----------


## asiemka

Czołem!
Czy ktoś może polecić firmę specjalizującą się w instalacjach odgromowych?
Pozdrawiam,
A.

----------


## regwit

Czy możecie podzielić się namiarami na solidnych wylewkarzy? Muszę ułożyć 20 cm styropianu i zrobić podłogę. W Falenicy ok 98 m2.

Będę wdzięczny bardzo

Witek

----------


## goobo

A ja poproszę o namiar na stolarza, macie może kogoś fajnego do polecenia?

----------


## flyer2

Witam.Czy ktoś budował z firmą" Moment art" Wojciech Dałek z Nieporętu?

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

A ja poszukuję sensownego elektryka i hydralulika.

----------


## Rybka74

ja  z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić solidnego elektryka p.Pawła (Warszawa i okolice)         tel. 508414789

----------


## dorisbis

> A ja poszukuję sensownego elektryka i hydralulika.


Gość sensowny robi dla firmy która budowała mi dom a po tem wykończena podłaczył.
Sławek 504303664

----------


## dorisbis

Nie ja budowałam z firma z Radzymina meil. [email protected]  fajna firemka ugodowa.

----------


## PLN

Poszukuję projektanta do zaprojektowania kuchni,oraz stolarza do mebli kuchennych.

----------


## prosty

Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia z firmą Espiro Property?

http://espiroproperty.pl/

----------


## siwy-74

Witam,
czytamy to forum od dawna i dzięki niemu oraz Waszym opiniom, mięliśmy przyjemność współpracować z polecanym przez Was glazurnikiem forumowym "Vadiolem". Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wykonanej u nas pracy. Pan Robert to bardzo dobry fachowiec (niewielu takich było na naszej budowie). Potrafi sensownie doradzić i nie szuka problemów tam, gdzie ich nie ma. Podsumowując: pełen profesjonalizm, spkokój i opanowanie! Jeżeli szukacie glazurnika, to szczerze polecamy! 
 Dziękujemy Panie Robercie :smile: 
 Agnieszka i Darek

----------


## Michcio&Tuśka

Witamy  :smile: 

Potrzebujemy sprawdzonych wykonawców do wybudowania ogrodzenia oraz śmietnika z klinkieru. Może Ktoś z Szanownych forumowiczów jest w stanie podzielić się kontaktem  :wink: 

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie  :smile: 
Michcio&Tuśka

----------


## MonDav

My tez poprosimy o kontakt do ekipy od ogrodzenia z klinkieru oraz budowy smietnika  :smile:

----------


## kamyk68

Witam

potrzebuję kogoś sprawdzonego do wykonania posadzki epoksydowej może ktoś coś ma?

----------


## asbe

*Cudowna ekipa do stanu surowego*

Musze to napisać, bo czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam.
Dzięki Waszym poleceniom i opiniom budowę swojego domu zleciłam ekipie Pana Mirka Gencla. Tak prowadzonej i wykonanej budowy jeszcze nie widziałam (budowałam już wcześniej dwa domy). Cały etap stanu surowego przebiegał dla mnie jak na wakacjach. Pan Mirek o wszystko zadbał, jego ludzie (i sam pan Mirek oraz jego tata) pracowali od świtu do nocy w niesamowicie trudnych warunkach. Każda moja wizyta na budowie to był miód na serce - ludzi uśmiechnięci, nigdy nie zgłaszali żadnych problemów, sympatyczni i zawsze gotowi do odpowiedzi na moje różne pytania. Na całym terenie wzorowy porządek, a po budowie z "chudziaka" można było jeść. Mój kierownik powiedział, że jeszcze tak wzorowo prowadzonej budowy nie widział. Dzisiaj rozstałam się z tą ekipą i pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że takie szczęście w wyborach wykonawców nie opuści mnie do końca mojej budowy.
*Szczerze i z całego serca, wszystkim planującym budowę w przyszłym roku polecam Pana Mirka i jego niesamowitą ekipę z zacnym Panem Janem na czele.- tel. 502 711 910.*

po edycji:
I bardzo ważne:

Pan Mirek dbał nie tylko o budowę, ale również o moją kieszeń - dzięki niemu nie przekroczyłam swojego założonego kosztorysu - pilnował każdego mojego zakupu, 

a na koniec panowie zrobili mi jeszcze extra dodatkowy fundament pod pergolę - szok!

----------


## akapap

Szukam sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonania i montażu luster na wymiar i szybę do kabiny prysznicowej. Macie kogoś godnego polecenia? Zlecenie raczej z tych większych.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tiffi1

Poszukuję ekipy do położenia komleksowo kostki granitowej okolice Warszawy - możecie kogoś polecić

----------


## dramy

Poszukuje ekipy na roboty wykończeniowe ( sporo roboty - wykonczenie domu 166m2)- glazura ( 2 łazienki + kuchnia) terakota ( kuchnia , jadalnia, wiatrołap, hol, łazienki) karton gipsy i drobne prace murarskie od konca maja poczatku czerwca Piaseczno - Chyliczki

----------


## sylwia1406

polecam hydraulika z Warszawy, przerobił mi całą instalację w zakupionym do remontu budynku. Beż żadnych zastrzeżeń, naprawdę polecam. Telefon do Pana Kamila: 500 504 474

----------


## teka

Witam
dla chcacych wylewac posadzki dam pare porad ktore mozecie Panstwo znalezc na mojej stronie www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl
glownie dla osob ktore beda kladly parkiety prosze zwrocic uwage na grubosc kruszywa by wylewka miala pozniej odpowiednia wytrzymalosc na scinanie pod parkiet.na www zakladka PORADY..my dzialamy w okolicach Plocka do 100km pozdrawiam artur wisniewski

----------


## salik

Szukam ekipy do prac wykończeniowych (malowanie, poprawki tynkarskie, inne prace wykończeniowe).

----------


## Balbina200

> Witam
> 
> potrzebuję kogoś sprawdzonego do wykonania posadzki epoksydowej może ktoś coś ma?


Ja robiłam posadzkę z żywicy na wysoki połysk i będę jeszcze robić "kamyczkową" do garażu.
Wygląda fajnie, jak się sprawuje jeszcze nie wiem, bo to świeża sprawa :smile: 
Chłopaki z Łodzi, ale przyjeżdżają do stolicy :smile: : 603 033 537

----------


## Balbina200

No i przyszedł w końcu i na mnie czas  :wiggle: 
Tadam! Kończę budowę i podsumowuję moje burzliwe przejścia.
Do napisania niniejszego postu skłoniło mnie dzisiejsze zachowanie Roberta z firmy Selka, który po moim jednym telefonie  stawił się dzisiejszego popołudnia na budowie (pół roku po skończeniu prac), a mieszka w innym mieście!, zrobił 4 otwory w podwieszonych przez siebie sufitach i przygotował je pod ponowny, bezproblemowy montaż (po podłączeniu kolektorów). Uratował mi tyłek, bo sufity mieliśmy juz zrobione na gotowo i gdyby nie jego pomoc ciągnąłby mi się ten temat jeszcze parę dni albo, jeszcze gorzej, odbijałby mi się czkawką, jakby sprawą miała zajmować się ekipa hydraulików.
Uświadomił mi jak bezcenna jest możliwość polegania na sprawdzonej ekipie, która po zainkasowaniu kasy za swoją pracę nie zostawi mnie na lodzie, z pojawiającymi się problemami.

Patrząc z perspektywy czasu budowa domu to fantastyczna przygoda, jeśli ma się dobre ekipy :yes: 
U mnie, jak i w większości rzeczy w życiu, albo trafiałam na super cudownych ludzi albo na takich totalnie nazwijmy ich "nieszczęśliwymi przypadkami".
Pewnie dla nich to ja byłam nieszczęśliwym przypadkiem, lub conajmniej wpadką, bo po prostu im nie wyszło, choć przyznaję, że się starali ... przynajmniej na początku.  
Na szczęście ilość nietrafionych decyzji odnośnie ekip budowlanych była niewielka w porównaniu z tymi z pierwszej półki, ale czas, nerwy i pieniądze stracone na  naprawianiu ich błędów będą mi się odbijać czakawką

Na liście najsolidniejszych ekip znalazły się:
- karton-gipsy Robert Hawryluk i firma Selka!: 502 469 645 - 
- elektryk Rafał Puchała!: 609 336 728
- alarmy Robert Arm: 501 142 806
- dach i Janusz zwany Diablo plus Michał Dąbrowicz z Dachluxa: 500 116 292
- Dariusz Lasek - schody: 608 404 823
- Pan Witek i Artur - glazura: 695 435 814
- orzechowe podłogi i parapety Demoprojekt - Patryk: 602 245 935
- i oczywiście okna i brama garażowa Krzysztof Wycech, zwany Starym!: 604 170 274
- przyłącze wod-kan - Jerzy Łada

Nie jest to jeszcze moje ostatnie słowo, bo kilka ekip nadal pracuje, a i zostały prace na zewnątrz domu, które opiszę i podsumuję po zakończeniu :smile:

----------


## mmonroe

Moze ktos slyszal o opinie o "BRYGADZIE 102" ? Czy sa godni polecenia do remontow generalnych?

Poszukuje kogos do tynkow gipsowych najchetniej robionych recznie (jesli mozna sobie pomarzyc)- remont mieszkania w kamienicy w Warszawie- dziekuje z gory za namiary!

----------


## z klasą 2

witam
poszukuje hydraulika który zrobi cała instalacje wraz CO. Czy ktoś może polecić osobe godną polecenia który nic nie zepsuje i kosztuje sensowne pieniądze?
przeszukałem forum i mam "niby" kilku polecanych ludzi ale wiadomo jak to na forum jest...
może ktoś coś powiedzieć o nastepującej osobie?
Andrzej Matusik 502358661
osoby z kilkoma postami z góry dziekuje...

----------


## daytona

Witam poszukuje projektantów wnętrz. poszukuję firmy która urządzi wnętrze domu , jestem na etapie porównywania wycen i projektów. dzięki za wszystkie linki i wpisy. A ze swojej strony mogę polecić ekipę do budowy domu bądź remontu : www.fenix24.net

----------


## lilka.w

Poszukuję taniej,solidnej ekipy,która uprzątnie dzialkę w Legionowie ze zbędnego piachu i darni (ok 400 m2) i nawiezie ziemi oraz ją rozplantuje. Ziemię moge zalatwić sama,ale potrzeba trzech silnych facetów do łopaty i siekiery!

----------


## uahcim

> witam
> poszukuje hydraulika który zrobi cała instalacje wraz CO. Czy ktoś może polecić osobe godną polecenia który nic nie zepsuje i kosztuje sensowne pieniądze?
> przeszukałem forum i mam "niby" kilku polecanych ludzi ale wiadomo jak to na forum jest...
> może ktoś coś powiedzieć o nastepującej osobie?
> Andrzej Matusik 502358661
> osoby z kilkoma postami z góry dziekuje...


Pan Maciej 502286264 MT Instal

----------


## fantomek24

witam serdecznie poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do tynków maszynowow cementowo wapiennych wewnetrzych, realizacja Pruszków, dzięki

PS dodajcie jeszcze glazurnika, hydraulik i elektryka jak posiadacie warunek sprawdzeni

----------


## darej

> A ja poszukuję sensownego elektryka i hydralulika.


Bardzo proszę:
hydraulik: p. Robert - 512 150 034
elektryk: p. Sławek 501 122 967
O obu mogę napisać same superlatywy. Sensowni, słowni, znający się na robocie, rzetelni, atrakcyjny cenowo. I posprzątają za sobą. Naprawdę fachowcy przez duże "F"

pozdrawiam,
darej

----------


## darej

> *Cudowna ekipa do stanu surowego*
> 
> Musze to napisać, bo czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam.
> Dzięki Waszym poleceniom i opiniom budowę swojego domu zleciłam ekipie Pana Mirka Gencla. Tak prowadzonej i wykonanej budowy jeszcze nie widziałam (budowałam już wcześniej dwa domy). Cały etap stanu surowego przebiegał dla mnie jak na wakacjach. Pan Mirek o wszystko zadbał, jego ludzie (i sam pan Mirek oraz jego tata) pracowali od świtu do nocy w niesamowicie trudnych warunkach. Każda moja wizyta na budowie to był miód na serce - ludzi uśmiechnięci, nigdy nie zgłaszali żadnych problemów, sympatyczni i zawsze gotowi do odpowiedzi na moje różne pytania. Na całym terenie wzorowy porządek, a po budowie z "chudziaka" można było jeść. Mój kierownik powiedział, że jeszcze tak wzorowo prowadzonej budowy nie widział. Dzisiaj rozstałam się z tą ekipą i pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że takie szczęście w wyborach wykonawców nie opuści mnie do końca mojej budowy.
> *Szczerze i z całego serca, wszystkim planującym budowę w przyszłym roku polecam Pana Mirka i jego niesamowitą ekipę z zacnym Panem Janem na czele.- tel. 502 711 910.*
> 
> po edycji:
> I bardzo ważne:
> 
> ...


p. Mirek budował mi również. Najlepsza ekipa z jaką miałem do czynienia. Zdecydowanie same plusy, noo moża poza jednym minusem... Przyzwyczajają, że tacy są fachowcy  :smile:   A później to już różnie bywa..

----------


## lullaby

Witam,

Czy ktoś z Was budował może z *p. Tomaszem Bartkiewiczem*?

----------


## wingerman

Poszukuję wykonawcy wylewek.
Wylewki muszą być super równe i tylko taki wykonawca mnie interesuje.

----------


## agol

Ja potrzebuję sprawdzonych *dekarzy* - okolice Piaseczna..... blacha już czeka na położenie, więc zależy mi na czasie.... proszę o namiary  :smile:

----------


## bami

> Poszukuję wykonawcy wylewek.
> Wylewki muszą być super równe i tylko taki wykonawca mnie interesuje.


 Podbijam  :Smile: 
Ma ktoś takich?

----------


## salik

A to są tacy wykonawcy???  :smile: 
ATSD - super równe wylewki przed wygrzewaniem, po wygrzewaniu mogą już nie być super równe...

----------


## z klasą 2

proponuje wydzielic osobny wątek np "POLECANI WYKOWCY"  z danego wojewodztwa i podzielic na odpowiednie kategorie np.elektryka ,hydraulika,CO,tynki itp
pod kazdym polecanym wykonawcą powinny sie znajdowac nicki osob które go polecają ( np z podanym kontaktem lub nr tel) a takze nicki osob ktore go nie polecaja
osoby ktore maja najwiecej polecen powinny byc sortowane  np na.górze listy, najmniej polecen na koncu
mysle ze znacznie to ulatwi wyszukiwanie osob godnych polecenia i zaoszczedzi mnóstwo czasu poszukującym
chcę pomóc sobie i innym wiec prosze nie negujcie moich uwag/sugestii .forma ulepszenia dowolna zalezna od moderatora
pozdr

----------


## Nefer

Ja jej nie neguję - tylko soft może tego nie znieść. Liczba województw x lista specjalności i zakresów prac + baza danych do przeszukiwania nicków tych co polecają i nie polecają - super - tylko to pomysł na oddzielny portal  :smile:   ....Chyba to nie są kompetencje moderatora  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Jakoś ludzie sobie radzą. A nick jest nieunikniony przy liście polecanych czy nie - w końcu jest koło każdego postu.. Niestety - trzeba włożyć minimum pracy, żeby sobie znaleźć na tej liście (bo ten wątek to lista) to czego się szuka. Może nie jest ta forma idealna, ale ten wątek dotyczy jednego województwa i POLECANYCH. Istnieje drugi wątek NIEPOLECANYCH. I istnieje wyszukiwarka na forum ...

----------


## z klasą 2

ok.myslalem ze cos sie da usprawnic w tym temacie . wiadomo przejrzenie 150 stron i zapamietanie kto go i jak ... jest zadaniem na pare dni a wiadomo w sprawie budowy trzeba wszystko na juz. jak sie nie da to trudno
pozdr

----------


## wingerman

Naprawdę nikt z was nie ma godnych polecenia ekip od wylewek?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Poszukuję wykonawcy wylewek.
> Wylewki muszą być super równe i tylko taki wykonawca mnie interesuje.





> Naprawdę nikt z was nie ma godnych polecenia ekip od wylewek?


...bo nie ma czegoś takiego jak "super równe". Zawsze jak się chce to można się do czegoś przyczepić.

----------


## darkob

> Naprawdę nikt z was nie ma godnych polecenia ekip od wylewek?


Jak chcesz to podam na PW.Robili u brata i jeszcze innych w okolicy,widziałem na poziomicy,podloga idealnie równa.

----------


## wingerman

> Jak chcesz to podam na PW.Robili u brata i jeszcze innych w okolicy,widziałem na poziomicy,podloga idealnie równa.


No to pewnie, że chcę.

----------


## remx

Jestem kolejnym inwestorem  bardzo zadowolonym z pracy glazurnika Vadiola.
Vadiol wykonywał u mnie łazienkę. Prace były kompleksowe - pod klucz. Nie tylko solidnie wykonuje pracę - rozsądnie doradza dobór materiałów wykończeniowych i zestawienia kolorystyczne starając się (grzecznie) uchronić inwestora od błędów. 

Wykonywał u mnie także rozbudowę instalacji wody - wyszło lepiej niż moja ekipa hydraulików. Vadiol - nie myślałeś może aby zostać hydraulikiem?

----------


## prosty

> Witam poszukuje projektantów wnętrz. poszukuję firmy która urządzi wnętrze domu , jestem na etapie porównywania wycen i projektów. dzięki za wszystkie linki i wpisy. A ze swojej strony mogę polecić ekipę do budowy domu bądź remontu : www.fenix24.net


Polecam biuro Medyńscy Projektowanie zajmujące się aranżacją wnętrz.

http://projekty-wnetrz.com/

Projektowali dla nas wnętrza domu i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni ze współpracy i efekty. Dodatkowo mili ludzie, wkładający dużo zaangażowania w pracę.

----------


## adk

Szukam zduna do wybudowania kominka zewnętrznego. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## vadiol

> Jestem kolejnym inwestorem  bardzo zadowolonym z pracy glazurnika Vadiola.
> Vadiol wykonywał u mnie łazienkę. Prace były kompleksowe - pod klucz. Nie tylko solidnie wykonuje pracę - rozsądnie doradza dobór materiałów wykończeniowych i zestawienia kolorystyczne starając się (grzecznie) uchronić inwestora od błędów. 
> 
> Wykonywał u mnie także rozbudowę instalacji wody - wyszło lepiej niż moja ekipa hydraulików. Vadiol - nie myślałeś może aby zostać hydraulikiem?


Bardzo dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## ewa__77

> Ja robiłam posadzkę z żywicy na wysoki połysk i będę jeszcze robić "kamyczkową" do garażu.
> Wygląda fajnie, jak się sprawuje jeszcze nie wiem, bo to świeża sprawa
> Chłopaki z Łodzi, ale przyjeżdżają do stolicy: 603 033 537


jak wyglada cena z metra za taka zywice (na połysk) i czy zauważyłaś może czy sie to elektryzuje. Czytałam gdzies ze jest z tym problem.

----------


## hary2006

Możecie polecić kogoś do wykonania RĘCZNEGO tynków cementowo wapiennych? Krucho z prądem trójfazowym, sąsiedzi nie mają niestety, agregat drogo wychodzi, a "swój" prąd będziemy mieli jak się Enerdze zachce  :sad:  (mają czas do grudnia)
Za dwa tygodnie będziemy już mieli instalacje w scianach więc głupio byłoby marnowac czas

----------


## lilka.w

Poszukuję dobrego hydraulika do zamontowania pompy w ogrodzie do nawadniania- studnia głębinowa 11,5 m .Legionowo.

----------


## Kolinml

Skąd jest ten pan Mirek? 


> *Cudowna ekipa do stanu surowego*
> 
> Musze to napisać, bo czegoś takiego się nie spodziewałam.
> Dzięki Waszym poleceniom i opiniom budowę swojego domu zleciłam ekipie Pana Mirka Gencla. Tak prowadzonej i wykonanej budowy jeszcze nie widziałam (budowałam już wcześniej dwa domy). Cały etap stanu surowego przebiegał dla mnie jak na wakacjach. Pan Mirek o wszystko zadbał, jego ludzie (i sam pan Mirek oraz jego tata) pracowali od świtu do nocy w niesamowicie trudnych warunkach. Każda moja wizyta na budowie to był miód na serce - ludzi uśmiechnięci, nigdy nie zgłaszali żadnych problemów, sympatyczni i zawsze gotowi do odpowiedzi na moje różne pytania. Na całym terenie wzorowy porządek, a po budowie z "chudziaka" można było jeść. Mój kierownik powiedział, że jeszcze tak wzorowo prowadzonej budowy nie widział. Dzisiaj rozstałam się z tą ekipą i pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że takie szczęście w wyborach wykonawców nie opuści mnie do końca mojej budowy.
> *Szczerze i z całego serca, wszystkim planującym budowę w przyszłym roku polecam Pana Mirka i jego niesamowitą ekipę z zacnym Panem Janem na czele.- tel. 502 711 910.*
> 
> po edycji:
> I bardzo ważne:
> 
> ...

----------


## EmilkaK

Poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy. Miło, gdyby pilnował co się na budowie dzieje. Z budową ruszamy lipiec/sierpień 2012 w okolicach Legionowa, Choszczówki.
Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary. 
Na przyszłość obiecuję się dzielić sprawdzonymi ekipami  :smile:

----------


## bettka

Witam, czy poleciecie mi kogoś do wylewek, okolice Warszawy, sprawa dla mnie PILNA.

----------


## asbe

> witam
> poszukuje hydraulika który zrobi cała instalacje wraz CO. Czy ktoś może polecić osobe godną polecenia który nic nie zepsuje i kosztuje sensowne pieniądze?
> przeszukałem forum i mam "niby" kilku polecanych ludzi ale wiadomo jak to na forum jest...
> może ktoś coś powiedzieć o nastepującej osobie?
> Andrzej Matusik 502358661
> osoby z kilkoma postami z góry dziekuje...


Szczerze polecam pana Roberta Kowalskiego. Zrobił u mnie całą instalację wraz z podłogówką, a wszystko za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## winston

Ja mogę polecić Pana Andrzeja . Buduje , że aż chce się patrzeć. Rzeczowy, solidny szybki i skromny. Wiem, że budował domki ludziom z TV ale nie chwali się tym. Przemawia do mnie jego praca. Telefon mogę dać na priv. Pan mieszka na Bródnie. Mogę go polecić z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## MARCINC111

POLECAM FIRMĘ ADART KOMINKI Zwłaszcz kontakt z Panem Adrianem . Fachowo ,dokładnie,bezproblemowo zgodnie z ustaleniami . Polecam Marcin

www.adartkominki.pl

----------


## salik

Nieładnie się tak samemu reklamować...

----------


## grodka

> dziękujemy za polecenie, wykonujemy tynki gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne z agregatu, jeśli chodzi o obróbkę okien po montażu to nie ma żadnego problemu, pozdrawiamy


My również skorzystaliśmy z usług Pana Tomasza.
Tynki pierwsza klasa. Polecamy!

----------


## anatak

> My również skorzystaliśmy z usług Pana Tomasza.
> Tynki pierwsza klasa. Polecamy!


dziękujemy bardzo za słowa uznania  :smile: 
pozdrawiamy
A&T

----------


## TOMI1975

Jako że dom nieuchronnie zmierza ku końcowi stanu surowego zamkniętego zaczynam szukać wykonawcy do montażu okien. Okna jakie wybrałem to wstępnie PCV Oknoplastu. Czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę montującą te (lub inne PCV) okna z okolic Warszawy, najchętniej powiat Warszawski-zachodni? Z góry bardzo dziękuję! A może ktoś będzie wiedział coś nt. firmy Benix z Pruszkowa (http://www.oknaplast.pl/)?

----------


## Nefer

Aprel.

----------


## Michcio&Tuśka

Witamy   :smile: 

Potrzebujemy sprawdzonych wykonawców do wybudowania ogrodzenia oraz śmietnika z klinkieru. Może Ktoś z Szanownych forumowiczów jest w stanie podzielić się kontaktem. Szukamy również wykonawcę który podejmie się położenia tynku baranek na garażu.

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie 
Michcio&Tuśka

----------


## rrmi

> Aprel.


I ja polecam Aprel jesli chodzi o okna i bramy garazowe a takze napedy do bram .

----------


## TOMI1975

Dzięki! poszło zapytanie ofertowe do Aprelu.
pozdrawiam,

----------


## interona

Z klasa 2, jeśli temat masz aktualny, to mogę Ci polecić hydraulika. Jestem b. zadowolona, instalacje bez zarzutu, dobrze doradził, dzięki niemu zdecydowałam się także na panel solarny i mam z głowy problem ciepłej wody (w słoneczne dni 300 litrów wody o temperaturze 70 stopni, w pochmurne - 35 stopni), jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## z klasą 2

dzieki za pomoc. juz znalazlem odpowiedniego czlowieka na odpowienim poziomie ( rowniez cenowym )
na razie jestem bardzo zadowolony a to malo na razie sie zdarzylo podczas budowy 
pozdr

----------


## interona

Znam to uczucie... rzadko trafia się taka ekipa na medal. Mówią pięknie, a jak przychodzi do "po czynach ich poznacie", to gorzej... Rozumiem, że kogoś od karton-gipsu też nie możesz polecić?...

----------


## ludwik_13

Mogę polecić firmę JANBUD z Anina - w ub. roku robili u mnie stan surowy, w tym całą resztę (poza instalacjami). Nie jest najtańsza, ale pracuje na budowie sam właściciel z synem i pracownikami do niektórych prac. Współpracuje z dekarzami , tynkarzami i ekipą z miksokretem. Przyjmuje zarówno robotę z materiału powierzonego, jak i sam zajmuje się zaopatrzeniem budowy (różnicą w VAT dzielimy się na pół - koszty zakupu). Solidny, jak ma wolne moce przerobowe, to zrobi również drobniejsze prace, do których czasem trudno znaleźć fachowca. Szczerze polecam!
Do instalacji sanitarnych firmę DAREX z Warszawy - ceny za robociznę na poziomie przeciętnym, ale robią szybko i porządnie. Namawiają na użycie lepszych materiałów (nie chińszczyzny) tłumacząc, że to się przecież zalewa betonem. Materiały inwestor może kupić sam albo za ich pośrednictwem w firmie, z którą współpracują (ceny przyzwoite, dowóz gratis).
Do kominka polecam Pana z Celestynowa - fotki w moim Dzienniku. Pracuje powoli, dokładnie i ma duszę artysty. Mnie się podoba to, co wychodzi spod jego ręki.
Jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany - namiary na priv.

----------


## agol

Szukam kogoś godnego polecenia do wykonania podwieszanych sufitów, okolice Piaseczna.

----------


## Nefer

POLECAM serdecznie - ciąg dalszy 


- *wykonawca stanu surowego otwartego i dalszego ciągu również*  :smile:  - Mariusz Andruszkiewicz - tu na forum *Mariusz_A.* Mariusz był inwestorem zastępczym - zajmował się koordynacją ekip, organizowaniem sprzętu i zakupem materiałow oraz "żeby wszystko szło wg. sztuki i prawidłowo".

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę w lutym 2008. SSO powstało w 3 miesiące. Każda ekipa od Mariusza jest godna polecenia:
- murarze
- dekarz
- tynki wewnętrzne
- ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne

Moim zadaniem było tylko robienie zdjęć na budowie ( do wglądu w dzienniku)

- *wykonawcę instalacji wewnętrznej gazowej*+ przeprowadzenie do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu + skrzynka. Panowie zrobili bardzo starannnie, nie demolując nic po drodze, uważnie i estetycznie. Cała praca trwała 6 godzin z malowaniem rurek. 
Dostałam wszystkie papiery wraz z inwenratyzacją geodezyjną.
Pan Robert  ( 509-716-979) pomaga również w kontakcie z gazownią warszawską  :smile:  

 - *wykonawcę ocieplenia poddasza i cudów z G-K - czyli słynne MISIACZKI * Chyba wszystko już zostało napisane. Cudowni fachowcy, cudowni ludzie. 
Pan Robert  - 502-469-645

- *dostawcę okien/drzwi/ bramy garażowej* (Hormann) czyli forumowy *Stary*  :smile:  Czyli firma APREL w Warszawie. Fachowiec w każdym calu. Nie wciska ciemnoty tylko mówi jak jest. Jego ekipa do montażu - pierwsza klasa. Towar również bez jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń

- *kominek* - *p. Daniel* (po lewej zdjęcie na stronie http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ ) - najlepsza cena w Polsce na wkład. Fajna współpraca - bezsterowa - terminowa - i przesympatyczna. Kominka nie obudowywałam.

- *klimatyzacja* - *p. Grzegorz Puchalski* - z firmy SMS KLima - kupiłam u niego urządzenia, założyli instalację (przyjeżdżali kilka razy natychmiast po zgłoszeniu gotowości) - bardzo jestem zadowolona z tej współpracy. 

- *wykonawca glazury/terakoty/kamienia* - czyli glazurnika wszechstronnego - i znów pojawi się tu wcześniej wspominany nie raz *Vadiol* forumowy  :smile:  Vadiol już u mnie praktycznie skończył. W życiu nie widziałam, żeby ktoś tak był dokładny i tak dbał o moje pieniądze. Nic sie nie marnuje - doradztwo w pełni fachowe.

- *Podłogi* mistrzostwo świata *forumowego Ghosta* - jatoba olejowana w salonie i kolorowy jesion lakierowany na górze. Pełny profesjonalizm, doradztwo, bardzo fachowe wykonannie - i co najważniejsze - ludzie się przejmują jak i co robią.

- *Kuchnia* BYła jedna mała poprawka, ale załatwiona w 48 h - ekipa sprawna, myśląca i rozsądna. Materiały bardzo fajne. Zrobiona dokładnie tak jak chciałam. *Firma : Standrex.*

- *Blaty* LLudzie bardzo profesjonalni, bardzo mili, właściciel - fantastyczny człowiek. Wszystko zrobione na tip-top choć nie było łatwo  :smile:  *Firma PRODMAR*. Mają wzorcownię na Radzymińskiej 115 - na ogół zastaniecie tam panią Moniką - polecam serdecznie.
Żadnych problemów z finansami - full professional - a nie myli się tylko ten co nie pracuje  :smile:  Ekipa, właściciel, obsługa w biurze, pomoc w wyborach - wszystko na najwyższym poziomie.

- *Drzwi wewnętrzne* - *Firma Stolarnia Adam* .
Drzwi wykonane w 4 tygodnie, na podstawie zdjęcia, ktore wysłałam  :ohmy:  . Doskonała jakość drzwi dębowych , wybarwianych na mahoń z szybkami z matowego szkła. Ekipa niesamowita - bardzo ciężko pracujący trzej młodziu ludzie. Po montażu 7 par drzwi NIGDZIE nie mam ani kawałeczka pianki montażowej (jednak można ?), po zakończeniu prac wszystko wysprzątane na błysk. A co najważniejsze - panowie bezobsługowi totalnie. Cenowo bardzo ok.
Dokupiłam u nich również 4 pary drzwi do części teściów - sosnę lakierowaną. Śliczne.

*Balustrady ze stali* Polecam - również wykonawca z Forum (profil : http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik91683.htm). Prawdziwi artyści - czarują cuda ze szkła, stali, i wielu innych materiałów (również drewno - współpracują ze stolarzem - artystą - kuchnie, drzwi, blaty , szafy, ale nie pracował u mnie) 
Tu strona firmy : http://www.all-met.pl/ a w dzienniku ich dzieło. 
Ekipa rozpoczęła o 10.00 i pracowała aż skończyła - czyli do 3 rano dnia następnego z jedną przerwą na pizzę. No są niesamowici. Bardzo uważali na ściany, drzwi, listwy, podłogę - a manewrowanie 6-metrową balustradą w wykończonym wnętrzu proste nie jest. Jeśli dorzucimy do tego spawanie, szlifowanie i kucie ... *szacun.* W razie czego dam tel. do szefa. Uwaga: kontakt nie jest łatwy, bo to artyści, ale warto poczekać.


- *wykonawcę Świadectwa Charakterystyki Energetycznej* które to musi posiadać każdy nowy dom, lub sprzedawane/wynajmowane mieszkanie. Obecna tu na Forum Mycha wykonuje profesjonalnie takowe Świadectwa. Właśnie otrzymałam swoje- full profesjonalizm. Tu konto Mychy http://forum.muratordom.pl/uzytkownik63410.htm.


-*Kierownik budowy* - Tomasz Hofman - 505-875-223 (dostałam pozwolenie na podanie numeru) - doskonały fachowiec, ale bez przegięcia - rozsądny człowiek, dbający o kasę inwestora ale nieugięty gdy chodzi o bezpieczeństwo. To nie jest figurant - odbiera poszczególne etapy i jest odpowiedzialny za swoją pracę. Jest również bardzo dyspozycyjny - już parę razy potrzebowałam go "na gwałt" i nigdy się nie zawiodłam.[/QUOTE]


-* Elementy metalowe ogrodzenia - ślusarstwo (również barierki) * -Pan Marek 503-065-703. W końcu fachowiec od ogrodzenia. Straciłam czas na pseudo-handlowców w garniturkach robiących pomiary poziomicą  :smile: . Cenowo normalny - w porównaniu z konkurencją o 30 % tańszy. I robi rzeczy "dziwne" - np. zupełnie prosty wzór, który nie wygląda jak z Castoramy. 

-* Kostka wjazd, chodniczki, odwodnienie * -Pan Michał 668-664-705.
Michał z ekipą (codziennie 8 ludzi) pracował u mnie 6 dni. Teoretycznie było niewiele roboty - jakieś 120 metrów. W efekcie wyszło jakieś 160. Do tego teren okazał się koszmarny. Poszło 56 ton piasku, 5 ton cementu i 173 m2 kostki z obrzeżami. Zdjęcia można obejrzeć w dzienniku. My wybraliśmy kolor kostki - Pan Michał zaprojektował resztę. 
Zrobił: odwodnie rynien (z osadnikami i  wkopaniem 6 beczek), podniesienie terenu (miejscami 1,5 metra różnicy na długości 20 metrów), podniesienie 2 studzienek (o 70 i o 50 cm) przeniesienie wjazdu do posesji, podjazd do garażu, chodniczki wokół domu i poszerzenie tarasu. Pracowali od 6.00 rano do 18.00 - 19.00. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich pracy. Cena również bardzo uczciwa. Ekipa z okolic Wyszkowa, więc W-wa i mazowieckie w ich polu rażenia  :smile:

----------


## z klasą 2

> Znam to uczucie... rzadko trafia się taka ekipa na medal. Mówią pięknie, a jak przychodzi do "po czynach ich poznacie", to gorzej... Rozumiem, że kogoś od karton-gipsu też nie możesz polecić?...


niestety nie mam osoby od KG
prawdopodbnie podejmnie sie tego osoba ktora bedzie wykanczała wnetrze
ale to dopiero we wrzesniu
pozdr

----------


## Darkol

Witam .
Pilnie poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od elewacji (ocieplenie + tynk + podbitka + cokół z płytki klinkierowej).
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## salik

Nefer - obawiam się żę Twoje polecenia związane z budową w 2008 roku są już średnio aktualne  :sad: 
Kilka z polecanych przez Ciebie ekip, nie sprawdziło się w ostatnich 2 latach u inwestorów, może więc czas przestać ich polecać, bo sprawa się robi mało aktualna...

----------


## Nefer

Polecenia to tylko polecenia. Ludzie się zmieniają i nikt z polecających nie daje gwarancji na ludzi. U mnie się sprawdzili. Jeśli u kogoś się nie sprawdzili to powinni pojawić się na czarnej liście. A ekipa od kostki wyszła ode mnie 2 dni temu.

----------


## EMW

Polecam ekipę do karton-gipsów pana Pawła 502 711 468. Jedna z najlepszych ekip jaka u nas pracowała. Wszystko super wykonane, dbali o porządek, przy okazji przypilnowali nam inne ekipy, które przyjeżdżały na poprawki. Gdy pękła płyta na łączeniach nad kominkiem (nie z ich winy) to przyjechali i naprawili bez słowa i nie chcieli żadnych pieniędzy. Współpraca z taką ekipą to sama przyjemność.

----------


## MonDav

Od karton-gipsów i ocieplenia poddasza polecam ekipę SELKI – Robert Hawrylak, czyli forumowe „Misiaczki”.
Po naprawdę olbrzymich przejściach na budowie znaleźliśmy w końcu ekipę – marzenie :smile: 
Fachowcy przez duże F! Praca wykonana bardzo profesjonalnie, terminowo i czystko. Panowie są niewiarygodnie uczciwi, uprzejmi, radośni i zawsze służą pomocą. Doradzają, pomagają, proponują swoje pomysły. No po prostu rewelacja! Praca ukończona w dokładnie określonym terminie. Po zakończonym dniu Panowie zawsze sprzątają, aż miło przyjechać na budowę! A po zakończeniu całego zlecenia w domku – jak w pudełeczku. Sufity- przepiękne, równiutkie, gładziutkie.... półeczeki jak marzenie! Poddasze ocieplone rewelacyjnie, równiutko, cieplutko i zgodnie z ustaleniami. Przede wszystkim Panowie mają profesjonalny sprzęt, świetne podejście do pracy no i co najważniejsze, znają się na swojej robocie.  Polecam wszystkim bez mrugnięcia okiem. Dobrze wiemy, jak ciężko w tych czasach trafić na naprawdę uczciwych i dobrych fachowców. A tu proszę, dla Pana Roberta i trzech pozostałych Panów uczciwość i dobre wykonanie to po prostu podstawa! Panowie, wraz z Mężem cieplutko pozdrawiamy! Będziemy Was zawsze miło wspominać!

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Jako że dom nieuchronnie zmierza ku końcowi stanu surowego zamkniętego zaczynam szukać wykonawcy do montażu okien. Okna jakie wybrałem to wstępnie PCV Oknoplastu. Czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę montującą te (lub inne PCV) okna z okolic Warszawy, najchętniej powiat Warszawski-zachodni? Z góry bardzo dziękuję! A może ktoś będzie wiedział coś nt. firmy Benix z Pruszkowa (http://www.oknaplast.pl/)?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...amska-Warszawa

Czy opinia będzie pozytywna, to się jeszcze okaże, bo trochę kiepsko z montażem. Mam nadzieję, że to poprawią.

----------


## CiortCzyKasia

> Szczerze polecam pana Roberta Kowalskiego. Zrobił u mnie całą instalację wraz z podłogówką, a wszystko za rozsądne pieniądze.


U mnie właśnie pracuje Pan Andrzej Matusik- jak narazie rewelacja! Po masakrycznej ekipie budowlanej pracuje szybko, solidnie, czysto i jest bardzo pomocny- ma niezbędną wiedzę i sam podrzucił kilka pomysłów zresztą rozsądnych :smile:  Jeszcze zrobi nam podłogówkę oraz kominek z płaszczem i inst gazową- cenowo konkurencyjnie  :smile:  na chwilę obecną polecam! :smile:

----------


## slavo_k

Polecam hydraulika z doświadczeniem wykona instalacje:
wodno-kanalizacyjne 
gaz
centralne ogrzewanie 
przyłącza wodociągowe 

Projekty, odbiory, uzgodnienia ZUD

Stare Babice, Kwirynów, Klaudyn, Ożarów Mazowiecki, Warszawa, Izabelin, Borzęcin, Zielonki

Ryszard
608711479
22/7529294

----------


## lullaby

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić firmę, która solidnie wykona pokrycie dachu membraną Sika wraz z obróbkami blacharskimi i orynnowaniem?
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## agol

A ja polecam....polecanego już wcześniej *Vadiola*  Właśnie kończy u nas prace wykończeniowe i smutno nam go wypuszczać z domku...ale niech się nie martwi bo jeszcze będziemy go męczyć (jest jeszcze druga łazienka  :big tongue:  )  :smile:  W skrócie -  wcześniej było u nas ze 3 glazurników do wyceny, każdy z nich miał jakieś problemy... a to że prysznic murowany, a to że nie da się zrobić podwieszanych umywalek itp...no jak to bywa wyszukiwanie problemów...Pan Robert - *Vadiol* - na wstępie nie widział żadnych problemów, na wszystko znalazł rozwiązanie, zrobił mi łazienkę tak jak chciałam,  doradzał...odradzał...fachowa pomoc na każdym kroku....Ułożył również gres, równiutko, i starannie.  Na prawdę polecam, tak solidnego człowieka dawno nie widziałam, robił od rana do wieczora, no dużo by chwalić .... bo mało takich jest osób  :smile:   Może niedługo zamieszczę jakieś fotki mojej pięknej łazienki  :smile:

----------


## agol

A może ktoś zna w miarę niedrogą firmę/ekipę od barierek schodowych - metal+poręcze drewniane - okolice Piaseczna.... Będę wdzięczna.

----------


## strix

Po zakonczeniu przygody z budowaniem moge polecic 2 ekipy - tynki wewnetrzne cem-wapienne - p. Majchrzak znany chyba tutaj dosc mocno. Wszyscy fachowcy po drodze zachwycali sie jego tynkami.

Druga ekipa na medal to p. Lukasz Chmiel - dzialajaca na naszym terenie choc i dalej tez. Robia wszystko od ocieplenia poddasza - bardzo dokladnie i elegancko poradzili sobie z 2 warstwami welny, przez karton gipsy, gipsowanie - 3 warstwy rewelacyjnie gladko, po 2 latach nic nie peka. Piekne formy z plyt gk potrafia wyczarowac, glazury, terakoty - perfekt. Sa w stanie zrobic wszystko lacznie z kostka. Maja swietne ceny na bdb farby flugera, oczywiscie tez maluja wnetrza jak jest taka potrzeba. Panele, wyladziny - wsio co potrzeba. Maja duze doswiadczenie, bo robia non-stop od przeszlo 10 lat rowniez w nowoczesnych biurach itd wiec maja spory polot i wyczucie estetyczne. Co najwazniejsze robia w konkretnym tempie, dokladnie i naprawde mysla przy tym. Ceny srednie, ale przy tej jakosci prac, jak juz zaczeli nie szuklem dalej - po prostu przyjemnie bylo patrzec, rowniez na to jak trzymali porzadek podczas prac. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Dorobili sie strony ostatnio nawet www.lukaszchmiel.pl

Bylem zadodowlony rowniez z tynkow zewnetrznych ale chlopaki juz nie robia w Mazowieckim  :sad:  byli super!



Pozdro
s

----------


## kade7

Poszukuje kogoś sprawdzonego od tarasów - obłożenie deską, kompozytem lub czymś innym.

----------


## gaga33

moge polecić świtna ekipę budowlaną, która stawia mi domek, domy stawiaja ponad 30 lat, sa precyzyjni, zaufani i naprawdę szybko stawiają, a do tego sa *NIEDRODZY* i to bardzo niedrodzy, także jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie to wyslę numer kontaktowy.

wysyłam jedno zdjecie z naszych postepów:

----------


## RL

Witam wszystkich,

czy możecie polecić glazurnika, który perfekcyjnie wykona hydroizolacje balkonów i ułoży płytki na nich?

----------


## wingerman

Co prawda nie wypada mi się samemu polecać ale z ciekawości zapytam przynajmniej o lokalizację budowy i powierzchnię.  :smile:

----------


## roman2707

Ja polecam elektryka,solidny tani i nie robi za punkt tylko od całości za dobrą cenę+instalacja alarmowa gratis .Działa w Legionowie i okolice to telefon 880054310

----------


## pinto13

Poszukuje: 
- dobrego producenta/punkt sprzedaży sztukaterii zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych.
- osoby, która wykona parapety z blachy

Pzdr

----------


## hubertsain

> Poszukuje: 
> - dobrego producenta/punkt sprzedaży sztukaterii zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych.
> - osoby, która wykona parapety z blachy
> 
> Pzdr


Sztukaterie kilkukrotnie braliśmy z firmy Klonpak z Grodziska Mazowieckiego - http://www.klonpak.pl/ jakość OK.
Po parapety udaj się do najbliższej firmy sprzedającej i montującej dachy, jak mają gientarkę to powinni Ci zrobić od ręki.

----------


## DIY

> moge polecić świtna ekipę budowlaną, która stawia mi domek, domy stawiaja ponad 30 lat, sa precyzyjni, zaufani i naprawdę szybko stawiają, a do tego sa *NIEDRODZY* i to bardzo niedrodzy, także jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie to wyslę numer kontaktowy.
> 
> wysyłam jedno zdjecie z naszych postepów:


To  chyba twoja rodzina bo ekipa nadaje się czarną listę.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Ja polecam elektryka,solidny tani i nie robi za punkt tylko od całości za dobrą cenę+instalacja alarmowa gratis .Działa w Legionowie i okolice to telefon 880054310


 Dobre! Pierwszy post na tym forum i już polecenie ekipy...
Jeśli trafi się ktoś naiwny, to pragnę uświadomić, że nie ma tanich i dobrych elektryków! Nie jestem elektrykiem, ale z pokrewnej branży i przez 20 lat pracy na budowach naoglądałem się efektów pracy takich "tanich i dobrych"...
A już jak elektryk robi instalację alarmową gratis, to... mi się scyzoryk w kieszeni otwiera. Nie dla tego, że to moja branża, ale dlatego, że wiem, jak wyglądają takie "instalacje alarmowe" i co są warte...

----------


## hary2006

dokładnie tak jak piszesz. 
Dodam jeszcze że domyślam się, ze ten elektryk ma na imię Roman  :big tongue: 

Dla równowagi polecę swojego elektryka, kilkanaście lat w branży, sporo nam doradził
Działa w Warszawie i okolicach
505868279

----------


## ashtare

Hej,

droga byla wyboista i pelna zakretow.. a to dopiero poczatek!  :wink: 

ale powoli widac swiatelko w tunelu (dostalismy decyzje na energie  :wink:  wiec czas na decydujace stracie - wybor ekipy. nie ukrywam ze nie wiem jak ostatecznie bedziemy budowac (tzn wszytsko jedna ekipa, czy jedna ekipa plus troche naszej pracy czy nasza praca plus rozne ekipy) zalezy jak sie bedzie ukladalo z kasa i na jak 'gospodarcze' metody trzeb bedzie postawic.

oczywiscie bede przeszukiwac forum w poszukiwaniu namiarow na rozne dobre firmy budowlane (chociaz z tego co widze nie ma dobrej - zawsze jest tak jak juz znajde przynajmniej dwie pozytywne opinie trafi sie zaraz jakis razacy negatyw) ale jakby co juz teraz mozecie polecac  :wink:  jak traficie na moj post.

poki co zakleszczylam sie na firmie z wawy WiM Group - za nic nie moge znalesc waszych opinii! tylko przez nich zalozone forum..
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Modli%C5%84ska

ktos moze cos o nich powiedziec

----------


## t_ku

Witam.
Poszukuję sprawdzonej (aktualnej) ekipy do wykonania tynków wewnętrznych - cem.wap.lub gipsowych (do ustalenia) maszynowo.
Warszawa-Wawer
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## anatak

> Witam.
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej (aktualnej) ekipy do wykonania tynków wewnętrznych - cem.wap.lub gipsowych (do ustalenia) maszynowo.
> Warszawa-Wawer
> Z góry dziękuję.


zapraszam do obejrzenia naszych prac
pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

Szukam sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania instalacji CO+CWU w oparciu o piec kondensacyjny gazowy. Chodzi o kompletną usługę dostawu urządzeń i montaż wraz z odbiorem i uruchomieniem. Dom znajduje się w Zaborowie powiat war-zach. Z góry dziękuję za sprawdzone namiary. Jednopostowcom także dziękuję ale za nie zamieszczanie autoreklamy.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## CiortCzyKasia

Polecam elektryka- znanego już tu na forum- Pana Andrzeja Zielińskiego 604720856. Właśnie wykonał u nas inst elektryczną, domofon, Tv w każdym pokoju, oświetlenie ogrodu i inne... cenowo raczej ok,  :big grin: człowiek bezproblemowy, jak trzeba było coś zamienić to bez focha, na budowie czyściutko, nie widać oznaki zniszczenia czegokolwiek :smile:  Dziękuję i zapraszam Panie Andrzeju i Maćku na ciacho podczas robót przyłączeniowych :smile:

----------


## pinto13

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do podłóg przemysłowych/żywicznych.

Pzdr

----------


## EMW

> Szukam sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania instalacji CO+CWU w oparciu o piec kondensacyjny gazowy. Chodzi o kompletną usługę dostawu urządzeń i montaż wraz z odbiorem i uruchomieniem. Dom znajduje się w Zaborowie powiat war-zach. Z góry dziękuję za sprawdzone namiary. Jednopostowcom także dziękuję ale za nie zamieszczanie autoreklamy.
> Z góry dziękuję.


Polecam Jacka Starneckiego 607 805 016




> Polecam elektryka- znanego już tu na forum- Pana Andrzeja Zielińskiego 604720856. Właśnie wykonał u nas inst elektryczną, domofon, Tv w każdym pokoju, oświetlenie ogrodu i inne... cenowo raczej ok, człowiek bezproblemowy, jak trzeba było coś zamienić to bez focha, na budowie czyściutko, nie widać oznaki zniszczenia czegokolwiek Dziękuję i zapraszam Panie Andrzeju i Maćku na ciacho podczas robót przyłączeniowych


Potwierdzam, Pan Andrzej nie tylko zrobił nam i sąsiadom instalacje, ale także wraz z wykańczaniem kolejnych pomieszczeń przyjeżdża i podłącza kontakty. I mimo że minęło ponad rok dokładnie pamięta, który kabel do czego. Poza tym bardzo dobry kontakt i doradził nam wiele rzeczy, dzięki czemu nie mamy teraz problemów typu ...przydałby się tu jeszcze kontakt ...schodówka itd   - wszystko przemyślane. Poza instalacją elektryczną wykonał nam instalację alarmową, lan , tv, pod domofon.

----------


## gabba

Witam,
Gorąco polecam glazurnika – forumowego Vadiola! 
Dołączam do grona zadowolonych klientów.Potwierdziły się wcześniejsze opinie: 
pracowity, fachowy, świetnie zorganizowany, słowny,  dokładny, cierpliwy-a do tego jeszcze sympatyczny  :big lol:  . Pomimo, że prace rozpoczęte” z marszu”, bez szczegółowego planu- wykonanie bez zastrzeżeń. 
 Życzymy wszystkim takich fachowców na budowach.

----------


## vadiol

> Witam,
> Gorąco polecam glazurnika – forumowego Vadiola! 
> Dołączam do grona zadowolonych klientów.Potwierdziły się wcześniejsze opinie: 
> pracowity, fachowy, świetnie zorganizowany, słowny,  dokładny, cierpliwy-a do tego jeszcze sympatyczny  . Pomimo, że prace rozpoczęte” z marszu”, bez szczegółowego planu- wykonanie bez zastrzeżeń. 
>  Życzymy wszystkim takich fachowców na budowach.


Bardzo dziekuje za opinie .

----------


## iskanna

Witam,
Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego wykonawcę który podejmie się:
- ułożenie kostki granitowej (granitowej, nie betonowej)
- odwodnienie terenu
- dowiezienia ziemi
- zapiaszczenia ziemi i przygotowania gruntu pod sadzenie trawy.

będe wdzięcza,
i

----------


## gaga33

> To  chyba twoja rodzina bo ekipa nadaje się czarną listę.


niestety nie zgodze sie z Toba,ekipa praktycznie skonczyla budowac i jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni,ekipa buduje w mgnieniu oka,poniewaz sklada sie z 7 osob, domy budowali moim znajomym i nie spotkalam sie jeszcze z negatywnymi opiniami, wlasciciel buduje ponad 30 lat domy takze to nie jest ekipa z rocznym doswiadczeniem,POLECAM NAPRAWDE.

----------


## gaga33

Przepraszam, ze nie w temacie,ale jakby ktos byl zainteresowany mam do sprzedania 150 stempli,wysokosc okolo 2,70m ,cena 4zl.Jesli jest ktos z Panstwa zainteresowany prosze o wiadomosc.

----------


## pinto13

Dobra ekipa do ogrodzenia poszukiwana.

Pzdr

----------


## Mikolaj5

Poszukuję konstruktora / architekta do projektu indywidualnego nowoczesnego NISKOENERGETYCZNEGO budynku
Wdzięczny będę niezmiernie za wszelakie formy podpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## wyposaza*

Szukam doświadczonej i solidnej, a zarazem rozsądnej cenowo ekipy do położenia tynku cienkowarstwowego na elewacji domu jednorodzinnego w Warszawie. Dzięki z góry za wszystkie namiary.

JUŻ NIEAKTUALNE.

----------


## Hubcio

Poszukuje dobrej ekipy wykonawczej do SSO. Domek parterowy, uzytkowo 257m2, dach 435m2 na terenie Warszawa-Miedzylesie. Sciana dwuwarstwowa (ceramika 25 + styropian 25). Pokrycie plaska dachowka ceramiczna. Brak piwnic, poddasze nieuzytkowe.

Moze ktos poleci dobrego wykonawce? Ew. prosze o kontakt na [email protected]

----------


## EWBUD

> Szukam doświadczonej i solidnej, a zarazem rozsądnej cenowo ekipy do położenia tynku cienkowarstwowego na elewacji domu jednorodzinnego w Warszawie. Dzięki z góry za wszystkie namiary.


Witam. 
Zapraszam do kontaktu: 667 003 003
Solidnie, faktura.

----------


## MonDav

Poszukujemy sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z pustaka łupanego+podmurówka+przęsła . Dziękujemy za wszelkie namiary

----------


## regwit

Witam 

Poratujcie proszę namiarami na ekipę (nie przeginająca z cenami) od układania kostki brukowej. Potrzebuje położyć 96 m2 kostki Polbruku. Kostkę mam, inne materiały też są zamówione.Teren przygotowany w miarę, okolica piękna. W Falenicy. 

Pozdrawiam Witek

----------


## habzimierz

Witam wszystkich,

buduję w Warszawie (Białołęka) wg projektu Metropolitan http://www.domo.com.pl/projekt-metropolitan i aktualnie szukam:
- dobrych okien wraz z montażem (do stałych forumowiczów  - wiem, ofertę od Jareko już mam  :wink:  )
- ekipy dekarskiej 
- instalatorów c.o. i wod-kan
- instalatorów reku z GWC (ciągle się waham czy na pewno chcę reku  :roll eyes:  )
- wykonawcę schodów stalowych

Polecić mogę wykowawcę stanu surowego, p.*Baranowskiego (Barbud)*, któremu wystawiam solidną 4kę i jego ekipę murarzy czyli p. *Edzia Deniszewskiego*, który zawsze chętnie podpowiada, pomaga i ogólnie wykazuje się inicjatywą

----------


## michalkm

Poszukuje kogoś do położenia szpachli na ścianę 4 x 2,5 m, Warszawa-Ochota, termin najlepiej jeszcze w tym tygodniu. 

Możecie kogoś polecić ? Próbowałem zrobić sam remont i niestety ta jedna ściana okazała się dużym problemem (odpadła z niej farba, razem z wszystkim co było pod nią).

----------


## alisone

Jestem od dzisiaj na forum, przeszukiwałam wpisy w poszukiwaniu dekarzy oraz brukarzy. Jesli to pomoże to spisałam kilka kontaktów w zakresie brukarstwa, od użytkowników forum, którzy polecali tych wykonawców:

1) 502 166 637	Kostka brukowa
2) http://brukujemy.pl/

3) Michał z Wyszkowa	668-664-705	Kostka brukowa
4) SMART-BUD	511 226 732	Kostka brukowa
5) Sławek	                     697 606 322	Kostka brukowa
6) Robert Mińsk Maz.	504 597 061	Kostka brukowa
Zaznaczam, że są  to kontakty wybrane z postów, które przejrzałam na forum, też zamierzam skontaktować się z tymi wykonawcami i kogoś wybrać.
Jeśli tak mogę pomóc na początek :smile: 
A solidnego i doświadczonego Dekarza szukam  nadal, gdyby ktoś jeszcze mógł polecić - to polecam się

----------


## wingerman

Poszukuję elektryka do uzbrojenia rozdzielni z okolic Piaseczna, lub takiego który obsługuję te rejony.

----------


## asiemka

/.../ aktualnie szukam:
- dobrych okien wraz z montażem (do stałych forumowiczów  - wiem, ofertę od Jareko już mam  :wink:  )
- ekipy dekarskiej/.../

Dzień dobry! 
Okna "badałam" ponad dwa miesiące. Też miałam ofertę od Jareko, poza tym z OknoPlastu, Vetrexu, Okno-Polu, MS i OknoPlusa (to PVC) oraz od Rumińskiego i zakładu stolarskiego Stodom (drewniane). Wybrałam OknoPlus i to byl strzał w dziesiątkę. Proces wyceny, doradztwo, transakcja i montaż na najwyzszym poziomie. Jakość bardzo dobra a cena bardzo rozsądna. Też buduję na Białołęce i mogę zamontowane okna zaprezentować.
Ekipę dekarską wybrałam z polecenia Rasi i również mogę ją polecić - to solidna firma pana Wiesława Giernatowskiego z Legionowa. Dach też można u mnie obejrzeć. 
Wszelkie namiary chętnie podam (kontakt na prywatną wiadmomość).
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## habzimierz

*Asiemka*, chętnie 'popacze'  :wink:  
A czy ktoś korzystał z *Dominodach* w Mińsku Mazowieckim?? (dekarz *Mirek Rozwadowski*)
Szukam też opinii o firmie www.hydraulicy.pl ale mało tego na forum, może ktoś ma jakieś świeże wspomnienia?

----------


## t_ku

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> buduję w Warszawie (Białołęka) wg projektu Metropolitan http://www.domo.com.pl/projekt-metropolitan i aktualnie szukam:
> - dobrych okien wraz z montażem (do stałych forumowiczów  - wiem, ofertę od Jareko już mam  )
> - ekipy dekarskiej 
> - instalatorów c.o. i wod-kan
> - instalatorów reku z GWC (ciągle się waham czy na pewno chcę reku  )
> - wykonawcę schodów stalowych
> 
> Polecić mogę wykowawcę stanu surowego, p.*Baranowskiego (Barbud)*, któremu wystawiam solidną 4kę i jego ekipę murarzy czyli p. *Edzia Deniszewskiego*, który zawsze chętnie podpowiada, pomaga i ogólnie wykazuje się inicjatywą


Witam.
Ja korzystałem z usług firmy Oknovist z Otwocka, zajmującej się między innymi dystrybucją i montażem okien Oknoplast Kraków.
U nas się sprawdzili, tak więc mogę polecić. Cenowo też byli bardzo konkurencyjni.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## strix

Kolejna robota zlecona p. Chmielowi - tym razem dom prawie 300m2 znajomego. Projekty wnetrz z wymiarowaniem byly robione w duzym studiu. Mocno skomplikowane. Ekipa p. Chmiela uporala sie z caloscia 2-miesiace. Kumpel nie wierzyl, ze nie bedzie problemow  :wink:  - Nie bylo. Pisze, bo lazienki i zabudowy dla mnie kosmiczne i wrazenie nieziemskie. Jak go odwiedze wkleje foty. U mnie robili 2 lata temu - co prawda nieprownywalnie prostsze rzeczy, ale wszsyko sie trzyma cacy. Polecam, bo chlopaki naprawde czuja to co robia i mysla przede wszystkim. kontakt na ich stronie www.lukaszchmiel.pl

----------


## Mikolaj5

Poszukuję opinii na tema wykonawcy dachów - firmie MAR-BUD Boguszewski?

----------


## justkaaa

U mnie budowa już zakończona więc nie będę trzymała swoich doświadczeń z ekipami tylko dla siebie. Było niestety kilku wykonawców fatalnych, kilku co najwyżej średnich, więc o nich pisać i publicznie oceniać nie będę. Z tych co mogę polecić jako pewniaki:

*Budowa domów pod klucz ad A do Z (same SSO chyba też). Pan Mariusz tel. 881 436 036*. Dobrze, że na niego trafiłam bo uratował moja zaczętą budowę gdy ja już nie miałam siły i wszystkiego dość. Człowiek dbał o moje pieniądze, doradzał we wszystkim jak tylko nie wiedziałam lub miałam wątpliwości. Człowiek z pasją do budowania i mega cierpliwością do pomocy i tłumaczenia jak „krowie przy rowie”.

*Projektowanie wnętrz. Pani Anna 721 017 408.* Kobieta ma smak i umie wczuć się w potrzeby klienta. Nie wydziwia. Projektuje ładnie, ergonomicznie ale i „po ludzku”. Zawsze wykonuje wizualizacje tego co projektuje tak że widać jak wnętrze będzie wyglądać finalnie zanim cokolwiek się w nim zacznie dziać.

----------


## blisset

Witam,

Poszukuję wykonawcy *dwóch okien połaciowych-świetlików nieotwieralnych* w dachu na dwoma pokojami na ostatnim piętrze.
Budynek to 7-piętrowa przedwojenna kamienica w centrum Warszawy z dachem oddzielonym pustką od stropu. Strop w płyty zbrojonej, dach kryty papą o nachyleniu maks 10 stopni. Interesują mnie okna o pow. 0,7-0,9 m2. Dokumentacja architektoniczna dachu szczątkowa.

Polećcie mi jakąś ekipę oraz mądre, trwałe, energooszczędne i trudne do niesolidnego wykonania rozwiązanie  :wink: .

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję
Krzysiek
509 678 872

----------


## lullaby

Czy ktoś może polecić:

1. Firmę od rekuperacji w stropie;
2. Wykonawcę pokryć dachowych membraną np. Sika?

*Wingerman*, spróbuj: Zakład Instalacji Elektrycznych p. Andrzej Urbańczyk Piaseczno, tel. 22 750 27 89
Wykonywał nam przyłącze prądu budowlanego wraz ze skrzynką oraz wszystkimi formalnościami, a także uziom fundamentów, poszło sprawnie, byliśmy zadowoleni, nie wykluczamy dalszej współpracy.

----------


## flyer2

Witam.Właśnie zakończyłem budowęSSO .Z przyjemnością  polecam firmę MURBUD Kamila Kuryły 510748629.Chłopaki pracują szybko i dokładnie.Kamil wyłapał kilka błędów w projekcie dokładając sobie roboty przy okazji.Nie było mowy o zaliczkach,rozliczaliśmy się po zakończeniu każdego etapu.Po udręce z urzędami współpracę z nimi wspominał będę  bardzo dobrze.

----------


## tzoana

Poszukuje architekta adaptujacego z powiatu pruszkowskiego najlepiej. Pzdr

----------


## ashtare

Witajcie!!! ponownie..

Ponawiam moją prośbę w temacie pomocy w odnalezieniu *ekipy do SSO / SSZ.*

Już za chwile dostane pozwolenie a ja wciąż nie mam speca od budowy. POMOCY!!


Oczywiście wszytscy inni godni polecenia - tj. studniarze, fundamenty, kiero budowlany czy inwestorzy - mile widziani!!!!!!

----------


## ashtare

Witam ponownie,

oczywiście zupełnie zapomniałam. Mogę już polecić pierwszych speców.


Pani Architekt która robiła nam adaptacje - http://www.architekci.pl/user/index2.php?uj_id=2289

Okey, końcowa kwota wyszła większa niż na początku, ale na prawdę adaptację wykonała pierwszorządnie, a do tego pomogła w przygotowaniu wszytskich dokumentów do pozwolenia, tak że jak odebraliśmy od niej projekt moglismy od razu zawiesc go do starostwa. (chociaz na sto procent to powiem w przeciągu tygodnia czy się spiasała, jak odbiore pozwolenie :yes:  )




pozdrawiam serdecznie
Aga

----------


## kukla

> Witajcie!!! ponownie..
> 
> Ponawiam moją prośbę w temacie pomocy w odnalezieniu *ekipy do SSO / SSZ.*
> 
> Już za chwile dostane pozwolenie a ja wciąż nie mam speca od budowy. POMOCY!!
> 
> 
> Oczywiście wszytscy inni godni polecenia - tj. studniarze, fundamenty, kiero budowlany czy inwestorzy - mile widziani!!!!!!


                Witaj 
 poszło na PW.

----------


## justkaaa

> U mnie budowa już zakończona więc nie będę trzymała swoich doświadczeń z ekipami tylko dla siebie. Było niestety kilku wykonawców fatalnych, kilku co najwyżej średnich, więc o nich pisać i publicznie oceniać nie będę. Z tych co mogę polecić jako pewniaki:
> 
> *Budowa domów pod klucz ad A do Z (same SSO chyba też). Pan Mariusz tel. 881 436 036*. Dobrze, że na niego trafiłam bo uratował moja zaczętą budowę gdy ja już nie miałam siły i wszystkiego dość. Człowiek dbał o moje pieniądze, doradzał we wszystkim jak tylko nie wiedziałam lub miałam wątpliwości. Człowiek z pasją do budowania i mega cierpliwością do pomocy i tłumaczenia jak „krowie przy rowie”.


Woli uzupełnienia strona internetowa http://abcdomek.pl/




> *Projektowanie wnętrz. Pani Anna 721 017 408.* Kobieta ma smak i umie wczuć się w potrzeby klienta. Nie wydziwia. Projektuje ładnie, ergonomicznie ale i „po ludzku”. Zawsze wykonuje wizualizacje tego co projektuje tak że widać jak wnętrze będzie wyglądać finalnie zanim cokolwiek się w nim zacznie dziać.


Pani Ania niestety nie ma strony WWW. Chyba muszę ja namówić by zrobiła  :wink:

----------


## baniaki

A ja z czystym sumieniem dołączam do polecających ekipę Pana Roberta "Selki" do ocieplania dachu i zabudowy K-G, telefon: 502 469 645. Szybko i dokładnie, z dbałością o szczegóły i wyraźnie wyczuwalną dbałością o zadowolenie klienta  :smile:  Ekipa terminowa, a po zakończonych pracach na budowie czyściutko.

----------


## ashtare

> A ja mogę polecić pana Stanisława Bączka - instalator wod-kan.
> Zawsze widział swoją pracę na tle całości a nie tylko siebie i sam sobie rozwiązywał "nagłe" problemy zamiast kopnąć je pod szafę, jak inni...


hej, mozesz podac nr tel dla potomnych ;D

----------


## Elżbieta78

Ja mogę polecić firmę Oj-Bud z Legionowa. Prace były wykonane na czas i solidnie. Poniżej zostawiam adres firmy:
http://www.ojbud.pl/

----------


## DariaIMichu

> Ja mogę polecić firmę Oj-Bud z Legionowa. Prace były wykonane na czas i solidnie. Poniżej zostawiam adres firmy:
> http://www.ojbud.pl/


Uspokujcie sie w tym Oj-Budzie. Żeście dziś przeprowalidzi zmasowany marketingowy atak? Roboty nie ma to sie za klawiaturę chwyciliście. Wchodzę na forum muratora a tam chwalą Oj Bud. Wchodze na GW http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,106,1...bra_firma.html a tam też chwalą Oj Bud. Za chwilę otworze lodówkę a tam tez będzie ktoś kto będzie chalił Oj bud. Dajcie spokój bo już zaczynam się bać, że jak wyjrze za okno to tez waszą reklame zobacze

----------


## kowax

bardzo proszę o solidnego elektryka, z pomysłami . Z góry dziękuję

----------


## gaga33

Witam,poprosze o namiary na dobrego solidnego dekarza,bede kladla dachowke plaska creaton domino i mam 2 lukarny ktore beda wykonczone blacha plaska i zalezy mi aby to bylo dobrze zrobione.Dekarza potrzebuje z mazowieckiego,ja jestem z Radomia.

----------


## fantomek24

a może polecicie kogos sprawdzonego w zakresie elewacji zewnętrzenej oraz wykonawce kuchni i schodów?

----------


## Qter

> a może polecicie kogos sprawdzonego w zakresie elewacji zewnętrzenej oraz wykonawce kuchni i schodów?


Elewacja - p. Hubert  "Sain" - na FM tel. 509-499-922
kuchnia - p. Jacek tel. 668-410-267
schody (i podłogi) -  p. Jarek (Fulmen - w necie do znalezienia) - tel. 602-335-387

PZDR

Qter

----------


## hary2006

> bardzo proszę o solidnego elektryka, z pomysłami . Z góry dziękuję


który rejon?

----------


## Darkol

Z czystym sumieniem polecam wykonawcę ocieplenia i elewacji: Forumowy exbuxxxo i dostawce materiałów fighter1983. Pełen profesjonalizm przez duże "P", super współpraca.Po poprzednich "ekipach" nie wierzyłem, że istnieją jeszcze tacy fachowcy.

----------


## fantomek24

chłopaki mogę szczerze polecić tynkarza, tynki maszynowo cementowo wapienne żyleta jeśli chcecie wpadajcie do Pruszkowa zobaczycie czekalem na niego miesiąc jest super-warto było, teraz ma wolny termin akurat i obiecałem mu ze polecę go, P. Kazio tel. 505-632-620 od 30 lat tylko tynki robi wiec jest specjalistą
powiedzcie ze od Tomka. Służe pomocą jakby co.

----------


## wyposaza*

Poszukujemy *kamieniarza*, który perfekcyjnie wykona *kuchenny blat z granitu*. Lokalizacja - Warszawa, szczegóły na priv. Pilne !

----------


## Freno

Polecam ekipę od tynków cementowo-wapiennych rzucanych z ręki  :smile:  Naszemy Kierbudowi prawie głowa się urwała od kiwania "nie, niemożliwe", przy odbiorze  :smile:  Kontakt :big tongue: an Darek 602487247.

Czy ktoś poleci PARKIECIARZA ? żródło dobrego parkietu jesionowego i dębowego? Bardzo proszę!

----------


## Freno

Polecam ekipę od tynków cementowo-wapiennych rzucanych z ręki  :smile:  Naszemu Kierbudowi prawie głowa się urwała od kiwania "nie, niemożliwe", przy odbiorze  :smile:  Kontakt- Pan Darek 602487247.

Czy ktoś poleci PARKIECIARZA ? źródło dobrego parkietu jesionowego i dębowego? Bardzo proszę!

----------


## adk

SZUKAM PROJEKTANTA, który wytworzy papiery dotyczące oczyszczalni do starostwa. Haczyk polega na tym, że działka leży w obszarze chronionym NATURA2000 i firmowy projektant z firmy, której oczyszczalnię wybrałam się wystraszył  :jaw drop: .
Jak kogoś znacie to proszę o kontakt. Oczyszczalnię chcę zrobić przy domu na terenie powiatu Otwock.

----------


## skamilos

Poszukuje generalnego  wykonawcy do  przebudowy małego domku(docelowo 90m2) pod Piasecznem .
Mam nadzieję ruszyć na wiosnę .
 Może ktoś budował z firmą Złotniccy z Bobrowca?

----------


## lullaby

Czy ktoś zna firmę WULKAN od pokryć dachowych? Proszę o opinie.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam, czy ktoś może zna firmę tynkarską Gtw24 Ura Piotr?
http://www.gtw24.pl/

Mam od nich ofertę na wykonanie tynków cementowo - wapiennych zacieranych piaskiem kwarcowym, ale brak jakichkolwiek referencji...

----------


## lila134

Poszukuje ekipe do zrobienia ogrodzenia z klinkieru? Maże mi ktoś pomóc, przejżałam forum i nikt nie poleca żadnych ekip od ogrodzeń.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lucka6

Witam

czy możecie mi polecić sensowną ekipę do zapanowania nad gliną na działce? Spotkaliśmy się już z dwoma, ale nikt nie miał pomysłu jak najlepiej byłoby to zrobić. Myślimy o podniesieniu/spadku terenu, zamontowaniu drenażu/studni chłonnych, itp

Najlepiej jeśli byłaby to ekipa która później pomogłaby z projektem ogrodu. Budowa na Białołęce

z góry dziękuję!!

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Witam, czy ktoś może zna firmę tynkarską Gtw24 Ura Piotr?
> http://www.gtw24.pl/
> 
> Mam od nich ofertę na wykonanie tynków cementowo - wapiennych zacieranych piaskiem kwarcowym, ale brak jakichkolwiek referencji...


Witam,

szukam intensywnie ekipy która wykona tynki. Drugą firmą, która wydaje się być solidna, to firma wykonująca tynki i wylewki: Pan Krzysztof Zając (Zielonka) http://www.posadzkitynki.eu/index.html

Czy miał ktoś do czynienia i mógłby opisać czy firma jest godna zaufania? Proszę o słowa referencji.

----------


## hary2006

Robił ktoś szambo ostatnio i może polecic sprawdzonego dostawce zbiornika?Miałem jedną pomoc z forum już,ale ja chcę zbiornik jednoczęsciowy, dwukomorowy,którego nie mają w ofercie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fantomek24

sprawdzony i dobry tynkarz P. Kazio tynk miód malina  tel.505632620 proszę sie powołac ze od Tomka

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> sprawdzony i dobry tynkarz P. Kazio tynk miód malina  tel.505632620 proszę sie powołac ze od Tomka


Dzięki za namiar, będę dzwonił.

----------


## TOMI1975

Polecam znanego skąd inąd na forum p.Krzysztofa Wycecha  - firma Aprel z Bemowa. Zamówiłem u nich okna wraz z montażem oczywiście. Cena standardowa, fachowe doradztwo bez naciągania na extrasy, jakość pracy przyzwoita, termin dotrzymany. Podsumowując jestem zadowlony i polecam. W Aprelu zamówiłem także parapety zewnętrzne.

Do wylewek polecam p.Jarka 508210815, porządnie, szybko, czysto, za normalną kasę.

----------


## TOMI1975

@hary 2006

O ile Twoje zapytanie jest aktualne to polecam firmę Budmar  http://budmar-kucharski.pl/cms/  . Mają swoja wytwórnie bodaj niedaleko Babic oraz gdzieś pod Legionowem. Zamówiłem u nich zbiornik 10 m3 jednokomorowy wraz z montażem. Wszystko odbylo się sprawnie, szybko i terminowo.

----------


## hary2006

o widzisz, pół godziny przed twoim postem zamówiłem u jednej z firm spod Radomia, rozmawiałem z kilkoma, ta wybrana miała najbardziej profi podejscie.
Obiecali dostarczyc do Środy. Zdam relacje

----------


## kade7

Polecam znanego już na tym forum Pana LASKA jako wykonawcę schodów drewnianych na betonie. 
Panowie słowni, dokładni i całość zmontowali w jeden dzień. Materiał i wykonanie bez zastrzeżeń.
Po zakończeniu pracy zostawiają porządek.

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Będę ogromnie wdzięczna za namiary na panów od k-g. Nie muszą to być Misiaczki forumowe. Po prostu szukam ekipy, która nie boi się skosów (mamy coś innego niż dwuspadowy dach, ale bez przesady...)

----------


## szeszol

jeśli chodzi o elewację to mogę polecić 

 p. Hubert "Sain"

znaleziony przez forum muratora i nie zawiodłem się - konkretnie, dokładnie, w terminie

----------


## marika77

Polecam firme *ABCdomek.pl tel. 881 436 036*. Buduja kompleksowo całe domy oraz zagospodarowują teren po budowie. Buduja naprawde solidnie, uczciwie, dbaja o wszystkie szczegóły. Bardzo rzeczowi, kompetentni. Dużo doradzają i angażują się w budowe. Czasem miałam wrażenie, że szef angazował się w budowę naszego domu jakby swój budował. Wybudowali już drugi dom w mojej rodzinie i współprace z ta firma oceniam najwyżej i najbardziej polecam. 

Polecam *Pana ZByszka z Wilczej Góry tel 502 954 987*. Zakup piachu, kruszywa tylko u niego. Ważne, że nie oszukuje. Jak kupujesz 20 ton to masz gwarancje, że przywiezie 20 ton. Wyładowuje piach tam gdzie ja wskaże a nie tam gdzie jemu wygodniej jak w innych firmach wykręcając się że mogą nie wyjechać bo grunt podmokły albo, że mogą ogrodzenie uszkodzić. Świadczy usługi takze koparką-tez warte polecenia

----------


## hubertsain

> jeśli chodzi o elewację to mogę polecić 
> 
>  p. Hubert "Sain"
> 
> znaleziony przez forum muratora i nie zawiodłem się - konkretnie, dokładnie, w terminie


Dziękuję Panie Tomku za polecenie. Oto nasz realizacja w trakcie oraz po skończeniu:

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, czy ktos z was korzystal z uslug firmy STACHBUD  Stanislaw Wiklak z Marek?? jakies opinie?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Drodzy Forumowicze

Zbudowałem już dwa domy i nie jestem tu nowy  :wink:  . Znam zasady i wiem, że to reklama, ale uznałem, że warto promować dobrych fachowców!

Ostatnio  miałem "przygodę" z generalnym remontem mieszkania mojej  siostry i w  fazie wykończeniówki trafiłem na Fachowca przez duże F!
Stolarz z zawodu i zamiłowania - p. Robert Błoński już znany tu na forum jako *ROBINSON*
p. Robert wykonał nam bardzo fajną zabudowę aneksu kuchennego oraz kilka szaf wnękowych i wolnostojących. 

Chwalę się (nie)swoją kuchnią  :wink:    Przepraszam za bajzel poprzeprowadzkowy.










Fronty są z lakierowanego MDF-u (kolor wg. palety NCS - identyczny jak  drzwi wewnętrznych) z frezowaniem zamiast standardowych uchwytów.
Boki i blat wykonane są z klejonego jesionu - elegancko złożone pod  kątem 45 stopni. Osprzęt meblowy najwyższej jakości - carga, zawiasy i  szuflady firmy Blum (oczywiście ze spowalnianiem). Zlew podwieszany.
W wykonaniu p. Roberta wszystko dokładnie spasowane - meble wykonane z  dużą starannością i bardzo dobrym detalem! Podłączenie AGD w cenie. 
Jestem trudnym klientem i nie łatwo mnie zadowolić, ale p. Robert naprawdę mi zaimponował  :smile: 
Na ogłoszenie zamieszczone w jednym z portali otrzymałem od p. Roberta  odpowiedź na e-mail z wizualizacją mebli, zwymiarowanymi rysunkami i   ceną.  Na pierwsze spotkanie Pan Robert przyjechał dobrze przygotowany -  z  wzornikami oraz laptopem. Na bieżąco nanosił w programie do   projektowania mebli wszelkie uzgadniane zmiany i pokazywał na   wizualizacjach, jak będzie wyglądał dany mebel po zmianach - rewelacja!  Profesjonalne podejście do pracy i obsługi klienta oraz  umiarkowane  ceny, to bez wątpienia duża zaleta tego Fachowca. 

Po tym, co widziałem sądzę, że p. Robert jest w stanie wykonać niemalże  każdą kuchnię, szafę czy zabudowę, którą wypatrzycie sobie w drogim  studio kuchennym lub necie. Przecież te drogie studia kuchenne do  produkcji mebli i montażu u klienta wykorzystują (dosłownie) takie małe  firmy podwykonawcze, jak firma p. Roberta, więc po co przepłacać  :wink: 

*Polecam korzystać z usług tego Fachowca - naprawdę warto!

Robert Błoński - firma Darkam Meble, tel.* *505 140 880, e-mail [email protected]


Polecam też forumowego Starego, który wymieniał nam okna* 
*Krzysztof Wycech, tel. 604 170 274, e-mail [email protected]*

----------


## audiquattro

> Witam,
> 
> *szukam intensywnie ekipy która wykona tynki*. Drugą firmą, która wydaje się być solidna, to firma wykonująca tynki i wylewki: Pan Krzysztof Zając (Zielonka) http://www.posadzkitynki.eu/index.html
> 
> Czy miał ktoś do czynienia i mógłby opisać czy firma jest godna zaufania? Proszę o słowa referencji.


jesli tynki wewnetrzne to polecam firmę SAIN, akurat mają okienko, wiec moze jeszcze skorzystasz z okazji

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5531840

opisałem tam w ww linku moje referencje

co do wylewek polecam firmę Ol-Bud Wojtek Cieślik, co prawda bede wylewał za tydzień ale spotkałem sie juz z nim na budowie i bardzo pozytywne wrażenie, widać że wie co robi i robi to porządnie.
za tydzień moze dłużej bede miał wylewki to napisze więcej

----------


## adk

Czy współpracował ktoś z firma EKOFIL Piotr Rosa?

----------


## rpilski

> jesli tynki wewnetrzne to polecam firmę SAIN, akurat mają okienko, wiec moze jeszcze skorzystasz z okazji


u mnie tynki wewn. robiła firma SAIN. Około 1/3 gniazdek elektr. zostało zatynkowanych - wykryłem jeszcze podczas prac. Ponad połowa gniazdek elektrycznych po prostu wypadła ze ściany razem z kawałem tynku przy próbie montażu lub przy próbie wyciągnięcia kabla - otwór na puszkę w ścianie nie był wypełniony tynkiem. W wielu puszkach wielokrotnych nie dało się zamocować osprzętu (za bardzo ściśnięte). Górne glify okienne to tragedia - widać to dopiero wieczorem przy sztucznym świetle. Ostatniego dnia kilkukrotnie słyszałem "Niech pan wszystko sprawdzi, bo na poprawki nie przyjeżdżamy" aczkolwiek muszę przyznać, że pan Hubert z firmy SAIN zaoferował przysłanie tynkarza do zatynkowania gniazdek - nie skorzystałem, bo nie byłem w stanie tego zsynchronizować z elektrykiem. Na jednym oknie dachowym nad klatką schodową ekipa firmy SAIN zostawiła mi folię ochronną. Przy ocieplaniu skosów dachu kiedy folię trzeba było zdjąć przekonałem się dlaczego została - rama i szyba okna pochlapane szprycem. No i jeszcze firma SAIN zostawiła mi na budowie zepsuty telewizor. Mimo tego, że 5 min po ich wyjeździe zadzwoniłem, żeby go zabrali, to nie chciało im się wracać. Musiałem się wielokrotnie upominać żeby go w końcu po kilku tygodniach zabrali. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że są gorsze od nich ekipy i firma SAIN nie jest zła, także biorąc pod uwagę standardy dużej części ekip budowlanych - polecam.

----------


## Nefer

Kolejny remont za mną - tym razem mieszkania. 
Polecam dwie panie do sprzątania pobudowlanego/poremontowego. Kontakt : Beata 606-260-476

----------


## Darkol

Bardzo polecam wykonawcę schodów drewnianych Pan Lasek Dariusz z bratem 608404823. Pełen profesjonalizm przez duże "P"(musieli sporo się nagimnastykować z dopasowywaniem i poprawkami po "ekipie" która wylewała mi schody), super współpraca.Po poprzednich "ekipach" nie wierzyłem, że istnieją jeszcze tacy fachowcy.

----------


## rpilski

> Bardzo polecam wykonawcę schodów drewnianych Pan Lasek Dariusz z bratem 608404823. Pełen profesjonalizm przez duże "P"(musieli sporo się nagimnastykować z dopasowywaniem i poprawkami po "ekipie" która wylewała mi schody), super współpraca.Po poprzednich "ekipach" nie wierzyłem, że istnieją jeszcze tacy fachowcy.


Ci panowie wykonywali u mnie schody wewnętrzne dębowe, konkretnie obłożenie schodów betonowych drewnem dębowym. Wykonali pracę bardzo dobrze i jestem ze schodów zadowolony. Szczerze polecam ich jako wykonawców, chociaż trzeba się liczyć z potencjalnie długim okresem oczekiwania na realizację.

----------


## monalisa00

> Poszukuje architekta adaptujacego z powiatu pruszkowskiego najlepiej. Pzdr





My swój projekt robiliśmy w pracowni Mojkowski, jeśli jesteś nadal zainteresowana pisz na priv a poszukam namiarów.

----------


## audiquattro

> co do wylewek polecam firmę Ol-Bud Wojtek Cieślik, co prawda bede wylewał za tydzień ale spotkałem sie juz z nim na budowie i bardzo pozytywne wrażenie, widać że wie co robi i robi to porządnie.
> za tydzień moze dłużej bede miał wylewki to napisze więcej


update:

Wylewki zrobione
sprawnie, konkretnie, tak jak miało być, szczerze polecam !
Wojtek Cieslik tel: 691 300 501

----------


## RL

> Ci panowie wykonywali u mnie schody wewnętrzne dębowe, konkretnie obłożenie schodów betonowych drewnem dębowym. Wykonali pracę bardzo dobrze i jestem ze schodów zadowolony. Szczerze polecam ich jako wykonawców, chociaż trzeba się liczyć z potencjalnie długim okresem oczekiwania na realizację.


również polecam, schody dębowe, obłogowane bo żona chciała mieć ładne słoje, kolor dobierany (mieszany) wszystko zrobione dokładnie i czysto.

----------


## RL

> u mnie tynki wewn. robiła firma SAIN. Około 1/3 gniazdek elektr. zostało zatynkowanych - wykryłem jeszcze podczas prac. Ponad połowa gniazdek elektrycznych po prostu wypadła ze ściany razem z kawałem tynku przy próbie montażu lub przy próbie wyciągnięcia kabla - otwór na puszkę w ścianie nie był wypełniony tynkiem. W wielu puszkach wielokrotnych nie dało się zamocować osprzętu (za bardzo ściśnięte). Górne glify okienne to tragedia - widać to dopiero wieczorem przy sztucznym świetle. Ostatniego dnia kilkukrotnie słyszałem "Niech pan wszystko sprawdzi, bo na poprawki nie przyjeżdżamy" aczkolwiek muszę przyznać, że pan Hubert z firmy SAIN zaoferował przysłanie tynkarza do zatynkowania gniazdek - nie skorzystałem, bo nie byłem w stanie tego zsynchronizować z elektrykiem. Na jednym oknie dachowym nad klatką schodową ekipa firmy SAIN zostawiła mi folię ochronną. Przy ocieplaniu skosów dachu kiedy folię trzeba było zdjąć przekonałem się dlaczego została - rama i szyba okna pochlapane szprycem. No i jeszcze firma SAIN zostawiła mi na budowie zepsuty telewizor. Mimo tego, że 5 min po ich wyjeździe zadzwoniłem, żeby go zabrali, to nie chciało im się wracać. Musiałem się wielokrotnie upominać żeby go w końcu po kilku tygodniach zabrali. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że są gorsze od nich ekipy i firma SAIN nie jest zła, także biorąc pod uwagę standardy dużej części ekip budowlanych - polecam.


Poprawki zgłoszone po odbiorze tynków (przed wykończeniówką) wykonane przez firme Sain bez problemu (głownie zamurowanie puszek elektrycznych). Pan Hubert odbiera zawsze telefon. Tynki ogólnie ładne i równe (choć miękkie), ale na późniejszych etapach, po pomalowaniu ścian wyszły różnie niedoskonałości: nie wszędzie tynk był gładki (dziurki, rowki), więc na części ścian trzeba było położyć gładź, niektóre glify średnio zatarte, różnica do 7mm grubości tynku przy otworach drzwiowych i co najgorsze puszki źle obsadzone, był problem aby założyć ramki długości 4pola, bo brakowało 5mm. Wykończeniówka szła już pełną parą, nie było czasu na zgłaszanie i czekanie na poprawki. Ogólnie firma OK, ale trzeba doglądać prac na bieżąco aby wychwycić co się da jak najwcześniej. Doradzam odbiór tynków wieczorem, z oświetleniem ścian.

----------


## audiquattro

> u mnie tynki wewn. robiła firma SAIN. Około 1/3 gniazdek elektr. zostało zatynkowanych - wykryłem jeszcze podczas prac. Ponad połowa gniazdek elektrycznych po prostu wypadła ze ściany razem z kawałem tynku przy próbie montażu lub przy próbie wyciągnięcia kabla - otwór na puszkę w ścianie nie był wypełniony tynkiem. W wielu puszkach wielokrotnych nie dało się zamocować osprzętu (za bardzo ściśnięte). Górne glify okienne to tragedia - widać to dopiero wieczorem przy sztucznym świetle. Ostatniego dnia kilkukrotnie słyszałem "Niech pan wszystko sprawdzi, bo na poprawki nie przyjeżdżamy" aczkolwiek muszę przyznać, że pan Hubert z firmy SAIN zaoferował przysłanie tynkarza do zatynkowania gniazdek - nie skorzystałem, bo nie byłem w stanie tego zsynchronizować z elektrykiem. Na jednym oknie dachowym nad klatką schodową ekipa firmy SAIN zostawiła mi folię ochronną. Przy ocieplaniu skosów dachu kiedy folię trzeba było zdjąć przekonałem się dlaczego została - rama i szyba okna pochlapane szprycem. No i jeszcze firma SAIN zostawiła mi na budowie zepsuty telewizor. Mimo tego, że 5 min po ich wyjeździe zadzwoniłem, żeby go zabrali, to nie chciało im się wracać. Musiałem się wielokrotnie upominać żeby go w końcu po kilku tygodniach zabrali. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że są gorsze od nich ekipy i firma SAIN nie jest zła, także biorąc pod uwagę standardy dużej części ekip budowlanych - polecam.





> Poprawki zgłoszone po odbiorze tynków (przed wykończeniówką) wykonane przez firme Sain bez problemu (głownie zamurowanie puszek elektrycznych). Pan Hubert odbiera zawsze telefon. Tynki ogólnie ładne i równe (choć miękkie), ale na późniejszych etapach, po pomalowaniu ścian wyszły różnie niedoskonałości: nie wszędzie tynk był gładki (dziurki, rowki), więc na części ścian trzeba było położyć gładź, niektóre glify średnio zatarte, różnica do 7mm grubości tynku przy otworach drzwiowych i co najgorsze puszki źle obsadzone, był problem aby założyć ramki długości 4pola, bo brakowało 5mm. Wykończeniówka szła już pełną parą, nie było czasu na zgłaszanie i czekanie na poprawki. Ogólnie firma OK, ale trzeba doglądać prac na bieżąco aby wychwycić co się da jak najwcześniej. Doradzam odbiór tynków wieczorem, z oświetleniem ścian.


no cóż, ja tez mam jakies drobne uwagi, wiadomo że nie ma idealnej firmy
jesli chcemy miec dobrze trzeba codziennie kontrolować prace na budowie
u mnie nie było tego problemu, na bieżąco wszystko było konsultowane co wymagało mojej decyzji

zawsze zdarzy sie coś chlapnięte, coś zostawione na budowie, nie zaklejone dobrze folią itd
jednak w porównaniu do innych firm robota jest zrobiona dobrze i wygląda lepiej niz u konkurencji

u mnie wszytskie gniazdka były zabezpieczone wkładkami wiec nic nie zostało zatarte.
puszki modułowe były osadzane od poziomicy wiec są równo, moduły łaczone zapobiegaja problemom z ramkami wielopolowymi
tez mam jedną scianę w klatce niezbyt równą (była poprawiana) ale ogólnie jestem zadowolony, mam porównanie do pracy innych firm u sąsiadów
ciekaw jestem co wyjdzie po pomalowaniu ale jak napisali przedmówcy pan Hubert po wykonaniu pracy nie znika, wiec w razie czego jest gdzie dzwonic

to że nawet najlepszego fachowca trzeba doglądać to wiadomo nie od dzis, zeby potem nie było ze coś zrobione nie po mysli inwestora

----------


## salik

audiquattro - przykro mi się z Tobą nie zgodzić, ale niestety muszę.
Dobrą i polecaną na forum ekipę bierze się właśnie po to, aby nie musieć brać 2 tygodni urlopu, aby stać na budowie i patrzeć wszystkim na ręce.
Niestety mi ciężko pochwalić ekipę Pana Huberta i nie nazwę ich pracy dobrą (w ogóle nie rozumiem kryterium pt. "w porównaniu do innych ekip").
No chyba że chcemy obrać kryteria pt. "ta ekipa nie popsuła mi najwięcej na budowie".
Nie wiem - może od ubiegłego roku coś się poprawiło, ale ja przy odbiorze tynków nie miałem poprawnie obsadzonej prawie żadnej puszki (wielokrotnej, łączonej jedna z drugą, a jakże), a ekipa była już spakowana i gotowa do drogi.
Zresztą opisałem wszystko dokładnie w naszym dzienniku budowy, więc jeśli ktoś ma ochotę zerknąć to proszę bardzo.

Niestety u mnie 'nie znikanie po wykonaniu prac' nijak nie pomogło, za to potem musiałem wysłuchiwać ile to zmarnowanych pieniędzy kosztowało Pana Huberta przysłanie do mnie kogoś na poprawki (kto 'mógł w tym czasie być u innego klienta i wykonywać u niego pracę').

----------


## Monkeyman

> NIE MA jednej dobrej ekipy robiącej wszystko dobrze od a do z... prywatny inwestor jeszcze bardziej dbający o własną kieszeń i solidność wykonania powinien korzystać, tak jak deweloperzy: z podwykonawców specjalizujących się w poszczególnych etapach. Ja miałam osobno: murarzy, cieśli, dekarzy... każda z ekip perfekcyjna!


A możesz podesłać mi na priv namiary na te ekipy? Ja dopiero zaczynam, więc interesują mnie wszyscy - od architekta  który wykona projekt, po gościa który zakończy ostatnią pierdułkę i powie MOŻNA MIESZKAĆ  :wink: 
Na dzień dzisiejszy mam tylko działkę....

----------


## audiquattro

> Niestety mi ciężko pochwalić ekipę Pana Huberta i nie nazwę ich pracy dobrą (w ogóle *nie rozumiem kryterium pt. "w porównaniu do innych ekip*").
> No chyba że chcemy obrać kryteria pt. "ta ekipa nie popsuła mi najwięcej na budowie".
> Nie wiem - może od ubiegłego roku coś się poprawiło, ale ja przy odbiorze tynków nie miałem poprawnie obsadzonej prawie żadnej puszki (wielokrotnej, łączonej jedna z drugą, a jakże), a ekipa była już spakowana i gotowa do drogi.


kryterium jest *jakość wykonania tynków*, a nie kto najmniej popsuł - rzeczywiście nie zrozumieliśmy się

porównywałem tynki wykonane przez inne firmy u moich sąsiadów, nawet na takim samym materiale (Dolina Nidy) i stwierdzam że u mnie jest to zrobione lepiej

wiem ze Sain ma kilka ekip wiec wiadomo pewnie sie róznią, to tylko ludzie, wiec niestety trzeba na bieżąco kontrolowac danego brygadziste i na bieząco przekazywac uwagi, takie zycie
nigdy nie ma idealnie ale ogólne wrażenie jest pozytywne

----------


## salik

Jakby Ci to powiedzieć - jeśli uważasz że kryterium jest to że sąsiad ma gorzej, to faktycznie ekipa Saina nie jest zła.
Niestety jeśli spojrzeć na to obiektywnie, to niestety nikt z moich znajomych u których ekipy Pana Huberta wykonywały prace (tynki, zabudowa KG, elewacja) nie był zadowolony, a kwiatki wychodziły czasami wiele miesięcy później...
No ale pewnie wszyscy trafialiśmy po prostu na te 'gorsze ekipy'

----------


## rpilski

> ...
> No ale pewnie wszyscy trafialiśmy po prostu na te 'gorsze ekipy'


Ja miałem podobno tą najlepszą (według pana Huberta), tą która wyrobiła renomę firmie SAIN w kwestii tynków i wykonuje poprawki po innych ekipach firmy SAIN (według brygadzisty).




> ...
>  wiec niestety trzeba na bieżąco kontrolowac danego brygadziste i na bieząco przekazywac uwagi...


Ty chyba jesteś budowlańcem, bo to właśnie jest pogląd wielu ekip budowlanych - nie będę sprawdzał czy dobrze zrobiłem, jak inwestor nie zwróci mi uwagi od razu to znaczy że jest ok. Jest to bardzo wygodne dla ekip - nie sprawdzają swojej pracy tylko ma to za nich wykonywać inwestor. 
Jakoś w innych dziedzinach życia ludzie nie akceptują takiego podejścia. 
Jak idziesz do krawca i zlecasz uszycie garnituru to codziennie po pracy wpadasz do niego i sprawdzasz czy dobrze kroi materiał ?
Jak zamawiasz tort u cukiernika to wpadasz po pracy i sprawdzasz przed "złożeniem całości" czy nadzienie jest OK ?
Mechanikowi w aucie też sprawdzasz na poszczególnych etapach montażu silnika, czy śruby dobrze dokręcał ?

----------


## RL

Dokładnie, fachowiec przez duże F, to powinien być człowiek/firma, która  tak wykonuje swoją pracę, że klient nie ma się do czego przyczepić, a nie, że chodzi i pokazuje co jest źle i do poprawy.

----------


## audiquattro

> Ty chyba jesteś budowlańcem, bo to właśnie jest pogląd wielu ekip budowlanych - nie będę sprawdzał czy dobrze zrobiłem, jak inwestor nie zwróci mi uwagi od razu to znaczy że jest ok. Jest to bardzo wygodne dla ekip - nie sprawdzają swojej pracy tylko ma to za nich wykonywać inwestor. 
> Jakoś w innych dziedzinach życia ludzie nie akceptują takiego podejścia. 
> Jak idziesz do krawca i zlecasz uszycie garnituru to codziennie po pracy wpadasz do niego i sprawdzasz czy dobrze kroi materiał ?
> Jak zamawiasz tort u cukiernika to wpadasz po pracy i sprawdzasz przed "złożeniem całości" czy nadzienie jest OK ?
> Mechanikowi w aucie też sprawdzasz na poszczególnych etapach montażu silnika, czy śruby dobrze dokręcał ?


ja po prostu jestem realistą i znam realia budowy od wewnątrz, które są troche inne od branży krawieckiej, cukierniczej itd
napisałem jak jest wykonana praca i co mozna zrobic zeby kazdy miał lepiej, zamiast sie rozczulac i narzekac

porównania do tortów, krawców mozesz sobie darować - jak powinno być kazdy chyba doskonale wie

jak miałeś robotę źle wykonana to załatwiaj temat z Panem Hubertem bezpośrednio, masz umowę na wykonane prace, mozesz reklamować wykonanie itd 

ja po prostu jestem zadowolony bo ładnie wyszły tynki, pewnie mogłoby byc jeszcze ciut lepiej, ale nie bede np. wrzucał fotki zachlapanego hydrofora, który umyłem w 5 minut...




> Jakby Ci to powiedzieć - jeśli uważasz że kryterium jest to że sąsiad ma gorzej, to faktycznie ekipa Saina nie jest zła.


a jakie mam wziąć kryterium ?
jak kupujesz dowolny towar / usługę to sprawdasz co mozesz kupić na rynku
porównujesz jakość i cenę i wybierasz to co jest najlepsze dla Ciebie, zwykle kierujemy sie róznymi kryteriami ale zwykle jest to jakość za przystępną cene

z mojej strony EOT bo zupełnie sie nie rozumiemy

pozdrawiam

----------


## Monkeyman

Witam,

czy ktoś korzystał z usług tych Państwa http://pcmklima.pl/? Dostałem od nich ofertę na pompę ciepła F1145 z dolnym żródłem pionowym + WM z reku Renovent Excelent 400 z automatycznym baypasem + Rurowe GWC 50mb fi 200mm REHAU AWADUCT TERMO. 
Interesują mnie więc opinie na ich temat zarówno w zakresie montażu PC jak i WM z reku.

<Edit>Popytałem też trochę w wątku o PC i wiem, że wycena jest zrobiona dla łosia, co chyba firmę dyskwalifikuje

----------


## aleksandretta

Witam,

Pilnie poszukuję rzetelnego kierownika budowy, który będzie solidnie nadzorował prace na budowie. Zależy mi, aby była to doświadczona osoba, która będzie często pojawiała się na budowie. Ponieważ mam mało czasu, aby wszystkiego dopilnować, potrzebuje kogoś, kto nie tylko ma uprawnienia i porobi odpowiednie wpisy w dzienniku budowy, ale także kogoś, kto zaangażuje się czasowo i będzie gwarantem jakości. Jeżeli możecie polecić kierownika budowy, który sprawdził się u Was, będę wdzięczna za kontakt. Budowa w okolicach Warszawy, sprawa bardzo pilna.

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## lullaby

Aleksandretta, polecam P. Tomasza Hofmana, wielokrotnie rekomendowanego tutaj przez Nefer. Moje oczekiwania co do Kierownika Budowy spełnia w 100%, a należę do inwestorów wymagających  :wink:  Będziesz zadowolona.

----------


## justkaaa

U mnie budowa już zakończona więc nie będę trzymała swoich doświadczeń z ekipami tylko dla siebie. Było niestety kilku wykonawców fatalnych, kilku co najwyżej średnich, więc o nich pisać i publicznie oceniać nie będę. Z tych co mogę polecić jako pewniaki:

*Budowa domów pod klucz ad A do Z (same SSO chyba też). Pan Mariusz tel. 881 436 036*. Dobrze, że na niego trafiłam bo uratował moja zaczętą budowę gdy ja już nie miałam siły i wszystkiego dość. Człowiek dbał o moje pieniądze, doradzał we wszystkim jak tylko nie wiedziałam lub miałam wątpliwości. Człowiek z pasją do budowania i mega cierpliwością do pomocy i tłumaczenia jak „krowie przy rowie”. Adres www http://abcdomek.pl/

----------


## aleksandretta

> Aleksandretta, polecam P. Tomasza Hofmana, wielokrotnie rekomendowanego tutaj przez Nefer. Moje oczekiwania co do Kierownika Budowy spełnia w 100%, a należę do inwestorów wymagających  Będziesz zadowolona.


Dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc!

----------


## MonDav

*Polecam glazurnika Pana Roberta, forumowy VADIOL 664837837* 
Współpraca z tym Panem to czysta przyjemność.
Świetna, profesjonalna robota. Wszystko estetycznie i dokładnie.
Pan Robert zawsze służył radą i pomocą, tłumaczył dokładnie i odpowiadał
na wszystkie pytania.
Dodatkowa pomoc w pracach hydraulicznych nie stanowiła dla Niego problemu.
Łazienki przecudowne  :smile: 
Kuchnia w płytkach i podłogi - cudeńko  :smile: 
No i żadnego marudzenia, na wprowadzane przez nas zmiany  :smile: 
Panie Robercie - OGROMNE DZIĘKI ZA WSZYSTKO.
Taki fachowiec to marzenie  :smile: 

A tak na marginesie Pan Robert to także przesympatyczny człowiek  :smile:

----------


## pinto13

Potrzebuje kamień do kominka - granit. Jakiś sprawdzony adres ? Pomiar, zakup i montaż.

Pzdr

----------


## Ahya

*BIAŁA LISTA:*
A ja polecam z całego serca usługi Andrzeja Sołtysa - forumowy *ASOLT*. Andrzej robi mi OZC, certyfikat energetyczny na koniec, projekt podłogówki i wentylacji mechanicznej. Zawsze cierpliwie wysłuchał, podpowiedział, pomógł, nawet jak wybrzydzałam i wymyślałam.

 Projekty które mi przesłał są bardzo profesjonalne (chyba nawet za bardzo jak dla mojej projektantki od adaptacji, bo w życiu nie widziała podobnych na oczy, hehe ). Ja która się nie znam nie mam problemu z ich odczytem i zrozumieniem. Będzie to duża pomoc w dalszych pracach.

Polecam zwłaszcza robienie OZC przed budową - naprawę otwiera oczy na wiele decyzji dotyczących ocieplenia. Dzięki Andrzej za wszystko.

----------


## ashtare

> SZUKAM PROJEKTANTA, który wytworzy papiery dotyczące oczyszczalni do starostwa. Haczyk polega na tym, że działka leży w obszarze chronionym NATURA2000 i firmowy projektant z firmy, której oczyszczalnię wybrałam się wystraszył .
> Jak kogoś znacie to proszę o kontakt. Oczyszczalnię chcę zrobić przy domu na terenie powiatu Otwock.



Witaj,
ja wspopracowalam z Pania projektant z Warszawy (ul Polska - okolice Czerniakowskiej/Bartyckiej) i pomimo ze troche to kosztowalo, wszystkie problemy roziwazala szybko i bezbolesnie.

mgr inż. Irena Rocka-Januszko
ul.Polska 11B
00-703 Warszawa
tel. (022) 840 25 53
602 64 64 47

----------


## Freno

Szanowni Forumowicze,

Kto u Was dostarczał i/lub układał parkiet? Proszę doradźcie. Potrzebuję również parapetów dębowych  :smile: 

dziękuję!

----------


## adk

> Witaj,
> ja wspopracowalam z Pania projektant z Warszawy (ul Polska - okolice Czerniakowskiej/Bartyckiej) i pomimo ze troche to kosztowalo, wszystkie problemy roziwazala szybko i bezbolesnie.
> 
> mgr inż. Irena Rocka-Januszko
> ul.Polska 11B
> 00-703 Warszawa
> tel. (022) 840 25 53
> 602 64 64 47



Serdeczne dzięki, zapisuję ku pamięci. Co prawda rozpoczęłam współpracę z wykonawcą, który ma jakiegoś projektanta - ale gdyby sobie nie poradził będę miała u kogo się poradzić.

----------


## salik

Poszukuję projektanta do przygotowania projektu zjazdu z drogi (droga powiatowa).
Najlepiej w okolicach północno-zachodniej Warszawy albo spod Warszawy.

----------


## vadiol

> *Polecam glazurnika Pana Roberta, forumowy VADIOL 664837837* 
> Współpraca z tym Panem to czysta przyjemność.
> Świetna, profesjonalna robota. Wszystko estetycznie i dokładnie.
> Pan Robert zawsze służył radą i pomocą, tłumaczył dokładnie i odpowiadał
> na wszystkie pytania.
> Dodatkowa pomoc w pracach hydraulicznych nie stanowiła dla Niego problemu.
> Łazienki przecudowne 
> Kuchnia w płytkach i podłogi - cudeńko 
> No i żadnego marudzenia, na wprowadzane przez nas zmiany 
> ...


Bardzo dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## cooke

Mam przeczucie, że nasi murarze chcą nas wydymać na cacy - chyba nagrali sobie lepszą robotę i już cztery tygodnie wodzą nas za nos. Obecnie mamy stan zero a roboty murarskie miały się skończyć na początku listopada. 

Czy macie w związku z tym jakąś ekipę polecaną co się nie boi pracy z gazobetonem na klej ?

Dzięki!

----------


## radkoz

Potwierdzam każde słowo kolegi odnośnie EWBUXXXO. Współpraca i profesjonalizm na bardzo wysokim, a niestety rzadko spotykanym poziomie. Aż znowu chce się budować  :wink: 
Szczegóły mogę opowiedzieć na priv.

----------


## art6

> Potwierdzam każde słowo kolegi odnośnie EWBUXXXO. Współpraca i profesjonalizm na bardzo wysokim, a niestety rzadko spotykanym poziomie. Aż znowu chce się budować 
> Szczegóły mogę opowiedzieć na priv.


poproszę namiar

dziękuję
pozdrawiam
Art6

----------


## radkoz

> poproszę namiar
> 
> dziękuję
> pozdrawiam
> Art6


Poszło na priv, ale w sumie to mogę przecież podać i tutaj, bo po to jest ten wątek.
EWBUXXXO - tel. 667 003 003

A gdyby ktoś miał sprawdzonych ludzi do ogrodzenia w jakiś rozsądnych cenach to bardzo proszę.....Okolice: Stare Bablice, Ożarów

----------


## radkoz

Skoro już tak mi się zebrało na polecanie, to mam też firmę od schodów wewnętrznych: www.schody-kasprzak.pl  Są z Pomorza, ale robią też schody i w Niemczech i w Warszawie.
Wybieraliśmy chyba z 8 ofert (jakoś tak wyszło) ceny od 12 do 24 tyś za mniej więcej to samo, więc czasami warto się wysilić i zebrać kilka propozycji.
Część schodów idzie "po łuku" co dla niektórych było już sporym wyzwaniem... Inni wołali 50 % przedpłaty przy podpisaniu umowy. 
A tu i cena ok, i przedpłata "symboliczna" i łuk nie był problemem, a schody wyszły dokładnie takie na jakie się umawialiśmy.

A osobiście poszukuję też kogoś do porządnego zaizolowania balkonów, zrobienia obróbki blacharskiej i położenia płytek.

----------


## lullaby

Pilnie poszukuję speców od wylewek z miksokreta - potrzebujemy wykonać spadki na stropie przed pokryciem dachu.
Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy.

----------


## EWBUD

> Pilnie poszukuję speców od wylewek z miksokreta - potrzebujemy wykonać spadki na stropie przed pokryciem dachu.
> Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy.


Grzegorz - 889 391 929

----------


## EWBUD

> Potwierdzam każde słowo kolegi odnośnie EWBUXXXO. Współpraca i profesjonalizm na bardzo wysokim, a niestety rzadko spotykanym poziomie. Aż znowu chce się budować 
> Szczegóły mogę opowiedzieć na priv.



Panie Radku - dziękuję za słowa uznania.
Ale jeszcze prace w trakcie, a Pan już chwali - a jak to mówią: nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Grzegorz - 889 391 929


Skąd Pan jest i jaka cena wykonania? Za 2 tygodnie będę wykonywał wylewki.

----------


## EWBUD

> Skąd Pan jest i jaka cena wykonania? Za 2 tygodnie będę wykonywał wylewki.


To jest tel. do mojego kolegi który od kilku (nastu?) lat zajmuje się wylewkami.
Proszę pytania kierować do niego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pirawawa

> Skąd Pan jest i jaka cena wykonania? Za 2 tygodnie będę wykonywał wylewki.


Brunet płaciłem a wylewki 10 zł, styropian 1 zł m2

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Brunet płaciłem a wylewki 10 zł, styropian 1 zł m2


Kto u Ciebie robił?

----------


## gabba

Serdecznie polecam wykonawcę schodów - pan Dariusz Lasek
Schody super. Kontakt bez zarzutu. Wykonanie solidne, terminowe i dokładne- ew. poprawki bez problemu.
Mistrz w starym stylu!

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni  :yes:

----------


## cooke

> Polecam biuro projektowe *Medyńscy Projektowanie*. Miła pani projektant, otwarta i elastyczna. Wykonała dla mnie projekt części mieszkania i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Projekt bardzo ładny, dużo ciekawych pomysłów. Strona biura: *projekty-wnetrz.com* 
> Ceny też mają jak na Warszawę bardzo przystępne i jest możliwość negocjacji


trzeba być totalnym ignorantem / imbecylem aby dawać sobie taką antyreklamę... proponuję przenieść do czarnej listy...

----------


## radkoz

> Panie Radku - dziękuję za słowa uznania.
> Ale jeszcze prace w trakcie, a Pan już chwali - a jak to mówią: nie chwal dnia przed zachodem słońca 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Panie Piotrze, słońce już bardzo nisko, a jest i na forum "czarna lista", więc jak się Pana chłopaki "postarają", to i tam też można jeszcze coś nabazgrać....  :Smile:

----------


## MonDav

Od ogrodów gorąco polecam ekipę Pana Rafała Lewandowskiego LEWGARDENBRUK 508562385. Panowie zajmują się m.in. ogrodzeniami, ogrodami, nawodnieniem i kostką brukową. U mnie wykonywali te prace kompleksowo. Bardzo estetyczne, terminowo a efekt rewelacyjny. Uśmiech nie schodzi z twarzy po zakończonych pracach! Pan Rafał jest bardzo uprzejmy, zawsze służy pomocą, doradzi i podsunie fajne rozwiązania. Panowie są bardzo sympatyczni, zupełnie bezproblemowi i kontaktowi. Jednym słowem fajna, energiczna ekipa, wykonująca imponujące prace  :smile:

----------


## pedronx

Witam ponownie, 
Do malutkiego grona wykonawców http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4716879, których mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem dorzucam ekipę Pana Bogdana *607 893 782*. 
Ekipa specjalizuje się w *tynkach cementowo-wapiennych*. 
Wprawdzie robotę zakończyli w zeszłym roku to teraz wykańczali jeszcze drobne duperele (glify etc), a że obiecałem sobie nie chwalić przed zakończeniem wszystkich robót, toteż robię to dopiero teraz. 

Jako że są to moje pierwsze tynki jakie "kładę" w życiu to moja opinia nie jest może zbyt wiarygodna (oczywiście jestem zachwycony). Jednak aż dwóch innych podwykonawców (niedoszły pan od tarasu i pan od kominka) nie dotykając ścian zawyrokowali, że są gipsowe (że niby takie gładkie i białe) - a to już chyba o czymś świadczy  :smile: 
Ponadto ekipa bardzo słowna, wesoła, czysta no i przede wszystkim *z gór*!  :smile: 

Gorąco polecam!

----------


## fantomek24

To i ja dodam moje polecenie na chłopaków od ocieplenia poddasza i zabudowy KG, wszystko sprawnie i bezproblemowo, dokładni i terminowi...
na hasło od Tomka dostaniecie napewno dobrą cenę kontakt: Jacek tel.  506498596

----------


## pirawawa

> Kto u Ciebie robił?


http://allegro.pl/wylewki-posadzki-j...721631750.html

----------


## lucka6

Jesteśmy jeszcze w trakcie wykończeniówki, ale przez naszą ekipę przewinęło się już wielu wykonawców naprawdę godnych polecenia:

*1. Stan surowy otwarty do więźby*  - firma *Konwestur* pana Koniecka
http://bud.konwestur.pl/
Budowa z nimi to naprawdę czysta przyjemność, nasza działalność ograniczała się do wizyt (częstych) na budowie, wykonawstwo z materiałami więc zupełnie nie musieliśmy się o nic martwić. Budynek trzyma wszystkie wymiary - okna, drzwi, itp, kolejni wykonawcy chwalili jakość postawienia. Firma wykonywała nam też elewację, ta współpraca przebiegła również bez żadnych problemów

2. *Dekarz* - pan Marek Kamiński, tel. 604738374, dekarz pierwsza klasa (dach do zobaczenia w moim dzienniku)

3. *Hydraulik* - pan Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz,  tel. 606340031. Jedyne czego żałujemy to to, że nie trafiliśmy na niego w momencie stanu zero, bo musiał poprawiać piony po pierwszym hydrauliku i niepotrzebnie rozkuwać budynek. Robił nam instalację podłogówki, ogrzewania, wodną, kanalizacyjną, odkurzacz centralny, dostarczał też grzejniki i piec. Świetny fachowiec, również chwalony przez kolejne ekipy

4. *Tynkarze, tynki cementowo-wapienne* - pan Piotr, tel. 503163234, kontakt znalazłam na forum Muratora, polecam dalej bo jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Tynki są równe, prace wykonane były bardzo szybko. Czekamy jeszcze na ostatnie przecieranie, gruntowanie ścian i założenie parapetów, też z tą ekipą

5. *Dostawca płytek, armatury, baterii, itp* - pan Marek Kalbarczyk, tel. 509441704
U pana Marka zamawialiśmy właściwie kompletne wyposażenie łazienek w cenach internetowych lub nawet lepszych. Pan Marek cały czas bardzo się starał, szybko uzupełniał braki jeśli zaszła taka potrzeba, szukał dla nas elementów które były trudno dostępne. Wszystko przywoził na na budowę, czasami wiele razy małe ilości, bo nam zależało na czasie, naprawdę bardzo polecam

Mam jeszcze wielu innych - glazurnika, elektryka, dostawcę drzwi zewnętrznych...Glazurnika zapytam czy mogę dać telefon i też umieszczę, informacji udzielę na razie na priv

----------


## GraMar

> http://allegro.pl/wylewki-posadzki-j...721631750.html


Witam.
Czy polecana przez Ciebie firma:
*Witam
Wykonujemy posadzki betonowe - wylewki - szlichty - jastrych maszyną PUTZMEISTER zwaną mixokretem.

Dzięki zastosowaniu tej maszyny i naszego doświadczenia otrzymacie Państwo równe i przygotowane podłogi pod układanie płytek lub parkietu, paneli, gresu, kamienia i innych materiałów.

Posadzki wykonujemy solidnie i szybko. Dom jednorodzinny w ciągu jednego dnia.

Wylewki świadczymy na terenie woj. mazowieckiego, ale możemy dojechać w każdy zakątek naszego kraju, po wcześniejszym ustaleniu 

Cena dotyczy wykonania 1 m2 posadzki z materiału powierzonego przez Klienta o grubości 4-6 cm. - powyżej 100 m2

Na życzenie Klienta, możemy również wykonać pracę z naszego materiału, wtedy nie musisz się martwić o jego nadwyżkę, bądź niedobór. Cena będzie konkurencyjna. Zobacz inne nasze aukcje.:

Więcej informacji pod numerem tel.

0-501-159-409

Zapraszamy do współpracy
*


wykonywała u Ciebie układanie styropianu przed wylewką?-tak zrozumiałam.
Kiedy należy zrobić "próg" na zakończenie płaszczyzny wylewki przy balkonach i wjeździe do garażu?
Mam teraz SSO zostawione na zimę z zabezpieczonymi otworami przed deszczem i śniegiem oraz "wizytacjami" nieproszonych gości.
Czy należy obtynkować otwory przed montażem okien?
Czym należy najlepiej ocieplić strop nad piętrem na strychu aby nie zagościły w ociepleniu myszy?
Może ktoś się pochyli nad moimi wątpliwościami?

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.


Czy znacie kogoś wykonującego stalowe ramy ze stalową klapą nad schodkami strychowymi jako zabezpieczenie ppoż?

----------


## pimi04

> Poszło na priv, ale w sumie to mogę przecież podać i tutaj, bo po to jest ten wątek.
> EWBUXXXO - tel. 667 003 003
> 
> A gdyby ktoś miał sprawdzonych ludzi do ogrodzenia w jakiś rozsądnych cenach to bardzo proszę.....Okolice: Stare Bablice, Ożarów


Proszę o namiar
Pozdr.

----------


## pimi04

Witam serdecznie

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców SSZ lub SSO.

Pzodrawiam

----------


## lucka6

ja dałam namiary 2 posty wyżej  :smile:

----------


## kowal5

Witam
Teraz już mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem wykonawcę skończyli u mnie SSO. parę dni temu z wierzbą
 podaje tel. 724392678 
może przyda się komu 
a ja teraz przymierzam się do przykrycia dachu i prawdo podobnie zakończę na ten rok

                  Pozdrawiam

----------


## justkaaa

Ja zdecydowanie polecam Pana Mariusza abcdomek.pl tel 881 436 036




> Witam serdecznie
> 
> Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców SSZ lub SSO.
> 
> Pzodrawiam

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam,

poproszę o namiary na dobry i niedrogi piasek 0-2 do wylewek. Najchętniej wschodnia strona Warszawy, okolice Wołomina.

----------


## strix

Poraz kolejny po robocie u znajomego polecam rewelacyjne tynki cem-wap - czyli sprawdzony i polecany tu juz wielokrotnie Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - tylko terminy trzeba raczej sporo naprzod klepac - choc roznie bywa - kolega sie wstrzelil, bo inny z listy wyskoczyl akurat. W kazdym razie namiary brali u mnie na niego elektryk, hydraulik i magik od schodow - sciany jak lustro i to sie potwierdzilo pozniej przy kolejnych pracach wykonczeniowych - meble na zamowienie itd

Moge polecic rewelacyjna ekipe od kompleksowych prac wykonczeniiowych p. Lukasza Chmiela, robil u mnie, robil niedawno duzy dom znajomego 300m2 i teraz kolejnego znajomego z mojego polecenia - robia wszystko od odcieplenia poddasza po skomplikowane konstrukcje z plyt GK /wielopoziomowe sufit etc./
Swietnie daja sobie rade z praca wg skomplikowanych projektow z pracowni architektow wnetrz.
Przepieknie ukladaja glazury i terakoty, nawet te bardzo trudne np. w formie desek 100 x 15 cm czy skomplikowane mozaiki. Rewelacyjnie maluja wnetrza /czysciutko przede wszystkim jest, dobrze zabezpieczaja/. Oczywiscie moga tez zrobic tynki zewnetrzne, elewacje itd - p Chmiel ma rowniez ekipe od tego.
Jak wchodza kompleksowo to daja swietne ceny np. na farby Fluggera - znacznie mniej niz dla czlowieka z ulicy - i ceny wychodza jak za marketowego Duluxa np. a jakosc nieporownywalna. Jak duza posesja i otoczenie to moga podjac sie kompleksowo wszystiego lacznie z kostka /wspolpracuja z innym wykonawca od kostki/ - i dadza na calosc bdb cene.
Polecam szczerze w kazdym razie - kontakt przez ich strone najlepiej, bo nie pamietam nr tel. www.lukaszchmiel.pl

----------


## Darkol

Zakończyłem następny etap budowy i mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę od ogrodzeń. Pan Adam (508-339-989, 600-421-888 ) i jego ludzie wykonują wszystko co jest związane z budową ogrodzeń. Pełen profesjonalizm. 
Gorąco polecam
Pozdrawiam

----------


## himlaje

Polecam do SSO i reszty budowy domu  firmę "abcdomek" tel. 881 436 036. Bardzo rzetelni, pomocni i na pewno godni polecenia. Dbają o budowę jako całokształt i w trakcie budowy ale i po jej zakończeniu. Z perspektywy czasu żałuje że nie wszytskich ich rad słuchałem bo lepiej bym na tym wyszedł. Taka ekipa to niestety rzadkość

----------


## asiemka

> Witam,
> 
> poproszę o namiary na dobry i niedrogi piasek 0-2 do wylewek. Najchętniej wschodnia strona Warszawy, okolice Wołomina.


Kupowałam piasek do wylewek od pana Leszczyńskiego tel. 508 083 401.
Piasek bardzo dobrej jakości. Forma mieści się na Białołęce, więc strona Warszawy się zgadza.

----------


## rafaliania

polecam firmę pana Darka Laska wykonawcę schodów wewwnętrznych, drewnianych. Schody super, fachowość, terminowość.

----------


## Darkol

Witam.
Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy/ekipy do wykonania mebli :kuchennych, zabudowy, szaf wnękowych. Jest tego sporo więc wolę nie eksperymentować z domorosłymi "dłubkami" i innymi "złotymi rączkami".
Pozdrawiam

----------


## azusa

Polecam mojego stolarza, robił u nas wszystko: kuchnia, łazienki, garderoba, szafy wnękowe, zabudowa biblioteki i jestem zadowolona. Pan Piotr z Mszczonowa, tel. na priv.

----------


## Zico

> Skąd Pan jest i jaka cena wykonania? Za 2 tygodnie będę wykonywał wylewki.


Brunet, wybrales juz firme do wylewek? Zadowolony? Mozesz polecic, bo ja za tydzien lub dwa rowniez chce je zrobic?

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Brunet, wybrales juz firme do wylewek? Zadowolony? Mozesz polecic, bo ja za tydzien lub dwa rowniez chce je zrobic?


Tak, wybrałem. W poniedziałek i wtorek będą u mnie robić. Dam znać jak zrobią.

----------


## awieuro

> Witam.
> Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy/ekipy do wykonania mebli :kuchennych, zabudowy, szaf wnękowych. Jest tego sporo więc wolę nie eksperymentować z domorosłymi "dłubkami" i innymi "złotymi rączkami".
> Pozdrawiam


www.pueblo.com Trzy lata temu zrobili mi wszystkie meble w domu. Ekipa z polecenia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lofix777

> Witam,
> 
> poproszę o namiary na dobry i niedrogi piasek 0-2 do wylewek. Najchętniej wschodnia strona Warszawy, okolice Wołomina.


Namiar na piasek do wylewek 501228409 wylewkarz powiedział że najlepszy piach jaki widział do tej pory  :smile:  a cena też niezła. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

Polecam glazurnika. Sam o sobie mówi że na posadzkach kładzie płytki że nie nachodzą na siebie, na ścianie woda nie stoi i chyba co najważniejsze to  że kładzie szkliwionym do wierzchu!!!  :rotfl: 

...a serio to mogę kolegę Jacka spokojnie i z czystym sumieniem polecić - może nie jest najtańszy (najdroższy też nie ale nie robi za pół darmo  :wink: ) ale chyba artysta... łazienki kompleksowo z hydrauliką, elektryką, zabudowami gips-kart. i białym montażem.

Kontakt przeze mnie (na priv) a ja ze swojej strony nadmienię że mam wolny termin na początek grudnia - niestety (dla mnie niestety) jedna robota wypadła i jest dziura... taka krypto reklama - chyba wybaczycie  :wink:

----------


## rpilski

> Polecam glazurnika. ...
> ...
> ...a serio to mogę kolegę Jacka spokojnie i z czystym sumieniem polecić - może nie jest najtańszy (najdroższy też nie ale nie robi za pół darmo ) ale chyba artysta... łazienki kompleksowo z hydrauliką, elektryką, zabudowami gips-kart. i białym montażem.
> 
> Kontakt przeze mnie (na priv)


Kontakt był już podawany, a numer  się nie zmienił (wiem bo akurat u mnie pan Jacek kładzie płytki), więc chyba pan Jacek się nie obrazi jak przypomnę  bezp. kontakt do niego.  Pozdrawiam ciepło Wodza!




> Mogę polecić kolegę (sąsiad-konkurencja!  ) specjalista (!!!) od kompleksowych remontów mieszkań... łazienek... glazury i terakoty... suchej zabudowy K-G... paneli oświetleniowych z płyt G-K...
> 
> ...polecam konkurencje bo on "bardziej" remonty i płytki a ja "bardziej" wykończeniówka bez płytek i nie wchodzimy sobie w drogę... choć czasem razem pracujemy 
> 
> ...namiary:
> Jacek Lehmann
> tel.604-620-665
> .......

----------


## Rom-Kon

Inwestor czujny!!!  ...mam nadzieję że płytki "nie nachodzą" !
Również pozdrawiam p. Radosławie  :big grin:

----------


## GraMar

Mój domek jest na etapie "wczesnego SSO"    :smile:     Rósł równolegle z przygodami i niespodziankami.

Dziękuję tutaj memu Kierownikowi budowy i Aniołowi Stróżowi za wsparcie w ciężkich chwilach- Panu Wojtkowi z Kobyłki- tel. 516 316 432.

Za narysowanie projektu i instalacji wewn wg mojego pomysłu przyniesionego do P.Antoniego /z Międzyrzeca Podl/ na arkuszach papieru milimetrowego   :wink:  i rzetelne potraktowanie  inwestorki- tel. 510 068 684 oraz rzeczową pomoc przez ten etap.

Dziękuję mojej pracowitej, punktualnej  i roześmianej ekipie Mróweczek: Pan Paweł, Pan Wacław, Pan Karol, Pan Daniel, Pan Darek pod wodzą Pana Jarka /tel.696 530 224/ pędzającego z poziomicą, sznurkami i miarkami. Postawili mój dom od pierwszej łopaty, wykonali więźbę, kominy, kominy klinkierowe, ścianki działowe, schody, deskowanie całego domu, wyłaz na dach oraz pokryli papą.

Hydraulikę pod chudziakiem wymyślił, wykonał Pan Andrzej z ekipą- tel. 502 358 661.

Ponadto wokoło pracowały inne ekipy- koparkowi, wywóz kilkudziesięciu ogromnych wywrotek ziemi, dostawcy piachu i kruszywa, materiałów budowlanych, stali i gwoździ.


Proszę mi wierzyć, trudna to rola Bab Budowniczego ale życzę wszystkim tu zaglądającym takiej budowy dzięki wspaniałym fachowcom emanujących cierpliwością i znajomością swego fachu.


 :bye:

----------


## pinto13

Budowa w Wawrze na ukończeniu i mogę polecić:

1. *SSO Krzysiek* 534 292 737 - tylko SSO szybko, czysto. Instalacji i tynków w ich wykonaniu nie polecam bo to słabo im wychodzi. Dachu też mi nie robili także w tej kwestii też nie polecam.

2. *Beton* 502 536 092 - betoniarnia z okolic Zakrętu, Wiązownej - bardzo sprawnie, terminowo, ceny oki.

3. *Więźba* Rafał 607 052 509

4.* Dachówka i położenie* - http://abc-dachy.com.pl/ dobre ceny i dobra robota, tylko trzeba się umówić, że jak zostanie dachówka to zabiorą

5. *Brama garażowa Normstahl* 601 343 601 kontakt z Muratora nie pamiętam nazwy siedziba przy Puławskiej, tanio sprawnie

6. *Sztukateria gipsowa wewnętrzna* http://www.sztukateria.biz/

7. *Kanalizacja Pan Łada* 501 049 852 nie tanio ale praktycznie bez obsługowo, robi też przyłącza gazowe

8. *Kominek montaż* 602 539 655 wkład Hajduk kupiłem w http://kominy-panek.pl/ można zbić dobrze cenę

9. *Kontenery na gruz* http://www.klin.waw.pl/ dobra cena i można dużo ładować.

10. *Koparka* 602 664 984

11. *Ocieplenie* 512 197 154 kontakt tu z Muratora dobra robota dobra cena i załatwiają materiał w dobrej cenie

12.* Studnia* 667 143 153 dobra robota i dobra cena

13. *Okna drewniane Pozbud* http://www.novabp.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jagna

Polecam panią *Architekt*, która robiła nam *adaptację projektu*. Bardzo solidna, trzyma się terminów z precyzją szwajcarskiego zegarka. Słucha co się do niej mówi, doradza, ale nie narzuca. Mieszka w Warszawie i każda okolica W-wy jest dla niej ok, bo jak mówi, lubi podróżować  :smile:  W cenie za adaptację sama dodała 3 wizyty na budowie w razie potrzeby. Nie musiała, bo nawet by nam to do głowy nie przyszło  :ohmy: 

Anna Sikorska  tel.: 609513819

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Witam, ja tu bardzo nowiusieńki jestem, sorry za głupie pytania i spostrzeżenia. Tak przeleciałem ten post i zastanawiam się czy biała lista w okolicach wawy i innych miast nie mogła by być podzielona na jakieś podgrupy: SSO, tynki, dachy...  przebrnąć przez te 156 stron to naprawdę duży wyczyn, przeczytałem 5 pierwszych stron i około 8-10 ostatnich. Szukam obecnie architekta w okolicach Otwocka. Gdzie powinienem zadać pytanie typu: co lepsze gotowy projekt z adaptacją czy projekt od podstaw indywidualny, jakie plusy i minusy jednej i drugiej opcji. Pewnie takie pytania były już tu zadane, czy możecie mnie przekierować w odpowiedni wątek lub napisać jak tu się poruszać jak ryba w wodzie?

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Hmm (po 2 dniach) czyli nie ma architektów: dobrych, sprawdzonych, znających się na rzeczy w okolicy Otwocka w rozsądnych cenach, których możecie polecić?

----------


## lofix777

> Hmm (po 2 dniach) czyli nie ma architektów: dobrych, sprawdzonych, znających się na rzeczy w okolicy Otwocka w rozsądnych cenach, których możecie polecić?


Nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi z tymi architektami projekt domu ? adaptacja ? , ze swej strony mogę polecić pracownie XYZ z Legionowa mi robili adaptację - szybko i dość tanio jak na okolicę Warszawy http://xyz.waw.pl/kontakt.php

----------


## hary2006

> Witam.
> Poszukuję solidnej i sprawdzonej firmy/ekipy do wykonania mebli :kuchennych, zabudowy, szaf wnękowych. Jest tego sporo więc wolę nie eksperymentować z domorosłymi "dłubkami" i innymi "złotymi rączkami".
> Pozdrawiam


http://www.meble-leszczynski.pl/
Robiliśmy u nich miesiąc temu, ceny nie "Warszawskie", jak najbardziej do przyjęcia. Firma z Radomska, a transport (230km)i montaż 450 zł  :big tongue:

----------


## remx

I znów polecam forumowego Vadiola jako glazurnika. Robił u mnie już kolejną łazienkę.
Bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## tkaczor

Witam! Polecam mojego glazurnika - Pana Janusza już polecanego wcześniej na tym forum, tel. 604 684 786; Pan Janusz robił u nas glazurę, biały montaż, poprawki hydrauliczne i tynkarskie, montował parapety, malował ściany. Jest bardzo solidny, rozsądny; w międzyczasie wykonywał też prace z mojego polecenia u rodziny i znajomych - wszyscy bardzo zadowoleni. Jeszcze raz z czystym sumieniem polecam!

----------


## fantomdom

Witam kończę właśnie G/K  i poszukuję glazurnika i malarza artysty :wink:  koniecznie takiego co to się nie boi pędzlem wojować porzuci ktoś kontakt.???

----------


## TOMI1975

Polecam do gresów i montażu ceramiki Marka Krzemińskiego tel. 606909349. Kumaty człowiek z inicjatywą. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z jego pracy, nie unikał trudnych zachcianek inwestora, wszystko wykonał zgodnie z moją wizją. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## fantomdom

Dogadałem już płytkarza dzięki wielkie, tylko malarza jeszcze jak by ktoś ,,podrzucił'' bedę wdzięczny.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam,

Może ktoś poleciłby sprawną i niedrogą ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza?

Pozdrawiam,
BWP

----------


## TOMI1975

Witam,
polecam forumowego Yaco 181, tel. 506498596. U mnie właśnie kończą, jestem zadowolony. Jakość prac bardzo przyzwoita, terminowo, porządek na budowie, cena też ok. Polecam z pełnym spokojem.

----------


## vadiol

> I znów polecam forumowego Vadiola jako glazurnika. Robił u mnie już kolejną łazienkę.
> Bez zastrzeżeń.


Wielkie dzieki .

----------


## magappa

Witajcie, 

szukam obecnie wykonawcy mebli kuchennych, jak na razie najciekawszą ofertę dostałam od firmy DOMANO, ale niepokoi mnie odrobine, ze nic na ich temat nie moge znalezc. (Fakt lepiej nic, niz x niepochlebnych opinii, ale jakos lepiej bede sie czula wiedzac, ze ktos moze sie o nich pozytywnie wypowiedziec). Interesuje mnie pomyslowosc, pomocnosc, doradztwo, terminowosc no i jakość zabudowy. 
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie opinie.

Pozdrawiam, 
Agnieszka

----------


## fantomdom

> Witam,
> 
> Może ktoś poleciłby sprawną i niedrogą ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> BWP


Witam ja co prawda jestem w trakcie docieplania poddasza i wykonywania zabudów ale z czystym sercem mogę polecić już wielokrotnie polecaną i chwaloną ekipę forumowych ,,MIsIACZKÓW'' [można o nich wiele poczytać we wcześniejszych wpisach]  tak powinna  wyglądać współpraca pomiędzy stronami, pełne fachowe doradztwo, czystość, zaradność terminowe wykonanie i cena też nie odstrasza. Pełny opis efektu pracy tak w połowie tygodnia po zakończeniu. Serdecznie polecam kontakt; Selki Robert Hawrylak 502469645

Pozdrawiam,
fantomdom

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam,
> 
> Może ktoś poleciłby sprawną i niedrogą ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> BWP


...takie samopolecenie albo krypto reklama... mam dziurę w grudniu...

----------


## suomi

potrzebuję zrobić tynk na kominach i na ściankach szczytowych przed położeniem blachy na dach - czy macie jakieś namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę z okolic Warszawy (najlepiej na wschód) ? Zależy mi na tym aby zrobili to w tym tygodniu.

----------


## darej

> Jakby Ci to powiedzieć - jeśli uważasz że kryterium jest to że sąsiad ma gorzej, to faktycznie ekipa Saina nie jest zła.
> Niestety jeśli spojrzeć na to obiektywnie, to niestety nikt z moich znajomych u których ekipy Pana Huberta wykonywały prace (tynki, zabudowa KG, elewacja) nie był zadowolony, a kwiatki wychodziły czasami wiele miesięcy później...
> No ale pewnie wszyscy trafialiśmy po prostu na te 'gorsze ekipy'


No i ja musze dołączyć do niezbyt pochlebnego zdania o firmie Sain. Potwierdzam opinie o zatynkowaniu wielu puszek, potwierdzam o "kwiatkach" sukcesywnie wychodzących przez wiele miesięcy i tak samo o odbiorze prac przy halogenie. Jasne, że są gorsze ekipy, ale równajmy do lepszych, nie do gorszych.

Spokojnie za to mogę polecic hydraulika p. Roberta (512150034), który wykazał się sporą wiedzą, rzetelnością,, dbałością i ogólnym podejściem do pracy. Mowa o hydraulice i innych pracach, które wykonywał (taka "złota rączka")

----------


## jannasia

Do wykończenia łazienek i kuchni szczerze polecam fachowca z naszego forum: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...prace+poboczne

Sprawdzony  :smile:  U mnie robił glazurę, hydraulikę i zabudowy G/K. Dokładny i solidny.

----------


## Jacek_G

Okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego i ogólnie Warszawy:
SSO, więźba, ocieplenia poddaszy, k-g: szczerze polecam p. Czarka 608 846 814 

*Bardzo wysoka jakość prac*, wszystko równe, trzyma piony i poziomy, doradza w wątpliwych sytuacjach (np. gdy są błędy w projekcie, albo coś można zrobić lepiej), bardzo dobre tempo. Generalnie wystarczy zapewnić materiały i o nic się nie trzeba martwić.

----------


## zygii

Moja lista ekip tzw. I liga - okolice Piaseczna k/Warszawy:

1. Firma SSO - ekipa sprawdzona w budowaniu nowoczesnych domów min. dach płaski - (nie pierwsza ich tego typu budowa), posiadają własne narzędzia, rusztowania i doświadczoną ekipę (ludzie nie z łapanki) - * P. Dariusza tel. +48 609 569 383.*
2. Firmę Tora Wentylacja z Częstochowy - super profesjonalne podejście dot. projektu jak i wykonania, samowystarczalni - oby Wszystkie ekipy tak pracowały *http://www.tora-wentylacja.pl/* (*UWAGA aktualizacja z 09.02.2014*) Przy drugim etapie montażu GGWC ekipie zdarzyła się wpadka, duże zastrzeżenia co do jakości montażu instalacji hydraulicznej wymiennika glikolowego (szczegóły w moim dzienniku budowy).
3. Firma Alltop i właścicel *Pan Paweł tel +48 502 297 796* - firma która robi duże przeszklenia aluminiowe min. HSy na profilach reynaers lub aluprof w konkurencyjnej cenie (co najważniejsze dbają o Klienta i w przypadku ewentualnych małych niedociągnięć poprawiają "od ręki) http://www.alltop.com.pl/
To tyle na dzień dzisiejszy...choć czekam na dodanie do w/w listy ekipy tynkarzy, prace na ukończeniu  :smile:

----------


## rafał2011

> Witam,
> 
> Może ktoś poleciłby sprawną i niedrogą ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> BWP


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...daszy&langid=1

----------


## bami

Pora i na mnie:
*geodeta* Otwock i okolice p. Dorota Mandziak 600 073 866
*piach, ziemia, koparka* (Wiązowna i okolice) p. Tomasz Szyperski 601 812 215
*PIASKOWIEC* firma Rat-Sort Zbigniew Ratyński 600 919 161 i 668 900 900 (właściciel dużej firmy z piaskowcem spod Radomia, osobiście bardzo zaangażowany nawet w małe zamówienia, sam dzwonił i pytał, czy położony kamień mi się podobał, przy drugim zamówieniu specjalnie sortował mi towar kolorystycznie)
*instalacja gazowa* (chyba jedyna firma KOMPLETNIE BEZPROBLEMOWA) - DarGaz 22 615 79 24 (Warszawa ul. Patriotów 212)
*wylewki* p. Patryk Zwierz 503 907 488
wymienioną powyżej firmę od wentylacji pochwalę, jak uruchomią wentylację - no nie pochwalę niestety, zygii, lullaby - mam nadzieję, że nie zrobiliście tego przedwcześnie  ::-(:  od 3 tygodni nie mogę się doprosić o poprawkę powstałą z ich winy
*dostawca płytek w dobrych cenach: (Bartycka)* Marcin Pietrzycki 505 040 180

Na razie tyle  :Smile:

----------


## fantomdom

Witam

Pilnie poszukuje firmy zajmującej się ogrodzeniami za namiar będę wdzięczny, ogrodzenie będzie z klinkieru i drzewa dzięki bardzo.

Pozdrawiam fantomdom

----------


## [email protected]

POLECAM !!!!!!!!!!!

znanym forumowiczom MISIACZKÓW - są obecnie na kolejnej znanej mi budowie i są chyba jeszcze lepsi niż ostatnio  :wiggle: 
Jak potrzebujecie kogoś do GK śmiało ich bierzcie - 502469645 
a jak chcecie mieć gk s......e to ich nie bierzcie - wybór zawsze należy do inwestora i ewentualne roszczenia przed lustrem  :wink:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> POLECAM !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> znanym forumowiczom MISIACZKÓW - są obecnie na kolejnej znanej mi budowie i są chyba jeszcze lepsi niż ostatnio 
> Jak potrzebujecie kogoś do GK śmiało ich bierzcie - 502469645 
> a jak chcecie mieć gk s......e to ich nie bierzcie - wybór zawsze należy do inwestora i ewentualne roszczenia przed lustrem


A skąd te Misiaczki? Dobrze robią? Ile biorą za robotę?

----------


## marika77

Polecam firme *ABCdomek.pl tel. 881 436 036*. Buduja kompleksowo całe domy oraz zagospodarowują teren po budowie. Buduja naprawde solidnie, uczciwie, dbaja o wszystkie szczegóły. Bardzo rzeczowi, kompetentni. Dużo doradzają i angażują się w budowe. Czasem miałam wrażenie, że szef angazował się w budowę naszego domu jakby swój budował. Wybudowali już drugi dom w mojej rodzinie i współprace z ta firma oceniam najwyżej i najbardziej polecam. 

Polecam *Pana ZByszka z Wilczej Góry tel 502 954 987*. Zakup piachu, kruszywa tylko u niego. Ważne, że nie oszukuje. Jak kupujesz 20 ton to masz gwarancje, że przywiezie 20 ton. Wyładowuje piach tam gdzie ja wskaże a nie tam gdzie jemu wygodniej jak w innych firmach wykręcając się że mogą nie wyjechać bo grunt podmokły albo, że mogą ogrodzenie uszkodzić. Świadczy usługi takze koparką-tez warte polecenia

----------


## fantomdom

Ja mogę tylko dołączyć do POLECENIA [email protected] pożegnałem MISIACZKÓW 28 listopada jestem bardzo zadowolony z pracy MISIACZKÓW a raczej z jej efektu  po nich zostało mi tylko dobrze wykonane  poddasze super zabudowy led i CZYSTO wszystko po sobie po sprzątali i tak powinno być. WIĘC polecam!!!!!!!!!!!! kontakt;;; Robert Hawrylak 502469646

Pozdrawiam 

fantomdom

----------


## zygii

No i stało się ...tynki gipsowe (Knauf Diamant) zakończone  :wave:  :wave:  
Mogę Wszystkim polecić tynki wykonywane przez firmę ANATAK i Pana Tomasza.
Ekipa spełniła w 100% moje oczekiwania, a były one na pewno wyższe niż standardowe (piony, kąty itp) !!
Tynki idealnie wykonane terminowo, pracując nawet do późnych godzin nocnych !
Co ważne SUPER wszystko zabezpieczone (także okna na których mi bardzo zależało), posprzątane, zero problemów w komunikacji.
PROFESJONALIŚCI !

----------


## Monkeyman

Witam,

czy ktoś może mi podać namiary na architekta wnętrz?

----------


## anatak

> No i stało się ...tynki gipsowe (Knauf Diamant) zakończone  
> Mogę Wszystkim polecić tynki wykonywane przez firmę ANATAK i Pana Tomasza.
> Ekipa spełniła w 100% moje oczekiwania, a były one na pewno wyższe niż standardowe (piony, kąty itp) !!
> Tynki idealnie wykonane terminowo, pracując nawet do późnych godzin nocnych !
> Co ważne SUPER wszystko zabezpieczone (także okna na których mi bardzo zależało), posprzątane, zero problemów w komunikacji.
> PROFESJONALIŚCI !


dziękujemy za udaną współpracę i polecamy się na przyszłość  :smile: 
pozdr
ANATAK

----------


## fąfalska

Witam,
od conajmniej dwóch lat korzystam z namiarów zamieszczanych w białej liście. Dlatego też będąc już przy końcu moich zmagań wykończeniowych chciałabym polecić tych godnych polecenia:

 - SELKI czyli Misiaczki. Wiem, że jestem monotematyczna w zachwytach nad tą ekipą ale niestety nie mam im nic do zarzucenia. Co więcej gdzies po około roku po zrobieniu mi karton gipsów, po zamieszkaniu...... okazało się, że jest właz na strych do poprawki (nie to że była czyjaś wina..... po prostu trzeba było poprawić). Musze tutaj powiedzieć, że panowie aby zrobić mi ten właz jeszcze raz przyjechali w umówionym terminie. na dodatek jechali specjalnie z Garwolina, gdzie własnie mieli zlecenie.... przyjechali tylko dla mnie..... obsadzili jeszcze raz właz, nie chcieli pieniedzy........przy okazji dostaliwili mi ścianke w kuchni i dokrecili gips karton na gebericie.
Przy okazji jeszcze raz dziekuje tej ekipie (jesli tutaj zagladają) namiary znane ale powtarzam 502469645

 - układanie bruku. fachowo i w dobrej cenie. Poza "małym  ::-(: " przesunieciem, które początkowo mnie mocno zirytowało.... efekt koncowy przywołał uśmiech na mojej twarzy. ekipa z Legionowa. dodatkowo robia różne rzeczy w ogrodach więc przy okazji i fachowo uporządkowali mi cały ogród
Pan Kamil

 - drewniany taras.
Pan Grzegorz, firma VIPtarasy 694 522 849
jeden z leprzych i uchciwych fachowców jakiego mielismy na budowie. Polecam bez mrugniecia okiem

----------


## bami

> Witam,
> od conajmniej dwóch lat korzystam z namiarów zamieszczanych w białej liście. Dlatego też będąc już przy końcu moich zmagań wykończeniowych chciałabym polecić tych godnych polecenia:
> 
>  - SELKI czyli Misiaczki. Wiem, że jestem monotematyczna w zachwytach nad tą ekipą ale niestety nie mam im nic do zarzucenia. Co więcej gdzies po około roku po zrobieniu mi karton gipsów, po zamieszkaniu...... okazało się, że jest właz na strych do poprawki (nie to że była czyjaś wina..... po prostu trzeba było poprawić). Musze tutaj powiedzieć, że panowie aby zrobić mi ten właz jeszcze raz przyjechali w umówionym terminie. na dodatek jechali specjalnie z Garwolina, gdzie własnie mieli zlecenie.... przyjechali tylko dla mnie..... obsadzili jeszcze raz właz, nie chcieli pieniedzy........przy okazji dostaliwili mi ścianke w kuchni i dokrecili gips karton na gebericie.
> Przy okazji jeszcze raz dziekuje tej ekipie (jesli tutaj zagladają) namiary znane ale powtarzam 502469645
> 
>  - układanie bruku. fachowo i w dobrej cenie. Poza "małym " przesunieciem, które początkowo mnie mocno zirytowało.... efekt koncowy przywołał uśmiech na mojej twarzy. ekipa z Legionowa. dodatkowo robia różne rzeczy w ogrodach więc przy okazji i fachowo uporządkowali mi cały ogród
> Pan Kamil
> 
> ...


fąfalska, podaj proszę nr telefonu do p. Kamila z Legionowa  :Smile: 

CZY KTOŚ MÓGŁBY POLECIĆ DOBREGO STOLARZA I WYKONAWCĘ SCHODÓW Z DREWNA?

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam,

czy zna ktoś i mógłby podać kontakt do kominiarza, który wystawi opinię kominiarską? Ile taka usługa kosztuje? Chodzi mi o wstępną opinię, dla gazowni celem podłączenia gazu.

Pozdrawiam,
BWP

----------


## Asia...

Witam.
Poszukuję konkretnego i godnego wypłaconych pieniędzy serwisanta pieców viessmann.
Chodzi mi o kogoś kto działa W okolicach Warszawa,Piaseczno.
Jeżeli szukam nie w tym miejscu to proszę mnie przekierować we właściwe.

Pozdrawiam
Aśka

----------


## piohal

Poszukuję dobrego elektryka-alarmiarza.

----------


## piohal

> Witam.Właśnie zakończyłem budowęSSO .Z przyjemnością  polecam firmę MURBUD Kamila Kuryły 510748629.Chłopaki pracują szybko i dokładnie.Kamil wyłapał kilka błędów w projekcie dokładając sobie roboty przy okazji.Nie było mowy o zaliczkach,rozliczaliśmy się po zakończeniu każdego etapu.Po udręce z urzędami współpracę z nimi wspominał będę  bardzo dobrze.


Co prawda u mnie Pan Kamil stawiał tylko działówki, ale polecam go a szczególnie jego ojca. Niesamowite tempo i organiacja pracy i uczciwe podejście.

----------


## ewajanecka

Prosze a namiar na kogos od solarow

----------


## misob

> Poszukuję dobrego elektryka-alarmiarza.


Elektryk p. Puchała 609336728
Alarmy arm.pl p. Pieprzycki 501142806 - polecany na forum

Obaj panowie działali u nas w domu tzn. zamontowali instalacje z udanym wynikiem

----------


## MichałJulianów

Szukam "złotej rączki" - firmy, która wykona mi w bardzo dobrej jakości i sensownej cenie remont segmentu - malowanie, wymiana okien, wymina drzwi, paneli, parapetów itp.
Pls. polećcie kogoś kogo znacie z doświadczenia.

----------


## Marcinoso

Witam Polecam  studniarza z okolic Grodziska Mzowieckiego pożdna firma i stosunkowo niedroga Pan Paluchowski Władysław 502286560

----------


## brunet wieczorową

W firmie D&D Company w Markach 
http://www.dd-company.pl/sklep/index.php
kupowałem 2 sztuki drzwi zewnętrznych i bramę garażową (z montażem). Zdecydowanie polecam tą firmę. Nie mam zastrzeżeń ani do jakości montażu ani do produktów. Ceny mają bardzo atrakcyjne.

----------


## JacekJ.

> Witam,
> 
> czy ktoś może mi podać namiary na architekta wnętrz?


Witam,

Czy poszukujesz jeszcze architekta ? Mogę Ci polecić mojego - co prawda robiłem tylko projekty łazienek i kuchni ale ceny przystępne a ekipy wykończeniowe chwalą za precyzję szkiców instalacji a my generalnie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z projektów.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## prosty

Poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonego inspektora nadzoru. Gmina Stare Babice.

----------


## marzena08

Witam, 
Poszukuje dobrych tynkarzy, mozecie mi kogos polecic?i panów od wylewek tez.
dzieki

----------


## lucka6

> Witam, 
> Poszukuje dobrych tynkarzy, mozecie mi kogos polecic?i panów od wylewek tez.
> dzieki


ja mam fajnych tynkarzy (kontakt nota bene z Muratora, jeden z nielicznych który się naprawdę sprawdził) - pan Piotr, 503163234, ekipa górali

Tynki mamy równiutke, zrobione bardzo sprawnie i szybko

----------


## rpilski

Polecam panów od mebli z okolic Błonia i Kampinosu http://meble-admar.pl/ Robili u mnie zabudowę kuchenną, zabudowę w wiatrołapie, zabudowę 2 wnęk - wszystko z laminatu, chociaż robią też z innych materiałów. Nie są najtańsi, ale są dokładni i z efektów pracy jestem zadowolony. Dokładnie dopasowali blat laminatowy w kuchni (nie było konieczności dawania listwy przy ścianach - wystarczył silikon), bez problemu poradzili sobie z montażem pasków ledowych (wyfrezowali wgłębienia) - oświetlenie podszafkowe. Dbają o estetykę, szuflady i szafki są zamontowane i wyregulowane tak, że szczeliny między szufladami/drzwiczkami "zgrywają się" w poziomie i pionie. Starają się doradzić ze swojego doświadczenia co jest praktyczne/sprawdza się, aczkolwiek nie upierają się koniecznie przy swoich koncepcjach.

----------


## anatak

> Witam, 
> Poszukuje dobrych tynkarzy, mozecie mi kogos polecic?i panów od wylewek tez.
> dzieki


zapraszam do obejrzenia naszych prac
pozdrawiam

----------


## strix

Ponownie polecam rewelacyjna ekipe od kompleksowych prac wykonczeniiowych p. Lukasza Chmiela, robil u mnie, robil niedawno duzy dom znajomego 300m2 i teraz kolejnego znajomego z mojego polecenia - robia wszystko od odcieplenia poddasza po skomplikowane konstrukcje z plyt GK /wielopoziomowe sufit etc./ Swietnie daja sobie rade z praca wg skomplikowanych projektow z pracowni architektow wnetrz. Przepieknie ukladaja glazury i terakoty, nawet te bardzo trudne np. w formie desek 120 x 15 cm czy skomplikowane mozaiki. Rewelacyjnie maluja wnetrza /czysciutko przede wszystkim jest, dobrze zabezpieczaja/. Oczywiscie moga tez zrobic tynki zewnetrzne, elewacje itd - p Chmiel ma rowniez ekipe od tego. Jak wchodza kompleksowo to daja swietne ceny np. na farby Fluggera - znacznie mniej niz dla czlowieka z ulicy - i ceny wychodza jak za marketowego Duluxa np. a jakosc nieporownywalna. Jak duza posesja i otoczenie to moga podjac sie kompleksowo wszystiego lacznie z kostka /wspolpracuja z innym wykonawca od kostki/ - i dadza na calosc bdb cene. Polecam szczerze w kazdym razie - kontakt przez ich strone najlepiej, bo nie pamietam nr tel. www.lukaszchmiel.pl

----------


## ataccante

uff
mój pierwszy raz poprzedziłem lekturą kilkudzisięciu stron tego (ale nie tylko) wątku. Wielkie dzięki Wam wszystkim za świetną robotę.
Jako że rozpoczynam budowę prosiłbym o namiary na kierownika budowy z okolic Grodziska Maz. Inne wykopiowałem

----------


## MonDav

> Witam, 
> Poszukuje dobrych tynkarzy, mozecie mi kogos polecic?i panów od wylewek tez.
> dzieki


Do tynków wewnętrznych polecam ekipę Pana Huberta "SAIN". Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona, u mnie pracował Pan Adrian z ekip Pana Huberta wraz z innymi tynkarzami.

----------


## MonDav

Gorąco polecam firmę zajmującą się projektowaniem mebli na wymiar Interior.
http://www.meble-interior.pl/

Ja miałam przyjemność współpracować z Panem Krzysztofem.
Zamawiałam w tej firmie meble kuchenne wraz z montażem.
Fronty akrylowe.
Rewelacyjny kontakt, po prostu super przykład perfekcyjnego podejścia do klienta.
Bardzo dobrze, profesjonalnie przygotowana firma - Pan Krzysiek wszystko wytłumaczy, doradzi, zaproponuje swoje wizje.
Firma dotrzymuje terminów, utrzymuje kontakt, a ekipa montująca to jedna z najlepszych ekip, jaka zawitała na naszej budowie :smile: 
Meble świetnej jakości.



Do tej pory uśmiech nie schodzi mi z twarzy :smile:  Kuchnia jak marzenie  :smile:

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Gorąco polecam firmę zajmującą się projektowaniem mebli na wymiar Interior.
> http://www.meble-interior.pl/


A cenowo znośnie?

----------


## MonDav

> A cenowo znośnie?


Przeanalizowaliśmy oferty kilku firm i ceny mają porównywalne, niejednokrotnie niższe od konkurencji, a produkty lepsze jakościowo i przede wszystkim najmniejszego problemu z jakością i terminem realizacji.

----------


## mada615

Potrzebuję architekta , poszę o namiary. 


> Witam,
> 
> Czy poszukujesz jeszcze architekta ? Mogę Ci polecić mojego - co prawda robiłem tylko projekty łazienek i kuchni ale ceny przystępne a ekipy wykończeniowe chwalą za precyzję szkiców instalacji a my generalnie jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z projektów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,

----------


## mada615

> Budowa w Wawrze na ukończeniu i mogę polecić:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Beton* 502 536 092 - betoniarnia z okolic Zakrętu, Wiązownej - bardzo sprawnie, terminowo, ceny oki
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Również polecam betoniarnia Majdanek ,  miła obsługa - konkurencyjna cena mimo sporej odległości (Białołęka)

----------


## niezapominajka

Witam, mogę polecić p. Emila od tynków wewnętrznych, gipsowych. Współpraca wzorowa, prace wykonane w bardzo szybkim tempie. Czysto, terminowo i bez uwag. 
Tynki moim zdaniem wykonane są bardzo dobrze. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić....  A z natury drobiazgowa jestem....
Kontakt: p. Emil tel. :533013595

----------


## krzychuu

Słuchajcie co prawda sam sobie robiłem drobne remonty jak mieszkałem z mamą. Ale w końcu kupiłem nowe mieszkanie stan deweloperski i szukam sprawdzonej już ekipcy bo by zrobiła mi taki remont. Mieszkanie kupiłem w Warszawie. Jeśli może polecić kogoś kto zrobi całość to dzięki  :smile:

----------


## martynatomekwawa

aha

----------


## DariaIMichu

> Siemanko, pozwolisz że się wtrącę, z mężem kupiliśmy pół roku temu mieszkanko pod Warszawą,wykańczała nam je firma z Podhala pana Krzysztofa. Co prawda auto im się zepsuło w górach i dwa dni później remont zaczęli, ale mogę polecić ich. A wiadomo jak to kobieta bardziej wymagająca jestem niż mój mąż w tych sprawach  . Numer zapisałam sobie by ich polecać 506-688-562


Tia...
Ale co tam. Dzwoniłam do tego Pana Krzysztofa i troche z nim pogadałam. Bardzo miły człowiek. Nie wiem czy kompetentny ale chociaż miły. Dowiedziałam się m.in., że ma żone Martyne (wymagającą że hej!), która lubi na niego wołać Tomek (choć on sam nei wie dlaczego) i że góry mu się znudziły i planują się przeprowadzić do wawy a najlepiej pod wawe.

----------


## bettka

Witam, aktualnie szukam wykonawcy podpitki dachowej drewnianej (do wykanania na wiosnę) a także polecanego wykonawcę schodów (zabiegowe, samonośne) i ekipy do wykonania sufitów podwieszanych i kilku ścianek g-k. Sufity podwieszane i ścianki g-k najpilniejsze - czy macie jakieś namiary?

----------


## MonDav

> Witam, aktualnie szukam wykonawcy podpitki dachowej drewnianej (do wykanania na wiosnę) a także polecanego wykonawcę schodów (zabiegowe, samonośne) i ekipy do wykonania sufitów podwieszanych i kilku ścianek g-k. Sufity podwieszane i ścianki g-k najpilniejsze - czy macie jakieś namiary?


Od karton-gipsów i ocieplenia poddasza polecam ekipę SELKI – Robert Hawrylak, czyli forumowe „Misiaczki”.
Po naprawdę olbrzymich przejściach na budowie znaleźliśmy w końcu ekipę – marzenie
Fachowcy przez duże F! Praca wykonana bardzo profesjonalnie, terminowo i czystko. Panowie są niewiarygodnie uczciwi, uprzejmi, radośni i zawsze służą pomocą. Doradzają, pomagają, proponują swoje pomysły. No po prostu rewelacja! Praca ukończona w dokładnie określonym terminie. Po zakończonym dniu Panowie zawsze sprzątają, aż miło przyjechać na budowę! A po zakończeniu całego zlecenia w domku – jak w pudełeczku. Sufity- przepiękne, równiutkie, gładziutkie.... półeczeki jak marzenie! Poddasze ocieplone rewelacyjnie, równiutko, cieplutko i zgodnie z ustaleniami. Przede wszystkim Panowie mają profesjonalny sprzęt, świetne podejście do pracy no i co najważniejsze, znają się na swojej robocie. Polecam wszystkim bez mrugnięcia okiem. Dobrze wiemy, jak ciężko w tych czasach trafić na naprawdę uczciwych i dobrych fachowców. A tu proszę, dla Pana Roberta i trzech pozostałych Panów uczciwość i dobre wykonanie to po prostu podstawa! Panowie, wraz z Mężem cieplutko pozdrawiamy! Będziemy Was zawsze miło wspominać!

----------


## MonDav

Polecam także ekipę od schodów z drewna . Wykonali u nas schody dębowe gięte http://www.werner-werner.pl/ Ekipa godna polecenia zmontowali schody w 1 dzień . Montaż bez zastrzeżeń wszystko dokładnie tak jak ustaliliśmy. Bardzo fachowe doradztwo Pan Zbigniew jest naprawdę Fachowcem jakiego życzył by sobie każdy inwestor . Schody wykonane z perfekcyjną dokładnością oraz dbałością o najmniejszy szczegół

----------


## salik

> Poddasze ocieplone rewelacyjnie, równiutko, cieplutko i zgodnie z ustaleniami.


Z ciekawości - robiłaś badania kamerą termowizyjną, w związku z tym że jesteś bardzo pewna iż jest ciepło i zgodnie z ustaleniami?

----------


## justkaaa

Budowa domów pod klucz ad A do Z (same SSO też). Pan Mariusz tel. 881 436 036. Człowiek dbał o moje pieniądze, doradzał we wszystkim jak tylko nie wiedziałam lub miałam wątpliwości. Człowiek z pasją do budowania i mega cierpliwością do pomocy i tłumaczenia jak „krowie przy rowie”. Zdecydowanie polecam bo naprawdę warci są tego. Adres www http://abcdomek.pl/

Szukam natomiast dobrego i cierpliwego ogrodnika z okolic Piaseczna, który pomoże mi cos zrobić z moim "ogrodem"

----------


## combo

Witam Was
Mój pierwszy post  :Smile:  Zamierzam w tym roku zacząć budowę domu w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Przeczytałem cała masę Waszych wpisów w ramach wątku "biała lista" i zrobiłem sobie pokaźną listę fachowców. Nadal jednak nie mam podstawowej ekipy tzn tej od budowy SSO. Polecicie kogoś? Lepiej żeby ekipa  budowała ze Swoich materiałów czy może samemu dostarczać? Rozumiem że jak ktoś poleca kogoś mając 1 post to ściema?

----------


## lucka6

> Witam Was
> Mój pierwszy post  Zamierzam w tym roku zacząć budowę domu w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Przeczytałem cała masę Waszych wpisów w ramach wątku "biała lista" i zrobiłem sobie pokaźną listę fachowców. Nadal jednak nie mam podstawowej ekipy tzn tej od budowy SSO. Polecicie kogoś? Lepiej żeby ekipa  budowała ze Swoich materiałów czy może samemu dostarczać? Rozumiem że jak ktoś poleca kogoś mając 1 post to ściema?


cześć
ja polecałam firmę Konwestur kilka stron wcześniej, budują ze swoimi materiałami, po naszej stronie było zapewnienie wody i prądu.

----------


## kamyk68

> Witam Was
> . Polecicie kogoś? Lepiej żeby ekipa  budowała ze Swoich materiałów czy może samemu dostarczać?




można samemu dostarczyć materiały  :wink:  ja mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Marka (dostałem namiary z tego forum i się nie zawiodłem choć jedną ekipę "wyrzuciłem" w trakcie sezonu )kontakt na priv jakby co

----------


## combo

> cześć
> ja polecałam firmę Konwestur kilka stron wcześniej, budują ze swoimi materiałami, po naszej stronie było zapewnienie wody i prądu.


gdzieś się przewinęła na forum ta firma ale na ich stronie widziałem, że kościoły budują  :Smile: . Mieszkali na placu budowy czy dojeżdżali? Jak cenowo w porównaniu do innych ekip? Jest sens dawać ogłoszenia na tych wszystkich portalach oferia, szukajfachowca itp?

----------


## combo

> można samemu dostarczyć materiały  ja mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Marka (dostałem namiary z tego forum i się nie zawiodłem choć jedną ekipę "wyrzuciłem" w trakcie sezonu )kontakt na priv jakby co


Pan Marek to jakaś konkretna firma? Często dajecie na forum tylko imię i nie wiem czy to jakaś konkretna firma czy jakiś Pan Mietek złota rączka  :Smile: . Napiszę na priv w takim razie

----------


## lucka6

fakt, strona nie zachęca  :smile:  Ale fachowcy naprawdę porządni, wszystko było zrobione w terminie, zgodnie z kosztorysem, bez żadnego problemu. Dla nas to najprzyjemniejsze etapy budowy - stan surowy i elewacja, bo robili to oni i wiedzielismy ze wtedy mozemy byc spokojni. Do nas dojeżdzali codziennie (ok 80km) na stan surowy, ale na elewację już mieszkali. Cenowo taniej niż warszawskie ekipy. My z ogłoszeń szukajfachowca nie korzystaliśmy więc nie pomogę, zatrudniamy tylko ekipy polecane przez znajomych, kilka wzięłąm z forum ale na dobrą sprawę sprawdzili się w zasadzie tylko tynkarze.

----------


## kamyk68

> Pan Marek to jakaś konkretna firma?  Pan Mietek złota rączka . Napiszę na priv w takim razie



generalnie czasami Pan Mietek jest lepszy niż nie jedna firma  :bye:

----------


## justkaaa

> Witam Was
> Mój pierwszy post  Zamierzam w tym roku zacząć budowę domu w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Przeczytałem cała masę Waszych wpisów w ramach wątku "biała lista" i zrobiłem sobie pokaźną listę fachowców. Nadal jednak nie mam podstawowej ekipy tzn tej od budowy SSO. Polecicie kogoś? Lepiej żeby ekipa  budowała ze Swoich materiałów czy może samemu dostarczać? Rozumiem że jak ktoś poleca kogoś mając 1 post to ściema?


Ja Ci polecam firme abcdomek.pl Mi moja budowe uratowali bo na początku miałam tzw "ekipe Pana Miecia" ale niestety takie rozwiąznaie się nie sprawdziło i dostałam nauczkę że za prędko na takie złote rączki sie nie skusze. Ładnie to wyglada na poczatku a jak zaczynają sie problemy to złota raczka się umywa i znika. Może to kwestia sczęścia, może loteria, może niektórzy mają większe szczęście niz ja w każdym bądź razie ja sie ciesze, ze ostatecznie trafiłam na abcdomek. Duzo pomagają, doradzają, naprawde kompetentni itp i co wazne przykładają dużą uwage do energooszczędności domu a na tym mi bardzo zależało. Mi budwali z materiałami bo ceny jakie oferowali były często lepsze a na pewno nie gorsze niz bym sama wynegocjowała więc odpuściłam sobie ganianie po skłądach, wiszenie na telefonie, bo to nie miało sensu więc wolałam sie zając swoją pracą.

----------


## combo

Do abcdomek wysłałem zapytanie o wycenę. Trochę też pogadałem z nim przez tel. W Lesznowoli budują jakieś osiedle i mam przyjechać zobaczyć. Zobaczymy jak jego wycena. 
Orientujecie się jak to cenowo wygląda budowa ze Swoimi materiałami a dostarczanymi przez developera? Jest sens "ganiać po składach" aby ugrać kilka złotych.

----------


## roberto3011

> Szukam natomiast dobrego i cierpliwego ogrodnika z okolic Piaseczna, który pomoże mi cos zrobić z moim "ogrodem"


polecam:

http://www.topoprojekt.pl/

----------


## MonDav

> Z ciekawości - robiłaś badania kamerą termowizyjną, w związku z tym że jesteś bardzo pewna iż jest ciepło i zgodnie z ustaleniami?


Tak mogę potwierdzić z doświadczenia mieszkania w domu że poddasze jest dobrze docieplone . W domu jest cieplutko w nocy piec się wyłącza a temperatura spada tylko o 0,5 stopnia . Co najważniejsze porównując powierzchnię i kubaturę do innych budynków nasze rachunki za gaz są niskie a to jest przecież najważniejsze. Pracę ekipy Selki oceniał u nas za równo kierownik budowy jak i inspektor nadzoru i nie mieli żadnych zastrzeżeń a trzeba wspomnieć iż kierownik specjalizuje się właśnie w dociepleniach budynków dlatego to tez mogę ekipę z czystym sumieniem każdemu polecić .

Jak już mieszkaliśmy poprosiliśmy Pana Roberta o dodatkową trudną zabudowę i bez najmniejszego problemu przyjechał i wykonał nasz projekt .
naprawdę takiej ekipy ze świecą szukać i życzę każdemu inwestorowi takiego zadowolenia bo wtedy budowa domu była by czystą przyjemnością

----------


## salik

Czyli nie robiłaś badania kamerą termowizyjną, tylko wizualną inspekcję i tak naprawdę nie wiesz czy prace są wykonane poprawnie, czy też nie.

U mnie np. ekipa od zabudowy (Pan Paweł Hawrylak) wykonała pracę tak, że miejscami nie było w ogóle wełny w narożnikach i na badaniu kamerą termowizyjną wyszły takie, a nie inne kwiatki...
No ale zadowolenie inwestora to też dobra rzecz...

----------


## combo

> Pracę ekipy Selki


 MonDav możesz napisać co to za ekipa. Budują SSO?

----------


## MonDav

> MonDav możesz napisać co to za ekipa. Budują SSO?


Zajmują się ociepleniem poddasza i zabudową karton - gips i w tym są najlepsi . SSO niestety nie robią  :smile:

----------


## marika77

*Combo, MonDav, Salik* proponuje nie roztrząsac w tym wątku kwestii czy taniej budować z materiałami własnymi czy wykonawcy, czy izolacja poddasza jest zrobiona dobrze czy nie i czy badanie termowizją cos wykazało i czy w ogóle było robione. Roztrząsajcie takie kwestie w odpowiednich wątkach bo jak tak dalej pójdzie to ten wątek się zmieni w kolejny smietnik gdzie sa dyskusje o wszytskicm i o niczym a dotarcie do jakichkolwiek kontaktów będzie oznaczało przekopanie kilkudziesięciu stron "śmietnika". To jest "biała lista wykonawców" i tego się trzymajmy.

Wracając do meritum to do SSO tez polecam Abcdomek.pl Bardzo dobra ekipa a Pan Mariusz zawsze słuzy pomocą, radą, opiekuje się budową i zna sie na tym co robi.
Oby tylko takie ekipy były.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam, 
Buduję dom w Serocku (trasa Legionowo Pułtusk) i poszukuję dobrych, solidnych ale tez nie z najwyższej półki cenowej wykonawców:
-hydraulika
-wylewki (tu znalazłam namiary na Eimunda)
-tynki
-układanie kafelków (praktycznie cała część dzienna + łazienki)
-układanie paneli podłogowych

gościa od zabudowy kuchni już mam, rekuperacji, i od alarmów (forumowego Zbycha)  :smile: 

Z góry dziękuję i idę dalej czesać ten wątek...
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bami

> Witam, 
> Buduję dom w Serocku (trasa Legionowo Pułtusk) i poszukuję dobrych, solidnych ale tez nie z najwyższej półki cenowej wykonawców:
> -hydraulika
> -wylewki (tu znalazłam namiary na Eimunda)
> -tynki
> -układanie kafelków (praktycznie cała część dzienna + łazienki)
> -układanie paneli podłogowych
> 
> gościa od zabudowy kuchni już mam, rekuperacji, i od alarmów (forumowego Zbycha) 
> ...


Oliwka, to po kolei:
hydraulik p. Zbyszek Nowicki 602 628 167
wylewki Patryk Zwierz 503 907 488
wykończeniówka kompleksowo - na priv jeżeli chcesz

Chętnie przyjmę kontakt do zabudowy kuchni.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Wielkie dzięki za namiary :smile:  Poproszę o namiary na ekipę wykończeniową, i sama podeślę namiar na gościa od zabudowy.
Pozdrawiam
Oliwka

----------


## anatak

> Witam, 
> Buduję dom w Serocku (trasa Legionowo Pułtusk) i poszukuję dobrych, solidnych ale tez nie z najwyższej półki cenowej wykonawców:
> -hydraulika
> -wylewki (tu znalazłam namiary na Eimunda)
> -tynki
> -układanie kafelków (praktycznie cała część dzienna + łazienki)
> -układanie paneli podłogowych
> 
> gościa od zabudowy kuchni już mam, rekuperacji, i od alarmów (forumowego Zbycha) 
> ...


w sprawie tynków zapraszam do zapoznania się z naszą ofertą
pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, 
> Buduję dom w Serocku (trasa Legionowo Pułtusk) i poszukuję dobrych, solidnych ale tez nie z najwyższej półki cenowej wykonawców:
> -hydraulika
> -wylewki (tu znalazłam namiary na Eimunda)
> -tynki
> -układanie kafelków (praktycznie cała część dzienna + łazienki)
> -układanie paneli podłogowych
> 
> gościa od zabudowy kuchni już mam, rekuperacji, i od alarmów (forumowego Zbycha) 
> ...


A w sprawie prac wykończeniowych proszę się zapoznać z moją ofertą... zapraszam na priv.

----------


## strix

Tynki - tylko p. Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - znajdziesz sporo zachwyconych osob na forum  :wink: 

Cala reszta (wykonczeniowka w pelnym zakresie) polecem serdecznie p. Lukasza Chmiela - kontakt na www.lukaszchmiel.pl - maja ekipe od pelnego zakresu wykonczeniowki - pieknie robia glazury, terakoty, ukladaja panele, super zabudowy karton gips i wielopoziomowe sufity - naprawde ekipa z polotem i niesamowicie zdolna i komunikatywna. Jak wejda po tynkach i wylewkach to zrobisz z nimi doslownie wszsytko az do momentu wprowadzenia sie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
strix





> Witam, 
> Buduję dom w Serocku (trasa Legionowo Pułtusk) i poszukuję dobrych, solidnych ale tez nie z najwyższej półki cenowej wykonawców:
> -hydraulika
> -wylewki (tu znalazłam namiary na Eimunda)
> -tynki
> -układanie kafelków (praktycznie cała część dzienna + łazienki)
> -układanie paneli podłogowych
> 
> gościa od zabudowy kuchni już mam, rekuperacji, i od alarmów (forumowego Zbycha) 
> ...

----------


## JacekJ.

> Potrzebuję architekta , poszę o namiary.


Poszło na PW

----------


## Malwina03

poszukuję wykonawcy drewnianej balustrady balkonowej - budowa w Serocku

----------


## capuletti

Witam szanownych forumowiczów!
Dzięki temu forum podjąłem decyzje o budowie domu, a nie kupnie gotowego lub mieszkaniu. Teraz muszę się odwdzięczyć i pomoc reszcie podjąć trafne wybory.
Chciałem napisać piękny dziennik ze wszystkimi szczegółami lecz nie miałem na to czasu i raczej nie będę miał w najbliższym czasie bo sporo robię sam. Myślałem że żona tym się zajmie lecz usłyszałem zdecydowany sprzeciw.
Przechodząc do swojej białej listy powiem tylko że miałem szczęście prawie do wszystkich wykonawców i moja budowa nie była męką tylko wspaniałym przeżyciem( a może po prostu domy trzeba budować w moim wieku- jestem raczej najmłodszym forumowiczem!  :smile:   )

Stan surowy  DTM domy ( t.606138551 ) Szybko sprawnie elegancko! Miałem ograniczone fundusze,ale nie żałuję że wziąłem firmę, nie polecam rozpoczęcia w systemie gospodarczym, szczegóły podam na priv ,
Okna λ 0,8 Simprof (t.509993061)
Hydraulika Budinstal Sławek Kurek ( t.604106896 ) - znają się na rzeczy i co jest bardzo ważne teraz są na czasie( non stop wchodzi coś nowego- niektórzy z kim się spotykałem nie wiedzieli o czym do nich mowie)
Elektryka SDIS Jacek Biernacki ( t.604174680) - Podejście i wykonanie mistrzostwo świata!!! Okablowanie domu nie całe 200m2 od 7 do 22 !
Wylewki Proinvest Marcin Affek (t.502323583) - były drobne poprawki, ale bardzo szybko i sprawnie
Tynkarzy BUDAX Arkadiusz Sienkiewicz - były spore obsuwy i jakosciowo nie bardzo, nie polecam
Alarmy Almar Mariusz Lewiński (t.603079832) polecam
Gwiazdy forum nie muszę reklamowac:
SELKI (t.502469645) zabudowy z karton gipsu
Vadiol (t.664837837) glazura,terakota, biały montaż
Sain   (t.509499922) ocieplanie,gładzie
Designer Pocodisign (t.606791804) co do projektantki myślałem ze damy rady sami i ze nas nie stać lecz teraz widzę ze to jest nie do zrobienia samemu wszystko wymysleć i ile kosztują poprawki - Naprawdę WARTO!

Kominek Kati Marki, Brama Normstahl Rapi bram, Drzwi Zbigmet

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MSC

Witam,

czy możecie polecić architekta wnętrz z okolic Warszawy?

----------


## Nezia

Z czystym sumieniem gorąco polecam pana glazurnika, forumowego vadiol-a. 
Pan Robert jest bardzo dokładny, świetnie zna się na swojej pracy, podpowiada jakie rozwiązania najlepiej się sprawdzą, jest też bardzo odpowiedzialny, kontaktowy i kulturalny.  
No i co najważniejsze :wink:  z wielką cierpliwością i zrozumieniem odnosi się do fanaberii klienta. 
Panie Robercie, bardzo dziękuję raz jeszcze!!!

----------


## norbert27

Witam. Dorzucę swoje parę groszy :big tongue: 
Skoro okolice Warszawy to  "Dachbud" z Wyszkowa. Znają się na rzeczy. Nr. 604-849-157

----------


## lullaby

> Witam. Dorzucę swoje parę groszy
> Skoro okolice Warszawy to  "Dachbud" z Wyszkowa. Znają się na rzeczy. Nr. 604-849-157


Nie uważasz, że uczciwiej byłoby napisać "zapraszam do skorzystania z naszych usług"? Albo wykupić płatny profil i reklamować się w każdym miejscu forum? Nie musiałbyś przeglądać wątków o ukrytej reklamie i jej konsekwencjach.  :big tongue: .

To naprawdę pomocny temat. Wielu z nas znalazło dzięki niemu solidnych wykonawców. Na takie miano i tym samym pojawienie się tutaj trzeba sobie zasłużyć.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Beata Weronika

Witam,
A ja moge polecic wykonawce tynków wewnętrznych. Na tle innych ekip ta wyroznia sie baaaardzo.
Niesamowici ludzie, lubia swoja prace, sa uczciwi i kompetnie bez problemowi, poprawiali po murarzu i mowili o tym jak z nich to wyciagnelam. Skromni i cudownie zrobili nam tynki!!!
Jak ktos potrzebuje tel Tomasz Piórkowski tel.: 509 536 736. 
Reszta ekip raczej przecietna.

----------


## norbert27

> Nie uważasz, że uczciwiej byłoby napisać "zapraszam do skorzystania z naszych usług"? Albo wykupić płatny profil i reklamować się w każdym miejscu forum? Nie musiałbyś przeglądać wątków o ukrytej reklamie i jej konsekwencjach. .
> 
> To naprawdę pomocny temat. Wielu z nas znalazło dzięki niemu solidnych wykonawców. Na takie miano i tym samym pojawienie się tutaj trzeba sobie zasłużyć.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Uczciwie przyznaję się, że polecam firmę.... Nie reklamuję się, bo ja się zajmuję czymś zupełnie innym. Firma ta robiła dach u mnie. I nie tylko u mnie.
Dlatego ich polecam.
A co do przeglądania, to jestem tu nowy i chcę wiedzieć co mi wolno a co nie. A raczej co jest nie akceptowalne... Pozdrawiam

----------


## anatak

> Witam,
> A ja moge polecic wykonawce tynków wewnętrznych. Na tle innych ekip ta wyroznia sie baaaardzo.
> Niesamowici ludzie, lubia swoja prace, sa uczciwi i kompetnie bez problemowi, poprawiali po murarzu i mowili o tym jak z nich to wyciagnelam. Skromni i cudownie zrobili nam tynki!!!
> Jak ktos potrzebuje tel Tomasz Piórkowski tel.: 509 536 736. 
> Reszta ekip raczej przecietna.


dziękujemy za słowa uznania i polecamy się na przyszłość  :smile: 
pozdr
ANATAK

----------


## danieldaniel

polecam tandemdesign - tandemdesign.pl, projekty sa super, wykonanie jeszcze w trakcie

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Z czystym sumieniem gorąco polecam pana glazurnika, forumowego vadiol-a. 
> Pan Robert jest bardzo dokładny, świetnie zna się na swojej pracy, podpowiada jakie rozwiązania najlepiej się sprawdzą, jest też bardzo odpowiedzialny, kontaktowy i kulturalny.  
> No i co najważniejsze z wielką cierpliwością i zrozumieniem odnosi się do fanaberii klienta. 
> Panie Robercie, bardzo dziękuję raz jeszcze!!!


Jeśli to nie tajemnica, jakie stawki za m.kw. ma Pan Robert??
U nas, obok jakości prac, to sprawa kluczowa, bowiem powierzchni do wykonania mamy baaardzo dużo..

----------


## bettka

Witam,
dziękuję za wszystkie namiary, ale jeszcze raz zapytam o wykonawcę podbitki drewnianej, czy naprawdę wszyscy robią PCV i dlatego brak wykonawców z polecenia?

----------


## grzesiek8630

Witam. Czy możecie mi Państwo polecić kogoś kto pomógłby w doborze i instalacji kominka z płaszczem wodnym z okolic Warszawy, Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego, Serocka, Legionowa??

----------


## szantykaw

Witam,
Poszukuję Kierownika Budowy dla 2 domów ~160m2 w dzielnicy Wawer.
Domy są w stanie surowym zamkniętym.
Proszę forumowiczów o polecenie sprawdzonych fachowców lub bezpośrednie oferty na priv.

ws

----------


## Asia...

Dołączam się do opinii i również polecam.


> Serdecznie polecam firmę pana Piotra - wykonał u nas trzy łazienki, ( każdą w innym stylu, jedną z antykowanego trawertynu).Doskonale kładzie glazurę , montuje hydraulikę i tapetuje.Wykonuje też inne prace wykonczeniowe.jest niezwykle solidny , punktualny i dokładny. Po całej drodze przez mękę z budową współpraca z takim kulturalnym i odpowiedzialnym człowiekiem to prawdziwa przyjemność.Tel : 600819883

----------


## bami

> Witam,
> dziękuję za wszystkie namiary, ale jeszcze raz zapytam o wykonawcę podbitki drewnianej, czy naprawdę wszyscy robią PCV i dlatego brak wykonawców z polecenia?


Podbijam...
chyba naprawdę wszyscy mają PCV - bettka jak znajdziesz kogoś to daj znać proszę

----------


## ANNA1976

Pilnie poszukuję opinii na temat firmy instalującej pompy ciepła *pcmklima*
może być na priw.

----------


## ruda102

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuje:
> - stolarza do drzwi zewnętrznych, opasek wokół drzwi i cokołów przy podłogach - wszystko na wzór stolarki przedwojennej
> - ekipy do ogrodzenie - cześć murowana z cegieł, część metalowe przęsła
> - opinii o firmie od okien Termiczni: http://www.termiczni.pl/
> 
> Pzdr


szkoda że tak pózno trafiłam na ten post
ale przestrzegam wszystkich innych!!!
firma Termiczni jest ciągiem dalszym oszustów panów Fordońskich z Mińska Mazowieckiego
sama zostałam przez nich oszukana i od blisko 2 lat nie moge odzyskać zaliczki 6tys zł
podpisane zobowiązanie o zwrocie kasy do kwietnia ZESZŁEGO ROKU
Termiczni obiecywali się rozliczyć choć w barterze 
...a słuch o pieniążach zaginął

----------


## Wekto

Nie kojarzylem Termicznych z Fordonskimi. My akurat nie mielismy problemow. 4 komplety drzwi wewnetrznych, rolety, plisy. Bez problemu. Tyle, ze to bylo z 5 lat temu. Wszystko dziala bardzo dobrze do dzis. Nie trzeba niczego regulowac. 
Slyszalem, ze pozniej mieli jakies problemy. Nieporozumienia pomiedzy bracmi, wlascicielami. No ale to nie musi interesowac klienta. Ma byc zrobione, zaplacone i juz. Tak dziala biznes.

----------


## wingerman

ruda102 dobrze, że informujesz o tym potencjalnych klientów, jednak to powinno znaleźć się w innym wątku:
*CZARNA LISTA - Warszawa i okolice, mazowieckie
*We wskazanym wątku proponuję umieścić tę informację.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EWBUD

> ruda102 dobrze, że informujesz o tym potencjalnych klientów, jednak to powinno znaleźć się w innym wątku:
> *CZARNA LISTA - Warszawa i okolice, mazowieckie
> *We wskazanym wątku proponuję umieścić tę informację.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Racja, bo się tu lekki burd..... robi  :smile:

----------


## vadiol

> Vadiol (t.664837837) glazura,terakota, biały montaż





> Z czystym sumieniem gorąco polecam pana glazurnika, forumowego vadiol-a. 
> Pan Robert jest bardzo dokładny, świetnie zna się na swojej pracy,  podpowiada jakie rozwiązania najlepiej się sprawdzą, jest też bardzo  odpowiedzialny, kontaktowy i kulturalny.  
> No i co najważniejsze z wielką cierpliwością i zrozumieniem odnosi się do fanaberii klienta. 
> Panie Robercie, bardzo dziękuję raz jeszcze!!!



Bardzo dziękuję za opinie

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Poszukuję glazurnika do wykonania dwóch łazienek i podłóg na parterze w bliskich Markach, tuż przy granicy z Warszawą - będę badzo wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary na solidnych wykonawców : )

----------


## zorza77

> Witam,
> Poszukuję Kierownika Budowy dla 2 domów ~160m2 w dzielnicy Wawer.
> Domy są w stanie surowym zamkniętym.
> Proszę forumowiczów o polecenie sprawdzonych fachowców lub bezpośrednie oferty na priv.
> 
> ws


W jakiej dzielnicy Wawra się budujesz? Ja w Radości  :smile:  Może masz dobrego architekta adaptującego, takiego co pomoże w uzyskaniu PnB w nieszczęsnym urzędzie w Wawrze? Szukałam w grupach budujących kogoś z Wawra ale nie znalazłam...

----------


## zorza77

> Polecam panią *Architekt*, która robiła nam *adaptację projektu*. Bardzo solidna, trzyma się terminów z precyzją szwajcarskiego zegarka. Słucha co się do niej mówi, doradza, ale nie narzuca. Mieszka w Warszawie i każda okolica W-wy jest dla niej ok, bo jak mówi, lubi podróżować  W cenie za adaptację sama dodała 3 wizyty na budowie w razie potrzeby. Nie musiała, bo nawet by nam to do głowy nie przyszło 
> 
> Anna Sikorska  tel.: 609513819


Witam, czy pani Ania pomaga również w załatwianiu formalności związanych z PnB?

----------


## zorza77

> Budowa w Wawrze na ukończeniu i mogę polecić:
> 
> 1. *SSO Krzysiek* 534 292 737 - tylko SSO szybko, czysto. Instalacji i tynków w ich wykonaniu nie polecam bo to słabo im wychodzi. Dachu też mi nie robili także w tej kwestii też nie polecam.
> 
> 2. *Beton* 502 536 092 - betoniarnia z okolic Zakrętu, Wiązownej - bardzo sprawnie, terminowo, ceny oki.
> 
> 3. *Więźba* Rafał 607 052 509
> 
> 4.* Dachówka i położenie* - http://abc-dachy.com.pl/ dobre ceny i dobra robota, tylko trzeba się umówić, że jak zostanie dachówka to zabiorą
> ...


Witam, polecisz może jeszcze architekta adaptującego, który dodatkowo pomoże w załatwianiu PnB?

----------


## szantykaw

> W jakiej dzielnicy Wawra się budujesz? Ja w Radości  Może masz dobrego architekta adaptującego, takiego co pomoże w uzyskaniu PnB w nieszczęsnym urzędzie w Wawrze? Szukałam w grupach budujących kogoś z Wawra ale nie znalazłam...


Kupiłem domy w stanie surowym więc niestety nie jestem w stanie nikogo polecić bo sam poszukuję osób dla dokończenia wszelkich prac.
A jeżeli chodzi o miejsce to domy są w okolicy ul. Bysławskiej   :smile:

----------


## Zuzu.1

Witam,

Poszukuję solidnych fachowców do: hydroizolacji balkonów (jakim systemem najlepiej?), gładzi oraz ocieplenia budynku, powiat warszawski zachodni, poleccie proszę solidnych wykonawców. Z góry dziękuję. I sprawa drzwi zewnętrznych, jakie inne firmy oprócz firmy CAL są godne polecenia?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję solidnych fachowców do: hydroizolacji balkonów (jakim systemem najlepiej?), gładzi oraz ocieplenia budynku, powiat warszawski zachodni, poleccie proszę solidnych wykonawców. Z góry dziękuję. I sprawa drzwi zewnętrznych, jakie inne firmy oprócz firmy CAL są godne polecenia?


Zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## fighter1983

no ewbuxxxo spokojnie na elewacje mozna polecic. o ile szuka sie jakosci.
A nie wiedzialem ze Piotr tez i hydroizolacjami sie zajmuje  :smile:  
jakie firmy producenckie: ja jak zawykle zaproponuje najlepsze: Botament, Schomburg, Sika, Kerakoll

----------


## EWBUD

Myślałem o gładzi i dociepleniu  :smile:

----------


## Hester83

Czy ktoś może polecić firmę robiącą wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe? Na kilku ostatnich stronach wątku nie znalazłam  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

Hester: Minsbud, TgInstalacje

----------


## Hester83

> Hester: Minsbud, TgInstalacje


Bardzo dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## strix

> Poszukuję glazurnika do wykonania dwóch łazienek i podłóg na parterze w bliskich Markach, tuż przy granicy z Warszawą - będę badzo wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary na solidnych wykonawców : )


Polecalem niedawno, wiec przekleje po prostu, ale dobrych warto polecac mysle. Dzialaja ogolnie - Warszawa i okolice
p. Lukasz Chmiel - kontakt na www.lukaszchmiel.pl - maja ekipe od pelnego zakresu wykonczeniowki - pieknie robia glazury, terakoty, ukladaja panele, super zabudowy karton gips i wielopoziomowe sufity - naprawde ekipa z polotem i niesamowicie zdolna i komunikatywna. Jak wejda po tynkach i wylewkach to zrobisz z nimi doslownie wszsytko az do momentu wprowadzenia sie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam strix

----------


## KKM1

Witam,
Zakończyliśmy SSO w gm. Stare Babice. 
Polecam:
1. SSO i więźba dachowa - p. Mirek 502711910 (niejednokrotnie polecany na forum) - solidnie, uczciwie, doradzi, pomoże w wyborze i przede wszystkim terminowo. P. Mirek ma bardzo szeroką wiedzę, którą chętnie się dzieli a do tego jest bardzo pracowitym człowiekiem, podobnie jak pozostali Panowie z ekipy Nie była to najtańsza oferta ale uważam że warto było. 

2. koparka i wszelkiego rodzaju usługi koparkowe p. Sebastian 607717771

3. betoniarnia MD Beton 226661535 - terminowo, beton dobrej jakości 

4. dekarz - p. Michał 501155952 - pokrycie dachu bardzo dokładnie wykonane, terminowo

5. skład dachowy - Cerbud 2 Michałowice (22) 723-90-39, 22 7530314 jak narazie najlepsza obsługa i najbardziej uczciwe podejście do klienta z jakim się spotkałam

6. firma Panek Michałowice 22/723-92-05, 22/723-92-06 - turbowenty itp

CDN

----------


## kori

Witam 

Na wiosnę planuje budowe połowy bliżniaka.
Łącznie 110m/kw uzytkowej.
Budowa pod Warszawą okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego.

Szukam namiarów na sprawdzone ekipy + kierownika budowy

z góry dziękuje

Kori

----------


## himlaje

> Witam 
> 
> Na wiosnę planuje budowe połowy bliżniaka.
> Łącznie 110m/kw uzytkowej.
> Budowa pod Warszawą okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego.
> 
> Szukam namiarów na sprawdzone ekipy + kierownika budowy
> 
> z góry dziękuje
> ...


Polecam z czystym sercem do budowy domu firmę "abcdomek.pl" tel. 881 436 036. Duzo doradzaja, pomagają, podpowiadają. Naprawdę można na nich polegać. Znają sie na tym co robią.

----------


## mokoc

Witam poszukuje  sprawdzonych tynkarzy od tynkow  cementowo-wapiennych. Najlepiej na. Kwiecień 2013. Warszawa Włochy

----------


## neo_83

Witam może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wylewek

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wylewek


889 391 929 grzesiek

----------


## gabba

Ja poproszę stolarza: woj. mazowieckie, kuchnie, drzwi wewnętrzne -uczciwego, ale nie najdroższego  :big grin: 
Pomożecie? :Confused:

----------


## rosłoń

a możecie kogoś polecić od kamienia? generalnie chodzi mi o bar z kamienia, coś w tym stylu:
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i..._TMqtjLDrDtolf

----------


## Zuzu.1

> Zapraszam do kontaktu.


Ewbuxxxo, cały czas czekam na sygnał od Pana, że możemy spotkac się na budowie w tym tygodniu (zalezy mi), mam nadzieję, że sie doczekam... Pozdrawiam, zuzu.1

----------


## habzimierz

Czy ktoś poleci dobrą ekipę od izolacji tarasu nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym?

----------


## EWBUD

> Ewbuxxxo, cały czas czekam na sygnał od Pana, że możemy spotkac się na budowie w tym tygodniu (zalezy mi), mam nadzieję, że sie doczekam... Pozdrawiam, zuzu.1


No to się Pani doczekała  :smile: 


W sensie: spotkaliśmy się wreszcie i mam nadzieję, że coś z tego spotkania wyniknie  :smile: 


Dopisałem, bo jakoś tak to pierwsze zdanie dziwnie brzmiało.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kas007

podam numer do naprawde znających sie na rzeczy DEKARZY tanich,solidnych,rzetelnych.normalnie dzwonisz i masz dach z glowy.oni wszystko zalatwiaja,Na koniec posprzatane.-881520202

----------


## LasekD

> a możecie kogoś polecić od kamienia? generalnie chodzi mi o bar z kamienia, coś w tym stylu:
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i..._TMqtjLDrDtolf


To sie dobrze składa bo blisko :smile: 
Do kamienia polecam gościa z Dęblina który murował mi grill w altanie
Jak coś to pisz na PW

----------


## atsyrut

> To sie dobrze składa bo blisko
> Do kamienia polecam gościa z Dęblina który murował mi grill w altanie
> Jak coś to pisz na PW


ogólnie piękna altana. jak masz jakieś szkice czy plan budowy to bym poprosił na priv. namiary na tego fachowca także

----------


## LasekD

Nie mam szkiców na papierze bo wszystko robiłem sam z głowy oprucz grila ma się rozumieć :smile: 

Tel. do p.Ryśka 666877833

----------


## Zuzu.1

Witam, udało się spotkac, b. dziękuję i pozdrawiam.  zuzu.1

----------


## Jackowy

Witam. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę p. Wojtka Jarzębowskiego nr. tel 605 588 702.
Na jesieni zakończył budować u mnie w Konstancinie dom z poddaszem 280m2. Wykonali mi pokrycie dachowe z ceramiki. Mają dobrych dekarzy. Robili mi też ogrodzenie działki. Ogólnie bardzo komunikatywni i podatni na sugestie. Zasypali mi np porotherm perlitem i wykonali GWC ceramiczne bez dodatkowej kasy. Polecam.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witajcie,

Czy możecie polecić jakąś sensowną i nie za drogą firmę wykonującą ogrody z okolic Warszawy? Konkretnie Ożarów Mazowiecki.
Teraz szukam kogoś do pomocy przy pielęgnacji roślin, docelowo wykonanie ogrodu.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## bulix

Witam
Proszę o polecenie ekipy do wykonania *generalnego remontu domu* :
ocielenie + elewacja
wykończenie wewnętrzne, łazienka , kuchnia, położenie paneli podłogowych
wymiana instalacji kanalizacyjnej
podłączenie ogrzewania gazowego
Okna i drzwi

Znaleźliśmy ekipę remontowo-budowlaną i czekamy na wycenę, jednak oni są "od wszystkiego" i choć wygodniej jest mieć właśnie jedną ekipę, która zrobi wszystko jednak boję się, że w myśl powiedzenia 'jak ktos jest od wszystkiego to jest do niczego'. 
Czytałem sporo stron wstecz i zwróciłem uwagę na Misiaczków i Łukasza Chmiel. 

Z góry dzięki

----------


## G*anbu

> Witam 
> 
> Na wiosnę planuje budowe połowy bliżniaka.
> Łącznie 110m/kw uzytkowej.
> Budowa pod Warszawą okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego.
> 
> Szukam namiarów na sprawdzone ekipy + kierownika budowy
> 
> z góry dziękuje
> ...


Zapraszam do kontaktu w sprawie dachu

----------


## gosiaczek1801

> Polecam mojego stolarza, robił u nas wszystko: kuchnia, łazienki, garderoba, szafy wnękowe, zabudowa biblioteki i jestem zadowolona. Pan Piotr z Mszczonowa, tel. na priv.


Witam 
Czy mogę prosić o namiar na tego stolarza, bo bardzo podobają mi się zdjęcia

----------


## ashtare

Witam,
prosze o informacje czy ma Pan juz jakies pochledne opinie o wykonanych przez siebie dachach?
Jakie dachy Pan wykonuje (dachówka cermiczna/ betonowa, blacha itd) i jaki ewentualnie zakres wspolpracy wchodzilby w gre (zakup materialow, robocizna)?

pozdr
A.





> Zapraszam do kontaktu w sprawie dachu

----------


## janoush

> Ja poproszę stolarza: woj. mazowieckie, kuchnie, drzwi wewnętrzne -uczciwego, ale nie najdroższego 
> Pomożecie?


Karol Mogaj

+48509 994 957

Polecam.

----------


## G*anbu

> Witam,
> prosze o informacje czy ma Pan juz jakies pochledne opinie o wykonanych przez siebie dachach?
> Jakie dachy Pan wykonuje (dachówka cermiczna/ betonowa, blacha itd) i jaki ewentualnie zakres wspolpracy wchodzilby w gre (zakup materialow, robocizna)?
> 
> pozdr
> A.


Dachy głównie z dachówek i blach na rąbek stojący. Blachodachówka również. Na rynku od ponad 20 lat. W grę wchodzi oczywiście robocizna i materiał. Zapraszam do kontaktu na PRIV.

----------


## joanna_fk

Witam,
dopiero oswajam się z forum, więc przepraszam, jeśli piszę w złym wątku. Poszukuję solidnego wykonawcy do zrobienia podłączenia domku jednorodzinnego do sieci wodno-kanalizacyjnej w Łomiankach. Czy możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## wingerman

> Ja poproszę stolarza: woj. mazowieckie, kuchnie, drzwi wewnętrzne -uczciwego, ale nie najdroższego 
> Pomożecie?


Zatem zdecydowanie polecam LuxMeb 608 329 631

----------


## adam-p

Proszę o opinie na temat firmy Geo-Mab Szymon Buczek http://www.geologiaplochocin.pl
Jak szybko dostaliście dokumentację? Czy była na tyle rzetelna, że architekt projektujący/adaptujący nie miał zastrzeżeń? Czy mają, tak jak piszą na stronie "wieloletnie" doświadczenie/wiedzę? Czy potrafią doradzić jak posadowić budynek na trudnym gruncie?
Może macie namiary na innych geotechników - kilka kontaktów już mam, ale może warto je potwierdzić  :smile:

----------


## Moniia i P

Witam, jestem trochę skołowana. Przeszłam prawie cały wątek i dalej nie wiem, może najlepsi z najlepszych polecą solidnego doradzającego hydraulika, potem tynki cem -wap i wylewki a potem to już znalazłam na tym wątku  :smile:  
Dzięki
Moniia

----------


## lucka6

Ja polecałam hydraulika, możesz odszukać mojego posta  :smile: 

Tynkarzy też polecałam, ale wylewkarzy nie......

----------


## Marcinoso

Szczerze polecam studniarza Pan Paluchowski Władysław szybko i profesionalnie i mają dośc konkurencyjne ceny z tego co  pamiętam : 70złmb pod hydrofor a 110złmb głębinowa plus filtr. Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt:502 28 65 60.

----------


## strix

p. Chmiela polecalem również ja /u mnie wykończeniówka cała, zresztą u sąsiadów też  :wink: /
Remonty robią również kompleksowo i oczywiście nie jest tak, że jest 3 ludzi od wszystkiego  :smile:  Tynki zewn. czy instalacje CO, wod-kan beda robili fachowcy z danej dziedziny a nie jedna zlota raczka. p. Lukasz wspolpracuje ze sprawdzonymi fachowcami bo pozniej z całośc prac przeciez on odpowiada. 
Wygoda spora, bo to on spina roboty a koszty takie jakby sie samemu szukalo fachowcow. Plus taki, ze odpowiedzialnosc bieze jeden czlowiek, a ekipy robia z mysla o nastepnych, zeby np. glazurnik nie musial sie martwic, ze ma krzywe tynki albo wylewke itd.

U mnie co prawda robil czysta wykonczeniowke /glazury, terakoty, skomplikowane karton gipsy/ ale kilka domow ode mnie robil remont generalny domu z lat 80 - gadalem z ludzmi przy okazji - bardzo zadowoleni wykonaniem a przede wszystkim tempem prac  :smile:  Namiar na www.lukaszchmiel.pl - nie mam telefonu pod reka.

strix





> Witam
> Proszę o polecenie ekipy do wykonania *generalnego remontu domu* :
> ocielenie + elewacja
> wykończenie wewnętrzne, łazienka , kuchnia, położenie paneli podłogowych
> wymiana instalacji kanalizacyjnej
> podłączenie ogrzewania gazowego
> Okna i drzwi
> 
> Znaleźliśmy ekipę remontowo-budowlaną i czekamy na wycenę, jednak oni są "od wszystkiego" i choć wygodniej jest mieć właśnie jedną ekipę, która zrobi wszystko jednak boję się, że w myśl powiedzenia 'jak ktos jest od wszystkiego to jest do niczego'. 
> ...

----------


## Moniia i P

Witam, ktoś ma kontakt do forumowego Starego? 
Moniia

----------


## salik

Kontakt do Starego:
http://www.aprel.pl/kontakt/

----------


## Moniia i P

Dziękuję wszystkim za info  :smile:

----------


## audiquattro

Witam
Poszukuję sprawdzonej, niedrogiej firmy do ułozenia kostki brukowej

podjazd przed domem około 70m2
otoczenie domu i odwodnienie, moze nawiezienie ziemi i wyrównanie
taras około 30 m2 kostki

jakis prosty projekt, zwykła przana kostka bez udziwnien

dziekuje za namiary na sprawdzone firmy, praca do wykonania Warszawa Wawer

----------


## bramm70

Polecam P. Pawła Stachelka woj mazowieckie 
Bardzo ładnie i kompleksowo postawił mi domek od A do Z. Doradził w wielu kwestiach nie stawiał na hura byle do przodu. Solidny wykonawca.  Polecam kont. 889414659 

Przedstawiam efekt końcowy mojego domku stan SSO z wieźbą i deskowaniem :

----------


## flyer2

Polecam znaną już na tym forum solidną ekipę od dachów Janusza"Diablo" Kępy i Michała Dąbrowicza z Dachluxu.Chłopaki wciągu czterech dni uwinęli się z dachem.Mój kierbud Tomek Hoffman był również pod wrażeniem.POLECAM.

----------


## Wekto

> Szczerze polecam studniarza Pan Paluchowski Władysław szybko i profesionalnie i mają dośc konkurencyjne ceny z tego co  pamiętam : 70złmb pod hydrofor a 110złmb głębinowa plus filtr. Dla zainteresowanych podaję kontakt:502 28 65 60.


4 posty przez kilka lat i jeden temat: polecam studniarza.... Litosci. Autoreklame tez trzeba umiec robic.

----------


## lullaby

Poszukuję solidnego instalatora wod-kan, podłogówki, ogrzewania ściennego. Najchętniej z okolic Piaseczna.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## fighter1983

lullaby  : TG Instalacje.... na miejscu, przy Mercedesie na tylach (chyba to Mercedes jest jadac od Warszawy Pulawska 1 skrzyzowanie w Piasecznie? po lewej)

----------


## wingerman

> Poszukuję solidnego instalatora wod-kan, podłogówki, ogrzewania ściennego. Najchętniej z okolic Piaseczna.
> Z góry dziękuję.


Hydraulika w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu:
Leszek Iwanek 509202093

Nie jest z Piaseczna ale dla niego ta okolica, to nie problem.
Bardzo dobrze zorientowany w nowoczesnych systemach CO.
Widziałem kilka jego kotłowni, rozmawiałem z ich inwestorami i na jesieni robił też u mnie całą instalację.

----------


## teka

> Witam, jestem trochę skołowana. Przeszłam prawie cały wątek i dalej nie wiem, może najlepsi z najlepszych polecą solidnego doradzającego hydraulika, potem tynki cem -wap i wylewki a potem to już znalazłam na tym wątku  
> Dzięki
> Moniia


o tynki dzwon do pawla 501139987.mozesz powiedziec ze masz tel od artura
.z wieloma tynkarzami wspolpracowalem-artystami,na pawle sie nie zawiedziesz

----------


## lukasz860910

Posadzki wylewki maszynowe woj. Mazowieckie - polecam firmę Teka posadzki, znam właściciela to bardzo rozsądna i odpowiedzialna osoba, współpracuje z nimi widziałem ich prace, jeżeli chodzi o posadzki maszynowe to szczerze polecam. Wiedzą jak wykonać mocne posadzki z kruszywem pod podłogi drewniane, parkiety, żywice itp. Firma godna polecania.

 Ich numer tel. 692-796-235

----------


## Roman Topolski

> Są - w okolicy Konstancina. Proszę sie z nim skontaktować - poda wszystkie szczegóły.


Pan Arkadiusz Frątczak na nieszczęście wykańczał moje mieszkanie i przy okazji także mnie :/
Trwało to przeszło rok. Fuszerkę widać na każdym kroku. Nasza współpraca zakończyła się w ten sposób, że pan Arkadiusz powiedział, że jego pracownicy go oszukali i nie ma już pieniędzy na dokończenie mojego mieszkania (chociaż ja płaciłem za wykonywane etapy). Problem pojawił się kiedy powiedziałem "sprawdzam" i z miarką wyliczyliśmy ile metrów ścian zostało ułożonych i przykrytych płytami GK. Okazało się, że pan Arkadiusz  policzył około 10 tyś zł więcej niż wynikało z pomiarów. 
Personalnie pan Arkadiusz wydaje się być uczciwym człowiekiem, ale zupełnie nie panującym nad swoimi pracownikami.
Niestety prawdopodobnie brakuje mu także podstawowej wiedzy na tematy budowlane (jak już było wspomniane skończył architekturę wnętrz).
Na dowód umieszczam zdjęcie jednej z wielu pozostawionych fuszerek:

Ocieplenie przyklejone na placki (nie po obwodzie), płyty na kantach przycinane jak popadnie, a przede wszystkim styropian pozostał niezabezpieczony! Woda pod niego zaciekała i po pół roku na powierzchni około 3m2 na wewnętrznej nowej ścianie pojawił się grzyb! 
Na fakturze z materiałami znalazłem zaprawę, za którą zapłaciłem, niestety jak widać na domu się ona nie znalazła. Nie zdążyłem tego wyegzekwować po pan Arkadiusz już więcej się nie pojawił.
W tym roku niestety styropian muszę zedrzeć, aby zrobić właściwe ocieplenie.
Zdjęć fuszerek dotyczących wykończenia wnętrza mógłbym przysłać kilkadziesiąt (przykłady innych fuszerek: cieknący prysznic, krzywo położone płytki, krzywo poprzycinane, kanty płytek postrzępione, fugi nie wszędzie położone, brak silikonu w rogach pod prysznicem, pochlapane i poobijane kaloryfery, krzywe ściany, nieobrobione do końca ściany przy oknach, kamień dekoracyjny położony na ścianie pochlapany tynkiem i wiele innych). Dodatkowo robotnicy mieszkali u mnie w mieszkaniu (w niewykończonej jeszcze części) i pozostawili straszny syf! Niestety wtedy nie znałem się na remontach (mój pierwszy remont w życiu i zaufałem wiedzy i doświadczeniu pana Arkadiusza). To był najgorszy błąd. Piszę to wszystko aby ostrzec innych oraz doradzić panu Arkadiuszami, żeby może wrócić do architektury wnętrz.
Straty spowodowane działalnością ekipy pana Arkadiusza szacuję na około 8-10 tyś.

----------


## Agnieszka Chołuj

Witam! Poszukuję sprawdzonego projektanta ogrzewania podłogowego i ściennego w domu jednorodzinnym. Na Białej Liście znalazłam namiary na wykonawców ale nie na projektantów. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## zygii

> Witam! Poszukuję sprawdzonego projektanta ogrzewania podłogowego i ściennego w domu jednorodzinnym. Na Białej Liście znalazłam namiary na wykonawców ale nie na projektantów. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie podpowiedzi.


Polecam firme www.instalpol.com.pl, projekt instalacji c.o. (podlogowe i scienne), wod-kan, kotlownia, rekuperacja mam wlasnie od nich.

----------


## Agnieszka Chołuj

Dzięki serdeczne! Na pewno sprawdzę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzu.1

Pana Paluchowskiego też serdecznie polecam, u nas robił studnie głębinową, poleciła fachowca, który znalazł wodę, rewelacja!!!

----------


## habzimierz

Poszukiwane solidne firmy od:
brama garażowadrzwi zewnętrzneżaluzje fasadowe aluminiowe

----------


## Malwina03

Polecam Robert Hass Janki  firma Has-Rob  musisz w internecie poszukac telefonu bo nie pamiętam. Robił u mnie bramę garażową - bardzo sprawnie i cena konkurencyjna.

----------


## asbe

Witam, 

Poszukuję kogoś z okolic Grójca, Tarczyna, Prażmowa, kto wyrówna i wysypie grysem drogę dojazdową. Czy możecie polecić kogoś, kto ma rozsądne ceny?

----------


## Beti Spageti

Witam,
czy możecie polecić ludzi od wykonania ogrodzenia?
Trochę panelowego, trochę murowanego - razem około 100 m.
Pozdrawiam
Beata

----------


## misob

Po roku mieszkania w domku zauważyliśmy iż mimo korzystania z wody z wodociągu warszawskiego (mieszkamy w Pruszkowie) jakość wody jest gorsza niż e mieszkaniu w Warszawie. Szczególnie twardość wody jest większa - na wszystkich urządzeniach szybko osadza się kamień. Po analizie problemu zdecydowałem się na centralny ZMIĘKCZACZ WODY - urzadzenie wielkości 100-litrowego pojemnika na odpadki, montowane na wejściu wody do budynku (za licznikiem i filtrem).
Po zebraniu różnych ofert wybrałem firmę Aqua-Soft z Białegostoku (www.aqua-soft.com.pl). Plusem oferty była rozsądna cena i 4-letnia gwarancja.
Wszystko przebiegło bezproblemowo - b. sympatyczni panowie przyjechali, zamontowali urządzenie, ustawili parametry, przeszkolili mnie i po 3 godzinach - gotowe.
Polecam.

----------


## rpilski

> Po zebraniu różnych ofert wybrałem firmę Aqua-Soft z Białegostoku (www.aqua-soft.com.pl). Plusem oferty była rozsądna cena i 4-letnia gwarancja.
> Wszystko przebiegło bezproblemowo - b. sympatyczni panowie przyjechali, zamontowali urządzenie, ustawili parametry, przeszkolili mnie i po 3 godzinach - gotowe.
> Polecam.


Również skorzystałem z ich usług (zmiękczacz wody z wodociągu, okolice Błonia) i potwierdzam bezproblemowość - również polecam.

----------


## rafał2011

Dzisiaj dowiedziałem się, że taż jestem na tej liście :big grin: 
Drodzy inwestorzy szukający wykonawców, możecie podlinkować gdzie znajduje się polecający post? 
Rafał Brodowski Ocieplenia Poddaszy Warszawa, Legionowo i okolice.
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Buniaa

Długo tu nie zaglądałam. Ale i ja moge dorzucić kilka sprawdzonych nazwisk i ekip (budowa na Białołęce):
projektant Alina Lukoszek - 889-017-130 (młoda dziewczyna, ale zna się na projektowaniu, co najważniejsze: oryginalnie ale praktycznie)
ekipa budowlana domu p. Paweł 603-661-338
przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków - WID-BUD p. Rafał (22) 676-84-69
balustrady na schody: Andeo z Nieporętu (22) 774-81-81 (taniej niż w Wawie)

Z wyżej wymienionymi nie było żadnych problemów. Wszystko zrobione tak jak miało być.

pozdrawiam,
buniaa

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzisiaj dowiedziałem się, że taż jestem na tej liście
> Drodzy inwestorzy szukający wykonawców, możecie podlinkować gdzie znajduje się polecający post? 
> Rafał Brodowski Ocieplenia Poddaszy Warszawa, Legionowo i okolice.
> Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję.


No faktycznie! Jesteś!!! Widzę Cię! Więc jesteś!!! 

 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Link do postu polecającego jest tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5931403


...czego to ludzie nie wymyślą...  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

Wczoraj byłem oglądać poddasze w Warszawie Wawer i inwestor powiedział że ma kontakt z białej listy więc dlatego pytam o link do postu ponieważ jestem ciekawy kto mnie polecał. 
Co do Ciebie to wiem na pewno że *czarna lista* nie jest Tobie obca.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Co do Ciebie to wiem na pewno że *czarna lista* nie jest Tobie obca.


Nie trudź się szukaniem. Masz tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2825338

...niestety czasem i to się zdarzy choć nie powinno. Nie ukrywam faktu ale dumny z tego nie jestem.

Rafał a tak wygląda polecenie - jakbyś nie wiedział:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5121079

Szukaj swojego - a może znajdziesz  :wink:

----------


## atsyrut

Ze swojej strony polecam super ekipę do dachu.. mi robili blachodachówkę
Łukasz Borek tel 604 293 024

terminowo, rzetelnie i czysto....
wszystko dokładnie wytłumaczone-  co jak po co i dlaczego  :smile:

----------


## Emiliamym

Ja również znam firmę z Warszawy, która zasługuje na wpisanie na tę listę. Jeśli szukacie kogoś, kogo domeną jest projektowanie, pielęgnacja i realizacja ogrodów, ewentualnie systemy automatycznego nawadniania, to przyda Wam się ten kontakt http://centrumzakladaniaogrodow.pl/kontakt.php .W zeszłe lato moi rodzice zamówili ich do realizacji ogrodu wokół domu ich domu pod Wa-wą.  Efekt przerósł nawet ich oczekiwania, wreszcie po zarośniętym krzakami podwórku nie ma śladu… Oboje są mocno zaangażowani zawodowo i odkąd się wyprowadziłam już kompletnie nie miał kto się opiekować podwórkiem, a ogród na weekendowy odpoczynek marzył im się od dawna. Nefelit wykonał kawał dobrej roboty, teraz w ogóle się w domu nie chce się siedzieć jak jest ładna pogoda  :wink:  Pracują w całym mazowieckiem, a co do efektów ich pracy to można je obejrzeć w realizacjach na stronie. No i podobno nie są tacy drodzy, ale wiadomo cena też zależy od rozmiarów podwórka i indywidualnych wymagań.

----------


## Karas123

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do ociepleń, do zrobienia ponad 500m2. Wschodnia strona Warszawy. 

Z góry dzięki za namiary.

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do ociepleń, do zrobienia ponad 500m2. Wschodnia strona Warszawy. 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary.


Forumowy ewbuxxxo
http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?111385-ewbuxxxo

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Witam forumowiczów

Chciałbym prosić o namiary na naprawdę porządną i sprawdzoną ekipę od wylewek.Robota w okolicach Piaseczna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## joanna_fk

Witam serdecznie,
pozwoliłam sobie napisać, bo bardzo liczę na Waszą pomoc. Szukam kierownika budowy, który pomógłby mi dokończyć dom w Łomiankach. Sytuacja jest jak dla mnie niestandardowa. Dom był budowany "po kawałku" od ok 10 lat. W trakcie zmarł kierownik budowy. Budynek długo stał niezabezpieczony. Część prac nie została wpisana do dziennika budowy. Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem jak się teraz za to wszystko zabrać... Potrzebuję osoby, której wkład pracy nie ograniczy się tylko do wpisów w dzienniku budowy. Szukam kogoś, kto pomoze mi to uporządkować i dokończyć wymarzony dom. Możecie mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## sherif

Witam !
Poszukuję:
- koparkowego do zburzenia drewnianego, starego domu + później do wykopów pod nowy dom
- kontenerów do wywozu gruzu oraz innych śmieci.

Polecicie coś , najlepiej jakby to była jedna firma z elastycznymi cenami oraz sprawdzona  :smile: 
Lokalizacja: Międzylesie.

----------


## lucka6

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do ociepleń, do zrobienia ponad 500m2. Wschodnia strona Warszawy. 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary.


my jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z naszego wykonawcy (stan surowy + ocieplenie i elewacja). Firma nazywa się Konwestur, polecałam ich już tutaj. Nie jestem tylko pewna jak z terminami bo my umawialiśmy się sporo wcześniej

----------


## fantomek24

do ocieplenia poddasza i karton gipsu polecam szczerze Jacka t. 506498596, proszę powiedzieć ze od Tomka z Pruszkowa napewno cena będzie lepsza, pozdrawiam

natomiast do tynków wew. prawdziwy artysta Pan Kaziu człowiek starszej daty ale tak poczciwego fachowca ze świecą szukać, zrobił nam tynki cementowo wapienne które wyglądają jak gipsowe a o ile zdrowsze, również proszę wskazać od kogo napewno skojarzy t.505632620

----------


## ajupa

Dawno tu nie zaglądałam, a chętnie dołączę do listy firmę WZPOL - Wiązowna. Zrobili nam przepiękną kuchnię za rozsądne pieniądze. Nie każdy chciał się podjąć dokończenia pracy po innych - trafiliśmy wcześniej na oszusta, który zrobił korpusy i to jeszcze fatalnie, wziął kasę i zniknął. WZPOL zrobił dobrą robotę - zostawił co się dało, wymienił to, co nie nadawało się do niczego, zrobił śliczne drewniane fronty, zamontował AGD itd. Ze współpracy byliśmy i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Niedawno mieliśmy kłopot z pokrętłem od kuchni (nie znam się na tym) i mój mąż poprosił ich o pomoc - przyjechali, naprawili, kasy nie chcieli  :smile:  Ekipa solidna i godna polecenia.

----------


## Kainna

Etap dłubania we wnętrzu rozpoczęty, mogę polecić elektryka oraz tynkarzy:

Elektryk: 601 377 069, Pan Lipski, firma KOMEL z Grodziska Mazowieckiego - bezproblemowy i uczciwy fachowiec, zna się na robocie.
Tynkarze: jedna z ekip od Pana Piotra Skuzy, tynki cementowo-wapienne, równo, szybko i sprawnie. Tel. do właściciela: Piotr Skuza 698 692 259

----------


## marimag

Jeśli szukacie projektanta dojazdu, podjazdu, drogi itp, chętnie podzielę się  namiarem.
Zapytania proszę na priv.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam, 

poszukuję fachowca - gazownika do podłączenia kuchenki gazowej. Może ktoś zna? Ile taka usługa kosztuje i czy dostaje się jakieś potwierdzenie/dokument od gazownika?

----------


## audiquattro

tak trochę z innej działki

czy ktos moze polecić kogos kto rozliczy zwrot VAT w budownictwie (Warszawa i okolice)

mam ze 30 FV, co do kilku jestem pewnie ale pare pozycji jest wątpliwych i wolałbym to zlecic komus z doswiadczeniem za niewielką opłatą...

----------


## NieJan

Dlaczego chcecie wysyłać namiary na priv? Przecież ten temat służy umieszczaniu informacji o firmach oraz ewentualnej weryfikacji tych informacji przez innych.

----------


## ashtare

WITAAAAJCIE!

Ja polecam: ARKA-BUD (SSO)  super ekipa (do murarki tylko! do wiezby ich nie bierzcie) namiary na nich i kilku pomniejszych 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...oczecie-budowy
plus nasze opinie

----------


## ashtare

niedlugo do dziennika wrzuce aktualizacje jego co w tyym roku. Poki co moge juz chyba polecic DACH KOWALSCY GARWOLIN  :smile:  i cenowo i jakosciowo.
niedlugo tez napisze o oknach  :smile: 

A poki co juz powoli szukam ELEKTRYK I HUDRAULIK - prosze o polecenia sprawdzonych fachowcow! najlepiej WIAZOWNA i okolice.


Howgh

----------


## kori

witam poszukuje sprawdzonego instalatora alarmu.
Region Mazowsze

czy macie jakieś sprawdzone ekipy??

Swoją droga czy ktoś posiada kontakt do forumowego Zbycha od alarmów???

----------


## Rom-Kon

Forumowy Zbych (a właściwie chyba Sławek  :wink: ) trzeba przyznać że jest dobry! Może drogi ale tak równo ułożonych kabli (oczywiście z przemyśleniem) i ukrytych czujek w oknach - nawet dachowych -  dawno nie widziałem! Alarm budowlany - czujki na zewnątrz i nie bałem się zostawić całego dobytku nawet jak nie było jeszcze drzwi - drzwi jak do stodoły zamykane  na haczyk z drutu... do pełnego wyposażenia brakowało tylko gniazda karabinów maszynowych na dachu  :wink: 

...wyślij mu wiadomość na PW to się może odezwie.

----------


## kori

ROm ale podaj do niego adres ma nick Sławek??

swoja droga polecam ekipe Mirka Gencel z ojcem p. Janem
Ekipa pierwsza klasa.
Super doradza, Mirek jest w temacie technologii. DOradził jak zabezpieczyć fundament, później jak geodeta walnął się na osiach (przesunął ścianę za blisko garażu) oraz wymyślił sposób jak to poprawić - podciąg, tak ze nie mieliśmy dodatkowych kosztów (beton zbrojene)
6go ruszyliśmy z wykopem a dziś o 16ej zalaliśmy chudziaka. Wszystko sprawdzane po 3-4razye przez Mirka

ze szczerego serca polecam Mirka i p. jana Gencel. Ceny tez bardzo przystępne.
A jakość pierwsza klasa, najnowsze technologie i na koniec gwarancja na całość

mam zdjęcia z etapu - fundamenty. Jak ktoś będzie chciał zerknąć zapraszam na priv

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ROm ale podaj do niego adres ma nick Sławek??
> 
> swoja droga polecam ekipe Mirka Gencel z ojcem p. Janem
> Ekipa pierwsza klasa.
> Super doradza, Mirek jest w temacie technologii. DOradził jak zabezpieczyć fundament, później jak geodeta walnął się na osiach (przesunął ścianę za blisko garażu) oraz wymyślił sposób jak to poprawić - podciąg, tak ze nie mieliśmy dodatkowych kosztów (beton zbrojene)
> 6go ruszyliśmy z wykopem a dziś o 16ej zalaliśmy chudziaka. Wszystko sprawdzane po 3-4razye przez Mirka
> 
> ze szczerego serca polecam Mirka i p. jana Gencel. Ceny tez bardzo przystępne.
> A jakość pierwsza klasa, najnowsze technologie i na koniec gwarancja na całość
> ...


Zbych pisze się _ZBYCH_  bo ponoć samo Zbych bez podkreślników było zajęte  :wink: 

a tu masz jego post: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5935467

i jego adres mail:

[email protected]

----------


## Madzia W

Polecam wykonawcę z Mińska Mazowieckiego. Firma nazywa się TransBuild i świadczy kompleksowe usługi: remonty, budowy, wykończenia, elektryka, hydraulika,  i inne. Pan Piotrek jest bardzo dokładny i pracowity no i zna się naprawdę na wszystkim. Wykonał u mnie remont całego mieszkania i jestem bardzo zadowolona, wszystko idealnie. Ceny bardzo przystępne no i jest gwarancja na wykonane usługi! Pan Piotrek - jakość pierwsza klasa. Bardzo gorąco polecam. Nr tel 797660120

----------


## Wekto

Madziu W, ten pan Piotrek to zaprawde musi byc swietny fachowiec. Robi wszystko i do tego jest tak czarujacy i ma taki wplyw na kobiety, ze musialas sie tutaj specjalnie zarejestrowac i sie nim pochwalic. Gdzie mozna zobaczyc to twoje wyremontowane mieszkanie?

----------


## magdalen1

Nie wiem, czy mogę w tym wątku pytać, ale ten wydał się najlepszy. Proszę, czy ktoś może polecić dobrego kierownika budowy. Zależy mi na fachowcu, który nie tylko będzie robił wpisy do książki budowy, ale też często kontrolował i podpowiadał inwestorom :Confused: 
Pozdrawiam budujących, już niedługo do Was dołączę :big grin:

----------


## mokoc

> Nie wiem, czy mogę w tym wątku pytać, ale ten wydał się najlepszy. Proszę, czy ktoś może polecić dobrego kierownika budowy. Zależy mi na fachowcu, który nie tylko będzie robił wpisy do książki budowy, ale też często kontrolował i podpowiadał inwestorom
> Pozdrawiam budujących, już niedługo do Was dołączę



Polecam pana Kamila, nr tel 505446406. bardzo fachowy, dokładnie sprawdzi jakość wykonanych prac. my sie z nim tak umówiliśmy, że przyjeżdza na najwązniejsze etapy budowy. i jak do tej pory jesteśmy super zadowoleni. na wiele rzeczy zwrócił uwagę wykonawcom; pozdrawiam M

----------


## Saracyn

Polecam ekipę na docieplenia z Pułtuska 695536632

----------


## JacekJ.

> Madziu W, ten pan Piotrek to zaprawde musi byc swietny fachowiec. Robi wszystko i do tego jest tak czarujacy i ma taki wplyw na kobiety, ze musialas sie tutaj specjalnie zarejestrowac i sie nim pochwalic. Gdzie mozna zobaczyc to twoje wyremontowane mieszkanie?


.... daj spokój, miłość ślepa jest...  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie wiem, czy mogę w tym wątku pytać, ale ten wydał się najlepszy. Proszę, czy ktoś może polecić dobrego kierownika budowy. Zależy mi na fachowcu, który nie tylko będzie robił wpisy do książki budowy, ale też często kontrolował i podpowiadał inwestorom
> Pozdrawiam budujących, już niedługo do Was dołączę


Jacek Sternowski 601211813

----------


## ewajanecka

> Polecam ekipę na docieplenia z Pułtuska 695536632


 Trochę szacunku dla użytkowników.

----------


## Greg_2

poszukuje konkretnej sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek anhydrytowych Warszawa Wawer

----------


## flyer2

Kolejny etap budowy za mną.Dwóch kolejnych wykonawców zasługuje na białą listę.Wylewki p.Wojtek Cieślik 691300501,równo,szybko,profesjonalnie.Instalacja  zbiornikowa gazu p.Tomek Rogala602452528.Załatwił całą papierologię,projekt, dokumenty do odbioru.Instalacja wykonana bardzo dobrze za rozsądną cenę.Poszukuję solidnego glazurnika.

----------


## remx

> Kolejny etap budowy za mną.Dwóch kolejnych wykonawców zasługuje na białą listę.Wylewki p.Wojtek Cieślik 691300501,równo,szybko,profesjonalnie.Instalacja  zbiornikowa gazu p.Tomek Rogala602452528.Załatwił całą papierologię,projekt, dokumenty do odbioru.Instalacja wykonana bardzo dobrze za rozsądną cenę.Poszukuję solidnego glazurnika.


U mnie jakiś czas temu  prace wykonywał forumowy Vadiol. Było OK. Możesz go brać.

----------


## capuletti

Witam! Chciałbym podać kolejnego wykonawce który zasługuje na białą listę SATIV Andrzej Kłos 502 162 102 :kamery, telewizja cyfrowa, satelitarna, multiroom, w każdym pokoju i nawet w łazienkach wbudował mi nagłośnienie, zrobił instalację pod rzutnik. Bardzo polecam wszystkim położyć sporo zapasowych kabli komputerowych( skrętek) . Nawet jeśli na razie nic nie planujecie robić to w przyszłości na pewno się przydadzą,tym samym unikniecie kucia i malowania, kilka razy sam w tym się przekonałem dałem sporo, a i tak zabrakło na sterowanie rekuperatorem, czujką od kotła

----------


## habzimierz

> poszukuje konkretnej sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek anhydrytowych Warszawa Wawer


Podłączam się do pytania - wylewki samopoziomujące w Warszawie robi ktoś (dobrze)?

----------


## karl.vizmatik

Witam.

poszukuję ekipy do prac murarskich na istniejącej budowie. Chodzi przede wszystkim o poprawę spartaczonych dzwi wewnętrznych (podniesienie nadporoży), zrobienie balkonu i kilka innych bardziej lub mniej istotnych zmian.

Poszukuje także sprawdzonego kierownika budowy.

Okolice Piaseczo / Tarczyn

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,

Co prawda okna miałam z Łodzi, ale firma działa też na terenie W-wy i okolic więc pozwolę sobie polecić  :smile: 

Polecam bardzo firmę pana Krzysztofa Mroza - Okna Mróz.
Pierwotnie zamówiliśmy okna w Warszawie, niestety wystąpiły pewne komplikacje i byliśmy zmuszeni na szybko szukać innej firmy, która handluje oknami na profilach Schuco, i która "przejmie" nasze zamówienie od firmy z W-wy, która nas zawiodła.
Wszystko szybko, sprawnie, profesjonalnie, pełne doradztwo, wychwyconych zostało przy okazji parę "szkopułów" z naszego pierwotnego zamówienia. Zamówienie szybko zostało poprawione i wysłane do fabryki. Po niespełna 2 tygodniach okna były gotowe (kolor orzech, nie czeka się na niego długo).
Na montaż nie musieliśmy czekać, mimo iż wstrzeliliśmy się jakby nie było poza kolejką. Jak tylko okna przyjechały z Niemiec od razu umówiliśmy montaż kilka dni później.
Montaż sprawnie i solidnie. Ekipa przyjechała punktualnie mimo fatalnej pogody. Jestem co prawda laikiem, ale kilka osób oglądało efekty prac montażystów i twierdzą że jest dobrze Montaż był warstwowy.
Jesteśmy naprawdę zadowoleni ze współpracy z Panem Krzysztofem. Polecam.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Jagna

Ze sporym wyprzedzeniem się rozglądam za różnymi ekipami i sobie tu dużo już znalazłam, ale jakoś cicho jest o kominkach. Interesowałoby mnie kompleksowo: wkład, dgp i obudowa tegoż. To co znalazłam to posty z przed kilku lat. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## zygii

Witam !

Poszukuję ekipy do położenia kostki granitowej (nie betonowej) w okolicy Warszawy.
Z góry dziękuje za namiary !  :smile:

----------


## asiemka

> Polecam firme www.instalpol.com.pl, projekt instalacji c.o. (podlogowe i scienne), wod-kan, kotlownia, rekuperacja mam wlasnie od nich.


Właśnie kogoś takiego szukam - chcę skonsultować swoje instalacje sanitarne i dobrać kocioł z przyległościami - ale to jest firma ze śląskiego. Zygii, przyjechali do Piaseczna? 
Może ktoś poleci specjalistę od takich instalacji i kotłowni, z podejściem bardziej inżynierskim, niż handlowym i z rejonu, jak w tytule wątku?

----------


## mitra

Świetny dekarz i rynniarz, bezkonfliktowy i pomocny: Grzegorz Juściński, 601095820. Rejon południowo-wschodni (Wawer, Wesoła i okolice).

----------


## fuxszyk

Witam serdecznie,
potrzebuję namiarów na sprawdzonych wykonawców z okolic Warszawy:
- *balustrad zewnętrznych* (szkło + słupki metalowe), *balustrad wewnętrznych* na schodach (nie mam jeszcze koncepcji),
- *wykonawców tarasów drewnianych* (potrzebuję pokryć 2 balkony i nie chcę by popsuto mi hydro i termoizolację na balkonach) + jeden drobny taras (odizolowany od budynku, wylany z betonu - kwestia położenia drewna),
- *szafek łazienkowych na wymiar* (komoda, 2 wąskie szafki od podłogi do sufitu, szafka do umywalek wpuszczanych oraz szafka do umywalek "nablatowych"),
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## zygii

> Właśnie kogoś takiego szukam - chcę skonsultować swoje instalacje sanitarne i dobrać kocioł z przyległościami - ale to jest firma ze śląskiego. Zygii, przyjechali do Piaseczna? 
> Może ktoś poleci specjalistę od takich instalacji i kotłowni, z podejściem bardziej inżynierskim, niż handlowym i z rejonu, jak w tytule wątku?


Witaj !
Według mojej wiedzy firma Instalpol głównie zajmuje się projektowaniem/obliczeniami instalacji "sanitarnych" a tego typu prac nie jest konieczny przyjazd na miejsce (co nie oznacza, że nie przyjadą jeśli będzie to niezbędne...).
  Gwarantuje Ci, że Pan Marcin (właściciel firmy) ma mocno inżynierskie podejście ...! :smile:

----------


## mokoc

Poszukuje sprawdzonych wykonawcow do:
1. hydroizolacji i. Termoizolacji balkonow
2. Wylewek anhydrytowych

----------


## fantomek24

witam czy możecie polecić ekipę brukarską godną polecenia? realizacja Pruszków

----------


## habzimierz

> Poszukuje sprawdzonych wykonawcow do:
> 1. hydroizolacji i. Termoizolacji balkonow
> 2. Wylewek anhydrytowych


1. Dachyzielone  z Gdańska, zrobili u mnie na resitrixie, p.Tomek, powołaj się na Maćka z Białołęki  :Smile: 
Ad.2 Też szukam *ekipy do wylewek anhydrytowych
*

----------


## Moniia i P

Dobry wieczór, pewnie się uśmiejecie...ale mam potrzebę na wczoraj...a dokładnie na za miesiąc ...ale może któraś z Szanownych polecanych tu i sprawdzonych, Ekip od tynków wew c-w ręcznych ew agregatem dysponuje czasem w lipcu ostatecznie sierpniu...proszę o kontakt na prv  :smile: ))

----------


## fighter1983

*Moniia i P* odezwij sie do naszego forumowego  ewbuxxxo - Piotrek 667003003

----------


## flyer2

Kolejna firma godna polecenia to Oknoplus z ul.Popularnej.Okna od podpisania umowy, zamontowane w ciągu miesiąca .Profesjonalne podejście do klienta,miła obsługa ..Panie Danuta i Magda posiadają dużą wiedzę na temat okien potrafią doradzić najlepsze rozwiązania.Do tego fachowy montaż ekipy pod wodzą p.Krzysztofa pozwalają na wystawienie jak najlepszej opinii.

----------


## rrmi

Polecam do wykonania instalacji alarmowej  Pana Roberta 730137499 . 
U mnie musial pracowac /tak wyszlo/ w domu wykonczonym , wszystko szybko , fachowo i posprzatane po robocie .

----------


## KarolaTom

Super temat, muszę tylko znaleźć trochę czasu by go przejrzeć dokładnie, bo jest długi hi hi hi. Właśnie szukam ekipy budowlanej, która postawi mi dom w Nieporęcie koło Warszawy  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam, 

Budujemy w powiecie legionowskim (północne rejony powiatu). Część prac budowlanych za nami. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić:

1. Murarzy - postawili nam SSO, zrobili też więźbę, deskowanie i położyli papę. Ekipa na piątkę. Pracowali od świtu do zmierzchu, z zaledwie jedną przerwą na kawę i jakąś szybką kanapkę. Zero alkoholu, porządek na budowie. Szybko budowali, ale i dokładnie. Każdy kto był na budowie i widział robotę podziwia efekty. Znajomy kierownik budów zachwycał się więźbą, tak solidnie wykonana. Cena naprawdę atrakcyjna. Mieszkają w Ciechanowie, ale działają w promieniu 100 km od Ciechanowa, wiem że swego czasu budowali też w W-wie. Szef ekipy - *Pan Jarosław - 502874037*

2. Dekarzy - szybko, sprawnie położyli dachóweczkę, obrobili kominy i zrobili wszystkie prace "okołodachowe". Mają jeszcze wpaść po zrobieniu elewacji zamontować rynny. Kominy nie ciekną, to chyba najlepsza rekomendacja  :wink:  *Pan Krzysztof Płudowski - 507612623*

3. Okna już polecałam na poprzedniej stronie - Okna Mróz z Łodzi.

4. Elektryk - z głową, szybko, dokładnie i bez krzty grymasu realizował coraz to kolejne moje fanaberie  :wink:  Cena bardzo ok. *Pan Mariusz 509305663*

ciąg dalszy nastąpi  :smile:

----------


## justkaaa

> Super temat, muszę tylko znaleźć trochę czasu by go przejrzeć dokładnie, bo jest długi hi hi hi. Właśnie szukam ekipy budowlanej, która postawi mi dom w Nieporęcie koło Warszawy


Do budowy domu polecam firme abcdomek, tel 881 436 036. Sprawnie, rzeczowo, bardzo doradzają, itd.

----------


## oliwkawawa

Witam,
Może trochę OT to będzie ale sporo budujących tu zagląda i może ktoś mi pomoże.

Czy wiecie może gdzie kupię piasek wiślak to wylewek (najlepiej 0,3 ziarnko) w okolicach Legionowa, Pułtuska, Wyszkowa?
Będę wdzięczna za każdą informację.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## hal9

> Polecam do wykonania instalacji alarmowej  Pana Roberta 730137499 . 
> U mnie musial pracowac /tak wyszlo/ w domu wykonczonym , wszystko szybko , fachowo i posprzatane po robocie .


Dziękuję Pani za rekomendację i dobrą współpracę. Mówiłem, że w budowlance nie ma rzeczy nie do zrobienia.

Pozdrawiam
hal9

----------


## Raźny

Witam.


Chciałbym polecić do serwisu okien forumowego finlandię. Znaleźć go można  w dziale okna i drzwi.

Pomimo skomplikowanej roboty mało popłatnej i w trudnych warunkach. Wywiązał się Finlandia na medal. O wielkości tego człowieka niech świadczy fakt, że z równą powagą i zaangażowaniem traktuje zlecenia za 50zl jak i te za 50 000zł.

Sumując Bardzo gorąco i z czystym sumieniem Polecam do serwisu okien forumowego Finlandię. Siedlce, Warszawa i okolice.

----------


## kori

Kolejne polecenie.
Tym razem polecam dekarza Artur Sawicki 502 163 274
Świetna robota, precyzyjna i dokładna. Pan Artur kontaktowy, zawsze doradzi, podpowie i nie ma dla niego żadnych problemów
Dekarz wykonał super dach. Ze spokojnym sumienie dlatego mogę polecić

Dla przypomnienia ekipa od stanu surowego wraz z więźbą  Mirek Gencel 502 711 910 - zawsze pod telefonem, pomoże doradzi, Wykonanie bardzo precyzyjne i  dokładne. Znają sie na nowych technologiach i produktach. Jakość pierwsza klasa. Ze spokojnym sumienie polecam!!!

----------


## PLN

Szukam ekipy od remontów,płytki,KG,malowanie i tego typu sprawy.

----------


## asiemka

> Kolejna firma godna polecenia to Oknoplus z ul.Popularnej.Okna od podpisania umowy, zamontowane w ciągu miesiąca .Profesjonalne podejście do klienta,miła obsługa ..Panie Danuta i Magda posiadają dużą wiedzę na temat okien potrafią doradzić najlepsze rozwiązania.Do tego fachowy montaż ekipy pod wodzą p.Krzysztofa pozwalają na wystawienie jak najlepszej opinii.


Jak miło, że firma i ekipa, które polecałam w PW, potwierdziły klasę. Podpisuję się pod powyższym bez wahania. W moim przypadku zakup i montaż przebiegły równie przyjemnie, sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Okna mają rok i wszystko jest nadal bez zarzutu.

----------


## kasiaR

Witam, Czy możecie mi polecieć ekipę do tynków zewnętrznych. Chodzi o tynkowanie ogrodzenia. Najlepiej z okolic Białołęki, Nieporętu, Marek, Ząbek.  

dziękuję

----------


## JacekJ.

A ja się trochę rozwinę (chociaż nie chciałbym aby to było potraktowane jako krypto-reklama...)

Jako że mam negatywne doświadczenia w wykończeniach nieruchomości byłem przygotowany na potężny stos problemów. (wykańczałem wcześniej 2 mieszkania i były chaotyczne zmiany ekip, reklamacje a nawet sprawa w sądzie. Niektóre rzeczy musiałem zrobić sam z kolegą). 
Tym razem za poleceniem znajomych skorzystałem z usług braci Gromińskich i przyznam że tak bezproblemowego i profesjonalnego podejścia się nie spodziewałem. 
Panowie mają zmysł estetyczny, zajmują się kompleksową wykończeniówką (łącznie z transportem, itp) oraz naprawdę wysoką jakością.
Mają potężne doświadczenie którym chętnie się dzielą (mają zlecenia również we Francji oraz we Włoszech).
Wykończenie praktycznie zakończone a ja chciałbym jeszcze dalej, to jednak może być przyjemne  :Smile: 

Namiary, mam nadzieję że komuś się przyda: Robert Gromiński tel. 506-153-476

PS: Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany, efekty prac u mnie w domu (chociaż nie chciałbym tłumów wycieczek forumowych, chyba że na grilla to zapraszam  :Smile:  ) 
Więcej na priv, aby tutaj nie śmiecić....

----------


## mpilzner

Witam,

Szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji drewnianej (ok 20m2) z profili MOCO Rhombo - okolice Warszawy.
Macie kogoś godnego polecenia?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## remx

Do polecanych przeze mnie wykonawców dokładam kolejnego - tym razem fachowca od alarmów:
Robert 730 137 499

Człowiek wykonywał u mnie instalację na bazie centrali Integra 128.
Instalacja pracuje ok 1 tygodnia. Wszystko działa. Nie ma fałszywych alarmów - a mam w domu młodego kota.


Sam z kolei chętnie poznałbym namiary na wykonawców podbitki.

----------


## goobo

Ja też poszukuję kogoś do podbitki drewnianej i kostki granitowej. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## ewajanecka

> Do polecanych przeze mnie wykonawców dokładam kolejnego - tym razem fachowca od alarmów:
> Robert 730 137 499
> 
> Człowiek wykonywał u mnie instalację na bazie centrali Integra 128.
> Instalacja pracuje ok 1 tygodnia. Wszystko działa. Nie ma fałszywych alarmów - a mam w domu młodego kota.
> 
> 
> Sam z kolei chętnie poznałbym namiary na wykonawców podbitki.


I ja tego Pana polecam do alarmu , pracował u nas w połowie domów na ulicy! Wszyscy zadowoleni i to trochę dłużej niż tydzień.


remx namiar na podbitkę podawałam dość dawno i już nie pamiętam  przejrzyj watek.

----------


## KarolaTom

z tym przeglądaniem wątku to jest dopiero problem, oczopląsu można dostać, no ale ekipę budowlaną znaleźć muszę, jakbym miała się kontaktować z każdą wymienioną w tym wątku, to chyba by mi to z rok zajęło  :smile:

----------


## ewajanecka

> z tym przeglądaniem wątku to jest dopiero problem, oczopląsu można dostać, no ale ekipę budowlaną znaleźć muszę, jakbym miała się kontaktować z każdą wymienioną w tym wątku, to chyba by mi to z rok zajęło


Myślis , ze teraz każdy będzie przeglądał notatki po budowie po to żebyś sobie mogla wybrać  i miała to na jednej stronie ?  :smile:

----------


## marzena08

witam, 
poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od wylewek?możecie kogoś polecić?z góry dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## lucka6

> Jesteśmy jeszcze w trakcie wykończeniówki, ale przez naszą ekipę przewinęło się już wielu wykonawców naprawdę godnych polecenia:
> 
> *1. Stan surowy otwarty do więźby*  - firma *Konwestur* pana Koniecka
> http://bud.konwestur.pl/
> Budowa z nimi to naprawdę czysta przyjemność, nasza działalność ograniczała się do wizyt (częstych) na budowie, wykonawstwo z materiałami więc zupełnie nie musieliśmy się o nic martwić. Budynek trzyma wszystkie wymiary - okna, drzwi, itp, kolejni wykonawcy chwalili jakość postawienia. Firma wykonywała nam też elewację, ta współpraca przebiegła również bez żadnych problemów
> 
> 2. *Dekarz* - pan Marek Kamiński, tel. 604738374, dekarz pierwsza klasa (dach do zobaczenia w moim dzienniku)
> 
> 3. *Hydraulik* - pan Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz,  tel. 606340031. Jedyne czego żałujemy to to, że nie trafiliśmy na niego w momencie stanu zero, bo musiał poprawiać piony po pierwszym hydrauliku i niepotrzebnie rozkuwać budynek. Robił nam instalację podłogówki, ogrzewania, wodną, kanalizacyjną, odkurzacz centralny, dostarczał też grzejniki i piec. Świetny fachowiec, również chwalony przez kolejne ekipy
> ...


Już prawie kończymy naszą budowlaną przygodę, mogę więc polecić dalej  :smile: 

*6. Elektryk* – Mirek Sacala, Tel. 600694604


*7.Glazurnik*– Janusz Tszajna, Tel. 506676376
Płytki położone są bardzo ładnie, poza tym rozsądny cenowo, pracował prawie u każdego sąsiada na naszej ulicy  :smile: 

*8.Wykonawca kuchni* (kujawsko-pomorskie) – Tomek Kujawski, Tel. 668839718

Pan Tomek oprócz kuchni (szafki i drzwi do spiżarni) robił nam szafki łazienkowe i zabudowy na korytarzu. Godny podziwu jest jego spokój, cierpliwie znosi wszystkie pomysły inwestora i dzielnie robi wszystko o  co się go prosi  :smile:  Wszystkie poprawki wykonane bez problemu.

*7.Drzwi CAL* – pan Michał Nałęcki, Tel. 501388201
Drzwi zewnętrzne, wszystko w porządku, autoryzowana ekipa montażowa firmy CAL, co jest ważne

*8.Drzwi Gerda* – firma Gernet

Kupowaliśmy u nich drzwi gospodarcze - zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, nie było żadnego problemu z zamówieniem, przy tym konkurencyjni cenowo

*9.Kominek* – Kati kominki w Markach

Wszystko w porządku, reklamowaliśmy wypełnienie w kominku, reklamacja załatwiona szybko i bez probleu


Mam też namiary na pana od oświetlenia, który doradzał mi przy wyposażeniu domu w źródła światła, sprzedawał oprawy sufitowe do kuchni, oprawy do kostki, lampy salonowe, itp...Bardzo fajny kontakt, ale podam na priv jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany

Mogę też polecić pana od konstrukcji schodów i balustrad, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o info

Chyba tyle, jeśli będę miała coś więcej, dopiszę  :smile:

----------


## hal9

> Do polecanych przeze mnie wykonawców dokładam kolejnego - tym razem fachowca od alarmów:
> Robert 730 137 499
> 
> Człowiek wykonywał u mnie instalację na bazie centrali Integra 128.
> Instalacja pracuje ok 1 tygodnia. Wszystko działa. Nie ma fałszywych alarmów - a mam w domu młodego kota.
> 
> 
> Sam z kolei chętnie poznałbym namiary na wykonawców podbitki.


Dziękuję

----------


## Agnieszka70

Witam 
czy skorzystałeś z usług termiczni.pl?
Jak wyglądała realizacja zamówienia i czy wywiązali się z w terminie z umowy?
Czy były problemy z rozliczaniem się?

----------


## KarolaTom

> Myślis , ze teraz każdy będzie przeglądał notatki po budowie po to żebyś sobie mogla wybrać  i miała to na jednej stronie ?


A czy napisałam coś takiego, albo wymagałam? Wybacz, ale szukanie ekipy budowlanej, to nie wybór między jednym batonikiem a drugim, pozwól innym wyrażać swoje zdanie

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Poleci ktoś geodetę oraz tartak coby więźbę zamówić ?
Najlepiej Warszawa lub wschodnie przedmieścia.

----------


## adamfcb

geodeta Andrzej Andrasik chyba z Kobyłki - 608516412

----------


## oliviki

Witam Wszystkich,

Jestem tu zupelnie nowy I przyznam sie, ze troche zagubiony.... a to dlatego, ze wyceny mojego SSO (dom z poddaszem - pow. net, 510 mkw, pow. uzytkowa ok. 380 m kw) z dachem wielospadowym (deskowanie plyta OSB + papa ok. 500 m kw) zupelnie odbiegaja od podawanych przez Panstwa cen. :bash: 
Czy ktos moze powiedziec jaka powinna byc cena - orientacyjnie.  I moze mozecie polecic jakiegos wykonawce - solidny, za rozsadne pieniadze.

z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam Wszystkich,
> 
> Jestem tu zupelnie nowy I przyznam sie, ze troche zagubiony.... a to dlatego, ze wyceny mojego SSO (dom z poddaszem - pow. net, 510 mkw, pow. uzytkowa ok. 380 m kw) z dachem wielospadowym (deskowanie plyta OSB + papa ok. 500 m kw) zupelnie odbiegaja od podawanych przez Panstwa cen.
> Czy ktos moze powiedziec jaka powinna byc cena - orientacyjnie.  I moze mozecie polecic jakiegos wykonawce - solidny, za rozsadne pieniadze.
> 
> z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.


Zbyszek Hołda 601815765 (niskopienny góral z ekipa górali  :big tongue:  )

----------


## oliviki

> Zbyszek Hołda 601815765 (niskopienny góral z ekipa górali  )


dziekuje, zadzwonie jutro.

Czy to sprawdzona Ekipa? Budowali cos w okolicy lub dla Ciebie?

----------


## fighter1983

Nadarzyn moze nie, Wilanow, Izabelin, Wawer troche tych domkow nastawiali. 
Dla mnie nie budowali, ale mysle ze spokojnie bedziesz mogla sobie z inwestorami porozmawiac. 
Generalnie jak ja sie bede budowac... matko, kiedy to nastapi... - zdecyduje sie na SSO wlasnie z nimi 
Zreszta moja TOP lista wykonawcow jest juz gotowa:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6018396

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam Wszystkich,
> 
> Jestem tu zupelnie nowy I przyznam sie, ze troche zagubiony.... a to dlatego, ze wyceny mojego SSO (dom z poddaszem - pow. net, 510 mkw, pow. uzytkowa ok. 380 m kw) z dachem wielospadowym (deskowanie plyta OSB + papa ok. 500 m kw) zupelnie odbiegaja od podawanych przez Panstwa cen.
> Czy ktos moze powiedziec jaka powinna byc cena - orientacyjnie.  I moze mozecie polecic jakiegos wykonawce - solidny, za rozsadne pieniadze.
> 
> z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.


Z tak skąpej informacji nikt nie jest wstanie podać nawet rzędu wielkości. Robocizna może kosztować 30kzł ale może 150kzł. Zdobądź namiary na parę firm (sprawdzonych a nie takich z portalu GetUp!) roześlij projekt i porównaj ceny. Później dobrze sprawdź ekipę  - polecenia - i już wiesz wszystko. Ustal termin i niech wchodzą. Musisz się liczyć z tym że Nadarzyn leży koło Warszawy. Gdyby leżał koło Skierniewic stawka byłaby niższa... nie wspomnę już k. Hrubieszowa  :wink:

----------


## oliviki

> Z tak skąpej informacji nikt nie jest wstanie podać nawet rzędu wielkości. Robocizna może kosztować 30kzł ale może 150kzł. Zdobądź namiary na parę firm (sprawdzonych a nie takich z portalu GetUp!) roześlij projekt i porównaj ceny. Później dobrze sprawdź ekipę  - polecenia - i już wiesz wszystko. Ustal termin i niech wchodzą. Musisz się liczyć z tym że Nadarzyn leży koło Warszawy. Gdyby leżał koło Skierniewic stawka byłaby niższa... nie wspomnę już k. Hrubieszowa


dzieki  :smile: 

a moze znasz jakies sprawdzone ekipy ?

----------


## saruman

Ja przed rozpoczęciem budowy zbierałem namiary, także z tego forum. Trochę oglądałem.
Ludzie mi pisali jakie mieli wyceny ale jakoś nie udało mi się tak tanio. Chyba niektórzy z nas trochę się chwalą jacy to są mocni w zbijaniu cen.

----------


## oliviki

> Nadarzyn moze nie, Wilanow, Izabelin, Wawer troche tych domkow nastawiali. 
> Dla mnie nie budowali, ale mysle ze spokojnie bedziesz mogla sobie z inwestorami porozmawiac. 
> Generalnie jak ja sie bede budowac... matko, kiedy to nastapi... - zdecyduje sie na SSO wlasnie z nimi 
> Zreszta moja TOP lista wykonawcow jest juz gotowa:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6018396


dzieki Fighter za namiary, zadzwonie I porozmawiam,

pozdrawiam

----------


## oliviki

> Ja przed rozpoczęciem budowy zbierałem namiary, także z tego forum. Trochę oglądałem.
> Ludzie mi pisali jakie mieli wyceny ale jakoś nie udało mi się tak tanio. Chyba niektórzy z nas trochę się chwalą jacy to są mocni w zbijaniu cen.


ja napewno do nich nie naleze.....przykre, ale prawdziwe  :Confused:   ale jeszcze zapytam paru wykonawcow

----------


## saruman

> ja napewno do nich nie naleze.....przykre, ale prawdziwe   ale jeszcze zapytam paru wykonawcow


Chciałem powiedzieć że tak naprawdę niektórzy nie uzyskują tak niskich cen jak się chwalą.
Powiem ci tylko, że zmarnowałem kilka miesięcy szukając ekipy tak taniej jak u innych. I co - wszystkie wyceny były podobne i o kilkadziesiąt procent wyższe niż te z forum.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> dzieki 
> 
> a moze znasz jakies sprawdzone ekipy ?


Od SSO niestety nie mam. Ja wchodzę dopiero dużo później.
Jak będziesz potrzebować dachmistrzów i tych od więźby i tych od dachówki to mogę polecić.
Tynki wew. i posadzki też. Ale to jeszcze trochę czasu.

----------


## oliviki

> Chciałem powiedzieć że tak naprawdę niektórzy nie uzyskują tak niskich cen jak się chwalą.
> Powiem ci tylko, że zmarnowałem kilka miesięcy szukając ekipy tak taniej jak u innych. I co - wszystkie wyceny były podobne i o kilkadziesiąt procent wyższe niż te z forum.


 :smile:  Mam dokladnie taka sytuacje, ale powiedzialbym, ze wyceny sa nawet o 100% wyzsze - czy to mozliwe?

----------


## oliviki

> Od SSO niestety nie mam. Ja wchodzę dopiero dużo później.
> Jak będziesz potrzebować dachmistrzów i tych od więźby i tych od dachówki to mogę polecić.
> Tynki wew. i posadzki też. Ale to jeszcze trochę czasu.


napewno bede. jesli mozesz kogos polecic to bede wdzieczny.

----------


## marika77

oliviki, jesli potrzebujesz ekipy do SSO to zobacz też abcdomek.pl 881 436 036. Mi budowali i nie mam zastrzeżeń, wręcz przeciwnie-godni polecenia

----------


## lucka6

Olivki, ja też polecałam swojego czasu firmę Konwestur (z okolic Ciechanowa). U nas budowali stan surowy do więźby, a potem robili elewację. Jesteśmy z nich baardzo zadowoleni i wszystkim będziemy polecać. Oni budują z materiałami, więc dla inwestora taka budowa to czysty relaks (wiem co mówię bo potem mieliśmy ekipy którym trzeba było dostarczać materiały i zawsze z tym było dużo problemów). Co do ceny, to wyszło kilkadziesiąt tysięcy taniej niż wyceny ekip stricte z Warszawy, ale super tanio też nie było. Choć każdy budynek jest inny, musisz robić konkretne wyceny pod swój budynek

pozdrawiam i możesz odszukać mój wątek, bo miałam sporo fajnych ekip, które się u nas sprawdziły
I powodzenia  :smile:  !!

----------


## kori

oliviki ja polecam od stanu SSO ekipę Mirka Gencel polecałam też niedawno dekarza.

----------


## oliviki

> Olivki, ja też polecałam swojego czasu firmę Konwestur (z okolic Ciechanowa). U nas budowali stan surowy do więźby, a potem robili elewację. Jesteśmy z nich baardzo zadowoleni i wszystkim będziemy polecać. Oni budują z materiałami, więc dla inwestora taka budowa to czysty relaks (wiem co mówię bo potem mieliśmy ekipy którym trzeba było dostarczać materiały i zawsze z tym było dużo problemów). Co do ceny, to wyszło kilkadziesiąt tysięcy taniej niż wyceny ekip stricte z Warszawy, ale super tanio też nie było. Choć każdy budynek jest inny, musisz robić konkretne wyceny pod swój budynek
> 
> pozdrawiam i możesz odszukać mój wątek, bo miałam sporo fajnych ekip, które się u nas sprawdziły
> I powodzenia  !!


dzieki za odpowiedz, odnalazlem I zapisalem kontakty. czy moge zpytac ile placiliscie za m kw robocizny z materialem ? pozdrawiam

----------


## oliviki

dziekuje za odpowiedzi, poprobuje szczescia  :smile:

----------


## lucka6

> dzieki za odpowiedz, odnalazlem I zapisalem kontakty. czy moge zpytac ile placiliscie za m kw robocizny z materialem ? pozdrawiam


Hej, niestety nie wiem ile...
mieliśmy całościową wycenę na wszystko, to jest bardzo indywidualne, zależy od materiałów, stopnia skomplikowania budynku, etc. 
Najlepiej się pytać wykonawcy

W każdym razie zapłaciliśmy prawie dokładnie tyle ile wynosiła wycenia

----------


## oliviki

> Hej, niestety nie wiem ile...
> mieliśmy całościową wycenę na wszystko, to jest bardzo indywidualne, zależy od materiałów, stopnia skomplikowania budynku, etc. 
> Najlepiej się pytać wykonawcy
> 
> W każdym razie zapłaciliśmy prawie dokładnie tyle ile wynosiła wycenia


ok dzieki, zadzwonie

----------


## flyer2

Z przyjemnością dołączam do grupy  inwestorów zadowolonych z pracy "Misiaczków".Praca wykonana szybko i starannie.Pełny profesjonalizm.Miła atmosfera.Po  zakończeniu roboty budynek posprzątany..Ekipa godna polecenia.

----------


## bami

Polecam chwalonego wielokrotnie na Forum Pana Dariusza Laska - wykonawcę schodów drewnianych. Pan Darek ukrywa się pod nickiem LasekD  :smile:  i jest niezwykle rzetelną osobą i utalentowanym wykonawcą.

----------


## kori

a ja swoją drogą polecam forumowego kominiarza. 
Człowiek niezwykle konkretny, doskonale przygotowany, z ogromną wiedzą.
Do tego doskonale przygotowany sprzętowo

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Witam, 
> 
> Budujemy w powiecie legionowskim (północne rejony powiatu). Część prac budowlanych za nami. Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić:
> 
> 1. Murarzy - postawili nam SSO, zrobili też więźbę, deskowanie i położyli papę. Ekipa na piątkę. Pracowali od świtu do zmierzchu, z zaledwie jedną przerwą na kawę i jakąś szybką kanapkę. Zero alkoholu, porządek na budowie. Szybko budowali, ale i dokładnie. Każdy kto był na budowie i widział robotę podziwia efekty. Znajomy kierownik budów zachwycał się więźbą, tak solidnie wykonana. Cena naprawdę atrakcyjna. Mieszkają w Ciechanowie, ale działają w promieniu 100 km od Ciechanowa, wiem że swego czasu budowali też w W-wie. Szef ekipy - *Pan Jarosław - 502874037*
> 
> 2. Dekarzy - szybko, sprawnie położyli dachóweczkę, obrobili kominy i zrobili wszystkie prace "okołodachowe". Mają jeszcze wpaść po zrobieniu elewacji zamontować rynny. Kominy nie ciekną, to chyba najlepsza rekomendacja  *Pan Krzysztof Płudowski - 507612623*
> 
> 3. Okna już polecałam na poprzedniej stronie - Okna Mróz z Łodzi.
> ...





*Oliviki* niedawno polecałam moich wykonawców, zarówno od SSO (robią też więźbę i deskowanie) jak i od dachówki.
Moja opinia o nich nie uległa zmianie  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

Na dzień dzisiejszy mam też skończone tynki, i bardzo polecam ekipę Pana Jana, po prostu rewelacja! Tak dokładnej pracy dawno nie widziałam, robili jak dla siebie, wszystko przemyślane, z głową. "Teren" dokładnie pozabezpieczany, na budowie czysto, sprzątali po sobie na bieżąco (hydraulicy będą mieli niewiele roboty przed położeniem papy). Tynki gładkie, równiusieńkie (chyba przeszłyby test łaty i kartki papieru  :big grin:  ). Nie mogę się nachwalić.

Dodatkowo pan Jan pozmniejszał mi wszystkie otwory drzwiowe, które były za duże (tak było w projekcie... radzę na to zwracać uwagę), osadził drzwi przeciwpożarowe w garażu na betonową zaprawę (w salonie z drzwiami chcieli za taką przyjemność skasować 500zł + 8%!!), zainstalował kasetę do drzwi chowanych w ścianie i za to wszystko doliczył naprawdę niewiele pln-ów.

Pod koniec sierpnia będą na budowie obok, więc osadzą mi również parapety i obrobią drzwi wejściowe, których jeszcze w tym momencie nie mam. Aż się nie mogę doczekać  :big tongue: 

*Pan Jan Majewski z Warszawy 606-977-872*
*Tynki tradycyjne, cementowo-wapienne*, mieli swój piach, sprawdzone wapno, sami mieszali w agregacie. Na koniec zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Robota zajęła im 7 dni roboczych. Cena baardzo przyzwoita.

----------


## marqota

Zapytam pewnie trochę naiwnie- czy macie może namiary na dobrą ekipę od tynków wewnętrznych (najlepiej cementowo- wapienne), która ma dość szybko jakiś wolny termin? 
Co do tartaku to mogę polecić wymieniany kilkukrotnie na tym forum tartak z Seredzic bodajże, tel. 486163576. Ceny niższe niż w Warszawie i okolicach, do Warszawy dowożą bez problemu. Mogę też śmiało polecić ekipę dekarzy (dachówka płaska Tegalit Braasa, robili tez kominy -nie wiem, czy też się to zwie obróbką blacharską, w każdym razie obkładali komin blachą- moim zdaniem wyszło fajnie)- grupa dekarska Hanbud z Janek

Aktualizacja (niestety)- tak to jest, jak się przed końcem robót pochwali... Jednak z przykrościa stwierdzam, że polecanie grupy dekarskiej było zdecydowanie przedwczesne. Robota wykonana wprawdzie dobrze i sprawnie, ale kwiatki, które wychodza przy rozliczeniu... Słowem- nie polecam...

----------


## zygii

> Dołączam kolejną ekipę (nie raz już polecaną na forum) - sufity podwieszane - Selki Robert Hawrylak +48 502 469 645, e-mail [email protected].
> Pełen profesjonalizm, sufity zrobione w expresie z najwyższą jakością ....


Jeśli w rejonie Piaseczna poszukujecie *koparko-ładowarki lub/i wywrotki* do polecam *Pana Andrzeja +48 501 374 713.*
Jakość jego pracy może być tylko przykładem dla innych, w trakcie pracy nigdy nie usłyszałem, że tego nie da się zrobić, co mnie osobiście zdziwiło sam podjechał żeby zobaczyć czy można rozpocząć kolejny etap prac, otwarty na rozmowy i konkurencyjny cenowo.
Jak dla mnie mistrzostwo świata  :roll eyes:

----------


## Klient_j

Witam poszukuję wykonawcy drzwi wewnętrznych (producent jest bez znaczenia) w tym przesuwanych. Proszę o namiary.

----------


## fuxszyk

> Witam poszukuję wykonawcy drzwi wewnętrznych (producent jest bez znaczenia) w tym przesuwanych. Proszę o namiary.


Mam namiar na sprawdzonego wykonawce z m. Ciemne pod Radzyminem. Wykonywal mi w mieszkaniu drzwi na wymiar oraz mojemu znajomemu - jestesmy b.zadowoleni. Niedlugo u niego zawitam ponownie w sprawie drzwi wewn. do domu.
kontakt podesle po powrocie do Polski.
Drzwi drewniane.

----------


## Klient_j

Potrzebuję w miarę szybko tego kontaktu więc proszę o nr telefonu.

----------


## eva_x

Witam, szukam firmy budowlano-remontowej która wykona kompleksowo przebudowe domu łącznie z rozbiórką i budową nowego dachu  w okolicach Raszyna

----------


## eva_x

i czy ktos korzystał z tej firmy  http://www.mm-remonts.pl/index.php

----------


## szantykaw

Witam,
Polecam znaną ogólnie na forum ekipę tynkarzy Pana Tomasza (ANATAK).
Solidnie i bezproblemowo wykonali dla mnie tynki gipsowe w 2 domach, a nie było łatwo z uwagi na kilometry kabli na ścianach.
Jeszcze raz polecam!

----------


## mokoc

Witam

Polecam chwaloną tu już wielokrotnie ekipę tynkarzy pana *Huberta SAIN tel 509 499 922. ]Tynki cementowo wapienne* bardzo ładnie połozone. Kierownik chwalił jakość wykonania :smile:  Panowie tynkarze bardzo sympatyczni :smile: 

*Bramy garazowe - polecam firmę RAPI*, okolice Puławskiej. tel 601 343 601. sprawny montaż, bardzo dobry kontakt i doradztwo;

*Dach* - polecany już wczesniej *Janusz Diablo*; wspólpracujący z panem Michałem tel 500 116 292. byliśmy pod wrażeniem sprawności z jaką dach powstał. 

*Budowa SSO: firma Stalabau, Stanisław Szurawsk*i 500177703;

Czy ktoś może polecić mi sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonanai izolacji balkonów? 

dziękuję

PS ale mi się namiary na pana Huberta powiększyły :smile:  ale co tam, współpraca bardzo udana :smile:

----------


## goobo

Wszystkim zainteresowanym wykonaniem tarasu polecam firmę VIP Tarasy. Sama znalazłam namiar na forum i fachowiec (pan Grzegorz) okazał się faktycznie godny zaufania, a przy tym bardzo sympatyczny. Numer to: 694 522 849. U mnie robił taras z modrzewia - jak malowanie, fotki mogę przesłać zainteresowanym mailem.

----------


## kori

witam poszukuje ekipy która zajmuje się skoszeniem traw.
Koleżanka korzystając z okazji, że jestem ma muratorze, poszukuje kogoś kto doprowadzi działkę do porządku => Chwasty, chaszcze i samosiejki do wycięcia
pow. działki 1800m
miejscowość Tomice koło Góry Kalwarii

----------


## fantomek24

mam do zrobienia okolice Warszawy kostkę oraz ogrodzenie frontowe, możecie kogoś godnego uwagi i zaufanego polecić?

----------


## anatak

> Witam,
> Polecam znaną ogólnie na forum ekipę tynkarzy Pana Tomasza (ANATAK).
> Solidnie i bezproblemowo wykonali dla mnie tynki gipsowe w 2 domach, a nie było łatwo z uwagi na kilometry kabli na ścianach.
> Jeszcze raz polecam!


dziękujemy za polecenie i docenienie naszej pracy, polecamy się na przyszłość  :smile:  powodzenia w dalszych etapach
pozdr
A&T

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Witam : )
Poszukuję ekipy do  tynków - zrobienia gładzi na dole, na poddaszu wykończenia karton-gipsów (bliskie Marki)

----------


## adamfcb

mokoc a z której strony Warszawy jesteś? chciałbym zobaczyć ich tynki cementowo-wapienne

----------


## hubertsain

> Witam
> 
> Polecam chwaloną tu już wielokrotnie ekipę tynkarzy pana *Huberta SAIN tel 509 499 922. ]Tynki cementowo wapienne* bardzo ładnie połozone. Kierownik chwalił jakość wykonania Panowie tynkarze bardzo sympatyczni
> 
> *Bramy garazowe - polecam firmę RAPI*, okolice Puławskiej. tel 601 343 601. sprawny montaż, bardzo dobry kontakt i doradztwo;
> 
> *Dach* - polecany już wczesniej *Janusz Diablo*; wspólpracujący z panem Michałem tel 500 116 292. byliśmy pod wrażeniem sprawności z jaką dach powstał. 
> 
> *Budowa SSO: firma Stalabau, Stanisław Szurawsk*i 500177703;
> ...


Pani Moniko, dziękuję za współpracę i polecenie. Wypadło mi z głowy, że miałem Pani podać namiary na firmy od hydroizolacji, oto dwie pracujące na Pani terenie:
IGNIS -508-16-19-87
TECTIS - 880-124-946




> mokoc a z której strony Warszawy jesteś? chciałbym zobaczyć ich tynki cementowo-wapienne


Inwestycja jest w Ursusie.

----------


## adamfcb

Eee to poczekam do sierpnia jak bedziecie na bialolece, to wtedy wpadne

----------


## oliwkawawa

> mokoc a z której strony Warszawy jesteś? chciałbym zobaczyć ich tynki cementowo-wapienne


Do tynków cementowo-wapiennych polecałam na poprzedniej stronie Pana Jana i jego ekipę, są gdzieś z okolic Marek.

Pan Jan Majewski - 606-977-872
Tynki tradycyjne, cementowo-wapienne, mieli swój piach, sprawdzone wapno, sami mieszali w agregacie. Na koniec zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Robota zajęła im 7 dni roboczych. Efekt jest piękny. Takiej ekipy jeszcze u siebie nie miałam, robili jak dla siebie, myślą, czego nie można powiedzieć o niektórych wykonawcach w dzisiejszych czasach.

----------


## adamfcb

A bylaby mozliwosc dotknac twoich tynkow?

----------


## kori

witam, tym razem poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka.
Chciałbym aby zajął się dodatkowo alarmem, tv-sat-internet oraz pomógł mi w inteligencji (czujniki ruchu, zmierzchu, LED. etc.)
macie kogoś sprawdzonego??

----------


## wojtas77

Witam.

Może ktoś z użytkowników podzielić się opinią na temat posadzek żywicznych?
Ewentualnie polecić sprawdzonego wykonawce.
 Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem głównie w garażu i kotłowni ale wiem też że stosuje się je w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych.

----------


## JacekJ.

Witajcie, szukałem .... Nie znalazłem ....  

Poszukuje dostawcy zaluzji drewnianych (wraz z pomiarem oraz montażem ), będę wdzięczny za sugestie ...

----------


## oliwkawawa

> A bylaby mozliwosc dotknac twoich tynkow?


a byłaby  :smile:  ale na budowie będę pewnie dopiero w poniedziałek.... jakby co zapraszam na priv  :wink:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Witam.
> 
> Może ktoś z użytkowników podzielić się opinią na temat posadzek żywicznych?
> Ewentualnie polecić sprawdzonego wykonawce.
>  Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem głównie w garażu i kotłowni ale wiem też że stosuje się je w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych.


Na pewno forumowy janzar robi takie posadzki. Tylko On trochę daleko  :wink:  Ale zadzwoniłabym do Niego i zapytała czy może kogoś polecić tu bliżej. Jak będzie wiedział to na pewno podpowie coś. Wygooglaj sobie Jan Zaremba posadzki.

----------


## neo_83

Witam 
może ktoś ma namiary na sprawdzonego wykonawce drzwi wejściowych drewnianych z dostawką boczną w dobrej cenie

----------


## zygii

Jeśli potrzebujecie wykonać na wymiar bramę, furtkę, balustrady, itp. polecam firmę *SPAW-LIK Rafał Pawlik +48 603 373 646*
(http://www.spaw-lik.euroadres.pl/). Może strona internetowa nie zachwyca ale umiejętności zdecydowanie TAK, solidność, dokładność, super kontakt, jak dla mnie mistrzostwo świata.   :yes: 

Przy okazji poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania elewacji drewnianej ??

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## ptok

dużo namiarów, obym znalazł coś ciekawego

----------


## IwoWas

Witam
    może ktoś ma namiary na sprawdzonego wykonawce tarasów nad pomieszczeniami ogrzewanymi, szukam wykonawców z okolic Otwocka, Józefowa

----------


## mokoc

Panie Hubercie, dzieki za namiary ; pozdrawiam :smile: 

PS jesli ktoś chce obejrzeć tynki - to zapraszam :smile:

----------


## mokoc

Witam 

poszukuje obecnie wykonawcy balustrad na balkonach (w srodku pewnie wypełnienie szkłem). Do polecanego przez Zygii juz dzwonilam, ale chciałabym jeszcze kogoś :smile: 

i gdzie mogę kupić thermojesion na elewację? 

dziękuję

----------


## azakrzew

Zakończyłem budowę, pora na pochwały:

Chciałem gorąco polecić wspaniałego fachowca p. Mieczysława Brzozę. Pan Mieczysław zajmuje się głównie układaniem płyt (glazura, gres, kamień), ale potrafi teżwiele innych rzeczy. Ma niebanalny zmysł techniczny i jest prawdziwym perfekcjonistą. Telefon na priv.

Kolejna ekipa, która w zasadzie się sprawdziła to p. Marek Kandzia - prace wykończeniowe. Dobrzy malarze z Warszawy. Tel na priv.

Chwaliłem już na forum p. Roberta Chawrylaka - SELKI, ale pochwalę raz jeszcze. Zabudowy GK bez problemów! Uwaga tylko na brata Pana Roberta, nie należy ich mylić bo grozi to problemami!

Jestem też pod wielkim wrażeniem pracy braci Buczyńskich. Pan Tomek Buczyński (tombucz)to nie tylko przemiły gość, ale wyjątkowo staranny i dbający o porzadek fachowiec od klinkieru. Szacun. http://www.klinkieruslugi.strefa.pl/kontakt.html

Swoją renomę potwierdził też p. Sławek Trojak z firmy Delta od alarmów.

Wszystkim wymienionym bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## lofix777

Witam

Kolejny etap za mną, a mianowicie dach. Długo szukałem fachowej ekipy od gontów i miałem szczęście spotkać dekarzy z firmy *Mluksus z Bełchatowa* mistrzostwo świata, pokrycie i obróbki wykonane perfekcyjnie, ceny przystępne ekipa kierowana przez P. Sebastiana. oby więcej takich ekip. A  obecnie poszukuję jakiejś *ekipy od ogrodzeń*  mam do wykonania 120 metrów w technologii podmurówka prefabrykowana, słupki siatka i oczywiście brama i furtka. Działka znajduje się pod Serockiem woj. Maz.  Może ktoś z forumowiczów robił takie w tym roku i mógłby kogoś polecić ??  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lila134

Witam,
Poszukuje kogoś dobrego i sprawdzonego do pomalowania ELEWACJI tzw. baranek na kolor, do OGRODZENIA (podmurówka + siatka) I DO UŁOŻENIA KOSTKI (razem z kostka)
Pozdrawiam
[email protected]

----------


## marzena08

+witam,
potrzebuje ekipy od wylewek, macie jakąś sprawdzona ekipę?proszę podzielcie sie namiarami.dzieki

----------


## flyer2

U mnie wylewki robił p.Wojtek Cieślik tel. 691300501.Sprawnie, szybko, ale najważniejsze ,że równiutkie.Polecam

----------


## marzena08

dzieki za namiar, juz dzwonilam ale niestety terminy ma zbyt odległe a szkoda :sad: 
szukam więc dalej

----------


## oliwkawawa

Polecam p. Artura Wiśniewskiego, firma TEKA z Płocka. Obecny zresztą tutaj na forum.
http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/
Pełen profesjonalizm zarówno przed pracą, w trakcie jak i po pracy. Wylewki póki co schną, mają 2 tygodnie więc na pełen zachwyt jeszcze zbyt wcześnie, jednak póki co mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem pana Artura.

----------


## Adam626

CZy możecie polecić lokalną firmę realizującą instalacje wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją?

----------


## bettka

W związku ze zdarzeniem losowym u mojego umówionego dotychczasowego wykonawcy pilnie szukam godnego polecenia glazurnika do 2 łazienek (i ewentualnie także innych prac wykończeniowych) pod Warszawą!
Kontakt na priv lub tutaj, jak wygodniej.

----------


## bami

> dzieki za namiar, juz dzwonilam ale niestety terminy ma zbyt odległe a szkoda
> szukam więc dalej


 Spróbuj u mojego: Patryk Zwierz 503 907 488

----------


## saruman

Do wykonania dachu mogę polecić ekipę z Dachluxu (tego od P Dąbrowicza)
Panowie kładli dachówkę cementową. Po ulewie nic nie cieknie. Zresztą widać, że zawodowcy.

----------


## swemi01

> witam, tym razem poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka.
> Chciałbym aby zajął się dodatkowo alarmem, tv-sat-internet oraz pomógł mi w inteligencji (czujniki ruchu, zmierzchu, LED. etc.)
> macie kogoś sprawdzonego??


Ja ze swojej strony mogę gorąco polecić swojego elektryka w zakresie doradztwa energetycznego, możesz zadzwonić i się dowiedzieć

Krzysztof Biegaj 
tel. 504207217

U mnie załatwiał przyłącze elektryczne do budynku, wiem że elektrownia czasami potrafi naciągnąć na koszta dlatego upoważniłem go do załatwienia wszystkich formalności związanych z wykonaniem przyłącza i zasilenia budowy w prąd, dzięki temu przyłącze elektryczne było załatwione szybko i sprawnie a dodatkowo nadzorowane :smile: 

Sam załatwiałem przyłącze do wody i już wiem ile z tym jest zachodu i papierologii dlatego do prądu polecam tego gościa.

----------


## strix

Nie wiem, czy na szybko znajdzie termin, ale jeśli masz więcej roboty niz 2 lazienki tzn. wiecej prac wykonczeniowych to polecam spróbować u p. Chmiela z Grodziska - polecam niemiennie u mnie wykończeniówka cała - glazury, malowanie, kartongipsy, cale poddasze - welna i KG, u 3 sąsiadów też - kazdy zachwycony  :smile:  Chętniej bieże większe zlecenia na całą wykończeniówkę ale warto spróbować.
Poza tym z można z nim zrobić wszystko po stanie surowym - wspolpracuje ze sprawdzonymi fachowcami bo pozniej z całośc prac on odpowiada.
Wygoda spora, bo to on spina roboty a koszty takie jakby sie samemu szukalo fachowcow. Plus taki, ze odpowiedzialnosc bieze jeden czlowiek, a ekipy robia z mysla o nastepnych, zeby np. glazurnik nie musial sie martwic, ze ma krzywe tynki albo wylewke itd.

Namiary i telefony na http://www.lukaszchmiel.pl - nie mam numeru w telefonie pod ręką




> W związku ze zdarzeniem losowym u mojego umówionego dotychczasowego wykonawcy pilnie szukam godnego polecenia glazurnika do 2 łazienek (i ewentualnie także innych prac wykończeniowych) pod Warszawą!
> Kontakt na priv lub tutaj, jak wygodniej.

----------


## gaap

Bede wdzieczny za polecenie wymagajacego kierownika budowy.

Z gory dziekuje!

----------


## janoush

Ja polecam Tomka Hofmana. Zresztą jak wszyscy tutaj. (tel. 603123326)

----------


## kori

Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka - instalacje bez puszek, ledy, czujniki ruchu, zmierzchu, drobna inteligencja, alarm, tv-sat, internet, system ethernet z możliwościa połączenia dysku sieciowego (biblioteka danych np. nas)
dodatkowo poszukuje sprawdzonego człowiek od alarmu - centrala satel, gsm, możliwość współpracy z oświetleniem, etc.

----------


## ashtare

> Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka - instalacje bez puszek, ledy, czujniki ruchu, zmierzchu, drobna inteligencja, alarm, tv-sat, internet, system ethernet z możliwościa połączenia dysku sieciowego (biblioteka danych np. nas)


Szczerze polecam Pawla z ETISAB - u mnie robil instalacje bezpuszkowo i cala reszte - i co najwazniejsze ma nowoczesne podejscie, ale i doswiadczenie wiec mogl nam doradzic i pomoc w wielu kwestiach.  Stworzyl niedawno strone na FB:  https://www.facebook.com/#!/ETISABPC
tel. 503 915 408 - Pawel

pozdr.
A.

----------


## Adam626

poszukuję architekta wnętrz z polecenia

----------


## rrmi

> dodatkowo poszukuje sprawdzonego człowiek od alarmu - centrala satel, gsm, możliwość współpracy z oświetleniem, etc.


Polecany juz tutaj
*hal9* z forum

----------


## gaap

> Ja polecam Tomka Hofmana. Zresztą jak wszyscy tutaj. (tel. 603123326)


Dzieki za namiar  :smile:

----------


## sheenaz

kori, polecam leektryka w teamie z alarmiarzem. P. Robert Pieprzycki z arm.pl + P. Rafał Puchała - elektryk. Fajni goście, zrobią wszystko co chcesz - zreszta poelcani na forum. Dane moge wysłać na priv.

----------


## kori

rmi dzięki za namiar, 
sheenaz plis podeślij namiar na priv na p. Roberta i p.Rafała

z góry dzięki

----------


## SeBudowniczy

Witajcie

Czy budował ktoś z firmą MKK Budownictwo - Krzysztof Wenda, a właściwie teraz Renata Wenda ?
Widzę że w latach 2008-2010 złe opinie pojawiały się na temat tej firmy, kontaktowałem się z ludźmi co budowali w w latach 2006,2007 i pozytywne mieli opinie poza pewnymi niedoróbkami....

Jak to wygląda teraz czy ktoś miał już okazje rozmawiać , współpracować ? Ew osoby które już brały tą firmę pod uwagę to z jakich względów zrezygnowały ?

Mam nadzieję że nie za wiele pytań jak na mój pierwszy post  :smile:

----------


## Zulka

Witam,
Poproszę tel do  p. Mieczysława Brzozy.
Pozdrawiam
Joanna

----------


## flyer2

Polecam firmę Trud service zajmującą się klimatyzacją i rekuperacją.Praca wykonana solidnie i terminowo,p.Darek 603942616.Natomiast do prac wykończeniowych polecam p.Marka Parafiniuka 601231450.Robi dokładnie,potrafi doradzić.Już kiedyś robił u mnie remont mieszkania .Po raz kolejny potwierdził swoją fachowość.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka - instalacje bez puszek, ledy, czujniki ruchu, zmierzchu, drobna inteligencja, alarm, tv-sat, internet, system ethernet z możliwościa połączenia dysku sieciowego (biblioteka danych np. nas)
> dodatkowo poszukuje sprawdzonego człowiek od alarmu - centrala satel, gsm, możliwość współpracy z oświetleniem, etc.


Od alarmu to tylko i wyłącznie forumowy ZBYCH  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> CZy możecie polecić lokalną firmę realizującą instalacje wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją?


u mnie robiła firma z Radomia, GOMAR. Polecam, profesjonaliści.

----------


## GraMar

Witam.
Czy 25 zł za punkt elektryczny to dużo, [materiały ja opłacam]? 

Ile może kosztować podłączenie ze 30 kabli do rozdzielni, a w niej 3 podliczniki?

Ile może kosztować wykonanie szafki zewnętrznej  na ścianie budynku i podłączeń do tejże szafki?

Jaką kwotę należy przeznaczyć na odbiór, dokumentację i ekspresowe przełączenie na prąd mieszkaniowy z budowlanego?
Pomożecie?? :

----------


## oxide

> Mam namiar na sprawdzonego wykonawce z m. Ciemne pod Radzyminem. Wykonywal mi w mieszkaniu drzwi na wymiar oraz mojemu znajomemu - jestesmy b.zadowoleni. Niedlugo u niego zawitam ponownie w sprawie drzwi wewn. do domu.
> kontakt podesle po powrocie do Polski.
> Drzwi drewniane.


Polecam wykonawce drzwi drewnianych z litego drewna na wymiar

nr tel na prv

----------


## oxide

Poszukuje glazurnika 
do wykonania łazienka, balkon, schody przed domem i płytka imitująca klinkier w wewnątrz.

Będę wdzięczny za namiary.

----------


## bradleska

Witajcie tu Aga to mój 1 post.

Też poszukuje jakiegoś glazurnika jak możecie kogoś polecić to proszę koniecznie pisać tutaj lub na priv.
Łazienceczka do zrobienia.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Witam.
> Czy 25 zł za punkt elektryczny to dużo, [materiały ja opłacam]? 
> 
> Ile może kosztować podłączenie ze 30 kabli do rozdzielni, a w niej 3 podliczniki?
> 
> Ile może kosztować wykonanie szafki zewnętrznej  na ścianie budynku i podłączeń do tejże szafki?
> 
> Jaką kwotę należy przeznaczyć na odbiór, dokumentację i ekspresowe przełączenie na prąd mieszkaniowy z budowlanego?
> Pomożecie?? :


25 zł bez materiału to chyba nie jest dużo. Ale nie wiem, ja płaciłam z materiałem 55 zł (i spora część punktów liczona jako 0,5 pkt)

O pozostałe rzeczy powinniście zapytać elektryka.

Co do ekspresowego przełączenia na prąd mieszkaniowy, jeśli chcecie to zrobić przed oddaniem budynku to to jest chyba niemożliwe. Ostatnio pytałam o to naszego elektryka, bo mój brat ma prowizorkę i chce się przełączyć już na normalną taryfę. Elektryk powiedział mi że w jego sytuacji (ja prowizorki nie miałam nigdy) to musi czekać już do odbioru budynku i dopiero wtedy może się przełączyć na zwykła taryfę. Ale to warto potwierdzić, może w elektrowni.

----------


## tkaczor

witam, przeszukuję forum i nie mogę się doszukać... poszukuję kogoś, kto mi zrobi podbitkę pod Piasecznem. Ktokolwiek ma kontakt do jakiegoś fachowca?

----------


## GraMar

> 25 zł bez materiału to chyba nie jest dużo. Ale nie wiem, ja płaciłam z materiałem 55 zł (i spora część punktów liczona jako 0,5 pkt)
> 
> O pozostałe rzeczy powinniście zapytać elektryka.
> odp: /On na razie to sam nie wie, jak to przeforsować  /
> 
> Co do ekspresowego przełączenia na prąd mieszkaniowy, jeśli chcecie to zrobić przed oddaniem budynku to to jest chyba niemożliwe. Ostatnio pytałam o to naszego elektryka, bo mój brat ma prowizorkę i chce się przełączyć już na normalną taryfę. Elektryk powiedział mi że w jego sytuacji (ja prowizorki nie miałam nigdy) to musi czekać już do odbioru budynku i dopiero wtedy może się przełączyć na zwykła taryfę. Ale to warto potwierdzić, może w elektrowni.


 -/zmieniły się przepisy, wystarczy oświadczenie kierownika budowy oraz sprawdzenie przez elektryka z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami-ale potrzebny SKUTECZNY ELEKTRYK.... :cool: /

----------


## adamfcb

A jaka ekipa od oliwki u ciebie robi? Bo szykowalem sie na ogledziny do oliwki, ale do ciebie blizej.

----------


## GraMar

tynkarze  
Zapraszam za kilka dni

Ponadto mam zrobioną hydraulikę przez p.Andrzeja/40 pkt hydraulicznych + 14 przyłączeń do kaloryferów z zaworami i rewizjami oraz wyprowadzenia odpowietrzające nad piętrem na strychu/.

Elektryk jak balsam, wszystko sprząta, pilnuje, czyściutko, w kosteczkę i pod kancik /p. Cezary/, ma ukończyć dzierganie w tym tygodniu i przesympatyczny :wink: 






> A jaka ekipa od oliwki u ciebie robi? Bo szykowalem sie na ogledziny do oliwki, ale do ciebie blizej.

----------


## adamfcb

Napewno wpadne

----------


## JMaciek

Chciałbym polecić Vadiola jako wykonawcę prac glazurniczych. Pan Robert spędził u nas kilka miesięcy wykonując kompleksowo prace związane z przygotowaniem 3 łazienek (i nie tylko): biały montaż, przeróbki hydrauliczne i elektryczne, zabudowa karton-gips, montaż oświetlenia no i oczywiście położenie płytek i kamienia wg projektu który czasem odbiegał od rzeczywistości a Pan Robert po mistrzowsku go korygował proponując rozsądne rozwiązania a czasem podsuwając nowe lepsze pomysły. Ponadto Vadiol wykonał zabudowę karton-gips w salonie i sypialni plus niezbędne przeróbki elektryczne, przeniósł z jednej na drugą ścianę grzejnik w pralni co wiązało się z przeróbką hydrauliczną, elektryczną, zdjęciem i położeniem płytek na podłodze, wykonał zabudowę karton-gips w pokoju nad garażem wraz z położeniem kamienia na ścianach. W holu położył kamień na 2 ścianach, wykonał punktowe naprawy uszkodzonych płytek podłogi holu, salonu i wiatrołapu. Poprawił taras nad wykuszem (który był moją zmorą bo był już dwukrotnie poprawiany) - de facto wykonał go ponownie - zdjął stare płytki, wykonał hydroizolację i położył nowe płytki, przykleił także niektóre płytki które odpadły na tarasie na zewnątrz na parterze. Naprawdę zakres prac był duży i nie wiem czy wszystkie z nich wymieniłem (plus wszystkie drobne przeróbki które od dawna powinny być zrobione a na które nigdy do tej pory nie było czasu).

Współpraca z Panem Robertem to czysta przyjemność - Vadiol starannie i solidnie wykonuje swoje prace, jest sumienny i bardzo kontaktowy, w razie potrzeby służy radą a gdy czegoś zabraknie do wykonania prac jest w stanie samemu to dokupić (co było dla nas dużą pomocą ze względu na godziny pracy i brak wystarczającej wiedzy remontowo-budowlanej). Po skończeniu prac pomieszczenie jest zawsze uprzątnięte. Prace odbywały się w budynku w którym już mieszkamy ale dzięki wysokiej kulturze osobistej Pana Roberta udało się nam przejść okres remontu bez zakłóceń.

Jeszcze raz polecam i pozdrawiam,
M.

----------


## kori

heja,
czy posiadacie namiar na sprawdzonego stolarza - chodzi o wykonanie zabudowy w holu, łazience, szaf przesuwanych, kuchni
dzieki za namiary

----------


## zbigor

To i ja swoje 0,03zł dorzucę  :smile:   Polecam geodetę robiącego mi mapkę do celów projektowych. Pan  Krzysztof  501 386 411. Jest z Ursynowa. Wykonał kilka dodatkowych rzeczy, a ceny nie podniósł choć  i tak była bardzo konkurencyjna.

----------


## GraMar

Witam.
Dzisiaj elektryk skończył pracę w moim domu, pięknie, równiutko, dbał o porządek, o zabezpieczenia budynku podczas naszych nieobecności, doradzał w wielu sprawach.
Sympatyczny, konkretny i uprzejmy, mieszka blisko Marek, zaczął u nas elektryczną instalację  z polecenia.
Polecam go budującym, więcej informacji poprzez prywatną wiadomość.

----------


## lullaby

Pilnie potrzebuję wykonawcy wylewek z miksokreta...

----------


## maljur

Marika, a jak wypadł abcdomek cenowo? Dostałam od nich wycenę sso i wydaje mi się trochę za wysoka. A jak z terminowością? Czy możemy pogadać jakos na priva?

----------


## EWBUD

> Pilnie potrzebuję wykonawcy wylewek z miksokreta...


Po raz kolejny podam nr. do Grześka - b. porządne wylewki.
889 391 929

----------


## asiemka

> -/zmieniły się przepisy, wystarczy oświadczenie kierownika budowy oraz sprawdzenie przez elektryka z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami-ale potrzebny SKUTECZNY ELEKTRYK..../


Proszę powiedzieć, kiedy te przepisy się zmieniły i gdzie można znaleźć aktualnie obowiązujące brzmienie.

----------


## jarroo

Jestem na etapie wykańczania segmentu w Piastowie, czy mógłby ktoś polecić godnych fachowców od kominków?

----------


## flyer2

Poszukuję solidnej firmy od rolet zewnętrznych.

----------


## GraMar

Kilka lat temu, ale ZE trzymają w tajemnicy regulacje URE






> Proszę powiedzieć, kiedy te przepisy się zmieniły i gdzie można znaleźć aktualnie obowiązujące brzmienie.

----------


## fuxszyk

Witam,
możecie polecić wykonawcę blatów kuchennych z granitu w normalnych cenach - Warszawa i okolice.

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam

A może ktoś dobrego hydraulika poleci ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fuxszyk

Szukam jeszcze wykonawcy schodów (same trepy) na beton z litego drewna dębowego.
Warszawa i okolice

----------


## Adam626

Szukam polecanego tartaku - dostawcy więźby dachowej

----------


## zygii

_"..Przy okazji poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania elewacji drewnianej ??

Pozdrawiam !"_

*ELEWACJA DREWNIANA, TARASY DREWNIANE*
Mimo powyższej wzmianki nie udało mi się znaleźć żadnej ekipy z  polecenia do wykonania elewacji drewnianej ......więc po wysłaniu kilku  emaili z prośbą o wycenę najbardziej konkretną ofertę przedstawił Pan  Piotr Jeźniach  :yes: 

To bardzo pozytywne początkowe wrażenie nie opuściło mnie aż do samego  końca, Pan Piotr i jego ekipa okazali się bardzo rzetelną firmą,  konkretną z bardzo dużym doświadczeniem. Głównie zajmują się  wykonywaniem tarasów drewnianych, ale jak widać na moim przykładzie "nie  pogardzili" wykonaniem elewacji drewnianej  :big grin: 
Pan Piotr prezentuje swoje prace na stronie www.oferia.pl.

Piotr JEŹNIACH
+48 509 701 031
[email protected]

*KOSTKA GRANITOWA, PŁYTY TARASOWE (TRAWERTYN LIBET)*
Kolejna ekipa godna polecenia, jak na razie *MISTRZOWIE I ligi* wśród wszystkich ekip jakie gościły na naszej budowie.
Kostka położona z najwyższą starannością, wszystkie prace były wstępnie uzgadniane w razie wątpliwości otrzymywałem telefon.
Pan Daniel który zajmował się układaniem płyt z Libetu wykazał się  niesamowitą cierpliwością i dokładnością.

Daniel KOŚCIŃSKI
Dan-Bruk kostka granitowa
+48 696 848 351
www.dan-bruk.ngb.pl
[email protected]

----------


## bami

> Poszukuję solidnej firmy od rolet zewnętrznych.


Bardzo proszę:


http://htsystem.waw.pl

jedna z nielicznych absolutnie bezawaryjnych i terminowych ekip na mojej budowie

----------


## flyer2

Czy może ktoś polecić serwisanta vaillanta do uruchomienia pieca?

----------


## vadiol

> Chciałbym polecić Vadiola jako wykonawcę prac glazurniczych. Pan Robert spędził u nas kilka miesięcy wykonując kompleksowo prace związane z przygotowaniem 3 łazienek (i nie tylko): biały montaż, przeróbki hydrauliczne i elektryczne, zabudowa karton-gips, montaż oświetlenia no i oczywiście położenie płytek i kamienia wg projektu który czasem odbiegał od rzeczywistości a Pan Robert po mistrzowsku go korygował proponując rozsądne rozwiązania a czasem podsuwając nowe lepsze pomysły. Ponadto Vadiol wykonał zabudowę karton-gips w salonie i sypialni plus niezbędne przeróbki elektryczne, przeniósł z jednej na drugą ścianę grzejnik w pralni co wiązało się z przeróbką hydrauliczną, elektryczną, zdjęciem i położeniem płytek na podłodze, wykonał zabudowę karton-gips w pokoju nad garażem wraz z położeniem kamienia na ścianach. W holu położył kamień na 2 ścianach, wykonał punktowe naprawy uszkodzonych płytek podłogi holu, salonu i wiatrołapu. Poprawił taras nad wykuszem (który był moją zmorą bo był już dwukrotnie poprawiany) - de facto wykonał go ponownie - zdjął stare płytki, wykonał hydroizolację i położył nowe płytki, przykleił także niektóre płytki które odpadły na tarasie na zewnątrz na parterze. Naprawdę zakres prac był duży i nie wiem czy wszystkie z nich wymieniłem (plus wszystkie drobne przeróbki które od dawna powinny być zrobione a na które nigdy do tej pory nie było czasu).
> 
> Współpraca z Panem Robertem to czysta przyjemność - Vadiol starannie i solidnie wykonuje swoje prace, jest sumienny i bardzo kontaktowy, w razie potrzeby służy radą a gdy czegoś zabraknie do wykonania prac jest w stanie samemu to dokupić (co było dla nas dużą pomocą ze względu na godziny pracy i brak wystarczającej wiedzy remontowo-budowlanej). Po skończeniu prac pomieszczenie jest zawsze uprzątnięte. Prace odbywały się w budynku w którym już mieszkamy ale dzięki wysokiej kulturze osobistej Pana Roberta udało się nam przejść okres remontu bez zakłóceń.
> 
> Jeszcze raz polecam i pozdrawiam,
> M.


Bardzo dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## hiro77

Rzadko polecam kogoś na forum, niestety częściej mógłbym wpisywać wykonawców na czarną listę ale tym razem udało mi się trafić na SOLIDNEGO glazurnika. 
Zatem obok polecanego wcześniej przeze mnie Romkona dopisuję do listy: 

glazurnik - Wojtek Mikołajczyk tel. 792-351-988.

----------


## ElemenT

Witam,

poszukuje solidnej firmy do budowy SSO. Czy możecie kogoś polecić sprawdzonego?
Przeleciałem z 80 stron tego tematu i kilka kontaktów już mam ale potrzebuje jeszcze kilku  :smile: 

Proszę o namiary na priv.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję z góry

----------


## kori

ja z czystym sumieniem polecam ekipę mirka gencel.
fachowa robota, kierownik sam dopytywał, skąd ich wytrzasneliśmy, bo takich ekip to na palcach policzyc

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rzadko polecam kogoś na forum, niestety częściej mógłbym wpisywać wykonawców na czarną listę ale tym razem udało mi się trafić na SOLIDNEGO glazurnika. 
> Zatem obok polecanego wcześniej przeze mnie Romkona dopisuję do listy: 
> 
> glazurnik - Wojtek Mikołajczyk tel. 792-351-988.


Dziękuję za dobre słowo pod moim adresem. Życzę szybkiego zamieszkania w wymarzonym domku. I oby już nie było kandydatów do sąsiedniej listy.

Pozdrawiam
Rom-Kon

ps. fotki z Państwa budowy nadal krążą po Forum.

----------


## salik

Poszukuję solidnej firmy z Warszawa lub okolic (dotrzymującej terminów i zakresu prac), do wykonania projektu przesunięcia zjazdu z drogi.

----------


## Adam626

Element, kiedy chcesz budować?

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam

Mam pytanie odnośnie hydraulika Pana Zbigniewa Kapszukiewicza. Czy u kogoś z państwa robił może hydraulikę ? Jakie opinie ?

Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## kori

Zuzaa robił u Lucki 6 pare miesiecy temu.
A u nas zaczyna jutro :Smile: 
jak skończymy pierwszy etap dam znać.
Ale jesteśmy pewni tego człowieka  :Smile:  zawsze z checia pomoże, odpowie, doradzi, przyjedzie, zaprosi na swoje realizacje etc.

----------


## kori

swoją drogą poszukujemy sprawdzonych ludzi do ocieplenia dachu pianą

----------


## Zuzaaa

> Zuzaa robił u Lucki 6 pare miesiecy temu.
> A u nas zaczyna jutro
> jak skończymy pierwszy etap dam znać.
> Ale jesteśmy pewni tego człowieka  zawsze z checia pomoże, odpowie, doradzi, przyjedzie, zaprosi na swoje realizacje etc.


Super, dzięki za odpowiedź, u kogoś jeszcze robił ???

A u Was jakie ogrzewanie, gaz czy coś innego ? Robicie instalacje na plastikach czy na miedzi ? Robicie odkurzacz ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lucka6

> Super, dzięki za odpowiedź, u kogoś jeszcze robił ???
> 
> A u Was jakie ogrzewanie, gaz czy coś innego ? Robicie instalacje na plastikach czy na miedzi ? Robicie odkurzacz ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


zuzaa, u mnie hydraulikę w całości zrobił pan Zbigniew, wciąż polecam  :yes: 

my mamy ogrzewanie gazowe miejskie, na dole podłogówkę, na górze i w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych grzejniki. Robił nam też instalację odkurzacza (niestety nie uruchomiony wciąż z racji dalekiego miejsca na naszej liście priorytetów  :wink:  ) . Wydaje mi się że rurki mamy plastikowe a miedź przy piecu, ale mogę zapytać męża o szczegóły bo ja nie wnikałam  :wink:  

pan Zbigniew podłączał nam też ceramikę łazienkową, bardzo fajnie podpiął też mój młynek do rozdrabniania w kuchni, podłączał gaz do kuchenki..generalnie wszystko co trzeba było...wciaż się lubimy  :big grin:

----------


## Zuzaaa

lucka 6 dzięki za info  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zuzaaa

lucka6 tak apropo bo oglądałam zdjęcia Twojego domu, śliczny :yes: 

I pytanie o tynki - masz cementowo-wapienne czy gipsowe ?

----------


## lucka6

> lucka6 tak apropo bo oglądałam zdjęcia Twojego domu, śliczny
> 
> I pytanie o tynki - masz cementowo-wapienne czy gipsowe ?


zuzaa, dzięki  :smile: 

tynki mamy cementowo-wapienne, ekipę też polecam, podawałam namiary na forum

pozdrawiam!!

----------


## Zuzaaa

> zuzaa, dzięki 
> 
> tynki mamy cementowo-wapienne, ekipę też polecam, podawałam namiary na forum
> 
> pozdrawiam!!


a pamiętsza może czy takie robione na budowie czy cw z worka ? i jak z worka to jakiej firmy ? Zacierane pisakiem kwarcowym czy nie ?

Aha i na koniec była robiona gładź czy wyszło po samym polozeniu cw tak ładnie pod malowanie już ?

Wiem ze u Ciebie to już dawny temat (ach ten Zygzak) ale moze jeszcze pamiętasz Ty lub "współinwestor"  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lucka6

> a pamiętsza może czy takie robione na budowie czy cw z worka ? i jak z worka to jakiej firmy ? Zacierane pisakiem kwarcowym czy nie ?
> 
> Aha i na koniec była robiona gładź czy wyszło po samym polozeniu cw tak ładnie pod malowanie już ?
> 
> Wiem ze u Ciebie to już dawny temat (ach ten Zygzak) ale moze jeszcze pamiętasz Ty lub "współinwestor" 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


wydaje mi się że robili sami na budowie, a te z worka krytykowali, ale głowy nie dam...ściany są bardzo ładne, my ich nie wygładzaliśmy dodatkowo, ich "naturalnosć" nam się podoba, ale naprawdę wyglądają dobrze. Pan Piotr i Pan Bogdan pracowali bardzo solidnie i szybko, znajdz sobie kontakt w necie, jesli sie nie uda, to podam jeszcze raz.

----------


## Zuzaaa

> wydaje mi się że robili sami na budowie, a te z worka krytykowali, ale głowy nie dam...ściany są bardzo ładne, my ich nie wygładzaliśmy dodatkowo, ich "naturalnosć" nam się podoba, ale naprawdę wyglądają dobrze. Pan Piotr i Pan Bogdan pracowali bardzo solidnie i szybko, znajdz sobie kontakt w necie, jesli sie nie uda, to podam jeszcze raz.


OK dzięki i jeszcze raz gratulacje ślicznego domku  :smile:

----------


## Zuzaaa

kori   ---- a u Was jakie tynki CW czy gipsy ? i jak CW to z worka czy robione na budowie ?
Miłego wieczorku  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Sorry Ludki ale pogaduchy to w innych watkach  :wink:

----------


## oxide

Witam

potrzebuje polecanego malarza, do wykonania gruntowanie i malowanie całego domu. Dom w Wawrze. Tynk gipsowy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## john73

Witam!
Chciałbym gorąco  polecić elektryka(nr telefonu 601 377 069) ,który wykonał w moim domu instalację elektryczną.W sumie składała się ona  ze 155 punktów,doszło do tego ułożenie kabla zasilającego WLZ(44 metry)  oraz montaż i podłączenie tablicy rozdzielczej.Całość została wykonana solidnie, fachowo oraz ze znakomitym doradztwem.Panie Krzysztofie,jeszcze raz serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## nela29

Czy poleci mi ktoś ekipę do wykonania CO (podłogówka) do okolicy Sulejówka?

----------


## darkob

Moglibyście podać jakieś namiary na sklep,sklad gdzie kupowaliście materiały do ocieplenia poddasza(np.wełna Rockwool,stelaż Rigips i płyty gipsowe) ?

----------


## Moniia i P

> Moglibyście podać jakieś namiary na sklep,sklad gdzie kupowaliście materiały do ocieplenia poddasza(np.wełna Rockwool,stelaż Rigips i płyty gipsowe) ?


Tombudeex 605 085 387 [email protected]

M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Moglibyście podać jakieś namiary na sklep,sklad gdzie kupowaliście materiały do ocieplenia poddasza(np.wełna Rockwool,stelaż Rigips i płyty gipsowe) ?


Skąd? Warszawa... duże miasto... a konkretniej z której strony ta Warszawa? Nie będę podawać wszystkich mi znajomych sklepów, składów i hurtowni. Przez prawie 10 lat trochę poznałem  :wink:

----------


## darkob

Wawer.Wolałbym kupić wszystko w jednym miejscu a nie zamawiać w różnych miejscach przez internet.

----------


## kori

Dodaje kolejną ekipę, która sprawdziła się u mnie na budowie.
Tym razem hydraulika p. Zbigniew nr telefonu 606-340-031. Wykonany u nas 1 etap: wod-kan-podejścia, podliczniki, instalacja wen mechanicznej, szafki wkute w sciany, montaż stelaży wc.
Ekipa 5 osób, robota pali im się w rękach. Codziennie na koniec dnia wysprzątane. Używają porządny sprzęt, nie było problemu zrobić przepust etc.
p.Zbigniew wszystko doradza, wylicza, wszystkiego pilnuje i szuka najlepszych cen dla portfela inwestora. O wszystkim pamięta, nie trzeba się przypominać

----------


## lullaby

Polecam wielokrotnie już rekomendowaną tutaj ekipę Pana Tomasza Piórkowskiego (*Anatak*). Tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant wykonane perfekcyjnie, firma solidna, sprawna i terminowa. Pan Tomasz oraz jego pracownicy to niezwykle uczciwi i sympatyczni ludzie, nie bojący się wyzwań  :wink:  Życzyłabym sobie więcej takich ekip  :smile: 

tel. 509 536 736

Dziękuję Panie Tomku,
K.

----------


## anatak

> Polecam wielokrotnie już rekomendowaną tutaj ekipę Pana Tomasza Piórkowskiego (*Anatak*). Tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamant wykonane perfekcyjnie, firma solidna, sprawna i terminowa. Pan Tomasz oraz jego pracownicy to niezwykle uczciwi i sympatyczni ludzie, nie bojący się wyzwań  Życzyłabym sobie więcej takich ekip 
> 
> tel. 509 536 736
> 
> Dziękuję Panie Tomku,
> K.


dziękujemy za miłą współpracę, cierpliwość i uczciwość, aż chce się pracować jak się potem czyta opinie zadowolonych Inwestorów  :smile: 
pozdr
A&T

ps. powodzenia w dalszych etapach  :smile:

----------


## Pustelnik26

> Pani Moniko, dziękuję za współpracę i polecenie. Wypadło mi z głowy, że miałem Pani podać namiary na firmy od hydroizolacji, oto dwie pracujące na Pani terenie:
> IGNIS -508-16-19-87
> TECTIS - 880-124-946
> 
> 
> Inwestycja jest w Ursusie.


Forumowicze zacni, nie polecajcie tych obu firm od hydroizolacji , obaj Panowie  z w/w  nie poradzili sobie z głupią dziurą w piwnicy. A bardziej poważne prace..... strach pomyśleć !   Szczerze radzę szukajcie innych bo ja się solidnie przejechałem

----------


## kallkulator77

słyszałem o nich  świetni

----------


## armanda

Witam
szukam ekipy, która wykona poprawki tynkarskie. Tynki cem-wap zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Małopolska...

----------


## hubertsain

> Pani Moniko, dziękuję za współpracę i polecenie. Wypadło mi z głowy, że miałem Pani podać namiary na firmy od hydroizolacji, oto dwie pracujące na Pani terenie:
> IGNIS -508-16-19-87
> TECTIS - 880-124-946
> 
> 
> Inwestycja jest w Ursusie.





> Forumowicze zacni, nie polecajcie tych obu firm od hydroizolacji , obaj Panowie  z w/w  nie poradzili sobie z głupią dziurą w piwnicy. A bardziej poważne prace..... strach pomyśleć !   Szczerze radzę szukajcie innych bo ja się solidnie przejechałem


Kontakty do obu firm dostałem od Klientów u których firmy te robiły hydroizolację tarasów nad pomieszczeniami mieszkalnymi, gdzie poradziły sobie z tym bez problemu. 
Masz już naprawioną tą dziurę w piwnicy? Jeżeli tak to wrzuć tu kontakt do firmy, która sobie z tym poradziła.

----------


## robert321

Witam potrzebuje bardzo dobrego glazurnika czy ktoś mógłby polecic kogoś zaufanego.Pozdrawiam

----------


## dora83

> Witam potrzebuje bardzo dobrego glazurnika czy ktoś mógłby polecic kogoś zaufanego.Pozdrawiam


Jeśli chodzi o glazurnika  to z czystym sumieniem moge polecic pana Romana jest mistrzem w swoim zawodzie kładzie glazure juz kilkanaście lat,jest bardzo słowny i terminowy co potwierdzaja również moi znajomi którym wykańczał mieszkania. tel 505189884 http://www.układaniepłytek.com.pl/   łazienka pt.układanie glazury w markach w galeri na tej stronce jest właśnie moja.

----------


## T0MII

Dekarza solidnego do dachówki szukam  :smile: , a dawno tu taki nie był polecany.

----------


## kori

Polecam dekarza p. Artura Sawickiego 502 163 274

----------


## wojtas77

Może ktoś mi polecić rozgarniętego instalatora do kotłowni z okolic Grodziska, Żyrardowa?
Instalacja oparta na kotle na ekogroszek i bufor.

----------


## kori

wojtas77 polecam godnego fachowca hydraulika (kilka razy już tutaj polecanego) p. Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz 606 340 031

----------


## wojtas77

> wojtas77 polecam godnego fachowca hydraulika (kilka razy już tutaj polecanego) p. Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz 606 340 031


Dziękuję za namiary. Pan Zbyszek przez najbliższe dwa tygodnie będzie zajęty a ja potrzebuję kogoś na przyszły tydzień.

----------


## kori

przymierzając się do kolejnych etapów prac, prośba o polecenie sprawdzonego parkieciarza w przystępnej cenie
z góry dziękuje

----------


## lucka6

> Dekarza solidnego do dachówki szukam , a dawno tu taki nie był polecany.


ja miałam świetnego dekarza, polecałam na forum - 
pan Marek Kamiński, tel. 604738374, dekarz pierwsza klasa (dach do zobaczenia w moim dzienniku)

----------


## Burzyciel1

Witam,
Moze ktoś poleci mi firmę lub osobę do zamontowani szyby z nadrukiem w kuchni. (Sprawdzoną)
Mam kuchenkę gazową wiec szyba musi być hartowana.
Pilne, zależy mi na czasie. :roll eyes:

----------


## zbigor

Może ktoś polecić kierownika budowy?  Szukam kogoś kto nie jest tylko od podpisania dziennika, ale bedzie uczciwie podchodził do swoich obowiązków

----------


## vadiol

> Witam,
> Moze ktoś poleci mi firmę lub osobę do zamontowani szyby z nadrukiem w kuchni. (Sprawdzoną)
> Mam kuchenkę gazową wiec szyba musi być hartowana.
> Pilne, zależy mi na czasie.



Szklarz -502 061 481 . Głupia sprawa , ale nie pamiętam nazwy ich firmy , bo mam ich wklepane w telefonie jako "szklarz" . Ze szkła robią wszystko . Często odsyłam do nich w sprawie skomplikowanych prac . Są z W-wy .

----------


## janoush

> Może ktoś polecić kierownika budowy?  Szukam kogoś kto nie jest tylko od podpisania dziennika, ale bedzie uczciwie podchodził do swoich obowiązków


Tomasz Hofman
505875223

u mnie jest kierbudem. Polecany na forum.

----------


## strix

> Witam potrzebuje bardzo dobrego glazurnika czy ktoś mógłby polecic kogoś zaufanego.Pozdrawiam


p. Lukasz Chmiel - glazury, terakoty ale i cała wykończeniówka - perfekt. Również wg skomplikowanych projektów od architektów wnętrz gdzie potrzeba naprawde czasami coś ułożyć czego teoretycznie się nie da ułożyć - jak mi mówili inni fachowcy z 20 letnią praktyką  :wink:  

Dzialaja na naszym terenie choc i dalej tez. Robia w zasadzie wszystko od ocieplenia poddasza - bardzo dokladnie i elegancko poradzili sobie z 2 warstwami welny, przez karton gipsy, gipsowanie - 3 warstwy rewelacyjnie gladko, po 3 latach nic nie peka. Piekne formy z plyt gk potrafia wyczarowac. Oczywiście do różnych prac ma różnych ludzi, przy kflach zawsze bierze udział osobiście  :smile: 

Sa w stanie zrobic kompleksowo wszystko lacznie z kostka (współpraca z dobrą ekipa). Maja swietne ceny na bdb farby flugera, oczywiscie tez maluja wnetrza jak jest taka potrzeba. Panele, wyladziny - wsio co potrzeba. Maja duze doswiadczenie, bo robia non-stop od przeszlo 10 lat rowniez w nowoczesnych biurach itd wiec maja spory polot i wyczucie estetyczne. Co najwazniejsze robia w konkretnym tempie, dokladnie i naprawde mysla przy tym. Ceny nie są niskie, ale i nie z czapy , więc przy tej jakosci prac, jak juz zaczeli nie szuklem dalej - po prostu przyjemnie bylo patrzec, rowniez na to jak trzymali porzadek podczas prac. Polecam z czystym sumieniem. Kontakt na stronie www.lukaszchmiel.pl  - nie mam juz dawno aktualnego nr tel.

Drugiego wykonawce którego polecam zawsze to - rewelacyjne tynki cem-wap - czyli sprawdzony i polecany tu juz wielokrotnie Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - tylko terminy trzeba raczej sporo naprzod klepac - choc roznie bywa - kolega sie wstrzelil, bo inny z listy wyskoczyl akurat.
Takich wykonawców po prostu ze świecą szukać - ścianami zachwycały się kolejne ekipy które wchodziły po nich  :smile: ))

Alarmy tylko i wyłącznie forumowy ZBYCH - polecam również !  :smile: 

s.

----------


## goobo

Prace zakończone, więc mogę gorąco polecić ekipę brukarzy p. Piotra Majewskiego. Pracowici, nie obijają się, proponują ciekawe rozwiązania, a do tego sympatyczni. Po zakończeniu pracy wszystko zostało posprzątane i otoczenie domu wygląda pięknie! Kontakt do p. Piotra: 602 105 623.

----------


## bettka

Szukam namiarów na dostawcę i wykonawcę podłogi (parkietu)  z drewna. Niestety nie zgłębiłam jeszcze całej wiedzy na ten temat (wymiary desek, olejowany czy laierowany etc.), chętnie zdalabym się na kogoś z doświadczeniem..

----------


## teka

> Polecam p. Artura Wiśniewskiego, firma TEKA z Płocka. Obecny zresztą tutaj na forum.
> http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/
> Pełen profesjonalizm zarówno przed pracą, w trakcie jak i po pracy. Wylewki póki co schną, mają 2 tygodnie więc na pełen zachwyt jeszcze zbyt wcześnie, jednak póki co mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem pana Artura.


Dziękuję za pochwały,mam nadzieję,że będą twarde i parkiety będą się trzymały :big grin: .Pozdrawiam Pani Anno
zapraszam do obejrzenia filmu na youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNBPt1TWrLs
i odwiedzenia strony www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl

----------


## Paola201

Moze ma ktos godnego polecenia kominkowca?? Okolice Warszawy.

----------


## lucka6

> Moze ma ktos godnego polecenia kominkowca?? Okolice Warszawy.


My kupowaliśmy w Kati Kominki w Markach, kominek z montażem. Wszystko było w porządku

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam

Czy u kogoś z Was robil tynki Pan Paweł Biernacki z Płocka ?

Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## Paola201

Tyle ze mi chodzi na razie o montaz DGP a sam kominek pózniej.

----------


## ashtare

LOMINKOWIEC

absolutnie polecam Pana Janusza. Nie wiem czy byl tu juz kiedys - kontakt dostalam do mojego brata. Jestem bardzo zadowolona.

Pan Janusz 600 288 140

P.S. nie mam zdjecia calego kominka, ale nie jest jeszcze skonczony, bo Pan Janusz bedzie u nas jeszcze robil listwe przy podlodze


Jakby co to powiedz ze Kontakt od Agnieszki z Wiązowny

----------


## kipi

.

----------


## Zuzaaa

Ponawiam pytanko  :wink: 

Nikt z forumowiczów nie korzystał z usług Pawła Bernackiego z Płocka ?  :bash:  Konkretnie chodzi mi o tynki ale podobno robi też więcej prac ....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## silver200

> My kupowaliśmy w Kati Kominki w Markach, kominek z montażem. Wszystko było w porządku



Akurat Kati kominki bardzo nie polecam. Banda partaczy, a poziom komunikacji ponizej poziomu.

----------


## adk

> Akurat Kati kominki bardzo nie polecam. Banda partaczy, a poziom komunikacji ponizej poziomu.


Potwierdzam, do dzisiaj nie dostałam od nich odpowiedzi na swojego e-maila, z pytaniami nt szczegółów dotyczących wkładu, montażu ostatecznego kosztu.
Przez telefon dowiedziałam się trochę a potem olewka.

----------


## ewajanecka

> Potwierdzam, do dzisiaj nie dostałam od nich odpowiedzi na swojego e-maila, z pytaniami nt szczegółów dotyczących wkładu, montażu ostatecznego kosztu.
> Przez telefon dowiedziałam się trochę a potem olewka.


Pewnie maja nadmiar klientów :smile:

----------


## silver200

A to dziwne, bo jakoś jaką oferują jest mocno poniżej jakiejkolwiek krytyki

----------


## lucka6

> A to dziwne, bo jakoś jaką oferują jest mocno poniżej jakiejkolwiek krytyki


O kurcze, to dziwne. Ja nie miałam z nimi problemu z kontaktem - nawet ostatnio do nich pisałam w sprawie gwarancji do kominka i w zasadzie bardzo szybko odpisali (1-max 2 dni). Ale skoro zdarzają się sytuacje jak opisujecie to każdy musi rozważyć we własnym sumieniu i zaufać swojej intuicji która zwykle dobrze nam radzi  :smile:

----------


## lullaby

Z pełną odpowiedzialnością rekomenduję firmę TM instalacje - P.Tomasz Kucharek, P. Marek Kisio - instalacja wod-kan, c.o., kotłownia, profesjonalnie i uczciwie.
Tel: 502 099 684

----------


## Zuzaaa

Hey

Macie kogoś godnego polecenia do wylewek z mixokreta ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hubertsain

Wojtek Cieślik: 691-300-501.




> Hey
> 
> Macie kogoś godnego polecenia do wylewek z mixokreta ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## lullaby

> Hey
> 
> Macie kogoś godnego polecenia do wylewek z mixokreta ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


P. Krzysztof 506 113 204 - sprawnie, bezproblemowo, niedrogo.

----------


## Zuzaaa

OK dzięki  :yes: 

a słyszał ktos o Panu Arturze z firmy Teka ?

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witam,

Czy możecie mi polecieć kierownika budowy - osobę która profesjonalnie poprowadzi budowę?

PS. Ktoś inny niż Tomasz Hofman?

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Mikolaj5

Aha, jeszcze ekipę dekarską, oraz wykonawcę stropu drewnianego.
Dzięki!

----------


## Nulaa

Witajcie,

szykuję się do przebudowy domu jednorodzinnego na dwurodzinny. Będzie budowana nowa klatka schodowa i remont pięter łącznie ze zrobieniem kuchni, łazienki.  Potrzebny mi architekt, który to rozplanuje i poprowadzi mnie przez proces bo jestem totalnym laikiem i oczywiście ekipę która to wykona. Moglibyście mi polecić kogoś sprawdzonego?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witajcie,
> 
> szykuję się do przebudowy domu jednorodzinnego na dwurodzinny. Będzie budowana nowa klatka schodowa i remont pięter łącznie ze zrobieniem kuchni, łazienki.  Potrzebny mi architekt, który to rozplanuje i poprowadzi mnie przez proces bo jestem totalnym laikiem i oczywiście ekipę która to wykona. Moglibyście mi polecić kogoś sprawdzonego?


Mój Kolega Zbyszek Hołda:
601 815 765
Od stanu surowego do końca prawie....

----------


## fighter1983

> Mój Kolega Zbyszek Hołda:
> 601 815 765
> Od stanu surowego do końca prawie....


mhm... . Ja tez Zbyszka polecam

----------


## zbigor

Zwróćcie tylko koledze uwagę żeby ciut szybciej robił ofertę. To może mieć istotne znaczenie. Miesiąc to stanowczo za długo. Ja przez ten czas zdązyłem wybrać innego wykonawcę.

----------


## EWBUD

> Zwróćcie tylko koledze uwagę żeby ciut szybciej robił ofertę. To może mieć istotne znaczenie. Miesiąc to stanowczo za długo. Ja przez ten czas zdązyłem wybrać innego wykonawcę.


 :smile: 
Ale za to jak ładnie buduje  :smile:

----------


## snipes

Witam, 
Ma ktoś numer tel do SŁawomira Trojaka z Delta Technic, elektryka, alarmy, z ul. Janowskiego przy Puławskiej?
dzięki

----------


## kasiasz1230

Pilnie szukam kontaktu na kogoś z elektrowni w Konstancinie, ktoś pomoże ?Chodzi o przyłącze na już  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Zwróćcie tylko koledze uwagę żeby ciut szybciej robił ofertę. To może mieć istotne znaczenie. Miesiąc to stanowczo za długo. Ja przez ten czas zdązyłem wybrać innego wykonawcę.


Zbyszek tak ma niestety. To jego jedyna wada chyba  :smile:  Fachowiec 1-sort ale starodawny.... on by sie chcial na robote umowic calosciowo... jego laptop to kajecik i skrupulatne zapiski  :smile:  malo takich ludzi zostalo... ale fachowiec rzetelny i prywatnie bardzo uczciwy i sympatyczny czlowiek

----------


## Zuzaaa

> OK dzięki 
> 
> a słyszał ktos o Panu Arturze z firmy Teka ?


hmmmm.... nikt nie robił wylewek z forumowiczów z Panem Arturem z Teka ?

Zuza

----------


## adamfcb

Nie wiem czy akurat pan Artur, ale wydaje mi się że oliwkawawa korzystała z usług tej firmy.

----------


## oliwkawawa

> hmmmm.... nikt nie robił wylewek z forumowiczów z Panem Arturem z Teka ?
> 
> Zuza


jaaaa, polecałam p. Artura ze 3strony temu :smile:

----------


## Zuzaaa

> jaaaa, polecałam p. Artura ze 3strony temu


OK dzieki, ciekawa byłam czy ktoś jeszcze pozytywnie sie wypowie u kogo Pan Artur pracował  :yes:

----------


## adamfcb

A można wiedzieć jakie są stawki u pana Artura? :smile:

----------


## zbigor

> A można wiedzieć jakie są stawki u pana Artura?


To tajne  :wink:  http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/pos...ck-sierpc.html

----------


## adamfcb

> To tajne  http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/pos...ck-sierpc.html


 :smile:  brak mi słów :smile:

----------


## Mała_Wiedźma

> Na początku lipca mijajacego roku rozpoczelismy z żoną budowe na Wawrze, a na przełomie września i października kładliśmy papę na dachu postawionego właśnie domu oraz stawialismy ogrodzenie - wszystkie prace robiła dla nas nieoceniona ekipa Pana Staszka. Panowie pracują w czterech (przy części prac w trzech), są dokładni, rzetelni i przykładnie solidni. Pochodzą z okolic Radzynia Podlaskiego, dlatego w czasie budowy urzędują we własnej przyczepie kampingowej i pracuja na ogół 6 dni w tygodniu, na niedzielę (czasem także na sobotę) jadą do domu, pokazac się żonom i dzieciom. 
> Powiem krótko: Panowie solidnośc mają we krwi i nie umieją niczego zepsuc, nie chcą odwalic roboty, nie chadzają na skróty, wiedzą co to przerwy technologiczne i właściwy rytm pracy. Dodatkowo służą radą, dzielą się pomysłami i uwagami, a swoje rzemiosło znają na wskroś. Gdy idzie o rozliczenia, nie spotkałem dotąd równie rzeczowego, co Pan Staszek, budowlańca: co ustalone, to postanowione i obowiązujące. Trudno się negocjuje, ale co wynegocjowane to ustalone. Na wczesną wiosnę 2011 zamówilismy sobie Panów do wylewek, tynków, oraz zabudowy i ocieplenia poddasza. Wiem, ze Pan Staszek ma juz spore obłożenie na rok przyszły (a u niego, słowo dane droższe od pieniędzy), ale, kto sie bardzo nie spieszy i nie chce "gonic" z budową na złamanie karku, a zarazem nie podejrzewa niżej podpisanego o interesownośc, może dac sobie szansę skontaktowania się z ekipą, ktorej fachowośc i rzetelnośc są naprawdę godne polecenia.
> Ja, w każdym razie, z serca Pana Staszka Komonia tel 606555756 polecam. Dodatkowo zainteresowanych zobaczeniem efektow pracy pana Staszka na naszej budowie na Wawrze, zachęcam do kontaktu via priv, służąc swoim czasem i gościnnymi, choc surowymi jeszcze, progami.
> 
> Łączę serdeczne noworoczne pozdrowienia i życzenia dla wszystkich forumowiczów
> 
> Andrzej




Właśnie zakończyłam stan surowy zamknięty. Dzięki wpisowi tuptek-wawer znalazłam ekipę budowlaną, która wzbudziła podziw wszystkich znajomych i sąsiadów :smile:  Ekipy budowlanej szukałam bardzo długo, ponieważ wcześniej umówiona niespodziewanie zrezygnowała. Ekipa Pana Staszka wykonała stan surowy mojego domu łącznie z więźbą, deskowaniem i papą. Pracowali bardzo sumiennie, dokładnie z zachowaniem pedantycznego porządku, co miało duże znaczenie przy małych rozmiarach działki. Właśnie dzięki ekipie Pana Staszka cały pierwszy etap budowy stał się przyjemnością :smile:  Całą inwestycję realizowali niezwykle spokojnie, z kilkudniowym wyprzedzeniem informowali o konieczności kolejnych zakupów tak, aby na działce nie było tłoku a jednocześnie prace przebiegały sprawnie. Materiały były obliczane tak dokładnie, że nie było konieczności robienia zwrotów. Budowali tak jak budowałby każdy dla siebie, bardzo oszczędnie, dokładnie i z sercem. Uważam, ze są to ludzie bardzo profesjonalni w swoim zawodzie, a jednocześnie bardzo życzliwi, dlatego każdemu pragnącemu spokojnie budować dom polecam tę ekipę. *Kontakt do P.Staszka 606555756* 

Śmiało mogę polecić też okna z Fabryki Okien w Warce. http://www.fabrykaokien.com.pl, tel. 48 670 17 13
Długo szukałam niedrogich i dobrych okien z PCV i porównując przeróżne oferty ciągle wracałam do oferty z Warki, która od początku była najbardziej konkurencyjna. Profesjonalna obsługa (Pani Kasia) i montaż

----------


## andro4

Czy może ktoś polecić geotechnika (Warszawa, Legionowo, Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki), który wykonałby:
- opinię geotechniczną pod dom jednorodzinny;
- badania gruntu pod przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków oraz GWC.

----------


## adamfcb

Ja korzystałlem z firmy... (nazwy nie pamiętam) jest z Zielonki tel.227818513, bezproblemowo, polecam

----------


## andro4

> Ja korzystałlem z firmy... (nazwy nie pamiętam) jest z Zielonki tel.227818513, bezproblemowo, polecam


Firma nazywa się BUGEO. Może ktoś jeszcze korzystał z usług tej firmy i może się wypowiedzieć ?

----------


## Ermua

Szukam bardzo dobrej firmy z Warszawy i okolic do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej. Tynk bez malowania. Dom - sciana trójwarstwowa. Wiec bez ocieplenia zewnętrznego.

----------


## fighter1983

> Szukam bardzo dobrej firmy z Warszawy i okolic do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej. Tynk bez malowania. Dom - sciana trójwarstwowa. Wiec bez ocieplenia zewnętrznego.


Ewbuxxxo forumowy Piotrek 667003003

----------


## Ermua

Wiem że Ewbuxxxo jest ok, ale nie może do mnie dotrzeć już 4 miesiące na wycenę. Więc szukam innego polecanego

----------


## EWBUD

> Wiem że Ewbuxxxo jest ok, ale nie może do mnie dotrzeć już 4 miesiące na wycenę. Więc szukam innego polecanego


Przepraszam.....
Jakoś tak nie po drodze do tych .....
Zadzwonię dziś do Pana.
Przepraszam jeszcze raz.

----------


## fighter1983

> Przepraszam.....
> Jakoś tak nie po drodze do tych .....
> Zadzwonię dziś do Pana.
> Przepraszam jeszcze raz.


Hahahah co za gamoń  :big tongue:  wez mi co powiedz tylko next time.... ze tel nie odebralem  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomaszek711

firma TM instalacje - czy polecacie ? Znalazłem dosłownie kilka opini ale może jeszcze jakieś uwagi, ot. tej firmy ?

----------


## kasiasz1230

> Szukam bardzo dobrej firmy z Warszawy i okolic do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej. Tynk bez malowania. Dom - sciana trójwarstwowa. Wiec bez ocieplenia zewnętrznego.


Z cala odpowiedzialnością mogę polecić firmę *hubertsain*, polecana niejednokrotnie na tym forum .

Przy okazji polecam również glazurnika *vadiol* , również niejednokrotnie polecanego na tym forum.

----------


## teka

> A można wiedzieć jakie są stawki u pana Artura?


cena na Warszawe i okolice to 13zl/m2 pietra i poddasza 12zl/m2 partery piwnice.jesli robimy Wam na kruszywie 2-8mm doliczam zlotoweczke wiece jza m2.
podklad na kruszywie zawsze pod drewno klejone,parkiet lub deske.ze wzgledu na prace drewna  posadzka musi miec odpowiednia wytrzymalosc na scinanie-odrywanie drewna.takiej wytrzymalosci nie maja zwykle jastrychy na piasku 0-2mm.kiedy macie ogrzewanie podlogowe kruszywo powoduje ze beton sie szybciej nagrzewa,lepiej przewodzi cieplo i dluzej je trzyma poniewaz beton jest bardziej wytrzymaly i twardszy(okolo 3x wieksza twardosc i wytrzymalosc na odrywanie drewna)przy podlogowym niejsze straty ogrzewania podlogi
tel do mnie 692796235
www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNBPt1TWrLs       -film
pozdrawiam oliwkawawa,zycze wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku

----------


## lullaby

> firma TM instalacje - czy polecacie ? Znalazłem dosłownie kilka opini ale może jeszcze jakieś uwagi, ot. tej firmy ?


Ja polecałam - dwie strony wstecz. Co dokładnie Cię interesuje?

----------


## zbigor

> cena na Warszawe i okolice to 13zl/m2 pietra i poddasza 12zl/m2 partery piwnice.jesli robimy Wam na kruszywie 2-8mm doliczam zlotoweczke wiece jza m2.


Tylko nie zapomnij dodać, że to cena za robociznę  bo zaraz sie znajdzie paru nawiedzonych co za te 12-13 zł  bedą chcieli mieć na gotowo, czyli z materiałem

----------


## maika

Również mogę polecić firmę HUBERTSAIN.Pozdrawiem

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, poszukuję dla znajomych kumatego architekta do adaptacji projektu, okolice Marek, Wołomina itp. i w sumie kierownika budowy, bo swojego nie polecam im :smile:

----------


## zygii

Witajcie !
Wkrótce będę potrzebował ekipy która wykonuje *malowanie natryskowe ścian tzw. hydrodynamiczne*.
Czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego ?

----------


## limancjusz

Witam,

potrzebuje kupić łaty i kontrłaty - proszę o polecenie kogoś z okolic Piaseczna/Lesznowoli.

pozdr

----------


## tommy72

Witam

chciałbym polecić znanego już na forum Vadiola.

Otóż Vadiol kładł u mnie kafle i wykańczał dwie łazienki plus kilkanaście metrów podłogi (schowki, kuchnia i komunikacja). Łazienki robione kompleksowo - kafelki, baterie, ceramika - po skończonej robocie można już w pełni korzystać.
Robota zrobiona terminowo, po skończonej pracy posprzątane.
Co więcej, w jednej z łazienek nie mieliśmy pomysłu na cześć zabudowy ale po naradzie z Vadiolem i wysłuchaniu jego argumentów udało się wszystko funkcjonalnie zrobić.
Polecam wszystkim.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## PLN

Szukam ludzi do remontu,układanie płytek,KG,malowanie,gipsowanie i trochę elektryki,ogólnie wszystkiego po trochu.

Czy ktoś miał do czynienia z tą firmą http://z-meble.com.pl

I jak by ktoś jeszcze mógł polecić jakiegoś projektanta wnętrz,głównie interesuje mnie kuchnia.

----------


## rentboy71

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do kompleksowej realizacji budowy domu do standardu deweloperskiego (okolice Pruszkowa). Wszelkie namiary na rzetelnych wykonawców mile widziane.

----------


## kipi

Ja robiłem  :Smile: 




> hmmmm.... nikt nie robił wylewek z forumowiczów z Panem Arturem z Teka ?
> 
> Zuza

----------


## Drimeth

*rentboy71*, poszukaj na forum użytkownika *cypryski* on budował z deweloperem z tamtych okolic.

Ja szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która wykona piorunochron.
Będę wdzięczna za namiary.

----------


## salik

> Ja szukam sprawdzonej ekipy, która wykona piorunochron.
> Będę wdzięczna za namiary.


Ja mogę polecić Antygrom (http://www.antygrom.pl)

----------


## Drimeth

*Salik*, dziękuję.  :smile:

----------


## kasiasz1230

> Ja mogę polecić Antygrom (http://www.antygrom.pl)


U mnie tez robili , polecam.

----------


## Drimeth

> U mnie tez robili , polecam.


Dzięki *Kasiarz*. Widzę, że my sąsiadki  :smile:

----------


## buduje112

:spam:

----------


## vadiol

> Witam
> 
> chciałbym polecić znanego już na forum Vadiola.
> 
> Otóż Vadiol kładł u mnie kafle i wykańczał dwie łazienki plus kilkanaście metrów podłogi (schowki, kuchnia i komunikacja). Łazienki robione kompleksowo - kafelki, baterie, ceramika - po skończonej robocie można już w pełni korzystać.
> Robota zrobiona terminowo, po skończonej pracy posprzątane.
> Co więcej, w jednej z łazienek nie mieliśmy pomysłu na cześć zabudowy ale po naradzie z Vadiolem i wysłuchaniu jego argumentów udało się wszystko funkcjonalnie zrobić.
> Polecam wszystkim.
> 
> ...


Dziękuje bardzo .

----------


## qmoter

Witam Wszystkich,

Poszukuje projektanta instalacji gazowej.
Obecnie w budynku jest LPG ale zmieniam na ziemny.
W budynku jest gotowa , odebrana i pracująca instalacja z piecem włącznie.
Do wykonania jest projekt instalacji od skrzynki w ogrodzeniu do domu (ok.5-6m) i być może (tego nie wiem na pewno) instalacji wewnętrznej (ok3-4m) Jak wspominałem instalacja jest gotowa więc może wystarczy wrysować tę która jest. Nie do końca jestem pewien czy musze wystąpić o pozwolenie na budowę na tym odcinku ściana-piec wewnątrz - przecież było na to pozwolenie przy okazji budowy instalacji LPG. Być może do projketu wystarczy wrysować to co jest a o pozwolenie wystąpić jedynie na budowę odcinka skrzynka w ogrodzeniu-ściana domu.
Podsumowując - potrzebuję projektu. Mam już podkład geodezyjny.
Dom jest w Wawrze (bliskim). Czy możecie kogoś polecić?
Dzięki
Tomek

----------


## Kasia Ziel.

Widze, ze temat jest stary, ale moze moj post bedzie komus pomocny. Wybudowali w zeszlym roku moj dom po Grodziskiem Maz. Firma prowadzona przez rodzenstwo Cupriak. My z mezem jestesmy zadowoleni i spokojnie moge polecic innym tego wykonawce. Dzialaja szybko i sprawnie, ekipy maja porzadne, ceny sa z gory ustalone i niezmienne. Dla mnie wazny byl tez bardzo dobry kontakt z firma. Pan Hubert zawsze pod telefonem, jak cos trzeba ustalic nie ma problemu zeby porozmawiac lub spotkac sie na budowie.

----------


## kori

Poszukuje fachowca do ułożenia tynku strukturalnego w formie betonu architektonicznego.
Czy znacie kogoś kto zna się na temacie??

----------


## fighter1983

kori lokalizacja bardzo pomaga.... Balto ma jakas firme od tego... tylko nie wiadomo jak z rejonizacja

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Poszukuję ślusarza do wykonania barierek na balkon ze stali nierdzewnej. Najchętniej z okolic Piaseczna. 
Będę wdzięczna za namiary.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## salik

> Poszukuje fachowca do ułożenia tynku strukturalnego w formie betonu architektonicznego.
> Czy znacie kogoś kto zna się na temacie??


U nas wykonywał ten Pan i możemy go polecić:
http://art-malarz.pl

----------


## adamfcb

> Witam Wszystkich,
> 
> Poszukuje projektanta instalacji gazowej.
> Obecnie w budynku jest LPG ale zmieniam na ziemny.
> W budynku jest gotowa , odebrana i pracująca instalacja z piecem włącznie.
> Do wykonania jest projekt instalacji od skrzynki w ogrodzeniu do domu (ok.5-6m) i być może (tego nie wiem na pewno) instalacji wewnętrznej (ok3-4m) Jak wspominałem instalacja jest gotowa więc może wystarczy wrysować tę która jest. Nie do końca jestem pewien czy musze wystąpić o pozwolenie na budowę na tym odcinku ściana-piec wewnątrz - przecież było na to pozwolenie przy okazji budowy instalacji LPG. Być może do projketu wystarczy wrysować to co jest a o pozwolenie wystąpić jedynie na budowę odcinka skrzynka w ogrodzeniu-ściana domu.
> Podsumowując - potrzebuję projektu. Mam już podkład geodezyjny.
> Dom jest w Wawrze (bliskim). Czy możecie kogoś polecić?
> Dzięki
> Tomek


695861040 kontakt do gościa który zajmuje się projektowaniem instalacji w firmie STD Nasiłowski

----------


## kori

ponawiam, jednocześnie poszukując ekipy od wykończenia oraz ułożenie kostki brukowej

----------


## Justyna831

Witam,

Szukam kierownika budowy oraz solidnej ekipy do budowy domu SSO... gmina Nieporęt k. wawy. 
Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## świnka morska

Witam,

polecam stolarza, to pan Dariusz Lasek (608-40-48-23). 
Pod koniec stycznia wykonał i zamontował u nas w domu drewniane schody na poddasze. Schody są w pomieszczeniach technicznych (kotłownia i garaż), więc zamówiliśmy proste, drabiniaste, bez bajerów. Jesteśmy z nich bardzo zadowoleni: schody są bardzo starannie wykonane, ładnie wykończone. 
Kontakt z panem Darkiem, jego podejście do klienta, solidność również są na medal.
A oto kilka zdjęć schodów w kotłowni


i w garażu

----------


## limancjusz

Witam,

poszukuje ekipy to wykończenia  dwóch małych płaskich daszków z attykami. 
Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## kori

a ja jeszcze poszukuje sprawdzonych ludzi od ogrodzenia

----------


## teka

> Tylko nie zapomnij dodać, że to cena za robociznę  bo zaraz sie znajdzie paru nawiedzonych co za te 12-13 zł  bedą chcieli mieć na gotowo, czyli z materiałem


za robociznę
cena z materialem to 30zl jesli z kruszywem oddzielny transport zamawia inwestor.jesli ktos proponuje Wam 25-27/m2 z materialem napewno Was oszuka ,albo sypie mniej cementu albo idzie ciensza szlichta.Jeden mix to okolo 2,5m2 przy 6cm ,czyli 2 worki cementu =2,5m2,a gdzie piasek z transportem,taśmy dylatacyjne,plastyfikatory,czy wlokno?
do 50-60km od Plocka cena 11z-parter,12zl-pietro
ZAPRASZAM DO KORZYSTANIA Z NASZYCH USŁUG
www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl
tel 692796235

----------


## kori

Tym razem do białej listy mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić elektryka p.*Rafał Puchała* tel. 609-336-728. 
kontakt do elektryka odnaleziony kilkanaście stron wcześniej, od forumowej salik.

p.Rafał wykonał u nas rozbudowaną instalacje elektryczną oraz tele-techniczną.
Część instalacji przygotowana pod inteligencję (może kiedyś w przyszłości pełna inteligencja), na początek system bedzie spiety z Satelem, czujki ruchu, więc drobna automatyka.
W każdym pokoju gniazdka tv (sat+dvb-t), internet
Instalacja wykonana w 5 dni. Pracują w 3-5 osób, więc naprawdę idzie to sprawnie.
Człowiek fajnie doradza i pomaga, na każdym kroku.

----------


## lukasz860910

do posadzek maszynowych polecam firme Teka posadzki wykonują w woj. mazowieckim Telefon: 692-796-235
nie raz odesłałem mu prace i każdy klient był zadowolony, POLECAM

----------


## MSurdyk

Witam,
polecam nasze usługi. Wybudowane domy w 2013r. Kąty Węgierskie k. Nieporętu, Józefów k. Nieporętu, Olszewnica Stara k. Legionowa (teraz wykańczamy).
Proszę o przesłanie projektu budowlanego na [email protected] przygotujemy wstępną wycenę. Kontakt tel. 500-118-180.

----------


## MSurdyk

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam kierownika budowy oraz solidnej ekipy do budowy domu SSO... gmina Nieporęt k. wawy. 
> Możecie kogoś polecić?


Witam,
 polecam nasze usługi. Wybudowane domy w 2013r. Kąty Węgierskie k. Nieporętu, Józefów k. Nieporętu, Olszewnica Stara k. Legionowa (teraz wykańczamy).
 Proszę o przesłanie projektu budowlanego na [email protected] przygotujemy wstępną wycenę. Kontakt tel. 500-118-180.

----------


## hiro77

Czy możecie polecić kogoś do pomalowania ścian wewnętrznych w całym domu ? Tylko dokładnych i solidnych, którzy nie zniszczą pracy poprzedników  :smile:

----------


## kwasniak

Do badań geotechnicznych mogę polecić tą firmę www.adrium.pl
Cena za cztery odwierty+sondowanie dynamiczne czterech otworów 650 zł .
Oferty z okolic Warszawy ceny zaczynały się od 750 zł za same odwierty.
Pani geolog przyjechała na działkę 80 km i zrobiła kompleksowe badanie 
Czas pracy na działce ok 3 godzin

----------


## Moniia i P

Witam, od dawna zbierałam się do postu tutaj, nawet obiecałam komuś he he ale dopiero dziś dotarłam. Zatem kogo polecam BARDZO:
CIEŚLA H PRUS 510 358 293 / ale działa bardziej lokalnie/
DEKARZ LESZEK DELA 609 513 446 , na niego się czeka i to długo,
ELEKTRYK -p Rafał Adamczyk 502 640 580, zrobił wew i na zew and papiery załatwił do PGE
TYNKI WEW C-W ZACIERANE PIASKIEM KWARC p Antoni Poparda i ekipa 694 972 569
WYLEWKI- p Waldek Werbicki i ekipa 604 064 734, "uratował nam życie" dzięki w/w p Antoniemu,który podał nam ten kontakt w sytuacji bardziej niz na wczoraj.
OKNA Oculux z Radzymińskiej, p Darek montaż objaśnił tak, jak nikomu innemu się nie chciało.Ekipa wykonała. Okna KRC drewniane, malo znane ale już je mieliśmy.
DRZWI ZEW I BRAMA p Paweł Pietruczanis z Aler Dom Siedlce, Drzwi Urzędowski i brama Krispol,Trochę żałowałam, że znalazłam tę firmę juz po oknach,bo może tez byłyby Urzędowskiego.
OCIEPLENIE PODDASZA I ZABUD K-G p Robert Hawrylak 502 469 645, wszyscy znają :smile: 


Teraz Ci nazwijmy to poprawni i bardziej lokalni:
Ekipa od stanu surowego/bez więźby i dachu/ p Gienio Barcz i syn, 604 652 902, potrzebują czuwania i solidnej męskiej ręki, rozmowy i przykazania, zrobią jak trzeba.Ponoć postawili solidnie.Zawsze byli jak sie umawiali.
Przyłącze wod -kan P Tomek Witkowski 509 772 412, tez trzeba przypilnować,  ale jakoś poszło/ też lokalnie działa/
Hydraulik p Wojtek Rek 604 599 914 na razie poprawnie, ale brakuje mi jego inicjatywy doradczej, my mało wiemy w tym temacie.

I chyba wszyscy...ew dopiszę.


A teraz ja potrzebuje POMOCY,UTKNĘLIŚMY...bo czekamy na gaz,gazociąg jest od nas ok 20m,dalej gaz w ulicy ma byc poprowadzony, mamy warunki, umowe przyłaczeniowa, ale oni maj na to 2 LATA!!! a my chcemy konczyć wew i mieszkać, a bez gazu/ogrzewania nici...chciałabym zrobić instalacje od domu do ew skrzynki /zeby juz potem nie kopać/ a teraz piec podłaczyć do butli po 33 kg,/wiem ze drozej ale taniej niz kupic piec na groszek i go za 2 lata wywalić/ potrzeba kogos kto cos doradzi ,podpowie,wykona...załatwi w gazowni  :wink: ))     TO JEST TERAZ NAJWAŻNIEJSZE :smile: 

Druga sprawa.

Potrzebujemy tez ekipę z kier budem, która wykona zjazd na działke, to przy drodze powiatowej, mamy juz pozwolenie na bud i najlepiej wykona tez ogrodzenie, podmurówka, murek i słupki narożne z cegły klinkierowej, wew sztachety na razie ,kiedyś solidniejsze coś, słupki bramy i furtki, ogrodzenie od ulicy niby tez maja opiniować drogi powiatowe, odległość znaczy. 
Chcemy ogarnąć i uporządkowac teren...niestety baaardzo podmokły, glina jest i dołek. Myślimy też o drenażu dookoła domu, ale to może byc kłopotliwe.

Może ktoś kogoś poleci. Będe wdzięczna.

M.


edit Oculux na Modlińskiej

----------


## adk

> Druga sprawa.
> 
> Potrzebujemy tez ekipę z kier budem, która wykona zjazd na działke, to przy drodze powiatowej, mamy juz pozwolenie na bud i najlepiej wykona tez ogrodzenie, podmurówka, murek i słupki narożne z cegły klinkierowej, wew sztachety na razie ,kiedyś solidniejsze coś, słupki bramy i furtki, ogrodzenie od ulicy niby tez maja opiniować drogi powiatowe, odległość znaczy. 
> Chcemy ogarnąć i uporządkowac teren...niestety baaardzo podmokły, glina jest i dołek. Myślimy też o drenażu dookoła domu, ale to może byc kłopotliwe.
> 
> Może ktoś kogoś poleci. Będe wdzięczna.
> 
> M.



O podłączam się pod to pytanie bo ja też potrzebuję takiej ekipy, ale *pilniej potrzebuję kontaktu do kierownika budowy zjazdu* (też powiatówka).

----------


## calif2

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam kierownika budowy oraz solidnej ekipy do budowy domu SSO... gmina Nieporęt k. wawy. 
> Możecie kogoś polecić?


Mam dobrą ekipę, właśnie u mnie budują w Wieliszewie. Sylwek Majocha 694327297. Kierownik budowy też niezły Tomasz Przybylski 884848402.


Za to ja poproszę o namiary na dobrego i niedrogiego dostawcę więźby dachowej. Budowa Wieliszew.

----------


## Dziekanows

Badanie geotechniczne polecam.
GEOWIERT Raszyn.
602 50 18 67
Henryk Walczak

Szybko rzeczowo i tanio.

----------


## nela29

Czy poleci mi ktoś osobę/osoby do "pozalepiania" dziur i bruzd w ścianach przed tynkowaniem? Czy może standardowo robią to właśnie ekipy tynkarskie przed docelową pracą?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy poleci mi ktoś osobę/osoby do "pozalepiania" dziur i bruzd w ścianach przed tynkowaniem? Czy może standardowo robią to właśnie ekipy tynkarskie przed docelową pracą?


Standardowo - lub nie ale spokojnie ekipa od tynków to zrobi.

----------


## capuletti

Prosze o namiary firm od balustrad nierdzewnych szklanych
Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## fuxszyk

> Prosze o namiary firm od balustrad nierdzewnych szklanych
> Z góry dziękuję!


Również poszukuję sprawdzonych ekip do balustrad zewnętrznych ze szkłem. Mam tego pewnie ze 20 mb.

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Poleciam ekipę elektryczną *Remontel* z Wyszkowa. Panowie punktualni, konkretni, pracują na dobrych jakościowo materiałach. Potrafią wiele doradzić i podpowiedzieć. Dobry kontakt z klientem.
Telefony na priv.

----------


## kori

Polecam ekipę od okien - firma Ideal Warszawa Fortuny
Okna przyjechały 2 tygodnie przed czasem
Montaż wykonany jednego dnia.
Panowie zamontowali na taśmy, wyregulowali. Na koniec posprzątali.
Z przyjemnością polecam. kontakt p. Przemysław Niedźwiedzki 728 879 469. Zawsze doradzi, podpowie sensowne rozwiązanie. Ceny bardzo przystępne

Za około 2 tyg montaż drzwi zew i bramy dam znać

----------


## misob

Witam wszystkich,
jestem na etapie urządzania ogródka - czy ktoś zna sensowną firmę ogrodniczą ?

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam

Jak ktoś szuka hydraulika polecam Pana Zbigniewa Kapszukiewicza. Jestem po I etapie na razie ale do tej pory wszystko było OK, załatwiane terminowo, wszystko wg ustaleń. Pracują w kilka osob i faktycznie bardzo sprawnie. Po pracy wszystko posprzątane. 606 340 031

Polecem także elektryka Pana Rafała Puchałe - terminowo, sprawnie, osoba bardzo komunikatywna i chcąca doradzić. Robi i zwykłe instalacje i inteligentny dom. Wszystko przebiegło wg ustaleń - 609 336 728.

----------


## kori

DDarek widzę ze robiły u Ciebie te same ekipy, zarówno hydraulik jak i elektryk  :Smile:

----------


## nela29

Ja również polecam do hydrauliki Pana Zbigniewa Kapszukiewiecza ze swoją ekipą. Złote chłopaki, wszystko pięknie zrobione, posprzątane przed robotą, w trakcie roboty i po robocie.

Poszukuję jednocześnie instalatorów instalacji gazowej którzy mają znajomych tu i tam i mogą przyspieszyć terminy. Również poszukuję kogoś od przyłącza energetycznego ze znajomościami. Lokalizacja inwestycji Warszawa Wesoła.

----------


## Ermua

Hej
szukam bardzo dobrej ekipy do tynkowania zewnętrznego. Dom pod Warszawą. Bez ocieplenia zewnętrznego. 
Polecono mi już jednego forumowicza jednak nie mogę się doczekać, żeby do mnie przyjechał od pół roku. |dość pilna sprawa.

----------


## DDAREKK

> DDarek widzę ze robiły u Ciebie te same ekipy, zarówno hydraulik jak i elektryk


Wiem, wiem, warci polecenia i jak ktoś szuka śmiało niech korzysta  :wink:

----------


## adamfcb

Po dzisiejszym dniu mogę wreszcie i ja kogoś polecić :smile:  Firma Alterdom z Siedlec, jest to salon sprzedaży okien i drzwi, którego właścicielem jest forumowy finlandia. Kontakt i doradztwo na najwyższym poziomie, maile wyczerpujące i wyjaśniające wszelkie wątpliwości klienta ( a przy oknach i drzwiach jest ich trochę). Gdyby każda ekipa podczas budowy i wykańczania domu była jak pan Paweł i jego monterzy to budowa domu była by czystą przyjemnością bez żadnych nerwów i stresu. Jeszcze raz NAPRAWDĘ POLECAM!!

----------


## usiolina

Zdecydowanie polecam Pana *Łukasza Chmiel.* W zeszłym roku robiliśmy generalny remont, który wykonał Pan Łukasz ze swoją ekipą.
Dom z last 70tych w kiepskim stanie teraz wygląda jak nowiutki! Wykonanie na wysokim poziomie i ogromna dbałość o estetykę. Duże doświadczenie i dużo ciekawych i praktycznych pomysłów za co daję ogromnego plusa.
My nie musieliśmy martwić się zgrywaniem kilku ekip wszystkim zajmował się Pan Łukasz więc sam remont nie był dla nas uciążliwy psychicznie. W dodatku ekipa nie pijąca! co chyba jest rzadkością  :smile: 

Poniżej kilka zdjęć "przed i po"

----------


## adk

*PILNE - KIEROWNIK BUDOWY ZJAZDU*

Pilnie poszukuję kierownika budowy zjazdu - musi mieć uprawnienia drogowe. Jeśli ktoś zna namiar na kogoś takiego please. Bo nie umiem wyszukać.
Budowa w pod Warszawą (bo zapomniałam dodać).

----------


## Ermua

Pilne do tynku zewnętrznego pod Warszawą, potrzebuję zaufanego fachowca. Proszę o rekomendacje.

----------


## PawelI

> Pilne do tynku zewnętrznego pod Warszawą, potrzebuję zaufanego fachowca. Proszę o rekomendacje.


Ja również poproszę kontakt do sprawdzonej osoby do ocieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych.
Pozdrawiam
Paweł I. 662 015 716

----------


## lucka6

> Ja również poproszę kontakt do sprawdzonej osoby do ocieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych.
> Pozdrawiam
> Paweł I. 662 015 716


My mielismy świetnych fachowców- firma Konwestur, polecałam ich juz w tym wątku. Tylko nie wiem jak z terminami, bo my zawsze umawialismy ich sporo wcześniej...

----------


## sherif

> Polecam ekipę od okien - firma Ideal Warszawa Fortuny
> Okna przyjechały 2 tygodnie przed czasem
> Montaż wykonany jednego dnia.
> Panowie zamontowali na taśmy, wyregulowali. Na koniec posprzątali.
> Z przyjemnością polecam. kontakt p. Przemysław Niedźwiedzki 728 879 469. Zawsze doradzi, podpowie sensowne rozwiązanie. Ceny bardzo przystępne
> 
> Za około 2 tyg montaż drzwi zew i bramy dam znać


Podłącze się do polecenia, u mnie tez montowali okna (15szt) w połowie lutego. Okna były z Okno Stylu, montaż na taśmy. wybrany kolor, dość niestandardowy (daglezja) dostałem bez dopłat w bardzo przystępnej cenie.Montowały dwie ekipy, ok 1,5 dnia.
Pan Przemek zawsze służył pomocą i doradztwem.

----------


## perconti

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów zna firmę vertis-construction? Nic nie mogę znaleźć na forum.

----------


## Wekto

Mialem kontakt i oferte. Firma powiazana robila dla mnie projekty instalacji.

----------


## kasia.nowak

> Mam dobrą ekipę, właśnie u mnie budują w Wieliszewie. Sylwek Majocha 694327297. Kierownik budowy też niezły Tomasz Przybylski 884848402.
> 
> 
> Za to ja poproszę o namiary na dobrego i niedrogiego dostawcę więźby dachowej. Budowa Wieliszew.


Ponieważ mieszkam w Michałowie, po sąsiedzku, mogę polecić od razu firmę od okien www.oknawarszawa.pl
Przyjeżdżają na darmową wycenę i pomiar, a na podstawie projektu można wcześniej poprosić o wstępną wycenę. Nie sprawdzałam, czy jest pełna oferta na stronie, ale na pewno mają Vekę i Aluplast.

----------


## fuxszyk

> Ponieważ mieszkam w Michałowie, po sąsiedzku, mogę polecić od razu firmę od okien www.oknawarszawa.pl
> Przyjeżdżają na darmową wycenę i pomiar, a na podstawie projektu można wcześniej poprosić o wstępną wycenę. Nie sprawdzałam, czy jest pełna oferta na stronie, ale na pewno mają Vekę i Aluplast.


Dziś rejestracja i dziś pierwszy i jedyny wpis w polecanych firmach. 
Rewelacja

----------


## fighter1983

> Ponieważ mieszkam w Michałowie, po sąsiedzku, mogę polecić od razu firmę od okien www.oknawarszawa.pl
> Przyjeżdżają na darmową wycenę i pomiar, a na podstawie projektu można wcześniej poprosić o wstępną wycenę. Nie sprawdzałam, czy jest pełna oferta na stronie, ale na pewno mają Vekę i Aluplast.


I zalogowalem sie tylko po to zeby polecic  :smile:   :WTF:

----------


## calif2

> I zalogowalem sie tylko po to zeby polecic


Oj tam czepiacie się :wink:

----------


## Adam626

Poszukuję architekta wnętrz

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję architekta wnętrz


http://www.ksztaltprzestrzeni.pl/
moja kolezanka razem z 2 studentkami. Daja rade dziewczyny

----------


## JoShi

Jak by ktoś szukał w okolicach Mińska Mazowieckiego to mogę polecić solidnych wykonawców. Robili u mnie elewację teraz robią wnętrza. To i owo mozna w moim dzienniku budowy zobaczyć, żeby mieć wyobrażenie.

----------


## Adam626

> http://www.ksztaltprzestrzeni.pl/
> moja kolezanka razem z 2 studentkami. Daja rade dziewczyny


Dzięki. Problem w tym że nie mają nic w portfolio na stronie - same rendery, a poszukuje kogoś kto posiada namacalne przykłady wnętrz które zaprojektował

----------


## dar-ek

Witam , chciałbym dowiedzieć się czy w okolicach Marek wie ktoś gdzie można wypożyczyć szalunki stropowe lub dać namiary  :smile: , będę wdzięczny , ponieważ znajomy szuka i nic  :sad: .pozdrawiam

----------


## Wekto

Poszukiwany, poszukiwana:

- rozsądny cenowo* projektant instalacji elektrycznej*

----------


## MSurdyk

> Witam , chciałbym dowiedzieć się czy w okolicach Marek wie ktoś gdzie można wypożyczyć szalunki stropowe lub dać namiary , będę wdzięczny , ponieważ znajomy szuka i nic .pozdrawiam


Witam,

ja mam do wypożyczenia:
ok. 300 stempli metalowych 3,20 i 3,60m
płyty stropowe
dźwigary różne wymiary

Tel. 500-118-180
Słupno za Markami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dar-ek

[QUOTE=MSurdyk;6415312]Witam,

ja mam do wypożyczenia:
ok. 300 stempli metalowych 3,20 i 3,60m
płyty stropowe
dźwigary różne wymiary

Tel. 500-118-180
Słupno za Markami.



Dzięki podam namiary Twoje ,to zadzwonią do Ciebie na pewno do gadacie się do cen ,bo co mi wiadomo to dużo tego im potrzeba.Firma nie ma szalunków bo to wiadomo nie każdy chce z inwestorów , a po za tym są i stropy teriva. Krótką mówiąc podam tel; i ustalicie dzięki.

----------


## autorus

Witam, 

toja polecę

- od tynków ANATAK- na razie zrobili mi dopiero połowę ale już widać ze współpraca rozwija się dobrze i się rozumiemy
- od wentylacjiKangaxx - jak wyżej się rozumiemy
-od dachów Mistrz Jan z drugiego forum. Zero problemów. 
możliwe , że o kimś zapominałem . Jak sobie przypomnę to dopiszę  :smile:

----------


## sherif

> Witam , chciałbym dowiedzieć się czy w okolicach Marek wie ktoś gdzie można wypożyczyć szalunki stropowe lub dać namiary , będę wdzięczny , ponieważ znajomy szuka i nic .pozdrawiam


Może nie bezprośrednio w okolicy, ale ja wypożyczałem w EDES z Mińska Maz, z dowozem do Warszawy wyszło dużo taniej, niż w firmach ze stolicy.

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Polecam pana Karola Wukowicz (telefon na priv) do tynków wewnętrznych cementowo - wapiennych. Ekipa pana Karola jest punktualna, solidna i konkretna.  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kori

Polecam kolejną sprawdzoną ekipę.
Po murarzach, dekarzu, elektryku, specjalisty od alarmu, hydrauliku, firmy montującej okna, tym razem solidna ekipa od tynków.
Ekipa p. Bogdana, wielokrotnie wcześniej polecana.
U nas potwierdził się również Ich profesjonalizm.
Weszli w ustalonym dniu. Tynki równiutkie. Codziennie pracowali od 7ej do godziny 18-19ej.
Na budowie porządeczek, czyszczone na koniec każdego dnia i na sam koniec budowy teren wokół domu. Jestesmy bardzo zadowolnie. Z czystym sumieniem polecam. U nas ok 500m tynków cementowno-wapiennych wykonywali w 7dni roboczych. Zabezpieczone okna, rozdzielacze, skrzynki etc.
Kontakt do *p. Bogdana 607-893-782*
Pan Bogdan na każdym kroku doradza, dodatkowo podmurowali oraz skuli kilka rzeczy. Przeróbki nie są dla nich żadnym problemem.
Cena finalna równiez bardzo przyzwoita. 
Naprawdę solidna i porządna ekipa.

----------


## dar-ek

> Może nie bezprośrednio w okolicy, ale ja wypożyczałem w EDES z Mińska Maz, z dowozem do Warszawy wyszło dużo taniej, niż w firmach ze stolicy.



Dzięki za info, jak możesz podaj namiary to się sprawdzi .pozdrawiam

----------


## maljur

Hej, 
poszukuję stolarza do podłogi z desek na legarach. Może macie sprawdzonego fachowca? 
Będę wdzięczna za info  :smile: 
M.

----------


## bizon_3

Witam,

poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy brukarskiej do ułożenia podjazdu i chodnika w Raszynie.
Najlepiej kompleksowo i w rozsądnej cenie  :wink: 
Jeśli macie ekipę godną uwagi to będę wdzięczny za info  :smile:

----------


## jaro422

Polecam firmę BCS, znaną jako Wykonawcy z Żelazowej Woli. 
http://www.bcs.waw.pl/

Wykonali u mnie tynki gipsowe. Prace wykonane czysto i dokładnie. Na budowie porządek, czyszczone na koniec każdego dnia i na sam koniec budowy teren wokół domu. 
Ekipa nie wymaga nadzoru. Praktycznie można oddać klucze na początku i nie zaglądać aż do zakończenia. Piszę praktycznie, bo Panowie sami proszą o "inspekcje" i ewentualne uwagi.  Z czystym sumieniem polecam. U nas ok 580 m2 tynków gipsowych wykonywali w 9 dni roboczych. Zabezpieczone okna, rozdzielacze, skrzynki etc.

Kontakt do p. Artura 510 810 150

----------


## Adam626

Poszukuje hydraulika (Warszawa) który potrafi robić podłogówkę, podłaczyć piec z 2ma obiegami, wie co to są grupy mieszające etc

----------


## kori

polecałam hydraulika, kilka wpostów wczesniej

----------


## kipi

Jeżeli ktoś poszukuje ekipy do wełny i zabudowy poddasza polecam ekipę pana Jacka - forumowego yaco181 yacek-poddasza.pl. Panowie znają się na rzeczy, posiadają dobry sprzęt. Współpraca przebiegła bez zastrzeżeń.

Polecam także dostawcę szamba betonowego. Szambo 10 m3, konkurencyjna cena, transport i montaż w ustalonym czasie. Ze zwględu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych szambo stoi w sporej części w wodzie i póki co nic nie przecieka, więc także polecam. Firma gutbet? tel 516-376-210

----------


## autorus

Napisz coś więcej o tym szambie. Jak cie wyszło kosztowo, Bedę potrzebował to może bym sie na takie załapał  :smile:

----------


## kipi

Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam to kosztowało 2500 zł z transportem i montażem w przygotowanym przeze mnie wcześniej wykopie. W tej cenie mam 2 półmetrowe kominki i wzmacnianą płytę, która wytrzyma metr ziemi na sobie. Szambo przyjechało zabezpieczone z zewnątrz jakimś mazidłem, natomiast płyta było goła (niepomalowana), więc przez zasypaniem dodatkowo ją pomalowałem dysperbitem. Szambo zasypywałem kilka dni później jak klej związał, żeby nie przesunęła się płyta, bo podobno jest to częsty problem.

----------


## autorus

Ok, to dokładnie jaka to firma? Bo ta która podałeś znalazłem w Radomiu ale telefony się nie zgadzają.

----------


## kipi

Na dokumentach od szamba mam firmę gutbet www.gutbet.pl a numer który podałem, to jest ten pod którym zamawiałem szambo, nie wiem czy jest jeszcze aktualny, ja zamawiałem w grudniu 2013

----------


## goobo

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy brukarskiej do ułożenia podjazdu i chodnika w Raszynie.
> Najlepiej kompleksowo i w rozsądnej cenie 
> Jeśli macie ekipę godną uwagi to będę wdzięczny za info


Polecałam niedawno, ekipa Piotra Majewskiego, kom. 602 105 623. Podczas ostatnich wichur na opaskę wokół tarasu grzmotnęło mi drzewo - ZERO uszkodzeń kostki, taras też nie ucierpiał, więc solidność wykonania potwierdzona przez naturę :smile: 

Przy okazji polecam fachowców z MK Studio - robili u mnie żaluzje i markizę, wyszło pięknie!

----------


## Nefer

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy brukarskiej do ułożenia podjazdu i chodnika w Raszynie.
> Najlepiej kompleksowo i w rozsądnej cenie 
> Jeśli macie ekipę godną uwagi to będę wdzięczny za info


Michał : 668-664-705

----------


## kori

z czystym sumieniem polecam ekipę od wylewek
Firma teka z Płocka. Mazowieckie w ich polu działania
Wylewki równiutkie. 
Praca wykonana sprawnie i czysto.
p.Artur na każdym kroku doradza i podpowiada korzystne i sprawdzone dla inwestora rozwiązania.
Kontakt p. Artur 692 796 235

----------


## autorus

Hihi u mnie ma dzialac tez wiec pewnie i ja go tu wpisze  :smile:

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Kolejne dwie ekipy do polecenia:
- *wylewkarze* - Pan Piskorz z synami tel. 696458334, wszystko szybko sprawnie i konkretnie. Uczciwa i solidna ekipa. 
- *ślusarz* - Miraculum Marcin Okoń tel. 514658198, robił u mnie barierki balkonowe z mojego projektu. Nic kosmicznego, ale barierki są dokładnie takie jak chciałam. Wykonanie bardzo dokładne i solidne.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dar-ek

Witam ,to ja też mogę polecić ekipę do budowy domu, rzetelnie, terminowo , bez zastrzeżeń z czystym sumieniem polecam numer mogę podać na priv.pozdrawiam

----------


## E w e l

*Warszawa i okolice:*

Ponieważ część prac mam już wykonanych i zarówno wylewki jak i tynki mają już płytki, to wiem czy były równe i co mówili o nich inni wykonawcy  :smile: 
Postanowiłam ułatwić innym życie i polecić *kilka sprawdzonych i godnych polecenia* osób/firm:

*Tynki:*
Tynkarzy wybrałam gdy zobaczyłam tynki w nowym bloku u koleżanki  :smile:  zdobyłam ich namiary i zaprosiłam na tynkowanie domu. Cena wyjściowa była wyższa niż w ówczesnym czasie o około 2zł na 1m2 jednak gdy obejrzeli dom, sprawdzili kąty i piony ścian zeszli o 1,5zł na m2.
Przyjechała ekipa chyba z 8 osób i w tydzień zrobili mi cały dom, trochę się bałam czy ściany będą równe (bo jak dla mnie, to ekspresowe tempo) ale po sprawdzeniu tynków (w późniejszym czasie również przez glazurnika) okazało się, że tynki są równiutkie i to samo tyczy się kątów. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała, zutylizowała śmieci, worki itp. pozostawiając po sobie porządek.
*Szef 601836890
Kier Ekipy 509988837*

*Wylewki:*
Ekipa polecona przez wyżej wspomnianych tynkarzy, panowie dokładni, u mnie w domu tam gdzie docelowo będą deski, wylewki zrobili niższe o 5mm i nie kręcili nosami, że to trudne i pracochłonne zadanie tym bardziej, że dodatkowo w salonie ramkę mieli zrobić o 5mm wyższą od reszty  (salon z kuchnią otwartą i spiżarnią w kształcie litery U więc nie było to łatwe). Glazurnik po sprawdzeniu, mówił, że rzadko widzi się tak proste wylewki a i do spadków się nie mógł przyczepić.
Niestety nie pamiętam i nie mam ich imion bo figurują u mnie w telefonie jako wylewki od Andrzeja  :smile:  a minęło już trochę czasu, ale brak imion nie powinien stanowić problemu.
*510305700
510797953*

*Glazura*
O tak dokładnego glazurnika jakiego miałam jest bardzo trudno. Detalista któremu nic nie umknie, widać że ma pojęcie o tym co robi, potrafi doradzić, nic nie upraszcza a nawet utrudnia sobie pracę by efekt był jeszcze lepszy. Jakość pracy na najwyższym poziomie.
Jego mam z naszego forum, padło na niego gdy przeczytałam jedną opinię *tu link do tej opinii* miałam obiekcje bo niewiele jest o nim na forum, poza jego wypowiedziami, jednak z polecanych akurat on miał  dogodny dla mnie termin. Jak się później podczas pracy okazało, mało jest o nim na forum bo zazwyczaj nie ma terminów i robił raptem u dwóch czy trzech osób z forum a ja jestem kolejną.
*wingerman
692867776*

Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłam.

----------


## ma wa

Warszawa i okolice:

Nie udzielałem się na forum, ale sporo cennych informacji z forum wziąłem (m.in. opinie  o Zbychu i Vadiolu). 
Kończę budowę (Międzylesie) i mogę gorąco polecić następujące ekipy (w kolejności wykonywanych prac):
1/ alarm - forumowy Zbych vel SŁAWOMIR Trojak DELTA-TECHNIC (nie ma co pisać o zaletach, wszystko jest na forum), 
2/ glazura, biały montaż - forumowy Vadiol (tak jak Zbych, fachowiec w każdym calu), tel. 66 48 37 837
3/ gładzie i malowanie - Pan Łukasz i M&M Remonts http://www.mm-remonts.pl/, sprawnie i szybko, ale nie kosztem jakości, 
4/ kostka granitowa i betonowa - Pan Rafał i LewGardenBruk http://lewgardenbruk.com.pl/, podobnie bezproblemowo i z należytą jakością.

----------


## maljur

Hej Ewel, 
wspomniałaś o deskach. Czy masz może dobrego stolarza do położenia desek (na legarach)?
Pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## E w e l

Niestety nie mam.

----------


## kori

A macie kogoś rzetelnego od ocieplenia dachu i zakudow gk??

----------


## marqota

Niestety, ja nie moge się dobrze wypowiedzieć o wylewkach wykonanych przez firmę Teka. To zdecydowanie największe rozczarowanie jak do tej pory- kontakt i polecenia wzięłam z forum. Faktycznie, pan Artur w wersji teoretycznej wypadł świetnie, wylewki w wykonaniu jego ekipy zdecydowanie gorzej. Zatem ja- zdecydowanie NIE polecam...

----------


## adamfcb

> Niestety, ja nie moge się dobrze wypowiedzieć o wylewkach wykonanych przez firmę Teka. To zdecydowanie największe rozczarowanie jak do tej pory- kontakt i polecenia wzięłam z forum. Faktycznie, pan Artur w wersji teoretycznej wypadł świetnie, wylewki w wykonaniu jego ekipy zdecydowanie gorzej. Zatem ja- zdecydowanie NIE polecam...


A co dokladnie jest nie tak z wylewkami?

----------


## barcelona1972

ekipa rodziny Sionków, profeska w wykończeniówce

----------


## kipi

> A macie kogoś rzetelnego od ocieplenia dachu i zakudow gk??


Mamy  :Smile:  Forumowy yaco. Yacek-poddasza.pl

----------


## teka

> Niestety, ja nie moge się dobrze wypowiedzieć o wylewkach wykonanych przez firmę Teka. To zdecydowanie największe rozczarowanie jak do tej pory- kontakt i polecenia wzięłam z forum. Faktycznie, pan Artur w wersji teoretycznej wypadł świetnie, wylewki w wykonaniu jego ekipy zdecydowanie gorzej. Zatem ja- zdecydowanie NIE polecam...


przykro mi ale tobie akurat nie robilem zadnych  posadzek.zart może dla ciebie fajny ale już nie będzie fajnie jak zglosze taki zarcik na policje ,pośmiejemy się razem.rejestrujesz się na forum  piszesz do hubertsain o tynki w dwóch swoich postach i co masz wylewki przed tynkami?wczoraj tez wojgoc w dzienniku kori się na mnie uparl.hmm być może on to Ty.druknalem sobie twój post zaraz napisze do moderatora forum i odpowiednie organa poszukają twojego IP bo ja jestem upartym człowiekiem i doprowadzę sprawę do końca.zobaczymy czy dalej będziesz popisywac się na forum

----------


## kori

dzieki kipi za polecenie
czy dysponujesz fotkami, aby wrzucić na priv??

----------


## kipi

fotki mam raczej słabej jakości, bo zepsuł mi się aparat i robię tylko komórką teraz. A interesują Cię fotki w trakcie roboty, czy efektu końcowego? Jak masz niedaleko to możesz wpaść obejrzeć na żywo  :Smile:

----------


## marqota

> A co dokladnie jest nie tak z wylewkami?


Kiepsko zatarte, bardzo kruche, byle jak zrobione zbrojenie. Najgorsze jest to, że wydaje się, że Pan Artur w teorii wie jak zrobić wszystko dobrze.

Oto wiadomość, którą otrzymałam dziś od p.Artura:



> jak bede mial chwile,zglosze sprawe na policje.czekam na wiadomosc od moderator forum w spawie twojej rejestracji na forum.wszystkie dane e-mail czy IP komputera na pewno zostana sciagniete.sprawe podciagniemy pod celowe znieslawienie i dzialanie na szkode firmy Teka.mysle,ze bedziemy dochodzic wysokiego odszkodowania.tak robilismy juz w sprawie komentarzy do filmu na youtube.komentarze zostaly usuniete a osoba opisujaca dostala kare w zawieszeniu plus wysokie koszta. milej zabawy


Szczerze przyznam, że jestem w szoku. Jeśli ktoś chciałby skorzystać z firmy Teka, a później być zastraszanym- polecam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Chciałbym przypomnieć że w Internecie jest się anonimowym ale tylko do czasu popełnienia przestępstwa. Przed prawem nie można się ukryć pod nickiem.

----------


## nela29

Rom-kon: Zgadzam się z Tobą co do anonimowości, jednak wypowiedzi teka strasznie rażą i zniechęcają potencjalnych klientów do współpracy. Brzmią jakby pisał je gówniarz, który myśli, że każdy wszystko łyknie, a w szczególności:
- "zglosze sprawe na policje" - takich żarcików nie wysłuchają na policji, bo nie jest to sprawa karna, a wyłącznie ścigana z powództwa cywilnego.
- "sprawe podciagniemy pod celowe znieslawienie i dzialanie na szkode firmy Teka" - w akcie oskarżenia można sobie pisać wszystko, ale nie wszystko przechodzi w sądzie, bo winę trzeba udowodnić. Gdyby tak się dało, to w internecie (i nie tylko!) nie byłoby negatywnych komentarzy, bo przecież jest to działanie na szkodę firmy.
- "bedziemy dochodzic wysokiego odszkodowania" - no tak, korporacja teka utraciła wysokie korzyści z tego powodu idące w miliony złotych i należy im się wysokie odszkodowanie. Tak to niestety Panie nie działa. Każdą złotówkę szkody należy udowodnić. Samo pienienie się, że "potencjalni klienci", "nowe zlecenia" itd. są funta kłaków warte.
- "komentarze zostaly usuniete a osoba opisujaca dostala kare w zawieszeniu plus wysokie koszta" - usunięcie komentarzy pod filmem to sobie sam możesz zrobić, nie potrzeba do tego sądu  :smile:  Co do kary, a właściwie zapewne wyroku w zawieszeniu to bujda na resorach. Gdybyś napisał, że warunkowe umorzenie kary z powodu niskiej szkodliwości społecznej to jeszcze bym uwierzyła, ale w "zawiasy" - nieee  :smile: 

Poza tym gdy się powiedziało A ("ja jestem upartym człowiekiem i doprowadzę sprawę do końca"), trzeba powiedzieć B (więc musisz ją faktycznie do końca doprowadzić, nie masz już innego wyjścia, musisz złożyć pozew i nas o tym poinformować). W innym wypadku deklaracja o "nierobieniu wylewek użytkownikowi marquota" będą tak samo wiarygodne jak "zgłoszenie sprawy policji i doprowadzeniu sprawy do końca".

----------


## Rom-Kon

... nikogo nie bronię ale jakoś mi nie odpowiada polemika gdy z jednej strony jest imię, nazwisko, dokładny adres, nr. tel. nr. buta i kołnierzyka a z drugiej strony tylko nick.  Chcecie sobie publicznie nawrzucać? To z imienia i nazwiska inaczej uważam że jest to zwykły hejt. 

Polaków w piekle pilnować nie trzeba... http://natemat.pl/98153,polak-w-pols...my-nienawidzic

----------


## autorus

Muszę się zgodzić. A teka puściły nerwy, widocznie miał gorszy dzień.

----------


## nela29

> ... nikogo nie bronię ale jakoś mi nie odpowiada polemika gdy z jednej strony jest imię, nazwisko, dokładny adres, nr. tel. nr. buta i kołnierzyka a z drugiej strony tylko nick.


To, że z jeden strony są pełne dane, a z drugiej nick wynika z faktu, że z jednej strony jest przedsiębiorca, a z drugiej osoba fizyczna. Przecież nikt nikomu nie każe podawać danych kontaktowych (oprócz rejestracyjnych firmy), no ale wtedy nikt nie będzie miał szansy się z firmą skontaktować  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Myślę, że bardziej chodziło o ilość postów. Sam jestem modem na innym forum i dobrze wiem ze ilość postów ma znaczenie dla wiarygodności piszącego. 

Natomiast to co pisałaś o sprawach prawnych,  niestety  tak jest. Miałem sprawę sądową jako pokrzywdzony, wygrałem ją ale za nic nie chciałbym jeszcze raz się w sądzie znaleść. Bo widziałem jak to działa.

----------


## kipi

A tak w ogóle to jesteśmy w wątku "biała lista"  :Smile:  

Poza białą i czarną listą powinien być wątek "szara lista", żeby można było się pożalić na wykonawcę, który coś spartolił, ale nie na tyle, żeby zasłużyć na czarną listę  :Smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To, że z jeden strony są pełne dane, a z drugiej nick wynika z faktu, że z jednej strony jest przedsiębiorca, a z drugiej osoba fizyczna. Przecież nikt nikomu nie każe podawać danych kontaktowych (oprócz rejestracyjnych firmy), no ale wtedy nikt nie będzie miał szansy się z firmą skontaktować


A co jeśli pod nickiem kryje się konkurencja co g... obrzuca zza płota? Jak się przed takimi praktykami bronić?

Ciężko napisać: 
Ja z imienia i nazwiska uważam że firma taka i taka wykonała zlecone im prace niezgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. I dalej uzasadnienie.

Inna forma jest dla mnie zwykłym hejtem. Trzeba brać odpowiedzialność nie tylko za swoje czyny ale też za swoje słowa. Trochę więcej cywilnej odwagi.

A z innej beczki: myślicie że nie miałem propozycji by zareklamować produkty czy usługi tu na forum?  :wink:  Bierzcie też na to poprawkę  :wink:

----------


## marqota

> Chciałbym przypomnieć że w Internecie jest się anonimowym ale tylko do czasu popełnienia przestępstwa.


Ale o jakim przestępstie Pan pisze? Ja rozumiem, że też jest Pan przedsiębiorcą i niejako solidaryzuje się Pan z firmą Teka, ale proszę nie iść tą drogą i nie nazywać każdego niezadowolonego klienta przestępcą! To absurd  :smile: 




> ... nikogo nie bronię ale jakoś mi nie odpowiada polemika gdy z jednej strony jest imię, nazwisko, dokładny adres, nr. tel. nr. buta i kołnierzyka a z drugiej strony tylko nick.  Chcecie sobie publicznie nawrzucać? To z imienia i nazwiska inaczej uważam że jest to zwykły hejt. 
> 
> Polaków w piekle pilnować nie trzeba... http://natemat.pl/98153,polak-w-pols...my-nienawidzic


Nie potrafi Pan także rozróżnić opinii od hejtu- czy wpisy w książkach wpisów i zażaleń były hejtem, czy wyrazem niezadowolenia, że sprzedawczyni podaje mięso brudną ścierką?
Przeszkadza Panu brak imienia i nazwiska- czy również przeszkadzał on, gdy usługi były przez innych użytkowników chwalone, czy wtedy brak personaliów nie był problemem? Czy zachowanie przedsiębiorcy wystosowującego w moim kierunku groźby zachęca do podania imienia i nazwiska?

Rozumiem, że punkt widzenia klienta nie jest zbieżny z punktem widzenia wykonawcy- klient chce tanio, Wy drogo; klient chce dokładnie, Wy szybko. Ale standard obsługi po wykonianiu usługi w moim mniemaniu jest jeden i nie jest nim na pewno wyzywanie niezadowolonego klienta od hejterów czy (CO JEST KARYGODNE!) zastraszanie! 

Kontunuowanie polemiki w tym wątku z mojej strony uważam za zakończone. Dalsze moje wypowiedzi nie będą prowadziły do niczego więcej jak eskalacja napięć. Kto chciał (czy to potencjalny klient, czy też przedsiębiorca), to wyciągnął z całej tej sytuacji wniosek dla siebie. 



Wszystkim (może poza administracją forum, do której to p. Artur skierował swoje pismo, a która to administracja świetnie o tym wie) przypominam, że adres IP komputera i wszystkie dane podane przy rejestracji są moimi danymi osobowymi i podlegają ochronie zgodnie z ustawą. Wystąpić o nie może tylko policja, bądź prokuratura. Na szczęście ww. organy działają na podstawie prawa, a nie widzimisie jakiegoś przedsiębiorcy i zgłoszenie nie jest równoznaczne z podjęciem działań oraz założeniem sprawy. Nie złamałam żadnego prawa. Nie sądzę, by w interesie Pana Artura była droga sądowa. Może proszę po prostu następnym razem podnieść jakość usług...

Jednocześnie przyznaję, że mój post faktycznie nie nadaje się do 'białej listy'. Był on jednak napisany jako 'odpowiedź' na polecenie firmy Teka na poprzedniej stronie. Nie uważam, by firma ta zasługiwała na 'czarną listę'. Po prostu zaistniała zwykła, życiowa sytuacja- jest kilka osób zadowolonych, pojawia się też głos niezadowolenia. To jak zareagowała na ten głos firma Teka i z jakiej przedstawiła się strony, to już zupełnie inna sprawa i nie moja wina.

----------


## fighter1983

marqota czy firma TEKA zostala wezwana przez Ciebie do naprawy usterek i poprawy wykonanych prac?
jak przebiegala reklamacja?

----------


## autorus

Mnie bardzie interesuje czy w ogóle firma TEKA robiła u Ciebie wylewki miksokretem?  Nie interesuje mnie lanie wody tylko konkrety.

----------


## kori

Jesteśmy po montażu bramy garażowej.
Polecamy montażystów firmę Okna Drzwi net z Bemowa.
Bardzo sprawny i czysty montaż
Kontakt do p. Przemka *728 879 469*

----------


## kori

znacie kogoś kto zajmuje się doradzi i wykona odwodnienie.
Chodzi o możliwość spięcia rynien w zbiornik lub studnie chłonną
Teren mocno podmokły z wysokim wodami gruntowymi

----------


## EWBUD

> marqota czy firma TEKA zostala wezwana przez Ciebie do naprawy usterek i poprawy wykonanych prac?
> jak przebiegala reklamacja?


Ciekaw jestem czy doczekasz się odpowiedzi......
Mam wrażenie, że nie...

----------


## teka

krotko tylko powiem
1.nie wylewalem tej osobie zadnych posadzek
2.nie bylo zadnych reklamacji,telefonow do mnie itp
3 sprawe tak jak powiedzialem zaczne i skoncze a wynik wrzuce na pewno na forum
4 dzis lalem kolejne posadzki tym razem u formulowicza adamafcb-sprawdzi wypowie sie jak wyszlo
5 na youtube zaraz po wstawieniu  filmu dostalem 6komentarzy na k,h....itp. potem na email wiad od tej osoby"sciagne  Cie na budowei .łeb Ci upierd....."      final to 8miesiecy na 3 lata w zawieszeniu za grozby karalne.okazalo sie ze to konkurencja  z okolicy koszta pozwu,prawnika ,2 rozprawy  
6 tak jak kolega atsyrut z sochaczewa zalozyl sprawe firmie tynkarskiej tak ja zrobie zekomemu inwestorowi
7 wiele posadzek wylalem formulowiczom i nie bylo osoby ktora napisala ze zrobilem jakis slaby beton bo leje z kruszywem 2-8mm az rece pekaja
8 nela29 moze Ciebie raza i odstraszaja-nie wszyscy jestescie mili na budowach i z niejednej juz zwinelem sprzet.byly przypadki ze ktos sobie krzyczal na moich chlopakow  czy wypowiedzial slowa"a oni to od czego k....wa sa!!!!"mile?Pani z Otwocka-formulowiczka..mile to?
dla mnie juz koniec tematu.zostaniecie kiedys tam poinformowani przeze mnie .osoba ktora mnie oskarza nie zniknie z internetu,slad po niej bedzie,sciagniemy bilingi tel.a sprawe tak jak powiedzialem sglosze na policje

powiem Wam tylko tak -szkoda ze czlowiek sciaga sam Wasze posadzki,wraca styrany ma łapy do kolan,jeszcze siada na forum jak ma chwile doradza Wam.,odpisuje na wiadomosci,jezdzi w niedziele setki km niweluje Wam budowy a wpada tu  ktos i robi Ci kolo dupy.tylko,ze ten sie smieje kto sie smieje ostatni podobno.na razie zart sie udal a forum polknelo.

aha jeszcze odpowiedz tej pani na moja wiad..Panie Arturze, proszę nie zapomnieć wziąć ze sobą faktury VAT potwierdzającej wykonanie u mnie usługi...  "


czyli co pani sie boi czegos?mam nadzieje ze rowniez pani ma taka FV bo to chyba dziala w druga strone....
latwiej by bylo gdybym wiedzial na kogo ta FV :cool: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich
niemily artur :smile: 
"

----------


## kipi

> marqota czy firma TEKA zostala wezwana przez Ciebie do naprawy usterek i poprawy wykonanych prac?
> jak przebiegala reklamacja?


Bądźmy realistami. Nawet jeśli teka wykonywali posadzki użytkownikowi marqota i coś tam nie wyszło jak powinno to klamka zapadła. Jak można naprawić spękaną lub źle zatartą wylewkę nie demolując połowy domu? I o jakiej reklamacji może być tu mowa? Nie wyobrażam sobie teraz pruć wylewki z powodu kilku pęknięć, czy "złego zatarcia"

----------


## fighter1983

kipi ludzie na ksiezyc lataja a TY mowisz ze nie da sie posadzki naprawic?
po prostu ta antyreklama sie kupy nie trzyma.
ja tam sie nie znam... ale jakis niezadowolony pracownik moze sie tak mscic  :big tongue:

----------


## lucka6

my mamy słabej jakości wylewki (bardzo się kruszyły), co okazało się dopiero przy kładzeniu drewna. Po prostu musieliśmy wydać kilka tysięcy więcej na grunt żeby je wzmocnić......I też jesteśmy źli na wylewkarzy, ale u nas nie robił ich Teka  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

No cóż... ale wylewki to taka prosta robota dla głupiego. Prostsze to chyba już tylko malowanie jest  :wink:

----------


## E w e l

Ludzie co tu się porobiło, *to jest temat o polecanych wykonawcach* a nie o waszych narzekaniach i kłótniach. *Idźcie sobie do odpowiedniego tematu gdzie toczy się takie spory*, lub załóżcie nowy dotyczący danej firmy i po sprawie. Dwie strony złośliwości i kłótni... gratuluję.
Mam nadzieję, że nie macie mi za złe moich uwag.

*Poniższym pragnę zakończyć tu wasze spory, zreanimować wątek i sprowadzam go na właściwy tor.*   :smile: 




*Warszawa i okolice:*

Ponieważ część prac mam już wykonanych i zarówno wylewki jak i tynki mają już płytki, to wiem czy były równe i co mówili o nich inni wykonawcy  :smile: 
Postanowiłam ułatwić innym życie i polecić *kilka sprawdzonych i godnych polecenia* osób/firm:

*Tynki:*
Tynkarzy wybrałam gdy zobaczyłam tynki w nowym bloku u koleżanki  :smile:  zdobyłam ich namiary i zaprosiłam na tynkowanie domu. Cena wyjściowa była wyższa niż w ówczesnym czasie o około 2zł na 1m2 jednak gdy obejrzeli dom, sprawdzili kąty i piony ścian zeszli o 1,5zł na m2.
Przyjechała ekipa chyba z 8 osób i w tydzień zrobili mi cały dom, trochę się bałam czy ściany będą równe (bo jak dla mnie, to ekspresowe tempo) ale po sprawdzeniu tynków (w późniejszym czasie również przez glazurnika) okazało się, że tynki są równiutkie i to samo tyczy się kątów. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała, zutylizowała śmieci, worki itp. pozostawiając po sobie porządek.
*Szef 601836890
Kier Ekipy 509988837*

*Wylewki:*
Ekipa polecona przez wyżej wspomnianych tynkarzy, panowie dokładni, u mnie w domu tam gdzie docelowo będą deski, wylewki zrobili niższe o 5mm i nie kręcili nosami, że to trudne i pracochłonne zadanie tym bardziej, że dodatkowo w salonie ramkę mieli zrobić o 5mm wyższą od reszty  (salon z kuchnią otwartą i spiżarnią w kształcie litery U więc nie było to łatwe). Glazurnik po sprawdzeniu, mówił, że rzadko widzi się tak proste wylewki a i do spadków się nie mógł przyczepić.
Niestety nie pamiętam i nie mam ich imion bo figurują u mnie w telefonie jako wylewki od Andrzeja  :smile:  a minęło już trochę czasu, ale brak imion nie powinien stanowić problemu.
*510305700
510797953*

*Glazura*
O tak dokładnego glazurnika jakiego miałam jest bardzo trudno. Detalista któremu nic nie umknie, widać że ma pojęcie o tym co robi, potrafi doradzić, nic nie upraszcza a nawet utrudnia sobie pracę by efekt był jeszcze lepszy. Jakość pracy na najwyższym poziomie.
Jego mam z naszego forum, padło na niego gdy przeczytałam jedną opinię *tu link do tej opinii* miałam obiekcje bo niewiele jest o nim na forum, poza jego wypowiedziami, jednak z polecanych akurat on miał  dogodny dla mnie termin. Jak się później podczas pracy okazało, mało jest o nim na forum bo zazwyczaj nie ma terminów i robił raptem u dwóch czy trzech osób z forum a ja jestem kolejną.
*wingerman
692867776*

Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłam.

----------


## autorus

> my mamy słabej jakości wylewki (bardzo się kruszyły), co okazało się dopiero przy kładzeniu drewna. Po prostu musieliśmy wydać kilka tysięcy więcej na grunt żeby je wzmocnić......I też jesteśmy źli na wylewkarzy, ale u nas nie robił ich Teka


Ty to potrafisz trzymać w napięciu. W połowie posta zaczęło mi być słabo i zaczałem się pocić  :smile: 
Bo na forum rożne osoby maja różną wiarygodność. Ty masz sporą z wiadomych względów  :smile:

----------


## autorus

*EWEL*  nie dziw się tym postom. To bardzo ważna informacja dla inwestorów. Np dla mnie. Już raz jak pisałem byłem w sądzie i nie zamierzam tego powtarzać.

----------


## kipi

> kipi ludzie na ksiezyc lataja a TY mowisz ze nie da sie posadzki naprawic?
> po prostu ta antyreklama sie kupy nie trzyma.
> ja tam sie nie znam... ale jakis niezadowolony pracownik moze sie tak mscic


wszystko się da, tylko kwestia ceny i czy wykonawca poczuje się na tyle, żeby teraz szlifować beton i robić samopoziom za cenę wyższą niż on wziął za całą robotę.

----------


## fighter1983

> wszystko się da, tylko kwestia ceny i czy wykonawca poczuje się na tyle, żeby teraz szlifować beton i robić samopoziom za cenę wyższą niż on wziął za całą robotę.


pytanie czy zostal o to zapytany. i czy faktycznie mialo miejsce omawiane tu i zglaszane przez swiezaka zdarzenie.
A nawet jezeli mialo miejsce - zenujace jest podejscie "bo sie zarejestruje na forum i Pana opisze" 
Moderatorzy powinni natychmiast takich uzytkownikow banowac. Bo 9 na 10 przypadkow to jakies wpisy odwetowe badz wpisy nieuczciwej konkurencji.
poza tym spory wszelkie rozwiazuje sie inaczej niz piszac jakies glupoty na forum

----------


## zbigor

@marqota   przestań bić pianę tylko podaj swoje namiary ale nie koniecznie z nazwiska  tak by teka mógł sie ustosunkować do tego czy robił wylewkwę czy nie robił. Jeśli nie robił, a Ty twierdzisz, że robił to masz zapewne na to jakąś umowę,  by złapać go na kłamstwie. Inaczej to Ty jesteś niewiarygodna.
@nela29   mnie podobne wypowiedzi nie zniechęcają. Zrozum, że niektórzy ludzie nie mają lekkiego pióra tylko ciężką rękę od fizycznej pracy. Nie umniejszając nic wypowiedzi teka  to  jest to całkiem przyzwoity poziom  jak na budowlańca. Miałem kilka lat do czynienia z majstarmi, kierbudami , dyrektorami dużych kontraktów wiec mam o tym jakieś pojęcie. Można trafić na kompletnego młotka, który w swoim fachu robi cuda albo klnąc jak stado szewców zarządza dużą budową. Ja tam wolę dobrze zrobioną robotę od dobrej gadki. 

Ogólnie jestem zdania, że nawet osoba fizyczna powinna mieć na tyle odwagi by nie chować sie za anonimowość internetu tylko "punktując" wykonawcę pokazać palcem co zrobił źle i mieć na to konkretne dowody.  Inaczej to tylko wylewanie żalu.

btw
Nie mam z teka nic wspólnego. Nie widziałem człowieka, nie wiem czy będzie u mnie robił wylewki, ale nie trawię takich anonimowych połajanek 

ps
Może by sie jakiś mod obudził i poczyścił wątek bo tu już od dawna oprócz poleceń jest masa próśb o namiary i robi się smietnik.

----------


## E w e l

> *EWEL*  nie dziw się tym postom. To bardzo ważna informacja dla inwestorów. Np dla mnie. Już raz jak pisałem byłem w sądzie i nie zamierzam tego powtarzać.


Kurcze no nie dziwię się, że ktoś tu poddał krytyce poleconą firmę... dobrze, że to zrobił.
Jednak jeśli pojawia się dalsza dyskusja na jej temat, to mamy taki temacik
*MAZOWIECKIE - czarna lista wykonawców*
 i to w nim powinny toczyć się te waśnie i zatargi. Można też założyć nowy temat dotyczący problemów, uwag itp. konkretnej firmy i tam kontynuować zatarg.
Tak więc panowie, jeśli chcecie się kłócić, to odsyłam do wspomnianego przeze mnie tematu a tu dajcie linka do nowego miejsca postu i po kłopocie.


PS. A teraz uwaga *pytanie retoryczne*. Może ta cała dyskusja, to wynik zbieżności nazw dwóch różnych firm?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## merik

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę dekarzy, która robiła nam daszek.Dostarczają również materiały .Młode chłopaki ,ale wiedzą co w trawie piszczy.Lipy ni ma.Oczywiście jak ktoś chciałby zobaczyć efekt ich pracy problemu nie ma.Kontakt Michał Łączyński  508-253-024.Polecam !!!


Mi ta firma robiła nie "daszek" ale duży dach. Wydawał się bardzo prosty bo był tylko jedno spadzisty. Ale prostą robotę też można spier..... oczywiście po roku od wykonania już zaczęło cieknąć w okolicach kominów. Dobrze że nie miałem położonej wełny to można od razu było wychwycić w którym miejscu. Po kilkunastu telefonach przyjechała ekipa która stwierdziła że cieknie przez kratki wentylacyjne. Więc zgodnie z sugestią wykonawcy streczem zakręciliśmy komin. Jednak po kolejnych ulewach znowu ciekło. Powiedziałem oczywiście to wykonawcy i co???? Później już przestał odbierać telefony.

Dlatego z czystym sumieniem odradzam tą firmę. Niestety teraz muszę zatrudnić kolejną firmę która poprawi dach.

----------


## jarekkur

> Kiepsko zatarte, bardzo kruche, byle jak zrobione zbrojenie. Najgorsze jest to, że wydaje się, że Pan Artur w teorii wie jak zrobić wszystko dobrze.
> 
> Oto wiadomość, którą otrzymałam dziś od p.Artura:
> 
> 
> Szczerze przyznam, że jestem w szoku. Jeśli ktoś chciałby skorzystać z firmy Teka, a później być zastraszanym- polecam.


proszę o więcej informacji na ten temat. Jestem rzeczoznawcą w zakresie jakości podłoży i posadzek podłogowych. Wiem skądinąd, że TEKA z Płocka robi mocne podkłady, których wytrzymałość była sprawdzana na  ścinanie metoda Presso-mess i zrywanie metodą Pull-Off. Otrzymane kilkakrotnie wyniki poświadczały, że podkłady podłogowe wykonane przez TEKA są przygotowane do klejenia na nich nawet desek wielkogabarytowych. Wynik presso-messem to od  2,30  do 3,2N/mm2, a na zrywanie Pull-Offem 1,8 do 2,6N/mm2. Minimum potrzebne to dla presso-messu 2,0N/mm2 a Pull-Off 1,0-1,2N/mm2.
Jakie wyniki były u Ciebie? Zaznaczam, że każdą wylewkę (podkład podłogowy) należy przed klejeniem mechanicznie przeszlifować gruboziarnistym papierem ściernym.
Jaka podłoga miała być u Ciebie kładziona. Możesz  załączyć kilka zdjęć tej wylewki. Może zawiera zbyt drobne uziarnienie kruszywa, może jest tam tylko piasek 0-2mm. może została przelana woda0inaczej mówiąc nie zachowany stosunek w/c itp. Opisz na czym polega wadliwość tej wylewki  i dołącz zdjęcia.
Proszę napisać na czym polega kruchość tych wylewek. Czy sa rysy na nich czy byc może już spękania? Czy była przykryta folią przez około 10 dni?
Wylewki zatrte tak dalece, że robia wrażenie zeszkliwionej są największym utrapieniem parkieciarzy. Na takich zatartych na "śmierć" wylewkach wielu parkieciarzy poległo, tylko dlatego, że nie potrafili się wybronic. Tak zatarta wylewka nie ma kohezji z warstwą głębszą podłoża i pod wpływem pracy drewna odspaja się razem z klejem, którym przyklejono parkiet lub deski.  Takich klepek i desek mam dla ostrzeżenia potencjalnych klientów wystarczająco duzo!  
Jeżeli powierzchnia Twojej wylewki jest zatarta na ostro, to ma kohezję z całą wylewką. Nalezy ją przeszlifować odkurzyć zagruntować gruntem do kleju poliuretanowego i kleić klejem pu. Myślę, że twój parkieciarz ją tak ocenił. Jezeli się nie pomyliłem to zwróć baczniejszą uwagę na tego gościa. Wylewki o odpowiedniej wytrzymałości na ściskanie 20-30N/mm2, powinny być zacierane na ostro! Parkieciarze nie rozpoznają problemu o którym tutaj piszę. Za to maja oni a przedewszystkim użytkownik podłogi później problemy!
Chcesz pomocy dotyczącej konkretynie Twojego problemu dołącz zdjęcia i odpowiedz na pytania?
Także te : kiedy wykonano wylewkę?
Jaki użyto do niej cement?
ile użyto uziarnienie kruszywa?
Jaki był stosunek wody do cementu?
Czy dodawano plastyfikatory, jezeli tak to jakie i w jakiej ilości?
Czy wiesz do jakiego poziomu musi wyschnąc Twoja wylewka, aby układac na niej drewno?
Jak gruba jest wylewka?
Jakie drewno chcesz ułożyć?
Na czym polega byle jak zrobione zbrojenie? Skąd wiesz, że jest byle jak zrobione, jeżeli zbrojenie jest wewnątrz wylewki?
Czy chodzi o zbrojenie rozsiane?
Czy pod wylewką jest ogrzewanie podłogowe?
Na czym polega kruchość i jak głęboko sięga wykruszenie?
Czy ślady rysika stalowego przy docisku 0,75N/mm2, powodują głębokie ślady? Przed próbą rysikową należy miejsce sprawdzane przeszlifować aby usunąc luźne drobiny piasku!

----------


## jarekkur

> Hej, 
> poszukuję stolarza do podłogi z desek na legarach. Może macie sprawdzonego fachowca? 
> Będę wdzięczna za info 
> M.


 jak już to szukaj stolarza z wiedzą dotyczącą powszechnie  uznanych nowoczesnych zasad parkieciarstwa!

----------


## marqota

> proszę o więcej informacji na ten temat. Jestem rzeczoznawcą w zakresie jakości podłoży i posadzek podłogowych.


Jarekkur, niestety na część z Twoich pytań nie jestem w stanie udzielić odpowiedzi, gdyż wymagają zbyt specjalistycznej wiedzy. Na parę mogę odpowiedzieć na podstawie tego co widziałam (np. została skuta część posadzki i nie było tam zbrojenia z siatki, mimo że miało być). Jak już wspomniałam wcześniej, uważam że nie jest to właściwy wątek do rozwijania tego tematu...
Mam do Ciebie prośbę, napisz mi w prywatnej wiadomości ile może kosztować opinia rzeczoznawcy. Postaram się zamówić taką opinię dla własnej wiadomości.

----------


## MonDav

GORĄCO POLECAM EKIPĘ PANA ROBERTA HAWRYLAKA (SELKI) DO OCIEPLEŃ DACHÓW I WSZYSTKIEGO CO SIĘ ŁĄCZY Z KARTON-GIPSEM  :smile:  PAN ROBERT Z EKIPĄ ROBILI U NAS W 2012 OCIEPLENIE DACHU I CAŁĄ ZABUDOWĘ DO DOMU - PODWIESZANE SUFITY, DODATKOWE ŚCIANKI Z PÓŁKAMI. MUSZĘ PRZYZNAĆ BEZ ZAJĄKNIĘCIA, ŻE BYŁA TO NA PEWNO JEDNA Z NAJLEPSZYCH (ALBO I NAJLEPSZA) EKIPA, KTÓRĄ GOŚCILIŚMY NA BUDOWIE. BARDZO TERMINOWI, BARDZO DOKŁADNI I PROFESJONALNI, UPRZEJMI, STRASZNIE SYMPATYCZNI I PO PROSTU ZNAJĄ SIĘ NA SWOJEJ PRACY  :smile:  W 2013 PAN ROBERT Z PRZESYMPATYCZNĄ EKIPĄ ROBILI U NAS DODATKOWĄ ZABUDOWĘ I W TYM ROKU TYDZIEŃ TEMU RÓWNIEŻ  :smile:  POMIMO OGROMNEGO ZAŁADOWANIA PRACĄ, ZNALAZŁ DLA NAS CZAS  :smile:  PAN ROBERT Z EKIPĄ TO ZŁOTE CHŁOPAKI  :smile: ) :wiggle:

----------


## vadiol

> Warszawa i okolice:
> 
> Nie udzielałem się na forum, ale sporo cennych informacji z forum wziąłem (m.in. opinie  o Zbychu i Vadiolu). 
> Kończę budowę (Międzylesie) i mogę gorąco polecić następujące ekipy (w kolejności wykonywanych prac):
> 1/ alarm - forumowy Zbych vel SŁAWOMIR Trojak DELTA-TECHNIC (nie ma co pisać o zaletach, wszystko jest na forum), 
> 2/ glazura, biały montaż - forumowy Vadiol (tak jak Zbych, fachowiec w każdym calu), tel. 66 48 37 837
> 3/ gładzie i malowanie - Pan Łukasz i M&M Remonts http://www.mm-remonts.pl/, sprawnie i szybko, ale nie kosztem jakości, 
> 4/ kostka granitowa i betonowa - Pan Rafał i LewGardenBruk http://lewgardenbruk.com.pl/, podobnie bezproblemowo i z należytą jakością.


Bardzo dziękuję

----------


## salik

> GORĄCO


Zaciął Ci się chyba capslock (hint: w Internecie pisanie wielkimi literami uważa się za krzyk).

----------


## tygryska_13

Witam serdecznie 
od dłuższego czasu poszukuje dobrego kominkarza, ktory zna sie na DGP. i tak szukam i szukam i napewno z kogos jestescie zadowoleni tylko nie pochwaliliście go jeszcze 
pozdrawiam

----------


## mokoc

> Witam serdecznie 
> od dłuższego czasu poszukuje dobrego kominkarza, ktory zna sie na DGP. i tak szukam i szukam i napewno z kogos jestescie zadowoleni tylko nie pochwaliliście go jeszcze 
> pozdrawiam


Tygryska - u mnie wlasnie teraz dziala kominkarz. dokladny i sprawdzony u paru znajomych. Moge podac Ci jego nr tel 600 294 318. pozdrawiam M

----------


## mokoc

Ostatnio rzadziej zaglądam na forum, ale korzystając z okazji, *chciałabym polecić wykonawcę gładzi gipsowych* pan Piotra - forumowego *Ewbuxxxo*;
Gładzie wykonane bardzo starannie, wszystko teraz jest gładkie i lśniace :yes: 
Ewbuxxxo połozył u na tez na częsci powierzchni Alpol zamiast standardowej gładzi. wyszło tez fajnie :yes: 
Terminowy, kontaktowy i bardzo sympatyczny wykonawca. Polecam  :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

Ocieplenie skończone więc przyszedł czas na polecenie ekipy. Tak jak i tynki 
cementowo-wapienne tak i ocieplenie robiła firma SAIN. Szczerze polecam, 
kontakt z panem Hubertem rewelacyjny. Mimo że na budowie byłem prawie 
codziennie to tak naprawdę nie musiałem. Tynki wewnętrzne wykonane starannie 
zarówno pod względem geometrii jak i wizualnym. Brygada pracowita i 
sympatyczna  :Smile:  Ocieplenie budynku: chłopaki znają się na rzeczy każdą 
szczelinkę piankowali, styropian starannie docinany przy skosach, dodatkowo 
murłatę obkleili styro 2cm a wszystkie szczelinki starannie zapiankowane, 
wykonali także podbitkę. Dodatkowo chłopaki bardzo rozmowni i sympatyczni. 
Zresztą sąsiadom tak się podobała jakość prac firmy SAIN, że chcą żeby u 
jednych położyli tynk zewnetrzny a u drugiego poprawili po innych 
"fachowcach" i nałożyli jeszcze raz siatkę z klejem i tynk zewnętrzny. 
Naprawdę firma SAIN jest godna polecenia! Oby więcej było takich ekip!!

----------


## fuxszyk

Witam
szukam ekipy do tapetowania. Chcę by wszystko wyszło równo. Czy możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## strix

niestety miałem awarię skrzynki i wcięło mi korespondencję z jednym z forumowiczów - na prośbę wklejam tutaj namiar na tynki cem-wap i wykonczeniowke (obecnie to już nawet kompleksowo od stanu surowego z dachem pod klucz praktycznie - kleją fajnie zufane ekipy - biorą odpowiedzialność za całość - sami robią pięknie glazury terakoty, wszelkie kartongipsy itd)

rewelacyjne tynki cem-wap -  sprawdzony i polecany na forum juz wielokrotnie Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - tylko terminy trzeba raczej sporo naprzod klepac 

mialem tez swietnych hydraulików z sochaczewa Nev-Instal. Usługi hydrauliczne. Zatorski T. 602 749 729 - chociaż poniżej p, Chmiel obecnie też jest w stanie dać bdb ekipę która robi już tak, żeby oni mieli jak najmniej problemów z glazurami w łazience, robieniem pryszniców bez brodzików - odpływ w podłodze etc.

Wykonczeniowka  Lukasz Chmiel - w zasadzie obecnie wszystko zrobią jak wejda na SSZ aż pod klucz włącznie z kostką przed domem itd (sami łącznie z właścicielem robią wykończeniówkę - glazury terakoty, sufity podwieszane, całe karton gipsy, ale są w stanie zapewnić dobre ekipy i ładnie to spinają w całość - biorą też za całość odpowiedzialność - ceny srednie w strone wyzszych, ale warto, bo czasami najtaniej = najdrozej pozniej). Firma się rozwinęła odkąd u mnie robili tylko wykończeniówkę  i wiem, że teraz biorą już tylko bardziej kompleksowe roboty np. ocieplenia, wszystkie karton gipsy, glazury terakoty po całości - nie wchodzą tylko np. w jedną łazienkę czy klika m2 terakoty. Ale jak masz dla nich cały dom to warto - bo naprawdę ekipa która chce zrobić sprawnie, zarobić i zostawić  po sobie dobre wspomnienia . Namiary na www.lukaszchmiel.pl 

s

----------


## tomo244

> )
> 
> rewelacyjne tynki cem-wap -  sprawdzony i polecany na forum juz wielokrotnie Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - tylko terminy trzeba raczej sporo naprzod klepac


Pan Majkrzak miał u mnie robić tynki na początku maja . termin był już uzgodniony w styczniu ale mnie wystawił. Oczywiście nie wiem czy mówił prawdę czy stwierdził że ma jednak do mnie za daleko. co prawda w miarę z klasa ponieważ zadzwonił  w miarę wcześniej i dał namiar na innego tynkarza z którym co prawda się umówiłem na tynki ale zawsze to już wszystko sie przesuwa o ponad miesiąc.

----------


## autorus

no ale jednak się zachował . Do mnie swego czasu miał tynkarz dotrzec i zapomniał. Przypomniało mu się jak juz miałem inną ekipę po 3 miesiącach.

----------


## kori

Czy możecie polecić sprawdzona  ekipę od kostki brukowej??

----------


## Nefer

Cze Kori  :smile:  668-664-705 - Michał.

----------


## kori

dzieki Nefer

Korzystając z okazji polecam ekipę montującą kominek.
Firma *Centrum komina z Zielonej Góry* www.kominki.fm
Projekt kominka przygotowanie rzetelnie. Usługa wykonana kompleksowo, czysto, kamień idealnie zamonotwany. 
Montaż wykonany w ciągu 1 dnia
Po montażu pełne przeszkolenie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona
Serdeczne podziękowania za współpracę dla Pana Michała Piotrowskiego 513 074 534 oraz pana Daniela.

----------


## adamfcb

> dzieki Nefer
> 
> Korzystając z okazji polecam ekipę montującą kominek.
> Firma *Centrum komina z Zielonej Góry* www.kominki.fm
> Projekt kominka przygotowanie rzetelnie. Usługa wykonana kompleksowo, czysto, kamień idealnie zamonotwany. 
> Montaż wykonany w ciągu 1 dnia
> Po montażu pełne przeszkolenie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona
> Serdeczne podziękowania za współpracę dla Pana Michała Piotrowskiego 513 074 534 oraz pana Daniela.


Też jestem umówiony z Panem Michałem na zabudowę wkładu, u mnie w Markach za taką zabudowę prawie drugie tyle mi krzykneli :ohmy:

----------


## autorus

I z zielonej gory gostek pod wawe bedzie jechal ?

----------


## salik

> I z zielonej gory gostek pod wawe bedzie jechal ?


Tak, oni kiedyś mieli większość klientów w Niemczech/Wawie...

----------


## aleksander909

Nic dziwnego, "Kiedys" wszedzie tak to dzialalo  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> I z zielonej gory gostek pod wawe bedzie jechal ?


Do mnie jechał. Nawet 2 razy  :smile:

----------


## autorus

no to szacun.

----------


## kori

Polecam centrum komina
Dokładnie niegdyś podbili Niemcy a teraz cała Polska.
Pewna i dobra robota.

A juz we wtorek myślę pojawi się kolejne polecenie....

----------


## aleksander909

a co Was tak dziwi ? ;p polak do stanow pojedzie za praca to nie pojedzie do innego miasta ?  :bye:

----------


## FIX

Witam,

Proszę o podanie namiarów na sprawdzonego wykonawce schodów z drewna.

----------


## azusa

Ja też polecam Panów z Centrum Komina. Fachowo, solidnie, dodatkowo mieliśmy bardzo trudny do cięcia wykrój kamienia, ale świetnie sobie z tym poradzili. I ceny konkurencyjne.
A co do schodów, to u nas robił polecany już wielokrotnie na FM Pan Lasek i też go mogę polecić :smile:

----------


## autorus

aż wszedłem na ich stronę, tyle poleceń. No zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## FIX

> Ja też polecam Panów z Centrum Komina. Fachowo, solidnie, dodatkowo mieliśmy bardzo trudny do cięcia wykrój kamienia, ale świetnie sobie z tym poradzili. I ceny konkurencyjne.
> A co do schodów, to u nas robił polecany już wielokrotnie na FM Pan Lasek i też go mogę polecić


azusa 

 dziękuje ,Pana Laska już znalazłam bo jest polecany kilka stron wcześniej, liczę na polecenie jeszcze innego wykonawcy choćby dla porównania ceny czy terminów

----------


## kori

Tym razem gorąco, bardzo gorąco polecam ekipę Misiaczków od zabudowy karton gips i ocieplenia
Panowie elegancko poradzili sobie z naszym poddaszem
Ocieplenie stropu 2x15cm wełna, do tego skos do kalenicy 1x15cm wełna.
Na strychu nabita podłoga z osb. Zamontowane anemostaty. Wszystko 3 razy zaszpachlowane i zagruntowane pod malowanie.
Ekipa czysta, sumienna, i bardzo ale to bardzo pracowita. Na budowie codziennie porządek
Współpraca z Misiaczkami to przyjemność dla Inwestora.
Zawsze doradzą, podpowiedzą dobre rozwiązania. Przypilnują budowy
Skarby na budowie
Pozdrawiam p. Roberta, Wojtka, Jarka i Stanisława.

Gdy będziecie szukali ekipy od ocieplenia dachu i zabudowy GK - polecam ekipę 
nr kontaktowy *502-469-645*

----------


## art6

> azusa 
> 
>  dziękuje ,Pana Laska już znalazłam bo jest polecany kilka stron wcześniej, liczę na polecenie jeszcze innego wykonawcy choćby dla porównania ceny czy terminów



właśnie ceny, dziś rozmawiałem z parkieciarzem który robi też schody, ceny jakie usłyszałem to 65zł  za m2 parkietu (robocizna), odnośnie schodów dębowych, trep 3cm , przy 17 trepach cena to 15.000 z materiałem , co wydaje mi się dość drogo

bardzo proszę o opinię w kwestii cen

pozdrawiam
Art6

----------


## autorus

To nie dział na wyceny.

----------


## adamfcb

Trochę spóźnione ale ważne że jest :smile:  Polecam firmę teka od wylewek, kontakt przed i potem wykonanie WZOROWE!

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Chciałem odświeżyć kwestie polecanych firm dekarskich z okolic Jabłonny, Legionowa

Prosiłbym o przedstawienie doświadczeń z firmami:
- DachMur
- Dachekspert
- TopDach
- DachCeramik

Te firmy znalazłem w naszej okolicy, chciałbym z jedną z nich wykonać pokrycie dachowe.

----------


## kori

Ja polecam topdach i niezastapionego Pana Krzysztofa

----------


## Adam626

Polecam firmę Rapi Bramy garazowe Rafał Piwowarczyk http://rapi.eu/. Dziś zamontowali mi bramę Normstahl, wszystko w/g planu, rodzinna firma, miła atmosfera, dobra cena.

----------


## gosiasad

Odpowiedziałam w temacie "czy ktoś budował z firmą dach mur z jabłonnej?"



> Jestem w trakcie współpracy z firmą TopDach. Co prawda nie powinno się "chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca" ale jak do tej  pory współpraca układa się dobrze. Pan Paweł nawet jak nie odbierze telefonu, stara się oddzwonić lub przesyła informacje e-mailem. Ostatecznie wypowiem się po zakończeniu dachu.

----------


## art6

> To nie dział na wyceny.


A który dział jest na wyceny?

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Poleci ktoś projektanta przyłącza gazowego ?

----------


## srebrnydom

Witam, 
czy ktoś kojarzy Tego Pana i Jego ekipę? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alama...607477?fref=ts

----------


## nela29

> Witam !
> 
> Poleci ktoś projektanta przyłącza gazowego ?


698 660 947 - Daniel Smoliński. Trzeba go troszkę poganiać, ale współpracuje z wykonawcą (Hubertem) który wtyki ma takie, że uzgodnienia z gazownią w jeden dzień robi  :smile:  Powołaj się na bliźniaka w Wesołej  :smile:

----------


## teka

> Trochę spóźnione ale ważne że jest Polecam firmę teka od wylewek, kontakt przed i potem wykonanie WZOROWE!


bardzo dziekuje...no i polecam sie

----------


## rafał2011

> Ja polecam topdach i niezastapionego Pana Krzysztofa


Nie ma ludzi niezastąpionych  :wink:

----------


## srebrnydom

Witam,
czy ktoś kojarzy Tego Pana i Jego ekipę? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alama...607477?fref=ts

----------


## Asia...

Witam
Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do dachów ?
Okolice Góry Kalwarii/Piaseczna  :yes:

----------


## Asia...

> Witam !
> 
> Poleci ktoś projektanta przyłącza gazowego ?


Janusz Nowak
Warszawa ul.Okrąg 12/34
tel.621 55 01 lub 601 315 501
...i nie trzeba nikogo poganiać

----------


## m.orzech

Witam,

po 7 latach od zamieszkania potrzebuję odświeżyć dom i w związku z tym poszukuję solidnej i profesjonalnej ekipy / fachowców 
1/ architekta, który zaaranżuje na nowo elewację zewnętrzną domu,
2/ ekipy, która pomaluje dom, 
3/ ekipy, która wykona remont wewnątrz domu, gładzie, listy przypodłogowe, wymiana fugi, malowanie pomieszczeń, 
4/ ekipy, która wykona i zamontuje drewnianą balustradę na balkonie, 
5/ ekipy, która odświeży schody drewniane wewnątrz domu.

Będę bardzo wdzieczna za kontakty do solidnych fachowców, którzy są naprawdę dobrzy w tym co robią, a nie przeciętni.
Dom jednorodzinny - Błonie - projekt M-130

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasz860910

> bardzo dziekuje...no i polecam sie



Ja też polecam firme Teka (zajmująca się posadzkami maszynowymi). Widziałem wiele prac tej firmy i nigdy żaden inwestor nie miał zastrzeżeń ani uwag do jakości wykonanego podkładu (posadzki)

----------


## autorus

A ja pole ce TEKA ale dopiero jak zrobi mi podłogi  :big lol:   A to niestety się przesuwa  :sad:  Ponieważ najpierw inne prace sa konieczne do zrobienia.

----------


## ElemenT

Polecam studniarza z okolicy Wiązowna i Józefowa.

Aqua Centrum Ekologia Leszek Faliński.

Wiercili u mnie studnię głebinową głębokość 30m. Dobry sprzęt, szybko poszło choć warstwa 15m gliny pod ziemią.
Dodatkowo skompletowali sprzęt do studni budowlanej (pompa, zawory i wyprowadzenie wąż ogrodowy).

----------


## ziuta62

Polecam firmę TEKA z p. Arturem na czele. Po forumowej znajomości przyjechali na Podhale i zrobili mi fachowe wylewki pod podłogi drewniane. Super kontakt przed pracami i po. Szczegółowy opis dla parkieciarzy mam wydrukowany. Mimo kłopotów z naszej strony wszystko skończyło się dobrze i moje
''niezatarte''  na gładko wylewki robią furorę w okolicy.

----------


## flyer2

Witam.Pilnie poszukuję solidnej ekipy od podbitki.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Witajcie,
Potrzebuję namiar na dobrą i tanią koparkę.
oraz
Ekipę do realizacji przepustu przez rów melioracyjny (mostka) i zjazdu.
lokalizacja Ożarów Mazowiecki

----------


## T0MII

> Janusz Nowak
> Warszawa ul.Okrąg 12/34
> tel.621 55 01 lub 601 315 501
> ...i nie trzeba nikogo poganiać


Pan Janusz niestety już nie żyje. Firma ma swoją kontynuację u syna p. Janusza.
Irek Nowak - 601 283 809

----------


## kori

Koparka Ożarów Maz 602-261-136

----------


## tommy72

Witam serdecznie
Szukam specjalisty od alarmu w okolicy Nadarzyna - potrzebuję dostosować instalację opartą na Satelu do normalnego użytkowania. Na razie chodzi jeszcze w trybie "budowlanym" - nie wszystkie czujki, brak stref itp...

Prosze o info ewentualnie propozycje od osób zajmujących się tematem zawodowo.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## salik

> Witam serdecznie
> Szukam specjalisty od alarmu w okolicy Nadarzyna - potrzebuję dostosować instalację opartą na Satelu do normalnego użytkowania. Na razie chodzi jeszcze w trybie "budowlanym" - nie wszystkie czujki, brak stref itp...


Polecam Pana Roberta, czyli forumowego 'arma' - http://www.arm.pl/

----------


## lucka6

> Pan Janusz niestety już nie żyje. Firma ma swoją kontynuację u syna p. Janusza.
> Irek Nowak - 601 283 809


Jeśli Pan Ireneusz, to my też mamy od niego projekty przyłączy, nie było żadnego problemu, więc też polecam  :smile:

----------


## teka

> Polecam firmę TEKA z p. Arturem na czele. Po forumowej znajomości przyjechali na Podhale i zrobili mi fachowe wylewki pod podłogi drewniane. Super kontakt przed pracami i po. Szczegółowy opis dla parkieciarzy mam wydrukowany. Mimo kłopotów z naszej strony wszystko skończyło się dobrze i moje
> ''niezatarte''  na gładko wylewki robią furorę w okolicy.


Również dziękuję za polecenie.Bardzo miło będziemy z chłopakami wspominali ten wyjazd i przesympatyczną Panią Małgorzatę z Mężem.Posadzki były obiecane już wcześniej więc słowa musiałem dotrzymać.Problemy no cóż są zawsze przy budowaniu więc nie ma co się przejmować.najważniejsze,że mogliśmy pomóc. :tongue: 
 tel 692796235 Artur
www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl

----------


## bettka

Witam, szukam ekipy do malowania tynków cem.-wap., tapetowania i takie tam drobne prace wykończeniowe

----------


## mwie

Czy miał ktoś do czynienia z dobrą firmą od docieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych, pracującą czasem na wełnie mineralnej? Szukam takiej ekipy, dokładnej i sprawdzonej z okolic Warszawy. Bardzo proszę o wszelkie namiary, przekopałam już całe forum, i nic...

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy miał ktoś do czynienia z dobrą firmą od docieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych, pracującą czasem na wełnie mineralnej? Szukam takiej ekipy, dokładnej i sprawdzonej z okolic Warszawy. Bardzo proszę o wszelkie namiary, przekopałam już całe forum, i nic...


Slabo kopales:
Hubert - firma SAIN: 509499922
Piotrek - ewbuxxxo - 667003003
wreszcie - Astrobud  :smile:  fighter1983 - 792030206

Wszyscy robimy w Warszawie, wszyscy docieplalismy welna zarowno FasrockLL jak i FrontrockMax.
Moja realizacja w Ciechanowie na welnie wlasnie dwugestosciowej FrontrockMaxE (zeszly rok): + system Caparola w NQG u foriumowicza DDP

----------


## mwie

p. Hubert nie pracuje na wełnie. A ja poszukuję kogoś do "trudnej roboty", i dlatego bardzo chciałabym ujrzeć jakiekolwiek pozytywne referencje inwestorów. Do ułożenia na ścianach 40cm Isovera...

----------


## fighter1983

> p. Hubert nie pracuje na wełnie. A ja poszukuję kogoś do "trudnej roboty", i dlatego bardzo chciałabym ujrzeć jakiekolwiek pozytywne referencje inwestorów. Do ułożenia na ścianach 40cm Isovera...


Ktorej welny dokladnie z Isovera? Czy welna w jednej grubosci? Z jakiego materialu jest budynek i jak wysoko? Czy to ma byc z wyprawa z tynku czy przewidziane sa jakies ciezkie elementy? Wstawki: Kamien, drewno, hpl?
Czy jest jakis projekt tej elewacji. Czy mozna to zrobic na zasadzie fasady podwieszanej, gdzie welne montuje sie jak pod drewno, zamiast drewna wchodzi plyta cementowo wloknowa na ktora daje sie wyprawe cienkowarstwowa?

Zaloz nowy watek. Bardzo ciekawa sprawa, trudna elewacja, ale takie lubimy najbardziej  :smile:  
Hubert jak z nim ostatnio rozmawialem to mowil ze robi na welnie.

----------


## mwie

Isover TF-Profi zapewne 2x20cm , ściana 18cm silka. na tym tynk silikonowy lub silikatowo- silikonowy, myślałam o Weberze ale nie upieram się. Wełnę i odpowiednie kołki będę miała oraz wszelkie kleje siatki itp. Wysokość 6,7mb z attyką.
Na niewielkim kawałku (33m2) fasada wentylowana Phoenix z płytami Optiroc, a na nich cienki łupek elewacyjny. Tu też wszelkie elementy systemu będę miała. Brakuje tylko osoby, która ma czasem do czynienia z wełną, i bardzo zależy mi na poleceniu.

----------


## fighter1983

Kto dobieral materialy?
Czy producent chemii daje na to aprobate techniczna: na montaz w 2 warstwach i na kolkowanie. Czy zaprojektowano zastosowanie lacznikow mechanicznych z wyraznym wskazaniem rodzaju tego lacznika wraz z ich rozmieszczeniem?
To jest bardzo trudna elewacja z racji ciezaru samej welny. 
Czy klasfikacja ogniowa jest wymagana? Bo moze byc problem z uzyskaniem takich badan, nie sadze aby ktorykolwiek z producentow systemow docieplen robil badania dla takiej grubosci welny. 

Tak jak wspominalem - mamy do czynienia od czasu do czasu z welna. Jestesmy w stanie sie podjac wykonania tej elewacji wraz z gwarancja na wykonanie. ale mnostwo szczegolow jest do omowienia, z pewnoscia budynek do obejrzenia przed przystapieniem do jakichkolwiek rozmow. 

Z pkt widzenia wykonawczego - trudne, ale nie awykonalne.

----------


## EWBUD

> Isover TF-Profi zapewne 2x20cm , ściana 18cm silka. na tym tynk silikonowy lub silikatowo- silikonowy, myślałam o Weberze ale nie upieram się. Wełnę i odpowiednie kołki będę miała oraz wszelkie kleje siatki itp. Wysokość 6,7mb z attyką.
> Na niewielkim kawałku (33m2) fasada wentylowana Phoenix z płytami Optiroc, a na nich cienki łupek elewacyjny. Tu też wszelkie elementy systemu będę miała. Brakuje tylko osoby, która ma czasem do czynienia z wełną, i bardzo zależy mi na poleceniu.


2*20 cm - ostro  :smile: 
No i ciekaw jestem jak z tym mocowaniem? Kołki to chyba tylko Ejot będzie miał takie rozwiązania - jeśli takie istnieją  :smile: 
Ciekaw jestem tego projektu mocowania mechanicznego......

----------


## fighter1983

> 2*20 cm - ostro 
> No i ciekaw jestem jak z tym mocowaniem? Kołki to chyba tylko Ejot będzie miał takie rozwiązania - jeśli takie istnieją 
> Ciekaw jestem tego projektu mocowania mechanicznego......


Tak Piotrek, ostro ostro... tu trzeba z projektantem usiasc i przeliczyc obciazenia. Trudne trudne, ale ciekawe. Najwiekszy problem z klejniem 1 warstwy welny i kolkowaniem, pozniej doklejenie 2 warstwy i kolkowanie przez 2 warstwy. Trzeba by bylo robic jednorazowe dopuszczenie na zastosowana technologie przy ETICS, albo wlasnie na zasadzie fasady wentylowanej: welna kotwiona + ruszt+plyta cementowo-wloknowa i na to wyprawa cienkowarstwowa. 
Zobaczymy czy sie klient odezwie. Bo gdzies przepadl  :smile:  chyba za malo pro jestesmy  :big tongue:

----------


## teka

> Czy miał ktoś do czynienia z dobrą firmą od docieplenia i tynków zewnętrznych, pracującą czasem na wełnie mineralnej? Szukam takiej ekipy, dokładnej i sprawdzonej z okolic Warszawy. Bardzo proszę o wszelkie namiary, przekopałam już całe forum, i nic...


Sain z forum-Hubert 509499922

----------


## mwie

Dzwonilam, p.Hubert nie pracuje na welnie... Kto jeszcze, polecony i sprawdzony?

----------


## hubertsain

> Dzwonilam, p.Hubert nie pracuje na welnie... Kto jeszcze, polecony i sprawdzony?


Zgadza się, nie pracujemy na wełnie. Prace dociepleniowe budynków wykonujemy metodą lekką-mokrą na styropianach.

----------


## yart

Witam
Poszukuję informacji na temat dekarza pana Domańskiego. Czy ktoś z szanownego grona ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym panem? znalazłem na forum jedną informację ale już dość starą. Czy robił dach jeszcze u kogoś? Czy ktoś słyszał jakieś opinie?

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Właśnie jestem świeżo po wylewkach  :smile: 
Polecam Pana Artura firma Teka z Płocka, bardzo fajny kontakt przed wykonaniem usługi oraz w trakcie. Jeżeli chodzi o koszty wszystko zgodnie ze wcześniejszymi ustaleniami. Chłopaki przyjechali bladym świtem i robota paliła im się w rękach, naprawdę pracowici ludzie z Panem Arturem na czele. Polecam wylewki z Teka.

----------


## teka

> Witam
> Właśnie jestem świeżo po wylewkach 
> Polecam Pana Artura firma Teka z Płocka, bardzo fajny kontakt przed wykonaniem usługi oraz w trakcie. Jeżeli chodzi o koszty wszystko zgodnie ze wcześniejszymi ustaleniami. Chłopaki przyjechali bladym świtem i robota paliła im się w rękach, naprawdę pracowici ludzie z Panem Arturem na czele. Polecam wylewki z Teka.


dzięki za te komplementy.to fakt-swoich chlopakow bym nie zamienil na innych.wpadamy na budowy 3-5rano :big lol: 
pozdrawiam  Pana DDARKA.kolejny inwestor z forum który wie jak przygotować budowę.tutaj nawet piasek 2miesiace wcześniej przyjechal i lezal przykryty  by nie dostać deszczu i by moc dzięki temu wcześniej kleic drewno

----------


## DDAREKK

Jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrego wykonawcy tynków wewnętrznych polecam Pana Tomka, forumowego Anataka. Trzeba tylko dopasować terminy bo jest mocno zapracowany. Wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami, zero marudzenia, pracowali od rana do wieczora, nawet w soboty. Bardzo przyjazna ekipa, wszystko do uzgodnienia, montują też parapety jak ktoś chce. Polecam.

----------


## Hektorek

> Witam.Pilnie poszukuję solidnej ekipy od podbitki.


Polecam firmę pana Dominika Gajo z Marek,  tel. 606878488, u mnie założyli podbitkę sprawnie, terminowo, bez poprawek.

----------


## anatak

> Jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrego wykonawcy tynków wewnętrznych polecam Pana Tomka, forumowego Anataka. Trzeba tylko dopasować terminy bo jest mocno zapracowany. Wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami, zero marudzenia, pracowali od rana do wieczora, nawet w soboty. Bardzo przyjazna ekipa, wszystko do uzgodnienia, montują też parapety jak ktoś chce. Polecam.


dziękujemy Panie Darku za udaną współpracę i polecenie  :smile:  wszystko dograne tak jak być powinno 
pozdr
AT

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam
Szukam godnych poleceń ekip do ocieplenia poddasza wełną oraz do wykonania elewacji budynku i jego ocieplenie styropianem.
Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## kori

zuzaa do ocieplenia wełną polecam forumowych Misiaczków z p.Robertem na czele
kontakt podawałam kilka postów wyżej

nie wiem jak u nich z terminami
ale w 100% polecam

----------


## adamfcb

A do ocieplenia i elewacji firma SAIN także polecana wcześniej :smile:

----------


## kori

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od kostki brukowej.
Możecie polecić??

----------


## flyer2

Od kostki polecam p.Michała 668664705

----------


## kori

ok dziękuje jeszcze jakieś ew kontakt od ekipy od kostki??

flyer2 u Ciebie robił p. Michał??dawno??

----------


## flyer2

Dwa tygodnie temu.

----------


## snipes

Witam,
Poszukuję w trybie pilnym rzetelnego parkieciarza - chodzi o przyklejenie ok. 130 m2 desek podłogowych.
dzieki

----------


## teka

503046143 -Parkiet obecny na tym forum

----------


## EWBUD

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od kostki brukowej.
> Możecie polecić??


Tak sobie policzyłem-  mniej więcej -  że Pan Jacek (mąż Kori) wysłał do mnie ponad 80 maili dotyczących tynków i elewacji, dokonałem dokładnych obmiarów wspomnianej elewacji i tynków wewnętrznych, po czym jeśli chodzi o tynki otrzymałem info, że " Panie Piotrze jednak zrobimy gipsowe" ok, nie ma problemu, ja nie wykonuję gipsowych, więc proszę szukać kogoś innego... oczywiście doczytałem, że tynki są zrobione i owszem, cementowe czyli takie jakie miałem wykonać ja.
Elewacja - pod pretekstem braku kontaktu z poprzednim inwestorem (była poprawka która miała byc wykonana, byłem w kontakcie z mężem inwestorki i czekaliśmy na decyzję producenta i normalną pogodę) na temat elewacji otrzymałem info: Panie Piotrze ze wzgl. na brak kontaktu z  Pańskiej strony z ....(Inwestorką) zawiesimy na chwilę decyzję na temat elewacji, i to był ostatni mail tego Pana - teraz czytam, że elewacja prawie gotowa....
Nie piszę, tego maila żeby się pożalić, ale chyba jesteśmy wszyscy dorosłymi ludźmi i za wykonaną pracę (odpowiedź na 80maili- przepraszam sprawdziłem; odpisałem na 48, obmiary) pasowało by chociaż podziękować, a nie zachowywać się jak .....
Jeśli jest za drogo/tanio też można powiedzieć/napisać....
Reasumując: POTENCJALNI WYKONAWCY przeczytajcie sobie to co powyżej i wyciągnijcie wnioski.....

----------


## zygii

> Tak sobie policzyłem-  mniej więcej -  że Pan Jacek (mąż Kori) wysłał do mnie ponad 80 maili ................


Może Inwestorzy klasyfikują Wykonawcę po zdolności wysyłania emalii i jeśli wysłałbyś 81 odpowiedzi to może dostałbyś zlecenie..... :rotfl:

----------


## EWBUD

> Może Inwestorzy klasyfikują Wykonawcę po zdolności wysyłania emalii i jeśli wysłałbyś 81 odpowiedzi to może dostałbyś zlecenie.....


Pozostawię to bez komentarza, bo jeszcze potencjalni Klienci wyciągną niewłaściwe wnioski i przestaną pisać zapytania...   :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Pozostawię to bez komentarza, bo jeszcze potencjalni Klienci wyciągną niewłaściwe wnioski i przestaną pisać zapytania...


Juz juz... ciesz sie ze nie podpisales tej umowy, ja wiem jak to boli jak sie napracujesz i za przeproszeniem nawet "pocaluj sie w d...e" za to nie uslyszysz, ale dobrze,., tacy inwestorzy tez sa potzrebni, co maja robic firemki pokroju tej z Dabrowskiego? Dobrze... miejmy tylko nadzieje ze to Ci samii pracuja w tych samych standardach co tam.
Tylko ze taraz ani Ty ani ja nie wejdziemy na ew. poprawki.

----------


## autorus

Nieźle.   :sad:

----------


## gosiaczek1801

Witam. Jeżeli ktoś szuka dobrego wykonawcy schodów wewnętrznych chciałam polecić forumowego LasekD - Dariusza Laska 608-404-823. Warto było poczekać, bo efekt jest oszałamiający. Jak dotąd nie mogłam polecić żadnej ekipy z placu budowy, bo każdej miałam coś do zarzucenia, a Pan Darek wykonał swoją pracę perfekcyjnie. Pełen profesjonalizm, doradztwo, po prostu super. Schody wraz z barierką i balustradami wyszły rewelacyjnie. Cena warta jakości i wyglądu.

----------


## nela29

Moje tynki mnie wyrolowały po całości  :sad:  Poszukuję sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia ekipy robiącej tynki CW w okolicy Rembertowa/Sulejówka z "ludzkimi" terminami.

----------


## fighter1983

nela29 masz porzadnego wykonawce na tynki CW - ewbuxxxo 
Najlepiej potraktuj go tak samo jak kori, zerknij w dziennik  :big tongue:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6487532

----------


## fuxszyk

> nela29 masz porzadnego wykonawce na tynki CW - ewbuxxxo 
> Najlepiej potraktuj go tak samo jak kori, zerknij w dziennik  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6487532


Po co te złośliwości?

----------


## EWBUD

> Moje tynki mnie wyrolowały po całości  Poszukuję sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia ekipy robiącej tynki CW w okolicy Rembertowa/Sulejówka z "ludzkimi" terminami.


Dziś miałem zapytanie z Wesołej, Klient w podobnej sytuacji: mieli przyjść - ani widu, ani słychu  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Po co te złośliwości?


Czarny humor, bo to nie pozostaje nic innego  :smile: 
poza tym nauczylem sie tego tu na forum... na przykladzie jareko, BMS-a ... bylo pare przypadkow kiedy to wykonawca cos zawalil, nie wywiazal sie, okazal sie nierzetelny lub cos innego.
zatem skoro inwestor zachowuje sie nie w porzadku to co w tym zlego ze w 2 strone to zadziala

----------


## Nefer

Dajcie spokój. Taki los dostawcy i takie prawo klienta. Można nie robić wycen - i nie mieć roboty. Można robić wyceny i ponosić ryzyko. Przed takimi sytuacjami chroni UMOWA z odpowiednim paragrafem o odstąpieniu.. Klient niestety zawsze ma prawo się rozmyślić, jeśli nie podpisał umowy. Więc nie robiłabym scen jak mała dziewczynka  :smile: 
Aaaaaaaa można jeszcze wprowadzić płatną wycenę z dojazdem. Niektórzy próbowali i słabo wyszło.

----------


## nela29

> Dziś miałem zapytanie z Wesołej, Klient w podobnej sytuacji: mieli przyjść - ani widu, ani słychu


To mąż dzwonił.

----------


## EWBUD

> To mąż dzwonił.


aha  :smile:

----------


## nela29

> Czarny humor, bo to nie pozostaje nic innego 
> poza tym nauczylem sie tego tu na forum... na przykladzie jareko, BMS-a ... bylo pare przypadkow kiedy to wykonawca cos zawalil, nie wywiazal sie, okazal sie nierzetelny lub cos innego.
> zatem skoro inwestor zachowuje sie nie w porzadku to co w tym zlego ze w 2 strone to zadziala


Nie mówię, że jak 3 hydraulików oglądało dom to tych 3 robiło instalacje. Ale jak się jest umówionym z ekipą na termin to się nie przekłada 6 razy w ciągu 3 tygodni, a na koniec nie próbuje się wciskać głodnej historii.

----------


## fuxszyk

> Czarny humor, bo to nie pozostaje nic innego 
> poza tym nauczylem sie tego tu na forum... na przykladzie jareko, BMS-a ... bylo pare przypadkow kiedy to wykonawca cos zawalil, nie wywiazal sie, okazal sie nierzetelny lub cos innego.
> zatem skoro inwestor zachowuje sie nie w porzadku to co w tym zlego ze w 2 strone to zadziala


Akurat temat firmy jareko znam z autopsji i nie polecam współpracy z Panem Jarkiem.

----------


## anatak

> To mąż dzwonił.


do nas też  :smile:  tylko niestety o terminy ciężko teraz

----------


## E w e l

Jak pisałem wcześniej część prac mam już wykonanych i zarówno wylewki jak i tynki mają już płytki, to wiem czy były równe i co mówili o nich inni wykonawcy  :smile: 
Postanowiłam ułatwić innym życie i polecić *kilka sprawdzonych i godnych polecenia* osób/firm:

*Tynki:*
Tynkarzy wybrałam gdy zobaczyłam tynki w nowym bloku u koleżanki  :smile:  zdobyłam ich namiary i zaprosiłam na tynkowanie domu. Cena wyjściowa była wyższa niż w ówczesnym czasie o około 2zł na 1m2 jednak gdy obejrzeli dom, sprawdzili kąty i piony ścian zeszli o 1,5zł na m2.
Przyjechała ekipa chyba z 8 osób i w tydzień zrobili mi cały dom, trochę się bałam czy ściany będą równe (bo jak dla mnie, to ekspresowe tempo) ale po sprawdzeniu tynków (w późniejszym czasie również przez glazurnika) okazało się, że tynki są równiutkie i to samo tyczy się kątów. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała, zutylizowała śmieci, worki itp. pozostawiając po sobie porządek.
*Szef 601836890
Kier Ekipy 509988837*

*Wylewki:*
Ekipa polecona przez wyżej wspomnianych tynkarzy, panowie dokładni, u mnie w domu tam gdzie docelowo będą deski, wylewki zrobili niższe o 5mm i nie kręcili nosami, że to trudne i pracochłonne zadanie tym bardziej, że dodatkowo w salonie ramkę mieli zrobić o 5mm wyższą od reszty  (salon z kuchnią otwartą i spiżarnią w kształcie litery U więc nie było to łatwe). Glazurnik po sprawdzeniu, mówił, że rzadko widzi się tak proste wylewki a i do spadków się nie mógł przyczepić.
Niestety nie pamiętam i nie mam ich imion bo figurują u mnie w telefonie jako wylewki od Andrzeja  :smile:  a minęło już trochę czasu, ale brak imion nie powinien stanowić problemu.
*510305700
510797953*

*Glazura*
O tak dokładnego glazurnika jakiego miałam jest bardzo trudno. Detalista któremu nic nie umknie, widać że ma pojęcie o tym co robi, potrafi doradzić, nic nie upraszcza a nawet utrudnia sobie pracę by efekt był jeszcze lepszy. Jakość pracy na najwyższym poziomie.
Jego mam z naszego forum, padło na niego gdy przeczytałam jedną opinię *tu link do tej opinii* miałam obiekcje bo niewiele jest o nim na forum, poza jego wypowiedziami, jednak z polecanych akurat on miał  dogodny dla mnie termin. Jak się później podczas pracy okazało, mało jest o nim na forum bo zazwyczaj nie ma terminów i robił raptem u dwóch czy trzech osób z forum a ja jestem kolejną.
*wingerman
692867776*

Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłam.

----------


## fighter1983

> Akurat temat firmy jareko znam z autopsji i nie polecam współpracy z Panem Jarkiem.


ale tu chodzi o przyklad kiedy to nie poleca sie jareko, BMS-a i innych firm. I dokonuje publicznego linczu. A jak juz inwestorek zachowuje sie jak ... nie powiem jak... to jzu jest ok. Nefer: tu nie chodzi o prawa wolnego rynku i konkurencje. Tu chodzi o jawne wykorzystywanie i dzialanie jak pijawka na takim wykonawcy jakim jest Piotrek. 
Pomierzone, skalkulowane ... i co ... i nic i nawet pocaluj sie frajerze nie uslyszal. 
Autentycznie: niedobrze mi i wielka prosba - jakby ktos mial zamiar zachowywac sie tak jak wspomniana inwestorka - do mnie prosze pod zadnym pozorem nie dzwonic bo: 
po 1 nie stac Cie na mnie
po 2 szukaj sobie rownego wykonawcy - kretacza 
po 3 nie marnuj swojego i mojego czasu

----------


## teka

fighter 1983 i mnie zlinczowali pare kartek temu :yes:  tu  wystarczy wpis kogos kto ma 2-3posty na forum by Cie zjedli.takie zycie.druga sprawa czemu Wy nie bierzecie zaliczek ?ja biore w Warszawie 200-300zl za niwelowanie pod styropiany,jezdze przeważnie w niedziele najlepiej 2-3budowy  potem przy laniu to odliczam.jeszcze nikt nie robil problemów a jeśli nie rozumie ze ja mam 120km w jedna strone to sorry.sprawa kori i Pana Jacka.do mnie również wyslal dużo e maili,bylem dwa razy na budowie ,drugi raz z powodu problemów z hydraulikiem wtedy  wzialem za przyjazd bez zwrotu i nie było problemów-Pan Jacek zaplacil.akurat ja wspominam bardzo dobrze inwestorów i zlego słowa nie powiem

----------


## autorus

Fakt , kolega teka bierze zadatek. Zupełnie mi to nie przeszkadza.

----------


## fighter1983

a ja nadal naiwnie wierze w jakies zasady moralne. Ale fakt - do umowy wstawilem zadatek przy podpisaniu, zeby sie nie okazalo na 3 dni przed wejsciem na robote... ze jednak nie wchodzimy bo kot zdechl... a elewacja juz skonczona, tyle ze "zapomnialo" sie ze umowa podpisana. Wiec w umowie mam zadatek. standardowo 2k

----------


## Nefer

I wszystko jasne.

----------


## Rom-Kon

A mnie jeszcze śmieszą odmowy typu "no w tym roku to już raczej nie... może później bo teraz..." . Trochę odwagi cywilnej. Powiedzieć nie bo powiedzmy za drogo czy też nic nie dodawać... nie bo nie i wystarczy.

----------


## autorus

Ja bym nie przesadzal.  Taki świeży inwestor najczęściej nie wie czego chce. Niektórym ten stan nie zmienia się do końca budowy.

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam
Mam pytanie odnośnie ekip do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Misiaczki to ekipa wielokrotnie polecena więc nie pytam, mam już namiary. Druga ekipa o której wiem to ekipa Pana Jacka Kondraszuka - czy ktoś może coś napisać o tej ekipie ?
Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## mmm814

Witam,

szukamy koparki w okolicach Piaseczna? Polecicie cos?

----------


## mmm814

> Witam
> Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do dachów ?
> Okolice Góry Kalwarii/Piaseczna



My z okolic Piaseczna i szczerze mozemy polecic znana juz na forum ekipe: pan Janusz "Diablo" Kępy i Michał Dąbrowicz z Dachluxu.
Przede wszystkim dobrze, bez problemow wykonany dach, a przy tym w extra szybkim tempie- 5 dni.

----------


## mmm814

> My z okolic Piaseczna i szczerze mozemy polecic znana juz na forum ekipe: pan Janusz "Diablo" Kępy i Michał Dąbrowicz z Dachluxu.
> Przede wszystkim dobrze, bez problemow wykonany dach, a przy tym w extra szybkim tempie- 5 dni.


Zapomnialam o numerze tel, pan Michał 500 116 292.

----------


## flyer2

Polecam firmę od podbitki.Sprawnie,fachowo i niedrogo.Dominik Gajo 606878488.

----------


## asiemka

> Witam
> Mam pytanie odnośnie ekip do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Misiaczki to ekipa wielokrotnie polecena więc nie pytam, mam już namiary. Druga ekipa o której wiem to ekipa Pana Jacka Kondraszuka - czy ktoś może coś napisać o tej ekipie ?
> Pozdrawiam
> Zuza


Ja mogę napisać w samych superlatywach: pracowici, wiarygodni, porządni, rozumni i przyjaźnie nastawieni do inwestora. Łatwo się z panem Jackiem porozumieć, kontakt  (w tym mailowy) jest szybki. Pan Jacek z ekipą skończyli moje poddasze ubiegłej jesieni, zapraszam do obejrzenia po kontakcie na PW.
Pozdrawiam,
Asia

----------


## Drimeth

> oliviki, jesli potrzebujesz ekipy do SSO to zobacz też abcdomek.pl 881 436 036. Mi budowali i nie mam zastrzeżeń, wręcz przeciwnie-godni polecenia


Witam,
Wiem, że to nie jest to miejsce, ale niestety muszę ostrzec przed współpracą z powyższą firmą. Wpis na jej temat umieściłam już na czarnej liście. Osoby zainteresowane zapraszam na priv.

----------


## kipi

> Witam
> Mam pytanie odnośnie ekip do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza. Misiaczki to ekipa wielokrotnie polecena więc nie pytam, mam już namiary. Druga ekipa o której wiem to ekipa Pana Jacka Kondraszuka - czy ktoś może coś napisać o tej ekipie ?
> Pozdrawiam
> Zuza


Polecam pana Jacka jako wykonawcę zabudowy poddasza. U mnie co prawda poddasze niewielkie i proste, ale bardzo ładnie zrobione, równo, czysto. Okno dachowe bardzo ładnie obrobione. Ekipę ma solidną, niepijącą, kulturalną. Cenowo też ok. Polecam jeszcze raz.

----------


## Ronifcb

Ktoś poleci jakieś ekipy z okolic Płocka?

----------


## EWBUD

> Ktoś poleci jakieś ekipy z okolic Płocka?


Odezwij się do Fightera, jeśli chcesz elewację też robić.

----------


## Ronifcb

Na ta chwilę interesuje mnie ekipa do SSO bez więźby bo mam wiązary w projekcie....

----------


## teka

505102330-Arek Krześniak
powiedz ze nr masz od Artura od posadzek

----------


## ElemenT

Polecam firmę Budipol
Robią różnego rodzaju ogrodzenia.
U mnie robili 80m ogrodzenia z siatki.

Dobry kontakt, zgodnie z wyceną, rozpoczęcie zgodnie z terminem, zakończenie jeden dzień później (ale z powodu deszczu więc się nie liczy).

Dane kontaktowe są na stronce http://ogrodzeniawawer.pl

----------


## gosiasad

Moja pierwsza polecana ekipa: SSO, u mnie z więźbą:* Mirek Gencel.* Znalazłam na tym forum i faktycznie tak jak pisali inni inwestorzy: najtańszy nie jest, ale ten etap przebiegł u nas bez żadnych problemów. Piszę do osób, które planują budowę w następnych sezonach. Ja też umawiałam się rok wcześniej.

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam
Czy ktoś poleci solidną i konkurencyjną cenowo ekipę do budowy płotu, prawdopodobnie częściowo z amerblocka ? I kogoś od barierek balkonowych sprawdzonego.
Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## dring

Szukam kogoś do gładzi w Ursusie, ale bez leszczy co pacy w reku nie mieli. Na prv, thx

----------


## Moniia i P

> Nikt nie chce mnie zareklamować to musze sam
> A teraz poważnie mam do polecenia człowieka  orkiestrę generalnie pełni On funkcje kierownika budowy  fachowego doradcy i pomocnika ale niestety nie ma uprawnień  Człowiek ten potrafi przynieść nieocenioną pomoc dla ludzi budujących się i nie mających wolnego czasu lub nieznajomości tematu
> Zalety
> Dopilnuje wszystkich ekip.
> Pomoże przy wyborze ekipy i czasami nawet więcej wytarguje niż inwestor
> Pomoże przy wyborze materiału (rodzaj, miejsce zakupu i cena)
> Sam poprawi sporo rzeczy na budowie 
> Jest tego znacznie więcej obszar działania  Warszawa wschodnia  Marki-Stara Miłosna i okolice  Ten Pan sam zarabia na swoją pracę  Wiadomość na PW


Wiem ,że to stare jak świat, ale przeglądam wątek i szukamy własnie takowej osoby. Brak czasu nie pozwala ruszyć z budową. Mamy SSZ, sa wwylewki tynki, zabudowa k-g poddasza . Czy owa osoba nadal pracuje? Możemy prosić o kontakt? 
M

----------


## bettka

Witam, szukam ekipy godnej polecenia do malowania wewnątrz i np. przyklejenia fototapety, na której jeden z "fachowców" już poległ a ja zostałam w przysłowiowej czarnej.... Może wiadomność tutaj lub PW, budowa ok. 15 km od centrum W-wy.

----------


## buzzer11

> Witam, szukam ekipy godnej polecenia do malowania wewnątrz i np. przyklejenia fototapety, na której jeden z "fachowców" już poległ a ja zostałam w przysłowiowej czarnej.... Może wiadomność tutaj lub PW, budowa ok. 15 km od centrum W-wy.


Polecam ekipę Pana Jacka. Co prawda robi u mnie poddasze ale przyznam, że Człowiek bardzo konkretny i znający się na swojej robocie. Malowania, wykończenia pod klucz to jego domena. Tel. 604620665.

Przy okazji mogę śmiało bardzo polecić kolejną ekipę ale już do elewacji. Do zrobienia było kompletne ocieplenie ze strukturą i podbitką. Praca ogarnięta sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Chłopaki działają w okolicach Góry Kalwarii, Otwocka i z pewnością innych mieścin (trzeba pytać). Pan Jacek Kociszewski tel. 518356910. 


Przy kontakcie powołać się na Rafała z okolic Góry Kalwarii.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Polecam ekipę Pana Jacka. Co prawda robi u mnie poddasze ale przyznam, że Człowiek bardzo konkretny i znający się na swojej robocie. Malowania, wykończenia pod klucz to jego domena. Tel. 604620665.
> 
> Przy okazji mogę śmiało bardzo polecić kolejną ekipę ale już do elewacji. Do zrobienia było kompletne ocieplenie ze strukturą i podbitką. Praca ogarnięta sprawnie i profesjonalnie. Chłopaki działają w okolicach Góry Kalwarii, Otwocka i z pewnością innych mieścin (trzeba pytać). Pan Jacek Kociszewski tel. 518356910. 
> 
> 
> Przy kontakcie powołać się na Rafała z okolic Góry Kalwarii.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dziękuję za polecenie ekipy pana Jacka która robi praktycznie pod moim kierunkiem, moją technologią i jakością i z przeze mnie wyszkolonym i oddelegowanym pracownikiem panem Darkiem... no ale tak to już bywa... jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

edit:
Pan Darek od poniedziałku wraca do mnie...

----------


## buzzer11

> Dziękuję za polecenie ekipy pana Jacka która robi praktycznie pod moim kierunkiem, moją technologią i jakością i z przeze mnie wyszkolonym i oddelegowanym pracownikiem panem Darkiem... no ale tak to już bywa... jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam.
> 
> edit:
> Pan Darek od poniedziałku wraca do mnie...


Wszystko się zgadza. Poddasze robi się jak to mówią "burzowo" tj szybko i sprawnie im to idzie.
Sam bym to robił o wiele wiele dłużej.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wszystko się zgadza. Poddasze robi się jak to mówią "burzowo" tj szybko i sprawnie im to idzie.
> Sam bym to robił o wiele wiele dłużej.
> 
> Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


To że im tak sprawnie idzie to sam jestem pełen podziwu bo to dopiero drugie poddasze p. Jacka. Pierwsze zrobiliśmy razem (osobiście byłem na budowie) w Michałowie-G. Pan Jacek jest dobrym fachowcem co nie zmienia faktu że jestem lekko urażony wpisem-poleceniem brygady którą ja prowadzę i nadzoruję pod względem technologicznym czyli de facto brygada podwykonawcza a o mnie jakoś zabrakło nawet słowa. Ale z drugiej strony jak zostanie Panu parę rolek wełny to ja miałem ją odkupić (bo to jednak parę groszy jest!) dla p. Inwestor z Chotomowa... wtedy się o mnie pamięta...

Jeszcze raz dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

I jeszcze jedno Panie Inwestorze. Pisemną gwarancję na wykonane roboty weźmie Pan od p.Jacka czy ode mnie? Bo to też dosyć istotne kto gwarantuje jakość, rzetelność i ewentualne obciążenia wynikające z gwarancji.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## buzzer11

> I jeszcze jedno Panie Inwestorze. Pisemną gwarancję na wykonane roboty weźmie Pan od p.Jacka czy ode mnie? Bo to też dosyć istotne kto gwarantuje jakość, rzetelność i ewentualne obciążenia wynikające z gwarancji.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Naprawdę proszę się nie urażać. Pragnę zauważyć że poleciłem p. Jacka do malowania i wykańczania bo wpis wcześniej ktoś takiej osoby szukał.

Jak poddasze się skończy wtedy zrobię wpis odnośnie poddasza i nie zapomnę Pana wpisać. Proszę chwilkę poczekać  :wink: 

Co do gwarancji to robotę faktycznie ustalałem z Panem więc o gwarancję na piśmie poproszę Pana.

Jeszcze raz proszę aby tak za szybko się nie urażać czy denerwować. Naprawdę nie ma powodu.

Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## autorus

Weźcie nie przesadzajcie. Bo dziwnie to się czyta.

----------


## cypryski

Dżizus... niektórzy są faktycznie strasznie przewrażliwieni  :sad:  

Dla odmiany, mój wykonawca kiedyś otwarcie powiedział, że nie ma absolutnie nic przeciwko bezpośredniemu kontaktowaniu się z jego podwykonawcami - tylko po prostu wtedy nie daje swojej gwarancji. No i luz. Po co tak się napinać?

----------


## autorus

To może ja wstępnie polecę



Co prawda barierki nie sa skończone ale firma jest bardzo dokładna i solidna. Efekty beda dopiero pod koniec miesiąca w moim dzienniku   :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Dżizus... niektórzy są faktycznie strasznie przewrażliwieni  
> 
> Dla odmiany, mój wykonawca kiedyś otwarcie powiedział, że nie ma absolutnie nic przeciwko bezpośredniemu kontaktowaniu się z jego podwykonawcami - tylko po prostu wtedy nie daje swojej gwarancji. No i luz. Po co tak się napinać?


po to, że jak ktoś prowadzi firmę,zatrudnia ludzi,  uczy ludzi, szkoli ich, pracują pod jego firmą i nazwiskiem to fajnie, gdy nadal tak zostaje. Mam nadzieję, że człowiek, który pracuje dla Rom-Kona jest lojalny wobec niego. Ja akurat rozumiem tę sytuację i kompletnie mnie nie dziwi, że Rom-Kon nie życzyłby sobie, żeby ktoś kontaktował się z jego współpracownikami z pominięciem jego samego. To normalne i zrozumiałe. I nazywa się to ETYKA W BIZNESIE. Ja wiem - pojęcie umierające ..

----------


## Rom-Kon

> po to, że jak ktoś prowadzi firmę,zatrudnia ludzi,  uczy ludzi, szkoli ich, pracują pod jego firmą i nazwiskiem to fajnie, gdy nadal tak zostaje. Mam nadzieję, że człowiek, który pracuje dla Rom-Kona jest lojalny wobec niego. Ja akurat rozumiem tę sytuację i kompletnie mnie nie dziwi, że Rom-Kon nie życzyłby sobie, żeby ktoś kontaktował się z jego współpracownikami z pominięciem jego samego. To normalne i zrozumiałe. I nazywa się to ETYKA W BIZNESIE. Ja wiem - pojęcie umierające ..


 Dzięki za jasne przedstawienie moich myśli - jakoś nie mogłem się wysłowić  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Naprawdę proszę się nie urażać. Pragnę zauważyć że poleciłem p. Jacka do malowania i wykańczania bo wpis wcześniej ktoś takiej osoby szukał.
> (...)
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Rafał


Też aplikowałem do tego zlecenia (na PW co prawda bez odzewu) więc nastąpił konflikt interesów.
Tu na Forum jestem zaszuflatkowany jako ten od poddaszy ale w rzeczywistości ogólnie remonty i wykończeniówka.

Jeśli uraziłem Pana Inwestora tp bardzo przepraszam. Trochę mnie poniosło. Jeszcze raz przepraszam.

----------


## EWBUD

To jak się tak wszyscy przepraszają to ja też dołączę: 
PRZEPRASZAM  :smile: 
Nie wiem kogo i za co, ale skoro taki trend i kultura na forum, to i ja  :smile: 
W sumie to i były do mnie adresowane przeprosiny na forum ostatnio  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Jessooo jak miło .... forum publiczne a wszyscy tacy uprzejmi  :smile:  To jest moc FM  :smile:

----------


## Darkol

Witam 
Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do ułożenia kostki brukowej/granitowej w m. Dębe Wielkie. W późniejszym terminie również założenie ogrodu (przygotowanie terenu,nasianie trawy nasadzenia). Możecie kogoś polecić?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

668-664-705 - Michał. Kostka i wyrównanie ogrodu. Ale ogrodnikami to oni nie są  :smile:

----------


## calif2

Witam
Poszukuję ekipy z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami do zaprojektowania i wykonania odnogi wodociągu w drodze gminnej + prywatnej wraz z przyłączami do 2 domów w Wieliszewie.

----------


## buzzer11

Poszukuję sprawdzonego i dobrego dostawcę szamba szczelnego 10m3. Słyszałem że polecane są z okolic Radomia ale konkretnego namiaru nie mam. Jeśli macie jakiś polecany namiar na firmę, która takowe szamba wykonuje to prosiłbym o kontakt. 

Jak wiadomo jest tych firm dużo a w "szambo" łatwo wpaść przy wyborze dostawcy  :wink: 

z góry wielkie dzięki

----------


## autorus

przyłączam się do pytania.

----------


## kipi

Ja polecam szambo z firmy gutbet. Ich strona gutbet.pl zamawiałem pod numerem: tel 516-376-210. Szambo przyjechało o umówionej porze, panowie montażyści byli nawet tak mili, że poczekali aż spóźniony koparkowy wykopie dołek, a szło mu dość słabo. Szambo mimo wysokiego stanu wód gruntowych było w środku suche przez 2 miesiące, montaż płyty i kominków odbywał się na klej. Dodatkowo przed zasypaniem pomalowałem płytę i kominki mazidłem do fundamentów, gdyż płyty przyjeżdżają niepomalowane. Za 10 m3 szamba z 2 kominkami i płytą która ma wytrzymać metr ziemi na sobie zapłaciłem 2500 zł co wydaje mi się ceną bardzo rozsądną, tak więc polecam i Wam.

----------


## gosiasad

Nie mam jeszcze szamba, ale z polecanych na forum był p. Kucharski. Polecał mi go również hydraulik, który nie ma nic wspólnego z FM. Był lekko przerażony jak mu powiedziałam, że wielu fachowców mam właśnie z forum, śledzę białą i czarną listę i już sama zaczynam powoli zamieszczać własne doświadczenia.

----------


## buzzer11

> Nie mam jeszcze szamba, ale z polecanych na forum był p. Kucharski. Polecał mi go również hydraulik, który nie ma nic wspólnego z FM. Był lekko przerażony jak mu powiedziałam, że wielu fachowców mam właśnie z forum, śledzę białą i czarną listę i już sama zaczynam powoli zamieszczać własne doświadczenia.


Jakiś namiar na człowieka? Skąd on jest?

@kipi dzięki za info. Zaraz wchodze na ich stronę i patrzę co tam mają  :wink: 

ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś sprawdzone namiary na szambo?

wielkie dzięki za info

----------


## gosiasad

Z Mościsk. 
Wejdź w "przeszukaj temat". Wpisałam Kucharski i znalazłam m.in.  #2013. Pierwszy jaki znalazłam informował, że jest dobry, ale drogi. Nie chcę się wypowiadać, bo nie znam człowieka. Może ktoś z forumowiczów ma bieżące informacje :smile:

----------


## buzzer11

> Ja polecam szambo z firmy gutbet...


@kipi dzięki za namiar. Przepatrzyłem internet i tą firmę parę razy jeszcze ktoś polecał. Skorzystam z ich oferty. Wielkie dzięki.

----------


## Zuzaaa

Witam
Szukam solidnej i dobrej ekipy do malowania, pewnie niedługo bedzie mi już potrzebna. Kogo możecie polecić ? i Jak wygląda to cenowo - jak ktoś nie chce o kasie to prośba na priv.
Zuza

----------


## Mikolaj5

Czy możecie polecić elektryka, który dodatkowo potrafi wyprowadzić podstawowe funkcje instalacji inteligentnego budynku?

----------


## DDAREKK

> Czy możecie polecić elektryka, który dodatkowo potrafi wyprowadzić podstawowe funkcje instalacji inteligentnego budynku?


Rafał Puchała tel. 609 336 728

----------


## mania_ania

Dzień dobry
w tym roku planujemy rozpocząć budowę i poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy. Zależy nam na osobie, która nie będzie tylko składała podpisów, ale doradzi i skontroluje.

----------


## marekcapik

jeśli to nie zakazane to wydaję mi się, że warto, podawać namiary; tel komórkowe do sprawdzonych wykonawców

----------


## Nefer

> jeśli to nie zakazane to wydaję mi się, że warto, podawać namiary; tel komórkowe do sprawdzonych wykonawców


jesli wykonawca wyraził zgodę to tak. Jeśli tego nie wiemy - to lepiej na priv.

----------


## asc

Możecie polecić sprawdzonego szklarza - chodzi o szkło do kuchni

----------


## misiupl

w okolicach Płocka mogę polecić:

tynki wew: 
Solid Tynk Emil Woźniak tel 533-013-595
robili u mnie 700m. kw. Nida Gips Zeta (odpowiednik Knauf Diamant)
wyszło super, posprzątali, wszelkie nierówności omawiali, pokazywali gdzie muszą dać grubiej, żeby uzyskać 90st., itd
poleceni na kolejne dwie budowy - inwestorzy zadowoleni, robią też pod Warszawą

okna: Balken Sanniki - przedstawiciel OknoPlus tel 663 333 308
okna a raczej ich montaż na dobrym poziomie, bez pośpiechu, nie ma się do czego doczepić

----------


## kowalt

Mi dom budowała firma Comehome z Warszawy i jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich usług. Szczerze to z mężem trochę obawialiśmy się budowy, czy sobie poradzimy ponieważ sporo pracujemy na co dzień i nie mielibyśmy ogólnie wiele czasu na doglądanie budowy. Tak więc zależało nam na ekipie, która zajmie się wszystkim od a do z. I na szczęście natrafiliśmy na dobrych specjalistów, którzy wykonali indywidualny projekt (działka jest trochę niewymiarowa) a także zbudowali cały domek od podstaw aż po dach. Wszystko oczywiście tak jak chcieliśmy.
Mogę podać do nich numer telefonu: 22 855 28 46

----------


## snipes

Przepraszam.

Poza tym szukam stolarza, który za sensowne pieniądze zaprojektuje i wykona meble kuchenne, niekoniecznie drewniane. Optymalnie z rejonu Wawer/Otwock. 

Szukam też dostawcy parapetów drewnianych.

Dzięki i jeszcze raz przepraszam  :smile:

----------


## asc

Ja również przylaczam się o pytanie o sprawdzonego stolarza.
Rejon Warszawa i okolice

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam

Jeżeli ktoś szuka solidnej ekipy do zabudowy i ocieplenia poddasza to polecam Pana Jacka Kondraszuka tel 506 498 596, który był już polecany na forum.
http://www.yacek-poddasza.pl/pages/kontakt.php

Kontakt rewelacyjny, zarówno mailowy jak i telefoniczny, praca wykonana terminowo, zgodnie z ustaleniami, ekipa bardzo solidna, miła i niepijąca.

Polecam jak ktoś szuka fachowej ekipy.

Darek

----------


## ewajanecka

Jeśli ktoś szuka glazurnika to polecam Vadiol z forum. Pracował u mnie,  u moich rodziców, którzy są tak samo jak ja bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## asc

ponawiam zapytanie o sprawdzonego stolarza

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Nie mam jeszcze szamba, ale z polecanych na forum był p. Kucharski. Polecał mi go również hydraulik, który nie ma nic wspólnego z FM. Był lekko przerażony jak mu powiedziałam, że wielu fachowców mam właśnie z forum, śledzę białą i czarną listę i już sama zaczynam powoli zamieszczać własne doświadczenia.


O Panu Kucharskim różne opinie czytałam, ostatecznie po kilku wpisach polecających od Forumowiczów, kupiłam szambo w firmie Eko Trans z Jedlińska. Szambo przyjechało na czas, wkopane bardzo dobrze, nic nie przecieka a tereny bardzo mokre mamy więc się obawiałam. Ale jest bardzo dobrze  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Bardzo proszę:
> hydraulik: p. Robert - 512 150 034
> elektryk: p. Sławek 501 122 967
> O obu mogę napisać same superlatywy. Sensowni, słowni, znający się na robocie, rzetelni, atrakcyjny cenowo. I posprzątają za sobą. Naprawdę fachowcy przez duże "F"
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> darej


Ja niestety nie podzielę entuzjazmu co do osoby pana Roberta. Namiary znalazłam tu na forum, początki dobre, rozmawiało się dobrze, sprawiał wrażenie znającego się na rzeczy. Do momentu aż zobaczyłam ich w akcji. Dałam szansę. A dziś z każdą kolejną poprawką, słono kosztującą, jestem coraz bardziej wściekła na siebie i na niego. Swego czasu, jak odkryliśmy pierwszy wyciek (mam nadzieję że ostatni) pod posadzką, nie odbierał już telefonów. 
Tak więc odradzam, i modlę się aby kolejne kwiatki nie wyszły....

----------


## oliwkawawa

> ponawiam zapytanie o sprawdzonego stolarza


Adam firma Blumex  :smile:  501932366
Robił nam kuchnię w mieszkaniu kilka lat temu, a ostatnio kuchnię w domu, szafę do wiatrołapu i szafki do łazienki. Polecam.

----------


## buzzer11

Szukam sprawdzonego i polecanego wykonawcę barierek na balkon działającego m.in. w okolicach Góry Kalwarii.

Z góry wielkie dzięki.

----------


## oliwkawawa

System alarmowy - forumowy ZBYCH i dłuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugo dłuuuugo nikt  :smile: 

Dziś ZBYCH i Jego ekipa zakończyli u nas prace na systemem i jestem pod wrażeniem profesjonalizmu. Żeby choć połowa Wykonawców prezentowała taki poziom usług jak ZBYCH, byłoby wspaniale...

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Ja chciałbym podzielić się swoimi odczuciami na temat współpracy z wielokrotnie polecanym tutaj tynkarzem - Stanisław Majkrzak. Pan jest tu wychwalany wielokrotnie co skłoniło mnie do próby podjęcia współpracy. Rozmowy zaczęliśmy na przełomie maja/czerwca, w niezobowiązującej rozmowie Pan podał cenę, ja zapowiedziałem termin jaki mnie interesuje- koniec lipca. Na koniec czerwca byłem na jednej z jego budów, obejrzałem wszystko dokładnie, tynki jak na moje oko bardzo dobrze wykonane- takie właśnie chce u siebie pomyślałem. Następnego dnia ustaliliśmy że już niestety koniec lipca nie wchodzi w gre ale pierwszy tydzień sierpnia jest na sztywno dla mnie zaklepany. Robi mi to ok 2-3 tygodniową luke w pracach ale postanowiłem poczekać na tak dobrego speca. Około tydzień temu zacząłem próbować dzwonić do p.M celem potwierdzenia terminu itd. Telefon jednak nie odpowiadał, byłem wciąż odrzucany. Kiedy zadzwoniłem z innego nr pan telefon odebrał i trochę zmieszany powiedział że jest na urlopie. Pomyślałem ok, głupio zrobiłem że chłopa męczę w chwili wolnego. Spytałem kiedy wraca żeby zadzwonić i dokończyć ustalenia. Po urlopie telefon wciąż nie odpowiadał. Napisałem smsa z prośbą o kontakt na który p. o dziwo odpowiedział ale już początek sierpnia jest nieosiągalny i ew druga połowa sierpnia. Szkoda że nie powiedział wcześniej. Rozmowę przerwało, co dość często się zdarza temu Panu. Trochę podirytowany całą sytuacją zadzwoniłem ponownie z innego nr, telefon od razu został odebrany. Moja cierpliwość już sie tutaj skończyła i po dość poważnej rozmowie że nie chce w połowie sierpnia dowiedzieć sie po moim kolejnym telefonie ze jeszcze mam czekać p. przyznał że ktoś z jego ekipy złamał ręke i nie jest w stanie ogarnąć wszystkich zleceń tak że nawet już przesunięty termin jest nie realny. Taka informacja po moich 3 telefonach i dość poważnej rozmowie. Fajnie. Teraz moje odczucia. Nie wrzucam n tego posta na czarną listę ponieważ jakość prac jest ok. Zacznę od tego że nie do końca wierzę w kontuzję pracownika ale nawet jeżeli taka była to chyba można mieć na tyle godności by zadzwonić i poinformować o takim zdarzeniu zwłaszcza jeżeli ma to tak duży wpływ na terminy zaplanowanych prac. Wypadki sie zdarzają i ja to rozumiem. Gdyby nie moja nadgorliwość i potwierdzanie terminów po 5 kroć to dowiedział bym sie o tym na początku sierpnia, zostając z ręką w nocniku. Ogólnie widziałem prace tego człowieka, na tej podstawie jak i wielu pochwał płynących z tego forum można go uznać za dobrego specjalistę ale niestety również dość niepoważnego i nieodpowiedzialnego przed czym chciałem was przestrzec. W takiej sytuacji wystarczy jeden telefon i wszystko można załatwić. Szkoda że tak istotne informację trzeba wręcz wyciągać siłą do p. Majkrzaka i dopiero przyciśnięty przyznaje się jak jest..... W tym tygodniu zeszli elektrycy, dom stoi a inni dobrzy tynkarze mają terminy na wrzesień ;-(

----------


## nela29

A ja potrzebuję dobrych, ale nie najdroższych na rynku parkieciarzy i czlowieka od schodów zarówno tych prostych jak i kręconych

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Czy możecie polecić mi firmę od posadzek żywicznych / epoksydowych ?

----------


## krzychu401

Ja natomiast polecam znakomitą ekipę, która ostatnio wyremontowała mi całe mieszkanie i jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich usług. Jest to firma Janusza Bacińskiego. Oto jego strona internetowa http://www.favore.pl/115642_uslugi-r...zowieckie.html . Ceny nie są wysokie, a efekty znakomite. Przy kolejnym remoncie również skorzystam z ich usług.

----------


## teka

> Ja natomiast polecam znakomitą ekipę, która ostatnio wyremontowała mi całe mieszkanie i jestem bardzo zadowolony z ich usług. Jest to firma Janusza Bacińskiego. Oto jego strona internetowa http://www.favore.pl/115642_uslugi-r...zowieckie.html . Ceny nie są wysokie, a efekty znakomite. Przy kolejnym remoncie również skorzystam z ich usług.


Słabiutko.wystarczy wejść na kolegi 4 pozostałe posty i już wiadomo ,że Pan Krzychu401 to Janusz Baciński :big lol: 

no i z Warszawy Pan Baciński jechał ,aż do Wrocławia
Tak się właśnie reklamują wykonawcy,tak konkurencja oczernia konkurencję ,tak  powoli działa to forum.wystarczy założyć ze 3 nicki i robota się kręci .Teraz Pan krzychu401 założy kolejne konto,nabije kilka wątków i napisze jakie to teka zrobił słabe i krzywe posadzki...........i rozejdzie się na forum

----------


## teka

> A ja potrzebuję dobrych, ale nie najdroższych na rynku parkieciarzy i czlowieka od schodów zarówno tych prostych jak i kręconych


Pan Tadeusz Wozniak-formułowy Parkiet z którym współpracuje-tylko

----------


## autorus

Co prawda to nie Warszawa i okolice ale Częstochowa ale w końcu do mnie przyjechali wiec chyba też się liczy   :smile: 

Dziś firma *TERMOPIAN* mnie znów mile zaskoczyła.  Przyjechał człowiek z centrali z wyliczeniami obmiaru piankowania.  Okazało się że pianki zewnętrznej wyszło o 30m2 mniej niz wyliczyłem.  Czyli na dodatek zapłacę mniej niż przypuszczałem. 

Można  powiedzieć , niby nic. Ale przy mojej bryle nie byłoby żadnego problemu  żeby firma się do tego nie przyznała. Ba ja nawet nie miałbym pretensji ,  nawet byłbym zadowolony.  Także wielki szacun za takie podejście do  klienta.

Inna sprawa to podejście do pracy, Panowie z *Termopianu*  są u mnie już prawie 2 tygodnie. Robią poprawki, szlifują, malują,  sprzątają po sobie. A miałem już przyjemność oglądania piankowania i tam  firma zrobiła wszytko przez pół dnia i sobie pojechała i tyle. Dla tego  uważam ze bardzo dobrze trafiłem.

----------


## zbigor

> Teraz Pan krzychu401 założy kolejne konto,nabije kilka wątków i napisze jakie to teka zrobił słabe i krzywe posadzki...........i rozejdzie się na forum


Nie ma co sie denerwować . Każdy wie  że to reklama i to słabych lotów. Można powiedzeć że działa nawet jak antyreklama bo skoro człowiek sie łapie takich metod to znacze że z robotą słabo... 
Trzeba umieć oddzielić ziarno od plew i tyle.
Inaczej by było gdyby taki teka  :big tongue:  spartolił sprawę u mnie. Wtedy nie omieszkałbym wrzucić takiej fuszerki popartej stosownymi fotkami do swojego dziennika budowy i podpisując się imieniem i nazwiskiem piętnować takiego delikwenta. A jak to będzie w praktyce z tymi tekowymi posadzkami , mam nadzieje przekonać sie  na wiosnę bo za radą forumowego specjalisty od parkietów chyba nie będę w tym roku robił wylewek.

----------


## Mikolaj5

A może ktoś konstruktora polecić (budynek murowany)?

----------


## modoc

Witam macie polecić jakąś dobrą ekipę do całkowitego remontu. Warszawa Ochota. Mała kawalerka do zrobienia.

----------


## janoush

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy, która dostarczy mi wkład kominkowy i go  zabuduje zgodnie za projektem. Warunek - płyty żaroodporne. Ofertę z  centrumkomina.pl już mam. Poszukuję kontrofert do porównania. Możecie  polecić jakąś firmę ?

No i lokalizacja - Nowa Iwiczna

----------


## Nefer

kominy i kominki.

----------


## laskim

Może ktoś polecić solidna i w miarę przystępną cenowo firmę od okien ursynów/piaseczno.

----------


## Nefer

http://www.aprel.pl/okna-pcw/

----------


## janoush

> kominy i kominki.


Dzięki, ale to ta sama firma.

----------


## buzzer11

> http://www.aprel.pl/okna-pcw/


Podpisuję się pod tym postem obiema ręcami  :wink: .

Miałem montowane okna przez tą firmę. Okna Passive-Line. Pan Krzysztof (forumowy `Stary`) i jednocześnie właściciel firmy, to bardzo konkretny i znający się na rzeczy człowiek. W 100% mogę polecić firmę Aprel z Warszawy.

Ps. Pozdrowienia dla p. Krzysztofa od Rafała z Góry Kalwarii.

----------


## bettka

Ja także szukam kogoś godnego polecenia do parkietu, czy oprócz forumowego Parkiet polecicie jeszcze kogoś? Moze być na priv.

----------


## wingerman

> Ja także szukam kogoś godnego polecenia do parkietu, czy oprócz forumowego Parkiet polecicie jeszcze kogoś? Moze być na priv.


Myślę, że mogę polecić - 605205048
Co prawda u mnie nie robili ale robili u klienta, gdzie ja wykonywałem swoje usługi i powiem wam, że przysłowiowa mucha nie siada (a widziałem w swojej pracy wiele różnych parkietów i parkieciarzy).
Mieszkanie ponad 100m2 parkietów myślę, że koło 90m2 ogarnęli się błyskawicznie.

----------


## Martinez3021

Szczerze mogę polecić ekipę budowlaną, budowali i wykańczają mój dom niemam żadnych zastrzeżeń, a co najważniejsze Tanio i dokładnie.
Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to nr tel. 508-151-457

----------


## halszka1938

Martinez hmm mało wiarygodny jesteś chwaląc jakąś ekipę w pierwszym poście. 
Ale, że ja poszukuje właśnie ekipy i będę się budować prawie w Ursusie to może mogłabym podjechać na Twoją budowę popatrzeć na efekty i porozmawiać z wykonawcą. Nie masz nic przeciw?

----------


## Martinez3021

Poszę bardzo już kilka osób oglądało, budowa jest w Wolicy.

----------


## lukasz860910

Polecam pracownie architektoniczna Pijanka STUDIO , tel  502 571 516, strona  www.pijankastudio.pl

Nie masz pomysłu na wykończenie domu, zadzwoń.

----------


## autorus

To ja mogę polecić moje projektantki  :smile:  



http://www.frs-architekci.pl/wnetrza/o_nas.html

Kurcze , wcześniej wydaje mi się, że na stronie nie miały fotek  :smile: 

W każdym razie efekty ich pracy będzie można zobaczyć/ można zobaczyć  w moim dzienniku budowy.  :smile:

----------


## reksiunio

Witam,
Pod koniec września tego roku planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego w Grodzisku Maz. Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonania SSO? 
Z góry dzięki za namiary.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## gosiasad

W tym roku to będzie ciężko o dobrą ekipę. 
Ja umawiałam się ponad rok wcześniej.

----------


## calif2

> Witam,
> Pod koniec września tego roku planuję rozpoczęcie budowy domu jednorodzinnego w Grodzisku Maz. Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonania SSO? 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary.
> Pozdrawiam,



Polecany już przeze mnie wcześniej Sylwek Majocha.

----------


## zbigor

Dokładnie. Ja jakoś we wrześniu umawiałem na koniec czerwca choć chciałem na wiosnę.
Mam świetną ekipę,  - w moim dzienniku widać jak robią i w jakim tempie- ale zacznę ją polecać dopiero jak skończą..

----------


## gaap

Pierwszy etap budowy zakończony (SSO) z pokryciem. Czas polecić kilku wykonawców:

Jako pierwszy Mirek Gencel i skład: p.Jan, p.Grzegorz, p.Dawid. Budować z nimi to więcej niż przyjemność.
Nie dość że nieocenieni fachowcy, to jeszcze wspaniali i uczciwi ludzie. W wielu kwestiach korygowali pomyłki i niedociągnięcia architekta. 
Proponowali rozwiązania, na które konstruktor chyba nie wpadł. Pomagali w bataliach z innymi wykonawcami czy dostawcami.
Zawsze służyli dobrą radą czy sugestią możliwości rozwiązań. Usłyszałem określenie na temat ich pracy zanim zaczęliśmy współpracę:
"Oni budują jak dla siebie" i jest to czysta prawda. Co również bardzo ważne dbają o kieszeń inwestora.
Jeśli kolejne etapy przebiegną tak sprawnie i przyjemnie jak z Mirkiem i jego ludźmi to nic tylko budować domy! 
Naprawdę wspaniali ludzie! Tel do Mirka: 502711910.

A także:
- geotechnik p. Jarosław Przygoda. Nieoceniony począwszy od badań gruntu do wsparcia przy temacie wymiany gruntu. 603894776
- wykonawca drogi dojazdowej do budynku (230m drogi szer.4m): p. Jackiewicz. Wspaniały fachowiec znający się na rzeczy: 605524007
- betoniarnia Dyckerhoff. Rzetelna obsługa, wszystko na czas, dograne, papiery, itd: p. Paweł 601527813
- dostawca piachu do wymiany gruntu (około 400m3) p. Leszek Jaroń. Po dwóch oszustach dostarczył piękny piach zasypowy: 601277990
- dekarz. Pięknie położona plaska dachówka. perfekcjonista!: Artur Sawicki: 502163274

Cześć kontaktów jest z tego forum za co bardzo forumowiczom dziękujemy!
T+G+I

----------


## gaap

zapomniałbym: Jeszcze bardzo fajny tartak do polecenia w Lesznowoli: 604867489. Wystrugali dla nas piękną (nietypową przekroje 25x30cm) więźbę.

----------


## zbigor

Ja z kolei polecę dostawcę stali zbrojeniowej. Cena bardzo przyzwoita  :smile:    Brałem też  stemple nadproża, papę, gwoździe, i inne materiały. Wszystko z transportem. Andrzej 516 650 516. Jest też na allegro.

Polecę również wykonawcę wykopu koparką obrotową i dostawcę piachu w jednej osobie. Zenek 501 380 095  z firmy http://lux-pol.pl

----------


## laskim

Piotr Majocha (brat polecanego już tutaj Sylwka), czyli ekipa górali z Piwnicznej. Właśnie zakończyli u mnie SSO. Rewelacyjna ekipa, robią jak dla siebie, czysto i starannie. Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
Telefon do Piotra 512134864

----------


## Rom-Kon

> zapomniałbym: Jeszcze bardzo fajny tartak do polecenia w Lesznowoli: 604867489. Wystrugali dla nas piękną (nietypową przekroje 25x30cm) więźbę.


Tartak p. Mydło? Na ul. Biedronki? Jeśli tak to też mogę polecić. Tną to co klient potrzebuje byleby tylko odpowiedni materiał mieli   :smile:

----------


## gaap

dokladnie p.Mydlo, ul. Biedronki 10. a drzewo maja piekne zaiste.

Jeszcze jeden człowiek którego nie wiem jak mogłem pominąć: kierownik budowy p.Tomasz Hofman 603123326. 
Bardzo serdecznie polecamy. Konkretny charakter a tego potrzeba kierownikowi.

pozdrówki,
TGI

----------


## nela29

Glazurnika do łazienek poszukuję. Ktoś, coś poleci?

----------


## E w e l

Jak pisałam wcześniej część prac mam już wykonanych i zarówno wylewki jak i tynki mają już płytki, to wiem czy były równe i co mówili o nich inni wykonawcy  :smile: 
Postanowiłam ułatwić innym życie i polecić *kilka sprawdzonych i godnych polecenia* osób/firm, tak więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

*Tynki:*
Tynkarzy wybrałam gdy zobaczyłam tynki w nowym bloku u koleżanki  :smile:  zdobyłam ich namiary i zaprosiłam na tynkowanie domu. Cena wyjściowa była wyższa niż w ówczesnym czasie o około 2zł na 1m2 jednak gdy obejrzeli dom, sprawdzili kąty i piony ścian zeszli o 1,5zł na m2.
Przyjechała ekipa chyba z 8 osób i w tydzień zrobili mi cały dom, trochę się bałam czy ściany będą równe (bo jak dla mnie, to ekspresowe tempo) ale po sprawdzeniu tynków (w późniejszym czasie również przez glazurnika) okazało się, że tynki są równiutkie i to samo tyczy się kątów. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała, zutylizowała śmieci, worki itp. pozostawiając po sobie porządek.
*Szef 601836890
Kier Ekipy 509988837*

*Wylewki:*
Ekipa polecona przez wyżej wspomnianych tynkarzy, panowie dokładni, u mnie w domu tam gdzie docelowo będą deski, wylewki zrobili niższe o 5mm i nie kręcili nosami, że to trudne i pracochłonne zadanie tym bardziej, że dodatkowo w salonie ramkę mieli zrobić o 5mm wyższą od reszty  (salon z kuchnią otwartą i spiżarnią w kształcie litery U więc nie było to łatwe). Glazurnik po sprawdzeniu, mówił, że rzadko widzi się tak proste wylewki a i do spadków się nie mógł przyczepić.
Niestety nie pamiętam i nie mam ich imion bo figurują u mnie w telefonie jako wylewki od Andrzeja  :smile:  a minęło już trochę czasu, ale brak imion nie powinien stanowić problemu.
*510305700
510797953*

*Glazura*
O tak dokładnego glazurnika jakiego miałam jest bardzo trudno. Detalista któremu nic nie umknie, widać że ma pojęcie o tym co robi, potrafi doradzić, nic nie upraszcza a nawet utrudnia sobie pracę by efekt był jeszcze lepszy. Jakość pracy na najwyższym poziomie.
Jego mam z naszego forum, padło na niego gdy przeczytałam jedną opinię *tu link do tej opinii* miałam obiekcje bo niewiele jest o nim na forum, poza jego wypowiedziami, jednak z polecanych akurat on miał  dogodny dla mnie termin. Jak się później podczas pracy okazało, mało jest o nim na forum bo zazwyczaj nie ma terminów i robił raptem u dwóch czy trzech osób z forum a ja jestem kolejną.
*wingerman
692867776*

Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłam.

----------


## zbigor

> Jeszcze jeden człowiek którego nie wiem jak mogłem pominąć: kierownik budowy p.Tomasz Hofman 603123326. 
> Bardzo serdecznie polecamy. Konkretny charakter a tego potrzeba kierownikowi.
> pozdrówki,
> TGI


Potwierdzam w całej rozciągłości. Gdy trzeba to objedzie, gdy warto to pochwali. 
btw
Chyba nawet  za jednym razem  obsługuje nasze budowy  :yes:

----------


## gaap

> Potwierdzam w całej rozciągłości. Gdy trzeba to objedzie, gdy warto to pochwali. 
> btw
> Chyba nawet  za jednym razem  obsługuje nasze budowy


Moze tak byc bo u Nas jeszcze nie koniec.
Pozdrawiamy
GIT

----------


## ElemenT

U mnie tez czuwa Pan Tomek. Polecam gorąco, prawdziwy fachowiec.

----------


## gosiasad

Poszukuję fachowców od wylewek anhydrytowych i cement.(łazienki, garaż). 
Czy są firmy wykonujące oba systemy?
Może ktoś polecić  :smile:

----------


## RL

> Poszukuję fachowców od wylewek anhydrytowych i cement.(łazienki, garaż). 
> Czy są firmy wykonujące oba systemy?
> Może ktoś polecić


Witam,

u nas robiła ta firma i mogę polecić.
http://mixobud.eu/

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam,
> 
> u nas robiła ta firma i mogę polecić.
> http://mixobud.eu/


Dziękuję :smile:

----------


## Moniia i P

Witam, szukamy SOLIDNEJ I SPRAWDZONEJ firmy do obróbki, izolacji balkonu częściowo nad wykuszem. Zew warstwa juz pękła na 3, do skucia, izolacje po sa tez raczej do d.... Widać małe plamy na tynku wew na suficie ....czyli leje się. Gdzieś kiedyś widziałam na forum jakies polecane firmy, ale nie odnajde tego.
M

----------


## calif2

Kilka nowych poleceń po zakończeniu prac:
- Dach, okna połaciowe, obróbki blacharskie, rynny - polecany wielokrotnie Pan Michał Dąbrowicz z Dachluxu. Panie Michale dzięki za brak ściemy i sprawną obsługę.
- Dekarz - również kontakt z forum Karol Wiązowski i jego ekipa. 220 m2 dachu, 5 veluxów i od groma obróbek blacharskich wykonane sprawnie w ciągu 4 dni. Obróbki wykonane bardzo ładnie a mam porównanie z sąsiadem. Dobry i rzeczowy kontakt z Panem Karolem.
- Okna - wybrałem MS dostawca polecany na forum Oculux z Modlińskiej. Bardzo dobry kontakt, super doradztwo Pana Darka, sprawny montaż. Pozostała jeszcze regulacja. Dzięki.
- Ogrodzenie z siatki na podmurówce systemowej - tu nowość na forum. Nazywają się Metropolia Ogrodzeń Dom-Kam. Wynalazłem ich na Allegro. Sprawnie wykonane ogrodzenie w naprawdę dobrych cenach. Kontakt na priv.
Kolejne prace się toczą więc wkrótce kolejne opinie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, szukamy SOLIDNEJ I SPRAWDZONEJ firmy do obróbki, izolacji balkonu częściowo nad wykuszem. Zew warstwa juz pękła na 3, do skucia, izolacje po sa tez raczej do d.... Widać małe plamy na tynku wew na suficie ....czyli leje się. Gdzieś kiedyś widziałam na forum jakies polecane firmy, ale nie odnajde tego.
> M


Może do skucia a może tylko do naprawy. Można "zeszyć" żywicą epoksydową. Na to hydroizolacja. Ale być może rzeczywiście czasem lepiej i taniej skuć i zrobić od nowa.

----------


## Moniia i P

> Może do skucia a może tylko do naprawy. Można "zeszyć" żywicą epoksydową. Na to hydroizolacja. Ale być może rzeczywiście czasem lepiej i taniej skuć i zrobić od nowa.


Oglądał to nasz kier bud,zalecił skuć.Ta zew warstwa wylewki najprawdopodobniej nie ma zbrojenia, nie wiadomo jaki i jak ułożono pod styropian i folie, po pierwszej zimie była szczelina, po kolejnej dwie nastepne i pewnie beda kolejne.Spadek tez jakis marny jest.Izolacje to??? Dolna płyta stropu jest zbrojona.  Daltego poszukiwany jest ktoś rozumny. Pan ?  :wink: 
M

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Oglądał to nasz kier bud,zalecił skuć.Ta zew warstwa wylewki najprawdopodobniej nie ma zbrojenia, nie wiadomo jaki i jak ułożono pod styropian i folie, po pierwszej zimie była szczelina, po kolejnej dwie nastepne i pewnie beda kolejne.Spadek tez jakis marny jest.Izolacje to??? Dolna płyta stropu jest zbrojona.  Daltego poszukiwany jest ktoś rozumny. Pan ? 
> M


Kierbud najczęściej zaleca skucie bo... gdyby zalecił naprawę musiałby wykazać się znajomością najnowszych technik i specjalistycznych produktów chemii budowlanej. A na co mu to? Mało ma zmartwień na głowie?  :big grin:  Z jednym mogę się zgodzić - czasem gra nie warta świeczki. Specjalistyczna chemia jest droga i raczej przeznaczona do tych przypadków które ciężko naprawić standardowo czyli skuć i od nowa.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to... może i łapię o co chodzi w tym temacie ale ogólnie "ciężką" budowlanką się nie zajmuję - no chyba że  w ramach "incydentu" przy większej robocie. Ogólnie jestem od wykończeniówki i to szerszej niż tylko poddasza (no dałem się tu zaszufladkować!) a zagadnienia związane z naprawą  posadzek i hydroizolacją znane mi są z łazienek, balkonów i tarasów. Sporo się "naszyłem" posadzek i jak do tej pory reklamacji nie było   :wink:

----------


## Moniia i P

> Kierbud najczęściej zaleca skucie bo... gdyby zalecił naprawę musiałby wykazać się znajomością najnowszych technik i specjalistycznych produktów chemii budowlanej. A na co mu to? Mało ma zmartwień na głowie?  Z jednym mogę się zgodzić - czasem gra nie warta świeczki. Specjalistyczna chemia jest droga i raczej przeznaczona do tych przypadków które ciężko naprawić standardowo czyli skuć i od nowa.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o mnie to... może i łapię o co chodzi w tym temacie ale ogólnie "ciężką" budowlanką się nie zajmuję - no chyba że  w ramach "incydentu" przy większej robocie. Ogólnie jestem od wykończeniówki i to szerszej niż tylko poddasza (no dałem się tu zaszufladkować!) a zagadnienia związane z naprawą  posadzek i hydroizolacją znane mi są z łazienek, balkonów i tarasów. Sporo się "naszyłem" posadzek i jak do tej pory reklamacji nie było


U nas właśnie zbliżamy sie do wykończeniówki, tylko ten temat musimy ogarnąć,żeby nie ciekło po ścianach  i jak kotłownia +ogrzewanie ruszy to można zaczynać :smile:

----------


## asc

Szukam fachowca do tapetowania

----------


## DDAREKK

Szukam dobrej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia, zapewne z bloczków ala amerblock, macie kogoś do polecenia ?
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## asc

p. Ryszard z łomianek od ogrodzeń 600 262 580

----------


## tygryska_13

witam 
szukam glazurnika. mam do ułożenia zarówno podłogi w całym domu jak i do zrobienia łazienki.  marzą mi sie waskie fugi wiec jak ktos kogos moze polecic to bede wdzieczna,

----------


## fighter1983

> witam 
> szukam glazurnika. mam do ułożenia zarówno podłogi w całym domu jak i do zrobienia łazienki.  marzą mi sie waskie fugi wiec jak ktos kogos moze polecic to bede wdzieczna,


Pani Kasiu 601815765 - Zbyszek Holda ma u siebie suuuuper glazurnika - Bogdana.

----------


## ewajanecka

> witam 
> szukam glazurnika. mam do ułożenia zarówno podłogi w całym domu jak i do zrobienia łazienki.  marzą mi sie waskie fugi wiec jak ktos kogos moze polecic to bede wdzieczna,


Polecalam i polecam Vadiola, polecany na forum wiele razy, zero problemow, wszystko na czas, pilnować nie trzeba. Telefonu niestety nie pamiętam , ale można napisac na forum.

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Polecicie firmę która zrobi barierki balkonowe malowane proszkowo ?

----------


## sherif

Dobijam do stanu deweloperskiego, więc podzielę się fachowcami, z których byłem zadowolony.

1. Stan surowy + dach, polecana to wielokrotnie ekipa Kamila Kuryły tel 510 748 629. Kamil poradził sobie z dość skomplikowanym projektem, bez większych problemów. Przy tym jest bardzo kontaktowy i umie przewidzieć co kiedy będzie potrzebne. Jakość samych murów chwaliły kolejne ekipy czy osoby będące na budowie. Mój tata jako kierownik budowy i inspektor nadz także nie miał większych uwag  :smile: 

2. Hydraulik, także polecany na FM - p. Andrzej Matusik tel 502 358 661. p. Andrzej także robił instalacje dla mojego kolegi, wszyscy zadowoleni  :smile: 

3. Elektryk p. Rafał Adamczyk  tel 502 640 580, bardzo dobra współpraca, wykonawstwo oraz zawsze można liczyć na doradzenie

4. Projekt inst. gazowej p. Daniel Smoliński - tel. 698 660 947

5. Instalacja alarmowa Jarosław Szeląg tel 508 513 048, dobra cena i staranne wykonanie. Jarek robił u mnie także sterowanie rolet, oświetlenia, itd

6. Okna, drzwi, rolety - Ideal - www.oknadrzwi.net, panowie zawsze doradzą, można się potargowac o dobrą cenę. Byłem dość wymagający a zawsze zaproponowali mi to co chciałem. W sumie z ekipami spotykałem się kilka razy na montażu okien, potem drzwi a ostatnio rolet i za każdym razem było ok

7. Tynki - forumowy Anatak  (anatak.pl) i magiczny p. Tomek, mimo mieszanych tynków i skomplikowanej bryle nie udało mi się znaleźć błędów  :smile: 

8. Posadzki anhydrytowe - mixobud.eu, panowie ogarnęli cały dom w jeden dzień, szybko i sprawnie

9. Posadzki żywiczne - epoxyfloors.pl, mimo lekko krzywych posadzki w garażu (z miksokreta) panowie wyszlifowali i wyrównali posadzkę wydłużając sobie pracę o 1,5 dnia, efekt super.

10. Skład budowlany www.do-mur.pl na ul. Chełmżyńskiej, tam kupowałem i kupuje większość materiałów. Skład miał najlepsze ceny z porównania kilku większych składów w okolicy. Zawsze też potrafią doradzić i dowieść jak coś szybko potrzeba.

11. Instalacja wentylacji - firma Gomar z Radomia i pan Marek Ziółkowski tel. 500 105 022. Także polecana tutaj, ja jednynie mogę to potweirdzić co było napisane o p. Marku i jego firmie  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Polecam bardzo Zbyszka Hołdę i Bartka-fighter1983 - ELEWACJE - z dużych liter bo tak mam wykonaną moja elewację z ociepleniem. Właśnie się zastanawiam nad kasowaniem za wstęp na działkę bo mam dużo oglądających i podziwiających.  
Perfekcyjna praca, a mieli setkę szczegółów i utrudnień. Działają na terenie Mazowsza i Małopolski.
Zapisałam się u nich na ocieplenie poddasza. 
Kontakt- fighter1983 na naszym forum

Zdjęcia mogę wysyłać na maila

----------


## anatak

> Dobijam do stanu deweloperskiego, więc podzielę się fachowcami, z których byłem zadowolony.
> 
> 1. Stan surowy + dach, polecana to wielokrotnie ekipa Kamila Kuryły tel 510 748 629. Kamil poradził sobie z dość skomplikowanym projektem, bez większych problemów. Przy tym jest bardzo kontaktowy i umie przewidzieć co kiedy będzie potrzebne. Jakość samych murów chwaliły kolejne ekipy czy osoby będące na budowie. Mój tata jako kierownik budowy i inspektor nadz także nie miał większych uwag 
> 
> 2. Hydraulik, także polecany na FM - p. Andrzej Matusik tel 502 358 661. p. Andrzej także robił instalacje dla mojego kolegi, wszyscy zadowoleni 
> 
> 3. Elektryk p. Rafał Adamczyk  tel 502 640 580, bardzo dobra współpraca, wykonawstwo oraz zawsze można liczyć na doradzenie
> 
> 4. Projekt inst. gazowej p. Daniel Smoliński - tel. 698 660 947
> ...


dziękujemy za polecenie i świetną współpracę, powodzenia w dalszych etapach
pozdr
ANATAK

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam. Polecam bardzo Zbyszka Hołdę i Bartka-fighter1983 - ELEWACJE - z dużych liter bo tak mam wykonaną moja elewację z ociepleniem. Właśnie się zastanawiam nad kasowaniem za wstęp na działkę bo mam dużo oglądających i podziwiających.  
> Perfekcyjna praca, a mieli setkę szczegółów i utrudnień. Działają na terenie Mazowsza i Małopolski.
> Zapisałam się u nich na ocieplenie poddasza. 
> Kontakt- fighter1983 na naszym forum
> 
> Zdjęcia mogę wysyłać na maila


No cóż...Zbyszek znowu nie zawiódł jako wykonawca, Fighter jako dostawca.
A parapety ładne?  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Parapety piękne i solidne. Wstawię zdjęcia jak mi kto pomoże bo są za duże. Dziękuję i również polecam. Parapety aluminiowe ALURON od Pana Piotra. 
Dostawa co do minuty. Serdeczne dzięki.
EWBUD- Piotr Rudzki tel. 667003003
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fighter1983



----------


## fighter1983



----------


## fighter1983

Wrzucilem 2 zdjecia dla Pani ziuta62 
3 sie nie udalo bo jakies uciete wyszlo.

----------


## bettka

Szukam ekipy do położenia tynku na elewacji ok. 300 m2, okolice Warszawy, prawdopodbnie konieczne będzie także poprawienie podłoża -  połozenie nowej warstwy kleju (nie wiem, czy na całości). Poproszę o kontakt tutaj lub przez PW.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## EWBUD

> Szukam ekipy do położenia tynku na elewacji ok. 300 m2, okolice Warszawy, prawdopodbnie konieczne będzie także poprawienie podłoża -  połozenie nowej warstwy kleju (nie wiem, czy na całości). Poproszę o kontakt tutaj lub przez PW.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Zapraszam... moze gdzieś wciśniemy..    :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. Polecam bardzo Zbyszka Hołdę i Bartka-fighter1983 - ELEWACJE - z dużych liter bo tak mam wykonaną moja elewację z ociepleniem. Właśnie się zastanawiam nad kasowaniem za wstęp na działkę bo mam dużo oglądających i podziwiających.  
> Perfekcyjna praca, a mieli setkę szczegółów i utrudnień. Działają na terenie Mazowsza i Małopolski.
> Zapisałam się u nich na ocieplenie poddasza. 
> Kontakt- fighter1983 na naszym forum
> 
> Zdjęcia mogę wysyłać na maila


Dziekuje.

----------


## zbyszekz5

TECHNOBUD - OSTRZEGAM PRZED TĄ FIRMĄ

Firma TECHNOBUD to JEDNA wielka porażka. Uważajcie na tą firmę i naprawdę 100 razy proszę przemyśleć  swoją decyzję przed podpisaniem umowy. Ja popełniłem największy błąd w życiu i podpisałem z nimi umowę na budowę domu w stanie deweloperskim - nigdy go nie skończyli - I CAŁE SZCZĘŚCIE.

----------


## halszka1938

Szukam rozsądnego kominiarza, może możecie kogoś polecić. Najchętniej z okolic Piastowa, Pruszkowa.

----------


## symultana

Witam Panie Arturze,
Robił Pan u mnie we Władysławowie k. Piaseczna wylewki 1,5 miesiąca temu. Wysuszyłam zgodnie ze wskazówkami. Wyszło super, nic nie pękło, nie ma ani jednej ryski. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## symultana

A tak przy okazji: szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do ogrodzenia murowanego z klinkieru rejon k. Piaseczna. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## snipes

Pilnie poszukiwana ekipa do ocieplenia i elewacji - spoza grona forumowych sainów, fighterów. 350 metrów do zrobienia w miarę szybko

----------


## strix

Pięknie glazury, terakoty - również z minimalną fugą /musi być wysokiej jakości ceramika/  ogólnie magicy - skomplikowane projekty od architekta - cuda z karton gipsu itd/ - u mnie, ale i w dwóch domach w okolicy + cała wykończeniówka od A-Z malowanie i wiele innych rzeczy - Łukasz Chmiel - aktualny kontakt na stronie najpewniej - www.lukaszchmiel.pl 

Dołączę fachowców których zawsze będę polecał bo naprawdę przyjemnie zapłacić za taką robote:

- tynki cem-wap Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 - tylko terminy trzeba raczej sporo naprzod klepac 

- cała hydraulika - kotłownie, ogrzewanie podłogowe itd -  z Jaktorowa - Michał Jurczak - świetny spec, praktyka inżynierska - na bieżąco z całą nową technologią, wylicza, robi projekty - nic na pałę - naprawdę warto, szczególnie jak się chce nowoczesne rozwiązania. Ma własne zaopatrzenie - płaci się tylko z wykorzystany materiał, nic nie trzeba kupować itd.  Cała robota była zrobiona rewelacyjnie. Działa w okolicach Wawy - kontakt też ze strony - nie mam już w komorce - www.ma-box.pl 
aaaa jak robi robotę to daje bardzo dobre ceny na wyposażenie łazienek - kabiny, wanny, baterie itd - dowiezie, zamontuje wychodzi łącznie taniej niż z netu.





> witam 
> szukam glazurnika. mam do ułożenia zarówno podłogi w całym domu jak i do zrobienia łazienki.  marzą mi sie waskie fugi wiec jak ktos kogos moze polecic to bede wdzieczna,

----------


## symultana

> Pilnie poszukiwana ekipa do ocieplenia i elewacji - spoza grona forumowych sainów, fighterów. 350 metrów do zrobienia w miarę szybko


 Przyłączam się do pytania, pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

> Witam Panie Arturze,
> Robił Pan u mnie we Władysławowie k. Piaseczna wylewki 1,5 miesiąca temu. Wysuszyłam zgodnie ze wskazówkami. Wyszło super, nic nie pękło, nie ma ani jednej ryski. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Jako nowa na tym forum nie wiedziałam jak odpowiedzieć na konkretny wpis :smile:  Już teraz wiem, więc dodam, że chciałam pochwalić Pana Artura z Płocka, czyli sławnego "teka" od wylewek :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam jeszcze raz serdecznie!

----------


## aldam1

Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonego Kierownika budowy ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Pilnie poszukiwana ekipa do ocieplenia i elewacji - spoza grona forumowych sainów, fighterów. 350 metrów do zrobienia w miarę szybko


A to podpadlismy jakos ? Brak terminow na ten rok niestety. Zapraszamy na wiosne 2015.
Moze ewbuxxxo jeszcze cos da rade?

----------


## tommy72

Witam
polecę ekipę która kładła tynk silikonowy u mnie - 200m2 w dwa (3 - bo robili jeszcze podbitkę na lukarnach) dni
Szybko, sprawnie, rozsądne pieniądze - klej + tynk 20pln, mają też dobre ceny na materiał.
Michał DOmagała 693222511
można się powołać na Tomka ze Starej Wsi - robili u nas 3 domy na jednej ulicy  :wink:  bo każdy z sąsiadów patrzył, patrzył i brał ich do siebie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## Patrykos83

Poszukuje SPRAWDZONEJ i dobrej ekipy do montażu okien - zaznaczam sprawdzonej a nie reklamowanej jako dobra  :smile:  Miejsce Wyszków więc można przyjąć Warszawa i okolice. Dla mnie to bardzo istotne ponieważ mam 8 okien 2500 w x 2000 szer więc cieżkie

Dzięki z góry

Patryk

----------


## Po***ni

Od okien polecam z czystym sumieniem forumowego Finlandię (Alterdom), można przyjechać do mnie zobaczyć okna i montaż, budowa ok 30 km od Wyszkowa.

----------


## zbigor

> Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonego Kierownika budowy ?


Ja mogę. Polecam tego samego kierbuda co miesiąc temu.

----------


## DDAREKK

Czy ma ktoś namiary telefoniczne ale też maliowe na Pana Dariusza Lasek od schodów. Jak tak to prośba o info, może byc na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## snipes

> A to podpadlismy jakos ? Brak terminow na ten rok niestety. Zapraszamy na wiosne 2015.
> Moze ewbuxxxo jeszcze cos da rade?


Nic mi nie wiadomo o podpadaniu. Chodzi właśnie o brak terminów u forumowych etatowych od elewacji, z przyczyn losowych straciłem ekipę, niemniej kryzys wygląda już na zażegnany  :smile:

----------


## symultana

> Od okien polecam z czystym sumieniem forumowego Finlandię (Alterdom), można przyjechać do mnie zobaczyć okna i montaż, budowa ok 30 km od Wyszkowa.


Potwierdzam, u mnie okna montował też Alterdom. Wyszło równiutko, a okna są super :Smile:  No i też miałam jedno bardzo duże...

----------


## Aggi

Rzadko ostatnio piszę na forum (za to wytrwale czytam :wink:  To forum zawsze było i nadal jest kopalnią wiedzy i kontaktów. Stawiam z FORUM już drugi dom i to stąd czerpię najcenniejsze informacje! A skoro tak, to z przyjemnością przekazuję sprawdzone kontakty dalej  :Smile: .

GLAZURNIK - polecam p. Roberta nick forumowy vadiol tel 664 837 837

P. Robert miał u mnie w domu ogrom pracy w różnych materiałach: trawertyny, mozaiki na siatkach i luzem, kamienie okrąglaki, gres, klasyczne płytki. Na dodatek skomplikowane projekty wymagające wiedzy i precyzji oraz fanaberyczny inwestor czyli - ja. Lekko nie było  :wink: )). 
I ku mojemu zachwytowi było: solidnie, konstruktywnie, sprawnie i precyzyjnie. 
Jaka to ulga kiedy wykonawca takich prac jest przede wszystkim człowiekiem inteligentnym - rozumie intencje inwestora, myśli przy robocie, szuka rozwiązań, podsuwa pomysły. Dodatkowo nie do przecenienia jest wiedza p. Roberta i jego doświadczenie. To, że czuwał uchroniło nas przed kilkoma kosztownymi wpadkami. 
Nie będę już pisać takich banałów, że wykonawca skrupulatnie po sobie sprząta, że komunikacja jest znakomita, że jest terminowy.

vadiol - DZIĘKUJĘ! Świetna robota i gdyby nie fakt, że na tej budowie zamierzam zakończyć inwestorska karierę - spotkalibyśmy się jeszcze z pewnością.

POLECAM

----------


## dar-ek

Ja mam za sobą  etap budowy , mogę polecić firmę do budowy, jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany podam namiar na priv . pozdrawiam

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Czy możecie polecić tu lub na prv sprawdzone firmy wraz z adresami www które zajmują się wykonaniem kuchni, szaf, garderoby na wymiar ? W rozsądnych cenach i gdzie po wykonaniu u Was jesteście zadowoleni.
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## stary

Mogę polecić firmę SOIE DESIGN Robert Popiel, W-wa Włochy, tel. 604-626-653
Nie wiem czy ma stronę www, ja się kontaktowałem telefonicznie.
Wykonał u mnie pod wymiar 3 szafy oraz całą zabudowę kuchni - wedle naszego pomysłu.
Mimo urwania głowy w okresie przedświątecznej gorączki - wszystko terminowo i porządnie.

----------


## teka

> Jako nowa na tym forum nie wiedziałam jak odpowiedzieć na konkretny wpis Już teraz wiem, więc dodam, że chciałam pochwalić Pana Artura z Płocka, czyli sławnego "teka" od wylewek 
> Pozdrawiam jeszcze raz serdecznie!


 :smile: Wielkie dzieki za pamiec,polecamy sie na drugiego "blizniaczka",zadko by kobieta znała sie tak dobrze na budowaniu,żadko zdarzaja sie developerzy ,którzy nie oszczedzaja na materialach z najwyzszej półki.tutaj nawet posadzkarz mial swoj piasek,kruszywo i cement choc transport byl z dalszej odleglosci.zycze przyjemnego wykanczania domu.pozdrowienia od chlopakow z Płocka

----------


## vadiol

> Rzadko ostatnio piszę na forum (za to wytrwale czytam To forum zawsze było i nadal jest kopalnią wiedzy i kontaktów. Stawiam z FORUM już drugi dom i to stąd czerpię najcenniejsze informacje! A skoro tak, to z przyjemnością przekazuję sprawdzone kontakty dalej .
> 
> GLAZURNIK - polecam p. Roberta nick forumowy vadiol tel 664 837 837
> 
> P. Robert miał u mnie w domu ogrom pracy w różnych materiałach: trawertyny, mozaiki na siatkach i luzem, kamienie okrąglaki, gres, klasyczne płytki. Na dodatek skomplikowane projekty wymagające wiedzy i precyzji oraz fanaberyczny inwestor czyli - ja. Lekko nie było )). 
> I ku mojemu zachwytowi było: solidnie, konstruktywnie, sprawnie i precyzyjnie. 
> Jaka to ulga kiedy wykonawca takich prac jest przede wszystkim człowiekiem inteligentnym - rozumie intencje inwestora, myśli przy robocie, szuka rozwiązań, podsuwa pomysły. Dodatkowo nie do przecenienia jest wiedza p. Roberta i jego doświadczenie. To, że czuwał uchroniło nas przed kilkoma kosztownymi wpadkami. 
> Nie będę już pisać takich banałów, że wykonawca skrupulatnie po sobie sprząta, że komunikacja jest znakomita, że jest terminowy.
> 
> ...


Bardzo dziękuję !

----------


## Patrykos83

Po super polecenu dotyczącym okien ide dalej  :smile: 

Potrzebuje namiaru na kogoś kto zrobi mi elewację z drewna i doradzi jakie drewno, jakie łączenia itd
z góry dziekuje

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Poszukuje malarza do wykonania trawertynu oraz ślusarza do barierek balkonowych.
Doradźcie kogoś, please.

----------


## DDAREKK

Witajcie

Prośba jeszcze raz o polecenie ekip które wykonywały u Was ogrodzenie (ja planuje amerblok) i się sprawdziła.
Ponawiam prośbe o namiar na Pana Dariusza Laska od schodów, może być tu lub na priv.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## teka

> Witajcie
> 
> Prośba jeszcze raz o polecenie ekip które wykonywały u Was ogrodzenie (ja planuje amerblok) i się sprawdziła.
> Ponawiam prośbe o namiar na Pana Dariusza Laska od schodów, może być tu lub na priv.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


608404823 Dariusz Lasek-Panie Darku :roll eyes:

----------


## DDAREKK

> 608404823 Dariusz Lasek-Panie Darku


Dzięki Panie Arturze

----------


## camelouge

Witam serdecznie,

Czy może ktoś polecić solidną i tanią ekipę budowlaną do budowy domku w stylu kanadyjskim?

----------


## gosiasad

> Moja pierwsza polecana ekipa: SSO, u mnie z więźbą:* Mirek Gencel.* Znalazłam na tym forum i faktycznie tak jak pisali inni inwestorzy: najtańszy nie jest, ale ten etap przebiegł u nas bez żadnych problemów. Piszę do osób, które planują budowę w następnych sezonach. Ja też umawiałam się rok wcześniej.


Dopisuję do mojej białej listy Pana Krzysztofa (APREL).
Profesjonalna współpraca, okna super (zdecydowaliśmy się na Passiv Line Plus firmy Adams), ciepły montaż - perfekcja. 

Przy okazji dziękuję Panu Robertowi (arm.pl), który zabezpieczał okna przed włamaniem.

----------


## Patrykos83

Ponawiam prośbę o polecenie osoby badz namiaru na firmę co zrobi mi elewację z drewna i doradzi jakie drewno, jakie łączenia itd
z góry dziekuje

----------


## songoku_xxx

cześć i przepraszam  :razz: 

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania elewacji domu (styropian) jeszcze w tym roku... :popcorn: 

Tak, tak wiem, że nierealne...

Ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wiem. Błonie, mazowieckie. 250m2 elewacji, parter, niskie ściany (dach koperta), silka...
Solidnie i tak żebym z torbami nie poszedł...  :sad: 

HELP  :bash:

----------


## autorus

e tam nierealne. Dopytaj się u Mistrza Jana z drugiego forum.

----------


## songoku_xxx

poka poka jakiś namiar  :big tongue:

----------


## autorus

506391113 u mnie Mistrz Jan robił front i garaż.

----------


## aldam1

Czy możecie polecić na Wawrze dobry beton.

----------


## sherif

> Czy możecie polecić na Wawrze dobry beton.


Ja brałem z Żołnierskiej - Incobet. Nigdy nie było problemów z betonem, zawsze byli na czas.

----------


## songoku_xxx

autorus dzieki za namiar, Dzwoniłem i rozmawiałem. Nawet termin jest. Problemem okazała się cena 2x wyższa niż średnia z ofert.
Widać nie stać mnie na tak dobrego fachowca, szukam dalej  :bash:

----------


## ewajanecka

> autorus dzieki za namiar, Dzwoniłem i rozmawiałem. Nawet termin jest. Problemem okazała się cena 2x wyższa niż średnia z ofert.
> Widać nie stać mnie na tak dobrego fachowca, szukam dalej


Lepiej odłożyć prace niż mieć zmarnowana elewacje, materiał tez kosztuje. Poprawki drogie są :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

no ale bez przesady 80PLN za m2 to dużo za dużo...

----------


## EWBUD

> Dopisuję do mojej białej listy Pana Krzysztofa (APREL).
> Profesjonalna współpraca, okna super, ciepły montaż - perfekcja. 
> 
> Przy okazji dziękuję Panu Piotrowi (forumowy ewbuxxxo), który bez problemu połączył prace montażowe okien z ich ociepleniem. Specjalnie przyjechali zrobić "styropianowe ramki" wokół okien (blisko nie było) oraz Panu Robertowi (arm.pl), który zabezpieczał okna przed włamaniem (też blisko nie było).


Nie ma za co....
Umowa, to umowa  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> no ale bez przesady 80PLN za m2 to dużo za dużo...


Oooooooo, widzę, że za mam za niskie stawki.
Muszę podnieść............
A ta cena powyżej to z fakturą jest?
Sain, Fighter, widzicie to powyżej?   :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

podobno tyle kosztuje położenie na grzebień a nie na placki(podobno ściana wyrównywana tynkiem przed położeniem kleju).
Nie wiem, nie wnikam, poza moim budżetem to i nie mam dylematów.

Mój budżet to 40PLn za m2 nie robiąc żadnej tajemnicy...

----------


## fighter1983

> Oooooooo, widzę, że za mam za niskie stawki.
> Muszę podnieść............
> A ta cena powyżej to z fakturą jest?
> Sain, Fighter, widzicie to powyżej?


ŁOOOOO .... grubo ktos pocisnal jezeli to lekka mokra na stytropianie. No chyba ze cudaki. 
Mi wczoraj klient napisal ze 60 za robocizne to mega za duzo. Tak wiec rozstrzal cenowy spory jak widac... od 30 do 80 na chwile obecna. 
*songoku_xxx -* 2 połowa października lub koniec października jeżeli pogoda pozwoli możemy spróbować wcisnąć termin, ale nie obiecuje. 
58-60netto robocizna za m2 materiał proponuje oczywiście Caparola fakturowany wraz z robocizną na 8% VAT o ile prawnie budynek spełnia wymagania do takiego fakturowania. 
Namiar masz, wiec w razie W prosze o kontakt.

----------


## fighter1983

Materiał+robocizna netto 34 165,65 zł

brutto: 36899

Zalozenie: 250m2 styropian grafitowy 20cm knaufa, kolkowane w termodyblu, caly system Caparola z tynkiem Thermosan NQG 

tak "na szybko" to wychodzi

----------


## EWBUD

> Materiał+robocizna netto 34 165,65 zł
> 
> brutto: 36899
> 
> Zalozenie: 250m2 styropian grafitowy 20cm knaufa, kolkowane w termodyblu, caly system Caparola z tynkiem Thermosan NQG 
> 
> tak "na szybko" to wychodzi


Biorą po 80..... podnieś cenę......Bartek....podnieś cenę....biorą po 80.....  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *podobno tyle kosztuje położenie na grzebień a nie na placki(podobno ściana wyrównywana tynkiem przed położeniem kleju).*
> Nie wiem, nie wnikam, poza moim budżetem to i nie mam dylematów.
> 
> Mój budżet to 40PLn za m2 nie robiąc żadnej tajemnicy...


Jeśli Inwestor sobie zażyczył na grzebień a ściana nie jest przygotowana i wymaga najpierw otynkowania (tak to wynika z postu - nie wnikam w zasadność) więc tynkowanie + ocieplenie (na grzebień) + może jeszcze jakieś cuda o których nie wiemy = cena 80zł/m2.  Stawka wydaje się wysoka ale realna.

edit: "lubelaki" robią za 30zł/m2 ze strukturą... stawka jak za flaszkę - efekt końcowy jak po flaszce  :wink:

----------


## autorus

to ja polecę firmę zakładającą gaz, dziś właśnie u mnie byli i jest ok. 

Firma przyjechała na czas, a nawet 30min przed czasem co w branży jest ewenementem. I na mojej budowie też. Założyli zakończyli itd. POLECAM ICH. Kontakt jest na samochodzie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Biorą po 80..... podnieś cenę......Bartek....podnieś cenę....biorą po 80.....


Spoko... lyzeczka... powoli.

----------


## songoku_xxx

Rom-Kon sciana to silka. Czy równa to nie wiem, tynkarze mówili, że nie najgorzej.

Wycena była przez telefon. Zaczeliśmy od 100 PLN  :smile: 

Fighter dziękuję za propozycję. Rozmawialiśmy przez telefon nawet i dostałem od Ciebie wycenę. Niestety nie moja półka cenowa. Szukam kogoś za max 40 PLN/m2. Uważam, że za tą cenę można znaleźć wykonawcę, którego robota nie będzie wyglądała "jak po flaszce".
Jutro mam spotkanie to zobaczymy

----------


## fighter1983

> Rom-Kon sciana to silka. Czy równa to nie wiem, tynkarze mówili, że nie najgorzej.
> 
> Wycena była przez telefon. Zaczeliśmy od 100 PLN 
> 
> Fighter dziękuję za propozycję. Rozmawialiśmy przez telefon nawet i dostałem od Ciebie wycenę. Niestety nie moja półka cenowa. Szukam kogoś za max 40 PLN/m2. Uważam, że za tą cenę można znaleźć wykonawcę, którego robota nie będzie wyglądała "jak po flaszce".
> Jutro mam spotkanie to zobaczymy


spox... wrzuc zdjecia i daj obejrzec... za taka cene chetnie wezme jako podwykonawce o ile jakosc bedzie mi odpowiadala. a jak nie - to jezeli spox ekipa - podszkolimy  :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

ok. Ma mi równiez pokazać domek robiony w okolicy 2-3 lata temu to zrobię zdjęcia i chętnie wrzucę do oceny. Na co zwracac uwagę? Jak stwierdzić czy elewacja jest "dobra"? Sorki moze za głupie pytania, ale jestem w tym totalnie zieolony  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Rzut oka ogolny: czy struktura jest rowno zatarta, czy nie widac tzw "chmurek", zalaman swiatla wskazujacych na nierownosci.
Detale: ew. zarysowania tynku przy nadprozach, przy parapetach. Zachowanie katow prostych, sposob obrobki przy oknach, listwy, ewntualne pekniecia. 
Obejrzyj wszystkie wewnetrzne rogi, czy w nich nie wystepuja spekania. 
sposob wykonczenia przejscia strefy przycokolowej, zastosowanie listew okapnikowych. 
Moze inwestor ma widok z kamery termowizyjnej z zimy - popros o udostepnienie. 

Generalnie szukamy kazdej rysy, cieni, przebarwien i pekniec  :smile:  
Newralgicznymi punktami sa wszystkie narozniki, zarowno wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne.

----------


## songoku_xxx

super dzieki, za info. Też właśnie miałem mocniej patrzeć na narożniki.  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom-Kon sciana to silka. Czy równa to nie wiem, tynkarze mówili, że nie najgorzej.
> 
> Wycena była przez telefon. Zaczeliśmy od 100 PLN 
> 
> Fighter dziękuję za propozycję. Rozmawialiśmy przez telefon nawet i dostałem od Ciebie wycenę. Niestety nie moja półka cenowa. Szukam kogoś za max 40 PLN/m2. Uważam, że za tą cenę można znaleźć wykonawcę, którego robota nie będzie wyglądała "jak po flaszce".
> Jutro mam spotkanie to zobaczymy


Jeśli tak to stawka bardzo dobra! ...dla wykonawcy  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rzut oka ogolny: czy struktura jest rowno zatarta, czy nie widac tzw "chmurek", zalaman swiatla wskazujacych na nierownosci.
> Detale: ew. zarysowania tynku przy nadprozach, przy parapetach. Zachowanie katow prostych, sposob obrobki przy oknach, listwy, ewntualne pekniecia. 
> Obejrzyj wszystkie wewnetrzne rogi, czy w nich nie wystepuja spekania. 
> sposob wykonczenia przejscia strefy przycokolowej, zastosowanie listew okapnikowych. 
> Moze inwestor ma widok z kamery termowizyjnej z zimy - popros o udostepnienie. 
> 
> Generalnie szukamy kazdej rysy, cieni, przebarwien i pekniec  
> Newralgicznymi punktami sa wszystkie narozniki, zarowno wewnetrzne i zewnetrzne.


I tym sposobem odpada 95% ekip. A listwy okapnikowe, przyokienne i startowe razem wzięte są tak popularne jak śnieg w maju. Jak w zeszłym roku podpowiedziałem Inwestorowi by zastosować kapinos przy balkonie to ekipa nie wiedziała jak się go montuje i wnet mnie żywcem zjadła. Ale poza tym do ich pracy przyczepić się nie mogłem - drobnostki były. Z tego co pamiętam robili za 45zł/m2

----------


## fighter1983

> I tym sposobem odpada 95% ekip. A listwy okapnikowe, przyokienne i startowe razem wzięte są tak popularne jak śnieg w maju. Jak w zeszłym roku podpowiedziałem Inwestorowi by zastosować kapinos przy balkonie to ekipa nie wiedziała jak się go montuje i wnet mnie żywcem zjadła. Ale poza tym do ich pracy przyczepić się nie mogłem - drobnostki były. Z tego co pamiętam robili za 45zł/m2


Ni tam.... przyokiennne, startowe, okapniki, listwy dylatacyjne - standard, standardem tez jest dla mnie termodybel. Tak samo robi ewbuxxxo. 
Czasami - listwy podparapetowe, narozniki wewnetrzne, narozniki z regulowanym katem. 

Diabel tkwi w szczegolach jak to mowia  :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

a tak jest zawsze. Na szczęście ja szczególarz jestem i codziennie sprawdzam robotę, palcem pokazuje a jak już stracę nadzieję to ewentualnie sam poprawiam  :big tongue: 

Na przykład ostatnio hydraulik położył styro na podłodze to po całym obwodzie budynku odgrzebałem i sprawdzałem czy szpar nie ma przy ścianie  :big grin: 

oj ciężko mają ze mną wykonawcy, ciężko

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a tak jest zawsze. Na szczęście ja szczególarz jestem i codziennie sprawdzam robotę, palcem pokazuje a jak już stracę nadzieję to ewentualnie sam poprawiam 
> 
> Na przykład ostatnio hydraulik położył styro na podłodze to po całym obwodzie budynku odgrzebałem i sprawdzałem czy szpar nie ma przy ścianie 
> 
> oj ciężko mają ze mną wykonawcy, ciężko


...to się nie dziw że zrobili dopłatę +100%  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## zbigor

Polecam ekipę górali, która wykonywała mi stan surowy otwarty oraz wieźbę i pokrycie dachu papą. Tempo prac można ocenić czytając mój dziennik budowy.
Jakość zaś była kontrolowana przez znanego na tym forum kierbuda Pana Tomka Hofmana. 
Oczywiście nie było żadnych uwag. 
Wszystko zrobione zgodnie z projektem i zasadami sztuki budowlanej. 
Szefem  jest Pan Jan Zasadni.  Namiary na priva. 
Pan Jan ma 3 ekipy od SSO. U mnie pracowała ekipa  gdzie majstrem jest Wiesiek.  Wybrałem tą konkretną ekipę, gdyż kilkanaście lat temu stawiali 2 domy mojemu kuzynowi. Mogłem wiec  ocenić ich pracę i posłuchać opinii z pierwszej ręki.

----------


## Wekto

*Zbigor*, mogę dołączyć się do tego samego polecenia. Dodam, że pracują tak sprawnie, że czasem nie nadążałem organizować im materiał.

----------


## yaroooo

Witam,

Poszukuję sprawdzonej, doświadczonej firmy, do wykonania pełnej instalacji ogrzewania i wentylacji.
Pompa ciepła, rekuperacja, podlogówka, solary, kominek.
Dom w okolicach Legionowa, ok 400m2 (ogrzewanie ok 300m2).

Ktoś może kogoś polecić?

Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## asc

Poszukuję sprawdzonego dekarza -więźba,blachodachówka,podbitka,rynny

----------


## teka

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej, doświadczonej firmy, do wykonania pełnej instalacji ogrzewania i wentylacji.
> Pompa ciepła, rekuperacja, podlogówka, solary, kominek.
> Dom w okolicach Legionowa, ok 400m2 (ogrzewanie ok 300m2).
> 
> Ktoś może kogoś polecić?
> 
> 
> Z góry dziękuje.


Pan Piotr 507035380 wspolpracuje z nim jak pracuje na Warszawie.mozesz powolac sie na Artura od posadzek z Plocka

----------


## autorus

To ja szukam instalatora napędów do bram skrzydłowych nice najlepiej. Okolice Nadarzyn.

----------


## DDAREKK

a kojarzecie firmy które zajmują się także budową ogrodzenia tj
Eryk Banaszek firma ER-BUD
lub
Marcin Rakowski firma Home Work ???

Dodatkowo potrzebuje namiary na kogoś solidnego ale i nie drogiego do wykonania drogi i chodnika z kostki.

Miłego

----------


## tommy72

Vadiol - polecam !

Witam
kolejna praca - łazienka - wykonana przez Vadiola i kolejny raz z czystym sumieniem polecam.
Robota wykonana zgodnie z umową, elastyczne podejście do terminu a poza tym standardowo - kilka dobrych rad, eleganckie wykonanie, po robocie teren ogarnięty, biały montaż, szafki itp porobione/pozawieszane.

Polecam i pozdrawiam
Tomek

PS jeśli ktoś chciałby popatrzeć na robotę to proszę o info - wrzucę parę fotek  :wink:

----------


## tommy72

> Poszukuję sprawdzonego dekarza -więźba,blachodachówka,podbitka,rynny


Witam
polecam Michała Dąbrowicza z Dachluxu Wał Miedzeszyński oraz do wykonania dachu jedną z jego ekip - Diablo albo Karol (robił u mnie - jestem zadowolony z tempa roboty, ceny i obsługi po robocie - była mała reklamacja załatwiona błyskawicznie).
Namiar na p Michała jest na forum.

Pozdr
Tomek

----------


## songoku_xxx

siemanko!

mam do Was serdeczną prośbę szpecowie od elewacji  :smile:  )

Poszukuję ekipy do, była dyskusja stronę lub dwie temu. Znalazłem człowieka z terminem i w odpowiednim budżecie. Chciałbym abyście ocenili jego robotę, która dziś oglądałem. Ja nie umiem bo się nie znam  :smile: 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...jA&usp=sharing

Domek robiony był 2 lub 3 lata temu. Po rozmowie wiem, że używa narożników, kładzie po skosie siatkę na rogach. Na moje wspomnienie o termodyblach, powiedział, że jeśli chce to nie ma problemu, ale on raczej ich nie używa bo mogą "się wysadzić". Mówił, że widział już takie przypadki. Dom mam na płycie fundamentowej, której cokół jest ocieplony 20cm styroduru. Powiedział, że w związku z tym nie ma potrzeby stosować listw startowych.

Proponuje system elewacyjny Baumit bo twierdzi, że jest dobry. Towar ogarniam ja, więc nie nic z tego nie ma. Na wspomnienie o Caparolu stwierdził, że jest przereklamowany. Nie chcę rozpoczynać dyskusji czy tak jest czy nie. Każdy swoje zdanie ma. Chciałbym tylko wiedzieć, czy Baumit jest ok. Do tego Sugerował styro Knauf'a.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Ja strasznie nie lubie psioczenia i wytykania innym bledow, bo one sie zdarzaja kazdemu, ale ... no ze tak powiem: d..y nie urywa jakosc wykonania.  
Srednio mi sie to podoba jako efekt finalny, skoro jednak miescisz sie w budzecie i taka jakosc Cie zadowala - spokojnie bierz i rob. 
Styroo Knaufa -  jak najbardziej ok, Baumit - odczucia mam ambiwalentne, sparzylem sie raz baaardzo na ich produktach i sposobie podejscia do klienta. Reklamacje prowadzilem 2 miesiace lacznie z pieczeniam w piekarniku kruszywa z tynklu  :smile:  Oparlo sie o ITB i bylo grubo. No ale to sie tez moze zdarzyc.

----------


## symultana

Witam wszystkich!
Mimo szeroko zakrojonych poszukiwań nie mogę znaleźć dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy do murowania ogrodzenia z klinkieru + montażu siatki panelowej ze słupkami. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale jakby ostatnio murarze nie chcieli pracować... Może ktoś podrzuci namiar na sprawdzoną ekipę od ogrodzeń - buduję koło Piaseczna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

> Polecam ekipę górali, która wykonywała mi stan surowy otwarty oraz wieźbę i pokrycie dachu papą. Tempo prac można ocenić czytając mój dziennik budowy.
> Jakość zaś była kontrolowana przez znanego na tym forum kierbuda Pana Tomka Hofmana. 
> Oczywiście nie było żadnych uwag. 
> Wszystko zrobione zgodnie z projektem i zasadami sztuki budowlanej. 
> Szefem  jest Pan Jan Zasadni.  Namiary na priva. 
> Pan Jan ma 3 ekipy od SSO. U mnie pracowała ekipa  gdzie majstrem jest Wiesiek.  Wybrałem tą konkretną ekipę, gdyż kilkanaście lat temu stawiali 2 domy mojemu kuzynowi. Mogłem wiec  ocenić ich pracę i posłuchać opinii z pierwszej ręki.


A przypadkiem ta firma wykonuje też ogrodzenia z klinkieru? Jeśli tak to poproszę namiary na priva :Smile:

----------


## ewajanecka

> To ja szukam instalatora napędów do bram skrzydłowych nice najlepiej. Okolice Nadarzyn.


Polecam Aprel, forumowy Stary.

----------


## sherif

Polecicie malarza (do wnętrz  :smile:  )?

Poszukuję też sprawdzonej firmy od parapetów wew.

----------


## mmm814

Również podepnę się pod malarza do wnętrz  :smile:  prośbą równiez o polecenie szklarza i stolarza do szafaktury,  szafek. Budowa okolice Piaseczna.

----------


## kipi

.

----------


## lukasz860910

> Również podepnę się pod malarza do wnętrz  prośbą równiez o polecenie szklarza i stolarza do szafaktury,  szafek. Budowa okolice Piaseczna.


malarz 783 014 857

----------


## EWBUD

> Po raz kolejny polecam firmę Aprel z bemowa. Na forum pan Krzysztof znany jako "stary". Tym razem polecam przy okazji zakupu i montażu drewnianych drzwi zewnętrznych firmy stolpaw. Drzwi przyjechały w terminie, szybko zamontowane i bardzo ładnie, leciutko się zamykają mimo swojej masy.


Kilkukrotnie widziałem montaże tej Firmy... myślę, że z czystym sumieniem można polecać  :smile:

----------


## symultana

Mogę polecić do tynków wewnętrznych p. Bogdana tel 505 346 745 Robił u mnie tynki gipsowe, ale też robi cementowo - wapienne. Moje wyszły super, kto mnie nie odwiedzi, to podziwia, bo są gładziutkie i wcale nie trzeba teraz kłaść żadnych gładzi. W pomieszczeniach gdzie muszą być kąty 90 st. (łazienki, kuchnia, pralnia) jest super równo :Smile:  Nawet nie przypuszczałam, że tynki mogą być tak ślicznie i równo zrobione.

----------


## Robo4x4

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy scian nosnych , dzialowych oraz podciagow i slupow sso. W chwili obecnej jest stan zero z wyprowadzonymi naroznikami , silka. 
Budowa Warszawa Wlochy

----------


## janoush

> Kilkukrotnie widziałem montaże tej Firmy... myślę, że z czystym sumieniem można polecać


Ostatnio nawet u mnie, prawda Panie Piotrze ?  :smile: 

I to cały przekrój: okna, drzwi balkonowe, drzwi PSK i drzwi HS. 

Też polecam p. Krzysztofa.

----------


## zbigor

> A przypadkiem ta firma wykonuje też ogrodzenia z klinkieru? Jeśli tak to poproszę namiary na priva


Wykonują...  okazjonalnie przy budowie stanu surowego,  bo to nie jest ich podstawowa działalność.  Niestety są tak zarobieni,  że  u mnie nie mieli czasu nawet na to by przez 1 dzień wylać fundament pod ogrodzenie. 
Poza tym ZTCW  w tym roku wszystkie ekipy Pana Jana są zajęte. Ja cierpliwie czekam, może jakiś inwestor planujący SSO sie  rozmyśli i chłopaki będą mieli trochę luzu na moje ogrodzenie.

----------


## EWBUD

> Ostatnio nawet u mnie, prawda Panie Piotrze ? 
> 
> I to cały przekrój: okna, drzwi balkonowe, drzwi PSK i drzwi HS. 
> 
> Też polecam p. Krzysztofa.


U Pana przedostatnio  :smile: 
Mamy nast. domek na którym robimy po P. Krzysztofie.

----------


## asc

Poszukuje sprawdzonego hydraulika - instalacja kotłowni

----------


## gosiasad

> U Pana przedostatnio 
> Mamy nast. domek na którym robimy po P. Krzysztofie.


Ja też polecam naszego forumowego "starego" (okna)

----------


## symultana

> To sie dobrze składa bo blisko
> Do kamienia polecam gościa z Dęblina który murował mi grill w altanie
> Jak coś to pisz na PW
> Załącznik 175076Załącznik 175077Załącznik 175078





> Wykonują...  okazjonalnie przy budowie stanu surowego,  bo to nie jest ich podstawowa działalność.  Niestety są tak zarobieni,  że  u mnie nie mieli czasu nawet na to by przez 1 dzień wylać fundament pod ogrodzenie. 
> Poza tym ZTCW  w tym roku wszystkie ekipy Pana Jana są zajęte. Ja cierpliwie czekam, może jakiś inwestor planujący SSO sie  rozmyśli i chłopaki będą mieli trochę luzu na moje ogrodzenie.


Zbigor, dziękuję za odpowiedź. Ja mam to samo z moją ekipą od budynku. Ekipa była super, chciałam ich wziąć do ogrodzenia, ale gdzie tam... termin na przyszły rok, wiosna :Smile:  A mi spec od wykończeniówki wchodzi z robotami w przyszłym tygodniu... :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Chris2you

Pilnie potrzebuje sprawdzonej ekipy wod-kan i co  z plaszczem wodnym i podlogowym ogrzewanie. Dodatkowo do montazu kolektorow ciepla. Okolice Janek nr.608684954

----------


## janoush

Witam wszystkich budujących,

jako, że zakończył się dzisiaj pewien etap budowlany - wylewki,
chciałbym podać listę wykonawców, których polecam:

*Tomasz Ostrowski* - minox.com.pl - materiały budowlane - najlepsze ceny - 504 033 118

*Wiesław Kapera* - 607 777 304, *oferta:* instalacje wodne, grzewcze w tym "podłogówka"
        pompy ciepła, *zakres prac u mnie:* instalacja wodna i kanalizacyjna, rozkładanie styropianu przed podłogówką.
        Bardzo dokładnie i sprawnie wykonuje zlecone prace. Cenowo całkiem pozytywnie. Zawsze chętnie doradzi !

*Rafał Łuniewski* - 502 326 699, *oferta:* elektryka, alarmy, odgromienie. *Zakres prac u mnie:* kompletne instalacje - elektryczna, teletechniczna (LAN, RTV), alarmowa. Cena - 50zł/punkt z materiałem. Chłopaki robią sprawnie, szybko tylko trzeba się dokładnie umówić.

*Wojciech Rybus* - 501 380 601, *oferta:* instalacje ogrzewania podłogowego, pompy ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna (w tym projekty), *Zakres prac u mnie:* wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją. Pan Wojtek jest dłubakiem robiącym samemu a przez to dość długo (akurat mi to nie przeszkadzało, a robił w dwóch domach na raz bo buduję bliźniaka). Cała instalacja została zaprojektowana i wykonana bardzo dokładnie. Cenowo - w przypadku wentylacji był najtańszy natomiast cenę instalacji grzewczej z PC miał wysoką. Dlatego robił mi to wykonawca poniżej  :smile: 

*Marek Chałuda* - 601 211 561, www.nde.com.pl - oferta na stronie, *zakres prac u mnie:* odwierty, instalacja podłogowa, pompa ciepła - komplet włącznie z dokumentacją do WFOŚiGW do dofinansowania (z sukcesem  :smile:  ).

*stal-art.net -* 606 831 846, 666 934 095 - balustrady

*Krzysztof Wycech* - aprel.pl - forumowy Stary - okna Adams i *Dariusz Kuty* - też aprel.pl ale załatwialiśmy z nim drzwi.

*Piotr Rudzki* - forumowy Ewbuxxxo - elewacja oraz tynki wewnętrzne; w komplecie  :smile:  z *Fighter1983* - materiały do ociepleń

*Wojciech Cieślik* - wylewki - 691 300 501 polecany na tym forum

*Anna Tutaj-Pielaszek* - www.tutajconcept.pl - kompletny projekt wnętrz i nadzór autorski

*Janusz "Diablo"* wraz z *Arnoldem Nowosielskim* Dachlux Piaseczno - [email protected] - Dach

* Bernard Sobkowski* - 606 760 227 - oferta na Demobud.pl -* u mnie:* hydroizolacja tarasu i pokrycie dachu nad garażem.

*Tomasz Hofman* - 505 875 223 - kierbud też polecany na tym forum.

*Wszystkich powyższych wykonawców szczerze polecam. Zlecone prace wykonali rzetelnie, dokładnie i w cenach dla mnie akceptowalnych, co nie znaczy najniższych, ale adekwatnych do jakości prac.*

Edit: Panie Piotrze, to kiedy robimy ten szlaczek ?  :smile:

----------


## Zuzaaa

Macie jakieś firmy z Warszawy do polecenia w kwesrii drzwi wewnętrznych ? Ma ktos doświadczenie z firmą Drims z Bartyckiej ?
Pozdrawiam
Zuza

----------


## misiupl

Drims mamy w 2 biurowcach - są OK

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich budujących,
> 
> jako, że zakończył się dzisiaj pewien etap budowlany - wylewki,
> chciałbym podać listę wykonawców, których polecam:
> *Piotr Rudzki* - forumowy Ewbuxxxo - elewacja oraz tynki wewnętrzne; w komplecie  z *Fighter1983* - materiały do ociepleń
> 
> *Wszystkich powyższych wykonawców szczerze polecam. Zlecone prace wykonali rzetelnie, dokładnie i w cenach dla mnie akceptowalnych, co nie znaczy najniższych, ale adekwatnych do jakości prac.*
> 
> Edit: Panie Piotrze, to kiedy robimy ten szlaczek ?


Ojej... znowu zostalem polecony przez klienta ktorego nie kojarze. Dziekuje slicznie. Zasluga Piotrka w tym przypadku  :smile:

----------


## janoush

> Ojej... znowu zostalem polecony przez klienta ktorego nie kojarze. Dziekuje slicznie. Zasluga Piotrka w tym przypadku


  To dlatego, że korespondowaliśmy w styczniu. Poleciłeś mi Zbyszka Hołdę lub Piotra Rudzkiego (chodziło mi m.in. o styropian i hydroizolację tarasu). Wybrałem Piotra  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> To dlatego, że korespondowaliśmy w styczniu. Poleciłeś mi Zbyszka Hołdę lub Piotra Rudzkiego (chodziło mi m.in. o styropian i hydroizolację tarasu). Wybrałem Piotra


No i sie sprawdzil  :smile:  Grzeczny Piotruś  :smile:

----------


## calif2

Poszukuję wykonawcy elewacji jeszcze na ten rok. Może Panom forumowym wykonawcom wypadło jakieś zlecenie z kalendarza? Ok 200 m2 elewacji na 15 cm styropianu grafit. Tynk + szczyty w systemie Rodeo. Bez wodotrysków prosta forma budynku.

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję wykonawcy elewacji jeszcze na ten rok. Może Panom forumowym wykonawcom wypadło jakieś zlecenie z kalendarza? Ok 200 m2 elewacji na 15 cm styropianu grafit. Tynk + szczyty w systemie Rodeo. Bez wodotrysków prosta forma budynku.


Ja mam aspiracje zeby wchłaniac dobre, ogarniete firmy podwykonawcze dodajac swoj nadzor i robic to pod wlasna marka, wiec moze sie uda - jedna mam. Jutro - pojutrze pojawi sie watek na temat rodeo - zapraszam do dyskusji naszych wykonawcow ewbuxxxo i sain oraz Dzial Techniczny Rodeo do wymiany doswiadczen i wpolnej eliminacji bledow. 
poprosze opis i projekt na maila - nie obiecuje, ale moze podejme sie wykonania.

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam wszystkich budujących,
> 
> jako, że zakończył się dzisiaj pewien etap budowlany - wylewki,
> chciałbym podać listę wykonawców, których polecam:
> 
> *Tomasz Ostrowski* - minox.com.pl - materiały budowlane - najlepsze ceny - 504 033 118
> 
> *Wiesław Kapera* - 607 777 304, *oferta:* instalacje wodne, grzewcze w tym "podłogówka"
>         pompy ciepła, *zakres prac u mnie:* instalacja wodna i kanalizacyjna, rozkładanie styropianu przed podłogówką.
> ...


Szlaczek? hm.... obmyślam jaki ma być kształt.
Wyślę projekt do akceptacji  :smile: 

A na poważnie:
Dziekuję za polecenie i również  chciałbym polecić P. Janusza jako inwestora, rozsądny człowiek...

----------


## Adam626

Wylewki z miksokreta robił mi Pan Artur - forumowy teka

http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/

Posadzki zrobione jako mieszane z kruszywem (pod parkiet). Wykonawca jest profesjonalistą, ogólnie fajny gość. Jest właścicielem ale i jednocześnie członkiem ekipy. Lubię wykonawców z doświadczeniem którzy potrafią doradzić i rozwiązywać różne problemy. Teka wykonuje posadzki na materiale inwestora. Polecił mi gościa który przywiózł żwir i kruszywo (Bartek). Cement (Górażdże) zamówiłem w najlepszej betoniarni Budet Legionowo (polecam).

Z usługi Teki jestem zadowolony więc mogę go z czystym sumieniem polecić. Kontakt 692-796-235

----------


## Adam626

> * Bernard Sobkowski* - 606 760 227 - oferta na Demobud.pl -* u mnie:* hydroizolacja tarasu i pokrycie dachu nad garażem.


Benio będzie też robił tarasy u mnie a elewację elewację Piotr - Ewbuxxxo

----------


## fighter1983

> Benio będzie też robił tarasy u mnie a elewację elewację Piotr - Ewbuxxxo


To ja będę dostawca materiałów. No chyba ze w sto  :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> Poszukuję wykonawcy elewacji jeszcze na ten rok. Może Panom forumowym wykonawcom wypadło jakieś zlecenie z kalendarza? Ok 200 m2 elewacji na 15 cm styropianu grafit. Tynk + szczyty w systemie Rodeo. Bez wodotrysków prosta forma budynku.


Zapraszam w marcu  :smile:

----------


## nela29

Potrzebuję polecanego, dobrego glazurnika z terminami poniżej miesiąca  :Smile:

----------


## calif2

> Zapraszam w marcu


Jak nie wypali w tym roku to kto wie....... :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Potrzebuję polecanego, dobrego glazurnika z terminami poniżej miesiąca


Takie rzeczy to tylko w Erze  :smile: 
W sensie; z terminem...

----------


## symultana

> Poszukuję wykonawcy elewacji jeszcze na ten rok. Może Panom forumowym wykonawcom wypadło jakieś zlecenie z kalendarza? Ok 200 m2 elewacji na 15 cm styropianu grafit. Tynk + szczyty w systemie Rodeo. Bez wodotrysków prosta forma budynku.


Zadzwoń do P. Michała Domagały 693222511. Wcześniej był już polecany na forum przez kogoś ze Starej Wsi gm. Nadarzyn. Widziałam 4 elewacje tego Pana i są całkiem OK, choć jestem wymagająca. Zaczyna u mnie ok. 8 października. Elewacja z boniami, więc musi być równiutko. Może ma wolne terminy, bo forumowi spece od elewacji nie mają czasu co poniektórzy przesłać nawet kosztorysu, choć się wcześniej umawiają. W tym miejscu serdecznie pozdrawiam Pana fighter1983 :wink:  Nie doczekawszy się na Pana odpowiedzi znalazłam sobie inną firmę :bye: 
Napiszę później jak wyszło. Zrobię sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną, to się wszystko okaże...

----------


## EWBUD

> Zadzwoń do P. Michała Domagały 693222511. Wcześniej był już polecany na forum przez kogoś ze Starej Wsi gm. Nadarzyn. Widziałam 4 elewacje tego Pana i są całkiem OK, choć jestem wymagająca. Zaczyna u mnie ok. 8 października. Elewacja z boniami, więc musi być równiutko. Może ma wolne terminy, bo forumowi spece od elewacji nie mają czasu co poniektórzy przesłać nawet kosztorysu, choć się wcześniej umawiają. W tym miejscu serdecznie pozdrawiam Pana fighter1983 Nie doczekawszy się na Pana odpowiedzi znalazłam sobie inną firmę
> Napiszę później jak wyszło. Zrobię sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną, to się wszystko okaże...


To się wszystko okaże....  :smile:

----------


## maciekp

Witam,

U mnie rowniez elewacja do wykonania. Powierzchnia to w przyblizeniu ok 300m choc budynek posiada sporo przeszklen. 
Projekt domu mozna obejrzec na stronie www.projektyzwizja.pl, projekt DOSKONALY EN (w mojej wersji mam jeszcze dobudowany garaz)

Ocieplenie: styropian 22cm, tynk standardowy w kolorze bialym (na jednej ze scian bede najprawdopodobniej chcial polozyc imitacje plyty betonowej, ale firma ktora sie tym zajmuje kladzie to juz na tynk wiec na tym etapie nie trzeba nic specjalnie przygotowywac)

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam,
> 
> U mnie rowniez elewacja do wykonania. Powierzchnia to w przyblizeniu ok 300m choc budynek posiada sporo przeszklen. 
> Projekt domu mozna obejrzec na stronie www.projektyzwizja.pl, projekt DOSKONALY EN (w mojej wersji mam jeszcze dobudowany garaz)
> 
> Ocieplenie: styropian 22cm, tynk standardowy w kolorze bialym (na jednej ze scian bede najprawdopodobniej chcial polozyc imitacje plyty betonowej, ale firma ktora sie tym zajmuje kladzie to juz na tynk wiec na tym etapie nie trzeba nic specjalnie przygotowywac)


dokładnie taki jak na projekcie to 313 m2 - identyczny robiłem niedawno.
Większa część przeszkleń została odjęta od powierzchni.

----------


## maciekp

> dokładnie taki jak na projekcie to 313 m2 - identyczny robiłem niedawno.
> Większa część przeszkleń została odjęta od powierzchni.


No to u mnie bedzie wiecej, bo moj jest wydluzony o 1,5m i ma dobudowany garaz 6.6x6.0m...
dziekuje za info  :smile:

----------


## calif2

> Zadzwoń do P. Michała Domagały 693222511. Wcześniej był już polecany na forum przez kogoś ze Starej Wsi gm. Nadarzyn. Widziałam 4 elewacje tego Pana i są całkiem OK, choć jestem wymagająca. Zaczyna u mnie ok. 8 października. Elewacja z boniami, więc musi być równiutko. Może ma wolne terminy, bo forumowi spece od elewacji nie mają czasu co poniektórzy przesłać nawet kosztorysu, choć się wcześniej umawiają. W tym miejscu serdecznie pozdrawiam Pana fighter1983 Nie doczekawszy się na Pana odpowiedzi znalazłam sobie inną firmę
> Napiszę później jak wyszło. Zrobię sobie badanie kamerą termowizyjną, to się wszystko okaże...


Dzwoniłem, nie było mu po drodze :smile:  

Niestety liczę się z tym, że na dobrego fachowca trzeba poczekać a takich mam nadzieję tu mamy. Liczę na pozytywny odzew fightera....

----------


## asc

Poszukuję stolarza do wykonania zabudowy szafy oraz komody

----------


## doarka

Poszukuję na przyszly rok sprawdzonej ekipy od tradycyjnych tynków c-w zacieranych piaskiem kwarcowym - okolice Pruszkowa. Czy ktoś z Was może taką ekipę polecić ?

dzięki

----------


## autorus

tradycyjnych czyli nie z worka?

----------


## doarka

> tradycyjnych czyli nie z worka?


Dokładnie tak

----------


## Moniia i P

Antoni Poparda 694 972 569 tynki c-w zacier pias kwarc

----------


## E w e l

> Potrzebuję polecanego, dobrego glazurnika z terminami poniżej miesiąca


Spróbuj u forumowego wingermana może będzie miał akurat wolny termin.
Niżej znajdziesz namiary na niego.


Przy okazji przypomnę swoje sprawdzone ekipy o których wcześniej wspominałam.

Jak pisałam wcześniej większą część prac mam już wykonanych i zarówno wylewki jak i tynki mają już płytki, to wiem czy były równe i co mówili o nich inni wykonawcy  :smile: 
Postanowiłam ułatwić innym życie i polecić *kilka sprawdzonych i godnych polecenia* osób/firm, tak więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

*Tynki:*
Tynkarzy wybrałam gdy zobaczyłam tynki w nowym bloku u koleżanki  :smile:  zdobyłam ich namiary i zaprosiłam na tynkowanie domu. Cena wyjściowa była wyższa niż w ówczesnym czasie o około 2zł na 1m2 jednak gdy obejrzeli dom, sprawdzili kąty i piony ścian zeszli o 1,5zł na m2.
Przyjechała ekipa chyba z 8 osób i w tydzień zrobili mi cały dom, trochę się bałam czy ściany będą równe (bo jak dla mnie, to ekspresowe tempo) ale po sprawdzeniu tynków (w późniejszym czasie również przez glazurnika) okazało się, że tynki są równiutkie i to samo tyczy się kątów. Ekipa po sobie posprzątała, zutylizowała śmieci, worki itp. pozostawiając po sobie porządek.
*Szef 601836890
Kier Ekipy 509988837*

*Wylewki:*
Ekipa polecona przez wyżej wspomnianych tynkarzy, panowie dokładni, u mnie w domu tam gdzie docelowo będą deski, wylewki zrobili niższe o 5mm i nie kręcili nosami, że to trudne i pracochłonne zadanie tym bardziej, że dodatkowo w salonie ramkę mieli zrobić o 5mm wyższą od reszty  (salon z kuchnią otwartą i spiżarnią w kształcie litery U więc nie było to łatwe). Glazurnik po sprawdzeniu, mówił, że rzadko widzi się tak proste wylewki a i do spadków się nie mógł przyczepić.
Niestety nie pamiętam i nie mam ich imion bo figurują u mnie w telefonie jako wylewki od Andrzeja  :smile:  a minęło już trochę czasu, ale brak imion nie powinien stanowić problemu.
*510305700
510797953*

*Glazura*
O tak dokładnego glazurnika jakiego miałam jest bardzo trudno. Detalista któremu nic nie umknie, widać że ma pojęcie o tym co robi, potrafi doradzić, nic nie upraszcza a nawet utrudnia sobie pracę by efekt był jeszcze lepszy. Jakość pracy na najwyższym poziomie.
Jego mam z naszego forum, padło na niego gdy przeczytałam jedną opinię *tu link do tej opinii* miałam obiekcje bo niewiele jest o nim na forum, poza jego wypowiedziami, jednak z polecanych akurat on miał  dogodny dla mnie termin. Jak się później podczas pracy okazało, mało jest o nim na forum bo zazwyczaj nie ma terminów i robił raptem u dwóch czy trzech osób z forum a ja jestem kolejną.
*wingerman
692867776*

Mam nadzieję, że ktoś skorzysta.  :smile:

----------


## Nieta

> Witam wszystkich!
> Mimo szeroko zakrojonych poszukiwań nie mogę znaleźć dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy do murowania ogrodzenia z klinkieru + montażu siatki panelowej ze słupkami. Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale jakby ostatnio murarze nie chcieli pracować... Może ktoś podrzuci namiar na sprawdzoną ekipę od ogrodzeń - buduję koło Piaseczna. Pozdrawiam


Polecam kontakt z Harbud p. Henryk: 607172031

----------


## Nieta

Dzień Dobry,
Poszukuję sprawdzonego o otwartym umyśle Architekta/Pracowni Projektowej do zaprojektowania nowoczesnego prostego domu parterowego. Koncepcję już mam gotową, teraz trzeba dodać smaczków i projektować. Najchętniej Wawa lub powiat otwocki

----------


## symultana

> Polecam kontakt z Harbud p. Henryk: 607172031


Dziękuję bardzo! Pozdrawiam

----------


## fuxszyk

> Polecam firmę sratatata.pl do wykonania tarasów z desek kompozytowych. Bardzo szybko i solidnie wykonali mój taras


Poproszę o zdjęcia i namiary gdzie można to cudo zobaczyć panie spamer.

----------


## halszka1938

Capitek nie może się zdecydować czy szuka wykonawcy czy już go znalazł.
2 min przed napisaniem tego posta w innym miejscu pytał o wykonawcę, który mógłby zrobić mu taras.

----------


## sheila

> Dzień Dobry,
> Poszukuję sprawdzonego o otwartym umyśle Architekta/Pracowni Projektowej do zaprojektowania nowoczesnego prostego domu parterowego. Koncepcję już mam gotową, teraz trzeba dodać smaczków i projektować. Najchętniej Wawa lub powiat otwocki


Polecam projektantkę naszego domu - umie słuchać i przekuwać pomysły inwestorów w coś naprawdę fajnego, zarówno wizualnie jak i funkcjonalnie : Agnieszka Mędelska-Woźniak, pracownia Archidomum mejl: [email protected], tel. 609 146 525

----------


## buzzer11

> Potrzebuję polecanego, dobrego glazurnika z terminami poniżej miesiąca


W 100% polecam Pana Jacka tel. 604620665. Nie wiem jak u niego z terminami ale jeśli nadal potrzebujesz glazurnika to zadzwoń i się dowiedź.

Pan Jacek kładł u mnie płytki i mimo kiepskiej jakości płytek (krzywe jak chole...) nie poddał się i wykonał kawał dobrej roboty. 
Naprawdę szczerze polecam.

Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## symultana

U mnie chłopaki od Pana Domagały robią ocieplenie domku :smile:  Równiutko, bez szczelin, bardzo starannie. Jak do tej pory, robota jest dokładna, będzie też zachowana ciągłość izolacji z ociepleniem stropu nad pierwszym piętrem. Strych będę miała nieogrzewany, na różen tzw. "przydasie" :wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## vadiol

> Vadiol - polecam !
> 
> Witam
> kolejna praca - łazienka - wykonana przez Vadiola i kolejny raz z czystym sumieniem polecam.
> Robota wykonana zgodnie z umową, elastyczne podejście do terminu a poza tym standardowo - kilka dobrych rad, eleganckie wykonanie, po robocie teren ogarnięty, biały montaż, szafki itp porobione/pozawieszane.
> 
> Polecam i pozdrawiam
> Tomek
> 
> PS jeśli ktoś chciałby popatrzeć na robotę to proszę o info - wrzucę parę fotek


Bardzo  dziekuje !

----------


## art6

> Vadiol - polecam !
> 
> Witam
> kolejna praca - łazienka - wykonana przez Vadiola i kolejny raz z czystym sumieniem polecam.
> Robota wykonana zgodnie z umową, elastyczne podejście do terminu a poza tym standardowo - kilka dobrych rad, eleganckie wykonanie, po robocie teren ogarnięty, biały montaż, szafki itp porobione/pozawieszane.
> 
> Polecam i pozdrawiam
> Tomek
> 
> PS jeśli ktoś chciałby popatrzeć na robotę to proszę o info - wrzucę parę fotek


Witam,

jeśli nie byłoby to problemem to poproszę tych parę fotek  :smile: 
najlepiej na [email protected], szukam glazurnika i fotki na pewno pomogą w wyborze

dziękuję i pozdrawiam

Artur

----------


## Adam626

Polecam betoniarnię BUDET z LEgionowa/ Łajski. Dobry nieoszukiwany beton. Można tez kupowac bloczki betonowe oraz cement (Ożarów - ze znaczkiem pewny cement).
Jestem zadowolony ze współpracy z tą firmą. Jest to duża betoniarnia, mają 2 węzły. Przywożą do Warszawy. Ekipy które wierciły mi stropy i kuły mówiły ze beton jest mocny
http://budet.pl/

----------


## Pasik24

Witam polecam małą rodziną Firme pana Tomka z Rembertowa,Bardzo ładnie zrobili mi Docieplenie a i przy okazji ułożyli płytki na Tarasie pomalowali 2 pokoje,Wycieli 2 drzewa,i posprzątali podwórko,Panowie bardzo uczciwi i słowni polecam tel.690 494 725

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam polecam małą rodziną Firme pana Tomka z Rembertowa,Bardzo ładnie zrobili mi Docieplenie a i przy okazji ułożyli płytki na Tarasie pomalowali 2 pokoje,Wycieli 2 drzewa,i posprzątali podwórko,Panowie bardzo uczciwi i słowni polecam tel.690 494 725


A to Ci historia  :smile:

----------


## songoku_xxx

a łyżka na to niemożliweeee  :big grin:

----------


## Yukusiowa

Dzień dobry. Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy budowlanej, która wybuduje dom najchętniej do stanu deweloperskiego.
Budowa w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Interesuje mnie firma "samowystarczalna", tzn. ja tylko płacę i nie muszę się martwić o dostarczanie materiałów itp. Miło by było, jeśli firma pomogłaby również załatwić papierkową robotę, tzn. pozwolenie na budowe itp.  :smile: 
Zaczęłam czytać ten temat (od końca  :wink:  ) i jak na razie "wyłowiłam" firmę Auris.

PS. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z firmą New House? Zaintrygowały mnie ich reklamy, ale nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii w internecie.

----------


## Hopek

Ja natomiast poszukuję:
- firmy do wykonania tynków Knauf Diamant lun Nida Zeta - duża powierzchnia.
- firmy, która sprzeda i przywiezie okna -  z ciepłym montażem
- firmy od wylewek pod podłogówkę i pod parkiet - 270 m2
- firmy od elewacji - ocieplenia domu - bardzo dużo boniowania, listw itd...

----------


## Mikolaj5

Szukam firmy do realizacji szeroko pojętego DACHU. Najchętniej wszystko w komplecie, czyli więźba, pokrycie dachowe, podbitka, rynny, obróbki blacharskie itd.

----------


## EWBUD

> Ja natomiast poszukuję:
> - firmy do wykonania tynków Knauf Diamant lun Nida Zeta - duża powierzchnia.
> - firmy, która sprzeda i przywiezie okna -  z ciepłym montażem
> - firmy od wylewek pod podłogówkę i pod parkiet - 270 m2
> - firmy od elewacji - ocieplenia domu - bardzo dużo boniowania, listw itd...


Elewacja - no coż... nie moge się powstrzymać......polecam.....Siebie  :smile: 
Tynki gipsowe: Sain, Anatak.
Okna -  Aprel, forumowy Stary.

----------


## autorus

Okna i drzwi finlandia  :smile:

----------


## symultana

> Ja natomiast poszukuję:
> - firmy do wykonania tynków Knauf Diamant lun Nida Zeta - duża powierzchnia.
> - firmy, która sprzeda i przywiezie okna -  z ciepłym montażem
> - firmy od wylewek pod podłogówkę i pod parkiet - 270 m2
> - firmy od elewacji - ocieplenia domu - bardzo dużo boniowania, listw itd...


Okna i drzwi - potwierdzam: forumowy Finlandia - u mnie montował okna 3-szybowe, profil VEKA, są super. Ponadto P. Paweł świetny fachowiec i miły człowiek, nie naciąga na drogie rozwiązania, tylko proponuje sprawdzone i uzasadnione elementy okien i drzwi. Teraz zamawiam u Niego drzwi,
Elewacja - właśnie skończył u mnie elewację (na etapie siatki i kleju - bo kolor kładę na wiosnę) z boniami Pan Michał Domagała. Polecany już kilka stron wcześniej. Jest rzeczowy i zorganizowany, wszystko ma zaplanowane, jak czegoś mu brakuje, jedzie i sobie sam dokupuje, potem pokazuje klientowi fakturę i towar. Okładzinę ze styropianu mam położoną bardzo równiutko i szczelnie - robiłam zdjęcia na bieżąco. Okna obrobione listewkami, też równo i ładnie. No i w końcu bonie - strasznie się bałam, że wyjdą krzywe, ale wcześniej zostały rozmierzone na elewacji, tak, żebym mogła je zobaczyć, a później wycięte i założone gotowe kształtki. Sprawdzałam potem miarką - było albo równo, albo z 2-3 mm różnicy. Oko tego nie wychwyci na 6,5 m wysokiej elewacji. No chyba, że ktoś się uprze, ale ja jestem zadowolona, nawet bardzo. Zresztą można to zobaczyć na mojej budowie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Elewacja - no coż... nie moge się powstrzymać......polecam.....Siebie 
> Tynki gipsowe: Sain, Anatak.
> Okna -  Aprel, forumowy Stary.


Super autopolecenie  :smile:  
Ale fakt - ewbuxxxo spokojnie mozna polecic na elewacje. 
Okna - forumowy stary  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
tynki gipsowe : Zbyszek Holda 601815765

----------


## sheila

Szukam ekipy do zrobienia dachu płaskiego na naszym garażu - ktoś? coś?

----------


## JayM

Witam,
Poszukuję dobrej, dużej i rzetelnej ekipy która podejmie się wykonania ocieplenia poddasza o dość dużej powierzchni.
Jestem zainteresowany wykonaniem dwóch warstw z wełny po 15 cm + GK.
Proszę o jakieś rekomendacje, kontakt do kogoś kogo możecie z czystym sumieniem polecić, kogoś myślącego, kreatywnego i uczciwego.
Będzie trzeba trochę pokombinować, podrzucić jakieś pomysły.
Moje dotychczasowe doświadczenia z budowy nadają się póki co na napisanie niezbyt wesołej książki w klimacie horroru :/
Chciałbym uniknąć dalszych problemów. Pomożecie?  :wink: 

Lokalizacja: Józefów, gm. Nieporęt

pozdrawiam, Jacek

----------


## Justyna831

JayM - od poddasza - Pan Jacek Kondraszuk http://www.yacek-poddasza.pl/pages/kontakt.php , aktualnie kończy poddasze u mnie i współpraca jak do tej pory przebiega bardzo pozytywnie.

----------


## KKWH

Witam!!! mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę SELKI  bardzo dobra dokładna i bez konfliktowa ekipa. Jeżeli chodzi o wsparcie co do rozwiązań technicznych porady pana Roberta były w 100%trafne a rozwiązania bardzo praktyczne i pomocne.  Na budowie czysto, codziennie posprzątane aż miło odwiedzać domek. POLECAM!!!


              '' SELKI''
kontakt; Robert  502469645

----------


## adamfcb

> Witam!!! mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę SELKI  bardzo dobra dokładna i bez konfliktowa ekipa. Jeżeli chodzi o wsparcie co do rozwiązań technicznych porady pana Roberta były w 100%trafne a rozwiązania bardzo praktyczne i pomocne.  Na budowie czysto, codziennie posprzątane aż miło odwiedzać domek. POLECAM!!!
> 
> 
>               '' SELKI''
> kontakt; Robert  502469645


tylko czy jakość prac też taka fantastyczna? Bo u mnie podczas malowania i takie tam, wyszło co nieco.

----------


## EWBUD

> tylko czy jakość prac też taka fantastyczna? Bo u mnie podczas malowania i takie tam, wyszło co nieco.


Po każdym jakieś pierdoły się znajdzie  :smile: 
Nie to, że ich bronię - po prostu takie są realia....istotną sprawą jest żeby tych pierdół było jak najmniej...

----------


## autorus

Musze się zgodzić.

----------


## adamfcb

Niewiem czy folia paroizolacyjna przy rurkach WM "cieta" palcami to taka pierdola. Jak wszedlem akrylowac polaczenia plyt to moglem podziwiac z dolu moja welne. A chyba mozna bylo ta folie tasma do rurek okleic? No chyba ze to tak powinno byc i wszyscy tak robia to ok, w takim razie u mnie tez jest fantastycznie

----------


## fuxszyk

Witam
poszukuję kogoś kto wykona projekt ogrodu i ew. go zrealizuje.
Jak macie jakieś warte polecenia namiary - proszę o kontakt.
Budujemy się na wschód od Warszawy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anatak

> Elewacja - no coż... nie moge się powstrzymać......polecam.....Siebie 
> Tynki gipsowe: Sain, Anatak.
> Okna -  Aprel, forumowy Stary.


Dzięki za polecenie, zależy na kiedy potrzebny termin

----------


## Budowa-Wawa

Witam,
Polecam firmę DQM - co prawda robiłem z nimi tylko SSO, ale są godni polecenia.

Koordynują temat całościowo - od materiałów, dobór wykonawców po sprzątanie terenu...
Schody zaczęły się później, gdy sam zacząłem wybierać dostawców 

Warto tylko kontrolować faktury i sposób rozliczeń, ale to chyba podstawa nie tylko na budowie  :wink: 





> Dzień dobry. Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy budowlanej, która wybuduje dom najchętniej do stanu deweloperskiego.
> Budowa w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Interesuje mnie firma "samowystarczalna", tzn. ja tylko płacę i nie muszę się martwić o dostarczanie materiałów itp. Miło by było, jeśli firma pomogłaby również załatwić papierkową robotę, tzn. pozwolenie na budowe itp. 
> Zaczęłam czytać ten temat (od końca  ) i jak na razie "wyłowiłam" firmę Auris.
> 
> PS. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z firmą New House? Zaintrygowały mnie ich reklamy, ale nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii w internecie.

----------


## MonDav

Ocieplanie poddasza? A może zabudowa karton-gips? Zdecydowanie polecam firmę SELKI czyli forumowe Misiaczki. Robert z ekipą pracował u nas już 4 raz, za każdym razem bez zarzutów, w miłej atmosferze, za każdym razem co do obiecanej godziny skończyli swoją pracę. Zostawili mega porządek i mega pozytywne wrażenie. Przyznam zupełnie szerze, jest to najlepsza ekipa, którą mieliśmy na budowie. Zaczynamy trzeci rok mieszkania, zabudowa karton-gips nie pęka, wykonana jest bardzo starannie. Ocieplenie poddasza perfekcyjne, dzięki czemu płacimy niskie rachunki za gaz (ok 500,- za miesiąc w najzimniejszych miesiącach, przy 220 m2) Ciepło bardzo długo się utrzymuje  (temperatura, nawet przy wyłączonym piecu, spada bardzo powoli).  Jeśli będę budować jeszcze kiedyś dom, to bankowo zadzwonię do Roberta i chłopaków  :smile:  :cool:  :yes:  telefon do Roberta: 502 469 645

----------


## kipi

.

----------


## yaco181

> JayM - od poddasza - Pan Jacek Kondraszuk http://www.yacek-poddasza.pl/pages/kontakt.php , aktualnie kończy poddasze u mnie i współpraca jak do tej pory przebiega bardzo pozytywnie.


Bardzo dziękuję za polecenie i miłą współpracę...  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Polecam ekipę od stanu surowego która budowała mi dom. Dużą zaletą jest uczciwość ekipy, porządek na budowie oraz łatwość dogadania się. Szef brygady sam pracuje wraz ze swoim zespołem co jest ważne.

Człowiek ugodowy.
Cena, jakość, solidność - wszystko OK. Nie widziałem brygady która taki porządek trzymałaby na budowie

Wyglądało to tak:
http://galerkiwnetrz.pl/obrazki/budowa

Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, proszę o PW

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Ja ze swej strony także dołączam się do polecenia Pana Jacka Kondraszuka do zabudowy poddasza, także do innych prac. Bardzo dobra komunikacja, wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami, ludzie naprawdę bardzo konkretni i mili. Polecam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## yaco181

> Witam
> Ja ze swej strony także dołączam się do polecenia Pana Jacka Kondraszuka do zabudowy poddasza, także do innych prac. Bardzo dobra komunikacja, wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami, ludzie naprawdę bardzo konkretni i mili. Polecam.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Baaaaaardzo dziękujemy za pozytywne opinie..
Takie wpisy można czytać godzinami  :big grin:

----------


## symultana

> Ocieplanie poddasza? A może zabudowa karton-gips? Zdecydowanie polecam firmę SELKI czyli forumowe Misiaczki. Robert z ekipą pracował u nas już 4 raz, za każdym razem bez zarzutów, w miłej atmosferze, za każdym razem co do obiecanej godziny skończyli swoją pracę. Zostawili mega porządek i mega pozytywne wrażenie. Przyznam zupełnie szerze, jest to najlepsza ekipa, którą mieliśmy na budowie. Zaczynamy trzeci rok mieszkania, zabudowa karton-gips nie pęka, wykonana jest bardzo starannie. Ocieplenie poddasza perfekcyjne, dzięki czemu płacimy niskie rachunki za gaz (ok 500,- za miesiąc w najzimniejszych miesiącach, przy 220 m2) Ciepło bardzo długo się utrzymuje  (temperatura, nawet przy wyłączonym piecu, spada bardzo powoli).  Jeśli będę budować jeszcze kiedyś dom, to bankowo zadzwonię do Roberta i chłopaków  telefon do Roberta: 502 469 645


A czy Pan Robert może zrobić jeszcze gładzie? Mam co prawda zrobione śliczne tynki gipsowe Diamant, ale i tak tynkarze mówią, że "dla siebie" to by jeszcze raz gładzią to wyrównali, żeby potem nie było widocznych cieni po pomalowaniu. Czy ktoś ma jakieś w tym względzie doświadczenia? Mnie właśnie zrobił w trąbę p. Leszek Trzeciakiewicz z Piaseczna. Czekałam na niego 4 miesiące, potem przyszedł z pomagierem, wziął zaliczkę na materiały 2000 zł, kupił płyty g-k i inne drobiazgi. Od początku snuł się po budowie jak ból po kichach, ale się nie odzywałam, tak przeleserował ze 3 dni, a potem zadzwonił, że go 2 dni nie będzie, potem znowu go nie było, ale już bez uprzedzenia. Miał gościu pecha, że na budowie jestem prawie codziennie i szybko się połapałam. W piątek powiedział, że schodzi z budowy! Rozmiawiałam z P. Robertem - powiedział, że pomoże mi z zabudową G-K, ale nie wiem, czy robi coś jeszcze oprócz tego? Chciałam się za max 2 miesiące przeprowadzić, bo mieszkanie już prawie sprzedałam, a tu taki numer... A Trzeciakiewicz też był z polecenia :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

Po prostu zadzwoń do Roberta. Jak nie on to na pewno ma kogoś kto Ci to zrobi.

----------


## EWBUD

> A czy Pan Robert może zrobić jeszcze gładzie? Mam co prawda zrobione śliczne tynki gipsowe Diamant, ale i tak tynkarze mówią, że "dla siebie" to by jeszcze raz gładzią to wyrównali, żeby potem nie było widocznych cieni po pomalowaniu. Czy ktoś ma jakieś w tym względzie doświadczenia? Mnie właśnie zrobił w trąbę p. Leszek Trzeciakiewicz z Piaseczna. Czekałam na niego 4 miesiące, potem przyszedł z pomagierem, wziął zaliczkę na materiały 2000 zł, kupił płyty g-k i inne drobiazgi. Od początku snuł się po budowie jak ból po kichach, ale się nie odzywałam, tak przeleserował ze 3 dni, a potem zadzwonił, że go 2 dni nie będzie, potem znowu go nie było, ale już bez uprzedzenia. Miał gościu pecha, że na budowie jestem prawie codziennie i szybko się połapałam. W piątek powiedział, że schodzi z budowy! Rozmiawiałam z P. Robertem - powiedział, że pomoże mi z zabudową G-K, ale nie wiem, czy robi coś jeszcze oprócz tego? Chciałam się za max 2 miesiące przeprowadzić, bo mieszkanie już prawie sprzedałam, a tu taki numer... A Trzeciakiewicz też był z polecenia
> Pozdrawiam


Jak by nie chciał/nie mógł to ja gładzie Ci chętnie zrobię  :smile: 
Ale tak po 15 grudnia.

----------


## symultana

> Po prostu zadzwoń do Roberta. Jak nie on to na pewno ma kogoś kto Ci to zrobi.


Dziękuję bardzo! Mam nadzieję, że całe to zamieszanie będzie miało dobry koniec i nie będę musiała mieszkać w domu podczas prac wykończeniowych :wink:

----------


## symultana

> Jak by nie chciał/nie mógł to ja gładzie Ci chętnie zrobię 
> Ale tak po 15 grudnia.


Dziękuję, odezwę się, gdyby nie udało mi się szybciej znaleźć kogoś do tej roboty.
A tak przy okazji szukam kogoś do wykonania instalacji rozprowadzającej ciepłe powietrze z kominka (Jotul). Wspomniane rozprowadzenie też miał mi zrobić p. Trzeciakiewicz :bash:

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Do tej pory szło dobrze, stan surowy zamknięty, dach, ocieplenie zewn (jedna firma robiła), ale z 1-2 miesiące temu zacząłem szukać ekipy do wentylacji mechanicznej, rekuperacji. Pierwszy Pan zrobił wycenę ale chyba złapał większą robotę niż mały domek i zniknął, drugi dostał projekty, miał dzwonić, potem oddzwaniać, przyjechać na wizję lokalną i ... 
Na ostatnich 6 stronach widzę trzy ekipy polecane, mój domek to aps161 2G, miejsce Otwock, a może jeszcze ktoś by reflektował w tym roku ??? póki mróz nie przyjedzie. Instalacje wszelakie chcę zacząć od największych przekrojów (reku), potem hydrauliczne i na końcu elektryczno-RTV-medialne.

----------


## zbigor

Z tym "reflektował w tym roku"  to masz na myśli innego inwestora czy kolejną firmę wykonawczą?
btw
Tez sie przymierzałem do  wykonania instalacji pod reku w tym roku ale chyba jednak nie zdążę.

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Chciałbym polecić, wielokrotnie już polecaną firmę od kominków, czyli Centrum komina www.kominki.fm
Kominek zamontowałem już jakiś czas temu, wszystko było zgodnie z indywidualnymi ustaleniami i na czas wykonane.
Teraz spotkała mnie bardzo miła sprawa - zareklamowałem jedną rzecz, która odrazu powiem nie była od nich zależna ani nie była z ich winy. Generalnie poza reklamacjami. I tu spotkała mnie miła niespodzianka, firma skontaktowałą się z firmą produkującą wkład i temat mimo że nie podlegał pod reklamację będzie załatwiony. Powiem szczerze, że naprawdę zrobiło się miło, bo generalnie zazwyczaj po wykonanieu czegoś i zapłaceniu już nie jest tak fajnie a tu takie proklienckie, bardzo fajne podejście. 
Jak będzie się ktoś zastanwiał nad zabudową kominka to polecam, generalnie ceny są też bardzo konkurencyjne.
Pozdrawiam
Darek.

----------


## michalo-okowawy

> Z tym "reflektował w tym roku"  to masz na myśli innego inwestora czy kolejną firmę wykonawczą?
> btw
> Tez sie przymierzałem do  wykonania instalacji pod reku w tym roku ale chyba jednak nie zdążę.


Szukam firmę, osobę która wykona mi na razie instalację do rekuperatora, ciężko jest potem wszystko pruć.

----------


## zbigor

Nie wiem z którymi firmami już miałeś kontakt ale wiele dobrego czytałem  o Tora Wentylacja z Częstochowy i Gomar z Radomia.

----------


## oliwkawawa

U nas robiła firma GOMAR. Polecam.

----------


## oliwkawawa

A ja poszukuję na przyszły rok dobrego wykonawcy tarasów drewnianych, oraz ekipy od kostki. Ktoś coś?

----------


## michalo-okowawy

> Nie wiem z którymi firmami już miałeś kontakt ale wiele dobrego czytałem  o Tora Wentylacja z Częstochowy i Gomar z Radomia.


Specjalnie nie piszę bo tu jeden forowicz się reklamował i miałem z nim kontakt, żenada po prostu. Ale tak to jest, 100 osób będzie zadowolone a u mnie 101-ej będzie spieprzone, takie mam szczęście jakieś. Z Częstochowy? czy trochę nie przesadzasz z odległością?, a jak wyobrażasz sobie naprawy gwarancyjne i pogwarancyjne? Napisałem zapytanie w "Warszawa plus okolice" ale dzięki za odpowiedź. Pomyślę nad tym Radomiem.

----------


## zbigor

Z Częstochowy. Co to za problem.  Firma robiła reku pod Konstancinem  to i u Ciebie pewnie zrobiła.
 Forumowiczka  która na priva dała mi namiar była zadowolona ze wspołpracy.
Ale to Twój wybór...

----------


## Schatje

Jeśli chodzi o wentylację to ze swojej strony mogę polecić firmę Atol z Kielc, biorą zlecenia również na terenie Warszawy. Konkurencyjne ceny.
U nas podzieliliśmy to na 2 etapy. Projekt i rozprowadzenie rur spiro mamy już za sobą, w przyszłym roku zakup i montaż rekuperatora i uruchomienie całości.

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Dzięki za odzew. Czy jednostki rekuperatora zawsze są umieszczane na strychu, jak to jest hałaśliwe? Mnie się podoba umieszczenie reku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym za garażem czyli jak najdalej od pokoi sypialnych.

----------


## fuxszyk

> Dzięki za odzew. Czy jednostki rekuperatora zawsze są umieszczane na strychu, jak to jest hałaśliwe? Mnie się podoba umieszczenie reku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym za garażem czyli jak najdalej od pokoi sypialnych.


Ja mam w pom. gospodarczym za garażem. Łatwy dostęp do centrali i jej nie słyszę.

----------


## Adam626

Mi robiła Tora z Częstochowy i polecam. Tora robi połowie ludzi z muratora z W-wy. Firma jest ok. rekuperator lepiej w pomieszczeniu ogrzewanym. Strych - nie polecam

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Dzięki za odzew. Czy jednostki rekuperatora zawsze są umieszczane na strychu, jak to jest hałaśliwe? Mnie się podoba umieszczenie reku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym za garażem czyli jak najdalej od pokoi sypialnych.


U nas też w pg. Bardziej słyszę pralkę jak wiruje (ale tylko w nocy, i w łazience która sąsiaduje z pg, przez ten nieszczęsny suporeks:/ niż jednostkę reku  :smile:

----------


## oliwkawawa

> Mi robiła Tora z Częstochowy i polecam. Tora robi połowie ludzi z muratora z W-wy. Firma jest ok. rekuperator lepiej w pomieszczeniu ogrzewanym. Strych - nie polecam


To prawda, reku musi mieć bodajże minimum 10 stopni w pomieszczeniu gdzie się znajduje. No i łatwiejszy dostęp w pg.

----------


## Schatje

Macie może jakieś doświadczenia ze składem  METBUD z Radomia /ul. Lubelska i Warszawska/ ???
Nie mogę znalezc opinii na ich temat.... a chcielibyśmy zamówić u nich materiały na ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Macie może jakieś doświadczenia ze składem  METBUD z Radomia /ul. Lubelska i Warszawska/ ???
> Nie mogę znalezc opinii na ich temat.... a chcielibyśmy zamówić u nich materiały na ocieplenie poddasza.


Opinia na temat składu-hurtowni? A na co to? Za jakość materiałów ręczą producenci np. płyta g-k rigips za 17.50zł... albo cena odpowiada i biorę albo szukam tańszych. To samo z wełną i innymi materiałami. Jeśli towar przyjedzie uszkodzony - a było że w całą paletę płyt wjechali widłakiem - odsyłam im z powrotem. I tyle. No chyba że chodzi o to czy klientowi otwierają drzwi, czy częstują kawą czy też dają tylko gratisowego cukierka.

----------


## Schatje

> Opinia na temat składu-hurtowni? A na co to? Za jakość materiałów ręczą producenci np. płyta g-k rigips za 17.50zł... albo cena odpowiada i biorę albo szukam tańszych. To samo z wełną i innymi materiałami. Jeśli towar przyjedzie uszkodzony - a było że w całą paletę płyt wjechali widłakiem - odsyłam im z powrotem. I tyle. No chyba że chodzi o to czy klientowi otwierają drzwi, czy częstują kawą czy też dają tylko gratisowego cukierka.



Absolutnie nie chodzi o żadne cukierki! itp :smile: 

Pozdr.

----------


## symultana

> Witam
> Chciałbym polecić, wielokrotnie już polecaną firmę od kominków, czyli Centrum komina www.kominki.fm
> Kominek zamontowałem już jakiś czas temu, wszystko było zgodnie z indywidualnymi ustaleniami i na czas wykonane.
> Teraz spotkała mnie bardzo miła sprawa - zareklamowałem jedną rzecz, która odrazu powiem nie była od nich zależna ani nie była z ich winy. Generalnie poza reklamacjami. I tu spotkała mnie miła niespodzianka, firma skontaktowałą się z firmą produkującą wkład i temat mimo że nie podlegał pod reklamację będzie załatwiony. Powiem szczerze, że naprawdę zrobiło się miło, bo generalnie zazwyczaj po wykonanieu czegoś i zapłaceniu już nie jest tak fajnie a tu takie proklienckie, bardzo fajne podejście. 
> Jak będzie się ktoś zastanwiał nad zabudową kominka to polecam, generalnie ceny są też bardzo konkurencyjne.
> Pozdrawiam
> Darek.


Dziękuję bardzo :smile:  Na pewno zadzwonię i się zapytam. 
Teraz właśnie z opresji (i depresji) ratuje mnie P. Robert z ekipą - wielokrotnie polecany tu czarodziej od zabudowy G-K. Akurat miał wolny termin, więc zabudowy będą zrobione szybciej, niż przez poprzednika, który zwiał w poprzednim tygodniu z budowy :wink:

----------


## crusher_84

Witam,
jeśli chodzi o firmę kominki to także mogę polecić. Dostałem do nich kontakt poprzez pocztę pantoflową  :wink:  i wszystko jest jak najbardziej w porządku.
Dwa kominki w rodzinie mamy od nich.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Dziś mija równo miesiąc od czasu gdy forumowy Teka (www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl) wraz ze swoją ekipą wykonał posadzki maszynowe na kruszywie w moim domu. Zdecydowanie polecam współpracę z p. Arturem, człowiek godny polecenia, przyjeżdża na budowę długo przed planowanym wejściem. Jest to wizyta płatna ale kwota zostaje odliczona od ostatecznego rozliczenia po wykonanej pracy tak wiec jeżeli Pan wchodzi na budowę to wcześniejsza wizyta jest gratis. Moim zdaniem wizyta potrzebna, można zadać szereg najgłupszych pytań na które otrzyma się jasną odpowiedz plus dodatkowe wskazówki przydatne dla zielonego inwestora. Jeżeli chodzi o same wylewki to Panowie wykonali swoją prace bardzo dobrze, jest to moje zdanie jak i mojego kier bud. Panowie czyści, szanują prace poprzedników nie niszcząc juz wykonanych prac. Na koniec zostawiają budowę w porządku i z szeregiem wskazówek dla inwestora dot pielęgnacji świeżej posadzki.

----------


## teka

> Dziś mija równo miesiąc od czasu gdy forumowy Teka (www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl) wraz ze swoją ekipą wykonał posadzki maszynowe na kruszywie w moim domu. Zdecydowanie polecam współpracę z p. Arturem, człowiek godny polecenia, przyjeżdża na budowę długo przed planowanym wejściem. Jest to wizyta płatna ale kwota zostaje odliczona od ostatecznego rozliczenia po wykonanej pracy tak wiec jeżeli Pan wchodzi na budowę to wcześniejsza wizyta jest gratis. Moim zdaniem wizyta potrzebna, można zadać szereg najgłupszych pytań na które otrzyma się jasną odpowiedz plus dodatkowe wskazówki przydatne dla zielonego inwestora. Jeżeli chodzi o same wylewki to Panowie wykonali swoją prace bardzo dobrze, jest to moje zdanie jak i mojego kier bud. Panowie czyści, szanują prace poprzedników nie niszcząc juz wykonanych prac. Na koniec zostawiają budowę w porządku i z szeregiem wskazówek dla inwestora dot pielęgnacji świeżej posadzki.


Bardzo dziekujemy i życzymy najlepszych facowców.Cieszymy się z kolejnego zadowolonego formułowicza.
Pozdrawiam Artur  :yes: z chłopakami

----------


## Adam626

Artura - Tekę też polecam bo i u mnie robił wylewki. Jestem zadowolony , oby parkieciarze też byli  :smile: . Solidny wykonawca, doradzi pomierzy, tak trzymać. Ma sporo cierpliwości i odpowiada na wszystkie pytania ( przed wylewkami mialem sporo pytań przez telefon- jak zrobimy poziomy etc).  Na zdjęciach widzę Zbyszka od teki - też w porządku gość :wink: 

Jeśli ktoś szuka elektryka - polecam Remontel z Wyszkowa http://www.remontel.net/kontakt  - rodzinna firma ojciec i syn. Ojciec potrafi mieć cięższy interfejs syn nadrabia natomiast goście są mega profesjonalni. Ich atutem jest też doradztwo - 1/3 punktów u mnie powstała za ich radą (m.in schodowe wyłączniki w sypialni gaszone z łóżka, schodowe w korytarzach i wiele innych). Mają doświadczenie, robią na dobrych kablach i osprzecie. Co ważne i dla mnie niespotykane - raz się im coś powie - zapamiętują i robią. Każdy kto przychodził chwalił wygląd instalacji- Tynkarze również. W narożnikach zawsze podkute tak że nie trzeba było kłaść grubego tynku. Warto wziąć tą ekipę

Tynki cementowe zacierane kwarcem z kielni - Bogdan Gąsior z Gorlic "607 893 782", same pozytywne słowa moge powiedzieć o tym wykonawcy. Również doradza co jest ważne bo zazwyczaj inwestor pierwszy raz widzi tynki i zagadek zawsze kilka się pojawia na budowie - co jak zrobić. Ogólnie bardzo spoko gość. Nie jest najtańszy, ale robi na najlepszych materiałach (pewny cement, narożniki firmowe). Dobrze wydane pieniądze na tego człowieka i satysfakcja. 

Na 80% polecę też Dachluxa z Białołęki. Było trochę niedograń z dostawami natomiast ostatecznie wszystko się udało, teraz zamawiałem rury spustowe i poszło to w momemt. Można się z nimi dogadać, miła jest obsługa. Powinni popracować nad solidnością, ale ogólnie polecam o czym świadczy że cały czas u nich kupuję

----------


## asc

Polecam firmę JZ automatyka. P. jarek zajmuje się automatyką i sterowaniem.http://www.jzautomatyka.pl/
Na uwagę zasługuje olbrzymia dokładność i precyzja. Napędy do bramy ogrodzenia i garażowe zainstalowane perfekcyjnie z należyta starannością.
Wszystko wyregulowane, przesmarowane, sprawdzone kilkakrotnie.
Dodatkowo p. Jarek zaprogramował wszelkie funkcje na które pozwala automat.
Odpowiednia osoba na odpowiednim miejscu. Współpraca z nim to przyjemność dla inwestora

----------


## teka

> Artura - Tekę też polecam bo i u mnie robił wylewki. Jestem zadowolony , oby parkieciarze też byli . Solidny wykonawca, doradzi pomierzy, tak trzymać. Ma sporo cierpliwości i odpowiada na wszystkie pytania ( przed wylewkami mialem sporo pytań przez telefon- jak zrobimy poziomy etc).  Na zdjęciach widzę Zbyszka od teki - też w porządku gość
> 
> Jeśli ktoś szuka elektryka - polecam Remontel z Wyszkowa http://www.remontel.net/kontakt  - rodzinna firma ojciec i syn. Ojciec potrafi mieć cięższy interfejs syn nadrabia natomiast goście są mega profesjonalni. Ich atutem jest też doradztwo - 1/3 punktów u mnie powstała za ich radą (m.in schodowe wyłączniki w sypialni gaszone z łóżka, schodowe w korytarzach i wiele innych). Mają doświadczenie, robią na dobrych kablach i osprzecie. Co ważne i dla mnie niespotykane - raz się im coś powie - zapamiętują i robią. Każdy kto przychodził chwalił wygląd instalacji- Tynkarze również. W narożnikach zawsze podkute tak że nie trzeba było kłaść grubego tynku. Warto wziąć tą ekipę
> 
> Tynki cementowe zacierane kwarcem z kielni - Bogdan Gąsior z Gorlic "607 893 782", same pozytywne słowa moge powiedzieć o tym wykonawcy. Również doradza co jest ważne bo zazwyczaj inwestor pierwszy raz widzi tynki i zagadek zawsze kilka się pojawia na budowie - co jak zrobić. Ogólnie bardzo spoko gość. Nie jest najtańszy, ale robi na najlepszych materiałach (pewny cement, narożniki firmowe). Dobrze wydane pieniądze na tego człowieka i satysfakcja. 
> 
> Na 80% polecę też Dachluxa z Białołęki. Było trochę niedograń z dostawami natomiast ostatecznie wszystko się udało, teraz zamawiałem rury spustowe i poszło to w momemt. Można się z nimi dogadać, miła jest obsługa. Powinni popracować nad solidnością, ale ogólnie polecam o czym świadczy że cały czas u nich kupuję


 rowniez dziekujemy-Zbynek pozdrawia rowniez :bye:

----------


## symultana

> Witam!!! mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić ekipę SELKI  bardzo dobra dokładna i bez konfliktowa ekipa. Jeżeli chodzi o wsparcie co do rozwiązań technicznych porady pana Roberta były w 100%trafne a rozwiązania bardzo praktyczne i pomocne.  Na budowie czysto, codziennie posprzątane aż miło odwiedzać domek. POLECAM!!!
> 
> 
>               '' SELKI''
> kontakt; Robert  502469645


Przyłączam się do polecenia :Smile:  Przede wszystkim z Panem Robertem jest bardzo dobry kontakt: cokolwiek się powie - P. Robert błyskawicznie chwyta ideę i nie trzeba niczego długo tłumaczyć. To jest bardzo ważne. Wszystkie prace wykonywane są niezwykle szybko i dokładnie, a wszyscy z ekipy wiedzą co mają robić i działają ekspresowo. No i oczywiście są bardzo mili i uprzejmi. Wykonywali u mnie zabudowę G-K praktycznie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach domu, za wyjątkiem pralni, garażu i garderoby. Skończyli przed terminem, a w gratisie otrzymałam jeszcze kawał sufitu na klatce schodowej, dzieki czemu zamaskowaliśmy brzydko osadzone (przez innego wykonawcę) schody na strych. Za kilka dni Pan Robert będzie wykonywał jeszcze regał na książki z G-K w moim gabinecie i już nie mogę się doczekać efektu. Na pewno będzie super :Smile:  
Muszę przyznać, że teraz cieszę się, że poprzedni wykonawca zszedł z budowy, ponieważ prace mam wykonane szybciej, w miłej atmosferze i profesjonalnie. Jak będę robiła jakiś następny budynek czy lokal, na pewno znowu skorzystam z usług tej ekipy i z czystym sumieniem mogę ją wszystkim polecić :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## innabajka

Do jakich temperatur zewnętrznych można robić wylewki z mixa?
zastanawiam się czy teraz to dobry moment na wykonanie wylewek?

Dodatkowo proszę polećcie mi wykonawcę od ogrodzeń oraz kostki brukowej.
Ogrodzenie betonowe lane z betonu architektonicznego.

----------


## teka

> Do jakich temperatur zewnętrznych można robić wylewki z mixa?
> zastanawiam się czy teraz to dobry moment na wykonanie wylewek?
> 
> Dodatkowo proszę polećcie mi wykonawcę od ogrodzeń oraz kostki brukowej.
> Ogrodzenie betonowe lane z betonu architektonicznego.


okres dobry,chemia do betonu plus zapewnienie  temp nie nizszej niz 0st C w budynku przez 2-3tyg.zlikwidowanie przeciagow np miedzy kozlami a murlata

----------


## innabajka

poszukuje dobrego wykonawcę do wylewek pod drewno najlepiej na kruszywie.
polecacie kogoś z okolic warszawy.

prace do wykonania w najbliższym tygodniu

----------


## bettka

A ja poszukuję "złotej rączki" do drobnych prac wykończeniowych na ok. 1 tydzień (malowanie 1 pokoju, ok. 100 mb listwy przypodłogowej do połozenia i trochę innych drobnych prac). Mój umówiony z polecenia wykonawca przesunał umówiony termin łącznie o 1,5 miesiąca i niestety nie mam pewności, czy się pojawi kiedykolwiek.

----------


## songoku_xxx

Hydraulik - Mirosław Rędziński 602 101 053, hydraulik z BIMSu. Mam instalację w całości na TECE dostałem bardzo duży rabat za jego pośrednictwem w hurtowni. Poza tym człowiek, z którym można się dogadać. Oczywiście jak każdy ma swoje przyzwyczajenia, ale bezkonfliktowy i uczciwy. Ceny za robociznę bardzo przystępne (bez porównania z polecanym tu Zbyszkiem Kowalewskim z Leszna). Materiał otrzymałem na 8%, ale to nie jest norma trzeba pogadać. U mnie miał sporo roboty i się dogadaliśmy. Robil u mojego brata, który też nie miał z nim problemów. Piece i inne zabawki tez w dobrych cenach może załatwić. Jest serwisantem Buderusa i Brotje.

Wylewki anhydrytowe - http://www.adn-posadzki.pl/ Robili u sąsiada i mojego kolegi, wyrażali się w samych superlatywach, Ja również polecam. Sprawnie profesjonalnie. Robią też z mixokreta. W garażu sami doradzili mi żebym kupił beton towarowy a oni mi to za 300 pln zrobią (50m2). Nie są pazerni na kasę. Profesjonalni.

Kominek - http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/ Spawnie i atrakcyjnie cenowo. Niby była jakaś mała niedoróbka przy zabudowie(narożniki "wstały"), ale po zgłoszeniu przyjechali i poprawili. Był też pęknięty jeden szamot - został wymieniony bezproblemowo. jedyną rzecza jaka mnie wqrwiła to to, że nie sprawdzili dolotu powietrza do kominka(40 cm poniżej posadzki była gugla folii - niby nie ich wina, ale mogli sprawdzić), potem była walka żeby to odetkać bo kominek już zabudowany. Robią zabudowy w całym kraju.

Ocieplenie ekofibrem - http://www.termo-strop.pl/index.php jak ktoś szuka alternatywy dla wełny to polecam. Ocieplenie 240 m2 stropu zajęło kilka godzin. Co prawda nie najtańsza usługa, ale ja wełny nie chciałem.

okna i rolety zewnętrzne - forumowy jareko http://jareko.wix.com/strona . Na bank bardzo profesjonalnie i kompetentnie. Rzadko kto ma taką wiedzę na temat okien. Trochę roztrzepany (to nie jest jakiś duży zarzut z mojej strony  Uczciwie informuję, że miałem z Panem Jarkiem w pewnym momencie spory problem natury finansowej (gdzieś została "skonsumowana" moja zaliczka i zamówienie nie poszło do fabryki i już się obawiałem, że okien nie będzie), ale stanął na przysłowiowych uszach żeby naprawić. Pojawiło się 2 miesięczne opóźnienie w montażu i miałem trochę nerwówki. W zamian za to dostałem godziwy rabat i pokrycie wszystkich kosztów, które poniosłem aby zamknąć prowizorycznie dom. Co do jakości montażu nie mam uwag. Już po zamontowaniu okien zamówiłem rolety zewnętrzne i tu już obyło się bez przygód. Oceniam moją

----------


## songoku_xxx

szukam ekipy do pomalowania nowego domu, mam już namiar na M&M Remonts

ktos poleci cos jeszcze?

----------


## innabajka

naprawdę nie zna nikt kogoś wartego polecenia do wylewek z miksokreta?

----------


## fighter1983

> naprawdę nie zna nikt kogoś wartego polecenia do wylewek z miksokreta?


nie dalej jak 4 posty powyzej masz polecenie TEKA...

----------


## innabajka

> nie dalej jak 4 posty powyzej masz polecenie TEKA...


Czy tylko TEKA jest do polecenia? może macie coś jeszcze niekiedy ciężko zgrać terminy jak ma się jednego polecanego wykonawce ;/

----------


## adamfcb

> A ja poszukuję "złotej rączki" do drobnych prac wykończeniowych na ok. 1 tydzień (malowanie 1 pokoju, ok. 100 mb listwy przypodłogowej do połozenia i trochę innych drobnych prac). Mój umówiony z polecenia wykonawca przesunał umówiony termin łącznie o 1,5 miesiąca i niestety nie mam pewności, czy się pojawi kiedykolwiek.


Bettka, nie wiem z której strony Warszawy jesteś, ale mam do polecenia super człowieka (w w sumie to jest ich dwóch) pan Krzysztof 508187180. Robią wykończeniówkę i mase innych rzeczy i naprawdę są dokładni i sumienni. Mieli u mnie robić tylko łazienki i gres w salonie, a zrobili mi schody w drewnie (łącznie około 2tys taniej niż oferta jednego z wykonawców z forum!!). Złożyli mi także kuchnie z Ikei a także wylali i opłytkowali schodek wejściowy. Zawsze doradzą w razie jakiś dylematów. Naprawde szczerze polecam. Jakby co to mówić że kontakt od Adama z Marek.

----------


## fighter1983

> ... (łącznie około 2tys taniej niż oferta jednego z wykonawców z forum!!). ....


A skad to oburzenie? Czy wykonawca z forum ma byc zawsze najtanszy?
Ale ja juz nie mam sily chyba walczyc z tym..cena cena cena.
No i sie trzeba przytstosowac. W d... miec jakosc materialu, technologie, staranne wykonanie etc etc. Przygotowuje sie do tego - wlasnie prowadze rozmowy z jednym z producentow i za max miesiac wychodze na forum nowym produktem - co ciekawe - systemem elewacyjnym. Tani. Bedzie tani. nie wiem jeszcze czy bede na nim robic... sprzedawac - spoko, ale robic... nie wiem. Pomysle. Mam czas do wiosny. 

A co do nowego produktu.. no coz... wszytsko wskazuje na to, ze tak bardzo kochany tynk silikonowy w kolorze: 85 netto/25kg.. a moze i taniej? do tego kleje, grunt... system normalnie. 
Tylko dlaczego juz slysze te pytania: a tak samo dobry jak STO i Caparol? 
TAK ! Najlepszy... to tak samo jak kupujac zdezelowane Seicento zapytamy czy bedzie rownie wygodny jak BMW serii 7

Tak w sumie... chyba przygotuje oferte na ten zestaw materialow+styropian jakis noname+robocizne bez detali takich jak okapniki, przyokienne, etc... i zobaczymy.. jak mi wyjdzie 1m2 .. a wszystko co ponad standard: doplata.. moze okazac sie ze elewacja na 15 grafitowej wyjdzie mi towar+material 80pln.. nie wiem.. policze.

----------


## EWBUD

> A skad to oburzenie? Czy wykonawca z forum ma byc zawsze najtanszy?
> Ale ja juz nie mam sily chyba walczyc z tym..cena cena cena.
> No i sie trzeba przytstosowac. W d... miec jakosc materialu, technologie, staranne wykonanie etc etc. Przygotowuje sie do tego - wlasnie prowadze rozmowy z jednym z producentow i za max miesiac wychodze na forum nowym produktem - co ciekawe - systemem elewacyjnym. Tani. Bedzie tani. nie wiem jeszcze czy bede na nim robic... sprzedawac - spoko, ale robic... nie wiem. Pomysle. Mam czas do wiosny. 
> 
> A co do nowego produktu.. no coz... wszytsko wskazuje na to, ze tak bardzo kochany tynk silikonowy w kolorze: 85 netto/25kg.. a moze i taniej? do tego kleje, grunt... system normalnie. 
> Tylko dlaczego juz slysze te pytania: a tak samo dobry jak STO i Caparol? 
> TAK ! Najlepszy... to tak samo jak kupujac zdezelowane Seicento zapytamy czy bedzie rownie wygodny jak BMW serii 7
> 
> Tak w sumie... chyba przygotuje oferte na ten zestaw materialow+styropian jakis noname+robocizne bez detali takich jak okapniki, przyokienne, etc... i zobaczymy.. jak mi wyjdzie 1m2 .. a wszystko co ponad standard: doplata.. moze okazac sie ze elewacja na 15 grafitowej wyjdzie mi towar+material 80pln.. nie wiem.. policze.


Miałem coś napisać.....właściwie to już miałem napisane, ale skasowałem  :smile: 
Świata nie zmienisz....

----------


## fighter1983

> Miałem coś napisać.....właściwie to już miałem napisane, ale skasowałem 
> Świata nie zmienisz....


Pewnie ze nie zmienisz... trzeba sie przystosowac... a najzabawniejsze jest to ze sprzedajac tanszy material zarobie wiecej... 
Robic "swoje" elewacje na Dryvit i STO - ostatnio to mi nawet Caparol juz obrzydl... tzn ostatnio... od 3 lat mnie mierzi.... 
dobra... bo mega OT robimy  :big tongue:  sorry

----------


## songoku_xxx

Bartek możesz rzucić okiem na mój problemo:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...50#post6682250


p.s

ekipa malarska poszukiwana  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Jedyne co mi przychodzi do glowy - kondensacja pary wodnej z wilgoci technologicznej w przegrodzie plus to co dyfuzyjnie z wenatrz wylazi(jeszcze nie ale za chwile bedzie). Pomalujesz farbami lateksowymi od wewnatrz i problem pewnie zniknie. Co tam chcesz malowac?

----------


## songoku_xxx

Czyli się bardzo nie stresować?  :smile: 
A dom wewnątrz potrzebuje pomalować, tynki cementowo wapienne z piaskiem kwarcowym. Pewnie z 700-800 m2 wyjdzie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czyli się bardzo nie stresować? 
> A dom wewnątrz potrzebuje pomalować, tynki cementowo wapienne z piaskiem kwarcowym. Pewnie z 700-800 m2 wyjdzie.


wrzucaj na maila szczegoly

----------


## adamfcb

> A skad to oburzenie? Czy wykonawca z forum ma byc zawsze najtanszy?
> Ale ja juz nie mam sily chyba walczyc z tym..cena cena cena.
> No i sie trzeba przytstosowac. W d... miec jakosc materialu, technologie, staranne wykonanie etc etc..


Nie walcz. Na etapie wykończeniówki często cena jest jedynym kryterium, u mnie tak było. A materiał? stopnie dębowe i starannie wykonane. Po tym jak mi zrobili schody z dwoch moich poleceń będą robić nastepne. A poza tym ja nikomu nie każe ich wybierać. Tylko polecam.

----------


## songoku_xxx

Bertek nie wiem co mam więcej napisać. Trzeba się spotkać i zobaczyć. I tak Cię chciałem poprosić żebyś wpadł obejrzał elewację 
(to co jest zrobione). Tylko ja mogę albo wieczorem po 18 albo weekendowo. Chyba po 18 to za wiele nie zobaczysz i na zewnątrz i wewnątrz, więc chyba weekend zostaje...

----------


## bettka

> Bettka, nie wiem z której strony Warszawy jesteś, ale mam do polecenia super człowieka (w w sumie to jest ich dwóch) pan Krzysztof 508187180. Robią wykończeniówkę i mase innych rzeczy i naprawdę są dokładni i sumienni. Mieli u mnie robić tylko łazienki i gres w salonie, a zrobili mi schody w drewnie (łącznie około 2tys taniej niż oferta jednego z wykonawców z forum!!). Złożyli mi także kuchnie z Ikei a także wylali i opłytkowali schodek wejściowy. Zawsze doradzą w razie jakiś dylematów. Naprawde szczerze polecam. Jakby co to mówić że kontakt od Adama z Marek.


dziękuję, jestem akurat z drugiej strony Warszawy, ale i tak zadzwonię.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mikolaj5

Ja jeszcze raz poproszę o Wasze rekomendacje, gdyż finalnie nic na oku nie mam

Szukam firmy do realizacji szeroko pojętego DACHU. Najchętniej wszystko w komplecie, czyli więźba, pokrycie dachowe, podbitka, rynny, obróbki blacharskie itd.

----------


## kipi

Czy możecie polecić kogoś do zrobienia szafy na wymiar? Południowe okolice Warszawy.

----------


## lukasz1006

Witam
Poszukuję ekipy do SSO. Start wiosna 2015. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Budowa okolice Jabłonny / Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki.

----------


## gosiasad

> Moja pierwsza polecana ekipa: SSO, u mnie z więźbą:* Mirek Gencel.* Znalazłam na tym forum. Faktycznie tak jak pisali inni inwestorzy, najtańszy nie jest, ale ten etap przebiegł u nas bez żadnych problemów. Piszę do osób, które planują budowę w następnych sezonach. Ja też umawiałam się rok wcześniej.


 :smile:

----------


## symultana

> Witam
> Poszukuję ekipy do SSO. Start wiosna 2015. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Budowa okolice Jabłonny / Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki.


Mogę polecić ekipę Pana Grzegorza Kucharczyka z Marek, tel. 502822644. Budował u kilku moich znajomych i u mnie 2 domy. Każdy z domów 180 m2 pow. budował 1 miesiąc łącznie z więźbą i deskowaniem + papa. Współpraca z nimi to była prawdziwa przyjemność. Przyjeżdżałam na budowę co 2-3 dni, a także na każde zalewanie stropów, cały dzień spędziłam jak wylewaliśmy fundamenty. Zrobienie wykopu, zbrojenia i zalanie tego betonem (pod dwa budynki) zajęło mu od 7.00 - 17.30 jednego dnia :Smile:  Tempo niesamowite i jakość prac też. P. Grzegorz codziennie rano o 7.00 - 7.15 zaczynał budowę (buduję w gm. Lesznowola, ale i tak chciało mu się jeździć taki kawał z Marek), a ponieważ robiliśmy 2 domy na raz, praktycznie nie było przestojów technologiczych, oprócz czasu między stanem "0" a murowaniem ścian parteru. Grzesiek świetnie sobie umie rozplanować wszystkie dostawy materiałów, muruje oszczędnie gospodarując materiałem, na budowie zawsze było na koniec dnia posprzątane. Projekt został zrealizowany bez błędów, ściany są równe, tak, że następne ekipy miały łatwiejszą pracę. Może najtańsza ta ekipa nie jest (średni przedział cenowy), ale z perspektywy czasu, po przebytych utarczkach z niektórymi późniejszymi ekipami - stwierdzam, że bardzo dobrze wybrałam P. Grzegorza. Jeśli ktoś sobie życzy, mogę wysłać zdjęcia na priv. Z tego co wiem, ekipa jest mocno zajęta, więc trzeba byłoby się umawiać już teraz, gdyby ktoś chciał z nimi budować.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

> Ja jeszcze raz poproszę o Wasze rekomendacje, gdyż finalnie nic na oku nie mam
> 
> Szukam firmy do realizacji szeroko pojętego DACHU. Najchętniej wszystko w komplecie, czyli więźba, pokrycie dachowe, podbitka, rynny, obróbki blacharskie itd.


Oglądałam dachy wykonywane przez ojca P. Michała Domagały - były bardzo ładnie wykonane (pokrycie+podbitka). tel. do Michała 693222511, telefonu do ojca nie mam niestety, ale warto się z nim skontaktować. P. Michał robił u mnie elewację, z której jestem bardzo zadowolona, wiosną ojciec będzie mi robił pokrycie dachu dachówką ceramiczną+rynny i rury+ podbitka.

----------


## jarroo

Szukam osoby z Warszawy/Piastowa znającej się na kotłach gazowych Buderus. Mam zainstalowany, kuruchomiony kociołek, chodzi głównie o wprowadzenie prawidłowych ustawień pracy kotła przez osobę znającą się na rzeczy.

----------


## calif2

Witam szanownych forumowiczów. Poszukuję dobrego glazurnika, któremu jest po drodze do Wieliszewa. Polecani już na forum obdzwonieni i niestety. Chyba postanowiłem zamieszkać gdzieś na końcu świata gdzie glazurnicy nie dolatują :smile:  do zrobienia trochę płytki około 60 m2, osadzenie i obudowa geberitów i innych wanien i komin Elastolithem.

----------


## RL

> Czy możecie polecić kogoś do zrobienia szafy na wymiar? Południowe okolice Warszawy.


Pan Artur Figura, tel. 609 654 408. Robił u nas szafę w wiatrołapie, zabudowę łazienki i poprawiał szafki kuchenne po porzednich "fachowcach". Człowiek o niebywałym spokoju i pomysłowości. Nie boi się trudnych zleceń, czasem potrafi 2 tyg kombinować jak coś zrobić aż zrobi.

----------


## adamfcb

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów. Poszukuję dobrego glazurnika, któremu jest po drodze do Wieliszewa. Polecani już na forum obdzwonieni i niestety. Chyba postanowiłem zamieszkać gdzieś na końcu świata gdzie glazurnicy nie dolatują do zrobienia trochę płytki około 60 m2, osadzenie i obudowa geberitów i innych wanien i komin Elastolithem.


Polecalem niedawno, pan Krzysztof jest z wyszkowa i ogarnia ta okolice 508187180 kontakt od Adama z Marek

----------


## bogdans1

Witam,
Poszukuje osoby do pomalowania domu - ok 400m, polozenia gladzi w salonie, kuchni i holu, zrobienia sufitu podwieszanego w salonie i jeszcze kilka drobiazgow.
Dom jest w Legionowie.

Ekipa potrzebna od poniedzialku  :smile: 
Jezeli mozecie kogos polecic to wielka prosba o to.
Kontakt pw lub [email protected]

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Ponownie polecam Pana Jacka Kondraszuka wraz z ekipą. Wcześniej wykonali u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza wełną. Następnie malowanie ścian w domu oraz różne inne mniejsze tematy związane z wyykończeniowką. Ostatnio zrobili drugie malowanie. O Panu Jacku i jego ekipie mogę mówić tylko w samych superlatywach. Współpraca wzorowa, wszystko co dogadane wcześniej ma swoje odzwierciedlenie później, ekipa bardzo miła i totalnie samodzielna, mają zaprzyjaźnioną hurtownie z której mogą załatwic taniej materiały jak inwestor sobie życzy. Finansowo wszystko tak jak ustalono wcześniej.
Panie Jacku jeszcze raz dziękuje za ostatnie prace oraz za to, że dał Pan radę zrobić wszystko w tym terminie, który mi pasował  :wink:

----------


## yaco181

P.Darku. Cieszymy sie, ze moglismy sprostac wyzwaniu odnosnie dopasowania terminow oraz calej reszcie  :Smile: 

bogdans1 do zobaczenia za kilka godzin  :Smile:

----------


## sheila

Szukam ekipy/ fachowców od dachu płaskiego - takich którzy wiedzą jak prawidłowo wykonać izolację i spadki. Budowa pod Grodziskiem Mazowieckim.

----------


## ewajanecka

> Szukam ekipy/ fachowców od dachu płaskiego - takich którzy wiedzą jak prawidłowo wykonać izolację i spadki. Budowa pod Grodziskiem Mazowieckim.


ktos tu polecal jakis czas temu , warto przejrzec dokladnie watek :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Dach płaski - spróbuj Bernard Sobkowski Demobud s.c. www.demobud.pl/kontakt.php. Benek robił mi tarasy parę dni temu i jest to solidny wykonawca, moge go śmiało polecić. Mówił że zajmuje się też dachami odwórconymi etc

----------


## bogdans1

DDAREKK - dzięki za polecenie. Akurat Pan Jacek miał chwilę (przesunięcie innych prac) i już jest u mnie. Mam nadzieję, że sprosta również moim napiętym terminom  :smile:  Na razie praca idzie pełną parą.




> Witam
> Ponownie polecam Pana Jacka Kondraszuka wraz z ekipą. Wcześniej wykonali u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza wełną. Następnie malowanie ścian w domu oraz różne inne mniejsze tematy związane z wyykończeniowką. Ostatnio zrobili drugie malowanie. O Panu Jacku i jego ekipie mogę mówić tylko w samych superlatywach. Współpraca wzorowa, wszystko co dogadane wcześniej ma swoje odzwierciedlenie później, ekipa bardzo miła i totalnie samodzielna, mają zaprzyjaźnioną hurtownie z której mogą załatwic taniej materiały jak inwestor sobie życzy. Finansowo wszystko tak jak ustalono wcześniej.
> Panie Jacku jeszcze raz dziękuje za ostatnie prace oraz za to, że dał Pan radę zrobić wszystko w tym terminie, który mi pasował

----------


## fighter1983

> Dach płaski - spróbuj Bernard Sobkowski Demobud s.c. www.demobud.pl/kontakt.php. Benek robił mi tarasy parę dni temu i jest to solidny wykonawca, moge go śmiało polecić. Mówił że zajmuje się też dachami odwórconymi etc


tak - tu tez potwierdzam solidnosc tego wykonawcy

----------


## flyer2

Witam.Poszukuję solidnej firmy zajmującej się nadrukiem na szkle.Czy ma ktoś namiary?










/

----------


## sheila

> Dach płaski - spróbuj Bernard Sobkowski Demobud s.c. www.demobud.pl/kontakt.php. Benek robił mi tarasy parę dni temu i jest to solidny wykonawca, moge go śmiało polecić. Mówił że zajmuje się też dachami odwórconymi etc


Dziękuję bardzo za ten kontakt - już po pierwszej rozmowie czuję, że to fachowiec w tym temacie.  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

> Dziękuję bardzo za ten kontakt - już po pierwszej rozmowie czuję, że to fachowiec w tym temacie.


Fachowiec, kulturalny, miły, cena też ok. Ogólnie byłem zaskoczony "rutynowością" prac które wykonywali - nie było zastanawiania sie co jak zrobić ale wszystko zaplanowane i przećwiczone. I usługa jest kompleksowa - nie tylko izolacje ale i obróbki blacharskie. Ogólnie wiedzą co robią i warto takiego wykonawcę wziąć - bo mamy problem z głowy :wink: . Jak mi sie uda zrobię filmik z ich prac :wink: 

Edit: dodaję filmik
https://youtube.com/watch?v=Z1dM_LcXjAk&

----------


## gosiasad

> Moja pierwsza polecana ekipa: SSO, u mnie z więźbą:* Mirek Gencel.* Znalazłam na tym forum i faktycznie tak jak pisali inni inwestorzy: najtańszy nie jest, ale ten etap przebiegł u nas bez żadnych problemów. Piszę do osób, które planują budowę w następnych sezonach. Ja też umawiałam się rok wcześniej.


Dla osób planujących piec firmy VIESSMANN polecam firmę* Falterm*  (salon firmowy) z Łomianek (Sadowa). Załatwiałam/-śmy wszystko z Panem Jackiem. 
Cierpliwy, doradzi, a co najważniejsze pomógł rozwiązać problem, który tak naprawdę wcale nie dotyczył firmy montującej/uruchamiającej piec. 
Mogli po prostu powiedzieć:
- proszę przygotować kotłownię i przyłącze wtedy przyjedziemy, zamontujemy i uruchomimy piec
MAMY PIEC! będzie ciepło! piecyki elektryczne zabieramy do domu :smile: 

Na mojej białej liście są jeszcze inni ale ponieważ muszą dokończyć pewne prace wpiszę Panów jak tylko skończą :wink:  
- oczywiście jeśli nadal będę zadowolona

----------


## EWBUD

> Fachowiec, kulturalny, miły, cena też ok. Ogólnie byłem zaskoczony "rutynowością" prac które wykonywali - nie było zastanawiania sie co jak zrobić ale wszystko zaplanowane i przećwiczone. I usługa jest kompleksowa - nie tylko izolacje ale i obróbki blacharskie. Ogólnie wiedzą co robią i warto takiego wykonawcę wziąć - bo mamy problem z głowy. Jak mi sie uda zrobię filmik z ich prac
> 
> Edit: dodaję filmik
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=Z1dM_LcXjAk&


Muza tez fajna  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Benkowi z "Demobud" linknalem ten watek. On taki nieforumowy  :smile:  Ale przydalby nam sie tutaj jako doradca w dziale hydroizolacji i dachow. moze da sie namowic. tylko czy odnajdzie sie wsrod tej spolecznosci?

----------


## EWBUD

> Benkowi z "Demobud" linknalem ten watek. On taki nieforumowy  Ale przydalby nam sie tutaj jako doradca w dziale hydroizolacji i dachow. moze da sie namowic. tylko czy odnajdzie sie wsrod tej spolecznosci?


A daczego by miał się nie odnaleźć?

----------


## janoush

A ja poproszę o namiary na kogoś, kto będzie mógł zeszlifować mi posadzkę (1-2mm - z mleczka) przed gruntowaniem.
Problem w tym, że nie spełnia wymogów wytrzymałości na ścinanie i się odrywa.

----------


## calif2

Witam
Kilka nowych poleceń po zakończonych etapach.
*Elektryk - Mariusz Głowacki* - bardzo dobra współpraca, przewidujący, pomocny, podpowiadający.
*System alarmowy - Robert Pieprzycki ARM.PL* - wielokrotnie polecany na forum, zupełnie zasłużenie
*Tynki wewnętrzne C/W - SAIN* - wiadomo... kontynuujemy współpracę z elewacją i podbitką.
*Posadzki - Wojciech Cieślik* - również wielokrotnie polecany, mimo małej wpadki szybko naprawionej wielki pozytyw.
*Kominek/koza - Koperfam z Legionowa* - dobre doradztwo, opieka pani Barbary - bezcenna
*Brama garażowa - Bramstal Wojciech Byśkiniewicz* - profesjonalnie i baaardzo konkurencyjnie.
*Drzwi wejściowe - Ideal* - bardzo konkurencyjne ceny, montaż na dobrym poziomie
*Hydraulika, kanalizacja, podłogówka, C.O.* - Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz - super doradztwo, bezproblemowa realizacja. Panie Zbyszku oby tak dalej :smile: 

Póki co idzie w miarę gładko dzięki poleceniom szanownych forumowiczów. Glazurnik polecony poza forum okazał się delikatną porażką.

Kolejne (mam nadzieję) polecenia wkrótce - praca wre.
Po kontakty do powyższych zapraszam na priv.

Pozdrawiam Poleconych :smile:

----------


## zbigor

Witaj.
Czy  hydraulik robił Ci też instalację gazową wewnętrzną? Szukam kogoś kto ogarnie temat od A do Z czyli mapka, odbiory itp.  W styczniu mogę mieć już zamontowane przyłącze w ogrodzeniu

----------


## calif2

> Witaj.
> Czy  hydraulik robił Ci też instalację gazową wewnętrzną? Szukam kogoś kto ogarnie temat od A do Z czyli mapka, odbiory itp.  W styczniu mogę mieć już zamontowane przyłącze w ogrodzeniu


Instalację gazową robiła mi firma z Serocka, a w zasadzie robi jeszcze bo została papierologia. Póki co idzie bez problemu. 
http://www.wodgaz-instal.pl

----------


## markko71

Witam,
poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego (Warszawa-Wilanów). 
Spory dom dwurodzinny, piętrowy, podpiwniczony. Płyta fundamentowa, piwnica wylewana z betonu.
Znalazłem kilka firm w tym wątku, ale może ktoś na "świeżo" kogoś poleci. Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## marko35

Również witam was serdecznie i liczę na pomoc. Po ostatnich dniach z wiatrem, jaki mamy za oknem, chciałem się zapytać po pierwsze czy teraz jest czas na wymianę okien, a po drugie kogo możecie polecić do wymiany i solidnego montażu okien? bo te są juz stare, uszczelnianie nie pomaga, wiec pora zainwestowac w nowe  :smile:

----------


## zbigor

Witam sąsiada z Wilanowa  :smile:  
Spójrz w mój dziennik budowy, może  będzie pomocny. 
Jak chcesz to na priva dam Ci jeszcze 2 namiary w Wilanowie na ul. Królewicza Jakuba  gdzie chłopaki stawiali w 2000 i chyba w 2001 roku. .Jeden z tych domów ma 4 kondygnacje z piwnicą i trochę ponad 500m2. 
Wiem że w tym roku chyba w Wieliszewie robili dom na płycie.

----------


## Adam626

> Witam,
> poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego (Warszawa-Wilanów)


Polecam moją ekipę, była super!

Budowa wyglądała tak:http://galerkiwnetrz.pl/obrazki/budowa

kontakt: pw

----------


## kato77

Witam, 
Mam nadzieję zacząć budowę w 2015 (południe Warszawy). Przerobiłem około połowy tego forum, do niektórych prac/dziedzin mam po kilkanaście zapisanych namiarów, ale mam problem ze znalezieniem:
- architekta - przerobienie projektu lub zrobienie od początku (o parametrach energooszczędnego) - takiego który już na tym etapie będzie mógł uwzględnić potrzeby rekuperacji, który zna nowe technologie i potrafi doradzić itp
- geotechnika - potrzebuję badań
- studniarza - pojawiały się tu nieśmiałe wątki, ale część z nich okazała się autoreklamą  :wink: 
Dzięki z góry

----------


## ElemenT

> Witam, 
> - geotechnika - potrzebuję badań
> - studniarza - pojawiały się tu nieśmiałe wątki, ale część z nich okazała się autoreklamą


Korzystałem z Geotechnika z Zielonki - http://geotechnika.warszawa.pl/ - jestem zadowolony, przyjechali jak się umówili, odwierty jeden dzień, tydzień czekałem na opracowanie.

Co do studni, nie wiem gdzie planujesz się budować. W Wawrze korzystałem z usług Aqua Centrum Ekologia z Józefowa/Otwocka Faliński.
Wiercenie na 30m, jeden dzień w deszczu. Ale wszystko działa, jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Mikolaj5

kato77 - zdecydowanie project indywidualny i tu polecam biuro Z3Z ARCHITEKCI. Moim zdaniem tylko dobrze przemyslana koncepcja moze pogodzic wysoka funkcjonalnosc i energooszczednosc, przy racjonalnych kosztach. Wlasnie konczymy projekt, ktory z pewnoscia na dniach opublikuje na forum. U nas to dosc duzy dom pietrowy, parametry energooszczednosci oscyluja na razie w okolicach 27kWh. Co dobrego o Z3Z - wysoka estetyka budynkow; na wejsciu architekci otrzymali bardzo duzo zalozen co do budynku, rozwiazan konstrukcyjnych, funkcjonalnosci (material mial ze 100 stron - efekt kilku lat spedzonych na FM) I musze powiedziec ze wlasciwie wszystko zostalo wprowadzone i spiete w logiczna calosc. A i tak  wprowadzalismy wiele (bardzo wiele) poprawek. Wiec kolejny plus za ogromna cierpliwosc wobec inwestora.

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Ja też mogę polecić hydraulika Pana Zbigniewa, ostatnio przyjechał pomóc mi w podłogówce. Przede mna dopiero teraz pierwszy sezon grzewczy także zobaczymy ale na tą chwilę mogę się przylaczyć do polecenia Pana Zbigniewa.




> Witam
> Kilka nowych poleceń po zakończonych etapach.
> *Elektryk - Mariusz Głowacki* - bardzo dobra współpraca, przewidujący, pomocny, podpowiadający.
> *System alarmowy - Robert Pieprzycki ARM.PL* - wielokrotnie polecany na forum, zupełnie zasłużenie
> *Tynki wewnętrzne C/W - SAIN* - wiadomo... kontynuujemy współpracę z elewacją i podbitką.
> *Posadzki - Wojciech Cieślik* - również wielokrotnie polecany, mimo małej wpadki szybko naprawionej wielki pozytyw.
> *Kominek/koza - Koperfam z Legionowa* - dobre doradztwo, opieka pani Barbary - bezcenna
> *Brama garażowa - Bramstal Wojciech Byśkiniewicz* - profesjonalnie i baaardzo konkurencyjnie.
> *Drzwi wejściowe - Ideal* - bardzo konkurencyjne ceny, montaż na dobrym poziomie
> ...

----------


## goobo

Dzień dobry! Czy ktoś z Was, drodzy Forumowicze, mógłby mi dać namiar na stolarza do zabudowy garderoby (okolice W-wy)? Mam doświadczenia z kilkoma i wolę się do nich już nie zwracać...

----------


## shad0w99

Współpracowałem kiedyś*z Panem Przybyłkiem w firmy Orion http://www.meble-orion.pl/ i byłem zadowolony (wykonywał u mnie Kuchnie).
Sam zaś*jestem ciekaw czy ktoś*może ma doświadczenie i może polecić studniarzy w powiecie Nowodworskim, tak wiem trochę*nie sezon ale chciał bym wiedzieć*do kogo się odezwać na wiosnę  :smile:

----------


## RL

> Dzień dobry! Czy ktoś z Was, drodzy Forumowicze, mógłby mi dać namiar na stolarza do zabudowy garderoby (okolice W-wy)? Mam doświadczenia z kilkoma i wolę się do nich już nie zwracać...


Pan Artur Figura, tel. 609 654 408.
Robił u nas łązienkę, wiatrołap i poprawki kuchni po innej firmie. Solidny, uczciwy, spokojny.

----------


## sheila

> Pan Artur Figura, tel. 609 654 408.
> Robił u nas łązienkę, wiatrołap i poprawki kuchni po innej firmie. Solidny, uczciwy, spokojny.


A czy ów pan robi także kuchnie? Bo szukam właśnie kogoś w temacie. Będę wdzięczna za polecenie.  :smile:

----------


## yaco181

Do kuchni polecam p.Wlodka 501 120 022. Mozna sie powolac na Jacka od poddaszy.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Polecam www.pracowniadrewna.com 
Meble w prawdziwego drewna i nie tylko.
Z Otrębus przez Nadarzyn jakieś 20 km

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Witam,
poszukuje sprawnej ekipy która doprowadzi mi dom do stanu SSZ w Markach k. Warszawy. Ktoś może kogoś polecić. Czytając wątek wynotowałem pare firm (m.in ABCdomek, DQM, Konwestur, DTM, Mirek Gencel, Auris) ale może ktoś poleci coś jeszcze. Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc :smile:

----------


## zbigor

W moim dzienniku budowy masz namiar. Mi robili co prawda SSO z więźbą i papą na dachu ale kto wie, może i okna też wstawią 
Cenowo dużo lepsi od tych co wymieniłeś...

----------


## anniia

Ja mogę już chyba polecić mija ekipę. Mieli robić SSO, a w efekcie wyszedł stan deweloperski. 
Zrobili nam: SSO z w pełni dedykowany, dachem, pokryli go blachodachówka modułową, zrobili instalacje: elektryczną, hydraulikę, ogrzewanie podłogowe całość domu, kotłownie, izolacje podłóg, tynki, wylewki.
Wszystko bardzo sprawnie - zaczęliśmy w maju, a teraz wykańczały już. 
Oczywiście szef ekipy miał od każdej roboty innych ludzi. Wszelkie zastrzeżenia poprawiali. 
Jestem jeszcze przed uruchomieniem instalacji, wiec dam znać jak było po ich uruchomieniu. 
Oddzielne ekipy, które sama kontaktowałam miałam od : 
Okien, drzwi, bramy garażowej, ocieplenie pianą Pur, elewacja ( jeszcze nie zrobiona), alarmu.

Jeśli chcesz namiar pisz na priva - dam kontakt.

----------


## shad0w99

Czy naprawdę nikt nie ma żadnych doświadczeń ze studniarzami działającymi w powiecie nowodworskim ( lub może legionowskim )? Bo poszukałem w okolicy (tak w promieniu 100 km) , kilku znalazłem, ale jednak wolał bym kogoś*sprawdzonego.

----------


## asc

Poszukuje ekipy zajmującej się nawadnianiem ogródka plus niwelacja gruntu, trawnik z rolki etc

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie drzwi także tych garażowych spokojnie mogę polecić kolegę* finlandię* z forum. Co prawda firma wikęd pomyliła antaby, ale zostały już wymienione.  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## calif2

> Czy naprawdę nikt nie ma żadnych doświadczeń ze studniarzami działającymi w powiecie nowodworskim ( lub może legionowskim )? Bo poszukałem w okolicy (tak w promieniu 100 km) , kilku znalazłem, ale jednak wolał bym kogoś*sprawdzonego.


Mi w Wieliszewie studnię robiła firma, którą znalazłem na słupie ogłoszeniowym. Wprawdzie nie bezpośrednio tylko przez lokalnego podwykonawcę ale możesz spróbować popytać: 509601673. Niestety bezpośrednio do podwykonawcy numeru nie mam. Było ok.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Czy możecie polecić jakąś hurtownię, skład budowlany, ewentualne inne miejsce zakupu materiałów budowlanych do SSO?

----------


## symultana

> Witam,
> poszukuje sprawnej ekipy która doprowadzi mi dom do stanu SSZ w Markach k. Warszawy. Ktoś może kogoś polecić. Czytając wątek wynotowałem pare firm (m.in ABCdomek, DQM, Konwestur, DTM, Mirek Gencel, Auris) ale może ktoś poleci coś jeszcze. Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc


W Markach masz super ekipę Grzegorza Kucharczyka 502822644. Budowali mi 2 budynki w SSO. Szybko, sprawnie i oszczędnie. Więcej informacji i fotki mogę podać na priva. Super mi się nimi współpracowało. Żałuję, że nie zajmują się następnymi etapami budowy, bo chętnie bym skorzystała.

----------


## janoush

*Poszukuję* firmy do wykonania balustrady schodowej wewnętrznej giętej metalowo-drewnianej. Tzn. belki i listwa metalowa a do niej przymocowana drewniana poręcz. 
Problem w tym, że nie mogę znaleźć wykonawcy, który zrobi mi giętą poręcz.

----------


## jarroo

Szukam sprawdzonego, sensownego serwisanta Buderusa z Warszawy/okolic

----------


## halszka1938

A ja potrzebuję na gwałt ekipę do zrobienia przyłączy wod-kan. Obszar - Pruszków.
Przy okazji. Wykonawcy z innych części Warszawy i "podwarszawy" nie bardzo chcą rozmawiać o przyłączu na nie swoim terenie. Mówią, że jeśli przyłącza nie robi lokalny "znajomy" wykonawca to są problemy z odebraniem przez MPWiK. Czy tez się z tym spotkaliście?

----------


## autorus

chyba to oczywiste  :smile:

----------


## halszka1938

Dla mnie nie jest to oczywiste  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Sporo jeszcze przed tobą. Ważne aby polecana firma była dobra. Mi się udało.

----------


## halszka1938

I sporo już za mną... 
Jesteśmy w trakcie budowy drugiego domu. 
Mam wrażenie, że wszyscy przymykają oko na robienie przez lokalne MPWiK "państwa w państwie". 
Ostrzegano mnie też przy projekcie, ale okazało się, że Pani z nikąd też była w stanie zrobić projekt, który został zatwierdzony. Czy ktoś z Was ma takie doświadczenia ale z fizycznym wykonaniem przyłącza?

----------


## Nefer

1,5 roku udowadniałam, że studzienka zrobiona przez MPWiK nie jest samowolą. Zgubili dokumenty. Nie pytaj. Szukaj kontaktu - najlepiej przez ekipy jeżdżące w pogotowiu na przykład.

----------


## halszka1938

Może i racja. Nie będę walczyć z koniem. 
Ponowię w takim razie pytanie. Czy ktoś z Was robił wcinkę i przyłącze wod - kan w obszarze jurysdykcji :wink:  MPWiK oddział Pruszków?

----------


## zbigor

Ja nie robiłem ale 2 moich sąsiadów  - obszar Wilanowa- miało firmy spoza Warszawy. Jeden brał STD Nasiłowski z Zielonki a drugi to zupełnie z kosmosu bo Ciechbud z Ciechanowa.    Kuzynowi latem wcinkę do kanalizy robił Wodrol z Pruszkowa ale sie chyba im wzięło i zbankrutowało.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Jeżeli na już to znaczy że masz już projekt przyłączy? Ja robiłem w Komorowie k/Pruszkowa, nawet nie wiem czyj to rewir bo wszystkie formalności załatwiał mi wykonawca który jest chyba człowiekiem którego szukasz. Ceny ma normalne ( ani tanio ani drogo). Nie miałem żadnych problemów z przyłączami, jestem bardzo zadowolony. Wodę i kanalizację mam od miesiąca. Polecam p. Jarek 501 730 801

----------


## symultana

Poszukuję sprawdzonego fachowca od układania paneli podłogowych. Może ma ktoś namiary i mógłby się podzielić?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam626

Od przyłączy wodnych MPWIK polecam STD Nasiłowski - jest to duża firma(mają około 10 brygad). Poszło sprawnie, cena też ok. Zero problemów. Profesjonaliści

----------


## Po***ni

Do paneli, układania płytek, gładzi polecam Krzysztofa Laskowskiego 793-983-126

----------


## Stynia

*Szukam, proszę Was o polecenie, wschodnie obrzeże Warszawy.


Poszukuję sprawdzonej, rzetelnej i słownej ekipy do ocieplenia prostego piętrowego domu- kostki, ok 300 mkw styropianem markowym grafit. 
Jest możliwość zamieszkania w budynku.*

Dziękuję.

----------


## fighter1983

> *Szukam, proszę Was o polecenie, wschodnie obrzeże Warszawy.
> 
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej, rzetelnej i słownej ekipy do ocieplenia prostego piętrowego domu- kostki, ok 300 mkw styropianem markowym grafit. 
> Jest możliwość zamieszkania w budynku.*
> 
> Dziękuję.


sam siebie nie bede - wiec *ewbuxxxo* forumowy lub *hubertsain*

----------


## EWBUD

> sam siebie nie bede - wiec *ewbuxxxo* forumowy lub *hubertsain*


No to ja w takim wypadku polecę Fightera  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> No to ja w takim wypadku polecę Fightera


nie polecaj.. bo bedzie ze zmowa czy cos...

----------


## EWBUD

> nie polecaj.. bo bedzie ze zmowa czy cos...


Ok.
"Nie polecam Fightera" - tak lepiej?
 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok.
> "Nie polecam Fightera" - tak lepiej?



na 4:33 powinno sie otworzyc  :smile:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBpUHqnCEMk#t=04m33s

----------


## zbigor

towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji  :yes:   :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

> towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji


thats right... prosi trzymaja sie razem  :big tongue:  bylo tu nas wielu... jakos niewielu zostalo... dlaczego?

----------


## zbigor

> bylo tu nas wielu... jakos niewielu zostalo... dlaczego?


 bo reszta nie musi sie już na forum reklamować  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :big tongue: 

szach  i mat   :Lol: 

To żarcik był. Jesienią zapytam Cię i Twoją konkurencję o ofertę.  KIerbuda i hydraulika mam z forum. Może i z ociepleniem sie da coś powalczyć

----------


## fighter1983

> bo reszta nie musi sie już na forum reklamować 
> 
> szach  i mat


Touché  :big tongue: 
spox wbijaj smialo  :smile:  i nic sie nie bój... to tylko pieniadze :v i powaznie, skoro kojarzysz szach-mata - kup sobie styropian teraz... no chyba ze masz przecieki z rynku naftowo-walutowego... to sie podziel  :smile:

----------


## zbigor

Miałem kupować styro ale jest problem z przechowaniem bo będzie szary i pasowało by mu stać gdzieś do jesieni w cieniu. Dlatego temat odpuszczam bo nie ma jak tego ogarnąć

----------


## fighter1983

> Miałem kupować styro ale jest problem z przechowaniem bo będzie szary i pasowało by mu stać gdzieś do jesieni w cieniu. Dlatego temat odpuszczam bo nie ma jak tego ogarnąć


rozloz palety, przykryj plandeka... no chyba ze "nóg może dostać"

----------


## zbigor

no właśnie z nogami jest kłopot...

Poza tym licze na 8% VAT     Skoro blachę tak kupiłem przez wykonawce to może i styro???

----------


## symultana

> Do paneli, układania płytek, gładzi polecam Krzysztofa Laskowskiego 793-983-126


Dzięki! A już myślałam, że tu wszyscy sami sobie układają podłogi :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> no właśnie z nogami jest kłopot...
> 
> Poza tym licze na 8% VAT     Skoro blachę tak kupiłem przez wykonawce to może i styro???


OT robimy... jest na to sposob  :smile:  ale zaloz nowy watek

----------


## zbigor

> OT robimy... jest na to sposob  ale zaloz nowy watek


proszę  :big grin:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...88#post6744188

----------


## asc

widać ze na białej liście wypowiada się więcej i częściej wykonawca aniżeli inwestor, który faktycznie chce kogoś polecić....zresztą wszystko widać i podane jak na dłoni, posty powyżej i wczesnie.
Smutne to!

----------


## autorus

Ja czasem kogoś polecę wiec nie jest tak źle  :smile:   No ale w kółko tych samych osób polecać nie będę bo to IMO bez sensu.  Dla tego może to tak wygląda.

----------


## innabajka

Możecie polecić mi kogoś do szlifowania posadzki z mixokreta?
Wylałem tak jak mi radził wykonawca pod płytki 5mm wyżej i teraz okazuje się że jest za wysoko w stosunku do drewna.
Trzeba kilka "mm" pod szlifować.
Może znacie kogoś kto może to zrobić i nie uszkodzi zbytnio posadzki?

Dodatkowo poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia betonowego.

*Polecicie kogoś rozsądnego??
*

----------


## Adam626

Polecam firmę Elgra PG jako dostawcę sprzętu - hydrauliki. Kupiłem tam kocioł Buderusa i osprzęt. Ceny ok, można się dogadać, firma jest słowna wszystko na co się dogadalismy zostało zrealizowane w terminie i zgodnie z ustaleniem
sklep allegro:
http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listi...us_id=16509257
strona www
http://elgra.net.pl/
Są autoryzowanym sprzedawcą Buderusa

----------


## calif2

Potrzebuję namiar na dobrego wykonawcę posadzek z żywicy epoksydowej do domu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Potrzebuję namiar na dobrego wykonawcę posadzek z żywicy epoksydowej do domu.


Anton Badin 509 020 003

----------


## combo

Chciałem polecić dekarza, który co prawda działa na terenie lubelskiego ale tutaj też się czasem pojawia. Robił dach i więźbę u mnie w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Każdy kto przyjdzie chwali dach. Osobiście uważam, że jest zrobione idealnie, równo, szczególnie obróbka komina z blachy. Pan Rysiek: 600499214

----------


## T0MII

No to z czystym sumieniem wreszcie mogę kogoś polecić i będzie to dekarz.
Pierwszego dekarza miałem z FM (jest nawet tu na białej liście) i nie do końca byłem zadowolony (co chwila wychodzą pewne niedoróbki - mocno się zastanawiam czy nie wpisać go na czarną listę), ale doświadczenie jakie zebrałem podczas robienia mojego pokrycia pozwoliło tym razem przeprowadzić lepiej casting na dekarza dla moich rodziców. 
Po wielu obejrzanych dachach, rozmowach z dekarzami itp. zdecydowaliśmy się na Pana Artura Sawickiego i był to strzał w 10. Pan Artur dach wykonał tak jak to powinno być zrobione, dach rozmierzony, połacie wyprowadzone, dachówki mocowane jak należy (wszystkie szczytowe, okapowe, brzegowe), połacie utrzymane w czystości itd. Pan Artur również doradzał przy doborze materiałów gdzie warto jest zapłacić za coś więcej i nie bawić się w żadną tandetę. 
Namiary na Pana Artura tel. 502 163 274 - działa w okolicach Legionowa, Białołęki, Marek a nam wykonywał dach w okolicach Wołomina. 
Zainteresowanych zapraszam na PW (mogę wysłać zdjęcia z pracy, lub na budowie pokazać co i jak).

----------


## gosiasad

> No to z czystym sumieniem wreszcie mogę kogoś polecić i będzie to dekarz.
> Pierwszego dekarza miałem z FM (jest nawet tu na białej liście) i nie do końca byłem zadowolony (co chwila wychodzą pewne niedoróbki - mocno się zastanawiam czy nie wpisać go na czarną listę), ale doświadczenie jakie zebrałem podczas robienia mojego pokrycia pozwoliło tym razem przeprowadzić lepiej casting na dekarza dla moich rodziców. 
> Po wielu obejrzanych dachach, rozmowach z dekarzami itp. zdecydowaliśmy się na Pana Artura Sawickiego i był to strzał w 10. Pan Artur dach wykonał tak jak to powinno być zrobione, dach rozmierzony, połacie wyprowadzone, dachówki mocowane jak należy (wszystkie szczytowe, okapowe, brzegowe), połacie utrzymane w czystości itd. Pan Artur również doradzał przy doborze materiałów gdzie warto jest zapłacić za coś więcej i nie bawić się w żadną tandetę. 
> Namiary na Pana Artura tel. 502 163 274 - działa w okolicach Legionowa, Białołęki, Marek a nam wykonywał dach w okolicach Wołomina. 
> Zainteresowanych zapraszam na PW (mogę wysłać zdjęcia z pracy, lub na budowie pokazać co i jak).


Potwierdzam wszystko co napisał TOMII
Pan Artur wykonał również nasz dach w Łomiankach.  
Mogę tylko dodać, że cała ekipa przesympatyczna.  :smile:

----------


## symultana

> Możecie polecić mi kogoś do szlifowania posadzki z mixokreta?
> Wylałem tak jak mi radził wykonawca pod płytki 5mm wyżej i teraz okazuje się że jest za wysoko w stosunku do drewna.
> Trzeba kilka "mm" pod szlifować.
> Może znacie kogoś kto może to zrobić i nie uszkodzi zbytnio posadzki?
> 
> Dodatkowo poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia betonowego.
> 
> *Polecicie kogoś rozsądnego??
> *


Przyłączam się do poszukiwań :wink:  Potrzebuję kogoś na CITO

----------


## flyer2

Polecam szklarza p.Franciszek.Fachowiec starej daty w pozytywnym znaczeniu.Dokładny ,dotrzymuje terminów 604207596

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Cześć,
macie namiar na jakiegoś ogarniętego architekta tanio wykonującego adaptację projektu z Warszawy i okolic?

----------


## SGS2013

Jak ja robiłem adaptację, po przeglądzie wielu ofert najtaniej było u:

https://plus.google.com/117796897540507106791/about

(Nie miałem co prawda wielkich wymagań - drobne zmiany plus adaptacja projektu do działki).

----------


## asc

Przybywam z poleceniem ekipy SELKI, forumowe Misiaczki.
Panowie solidnie i fachowo wykonali zabudowę strychu oraz obudowę gk przy sufitach i karniszach.
Praca wykonana czyściutko, bezproblemowo i na czas, a nawet przed czasem  :Smile: 

Fachowcy z prawdziwego zdarzenia!
tel do p. Roberta 502 469 645

----------


## adamfcb

Asc, byles/as obecny podczas tych prac? Czy tylko na poczatku i na koncu? Jestes pewny ze 100 % solidnie? Bo co do tego ze szybko, milutko i czysciutko to moge uwierzyc.

----------


## rafał2011

*adamfcb* uważasz inaczej niż *asc*?

----------


## Łukasz Garwolin

Witam :smile:  
Jestem tu nowy, w ostatnim czasie jestem w trakcie budowy własnego domu na etapie dachu  :smile: 
Chciałbym poleci wam firmę KS-SYSTEM z Garwolina,( 500-700-947) która wykonała mi całą konstrukcje dachową wraz z materiałem, oknami dachowymi itd. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z jakości usług oferowanych przez tą firmę i  profesjonalnym podejściem do klienta  :smile:  
W najbliższym czasie przymierzam się do wstawienia okien fasadowych i również wybiorę się do tej firmy, ponieważ mają również okna w swojej ofercie.
Mam do was pytanie odnośnie okien firmy MS-więcej niż okna, co myślicie o tej firmie ?  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam 
> Jestem tu nowy, w ostatnim czasie jestem w trakcie budowy własnego domu na etapie dachu 
> Chciałbym poleci wam firmę KS-SYSTEM z Garwolina,( 500-700-947) która wykonała mi całą konstrukcje dachową wraz z materiałem, oknami dachowymi itd. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z jakości usług oferowanych przez tą firmę i  profesjonalnym podejściem do klienta  
> W najbliższym czasie przymierzam się do wstawienia okien fasadowych i również wybiorę się do tej firmy, ponieważ mają również okna w swojej ofercie.
> Mam do was pytanie odnośnie okien firmy MS-więcej niż okna, co myślicie o tej firmie ?


Trochę mało wiarygodnie to wszystko wygląda, ale kazdy tu jest dorosły  :smile: 
I powinien umieć wyciągać właściwe wnioski.

----------


## rafał2011

*ewbuxxxo* "mówiłeś" że powrócisz na nowo czy coś w tym stylu (chodziło o stronę internetową) no i widzę pełen profesjonalizm nie widziałem żeby ktoś używał w naszym kraju Parfait liss

----------


## innabajka

> Asc, byles/as obecny podczas tych prac? Czy tylko na poczatku i na koncu? Jestes pewny ze 100 % solidnie? Bo co do tego ze szybko, milutko i czysciutko to moge uwierzyc.


Możesz rozwinąć myśl o tym wykonawcy?

----------


## innabajka

Pytanie do budujących, możecie polecić swoje ekipy do elewacji?

----------


## EWBUD

> *ewbuxxxo* "mówiłeś" że powrócisz na nowo czy coś w tym stylu (chodziło o stronę internetową) no i widzę pełen profesjonalizm nie widziałem żeby ktoś używał w naszym kraju Parfait liss


No cóż...trochę kosztują, ale robią dobrą robotę  :smile:

----------


## SGS2013

> Witam 
> Jestem tu nowy, w ostatnim czasie jestem w trakcie budowy własnego domu na etapie dachu 
> Chciałbym poleci wam firmę KS-SYSTEM z Garwolina,( 500-700-947) która wykonała mi całą konstrukcje dachową wraz z materiałem, oknami dachowymi itd. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z jakości usług oferowanych przez tą firmę i  profesjonalnym podejściem do klienta  
> W najbliższym czasie przymierzam się do wstawienia okien fasadowych i również wybiorę się do tej firmy, ponieważ mają również okna w swojej ofercie.
> Mam do was pytanie odnośnie okien firmy MS-więcej niż okna, co myślicie o tej firmie ?


Ta pełnia szczęścia to jak osiągniecie Nirwany.  Ja na twoim miejscu bym sobie już odpuścił te te okna i lewitował w "wietrzności".

----------


## adamfcb

> *adamfcb* uważasz inaczej niż *asc*?


Tak uważam inaczej, zgadzam się że są mili, szybcy i sprzątają po sobie, ale jakość tych prac pozostawia pewien niesmak. Myślę że chłopaki mają tyle roboty że nie zawsze zwracają uwagę na jakość swojej pracy, pisałem na tym wątku o tym jakiś czas temu.

----------


## calif2

A ja polecę znanego na forum *Jacka Kondraszuka i jego ekipę*. Nie jestem specem od poddaszy ale jako inwestor jestem bardzo zadowolony ze współpracy. Wszystko zgodnie z ustaleniami, bez kręcenia nosem że wydziwiam, nie obeszło się też bez kilku dobrych rad - konstruktywna współpraca inwestor wykonawca - jestem zadowolony z efektu i POLECAM!!

----------


## rafał2011

> Tak uważam inaczej, zgadzam się że są mili, szybcy i sprzątają po sobie, ale jakość tych prac pozostawia pewien niesmak. Myślę że chłopaki mają tyle roboty że nie zawsze zwracają uwagę na jakość swojej pracy, pisałem na tym wątku o tym jakiś czas temu.


Jeśli możesz napisz ile trzeba zapłacić za taką pracę, może być na priv.

----------


## adamfcb

> Jeśli możesz napisz ile trzeba zapłacić za taką pracę, może być na priv.


Nie bardzo rozumiem? Chodzi ci ile ja zaplacilem?

----------


## rafał2011

> Nie bardzo rozumiem? *Chodzi ci ile ja zaplacilem*?


Tak.

----------


## teka

> Ja natomiast poszukuję:
> - firmy do wykonania tynków Knauf Diamant lun Nida Zeta - duża powierzchnia.
> - firmy, która sprzeda i przywiezie okna -  z ciepłym montażem
> - firmy od wylewek pod podłogówkę i pod parkiet - 270 m2
> - firmy od elewacji - ocieplenia domu - bardzo dużo boniowania, listw itd...


zapraszam do skorzystania z naszych usług
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNBPt1TWrLs

----------


## adamfcb

50Zl za m2

----------


## rafał2011

> 50Zl za m2


W domu energooszczędnym z izolacją 35-40cm o ile nic nie zmieniałeś, ciężko jest zrobić poddasze prawidłowo. Jak widać warto dopłacić ~1500zł i mieć zrobione tak jak być powinno...

----------


## autorus

Instalatora systemów centralnego odkurzania poszukuje  :smile:

----------


## adamfcb

Jak bede w domu to napisze ci w czym byl problem, bo grubosc izolacji raczej niemiala na to wplywu

----------


## innabajka

Poszukuje ekipy do ogrodzenia murowanego, możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## zzoo

Witam,

Szukam kogoś, kto przeprowadzi remont mieszkania na Żoliborzu. Mieszkanie z 1956 roku, zakres to instalacja elektryczna, remont całkowity łazienki i kuchni, wymiana podłóg w kuchni+łazience+przedpokoju (rozważam żywicę), odnowienie ścian (tynki nie pozwalają już na malowanie, farba odpada), wyburzenie fragmentu ściany i zamurowanie wejścia w innym miejscu, zabudowa szafy, odświeżenie 4 parapetów. Dotąd elektryk rzucił cenę 5 tys, ale porównałam już z innymi wpisami na tym forum i wydaje się, że to za dużo. Mieszkanie ma 53 m2.

Będę wdzięczna za sprawdzone namiary!
Dzięki

----------


## jare32

Szukam architekta do projektu parterówki, macie kogoś z kogo jesteście zadowoleni i jakościowo i cenowo? Budowa w Dąbrówce (pow.wołomiński)

----------


## innabajka

> W domu energooszczędnym z izolacją 35-40cm o ile nic nie zmieniałeś, ciężko jest zrobić poddasze prawidłowo. Jak widać warto dopłacić ~1500zł i mieć zrobione tak jak być powinno...


Masz do polecenia kogoś konkretnego kto wie jak zrobić poddasze szczelnie i bez problemów ?

----------


## EWBUD

> Masz do polecenia kogoś konkretnego kto wie jak zrobić poddasze szczelnie i bez problemów ?


Wydaje mi się, że piszesz do chłopaka któy takie rzeczy robi  :smile:

----------


## KorBa81

> Szukam architekta do projektu parterówki, macie kogoś z kogo jesteście zadowoleni i jakościowo i cenowo? Budowa w Dąbrówce (pow.wołomiński)


Witam jare32, w tym roku zaczynam budowę domu parterowego w tej gminie. Projekt mam gotowy z pracowni Domy z Wizją, ale adaptacje i zmiany w projekcie wykonywał mi architekt z Dąbrówki. Pan Stanisław Kaczmarczyk, bardzo go polecam.

----------


## innabajka

> Wydaje mi się, że piszesz do chłopaka któy takie rzeczy robi


skoro tak się reklamuje niech pokaże swoją robotę  :smile:  to będzie najlepsza reklama..
konkrety Panowie specjaliści  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Ale *Rafal2011* pokazuje w stopce swoje ogloszenie w dziale drobnych... no i sporo tam pokazuje  :smile:  on nie bardzo moze tak szalec na forum sobie ze zdjeciami itd bo Redakcja czeka na to az zaplaci za Platny Profil - to co ma m.in ewbuxxxo i ja po prawej  :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tacje-poddaszy

----------


## zbyszekz5

> Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy scian nosnych , dzialowych oraz podciagow i slupow sso. W chwili obecnej jest stan zero z wyprowadzonymi naroznikami , silka. 
> Budowa Warszawa Wlochy


Polecam firmę LEKTA Pan Krzysztof Śmielak - u mnie mistrzostwo świata stan surowy z więźbą dachową - mogę pokazać jak wygląda praca tego Pana.

http://www.polecany-wykonawca.solbet.pl/lekta

----------


## zbyszekz5

Chciałbym wykonać tarasy i balkony (izolacja itp.) bo strasznie woda się leje po murach a mam w planach położyć tynk czy możesz przesłać mi namiary do Piotra może będzie wstanie coś zaradzić. Dziękuję :bye:

----------


## yaco181

Prosze.. Piotr R.  :smile:  667 003 003

----------


## fighter1983

> Prosze.. Piotr R.  667 003 003


Ale Piotr R nie robi tarasow  :smile:  
Od tarasow/dachow odwroconych/ dachow/obrobek itd:
Bernard S: 606760227
Arek K: 602235293
A jakby fundamenty, iniekcje, zatrzymywanie wody, hydroizolacje rodem z tuneli metra: 
Adam D: 502-771-183

----------


## innabajka

> Ale *Rafal2011* pokazuje w stopce swoje ogloszenie w dziale drobnych... no i sporo tam pokazuje  on nie bardzo moze tak szalec na forum sobie ze zdjeciami itd bo Redakcja czeka na to az zaplaci za Platny Profil - to co ma m.in ewbuxxxo i ja po prawej  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tacje-poddaszy


dzięki za info  :smile: 
na pewno odpytam tego Pana  :smile:

----------


## zbyszekz5

Dziękuję bardzo - zadzwonię porozmawiam  :yes:

----------


## zbyszekz5

> Ale Piotr R nie robi tarasow  
> Od tarasow/dachow odwroconych/ dachow/obrobek itd:
> Bernard S: 606760227
> Arek K: 602235293
> A jakby fundamenty, iniekcje, zatrzymywanie wody, hydroizolacje rodem z tuneli metra: 
> Adam D: 502-771-183


również dziękuję też zadzwonię i porozmawiam

----------


## zbyszekz5

Czy ktoś coś słyszał o firmie Wulkan?

----------


## zbyszekz5

> Czy ktoś coś słyszał o firmie Wulkan?


Oczywiście od dachów tarasów i balkonów

----------


## fighter1983

> dzięki za info 
> na pewno odpytam tego Pana


spoko... nie znam - po prostu wrzucilem info dlaczego nie ma "pelnych danych kontaktowych" wiec polecic nie moge - bo nie znam i nie widzialem, poza tym nie mnie oceniac - bo sie poddaszami nie zajmuje.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy ktoś coś słyszał o firmie Wulkan?


nope.. ale nazwa fajna  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Ale Piotr R nie robi tarasow  
> Od tarasow/dachow odwroconych/ dachow/obrobek itd:
> Bernard S: 606760227
> Arek K: 602235293
> A jakby fundamenty, iniekcje, zatrzymywanie wody, hydroizolacje rodem z tuneli metra: 
> Adam D: 502-771-183


Piotr R. robi czase wykusze i małe balkoniki przy okazji elewacji....
Na większe tematy jak napisałeś: Bernard S.

----------


## janoush

Witam ponownie,
niniejszym polecam kolejnych wykonawców:

*Tomasz Maleszewski* - *668 365 507* - szeroko rozumiana wykończeniówka - firma Demobud.pl - wspólnik Bernarda Sobkowskiego. Robił u mnie glazury, gresy, zabudowy, przeróbki, sufity podwieszane, częściowo elektrykę, malowanie, no, wszystko  :smile: . Jest tak samo dokładny jak Bernard. Do tego cierpliwy jak przedszkolanka  :smile: . Zawsze doradzi mówiąc: Mogę tak zrobić jak Państwo chcecie, ale proponuje tak, ponieważ .... i tu jest wyjaśnienie. 

*Marek Tomasik - 505 444 172* - beton architektoniczny - struktury na ścianę wyglądające jak beton. www.dekorowaniescian.com - Zrobili (ze wspólnikiem) strukturę u mnie np. na ścianach, na podstopniach i mozaikę kilkukolorową na ścianie. O właśnie taką:
http://tutajconcept.pl/img/f8a107dc_large.jpg - pokój syna.

*Karol Nogal - 509 994 957* - stolarz. Bardzo dokładny. Wykonywał w obecnym mieszkaniu część mebli. Wykonuje wszystkie meble do domu.
Proszę na razie do niego nie dzwonić i nie zawracać mu głowy bo pracuje    :stir the pot:     nad moimi meblami :big grin:  :big lol: 

Na razie tyle...

----------


## zbyszekz5

> Instalatora systemów centralnego odkurzania poszukuje


http://www.lclatos.pl/firma.html

----------


## babaloo

Jestem właśnie świeżo po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę i mogę polecić rewelacyjną panią architekt:

*Patrycja Michalska*  - [email protected] - dziewczyna bardzo zaangażowana i dokładna. Poprowadziła projekt (włącznie z załatwianiem spraw w urzędach) od pierwszych przymiarek do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę a łatwo nie było (odstępstwa od warunków technicznych, słabo ustawna działka). Bardzo fajna współpraca - doradza i podpowiada fajne rozwiązania, ale nie narzuca swojego zdania. Dobrze orientuje się w warszawskiej specyfice.

Teraz pozostaje tylko znaleźć równie dobrą ekipę budowlaną  :smile:  Wiem, że to marzenie chyba każdego inwestora, ale nie poddaję się - właśnie przekopuję się przez ten wątek!

Acha - budowa na warszawskiej Białołęce.

----------


## gosiasad

Poszukaj informacji o:
Mirek Gencel
- ja nie żałuję ale umawiałam się rok wcześniej

----------


## teka

> Jestem właśnie świeżo po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę i mogę polecić rewelacyjną panią architekt:
> 
> *Patrycja Michalska*  - [email protected] - dziewczyna bardzo zaangażowana i dokładna. Poprowadziła projekt (włącznie z załatwianiem spraw w urzędach) od pierwszych przymiarek do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę a łatwo nie było (odstępstwa od warunków technicznych, słabo ustawna działka). Bardzo fajna współpraca - doradza i podpowiada fajne rozwiązania, ale nie narzuca swojego zdania. Dobrze orientuje się w warszawskiej specyfice.
> 
> Teraz pozostaje tylko znaleźć równie dobrą ekipę budowlaną  Wiem, że to marzenie chyba każdego inwestora, ale nie poddaję się - właśnie przekopuję się przez ten wątek!
> 
> Acha - budowa na warszawskiej Białołęce.


Arek Krześniak 505102330 mozesz powolać się na Artura od posadzek.

----------


## rdw

Proszę o namiary na fachowe, profesjonalne ekipy zajmujące się w Warszawie kompleksowymi remontami mieszkań *łącznie z doświadczeniem w posadzkach dekoracyjnych* (poliuretanowych). Mam mieszkanie 54 mkw.9 (3 pok) do kompletnego remontu - nieduże przesunięcia ścianek i poszerzenia otworów pod drzwi, wywalenie podłóg i nowe posadzki żywiczne, elektryka, hydraulika czyli wszystko kompleksowo do malowania ścian łącznie z montażem wanny, oświetlenia itd. (raczej oprócz szaf, kuchni którą zamówię w Ikei).
Preferuję firmy mające udokumentowane portfolio (foto na www, ewentualnie mailem) abym mógł się zdecydować na wykonywane już przez ekipę, estetyczne sufity podwieszane (bez szałów, bo mieszkanie ma wysokość 2,50).

----------


## asc

równiez polecam pana Mirka Gencel

----------


## zbigor

> Teraz pozostaje tylko znaleźć równie dobrą ekipę budowlaną  Wiem, że to marzenie chyba każdego inwestora, ale nie poddaję się - właśnie przekopuję się przez ten wątek!
> 
> Acha - budowa na warszawskiej Białołęce.


Obejrzyj mój dziennik budowy. Masz tam namiar na ekipę. Dużo budują w okolicach Białołęki, Legionowa.

----------


## B&T

> Chciałem polecić dekarza, który co prawda działa na terenie lubelskiego ale tutaj też się czasem pojawia. Robił dach i więźbę u mnie w Grodzisku Mazowieckim. Każdy kto przyjdzie chwali dach. Osobiście uważam, że jest zrobione idealnie, równo, szczególnie obróbka komina z blachy. Pan Rysiek: 600499214


Ten drugi dach robiony byl u mnie kolo Blonia w 2013 roku. Chlopaki spisali sie na medal, nietypowy material, duzy dach, kierownik budowy stwierdzil ze dawno nie widzial tak poprawinie wykonanej pracy.Poza tym komunikacja z Panem Ryskiem na najwyzszym poziomie  :smile:  Wszytko posprzatane iposegregowane po pracy. Polecam!

----------


## B&T

Sam szukam jakiegos murarza do drobnych prac przy stanie surowym, zmienila sie koncepcja i trzeba wyburzyc scianke dzialowa i postawic w innym miejscu do tego zamurowac jedne drzwi i inne drobne sprawy.  Okolice Blonia/Bozej Woli. Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## kemot_p

Jeśli chodzi o stolarkę okienną i drzwi, to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę PROFIL – Mirosław Szerszeń z Pruszkowa. Doradzają, montują sprawnie, czysto + udzielają gwarancji na montaż.
Polecam.

----------


## Isabela

Dzień dobry. Jest to co prawda mój drugi post na tym forum (w pierwszym prosiłam o namiar na sprawdzonego specjalistę od odbioru mieszkań - nie doczekałam się). Niemniej jednak pragnę serdecznie Państwu polecić fantastyczną ekipę - braci Suszyńskich (Mariusza i Rafała). Panowie dość sprawnie poradzili sobie z ułożeniem kapryśnych płytek (uwaga na Ceramikę Picasa), umieją czytać projekty, co więcej, często sugerują inne, znacznie sensowniejsze i b. przemyślane rozwiązania. Sufity, ściany, fugi, zabudowy karton-gips wyglądają wzorowo. Każdą wątpliwość omawiają z klientem. Są też otwarci na wszelkie krytyczne uwagi, od razu wszystko poprawiają, ale kiedy trzeba, stawiają granice. Wyłapali niedoróbki, które umknęły oczom specjalisty. Mile mnie zaskoczyła ich prezencja, kultura osobista i poczucie humoru. Kiedyś jeden z forumowiczów napisał w tym wątku, że remont może być przyjemny - z odpowiednią ekipą jest to możliwe. Podaję namiar do P. Mariusza: 503 763 907.

----------


## Moniia i P

Hej, szukamy ekipy co tynków cem-wap ZEWNĘTRZYNCH....mamy ścianę trójwarstwową, ocieplenie juz jest.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Szukam sprawdzonej firmy która zajęła by się ułożeniem kostki na podjeździe i wokół domu oraz firmy która wykona płot od frontu + bramę przesuwną i furtkę. Płot na betonowej podmurówce (wibrowanej na szalunkach systemowych). Samo- polecającym siebie z góry dziękuje. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Opcja obejrzenia wykonanych prac w okolicy mile widziana. Okolice Pruszkowa.

----------


## Marcin834

również z tych okolic ( pruszków, ożarów, stare babice ) szukam firmy brukarskiej ( poszerzenie jazdu na posesje, opaska wokół domu, demontaż istniejącej kostki )

----------


## lullaby

> (...) kolejnej polecanej ekipy *od wykończeniówki tzn. Pana Piotra tel. +48 514 997 269* email: [email protected]. Prawda jest taka, że Pan Piotr niejednokrotnie zaskakiwał mnie pomysłami i mocno się zastanawiał (w sensie pozytywnym) zanim wywierci tą przysłowiową "dziurkę"  Wiem, że jego pracę doceniają także osoby, które mocno zwracają uwagę na aspekt wizualny, co tym bardziej czyni jego pracę cenną, a ten wpis moim zdaniem należy mu się


W nawiązaniu do powyższego postu, z pełną odpowiedzialnością rekomenduję Pana Piotra Kryma i jego ekipę do prac wykończeniowych. Niebanalne koncepcje, rozwiązania techniczne na najwyższym poziomie, dobry gust i dbałość o klienta to główne cechy Pana Piotra.

Jeszcze raz:

*Piotr Krym 
tel. 514 997 269
e-mail: [email protected]
*

----------


## lullaby

> Oczywiście od dachów tarasów i balkonów


Firma Wulkan wyceniała mój dach. Drogo i niezgodnie z projektem. Nie polecam.

----------


## symultana

> Jestem właśnie świeżo po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę i mogę polecić rewelacyjną panią architekt:
> 
> *Patrycja Michalska*  - [email protected] - dziewczyna bardzo zaangażowana i dokładna. Poprowadziła projekt (włącznie z załatwianiem spraw w urzędach) od pierwszych przymiarek do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę a łatwo nie było (odstępstwa od warunków technicznych, słabo ustawna działka). Bardzo fajna współpraca - doradza i podpowiada fajne rozwiązania, ale nie narzuca swojego zdania. Dobrze orientuje się w warszawskiej specyfice.
> 
> Teraz pozostaje tylko znaleźć równie dobrą ekipę budowlaną  Wiem, że to marzenie chyba każdego inwestora, ale nie poddaję się - właśnie przekopuję się przez ten wątek!
> 
> Acha - budowa na warszawskiej Białołęce.


Proponuję zadzwonić do P. Grzegorza Kucharczyka z Marek. Na Białołękę będzie miał blisko :Smile:  Budowałam z nim dwa domy, znajomi też budowali i wszyscy jesteśmy super zadowoleni. We wcześniejszych postach pisałam szerzej o współpracy z nim. Można w skrócie powiedzieć: szybko, oszczędnie i terminowo. Przy okazji jest niesamowicie konkretny, co znacznie ułatwia komuniację. Namiary mogę podać na priva.

----------


## Wekto

> Teraz pozostaje tylko znaleźć równie dobrą ekipę budowlaną  Wiem, że to marzenie chyba każdego inwestora, ale nie poddaję się - właśnie przekopuję się przez ten wątek!
> 
> Acha - budowa na warszawskiej Białołęce.


Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić wspominaną już kilkukrotnie ekipę Jana Zasadniego (ma 3 albo 4 brygady co na niektórych etapach budowy ma niebagatelne znaczenie). 
Moja opinia to jedno ale każda firma, która przychodzi teraz na plac budowy aby wymierzyć/ocenić zakres swoich ewentualnych prac wspomina, że rzadko kiedy mają do czynienia z tak dokładnie i czysto wybudowanym domem. 
Wczoraj ekipa potencjalnych elektryków wspominała to kilkukrotnie. Budowa niedaleko Was ale akurat to dla ekipy nie ma znaczenia bo przywożą ze sobą cały socjal/narzędzia/maszyny na czas budowy. Pracują od świtu do zmierzchu albo jeszcze później doświetlając budowę. W niedzielę do kościoła a co 2 tygodnie na weekend do swoich rodzin  :smile: .

Kontakt na prv.

----------


## janoush

> Szukam sprawdzonej firmy która zajęła by się ułożeniem kostki na podjeździe i wokół domu oraz firmy która wykona płot od frontu + bramę przesuwną i furtkę. Płot na betonowej podmurówce (wibrowanej na szalunkach systemowych)....


Podepnę się do poszukiwań.
Okolice Piaseczna, a dokładnie Nowa Iwiczna.
Do zrobienia są podjazdy z kostki, ogrodzenie i brama wjazdowa przesuwna oraz furtka. I to razy dwa bo w bliźniaku.

----------


## adamfcb

Mam do polecenia ekipę do układania kostki, dziś właśnie skończyli. Szybko, sprawnie i wydaję mi się nie drogo. Jakby ktoś chciał zdjęć to na priv( muszę zrobić  :smile:  )   Rafał 504 975 233

----------


## asc

Czy możecie polecić ekipę od spraw zwiazanymi z ogrodami, nawiezienie ziemii, niwelacja, sadzenie trawy etc.

----------


## ElemenT

Tym razem poszukuję jakiejś sprawdzonej *ekipy od elewacji*. Domek nieduży - około 150m2 ściany. Polecicie coś?

----------


## fighter1983

> Tym razem poszukuję jakiejś sprawdzonej *ekipy od elewacji*. Domek nieduży - około 150m2 ściany. Polecicie coś?


ewbuxxxo

----------


## zbigor

Proszę o namiary na hydraulika dobrze znającego się na podłogówce. 
Polecany na forum pan Andrzej Matusik jest niestety nieosiągalny i muszę szukać innego fachowca.

----------


## gosiasad

> Proszę o namiary na hydraulika dobrze znającego się na podłogówce. 
> Polecany na forum pan Andrzej Matusik jest niestety nieosiągalny i muszę szukać innego fachowca.


Ja też poproszę. Czyli nie mam co dzwonić do p. Andrzeja :sad:

----------


## adamfcb

mi podlogówkę, WM i wod-kan robił forumowy asolt, polecam

----------


## zbigor

> Ja też poproszę. Czyli nie mam co dzwonić do p. Andrzeja


 ZTCW to wyjechał za granicę.

----------


## teka

> Proszę o namiary na hydraulika dobrze znającego się na podłogówce. 
> Polecany na forum pan Andrzej Matusik jest niestety nieosiągalny i muszę szukać innego fachowca.


514952017 Sylwek 
507035380 Piotr

----------


## Beti Spageti

> Warszawa i okolice:
> 
> 4/ kostka granitowa i betonowa - Pan Rafał i LewGardenBruk http://lewgardenbruk.com.pl/, podobnie bezproblemowo i z należytą jakością.


Witam,
czy rzeczywiście nie było problemu z tą firmą? Ja mam nieustające, a robili u mnie dwa lata temu. Z poprawek jeszcze nie wyszłam, a p. Rafał nie odpowiada na żadne formy kontaktu.

----------


## ma wa

> Witam,
> czy rzeczywiście nie było problemu z tą firmą? Ja mam nieustające, a robili u mnie dwa lata temu. Z poprawek jeszcze nie wyszłam, a p. Rafał nie odpowiada na żadne formy kontaktu.


kostka się trzyma, trawnik wygląda niepokojąco, ale składam to na razie na karb zimy, co do braku możliwości kontaktu - potwierdzam w 100. procentach, gość miał wpaść żeby dokończyć duperele (dosłownie kwadrans, może dwa, roboty) - do głowy mi nie przyszło że może to olać i zapłaciłem całość, no i tyle go potem widziałem.
Oby trawnik ruszył bo ewentualne egzekwowanie gwarancji raczej na pewno będzie wymagać drogi sądowej.
Tak naprawdę, żeby kogoś z czystym sumieniem polecić to trzeba by było odczekać ze dwa, trzy lata od wykonania usługi. Ale to też może być lipa, bo w tym czasie np. zmieni się na gorszy skład polecanej ekipy lub fachowcowi przestanie się chcieć dobrze robić, etc.

----------


## rmickey

nieaktualne

----------


## adamfcb

> Witam,
> 
> również potrzebuję sprawdzoną ekipę od kostki brukowej. Mam do ułożenia trochę ponad 100m2 na Białołęce. Proszę o namiary 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dawałem namiar kilka postów wczesniej.

----------


## asc

ponawiam zapytanie o kontakt do ogrodnika

----------


## rdw

Polećcie dobrego cenowo wykonawcę dekoracyjnych posadzek poliuretanowych, realizującego detaliczne zlecenia na niedużych metrażach. Mam do zrobienia w mieszkaniach powierzchnie 35 i 55 mkw (Wola, Żoliborz).

----------


## Adam626

poszukuję firmy do zrobienia posadzki technicznej w garażu.

Firmy układającej kostkę

----------


## Greg_2

poszukuje firmy /osoby która solidnie montuje markizy 
ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego fachowca

----------


## Maciejka2

> ponawiam zapytanie o kontakt do ogrodnika


Gardenarium

----------


## asc

o gardenarium słyszałam, ale ceny mają zaporowe.
Nie dam rady.

Swoją droga chciałam polecić hydraulika p. Zbigniewa Kapszukiewicza. Jesteśmy zadowoleni ze współpracy z tym fachowcem. ostatnio przyjechał wyregulować pętle z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, wyprowadzenie żródła wody na ogródek.
Terminowo , dokładnie i sprawnie. Kontakt 606 340 031 i 606 179 797

----------


## songoku_xxx

małe info dla wszystkich szukających ekip na forum.

zalecam dużą dozę sceptycyzmu we wszystkich tych polecaniach... ja też do tej pory traktowałem polecenia z forum (nie przez 1 osobę) jako dobrą monetę, ale w trakcie swojej budowy natknąłem się już na kilka "fachowych" ekip i to MEGA polecanych.

Ja nie wiem czy ludzie mają oczy w du..e czy ze mną coś nie tak...  Jak jest to sami ocenicie bo zamierzam pokazać zdjęcia "fachowej" roboty tak polecanych ekip na forum...

to, że ktoś coś robi na poziomie dostatecznym to nie oznacza od razu, że kwalifikuje się do polecania...

----------


## gosiasad

> małe info dla wszystkich szukających ekip na forum.
> 
> zalecam dużą dozę sceptycyzmu we wszystkich tych polecaniach... ja też do tej pory traktowałem polecenia z forum (nie przez 1 osobę) jako dobrą monetę, ale w trakcie swojej budowy natknąłem się już na kilka "fachowych" ekip i to MEGA polecanych.
> 
> Ja nie wiem czy ludzie mają oczy w du..e czy ze mną coś nie tak...  Jak jest to sami ocenicie bo zamierzam pokazać zdjęcia "fachowej" roboty tak polecanych ekip na forum...
> 
> to, że ktoś coś robi na poziomie dostatecznym to nie oznacza od razu, że kwalifikuje się do polecania...


Z Tobą jest wszystko ok. :smile: 
Zgadzam się z powyższą opinią. Na szczęście jak do tej pory zawiedliśmy się tylko na  jednej firmie z FM - oby pierwszej i ostatniej!!!
Dodam tylko, że to jedyna ekipa w przypadku której nie odwiedziliśmy żadnej ich wcześniejszej pracy 

- *dziękuję wszystkim inwestorom, którzy umożliwiają kontakt bezpośredni*

----------


## sheila

> o gardenarium słyszałam, ale ceny mają zaporowe.
> Nie dam rady.


Ale potrzebujesz projektanta czy firmę która zarówno zaprojektuje jak i wykona ogród? Projektantkę mam sprawdzoną - mogę uczciwie polecić. Cenowo bardzo atrakcyjna a jakość jej pracy jest bardzo wysoka. Tyle, że ona wykonastwem się nie zajmuje....

----------


## T0MII

> zalecam dużą dozę sceptycyzmu we wszystkich tych polecaniach... .


Potwierdzam. Sam się zastanawiam czy jednego Pana który jest tu wymieniony nie wpisać na czarną listę. Czy taką chałę odstawia zawsze czy może po prostu pośpiech, jakieś terminy się zbiegły, słabe przypilnowanie i zbyt dużo zaufania do własnych pracowników? 

Generalnie po tym "fachowcu" zmieniłem podejście. Szukam firm "rodzinnych" typu ojciec z synem, mniejszych ekip, a nie majster + zbieranina przypadkowych tanich wołów roboczych.  Jak robota idzie wolniej z powodu mniejsze obsady to łatwiej przypilnować. Trzeba tez mieć na uwadze że jak ekipa duża, czy przypadkowa to nawet oglądając ich robotę może się potem okazać że u Ciebie robią już zupełnie inni ludzie to. Tylko majster się ostał  :wink: .

----------


## Mikolaj5

Polecam koparkę, roboty ziemne, drogowe -  tel. 660 561 546 okolice Ożarowa Mazowieckiego
U mnie zjazd + mostek nad rowem. 
Szybko, sprawnie, w dobrej cenie, bardzo dobry kontakt, logiczne myślenie.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> małe info dla wszystkich szukających ekip na forum.
> 
> zalecam dużą dozę sceptycyzmu we wszystkich tych polecaniach... ja też do tej pory traktowałem polecenia z forum (nie przez 1 osobę) jako dobrą monetę, ale w trakcie swojej budowy natknąłem się już na kilka "fachowych" ekip i to MEGA polecanych.
> 
> 
> to, że ktoś coś robi na poziomie dostatecznym to nie oznacza od razu, że kwalifikuje się do polecania...


Amen!!! Na 4 polecane tu wielokrotnie firmy tylko połowa była godna polecenia (dobra lub bardzo dobra) pozostałe oceniam dostatecznie i tragicznie. 50% skuteczności z białej listy wykonawców...

----------


## songoku_xxx

niestety u mnie ten stosunek wygląda jeszcze gorzej...  :sad:

----------


## janoush

> Witam ponownie,
> niniejszym polecam kolejnych wykonawców:
> 
> *Marek Tomasik - 505 444 172* - beton architektoniczny - struktury na ścianę wyglądające jak beton. www.dekorowaniescian.com - Zrobili (ze wspólnikiem) strukturę u mnie np. na ścianach, na podstopniach i mozaikę kilkukolorową na ścianie. O właśnie taką:
> http://tutajconcept.pl/img/f8a107dc_large.jpg - pokój syna.


A tak wygląda w rzeczywistości:

----------


## zbigor

> niestety u mnie ten stosunek wygląda jeszcze gorzej...


To zamiast narzekać powiedz konkretnie kto i co zrobił nie tak jak tego oczekiwałeś. 
Pomożesz innym uniknąć kłopotów i może też spowodujesz że dany wykonawca podniesie swoją jakość pracy.
Inaczej Twoja wypowiedź nic nie będzie wnosić do tematu

----------


## zbigor

> A tak wygląda w rzeczywistości:


ale wygląda dobrze czy źle? Sorki ale ze zdjęć nie jestem w stanie ocenić

----------


## autorus

u mnie na razie jest ok. 100% zadowolenia. Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej.

----------


## adamfcb

Też mi się wydaje że jak coś jest nie tak to powinno się to napisać, bo skoropolecenie jest stąd to jeśli jest lipa to trzeba ostrzec innych. Ja przynajmniej tak zrobiłem, lecz zaznaczyłem że to moja opinia po wykonanej u mnie pracy.

----------


## autorus

Masakra  :sad: 




> A tak wygląda w rzeczywistości:

----------


## songoku_xxx

Owszem mam zamiar napisać, ale dopiero po zakończonej robocie a dlaczego to chyba każdy trzeźwo myślący zrozumie  :wink:

----------


## janoush

> ale wygląda dobrze czy źle? Sorki ale ze zdjęć nie jestem w stanie ocenić


W rzeczywistości dużo lepiej niż na zdjęciu  :smile:

----------


## autorus

czyli jest nadzieja  :wink:

----------


## zbigor

> W rzeczywistości dużo lepiej niż na zdjęciu


Mogę wiec przyjąć, że jesteś zadowolony? Pytam, bo beton architektoniczny to jeden z pomysłów jaki ma moja żona na zagospodarowanie okolic klatki schodowej i namiar który podałeś byłby zapewne brany pod uwagę.

----------


## autorus

Ale z tego co zrozumiałem  to nie jest żaden  beton tylko a la beton architektoniczny.

----------


## janoush

Jestem zadowolony z efektu.
Jest to masa z czegoś, nie wiem z czego, którą nakłada się na grubość 2mm i odpowiednio szlifuje.
Płyty betonowe są grubsze, droższe i cięższe.

----------


## symultana

> niestety u mnie ten stosunek wygląda jeszcze gorzej...


U mnie też tak samo niestety. Wzięłam sobie polecanego glazurnika... I to był największy błąd w czasie całej budowy. Czekałam na faceta 1,5 miesiąca. Jak już łaskawie przyszedł, to pracował od rana 2-3 godziny i szedł gdzie indziej (pewnie tak robił, bo nie wyobrażam sobie co by mógł robić cały pozostały dzień).
Wiem o tym, bo sąsiedzi, którzy mają oko na moją budowę mi mówili. Zresztą wyniki mówią same za siebie. ok. 31 m2 podłogi i kawałek jednej ścianki w dużej łazience z półeczkami do prysznica oraz malutką łazieneczkę (zresztą nie całą) robił mi 2 miesiące. Patrzeć na to nie mogłam. No i jeszcze żeby jakość mnie powaliła, to nie powiem. Kasa za to straszna. Na resztę prac wzięłam starego znajomego, który robił  mi wszystkie prace glazurnicze w mieszkaniu 10 lat temu. Od 10 lat nic się z nimi nie dzieje. Pracę w domu machnął w 2 tygodnie, a było tego dużo więcej, niż zleciłam poprzednikowi. O jakości nie wspominając, bo to prawdziwy artysta. Problem ze starym znajomym polega tylko na tym, że rzadko ma czas, więc od początku się nie zdecydowałam. Los mnie jednak pokarał sromotnie i mam nauczkę. Tak więc forum mogę traktować pomocniczo i innym też to radzę :wink:

----------


## gosiasad

A może ta sytuacja wynika również z faktu,, że my sobie polecamy, fachowcy mają coraz więcej zleceń i niestety zaczynają się śpieszyć, 
( ....... reszta domyślnie :wink: .....). 
Szkoda, bo część z tych ekip naprawdę jest ok.

My nadal polecamy:
1. p.Mirek Gencel SSO
2. p.Krzysztof (firma Aprel) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa. 
3. p.Piotr Modzelewski elektryka
4 .p.Tomek (Anatak) tynki wewnętrzne
5. p.Artur Sawicki pokrycia dachowe (nie wykonuje pokryć blachą)
Resztę dopiszę w zależności od efektów końcowych lub sposobu rozstania.

Zapomniałam jeszcze o
6. p.Grzegorz Rola wylewki z mixokreta

----------


## adamfcb

Tylko szkoda,że każdy coś narzeka a nikt nie napisze o kogo chodzi a dla innych to cenna uwaga.

----------


## symultana

Ale, żeby nie było, że tylko narzekam, to chcę pochwalić:
- forumowego Tekę, jeszcze raz, ponieważ wylewki robił mi raz na parterze i piętrze, a pod koniec listopada - nad ociepleniem stropu I piętra. Było już całkiem zimno i Teka ostrzegał mnie, że trzeba ocieplić wieniec, na styku z połacią nieocielonego dachu, co by nie wiało, bo beton popęka. Zrobiłam ocieplenie samodzielnie, dokładnie, położyłam folię na świeży beton i teraz z zadowoleniem stwierdzam, że jest super - nigdzie nie popękał. Na parterze i I piętrze są tylko dwie malutkie ryski, więc nie uważam tego za żadną wadę. A więc brawo za robotę! A przyznam szczerze, że strasznie się bałam jak wyjdzie, bo wszędzie mam podłogówkę.
- Finlandię - robił mi okna Vetrexa i dużą część drzwi. Resztę drzwi też u Niego zamówię, ponieważ to bardzo uczciwy i rzeczowy człowiek.
- Michała Domagałę - elewacja i ocieplenie. Mogę już z całą pewnością stwierdzić, że ocieplenie jest dobrze zrobione, ponieważ rachunki za gaz mam symboliczne. Nawet jak jeszcze nie włączyłam pieca i dom stał nieogrzewany, to w czasie mrozów ok. -15 St. miałam w domu +5 st. Jak dla mnie rewelacja.
Resztę fachowców (oprócz opisanego wcześniej glazurnika) mam z poza forum.
Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić murarza - Grzegorza Kucharczyka z ekipą (stale tą samą), tynkarza Bogdana, który robił mi tynki gipsowe, Mirka elektryka, który zrobił wszelkie instalacje (razem 3 km kabli :Smile:  i pracował chłopak po nocach, żeby zdążyć na czas. Polecam też Selki - wszelkie zabudowy g-k, u mnie wyszło super.
A na zakończenie p. Janusza, absolutnego mistrza wykończeniówki. Ma on niesamowite poczucie estetyki i nigdy nie pozwala sobie na byle jakość. Jeśli coś mu nie wychodzi, pracuje do skutku, a przy odbieraniu roboty nigdy nic mu nie mogę zarzucić. 
Podsumowując dywagacje forumowiczów, myślę, że nasze rozczarowania mogą mieć źródło w różnym poczuciu estetyki poszczególnych odbiorców usług, oczywiście pomijając ewidentne niedoróbki i partactwo.
W dzisiejszych czasach bardzo liczy się jakość, a niektórzy z wykonawców zachłystując się popularnością, biorącą się z poleceń na forum - przestają nas szanować. I na to należy uważać. Jest takie powiedzenie: Jesteś tak dobry, jak twoja ostatnia praca.... :Smile:

----------


## Adam626

Ja robie tak że jeśli ktos poleca na forum, to szukam przez googla czy wcześniej ktoś go też polecał. W ten sposób znalazłem tynkarza którego polecało kilka osób na przestrzeni kilku lat i tynkarz (kwarcowe ręczne) był naprawde fajnym gościem. Sporo na forum jest fałszywych opinii wystawianych przez znajomków albo sami sobie rejestruja konta i polecają się jako pseudo-klienci. Polecam w każdym wypadku zapytać o 2-3 ostatnich klientów i spotkać się z nimi.

----------


## Adam626

Teka robił mi wylewki i próba na ścinanie - testy Presso-Mess'em wskazały 1,7N/mm2

----------


## sheila

Szukam sensownego speca od kotłowni - mam do zamontowania kocioł gazowy oraz zasobnik przy czym aby wykorzystać wysokość pomieszczenia chcemy aby zasobnik wisiał poziomo obok kotła (mąż znalazł odpowiedni model). Kolesie z którymi się do tej pory kontaktowaliśmy nie chcieli się takiej roboty podjąć bo jest "niestandardowa" a im się nie chce kombinować... :/ Może jednak komuś się chce wyjść poza schemat?

----------


## calif2

> małe info dla wszystkich szukających ekip na forum.
> 
> zalecam dużą dozę sceptycyzmu we wszystkich tych polecaniach... ja też do tej pory traktowałem polecenia z forum (nie przez 1 osobę) jako dobrą monetę, ale w trakcie swojej budowy natknąłem się już na kilka "fachowych" ekip i to MEGA polecanych.
> 
> Ja nie wiem czy ludzie mają oczy w du..e czy ze mną coś nie tak...  Jak jest to sami ocenicie bo zamierzam pokazać zdjęcia "fachowej" roboty tak polecanych ekip na forum...
> 
> to, że ktoś coś robi na poziomie dostatecznym to nie oznacza od razu, że kwalifikuje się do polecania...


Racja, tym bardziej że niektóre polecenia wydają się przesadzone w formie i niektórym Panom w d.. się może poprzewracać.
Nie zmienia to faktu, że moje doświadczenie z fachowcami z forum jest lepsze niż z tymi z poza forum. Co nie oznacza, że wszyscy z forum przeszli selekcję - niektórzy odpadli po pierwszym telefonie, nie wszystkich też polecam dalej. Oceniam przebieg współpracy i efekt finalny - czy mnie zadowolił czy nie. Nie oczekuję cudów. Panowie (Panie też) są tu po to, żeby zarabiać na życie a nie zbierać "lajki" co jest wystarczającym powodem do czujności.

----------


## calif2

> Polećcie dobrego cenowo wykonawcę dekoracyjnych posadzek poliuretanowych, realizującego detaliczne zlecenia na niedużych metrażach. Mam do zrobienia w mieszkaniach powierzchnie 35 i 55 mkw (Wola, Żoliborz).


Mi robił dobry cenowo, niestety polecić nie mogę - no chyba, że do podłogi w garażu.

----------


## sheila

> Mi robił dobry cenowo, niestety polecić nie mogę - no chyba, że do podłogi w garażu.


o to ja chcę bo własnie do garażu/ pom. gospodarczego szukam. 

Możesz mi przybliżyć koszty ?

----------


## calif2

> o to ja chcę bo własnie do garażu/ pom. gospodarczego szukam. 
> 
> Możesz mi przybliżyć koszty ?


Materiał i robocizna na gotowo 75 zł m2 garaż.

----------


## fighter1983

> Materiał i robocizna na gotowo 75 zł m2 garaż.


ale poliuretan w tym garazu?
czy epoksyd?

----------


## calif2

> ale poliuretan w tym garazu?
> czy epoksyd?


W garażu epoksydowe.  Poliuretanowe w łazienkach i kuchni na podłogówce. Ale tam i cena inna i problemy inne :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> W garażu epoksydowe.  Poliuretanowe w łazienkach i kuchni na podłogówce. Ale tam i cena inna i problemy inne


ja sie zastanawiam nad tym czy nie zaczac robic zywic  :smile:  
Handlowo i technicznie przygotowany do zywic jak zolnierz do wojny, i tak mysle wlasnie czy naszych chlopakow od elewacji ze 3 nie doszkolic na zywice. Z tym ze niech sie ucza w garazu  :smile:  a nie w salonach poki co. Wiec jakby co zapraszam ... tylko nie znowu na 2 koniec Polski ... please... 
Na poczatek atrakcyjna cene w ramach "poligonu doswiadczalnego" moge zaproponowac.

----------


## calif2

> ja sie zastanawiam nad tym czy nie zaczac robic zywic  
> Handlowo i technicznie przygotowany do zywic jak zolnierz do wojny, i tak mysle wlasnie czy naszych chlopakow od elewacji ze 3 nie doszkolic na zywice. Z tym ze niech sie ucza w garazu  a nie w salonach poki co. Wiec jakby co zapraszam ... tylko nie znowu na 2 koniec Polski ... please... 
> Na poczatek atrakcyjna cene w ramach "poligonu doswiadczalnego" moge zaproponowac.


I niech się od razu uczą nie gubić włosów i innego kurzu :smile:

----------


## zbigor

A co to są te żywice i w czym mogą konkurować w garażu z gresem?
 Na balkony i tarasy sie nadają? Szukam właśnie rozwiazań jak można pogrubić warstwe izolacji kosztem wylewek i gresów

----------


## fighter1983

> I niech się od razu uczą nie gubić włosów i innego kurzu


Wiem  :smile:  no w swoim zyciu naogladalem sie wpadek przy zywicach. Chwila nieuwagi, nie przeczytanie wytycznych, zla wilgotnosc podloza, zbyt wysoka temperatura, przegapienie czasow otwartych i problem gotowy. O zatopionych muchach i smieciach w zywicy nie wspominajac. swoja droga taka "muszasta" posadzka zamknieta bezbarwnym poliuretanem moglaby ciekawie wygladac  :smile:

----------


## calif2

> A co to są te żywice i w czym mogą konkurować w garażu z gresem?
>  Na balkony i tarasy sie nadają? Szukam właśnie rozwiazań jak można pogrubić warstwe izolacji kosztem wylewek i gresów


Tym że się nie tłuką jak coś spadnie, po wylaniu z cokołami masz jednolitą powierzchnię którą możesz zamiatać karcherem  :smile:  Handlowo wytłumaczy Ci to pewnie fighter :smile:

----------


## calif2

> Wiem  no w swoim zyciu naogladalem sie wpadek przy zywicach. Chwila nieuwagi, nie przeczytanie wytycznych, zla wilgotnosc podloza, zbyt wysoka temperatura, przegapienie czasow otwartych i problem gotowy. O zatopionych muchach i smieciach w zywicy nie wspominajac. swoja droga taka "muszasta" posadzka zamknieta bezbarwnym poliuretanem moglaby ciekawie wygladac


Tak za 1000 lat niezła gratka dla archeologów :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> A co to są te żywice i w czym mogą konkurować w garażu z gresem?
>  Na balkony i tarasy sie nadają? Szukam właśnie rozwiazań jak można pogrubić warstwe izolacji kosztem wylewek i gresów


Na zewnatrz: poliuretanowe 
Wewnatrz: epoksydowe lub poliuretanowe

Zewnetrzne: googlnij sobie np: Sikafloor 400n elastic - to zywica na balkony i tarasy, hydroizolacja i powloka wierzchnia w jednym
albo tu np :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNlLQXC6Ruc
Garaze: np: http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/disbon-naprawa-i-ochrona-betonu/posadzki-systemy-naprawcze-i-powloki-ep-i-pu-system-whg/lakierowanie-i-malowanie-pomieszczen-uzytkowych/disbopox-442-garagensiegel.html

zywic jest cale mnostwo. od "malowanek" cienkowarstwowych , po posadzki wylewane. Do wnetrz np cudownie wyglada "efekt tafli szkla"
robimy barwne podloze, albo wysypujemy kamyczki, albo robimy jakis malunek na posadzce i zalewamy wlasnie na "tafle szkla" 
http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/disbon-naprawa-i-ochrona-betonu/posadzki-systemy-naprawcze-i-powloki-ep-i-pu-system-whg/systemy-grubo-i-cienkopowlokowe-dla-rzemiosla-i-przemyslu/disboxid-422-emi-clearcoat.html

wyglada swietnie...ogranicz tylko wyobraznia  :smile:  

np w windzie:

----------


## zbigor

O ja pie....  :jaw drop: 
Zaraz zacznę sie zagłębiać w temat.

----------


## fighter1983

> O ja pie.... 
> Zaraz zacznę sie zagłębiać w temat.


daja czadu co? 
http://www.kamilamichal.mojabudowa.pl/?id=67479
tez dobre  :smile:  
nie moge znalezc takiej jednej posadzki gdzie w toalecie ktos sobie zrobil 3d szyb windowy... siedzisz na tronie i patrzysz w dol kilka pieter... zatwardzenie przestaje byc problemem   :smile:

----------


## sheila

> ja sie zastanawiam nad tym czy nie zaczac robic zywic  
> Handlowo i technicznie przygotowany do zywic jak zolnierz do wojny, i tak mysle wlasnie czy naszych chlopakow od elewacji ze 3 nie doszkolic na zywice. Z tym ze niech sie ucza w garazu  a nie w salonach poki co. Wiec jakby co zapraszam ... tylko nie znowu na 2 koniec Polski ... please... 
> Na poczatek atrakcyjna cene w ramach "poligonu doswiadczalnego" moge zaproponowac.


O to ja jestem chętna na poligon doświadczalny! Pod Grodziskiem Mazowieckim to koniec Polski czy nie?

Jak z terminami? Bardzo proszę o info na priv.

----------


## fighter1983

Super. Odezwę się po świętach  :wink:  mazowieckie spoko. Bo teraz Szczecin i gdansk to jest 2 koniec Polski jak dla mnie

----------


## sheila

> Super. Odezwę się po świętach  mazowieckie spoko. Bo teraz Szczecin i gdansk to jest 2 koniec Polski jak dla mnie


Fantastycznie! Bardzo się cieszę. A jak mąż się ucieszy.  :wink:

----------


## bogdans1

Polecam Pana Jacka Kondraszuka (firma YACEK). Tak jak wcześniej pisałem w grudniu robił u mnie malowanie domu + trochę prac wykończeniowych (gładź, sufit podwieszany). Czasu mieli mało, ale dali radę  :smile: 
PS. Panie Jacku czekam tylko na szczyty na górze  :wink:  może będzie Pan w pobliżu?

----------


## teka

Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt Wielkanocnych życzy Teka ze swoją ekipą :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt Wielkanocnych życzy Teka ze swoją ekipą


Mokrych jajek życza Tece i ekipie forumowicze  :big tongue:

----------


## janoush

> Super. Odezwę się po świętach  mazowieckie spoko. Bo teraz Szczecin i gdansk to jest 2 koniec Polski jak dla mnie


cześć,

ja też jestem chętny. Nowa Iwiczna, tam, gdzie Piotr robił mi elewacje i tynki  :smile:

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Czy słyszał ktoś z Was o firmie BALKAR z Nieporętu zajmującej się balustrada mi balkonowych ? Może ktoś polecić kogoś sprawdzonego do balkonowe balustrady ze szkła? Szukam też kogoś sprawdzonego do kostki a mało jest poleceń wcześniej.
WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT

----------


## Ronifcb

Witam.Przeczytałem praktycznie cały wątek w kilka dni... Masakra.
Zaczynam budowę za tydzień.Ekipe na SSO mam ,do dachu to samo.
Poszukuję :
-elektryka
--hydraulika kompleksowowod-kan  łacznie z piecem gazowym ,podłogówką 98m2 itd
-rekuperacja
I później wylewki plus tynki
Wszystko będzie robione w Płocku(tzn 5km od Płocka w kierunku Warszawy)
W grupie Płock panuje kompletna cisza ,takze mam nadzieję że ktoś z Płocka czyta "białą listę" z Warszawy i kogoś mi poleci .pozdrawiam

----------


## gosiasad

> Poszukuję :
> -elektryka
> -rekuperacja
> Wszystko będzie robione w Płocku(tzn 5km od Płocka w kierunku Warszawy)
> W grupie Płock panuje kompletna cisza ,takze mam nadzieję że ktoś z Płocka czyta "białą listę" z Warszawy i kogoś mi poleci .pozdrawiam


elektryk - Piotr Modzelewski
rekuperacja - TORA nam robił p.Marek

----------


## adamfcb

wylewki z twojej okolicy to forumowy TEKA. wod-kan, podłogówka i WM forumowy ASOLT.

----------


## Ronifcb

Numery el do tych osób można prosić? 
Tora widzę że z Czestochowy. .. Furumowy Teka z Płocka ,także na pewno się skontaktuje.
Gosiasad elektryk polecany przez Ciebie jest z okolic Płocka?Prosze o numer .

----------


## gosiasad

> Numery el do tych osób można prosić? 
> Tora widzę że z Czestochowy. .. Furumowy Teka z Płocka ,także na pewno się skontaktuje.
> Gosiasad elektryk polecany przez Ciebie jest z okolic Płocka?Prosze o numer .


poszło na pw

----------


## Magmab

Witam,

Proszę o szczere opinie dotyczące wykonawstwa robót elewacyjnych przez firmę EXIMACO, czy rzeczywiście jakość robót idzie w parze z cenami jakie oferują?  :sick: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tzoana

Polecam p. Janusza z Radomia od ocieplenia poddasza oraz glazurnika. Praca wykonana bardzo dobrze, na czas, na koniec czysciutko, wszytsko posprzatane i nie drogo.
Szczegoly na priv.

----------


## rrmi

.

----------


## asiemka

Pytanie może nie jest ściśle związane z budową, ale z jej konsekwencjami na pewno:
czy ktoś może polecić firmę przeprowadzkową? Taką, która nie tylko uczciwie i sprawnie, ale i z dbałością o szczegóły przewiezie meble i sprzęty ADG. Tak, żebym po tej jednej przeprowadzce nie czuła się jak po połowicznym spaleniu…

----------


## rmickey

Jeżeli Warszawa to korzystałem niedawno z firmy Trans-Bagaż. Byłem bardzo zadowolony z jakości, a ceny mają też konkurencyjne.

----------


## CasaD

> elektryk - Piotr Modzelewski
> rekuperacja - TORA nam robił p.Marek


Tu bym uwazala. Zalezy pewnie od zakresu prac i czasu jaki ma dany. u nas kompletna porazka.

----------


## Adam626

Z Torą porażka czy z elektrykiem? Co było nie tak?

----------


## gosiasad

Ups. Ja też jestem ciekawa. 
Jeśli z TORY to wiem, że opinie są różne. Od inwestorów z FM wiedziałam że mam pilnować by przyjechał do nas p. Marek. 
Jeśli p. Piotr to jestem zaskoczona.

----------


## autorus

do rekuperacji najlepiej brać kangaxx  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

autorus a nie miałeś brać TORA?

----------


## adamfcb

Ja od WM brałem ASOLTA. Polecam

----------


## CasaD

> Z Torą porażka czy z elektrykiem? Co było nie tak?


Sorry zle mi sie zacytowalo. Niestety z elektrykiem. 
Moze sie przeliczyl, moze mial inne wypadki losowe, ale nie szlo sie do niego dodzwonic, zwodzil i obiecywal. Jedyny plus ze nie dalismy zadnej kasy.
U nas chodzilo  o podlaczenie do sieci, wykonanie prowizorki itd.

----------


## autorus

> autorus a nie miałeś brać TORA?


pierwszy raz słyszę o tej firmie.

----------


## gosiasad

> Sorry zle mi sie zacytowalo. Niestety z elektrykiem. 
> Moze sie przeliczyl, moze mial inne wypadki losowe, ale nie szlo sie do niego dodzwonic, zwodzil i obiecywal. Jedyny plus ze nie dalismy zadnej kasy.
> U nas chodzilo  o podlaczenie do sieci, wykonanie prowizorki itd.


No to jestem mocno zaskoczona. Ja nie miałam problemu (robił elektrykę wewnątrz). Jeśli nie odebrał to oddzwonił. jak potrzebowałam dodatkowe prace ( i tak okazało się że kabli za mało  :bash: ) to przyjechał na 3 godz. i dołożył. Zmieniałam ostatnio puszkę z 3 na 4 i też podrzucił.

Same trudne decyzje. Jak pisałam wcześniej też zawiodłam się bardzo na jednym fachowcu  z FM.

----------


## DDAREKK

Witam
Polecam hydraulika Pana Zbigniewa Kapszukiewicza, który robił u mnie hydraulikę. Ostatnio miałem jeden temat związany z instalacją podłaczenia kranika i jeszcze jeden inny temat związany z termostatem. Pan Zbigniew po moim kontakcie przyjechał i pomógł mi to zrobić a także zaproponował jeszcze jedno fajne rozwiązanie. Powiem szczerze bardzo miłe bo mimo że kilku fajnych wykonawców mialem z forum (mieszkam dopiero 5 miesięcy ale na teraz wszystko jest OK) nie wszyscy wykonawcy po zrobieniu już swojej roboty sa chętni aby przyjechać, poradzić, pomóc i do tego nie wziąć jeszcze za to kasy ... także wg mnie bardzo fajny gest
Aha i podtrzymuje polecenie Pana Jacka Kondraszuka od poddaszy, robią też bardzo fajnie malowanie, karton gipsy i też zawsze mogłem liczyć u nich na porade, dostsowanie się do terminu, itp.
Pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## doriskwkw

Witam,
czy mogę prosić o namairy na p. Janusza?
Będę wdzięczna

----------


## anniia

Witam,

Jeśli chodzi o wykonanie schodów to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić forumowego Pana Dariusza Laska - LasekD. 
Super kontakt, sprawna wycena i pomiar i bezproblemowy montaż. Jakość schodów zachwyca - są poprostu przepiękne.  
Schody zwracają uwagę również innych fachowców. Wczoraj miałam montowane drzwi i Panowie z zachwytem podglądali to co wystawało spod folii  :wink: . 
W razie potrzeby mogę pokazać na żywo pod Warszawą  :smile: .

----------


## barej86

Witam,
Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może polecić firmę/ekipę od podłóg ??Zależy mi zarówno na usłudze zakupu + montażu. Sulejówek pod Warszawą.

Dzięki za wszelkie namiary
pzdr

----------


## Moniia i P

Pan Paweł Kulisz 501 126 243 schody podłogi , kamel parkiety na necie, u nas prawie skonczone prace, została balustarda i cokoły do zrobienia, jestesmy zadowoleni, tez nam go polecono.

M,

----------


## sherif

Szukam kogoś od wykonania tarasów z desek kompozytowych, względnie drewnianych. Chodzi o montaż kompleksowy, fundamenty, podpory, wykończenie, itd.

----------


## symultana

> Pytanie może nie jest ściśle związane z budową, ale z jej konsekwencjami na pewno:
> czy ktoś może polecić firmę przeprowadzkową? Taką, która nie tylko uczciwie i sprawnie, ale i z dbałością o szczegóły przewiezie meble i sprzęty ADG. Tak, żebym po tej jednej przeprowadzce nie czuła się jak po połowicznym spaleniu…


Mogę polecić Pana Adama Molskiego od przeprowadzek - bardzo kulturalny Pan, zorganizowany i punktualny. Przewoził mi drewniane meble z miękkiego drewna i białe skóry. Wszystko poowijane w strecz i folię bąbelkową. Wiezione z pietyzmem 40 km/h :smile:  Ogólnie bardzo sprawna operacja i miła atmosfera. Jak tym razem tylko pokazywałam palcem - nic nie dali mi zrobić. Cenowo - chyba średnia półka, ale biorąc pod uwagę jakość usługi - jestem bardzo zadowolona. Namiary na priva, jak by ktoś potrzebował.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasz_25

*Firme Teka* z czystym sumieniem moge polecic *100*procent terminowi, praca wykonana szybko i sumiennie daja cenne wskazowki jak przygotowac podloze ale i rowniez pozniejszej pielegnacji wylewki. podsumowujac czlowiek godny polecenia pozdrawiam Łukasz A.

----------


## autorus

także polecam TEKA  :smile:

----------


## Magmab

Ze spokojnym sumieniem do wykonania przyłączy gazowych i wod.-kan. mogę polecić wykonawcę, który wykonywał na mojej budowie właśnie ten zakres robót, a mianowicie firmę ANJAX Andrzej Sokół. Firma zajmuje się kompleksowo: projektowaniem, budową sieci gazowych i wod.-kan. oraz załatwianiem wszelkich formalności w Gazowni, Wodociągach i wszystkich Urzędach.
Szybkie i bardzo dobre wykonawstwo - 100% profesjonalizmu Wykonawcy, co oznacza zero stresu dla inwestora!  :smile: 

 Dane kontaktowe:
 ANJAX 
 Tel. 22 755-76-12
 tel. kom. 605-653-520
 e-mail: [email protected]

 Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Adam626

Magmab nie wygląda to zbyt wiarygodnie. To wygląda na reklamę

----------


## mmm814

Mozecie jeszcze polecic kogos od kostki/bruku?

----------


## Inezz4

Witam Panstwa. Potrzebuje namiary na fachowca do wymiany centralnego ogrzewania( cala instalacja + piec) z okolic Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego, Czosnowa. Dziekuje.

----------


## symultana

Witam,
Potrzebuję godną zaufania firmę zajmującą się automatyką do bramy wjazdowej na posesję - okolice Piaseczna. Może ktoś podrzuci sprawdzonego fachowca?

----------


## rrmi

> Witam,
> Potrzebuję godną zaufania firmę zajmującą się automatyką do bramy wjazdowej na posesję - okolice Piaseczna. Może ktoś podrzuci sprawdzonego fachowca?


Firma Aprel , na forum *stary*

----------


## sheila

Szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji drewnianej - okolice Grodziska Maz.

----------


## fighter1983

> Szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji drewnianej - okolice Grodziska Maz.


jestem  :smile:  ale na kiedy?

----------


## sheila

> jestem  ale na kiedy?


Na kiedy się da.  :wink:  Męża do Pana przekieruję, ok?

----------


## fighter1983

> Na kiedy się da.  Męża do Pana przekieruję, ok?


maz przekierowany  :smile:  
ale terminowo chyba bedzie slabo bo to lipiec.
Ale ewbuxxxo na strazy  :smile:  numer przekazany

----------


## Adam626

Polecam skład budowlany Mank (Białołęka) http://www.mank.pl/ handlowiec Tomasz. Terminowe dostawy i dobre ceny i dobry kontakt.

Zakupy stali - polecam firmę Stawex http://www.stawex.com.pl/ z Modlińskiej - można się z nimi dogadać, bezproblemowi, miła laska obsługuje - są w porządku i nie oszukują na stali (uczciwie liczą wagę pręta a pamiętajcie że porównując ofertę stali patrzy się nie tylko na cenę za tonę ale i na wagę pręta którą każdy liczy wg własnego widzi mi się)

Od betonu oczywiście Budet Legionowo - dowożą do Warszawy i jest to 100% godny polecenia partner w budowie - mocne strony: jakość, uczciwość, cena, dobra obsługa, terminowość dostaw, 

W zakresie wywozu śmieci i kontenerów polecam firmę Bracia znaną na Białołęce - 504555727 - nie znam nikogo kto by nie był zadowolony z usług tej rodzinnej firmy. Wywożą też szambo. dobre ceny za kontener KP7, dobra i dostępna obsługa klienta - firma warta polecenia i przyjaciel Białołęki!

W ostatnim czasie brałem koparkę z firmy KAZ-BUD. Kontakt z tą firmą jest taki sobie (nie zawsze łatwo się dodzwonić) ale koparka jest w atrakcyjnej cenie, koparkowy zna się na robocie, można się dogadać równiez i ogólnie wszystko OK więc też z czystym sumieniem polecam.

Drewno, deski calówki, kantówka, więźba - godny zaufania skład drewna który się mieści przed rondami na Jana Kazimierza (Białołęka) około 200m przed rondami jadąc od miasta 669424911. Brałem od nich dużo i jest OK. Nie polecam eksperymentowania, bo z więźbą zrobiłem zakupy gdzie indziej, była duża porażka (nie było wszystkich krokwi w zamówieniu, jedna była do wymiany) i jeszcze mi dorabiał ten chłopak z Jana Kazimierza

----------


## Adam626

Jeszcze jedna sprawa - nie polecam stelaży GEBERIT. Mam takie stelaże UP320 i stelaż kosztuje najdrożej z innych marek bo 600zł a ładny przycisk kolejne 500zł(sigma 50) Przycisk za 260zł (sigma 20) jest z tandetnego plastiku . Przyciski Geberit działają na popychacze mechaniczne i kultura pracy jest słaba. A np Grohe ma tańszy stelaż, ładny przycisk 269zł i jest pneumatyczny więc kultura działania duża.

Absolutną przesadą są przyciski sterowane na miękko tzn dotykowe Geberita(Geberit HyTronic Sigma 80 ) - ich cena 3500PLN za przycisk do WC to chyba producentowi się w głowie posrało :wink:

----------


## zbigor

> Jeszcze jedna sprawa - nie polecam stelaży GEBERIT. Mam takie stelaże UP320 i stelaż kosztuje najdrożej z innych marek bo 600zł a ładny przycisk kolejne 500zł(sigma 50) Przycisk za 260zł (sigma 20) jest z tandetnego plastiku . Przyciski Geberit działają na popychacze mechaniczne i kultura pracy jest słaba. A np Grohe ma tańszy stelaż, ładny przycisk 269zł i jest pneumatyczny więc kultura działania duża.
> 
> Absolutną przesadą są przyciski sterowane na miękko tzn dotykowe Geberita(Geberit HyTronic Sigma 80 ) - ich cena 3500PLN za przycisk do WC to chyba producentowi się w głowie posrało


Geberit to Mercedes stelazy i stąd też cena. Nie bez kozery wśród instalatorów stelaże do WC są potocznie nazywane geberitami. Nikt oprócz Geberita nie daje 25 lat dostępności części serwisowych i najlepszych warunków gwarancyjnych na inwestycjach. Grohe nie ma wcale lepszego przycisku . To też tandetny plastik. Co do klultury pracy to masz rację.Grohe jest lepszy. Jednak po 2-3 latach możesz zmienić zdanie gdy sie mechanizm zakurzy :big grin: 
Jakieś 6 lat temu  dałem  znajomej taki nieużywany stelaż powystawowy w prezencie i do dziś 3 razy wymagał czyszczenia żeby spłuczka działała. 
Sprzedałem na inwestycje pare setek Rapida SL i Duofixa i sobie wezmę chyba Geberita choć Grohe kusi ceną  z zestaw 5w1.

btw 
Polecam betoniarnię Prodbet z Mirkowa (Konstancin Jeziorna) Dali mi najlepsze ceny i z realizacją był łatwo sie domówić.

----------


## kaśka w

> Witam,
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o wykonanie schodów to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić forumowego Pana Dariusza Laska - LasekD. 
> Super kontakt, sprawna wycena i pomiar i bezproblemowy montaż. Jakość schodów zachwyca - są poprostu przepiękne.  
> Schody zwracają uwagę również innych fachowców. Wczoraj miałam montowane drzwi i Panowie z zachwytem podglądali to co wystawało spod folii . 
> W razie potrzeby mogę pokazać na żywo pod Warszawą .


Zgadzam się w zupełności. Pan Darek nie dość, że fachowo zrobi, to i doradzi, albo nawet i odradzi, bardzo słowny i terminowy. Świetna współpraca,  jak dla mnie, ekstra. U mnie były robione schody na beton i samonośne.  Szybki, ale dokładny montaż, czyściutko, nie ma się do czego przyczepić, a ja raczej z tych marudzących  :smile: .
Z czystym sumieniem polecam, moje schody też pod Warszawą  :smile:

----------


## Magmab

> Magmab nie wygląda to zbyt wiarygodnie. To wygląda na reklamę


To nie jest reklama (chociaż właściwie jak ktoś się uprze, to każdy wpis mówiący pozytywnie o jakiejś firmie można by uznać za reklamę) - jestem po prostu bardzo zadowolonym inwestorem, który dzięki firmie wykonawczej ANJAX został pozbawiony kłopotów z załatwianiem wszelkich formalności. Szczególnie jestem wdzięczna temu wykonawcy za załatwienie formalności w Gazowni, gdzie podpisałam bezproblematycznie umowę na dostawę gazu, a sytuacja była mocno zagmatwana. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magmab

Witam,

Poszukuję sprawdzonego wykonawcy kutych balustrad schodowych i balkonowych - najlepiej z okolic Grodziska Mazowieckiego. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za podanie wiarygodnych namiarów na fachowców trudniących się metaloplastyką.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SGS2013

> Witam,
> Potrzebuję godną zaufania firmę zajmującą się automatyką do bramy wjazdowej na posesję - okolice Piaseczna. Może ktoś podrzuci sprawdzonego fachowca?


Polecam też wymienianą tu już kiedyś firmę Rapi z Ursynowa, Biuro mają tuż przy wjeździe do Piaseczna przy ul. Cymbalistów. www.rapi.eu

----------


## SGS2013

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonego wykonawcy kutych balustrad schodowych i balkonowych - najlepiej z okolic Grodziska Mazowieckiego. Będę bardzo wdzięczna za podanie wiarygodnych namiarów na fachowców trudniących się metaloplastyką.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Mi  wykonywał balustrady na balkonach fachowiec z okolic Drzewicy - okolice Warszawy też obsługuje.  Zrobił ładne, patynowane na kolor miedzi balustrady na 2 balkonach.  Ich wygląd sprawia miłe wrażenia estetyczne - brałem jednak model z jego standardowej oferty, bez jakichś wodotrysków i własnych pomysłów.  Montaż szybki i sprawny. Cenowo też nie ma na co narzekać. tel.: 695 343 149.

----------


## symultana

> Polecam też wymienianą tu już kiedyś firmę Rapi z Ursynowa, Biuro mają tuż przy wjeździe do Piaseczna przy ul. Cymbalistów. www.rapi.eu


Dziękuję bardzo :smile:

----------


## Siwo

Witam,
szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do remontu generalnego, wykończenia wnętrza domu. Dom 1/2 bliźniaka, kostka, 130 m2, Warszawa Rembertów.

----------


## Magmab

> Mi  wykonywał balustrady na balkonach fachowiec z okolic Drzewicy - okolice Warszawy też obsługuje.  Zrobił ładne, patynowane na kolor miedzi balustrady na 2 balkonach.  Ich wygląd sprawia miłe wrażenia estetyczne - brałem jednak model z jego standardowej oferty, bez jakichś wodotrysków i własnych pomysłów.  Montaż szybki i sprawny. Cenowo też nie ma na co narzekać. tel.: 695 343 149.



Dziękuję bardzo!  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Szukam studniarza, okolice Białołęki. Chodzi o pompę ogrodową tzw. abisynkę. Ma ktoś sensowny namiar ?

----------


## kamyk68

Poszukuję ekipy do przebudowy domu .Zdjęcie dachu, podbudowa piętra, nowy dach ... może jest ktoś kto ma terminy w tym roku Praca do wykonania w Garwolinie

----------


## Adam626

> Szukam studniarza, okolice Białołęki. Chodzi o pompę ogrodową tzw. abisynkę. Ma ktoś sensowny namiar ?


Studnia Białołęka to Pan Flisiński. Poszukaj na forum telefonu, spoko gość dobra cena i rutynowe wykonanie

----------


## SGS2013

> Hello, my zbudowaliśmy dom z firmą Auris - wszystko poszło gładko, dom stoi i ma się dobrze, tak że Twój entuzjazm jest uzasadniony  Jak byś miała jakieś pytania, pisz na priv


Ja jednak bym nie wybudował domu z firmą  Auris ze względu na taką bazarową reklamę. Jeżeli niejaki greg1982 we wszystkich swoich wpisach na Muratorze dostaje spazmów na temat tej firmy ( :welcome:  :wave:  :yes:  :Smile: ) to można tylko powiedzieć:

----------


## zbigor

> Ja jednak bym nie wybudował domu z firmą  Auris ze względu na taką bazarową reklamę. Jeżeli niejaki greg1982 we wszystkich swoich wpisach na Muratorze dostaje spazmów na temat tej firmy () to można tylko powiedzieć:


mam podobne odczucia :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

Chyba w tym miejscu powinnam zapytać, jest zdecydowanie częściej przeglądane

Poszukuję fachowca/ów wykonującego/cych swoją pracę z należytą starannością do położenia podłogi (drewno trójwarstwowe) na ogrzewaniu podłogowym oraz miejsc w Warszawie gdzie można taką podłogę wybrać
(tylko proszę, nie Bartycka - załamuje mnie panujący tam nieład oraz bród)
Znalazłam firmę Fulmen-parkiety, ale niestety nie mogę znaleźć żadnych opinii.

----------


## Moniia i P

Paweł Kulisz , parkiety kamel, 501 126 243, salon stacjonarny, sklep to gdzies na Bemowie, p Paweł poda dane .

----------


## camelouge

A ja byłbym wdzięczny za fajny namiar do elektryka,który wykona solidnie instalację wewnętrzną :smile:

----------


## teka

> A ja byłbym wdzięczny za fajny namiar do elektryka,który wykona solidnie instalację wewnętrzną


Sylwek 514952017
leje po chlopakach posadzki x razy i zawsze jest ok

----------


## symultana

> A ja byłbym wdzięczny za fajny namiar do elektryka,który wykona solidnie instalację wewnętrzną


Polecam P. Mirka tel. 516021131. Ułożył mi całą instalację wewnętrzną i zewnętrzną + system nagłaśniania. Część obwodów mam wyprowadzonych pod generator prądu, bo na mojej wsi czasami wyłączają prąd na parę godzin. Robota zrobiona jest bardzo ładnie i profesjonalnie. Po wszystkim otrzymałam dokumentację zdjęciową, żeby przypadkiem nie zrobić dziury przy późniejszych montażach. Cenowo średnia półka, jakość bardzo dobra. Przy okazji miły człowiek, dużo podpowiada fajnych rozwiązań. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magmab

> A ja byłbym wdzięczny za fajny namiar do elektryka,który wykona solidnie instalację wewnętrzną


Polecam Pana Marka Szyszkę tel. 604603979, który wykonał u mnie całą instalację elektryczną wewnętrzną i zewnętrzną  oraz instalację antenową. Wszystkie prace zostały wykonane profesjonalnie wręcz perfekcyjnie. Tynkarze bardzo chwalili sposób ułożenia instalacji i mówili, że dawno nie widzieli tak świetnie wykonanej instalacji, która nie nastręczała żadnego problemu przy wykonywaniu tynków. Po zakończeniu prac inwestor otrzymuje dokumentację zdjęciową na płycie oraz dokładną rozpiskę do tablicy elektrycznej. Pan Marek wypełnia także dokumenty, które należy złożyć do zakładu energetycznego. Wykonawca dokładny, sumienny i bardzo słowny jeżeli chodzi o terminy.

----------


## sheila

Szukam namiarów na sprawdzoną firmę od ogrodzeń z rejonu Grodziska Mazowieckiego - interesuje mnie ogrodzenie palisadowe, z gotowych elementów.

----------


## Brwinów

Witam,

Czy ktoś z was mógłby polecić sprawdzoną ekipę-firmę do wykonania przyłącza wod-kan w Brwinowie lub okolicach. 
Z góry dziękuje

----------


## mania_ania

Poszukuję ekipy od elewacji, ale nie z firm udzielających się na forum.
Kiedyś czytałam coś o jakimś panu/firmie z Nadarzyna, ale nie kojarzę gdzie o nim czytałam :/

----------


## mania_ania

zapytaj w wodociągach.  na pewno polecą Ci kogoś kto zawsze u nich robi przyłącza. zazwyczaj są to firmy, które mają dobre układy w wodociągach i załatwiają wszystkie formalności od ręki.




> Witam,
> 
> Czy ktoś z was mógłby polecić sprawdzoną ekipę-firmę do wykonania przyłącza wod-kan w Brwinowie lub okolicach. 
> Z góry dziękuje

----------


## sheila

> Witam,
> 
> Czy ktoś z was mógłby polecić sprawdzoną ekipę-firmę do wykonania przyłącza wod-kan w Brwinowie lub okolicach. 
> Z góry dziękuje


Ja korzystałam i mogę polecić usługi Was-Gaz z Grodziska Mazowieckiego. Robiłam z nimi zarówno podłączenie gazu jak i wody - wszystko sprawnie, bez kłopotów. Są na liście polecanych firm zarówno w gazowni jak i wodociągów. Poziom cen - średni.

----------


## mania_ania

dzisiaj zeszła z budowy ekipa od SSO, którą bardzo polecam. Pracowali szybko, sprawnie, dokładnie z projektem, bez żadnych swoich wymysłów.
Uwzględnili wszystkie nasze poprawki, cenowo też ok. od poniedziałku do piątku spali na budowie, więc nie martwiłam się o włamania.
Mało jest polecanych ekip od SSO, więc mam nadzieję, że ktoś skorzysta.
kontakt i więcej informacji na priv

----------


## silver200

mania_ania, fajnie by było gdybyś podała jakiś kontakt, chyba, że lubisz dostawać pw z prośbą o kontakt

----------


## calif2

Poszukuję sprawdzonych ekip od kostki (podjazdy etc) oraz balustrad zewnętrznych do okien francuskich. Najlepiej okolice Legionowa.

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> Poszukuję ekipy od elewacji, ale nie z firm udzielających się na forum.
> Kiedyś czytałam coś o jakimś panu/firmie z Nadarzyna, ale nie kojarzę gdzie o nim czytałam :/


Polecam p. Marka 506 196 441, robił u mnie elewacje. Do obejrzenia w okolicach Pruszkowa..

----------


## mania_ania

Nie mam zgody na udostępnianie na forum kontaktu, dlatego jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany to proszę na priw




> mania_ania, fajnie by było gdybyś podała jakiś kontakt, chyba, że lubisz dostawać pw z prośbą o kontakt

----------


## mania_ania

Dziękuję!
już dzwoniłam i jestem umówiona z Panem MArkiem na niedzielę, co do zobaczenia elewacji do napiszę na priw.
 :big grin: 



> Polecam p. Marka 506 196 441, robił u mnie elewacje. Do obejrzenia w okolicach Pruszkowa..

----------


## Moniia i P

hej, szukamy sprawdzonej, solidnej , doświadczonej ( min 10-15 lat) ekipy od elewacji, której główny majster sam jest na inwestycji, pilnuje ew pracuje razem,nie takiej., która zajmuje sie tym dorywczo albo zatrudnia podwykonawców z przypadku, firmy, która doradzi technicznie i estetycznie, poleci solidne materiały do wykonania, która jest na bieżąco w szerokim temacie róznych mozliwosci wykonania elewacji i tematów powiązanych. pracuje na tym terenie.
M.

----------


## combo

Monika i P - mogę Wam polecić firmę która robiła mi elewacje (KALM - Marcin 506-052-951). Dostałem namiary na nich z polecenia. 
Bardzo dokładni, wyszło wszystko idealnie równo. Robili mi tynki silikonowe Kabe w tym roku. Ekipa jest jedna. Właściciel pracuje razem z chłopakami. Doświadczenia myślę, że max 10 lat mają bo to młodzi ludzie. Da się znaleźć zdjęcia z realizacji w necie.
Co do ceny to są na pewno tańsi niż forumowe gwiazdy od elewacji o jakieś 20%.

----------


## Moniia i P

Dzięki      ps, pomijając cene, to jedna z forumowych gwiazd nie podjęła sie pracy, bo moje okolice sa za daleko, czyli na wschód od Wawy

----------


## strix

> Proszę o namiary na hydraulika dobrze znającego się na podłogówce. 
> Polecany na forum pan Andrzej Matusik jest niestety nieosiągalny i muszę szukać innego fachowca.


Powtórzę poprzedni swój wpis - a w międzyczasie p. Jurczak robił jeszcze w podłogówce + kotłownia sporą komercyjną inwestycję mojego znajomego, który był mega zadowolony:
cała hydraulika - kotłownie, ogrzewanie podłogowe itd - z Jaktorowa - Michał Jurczak - świetny spec, praktyka inżynierska - na bieżąco z całą nową technologią, wylicza, robi projekty - nic na pałę - naprawdę warto, szczególnie jak się chce nowoczesne rozwiązania. Ma własne zaopatrzenie - płaci się tylko z wykorzystany materiał, nic nie trzeba kupować itd. Cała robota była zrobiona rewelacyjnie. Działa w okolicach Wawy - kontakt też ze strony - nie mam już w komorce - http://www.ma-box.pl aaaa jak robi robotę to daje bardzo dobre ceny na wyposażenie łazienek - kabiny, wanny, baterie itd - dowiezie, zamontuje wychodzi łącznie taniej niż z netu.

----------


## strix

Cytat Napisał zbigor Zobacz post
Proszę o namiary na hydraulika dobrze znającego się na podłogówce.
Polecany na forum pan Andrzej Matusik jest niestety nieosiągalny i muszę szukać innego fachowca.

Powtórzę poprzedni swój wpis - a w międzyczasie p. Jurczak robił jeszcze w podłogówce + kotłownia sporą komercyjną inwestycję mojego znajomego, który był mega zadowolony:
cała hydraulika - kotłownie, ogrzewanie podłogowe itd - z Jaktorowa - Michał Jurczak - świetny spec, praktyka inżynierska - na bieżąco z całą nową technologią, wylicza, robi projekty - nic na pałę - naprawdę warto, szczególnie jak się chce nowoczesne rozwiązania. Ma własne zaopatrzenie - płaci się tylko z wykorzystany materiał, nic nie trzeba kupować itd. Cała robota była zrobiona rewelacyjnie. Działa w okolicach Wawy - kontakt też ze strony - nie mam już w komorce - http://www.ma-box.pl aaaa jak robi robotę to daje bardzo dobre ceny na wyposażenie łazienek - kabiny, wanny, baterie itd - dowiezie, zamontuje wychodzi łącznie taniej niż z netu.

----------


## strix

> A ja byłbym wdzięczny za fajny namiar do elektryka,który wykona solidnie instalację wewnętrzną Ma ktoś speca od Cementu zacieranego ozdobnego (łazienki, ściana w salonie pod TV i blaty w kuchni)


p. Jan Rudnicki 609882322 z Jaktorowa 
stara dobra szkola i to w pozytywnym znaczeniu, leci kablami po scianach a nie po podlogach, solidny, slowny, robi z głową, doradzi ceny poziom średni, ale warto.
Robił mi, robił w ololicy sąsiadom - mieszkamy od paru lat wszystko hula - 0 problemów  :smile: 

Mikrocemet beton zacierany i ekstra podłogi żywiczne - polecam w nowoczesnych projektach wnętrz - panowie z 3D FloorDesign potrafią wyczarować mega wnętrza, zrealizowali też w 100% mega odjechaną wizję mojego architekta wnętrz z wykorzystaniem mikrocementu i żywicy na ścianie. Polecam http://3dfloordesign.pl

----------


## arekpr

hej,
szukam dobrych tynkarzy, może ktoś polecić? dzwonie dzwonie ale jest problem z terminami

----------


## bettka

A ja szukam kogoś (szklarza?), kto specjalizuje się w szkle z okolic Warszawy. Oprócz standardowej szyby do kuchni nad blat potrzebuję szklaną zabudowę prześitu w holu.

----------


## symultana

> A ja szukam kogoś (szklarza?), kto specjalizuje się w szkle z okolic Warszawy. Oprócz standardowej szyby do kuchni nad blat potrzebuję szklaną zabudowę prześitu w holu.


Mogę polecić P. Artura Kuźniarskiego. Robił mi ostatnio kabinę prysznicową, w tempie iście ekspresowym. Wyszła super, na polskich okuciach i była ok. 500 zł tańsza niż na okuciach niemieckich. Okucia są w całości ze stali nierdzewnej, włącznie z wszystkimi śrubkami. Będę też zamawiać szklane drzwi i wykończenia ścian do kuchni. Cenowo bardzo przystępny i co najważniejsze słowny. Namiary mogę podać na priv.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawelpp

Witam,
Jeżeli ktoś z Was szuka sprawdzonego wykonawcy do wykończenia mieszkania to mogę polecić Pana Jacka Lehmanna 604 620 665, korzystałem z jego usług już drugi raz i mogę potwierdzić że to dokładny i solidny fachowiec. Zakres prac które wykonywał u mnie to układnie płytek, elektryka, hydraulika, wyburzanie ścian, malowanie, gładzie, sufity podwieszane, montaż oświetlenia itd... - generalnie było to kompleksowe wykończenie mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim.

----------


## symultana

Witam,
Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów miał kontakt z firmą Invest-M, Małgorzata Apicionek z Piaseczna, która oferuje m. in. blaty kamienne. Zamarzył mi się fajny blat do kuchni, ale wiem, że rynek kamienia jest delikatnie mówiąc dość chaotyczny, można sobie kupić jakiś chiński chłam, który się potem odbarwi.
Na Bartyckiej wycenili mi to cudo tak wysoko, że wyleciałam z butów :wink:  Szukam jakiejś tańszej opcji. Jak na razie P. Apicionek jest tańsza od Bartyckiej o 25%
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## MagdaW#

Szukam opinii na temat firm kompleksowo budujących domy (do stanu deweloperskiego) na terenie Warszawskiego Zachodniego.
Jakieś doświadczenia związane np z:
New- house
dqm
cdevelopment
Auris

Może jakieś inne firmy? Jeśli którejś nie polecacie, także bardzo proszę o wpis.
Będę niezwykle wdzięczna za informacje.

----------


## calif2

> Zgadzam się w zupełności. Pan Darek nie dość, że fachowo zrobi, to i doradzi, albo nawet i odradzi, bardzo słowny i terminowy. Świetna współpraca,  jak dla mnie, ekstra. U mnie były robione schody na beton i samonośne.  Szybki, ale dokładny montaż, czyściutko, nie ma się do czego przyczepić, a ja raczej z tych marudzących .
> Z czystym sumieniem polecam, moje schody też pod Warszawą



Dołączam się do polecenia Pana Darka L. Jeden z niewielu, z którymi nie było najmniejszych problemów. Schody super, zgodnie z oczekiwaniami. Porady i reakcja na uwagi natychmiastowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## izakurek82

Witam

Zna ktoś dobrą firmę remontową?? Chodzi mi o wygipsowanie ścian, położenie regipsów na suficie oraz malowanie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adam626

Szukam pracownika do pracy na budowie której zakres okreslam na kilka dni. Osoba do pomalowania posadzki, posrzątania działki układania drewna etc

----------


## mariusz123123

Witam, 
dopiero raczkuje na tym forum ale w kwestii budowy i wykończenia domu mam prawo się wypowiadać  :smile: ....

_Moderowano. 
Oczywiście masz prawo się wypowiadać i inni chętnie poczytają o Twoich doświadczeniach, jednak zasadą jest że nie wklejamy tych samych postów w różnych wątkach (dlatego ten został zedytowany) i powstrzymujemy się od reklamy._

----------


## BYQ

Mozecie polecic jakas ekipe od alarmu? Potrzebuje 'uzbroic' dom przy wstawianiu okien - okolice Radzymina

----------


## sheila

Szukam ekipy do wkopania i podłączenia szamba betonowego - koparkowego i instalatora, najlepiej działających razem. A jeśli nie, to chociaż samego instalatora - koparkowy jakiś by się pewnie znalazł... Potrzebuję ich na najbliższą środę 15.07, ok. południa, okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego.

----------


## ElemenT

> Szukam ekipy do wkopania i podłączenia szamba betonowego - koparkowego i instalatora, najlepiej działających razem. A jeśli nie, to chociaż samego instalatora - koparkowy jakiś by się pewnie znalazł... Potrzebuję ich na najbliższą środę 15.07, ok. południa, okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego.


Mi zakładał szambo Pan Kucharski z Legionowa. Usługa jest kompleksowa- przyjeżdżają z własną koparką (obrotówka) i HDS. Wszystko ogarniają w 3-4h. Firma Budmar.




> Mozecie polecic jakas ekipe od alarmu? Potrzebuje 'uzbroic' dom przy wstawianiu okien - okolice Radzymina


Co do alarmu to okablowanie i pierwszy start robił mi gość z firmy ALM-AT - http://alm-at.com.pl/ - generalnie działa. Teraz już sam staram się to ogarniać  :smile: 

Niestety forumowe gwiazdy alarmowe mimo iż umawiałem się 4 miesiące wcześniej - ostatecznie mnie olały z braku czasu (nałapali klientów).

----------


## Mysław

Witam,

przygotowujemy się do budowy, szukamy swoimi kanałami i poświęcając swój czas, ale jeżeli Macie sprawdzonych wykonawców/dostawców to szukamy firm/wykonawców pracujących w okolicy Marek, w zakresie:

1. pompa ciepła (doradztwo, dobór, sprzedaż, montaż, uruchomienie)
2. wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją i GGWC (doradztwo, projekt, dobór, sprzedaż, ewentualny montaż)
3. sprawdzonej firmy wykonującej i montującej więźby prefabrykowane
4. namiaru na dobrą hurtownię materiałów silikatowych + akcesoria
5. namiaru na dobra ekipę od silikatów  - koniecznie doświadczona w domach energo/pasywnych w tym w cienkiej spoinie
6. namiaru na dobrą hurtownię stali (dobry gatunek, klasa, i cena w tym dowóz na miejsce)
7. koparkowego z koparką - najchętniej z dużą koparką z dużą łychą a nie koparko-ładowarką
8. hurtowni kruszyw z transportem i chętnie takich, którzy mogą też przyjąć c w rozliczeniu nasz materiał  :smile:   - potrzebujemy jakieś 160 ton kruszywa 0-31,5 oraz jakieś 200 ton pospółki (żwir z piaskiem) a mamy do wykopania i wywiezienia trochę humusu i około 250m3 piasku drobnego - czystego.
9. elektryka do wykonania przyłącza docelowego (przyspieszenie realizacji z "elektrownią" + wykonanie skrzynki i przyłącza)
10. solidnej i szybkiej ekipy od wod/kan (zakres to projekt, uzgodnienia z wodociągami, podłączenie wody i kanalizacji wg warunków wraz z całą robocizną w tym w obrębie pasa drogowego)

Będziemy wdzięczni za pomoc!

Sami polecamy z tych samych okolic:

- Geodetę - Pan Wojciech - tel. 781 880 081, solidny facet, ceny bardzo przystępne, kontaktowy, szybko działa.
- Lokalny prywatny pośrednik nieruchomości - Pani Małgorzata - tel. 606 136 903 - świetny kontakt, doskonale zorientowana w terenie, zna założenia, plany i pewne mniej ciekawe historie miejsc więc odradzi lub doradzi w razie wątpliwości, zna historię obecnie nowo urbanizowanych terenów w Markach i okolicach co jest na prawdę przydatne (i potwierdzam że weryfikowałem informacje i bez zarzutu!)
- Geologa - Pani Paulina (z całą ekipą!) - tel. 510 860 405 - solidni, rzeczowi, terminowi, przystępni cenowo, na prawdę fachowi, a do tego to młodzi ludzie i można z nimi sporo rzeczy omówić, kontakt i przebieg zlecenia bez najmniejszego problemu.

Pozdrawiam

Mysław

----------


## gosiasad

Bardzo proszę:
potrzebuję fachowców do wywiercenia studni głębinowej (płn strony pod W-wą)
Jeśli ktoś może pomóc i polecić porządną firmę -  będę wdzięczna

----------


## B&T

Powoli dochodze do etapu wykonczeniowki domu i siebie  :tongue:  ale jak sie okazuje budowa domu niekoniecznie musi byc droga przez meke. Z cala odpowiedzialnoscia polecic musze ekipe Pana Roberta Hawrylaka czyli  znanych na forum Misiaczkow z firmy SELKI. Chlopaki sa bardzo terminowi, doradzaja jak mozna rozwiazac rozne problemy i pomagaja jak tylko moga. Profesjonalizm przez wielkie P. Malo odpadow posprzatnane po pracy. Naprawde goraco polecam!

----------


## babaloo

> Bardzo proszę:
> potrzebuję fachowców do wywiercenia studni głębinowej (płn strony pod W-wą)
> Jeśli ktoś może pomóc i polecić porządną firmę -  będę wdzięczna


U mnie studnię głębinową kilka tygodni temu robił Pan Maciej Flisiński 601-717-254 (znaleziony na forum).  Studnia głębinowa (rura 110mm) kosztuje u niego 120/m. 

U mnie wyszło 8m (tak, to dalej jest studnia głębinowa mimo, że tak płytko  :smile:  )

I jak dla mnie wrażenia bardzo dobre - przyjechał najpierw obejrzeć działkę, porozmawiać i umówić się na termin. Potem już z dwoma pomocnikami uwinęli się w 2.5h.

----------


## fighter1983

> Powoli dochodze do etapu wykonczeniowki domu i siebie  ale jak sie okazuje budowa domu niekoniecznie musi byc droga przez meke. Z cala odpowiedzialnoscia polecic musze ekipe Pana Roberta Hawrylaka czyli  znanych na forum Misiaczkow z firmy SELKI. Chlopaki sa bardzo terminowi, doradzaja jak mozna rozwiazac rozne problemy i pomagaja jak tylko moga. Profesjonalizm przez wielkie P. Malo odpadow posprzatnane po pracy. Naprawde goraco polecam!


a jak elewatorzy ?

----------


## gosiasad

> U mnie studnię głębinową kilka tygodni temu robił Pan Maciej Flisiński 601-717-254 (znaleziony na forum).  Studnia głębinowa (rura 110mm) kosztuje u niego 120/m. 
> 
> U mnie wyszło 8m (tak, to dalej jest studnia głębinowa mimo, że tak płytko  )
> 
> I jak dla mnie wrażenia bardzo dobre - przyjechał najpierw obejrzeć działkę, porozmawiać i umówić się na termin. Potem już z dwoma pomocnikami uwinęli się w 2.5h.


dziękuję. Skąd wiedzieliście, że ta głębokość jest ok? Ja myślałam o czymś głębszym.

----------


## B&T

> a jak elewatorzy ?


Na razie wszystko ok,będę chwalić jak skończą  :roll eyes:

----------


## ElemenT

> Bardzo proszę:
> potrzebuję fachowców do wywiercenia studni głębinowej (płn strony pod W-wą)
> Jeśli ktoś może pomóc i polecić porządną firmę -  będę wdzięczna


Aqua centrum ekologia z Józefowa.
Mi robiki na 30m.

----------


## babaloo

> dziękuję. Skąd wiedzieliście, że ta głębokość jest ok? Ja myślałam o czymś głębszym.


Wyglądało to tak, że najpierw zrobiłem małe rozpoznanie i zarówno sąsiedzi jak i studniarze do których dzwoniłem twierdzili, że na Białołęce jest tak że im głębiej tym woda gorsza. Więc siłą rzeczy nie warto było kopać głębiej. Także jeśli masz taką możliwość to porozmawiaj z sąsiadami jak to jest u nich?

----------


## gosiasad

> Wyglądało to tak, że najpierw zrobiłem małe rozpoznanie i zarówno sąsiedzi jak i studniarze do których dzwoniłem twierdzili, że na Białołęce jest tak że im głębiej tym woda gorsza. Więc siłą rzeczy nie warto było kopać głębiej. Także jeśli masz taką możliwość to porozmawiaj z sąsiadami jak to jest u nich?


Starzy mieszkańcy twierdzą, że na 6metrach woda jest ok. Niestety od nowych, którzy tak mają usłyszałam o rudawym kolorze wody. Dlatego tak się podpytuję i szukam fachowców. Miejscowy studniarz niestety nie zrobił na mnie dobrego wrażenia.
Dziękuję za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## Adam626

Na Białołęce woda jest płytko. Nei ma sensu wiercić bo i tak bedzie rdza smród i syf. Woda się nadaje tylko na budowę a i to nie na tynki. Pan Flisiński to bardzo kompetentny gość takich studni w okolicy zrobił dużo w tym i u mnie i polecam go jest w porzadku uczciwym wykonawcą

----------


## mania_ania

potrzebuję namiaru na kogoś od balustrad ze stali ocynkowanej. Czyli takie zwykłe czarne  :smile: 
oraz na kogoś od ocieplenia poddasza wełną + obudowa KG, oprócz firm z forum
dziękuję!

----------


## Adam626

Czy komuś wykonywał podłogi drewniane parkietkomplex z Mławy? Czy są tu zadowoleni z usługi forumowicze?

----------


## zbyszekz5

> Starzy mieszkańcy twierdzą, że na 6metrach woda jest ok. Niestety od nowych, którzy tak mają usłyszałam o rudawym kolorze wody. Dlatego tak się podpytuję i szukam fachowców. Miejscowy studniarz niestety nie zrobił na mnie dobrego wrażenia.
> Dziękuję za wszelkie informacje.



Ja polecam Pana Jerzego 730 625 130 jest z Otwocka ale jeździ po całej Warszawie i okolicy. Robił u mnie na Wawrze w marcu 2015 działa wszystko bez zarzutu. Po rozmowie widać że się zna na swojej pracy - doradzi i pomoże - nie oszukuje ponieważ w mojej okolicy wierci się na 30 metrów ale jak Panowie doszli do 24 m i szli dalej okazało się ze woda jest bardzo słaba zakończyli pracę na 18 metrach i jest super (nie stałem i nie liczyłem ile rur wpuścili - przyjechałem na koniec żeby się rozliczyć. NAPRAWDĘ GORĄCO POLECAM PAN BEZPROBLEMOWY.

----------


## zbyszekz5

Ja poszukuje bardzo dobrych tynkarzy do tynków cementowo - wapiennych. Inwestycja na Wawrze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brak okien, wylane podłogi.

----------


## zbyszekz5

Ja polecam firmę z mazur  - mistrzowie w wykonaniu okien drewnianych i cena bardzo bardzo bardzo przystępna (montują również bramy garażowe i robią drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne drewniane na zamówienie  - kupiłem 18 sztuk prawie wszystkie HS-y. Bardzo dużo mają wykonanych inwestycji w Warszawie i okolicach chętnie ich klienci pokazują wykonane i zamontowane okna przez tą firmę 
Śliwiński 503072182 lub numer do syna 508326636.

Ja zanim się zdecydowałem obejrzałem 6 inwestycji wykonanych przez tą firmę - okna robią wrażenie!!!!!

----------


## gosiasad

> Ja poszukuje bardzo dobrych tynkarzy do tynków cementowo - wapiennych. Inwestycja na Wawrze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Brak okien, wylane podłogi.


Ja co prawda mam gipsowe ale w okresie decyzji i poszukiwań do cem. - wap.  polecano mi p. Bogdana (607 893 782). 
Rozmawiałam z jednym z inwestorów, potwierdził polecenie ale lepiej zobaczyć samemu i ocenić (przekonałam się na własnej skórze  :bash: )

----------


## doktorant

Poszukuję firmy z oknami. Jakaś godna polecenia zza południowej granicy Warszawy?

----------


## doktorant

Doszła jeszcze firma od elewacji. Chciałbym przed zimą położyć styropian na ścianach.

----------


## um_o

Witajcie Forumowicze,

Jesteśmy z żoną dopiero na początku drogi do własnego domu. 
Czytamy forum od jakiegoś czasu, jednak dopiero teraz zdecydowaliśmy się założyć własne konto i zacząć się udzielać  :smile: 

Na początek do białej listy wykonawców chcemy dopisać biuro architektoniczne Z3Z Architekci, które zaprojektowało nasz wymarzony domek  :smile:  Wszystko poszło sprawnie, chociaż nie super szybko, ale my też od początku mówiliśmy, że się nam nie spieszy. Cena bardzo przystępna, jak na projekt indywidualny w Warszawie  :smile: 

Dzięki Waszym wpisom spisaliśmy sobie listę kilku poleconych firm budowlanych do których rozesłaliśmy zapytanie o ofertę na stan surowy i deweloperski. 
Na "shortlistę" trafiły dwie firmy: DTM i Espiro Property. Szczerze mówiąc mamy bardzo duży zgryz, gdyż oferty są bardzo podobne. Czy możecie podzielić się doświadczeniami we współpracy z tymi firmami? Z obiema firmami mamy bardzo dobry kontakt. Szybko reagują, nanoszą poprawki, dużo podpowiadają, mają fajne pomysły. 

Zapytania wysłaliśmy jeszcze do innych firm, które nas trochę rozczarowały: Auris (szybka odpowiedź, ale wysoka cena); DQM (długo czekaliśmy na odzew, ostatecznie dostaliśmy ofertę na stan surowy - cena z kosmosu, kilka dni później miała być oferta na stan deweloperski, ale się już nie odezwali); Cupriak Development (oferta przyszła w miarę szybko, ale była bardzo ogólnikowa, jak by w ogóle nie przeczytali naszego projektu, umawialiśmy się na spotkanie, jednak gdy mieli potwierdzić termin, to już się nie odezwali). 

To tyle z naszych doświadczeń  :smile:  Chłoniemy wiedzę i postaramy się na bieżąco dzielić naszymi doświadczeniami  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## SGS2013

> Poszukuję firmy z oknami. Jakaś godna polecenia zza południowej granicy Warszawy?


Spróbuj u przedstawiciela MS (www. oknoterm. com).   Serwis dobrze reaguje na na różne, nawet drobne niedociągnięcia - przyjeżdżają i poprawiają.

----------


## ania0180

Witam, prosze o radę bo słabo się znam na tematyce budów i remontów a niestety muszę się zająć remontem domu. Szukam firmy która podjałaby się wykonania elewacji a własciwie poprawienia starej (głównie chodzi o malowanie na nowo, nie trzeba ocieplać jedynie uzupełnic tam gdzie odpadło) dużego budynku wolnostojącego dwu rodzinnego (3 kondygnacje) plus pomalowania elewacji 3 budynków gospodarczych plusotynkowania komina plus dobudowy małego ganku według planu. Być może konieczne będzie izolowanie pionowe fundamentu.  Termin: wrzesień. Dziękuje za ewentualne informacje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ElemenT

> Na "shortlistę" trafiły dwie firmy: DTM i Espiro Property. Szczerze mówiąc mamy bardzo duży zgryz, gdyż oferty są bardzo podobne. Czy możecie podzielić się doświadczeniami we współpracy z tymi firmami? Z obiema firmami mamy bardzo dobry kontakt. Szybko reagują, nanoszą poprawki, dużo podpowiadają, mają fajne pomysły.


Obie firmy mają na utrzymaniu duże biura, także za to też się płaci. Mniejsze firmy wezmą mniejsze pieniądze a budowa wyglądać będzie tak samo.

Wyceniałem w espiro swój dom (wycena z 2014), na starcie każą sobie płacić:

Zaplecze socjalne dla pracowników
Kontener socjalny na śmieci bytowe o poj. 1 m3
Toaleta przenośna (WC chatka)
Tablica informacyjna

5400 netto

- gdzie inna ekipa swoją przyczepkę wstawia w cenie, wc na 3 miesiące kosztuje 450zł (wc chatka) a śmieci bytowe odjeżdżają razem z kontenerem na gruz, tablica informacyjna to 20 zł.

i tak każdy etap budowy, ceny z sufitu. To, że mówią że mają swój tartak i skład to taki marketing :] Podziękowałem bo umiem liczyć.

DTM wyceniło mi moją budowę 3 miesiące później - ot taka obsuwka  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

> a śmieci bytowe odjeżdżają razem z kontenerem na gruz, tablica informacyjna to 20 zł.


Zgadza się u mnie do stanu developerskiego wyjechało juz z 7 kontenerów KP7 czyli jakies 2500 mnie to kosztowało. Zależy ile oni liczą tych kontenerów w podanej cenie. W każdym razie utylizacja odpadów to jest znaczący koszt budowy

Pomieszczenie socjalne pracowników to juz problem wykonawcy. Jak mieszkają na budowie to przypilnują, ale jak mieszkają poza budową to oszczedzisz na prądzie

----------


## um_o

> i tak każdy etap budowy, ceny z sufitu. To, że mówią że mają swój tartak i skład to taki marketing :] Podziękowałem bo umiem liczyć.
> 
> DTM wyceniło mi moją budowę 3 miesiące później - ot taka obsuwka


ElemenT: ostatecznie zdecydowałeś się na system gospodarczy czy wziąłeś inną firmę?

----------


## ElemenT

Wziołem inna firmę 40 tyś taniej do sso, potem wszystko sam organizowałem/organizuje.

Jeszcze mi się przypomniało z wycen, że dach wycenili na 62 tyś netto (dachówka ceramiczna, okna połaciowe itd) a ja go zrobiłem z Dachluxem i Panem Januszem Kępą (pozdrawiam i polecam) za 40 tyś ale brutto  :wink:  z droższą dachówką (Meyer holsen piano).

----------


## Karolewskiej

Jestem po pierwszych rozmowach z firma Espiro Property.

Czy ktos budowal z nimi dom i moze sie podzielic wrazeniami? Interesuje mnie jak wypada ich cena na tle innych, czy nie oszukuja na materialach (wzgledem tych z oferty), czy trzymaja terminow itd.

----------


## asc

Jako wykonawcę schodów polecam wielokrotnie wymienianego p. Darka Lasek. 608 404 823
Świetny fachowiec, który potrafi doradzić i wykonac profesjonalnie swoją pracę.

----------


## pepa

szukam kierownika budowy-ale takiego co sie interesuje tematem.
30 km na zachód Warszawy
dzięki

----------


## GraMar

> Witam, prosze o radę bo słabo się znam na tematyce budów i remontów a niestety muszę się zająć remontem domu. Szukam firmy która podjałaby się wykonania elewacji a własciwie poprawienia starej (głównie chodzi o malowanie na nowo, nie trzeba ocieplać jedynie uzupełnic tam gdzie odpadło) dużego budynku wolnostojącego dwu rodzinnego (3 kondygnacje) plus pomalowania elewacji 3 budynków gospodarczych plusotynkowania komina plus dobudowy małego ganku według planu. Być może konieczne będzie izolowanie pionowe fundamentu.  Termin: wrzesień. Dziękuje za ewentualne informacje. Pozdrawiam.


U mnie kończą elewację na nowym domu, ale na mojej ulicy zaraz zaczynają renowację domu i może przyjedziesz wkrótce obejrzeć ich pracę. Trzeba pilnować i sprawdzać, ale poprawiają bez szemrania. To firma rodzinna, od lat razem pracują- ojciec, synowie, szwagrowie, wujki...

----------


## ElemenT

Swoje ostatnie posty polecające wrzucałem dawno temu. Czas na aktualizację.

Polecam po kolei wg pamięci:

Dachlux (Wał Miedzeszyński) wraz z wykonawcą Januszem Kępą - dachówka płaska meyera, okna połaciowe, obróbki blacharskie - jest git. (grudzień 2014).

AquaCentrum Ekologia - za odwierty pod studnie (30m) oraz obudowę wód podziemnych i złożenie do kupy całości tak bym miał wodę w domu (marzec 2015)

Elektryka Rafała Puchałę - Rafsystem - poprawki po elektryku partaczu (co ciekawe dużo droższym), okablowaniu całego domu, skrzynki 2 i przyłącze (kwiecień 2015)

Alm-At  z Ząbek - systemy alarmowe - za szybkie położenie kabli i uruchomienie alarmu po tym jak inny alarmiarz wystawił do wiatru (maj 2015).

Anatak - tynki gipsowe i cementowo wapienne (w łazienkach i kotłowni) - terminy torchę się przesuwały bo Pan Tomek chorował, ale wszystko porobione jak trzeba (czerwiec 2015)

GP-Lux z Józefowa - bezproblemowy montaż bramy garażowej Normstahl (czerwiec 2015).

Budmar Kucharski - montaż szamba bezodpływowego / podłączenie / kominek / kopanie - na gotowo (czerwiec 2015).

Oculux - montaż okien (wszystko pięknie wyszło) i Gebauer za wykonanie samych okien - get malina (czerwiec 2015).

Cal za wykonanie drzwi - montaż jakaś ekipa z Bartyckiej ale nie polecam bo szkoda gadać.

STD Nasiłowski za szybkie wykonanie instalacji gazowej wewnętrznej - i dużo taniej względem konkurencji.

Polecił bym jeszcze gości od odkurzacza gdyby nie wyryli otworu 110 na rurkę 50...

----------


## gaap

> Ja co prawda mam gipsowe ale w okresie decyzji i poszukiwań do cem. - wap.  polecano mi p. Bogdana (607 893 782). 
> Rozmawiałam z jednym z inwestorów, potwierdził polecenie ale lepiej zobaczyć samemu i ocenić (przekonałam się na własnej skórze )


Pana Bogdana (607 893 782) mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. Robił u mnie tynki w maju tego roku. Jeśli potrzeba więcej info zapraszam na priv.

----------


## gaap

Poszukuję firmy która doprowadzi wodę z własnej studni do budynku, postawi hydrofor, odżelaziacz, zmiękczacz, system płukania filtrów, itd.
Ktoś przerabiał temat zażelazionej wody? napewno  :wink:

----------


## Adam626

> Poszukuję firmy która doprowadzi wodę z własnej studni do budynku, postawi hydrofor, odżelaziacz, zmiękczacz, system płukania filtrów, itd.
> Ktoś przerabiał temat zażelazionej wody? napewno


W Warszawie? Temat raczej nie do przejścia. Co najwyzej do podlewania ogrodu.

----------


## anatak

> Swoje ostatnie posty polecające wrzucałem dawno temu. Czas na aktualizację.
> 
> Polecam po kolei wg pamięci:
> 
> Dachlux (Wał Miedzeszyński) wraz z wykonawcą Januszem Kępą - dachówka płaska meyera, okna połaciowe, obróbki blacharskie - jest git. (grudzień 2014).
> 
> AquaCentrum Ekologia - za odwierty pod studnie (30m) oraz obudowę wód podziemnych i złożenie do kupy całości tak bym miał wodę w domu (marzec 2015)
> 
> Elektryka Rafała Puchałę - Rafsystem - poprawki po elektryku partaczu (co ciekawe dużo droższym), okablowaniu całego domu, skrzynki 2 i przyłącze (kwiecień 2015)
> ...


dziękujemy raz jeszcze za polecenie, prawda z terminami się trochę przesuwało, ale liczy się efekt końcowy  :smile: 
a rehabilitacja znów przerwana niestety
pozdrawiamy

----------


## ivy17

> dziękujemy raz jeszcze za polecenie, prawda z terminami się trochę przesuwało, ale liczy się efekt końcowy 
> a rehabilitacja znów przerwana niestety
> pozdrawiamy


Życzę powrotu do zdrowia bo polecam kolejnym doskonałą jakość  :Smile:

----------


## anatak

> Życzę powrotu do zdrowia bo polecam kolejnym doskonałą jakość


dziękuję, przy ciężkiej pracy nie tak łatwo odpocząć i zregenerować siły, ale walczę i się nie daję  :smile:

----------


## kato77

Witam,
startuję z budową we wrześniu, ekipę do SSO, kierbuda mam z forum, przyszła kolej na materiały. Czy ktoś może polecić:
- skład ze stalą (bardzo dużo stali  :sad: 
- styrodurem (pod płytę fundamentową) 
- a przede wszystkim będę potrzebował ok. 350m3 piachu zasypowego (okolice Wilanowa)
Z dotychczasowej skromnej współpracy mogę polecić:
- elektryka, p. Rafała Adamczyka, polecanego na forum za prowizorkę budowlaną,
- studniarzy: http://www.studniehydrosfera.pl/ - uczciwi, solidni

----------


## zbigor

> Witam,
> startuję z budową we wrześniu, ekipę do SSO, kierbuda mam z forum, przyszła kolej na materiały. Czy ktoś może polecić:
> - skład ze stalą (bardzo dużo stali 
> - styrodurem (pod płytę fundamentową) 
> - a przede wszystkim będę potrzebował ok. 350m3 piachu zasypowego (okolice Wilanowa)
> Z dotychczasowej skromnej współpracy mogę polecić:
> - elektryka, p. Rafała Adamczyka, polecanego na forum za prowizorkę budowlaną,
> - studniarzy: http://www.studniehydrosfera.pl/ - uczciwi, solidni


Witam sąsiada  :smile: 
Stal brałem z okolic Tarczyna w sumie coś koło 8 ton  Andrzej tel. 516 650 516. Był najtańszy. Ma też inne budowlane rzeczy. jak papa, drut wiązałkowy, Ilość stali ma małe znaczenie Najwyzej będzie wiecej kursów  :smile: 
Piach -8 wywrotek po 30 ton brałem od Zenka 501 380 095. Zenek mieszka w Powsinie a ma bazę na Kępie Zawadowskiej. Robił mi też wykop koparką obrotową. Wyszło taniej niż najtańsza oferta koparkoładowarką.
XPS 300kPa marki Finnfoam bralem z Kenpolu na Bartyckiej.  W zeszłym roku mieli najlepsze ceny - coś koło 410 zł płaciłem-  i dostawę gratis. W tym roku robiłem rozeznanie i rownież chyba u nich zamówię bo cena dalej jest konkurencyjna i towar jest z reguły od ręki.

----------


## gaap

Witam,

Poszukuję wykonawcy podbitki dachowej z płyt HPL. Jeśli ktoś ma doświadczenie w temacie, proszę o kontakt.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam sąsiada 
> Stal brałem z okolic Tarczyna w sumie coś koło 8 ton  Andrzej tel. 516 650 516. Był najtańszy. Ma też inne budowlane rzeczy. jak papa, drut wiązałkowy, Ilość stali ma małe znaczenie Najwyzej będzie wiecej kursów 
> Piach -8 wywrotek po 30 ton brałem od Zenka 501 380 095. Zenek mieszka w Powsinie a ma bazę na Kępie Zawadowskiej. Robił mi też wykop koparką obrotową. Wyszło taniej niż najtańsza oferta koparkoładowarką.
> XPS 300kPa marki Finnfoam bralem z Kenpolu na Bartyckiej.  W zeszłym roku mieli najlepsze ceny - coś koło 410 zł płaciłem-  i dostawę gratis. W tym roku robiłem rozeznanie i rownież chyba u nich zamówię bo cena dalej jest konkurencyjna i towar jest z reguły od ręki.


a mnie pominales w zapytaniu. Akurat finnfoam tez mam od reki, pytanie czy akurat taka grubosc  :big tongue:

----------


## zbigor

> a mnie pominales w zapytaniu. Akurat finnfoam tez mam od reki, pytanie czy akurat taka grubosc


Łaskawco  :big grin:  moja szklana kula ostatnio słabo działa  :big grin: 
Ale nic straconego. Kuzyn na dniach  rusza z trzema  bliźniakami - zapodam namiar  :yes:

----------


## doktorant

Po SSO przychodzi czas na dalsza budowę.
Możecie polecić mi dostawców?
Poszukuję hurtowni ze styropianem oraz wełną szklaną + klej i siatka.
Poszukuję hurtowni z różnoraką hydrauliką, to znaczy rurki do podłogówki, do wody etc.

Poszukuję także firmy od elewacji, aby mi położyła ten styropian.
Teraz najważniejsze, czy znacie dobra firmę od pomp ciepła? To znaczy od wiercenia po instalację aparatury.

----------


## zbigor

Styropiany itp - Kenpol z Bartyckiej. Jest o tyle wygodnie że towar nie jest wirtualny. Jeśli zabraknie Ci pół metra styropianu czy styroduru to jedziesz i kupujesz a nie czekasz nie wiadomo na co.
Hydraulika... hmmm.. nie wiem czego oczekujesz ale odwiedź Onninen w Piasecznie . Tuż za hotelem Desilva na Puławskiej.  Brałem od nich trochę gratów z elektryki i być może wezmę wyposażenie kotłowni. Typową hydraulike ma też BIMS - mój hydraulik u nich bierze towar. W Konstancinie masz Respol.  Dużo w tego typu hurtowniach zależy od handlowca...
Musisz jednak mieć na uwadze że żadna hurtownia nie da Ci takich cen jak dostaniesz w necie.
Ale są wyjątki.  Np w Bricomanie w Wilanowie rurki Tigris z Wavina do podłogówki były na poziomie cen z neta. Podobnie z kablami 3x1,5 czy 3x2,5  do elektryki. Dlatego elektrykę mam na kablach z Bricomana.  I były to ceny nieosiągalne w hurtowniach dla kogoś kto nie ma dużych rabatów.
Odnośnie pomp ciepła nie pomogę. Widząc jakie kłopoty miało kilku moich znajomych  dałem sobie spokój i pociągnąłem gaz.

----------


## asiemka

> Poszukuję firmy która doprowadzi wodę z własnej studni do budynku, postawi hydrofor, odżelaziacz, zmiękczacz, system płukania filtrów, itd.
> Ktoś przerabiał temat zażelazionej wody? napewno


U mnie na relacji studnia-hydrofor pracował hydraulik, a uzdatnianiem wody zajmowała się firma TW Mezar. Studnia jest na Białołęce. Przed uzdatnianiem żelaza było ponad 12000 μg/l, tj. 60 razy więcej niż dopuszczalna zawartość (manganu "tylko" 20 x więcej, niż dopuszczalne). Po uzdatnieniu żelaza i manganu praktycznie nie ma. Zarówno hydraulika, jak i firmę TW Mezar szczerze polecam. Po więcej szczegółów zapraszam do kontaktu mailowego.

----------


## asiemka

Czy po północno-wschodniej stronie Warszawy jest betoniarnia godna polecenia? 3-4 lata temu korzystałam z usług firmy Bet-Mark, ale zdaje się, że już nie istnieje...

----------


## flyer2

Ja brałem beton z betoniarni Hydrobudowy przy ul.Chlubnej./Choszczówka./Robią bardzo dobrej jakości beton, mają własne laboratorium.

----------


## wicher12

jako że kończę przygodę z budową to mogę polecić z własnego doświadczenia:

Glazura - Pan Jacek tel. 604620665 email:[email protected] - ułożenie wszystkich płytek salon, schody wejściowe, dwie łazienki, balkony, hol - powiem tak, igła  :smile: 
wszystkie spadki z poziomicą układane w kabinie prysznicowej z odpływem liniowym, tak samo z zabudową wanny - nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Pan Jacek w wolnej chwili robi również zabudowy poddaszy, pułki pod sufitem, gipsy, malowanie wałkiem lub agregatem no chałupa na tip top. Jak trzeba towar sam dowozi jak zabraknie i nie stresuje inwestora  :smile:  POLECAM bo płytki są ułożone IDEALNIE !!!!!!!!!!!
Mogę też polecić hydraulika Darka tel. 692463640 email:[email protected] - cała instalacja, podłogówka, centralny odkurzacz, solary. Tak samo robota z materiałem, nigdzie nie trzeba latać i co jest dobre Pan Darek nie robi na chińskich materiałach, jak mówi musi wytrzymać 30 lat  :smile:

----------


## marimag

Poszukuję ekipy/fachowca do zrobienia podłogi z betonu dekoracyjnego.
Ma byc tanio, solidnie i na lata.
Ot takie science fiction  :roll eyes: 

Polecicie kogos ?

----------


## Adam626

> Typową hydraulike ma też BIMS - mój hydraulik u nich bierze towar. W Konstancinie masz Respol.  Dużo w tego typu hurtowniach zależy od handlowca...
> Musisz jednak mieć na uwadze że żadna hurtownia nie da Ci takich cen jak dostaniesz w necie


Nie polecam hurtowni Bims. Po pierwsze żeby tam kupowac musisz miec konto - i jesli chcesz kupowac na to musisz byc upowazniony pisemnie. Mozesz załozyc na siebie konto (jesli masz DG) ale wtedy dostajesz ceny bez rabatu czyli około 2x drożej niż w necie i drożej niż w castoramach etc. Porażka szczególnie że asortyment mają nieduży tzn nie zawsze znajdziesz to czego potrzebujesz nawet przy tak popularnym asortymencie jak otuliny do rur. Nie warto tam robić zakupów ani wiązać się w ogóle z tym sklepem. Chyba ze zakupy na konto hydraulika

----------


## autorus

A ja polecam kolegę Vadiola z forum, u mnie w dzienniku są fotki z jego realizacji. Ogólnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić, Vadiol na budowie jest od 8 rano do 18 a jak trzeba tez i później zostawał. I tak bite 5 tygodni. Nie przypominam sobie tak punktualnej osoby u mnie na budowie. A to tylko jedna z jego zalet  :smile: 

POLECAM  :smile:

----------


## combo

Szukam kogoś z traktorkiem ogrodnicznym do przeorania działki po budowie. rejon grodzisk mazowiecki

----------


## autorus

ja poszukuje wykonawcy który ułoży mi ścianę z desek  :smile:

----------


## gandolf

> Witam,
> Polecam pierwszą ekipę która zasłużyła u mnie na wyróżnienie - a różnie z ekipami na budowie bywało.
> Polecam dekarzy. Pan Andrzej tel. 888808818. Byli wcześniej polecani na forum i stąd ich znalazłem.
> Robili u mnie deskowanie, papowanie, łacenie i krycie dachówką Tegalit.
> Projekt bardzo trudny - Dach 450 m.kw., bardzo połamany, z szerokim 1m gzymsem po obrycie, 4 kominy, 5 okna dachowe, lukarny, rynny i mnóstwo szczegółów z blacharki.
> Dekarze bardzo, bardzo dokładni (naprawdę wyjatkowo!), podchodzą z sercem do każdego szczegółu, robią dach nie na kilka lat lecz na dużo dłużej. 
> Wyliczają dokładnie potrzebne elementy, doradzają, słuchają potrzeb inwestora. NAPRAWDĘ POLECAM - na priv mogę przesłać zdjącia z tego co wykonali u mnie, a mam sporo.
> Kolejne sprawdzone ekipy opiszę jak skończą z sukcesem swoje zadania. O złych i średnich nie piszę
> Pozdrawiam


Dodaję do mojej poprzedniej rekomendacji:
- ALARMY p. Robert Pieprzycki 501142806 rewelacja, profesjonalny super dokładny, chwalony też przez inne ekipy zajmujące się alarmami.
- HYDRAULIKA - Robert Odolski 501435426 zna się na temacie od A do Z. Żałuję że nie spotkałem go przed wykonaniem całej instalacji. Firma działa jak przystało na XXI wiek - uczciwość, fachowość, terminowość. Zrobił u mnie profesjonalną kotłownię, poprawił to co było źle, dostarczył sprzęt (autoryzowany dystrybutor) i serwisuje jak należy
- WYKOŃCZENIA - Tomek 600 473 145. Absolutny geniusz. Zrobił ze swoją ekipą mnóstwo prac - ocieplenia, tynki, łazienki, malowanie, elewację z kamienia. Robią wszystko jak dla siebie. Dyscyplina i super dokładność. Całe łazienki w kamieniu i mozaiki w holu (marmur, trawertyn) zrobili genialnie. bardzo polecam choć sam mam problem żeby złapać u nich termin na drobne pomysły, które się pojawiają jeszcze,
- SCHODY DREWNIANE - Dariusz Lasek 608404823 cierpliwy w stosunku do klienta i zdolny. Robi ładne schody
- BRAMY GARAŻOWE i AUTOMATY p. Byśkiniewicz - Bramstal 603589919 jednym słowem - fachowiec
- DRZWI WEJŚCIOWE - Styl Drzwi tel. w necie - potrafią zrobić dowolnie wymyślone

-

----------


## andro4

Jeśli chodzi o betoniarnię po północno-wschodniej stronie Warszawy, to ja korzystałem z usług firmy Budet Sp.J. (niedaleko Starostwa Powiatowego w Legionowie) i jestem zadowolony. Cenowo tez można się dogadać.

----------


## marimag

Nie z mojego doswiadczenia ale wiem, ze polecaja sobie BOSTA na Marywilskiej - betoniarnia.

----------


## gaap

Dzięki asiemka za namiary na uzdatnianie wody!

----------


## gaap

Szukam wykonawcy do podłogi z żywicy poliuretanowej. Jakieś doświadczenia na forum?

----------


## vadiol

> A ja polecam kolegę Vadiola z forum, u mnie w dzienniku są fotki z jego realizacji. Ogólnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić, Vadiol na budowie jest od 8 rano do 18 a jak trzeba tez i później zostawał. I tak bite 5 tygodni. Nie przypominam sobie tak punktualnej osoby u mnie na budowie. A to tylko jedna z jego zalet 
> 
> POLECAM


Bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## doarka

Witam,

Szukam godnego polecenia producenta parapetów dębowych z okolic W-wy i nie tylko.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mikolaj5

Moje Rekomendacje  (wg kolejności prac):
Architekt Z3Z - projekt domu     Przede wszystkim, to po prostu bardzo ładne indywidualne projekty. Słuchają potrzeb inwestora i potrafią przełożyć to na finalny projekt (mój opis miał prawie 200 stron  :big tongue: ).  Poprawki i zmiany koncepcji to nie problem. W „zadufanym” warszawskim gronie architektów - prawdziwa perełka!  :big tongue: 

Architekt Roland Stańczyk RS STUDIO - wnętrza. Pan Roland to solidna firma. Nie żadne esy floresy  :smile:  Ogromna wiedza o materiałach, wymiarach, roli i funkcjonalności wnętrz. Dla mnie taką właśnie rolę powinien pełnić architekt wnętrz - jestem przekonany że zainwestowane tu środki przełożą się na oszczędności na etapie wykończenia.

Koparka - Pan Paweł Prze-sympatyczny i prze-pomocny i prze-nie ma problemu człowiek. W ocenie innych ekip, to jedna z „szybszych i dokładniejszych koparek”. U nas nadzorował także transport piasku do płyty.

Przyłącze Wody – Pan Mikołaj Trębiński      Szybcy i wściekli. Dobry kontakt i terminowość (u nas koncepcja, termin itd. podłączenia wody zmieniały się aż za często)I choć przyjechali nieco nieprzygotowani .. bo bez koparki! (sic)  :big tongue:  to i tak gotowi byli w terminie oddać pracę. Nie obyło się bez przygód, ale sukces był. Na koniec dnia „0” popłynęła woda. Konkurencyjne ceny w stosunku do innych firm przyłączeniowych, które (moim skromnym zdaniem) za tą relatywnie prostą pracę liczą sobie po prostu jakieś absurdalne stawki ..

Płyta fundamentowa - T.Brinkmann Wykonawca na pewno z górnego decyla, jakich jeszcze mało w naszym kraju (choć coraz więcej). No przede wszystkim możliwość konsultacji i mega fachowa wiedza o produkcie jakim jest płyta. W połączeniu z ogromnym doświadczeniem. Bardzo dobre materiały.
Subiektywnie, dlaczego warto z TB? Dziś płytę chce i może wykonać każdy. Oczywiście lepszą lub gorszą. Ale .. kto ją poprawnie zaprojektuje? A tu mamy porządnie przeliczony projekt – u nas podwójna płyta, gdzie jedna wchodzi pod drugą, płyty są odizolowane od siebie. Ale też bardzo szybko wszystko się dzieje i trzeba pilnować wymiarów  :smile: 

Mury - Pan Mirek Gencel  Ocena maksymalna 6/6. Dodatkowo Pan Mirek doradza gdzie może. Dla budującego systemem zleceń, to dodatkowa nieoceniona pomoc.
W trakcie 1,5 miesięcznej realizacji miałem wizyty gdzieś z 5-6 inwestorów planujących budowę. Wszyscy po obejrzeniu murów od razu decydowali się na współpracę z Panem Mirkiem. Tyle w temacie.

----------


## Siwo

Aktywność na forum mam na razie zerową ale remont generalny domu właśnie trwa więc od czegoś można zacząć.
Sporo namiarów mam właśnie stąd więc też podzielę się swoim rekomendacjami.

 - okna i parapety www.artex-okna.pl, byli w Wołominie, teraz przenieśli się do Tłuszcza. Tanio, szybko i sprawnie.

- elektryka – wielokrotnie polecany na forum Rafał Puchała tel. 609-336-728

- wylewki z mixokreta Robert Klubowicz 510 305 700

----------


## T0MII

Ze swojej strony chciałbym polecić dwie bardzo solidne ekipy które obsługiwały budowę moją i moich rodziców.

Pierwsza z ekip to nie raz już tu wspominany Finlandia od okien i drzwi. Pan Paweł razem z żoną wiele nam doradzili i podpowiedzieli przy sprzedaży. Pan Paweł również podpowiedział jak przygotować wnęki do  montażu (montaż na foliach okiennych). Ekipa słowna, terminowa i dokładna. Dla mnie sporym plusem jest obecność Finlandi we wszystkich etapach. Pomiary wykonywał osobiście Pan Paweł, zamówienie było przez niego sprawdzane i na montażu również mamy Pana Pawła z dwoma montażystami. Z okien, drzwi i ich montażu jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Namiary forumowy finlandia lub na stronie http://www.alterdom.pl/

Kolejną ekipą z której jestem zadowolony są tynkarze wewnętrzni. Tynki cementowo-wapienne z worka (TYNK MASZYNOWY LEKKI ATLAS - tynk cementowo-wapienny kat. III) wykonywane agregatem i zacierane mechanicznie. U nas idą bez gładzi pod malowanie. Generalnie ekipa bezobsługowa, byle by mieli prąd i wodę. Towar zamawiają sami (mają dobre ceny w hurtowni). Sami również załatwiają listwy przyokienne (stosują tylko Protektory) i kątowniki. Firma rodzinna - ojciec z 2 synami. Miło, kulturalnie i bez jakiegokolwiek picia na budowie. Oczywiście jeśli ktoś by chciał zobaczyć efekt ich pracy to zapraszam do siebie na budowę.  Namiary Leszek Dzięcioł 600 579 631

----------


## combo

Szukam kogoś od ocieplenia poddaszy i zabudowy KG. Termin ASAP tzn wrzesień - październik 2015. Może ktoś wolny jest i zna się na temacie?? Lokalizacja Grodzisk Mazowiecki, pow ok 100m2

----------


## Brwinów

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić ekipę do instalacji WM w budynku. Projekt już jest, chodzi i wykonawcę.

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## gosiasad

Nam robiła znana z forum TORA z Częstochowy z zaznaczeniem, że p. Marek Giermek. 
Jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## gosiasad

> Moje Rekomendacje  (wg kolejności prac):
> ..............................
> Mury - Pan Mirek Gencel  Ocena maksymalna 6/6. Dodatkowo Pan Mirek doradza gdzie może. Dla budującego systemem zleceń, to dodatkowa nieoceniona pomoc.
> W trakcie 1,5 miesięcznej realizacji miałem wizyty gdzieś z 5-6 inwestorów planujących budowę. Wszyscy po obejrzeniu murów od razu decydowali się na współpracę z Panem Mirkiem. Tyle w temacie.


Zgadzam się w 100%.  :smile:  Szkoda że takich ludzi na palcach można policzyć,
tym bardziej, że już na trzech firmach/ludziach z białej listy forum się zawiodłam.

----------


## Brwinów

> Nam robiła znana z forum TORA z Częstochowy z zaznaczeniem, że p. Marek Giermek. 
> Jesteśmy zadowoleni.


A jakaś tańsza konkurencja Tory ?

----------


## zbigor

> A jakaś tańsza konkurencja Tory ?


Gomar z Radomia.

----------


## yart

Zdecydowanie GOMAR z Radomia. Oferta niższa dużo od tory, wykonanie bez zarzutu

----------


## gaap

Mijają kolejne miesiące budowlanej przygody i kilka nazwisk do poleciania:

Selki (Misiaczki) - Ociplenie dachu, poddasze, zabudowa KG. Super!!!
Brama garażowa - RAPI z Piaseczna. Wszystko super sprawnie.
Prace Ciesielskie - Sylwester Waleńdziewski tel. 602-266-963. Podejmuje się praktycznie każdego wyzwania.
Konstukcyjne drewno klejone - Siekierki Lesniewski i Synowie. Konkurencyjne ceny i dobra współpraca.

Pozdrowienia budującym

----------


## Mikolaj5

> A jakaś tańsza konkurencja Tory ?


WM - Pan Marek (kangaxx)
http://www.energowent.com.pl/

----------


## autorus

Także polecam kangaxx, u mnie robił  :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

Po różnych niemiłych przygodach wreszcie mogę polecić kolejnego wykonawcę.

Pan Mariusz ( tel. 511 195 169) od wykończeniówki pozwolił mi odbudować wiarę w ludzi. 
Podwieszane sufity, glazura i cała reszta towarzysząca przy wykończaniu zrobiona tak, że nawet ja nie mam się do czego przyczepić.
Jeśli zdarzyła się jakaś skucha - natychmiast poprawiona i to jeszcze z przeprosinami.
Takich ludzi warto polecać.
(Był moment, kiedy stwierdziliśmy, że dom wykończy nas nie my jego :cry: )

----------


## Brwinów

> WM - Pan Marek (kangaxx)
> http://www.energowent.com.pl/


dzięki za namiar

----------


## kipi

Czy macie kogoś do polecenia kto niedrogo obłoży schody drewnem?

Ja se swojej strony mogę polecić montera do napędu do bramy, tel 602171388. Siedziba firmy w Nowej Iwicznej, więc zasięg działania pewnie na Warszawę i okolice. Montaż przebiegł bardzo profesjonalnie, rzetelnie, co prawda dość długo się zeszło, ale za to wszystko ładnie wyregulowane.

----------


## yaco181

Witam. Polecam p.Mirka 600 500 092. Nie wiem czy niedrogo ale wiem, ze bedzie solidnie i pieknie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nimloth

Witam serdecznie,poszukuje ekipe do wykonania tarasu - Warszawa Bialoleka.
Macie jakies sprawdzone ekipy ?

----------


## Mikolaj5

A czy możecie ogrodnika polecić? Od realizacji ogrodu - ziemia, przesadzenia itp. Nie od przycięcia krzaczków.

----------


## kipi

> Witam. Polecam p.Mirka 600 500 092. Nie wiem czy niedrogo ale wiem, ze bedzie solidnie i pieknie  Pozdrawiam


Dzięki Panie Jacku  :Smile:

----------


## GraMar

Witam.
Czy możecie polecić kogoś do wykonania i zamontowania metalowej barierki balkonowej od czoła lub od spodu balkonu?
Także potrzebne barierki przy schodkach wejściowych.
Dziękuję.

----------


## tgrzebien

Witam, skończyłem SSO i poszukuję na następny rok kogoś od tynków wewnętrznych i wylewek. Moglibyście kogoś polecić? Bo w sprawie tych dwóch rzeczy ciężko było znaleźć coś w tym temacie.

----------


## autorus

tynki Anatak,  podłogi Teka  :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

tynki Anatak, wylewki Grzegorz tel. 889 391 929 (nie z FM, ale wart polecenia)

----------


## B&T

Dzień dobry forumowicze! Potrzebna pomoc, mianowicie szukam glazurnika który dokończyć układanie płytek w domu, nic wymyslnego.  Okolice Błonia. Termin: jak najszybciej. 
Pozdrawiam b&t

Poszukuje rowniez stolarza do wykonania futryn i drzwi wewnetrznych w domu oraz innej zabudowy.

----------


## tgrzebien

> tynki Anatak,  podłogi Teka


A może jeszcze jakaś alternatywa. Żebym mógł porównać parę wycen  :smile: 
Najbardziej chodzi mi o tynki.

----------


## zbigor

> A może jeszcze jakaś alternatywa. Żebym mógł porównać parę wycen 
> Najbardziej chodzi mi o tynki.


Nie ma  :big grin:   :big tongue: 
Jak chcesz mieć ładne gładkie tynki to Anatak jest dobrym wyborem. Jak chcesz tanio to spokojnie znajdziesz tynki za 25zł/m2 
Ja tam dla paru groszy wolałem nie szukać dziury w całym. Szkoda nerwów.  W moim dzienniku budowy wrzuciłem kilka fotek. Tynki świeżutkie, jeszcze schną. Przyznam,  że codziennie patrzyłem jak Anatak i jego ekipa pracują. Kontrola jest w końcu najwyższą formą zaufania  :big grin:  
Wszystko zagruntowane odpowiednimi gruntami do danego podłoża, metalowe zbrojenia wystające np z podciągów czy nadproży  zabezpieczone antykorozyjnie dziury w ścianach gdzie ida kable albo hydraulika zabezpieczone  siatką i zaszpachlowane. 
Cytując klasyka "nie ma lipy"

----------


## combo

witam szukam wykonawcy balustrady na balkony. nie interesuje mnie kowalstwo artystyczne czy barierka z kwasówki tylko malowane proszkowo barierki w stylu nowoczesnym ala drabinka.

----------


## tonek1

Robert Jeżewski, kamieniarstwo budowalne. Jak by ktoś chciał podam numer na priv, mogę też pokazać zdjęcia, mamy półki i kominek z marmuru. Pełna profeska

----------


## Adam626

> witam szukam wykonawcy balustrady na balkony. nie interesuje mnie kowalstwo artystyczne czy barierka z kwasówki tylko malowane proszkowo barierki w stylu nowoczesnym ala drabinka.


popatrz na produkty Konsport i jeśli ok to np dystrybutor Widar

----------


## symultana

> Dzień dobry forumowicze! Potrzebna pomoc, mianowicie szukam glazurnika który dokończyć układanie płytek w domu, nic wymyslnego.  Okolice Błonia. Termin: jak najszybciej. 
> Pozdrawiam b&t
> 
> Poszukuje rowniez stolarza do wykonania futryn i drzwi wewnetrznych w domu oraz innej zabudowy.


Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić stolarza, Rafała Kozieł 606 334 362. Bardzo sympatyczny, cierpliwy, a co najważniejsze bardzo dokładny fachowiec. Robił mi całą zabudowę kuchni i łazienki. Wszystko jest wykonane co do milimetra, bardzo starannie.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> tynki Anatak,  podłogi Teka


jak zwykle dziękujemy za pamięć  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> tynki Anatak, wylewki Grzegorz tel. 889 391 929 (nie z FM, ale wart polecenia)


dziękujemy i pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> Nie ma  
> Jak chcesz mieć ładne gładkie tynki to Anatak jest dobrym wyborem. Jak chcesz tanio to spokojnie znajdziesz tynki za 25zł/m2 
> Ja tam dla paru groszy wolałem nie szukać dziury w całym. Szkoda nerwów.  W moim dzienniku budowy wrzuciłem kilka fotek. Tynki świeżutkie, jeszcze schną. Przyznam,  że codziennie patrzyłem jak Anatak i jego ekipa pracują. Kontrola jest w końcu najwyższą formą zaufania  
> Wszystko zagruntowane odpowiednimi gruntami do danego podłoża, metalowe zbrojenia wystające np z podciągów czy nadproży  zabezpieczone antykorozyjnie dziury w ścianach gdzie ida kable albo hydraulika zabezpieczone  siatką i zaszpachlowane. 
> Cytując klasyka "nie ma lipy"


dziękujemy za udaną współpracę i docenienie naszej pracy

----------


## zbigor

Garść kolejnych poleceń
Okna drewniane z firmy Słowińscy i brama garażowa Krispol - pan Jarek  - tel  885 154 640 z firmy Ventana z Bartyckiej
Przyłącze wody - Marcin 507 466 867 - trochę mało komunikatywny ale ma jedną zaletę. Dał najniższą cenę a skoro woda już płynie to czego chcieć więcej ? 
Instalacja wewnętrzna gazu - PegazPol  i szef tej firmy pan Bojanowski 602 257 978. Robił mi przyłącze gazu z ramienia PSG i dogadałem sie z nim też na instalację wewnętrzną. Wszystko sprawnie zrobione, cenowo  OK. 
Tynki wewnętrzne  gipsowe-  Anatak -  tu już nic wiecej nie musze dodawać  :smile:

----------


## BYQ

Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka z okolic Radzymina (chociaz dla osoby chcacej pracowac odleglosc nie powinna stanowic wyznacznika) do wykonania instalacji elektrycznej od A do Z.

----------


## adamfcb

> Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka z okolic Radzymina (chociaz dla osoby chcacej pracowac odleglosc nie powinna stanowic wyznacznika) do wykonania instalacji elektrycznej od A do Z.


602333732 Eryk

----------


## Brwinów

Witam,

Poszukuje hydraulika ( wod-kan + ogrzewanie podł.+ inst. pieca), mam już kilka kontaktów z forum, może jeszcze ktoś może polecić kogoś sprawdzonego ?

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Moniia i P

> Poszukuje sprawdzonego elektryka z okolic Radzymina (chociaz dla osoby chcacej pracowac odleglosc nie powinna stanowic wyznacznika) do wykonania instalacji elektrycznej od A do Z.




Rafał Adamczyk 502 640 580, jest z Okuniewa k / Halinowa

----------


## asc

Zbigniew Kapsukiewicz polecany wcześniej na forum

----------


## michal_basta

Polecam Pana Grzegorza, forumowego wingermana link i wklejam swoją opinię z wątku powyżej:

Tel: 692 867 776

"Zarejestrowałem się jedynie w celu wyrażenia opinii, stąd mała liczba postów. Mogę gorąco polecić Pana Grzegorza, który wykonywał kompleksowe wykończenie mojego mieszkania, począwszy od znacznych modyfikacji układu ścian, elektryki i instalacji wod-kan, poprzez tynki i malowanie, kompletne wykończenie łazienki + gres w pozostałej części mieszkania, kończąc na montażu oświetlenia. Pan Grzegorz jest bardzo komunikatywny, skrupulatny i nastawiony zdecydowanie na zadowolenie klienta na samym końcu. Podczas wykończenia zaglądałem do mieszkania raz na 3 tygodnie, gdyż wystarczał mi w zupełności kontakt telefoniczny i mailowy. Ponadto Pan Grzegorz ma wiele ciekawych pomysłów i sugestii na każdym kroku, co jest przydatne dla kogoś kto urządza mieszkanie po raz pierwszy albo chce urozmaicić swoje mieszkanie różnymi "bajerami". 
Na koniec dodam, że spośród wszystkich wykonawców wykończenia mieszkania (meble do zabudowy, podłoga, rolety, drzwi, itp itd) jedynie Pan Grzegorz zawsze był nieomylny i zawsze to co mówił miało potem swoje odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości, w przeciwieństwie do pozostałych ściemniaczy i kombinatorów."

----------


## Brwinów

> Zbigniew Kapsukiewicz polecany wcześniej na forum


widzę że ten Pan jest również na czarnej liście więc raczej podziękuje

----------


## Adam626

Brama wjazdowa do budynku - np Normstahl to wielokrotnie polecana firma RAPI www.rapi.eu 601 343 601 - przyjaźni i kompetentni ludzie, firma rodzinna.

Montaż ogrodzenia, bramy zewnętrznej i automatyka  http://embram.pl/ EMBRAM PRZEMYSŁAW KAMIŃSKI  507 105 354 - solidny wykonawca, terminowy i z dobrym podejściem do klienta

Ogrodzenia - dostawa elementów przęseł na zamówienie http://www.widar.waw.pl/  Dariusz Jankowski 662 288 034 - dealer firmy Konsport. W terminie, zgodnie z umową i bezproblemowo.

Obróbki blacharskie do 3 mb (mają tak długą giętarkę)- wyginanie daszków, sprzedaż materiałów na dachy - PHU Cer Bud 2 Cybulski Zbigniew (22)7239039 - robili mi dużo obróbek - dobra cena dobre wykonanie i przyjazna atmosfera - godni polecenia ludzie.

Kostka brukowa - "Michał kostka" 668 664 705  - dobre podejście do klienta, zrobi wszystko tak jak chcemy, cierpliwy, dobrze doradza i wydaje mi się solidne wykonanie (kostka, odwodnienia). Nie robi żadnych wizualizacji to pewien minus ale z drugiej strony na żywo decyzje się podejmuje dostosowując do uwarunkowań i widząc co i jak wychodzi. W moim przypadku takie podejście się sprawdziło. Z terminem była obsuwa z rozpoczęciem prac, słaby kontakt (wynika to z tego ze gosc cały czas ciezko pracuje na robocie a nie tylko zarządza i nie zawsze można się do niego dodzwonić). Ma elastyczne podejście.

----------


## Łukasz Kornecki

Czy mogę liczyć na waszą pomoc w znalezieniu dobrego wykonawcy SSO (bez płyty fundamentowej bo już jest)?

Z góry Wam dziękuje
Łukasz

----------


## Brwinów

oczywiście polecany Mirek Gencel 502711910

----------


## Brwinów

Witam,

Prośba o polecenie:

- elektryka 
- kogoś od alarmu
- do tynków wewnętrznych

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## Elena76

Polecam solidnego stolarza: Marek Tryniszewski, tel 508_161_116

U mnie wykonane: zabudowa kuchni, schody,  zabudowa łazienki  (kompozytowa), garderoby, szafa wiatrołap, szafki w sypialni.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam,
> 
> Prośba o polecenie:
> 
> - elektryka 
> - do tynków wewnętrznych
> 
> Z góry dziękuje


Piotr Modzelewski - elektryk - choć ktoś wcześniej pisał, że nie odbiera telefonów.  U nas cały czas coś kończy, odbiera lub oddzwania. 
p.Tomek ANATAK - tynki wewnętrzne (u nas gipsowe)
Obaj wzięci z białej listy FM

Potwierdzam: SSO - Mirek Gencel :smile:

----------


## kipi

.

----------


## coulignon

e-portego.pl Emil Goździcki. Bramy garażowe, automaty bramowe i domofony.  Polecam - jak sie umawia to przyjeżdża. Rzadka cecha :yes:

----------


## AnkkaQ

Witam,
poszukuję sprawdzonego /sprawdzonej / architekta wnętrz z Warszawy/okolic. 
Może ktoś z was zna, korzystał i może polecić?dzięki :smile:

----------


## Mateusz127

Witam poszukuje dekarzy do położenia blachodachówki prawdopodobnie Plannja  i wszelkie obróbki plus orynnowanie, dach kopertowy ok.300m, 8okien dachowych plus wyłaz, w sumie 3 kominy , praca w okolicach Łomianek, start krycia końcówka listopada. Czy macie kogoś solidnego do polecenia??

----------


## slendak

Witam, szukam ekipy / człowieka do wykończenia łazienki (około 3m) - płytki, wanna, wstawienie drzwi; - wc (około 2m) - płytki, wc, wstawienie drzwi. Oba pomieszczenia są już wstępnie przygotowane (stare płytki zbite i ściany wyrównane). Możecie kogoś polecić?  Warszawa Bielany.

----------


## sheila

> Witam,
> poszukuję sprawdzonego /sprawdzonej / architekta wnętrz z Warszawy/okolic. 
> Może ktoś z was zna, korzystał i może polecić?dzięki


Polecam Agnieszkę Mędelską-Woźniak - widziałam sporo jej projektów i realizacji wnętrz, zawsze udane. A nam projektowała dom.  :smile:  
Mejl do niej: [email protected]

----------


## T0MII

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek anhydrytowych. Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie namiary.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ARyb

:spam:

----------


## emil82

> oczywiście polecany Mirek Gencel 502711910


Tyle że Pan Mirek ma terminy dopiero od 2017r

----------


## emil82

Też szukam konkretnej ekipy , może ktoś kogoś polecić ?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek anhydrytowych. Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie namiary.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Czesc Tomii,

na forum polecani byli 

http://www.adn-posadzki.pl/

jak wiesz ja jeszcze nie korzystalem ale sam mysle.....domek sie pewnie pnie jak sie domyslam a wlasciwie dwa :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## ElemenT

> Witam,
> poszukuję sprawdzonego /sprawdzonej / architekta wnętrz z Warszawy/okolic. 
> Może ktoś z was zna, korzystał i może polecić?dzięki


Mogę polecić swoją Panią Architekt.
Wizualizacje mam na blogu: http://www.jablonki.mojabudowa.pl/?tag=wizualizacje
Projekt dostarcza w ładnym i kompletnym skoroszycie w kilku kopiach + cd.
Procz rysunków technicznych gotowe wyceny w rożnych firmach i kompletny kosztorys za materiały.

Kontakt mogę wysłać na priv (nie zezwoliła na wstawianie nr na forum).
Robi w 3mieście i Warszawie.

----------


## wyros

Witam

Poszukuje dobrego wykonawcy do budowy domu jednorodzinnego w Piasecznie.
Bez podpiwniczenia
dom około 200 m
poddasze użytkowe
Materiał silikat-cienka spina
strop monolityczny

Polecacie jakiegoś sprawdzonego, wiarygodnego i rozsądnego cenowo wykonawce.

----------


## Wekto

Jan Zasadni. Polecałem go wcześniej.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam
> 
> Poszukuje dobrego wykonawcy do budowy domu jednorodzinnego w Piasecznie.
> Bez podpiwniczenia
> dom około 200 m
> poddasze użytkowe
> Materiał silikat-cienka spina
> strop monolityczny
> 
> Polecacie jakiegoś sprawdzonego, wiarygodnego i rozsądnego cenowo wykonawce.


Nam budował w tej samej technologii
Mirek Gencel ale ktoś pisał niedawno, że terminy ma na 2017r. (nie dziwię się :smile: )

----------


## symultana

Poszukuję sprawdzonego szklarza, który potrafi zrobić dokładnie okładziny ścian ze szkła hartowanego lub lakobel  :smile:

----------


## agusia04

hej,  Jacula  spoko gość , prawie cudotwórca , szczerze polecam , polecam też pana Andrzejka znają sie z owym Jackiem  bardzo konkretni fachowcy , co prawda faktycznie tani nie są  ,jak za taką robotę to drodzy też nie .Pan Andrzej robił moje gniazdko , coś fenomenalnego jak ten skromny człowiek pracuje, z czystym sumieniem moge polecić  i podać nr tel , mam nadzieje że sie nie pogniewa , pozdrawiam Panie Andrzeju (883604447)życzę owocnej współpracy ,,,,Agunia

----------


## trais

> Jan Zasadni. Polecałem go wcześniej.



Proszę, badź urpzejmy podać kontakt do w/w osoby.
Dziękuję.

----------


## Wekto

> Proszę, badź urpzejmy podać kontakt do w/w osoby.
> Dziękuję.


Tel. 608 395 179. U nas pracowała ekipa z brygadzistą Mietkiem. Górale, ale od kilkunastu lat budują domy w Warszawie i okolicach.

----------


## drag

Fajnie dzięki za kontakt : )

----------


## anatak

> Piotr Modzelewski - elektryk - choć ktoś wcześniej pisał, że nie odbiera telefonów.  U nas cały czas coś kończy, odbiera lub oddzwania. 
> p.Tomek ANATAK - tynki wewnętrzne (u nas gipsowe)
> Obaj wzięci z białej listy FM
> 
> Potwierdzam: SSO - Mirek Gencel


dziękujemy za pamięć  :smile: 

w odpowiedzi na zapytania informujemy, że wykonujemy również inne prace np malowanie z agregatu, zabudowy g-k, gładzie

kontakt przez FM, mailowy lub telefoniczny

pozdrawiamy 
ANATAK

----------


## doktorant

Poszukuję firmy do zapiankowania poddasza. Po pierwsze, to musi być uczciwa, bo widziałem takie, które robiły klientów na metrach i na jakości pianki.

----------


## j.klemens

:spam:

----------


## lukasz1006

Poszukuje elektryka do wykonania instalacji elektrycznej. Nowy Dwór Maz

----------


## gaap

Kolejny raz polecam Selki (Misiaczki). Podwiesili sufit w kuchni z kilkoma 'wymagającymi' lampami częściowo w kanałach. 
Świetna robota i za bardzo rozsądne pieniądze!

----------


## gosiasad

> Po raz pierwszy mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić usługi firmy Dachlux. Kupowałem u nich wszytsko do dachu. Super profesjonalnie, szybko i w miarę tanio. Jak nie mieli czegoś, to szybko ściagali z innych swoich punktów. U nich też dostałem namiary na dekarzy, którzy wykonali mi dach. Polecam wszystkim.


Potwierdzam :smile:  
Część zakupów również robiłam w firmie Dachlux (w Łomiankach). 
Ceny ok, obsługa miła i faktycznie stawali na głowie jak potrzebowałam coś na "wczoraj".

----------


## gosiasad

Cytat Napisał zygii Zobacz post
(...) kolejnej polecanej ekipy od wykończeniówki tzn. Pana Piotra tel. +48 514 997 269 email: [email protected]. Prawda jest taka, że Pan Piotr niejednokrotnie zaskakiwał mnie pomysłami i mocno się zastanawiał (w sensie pozytywnym) zanim wywierci tą przysłowiową "dziurkę" Wiem, że jego pracę doceniają także osoby, które mocno zwracają uwagę na aspekt wizualny, co tym bardziej czyni jego pracę cenną, a ten wpis moim zdaniem należy mu się 



> W nawiązaniu do powyższego postu, z pełną odpowiedzialnością rekomenduję Pana Piotra Kryma i jego ekipę do prac wykończeniowych. Niebanalne koncepcje, rozwiązania techniczne na najwyższym poziomie, dobry gust i dbałość o klienta to główne cechy Pana Piotra.
> 
> Jeszcze raz:
> 
> *Piotr Krym 
> tel. 514 997 269
> e-mail: [email protected]
> *


Niestety ja nie mogę się pod tym podpisać :sad:

----------


## rafał2011

Można wiedzieć co zrobił źle?

----------


## doktorant

Dziękuje za namiary na pw odnośnie firm od pianki PUR.

Poszukuje teraz ekipy od ogrzewania podłogowego razem z zamontowaniem pompy ciepła.

----------


## h.karwoski

> Potwierdzam 
> Część zakupów również robiłam w firmie Dachlux (w Łomiankach). 
> Ceny ok, obsługa miła i faktycznie stawali na głowie jak potrzebowałam coś na "wczoraj".


To i ja się dorzucę. Kładłem w tym roku karpiówkę Bogena i zakupy robiłem w Dachluxie w Mińsku Mazowieckim. Obsługa w porządku, nie olali mnie, gdy już zapłaciłem. Ceny w porównaniu z innymi hurtowniami mają naprawdę niezłe. Trochę dowóz nawalił, ale tylko kilka godzin :smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Dziękuje za namiary na pw odnośnie firm od pianki PUR.
> 
> Poszukuje teraz ekipy od ogrzewania podłogowego razem z zamontowaniem pompy ciepła.


mozesz tez sie podzielic - ewentualnie na pw?

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Poleci ktoś kominiarza ?
Znalazłem dwóch z forum, ale niestety nie instalowali regulatora ciągu kominowego, więc szukam innych.

----------


## p!nk

A jeżeli ktoś już budowę domu ma za sobą, to ze swojej strony mogę polecić firmę JAPA, która zajmuje się przeprowadzkami. Tutaj jest ich strona internetowa: http://www.japa-przeprowadzki.com.pl/ Chłopaki są bardzo sympatyczni, a do tego niedrodzy.

----------


## leszek811

Witam wszystkich,

czy może ktoś polecić firmę/sklep/wykonawcę zajmujących się roletami Integro ?

Pozdrawiam,
Leszek

----------


## calif2

Witam
Poszukuję dobrego serwisanta kotłów Detrich okolice Legionowa . Na szybko przestrojenie na gaz ziemny i docelowo objęcie serwisem. Ktoś coś?

----------


## zbigor

> polecam szczerze pana Kamila , robił moje łazieneczki , nie tani nie drogi ale bardzo łebski chłopak 883604447


Jassssne.... http://goglecenter.pl/ki,68/kpg,280/...ostroleka.html
Jak to sie mówi....    szach i mat.
Na tak prostacką formę autoreklamy to chyba tylko kretyn sie złapie.

----------


## gosiasad

Od jakiegoś czasu poszukuję firmy/studia która/e wykona mi kuchnię. Czy ktoś ma pozytywne wspomnienia i ciesząc się ze swojej kuchni może podzielić się namiarami? Będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## zbigor

Ale wykona na podstawie projektu czy projekt też ma wykonać?

----------


## gosiasad

> Ale wykona na podstawie projektu czy projekt też ma wykonać?


Projekt też. Pomysł mamy ale być może ktoś będzie miał lepszy :wink:

----------


## zbigor

W takim razie nie pomogę. 
Ja projekt robiłem w studiu - zapłaciłem za niego- ale wykonawcę wezmę jednak osobno. Zdecydowała cena.  Wykonawca jest sprawdzony ale to wykonawca nie projektant. Może co najwyżej coś doradzić.
Jeśli będziesz mieć projekt i dalej będziesz zainteresowana wykonaniem kuchni to napisz na priva to Ci dam kontakt.

----------


## gaap

Czas polecić kolejnego wykonawce: Polecany wielokrotnie na tym forum Vadiol. 
Przekonałem się na własnych łazienkach że zasłużenie. Niezmiennie należą się wyrazy uznania za wykonywaną pracę. 

Przyglądając się spektrum wykonawców przetaczających się przez plac budowy dochodzę do wniosku że to odpowiednie zbalansowanie profesjonalizmu wykonywanych prac, podejścia do klienta i przestrzeganie ustalonych na wstępie zasad owocuje, zarówno dla inwestora jak i wykonawcy, wyśmienitą współpracą. Panu Robertowi udaje się te cechy łączyć nad wyraz umiejętnie.

ps. Panie Robercie, widzimy się jeszcze na umywalki  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

Jako budujący z niewielkim stażem, chciałbym potwierdzić dobre opinie na temat http://brinkmann.com.pl/, firma wykonała u mnie płytę fundamentową izolowaną pod dom i nie izolowaną pod garaż. Po 2 tygodniach wykonano mi płyty, pomimo niewielkich przeciwności losu w postaci problemów z piachem na podbudowę, awarią sprzętu i załamaniem pogody, zawsze miałem pomoc i wsparcie wykonawców. 


 Mam pytanie do osób bardziej doświadczonych, za jakiś czas będę potrzebował ekipy do wykonania następujących prac :

- wykonanie sufitów podwieszanych 
- tynkowanie - tynki gipsowe 
- wylewki cementowe
- ocieplenie styropianem i wykonanie elewacji zewnętrznych

Budowa zlokalizowana pomiędzy Górą Kalwarią a Warką

----------


## mmm814

Nasza budowa dobiegła końca (mieszkamy już rok), praktycznie wszystkie ekipy mieliśmy z poleceń z białej listy wiec czas na podsumowanie. Mam nadzieję, ze komus się przyda nasza lista. Mam nadzieję, że o nikim nie zapomniałam   :smile: 

1.	Dach - polecany już Janusz Diablo wspólpracujący z panem Michałem tel 500 116 292. Dach zrobiony w ciągu 4 dni, byliśmy pod wrażeniem sprawności ekipy i organizacji pracy.


2.	Ocieplenie dachu i zabudowa K-G - polecana ekipa Pana Roberta "Selki", telefon: 502 469 645. Szybko i dokładnie, z dbałością o szczegóły, ekipa terminowa, a po zakończonych pracach na budowie czyściutko.

3.	Bramy garażowe Normstahl –znana na forum firma Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk http://rapi.eu/., rodzinna firma, miła atmosfera, wszystko sprawnie i terminowo wykonane, dobre ceny .

4.	Elektryka – również znany już na forum- Pan Andrzej Zieliński 604720856. Człowiek bezproblemowy, jak trzeba było coś zamienić to nie było klopotu, na budowie czysto, cenowo ok. Pan Andrzej polecany dalej sąsiadowi  :smile: 

5.	Tynki -ekipa Pana Tomasza Piórkowskiego (Anatak). Pan Tomek razem ze swoimi ludźmi robil u nas tynki cementowo- wapienne. Zadnych zastrzezen, wszelkie poprawki robione bez problemu, a dodatkowo bardzo sympatyczni i mocno zapracowani ludzie tel. 509 536 736

6.	Hydraulik – Podlogówkę w całym domu robila nam firma TM instalacje – Pan Tomasz Kucharek i  Pan Marek Kisio, profesjonalnie, terminowo, uczciwie.Tel: 502 099 684 Z jakimiś porpawkami nie było problemu, przyjezdzali  szybko i w umowioneych godzinach, szybko robili swoje, z takim ludzmi przyjemnie wspolpracowac.

7.	Hydraulik –Do instalacji zmiękczacza wody u nas w domu i domu sąsiada mielismy Pana Zbigniewa Kapuszukiewiecza ze swoją ekipą. Złote chłopaki, wszystko pięknie zrobione, posprzątane przed robotą, w trakcie roboty i po robocie. Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz 606 340 031 Zarówno my i jak sąsiad bardzo jesteśmy zadowoleni.

8.	Wylewki - Pan Artur Wiśniewski, firma TEKA z Płocka http://www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl/ Wylewki zrobione w ciągu jednego dluuugiego dnia, bez zadnych problemów, polecamy.

10.	Balustrady, ogrodzenia - polecam firmę Pana Rafała Pawlika SPAW-LIK  +48 603 373 646 Robilismy u niego mnóstwo rzeczy, z których jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni (balustradę, zadaszenie wejścia do domu, ogrodzenie, podstawy metalowe pod biurko i stoliki, a nawet takie niestandardowe rzeczy jak uchwyt na dwa monitory) Pan Rafał – solidny, dokładny, bardzo dobry  kontakt, terminowy, doradzający. Polecony naszym stolarzom, bo tez uznali, ze metalowe elementy do mebli zrobione przez Pana Rafala sa bardzo solidnie wykonane i chcieli by nawiazac z nim wspolpracę. 

11.	Schody - Pan Dariusz Lasek 608404823 ,schody wewnętrzne, systemowe, przyjechaly do nas w calosci (wnoszone przez 10 osob),bardzo solidnie wykonane, dużo ekip, które przewinęły się przez nasz dom po montażu schodów było pod wrażeniem dokładności. Szczerze polecam, chociaż trzeba się liczyć z potencjalnie długim okresem oczekiwania na realizację, najlepiej zglosci się klika miesiacy wcześniej  cenowo bardzo korzystnie.

12.	Kostka, podjazd, chodniki - ekipa Pana Rafała Lewandowskiego LEWGARDENBRUK 508562385. Panowie zajmują się m.in. ogrodzeniami, ogrodami, nawodnieniem i kostką brukową. U nas wykonywali podjazd i ścieżki. Bardzo estetyczne, terminowo a efekt rewelacyjny. Pan Rafał jest bardzo uprzejmy, zawsze służy pomocą, doradzi i podsunie fajne rozwiązania, potrafi słuchać, bez problemu dokonuje poprawek. Ekipa polecona dwom sąsiadom z naszej ulicy do polozenia kostki i wszyscy sa bardzo zadowoleni ( w tym jednemu sasiadowi panowie poprawiali miesiac wczesniej ulozona kostke)

Wszystkim ekipom z powyzszej listy bardzo dziekujemy za wspolpracę, bardzo milo bylo nam Panstwa spotkac i poznac  :smile:

----------


## mmm814

A moze ktos ma do polecenia ekipe od tarasow drewnianych? Na bialej liscie znalazlam niesety tylko jedna firme :/

----------


## kato77

Może ktoś polecić firmę która zaprojektuje wentylację z rekuperacją, a następnie za kilka miesięcy podejmie się jej wykonania?
Projektu potrzebuję wcześniej aby porobić przepusty w stropach, więc projekt powinien być dokładny...

----------


## zbigor

Projekt wentylacji z rekuperacją oraz wykonanie robił mi Pan Marek Ziółkowski z firmy Gomar. Polecam. W moim dzienniku budowy jest kilka fotek gdzie co nieco widać.

----------


## anatak

> Nasza budowa dobiegła końca (mieszkamy już rok), praktycznie wszystkie ekipy mieliśmy z poleceń z białej listy wiec czas na podsumowanie. Mam nadzieję, ze komus się przyda nasza lista. Mam nadzieję, że o nikim nie zapomniałam  
> 
> 1.	Dach - polecany już Janusz Diablo wspólpracujący z panem Michałem tel 500 116 292. Dach zrobiony w ciągu 4 dni, byliśmy pod wrażeniem sprawności ekipy i organizacji pracy.
> 
> 2.	Okna aluminiowe – polecana Firma Alltop, ale z duża ostrożnością-robiliśmy drzwi wejściowe i cala stolarkę okienna u nich z dużymi  przeszkleniami aluminiowymi m. in. HSy na profilach reynaers w dobrej cenie http://www.alltop.com.pl/ Tu jedna uwaga należy uwazac na terminy, koniecznie podpisac umowę z datami i karnymi odsetkami za zwlokę(na szczęście taka mielismy), bo Panowie z terminami trochę kręcili, a kontakt z wlascicielem bardzo często utrudniony (nie odbiera telefonow, nie odpisuje na smsmy i nie oddzwania przez kilka dni, czasami do poprawek zdarzylo się im nie przyjechać umówionego dnia bez wczesniejszej informacji, ekipa nie nalezaca do sprzątających za bardzo po sobie) Polecam tylko za jakość produktu i cenę.
> 
> 3.	Ocieplenie dachu i zabudowa K-G - polecana ekipa Pana Roberta "Selki", telefon: 502 469 645. Szybko i dokładnie, z dbałością o szczegóły, ekipa terminowa, a po zakończonych pracach na budowie czyściutko.
> 
> 4.	Bramy garażowe Normstahl –znana na forum firma Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk http://rapi.eu/., rodzinna firma, miła atmosfera, wszystko sprawnie i terminowo wykonane, dobre ceny .
> ...


my również dziękujemy za współpracę i za polecenie, 
pozdrawiamy ANATAK

----------


## kato77

> Projekt wentylacji z rekuperacją oraz wykonanie robił mi Pan Marek Ziółkowski z firmy Gomar. Polecam. W moim dzienniku budowy jest kilka fotek gdzie co nieco widać.


Dziękuję za kontakt, kolejny  :smile:

----------


## combo

Szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy sciany z betonu architektonicznego (tynku dekoracyjnego albo gotowej plyty)

----------


## ostach

Moja pierwsza wypowiedź na forum. Korzystam z okazji i chcę polecić usługi firmy Dachlux. Korzystaliśmy przy budowie dachu, którą zakończyliśmy w tym roku. Korzystaliśmy z oddziału w Wolicy. Może z zewnątrz nie wygląda super, alee naprawdę profeesjonalna obsługa i pomocni sprzedawcy (nieraz dość bezpośredni), ale przynajmniej wiemy, że nie wcisnęli nam bubli, żeby tylko kasę zarobić. Polecam!

----------


## azusa

> A moze ktos ma do polecenia ekipe od tarasow drewnianych? Na bialej liscie znalazlam niesety tylko jedna firme :/


Witam, 
nie wiem, jaka firma pojawiła się już na forum, ale ja polecam Pana Grzegorza i firmę VIP Tarasy. Taras zrobiony 2,5 roku temu i nadal jest super. Robota wykonana sprawnie i dokładnie, Pan Grzegorz doradzał w kwestii materiałów i różnych elementów wykończenia.

----------


## teka

> Nasza budowa dobiegła końca (mieszkamy już rok), praktycznie wszystkie ekipy mieliśmy z poleceń z białej listy wiec czas na podsumowanie. Mam nadzieję, ze komus się przyda nasza lista. Mam nadzieję, że o nikim nie zapomniałam  
> 
> 1.	Dach - polecany już Janusz Diablo wspólpracujący z panem Michałem tel 500 116 292. Dach zrobiony w ciągu 4 dni, byliśmy pod wrażeniem sprawności ekipy i organizacji pracy.
> 
> 2.	Okna aluminiowe – polecana Firma Alltop, ale z duża ostrożnością-robiliśmy drzwi wejściowe i cala stolarkę okienna u nich z dużymi  przeszkleniami aluminiowymi m. in. HSy na profilach reynaers w dobrej cenie http://www.alltop.com.pl/ Tu jedna uwaga należy uwazac na terminy, koniecznie podpisac umowę z datami i karnymi odsetkami za zwlokę(na szczęście taka mielismy), bo Panowie z terminami trochę kręcili, a kontakt z wlascicielem bardzo często utrudniony (nie odbiera telefonow, nie odpisuje na smsmy i nie oddzwania przez kilka dni, czasami do poprawek zdarzylo się im nie przyjechać umówionego dnia bez wczesniejszej informacji, ekipa nie nalezaca do sprzątających za bardzo po sobie) Polecam tylko za jakość produktu i cenę.
> 
> 3.	Ocieplenie dachu i zabudowa K-G - polecana ekipa Pana Roberta "Selki", telefon: 502 469 645. Szybko i dokładnie, z dbałością o szczegóły, ekipa terminowa, a po zakończonych pracach na budowie czyściutko.
> 
> 4.	Bramy garażowe Normstahl –znana na forum firma Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk http://rapi.eu/., rodzinna firma, miła atmosfera, wszystko sprawnie i terminowo wykonane, dobre ceny .
> ...


Rowniez bardzo dziekujemy.Wszystkiego Najlepszego w Nowym Roku

----------


## stolar

W zeszłym roku w Mińsku Mazowieckim kupowaliśmy u nich dachówkę. Obsługa bez zarzutu, dachówki przywiezione na budowę ekspresowo i prawie żadna nie była uszkodzona, co chyba rzadko się zdarza (z tego, co słyszałem z opowieści). Również polecam

----------


## vadiol

> Czas polecić kolejnego wykonawce: Polecany wielokrotnie na tym forum Vadiol. 
> Przekonałem się na własnych łazienkach że zasłużenie. Niezmiennie należą się wyrazy uznania za wykonywaną pracę. 
> 
> Przyglądając się spektrum wykonawców przetaczających się przez plac budowy dochodzę do wniosku że to odpowiednie zbalansowanie profesjonalizmu wykonywanych prac, podejścia do klienta i przestrzeganie ustalonych na wstępie zasad owocuje, zarówno dla inwestora jak i wykonawcy, wyśmienitą współpracą. Panu Robertowi udaje się te cechy łączyć nad wyraz umiejętnie.
> 
> ps. Panie Robercie, widzimy się jeszcze na umywalki


Bardzo dziękuję  !

----------


## ManiaBar

Witam  :smile:  Mam nadzieję ruszyć wiosną z budową domu dwulokalowego w Warszawa Wawer. Pozbierałam już dużo namiarów na polecane ekipy ale do niektórych nie ma kontaktów. Może jeszcze nie umiem znaleźć? Tak czy siak będę wdzięczna za jakiś kontakt tel do słynnych tu "Misiaczków" z firmy Selki oraz namiary na równie godne zaufania firmy budowlane, ekipę od studni i szamba również  :smile:

----------


## ElemenT

Studnie w Wawrze robił mi Aqua Centrum Ekologia z Otwocka/Józefowa z ul. Wiązowskiej. Polecam.
Szamba Budmar Kucharski z Legionowa.

----------


## ManiaBar

Dziękuję za namiary. Selki już odnalazłam  :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

> Studnie w Wawrze robił mi Aqua Centrum Ekologia z Otwocka/Józefowa z ul. Wiązowskiej. Polecam.
> Szamba Budmar Kucharski z Legionowa.


Potwierdzam : szambo Budmar Kucharski 
 ul. Królowej Jadwigi 4/40
05-120 Legionowo
ul. Postepu 14
05-080 Izabelin Mościska
Email: [email protected]
Tel.: 22 752 21 54
Tel.: 22 722 70 67
Mobile: +48 602 325 904

Tynki wewnętrzne oczywiście Anatak (_wczoraj projektant mebli kuchennych robił pomiary i powiedział, że różnice sięgają 2 mm_ )
tel. +48 502 626 122
tel. +48 509 536 736
e-mail: biuro(at)anatak.pl
Siedziba firmy: Raszyn koło Warszawy

Wykończeniówka (w szerokim znaczeniu)
p. Mariusz tel. 511 195 169 - nam robił podwieszane sufity, glazura, malowanie, podbitki, poprawiał tynk zewnętrzny, a właściwie klej zaciągnięty na siatce, ...

Okna: firma  Aprel, p. Krzysztof Wycech: APREL
ul. G. Morcinka 32A
01-496 Warszawa Bemowo
tel: 22 435 71 60 ;  604 170 274;  602 596 196

----------


## Mrawa

> Poszukuję sprawdzonego szklarza, który potrafi zrobić dokładnie okładziny ścian ze szkła hartowanego lub lakobel


Czy mogłabym poprosić o namiary na szklarza - jeśli Pan posiada.

----------


## Adam626

> Gdyby ktoś poszukiwał kogoś kto wszystko posprząta po remoncie to polecam tę firmę nr tel. 509 728 189
> Wywożą gruz, opróżniają piwnice, utylizują odpady. Oferują różne usługi w tym zakresie.


napisz jeszcze ile bierzecie za kontener KP7?

----------


## Adam626

Szambo mi też robił Budmar - drożej niż badziewie z Radomia ale solidny produkt i profesjonalna oraz kompleksowa usługa. Warto zapłącic i miec spokoj

----------


## PaRa

> Szambo mi też robił Budmar - drożej niż badziewie z Radomia ale solidny produkt i profesjonalna oraz kompleksowa usługa. Warto zapłącic i miec spokoj


 Ja mam szambo z http://www.ekobet.eu/firma.html , firma z Radomia, nie jestem expertem od zbiorników betonowych jak kolega powyżej, ale pozytywnie oceniam firmę. Szambo przyjechało na czas, duża pomoc w doborze odpowiednio zbiornika z oferty, informacja na temat prawidłowego montażu pokrywy i kominka.

----------


## andzuk

Witam,
Czy poleci ktoś salon sprzedaży i montera podłóg drewnianych z warszawy lub okolic?

----------


## Mateusz127

poszukuję do zrobienia instalacji : 

- hydraulika
- elektryka 

ponadto firma od wylewek ale skorzystam z tej którą wszyscy tutaj polecają.
Proszę o info odnośnie zbliżonych kosztów tych fachowców 

Budowa w Łomiankach. 

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## combo

Elektryk wielokrotnie wymieniany na forum: 604720856 (u mnie tez robił)
Hydraulik 2 różnych: 787778117 lub 510628039 lub asolt z forum muratora

----------


## combo

Poszukuję kogoś do ułożenia dreski warstwowej i jej polakierowania ok 45m2 (parkieciarza)

----------


## 7220481

Czy ktoś może polecić dobrą i niedrogą firmę budującą pod klucz domy w systemie tradycyjnym ?
Byłbym wdzięczny za podpowiedź

----------


## zbigor

Jasssne . :spam: 
 I specjalnie po to sie zarejestrowałeś żeby to światu ogłosić, :spam:  :spam:  :yes: 
Weź sie i ogarnij. Pobuduj coś pokaż fotki poudzielaj sie na forum to może załapiesz trochę wiarygodności. Inaczej to będzie zwykła infantylna reklama zapewne dość kiepskiej firmy skoro musi łapać klientów przez to forum. 
Ja generalnie takie reklamy traktuję dokładnie odwrotnie. 
Omijam takę firmę  skoro nie może sobie znaleźć klientów inaczej tylko w ten sposób.  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## marimag

Zbigorku, mam przez ciebie zajady   :big lol:

----------


## 7220481

> Jasssne .
>  I specjalnie po to sie zarejestrowałeś żeby to światu ogłosić,
> Weź sie i ogarnij. Pobuduj coś pokaż fotki poudzielaj sie na forum to może załapiesz trochę wiarygodności. Inaczej to będzie zwykła infantylna reklama zapewne dość kiepskiej firmy skoro musi łapać klientów przez to forum. 
> Ja generalnie takie reklamy traktuję dokładnie odwrotnie. 
> Omijam takę firmę  skoro nie może sobie znaleźć klientów inaczej tylko w ten sposób.


To było do mnie ?  Zarejestrowałem się 5 lat temu ? Kogo niby reklamuję ?

----------


## zbigor

> To było do mnie ?  Zarejestrowałem się 5 lat temu ? Kogo niby reklamuję ?


Nie, nie do Ciebie .  Moderacja poczyściła wątek i usunęła durną kryptoreklamę na którą odpisywałem.
Dlatego wyszło że to do Ciebie  :big tongue:

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Witam,
macie jakieś ekipy godne polecenia które kompleksowo wykonają elewację (Marki k. Warszawy). Fightera znam niestety od 3 miesięcy czekam na odpowiedz, a chciałbym już sobie zaklepać termin. Z góry dzięki

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam,
> macie jakieś ekipy godne polecenia które kompleksowo wykonają elewację (Marki k. Warszawy). Fightera znam niestety od 3 miesięcy czekam na odpowiedz, a chciałbym już sobie zaklepać termin. Z góry dzięki


z jakiego maila mail do mnie?

----------


## kato77

> Witam,
> Czy poleci ktoś salon sprzedaży i montera podłóg drewnianych z warszawy lub okolic?


Kilka lat temu korzystałem z http://grupafachowiec.eu/. Materiał z montażem. 
Co prawda reklamowałem usługę w 1 pomieszczeniu, ale nie było problemu z przepychaniem się pomiędzy wykonawcą i sprzedawcą.
Kupowałem w salonie w Al. Jerozolimskich na granicy z Pruszkowem

----------


## Mateusz127

Witam serdecznie,

proszę o poradę. Otrzymałem wycene od elektryka polecanego z białej listy z Warszawy , cenę za punkt dał uważam że przystępną natomiast jego szacunki odnośnie zużytego materiału nieco mnie zastanawiają i zastanawiam się czy przystępna cena za punkt nie ma być nieco zrekompensowana w cenie materiału. Mianowicie wg.wyliczeń elektryka punktów będzie ok.90-95 , dom to parterówka (112m2) z wypuszczeniem (2-3 kabli na poddasze) plus garaż z kotłownią (45m2) w domu planowane jest zrobienie instalacji klimy(chyba to jakos przesadnie ciężki i skomplikowane dla elektryka ale wole napisać) plus kominek ( nie wiadomo czy z płaszczem wodnym) w instalacje ma wejść też alarm plus kontaktrony (otworów które będa otwierane jest 20), położenie kabla ziemnego i przeciągniecie kabla od skrzynki do domu ok.15mb - elektryk materiałowo wycenił te rzeczy na 6,5-7,5tyś plus kasa za punkt. Proszę o poradę i opinie czy ww.ocena kosztów materiału jest oszacowana dobrze czy jednak jest ona mocno na wyrost??

Pozdrawiam Mateusz

----------


## kownacki

Ja chcę podzoelić sie dobrym wrażeniem z obsługi (kilkumiesięcznej) w firmie Dachlux. Budowałem dach i większość materiałów zakupiłem u nich na Płochcińskiej. Musze przyznać, że na większość asortymentu dali najlepszą ofertę i sprzdawca nie wciskał mi bajek o producentach, których nie chciałem. Jestem zadowolony, dlatego też dizelę się opinią.

----------


## yart

Witam
Mam takie pytanie: Czy u kogoś z szanownych kolegów i koleżanek pracował ostatnio, pracuje teraz lub ma pracować niebawem polecany wielokrotnie na forum hydraulik p. Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz? Znalazłem na "białej liście" wiele osób polecających jego usługi i zadowolonych ze współpracy. Od jakiegoś czasu próbuję się z nim skontaktować ale numer telefonu jest nieaktualny. Obsługa Tmobile na kartę twierdzi, że numer jest nieaktywny od dawna. Trochę mnie to dziwi ponieważ z reguły tacy ludzie nie zmieniają numeru telefonu między innymi dla tego, że są polecani przez klientów innym. Pierwszy raz się spotkałem też z tym , żeby firmowy numer kontaktowy był telefonem na kartę. Nie ukrywam, że zachęcony dużą ilością pozytywnych opinii chciałem także skorzystać z jego usług ale kontaktu brak. Próbując znaleźć w sieci kontakt do pana Zbigniewa trafiłem na coś takiego
http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_firma,1257455,0
Nie wiem jeszcze co o tym myśleć i stąd moje pytanie: czy ktoś z was koleżanki i koledzy miał ostatnio, ma teraz lub będzie miał niebawem kontakt z panem Zbigniewem na swojej budowie i może rzucić nieco swiatła na temat?

----------


## zbigor

Ja miałem kontakt na początku zeszłego  roku.  Rozmowa była oględnie mówiąc .... słaba. 
Pan mnie nie przekonał ani rozmową ani ofertą i wybrałem innego hydraulika. 
Spróbuj pod nr  (29)7563092  Miałem ten numer zapisany jako domowy. Pan jest z SIeradza albo Przasnysza
Mam gdzieś chyba jeszcze email ale dopiero po feriach mogłbym poszukać
Go Work sie nie przejmuj. To żadna nowość że piszą tam różni frustraci.

----------


## Kiełek

> Witam
> Mam takie pytanie: Czy u kogoś z szanownych kolegów i koleżanek pracował ostatnio, pracuje teraz lub ma pracować niebawem polecany wielokrotnie na forum hydraulik p. Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz? Znalazłem na "białej liście" wiele osób polecających jego usługi i zadowolonych ze współpracy. Od jakiegoś czasu próbuję się z nim skontaktować ale numer telefonu jest nieaktualny. Obsługa Tmobile na kartę twierdzi, że numer jest nieaktywny od dawna. Trochę mnie to dziwi ponieważ z reguły tacy ludzie nie zmieniają numeru telefonu między innymi dla tego, że są polecani przez klientów innym. Pierwszy raz się spotkałem też z tym , żeby firmowy numer kontaktowy był telefonem na kartę. Nie ukrywam, że zachęcony dużą ilością pozytywnych opinii chciałem także skorzystać z jego usług ale kontaktu brak. Próbując znaleźć w sieci kontakt do pana Zbigniewa trafiłem na coś takiego
> http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_firma,1257455,0
> Nie wiem jeszcze co o tym myśleć i stąd moje pytanie: czy ktoś z was koleżanki i koledzy miał ostatnio, ma teraz lub będzie miał niebawem kontakt z panem Zbigniewem na swojej budowie i może rzucić nieco swiatła na temat?


Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz 606 179 797
Robił nam hydraulikę, instalacja bez problemu działa od ponad trzech lat. Na wszystkie zakupy materiałów miałem faktury. Mimo, ze trochę poprawiał po montażystach armatury, nie fuczał na nich tylko robił. W dodatku bezproblemowo reaguje na pytania - nie ma problemu z odebraniem telefonu w niedzielę rano i główkowaniu co padło (a padł zawór w baterii z termostatem i do obiegu ciepłej wody wpuszczała non stop wodę zimną, wiec na kondygnacji nie było ciepłej wody) - naprawił bezkosztowo mimo, że go nie dostarczał. Po trzech latach padła pompa cyrkulacyjna podłogówki (o dziwo Wilo), tego samego dnia (sobota) dojechał, wymienił. Ogólnie facet robi na markowych produktach i materiałach, jest bezproblemowy. Nic nas nie interesowało, że czegoś za mało, albo dokupić czy zamówić. Jak trzeba dziurę wykuć, sam sobie wykuwał czy wycinał, jak przemurować, to sam sobie murował. Błędem było, że nie rozmawiamy z nim na etapie stanu surowego, wtedy sam by się dogadywał z murarzami (tak jak sam bez naszej ingerencji dogadywał się z tynkarzami).
Polecam z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## yart

Dziękuję bardzo za nowy telefon, to umożliwi kontakt osobisty. Szkopuł w tym, że wszystkie pozytywne opinie pochodzą właśnie sprzed ok 3 lat, z ostatniego roku cisza. Wiem, że wtedy to była solidna firma. Pytanie jak w świetle różnych faktów wygląda to dziś i stąd moje pytanie  do osób, które korzystały z usług pana Zbigniewa w końcu zeszłego roku lub korzystają teraz albo zamierzają skorzystać na wiosnę. Nie wierzę we wszystko co jest wypisywane w sieci a kontakt z kimś kto ma świeże doświadczenia jest bardzo pomocny

----------


## dvergon

Witam,
Czy moglibyście mi polecić kogoś do zrobienia fundamentów  - okolice Warszawy. Dziękuję!

----------


## mike127

No i ja niebawem odbieram swoje pierwsze mieszkanko, dlatego czas najwyższy zacząć szukać ekipy wykończeniowej. Moglibyście polecić jakąś rzetelną firmę, która zajmuje się projektowaniem i kompleksowym wykańczaniem wnętrz?

----------


## PaRa

> Witam,
> Czy moglibyście mi polecić kogoś do zrobienia fundamentów  - okolice Warszawy. Dziękuję!


Fundamenty czy płyta fundamentowa ?

----------


## dvergon

> Fundamenty czy płyta fundamentowa ?


fundamenty Kolego

----------


## robertwojciechowski

Czy osoby ktore sie wybudowaly moga polecic dobra osobe/ firme od docieplen zew? Moze na tym forum jest juz jakas bardzo mocna ekipa polecana cos a'la misiaczki czy anatak ?

----------


## robertwojciechowski

> No i ja niebawem odbieram swoje pierwsze mieszkanko, dlatego czas najwyższy zacząć szukać ekipy wykończeniowej. Moglibyście polecić jakąś rzetelną firmę, która zajmuje się projektowaniem i kompleksowym wykańczaniem wnętrz?


Wreszcie ja się na coś przydam  :wink:   jeśli chodzi o wykończenie wnętrz pod klucz to śmialo polecam www.DecoNova.pl  robilem 2 mieszkanka pod wynajem i jedno w ktorym mieszkam, pelna profeska, brak uwag. To co mogę doradzić to pytajcie o architekta Michała lub Monikę.

----------


## janoush

To ja polecam www.tutajconcept.pl. W zakładce "portfolio" - Nowa Iwiczna możesz obejrzeć projekt moich wnętrz, a w zakładce "realizacja" - wykonanie.
Co do wykończeniówki ponownie polecam p. Tomka Maleszewskiego - www.demobud.pl - 668 365 507.

----------


## mike127

Dzięki za propozycje. Każdą na pewno przeanalizuję chociaż póki co trochę ich mało  :wink:  Tak więc, gdyby ktoś jeszcze mógł polecić jakąś godną uwagi firmę czy zaprezentować własne realizacje to bardzo chętnie się z nimi zapoznam.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> To ja polecam www.tutajconcept.pl. W zakładce "portfolio" - Nowa Iwiczna możesz obejrzeć projekt moich wnętrz, a w zakładce "realizacja" - wykonanie.
> Co do wykończeniówki ponownie polecam p. Tomka Maleszewskiego - www.demobud.pl - 668 365 507.


a ile Ciebie wyszlo za m2 projektu wnetrza i jaki metraz?

----------


## zbigor

> Dzięki za propozycje. Każdą na pewno przeanalizuję chociaż póki co trochę ich mało  Tak więc, gdyby ktoś jeszcze mógł polecić jakąś godną uwagi firmę czy zaprezentować własne realizacje to bardzo chętnie się z nimi zapoznam.


Muniak.pl   Nie widziałem osobiście ich realizacji wiec jakości nie ocenię. 
Jednak sprzedawałem kiedyś dla nich różne rzeczy i miałem kontakt z ich klientami. Nikt nie narzekał ale firma do tanich nie należała.

----------


## Ewa z Warszawy

Witam,
tak naprawdę nie buduję domu, tylko mam mieszkanie do remontu... A to jest chyba jedyne wiarygodne forum o fachowcach, wszędzie pełno kryptoreklam...

Szukam kogoś do malowania, wyrównania/drobnych napraw ścian i gładzi.

Miałam już dwóch "fachowców" - został mi po nich wybrzuszający się tynk,  ściana wyrównana niedokładnie, spod farby po paru miesiącach wylazły zacieki, szczelina na suficie "naprawiona" wygląda już gorzej niż przed naprawą. 

Więc podsumowując - szukam kogoś do malowania, gładzi i poprawiania ścian. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## piteros59

Polecam ekipę działającą ostatnio w Warszawie i okolicach i jak mi powiedzieli także w Opolu i okolicach przy większych zleceniach też w innych lokalizacjach. Mają agregat tynkarski bo wykonywali tynki maszynowe u niego a znajomy był zadowolony z jakości wykonanych przez nich prac.
U mnie robili mieszkanie 120m2 stan deweloperski na gotowo według projektu (2,5 miesiąca). Cenowo dogadaliśmy się - Ja bardziej patrzę na jakość i referencję niż żeby jak najtaniej znaleźć (oglądałem realizacje i rozmawiałem z inwestorami zanim się zdecydowałem). Prace solidnie i terminowo wykonane, otrzymałem tez fachowe porady techniczne i pomysły na różne ciekawe rozwiązania wnętrz od projektanta kooperującego z firmą. Jedynym mankamentem był okres oczekiwania na możliwość rozpoczęcia prac przez firmę Ja akurat potrzebowałem za miesiąc ale nie mieli terminów wtedy i musiałem czekać dodatkowe 3 tygodnie na wolny termin. Także radzę odpowiednio wcześniej zapytać o terminy. Osoba kontaktowa Pan Piotr 509 800 465

----------


## fighter1983

piteros - z kogo Panie Piotrze chcesz glupka zrobic? skad sie tacy biora... przeciez to sie w glowie nie miesci

----------


## zbigor

> Pan Piotr 509 800 465


 Działalność zawieszona od 2014.  :yes:   Tyle roboty że na ZUS nie ma kasy? 
Sorki ale żaden rozsądny inwstor nawet kijem nie dotknie takiego tematu. Jak sie tynk osypie ze ściany to szukaj wiatru w polu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Działalność zawieszona od 2014.   Tyle roboty że na ZUS nie ma kasy? 
> Sorki ale żaden rozsądny inwstor nawet kijem nie dotknie takiego tematu. Jak sie tynk osypie ze ściany to szukaj wiatru w polu.


ten jaki śledzczy  :big tongue:

----------


## zbigor

> ten jaki śledzczy


Nie bój nic, zanim wziąłem styro od Ciebie to też sie rozeznałem  :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie bój nic, zanim wziąłem styro od Ciebie to też sie rozeznałem


i bardzo dobrze  :smile: 
to za malo?
Lider FORUM (min. 2800)*NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA TYM FORUM!!!NAJPOŻYTECZNIEJSZY FORUMOWICZ od ZAWSZEFORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM**ZarejestrowanyApr 2009SkądSierpcKod pocztowy09-200Posty4.426
*

----------


## zbigor

> i bardzo dobrze 
> to za malo?
> Lider FORUM (min. 2800)*NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA TYM FORUM!!!NAJPOŻYTECZNIEJSZY FORUMOWICZ od ZAWSZEFORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM**ZarejestrowanyApr 2009SkądSierpcKod pocztowy09-200Posty4.426
> *


Bardzo znacząco ułatwia podjęcie decyzji  :yes: 

btw
Co to za Botox... tfu... Bolix silikonowy?   Jakościowo dużo brakuje mu do Amphisilanu?

----------


## fighter1983

Do Amhisilanu z DE niedostepnego na naszym rynku duzo mu brakuje, do Amphisilanu PL ciezko mi porownac bo:
ten moj bolix ze stopki jest 2 lata na rynku, Amphisilan PL jakies 5 lat 
wiec nie bardzo jest jak porownac, no chyba ze to jak wyglada zaraz po ulozeniu, albo co sie lepiej uklada. 
Ladniej wyglada bolix od amphisilanu, jest jak thermosan, taki jakby drobniejszy, i nie ma w nim grubszych ziaren jak w thermosanie. 
struktura - ladniejsza 
trwalosc - nie wiem, za krotko, no ale bolix to w sumie jakas tam juz marka, nie jakis total noname

cena dumpingowa  :smile: 

a co do amphisilanu pl, powaznie, jakbym mial swoja elewacje zrobic jeszcze raz to bym go nie polozyl. 
ale i tak jest najlepiej sprzedajacym sie produktem, w sumie nie wiedziec dlaczego .. potega marketingu nieoceniona jest.

----------


## zbigor

> a co do amphisilanu pl, powaznie, jakbym mial swoja elewacje zrobic jeszcze raz to bym go nie polozyl. 
> .


 Właśnie rozwaliłeś misterny plan na elewację.  :mad: 
To co? Botox... tfu... Bolix?  Z tynkiem mineralnym i malowaniem nie chce mi sie pitolić a Thermosan, to może i Mercedes ale kupka w skarbcu coraz mniejsza wiec  troche z przymusu  wolę Skodę albo innego Opla. 
I tak już za styro wydałem więcej niż planowałem   :big tongue:

----------


## fighter1983

a jaki chcesz kolor elewacji? 
bo jak bialy prawie bialy to sobie daj mineralny bialy caparolowy i go nie maluj, wiem ze wytyczne mowia inaczej, ale ....
ja mam mineralny malowany od razu 
moj qmpl z firmy ma mineralny caoparola nie pomalowany 5 lat i nic mu nie jest, i powiedzial ze p.... to pomaluje jak mu sie zabrudzi albo zacznie niszczec. 
poki co nic mu sie nie dzieje i ma mineralke biala....

a za 5 lat to albo Ci sie ten bialy znudzi, albo bedziesz chcial zielony, a teraz chcesz bezowy ... bedzie pewnie juz szmal znowu, poza tym przez 5 lat ten kolor co teraz zrobisz i tak Ci sie znudzi , wiec i tak zona kaze malowac. 
wgle ludziom z wilanowa to sie szmal konczy kiedykolwiek? 
Inart cos buduje aktualnie? bo od czasu jak wyjechalem z wawy to nie bywam tam za czesto  :smile:

----------


## zbigor

> a jaki chcesz kolor elewacji?


Nie wiem, chyba biały + wstawki rodeo wiec moze ten mineralny byłby OK? Projekt elewacji  ma sie dopiero robić bo ja bym opitolił wszystko na biało ale żona nie chce wiec trzeba coś pomyśleć jak pogodzić jedno z drugim.
Pytasz czy ludziom z Wilanowa kończy sie kasa?
No co Ty? Żartujesz?  Nie kasa tylko zdolność kredytowa  :big lol:  Zwłaszcza tym z Mordoru. 

Inart przymierza sie do kolejnego bloku ale teraz akurat  buduje 3 wille na wypasie. 
Jeszcze jedna jest wolna. Jak masz na luzie 4,5 mln PLN to wal jak w dym  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

bylby ok..
rodeo... srslly????
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6624247
a zonce ladny lakier do paznokci za 20zl kup a nie tynk za 6k  :smile:  

ja im musze znowu zaczac cos dostarczac... bo jakos wypadlem z Inartu jako dostawca. 
BTW robimy ludziom syf tu straszny w tej bialej liscie.

z*****@gmail.com
217.99.31.54
39,60
7 281,11 zł
2d 01:47:23


wisi i wisi  :big tongue:  realizujemy ?  :big tongue:

----------


## zbigor

> bylby ok..
> rodeo... srslly????
> .


Skrobnij jakąś odpowiedź na moje pytanie   w tamtym wątku bo znów zburzyłeś mi koncepcję elewacji

----------


## kachetka

Czy mógłby ktoś polecić mi dobrą ekipę, która wykona poprawki dachu z dachowki? Małe przecieki, kilka dachówek uszkodzoych, do poprawy obróbki kominiarksie. Okolice Warszawy - Stary Mokotów

----------


## wyros

Witam

Proszę o polecenie 3 tematów  w okolicach Piaseczna

1. Kogoś do zgarnięcia humusu z działki, wywiezienia ziemi i wykopania fundamentów (mała koparko-spychareczka) działka 600mkw
2. Dobrego, wiarygodnego składu budowlanego
3. Dobrej wiarygodnej betoniarni
4. Dobrego wiarygodnego tartaku który dostarczy porządne drewno na dach.


Z góry dziękuje za pomoc

----------


## zbigor

> 3. Dobrej wiarygodnej betoniarni


http://prodbet.com.pl/
Ja brałem beton z Mirkowa a nie z Piaseczna.  Jak chcesz to dam Ci namiar na kierownika.
Co do drewna to czasami warto brać przez budowlańców.  Ja miałem w zakresie prac też więźbę i budowlańcy załatwili dobry towar w dobrej cenie.

----------


## PaRa

> Witam
> 
> Proszę o polecenie 3 tematów  w okolicach Piaseczna
> 
> 1. Kogoś do zgarnięcia humusu z działki, wywiezienia ziemi i wykopania fundamentów (mała koparko-spychareczka) działka 600mkw
> 2. Dobrego, wiarygodnego składu budowlanego
> 3. Dobrej wiarygodnej betoniarni
> 4. Dobrego wiarygodnego tartaku który dostarczy porządne drewno na dach.
> 
> ...


Ja buduje w okolicach Góry Kalwarii, więc jeśli budowa jest pomiędzy Piasecznem a Górą Kalwarią może Ci się przyda

1 ) Paweł 501499731 ma koparkę a jego ojciec ciężarówkę, ja bym humus szanował i go nie wywoził.

2 ) Ja kupuje tu http://www.ar-sklad.com.pl/ , w internecie pewnie trochę taniej, ale chwalę sobie, że można oddać całe opakowania bez problemu

3 ) Beton na płytę fundamentową miałem z 

Wytwórnia Góra Kalwaria
Łukasz Jaczewski
email: [email protected]
tel. kom.: 502 786 942
ul. Adamowicza 9, 05-530 Góra Kalwaria
tel.: 22 727 38 66, 502 700 711, fax: 22 736 18 66

4 ) Drewno ma też skład budowlany który polecałem, i jak się okazało o 100 zł ma m3 taniej niż pod Piasecznem

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Witam
> 
> Proszę o polecenie 3 tematów  w okolicach Piaseczna
> 
> 1. Kogoś do zgarnięcia humusu z działki, wywiezienia ziemi i wykopania fundamentów (mała koparko-spychareczka) działka 600mkw
> 2. Dobrego, wiarygodnego składu budowlanego
> 3. Dobrej wiarygodnej betoniarni
> 4. Dobrego wiarygodnego tartaku który dostarczy porządne drewno na dach.
> 
> ...


re 2 moi rodzice jak sie budowali w iwicznej to brali z centrobudu na Slonecznej (za torami w strone Magdalenki po lewej) mieli bardzo dobre ceny a obrot taki,ze wiele hurtowni u nich sie zaopatrywalo bo same nie mialy szans na takie obroty/upusty,,,,warto sprawdzic czy nadal sa ok
re 4. bardzo dobry tartak jest w Lesznowoli na Biedronki 10 i ceny ok

----------


## robertwojciechowski

kogoś od montażu pieców potrzebuje, dobrego fachowca, który doradzi jaki wkład kupić ale też wykona fachowo prace. Wawa i okolice. Ponawiam pytanie o dociepleniowca (elewacje zewnętrzne). 

pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## rrmi

> kogoś od montażu pieców potrzebuje, dobrego fachowca, który doradzi jaki wkład kupić ale też wykona fachowo prace. Wawa i okolice. Ponawiam pytanie o dociepleniowca (elewacje zewnętrzne). 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Robert


MC-serwis
 Marek Cygan
 697-097-907
Bardzo polecam , panowie przyjechali i w ciagu jednego dnia wszystko podlaczyli .Piec kondensat w dobrej cenie  rowniez.

----------


## ManiaBar

Witam, potrzebuję pomocy w kwestii wynajęcia kontenera, przyczepy dla pracowników. Do spania i umycia się. Budowa w Warszawie. Macie pomysł co by się sprawdziło?
Czy polecacie jeszcze jakąś inną firmę do zrobienia studni? Mam namiary jedynie na Aqua Centrum Ekologia .

----------


## mariokozub

> Witam
> 
> Proszę o polecenie 3 tematów  w okolicach Piaseczna
> 
> 1. Kogoś do zgarnięcia humusu z działki, wywiezienia ziemi i wykopania fundamentów (mała koparko-spychareczka) działka 600mkw
> 2. Dobrego, wiarygodnego składu budowlanego
> 3. Dobrej wiarygodnej betoniarni
> 4. Dobrego wiarygodnego tartaku który dostarczy porządne drewno na dach.
> 
> ...



W kontekście 2 i 4, bo rozumiem, że to na dach. Skontaktuj się z Dachluxem w Piasecznie. Myślę, że w kwestii dachów w okolicy najrzetelniejsi.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Czy słyszał ktoś o firmie Ma-Box Michał Jurczak? Pan Michał zajmuję się hydrauliką - ponoć od dłuższego czasu - ale na forum jest tylko jedna opinia na jego temat (a raczej wiele opinii pisanych przez jedną osobę).

Ewentualnie proszę o opinie o firmie EkoEmiter.

pzdr.

----------


## muzzy_r

Zdecydowałem się na usługi Pana Michała. Instalacja będzie robiona w marcu/kwietniu. Będę mógł się podzielić wrażeniami.

----------


## Rulh

Witam,

Ja również przyłączam się na temat opinii o firmie Ma-Box

pozdrawiam

----------


## tgrzebien

> Witam,
> macie jakieś ekipy godne polecenia które kompleksowo wykonają elewację (Marki k. Warszawy). Fightera znam niestety od 3 miesięcy czekam na odpowiedz, a chciałbym już sobie zaklepać termin. Z góry dzięki


Ja już czekam na wycenę od Fighter1983 od chyba września/października (wielokrotne maile i telefony) i nic z tego nie wyszło.
Dlatego też proszę o polecenie kogoś od elewacji i dociepleń w okolicach Chotomowa (Legionowo).

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja już czekam na wycenę od Fighter1983 od chyba września/października (wielokrotne maile i telefony) i nic z tego nie wyszło.
> Dlatego też proszę o polecenie kogoś od elewacji i dociepleń w okolicach Chotomowa (Legionowo).


powaznie/> przeoczylem znowu cos i czegos nie zrobilem? przepraszam. poprosze krotka przypominajke

----------


## osin1112

Witam,

Drodzy budujący  :smile: , poszukuję kogoś dobrego i niedrogiego od:
hydrauliki ( hydraulika + podłogówka 130m2 + 4 kaloryfery+ piec kondensat) - termin czerwiec 2016
tynki 750m2 i wylewki 200m2 - termin czerwiec/lipiec 2016
ocieplenie dachu wełna 2x15 cm + rygipsy na gotowo - wykonanie sierpień 2016
elewacja ( dom w miodokwiatach 2) z elementami z kamienia + podbitka dachu - wykonanie wrzesień 2016
drzwi chowane w ścianie - wykonanie sierpień 2016
meble kuchenne, łazienkowe i szafy na wymiar - wrzesień - październik2016
Drzwie zewnętrzne, wewnętrzne, brama garażowa - wykonanie wrzesień/październik 2016
specjalista od glazury, terakoty, gresu - termin październik 2016
schody i barierki z drewna - październik 2016

Budynek stoi w Sterej Iwicznej k. Piaseczna

Jeśli macie sprawdzone ekipy godne polecenia proszę o info n priv ewentualnie na mail [email protected]

Ja mogę Wam polecić firmę KAMEX z okolic Piaseczna - dobre ceny za fajną ceramikę
za wykonanie SSO firmę Chyszbud - Krzysztof Chalcarz - może nie są najtańsi ale terminowość, czystość, jakość, równość wzorowa

Pozdrawiam i życze powodzenia w dalszych etapach pracy.

----------


## EWBUD

Drzwi, okna - Aprel Krzysiek, Finlandia  - obecni na forum.
Poddasze  -yaco, jw.
Tynki - anatak, sain, ja  :smile: 
Elewacja - sain, fighter, ja  :smile: 
Płytki itp  - demobud http://demobud.pl/wykonczenia.html - robili u kilku forumowiczów...

----------


## anatak

> Drzwi, okna - Aprel Krzysiek, Finlandia  - obecni na forum.
> Poddasze  -yaco, jw.
> Tynki - anatak, sain, ja 
> Elewacja - sain, fighter, ja 
> Płytki itp  - demobud http://demobud.pl/wykonczenia.html - robili u kilku forumowiczów...


dzięki za pamięć  :smile: 

jakie tynki?

----------


## osin1112

tynki cmentowo wapienne + piasek kwarcowy

----------


## jankes789

Witam, 
poszukuje ekipy lub murarza do wybudowania SSO domu jednorodzinnego - parterowego z poddaszem użytkowym (z położeniem dachu lub nie) w okolicach Warszawy.
Na czas budowy będę miał czas wolny więc może być sam murarz.
Mogą to być fachowcy z mazowsza lub  Polski (zakwaterowanie do dogadania).
Pisać na priv lub na forum

----------


## rafał2011

Polecam glazurnika. Pan Marek tel. 511-050-527 działa w Mińsku Mazowieckim i okolicach.

----------


## jarroo

Witajcie, poszukuję ogarniętego serwisanta kotłów gazowych Buderus w okolicach zachodniej części Warszawy.

----------


## symultana

Witam,
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić stolarzy, Pana Darka Lasek z bratem. Wykonali piękne schody zabiegowe, z bielonego dębu, które do najłatwiejszych nie należały, a wyszły pięknie.
Panie Darku, dziękuję raz jeszcze!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigor

A jakiś namiar na Pana Laska można prosić?

----------


## symultana

> A jakiś namiar na Pana Laska można prosić?


Oczywiście: 608 404 823 Trochę się czeka na zrobienie, ale za to efekt jest bez zarzutu. Sprawny i czysty montaż w miłej atmosferze. To też ważne, bo najczęściej schody montuje się, jak już większość wykończeniówki jest już gotowa  :wink:

----------


## andzuk

> Ja już czekam na wycenę od Fighter1983 od chyba września/października (wielokrotne maile i telefony) i nic z tego nie wyszło.
> Dlatego też proszę o polecenie kogoś od elewacji i dociepleń w okolicach Chotomowa (Legionowo).



Podłączę się do tej opinii o fighterze. Tylko ja się dopominałem co 2-3 dni, więc dostałem wycenę po miesiącu, ale nie kompletną (bez podbitki). Co więcej w którymś momencie obiecał mi flaszkę za oczekiwanie, ale jakoś nie dotarła pod podany adres.....
Wnioskuję, że bardzo zapracowany człowiek, w kontakcie bardzo przyjemny, ale chyba ma dużo zamówień i nie każdego klienta chce pozyskać.

@Figher - sorry - taka prawda  :wink:

----------


## andzuk

> Witajcie, poszukuję ogarniętego serwisanta kotłów gazowych Buderus w okolicach zachodniej części Warszawy.


Polecę osobę, polecaną już tu na forum - hydraulik, który będzie mi robił instalację właśnie na Buderusie opartą. Pan Robert - 501 435 426 wod-san serwis

----------


## zbigor

> Polecę osobę, polecaną już tu na forum - hydraulik, który będzie mi robił instalację właśnie na Buderusie opartą. Pan Robert - 501 435 426 wod-san serwis


Myślałem że poleca sie osoby które już zrobiły coś na budowie i da sie ocenić ich pracę,  a nie które będą dopiero coś robić.

----------


## andzuk

A ja uważam, że można ocenić częściowo podejście danego fachowca po kontakcie i ustaleniach, czyli sposobie współpracy "przed". Czy doradzi, jak doradzi, jakiego typu rozwiązania zaproponuje.

Poza tym jarroo poszukiwał bardzo konkretnej specjalizacji - kotły Buderusa, a nie dowolnego polecanego.

Na przykład po spotkaniu z posadzkarzem (wielokrotnie tutaj polecanym) wiem, że raczej robić u mnie nie będzie - właśnie ze względu na podejście "przed". Zwłaszcza komentowaniu roboty innych, marudzeniu, że tynkarze to na pewno zabrudzą, że 2cm różnicy w pomieszczeniach na chudziaku itp.

----------


## zbigor

Ja rozumiem że możesz oceniać przed bo w ten sposób wybierasz wykonawcę  ale to jest lista gdzie polecasz kogoś kto już coś u Ciebie zrobił, a nie ma tylko niezłą gadkę. 
Inaczej będzie to tablica reklamowa a nie lista fachowców których pracę w realu można ocenić. 
Dla mnie takie polecenie nie ma żadnej wartości bo polecający antycypuje przyszłość a nie ocenia to co zostało zrobione.

----------


## andzuk

> Dla mnie takie polecenie nie ma żadnej wartości bo polecający antycypuje przyszłość a nie ocenia to co zostało zrobione.


Twoje prawo, jarroo też sam będzie decydował. Zaznaczam tylko, że kontakt wziąłem z forum (polecenie zarówno tutaj jak i na forum projektu domu), oglądałem instalację tego Pana, rozmawiałem z inwestorem u którego robił, więc oceniłem coś co już było zrobione. Poza tym nie uważam, że wprowadzam w błąd, bo piszę, że "będzie" robił.

Ale tak jak pisałem - Twoje prawo do wybierania  :smile:

----------


## zbigor

> oglądałem instalację tego Pana, rozmawiałem z inwestorem u którego robił, więc oceniłem coś co już było zrobione. Poza tym nie uważam, że wprowadzam w błąd, bo piszę, że "będzie" robił.
> 
> Ale tak jak pisałem - Twoje prawo do wybierania


I tym sie różnimy. JA polecam tylko tych którzy u mnie robili, mogę sam zweryfikować wykonane prace  i jestem z nich zadowolony.
Hydraulika też mam z polecenie. Zrobił mi wodkan i podejście pod podłogówkę, na wiosnę będzie kończył ogrzewanie i kotłownię. Wcześniej zrobił 4 domy u mojego kuzyna. Najstarszy jest z połowy lat 90-tch i wszystko działa. Ale nie ośmieliłbym sie podać do niego namiarów póki piec nie zacznie grzać.

----------


## gosiasad

> I tym sie różnimy. JA polecam tylko tych którzy u mnie robili, mogę sam zweryfikować wykonane prace  i jestem z nich zadowolony.
> .


Miałam do czynienia z fachowcami z naszej białej listy. Oglądałam ich pracę. Bardzo optymistycznie rozpoczęłam współpracę a potem było duuuże ups. Rozstawaliśmy się w trakcie prac. Dlatego zbigor zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%. Polecać mogę tylko tych, którzy wyszli od nas zostawiając dobrze wykonaną pracę i miłe wspomnienia. :yes:

----------


## teka

> A ja uważam, że można ocenić częściowo podejście danego fachowca po kontakcie i ustaleniach, czyli sposobie współpracy "przed". Czy doradzi, jak doradzi, jakiego typu rozwiązania zaproponuje.
> 
> Poza tym jarroo poszukiwał bardzo konkretnej specjalizacji - kotły Buderusa, a nie dowolnego polecanego.
> 
> Na przykład po spotkaniu z posadzkarzem (wielokrotnie tutaj polecanym) wiem, że raczej robić u mnie nie będzie - właśnie ze względu na podejście "przed". Zwłaszcza komentowaniu roboty innych, marudzeniu, że tynkarze to na pewno zabrudzą, że 2cm różnicy w pomieszczeniach na chudziaku itp.


mozna cos blizej o tym posadzkarzu,mam odczucie ze to jestem ja :tongue: rosze rozwinąc watek sam jestem ciekaw jakie wymagania mial ten posadzkarz i z czym tak marudzil na budowie

----------


## autorus

HIHI,TEKA, ja przed posadzka, jak dostałem listę od Ciebie co mam załatwić tez nie wiedziałem czy mi się uda. Sprzedawcy kręcili nosem. Co ten posadzkarz wymyśla. 
Ale parafrazując słowa naszego "wieszcza"  *ważne nie jest jak się zaczyna ale jak się kończy*. A skończyło się bardzo ok. Polecam kolegę TEAK i na kawę zawsze zaproszę.   :tongue:

----------


## andzuk

@aurotus, a kto Ci robił to, czego Teka nie che zrobić, czyli położenie folii, styropiany, zaszalowanie boków na balkonie, itp? Bo sorry, ale sam nie mogę poświęcić na to paru dni, a Teka nie robi takich rzeczy. Polecisz kogoś do tego? To może dogadam się z Teką hehe

@teka - oczywiście, że o Ciebie, czy jest tu ktokolwiek inny polecany w temacie posadzek z miksokreta?  :smile:  Szkoda, że o powyższych wyłączeniach nie mówiłeś telefonicznie, a dopiero na budowie jak już brałeś zaliczkę.

----------


## autorus

to wszystko robili panowie od podłogówki i ja osobiście.  gdyby miał robić to teka to by trwało o dzień dłużej.  a to bez sensu.  teka na budowę przyjeżdża bardzo wcześnie,  jak pamiętam ok 5 rano.  bo chcą zrobić jak nie całość to jak najwięcej.  to zrozumiałe.  u mnie całość załatwili 2 dni.  tępo super

----------


## zbigor

> położenie folii, styropiany, .


To robią hydraulicy. Mój nawet sam sie dopominał o to bo to lekka ale dobrze płatna praca. 
Szalowanie boków balkonów to dość prosty temat.  Mam 3 balkony  w sumie z 15m2 robiłem już wstępne przymiarki i nie wyobrażam sobie tego na dłużej niż pół soboty.
Co do Teki , to rozmowa z Nim była w sumie jak z każdym innym wykonawcą.
 Nie zdecydowałem sie go wziąć , bo ze względów technicznych będę lał anhydryt a do 50m2 garażu i balkonów nie będę mu tyłka zawracał tylko wezmę kogoś z okolicy.

----------


## fighter1983

Teka, jakie Ty masz wymagania?
autorus: napisz moze co chcial, bo w sumie z pkt widzenia hurtowni to ja marudny nie jestem i takie "wymysly" dobrego posadzkarza spokojnie moge ogarnac  :smile:  
Wgle nie rozumiem dlaczego z Teka jakos tak scislej nie wspolpracujemy

----------


## teka

> @aurotus, a kto Ci robił to, czego Teka nie che zrobić, czyli położenie folii, styropiany, zaszalowanie boków na balkonie, itp? Bo sorry, ale sam nie mogę poświęcić na to paru dni, a Teka nie robi takich rzeczy. Polecisz kogoś do tego? To może dogadam się z Teką hehe
> 
> @teka - oczywiście, że o Ciebie, czy jest tu ktokolwiek inny polecany w temacie posadzek z miksokreta?  Szkoda, że o powyższych wyłączeniach nie mówiłeś telefonicznie, a dopiero na budowie jak już brałeś zaliczkę.


Jest jeszcze polecany lukasz z forum i inni posadzkarze ,wiec wolalem sie upewnic.
1.sprawa dotyczaca posprzatania po tynkach.nie wszyscy tynkarze sprzataja po sobie wiec zawsze uprzedzam zeby tego przypilnowac.ma to znaczenie pozniej przy rozkladaniu styropianow.poniewaz,kiedy zostanie pod scianami kilka centymetrow tynku to styropian bedzie sie unosil i prezyl wylewke od dolu przy wysychaniu a zamiast 6-7cm bedzie 3-4cm grubosci betonu ktory tego styropianu nie docisnie.-czy pozniej po takim rozlozeniu styropianu kiedy lezy ogrzewanie podlogowe i styropian w kilku warstwach ja mam zagladac co jest pod spodem i ja mam za to odpowiadac,ze wylewka nie popeka gdzies w rogu bo Pan nie ma czasu przekazac takich wytycznych hydraulikowi ktory ma obowiazek rozlozyc styropian ta gdzie jest ogrzewanie podlogowe i zrobic to dobrze,lub nie ma czasu pojawic sie na budowie?
2.zazwyczaj tynkarze z forum sprzataja po sobie,a ja nigdy Panu nie powiedzialem ,ze wszyscy tynkarze nie sprzataja po sobie.u formulowiczow nie zawsze pracuja ekipy z forum
3.nie przypominam sobie zebysmy cos konkretnie ustalali na budowie w kwesti kto bedzie styropian rozkladal,dopiero w e-mailu dzien ,czy klika dni po wizycie mojej u Pana pisze Pan ze jest problem z rozlozeniem,styropianu.odpisalem,zeby dal Pan znac kiedy styropian bedzie na budowie bo jesli przesunie sie nam jakas budowa jest mozliwosc zebysmy cos wymyslili.a Pan sie na mnie obrazil,bo mial Pan dac do nastepnego dnia znac
4.jesli ma Pan tylko 2 cm roznicy na chudziaku czy na stropie to jest Pan szczesciarzem i jesli nie ma Pan ochoty rownac tych dwoch centymetrow styropianem-Panska sprawa,jednak przy podlogach klejonych drewnianych miedzy 6cm szlichta a 8cm jest 1-1.5miesiaca dluzszy czas wysychania betonu jesli to tez nie przeszkadza ok,ale prosze mi wierzyc,ze sa osoby na tym forum ktorym na tym zalezy jak rowniez na niepotrzebnym nagrzewaniu kilku wiecej cm betonu
5.mam duze wymagania rowniez w kwestii logistycznej,poniewaz musi miec Pan rowniez palety w ktorych musze poprowadzic weze i pozabezpieczac np drzwi by niczego na Panskiej budowie nie uszkodzic,bede latal jeszcze i 2 godziny rano nanosil poziomy a przy tym sprawdzal czy cos jeszcze nie preży,czy poprawial czasem po hydrauliku ,ktory nie żalowal pianki ktora porozprezala styropiany, ktore strzelaja przy chodzeniu lub wyrywal gwozdzie ktorymi poprzybijali tasme dylatacyjna do scian.musze zobaczyc gdzie wysypac piasek,kruszywo,lub postawic cement bysmy mogli wjechac maszyna,poniewaz niektore dzialki sa waskie i pozniej jest problem z rozstawieniem sprzetu
6 na pomiarach jestem,poniewaz czesto sa duze roznice. na powierzchni 100m rekord moj to 16cm w nowo budowanym domu a roznica na skrzydlach drzwi balkonowych to 7cm.czesto sa zle wylane schody,wstawione drzwi wejsciowe czy drzwi tarasowe.zdarzylo sie,ze" wpadlem" na budowe i musialem jechac do domu bo do zdjecia bylo 170m2 podlogowki ze styropianu 10cm i zamienieniu go od 2-12cm!
7 jezeli Pan na bialej liscie  obrzuca mnie bezpodstawnie w dodatku anonimowo to nie zamierzam siedziec i sluchac glupot bo mysle ,ze  hydraulik wypial d....e a Panu sie nie chce do mnie odpisac bo Pan sie obrazil to ja sie ciesze ze ja u Pana juz nie bede robil posadzek.
zadko zdarza sie osoba na forum ktora tak stawia sprawe,a jestesmy u Formulowiczow pewnie okolo 80razy w roku.przyjezdzamy bardzo rano bo musimy przygotowac sie do wylewania a to schodzi jak rowniez dlatego,zeby Panstwo wzieli w miare mozliwosci jeden dzien urlopu czasem zamiast dwoch,czy trzech,zrobic to szybko i po nocy wracac 100-150km czasem do domu,lub spac na nastepnej budowie czy szukac kwatery
8wizyta  moja u Pana to przede wszystkim zmierzenie grubosci styropianow .jak wczesniej pisalem jest Pan szczesciarzem ze to tylko/az 2cm roznicy :big grin: -nie wszyscy takie szczescie maja,jednak glownym problemem jest tutaj zlosc o te 200zl zaliczki ktora mi Pan rowniez w emailu napisal.oczywiscie zrobie wyjatek bo bardzo zadko juz nie pamietam kiedy zdarzyla mi sie taka sytuacja i odesle Panu pieniazki na konto
Pozdrawiam teka

----------


## teka

> HIHI,TEKA, ja przed posadzka, jak dostałem listę od Ciebie co mam załatwić tez nie wiedziałem czy mi się uda. Sprzedawcy kręcili nosem. Co ten posadzkarz wymyśla. 
> Ale parafrazując słowa naszego "wieszcza"  *ważne nie jest jak się zaczyna ale jak się kończy*. A skończyło się bardzo ok. Polecam kolegę TEAK i na kawę zawsze zaproszę.


autorus bardzo naprawde bylo w ogole byc na takiej budowie,pamiatka na cale zycie
na kawe to obowiazkowo kupie na Orlenie i zalece to wypijemy

----------


## teka

> Teka, jakie Ty masz wymagania?
> autorus: napisz moze co chcial, bo w sumie z pkt widzenia hurtowni to ja marudny nie jestem i takie "wymysly" dobrego posadzkarza spokojnie moge ogarnac  
> Wgle nie rozumiem dlaczego z Teka jakos tak scislej nie wspolpracujemy


fighter1983 uwazaj bo takie bedziesz mial po sobie jak sie dowiem ze tynkujecie ze sam przyjedziesz i za hydraulika bedziesz rozkladal styropiany a przy elewacji od razu szalowal balkony :yes:

----------


## andzuk

@teka - odezwę się mailowo, bo tu i tak już za bardzo zaspamowaliśmy - jak sprowokowałem, to przepraszam, nie zamierzałem Cię atakować. Jestem przekonany, że wyjaśnimy sobie mailowo temat.

----------


## hincu

Poleci ktoś sprawdzoną ekipę do tynków gipsowych? 

Polecany tutaj wielokrotnie Anatak  zrobił się tak popularny że ma wolny najbliższy termin na sierpień  :Smile:

----------


## zbigor

Rezerwuj ten sierpień, w między czasie i tak ktoś pewnie odpadnie z kolejki wiec wskoczysz na czyjes miejsce. 
Mówiłeś mu że jesteś z Falent? On jest z Raszyna może to coś pomoże.

----------


## autorus

dokładnie,  lepiej poczekaj a będziesz miał dobrze zrobione.  Pan Tomek to artysta.

----------


## gosiasad

Ja też czekałam na p.Tomka
Teraz jak przychodzi czas na szafy, kuchnie to bardzo się cieszę, bo równiutko, wszędzie idealne kąty.

----------


## art6

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić fachowca od schodów  ( obłożenie drewnem betonowych schodów), innego niż p. Lasek?

pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigor

> Oczywiście: 608 404 823 Trochę się czeka na zrobienie,


thx.
Trochę to znaczy ile sie czeka?  Potrzebuję na jesień,  październik -listopad. Już zamawiać?

----------


## symultana

> thx.
> Trochę to znaczy ile sie czeka?  Potrzebuję na jesień,  październik -listopad. Już zamawiać?


Ja czekałam trochę ponad 3 miesiące. Ale wolałam to, niż eksperymentować z kimś mało znanym. Pan Darek jest tu polecany od dawna, a mimo to woda sodowa mu nie uderzyła do głowy, jak co poniektórym. Jak chcesz na jesień, to zamów w końcówce lata. Z moich doświadczeń z innymi wykonawcami wynika, że pod koniec roku ciężko jest z terminami, bo każdy chce na Boże Narodzenie, więc sensowne jest zamawianie właśnie na październik - listopad, pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

> Poleci ktoś sprawdzoną ekipę do tynków gipsowych? 
> 
> Polecany tutaj wielokrotnie Anatak  zrobił się tak popularny że ma wolny najbliższy termin na sierpień


Zadzwoń do Bogdana Pyciarza. Robił mi tynki gipsowe. Wyszły super i wszyscy podziwiali. Mam już zamontowane meble i stolarz, ani żaden kamieniarz nie narzekał, że krzywo, czy nie ma kątów. Powierzchnie są gładkie, więc nawet gładzie nie były za bardzo potrzebne, chociaż je zrobiłam i tu się dopiero nacięłam, bo po szpachlarzach dopiero nazostawało niedoróbek. Wiem, bo sama malowałam dużą część pokoi, a jestem perfekcjonistką. Zamiast umalować szybko, chodziłam z halogenem i poprawiałam dziesiątki dziurek i rys. Tel do Bogdana: 505346745.

----------


## autorus

Szukam wykonawcy który połozy mi panele ścienne na ścianę  :smile:  Konkretnie deskę barlinecką na ścianę  :tongue:

----------


## DvG

Witam,

poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy z okolic wawra. 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam,
DvG

----------


## mini1983

Witam,

Szukam kogoś do tynków cementowo wapiennych. Polecany Anatak robi tylko gipsowe. Najbliższy termin już nie sierpień a wrzesień  :big grin: 

Dziękuję

----------


## tomo244

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam kogoś do tynków cementowo wapiennych. Polecany Anatak robi tylko gipsowe. Najbliższy termin już nie sierpień a wrzesień 
> 
> Dziękuję


Ja polecam Pana Antoniego Poparda do tynków CW  . Robił u mnie w 2014 r.  Tynki tradycyjne robione ręcznie na budowie. trzeba ich tylko przypilnować przy puszkach elektrycznych bo u Mnie niektóre niestety zbyt głęboko osadzili. Reszta Ok. tel. 694 972 569. 
pozdro.

----------


## PaRa

> Witam,
> 
> Szukam kogoś do tynków cementowo wapiennych. Polecany Anatak robi tylko gipsowe. Najbliższy termin już nie sierpień a wrzesień 
> 
> Dziękuję


Ja jestem wpisany na 2 połowę sierpnia 2016.

----------


## vangass

2 strony wcześniej były pytania a propos Ma-Box Michał Jurczak.
Właśnie skończył u mnie kotłownie - podłogówka + grzejniki + zbiornik cwu z cyrkulacją.
Właśnie trwa wygrzewanie.
Wszystko profesjonalnie. Jak przyjechali panowie od instalacji licznika gazu to pogwizdali z zachwytu, heh.
Bardzo polecam!

----------


## gosiasad

Czy mogę prosić o polecenie kogoś, kto robi ogrodzenia, podjazdy z kostki granitowej. 
Mała kostka na podjazdach wygląda przepięknie, ale wiem, że jest trudna do położenia.

----------


## mini1983

> Ja jestem wpisany na 2 połowę sierpnia 2016.


Jak dzwoniłam z 2 tygodnie temu też był sierpień. Wczoraj już wrzesień  :big grin:

----------


## zbigor

> Jak dzwoniłam z 2 tygodnie temu też był sierpień. Wczoraj już wrzesień


Wrzesień albo październik to zdecydowanie lepsze miesiące na tynki niż okres lata wiec nie ma co narzekać bo ten termin też ma swoje plusy :yes:

----------


## PaRa

> A jeżeli ktoś już ma z głowy całą budowę, to ja mogę polecić firmę Japa&Co, żeby cały nasz dobytek przewieźli do nowego miejsca zamieszkania. Jeżeli chodzi o przeprowadzki, to jest to chyba najlepsza i najbardziej profesjonalna firma, ze wszystkich, które działają w Warszawie.


Tylko 10 postów i prawie wszystkie o tym jaka to firma od przeprowadzki super, aż tak żle ze zleceniami na rynku ?

----------


## mini1983

> Wrzesień albo październik to zdecydowanie lepsze miesiące na tynki niż okres lata wiec nie ma co narzekać bo ten termin też ma swoje plusy


Mogłabym nawet poczekać. I tak nie będę się wprowadzać w tym roku. Tylko że nie chcę tynków gipsowych. A tylko takie ten Pan robi.

----------


## anatak

> Wrzesień albo październik to zdecydowanie lepsze miesiące na tynki niż okres lata wiec nie ma co narzekać bo ten termin też ma swoje plusy


dokładnie tak  :wink:  zależy też jakie lato będzie...

----------


## anatak

> Mogłabym nawet poczekać. I tak nie będę się wprowadzać w tym roku. Tylko że nie chcę tynków gipsowych. A tylko takie ten Pan robi.


zapraszamy na budowę do obejrzenia naszych prac, już niejednokrotnie Inwestorzy zmieniali zdanie co do wyboru rodzaju tynków  :wink:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## mini1983

> zapraszamy na budowę do obejrzenia naszych prac, już niejednokrotnie Inwestorzy zmieniali zdanie co do wyboru rodzaju tynków  
> pozdrawiam


To nie jest tak że się uparłam na takie i koniec. Mogę jeszcze się przekonać  :wink:  
Zgłoszę się do Pana w przyszłym tygodniu. Bo teraz już wszyscy żyją Świętami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaRa

> zapraszamy na budowę do obejrzenia naszych prac, już niejednokrotnie Inwestorzy zmieniali zdanie co do wyboru rodzaju tynków  
> pozdrawiam


 Czy po waszych tynkach czeka mnie już tylko grunt i malowanie ? Czy musze je jeszcze przecierać / gipsować ?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> zapraszamy na budowę do obejrzenia naszych prac, już niejednokrotnie Inwestorzy zmieniali zdanie co do wyboru rodzaju tynków  
> pozdrawiam


a może anatak powinnieneś rozważy robienie C-W skoro jest takie zapotrzebowanie :wink:  a taki spec by się przydał

ja mam problem z gipsowymi taki, że są "miękkie" tzn. łatwe w uszkodzeniu przy dzieciach + mniej odporne na wilgoć/grzyb co nie znaczy,że nie mają swoich plusów bo mają

----------


## wyros

Witam
Dzięki za dotychczasową pomoc

Szukam teraz kogoś:
1.kto wykona mi studnie głębinową (Piaseczno)
2. Szukam kontenera/barakowozu/wagonu do wynajęcia/kupienia na czas budowy w piasecznie

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## brunet wieczorową

Witam, szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej (tynk silikonowy). Wschodnia strona Warszawy. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzonych, uczciwych fachowców?

----------


## damad

Polecam ekipę od remontów: Łukasz Kwiecień m&m remonts 695749797. Pan Łukasz już raz był wpisany na białą listę, ja mogę tylko potwierdzić, że to solidny wykonawca.
Mały remont poddasza wykonany naprawdę sprawnie (wyburzanie, nowe ścianki karton gips, tynk, gładzie - kilku fachowców zrezygnowało na sam widok tego co trzeba zrobić).

----------


## anatak

> a może anatak powinnieneś rozważy robienie C-W skoro jest takie zapotrzebowanie a taki spec by się przydał
> 
> ja mam problem z gipsowymi taki, że są "miękkie" tzn. łatwe w uszkodzeniu przy dzieciach + mniej odporne na wilgoć/grzyb co nie znaczy,że nie mają swoich plusów bo mają


zawsze było, jest i będzie  :wink:

----------


## ogon_

Dzień dobry wszystkim forumowiczom.

W swoim pierwszym poście proszę o polecenie fachowej, potrafiącej czytać rysunki, solidnej ekipy cieśli do postawienia konstrukcji drewnianej do mojego domu z kostek słomy  :smile: 

pozdrawiam!

----------


## emmalia

witam, potrzebuje sprawdzonego kierownika budowy, dom jednorodzinny w Markach,
ktoś może polecić?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> zawsze było, jest i będzie


no to do dzieła....wtedy ja bym się pisał :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## zbigor

Szukam namiarów na wykonawcę ogrodzenia.  Praca kompleksowa od wylania  fundamentu po wymurowanie. 
Pomoże ktoś?

----------


## Nyu

Szukam firmy, która kompleksowo wybuduje dom od zera po stan deweloperski albo i nawet ciut dalej, pod klucz. Jestem załamana, bo co sprawdzam różne firmy to opinie słabeeee... naprawdę nie ma firmy, która robi solidnie i bez wtopy? Pomocy...  :bash:

----------


## anatak

> no to do dzieła....wtedy ja bym się pisał


na gipsowe też jest zapotrzebowanie  :smile:  a o zdrowie trzeba dbać  :wink:

----------


## PaRa

anatak - wylewki przed tynkami to dla Ciebie problem ?

----------


## doktorant

Chyba nie, skoro teraz u mnie tak działa. Wylewkę anhydrytową zabezpieczył profesjonalnie.

----------


## anatak

> anatak - wylewki przed tynkami to dla Ciebie problem ?


po prostu trzeba zabezpieczyć i tyle

----------


## ewajanecka

Ostatnia łazienka w domu zrobiona.Po raz kolejny polecam do prac glazurniczych vadiola czyli Pana Roberta. Fachowy, bezproblemowy, miły i sumienny. Wykonał  wszystko co wymyśliłam nie stwarzając przy tym żadnego problemu.Jeszcze raz dziękujemy Panie Robercie.

----------


## asc

Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy zajmującej sie zadaszeniami tarasów ze szkła
Dziekuje za namiary

----------


## vadiol

> Ostatnia łazienka w domu zrobiona.Po raz kolejny polecam do prac glazurniczych vadiola czyli Pana Roberta. Fachowy, bezproblemowy, miły i sumienny. Wykonał  wszystko co wymyśliłam nie stwarzając przy tym żadnego problemu.Jeszcze raz dziękujemy Panie Robercie.


Bardzo dziękuję

----------


## KorBa81

> Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy zajmującej sie zadaszeniami tarasów ze szkła
> Dziekuje za namiary


Podpinam się do pytania, potrzebuje szklane zadaszenie wejścia do domu.

----------


## andzuk

Ma ktoś do polecenia ekipę odo wykonania tarasu?
Do wykonania wylanie utwardzenia, obłożenie płytkami/klinkierem.

----------


## dar-ek

Witam polecam Pana który u nas budował dostaliśmy kontakt od znajomych. Firma wykonała profesjonalne no i w terminie tel.605-347-434 pozdrawiam

----------


## Moniia i P

Szukamy sprawdzonego fachowca do montażu luksfer/pustaków szklanych, 2 okna w garażu, ok. 3 m  kw.

----------


## sqrak

Witam serdecznie,
szukam solidnej i niedrogiej ekipy budowlanej - chodzi głównie o murarzy. Dom będzie budowany w okolicach Legionowa. 
Z góry dziękuję wszystkim za polecenie 

pozdrawiam, Piotr

----------


## Adam626

Szukam człowieka lub firmy który wyrówna teren, nawiezie ziemię, połozy siatkę na krety i zasieje trawę

----------


## Adam626

Oraz szukam firmy która potrafi zrobić pergolę doklejoną do budynku (taras ) około 30m2

----------


## PaRa

Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę, która zrobi ocieplenie i elewację w okolicach Góry Kalwarii ? Nie obrażę się jeli wystawi fakturę.

----------


## drewniane kafelki

Witam

Z góry podkreślę, że to mój pierwszy post, ale proszę nie upatrywać w tym żadnej reklamy. 

Ok. 8 miesięcy temu zaczęliśmy remontować dom - raptem 64 m kwadratowe. Ściany zewnętrzne z supremy, wewnętrzne z cegły. Dom problematyczny innymi słowy. 

W skrócie:

- instalacja elektryczna do wymiany
- piec i instalacja hydrauliczna do wymiany
- ściany do gruntowania, gipsowania i malowania
- podłogi do zerwania - nowe wylewki -  w trzech pomieszczeniach ogrzewanie podłogowe
- piwnica - 3 pomieszczenia - do doprowadzenia do kultury - ściany, podłoga, sufity. 

Przez 7 miesięcy... tak 7, ekipa 3-4-osobowa nie potrafiła sobie  z tymi pracami poradzić. Ba!! Żeby jedna... W tym czasie mieszkaliśmy w tym domu z dzieckiem i teściową... W kurzu pyle syfie i z ciągłymi problemami ekipy wykonawczej... 

W łazience zostały wykonane stelaże ale nie na trzeźwo, o czym dowiedziałem się dużo później... Niestety było już po zawodach. Jako, że stelaże są krzywo to fachowiec postanowił prostować tynkiem itd. Generalnie przez miesiąc czasu nie mieliśmy łazienki... W niektórych miejscach podoklejał płytę i wyszło bardzo słabo, a łazienka mogła wyglądać naprawdę ładnie..  :jaw drop: 

Następnie wykonawca po moich dosyć konkretnych uwagach stwierdził "a ja mam wyje..." i sobie poszedł z narzędziami... Na szczęście jak się okazało.

Wtedy też znaleźliśmy nowego wykonawcę... Przepraszam Wykonawcę. Umówiliśmy się telefonicznie na wieczorne spotkanie. Pan Łukasz przyjechał punktualnie (mam alergię na spóźnianie się), obejrzał dom i z marszu zaczął podawać rozwiązania.  :smile:  

Od razu przystaliśmy na termin i czekaliśmy na Ekipę - tak też przez duże "E". 

Panowie pojawili się w umówionym terminie o 8.00 rano - nawet ciut przed. Od razu zebrali się do pracy,  w ciszy i skupieniu. W ciągu jednego naprawdę długiego dnia wyrzucili podłogę - klepkę - oraz drewniane legary pod spodem - poukładali w miejscu, o które wcześniej zapytali.. Następnie sami zamówili piach, wsypali go, przywieźli zagęszczarkę, ubili, zamówili styropian folię beton  i zakończyli dzień wylewając wylewkę ok. 22.00. To był 1 dzień pracy. A żeby było jeszcze ciekawiej - posprzątali po sobie. 

Gdy skończyli już tej pokój - oczywiście wylewka musiała wyschnąć (przywieźli osuszacz) - zabrali się za sufit podwieszany i opłytowanie pokoju, co zajęło Im 1 dzień. 

Następne prace w całym domu wykonywali szybko sprawnie, ale zgodnie z technologią. 

Pan Łukasz Chmiel wczoraj wraz z Panem Piotrem i Marcinem, skończyli prace w piwnicy, co zajęło Im 3 dni robocze.  :smile: 

Byłem zdumiony, że tak szybko Im to idzie. Tym samym polecam Pana Łukasza Chmiela. Panowie pracują dokładnie, schludnie i z pełnym profesjonalizmem. 

W przyszłości chcemy podnieść dom o piętro i nie wyobrażam sobie żebym się zgłosił gdzie indziej.  :smile:

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Szukam ekipy która wykona mi w miarę niedrogo taras drewniany z podbudową w Markach k. Warszawy, ktoś kogoś może polecic?

----------


## MajekD

Temat nie nowy, ale nagłaśniać trzeba – chodzi, o jakość prac, sumienność firmy „Selki”. Mam okazję gościć ich u siebie i muszę powiedzieć, że w ich przypadku „biała lista” tylko umniejsza ich zasługi. Podejście do tematu suchej zabudowy w ich wykonaniu jest równie wzorcowe jak wzorzec metra w Sevres. Życzyłbym sobie, aby kolejne ekipy, które pozostały do dokończenia domu przynajmniej starały się im dotrzymać kroku. Może … najlepszym ekipom w swojej „kategorii” np. tynkarzom, glazurnikom, dekarzom należałby przyznawać tytuł „Selki” – wtedy byłoby niezbicie wiadomo, kto MISTRZ a przed kim jeszcze lata terminowania  :roll eyes: 

Tak, więc kto jest nawet na etapie murowania ścian niech rezerwuje sobie miejsce w kolejce, bo z tym jest ciężko! Podpowiadam: Firma „Selki”, Robert Hawrylak tel. 502 469 645

----------


## marimag

A jak SELKI wychodzą cenowo, bo dla inwestora nadmiar orderów i odznaczeń, sugeruje równie misrzowską cenę.

----------


## zbigor

> dla inwestora nadmiar orderów i odznaczeń, sugeruje równie misrzowską cenę.


To chyba normalne. Miałem kilku wykonawców z forum i delikatnie mówiąc nie było najtaniej. 
Ale świadomie wolałem dopłacić dla spokojnego snu. 
Dla wykonawcy jest to jeden z podstawowych sposobów selekcji zamówień. Tak to jest, że reguły  renoma = cena z wyższej półki. 
Niestety nie działa to w drugą stronę i cena z wyższej półki nie oznacza renomy...

----------


## MajekD

Miałem też oferty teoretycznie niższe cenowo za m2, ale poddasze wychodziło jakieś większe ...  :wink: 
Podsumowując nie ma tragedii dla portfela, za to jest spokojny sen

----------


## Brwinów

Witam. Polecicie kogoś do wylewki anhydrytowej ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

> Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę, która zrobi ocieplenie i elewację w okolicach Góry Kalwarii ? Nie obrażę się jeli wystawi fakturę.


Proponuję zadzwonić do p. Michała Domagały, tel. 693222511. Widziałam wiele Jego elewacji, mnie robił ocieplenie+siatka i klej 1,5 roku temu na jesień. Dom mam bardzo ciepły i szczelny, co widać po bardzo niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie, więc jestem bardzo zadowolona i polecam. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## symultana

Czy ma ktoś sprawdzoną firmę, która robi ładne balustrady z nierdzewki? Potrzebuję 2 nieduże balustrady zewnętrzne :roll eyes:

----------


## zbigor

W połowie maja będzie robiona balustrada z nierdzewki u mojego kuzyna 
ZTCP to na kwadratowym profilu a nie na rurce. Jest spora szansa że jeśli wyjdzie OK, to u mnie też będzie to samo.
Jak nic wcześniej nie załatwisz to dam Ci namiar

----------


## symultana

> W połowie maja będzie robiona balustrada z nierdzewki u mojego kuzyna 
> ZTCP to na kwadratowym profilu a nie na rurce. Jest spora szansa że jeśli wyjdzie OK, to u mnie też będzie to samo.
> Jak nic wcześniej nie załatwisz to dam Ci namiar


Dzięki Zbigor  :Smile:  Nie śpieszy mi się za bardzo, więc poczekam na Twoje doświadczenia - mam nadzieję, że pozytywne,
pozdrawiam

----------


## Moniia i P

> W połowie maja będzie robiona balustrada z nierdzewki u mojego kuzyna 
> ZTCP to na kwadratowym profilu a nie na rurce. Jest spora szansa że jeśli wyjdzie OK, to u mnie też będzie to samo.
> Jak nic wcześniej nie załatwisz to dam Ci namiar




Też jestem zainteresowana  :smile:

----------


## buzzer11

> Czy ktoś może polecić ekipę, która zrobi ocieplenie i elewację w okolicach Góry Kalwarii ? Nie obrażę się jeli wystawi fakturę.


Polecam Pana Jacka. Niestety nazwiska nie zapisałem. Pan Jacek robił u mnie elewację w 2014r. Człowiek cechuje się wysoką dokładnością tego co robi oraz doradzi jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba. 

Kontakt do p. Jacka - tel. 518356910. 

pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## MajekD

Przerabialiście już może temat ogrodzenia? Poszukuję firmy, która zrobiła by podmurówkę i zamontowała panele. Pozdrowienia  :roll eyes:

----------


## markiel

Dachlux Warszawa - polecam tę firmę zarówno jako hurtownię dachową jak i wykonawców. Obsługa wysokiej klasy i ceny konkurencyjne.

----------


## E w e l

Do dociepleń śmiało polecę P. Waldka 602837649 on z ekipą jest z Twoich okolic. Widziałam jego kilka domów nim robił u mnie.
Bardzo sprawna ekipa.

----------


## okon

> Proponuję zadzwonić do p. Michała Domagały, tel. 693222511. Widziałam wiele Jego elewacji, mnie robił ocieplenie+siatka i klej 1,5 roku temu na jesień. Dom mam bardzo ciepły i szczelny, co widać po bardzo niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie, więc jestem bardzo zadowolona i polecam. 
> Pozdrawiam


Również potwierdzam, że wspomniany Pan zna się na robocie. polecam

----------


## bettka

Szukam poleconej firmy, która jest w stanie wykonać i zamontować giętą taflę szkła.

----------


## alisa777

Poszukuję inspektora do odbioru mieszkania. Kilka tygodni temu, napotkałam na forum muratora polecanych fachowców w tej dziedzinie, jednak nie zapisałam i teraz szukam i nie mogę znaleźć  :bash: 
Jeśli w nie odpowiednim temacie piszę, bardzo proszę o skierowania na ten gdzie są wszystkie odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## lukasz69karolina

poszukuję ekipy do wykonania drewnianego tarasu z zadaszeniem

ktoś?
coś?

----------


## symultana

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Jacka Domagałę, który właśnie skończył mi robić dach na drugim budynku. Ponieważ mam teraz skalę porównawczą z dachem na pierwszym budynku, to stwierdzam, że jakość i estetyka wykonania dachu przez Pana Domagałę napawa mnie trochę zazdrością, ponieważ mój dach nie jest taki ładny (czyli ten pierwszy, robiony przez inną ekipę). Co prawda Pan Jacek zrobił co mógł, żeby i pierwszy dach poprawić. Wracając do dachu robionego przez P. Jacka - jest bez zarzutu. Wszystkie kwestie na bieżąco były uzgadniane, ekipa też super, plac pozostawili posprzątany, materiały które zostały - odwiezione zostały do Dachluxu. Ogólnie wszystko na "6"! Rzec by można: Jaki ojciec, taki syn. Wczoraj Pan Michał zakończył elewację z tynku silikonowego, z boniami w poziomie parteru, gzymsami i podbitką. Wyszło super  :Smile:  Ekipa wszystko po sobie wysprzątała, nawet garaż pozamiatali, aż sie zdziwiłam, że chłopaki takie pracowite  :wink:  Wszystko w miłej atmosferze, więc polecam!

----------


## PaRa

> Wczoraj Pan Michał zakończył elewację z tynku silikonowego, z boniami w poziomie parteru, gzymsami i podbitką. Wyszło super  Ekipa wszystko po sobie wysprzątała, nawet garaż pozamiatali, aż sie zdziwiłam, że chłopaki takie pracowite  Wszystko w miłej atmosferze, więc polecam!


 Tylko wolny termin dopiero w październiku, przez telefon też zrobił na mnie dobre wrażenie.

----------


## brunet wieczorową

> Witam, szukam ekipy do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej (tynk silikonowy). Wschodnia strona Warszawy. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzonych, uczciwych fachowców?


Jestem już po tynkowaniu elewacji. Ekipę, która u mnie robiła, mogę zdecydowanie polecić, bo jestem zadowolony z ich pracy. Jeśli ktoś zainteresowany, to proszę o kontakt na pw.

----------


## MajekD

Hmm ... co do wolnych terminów to też bierzcie poprawkę :/ 
W grudniu 2015 umawiałem się z  Anatak na kwietnia, tak wszystko poustawiałem, aby tego dotrzymać. W marcu zadzwoniłem aby umówić się na spotkanie (omówić co mam im zapewnić - jakie materiały itp). Pierwsze nie doszło do skutku, drugie zostało przesunięte na kolejny termin. Na trzeci termin Pan Tomek się nie zjawił i przestał odbierać telefony ... 

No nic, jak to się mówi do trzech razy sztuka

----------


## symultana

> Tylko wolny termin dopiero w październiku, przez telefon też zrobił na mnie dobre wrażenie.


Na pociechę powiem, że ja swoje też odczekałam. Zamawiałam elewację we wrześniu 2015, ale dobre ekipy mają odległe terminy i z tym należy się liczyć. Z doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że warto zaczekać na kogoś sprawdzonego. Mnie podkusiło 2 razy wziąć ekipy trochę przypadkowe no i miałam za swoje  :oops:

----------


## asc

Możecie polecić architekta ogrodu - ekipę która projektuje i wykona aranżacje ogrodu

----------


## ElemenT

Aktualizuję listę moich polecanych z tego posta i mniej polecanych. Skończyłem na instalacji gazowej.

Polecił bym kogoś kto by chciał mi zrobić izolację poziomą chudziaka papą, ale nikomu się nie chciało - także polecam siebie - kilka dni z rana i gotowe  :big grin:  Wyszło całkiem spoko.

Elewacje robiła mi firma *EWBUD* z forum - wyszło bardzo git także polecam, niestety posadzkarze mi ja lekko pobrudzili betonem więc będę jeszcze się kontaktował w sprawie drobnych napraw.

Hydraulika bym polecił ale żaden nie miał terminów lub nie było po drodze - więc zrobiłem sobie sam. Rozdzielacze, rury, styropian, podłogówka, piony itd - polecam się :]

Posadzkarza miałem z forum, niby wychwalanego ale raczej bym nie polecił. W salonie prawie centymetr różnicy oraz dylatacja przez środek salonu (salon 6x5m - to zrobili mi na pół... Musiałem wydać trochę kasy na łatanie - klamrowanie i klejenie żywicą itd.



Polecam pod odpowiedzialnością karną ekipę *Romkona* - zamienili mi szpetne wnętrza na cudo. Poddasze ocieplone 2x15 wełną, gładzie, sufity, taśmy led, wentylacje, ocieplenia garażu. Było tego sporo - przesiedzieli zimę, popilnowali chałupy, stestowali kozę  :smile:  Jedna z tych ekip, które zostawisz na tydzień czy 2 i się nie martwisz, że ci zamurują okna  :smile: 

Kotłownie na Buderusie robiła mi firma Aldamir - wszystko działa, terminowi także polecam.

Do kominka polecam Pana Andrzeja Jarzynę - terminy ma odległe ale warto. Zanim zaczął robotę to liczył na kartkach , rysował, wyznaczał i rozmierzał chyba z dzień. Efekt taki, że wyszło co do milimetra. Pan Andrzej zrobił mi obudowę kominka oraz obsadził kamień, teraz glazurnicy okładają płytkami.

----------


## BYQ

ElemenT - przylacze sie do Twojej listy i polece rowniez od siebie Pana Kucharskiego z Budmaru - zamontowali u mnie szambo, podlaczyli do budynku, zamontowali kominek i rure do szambiarki. Wszystko sprawnie i bez problemu (no moze tylko poza brakiem wywiezienia ziemi bo podobno cos im sie popsulo z przechylaniem paki czy cos tam - moze nie chcieli po prostu...  :smile:  )

----------


## ElemenT

Budmar solidna firma, montowali rok temu szambo i zrobili rurę do wybierania ale zapomnieli zatyczki aluminiowej. Pan Kucharski przy rozliczeniu mówi że będzie pamiętał o tej zatyczce i mi ją podrzuci. Jadę ostatnio na działkę i widzę, że montują szambo 5 domów obok. Myślę sobie, przywitam się i zapytam co z moją zatyczką.

Musiałem mieć niezłe zdziwienie na twarzy jak mi powiedział, że ma i miał mi powiesić na płocie jak skończy robotę  :smile:  a minął rok :]

----------


## autorus

O co chodzi z ta rurą? Naświetlcie mi temat albo wstawcie link.

----------


## ElemenT

Rura ssawna do wybierania. Jak przyjeżdza szambiarka to nie otwierają ci szamba tylko podłączają się pod rurę, którą masz np w ogrodzeniu lub śmietniku.
Zakończone jest to tym :

----------


## BYQ

*autorus* - kolega wyzej pokazal szybkozlaczke do ktorej podpina sie szambiarka. Sam waz wyglada tak (zdjecie z pierwszej lepszej aukcji na Alle)
.
Jedna koncowka jest przy dnie w zbiorniku, druga w plocie. Oszczedzasz sobie tym samym ewentualnej koniecznosci wpuszczania jegomoscia na teren posesji do wyciagania nieczystosci

----------


## silver200

a czy w szambie dwu komorowym muszą być dwie takie rury, czy wystarczy jedna?

----------


## BYQ

Powinny byc 2 - w koncu komory polaczone sa ze soba gora

----------


## kato77

Może ktoś polecić firmę do przyklejenia styropianu + kołkowanie + pociągnięcie klejem nad częścią domu, która ma 1,2 dni przerwy?  :wink: 
W trybie pilnym pożegnałem się z firmą i również w trybie pilnym poszukuję następnej, która ułoży nad częścią domu do której będzie dochodził dach, a w perspektywie kilkumiesięcznej wykona pozostałą część. Jeśli macie dokładną, sprawdzoną ekipę z okienkiem w terminarzu (wiem że prawie niemożliwe) prosiłbym o namiary.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Zna ktos firme małstef z legionowa i moze cos o niej powiedziec?

----------


## admiralbar

Hej,
ma ktos namiary na kier-buda do budowy w okolicy Nowego Dworu Maz/Legionowa. Takiego, ktory bedzie robil cos wiecej niz pisal dziannik.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tgrzebien

Witam, szukam firmy, która postawi ogrodzenie, okolice Legionowa. Ktoś może kogoś polecić? Bo w temacie nic ciekawego nie znalazłem ;/

----------


## strix

Heh, cieszy, że nic się w tej ekipie nie zmieniło  :smile: ) 4 lata temu p. Chmiel robił mi całą wykończeniówkę - ocieplanie poddasza, kartongipsy, glazury terakoty /mega pokręcone konstrukcje z biura projektowego/. Polecałem go nie raz tutaj  :smile:  Robił też u znajomych pełne wykończeniówki. Po 4 latach mieszkania z górką nic kompletnie nie nawala! Namiarów nie mam są na ich stronie - http://www.lukaszchmiel.pl

No i tynki wewn. ta sama inwestycja co wyżej i znów mega tynki cem-wap. U mnie robione przeszło 4 lata temu - mega - żadnych pęknięć, żadnych nierówności nie dojrzałem do dziś  :smile:  - Stanisław Majkrzak tel 603635144 




> Gdy skończyli już tej pokój - oczywiście wylewka musiała wyschnąć (przywieźli osuszacz) - zabrali się za sufit podwieszany i opłytowanie pokoju, co zajęło Im 1 dzień. 
> 
> Następne prace w całym domu wykonywali szybko sprawnie, ale zgodnie z technologią. 
> Pan Łukasz Chmiel wczoraj wraz z Panem Piotrem i Marcinem, skończyli prace w piwnicy, co zajęło Im 3 dni robocze. 
> Byłem zdumiony, że tak szybko Im to idzie. Tym samym polecam Pana Łukasza Chmiela. Panowie pracują dokładnie, schludnie i z pełnym profesjonalizmem. 
> W przyszłości chcemy podnieść dom o piętro i nie wyobrażam sobie żebym się zgłosił gdzie indziej.

----------


## strix

Przy okazji powielę namiar na świetnego speca od kotłowni, podłogówek i ogólnie całej hydrauliki - p. Michała Jurczaka - kolejna robota na sporej inwestycji znajomego w Milanówku, który był zachwycony przebiegiem roboty i efektem - skomplikowana kotłownia z najnowszymi rozwiązaniami.  powtórzę, bo warto - świetny spec  - na bieżąco z całą nową technologią, wylicza, robi projekty - nic na pałę - naprawdę warto, szczególnie jak się chce nowoczesne rozwiązania. Ma własne zaopatrzenie - płaci się tylko z wykorzystany materiał, nic nie trzeba kupować itd. i są to ceny lepsze niż samemu można kupić. Cała robota była zrobiona rewelacyjnie. Działa w okolicach Jaktorów/ Grodzisk Maz / Warszawa i ogólnie okolice całe - kontakt też ze strony - nie mam już w komorce - http://www.ma-box.pl Robi na porządnych złączkach i osprzęcie, nie bawi się w chińszczyznę więc warto o to pytać innych wykonawców co dają projekty o kilkaset zł tańsze....

----------


## teka

> Aktualizuję listę moich polecanych z tego posta i mniej polecanych. Skończyłem na instalacji gazowej.
> 
> Polecił bym kogoś kto by chciał mi zrobić izolację poziomą chudziaka papą, ale nikomu się nie chciało - także polecam siebie - kilka dni z rana i gotowe  Wyszło całkiem spoko.
> 
> Elewacje robiła mi firma *EWBUD* z forum - wyszło bardzo git także polecam, niestety posadzkarze mi ja lekko pobrudzili betonem więc będę jeszcze się kontaktował w sprawie drobnych napraw.
> 
> Hydraulika bym polecił ale żaden nie miał terminów lub nie było po drodze - więc zrobiłem sobie sam. Rozdzielacze, rury, styropian, podłogówka, piony itd - polecam się :]
> 
> Posadzkarza miałem z forum, niby wychwalanego ale raczej bym nie polecił. W salonie prawie centymetr różnicy oraz dylatacja przez środek salonu (salon 6x5m - to zrobili mi na pół... Musiałem wydać trochę kasy na łatanie - klamrowanie i klejenie żywicą itd.
> ...


Jak widze Inwestor jest już po wykonczeniu domu i jeszcze dalej po wylaniu posadzek i  choc tyle czasu mineło nie otrzymałem ,zadnych wiadomosci ,telefonow,czy zdjec w sprawie" lekkiego pobrudzenia elewacji" jak sądzę juz pomalowanej?rożnica prawie centymetra na salonie w którym miejscu?na powierzchni?na dylatacji?,bo tutaj rownież nie dostałem ,żadnej wiadomości.cięcie na salonie usuniete z jakiego powodu?powierzchnia 30m2zostala podzielona ponieważ taka powierzchnia musi być podzielona.jeśli nawet by nie musiala to na pewno nie zaszkodzi.dziwi mnie tak pozne przedstawianie strat czy blędów prawdopodobnie budowa z tamtego roku nawet nie wiem gdzie.jestem w okolicach Warszawy co tydzien-dwa w niedziele na pomiarach i na pewno bym przyjechal zobaczyć co się stało,gdy nie leżą jeszcze płytki ,czy panele.Czekam na wiadomość,bo chetnie poznam szczegóły

----------


## zbigor

Szukam ekipy do wykonania posadzki z żywicy epoksydowej na wylewce anhydrytowej. Może ma ktoś namiary na sprawdzonego wykonawcę? Byłbym wdzięczny  :smile:

----------


## ewajanecka

> Dachlux Warszawa - polecam tę firmę zarówno jako hurtownię dachową jak i wykonawców. Obsługa wysokiej klasy i ceny konkurencyjne.


Potwierdzam i polecam również.

----------


## autorus

To ja bym chciał polecić kolegę Finlandię z forum,  jeśli chodzi o drzwi,  okna,   bramy garażowe itp  :smile:  
A jakby ktoś chciał pobiec  w maratonie to też pomoże  :smile:

----------


## tujik

witam, 
czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić solidną firmę do wykonania wylewek posadzkoych miksokretem w okolicach Piseczna/ Dawidów Bankowych? Nasz niedoszły wykonawca z polecenia rozchorował się dość poważnie i zostaliśmy na lodzie.   :sick: : 
dziękuję.

----------


## PaRa

> To ja bym chciał polecić kolegę Finlandię z forum,  jeśli chodzi o drzwi,  okna,   bramy garażowe itp  
> A jakby ktoś chciał pobiec  w maratonie to też pomoże


Ja będę mógł wyrazić opinię w połowie czerwca, jak już będę miał wstawione okna, drzwi i bramę garażową. LIczę na to, że kilku forumowiczów polecających Alterdom się nie myliło.

Czy była już polecana sprawdzona ekipa, która wykona taras i pergolę z drewna ?

----------


## autorus

U mnie robił TEKA, zadzwoń do niego  :smile: 




> witam, 
> czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić solidną firmę do wykonania wylewek posadzkoych miksokretem w okolicach Piseczna/ Dawidów Bankowych? Nasz niedoszły wykonawca z polecenia rozchorował się dość poważnie i zostaliśmy na lodzie.  : 
> dziękuję.

----------


## vadiol

> To ja bym chciał polecić kolegę Finlandię z forum,  jeśli chodzi o drzwi,  okna,   bramy garażowe itp  
> A jakby ktoś chciał pobiec  w maratonie to też pomoże


Podpisuję się obiema ręcyma . Forumowicz Finlandia jest godny polecenia w dziedzinie drzwi . Jest komunikatywny , przyjmuje argumenty . A wszystko to w miłej atmosferze .

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Jak widze Inwestor jest już po wykonczeniu domu i jeszcze dalej po wylaniu posadzek i  choc tyle czasu mineło nie otrzymałem ,zadnych wiadomosci ,telefonow,czy zdjec w sprawie" lekkiego pobrudzenia elewacji" jak sądzę juz pomalowanej?rożnica prawie centymetra na salonie w którym miejscu?na powierzchni?na dylatacji?,bo tutaj rownież nie dostałem ,żadnej wiadomości.cięcie na salonie usuniete z jakiego powodu?powierzchnia 30m2zostala podzielona ponieważ taka powierzchnia musi być podzielona.jeśli nawet by nie musiala to na pewno nie zaszkodzi.dziwi mnie tak pozne przedstawianie strat czy blędów prawdopodobnie budowa z tamtego roku nawet nie wiem gdzie.jestem w okolicach Warszawy co tydzien-dwa w niedziele na pomiarach i na pewno bym przyjechal zobaczyć co się stało,gdy nie leżą jeszcze płytki ,czy panele.Czekam na wiadomość,bo chetnie poznam szczegóły


Teka, a dlaczego musi być taka szeroka/gruba dylatacja albo w ogóle podział? Sam "mam Ciebie na liście do rozmów" ale takie zdjęcie trochę budzi moje zdziwienie bo moi rodzice już 20 lat mają salon ok 38m2 bez dylatacji, ja wiem od innego forumowicza,że im też zrobiłeś jeszcze większy garaż i bez dylatacji.....a takie dylatacje przez środek powodują,że podłoga może inaczej pracować i powstać może pękniecie wzdłuż dylatacji.

Ok ogrzewanie podłogowe powoduje pracę betonu ale kiedyś czytałem, że do 40-50m2 nie trzeba dylatacji jeśli żaden bok nie przekracza 8m albo powierzchnia nie jest bardzo złożona (wielobok) ale wtedy zbroi się wylewkę siatką stalową - ewentualnie można dodać plastyfikator lub super plastyfikator. (może sam odpowiedziałem sobie na pytanie ale wolałbym potwierdzić u wykonawcy :wink: 

pozdrawiam!

----------


## gosiasad

> witam, 
> czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić solidną firmę do wykonania wylewek posadzkoych miksokretem w okolicach Piseczna/ Dawidów Bankowych? Nasz niedoszły wykonawca z polecenia rozchorował się dość poważnie i zostaliśmy na lodzie.  : 
> dziękuję.


My jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wylewek wykonanych przez p.Grzegorza (tel. 889 391 929). Myślę, że warto zadzwonić.

----------


## KorBa81

Witam,
Czy mógłby ktoś polecić ekipę do wykonania kanalizacji deszczowej i opaski drenażowej wokół domu.
Aktualnie rury spustowe ukryte w elewacji,wypuszczone na poziomie cokołu.

----------


## MajekD

> My jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wylewek wykonanych przez p.Grzegorza (tel. 889 391 929). Myślę, że warto zadzwonić.


Ja również nie mam zastrzeżeń do pracy Pana Grzegorza

----------


## andzuk

Poleci ktoś speca od kominków?

Wyżej widziałem, że polecany jest Andrzej Jarzyna. Macie jakiś namiar na niego?

----------


## symultana

Mogę polecić p. Tadeusza Puławskiego z Rembertowa, tel. 602 467 190. Widziałam jego prace (są trwałe i bardzo ładne), a teraz u mnie kończy kłaść kostkę Semmelrock'a i robić opaskę wokół budynku. P. Tadeusz wykonuje także wszelkiego rodzaju prace ziemne wokół domu, m. in. kanalizacje deszczowe też. Proponuję zadzwonić i się podpytać.
Może nie jest najtańszy, ale jego ceny i tak plasują się sporo poniżej innych dużych firm z profesjonalnym zapleczem biurowym i okazałymi siedzibami itd. (porównywałam).
Cały czas jest na miejscu, pilnuje ekipy i jest niezwykle uporządkowany, uprzejmy i elegancki. Rzadko się spotyka takich budowlańców. 
Pozdrawiam





> Witam,
> Czy mógłby ktoś polecić ekipę do wykonania kanalizacji deszczowej i opaski drenażowej wokół domu.
> Aktualnie rury spustowe ukryte w elewacji,wypuszczone na poziomie cokołu.

----------


## RÓZIA

Szukam ekip wykonania elewacji z elementami drewna

----------


## gosiasad

Muszę zamontować siłowniki w dwóch bramach wjazdowych. 
Czy ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia i może kogoś polecić? 
(płn. strona W-wy)

----------


## ElemenT

> Jak widze Inwestor jest już po wykonczeniu domu i jeszcze dalej po wylaniu posadzek i  choc tyle czasu mineło nie otrzymałem ,zadnych wiadomosci ,telefonow,czy zdjec w sprawie" lekkiego pobrudzenia elewacji" jak sądzę juz pomalowanej?rożnica prawie centymetra na salonie w którym miejscu?na powierzchni?na dylatacji?,bo tutaj rownież nie dostałem ,żadnej wiadomości.cięcie na salonie usuniete z jakiego powodu?powierzchnia 30m2zostala podzielona ponieważ taka powierzchnia musi być podzielona.jeśli nawet by nie musiala to na pewno nie zaszkodzi.dziwi mnie tak pozne przedstawianie strat czy blędów prawdopodobnie budowa z tamtego roku nawet nie wiem gdzie.jestem w okolicach Warszawy co tydzien-dwa w niedziele na pomiarach i na pewno bym przyjechal zobaczyć co się stało,gdy nie leżą jeszcze płytki ,czy panele.Czekam na wiadomość,bo chetnie poznam szczegóły


Proszę się tak nie obruszać bo nie napisałem kto mi wykonywał posadzkę. Jako wyjaśnienie wrzucam informacje.



Mówiłem wykonawcy, że na dole będzie wszędzie płytka drewnopodobna długa (1,2m), dlatego dylatacja przez środek salonu jest co najmniej bez sensu i powoduje niemożność położenia takiej płytki w żadną stronę. Wrzucam rysunek: chodzi o dylatację *niebieską*. Z wymiarami salonu się przejechałem bo jest 5x5. W miejscu zakreskowanym był wylewany jastrych z worka bo tam był spadek o centymetr względem całej reszty. W miejscu różowym - pół centymetra (nadrobione klejem).

By płytki nie pękały, trzeba było dylatację połatać (łatanie nie daje 100% pewności że nie popęka - ale końce płytek są zrobione blisko naprawianej szczeliny).

Chętnie bym wezwał wykonawcę posadzki wcześniej, ale nie badałem spadków itp i jak wpadła kolejna ekipa to trzeba było robić a nie czekać na poprzedniego wykonawcę aż przyjedzie i stwierdzi "no tak jest nierówno - trzeba nadlać". "No tak ta dylatacja bez sensu" - trzeba załatać.  Tyle to sam wiem.

A co do pobrudzonej elewacji betonem to cytuje "elewacje robi się po wylewce". A wystarczyło zabezpieczyć folią.

----------


## BYQ

> A co do pobrudzonej elewacji betonem to cytuje "elewacje robi się po wylewce". A wystarczyło zabezpieczyć folią.


Niestety jest to czeste i nagminne zjawisko - 99% wykonawcow patrzy tylko przez pryzmat wlasnej roboty i do glowy im nie przyjdzie, zeby czegos nie uszkodzic. Tynki pewnie tez po wylewkach, zeby sie nie zachlapaly?

----------


## Brwinów

Witam. Poleci może ktoś wykonawcę mebli do kuchni w rozsądnych cenach ?

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## autorus

> Muszę zamontować siłowniki w dwóch bramach wjazdowych. 
> Czy ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia i może kogoś polecić? 
> (płn. strona W-wy)


Gosiu, co prawda z nich nie korzystałem jeszcze ale zamierzam. Nawet byli u mnie na pomiarach. 
http://sklep.peiter.pl/pl/i/Informacje-o-firmie/16

----------


## gosiasad

> Gosiu, co prawda z nich nie korzystałem jeszcze ale zamierzam. Nawet byli u mnie na pomiarach. 
> http://sklep.peiter.pl/pl/i/Informacje-o-firmie/16


Już do nich zadzwoniłam, dzięki  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Napisz jak się spisali. Ja to dopiero po wakacjach będę robił. Ale wycenę wstępna mam.

----------


## gosiasad

Tempo załatwiania mają ekspresowe. Już byli, widzieli czekam na wycenę. 
Napiszę o postępach na białej (taką mam nadzieję) liście. :smile:

----------


## symultana

> Witam. Poleci może ktoś wykonawcę mebli do kuchni w rozsądnych cenach ?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje


Ja mam bardzo rozsądnego cenowo stolarza. Robił mi nie tylko kuchnię, ale też meble do sypialni, łazienki, teraz montuje szafy w przedpokoju. Wszystko jest bardzo estetycznie zrobione, ładnie polakierowane, nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Przy okazji wszystko w miłej atmosferze, co też jest ważne. Wcześniej pracował w Meblach Chobot, gdzie wiadomo jakie są ceny... Robi też bardzo ładne drzwi. Rafał Kozieł 606 334 362. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamyk68

> Napisz jak się spisali. Ja to dopiero po wakacjach będę robił. Ale wycenę wstępna mam.



Korzystałem z ich usługi ok1,5 roku temu .Przyjechali zamontowali i wszystko hula jak trzeba .Generalnie korzystałem też z gwarancji .Okazało się że brama się "rozkodowała" ale Panowie przyjechali i  ustawili ją na właściwe tory.  :wink:  Można polecić .

----------


## osin1112

Witam,

Proszę o namiar do P. Roberta na priv

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## Adam626

> By płytki nie pękały, trzeba było dylatację połatać (łatanie nie daje 100% pewności że nie popęka - ale końce płytek są zrobione blisko naprawianej szczeliny).


U mnie niestety też pękły 3 płytki w przejściach gdzie była dylatacja. Jedna w łazience (udało się wymienić) i dwie w kuchni również przy przejściu (i tak juz bede miał na zawsze),
Ogólnie moim zdaniem te dylatacje to nieporozumienie bo po co dylatacja - w razie czego rozumiem aby tam pracowała podłoga. Tylko jak pracuje to pęka płytka. Więc lepiej niech nie pracuje albo niech praca rozkłada się na większej powierzchni.
Wylewki mi wykonywał Teka
Poza tym w porządku, większych problemów nie było. To co jeszcze się działo to wylewka przy wejściu ze schodów na piętro się jakoś odkleiła od stropu. W każdym razie stuka ale to póki co nie jest jakiś duży problem

Nie wiem jak wyglądają wylewki innych wykonawców więc trudno mi oceniać. Nie jest to na pewno wykonawca którego źle wspominam, bo ogólnie współpraca z nim w porządku (uczciwy, pracowity i chce by klient był zadowolony). Więcej się pewnie okaże przy listwowaniu podłóg - jak wyjdzie płaszczyzna podłogi czy będzie równa

----------


## zbigor

> Ogólnie moim zdaniem te dylatacje to nieporozumienie bo po co dylatacja - w razie czego rozumiem aby tam pracowała podłoga. Tylko jak pracuje to pęka płytka. Więc lepiej niech nie pracuje albo niech praca rozkłada się na większej powierzchni.


Przeniosłeś dylatację z wylewki na płytki? Dałeś fugę elastyczną?
Pytam bo widziałem różne cuda.  Niestety dość często sie zdarza że klientom nie podoba sie brzydka dylatacja między płytkami i każą nie przenosić jej z wylewki na płytki. A potem płacz że płytka strzela. 
Albo układają wielkoformatowy gres rektyfikowany na podłogówce bezfugowo bo tak ładniej. 
Dobrze zaprojektowana i  przeniesiona dylatacja z wylewki na płytki nie ma prawa dopuścić do pęknięcia płytek.

----------


## Adam626

Dylatacja na wylewce nie pokryła się z miejscem łączenia płytek z parkietem. Ale to nie jest wina posadzkarza.
Gres rektyfikowany był kładziony na krzyżaki 1mm przez glazurnika z dużym doświadczeniem. Klej elstyczny ten ceresit po 70zł/worek Fuga zwykła - cementowa.

W takim razie jaki jest cel dylatacji - bo jeśli ma tam występować ruch to płytka pęknie (sami się o to prosimy)

----------


## fighter1983

dylatacja powinna byc przeniesiona na calej grubosci warstwy. 
od jastrychu, na fuge. 
co do klejow... 
nie do konca rozumiem zasadnosc stosowania kleju po 70zl za worek, kiedy kerakoll zniszczyl w zasadzie cala konkurencje wypuszczajac na rynek to:
H40 no limit klej ktory bije na glowe prawie wszytskie kleje na rynku cementowe a kosztuje w porownaniu z nimi jakies grosze.
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Kerakoll-H40...szary-25kg/114

natomiast miejsce dylatacji powinno zostac przeniesione na plytke, czyli w tym miejscu powinna wystepowac fuga, i tu w miejsce fugi wstawia sie poliuretan, np taki: http://astrobud.pl/pl/searchquery/si...5?url=sikaflex

----------


## zbigor

> Gres rektyfikowany był kładziony na krzyżaki 1mm przez glazurnika z dużym doświadczeniem.


Sorki ale glazurnik może i doświadczony ale chyba tylko  wiekiem.
Psim obowiązkiem glazurnika jest przerzeniesienie dylatacji z wylewki na gres. Powinien tak rozplanować ułożenie gresu żeby fuga łącząca płytki przebiegała na dylatacji.
Inna sprawa to szerokosć fugi. 1mm to baaaardzo odważna decyzja.
Ja się nie odważę. Przy gresie 120x60 na podłogówce będzie to co najmniej 5mm choć powinno być wiecej. Za dużo widziałem zerwanych płytek by iść na podłogówce w mikrofugi
Na szczeście mam mało dylatacji  bo zdecydowałem sie na anhydryt  Nawet w garażu bo dylatacja słabo wygląda na żywicy epoksydowqej  a dzieki anhydrytowi mam jednolitą powierzchnię.

----------


## ivy17

> Na szczeście mam mało dylatacji  bo zdecydowałem sie na anhydryt  Nawet w garażu bo dylatacja słabo wygląda na żywicy epoksydowqej  a dzieki anhydrytowi mam jednolitą powierzchnię.


Anhydryt zdecydowanie ułatwia pracę  :wink:

----------


## Adam626

> Sorki ale glazurnik może i doświadczony ale chyba tylko  wiekiem.
> Psim obowiązkiem glazurnika jest przerzeniesienie dylatacji z wylewki na gres.


Zrobie zdjęcie to moze bedzie bardziej jasne.
Ogólnie gres nie pęękł po szczelnienie dylatacji tylko w naroznikach przy przejściu kuchnia-salon czyli gres/parkiet ale nie pękł przy parkiecie tylko przy ścianie

----------


## gaap

Mogę polecić Stolarza. Pan Paweł, firmat Stolwar. u nas robił łazienki, szafki, szafy, blaty w teaku, obudowa wanny, zabudowa ścian. Wyniki bardzo dobre. 
Kuchni nam nie robił, czego żałuję. Jeśli potrzebujesz więcej szczegółów to zapraszam na priv.
Pozdrawiam
Pozdrawoam

----------


## gaap

Skończyliśmy temat glazury, płytek, kafli, łazienek i kibelków z Panem Robertem, Vadiolem. Ogólnie o tym już pisałem. Wydarzyły się pewne nieplanowane  sprawy w temacie kafla cementowego. Jeśli ktoś z Was zamierza z Panem Robertem Vadiolem kłaść taki kafel czy podobny kamienny, marmurowy itd to zapraszam na priv. Warto porozmawiać zanim ruszą prace.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bettka

Przepraszam, że tutaj, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie: czy oprócz ceny są jakies korzyści przemawiające za zamówieniem bramy i napędu oddzielnie?

[QUOTE=autorus;7153409]Gosiu, co prawda z nich nie korzysta

----------


## autorus

IMO nie ma żadnych. I to ogólnie jest dziwny pomysł, ale czasami tak jest że ma się ograniczone środki i trzeba odczekać.

----------


## gosiasad

[QUOTE=bettka;7157777]Przepraszam, że tutaj, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie: czy oprócz ceny są jakies korzyści przemawiające za zamówieniem bramy i napędu oddzielnie?

U mnie to nie kwestia ceny. Brama/ogrodzenie robione wg naszego pomysłu. Ślusarz nie ma w swojej ofercie napędu. :wink:

----------


## autorus

Bo ja myślałem nad bramą do garażu, tam troszkę trudno zaprojektować samemu, taką segmentową np, i zakup napędu jest jakby naturalnym odruchem.

----------


## zbigor

> Przepraszam, że tutaj, ale nurtuje mnie pytanie: czy oprócz ceny są jakies korzyści przemawiające za zamówieniem bramy i napędu oddzielnie?


Zależy kiedy sie wprowadzasz. Bywa że mieszkać zaczyna sie dużo poźniej niż montuje ogrodzenie.  i bramę. W takim wypadku montaż napędu nie ma sensu bo prawie się z niego nie korzysta a gwarancja coraz bliżej końca.
Sam miałem podobny dylemat. Brama tylko że garażowa a nie wjazdowa. Zdecydowałem się na montaż bo była akurat promocja na napęd za 99zł. Wprowadzę się zapewne w chwili kiedy skończy sie gwarancja  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

Czy ktoś może polecić firmę, która wykona posadzkę przemysłową, żywiczną w garażu około 40 m2 ?

----------


## Brwinów

Witam. Czy poleci ktoś z was dobrego kominiarza ?

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## RAPczyn

Kominiarze:
Krzysztof Reluga 6o6 536 164
Adam Reluga 6o4 4o9 o49

----------


## Brwinów

> Kominiarze:
> Krzysztof Reluga 6o6 536 164
> Adam Reluga 6o4 4o9 o49


dzięki

----------


## marimag

Poszukuję sprytnego, będącego na czasie i nie naciągającego na cuda na kiju, instalatora/hydraulika w celu doradzania na jakie źródło zmienić obecny sposób ogrzewania budynku, wyliczy zapotrzebowanie na ciepło i dokona małych poprawek hydrauliki - PILNE!!!!

----------


## RAPczyn

Jaka okolica Polski?

----------


## ewajanecka

> Poszukuję sprytnego, będącego na czasie i nie naciągającego na cuda na kiju, instalatora/hydraulika w celu doradzania na jakie źródło zmienić obecny sposób ogrzewania budynku, wyliczy zapotrzebowanie na ciepło i dokona małych poprawek hydrauliki - PILNE!!!!


Marek Cygan 697 097 907 ,nie jest najtańszy ale na tanich to już sie chyba każdy przejechał .Bardxo dobry fachowiec.

----------


## marimag

> Jaka okolica Polski?


Pod Warszawą.

----------


## marimag

> Marek Cygan 697 097 907 ,nie jest najtańszy ale na tanich to już sie chyba każdy przejechał .Bardxo dobry fachowiec.


To prawda, ale wolałabym kogoś za rozsądne pieniądze.
Tu się obawiam o cennik skoro już na wstępie napisałaś, ze tani nie jest  :sad:

----------


## korollo00

> Ja chcę podzoelić sie dobrym wrażeniem z obsługi (kilkumiesięcznej) w firmie Dachlux. Budowałem dach i większość materiałów zakupiłem u nich na Płochcińskiej. Musze przyznać, że na większość asortymentu dali najlepszą ofertę i sprzdawca nie wciskał mi bajek o producentach, których nie chciałem. Jestem zadowolony, dlatego też dizelę się opinią.


Mogę potwierdzić. Mają naprawdę dobra ofertę na blachodachówkę z posypem.

----------


## RAPczyn

marimag - jedno poszło na priv a drugie - www.lclatos.pl - kolega po fachu.

----------


## rolnikov

jakby ktoś słyszał o ekipie do SSO której zwolnił się termin to zapraszam na pw. mam dwa budynki do dokończenia od stanu zero do SSO w gm. Żabia Wola.

----------


## gosiasad

> Napisz jak się spisali. Ja to dopiero po wakacjach będę robił. Ale wycenę wstępna mam.


Bramy już pracują bez użycia rąk  :wink:  Spokojnie mogę firmę dopisać do białej listy. ( http://www.peiter.pl/ )
Zarówno p.Piotr jak i jego ludzie konkretni i przy tym baardzo sympatyczni.
Nasi sąsiedzi też się podpięli - są bardzo zadowoleni.

Autorus jeszcze raz dzięki za namiar

----------


## calif2

> Czy ktoś może polecić firmę, która wykona posadzkę przemysłową, żywiczną w garażu około 40 m2 ?


człowiek od posadzek z żywicy: 602355184 posadzka u mnie w garażu ok. W domu już gorzej, ale ta jest bardziej wymagająca.

----------


## RL

Witam, czy ktoś z was robił u siebie podbitke metalową i może dać namiary na wykonawcę?

----------


## martom85

Dzien dobry,
Szukam fachowca\ekipy do kompleksowego remontu łazienki (hydraulika, elektryka, płytki, biały montaż i meble na wymiar). Czy możecie mi kogoś polecić.
Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie łazienek to mogę polecić Vadiola. Obecnie kończy u mnie już trzecia a praktycznie czwarta łazienkę  :smile:  Fotki z prac są u mnie w dzienniku  :smile:

----------


## Beti Spageti

[QUOTE=mmm814;7031090]Nasza budowa dobiegła końca (mieszkamy już rok), praktycznie wszystkie ekipy mieliśmy z poleceń z białej listy wiec czas na podsumowanie. Mam nadzieję, ze komus się przyda nasza lista. Mam nadzieję, że o nikim nie zapomniałam   :smile: 



12.	Kostka, podjazd, chodniki - ekipa Pana Rafała Lewandowskiego LEWGARDENBRUK 508562385. Panowie zajmują się m.in. ogrodzeniami, ogrodami, nawodnieniem i kostką brukową. U nas wykonywali podjazd i ścieżki. Bardzo estetyczne, terminowo a efekt rewelacyjny. Pan Rafał jest bardzo uprzejmy, zawsze służy pomocą, doradzi i podsunie fajne rozwiązania, potrafi słuchać, bez problemu dokonuje poprawek. Ekipa polecona dwom sąsiadom z naszej ulicy do polozenia kostki i wszyscy sa bardzo zadowoleni ( w tym jednemu sasiadowi panowie poprawiali miesiac wczesniej ulozona kostke)

Co do tej firmy z własnego doświadczenia - broń wszystkich budujących i remontujących przed nimi.
Korzystałam z ich usług w dużym zakresie - ogrodzenie, kamień na podjeździe i ścieżkach, nawodnienie, drenaż, trawnik.
Pieniądze wzięli, mnóstwo rzeczy naobiecywali, a teraz wszystko się sypie - ogrodzenie prawie leży, kamień odpada...
Można zapomnieć o telefonach, mailach, smsach - słuch zaginął.
Proszę poczytać sobie w necie ile osób jest niezadowolonych. Ja służę oględzinami bądź zdjęciami.
Nie polecam, wręcz odradzam.

----------


## gosiasad

Dla tych co brną przez strony BL FM:



> My nadal polecamy:
> 1. p.Mirek Gencel SSO
> 3. p.Piotr Modzelewski elektryka (ale są różne opinie)
> 5. p.Artur Sawicki pokrycia dachowe (nie wykonuje pokryć blachą)
> 6. p.Grzegorz Rola wylewki z mixokreta


Dopisuję : 
Okna: firma Aprel, p. Krzysztof Wycech: APREL
ul. G. Morcinka 32A
01-496 Warszawa Bemowo
tel: 22 435 71 60 ; 604 170 274; 602 596 196

Szambo Budmar Kucharski
ul. Królowej Jadwigi 4/40
05-120 Legionowo
ul. Postepu 14
05-080 Izabelin Mościska
Email: [email protected]
Tel.: 22 752 21 54
Tel.: 22 722 70 67
Mobile: +48 602 325 904

Tynki wewnętrzne oczywiście Anatak (wczoraj projektant mebli kuchennych robił pomiary i powiedział, że różnice sięgają 2 mm )
tel. +48 502 626 122
tel. +48 509 536 736
e-mail: biuro(at)anatak.pl
Siedziba firmy: Raszyn koło Warszawy

Wykończeniówka (w szerokim znaczeniu)
p. Mariusz tel. 511 195 169 - nam robił podwieszane sufity, glazura, malowanie, podbitki, poprawiał tynk zewnętrzny, a właściwie klej do siatki  

Dopisuję:

Napędy do bram:
firma http://www.peiter.pl/ 
zamontowali nam 2 siłowniki, wszystko zgrali, a przy furtce zainstalowali kontaktron (niestety jedna brama otwiera się na furtkę)

Stolarka, meble kuchenne 
p.Robert tel 696 705 258
co prawda u mnie nie robił ale widziałam jego meble, wyglądały super,  koleżanka bardzo zadowolona

----------


## martom85

@autorus Dzięki za info już napisałem i czekam na wolne terminy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## martom85

Poza Panem Robertem (będę próbował się umówić) z posta gosiasad czy macie może fachowca do polecenia do szaf wnękowych\mebli pod zabudowe? Z góry wielkie dzięki

----------


## RL

> Poza Panem Robertem (będę próbował się umówić) z posta gosiasad czy macie może fachowca do polecenia do szaf wnękowych\mebli pod zabudowe? Z góry wielkie dzięki


Pan Artur Figura, tel. 609 654 408

----------


## Robo4x4

Poszukuje slownego wylewkarza na ok 450m2 ,Warszawa okolice ul Polczynskiej. Na juz bo umowiony przelozyltermin o tydzien i przestal odbierac telefon . Drugi ma albo problemy z zasiegem albo z samochodem wiec nie odbiera i zapomina poinformowac ze nie przybedzie. Takze prosze o namiary na kogos solidnego

----------


## autorus

A co to za wylewki? Tak na za chwilę będzie Ci bardzo trudno. Jeśli z mixokreta to u mnie robił TEKA.

----------


## Robo4x4

Mixokretem , z kruszywem

----------


## Lukasz_ek

> Dla tych co brną przez strony BL FM:
> 
> 
> Dopisuję : 
> Okna: firma Aprel, p. Krzysztof Wycech: APREL
> ul. G. Morcinka 32A
> 01-496 Warszawa Bemowo
> tel: 22 435 71 60 ; 604 170 274; 602 596 196
> 
> ...


Witam:

My rownież polecamy Mirka Gencel - sso
Szukamy natomiast kogoś do wykonania elewacji na wrzesień / październik 2016
Czy moze UE polecić kogoś konkretnego w pobliżu Warszawy ?

----------


## Karolewskiej

Jestem juz na koncowych rozmowach z firma Espiro.

Czy jeszcze jakies inne firmy, budujace kompleksowo w okolicach Warszawy, mozecie polecic? Moze ktos bedzie mogl zrobic wszystko taniej? Zalezy mi na jakosci i ogolnie dobrej opinii o wykonawcy, a o powyzszej firmie nie znalazlem nic zlego, obejrzalem na zywo kilka wybudopwanych przez nich domow itp.

----------


## zbigor

> Czy jeszcze jakies inne firmy, budujace kompleksowo w okolicach Warszawy, mozecie polecic?.


Mój wykonawca był kiedyś podwykonawcą w firmie http://www.vertis-construction.pl.
Nie narzekał na współpracę.
A że buduje dobrze stany surowe i nie jest najtańszy to  raczej dobrze świadczy to o tej firmie.
Jednak zastrzegam że nie miałem z nią do czynienia i nie mam o niej żadnej innej wiedzy.

----------


## fox503

Witam,

Poszukuje namiaru na solidną ekipę od zabudowy poddasza - od ocieplenia wełną do przygotowania do malowania.

Mile widziany termin w okolicach października. Domek 200 m2 w okolicy Legionowa

----------


## _unnamed

> Witam,
> 
> Poszukuje namiaru na solidną ekipę od zabudowy poddasza - od ocieplenia wełną do przygotowania do malowania.
> 
> Mile widziany termin w okolicach października. Domek 200 m2 w okolicy Legionowa



Polecam:
Rom-Kon - kontakt np. tędy:
https://www.facebook.com/Rom-Kon-Rem...3864663963666/

----------


## zbigor

Forumowy yaco181 powinien mieć wolny termin w okolicach października bo akurat pare dni temu ten termin zwolniłem. Tel. 506 498 596.
A jak nie to próbuj u Roberta Hawrylaka  firma Selki znanego i cenionego na tym forum. tel. 502 469 645. Dziś zaczął u mnie  :yes:

----------


## esox1984

Prosiłbym o polecenie stolarza od schodów na betonie. Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki realizacja.

----------


## emmalia

do schodów mogę polecić p. Zbyszka z Ząbek 
tel. 508-291-712
robił schody, podłogi i meble u mojego brata i u nas pewnie też będzie robił jak już skończymy budowę


ja z kolei szukam ekipy z wolnym terminem na sierpień? na ściany, strop i kawałek kolankowej na poddaszu...

i piasku na zasyp fundamentów w dobrej cenie

----------


## kato77

Poszukuję na wrzesień solidnej ekipy od elewacji, może ktoś polecić?

Ja zaś potwierdzam wcześniejsze dobre opinie o Kamilu Kuryle od SSO.

----------


## nuxe

Mogę polecić firmę Garden Land http://www.ogrodyitarasy.pl, która robiła u nas *wycinkę drzew*.
Zakres prac obejmował: 
1. wycinkę drzew i krzewów + wywóz urobku
2. wykopanie karp + wywóz
3. sprzątanie (zakopanie dołów po korzeniach krzewów i drzew)
4. wykonanie cięć sanitarno-pielęgnacyjnych, drzew które pozostały do zachowania.
W trakcie wycinki okazało się, że do wywiezienia jest sporo więcej karp i gałęzi niż się wydawało na początku, jednak firma pana Przemka (tel 530 493 945) bez problemu wykonała pracę w pierwotnie ustalonej kwocie.
Pan Przemek cały czas osobiście nadzorował pracę swojej ekipy, szczególne zadbał o wzorowe uprzątnięcie terenu, pilnował też żeby nie uszkodzono drzew przeznaczonych do zachowania oraz żeby podczas wyciągania karp nie uszkodzić wodociągu. 
Co ważne wykarczowanie 50 sztuk drzew i krzewów zajęło im tylko jeden dzień, a to czego nie zdążyli posprzątać od razu, zrobili następnego dnia.

----------


## gosiasad

Przekopuję białą listę ale niestety nie mogę znaleźć firmy która wykona nawadnianie ogrodu. 
Może ktoś ma ten etap za sobą i poleci firmę???
Będę wdzięczna.

----------


## zbigor

Kolejna część poleceń
1. Ocieplenie i zabudowa poddasza - Robert Hawrylak i  Misiaczki. Nie będę się rozpisywał co i jak było zrobione,  bo i po co skoro chłopaki już tyle razy byli na tym forum wychwalani. Ja się tylko pod tym podpisuję  :smile:  i do następnych prac z zabudową g-k nie będę szukał nikogo innego. 
2. Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i ocieplenie styrodurem  balkonów i tarasu nad ogrzewanym garażem.  Bernard Sobkowski i firma Demobud. http://www.demobud.pl. 
Znają sie na swoim fachu. Tanio nie było, ale spokojny sen jest bezcenny.  Mam wrażenie że izolacja z Elastofolu przeżyje mnie, a mam zamiar dłuuugo żyć  :smile:

----------


## egon646

Witam,

Poszukuję tynkarza do wnętrza z wolnym terminem pod koniec sierpnia - początek września. Czy możecie pomóc ?

----------


## inwestor_dom

Witam,

Poszukuję wykonawcy jednego lub kilku z polecenia/sprawdzonego do kompleksowego remontu domu z 1930 roku.
Etap 1 (od zaraz)  - rozbudowa budynku, izolacje fundamentów, ocieplenie, elewacja, dach, okna, wszystkie instalacje. 
Etap 2 (po zakończeniu Etapu 1) - kompletny remont wewnątrz, tynki, podłogi, łazienki, droga dojazdowa, ogrodzenie.

Termin – jak najszybciej
Lokalizacja – okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego

----------


## malesiak

Witajcie,
A ja poszukuję ekipę do wykonania ocieplenia i elewacji domu na południu Warszawy (okolice Janek). Planuję obłożyć całą elewację płytką Roma Grafit (wariant preferowany) lub tynkiem ciemno szarym (wariant tańszy). Chciałbym wykonać ocieplenie + wykończenie elewacji. Dom parterowy, szacunkowa powierzchnia elewacji to około 260 m2. Chciałbym wykonać to na przełomie września i października 2016. Czy możecie kogoś polecić z wolnym terminem? A może są jacyś chętni wykonawcy z referencjami?
Zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## babaloo

Macie może namiary na sensownego gazownika? Potrzebuję do zrobienia przyłącza gazowego do domu wraz ze wszystkimi papierami/odbiorami. 

lokalizacja: Warszawa - Białołęka.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Macie może namiary na sensownego gazownika? Potrzebuję do zrobienia przyłącza gazowego do domu wraz ze wszystkimi papierami/odbiorami. 
> 
> lokalizacja: Warszawa - Białołęka.


do takich rzeczy najlepiej brac lokalnych specow - bo oni wszystkich znaja i szybko papierologie zalatwiaja. Inaczej moze to trwac....przewaznie kazdy dostawca ma liste "rekomendowanych firm" a cenowo wychodzi podobnie

----------


## zbigor

> Macie może namiary na sensownego gazownika?


Jeśli nie masz jeszcze ruszonego tematu od strony gazowni to od tego zacznij. Gazownia daje wykonawcę ktory akurat wygrał przetarg i tenże wykonawca stawia szafkę  i załatwia papierki. Stąd już prosta droga do dogadania wykonawstwa instalacji od szafki do domu. Ja tak właśnie załatwiłem temat.
Z ramienia gazowni przyłącze od gazociągu do szafki robiła mi firma PegazPol  z Raszyna. Właściciel ma na nazwisko Bojanowski.  Z nim dogadałem temat pociągnięcia instalacji do domu. Wszystkie papierki sam załatwiał z wyjątkiem pozwolenia na budowę które sam składałem w urzędzie  dzielnicy.

----------


## ElemenT

Ja akurat tak znalazłem projektantkę do gazu.
Najpierw przyjechała na zlecenie gazowni wyrysować skrzynkę, dogadałem się by mi zrobiła projekt i załatwiła PNB.

Jeżeli chodzi o instalację wewnętrzną to firma, która wygrała przetarg na wykonanie skrzynki była tysiaka droższa niż ta polecana na forum, także czasem warto się rozejrzeć. Mi robiła instalacje wewnętrzną firma Std Nasiłowski.

----------


## PL005

Witam, 

czy ktoś może podać namiary na solidną i sprawdzoną ekipę od tynków ? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Anatak  :smile:

----------


## PL005

@ autorus 

dzięki

jeśli ktoś może jeszcze kogoś polecić będę wdzięczny.

----------


## PaRa

> jeśli ktoś może jeszcze kogoś polecić będę wdzięczny.


U mnie ekipa zacznie pracę od 18 sierpnia i po tym terminie będę wiedział na 100%, widzałem 3 budowy z ich tynkami i dlatego będą tynkować u mnie. Jak na razie sam kontakt telefoniczny, terminowość i odpowiedzi na moje pytanie oceniam bardzo wysoko.

----------


## gosiasad

Gipsowe - Anatak (wielokrotnie polecany, nie tylko przeze mnie  :smile: )

----------


## PL005

@gosiasad

Tak wiem tylko termin odległy

@PaRa

Możesz dać jakiś namiar ?

----------


## PLN

Szukam namiarów do projektu na przyłącze do kanalizacji,chodzi o zrzut wody z posesji do burzówki.

----------


## PL005

a czy od posadzek mamy sprawdzonych forumowiczów ?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Drodzy Forumowicze,

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić ekipę, które jest w stanie przebudować meliorację porolniczą? W skrócie chodzi o wykopanie rowu 50 m długiego i wstawienie do niego rury oraz połączenie tego z dwoma innymi rurami. Sprawa niby prosta a w okolicach Milanówka nie ma ekipy, która by chciała lub miała na to czas.

----------


## PaRa

> a czy od posadzek mamy sprawdzonych forumowiczów ?


Mogę polecić ekipę, która wykonała mi posadzki, ludzie są z Radomia ale pracują też w Warszawie, telefon do nich 505485674.

Zdjęcia u mnie w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## tommygol84

Witam, 

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do projektu i realizacji ogrodzenia działki w woj.mazowieckim ( długość ogrodzenia około 170 m). 

Dziękuje.

----------


## kamyk68

Czy może mamy kogoś godnego polecenia od wylewek anhydrytowych? Z góry dziękuję za info  :smile:

----------


## anatak

> U mnie ekipa zacznie pracę od 18 sierpnia i po tym terminie będę wiedział na 100%, widzałem 3 budowy z ich tynkami i dlatego będą tynkować u mnie. Jak na razie sam kontakt telefoniczny, terminowość i odpowiedzi na moje pytanie oceniam bardzo wysoko.


wyszkolony w ANATAK  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

> wyszkolony w ANATAK


Dowiedziałem się o tym po czasie, ale to prawda. Szkolenie szkoleniem ale jak ktoś nie ma drygu do pracy to nawet najlepszy mistrz niewiele pomoże.
Ale jak się dobierze dobry nauczyciel i uczeń to efekt musi być dobry.

----------


## marimag

Poszukuję speca od szamba. 
Polecicie kogoś? 
Dom w mazowieckim.

----------


## PaRa

> Poszukuję speca od szamba. 
> Polecicie kogoś? 
> Dom w mazowieckim.


Ja kupiłem szambo w tej firmie, i jak narazie jestem zadowolony z produktu, montażu i ogólnie całej obsługi. Kilka razy dzwoniłem do mich bo miałem dodatkowe pytania i bez problemu uzyskałem poradę.

----------


## marimag

A nazwa firmy to...?

----------


## PaRa

> A nazwa firmy to...?


Chyba wywaliło link z danymi tej firmy. 

EKOBET
Wincentego Witosa 137, Radom

602 758 460

www.ekobet.eu

Te dane powinny pomóc.

----------


## marimag

Teraz tak  :smile: 
Widzę ze firma z Radomia  :sad: 
Ciut daleko. 
Chcą przyjeźdźac? 
Mogę spytać o koszty? 
Odpowiedź może być na priv.

----------


## PaRa

> Teraz tak 
> Widzę ze firma z Radomia 
> Ciut daleko. 
> Chcą przyjeźdźac? 
> Mogę spytać o koszty? 
> Odpowiedź może być na priv.


A co to za problem ? Pewnie że przyjadą, mają swój transport. Koszt zależy od opcji, jaka płyta, sposób montażu, właz żeliwny czy betonowy itp.
Zadzwoń i zapytaj.

----------


## marimag

Ok. Dzięki.

----------


## .:Paco:.

Witam,

Czy ktos wie gdzie w okolicach Warszawy (ewentualnie mazowieckie) można wynając w rozsadnych pieniadzach szalunki scienne systemowe?

----------


## Medole

Cześć! Poszukuję kogoś godnego polecenia do wykończenia mieszkania w Warszawie w jak najszybszym terminie - albo w ogóle kogoś dobrego. Przewertowałam n stron od końca i wcale nie jest tak łatwo umówić się z kimś z białej listy.

Moja ekipa niestety nagle zrezygnowała  :sad:  Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszelki kontakt.

Pozdrawiam ciepło!

----------


## Brwinów

Witam. Czy mógłby ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę do wykonania podbitki dachowej ? Z góry dziękuje

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Poszukuję speca od szamba. 
> Polecicie kogoś? 
> Dom w mazowieckim.


Budmar - Pan Kucharski z Legionowa

----------


## andzuk

> Poszukuję speca od szamba. 
> Polecicie kogoś? 
> Dom w mazowieckim.


Szamba Kucharski - zdecydowanie.
Ekipa tania nie jest, ale robią od a do z, a nie tak jak ekipy szambiarskie z Radomia.

Edit: widzę że Kolega wyżej mnie ubiegł i podał nawet właściwą nazwę.

----------


## andzuk

> a czy od posadzek mamy sprawdzonych forumowiczów ?


Akurat od posadzek moge polecić ekipę z Radomia - 661 576 465
Temat załatwili w jeden dzień (koniec był po 1 w nocy). W ramach tego ułożyli styropian w 3ech warstwach, folię itp.

Nie marudzili, że nie kalkuluje im się kłaść sturopianu itp, po prostu robil. Położenie stropianu wyszło 1zł/m2, robocizna 12zł/m2.


Posadzki mają się bardzo dobrze - po 4ech miesiącach mam jedno pęknięcie, ale jak teraz na to patrzę, to to musiało pęknąć, bo bardzo wąski przesmyk był.

----------


## PaRa

> @gosiasad
> 
> Tak wiem tylko termin odległy
> 
> @PaRa
> 
> Możesz dać jakiś namiar ?


Polecam mojego wykonawcę tynków, zdjęcia i namiary w moim dzienniku budowy, tylko z terminami może być kłopot - wiadomo, dobry fachowiec ma dużo pracy.

----------


## Budeo

Dzień dobry.
Posługuję się "Muratorem" od samego początku, zbudowałem dom z "Muratora", ale na forum jestem po raz pierwszy, u progu remontu.
Niestety, moja umówiona ekipa do _wymiany pokrycia dachowego, montażu okna w dachu i adaptacji poddasza_ ...wystawiła mnie do wiatru (wyjechali za granicę).
Planuję remont j.w na przyszły rok, szukam sprawdzonej i inteligentnej (  :smile:  ) ekipy która zrobiłaby solidnie pokrycie dachu blachodachówką (najchętniej z materiałem), wstawiła okno ('velux') i "obrobiła" okolice okna na poddaszu (płyta osb/kartongips). Lokalizacja roboty - obrzeże Ww-y.
Proszę o pomoc na forum, bo poza rekomendacją, potrzebna ekipa która nie tylko wymieni stare pokrycie dachu na nowe, ale zrobi też poddasze.
Może ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia/rekomendacje?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martom85

Dorzucam się do pytania od forumowicza Budeo. Poszukuje ekipy która może zweryfikować szczelność dachu\ naprawić nieszczelność (dach z blachodachówki). Po wczorajszej ulewie zauważyłem, że w jednym miejscu na suficie zrobiła mi się plama i chciałbym się tym zająć zanim przyjdą bardziej deszczowe dni.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Moje Rekomendacje  (wg kolejności prac):

Projekt domu - Architekci Z3Z –tel 604 808 115
Przede wszystkim, to po prostu bardzo ładne indywidualne projekty. Słuchają potrzeb inwestora i potrafią przełożyć to na finalny projekt (mój opis miał prawie 200 stron  :big tongue: ).  Poprawki i zmiany koncepcji to nie problem. W „zadufanym” warszawskim gronie architektów - prawdziwa perełka!  :smile:  

Architekt wnętrz - Roland Stańczyk RS STUDIO 602 799 131 Pan Roland to solidna firma. Nie żadne esy floresy  :smile:  Ogromna wiedza o materiałach, wymiarach, roli i funkcjonalności wnętrz. Dla mnie taką właśnie rolę powinien pełnić architekt wnętrz – już widzę jak „zainwestowane tu nakłady” przekładają się na znaczące oszczędności na etapie wykończenia. A wiadomo że estetyka wnętrza będzie nieporównywalnie lepsza niż by inwestor sam  :smile:  projektował

Płyta fundamentowa - T.Brinkmann Wykonawca na pewno z górnego decyla, jakich jeszcze mało w naszym kraju (choć coraz więcej). No przede wszystkim możliwość konsultacji i mega fachowa wiedza o produkcie jakim jest płyta. W połączeniu z ogromnym doświadczeniem. Bardzo dobre materiały.
Subiektywnie, dlaczego warto z TB? Dziś płytę chce i może wykonać każdy. Oczywiście lepszą lub gorszą. Ale .. kto ją poprawnie zaprojektuje? A tu mamy porządnie przeliczony projekt – u nas podwójna płyta, gdzie jedna wchodzi pod drugą, płyty są odizolowane od siebie. Ale też bardzo szybko wszystko się dzieje i trzeba pilnować wymiarów  :smile: 

Mury - Mirek Gencel 502 711 910 Ocena maksymalna 10/10. 
Dodatkowo Pan Mirek doradza gdzie może. Dla budującego systemem zleceń, to dodatkowa nieoceniona pomoc. W trakcie 1,5 miesięcznej realizacji miałem wizyty gdzieś z 5-6 potencjalnych inwestorów. Wszyscy po obejrzeniu murów od razu decydowali się na współpracę z Panem Mirkiem. Tyle w temacie. 

Dach - Karol Wiązowski 601 941 424 (więźba + pokrycie blachą + obróbki boni). Fajna i zgrana ekipa (podziwiałem jak 10 osób „płynnie” pracuje na raz. Wszystkim odwiedzającym bardzo podoba się dobrze zrobiona i przede wszystkim zimpregnowana na wszystkich cięciach więźba (materiał też załatwią dobry). Sam dach z blachy wyszedł super. Pan Karol też załatwi cały materiał na krycie, współpracuje z Dachlux i innymi składami.
Okna, drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa – APREL Krzysztof Wycech 604 170 274. Ocena maksymalna 10/10. Okna jak okna  :big tongue:  natomiast montaż prze-doskonały. Ceny też uważam przystępne jak na jakość którą świadczą. Ale jak dla mnie ta najwyższa ocena jest za nieprzeciętną cierpliwość Pana Krzysztofa i możliwość konsultowania z nim absolutnie wszystkiego.

Elektryk - Rafał Puchała 609 336 728. Ja jestem ogólnie słaby z elektryki  :smile:  Wszyscy którzy widzieli (od kierownika budowy, przez najbliższych znających się na elektryce, innych budujących, tynkarzy, alarmiarzy) mówią że jest bardzo dobrze i starannie  :smile:  Ja mogę powiedzieć że działa (to po pierwsze). Ale też co ważniejsze mając dokładne planu elektryki przygotowane przez architekta, myślę że na etapie montażu zrozumiałem całą ich logikę. A nasz system jest taki średnio skomplikowany. Elektryka łączy się z obwodami sterowanymi SATEL, jest sporo dodatkowych wyjść, kabli do ogrodu, siatka internetowa i CCTV.

Alarm - Sławomir Trojak Delta 502 255 017 (FM Zbych). System zrobiliśmy dość zaawansowany. Sporo wierceń w oknach na które APREL udzielił nam rękojmi (o ile realizuje to Pan Sławek ). Zrobiliśmy rozbudowane sterowanie przez centralę SATEL (jak na moje standardy rozbudowane ). Oraz fajny system telewizji CCTV np. eliminujący typowe kamery domofonowe.

Elewacja i tynki wewnętrzne cementowe, piana – firma SAIN Hubert Paduch 509 499 922. Pan Hubert realizował dość szeroki zakres prac. Przede wszystkim miała być elewacja, ale po czasie też doszły tynki (na początku nawet nie wiedziałem że je robią  :big tongue: ). A tynki cementowe wyszły bardzo dobrze – a nadmienię że szukałem wszystkie kontakty podane na Forum, nikt nie miał czasu przez najbliższe pół roku, wszyscy grymasili. .. . Wracając do elewacji bo to był ogromny kawał pracy, znacząco większy niż przypuszczałem. Myślę że wyszło … ładnie  :smile:  Miało być też bardzo dokładnie, bo dom aspiruje do pasywnego. Na pewno było dokładnie podczas prac które oglądałem. Ale też czekam na zimę i kamerę termowizyjną  :smile: 

Hydraulik – Michał Jurczak MA-BOX 600 247 016 (wod-kan, podłogówka, styropian na podłogę, kotłownia na tip-top) Ocena maksymalna 10/10. Na początek to jedna z tych wesołych,  sympatycznych ekip z którymi spędzanie czasu to przyjemność. To że musieli wpadać na 1 dzień i coś sobie przygotować na kolejny etap nie stanowiło najmniejszego problemu (a przecież wcale to nie takie oczywiste). No więc wpadali często, wykonywali szybko i dokładnie. Podłoga styropianowa bardzo twarda, zdjęcia podłogówki w moim dzienniku. Pan Michał poświęcił mi wiele czasu analizując mój projekt, jak również uświadamiając w technikach i zasadach działania instalacji (a muszę powiedzieć że instalacja CO to był chyba jedyny obszar gdzie często zmieniałem koncepcje, może nie fundamentalnie, ale jednak zmieniałem). Stanęło no małym piecu gazowym Vaillanta, całość w podłogówce + dobre sterowanie.

Wentylacja – Marek Borys 605 540 556 (FM kangaxx) Fajnie wykonana instalacja w przystępnej cenie. Pan Marek ma dostęp z pierwszej ręki to rur Termokontrol (gdzie z resztą robiłem projekt za 200 PLN – polecam), jak i rekuperatorów JanGaz.

Wylewki – TEKA Pan Artur 692 796 235 Wylewki są jak najbardziej OK. Natomiast może mały subiektywny komentarz, bo też na FM spotkałem się z różnymi opiniami na temat TEKA. A jako że od początku chciałem z nimi współpracować przez wszystkie opinie przebrnąłem i skontaktowałem się z „klientami”. Pan Artur robi bardzo dobre wylewki. Ale też nie jest człowiekiem zbyt „wylewnym”  :smile: , takim super hiper od ucha do ucha uśmiechniętym wykonawcą  :big tongue: . Może część ludzi ocenia jego, a nie jego pracę. Jak również wnioskuję że często klienci stawiają zbyt wygórowane oczekiwania co do produktu jakim jest wylewka a nie słuchają jego rzeczowych lecz krótkich odpowiedzi, jak co powinno działać. Jeszcze z innej beczki, 2 dni wylewania wylewek które widziałem – powiem szczerze nie widziałem cięższej pracy na naszej budowie. To masakrycznie ciężka fizycznie praca, w ogromnej wilgoci i gorącu. Ja TEKA polecam.

Przyłącze GAZ – Pan Arek 516 316 356 W bardzo dobrej cenie, zrobione pełne przyłącze wraz z dokumentacją. W związku z przejściem instalacji przez garaż, izolowaniem tych odcinków, Pan Arek musiał do nas przyjeżdżać kilkakrotnie … potem dowozić kolejne dokumenty które życzył sobie Zakład (niezasadnie) i nie było to problemem. Polecam.

Ogrodnik Pani Danusia – 792 292 120 Prze-sympatyczna osoba, która spokojnie klaruje co i jak. W bardzo przystępnych cenach można zrealizować kompleksowo ogród. Np. ładne rośliny załatwi w takich cenach, że jak ja bym sam sadził i kupował to wyszło by na to samo. Ma porządne maszyny do prac (wyrównywanie gleby, czy jak się to tam nazywa  :smile: .

Stacja filtrująca (zmiękczająca), Osmoza – Pan Darek 694 323 939 Pan Darek zajmuje się filtrami 20 albo 30 lat  Osmozę robił jako jeden z pierwszych w Polsce. Dla mnie stacja zmiękczająca przez którą przejdzie cała woda w domu była marzeniem. Pomyślcie, zero kamienia na prysznicu!  Stacja Pana Darka jest inna – lepsza i tańsza niż inne tego typu produktu. Ma bardzo mały odrzut wody, co też wprost przekłada się na ekonomię.

Granulat Styropianowy 508 199 086 – Oj długo nie mogłem znaleźć firmy która zrobi mi granulat (a potrzebuję 50m3) w jakiś rozsądnych cenach. W końcu się udało. Odebrałem już ze 30m3 i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Podkreślam – porządny granulat styropianowy tyle że grubiej mielony (a po co mi taki małe kulki) bez odpadów, czysty etc. Panowie zdaje się też elewacje wykonują.

----------


## teka

> Moje Rekomendacje  (wg kolejności prac):
> 
> Projekt domu - Architekci Z3Z –tel 604 808 115
> Przede wszystkim, to po prostu bardzo ładne indywidualne projekty. Słuchają potrzeb inwestora i potrafią przełożyć to na finalny projekt (mój opis miał prawie 200 stron ).  Poprawki i zmiany koncepcji to nie problem. W „zadufanym” warszawskim gronie architektów - prawdziwa perełka!  
> 
> Architekt wnętrz - Roland Stańczyk RS STUDIO 602 799 131 Pan Roland to solidna firma. Nie żadne esy floresy  Ogromna wiedza o materiałach, wymiarach, roli i funkcjonalności wnętrz. Dla mnie taką właśnie rolę powinien pełnić architekt wnętrz – już widzę jak „zainwestowane tu nakłady” przekładają się na znaczące oszczędności na etapie wykończenia. A wiadomo że estetyka wnętrza będzie nieporównywalnie lepsza niż by inwestor sam  projektował
> 
> Płyta fundamentowa - T.Brinkmann Wykonawca na pewno z górnego decyla, jakich jeszcze mało w naszym kraju (choć coraz więcej). No przede wszystkim możliwość konsultacji i mega fachowa wiedza o produkcie jakim jest płyta. W połączeniu z ogromnym doświadczeniem. Bardzo dobre materiały.
> Subiektywnie, dlaczego warto z TB? Dziś płytę chce i może wykonać każdy. Oczywiście lepszą lub gorszą. Ale .. kto ją poprawnie zaprojektuje? A tu mamy porządnie przeliczony projekt – u nas podwójna płyta, gdzie jedna wchodzi pod drugą, płyty są odizolowane od siebie. Ale też bardzo szybko wszystko się dzieje i trzeba pilnować wymiarów 
> ...


Życzyłbym sobie tylko takich klientów jak Pan Mikołaj,który "notuje w głowie to co najważniejsze"i profesjonalnie z punktu widzenia inwestora reaguje na to by nasza praca nie poszła na marne.Był pierwszą osobą od kilku lat która w trakcie wylewania zasłoniła okna jasnymi gazetami przy temperaturze pewnie około 35st C.Nie dziwi zatem fakt,że ma on mocne i dobre wylewki,jeśli od samego startu o nie dbał.My ze swojej strony dziękujemy za tak wyczerpującą opinie,a klienci jak klienci,są różni,niedługo wszyscy ode mnie odpoczną na kilka miesięcy ,czas zadbać o zdrowie Panie Mikołaju i poswiecic czasu rodzinie bo nie ma mnie w domu prawie w każdą niedzielę.Pozdrawiamy Teka i chłopaki

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Poratujecie kontaktem do glazurnika z Warszawy lub okolic ?
Pozostał mi mały taras do obłożenia płytkami.

----------


## JayM

Witam.
Mam problem do rozwiązania. Potrzebuję pilnie przeszlifować nieduży kawałek posadzki anhydrytowej. Została ona źle wykonana i po wielu poprawkach ostatecznie mam od kilku do około 10 mm na krawędziach, przy ścianie za dużo. Niestety straciłem kompletnie zaufanie do wykonawcy i boję się kolejnej fuszerki z jego strony, poza tym facet jest tak miły, że nie mam ochoty więcej go oglądać. Zakładam, że dla fachowca robota jest prosta i szybka do wykonania. Lokalizacja Warszawa okolice Białołęki, idealnie gdyby to był ktoś działający obok i mogący w możliwie krótkim terminie zjawić się u mnie na dosłownie godzinę, dwie. Nie sądzę żeby to był dłuższy temat. Myślę, że to kwestia odpowiednich narzędzi. Idealnie gdyby szlifierka nie pyliła ponieważ dom jest na etapie końcówki wykańczania, pomalowane ściany. Problem wyszedł przy układaniu paneli, próbowałem zaradzić samodzielnie, ale nie mam nawet odpowiedniego narzędzia.

----------


## autorus

Vadiol  :smile:  




> Witam !
> 
> Poratujecie kontaktem do glazurnika z Warszawy lub okolic ?
> Pozostał mi mały taras do obłożenia płytkami.

----------


## Slawko123

> Życzyłbym sobie tylko takich klientów jak Pan Mikołaj,który "notuje w głowie to co najważniejsze"i profesjonalnie z punktu widzenia inwestora reaguje na to by nasza praca nie poszła na marne.Był pierwszą osobą od kilku lat która w trakcie wylewania zasłoniła okna jasnymi gazetami przy temperaturze pewnie około 35st C.Nie dziwi zatem fakt,że ma on mocne i dobre wylewki,jeśli od samego startu o nie dbał.My ze swojej strony dziękujemy za tak wyczerpującą opinie,a klienci jak klienci,są różni,niedługo wszyscy ode mnie odpoczną na kilka miesięcy ,czas zadbać o zdrowie Panie Mikołaju i poswiecic czasu rodzinie bo nie ma mnie w domu prawie w każdą niedzielę.Pozdrawiamy Teka i chłopaki


A ja od miesiąca próbuje skontaktować się z firma teka. Nikt nie odbiera, nikt nie oddzwania, pomimo zostawianych wiadomości na poczcie głosowej. już myślałem, ze firma skończyła działalność, a tu zonk, jednak działa.

----------


## gbbsoft

> niedługo wszyscy ode mnie odpoczną na kilka miesięcy ,czas zadbać o zdrowie Panie Mikołaju i poswiecic czasu rodzinie bo nie ma mnie w domu prawie w każdą niedzielę.Pozdrawiamy Teka i chłopaki


Do kiedy pracujecie w tym roku i kiedy zaczynacie pracę w 2017?

----------


## egon646

@teka Chyba Panowie mocno zarobieni jesteście, bo ani telefonów ani maili nie odbieracie. Nie wiem teraz czy jest szansa na współpracę z Wami czy nie.

----------


## doktorant

Poszukuje szklarza do lustra i szyb w łazienkach.

----------


## gosiasad

> Poszukuje szklarza do lustra i szyb w łazienkach.


http://www.centrum-uslug-szklarskich.pl/ 
Zamawiałam na razie lustra. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z jakości usługi (włączając montaż :smile: )
Nie wiem tylko jaki mają zasięg.

----------


## jagodek

Witam, muratora kupuję od kilku lat, lecz dopiero teraz zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Łomianek k/Warszawy. Wykonawca wybrany wyjechał okazyjnie na budowę niemiecką - wróci za rok  :roll eyes:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam, muratora kupuję od kilku lat, lecz dopiero teraz zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Łomianek k/Warszawy. Wykonawca wybrany wyjechał okazyjnie na budowę niemiecką - wróci za rok  
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


To trudny teren jeśli chodzi o fachowców. Jedyne co mi się kojarzy to p. Zieliński. Niestety nie znam numeru ale wiem, że ma bardzo dobre notowania w Łomiankach.

----------


## Slawko123

> @teka Chyba Panowie mocno zarobieni jesteście, bo ani telefonów ani maili nie odbieracie. Nie wiem teraz czy jest szansa na współpracę z Wami czy nie.


Chyba nie ma. Ja od ponad miesiąca próbuje się skontaktować i nic. Trzeba poszukać innego wykonawcy. 

Kogo byście polecili do wylewek koło Błonia?

----------


## salik

> Witam, muratora kupuję od kilku lat, lecz dopiero teraz zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Łomianek k/Warszawy. Wykonawca wybrany wyjechał okazyjnie na budowę niemiecką - wróci za rok


A kiedy rozpoczęcie budowy?
Bo jeśli "na już", to raczej zostaną Ci tylko średniej jakości ekipy...

----------


## gosiasad

> A kiedy rozpoczęcie budowy?
> Bo jeśli "na już", to raczej zostaną Ci tylko średniej jakości ekipy...


To fakt, 
Dlatego o Mirku G. nawet nie wspominam.

Poszukuję hydraulika do podłączenia sprzętu. Już mi się znudziło korzystanie z WC Chatki. Chętnie byśmy  też ręce umyli w umywalce :tongue:

----------


## ew-trans

Mogę polecić firmę do kompleksowych prac ziemnych przy budowie domu. Firma działa na terenie Warszawy i okolic.

----------


## autorus

> Poszukuje szklarza do lustra i szyb w łazienkach.


Ja mogę polecić mojego szklarza:

http://www.centrumszkla.com/

Jego lustra są u mnie w dzienniku. Dodatkowo robi mi podłogę szklaną, ale o niej będę mógł się wypowiedzieć jak zostanie już założona. Ogólnie profesjonalista.

----------


## marimag

Poratujcie proszę namiarem na sensownego, myślącego i niedrogiego hydraulika.
Mój umówiony radośnie zrezygnował z pracy bo za dużo do zrobienia  :WTF:

----------


## JayM

Witam,
Poszukuję wykonawcy / producenta takiej siatki jak na załączonym zdjęciu.
Przybliżone wymiary w moim przypadku to około 4x5 m
Bardzo proszę o wszelkie informację jeżeli ktoś się spotkał z podobnymi rozwiązaniami

----------


## kamyk68

Potrzebuję wykonać drzwi zewnętrzne 140 cm X 235cm.Wchodzą w grę PCV lub  aluminium bo chciałbym aby było jak najwięcej szyby ,bezpiecznej szyby  .Swiatło przejścia nie mniej niż 90cm .Potrzebuję je wykonać do końca  września w Garwolinie .Czy jest ktos może kto może pomóc w temacie?  Sprawa można powiedzieć dla mnie gardłowa .Praktycznie wszyscy karzą  czekać od 4 tygodni w górę

----------


## ewajanecka

> Potrzebuję wykonać drzwi zewnętrzne 140 cm X 235cm.Wchodzą w grę PCV lub  aluminium bo chciałbym aby było jak najwięcej szyby ,bezpiecznej szyby  .Swiatło przejścia nie mniej niż 90cm .Potrzebuję je wykonać do końca  września w Garwolinie .Czy jest ktos może kto może pomóc w temacie?  Sprawa można powiedzieć dla mnie gardłowa .Praktycznie wszyscy karzą  czekać od 4 tygodni w górę


Firma  Aprel , na forum stary

----------


## mich5757

> Witam, muratora kupuję od kilku lat, lecz dopiero teraz zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Łomianek k/Warszawy. Wykonawca wybrany wyjechał okazyjnie na budowę niemiecką - wróci za rok  
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


witam, mogę polecić firme framart z wołomina, wykonywała dla mnie domek w zielonce koło warszawy, tel 793103101

----------


## marimag

Powtórzę zapytanie o sensownego hydraulika. 
Ktoś? Coś?

----------


## gosiasad

> Powtórzę zapytanie o sensownego hydraulika. 
> Ktoś? Coś?


Dołączę do pytania, 
co prawda do podłączeń "sprzętów", ale wolałabym fachowca.

----------


## Slawko123

ponawiam pytanie:
Kogo byście polecili do wylewek-posadzek koło Błonia?

----------


## PaRa

> ponawiam pytanie:
> Kogo byście polecili do wylewek-posadzek koło Błonia?


Mogę polecić ekipę, która wykonała mi posadzki, ludzie są z Radomia ale pracują też w dalszej okolicy, telefon do nich 505485674

----------


## gosiasad

> ponawiam pytanie:
> Kogo byście polecili do wylewek-posadzek koło Błonia?


Ja jestem zadowolona z p.Grzegorza tel. 889 391 929

----------


## muzzy_r

> Powtórzę zapytanie o sensownego hydraulika. 
> Ktoś? Coś?


Pan Michał Jurczak - http://www.ma-box.pl/
Polecany kilkukrotnie w tym wątku. U mnie w trakcie realizacji.

----------


## martom85

Ja ze swojej strony chciałbym polecić (wielokrotnie polecanego na tym forum, skąd udało mi się uzyskać do niego kontakt - za co również chciałem forumowiczom podziękować) Pana Roberta (użytkownik *vadiol* z forum) za kompleksowy remont łazienki.

Zakres prac bardzo szeroki wykonany w całości przez Pana Roberta (nowa kanalizacja i dopływy, glazura, montaż biały, meble itp.), duża kultura osobista i wysoka komunikatywność, bardzo dobre przygotowanie do pracy i zabezpieczenie miejsca pracy (moja drewniana podłoga nie posiada żadnych rys mimo że przy okazji Pan Robert wymienił drzwi wraz z futrynami). Jasna lista wymaganych rzeczy przed remontem, rozliczenie każdego paragonu co do gorsza. Konsultacja prac i omawianie opcji na każdym etapie remontu. Szczerze polecam.

Liczę na dalsza współpracę :smile:  przy kolejnych remontach. (póki co Pan Robert ma zaplanowany tygodniowy urlop w polskich górach więc nie zrażajcie się jak będzie utrudniony kontakt)

----------


## BYQ

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania tarasu z kompozytow (slupy + reszta) w okolicach Radzymina. Ktos robil?

----------


## Brwinów

[QUOTE=marimag;7270923]Powtórz

To może ja polecę swojego: Nev-Instal Sochaczew - wystarczy wpisać w google

----------


## 1pawcio1

Witam,Forum czytam już od jakiegoś czasu ale wczoraj dopiero się zarejestrowałem -witam forumowiczów i zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Legionowa.Poszukuje również ekipy do wyburzenia pomieszczenia gospodarczego i wywiezienia gruzu po nim.
Prace zamierzam zacząć jesień 2017 lub wiosna 2018 ale już się rozglądam bo lubię mieć wszystko wcześniej przyklepane.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigor

> ...wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Legionowa.


 Masz na myśli wykonanie całego stanu surowego? Czy tylko same fundamenty i stropy?

----------


## muzzy_r

> Witam,Forum czytam już od jakiegoś czasu ale wczoraj dopiero się zarejestrowałem -witam forumowiczów i zwracam się z prośbą, czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zna/ poleciłby wykonawcę do fundamentów, stropów? Budowa na terenie Legionowa.Poszukuje również ekipy do wyburzenia pomieszczenia gospodarczego i wywiezienia gruzu po nim.
> Prace zamierzam zacząć jesień 2017 lub wiosna 2018 ale już się rozglądam bo lubię mieć wszystko wcześniej przyklepane.
> Pozdrawiam


Ja przy wyburzaniu małego domku w Legionowie w 2014 roku korzystałem z firmy http://www.robotyziemne-legionowo.pl/. Wykonanie OK.

----------


## 1pawcio1

> Masz na myśli wykonanie całego stanu surowego? Czy tylko same fundamenty i stropy?


Cały stan surowy

----------


## 1pawcio1

> Ja przy wyburzaniu małego domku w Legionowie w 2014 roku korzystałem z firmy http://www.robotyziemne-legionowo.pl/. Wykonanie OK.


Na jakie pieniądze się muszę szykować?

----------


## zbigor

> Cały stan surowy


To trafiłeś prawie jak 6 w lotto :smile:  
W moim dzienniku budowy masz namiar  :smile:  Gość buduje głównie w okolicach Legionowa i Chotomowa wiec będziesz mógł samodzielnie zweryfikować jakość prac. Stawiał mój dom, 2 domy dla jednego kuzyna , a właśnie skończył stawiać 2 bliźniaki dla drugiego  kuzyna. Ja jestem zadowolony, oni też.
Jakbyś szukał  tynkarzy do tynków wewnętrznych cementowo-wapiennych i do ociepleń styropianem to też ci pomoże. U mnie ocieplają budynek ludzie z jego polecenia.  Póki co jest OK. Akurat ich pracę możesz ocenić w Legionowie na ul Sienkiewicza. Taki budynek kilkumieszkaniowy z drewnopodobnymi wstawkami. Nie pamiętam numeru ale chyba 22.

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Powtórzę zapytanie o sensownego hydraulika. 
> Ktoś? Coś?


MA-BOX Michal Jurczak
Hydraulik doskonaly

----------


## jarroo

Poszukuję znającego się na rzeczy serwisanta do kotła gazowego. Kociołek to popularny Buderus.

----------


## Wekto

Do tej pory mogłem polecać innych ale teraz sam szukam.

Poszukiwana/poszukiwany:  firma od kostki betonowej/kostki granitowej. Utwardzenie, ułożenie itp. 

Z Arturem Poniatowskim z firmy Ekoland (Aleogrod) już rozmawiałem. Kilka ciekawych informacji ale jednak odległość/dojazd stanowi utrudnienie.

----------


## vadiol

> Ja ze swojej strony chciałbym polecić (wielokrotnie polecanego na tym forum, skąd udało mi się uzyskać do niego kontakt - za co również chciałem forumowiczom podziękować) Pana Roberta (użytkownik *vadiol* z forum) za kompleksowy remont łazienki.
> 
> Zakres prac bardzo szeroki wykonany w całości przez Pana Roberta (nowa kanalizacja i dopływy, glazura, montaż biały, meble itp.), duża kultura osobista i wysoka komunikatywność, bardzo dobre przygotowanie do pracy i zabezpieczenie miejsca pracy (moja drewniana podłoga nie posiada żadnych rys mimo że przy okazji Pan Robert wymienił drzwi wraz z futrynami). Jasna lista wymaganych rzeczy przed remontem, rozliczenie każdego paragonu co do gorsza. Konsultacja prac i omawianie opcji na każdym etapie remontu. Szczerze polecam.
> 
> Liczę na dalsza współpracę przy kolejnych remontach. (póki co Pan Robert ma zaplanowany tygodniowy urlop w polskich górach więc nie zrażajcie się jak będzie utrudniony kontakt)


Bardzo dziękuję za polecenie.

----------


## egon64

Witam. Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia domu styropianem. Czy możecie kogoś polecić ?

----------


## autorus

Poszukuję firmę która położy deskę barlinecką na ścianę. Na stronie Barlinka nieopodal znalazłem dwie firmy jednak nic mi one nie mówią. jakby ktoś miał jakieś info na ich temat chętnie bym sie dowiedział:
FHU DUDEK Andrzej Wójtowicz / Pruszków
ul. Chopina 2/4 m 7
oraz
Tadeusz Pyczot - Bortech / Pruszków
ul. Promyka 62

----------


## PaRa

> Poszukuję firmę która położy deskę barlinecką na ścianę. Na stronie Barlinka nieopodal znalazłem dwie firmy jednak nic mi one nie mówią. jakby ktoś miał jakieś info na ich temat chętnie bym sie dowiedział:
> FHU DUDEK Andrzej Wójtowicz / Pruszków
> ul. Chopina 2/4 m 7
> oraz
> Tadeusz Pyczot - Bortech / Pruszków
> ul. Promyka 62


U mnie jutro jeśli pogoda pozwoli będzie robiona szalówka na fragmencie elewacji i zadaszenie wejścia z drewna i litego poliwęglanu. Myślę że dla kumatych ludzi szalówka i deska na ścianie / elewacji nie powinny być problemem, zdam relację z prac w dzienniku.

----------


## egon64

Czy możecie polecić kogoś od balustrad balkonowych szklanych ?

----------


## Adam626

balustrady warszawa czy Boat City?

----------


## jarroo

Naprawdę nie ma tu nikogo kto były zadowolony z serwisanta swojego kotła?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Nadszedł czas żebym i ja kogoś polecił. Budowa jeszcze się nie zakończyła więc lista na pewno się powiększy.

1. Grupa ludzi, których sam nie bałem się zostawić na budowie. Praca wykonana idealnie, brak zastrzeżeń - gdybym tylko na takich fachowców trafiał to by budowa była piękną i bez stresową przygodą: 

- płytki, łazienki, terakota, muruje, ceruje, bańki stawia - Pan Robert AKA Vadiol;
- Hydraulika + ogrzewanie - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak - doradzi, pomoże, nie zostawi w potrzebie;
- Elektryka - Jacek Radzikowski;
- Gazownik - Karol Sikora;
- Alarm - Robert Arm;
- Dach z materiałem - Pan Janusz Diabeł + Michał Działak Z Dach-Lux Wolica;
- Geodeta - Jacek Szpilarski;
- Szambo - Budmar i Pan Kucharski;
- Okna, drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa - Aprel;
- Beton - Budokrusz Grodzisk - dostawa zawsze o czasie i nie ma mowy o pomyłce;
- Zabudowa K-G i ocieplenie poddasza - Selki;
- Stachpol - ceny nie są niskie ale jak mówią, że coś będzie to choćby skały s...y to będzie na czas

I na pozycji pretendenta do listy ideałów Pan Artur Teka - wylewki perfekcyjne ale widać, że spieszyli się na inną budowę bo straszny syf zostawili na działce - tylko do tego mogę mieć zastrzeżenie. 

2. Osoby, których nie polecam. Jeżeli, któryś z was to czyta to zmieńcie zawód:
- Jacek Szatkowski - Architekt - adaptacja fatalnie wykonana, kontakt słaby, czas wykonania zlecenia - strasznie długo. Mnóstwo błędów.
- pan artur (celowo z małych liter) PSB Mrówka Grodzisk Maz - na początku zapewnia, że materiał jest dostępny, że przy zamówieniach max 3 dni trzeba czekać, że cenią sobie dobry kontakt z klientem. Realia wyglądają tak, że żaden transport materiału nie był poprawny - pomylone zamówienie, na liście przewozowym inna ilość niż na samochodzie, na samochodzie inny materiał niż na zamówieniu, przesuwanie terminów dostawy. A szczytem było gdy ja czekam na transport a pan sprzedawca przestaje ode mnie odbierać telefon - wystarczyło zmienić nr i po jednym sygnale słychać Hallo ?
- Studnie Raszyn Wiertnik  Chrzanowski Tomasz - miesiąc czekałem na faceta, tydzień przed terminem uzgodniliśmy wszystko podczas wizyty na działce  - gdzie ma być studnia i jaka. W dniu wejścia na działkę odebrał pierwszy telefon, powiedział, że nie może rozmawiać i oddzwoni. Dzwoniłem jeszcze raz po 2 godzinach, znowu po 2 godzinach, wysłałem sms z prośbą o kontakt, dzwoniłem następnego dnia - nie doczekałem się żadnej informacji zwrotnej. 

3. Lista neutralna:

- Sławek z Dach-Dom - budował od fundamentów i czasami miałem wrażenie, że dwie ekipy u mnie pracują - jedna bardzo dobra - druga słaba. Ściany zrobili proste - każdy chwalił, później więźbę dachową pokrywali deskami i papa - w koszach przeciekało - poprawiali 4 razy aż się udało. Później Pan Diabeł mówił, że dach całkiem dobrze wykonany. Robili u mnie tynki cem-wap - zrobili strasznie - może nie krzywo ale bardzo niestarannie - przyjechali i poprawiali. I tutaj taki dylemat - część było ok a część była słaba. Ale trzeba przyznać - jak miałem jakiś problem to przyjechali i poprawiali bez słowa marudzenia - tyle razy aż byłem zadowolony. Zawsze starali się doradzić i pomóc.
- Milanbud - zdarzyło się im kilka razy przyjąć zamówienie, pieniądze a później dzwonić, że jednak nie da rady tego w tym czasie załatwić - ale później w ramach przeprosin dawali dobre rabaty.
- Studnie Paluchowski - studnie wywiercili, obudowali ale brak badań wydajności, obudowę zrobili słabiutką - ale woda leci i dużo jej jest.

Informacja dla każdego, kto szuka fachowców – szkoda nerwów – bierz osoby polecany na forum.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nadszedł czas żebym i ja kogoś polecił. Budowa jeszcze się nie zakończyła więc lista na pewno się powiększy.
> 
> 
> 
> I na pozycji pretendenta do listy ideałów Pan Artur Teka - wylewki perfekcyjne ale widać, że spieszyli się na inną budowę bo straszny syf zostawili na działce - tylko do tego mogę mieć zastrzeżenie.


od września nie odbiera telefonów, nie oddzwania, nie odpisuje na smsy itp. Kontakt  0 - zero.
zresztą w innym temacie na tym forum inni piszą dokładnie to samo.
Mozna wywnioskować, że firma się zwinęła i już nie istnieje.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> od września nie odbiera telefonów, nie oddzwania, nie odpisuje na smsy itp. Kontakt  0 - zero.
> zresztą w innym temacie na tym forum inni piszą dokładnie to samo.
> Mozna wywnioskować, że firma się zwinęła i już nie istnieje.


U mnie pracował w czerwcu - wtedy jeszcze odbierał telefony

----------


## Slawko123

kiedyś tak, ale od września(lub nawet końca sierpnia) już nie, co ciekawe, na forum się udzielał w tym czasie, ale telefonów nie odbierał.

----------


## PaRa

> kiedyś tak, ale od września(lub nawet końca sierpnia) już nie, co ciekawe, na forum się udzielał w tym czasie, ale telefonów nie odbierał.


Gdzieś była informacja że do końca roku robi sobie wolne, nie pamiętam dlaczego, ale podobno nie on jeden robi wylewki w Polsce.

----------


## BYQ

U mnie Teka robil wylewki pod koniec lipca i wspominal o planowanym wolnym na podleczenie kolana.

----------


## Slawko123

> Gdzieś była informacja że do końca roku robi sobie wolne, nie pamiętam dlaczego, ale podobno nie on jeden robi wylewki w Polsce.


Być może, ale wystarczy telefon odebrać i powiedzieć, że jest się na urlopie.
Na stronie www nie ma, a wylewki zrobił ktos inny. Chciałem teke, ale no problem, znalazłem innych i tez dobrze.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

To ja może zmienię trochę temat: poszukuje kogoś kto sprawnie i szybko wykona balustrady. Może macie jakieś namiary ?

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Być może, ale wystarczy telefon odebrać i powiedzieć, że jest się na urlopie.
> Na stronie www nie ma, a wylewki zrobił ktos inny. Chciałem teke, ale no problem, znalazłem innych i tez dobrze.


Mysle ze TEKA odbiera telefony, ale najwyraźniej nie od Pana osoby.
Wiekszosc osob TEKA chwali (lacznie z moja skromna osoba), Pan może mieć oczywiście zgola inna opinie. W każdym razie dalby sobie Pan już spokoj i nie zasmiecal tej części Forum, N-tym postem odnośnie Pana animozji do TEKA.

----------


## Slawko123

> Mysle ze TEKA odbiera telefony, ale najwyraźniej nie od Pana osoby.
> Wiekszosc osob TEKA chwali (lacznie z moja skromna osoba), Pan może mieć oczywiście zgola inna opinie. W każdym razie dalby sobie Pan już spokoj i nie zasmiecal tej części Forum, N-tym postem odnośnie Pana animozji do TEKA.


wydaje mi sie, ze ta opinia jest z palca wyssana, jakoby tylko ode mnie nie odbierał, nie odbiera od różnych osób. Skąd może znać mój numer telefonu, numer mojej zony, numer kolegi, numer firmowy(10 różnych)?
Z tych telefonów nigdy nie było dzwonione do firmy Teca.
Nie zasmiecam forum, tylko pisze jak jest, natomiast Twój post niczego nie wnosi w tym temacie.

poza tym, ja nie piszę, że jest zły czy dobry, bo nie mam mozliwości oceny, natomiast mam mozliwośc opisania obecnego kontaktu z ta firmą i tyle.

ps. nie mam animozji, napisałem raz, a reszta to tylko odpisywanie na Waszego komentarze.

2ps.



> Mysle ze TEKA odbiera telefony, ale najwyraźniej nie od Pana osoby.


to tez nie najlepiej by świadczyło o tej firmie, ale to Ty zasugerowałeś takie postępowanie tej firmy

----------


## zbigor

> To ja może zmienię trochę temat: poszukuje kogoś kto sprawnie i szybko wykona balustrady. Może macie jakieś namiary ?


Może nie szybko ale za to  dobrze wykonane : nierdzewnie.pl
 Widziałem ich pracę i nawet komuś z forum polecałem. Muszę jednak przyznać że mieli chyba z miesiąc poślizgu u kuzyna u którego robili balustrady. 

Z kolei www.nowak-inox.pl  współpracuje z firmą która niedaleko mnie  tnie nierdzewkę laserem . W rozmowie całkiem rozsadny człowiek i ma całkiem fajne ceny. Przyznam że nie widziałem jego prac na żywo.

Mam też gdzieś trzeci namiar który wraz z pochlebną opinią dostałem od jednego z moich wykonawców ale musiałbym poszukać w wizytówkach na budowie . 
Będę wybierał wśród tych 3 firm.

----------


## Mikolaj5

> Skąd może znać mój numer telefonu, numer mojej zony, numer kolegi, numer firmowy(10 różnych)?


Niezly terroryzm  :smile: 

Że zacytuje sam siebie "W każdym razie dalby sobie Pan już spokoj i nie zasmiecal tej części Forum, N-tym postem odnośnie Pana animozji do TEKA"

----------


## gosiasad

> Niezly terroryzm 
> 
> Że zacytuje sam siebie "W każdym razie dalby sobie Pan już spokoj i nie zasmiecal tej części Forum, N-tym postem odnośnie Pana animozji do TEKA"


Na temat Teki słyszałam różne opinie. Nie wszystkie były pochlebne. Ja znalazłam sobie innego wykonawcę.
Na szczęście to sami decydujemy kto nam wykona prace. 
Z własnego podwórka już wiem, że nie wszyscy polecani na białej liście utrzymują swój poziom. Oprócz przeczytania BL trzeba jeździć, rozmawiać, oglądać ( a i tak gwarancji dobrze wykonanej pracy nie mamy). Pewnie każdy z nas by książkę napisał dotyczącą przygód na budowie. Nie wiem tylko czy byłaby  to komedia czy dramat. :wink:

----------


## jot te

Witam, poszukuję tynkarza do tynków tradycyjnych cementowo - wapiennych ( budowa okolice Halinowa).  Rozważam również tynki maszynowe cementowo-wapienne, ale na razie nie udało mi się nikogo polecanego znaleźć. Polecany Anatak robi obecnie tylko gipsowe, a dla Exbuxxxo jest za daleko.
A czy zna ktoś może dobrego elektryka, który lubi robić porothermie ?
Dziękuję za pomoc.
P.S.
Niedługo  będzie u mnie zakładał okna polecana firma Aprel - dam znać.  :bye:

----------


## egon64

> balustrady warszawa czy Boat City?


Warszawa i okolice.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam, poszukuję tynkarza do tynków tradycyjnych cementowo - wapiennych ( budowa okolice Halinowa).:


Dużo dobrego słyszałam o p. Bogdanie  (607 893 782). To był nasz typ gdybyśmy robili cementowo- wapienne. Widzieliśmy jego prace.
Ostatecznie padło na gipsowe i robił Anatak - polecam

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Witam, poszukuję tynkarza do tynków tradycyjnych cementowo - wapiennych ( budowa okolice Halinowa).  Rozważam również tynki maszynowe cementowo-wapienne, ale na razie nie udało mi się nikogo polecanego znaleźć. Polecany Anatak robi obecnie tylko gipsowe, a dla Exbuxxxo jest za daleko.
> A czy zna ktoś może dobrego elektryka, który lubi robić porothermie ?
> Dziękuję za pomoc.
> P.S.
> Niedługo  będzie u mnie zakładał okna polecana firma Aprel - dam znać.


Przedmna jeszcze elektryka ale dobre rzeczy slyszalem i robil mi przylacze

http://www.instalator-elektryk.com.pl/kontakt.htm

z Okuniewa - po rozmowie widac,ze ma glowe na karku i zna sie i sensownie proponuje.

----------


## teka

> Nadszedł czas żebym i ja kogoś polecił. Budowa jeszcze się nie zakończyła więc lista na pewno się powiększy.
> 
> 1. Grupa ludzi, których sam nie bałem się zostawić na budowie. Praca wykonana idealnie, brak zastrzeżeń - gdybym tylko na takich fachowców trafiał to by budowa była piękną i bez stresową przygodą: 
> 
> - płytki, łazienki, terakota, muruje, ceruje, bańki stawia - Pan Robert AKA Vadiol;
> - Hydraulika + ogrzewanie - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak - doradzi, pomoże, nie zostawi w potrzebie;
> - Elektryka - Jacek Radzikowski;
> - Gazownik - Karol Sikora;
> - Alarm - Robert Arm;
> ...


Bardzo dziekuje i przepraszam bardzo za balagan ktory zostawiismy.konczenie w nocy gdy  jest ciemno,moze pada deszcz,czasem moje zmeczenie powoduje ze  umyka i mi cos waznego.ostatni rok od pazdziernika odkad odszedł Zbyszek zostalismy w trzech i nie mozemy znalezc czlowieka ktory by podołał tej robocie.przez rok jestesmy zmuszeni przejezdzac na budowy czesto po 22.00 nawet o 1.00 w nocy nie zjezdzajac juz do Płocka,za co rowniez,niektorych przepraszam.jeszcze raz dziekuje za wyroznienie.pozdrawiam artur

----------


## teka

Przepraszam,ale mam wrazenie ,ze Pan sie uwzial na mnie?w skrocie: jakis czas temu byl okres ze przez telefon ja slyszalem a kienci mnie slabo,wcale,lub byly trzaski(prawdopodobnie piasek cement itp)urlop?mysle ze nalezy mnie sie chwila odpoczynku z rodzina ktora widze....prawie juz nie widze wcale.takze w prawie kazda niedziele wyjezdzalem 4-5 rano a wracalem po 20 czesto. a jak juz bylem te kilka godzin z corka i zona to "padalem" bo nie mialem sily -moj sen to w  tygodniu do 5 godz max-cena ktora place rowniez za forum bo coraz wiecej jestesmy w okolicach Warszawy.ostatnio  za Kielcami za Poznaniem pod Wroclawiem,czy w Hajnowce(podlaskie)a wkrotce Siedlce ,50km przed Gdanskiem,czy 20km za Piłą.Urlop byl zaplanowany,kilka miesiecy wczesniej i nawet jedna budowa nie przesunela sie na te dni,czy wpisana na te dni,wiec nie wyrzadzilem nikomu zadnej krzywdy.To czas ktory byl dla mnie swiety i wcale nie musialem odbierac od nikogo telefonu,ale  odbieralem choc nie zawsze nosilem go przy sobie.Jesli tak chce Pan  o mnie wszystko wiedziec to jeszcze mam dwie nogi na wykonczeniu(łakotka  i nerw strzlkowy uszkodzony .................a do tego 6-7 tygodni temu peknieta prawa dlon, z ktora po 3 dniach przerwy juz pracowalem by dotrzymac terminow.sa dni kiedy doslownie co 5 minut mam telefon i nie moglbym zrobic dziennie 50m2 posadzki wiec po prostu nie odbieram. dodam ze fima ku zmartwieniu niektorych ma sie dobrze,nie zamknela,sie czy nie ucieka przed nikima za kilka dni bedzie miala robota ktory bedzie sam robil posadzke. :roll eyes: pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## teka

Bardzo prosilbym jednak o nie odpisywanie juz na komentarze innych,czy pytania dotyczace mojej osoby,firmy,chyba ze prywatnie.nie wylalem Panu posadzki chyba to i dobrze.Firma nosi nazwe TEKAnie TECA.

----------


## autorus

Pozdrawiam kolegę Teka i życzę zdrowia  :smile:

----------


## teka

> Niezly terroryzm 
> 
> Że zacytuje sam siebie "W każdym razie dalby sobie Pan już spokoj i nie zasmiecal tej części Forum, N-tym postem odnośnie Pana animozji do TEKA"


Zgadzam sie Panie Mikołaju.Bardzo dziekuje za wsparcie choc nie rozumie tego zamieszania dotyczacego mojej osoby..pozdrawiam

----------


## teka

> Pozdrawiam kolegę Teka i życzę zdrowia


Dziekuje.......pozdrawiam Autorusa :bye:  :bye:  :bye:  :bye:  :bye: ....dlatego to forum przyciaga bo sa tu tacy wlasnie normalni fajni ludzie jak  autorus czy Pan Mikolaj5,iiii wielu innych ktorych sie zapamieta  i dla ktrorych warto dalej wylewac posadzki

----------


## Slawko123

> Zgadzam sie Panie Mikołaju.Bardzo dziekuje za wsparcie choc nie rozumie tego zamieszania dotyczacego mojej osoby..pozdrawiam


chodziło o stwierdzenie faktu, że nie odbiera Pan telefonów od jakiegoś czasu. To nie był okres 1-2 dni tylko miesiąca i tyle. Wystarczyło na swojej stronie internetowej umieścić info, "jestem na urlopie od-do" , wystarczyło odesłać sms'a jestem na urlopie lub coś w tym stylu i to wszystko. 


nie napisałbym już nic w tym temacie, ale to nie ja wywołałem to zamieszanie

----------


## jot te

Wielkie dzięki !!! :Smile:

----------


## robertwojciechowski

poratujcie proszę namiarem na bardzo dobrego stolarza (zabudowy meblowe głownie), chodzi mi o jakość wykonania   ale też solidne podejście do zabezpieczenia swoich prac i terminowość > Miałbym swój dom i dom kolegi w Wawie, spory zakres prac. Przewertowałem te liste ale za bardzo nie ma takich opinii.  Dziękuje

----------


## RAPczyn

> poratujcie proszę namiarem na bardzo dobrego stolarza (zabudowy meblowe głownie), chodzi mi o jakość wykonania   ale też solidne podejście do zabezpieczenia swoich prac i terminowość > Miałbym swój dom i dom kolegi w Wawie, spory zakres prac. Przewertowałem te liste ale za bardzo nie ma takich opinii.  Dziękuje


*stolarstwo*.waw.pl/
_Korzystałem - dorabiał mi drzwi do jednej inwestycji._

----------


## robertwojciechowski

jedne drzwi to troche mało na weryfikacje, ale dziękuje. Nikt nie nie robił z Was stolarki i był zadowolony z usług stolarza ? :smile:

----------


## PL005

podbijam pytanie @robertwojciechowski

potrzeby fachowiec przez F do zabudowy kuchni plus szafy wnekowej

----------


## silver200

Dobry stolarz to chyba jak dobry lakiernik i Yeti :wink:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Kolejny etap zakończony.

Mistrzowie nad mistrzami:

Firma Astrobud, Pan Bartek Fighter1983 oraz Andrzej Stachowski sprawili, że mój budynek wygląda wspaniale. 

Jak Pan Bartek powiedział, że nie tylko będę zadowolony z mojej elewacji ale nawet będę się nią chwalił to nie wierzyłem a teraz każdy przyjeżdża a ja się chwalę ścianami.

Było drogo ale wszystko warte swojej ceny.

Podziękowania dla Ewbud - niestety, z Panem Piotrem nie mogliśmy dograć terminu ale zawsze miał dla mnie czas i służył radą.

----------


## tommygol84

Jeżeli chodzi o płaskie dachy polecam.

http://www.dacheco.pl

Bardzo solidna ekipa i warta swojej ceny.  W razie pytań zapraszam na priv.

----------


## PaRa

> Jeżeli chodzi o płaskie dachy polecam.
> 
> http://www.dacheco.pl
> 
> Bardzo solidna ekipa i warta swojej ceny.  W razie pytań zapraszam na priv.


 Mnie ta firma olała, rozmawiałem z nimi ale nawet nie chciało im się przysłać wyceny.

----------


## egon64

Podbijam raz jeszcze. Czy możecie polecić kogoś od ocieplenia elewacji ? Niestety polecani wielokrotnie bywalcy forum mają zajęte terminy do końca roku i dłużej.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

z doświadczenia wiem, że na ekipy z forum warto poczekać. pomyśl czy warto nie odłożyć tej inwestycji.

----------


## egon64

Mam już wylewki. Zakupiłem kozę. Wolałbym, żeby powoli zaczęły schnąć jeszcze przed zimą. Jeśli nie znajdę teraz nikogo to oczywiście wstrzymam się do przyszłego roku.

----------


## banzajek

Miałem z tym zaczekać aż Pan Piotr zakończy ostatecznie roboty (kilka pierdółek) żeby nie zapeszyć , ale egon64 pytał o kogoś dobrego od ociepleń itd - EWBUD PIOTR RUDZKI jest najlepszy - pełen profesjonalizm, terminowość , poważne traktowanie klienta od początku do końca realizacji. Jeśli z jakiekolwiek powodu coś może być*obsunięta zawsze dzwoni i informuje o tym od razu mówiąć kiedy będzie działał dalej. Wg mnie wzór tego jak powinna działać poważna firma. Wyszła trochę laurka , ale proszę*mi wierzyć - zasługuje na to w pełni. Postaram się zrobić jakieś porządne zdjęcia elewacji i pochwalić się*w odpowiednim wątku - ja jestem zachwycony efektem  :wink:  

Korzystając z okazji polecam również firmę Mark-bud od okien alumiowych. Co prawda zaliczyli wtopę jeśli chodzi o termin realizacji, ale produkt spełnia wszystkie moje wymagania. 

Parapety kamienne - myląca nazwa firmy, ale też polecam - Hurtownia okien i drzwi Blue.

----------


## fighter1983

> Podbijam raz jeszcze. Czy możecie polecić kogoś od ocieplenia elewacji ? Niestety polecani wielokrotnie bywalcy forum mają zajęte terminy do końca roku i dłużej.


a co Ty chcesz zrobic jeszcze w tym roku? 
Bo na tynk juz za zimno, pogoda jeszcze jako taka jest na klejenie i warstwe zbrojaca. 
Za rowniutki tydzien konczymy Nałęczów (zaczynamy w poniedzialek, konczymy w piatek) wiec ewentualnie w tym roku klej+styro+klej do ogarniecia jeszcze poki pogoda pozwala.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kolejny etap zakończony.
> 
> Mistrzowie nad mistrzami:
> 
> Firma Astrobud, Pan Bartek Fighter1983 oraz Andrzej Stachowski sprawili, że mój budynek wygląda wspaniale. 
> 
> Jak Pan Bartek powiedział, że nie tylko będę zadowolony z mojej elewacji ale nawet będę się nią chwalił to nie wierzyłem a teraz każdy przyjeżdża a ja się chwalę ścianami.
> 
> Było drogo ale wszystko warte swojej ceny.
> ...


Dziekujemy. Ciesze się, że sie podoba  :smile:  
Kolegom wykonawcom z kolei bardzo polecam Pana Cezarego. 
Ustalenia jasne, konkretne, jeżeli jakiekolwiek zmiany to omówione, jeżeli jakieś uwagi lub pytania: wszystko ustalone i wykonane. 
No i na koniec zapłata zgodnie z zapisami w umowie, w terminie, co jak się okazuje w dzisiejszych czasach jest rzadkością.
Przy następnym domu czego życzę - jesteśmy pierwsi chętni do zrobienia elewacji.

----------


## element napływowy

> Przy następnym domu czego życzę - jesteśmy pierwsi chętni do zrobienia elewacji.


Przez telefon z Panem Bartkiem się super rozmawia. Bije wiedza i miło słyszeć, że odpowiedź dostanie się w bardzo szybkim czasie, nawet dziś wieczorem.... Niestety te "dzisie" trwają, w końcu człowiek się sam przypomina. Okazuje się, że coś trzeba doprecyzować i znowu będzie "dzisiaj" i ... zaczęliśmy we wrześniu, próbowaliśmy w listopadzie. W końcu dałem już sobie spokój z czekaniem na PIERWSZĄ WYCENĘ elewacji.

----------


## fighter1983

> Przez telefon z Panem Bartkiem się super rozmawia. Bije wiedza i miło słyszeć, że odpowiedź dostanie się w bardzo szybkim czasie, nawet dziś wieczorem.... Niestety te "dzisie" trwają, w końcu człowiek się sam przypomina. Okazuje się, że coś trzeba doprecyzować i znowu będzie "dzisiaj" i ... zaczęliśmy we wrześniu, próbowaliśmy w listopadzie. W końcu dałem już sobie spokój z czekaniem na PIERWSZĄ WYCENĘ elewacji.


nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak przeprosic za opoznienie w kontakcie.
Mialem watpliwosci co do zaproponowanych rozwiazan i nie chcialem ich po prostu wyceniac. 
Gdy ustalilismy przez telefon o co chodzi - mialem to wycenic. 
Ale... zawiezc zone do Poznania, bo bedzie rodzic, wrocic, zajac sie synem.
Do tego firma normalnie funkcjonuje, koncowki budow, sprzedaz etc. 

A dzisiaj zona zaczyna rodzic. 
Przepraszam, teraz znowu pare dni mnie nie bedzie.
Wiem ze zadne tlumaczenie, ale po prostu nie wyrabiam Panie Przemku

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Dziekujemy. Ciesze się, że sie podoba  
> Kolegom wykonawcom z kolei bardzo polecam Pana Cezarego. 
> Ustalenia jasne, konkretne, jeżeli jakiekolwiek zmiany to omówione, jeżeli jakieś uwagi lub pytania: wszystko ustalone i wykonane. 
> No i na koniec zapłata zgodnie z zapisami w umowie, w terminie, co jak się okazuje w dzisiejszych czasach jest rzadkością.
> Przy następnym domu czego życzę - jesteśmy pierwsi chętni do zrobienia elewacji.


Dziękuje i też się polecam  :smile:

----------


## RÓZIA

Witam, szukam super glazurników z terminem poniżej miesiąca.  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Vadiola spytaj.

----------


## RÓZIA

Już pytałam, nie ma szans.

----------


## jot te

Hej,

To już chyba na forum tradycja, ale chciałem serdecznie polecić firmę Aprel, która właśnie zakładała u nas okna. Super ekipa, super robota !!!  Taka współpraca to czysta przyjemność. Bardzo dobry kontakt z Panem Krzysztofem, który ze szczegółami przedstawił nam zalety okien i szczegóły montażu.
Pełen profesjonalizm !

Polecam również firmę od alarmów Arm.pl. Pan Robert bardzo fajnie wszystko zamontował i chętnie służył radą.  Pełen profesjonalizm !

Obecnie poszukuję firmy do zrobienia tarasu. Taras nie był wylewany. Chciałbym, żeby był ułożony z płyt tarasowych na podłożu gruntowym. Może możecie kogoś polecić ?

----------


## andzuk

> Obecnie poszukuję firmy do zrobienia tarasu. Taras nie był wylewany. Chciałbym, żeby był ułożony z płyt tarasowych na podłożu gruntowym. Może możecie kogoś polecić ?


 Grzegorz Ciszewski 607328157 [email protected]

Robił u mnie właśnie taras na gruncie z płyt wielkości 60x60. Na razie jestem zadowolony, zobaczę jak będzie po zimie.

----------


## dzygit

Witam,

Szukam opinii o firmie Gruszka Jan "Remontus" 508 159 206? Ktoś współpracował?
Pozdr

----------


## jot te

Dziękuję !!!!!  :wave:

----------


## jot te

> Grzegorz Ciszewski 607328157 [email protected]
> 
> Robił u mnie właśnie taras na gruncie z płyt wielkości 60x60. Na razie jestem zadowolony, zobaczę jak będzie po zimie.



Domyślnie

 Dziękuję !!!!!

----------


## antekwysoki

> Polecam sprawdzili się u mnie i na kilku okolicznych budowach:
> studniarz - Pan Flisiński, tanio,solidnie,terminowo tel.0601 717 254
> 
> ekipa dekarzy p. Marek Skrzypczak z Otwocka,tel. 0603 816 030, 022 719 84 16
> solidni, niedrodzy, uczciwi .
> Nie ma się do czego przyczepić, po sobie zostawiaja porzadek aż miło.
> 
> Wykonawcy do sprawdzenia w grupach : otwockiej i wawerskiej
> dopisuję telefony


Dzień dobry. Można gdzieś zobaczyć realizacje tego Pana? Pozdrawiam

----------


## hajdas

Witam
Poszukuje firmy która zna się na surowych betonach architektonicznych. 
Mam w salonie kawałek ścianki z żelbetu i powstał pomysł żeby jej nie tynkować i zostawić surową. 
Wymaga pewnie jakiejś impregnacji i może lekkiego doczyszczenia.
Sprawa chyba nie jest trudna ale nie chciałbym też zepsuć efektu końcowego.

----------


## jaro963

Witam
Szukam ekipy do wykonania tynków cementowo-wapiennych, możecie kogoś polecić.
Z góry dziekuje.

----------


## Adam626

> Dużo dobrego słyszałam o p. Bogdanie  (607 893 782). To był nasz typ gdybyśmy robili cementowo- wapienne. Widzieliśmy jego prace.
> Ostatecznie padło na gipsowe i robił Anatak - polecam



Mam tynki które robił mi p. Bogdan. Co do plusów - człowiek pracowity, robota idzie szybko, można się dogadać. Tynki miały być idealne pod malowanie, bez dodatkowego gipsowania. Tynki nie wyszły aż tak super i mimo szlifowania przez malarza maja niejednolitości. 
Tzn w bloku od dewelopera tynki maszynowe z worka, C-W są ładniejsze niż te które mam.

Przywyczaiłem sie do nich i musiałem polubic :smile: 

Gdy zgłaszałem problem już przy okazji wykończenia - że jednak tynki nie są takie fajne jak miały być - Pan Bogdan nie miał czasu by przyjechać zobaczyć/poprawić

W części pomieszczeń do kwarcu przedostały się jakieś kamyczki drobne - które po szlifowaniu wychodziły na wierzch.

Tak wiec zadowolony jestem w 70%

Szybko, solidnie, uczciwie, uniwersalnie. Zabrakło troche jakości. NIe wiem czy inni robia lepiej czy gorzej bo nie mam skali porównania. Jedyne porownanie które mam to to co mialem w bloku.

Pan Bogdan jest uniwersalnym majstrem- jak trzeba podmuruje, zrobi jakieś przeróbki - to jest atut. Nie pije, jest czystym, normalnym facetem. Można z nim pogadać :smile:  Robota idzie migiem. Termin zgodnie z zapowiedzią. Jest właścicielem ekipy i sam pracuje co jest atutem. Tak więc gdybym teraz stał przed wyborem tynkarza to pewnie też bym z nim gadał, bo wykonawca jest w porzadku, natomiast poszedlbym na opcje w której to tynkarz robiłby też to ostateczne szlifowanie i gruntowanie - tak aby mozna było ocenić czy jest zrobione tip-top czy jednak tak sobie

Tynki mi nie popękały, trzymają się. Puszki są osadzone równo (choć niektóre troszkę niedokładnie bo np za mało zaprawy do środka i w przypadku puszek na zewnątrznych scianach potrafił wiać wiatr i musiałem to sam poprawiać). Glazurnik obsadził puszki lepiej :smile:

----------


## zbigor

> Niestety tynki takie nie są i żeby to wyglądało jako-tako trzeba robić gładzie(nie robiłem).
> Miały być tylko do szlifowania.


Nie wiem czego oczekiwałeś po tynkach cementowo wapiennych  ale jeśli tego by wyglądały jak gipsowe to sorry ale tak sie nie da. Piasek kwarcowy pomaga ale za chińskiego boga nie uzyskasz gładkości jaką ma gips. Widziałem wiele tynków cementowo wapiennych , mam w domu też taki tynk i zeby uzyskać gładkość gipsowego musiałem go zaciągnąć cekolem. 
Dlatego w nowym domu położyłem tynk gipsowy bo lubię gładkość prawie jak szkło.
 Są oczywiście minusy tego rozwiązania do nawet tynk Diamant z Knaufa który mam czyli towar dość mocny nie umywa sie z wytrzymałością do tynku tradycyjnego. 
Widziałeś wcześniej tynki tego Bogdana? Pasowały Ci? Jeśli tak , a u Ciebie zrobił gorzej to nie pozostaje nic innego jak domagać się poprawek.

btw.
Widzę, że masz podłogówkę pod litym drewnem? Sprawdza się to ? 
Korci mnie lity dąb choć mam już prawie wybraną deskę 2-warstwową. Ogrzewanie tylko podłogowe.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Odwieczny problem z tynkami cem-wap...

----------


## Adam626

Spodziewalem sie tynkow ktore beda po malowaniu ladne bo.tak bylo powiedziane. Spodziewalem sie.ze.beda lepsze niz te ktore mam w bloku od developera z.worka bo.wiadomo.ze.deweloperzy to.robia syf a nasze.to super.cement piasek i robota. Sa gorsze od deweloperskich

----------


## karolinakrzesniak

Jeżeli chodzi o posadzkę żywiczną, to dobrze wykonana jest efektowna.

My zdecydowaliśmy się na posadzkę firmy Poxico, pomimo tego, że miała być twarda i nie rysować się, przypomina bardziej gumoleum.

Firma nie odpowiada na reklamacje. Podłoga jest do tego stopnia miękka, że ugina się pod szklanką herbaty. Nie użytkujemy jej nawet roku a jest całą porysowana. Właściciel firmy kasuje komentarze na yt.

Co gorsze to w trzech miejscach się już rozwarstwiła, jak wiadomo koszt podłogi jest wysoki. Dodatkowo byłą źle odpowietrzona.

Odradzam firmę Poxico. Nic złego Państwo o niej nie znajdą, bo właściciel zadbał o to, żeby usuwać negatywne komentarze.

Chętnie prześle zdjęcia naszej podłogi.

----------


## zbigor

> . Spodziewalem sie.ze.beda lepsze niz te ktore mam w bloku od developera z.worka bo.wiadomo.ze.deweloperzy to.robia syf .......


Zdziwiłbyś się. Syfny tynk deweloperski nie jest wcale taki oczywisty. Sam się o tym w ciągu ostatniego roku 2 razy przekonałem. Tynki jakie miałem okazję oglądać i mierzyć łatą były co tu dużo mówić, nie gorsze niż ten co mam w domu. 
Tynk w worka też nie jest wcale złym rozwiązaniem. Masz stałą recepturę. A mieszany na miejscu to wiesz jak bywa. Raz łopata cementu  więcej , raz mniej...

----------


## Adam626

No właśnie to był żart z tym "syf" deweloperski bo ten "syf"   z worka "dolina nidy" który mam jest równiejszy i gładszy niż to co mi zrobiła ekipa "robiąca najlepsze tynki CW na świecie"

----------


## minimoni

*Architekt*
Polecam p. Joannę z firmy MATHIA w Grodzisku Maz. 
Kobieta ma doświadczenie, praktyczne podejście i służy dobrą radą.
Mieliśmy kupować gotowy projekt i go przerabiać, po czym p. Joanna zrobiła projekt indywidualny, który jest dopasowany przede wszystkim do naszej nietypowej działki oraz do naszych potrzeb  :smile:  Czas przygotowania projektu to zaledwie miesiąc czasu   :smile: 
tel. 603 600 033

----------


## markarw

Mam stolarza godnego polecenia z Warszawy- Wilanowa.
Pasjonat potrafiący naprawdę dużo zrobić zarówno z płyty jak i litego drewna.
Kuchni raczej nie robi, ale szafki/szafeczki/ lampy(!) półki, stołki itp. 
Jak ktoś szuka prawdziwego fachowca potrafiącego zrobić coś ładnego, a nie tylko tanio i szybko to polecam. 
Piszcie na priv.

----------


## jot te

http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/welcome.gif
Witajcie, poszukuję dobrego hydraulika do wykonania instalacji wod-kan i c.o. 
Poszukuję również firmy do zrobienia elewacji.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/welcome.gif
> Witajcie, poszukuję dobrego hydraulika do wykonania instalacji wod-kan i c.o. 
> Poszukuję również firmy do zrobienia elewacji.


polecam funkcje szukaj - ewentualnie przejrzenie kilku stron z tego wątku

----------


## jot te

Czy możecie polecić kogoś od elewacji  z okolic Halinowa. Dzwoniłem do Ewbud, ale za daleko, a Fighter 1983 tyle razy obiecał mi zrobić wycenę, że już straciłem nadzieję. Dzięki.

----------


## PaRa

> Czy możecie polecić kogoś od elewacji  z okolic Halinowa. Dzwoniłem do Ewbud, ale za daleko, a Fighter 1983 tyle razy obiecał mi zrobić wycenę, że już straciłem nadzieję. Dzięki.


 Moje elewacje i jeszcze jednego forumowicza robiła ekipa z Mińska Maz., w moim dzienniku masz zdjęcia i namiar na nich. W tym momencie jestem zadowolony.

----------


## godlike

Witam forumowiczów,

Przygotowujemy się z żoną do rozpoczęcia budowy domu jednorodzinnego w rejonie Kępy Zawadowskiej na Wilanowie. W styczniu mamy otrzymać decyzję o WZ. Wobec tego rozglądamy się już za polecanym architektem do adaptacji projektu oraz deweloperem i kierownikiem budowy. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Prawda jest taka, że oboje z żoną jesteśmy bardzo zajęci (do tego mamy małe dziecko  :wink: ) więc nie jesteśmy w stanie realizować budowy w systemie zleceniowym i samodzielnie wszystkiego doglądać. Stąd prośba o referencję dewelopera lub ekipy budowlawnej, która wykona pracę samodzielnie przynajmniej do SSZ. Nie jesteśmy też w stanie wozić materiałów budowlanych ze składu czy zorganizować sanitariatów koparki itp.

Przekopałem się przez wątek i widzę wiele polecanych ekip, ale najczęściej są to osobni wykonawcy od prac muratorskich, tynkarskich, dekarskich itp. Natomiast dla nas porządanym rozwiązaniem byłby rzetelny deweloper oraz niezależny kierownik budowy, sprawujący nadzór nad postępem prac.

Dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem ok. 130 m2 pow. uż. Planujemy zakończyć budowę pod klucz przed grudniem 2018r.

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## PaRa

> Witam forumowiczów,
> 
> Przygotowujemy się z żoną do rozpoczęcia budowy domu jednorodzinnego w rejonie Kępy Zawadowskiej na Wilanowie. W styczniu mamy otrzymać decyzję o WZ. Wobec tego rozglądamy się już za polecanym architektem do adaptacji projektu oraz deweloperem i kierownikiem budowy. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Prawda jest taka, że oboje z żoną jesteśmy bardzo zajęci (do tego mamy małe dziecko ) więc nie jesteśmy w stanie realizować budowy w systemie zleceniowym i samodzielnie wszystkiego doglądać. Stąd prośba o referencję dewelopera lub ekipy budowlawnej, która wykona pracę samodzielnie przynajmniej do SSZ. Nie jesteśmy też w stanie wozić materiałów budowlanych ze składu czy zorganizować sanitariatów koparki itp.
> 
> Przekopałem się przez wątek i widzę wiele polecanych ekip, ale najczęściej są to osobni wykonawcy od prac muratorskich, tynkarskich, dekarskich itp. Natomiast dla nas porządanym rozwiązaniem byłby rzetelny deweloper oraz niezależny kierownik budowy, sprawujący nadzór nad postępem prac.
> 
> Dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem ok. 130 m2 pow. uż. Planujemy zakończyć budowę pod klucz przed grudniem 2018r.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.


Mogę polecić swoją osobę, mam sporo czasu i właśnie kończę budowę własnego domu, więc jestem bogaty w doświadczenia. Budowałem niedaleko, mam namiary na wykonawców. Efekt moich działań w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## ando6

Pozdrowienia z Nowym Rokiem dla wszystkich Budujących.
W tym roku zamierzam dołączyć do szacownego grona budujących "własne marzenie", czy słyszał ktoś coś o firmie BUDMAR - Marek Naleśnik z Błonia. 
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## rolnikov

Witam,
Szukam opinii klientów firmy Tomstol z Milanówka. W szczególności interesują mnie ich drzwi. Widziałem już wątek nieszczelnych HSów usera "kubaimycha".

Ktoś coś może dodać ze swojego doświadczenia?

----------


## RAPczyn

> Witam forumowiczów,
> 
> Przygotowujemy się z żoną do rozpoczęcia budowy domu jednorodzinnego w rejonie Kępy Zawadowskiej na Wilanowie. W styczniu mamy otrzymać decyzję o WZ. Wobec tego rozglądamy się już za polecanym architektem do adaptacji projektu oraz deweloperem i kierownikiem budowy. Czy możecie kogoś polecić? Prawda jest taka, że oboje z żoną jesteśmy bardzo zajęci (do tego mamy małe dziecko ) więc nie jesteśmy w stanie realizować budowy w systemie zleceniowym i samodzielnie wszystkiego doglądać. Stąd prośba o referencję dewelopera lub ekipy budowlawnej, która wykona pracę samodzielnie przynajmniej do SSZ. Nie jesteśmy też w stanie wozić materiałów budowlanych ze składu czy zorganizować sanitariatów koparki itp.
> 
> Przekopałem się przez wątek i widzę wiele polecanych ekip, ale najczęściej są to osobni wykonawcy od prac muratorskich, tynkarskich, dekarskich itp. Natomiast dla nas porządanym rozwiązaniem byłby rzetelny deweloper oraz niezależny kierownik budowy, sprawujący nadzór nad postępem prac.
> 
> Dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem ok. 130 m2 pow. uż. Planujemy zakończyć budowę pod klucz przed grudniem 2018r.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.


Archtekci: D.W. Bagińscy http://www.baginscyarchitekci.pl/
Kierownik budowy, który nas również przetrenował w hydraulice: Tadeusz Wróbel  tel. 602 796 758 - w styczniu na urlopie.
Instalacje sanitarne, grzewcze, wentylacyjne, BMS i źródła ciepła: zapraszam do nas lub Lukasz Latos http://www.lclatos.pl/

----------


## Puchał

Witam,

szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do SSO. Budowa w okolicach Prażmowa.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam,
> 
> szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do SSO. Budowa w okolicach Prażmowa.


Po 3 latach nadal uważam, że Mirek Gencel to był strzał w 10-tkę z SSO.

----------


## Kamila.

> Po 3 latach nadal uważam, że Mirek Gencel to był strzał w 10-tkę z SSO.


Ja co prawda jeszcze przed wydaniem PNB ale Pan Mirek Gencel u którego zaklepaliśmy termin w ubiegłym roku, wejdzie na naszą budowę nie prędzej jak wrzesień/październik br. 
Może ciut wcześniej jeśli pogoda pozwoli i ktoś po drodze się wykruszy  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy możecie polecić kogoś od elewacji  z okolic Halinowa. Dzwoniłem do Ewbud, ale za daleko, a Fighter 1983 tyle razy obiecał mi zrobić wycenę, że już straciłem nadzieję. Dzięki.


odpisuje w miare mozliwosci wg kolejnosci. 
dzisiaj odpowiedz na 5 maili, gdzie prawie przy kazdym trzeba sie pochylic i raptem 5 odpowiedzi a juz 4,5h przy komputerze wieczorem.


Przepraszam za opoznienia w korespondencji.

----------


## PaRa

Czy znacie jakąś sprawdzoną firmę, która założy mi alarm - kable mam już położone. Budowa w okolicach Góry Kalwarii

----------


## zbigor

Mi zakładał forumowy  _ZBYCH_ czyli Pan Sławek Trojak.Kable też miałem położone.

----------


## nemo76

Witam.
W końcu mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić kogoś na białą listę.
Polecam elektryka Pana Mirka tel. 516021131. Instalacja rozłożona profesjonalnie. Najpierw dokładnie wszystko ustala. Doradza. Nie narzeka. Poprawia jeśli chcemy jednak coś inaczej. Nie przeszkadza mu jak się mu patrzy na ręce. Pracuje sam (jak trzeba to od rana do nocy). Cena korzystna.

----------


## Joanna_EL

Dzień dobry Wszystkim,

Jestem tu nowa. Właśnie otrzymałam pozwolenie na budowę, ale wciąż szukam ekipy budowlanej.

Może ktoś ma dobre doświadczenia i mógłby kogoś polecić?
Zależy mi jak każdemu na solidnych fachowcach i uczciwej ofercie  :smile: 
Dom jest specyficzny, nowoczesny z płaskim dachem. 

Poniżej link do projektu:
http://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produk...omekoncept-34/

Chcielibyśmy zacząć na wiosnę  :smile: 


kontakt do mnie [email protected]

Z góry dziękuje wszystkim za pomoc,

Asia

----------


## Kaizen

> Chcielibyśmy zacząć na wiosnę


To nie ma co wybrzydzać - bierz taką, która ma jeszcze termin. Nie będzie tanio ani dobrze (albo przynajmniej jedna z tych cech odpadnie). "Moja" ekipa ma już do końca sierpnia pracę zapewnioną. Sami też ładnych kilka miesięcy na nich czekaliśmy.

----------


## Kamila.

My na "naszą" ekipę czekamy chyba od września/października ubiegłego roku. Na naszą budowę wejdą jakoś pod koniec lata, czyli w sumie prawie rok...
Dobre ekipy, znające się na rzeczy mają zapewnione zlecenia i terminy trzeba u nich zaklepywać dużo wcześniej. No chyba że ktoś po drodze wypadnie z kolejki  :smile:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> To nie ma co wybrzydzać - bierz taką, która ma jeszcze termin. Nie będzie tanio ani dobrze (albo przynajmniej jedna z tych cech odpadnie). "Moja" ekipa ma już do końca sierpnia pracę zapewnioną. Sami też ładnych kilka miesięcy na nich czekaliśmy.


Chyba jedna z najgorszych rad. Bierz co jest a później płacz. 

Budujesz się raz na kilka lat (lub na całe życie) - lepiej odczekać te pół roku i mieć pewność, że ekipa przyłoży się do pracy. Kilka wątków na forum już jest jak to wprowadza się opóźnia bo fachowiec parę rzeczy popsuł.

----------


## foe

Witam forumowiczów,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy odnośnie brukarstwa. Chodzi mi o projekt, wizualizację oraz solidne wykonanie - kompleksowo. 
Oraz ekipy odnośnie zagospodarowania zieleni wokół domu.
Najlepiej okolice Ostrowi Mazowieckiej - oczywiście firma może być i z daleka, tylko aby było wszystko zrobione bardzo dobrze  :smile: 

z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## zbigor

> Chcielibyśmy zacząć na wiosnę 
> Asia


Ale którego roku ? Chyba nie 2017?  Bo jeśli tak to marnie widzę na to szanse. Na dobrą ekipę się czeka. 
Ja zamawiałem jesienią 2013 i czekałem do czerwca 2014.
W moim dzienniku budowy masz namiar , spróbuj .

----------


## Mikolaj5

Dokladam dwie kolejne doskonale ekipy do swojej listy:

GLAZURA - VADIOL  :smile:  I co tu mozna napisac, kiedy na tym Forum chyba wszystko w temacie "VADIOL" zostalo napisane  :smile:  Super profesjonalizm, ogromna wiedza o materialach (to wazne z punktu widzenia inwestora), wszystko sprawdzone i przemyslane (tu nie ma miejsca na bledy, ktore w przypadku specyficznych plytek moga droooogo kosztowac  :smile:  A poza tym, to personalnie ogromna przyjemnosc spotkac tak madra osobe. Warto czasem podyskutowac troche o filozofii, sztuce, psychologii czy polityce poznym popoludniem .. tak dla odmiany  :wink: 

PARKIETY DREWNIANE - http://www.parkietkomplex.eu/ czyli Pan Tadeusz Wozniak ktory tez na FM sie pojawia i wielokrotnie byl polecany. Co ja moge napisac, same OH i AH !!. Przede wszystkim finalny produkt jest przefantastyczny. W naszym przypadku deska olejowana, wykonana w calosci na ogrzewaniu podlogowym, wybarwiana specjalnie (ciemniejsza i bardziej intensywna wersja debu). Swietna ekipa ktora wpadla i w 4 dni! Ogarnela cala robote. Ale przede wszystkim Pan Tadeusz ktory poswiecil nam baaaaardzo duzo czasu. Zeby wybrac odpowiednie kolory, dlugosci desek etc. I wszystko milo i sympatycznie. Serdecznie polecam, mozecie sie na mnie powolywac  :smile:

----------


## Tech-Spec

> Ale którego roku ? Chyba nie 2017?  Bo jeśli tak to marnie widzę na to szanse. Na dobrą ekipę się czeka. 
> Ja zamawiałem jesienią 2013 i czekałem do czerwca 2014.


No nie do końca tak jest, ja bym tak od razu nie straszył - rozumiem, że jest moda na internetowe budowanie bo jest to bardzo wygodne np. skopiować 10 adresów email (ewe. tel.) wykonawców i wysłać im zapytania ofertowe (ewe. zadzwonić), potem sprawdzić o nich opinie i wybrać tego"najlepszego", ale czasami warto ruszyć jednak w teren, poszukać po okolicznych budowach, popytać ich właścicieli, ewentualnie wstąpić do pobliskiego składu i tam też zagadać. Z doświadczenia wiem, że warto - jak mnie wystawiła taka "polecana" ekipa (po za chlubnymi wyjątkami to uważam, że im ktoś ma więcej zleceń tym mniej mu zależy i mniej się stara, przynajmniej takie wrażenie sprawiają) to w taki sposób znalazłem ludzi praktycznie od ręki (na za miesiąc) bo mieli akurat przerwę. Każdy medal ma dwie strony i nie zawsze czekanie na polecaną ekipę daje gwarancję dobrej roboty (czego dowodem są nawet wpisy na tym forum), tak samo jak nie każda ekipa wzięta z ulicy to gwarancja partaniny. Nawet najbardziej polecane firmy, to tylko ludzie, za pół roku mogą pracować gdzie indziej, zwłaszcza, że nie każdy szef robi ze swoimi pracownikami. Do tego proszę pamiętać też o kosztach - jak ktoś ma gdzie mieszkać i nie buduje z kredytu to faktycznie rok w tę czy tamtą nie robi różnicy, ale jeżeli wynajmuje mieszkanie i zastawia hipotekę to straty mogą iść w dziesiątki tysięcy - konkretniej to wzięcie kredytu ponad rok temu oznaczało marże poniżej 1%, a dzisiaj nikt wam już takiej nie da. Co będzie za pół roku, rok? raczej tylko w górę. Tak więc moja rada jest taka, żeby owszem podzwonić po wykonawcach polecanych w internecie, ale także ruszyć w teren, bo tak naprawdę tych pierwszych w stosunku do całego rynku jest może jakiś promil albo i mniej.

----------


## PaRa

Czy ktoś może polecić osobę / firmę która wykona szafę w sypialni i zabudowę sieni ? Najlepiej z okolic Góry Kalwarii / Warki / Grójca ?

----------


## andro4

Z własnego doświadczenia - zgadzam się w 100% z opinią Tech-Spec. Swego czasu w 2014r. (praktycznie od lipca) szukałem, głównie za pośrednictwem internetu i forów budowlanych, "polecanego" wykonawcy SSO. Poza zagwarantowaniem wysokiej jakości prac, warunkiem było rozpoczęcie prac najpóźniej w październiku i ich realizacja w takim tempie, aby najpóźniej w grudniu dom przykryć. W ramach poszukiwań i wykonanych telefonów potencjalni wykonawcy grzecznie informowali mnie, że na ten rok już za późno i zapraszają najwcześniej na wiosnę 2015 r. Było to nie do przyjęcia (właśnie ze względu na kredyt oraz wynikającą z niego potrzebę jak najszybszego rozpoczęcia i zakończenia budowy), więc pojeździłem po okolicy - przy okazji znalazłem sobie drewniane stemple, które później posłużyły do tymczasowego ogrodzenia działki. Kupując te stemple (wrzesień 2014) miałem okazję obejrzeć wybudowany dom w SSO oraz pozyskałem namiary na ekipę budowlaną (rodzinną firmę), która, jak się okazało, miała wolne moce przerobowe na październik. Efekt był taki, że podpisaliśmy umowę i w listopadzie SSO (bez dachu) był gotowy. Wczesną wiosną Panowie wrócili, aby jedynie wykonać ścianki działowe. Jeśli chodzi o jakość wykonania, to jestem bardzo zadowolony. Ściany trzymają piony i kąty proste, dzięki czemu za tynkowanie zapłaciłem o 1 zł mniej za m2 niż sąsiedzi, a sam fundament był wykonany tak, że różnica w poziomie chudziaka mieściła się w granicach +/- 10 mm.
Z kolei później w 2015 r., zwiedziony rekomendacjami właśnie z forum muratora, bardzo się sparzyłem na "polecanym fachowcu", który do dzisiaj nie zwrócił mi wysokiej czterocyfrowej kwoty zaliczki za niezrealizowaną umowę.

----------


## zbigor

> No nie do końca tak jest, ja bym tak od razu nie straszył - rozumiem, że jest moda na internetowe budowanie ..., ale czasami warto ruszyć jednak w teren,.


Oczywiście masz rację . Jednak internetowe budowanie oprócz wygody  jest także  ... drogie. 
Wszystkie forumowe gwiazdy od stanu surowego zbierające na tym forum same ohy i ahy były delikatnie mówiąc cenowo mało konkurencyjne. 
Ja  ludzi od SSO miałem z rodzinnego polecenia i mogłem na własne oczy zweryfikować ich pracę bywając w domach które postawili. Niestety nie byli dostępni od ręki.  2 lata po mnie  brał ich mój kuzyn i też jakieś ponad pół roku czekał.  Ale że nabył już "doświadczenia" z poprzedniej budowy to wolał poczekać na sprawdzoną ekipę. 
Co do zagadania w pobliskim składzie... pracowałem  biznesie budowlanym, też polecałem brygady z tym że do wykończeń wnetrz w blokach  ale z reguły te od których była najlepsza działka.
Moi koledzy robili podobnie wiec uważałbym z tym "zagadaniem" 
Pomysł z ruszaniem w teren jest bardzo dobry o ile jest możliwość obejrzenia budowy i porozmawiania z ekipą i koniecznie z inwestorem.

----------


## andro4

U mnie zabudowę sieni, szafę wnękową do sypialni, meble do łazienek oraz komplet mebli kuchennych wykonywała firma MEBLOPUNKT z Jędrzejowa. Odległość do Warszawy nie stanowiła żadnego problemu, niemniej doliczone były koszty transportu (ok. 1 zł za 1 km). Jestem zadowolony. Pan Grzegorz był bardzo pomocny przy doborze okuć i rozwiązań funkcjonalnych.

----------


## tommygol84

Witam. Ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego fachowca do wykonania podwieszanych sufitów?

----------


## zbigor

> Witam. Ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego fachowca do wykonania podwieszanych sufitów?


Forumowe Misiaczki czyli  Pan Robert Hawrylak i jego ludzie. U mnie oprócz ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza robili właśnie podwieszany sufit w salonie do ukrycia LEDów

----------


## PaRa

> Witam. Ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego fachowca do wykonania podwieszanych sufitów?


U mnie robił ten człowiek, ostatnio miał wolne moce bo pogoda pokrzyżowała harmonogram. Zdjęcia w moim dzienniku

http://www.yacek-poddasza.pl/pages/kontakt.php

----------


## marimag

Para,  czy mój priv dotarł?

----------


## PaRa

> Para,  czy mój priv dotarł?


Tak, dziękuję za informację, ale jak to się mówi to już " musztarda po obiedzie ". Prace wykona ktoś inny.

----------


## marimag

Rozumiem.

----------


## robula2007

Witam, poszukuję opinii o firmie tech bud filipiak z marek. Pokrycia dachowe.
Czy ktoś z panstwa budował z nimi?

----------


## danielosmachos

Witajcie, 
Zwracam się z prośbą o polecenie sprawdzonego i dobrego hydraulika, który ogarnie temat kompleksowo (może być z przyłączami wod-kan). Budowa w Debem Wielkim. Nie musi być najtańszy, zależy mi na jakości i żebym mógł go samego zostawić z robotą bez obaw co zobaczę po powrocie (budowa na odległość).
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam, Daniel.

----------


## bielaPL

Szukam jakiegoś człowieka (murarza) z pomagierem, który wystawi mi domek 110m2 użytkowej powierzchni SSO. Warunki to uczciwość no i posiadane doświadczenie. Szukam kogoś starszego, kto nie prowadzi super hiper marketingowej firmy, tylko idzie tak od ludzi do ludzi polecany. Może on załatwiać rzeczy różne ale może być też taki żeby mu pozałatwiać wszystko a on tylko będzie budował  :smile: .

----------


## thoreg

Napisz gdzie będziesz budował. Jeśli w okolicach Legionowa to mogę polecić swojego murarza. Spełnia wszystkie Twoje warunki.  :smile:

----------


## bielaPL

> Napisz gdzie będziesz budował. Jeśli w okolicach Legionowa to mogę polecić swojego murarza. Spełnia wszystkie Twoje warunki.


Druga strona. Okolice Raszyna. Falenty Nowe.

----------


## thoreg

Niestety za daleko dla mojego majstra...

----------


## mika9983

Witam serdecznie
To mój pierwszy post na forum, ale zapewne nie ostatni.
Poszukuję kierownika budowy i ekipy do wybudowania fundamentów domu w Legionowie, najchętniej ekipy która potem postawi sso, w rozsądnej cenie, rzetelnych i sprawdzonych. Z dostępem do dobrych materiałów.

----------


## bielaPL

szkoda, to może nie sam murarz ale jakaś ekipa taka rodzinna swojska stała, ktoś coś?

----------


## Sygnet

Witam, 
poszukuje ekipy do SSO dom jednorodzinny z poddaszem użytkowym - lokalizacja Warszawa-Wawer,  prace od kwietnia/maja 2017

Ps. Z góry dziękuje za rady, że trzeba szukać z rocznym wyprzedzeniem

----------


## Wekto

Ponowna prośba o namiar na sprawdzoną ekipę od kostki. 

Prawa strona.

----------


## kemot_p

Witam, namiary na studniarza, okolice Podkowy Leśnej, mile widziane.  :smile:

----------


## jjankos

Witam,
polecam tartak Drewnomeks z Gnatów koło Ostrołęki.
Na jesieni robili dla nas więźby na trzy domy, wszystko solidnie, terminowo i za uczciwą cenę.
Polecam.
Telefon: 606 280 419.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, namiary na studniarza, okolice Podkowy Leśnej, mile widziane.


Skontaktuj się z moim Inwestorem - Mikołaj5 może przekaże namiary na swojego studniarza. Gościu chyba zna się na tym co robi. "Kręci" studnie ręcznie ale w tym fachu nie chodzi o to by zrobić najgłębszą dziurę w ziemi tylko by trafić na dobrą wodę.

----------


## macieksi

Witam,

Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy do wykonania jastrychu cementowego z włóknami na ogrzewaniu podłogowym.
Okolice Legionowa.

Z góry dziękuje

----------


## thoreg

U mnie robił teka. Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## autorus

U mnie też i też jestem zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

u mnie robiła Firma almar Szczepan Banasiewicz 605223439 i tez jestem zadowolony*.
*

----------


## kubitus

Witam,

Poszukuję kogoś do wybudowania domu w stanie SSO w Grodzisku Mazowieckim, gdyż ekipa przeze mnie wybrana rozmyśliła się w dniu podpisania umowy....

Będę wdzięczny za namiary...może uda się wystartować jeszcze w tym roku.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## winterfreszka

Witam,

To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc chciałabym się i przywitać (Witam  :smile:  ) i polecić naszą ekipę od SSO, którą sami mieliśmy poleconą. 
Zbigniew Wojnarowicz firma Zbi-bud z Żyrardowa tel. 604 236 879. 
Dogadywaliśmy się w kwietniu, umówiliśmy się na wrzesień, w grudniu domek stał. Zbi-bud załatwiał wszystko - piach, cement, pustaki, stemple, zbrojenie. SSO przeszliśmy dzięki niemu bezboleśnie. 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## marimag

Poszukuję mety na tanią  :smile:  kostkę granitową. 
Czy ktoś się chętnie podzieli kontaktem?

----------


## TomJons

> Witajcie, 
> Zwracam się z prośbą o polecenie sprawdzonego i dobrego hydraulika, który ogarnie temat kompleksowo (może być z przyłączami wod-kan). Budowa w Debem Wielkim. Nie musi być najtańszy, zależy mi na jakości i żebym mógł go samego zostawić z robotą bez obaw co zobaczę po powrocie (budowa na odległość).
> Dziękuję i pozdrawiam, Daniel.


ja jeszcze szukasz to z czystym sumieniem moge ci polecić Pana Jana Tkaczyka tylko nie wiem jak z terminami u niego trochę zarobiony jest( jak  coś napisz wiadomość do mnie dam ci namiary)

----------


## tgrzebien

Witam, poszukuję wykonawcy ogrodzeń. Budowa w okolicach Legionowa. Ktoś może polecić?

----------


## tommygol84

Czy ktoś może słyszał lub korzystał z usług: Glazmal. Kompleksowe usługi remontowe (Krzysztof Burek).

Ewentualnie prośba o wskazanie kogoś sprawdzone od kompleksowego wykończenia wnętrza (sufitygk, łazienki, gres na podłogach i ścianach, odpływ liniowy), biorę pod uwagę wariant jednej ekipy do wszystkiego ale to musi być ktoś mocno sprawdzony w bojach. 

Dzięki.

----------


## PPPO

Witam,
Czy możecie polecić kogoś do montażu instalacji alarmowej w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Witam,
> Czy możecie polecić kogoś do montażu instalacji alarmowej w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
> Z góry dziękuje.


Zadzwoń do Roberta Arm.pl . Napewno *NIE* polecam Ci Kamila z Click Service (793-722-944) - facet nie poważny i nie warto nim sobie głowy zawracać.

----------


## BertaDiuna

Witam, mam 2 niewielkie konstrukcje do wykonania, ale brak ekipy:
1. drewniana wiata na samochody z małym strychem (potrzebny cieśla, ktoś, kto pomaluje drewno i dekarz)
2. zadaszony altaną taras na płycie betonowej, dostawiony do istniejącego domu (potrzebny cieśla (w tym wymiana podbitek na istniejącym dachu), ktoś, kto pomaluje drewno, dekarz, ktoś od fundamentów)
3. na istniejącym domu remont elewacji: nałożenie tynku i wykonanie desek drewnianych.

lokalizacja: okolice Grodziska Maz.

Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## BertaDiuna

> Witam,
> Czy możecie polecić kogoś do montażu instalacji alarmowej w okolicach Grodziska Mazowieckiego.
> Z góry dziękuje.


Firma Eko-Test z Pruszkowa, robią profesjonalnie ale ceny nie są niskie. U mnie zrobili wszystko bardzo dobrze.

----------


## doktorant

> Ponowna prośba o namiar na sprawdzoną ekipę od kostki. 
> 
> Prawa strona.


Firma Tad-Bruk z Grójca.

----------


## calif2

Poszukuję fachowca do wykonania balustrad zewnętrznych z profili zamkniętych lakierowanych proszkowo.
Okolice Legionowa. Prośba o namiary na sprawdzonych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Mogę polecić Galerię Parkietu z Mławy. Panowie robili mi ścianę drewniana. Wyszła super  :smile:  Kontakt proszę szukać u kolegi forumowego Parkiet. 
Fotki są w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## .:Paco:.

A jakiegoś dobrego zduna działającego w okolicach Warszawy? Póki co potrzebuje do konsultacji komina do kominka ale później tez do wykonawsta.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Darek Bielawski z Żabiej woli  :smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Darek Bielawski z Żabiej woli


dzieki!

----------


## Mikolaj5

Do mojej listy rekomendacji mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić wykonawcę schodów (do tej pory raczej nie znani na FM).
A ponieważ zdjęcie warte tysiąca słów, to pozwolę sobie wkleić dwa zdjęcia  :smile:  
Tym bardziej że pytania o schody się tu często pojawiają, a poza Panem Darkiem L. (którego pozdrawiam i zdrowia życzę) właściwie nie ma innych poleceń.
A przy takich schodach jak nasze, to konstrukcja w połączeniu z balustradami z szyb (które za kilka miesięcy dojdą) zaczyna robić sie już znacząco skomplikowana.
http://antschody.pl/
Dodam co ważne, ceny jak najbardziej rozsądne!
[URL=http://www.fmix.pl/zdjecie/5129458/20170304-163505-resized?privateKey=dc826498bb34cb8c2a1ef3331f9b5df  4][/URL

----------


## _ZBYCH_

O kurczę, chwilę mnie u Was nie było, a tu jakie zmiany  :smile:  
Fantastyczne schody!

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Poszukuję fachowca - kamieniarza do wykonania granitowej okładziny schodów zewnętrznych.
W-wa.

----------


## rolnikov

wypadła mi ekipa od ocieplenia poddasza  :sad: 
szukam kogoś od połowy kwietnia.

----------


## Adam626

Schody z drewna zrobił mi LasekD tel 608404823 czyli ten sam wykonawca o którym pisze powyżej Mikołaj. Ja też jestem zadowolony i polecam, to solidny wykonawca - dobry produkt w rozsadnej cenie

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Hej,

Poszukuje dobrego, sprawdzonego radce prawnego od prawa energetycznego. Jeżeli ktoś zna/ może polecić to proszę o info.

pzdr

----------


## DziadekT

Poszukuję specjalisty od alarmów (centrala SATEL), działającego na południowych przedmieściach Warszawy, który potrafiłby naprawić moduł powiadomienia radiowego bez znajomości kodu serwisowego. Spec, który próbował naprawiać, stwierdził, że musi mieć ten kod. Natomiast wykonawca systemu, który go początkowo serwisował i tylko on zna kod, od jakiegoś czasu przestał reagować na jakiekowiek próby kontaktu z mojej strony (a próbowałem także za pośrednictwem centrum monitoringu z którym wykonawca współpracuje i przez adres mailowy, który podaje na tym Forum). W ten sposób zostałem bez działającego monitoringu, za który płacę. 

Nauczka dla mnie, ale także ostrzeżenie dla innych użytkowników, żeby zawsze żądać od wykonawcy przekazania kodu serwisowego do systemu.

Pozdrowienia

----------


## Adam626

z tego co pamiętam da się ten kod odczytać z klawiatury. manipulatora.

----------


## zbigor

> Poszukuję specjalisty od alarmów (centrala SATEL), działającego na południowych przedmieściach Warszawy,...


Parę postów wyżej taki specjalista     czyli   _ZBYCH_   akurat coś pisał    :smile:

----------


## Mikolaj5

_ZBYCH_ czyli firma Delta - najlepszy specjalista od SATEL
polecam

----------


## DziadekT

> z tego co pamiętam da się ten kod odczytać z klawiatury. manipulatora.


Gdyby tak było, to trochę słabo, bo włamywacz trochę znający się na rzeczy mógłby zrobić wszystko z systemem. To by także znaczyło, że spec przysłany do mnie przez Centrum Monitorowania Alarmów nie miał pojęcia o swojej robocie.

----------


## Adam626

jeśli masz kod administratora (taki z cyfr) to jesteś w stanie zczytać z manipulatora hasło do dloadx do zarządzania z komputera i programowania centrali

----------


## kermit_theFrog

Szukam namiarów na jakiegoś dobrego szklarza - wykonanie luster. Warszawa lub Piaseczno i okolice, możecie kogoś polecić? Lub kogo się wystrzegać? z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## rrmi

> Szukam namiarów na jakiegoś dobrego szklarza - wykonanie luster. Warszawa lub Piaseczno i okolice, możecie kogoś polecić? Lub kogo się wystrzegać? z góry dziękuję za pomoc


W Henrykowie  na Mokrej jest szklarz , z ktorego korzystala spora czesc  grupy piaseczynskiej .

----------


## PaRa

Czy możecie polecić firmę / ekipę, która wykona ogrodzenie z pustaka łupanego + brama, bramka, przęsła, itp. Zależy mi na ekipie która wykona całość, budowa w okolicach Góry Kalwarii.

----------


## Mariusz Łomianki

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy - lokalizacja Łomianki. Było takie pytanie kilkanaście postów wcześniej, ale nikt nie odpowiedział, może tym razem ktoś się odezwie  :big grin: . Początek inwestycji czerwiec tego roku.

A tak przy okazji skoro to pierwszy post na forum to witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów  :welcome:  .

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam,
> Poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy - lokalizacja Łomianki. .


Pan Jarosław Zaręba. Telefon mogę podać na priva lub widziałam wizytówki w składzie budowlanym na Wiślanej (u Woźniaka). 
My byliśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## strix

> do glazur już mam, teraz cała hydraulika, ogrzewanie. Najlepiej z okolic Grodzisk maz. najdalej z Pruszkowa. Nie chcę ekip spoza naszego rejonu


Niezmiennie do tematów ogrzewania i hydrauliki mogę polecić Michała Jurczaka - ma-box - z Jaktorowa. Dobieranie rozwiązań poparte wiedzą, kompleksowe wykonanie, tylko dobre materiały (warto patrzeć na wyceny i szczegóły - inni wyceniają ostatniio bazując na chińskim chłamie często stąd różnice w cenach - pójdzie pod podłogę, klient zapłaci 5 lat napewno wytrztma...) Pan Jurczak działą tylko na polskich częściach KAN itp najlepszuch producentów. Oferują kompleksowe wykonanie ze swoim materiałem. Co przy np. PEXie - jest zawsze bardziej opłacalne niż kupowanie samemu,

Co naprawde ważne kultura pracy i robota. np. Dziury przelotowe w stropie robione specjalnymi wiertnicami a nie wywalanie dziur młotem udarowym w stropie, odpowiednie narzędzia zaciskowe zgodne z technologią a nie jakieś patenty na sznurek - takie różne szczegóły, ale to powoduje, że cały obraz naprawdę zupełnie inny u innych wykonawców.

Tu masz jakiś niedawny opis roboty Pana Michała przez innego usera forum - znajdź jego dziennik budowy tam opisuje szczegóły współpracy. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-lista/page249 . Ja mogę potwierdzić to samo ze swoich doświadczeń. Kontakt aktualny na stronie http://ma-box.pl jak dobrze pamiętam

pozdro
strix

----------


## cherokee

witam
szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji  
z góry dzięki za namiary

----------


## tomik_33

Cześć. 
Czy ktoś z was kojarzy firmę Instaltechnic Paweł Gawroński? Specjalizują się w montażu pomp ciepła i rekuperacji. Nie mogę znaleźć opinii na ich temat w internecie.

----------


## konik85

Witam,

szukam sprawdzonej firmy do tynków maszynowych cementowo - wapiennych, najlepiej okolice Sulejówka, macie coś???

----------


## art6

> Pilnie poszukuję dobrego glazurnika. Miejscowość koło Błonia. Vadiol miał zaczynać w poniedziałek, ale w sobotę przeczytałam maila, że mamy szukać kogoś innego, bo jest w szpitalu i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie mógł pracować. Zależy nam na jednej małej łazience, reszta może zaczekać.


Ze swojej strony polecam glazurnika p. Adama 508231734. Wielokrotnie korzystałem z polecanych na tym forum wykonawców, ale  tego fachowca chyba tu  nie widziałem a myślę, że naprawdę warto. Jest przede wszystkim dokładny i sporo podpowiada.

----------


## tommygol84

Witam, 

Wypadał mi ekipa od wylewki, czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę? Wiem że TEKA ale aktualnie wyłączony telefon a temat dość pilny. Dziękuje za informację.

----------


## gosiasad

> Witam, 
> 
> Wypadał mi ekipa od wylewki, czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę? Wiem że TEKA ale aktualnie wyłączony telefon a temat dość pilny. Dziękuje za informację.


Cytat Napisał gosiasad Zobacz post

My nadal polecamy:

1. p.Mirek Gencel SSO
3. p.Piotr Modzelewski elektryka (ale są różne opinie)
5. p.Artur Sawicki pokrycia dachowe (nie wykonuje pokryć blachą)
6.* p.Grzegorz Rola wylewki z mixokreta*

Dopisuję :
Okna: firma Aprel, p. Krzysztof Wycech: APREL
ul. G. Morcinka 32A
01-496 Warszawa Bemowo
tel: 22 435 71 60 ; 604 170 274; 602 596 196

Szambo Budmar Kucharski
ul. Królowej Jadwigi 4/40
05-120 Legionowo
ul. Postepu 14
05-080 Izabelin Mościska
Email: [email protected]
Tel.: 22 752 21 54
Tel.: 22 722 70 67
Mobile: +48 602 325 904

Tynki wewnętrzne oczywiście Anatak (wczoraj projektant mebli kuchennych robił pomiary i powiedział, że różnice sięgają 2 mm )
tel. +48 502 626 122
tel. +48 509 536 736
e-mail: biuro(at)anatak.pl
Siedziba firmy: Raszyn koło Warszawy

Wykończeniówka (w szerokim znaczeniu)
p. Mariusz tel. 511 195 169 - nam robił podwieszane sufity, glazura, malowanie, podbitki, poprawiał tynk zewnętrzny, a właściwie klej do siatki

Dopisuję:

Napędy do bram:
firma http://www.peiter.pl/
zamontowali nam 2 siłowniki, wszystko zgrali, a przy furtce zainstalowali kontaktron (niestety jedna brama otwiera się na furtkę)

Stolarka, meble kuchenne
p.Robert tel 696 705 258
co prawda u mnie nie robił ale widziałam jego meble, wyglądały super, koleżanka bardzo zadowolona

----------


## tommygol84

Gosiasad dziękuje za namiar, jestem umówiony z Panem Grzegorzem na oględziny.

----------


## robertwojciechowski

czy ktoś poleci ekipe z wawy lub okolic to położenia kostki oraz prostych prac ziemnych , ? Mam z forum niejaką firme LEWGARDENBRUK ale oni nie odbieraja telefonów od paru dni.

----------


## Adam626

poszukuję firmy wykonującej balustrady na balkon (szkło lub jakieś inne)

----------


## Rom-Kon

> poszukuję firmy wykonującej balustrady na balkon (szkło lub jakieś inne)


Jeśli szkło to zapytaj Autorusa. Może poleci swoich wykonawców...

----------


## Adam626

Dzieki Rom-Kon natomiast czytałem o jego przebojach z firmą montującą szkło. Wielokrotne niedotrzymywanie terminów. Z dziennika budowy wynika że kompletna porażka

----------


## art6

Witam, 

Polecam pana Jana 667329349. Tynki cementowo - wapienne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym ale ręczne.

----------


## STROOMYK

Witam,
Czy możecie polecić nam dobrą ekipę fachowców z okolic Żabiej Woli, która podejmie się budowy domu do SSO. Parterowy 160 m2, Silka, ławy fundamentowe.

z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzieki Rom-Kon natomiast czytałem o jego przebojach z firmą montującą szkło. Wielokrotne niedotrzymywanie terminów. Z dziennika budowy wynika że kompletna porażka


Porażka z terminami i leceniem w kulki ale jak zrobili to pierwsza klasa!

----------


## robertwojciechowski

pytałem już o polecenie firmy od bruku. Nikt nie kładł kostki brukowej ? :wink:  i jest zadowolony z jakości wykonania?


Na gwałt też poszukuje osoby od balustrad zewnętrznych, najlepiej kogoś kto wie co to jest solidne i estetyczne spawanie  :wink:  Z góry przestrzegam przed firmą Zuzamet balustrady, zreszta poczytajcie komentarze. Książke mgólbym napisać o ściemach Pana Piotra oraz o tym jak spie....ł mi balustrade.

----------


## ElemenT

Też szukam kogoś od balustrad zewnętrznych. Mam do wykonania 3 balustrady francuskie. Wawer

----------


## tommygol84

Szukam kogoś od ogrodzeń palisadowych, ktoś robił u siebie i może polecić ekipę?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Też szukam kogoś od balustrad zewnętrznych. Mam do wykonania 3 balustrady francuskie. Wawer


Ja brałem z http://www.stal-mir.pl/ - dwóch braci z Ukrainy. Przekonali mnie ceną - wykonane balustrady były dwa razy tańsze od wszystkich specjalistów z okolicy. Wykonanie też poprawne - mocowali je jak już było ocieplenie wykonane i nie popsuli go. 

Teraz do tej balustrady zamocowałem ante sat i mimo silnych wiatrów nadal wszystko jest na miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

juz wstepnie się zajarałem tym stal-mir po czym sprawdziłem na ile zdjecia które prezentują na swojej stronie są naprawde ich zdjeciami
http://www.stal-mir.pl/o-nas/ - zdjecie z balustradami ze szkła na zewnetrznym tarasie - jest też na stronie
http://outdooredge.co.nz/
http://outdooredge.co.nz/wp-content/...38-960x345.jpg
kolejne tu
https://www.adventuresmithexploratio...stairs_crp.jpg

W galerii ich realizacji jest zdjecie
http://www.stal-mir.pl/wp-content/ga...Sm8VV0_71k.jpg

które jest też na stronie
http://staltech-drzycim.com.pl/image...l_100_1432.JPG

http://www.stal-mir.pl/wp-content/ga...-MZCTTtDIA.jpg
http://solka.blog.pl/2014/02/13/prod...metogrodzenia/

Dalej mi się nie chce sprawdzać...

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> juz wstepnie się zajarałem tym stal-mir po czym sprawdziłem na ile zdjecia które prezentują na swojej stronie są naprawde ich zdjeciami
> http://www.stal-mir.pl/o-nas/ - zdjecie z balustradami ze szkła na zewnetrznym tarasie - jest też na stronie
> http://outdooredge.co.nz/
> http://outdooredge.co.nz/wp-content/...38-960x345.jpg
> kolejne tu
> https://www.adventuresmithexploratio...stairs_crp.jpg
> 
> W galerii ich realizacji jest zdjecie
> http://www.stal-mir.pl/wp-content/ga...Sm8VV0_71k.jpg
> ...


nie powiem żeby mnie to dziwiło ale z drugiej strony balustradę wykonali mi ok - i dwa razy taniej

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> A ja polecam kolegę Vadiola z forum, u mnie w dzienniku są fotki z jego realizacji. Ogólnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić, Vadiol na budowie jest od 8 rano do 18 a jak trzeba tez i później zostawał. I tak bite 5 tygodni. Nie przypominam sobie tak punktualnej osoby u mnie na budowie. A to tylko jedna z jego zalet 
> 
> POLECAM



Z czystym sumieniem odświeżę - POLECAM 

- małe (duże) prace co prawda w mieszkaniu ale po doświadczeniach już z budową i kilkoma remontami mogę spokojnie powiedzieć - mało spotykana solidność, pełne doradztwo, zrozumienie dla inwestora - POLECAM

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Poszukuję stolarza - zabudowa - szafy, meble.

----------


## posky

witam,

szukam namiarów na sprawdzonych (polecanych) instalatorów pomp ciepła PW z południowych okolic Warszawy. Za naprowadzenie będę wdzięczny.

posky

----------


## miluszka

Witam i polecam Projektanta (Architekta)
Biuro Projektowe M Kwadrat wykonało dla nas dokumentację projektową i adaptację projektu gotowego na dwóch nieruchomościach gruntowych w Warszawie, dzielnica Białołęka na przełomie roku 2016/2017.
W zakresie prac była m.in. adaptacja budynku (przeróbki wewnątrz i na zewnątrz), zagospodarowanie terenu, wizualizacje projektu, instalacje sanitarne, elektryczne etc., a jak się później okazało również wiele innych prac, które pojawiły się w trakcie starań o pozwolenie na budowę.
Musimy z całą pewnością podziękować za niebywałe zaangażowanie projektantów Pracowni, w szczególności Panu Michałowi i Pani Anicie Michalak, którzy wielokrotnie pomimo nawet poważnych zawirowań zdrowotnych potrafili zdobywać niezbędne dokumenty i podpisy oraz przerabiać wielokrotnie projekt by był zgodny z przepisami prawa budowlanego, ale i naszymi potrzebami.
Prace odbywały się zgodnie z ustalonymi datami, kontakt z projektantami nigdy nie był utrudniony i wielorako w naszym imieniu gromadzili dokumenty i reprezentowali nas przed organami postępowania. By sprawę przyspieszać niejednokrotnie odbierali od nas niezbędne dokumenty czy gromadzili podpisy w różnych miejscach w Warszawie.
Jesteśmy przekonani, ze to właśnie dzięki ich pracy udało się uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę nie w najprostszej sytuacji nieruchomości (działka wąska, pierwotnie bez dostępu do drogi publicznej).
Serdecznie dziękujemy za pracę i czas. Polecamy Pracownię wszystkim, którzy mierzą się z budową domu. (http://www.architekt-bialoleka.pl/pl/kontakt/ )

----------


## suzanita

Drodzy, jestem w czarnej d... :eek: 
Na gwałt potrzebuję cieśli/dekarza do odeskowania dachu i położenia papy... Sytuacja następująca: więźba się kończy robić, za tydzień/dwa miał wchodzić dekarz kłaść dachówkę na membranie ale zmieniliśmy decyzję, że dach jednak deskujemy i tu się pojawia problem bo nie ma kto tego zrobić... :eek: 
- Ciesla, który robi więźbe ma tyle roboty już umówionej, że nam odmówił
- Dekarz - sytuacja jak wyżej, pokrycie zrobi zgodnie z umową ale z deskowaniem i papowaniem czasowo nie da rady

Jeśli macie jakiś sprawdzone kontakty to prośba o wrzucanie ich tu lub na PW - nie chcę łapać pierwszego lepszego z ulicy bo zależny mi na porządnej robocie i szczelnym kryciu.

----------


## Wekto

Witajcie,

Glazurnik do kilku łazienek w okolicach Białołęki. Ktoś poleci? 

Tak, wiem, Vadiol  :smile: . Ale to jednak za daleko i nie te terminy.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Witam i polecam Projektanta (Architekta)
> Biuro Projektowe M Kwadrat wykonało dla nas dokumentację projektową i adaptację projektu gotowego na dwóch nieruchomościach gruntowych w Warszawie, dzielnica Białołęka na przełomie roku 2016/2017.
> W zakresie prac była m.in. adaptacja budynku (przeróbki wewnątrz i na zewnątrz), zagospodarowanie terenu, wizualizacje projektu, instalacje sanitarne, elektryczne etc., a jak się później okazało również wiele innych prac, które pojawiły się w trakcie starań o pozwolenie na budowę.
> Musimy z całą pewnością podziękować za niebywałe zaangażowanie projektantów Pracowni, w szczególności Panu Michałowi i Pani Anicie Michalak, którzy wielokrotnie pomimo nawet poważnych zawirowań zdrowotnych potrafili zdobywać niezbędne dokumenty i podpisy oraz przerabiać wielokrotnie projekt by był zgodny z przepisami prawa budowlanego, ale i naszymi potrzebami.
> Prace odbywały się zgodnie z ustalonymi datami, kontakt z projektantami nigdy nie był utrudniony i wielorako w naszym imieniu gromadzili dokumenty i reprezentowali nas przed organami postępowania. By sprawę przyspieszać niejednokrotnie odbierali od nas niezbędne dokumenty czy gromadzili podpisy w różnych miejscach w Warszawie.
> Jesteśmy przekonani, ze to właśnie dzięki ich pracy udało się uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę nie w najprostszej sytuacji nieruchomości (działka wąska, pierwotnie bez dostępu do drogi publicznej).
> Serdecznie dziękujemy za pracę i czas. Polecamy Pracownię wszystkim, którzy mierzą się z budową domu. (http://www.architekt-bialoleka.pl/pl/kontakt/ )


z pochwaleniem adaptacji poczekaj na koniec budowy

----------


## nuxe

> Witam i polecam Projektanta (Architekta)
> Biuro Projektowe M Kwadrat wykonało dla nas dokumentację projektową i adaptację projektu gotowego na dwóch nieruchomościach gruntowych w Warszawie, dzielnica Białołęka na przełomie roku 2016/2017.
> Musimy z całą pewnością podziękować za niebywałe zaangażowanie projektantów Pracowni, w szczególności Panu Michałowi i Pani Anicie Michalak, którzy wielokrotnie pomimo nawet poważnych zawirowań zdrowotnych potrafili zdobywać niezbędne dokumenty i podpisy oraz przerabiać wielokrotnie projekt by był zgodny z przepisami prawa budowlanego, ale i naszymi potrzebami.
> (...)  Jesteśmy przekonani, ze to właśnie dzięki ich pracy udało się uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę nie w najprostszej sytuacji nieruchomości (działka wąska, pierwotnie bez dostępu do drogi publicznej)....


U nas było podobnie, złożyliśmy projekt i od razu trzeba było go poprawiać i w biegu załatwiać różne papiery. A wystarczyłoby żeby architekt dobrze znał Prawo Budowlane + rozporządzenia oraz przeczytał uważniej MPZP. Lepiej żeby właściciele "trudnych" działek wybierali sobie pracownie z doświadczeniem w takich przypadkach. To z pewnością pozwoli zaoszczędzić masę czasu i nerwów inwestorom.
*jak_kolwiek* ma rację - z pełną oceną jakości współpracy lepiej poczekać do budowy aż papiery zostaną zweryfikowane w praktyce przez budowlańców i instalatorów. Nasz architekt nadal nanosi poprawki i uzupełnia braki w dokumentacji mimo że mamy już SSO.

----------


## art6

> Witajcie,
> 
> Glazurnik do kilku łazienek w okolicach Białołęki. Ktoś poleci? 
> 
> Tak, wiem, Vadiol . Ale to jednak za daleko i nie te terminy.


witaj, 

polecam glazurnika p. Adama 508231734

----------


## Janusz.K

Hej. Poszukuję ekipy która podjęłaby się małego tematu pod tytułem: płyta fundamentowa pod ogród zimowy. Ogród będzie doklejany do istniejącego budynku.
Powierzchnia płyty ok 30m2. Miejsce: Warszawa-Wawer.
Dopiero zaczynam poszukiwania i zastanawiam się czy znajdzie się firma chętna zrobić taką małą robotę? Nawet w tzw. międzyczasie...

----------


## admiralbar

A ja szukam kogos kto odebralby montaz wiazarow okolice Nowego Dworu Maz. Moj kierbud jest niedysponowany przez jakis czas.

----------


## RL

Czy ktoś może polecić firmę do wykonania podbitki metalowej?

----------


## vadiol

*autorus* 
A ja polecam kolegę Vadiola z forum, u mnie w dzienniku są fotki z jego realizacji. Ogólnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić, Vadiol na budowie jest od 8 rano do 18 a jak trzeba tez i później zostawał. I tak bite 5 tygodni. Nie przypominam sobie tak punktualnej osoby u mnie na budowie. A to tylko jedna z jego zalet  :smile: 

POLECAM 





> Z czystym sumieniem odświeżę - POLECAM 
> 
> - małe (duże) prace co prawda w mieszkaniu ale po doświadczeniach już z budową i kilkoma remontami mogę spokojnie powiedzieć - mało spotykana solidność, pełne doradztwo, zrozumienie dla inwestora - POLECAM


Dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## Marcin834

> pytałem już o polecenie firmy od bruku. Nikt nie kładł kostki brukowej ? i jest zadowolony z jakości wykonania?
> 
> 
> Na gwałt też poszukuje osoby od balustrad zewnętrznych, najlepiej kogoś kto wie co to jest solidne i estetyczne spawanie  Z góry przestrzegam przed firmą Zuzamet balustrady, zreszta poczytajcie komentarze. Książke mgólbym napisać o ściemach Pana Piotra oraz o tym jak spie....ł mi balustrade.


Pewnie kosta już dawno ułożona, ale  może innym się przyda
Firma Decco Mateusz Lipa - wszystko sprawnie czysto - co ważne, -dobrze położone odwodnienie  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

Pytanie w imieniu znajomego :

Szukam solidnej firmy budowlanej która zajęła by się wymianą obróbek blacharskich balkonów w budynku mojej wspólnoty mieszkaniowej.
Może znasz kogoś kto robi takie usługi ? 
Chodzi o 18 balkonów, budynek dwupiętrowy. Być może przyjdzie nam również zerwać płytki z powierzchni balkonów - ale to już musi ocenić potencjalny wykonawca.  

Znajomy napisał, że u niego odpadają płytki boczne, więc skucie płytek, a może i wylewki bardzo praqwdpodobne.

----------


## RAPczyn

Potrzebuję dla swojego klienta firmę godną polecenia od ogrodzeń i bramy wjazdowej. Lokalizacja: Blizne Łaszczyńskiego k. Warszawy.
Ktoś coś?

----------


## tommygol84

Szukam firmy, która kompleksowo dostarczy płyty z betonu architektonicznego razem z montażem wewnątrz domu. Ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną ekipę?

----------


## nuxe

Szukamy dobrej firmy od ogrodzeń (klinkier) i bramy wjazdowej - Warszawa Wawer.

----------


## rrmi

Czy poleci ktoś ekipę do podbitki ?

----------


## cyber455

> Szukamy dobrej firmy od ogrodzeń (klinkier) i bramy wjazdowej - Warszawa Wawer.


Zapytaj jeszcze tutaj  :spam: 
Oni generalnie specjalisują się w układaniu kostki brukowej. Nie jestem pewien, ale ogrodzeniami chyba też, musisz dopytać.

----------


## egon64

Witam,

Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonego hydraulika do położenia ogrzewania podłogowego ?

----------


## MajekD

Polecany kilkukrotnie na forum - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak z Jaktorowa (tel. 600 247 016) - hydraulik

----------


## egon64

@MajekD Dzięki bardzo. Niestety Ma-Box ma terminy dopiero od marca 2018r.

----------


## tommygol84

Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy, która wykona taras drewniany. Ktoś może kogoś polecić?

----------


## rrmi

> Czy poleci ktoś ekipę do podbitki ?


Ponawiam prosbe ,  czesc z tych  wspomnianych wczesniej  nieaktualna , ktos zajety ..

----------


## art6

> Witam,
> 
> Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonego hydraulika do położenia ogrzewania podłogowego ?


witam,

polecam 501123910 p. Stanisław

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mikolaj5

Nieco z innej beczki.
Czy moze ktos polecic dobra ekipe sprzatajaca? (dobra i tania!)  :smile:

----------


## kindas

Drodzy forumowicze,
poszukujemy dekarza, do dachu na domu według projektu Doskonały 3. Kogos z doświadczeniem w kładzeniu dachówki płaskiej, Brass Turmalin.

Termin: Wrzesień 2017

Dach będzie deskowany i papowany, zakres robót:
- dachówka
- runny
- wykończenia blaszane w tym lukarna

Uprzejmie poprosiłbym o kontakt mailowy, lub poprzez forum

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## delfinea25

A ja potrzebuję takiej firmy remontowo-wykończeniowej "od projektu aż po klucz". Niestety nie mam kogoś, kto by mi pomógł i jak narazie sama muszę wszystko organizować. Pomyślałam więc, że założę login na forum.

----------


## suzanita

Myślę, że czas już dopisać moje rekomendacje:

*Płyta fundamentowa + Mury + więźba* - Mirek Gencel 502 711 910 . 
Mirek zaczyna od płyty a kończy na więźbie. Współpraca WZOROWA, robota wykonana PERFEKCYJNIE,  w super atmosferze, na budowie sterylnie, każdy kto nas odwiedzał w tym czasie był w szoku jaki jest porządek. Pan Mirek doradza gdzie może, zawsze znajdzie czas na odpowiadanie na czasem głupie pytania pomysły inwestora :big grin:  . Jest to człowiek który angażuje się na 100%, wychwytuje różne głupoty w projekcie i podpowiada co zmienić/poprawić, żeby było lepiej - jest ogromnym wsparciem. Cała logistyka związana z zamawianiem materiału, ilości, itp spoczywa na Panau Mirku.
Po zakończonej przez nich pracy, pozostaje smutek, że już skończyli i refleksja, żeby kolejne ekipy były chociaż w 50% tak fachowe i odpowiedzialne . Każda kolejna ekipa, która pojawiała się na budowie zachwycała się stanem surowym  :cool: 
Ten etap budowy to była dla nas sielanka :cool:  
Ocena maksymalna 10/10

*Okna* – APREL Krzysztof Wycech 604 170 274.  
Pan Krzysztof ma olbrzymią wiedzę o oknach - po pierwszym spotkaniu wiedziałem, ze tak jak w przypadku murów własna analize tematu mogę sobie odpuścić  :big grin: . Dodatkowo jest to osba z niespotykaną cierpliwością - odpowiadał na każde nasze pytania i wątpliwości i wprowadzał X zmianę :cool:  . Montaż prze-doskonały, czyściutko, ekipa sympatyczna. Cenowo atrakcyjnie biorąc pod uwagę całokształt.
Drzwi wejsciowe i bramę garażową równiez powierzymy Panu Krzysztofowi :yes: 
Ocena maksymalna 10/10

*Dach* - Artur Sawicki 502 163 274 (układanie dachówki, rynny, obróbki kominów). 
Fajna i zgrana ekipa, każdy wie co ma robić, prace postępowały bardzo sprawnie. Pan Artur przywiązuje wagę do szczegółu - bo to dzięki szczegółom efekt finalny jest taki a nie inny - a u nas efekt finalny POWALA NA KOLANA. Wszystko ułożone równiutko, obróbki estetyczne, każdy detal dograny. 
Dodam tylko, że nie poszliśmy ogólnym trendem, czyli płaska dachówka grafit tylko dużo bardziej wymagająca dachówka włoska z wysokim garbem. O ile samo układanie jest w miarę OK ( trzeba trzymać się kilku zasad, które nie są istotne przy zwykłej dachówce zakładkowej) to już wszystkie obróbki np przy kominach generują dużo więcej pracy i wymagają mega precyzji. 
Z ekipą Pana Artura spotkamy się jeszcze na jeden dzień na jesieni na dokończenie obróbek przy ścianach po zrobieniu elewacji ( mamy niższy dach dochodzący do 3 ścian budynku) 
Na ten moment ocena maksymalna 10/10

Oceny kolejnych ekip będę wrzucał po kolejnych etapach, wiem, że jest to bardzo pomocne dla osób poszukujących - sami korzystaliśmy mocno z doświadczeń innych forumowiczów. 
Tylko jedna rada - z każdym potencjalnym wykonawcą ( nawet tym, który jest na FM polecany już przez 100 osobę ) trzeba koniecznie się spotkać, porozmawiać, dopytać o jak najwięcej, pojechać na jego aktualną budowę. Może to wydaje się dziwne/oczywiste ale wiem, że niektórzy załatwiają wszystko prze tel/mail. To nie to samo. 
My dzięki takim spotkaniom wykluczyliśmy kilku potencjalnych wykonawców z listy tu polecanych. Jak już na początku coś nie gra to później lepiej nie będzie...

----------


## gosiasad

> Myślę, że czas już dopisać moje rekomendacje:
> 
> *Płyta fundamentowa + Mury + więźba* - Mirek Gencel 502 711 910 . 
> Mirek zaczyna od płyty a kończy na więźbie. Współpraca WZOROWA, robota wykonana PERFEKCYJNIE,  w super atmosferze, na budowie sterylnie, każdy kto nas odwiedzał w tym czasie był w szoku jaki jest porządek. Pan Mirek doradza gdzie może, zawsze znajdzie czas na odpowiadanie na czasem głupie pytania pomysły inwestora . Jest to człowiek który angażuje się na 100%, wychwytuje różne głupoty w projekcie i podpowiada co zmienić/poprawić, żeby było lepiej - jest ogromnym wsparciem. Cała logistyka związana z zamawianiem materiału, ilości, itp spoczywa na Panau Mirku.
> Po zakończonej przez nich pracy, pozostaje smutek, że już skończyli i refleksja, żeby kolejne ekipy były chociaż w 50% tak fachowe i odpowiedzialne . Każda kolejna ekipa, która pojawiała się na budowie zachwycała się stanem surowym 
> Ten etap budowy to była dla nas sielanka 
> Ocena maksymalna 10/10
> 
> *Okna* – APREL Krzysztof Wycech 604 170 274.  
> ...


Widzę że nadal utrzymują poziom. Tylko pogratulować :smile:  Potwierdzam wszystkich wymienionych

----------


## suzanita

Dają radę  :big grin:

----------


## .:Paco:.

Czesc Czesc Wszystkim

Potrzebuje ekipy do wykonania elewacji styro + tynk silikonowy (ewen. mineralny + farba silikonowa). Sporo terminow juz firmy maja pozajmowane ale jakby ktos mogl sie podzielic jakas sprawdzona...dom stoi ale najlepiej pewnie na wrzesien/pazdziernik - brak udziwnien, prosta mila robota. Wschodnia strona Warszawy.

+ firme od barierek zewnetrznych (kwasowka + szkło).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosiasad

Poszukuję fachowców, którzy potrafią zbudować piwniczkę. 
Wydawało się, że znajdziemy bez problemu. Jak już przyszło zmierzyć się z tematem, ludzi znających się na piwniczkach - brak. :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## symultana

Witajcie  :Smile: 
Przepraszam, że na tym wątku napiszę, ale jest on chyba najbardziej pożytecznym wątkiem dla budujących. Sama wielokrotnie skorzystałam z porad. Ale do rzeczy: mam na zbyciu po budowie 2 pary metalowych drzwi tymczasowych, które można zamontować, zanim wstawi się docelowe. Korzystałam z nich w czasie brudnych prac: tynkowania i wylewek. Jesli ktoś jest chętny, to zapraszam na priv. Szkoda mi ich wyrzucać, może się komuś przydadzą?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Seelenight

Witam Potrzebny Elektryk Proszę o wszelkie info Domek Wolnostojący

----------


## .:Paco:.

eh wiele ekip od elewacji powiedziało mi,że 30km im się nie chce jechać do pracy mimo wolnych terminów....chyba kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący  :big grin:  także pewnie będę musiał zostawić na wiosnę bo okoliczne (<20km zajęte):/

a macie jakiegoś hydraulika godnego polecenia - najlepiej pewnie po prawej stronie Wisly...Co, CWU, pompa ciepla, reku, odkurzacz

pozdro!

----------


## zbigor

> ..chyba kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący


Mamy miliony magistrów od niczego i otwarte niemieckie granice dla Ukraińców. Wystarczy połączyć te 2 sprawy i już wiadomo dlaczego dostęp do wykwalifikowanych ekip jest coraz trudniejszy i droższy.
Co do hydraulika to Waldek  602130314Mieszka akurat po azjatyckiej stronie  Wisły ale odległość dla niego to żaden problem. Jeździ po całym kraju jak mu sie kasa zgodzi  :smile: 
Robił mi hydraulikę, wiem że robi też reku i odkurzacze.

----------


## element napływowy

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek.
Forumowy teka miał wejść na budowę na początku czerwca, ale a to musiał coś skończyć, a to powróciły problemy z kolanem. Choć teoretycznie jestem pierwszy w kolejce, to od ponad tygodnia kontakt telefoniczny się urwał, a cały materiał od miesiąca leżakuje :sad:  Pomożecie?

----------


## gosiasad

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wylewek.
> Forumowy teka miał wejść na budowę na początku czerwca, ale a to musiał coś skończyć, a to powróciły problemy z kolanem. Choć teoretycznie jestem pierwszy w kolejce, to od ponad tygodnia kontakt telefoniczny się urwał, a cały materiał od miesiąca leżakuje Pomożecie?


Na mojej BL jest p.Grzegorz Rola tel.889 391 929. 
Z Teką się nie dogadaliśmy.

----------


## MajekD

> Na mojej BL jest p.Grzegorz Rola tel.889 391 929. 
> Z Teką się nie dogadaliśmy.


U mnie wylewki też robił Pan Grzegorz. Podłogi położone (gres) glazurnik nie miał najmniejszych zastrzeżeń

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Zrób to od razu to co masz zrobić, nie odkładaj. 
Tym razem remont mieszkania który dawno się skończył a dopiero:

POLECAM

Wykończeniówka
Ogólna wykończeniówka aby nie wykończyła naszego myślenia i mieli dobrą pomoc w rozwiązaniach  POLECAM forumowego Rom-Kon (605 498 598 ) 
Zawsze w terminie, służy radą doświadczeniem daje gotowe rozwiązania - POLECAM


Stolarz - zabudowa, blaty
Pełny profesjonalizm, indywidualne podejście do klienta, zawsze służy radą popartą doświadczeniem polecam - Pan Marek Tryniszewski (508 161 116)

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Cześć, a ja potrzebuję porozmawiać, wybrać, przekonsultować i zamówić drzwi wewnętrzne do domku. Niestety firmy w Otwocku, nie są zainteresowane lub coś nie możemy się porozumieć. Domek w Otwocku.

----------


## PaRa

> Cześć, a ja potrzebuję porozmawiać, wybrać, przekonsultować i zamówić drzwi wewnętrzne do domku. Niestety firmy w Otwocku, nie są zainteresowane lub coś nie możemy się porozumieć. Domek w Otwocku.


Obejrzeć i wybrać możesz w dowolnym sklepie a zamówić w innym miejscu. Ja polecę kolegę z forum finlandia http://www.alterdom.pl/
Zamówiłem u niego 8 skrzydeł z montażem.

----------


## dadrot

witam,

nie chciałbym wchodzić w budowanie etapami i zgrywanie prac różnych wkip, czy na forum mógłby ktoś polecić rzetelnego i w miarę przystępnego finansowo generalnego wykonawce? Okolice Piaseczna, bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## zbigor

> Cześć, a ja potrzebuję porozmawiać, wybrać, przekonsultować i zamówić drzwi wewnętrzne do domku. Niestety firmy w Otwocku, nie są zainteresowane lub coś nie możemy się porozumieć. Domek w Otwocku.


Podjedź do Ventany na Bartycką. Pytaj o Jarka . Brałem u nich okna, teraz zamówiłem drzwi zewnętrzne, a lada dzień będę zamawiał wewnętrzne z Porta. Panowie mają pojęcie o swojej pracy i robią dobre ceny. Bez problemu możesz się też umówić na oglądanie realizacji. Ja parę domów zwiedziłem zanim wybrałem okna i drzwi  :smile:

----------


## irek_s

Dzień dobry wszystkim,
czy możeci mi polecić fachowców :
- malarzy pokojowych 
- parkieciarzy, cykliniarzy 

Warszawa

----------


## tommygol84

Witam, szukam godnej polecenia firmy od układania kostki brukowej (projekt, wycena, sprzedaż z ułożeniem)z okolicy Konstancin, Piaseczno, Góra Kalwaria. Czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzoną firmę?

----------


## fantomek24

witam polecam do tynków wewnętrznych P. Kazimierza, pierwsza klasa roboty, stara zdrowa metoda cynki cementowo wapienne robił u mnie obecnie robi u sąsiada w Pruszkowie można zobaczyć robotę tel. 505 632 620, powołać się na Tomka będzie dobra cena

----------


## wally666

Szukam sprawdzonego architekta do zaprojektowania domu od a do z. Przeleciałem ostatnie kilkadziesiąt stron wątku i nie znałem nikogo. Polecicie kogoś?

----------


## Wekto

> Szukam sprawdzonego architekta do zaprojektowania domu od a do z. Przeleciałem ostatnie kilkadziesiąt stron wątku i nie znałem nikogo. Polecicie kogoś?


Szukając architekta sprawdź w czym on czuje się najlepiej. Czy ten styl jest zbieżny z tym czego szukasz. Nie ograniczaj się tylko do jednego biura. Sprawdź w bezpośredniej rozmowie co Ci oferują i za ile. Usługa zaprojektowania naszego planu domu w różnych miejscach kosztował od kilku do 60k zł za projekt. 
Polecam "Kasprowicz i Zaremba Architekci" z Legionowa. Ale akurat odległość w przypadku dobrego biura nie ma aż tak dużego znaczenia. W sumie mieliśmy kilkanaście spotkań. Często po kilka godzin. Można to było ograniczyć ale... nie chcieliśmy bo często rozmowy wchodziły w zupełnie inne, ciekawe tematy.

----------


## zbigor

Ja również mogę polecić powyższą pracownię. Przez ostatnie kilkanaście lat zaprojektowali  4 domy dla mojego kuzyna. .
Byli nawet na mojej krótkiej liście ale ostatecznie wybrałem inne biuro. Do tej pory nie wiem czy słusznie...

----------


## gwasiule

Pilnie poszukuje ekipy budowlanej ktora podejmie sie budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego (plus dach) w tym roku.
Budowa w Warszawie Rembertow.
Moze ktos poleca kogos kto moze miec wolny termin w sierpniu / wrzesniu tego roku?

----------


## RAPczyn

> Szukam sprawdzonego architekta do zaprojektowania domu od a do z. Przeleciałem ostatnie kilkadziesiąt stron wątku i nie znałem nikogo. Polecicie kogoś?


Mogę polecić m.in.: 
http://www.pracowniaproporcji.pl/
oraz
http://www.baginscyarchitekci.pl/
a no i
https://www.domstudio.pl/ lub https://www.prostydom.com/

----------


## Janusz.K

> Pilnie poszukuje ekipy budowlanej ktora podejmie sie budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego (plus dach) w tym roku.
> Budowa w Warszawie Rembertow.
> Moze ktos poleca kogos kto moze miec wolny termin w sierpniu / wrzesniu tego roku?


Ja odpowiem trochę przewrotnie: nie bralbym do budowy swojego domu ekipy ktora ma terminy dostepne na teraz. Widzac co sie dzieje na rynku budowlancow, dobre ekipy maja terminy na przyszly rok. 
Ale powodzenia. Moze Ci sie trafi "okazja".

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja odpowiem trochę przewrotnie: nie bralbym do budowy swojego domu ekipy ktora ma terminy dostepne na teraz. Widzac co sie dzieje na rynku budowlancow, dobre ekipy maja terminy na przyszly rok. 
> Ale powodzenia. Moze Ci sie trafi "okazja".


Miałem parę razy termin "od zaraz" z powodu wycofania się inwestora. Raz wygryzła mnie tańsza ekipa na 6 dni przed planowanym wejściem. Innym razem na dwa dni... a raz to pojechałem z narzędziami na budowę i sam się wycofałem.... różnie to bywa...

----------


## BudującaDom

Zawiodłam się na polecanym glazurniku Vadiolu. Takie recenzje, super opinie w Internecie, więc też zależało nam by u nas pracował. Dzwoniłam w styczniu, spotkanie było na początku lutego. Zakupiliśmy wszystkie materiały jakie wskazał. Z ceną robocizny się nie targowaliśmy. Miał zacząć robić małą łazienkę na początku marca, a resztę prac w czerwcu. Termin marcowy przesunął z powodu jakiegoś hydraulika. Tydzień później miał na sto procent już wchodzić. Jego żona dzwoniła w piątek i umówiliśmy się na przekazanie kluczy w niedzielę, bo w poniedziałek nie mogliśmy być na ósmą na budowie. Przecież pracujemy.  Druga godzina po obiedzie w poniedziałek , na którą mogłam dotrzeć na budowę absolutnie nie wchodziła w grę. Więc umówiliśmy się na budowie w niedzielę. W sobotę dostałam maila, że mamy szukać kogoś innego, bo mąż jest w szpitalu i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie mógł pracować. Nie było przesunięcia terminu rozpoczęcia pracy, więc to musiał być poważny wypadek bądź jakaś straszna choroba. Nie dopytywałam się o szczegóły tego niespodziewanego nieszczęścia. Wyraziłam swoje współczucie. Szukanie nowego glazurnika nie było łatwe, bo wszyscy mieli już poumawianych klientów do jesieni. Liczyłam jednak, że Vadiol odezwie się i będzie robił wszystkie prace w czerwcu. Cisza jednak. Kogoś udało się znaleźć na przełomie czerwca i lipca do tej małej łazienki. Łazienka wyszła pięknie za 1200 mniej niż u Vadiola i na dodatek z fugą epoksydową pod prysznicem. Wszyscy są pod wrażeniem dokładności i estetyki wykonania. Wszystko zrobione na gotowo jak z żurnala. Pan idealnie poradził sobie z przeróbkami hydraulicznymi. Jest to człowiek. który nie prosi swoich klientów o recenzje w Muratorze. Na resztę prac muszę niestety poczekać aż do listopada, bo ma poumawianych klientów.  Przypadkiem trafiłam, że u niejakiego Autorusa Vadiol w pełni zdrowia pracował w połowie marca.Na zdjęciach nie widać żadnych obrażeń. Nie cierpię jak mnie ktoś okłamuje. Przecież nikt go nie zmuszał do zaakceptowania pracy na naszej budowie. Po prostu trafił się lepszy klient i nas olał. Nie zważając, że parę miesięcy będziemy w plecy. W styczniu mogłam z łatwością znaleźć kogoś innego. Nie polecam, bo człowiek niesłowny i lekceważący klienta.

----------


## vadiol

Nie widzę potrzeby  przedstawiania na Forum wypisu ze szpitala . Cieszę się bardzo , że mój stan pozwolił mi w miarę szybko wrócić do normalnego życia .

----------


## BudującaDom

Nie ma potrzeby. Zdjęcia u Autorusa oraz aktualizacja ogłoszenia na OLX z marca mówią same za siebie. Kto chce się umawiać, przepłacać, czekać i ryzykować,  że fachowiec może z dnia na dzień poinformować, że nie będzie pracował, jego sprawa. Na szczęście większość fachowców jak zachoruje lub coś im wypadnie przesuwa termin.

----------


## zbigor

Ja za to czuję potrzebę by koleżanka choć trochę trzymała się meritum tego tematu. Zatem oprócz żalu bardzo chętnie poczytałem coś więcej o tajemniczym glazurniku z żurnala, a jeszcze chętniej poznał bym jego numer telefonu.

----------


## dadrot

witam,

byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jeśli ktoś poleciłby mi ekipę z okolic Warszawy (gm. Piaseczno) do SSZ. 
Niestety Pan Mirek G. ma wolne terminy dopiero pod koniec 2020 roku więc odpada...  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbigor

W moim dzienniku znajdziesz namiar.  Ekipa sprawdzona i mam  wrażenie graniczące z pewnością że cenowo lepsza  :yes:  niż wykonawca którego wymieniłeś.

----------


## Kaizen

> byłbym bardzo wdzięczny jeśli ktoś poleciłby mi ekipę z okolic Warszawy (gm. Piaseczno) do SSZ.


https://www.oferteo.pl/witbud/kontakt/113370

Efekty pracy masz w moim dzienniku. A, i nie ma ekip idealnych - tutaj np. przytaknęli elektrykom, że nie trzeba uziomu fundamentowego. A to błąd - domagaj się zrobienia uziomu (ściągnij do tego przed zalaniem fundamentów dla pewności elektryka, żeby potem nie kręcił nosem)

----------


## nie_zapominajka

Żadnej konkretnej ekipy nie jestem w stanie polecić, chociażbym bardzo chciała, no i nie jestem z okolic Warszawy, więc to nie moje regiony (niestety, choć w tym tygodniu do Warszawy się udaje na dłuższe wakacje!), ale jeżeli chodzi o ekipy, to może warto byłoby poszukać tutaj: https://sprzedajemy.pl/warszawa/uslu...emont-i-budowa, czyli w serwisie ogłoszeniowym, gdzie takich ofert z terenu Warszawy jest wiele, z tego co widzę ponad 130 i z różnych dziedzin.

----------


## jjankos

Witam,
polecam ekipę, która deskowała i papowała mój dach. Starannie, precyzyjnie, szybko i niedrogo. Po pracy posprzątali.
Działają głównie w okolicach Warszawy i na północnym Mazowszu.
Pan Krzysztof Wołosz: 600 893 154.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Poszukuję dobrego i rzetelnego kierownika budowy. Może ktoś mógłby polecić. Budowa w powiecie warszawskim zachodnim (Błonie, Leszno). Z góry dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## Karolewskiej

Szukam rzetelnej firmy (Warszawa i okolice) do zamontowania listew ozdobnych elewacyjnych - takich wokół okien.

Będe wdzieczny za pomoc.

----------


## zbigor

> Szukam:
> *hydraulika* na już do rozprowadzenia rur + rozłożenia podłogówki. Forumowy Pan Michał Jurczak odpada z racji terminów na 2018.
> *posadzki anhydrytowe* do położenia około 200m2 posadzek.


hydraulik saniterm.pl
anhydryt http://mixobud.eu
obaj z mojej budowy

----------


## Karolewskiej

Poratujcie  :smile: 

1. Szukam kogos sprawdzonego do wykonania kotlowni (piec itp). Warszawa
Juz jestem po kontakcie z firmą Ma-Box  :smile: 

2. Dodatkowo moze ktos poleci firme do wykonania podlogi z zywicy w garazu.

3. Szukam również ekipy do gładzi gipsowych w budynku.

----------


## Adam626

Szukam ślusarza do wykonania konstrukcji stalowej altany/ogrodu zimowego. Stal malowana proszkowo. Na to pójdzie szkło więc konstrukcja powinna być mocna

----------


## yogivw

witam, 
poszukuje specjalisty od papy termozgrzewalnej. Mam do wygrzania dwa tarasy sredniej wielkosci,
Zalezy mi na kims super dokladnym ktory z dbaloscia o szczegoly wykona wierzchnia warstwe.

Z gory dziekuje.

Pozdrawiam,
Pawel

----------


## zbigor

> witam, 
> poszukuje specjalisty od papy termozgrzewalnej. Mam do wygrzania dwa tarasy sredniej wielkosci,
> Zalezy mi na kims super dokladnym ktory z dbaloscia o szczegoly wykona wierzchnia warstwe.
> 
> Z gory dziekuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Pawel


Bernard 606 760 227 ale jeśli zależy Ci na jakości, dbałości itp to papa nie jest najlepszym wyborem. Poproś by pokazał Ci Elastofol. U mnie leży na balkonach i tarasie nad garażem.  Papa się do tego nie umywa . Niestety jest sporo droższy od papy.

----------


## Adam626

> witam, 
> poszukuje specjalisty od papy termozgrzewalnej. Mam do wygrzania dwa tarasy sredniej wielkosci,
> Zalezy mi na kims super dokladnym ktory z dbaloscia o szczegoly wykona wierzchnia warstwe.


spróbuj może tu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1dM_LcXjAk
O widzę ze juz zbogor podał ten sam kontakt

----------


## zbigor

Szukam brukarza i fachowca od ogrodzenia a konkretnie od paneli systemowych 3D.  Ktoś poratuje sprawdzonym  kontaktem?

----------


## Wekto

Bruk betonowy czy granitowy?

----------


## zbigor

Bruk betonowy, a raczej płyta w stylu  Jadar Megan

----------


## suzanita

Kolejne polecenia z zakończonych prac:

1) tynki gipsowe wew. maszynowe - ANATAK z Raszyna 502 626 122
Dobry kontakt, sprawnie i terminowo wykonana praca, dbałość o szczegóły - tynki moim zdaniem wyglądają super równiutko. 

2) Hydraulika/ogrzewanie podłogowe - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak 600 247 016
Świetny kontakt, profesjonalne podejście, ogromna wiedza, analiza co i jak rozwiązać oraz terminowość - nie dziwią mnie wolne terminy dopiero na 2018. 
Została do wykonania jeszcze kotłownia i uruchomienie kotła.

3) Wylewki z Mixokreta - Bogdan Gąsior 607 893 782
wylewki wykonane perfekcyjnie, równe jak lustro  :smile:  Pan Bogdan chętnie doradza co i jak rozwiązać lub poprawić, żeby było zwyczajnie lepiej. Nie ma oszczędzania na materiałach i zabawy w półśrodki - ma być 100% dobrze! I za to tez ogromny plus.
Pan Bogdan wykonuje też tynki cem-wap kwarcowe - w tej kwestii się nie wypowiem ale patrząc na podejście do wylewek można się spodziewać również wysokiego poziomu.

Mój kolega, który też jest na etapie budowy po obejrzeniu tynków i wylewek od razu zaklepał sobie terminy u wyżej wymienionych  :roll eyes: 

Ale... żeby nie było tak super kolorowo to zdecydowanie nie polecam forumowicza *fighter1983* , firma *Astrobud*  czy *MedBud*... nie wiem, która jest już aktualna.. pogubiłem się... 
W tym miejscu napisze tylko, ze gdybym nie prowadził w międzyczasie rozmów z innym wykonawcą to zostałbym w tym roku bez docieplenia budynku. I nie jestem jedyną osobą, która miała taka sytuację 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...light=astrobud

Uważam, ze jest to bardzo ważne info ( i byłoby nie fair takie historie przemilczeć ) dla potencjalnie zainteresowanych współpracą z panem Bartkiem, który jest de facto sprzedawca Caparola na forum a ekipy wykonawcze podnajmuje ( doliczając oczywiście swoje fee ) nie mając totalnie kontroli co się dzieje na budowie... Oj  trochę mogę poopisywać... I chyba to zrobię...

Ps. *fighter1983*, to już mi nie wysyłaj tej oferty na którą czekam od kwietnia... :jaw drop:   :rotfl:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Szukam speców od wykonania instalacji odgromowej w gotowym domu (Konstancin). Możecie kogoś rozsądnego polecić?

----------


## DEMCIA

> Kolejne polecenia z zakończonych prac:
> 
> 1) tynki gipsowe wew. maszynowe - ANATAK z Raszyna 502 626 122
> Dobry kontakt, sprawnie i terminowo wykonana praca, dbałość o szczegóły - tynki moim zdaniem wyglądają super równiutko. 
> 
> 2) Hydraulika/ogrzewanie podłogowe - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak 600 247 016
> Świetny kontakt, profesjonalne podejście, ogromna wiedza, analiza co i jak rozwiązać oraz terminowość - nie dziwią mnie wolne terminy dopiero na 2018. 
> Została do wykonania jeszcze kotłownia i uruchomienie kotła.
> 
> ...


żeby nie zagineło....a chciałem juz wysyłać prośbę o ofertę  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

> Kolejne polecenia z zakończonych prac:
> 
> 1) tynki gipsowe wew. maszynowe - ANATAK z Raszyna 502 626 122
> Dobry kontakt, sprawnie i terminowo wykonana praca, dbałość o szczegóły - tynki moim zdaniem wyglądają super równiutko. 
> 
> 2) Hydraulika/ogrzewanie podłogowe - Ma-Box Michał Jurczak 600 247 016
> Świetny kontakt, profesjonalne podejście, ogromna wiedza, analiza co i jak rozwiązać oraz terminowość - nie dziwią mnie wolne terminy dopiero na 2018. 
> Została do wykonania jeszcze kotłownia i uruchomienie kotła.
> 
> ...


zeby sprecyzowac (Panie Jarku?) nie polecasz bo nie otrzymales oferty?
Super. Zeby byc polecanym przez Ciebie z automatu trzeba sie zgodzic na wszystko: na Twoja cene, na Twoj termin, na Twoje rozwiazania, na Twoja lokalizacje.
 To chyba nie tak dziala.
2017r to okres przejsciowy, zamykanie tematow Astrobudowych (z roznych wzgledow) i start Medbudu. 
Chociazby dlatego, ze "ojcow sukcesow bylo wielu" a gdy zdarzylo sie cokolwiek zle - niestety wszystko z calej firmy spadalo na moja glowe.
Co do firm podwykonawczych: wyobraz sobie, ze w moim przypadku zatrudnienie pracownikow mija sie z celem: nie chce zima "łapac sie wszystkiego" zeby utrzymac pracownikow. Rozwiazanie jest proste: znajdujesz ludzi, szkolisz ich, pilnujesz, jeden z nich najlepiej myslacy otwiera dzialalnosc, zatrudnia sobie "chlopakow". 
to fee oilbrzymie - to srednio 5zl netto na m2... szalenstwo, ktore nie "przykrywa" kosztow. a zrobione tylko po to, zeby moc zafakturowac na 8% VAT.
I jeszcze jedno - jezeli nie widzisz mozliwosci realizacji w danym terminie, w danej lokalizacji, z danym inwestorem z roznych wzgledow - nie masz obowiazku skladania oferty, i realizacji danej roboty.

----------


## cypryski

Poprzewracało się w głowach tym klientom... nie dostają odpowiedzi od kilku miesięcy i od razu skarżą się na forum. Ech...  :sad:

----------


## gosiasad

> Poprzewracało się w głowach tym klientom... nie dostają odpowiedzi od kilku miesięcy i od razu skarżą się na forum. Ech...


Niestety nie tylko im   :sad:

----------


## agb

Jak tak dalej pójdzie to okaże się, że "Wykonawca nasz pan"...

----------


## suzanita

Panie Bartku,

widzę, że jednak jest Pan w stanie odpisać, potrzebny tylko odpowiedni bodziec... olewając maile nic Pan nie ryzykuje, natomiast już na forum jest Pan „Forumowiczem Wielkim Sercem” więc to zobowiązuje... Brawo ! Ja się nabrałem.

Na Pana miejscu, po przeczytaniu mojego wpisu wziąłbym tel w łapę, zadzwonił, pogadał, temat jakoś wyprostował/załagodził. A tak sobie pogadamy publicznie.

*Cypryski** , ciekaw jestem Twojej opinii po tym co przeczytasz poniżej.

No to jedziemy...




> zeby sprecyzowac (Panie Jarku?) nie polecasz bo nie otrzymales oferty?
> Super. Zeby byc polecanym przez Ciebie z automatu trzeba sie zgodzic na wszystko: na Twoja cene, na Twoj termin, na Twoje rozwiazania, na Twoja lokalizacje.
>  To chyba nie tak dziala.


Skąd taki wniosek? Co takiego narzucałem, jakie rozwiązania, jaką cenę? Konkrety poproszę, tylko uczciwie. 
Jedyne co narzuciłem to lokalizacja ( sory, nie dam rady przenieść budynku w inne miejsce... ) oraz termin ( tzn. pytanie było na początku roku czy we wrześniu dasz radę – odpowiedziałeś , ze tak), o cenie w ogóle nie rozmawiałem chcąc najpierw poznać koszt całości ( po paru miesiącach dostałem tylko wycenę styro+tynk bez podbitki oraz podmurówki). Jest to dość istotne, żeby podjąć próbę rozplanowania budżetu tak , żeby nie zabrakło i oszacowania kosztów takiej inwestycji jak budowa domu.
Wytłumacz zatem jak to działa?   




> 2017r to okres przejsciowy, zamykanie tematow Astrobudowych (z roznych wzgledow) i start Medbudu. 
> Chociazby dlatego, ze "ojcow sukcesow bylo wielu" a gdy zdarzylo sie cokolwiek zle - niestety wszystko z calej firmy spadalo na moja glowe.
> Co do firm podwykonawczych: wyobraz sobie, ze w moim przypadku zatrudnienie pracownikow mija sie z celem: nie chce zima "łapac sie wszystkiego" zeby utrzymac pracownikow. Rozwiazanie jest proste: znajdujesz ludzi, szkolisz ich, pilnujesz, jeden z nich najlepiej myslacy otwiera dzialalnosc, zatrudnia sobie "chlopakow". 
> to fee oilbrzymie - to srednio 5zl netto na m2... szalenstwo, ktore nie "przykrywa" kosztow. a zrobione tylko po to, zeby moc zafakturowac na 8% VAT.
> .


Nie interesuje mnie to... Podejmując zlecenie ( i nawet wykonując ją podwykonawcą) kto bierze za nią odpowiedzialność ? Powinieneś wiedzieć co się dzieję na takiej budowie czy nie ? 




> I jeszcze jedno - jezeli nie widzisz mozliwosci realizacji w danym terminie, w danej lokalizacji, z danym inwestorem z roznych wzgledow - nie masz obowiazku skladania oferty, i realizacji danej roboty.


Uważasz, że powinieneś poinformować o tym klienta czy nie ? 
Jeśli tak to kiedy chciałeś to zrobić bo mamy już wrzesień.. Dlaczego w czerwcu/lipcu dzwoniłeś z pytaniem czy zgodzę się, żeby Murator TV nakręcał film z wykonania naszej elewacji ? Poprosiłem Cię o więcej szczegółów, żeby podjąć decyzję ale oczywiście ich nie dostałem..tak jak i pozostałych rzeczy o którr prosiłem... W takiej sytuacji dla mnie temat był zamknięty, w kiepskim stylu...Wystawiłeś mnie po mistrzowsku z nieocieplonym budynkiem na zimę i z wykonanymi wszystkimi instalacjami, wstrzymując wszelkie prace w środku na ładnych kilka miesięcy.

I na koniec parę faktów z mojej przygody z firmą *Astrobud/Medbud*, które zaważyły na tym, że nie polecam:

- Firma Astrobud/Medbud przed docelową elewacją miała wykonać u nas otynkowanie kominów przed wejściem dekarza. Tak, żeby nikt już nie chodził i nie obfajdał tynkiem dachówek. Spotkaliśmy się na budowie ( z podwykonawcą już, za pierwszym razem ogólne spotkanie tylko z Panem Bartkiem), wszystko pięknie omówione wiemy co robimy, temat dogadany. Miałem dać ok tygodnia wcześniej znać, ze wchodzi dekarz to przyjadą, ustalą z nim jak będzie obrabiać komin i wtedy dokleją kawałek styropianu na górze i otynkują. UWAGA – kominy miałem już obłożone styropianem, i zaciągnięte siatką z klejem. Do wykonania było doklejenie na 3 kominach paska styropianu 4 cm na górze i ich otynkowanie. Wg. Pana Bartka pół dnia roboty, spoko podskoczą i ogarną...
Z powodów zdrowotnych podwykonawcy ( takie otrzymałem info) niestety ekipa weszła prawie pod koniec pracy dekarzy wstrzymując/przeorganizowując ich pracę i wprowadzając mocno nerwową atmosferę. W międzyczasie nie mogąc się dodzwonić a to do Pana Jacka (podwykonawca) dzwoniłem do Pana Bartka słysząc,że Pan Jacek zaraz będzie do mnie dzwonił. Oddzwonił dopiero po paru dniach.
No ale w końcu zrobili i teraz jak sądzicie ile czasu trwa doklejenie po pasku styropianu na 3 kominy i ich otynkowanie? Otóż firmie Astrobud/MedBud zajęło to TYDZIEŃ !!! 
A to tynk który dostarczył Pan Bartek był „zepsuty”, musieli czekać na nowy, a to deszcz padał ( co prawda nie u nas...) a to jeszcze coś innego...
- Tynk, który ustaliliśmy to Caparol Carbopor K10 ( i taki Pan Bartek nam dostarczył), czyli ziarno 1mm. Chcieliśmy gładkie ściany z jak najmniejszym ziarnem. Odbierając robotę/kominy zwróciłem uwagę na wiadro z oznaczeniem K15 i dowiedziałem się, że położyli tynk 1,5mm bo tamten 1 mm się nie nadaje... Dlaczego nie dostałem takiej informacji wcześniej? Widać to nieistotny szczegół... 
I teraz najlepsze, Pan Bartek, czyli osoba odpowiedzialna, na moje pytanie dlaczego mamy inny tynk położony niż ustaliliśmy odpowiedział mi wymowną...ciszą... Nie wiedział w w ogóle o tym co jego podwykonawca robi na budowie. 
- Do tej pory mam na budowie chyba 7/8 wiader: tynku K10 ( tego co się nie da położyć), tego nowego 1,5mm ziarno i grunty, które co chwila trzeba targać z miejsca na miejsce bo przeszkadzają kolejnym ekipą. Prosiłem zarówno pana Bartka oraz Pana Jacka ( podwykonawcę) , żeby to zabrali. Pan Jacek stwierdził, ze skoro to Pan Bartek przywiózł to niech sam zabiera, a Pan Bartek też temat olał. Super współpraca.
- Kontakt fatalny, wielokrotne prośby o przesłanie całościowych kosztów pozostawione bez odpowiedzi. Osobiście uważam, że Pan Bratek liczył, ze mnie przetrzyma, wejdą, zrobią, wystawią mi fakturę a ja wyskoczę z butów...ale zapłacę

Ze swojej strony nie mam sobie nic do zarzucenia, uważam, że zachowałem się całkowicie fair bo widząc, ze już nic z tego nie będzie wysłałem maila w lipcu ze stosowaną informacją. Pan Bartek/fighter1983* nawet nie odpisał  przysłowiowego pocałuj mnie w d...

Faktycznie poprzewracało się w głowach tym klientom... :tongue:

----------


## redblack

Niestety ja też muszę potwierdzić problemy z dogadaniem się z fighter1983. Najpierw na wstępie wyraża zainteresowanie zleceniem (miejsce, termin) i umawia się na kolejny kontakt telefoniczny a później ma to w du.ie i się nie odzywa. Ja rozumiem, że nie każdy jest zainteresowany danym zleceniem, z różnych powodów, ale wystarczy wtedy w pierwszej rozmowie telefonicznej/mailu powiedzieć to i grzecznie się żegnamy i wówczas szukamy kolejnego wykonawcy. Podobny problem miałem z inną forumową "gwiazdą" EWBUD - ten zwodził mnie bardzo długo aż w końcu przestał odbierać telefony. Pamiętajmy: świat wykonawców nie kończy się na tych z forum muratora.

Moderator: ostatnie wpisy chyba warto przenieść do wątku z czarną listą.

----------


## POWERFUL

Tak samo to działa w drugą stronę...

Przykład: klient wysyła zapytanie do kilku firm i chce ofertę np. na okna. Umawia się na budowie z kilkoma firmami na obmiar, dogaduje szczegóły. Wykonawcy przygotowują oferty. Klient drugi raz umawia się z każdym wykonawcą na budowie w celu przegadania oferty. Klient jeszcze nie wybrał konkretnej oferty, ale już deklaruje każdemu wykonawcy chęć współpracy oraz ustala termin. Każdy z wykonawców poświęca nie mało czasu na obsługę klienta (analiza szczegółów, przygotowanie oferty, rozmowy tel. z klientem, dojazdy i czas spędzony na budowie). W końcu klient wybiera jedną z ofert, ale "zapomina" poinformować o tym innych wykonawców - po prostu ma ich już w d.pie.
Wykonawcy dzwonią, żeby się dowiedzieć, kiedy klient wpłaci zaliczkę. Klient nie odbiera od nich telefonów (bo już wybrał innego wykonawcę).
Wykonawcy nie wiedzą, co mają robić, czy trzymać termin, bo a nuż klient się odezwie, czy skreślić klienta, ale jak się w ostatniej chwili odezwie, to kicha  :sad: 

Inny przykład: tynkarz. Klient umawia się z kilkoma tynkarzami. Z każdym się umawia na termin, żeby w razie czego, jak któryś nawali, to ma drugiego.
Każdy z tynkarzy rezerwuje sobie termin, a jak przychodzi do wejścia na robotę, to się okazuje, że już nie aktualne i ekipa tynkarzy zostaje na lodzie, ale klienta nie obchodzi to  :sad: 

Jeszcze inny przykład: tynkarze robią tynki, ale nie ma jeszcze wstawionych drzwi. Po wstawieniu drzwi klient dzwoni z żądaniem, żeby tynkarze „podjechali” i dokończyli robotę (czyli zrobili glif wokół drzwi).  Klient nie rozumie, że nie mogą podjechać, bo tynkują inny dom, bo mają umówione inne roboty, bo jak przyjadą do niego, to mają dzień z głowy (za free) i przyjadą przy okazji, jak będą gdzieś w okolicy. Klient obrażony, bo on im dał tyle roboty, a oni tacy niewdzięczni i nie chcą podjechać „dokończyć”  :smile: 

Takie przykłady można mnożyć. 

Klientom - WIELKIM PANOM - budującym dom można olewać wykonawcę, ale jak to zadziała w drugą stronę, to już afera i trzeba zgnoić wykonawcę jak tylko się da...

Zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

Życie nauczyło mnie jednego, wszelkie ustalenia i dane słowo od obcych dla mnie osób jest nic nie warte. Dopóki klient / nabywca nie wpłaci zaliczki / podpisze umowy nie traktuję go poważnie i zakładam że towar nie jest sprzedany. Kontakt z potencjalnym wykonawcą jest dobry, rozumiem że ktoś pracuje i nie może non stop odbierać tel.  ale oddzwania w wolnej chwili. Nie ma problemu z odwiedzeniem budowy na której wykonał usługę i rozmowy z zleceniodawcą tej usługi.

 System poleceń też jest pomocny, najlepszym przykładem jest Finlandia od okien, miał dobre opinie na forum, ma punkt w Siedlcach, sam pracuje przy montażu i nadzoruje swoich ludzi, jeśli się umawia to jest albo dzwoni że coś wypadło, a dodatkowo polecił bardzo dobrego człowieka od rolet zewnętrznych i żaluzji. Był droższy od od lokalnego uznanego fachowca, ale różnica w cenie 1000 zł za święty spokój i brak nerwów to niewiele. 
Inna kwestia to też oczekiwania, ja rozumiem że tynki gipsowe nie będą gładkie jak lustro, A niektórym na forum wydaje się, że jak płaca za tynki gipsowe to mają być twarde jak cem-wap i być gładkie jak po nałożeniu gładzi.

----------


## suzanita

> Tak samo to działa w drugą stronę...
> 
> Przykład: klient wysyła zapytanie do kilku firm i chce ofertę np. na okna. Umawia się na budowie z kilkoma firmami na obmiar, dogaduje szczegóły. Wykonawcy przygotowują oferty. Klient drugi raz umawia się z każdym wykonawcą na budowie w celu przegadania oferty. Klient jeszcze nie wybrał konkretnej oferty, ale już deklaruje każdemu wykonawcy chęć współpracy oraz ustala termin. Każdy z wykonawców poświęca nie mało czasu na obsługę klienta (analiza szczegółów, przygotowanie oferty, rozmowy tel. z klientem, dojazdy i czas spędzony na budowie). W końcu klient wybiera jedną z ofert, ale "zapomina" poinformować o tym innych wykonawców - po prostu ma ich już w d.pie.
> Wykonawcy dzwonią, żeby się dowiedzieć, kiedy klient wpłaci zaliczkę. Klient nie odbiera od nich telefonów (bo już wybrał innego wykonawcę).
> Wykonawcy nie wiedzą, co mają robić, czy trzymać termin, bo a nuż klient się odezwie, czy skreślić klienta, ale jak się w ostatniej chwili odezwie, to kicha 
> 
> Inny przykład: tynkarz. Klient umawia się z kilkoma tynkarzami. Z każdym się umawia na termin, żeby w razie czego, jak któryś nawali, to ma drugiego.
> Każdy z tynkarzy rezerwuje sobie termin, a jak przychodzi do wejścia na robotę, to się okazuje, że już nie aktualne i ekipa tynkarzy zostaje na lodzie, ale klienta nie obchodzi to 
> 
> ...


POWERFUL aktywnosc POWERFUL
Zarejestrowany	10-09-2017
Ostatno aktywny:	Dzisiaj 09:14
Kluby użytkownik:	Budowa - wymiana doświadczeń
Mój dom:	kiedyś zbuduję

 :big lol:  
pierwszy post, użytkownik zarejestrowany chwile przed...żenada... :sad:

----------


## POWERFUL

> ...rozumiem że ktoś pracuje i nie może non stop odbierać tel.  ale oddzwania w wolnej chwili.


Nie każdy ma czas na oddzwanianie, szczególnie jeśli nie jest pozostawiona wiadomość. Czasem ktoś w nawale spraw zapomni. Może czasem warto zadzwonić jeszcze raz, nagrać wiadomość, albo napisać SMS.




> System poleceń też jest pomocny, najlepszym przykładem jest Finlandia od okien, miał dobre opinie na forum, ma punkt w Siedlcach, sam pracuje przy montażu i nadzoruje swoich ludzi, jeśli się umawia to jest albo dzwoni że coś wypadło, a dodatkowo polecił bardzo dobrego człowieka od rolet zewnętrznych i żaluzji. Był droższy od od lokalnego uznanego fachowca, ale różnica w cenie 1000 zł za święty spokój i brak nerwów to niewiele.


Zgadza się. Na forum jest sporo stale polecanych fachowców wartych czekania i zapłaty większych pieniędzy za święty spokój. 
Jednak niektórzy forumowicze już na wstępie zachowują się niepoważnie. Nie raz już przy pierwszej rozmowie roszczą sobie prawo do mega rabatu, bo ONI SĄ Z FORUM!!! Są tacy, dla których nie ważne są wcześniejsze ustalenia. Straszą, że wszystko musi być tak, jak oni chcą. Wszystkie "podjazdy" i poprawki po innych ekipach muszą być natychmiast i za free, bo jak nie, to napiszą negatywa na forum i obsmarują gdzie się da. Nie ważne, że dostali rabat, że wykonawca w terminie i zgodnie z ustaleniami przyjechał i zrobił wszystko, co było ustalone. To się nie liczy. Liczy się to, że wykonawca nie może na zawołanie przyjechać w trybie pilnym i coś po kimś poprawić. To wykonawcę dyskwalifikuje w oczach tego klienta i taki wykonawca nie zasługuje na polecenie, a na publiczne sponiewieranie. 




> Inna kwestia to też oczekiwania, ja rozumiem że tynki gipsowe nie będą gładkie jak lustro, A niektórym na forum wydaje się, że jak płaca za tynki gipsowe to mają być twarde jak cem-wap i być gładkie jak po nałożeniu gładzi.


No właśnie, wiele nieporozumień wynika z niedomówień i ignorancji klientów. Tylko część jest świadoma, czego konkretnie chce i wie, ile to musi kosztować.
Wystarczy np. przed zamówieniem tynków poczytać, jakie są kategorie tynków, jakie są normy i nie robić z siebie idioty ganiając z halogenem i długą łatą przy odbiorze najtańszych tynków...

----------


## POWERFUL

> POWERFUL aktywnosc POWERFUL
> Zarejestrowany	10-09-2017
> Ostatno aktywny:	Dzisiaj 09:14
> Kluby użytkownik:	Budowa - wymiana doświadczeń
> Mój dom:	kiedyś zbuduję
> 
>  
> pierwszy post, użytkownik zarejestrowany chwile przed...żenada...


A co to ma do rzeczy?
Masz coś konkretnego do napisania, czy tak tylko klepiesz w klawiaturę z nudów?

----------


## fighter1983

> A co to ma do rzeczy?
> Masz coś konkretnego do napisania, czy tak tylko klepiesz w klawiaturę z nudów?


wypowiedz autora tego negatywnego wpisu dotyczacego mojej osoby ma sugerowac w tym przypadku, ze Powerful to zalozone przeze mnie 2 konto w celu dokonania tego wpisu na fm. co naturalnie jest kolejnym przypuszczeniem i domniemaniem ze strony "poszkodowanego" nie majacym nic wspolnego z prawda.
Naturalnie z poziomu administratora/moderatora forum da sie to zweryfikowac, czy Powerful to zakamuflowany fighter1983 co w wolnej chwili ktorys z modow prosilbym, aby uczynil (klikne ten wpis jako zgloszenie spamu dla zwrocenia uwagi)

Od soboty zastanawiam sie nad odpowiedzia na postawione mi w tym watku zarzuty, i forma tej odpowiedzi. Poki co w srode po 18 jestem umowiony z rzeczonym inwestorem na budowie w celu usuniecia zalegajacych 3 opakowan tynku Carbopor.

----------


## zbigor

> Jednak niektórzy forumowicze już na wstępie zachowują się niepoważnie. Nie raz już przy pierwszej rozmowie roszczą sobie prawo do mega rabatu, bo ONI SĄ Z FORUM!!!


Ależ olej ich.
Można przyjąć że nie jesteś z forum skoro dopiero wczoraj się zarejestrowałeś.  
Nie jesteś im nic winien , nie stracisz forumowej renomy bo w sumie jeszcze na nią nie zapracowałeś . :yes: 
Nawet nie za bardzo wiem skąd Ci forumowicze mieli by do Ciebie trafić. 
Chyba jacyś kretyni uderzają do wykonawcy który nie ma z forum nic wspólnego i wymagają od niego gruszek na wierzbie powołując się na forum.

Chyba że jednak jesteś z forum...   :big tongue: 

btw
Może któryś z modów się obudzi i poczyści co nieco.

----------


## Kaizen

> Naturalnie z poziomu administratora/moderatora forum da sie to zweryfikowac, czy Powerful to zakamuflowany fighter1983


Jak? To chyba tylko prokurator czy policja mogłaby sprawdzić, kto miał takie IP w danym czasie. Ale jak to jakiś hotspot w kawiarni to już chyba nie do namierzenia nawet w epoce rejestracji prepaidów.
Nie sądzę, żeby ktoś rozsądny z tego samego IP pisał z dwóch nicków.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jak? To chyba tylko prokurator czy policja mogłaby sprawdzić, kto miał takie IP w danym czasie. Ale jak to jakiś hotspot w kawiarni to już chyba nie do namierzenia nawet w epoce rejestracji prepaidów.
> Nie sądzę, żeby ktoś rozsądny z tego samego IP pisał z dwóch nicków.


Robimy mega OT rozpoczynajac dyskusje na ten temat. Naturalnie okreslenie dokladnego adresu i osoby lezy w kwestii m.in w/w sluzb. Natomiast ludzie sa z natury bardzo leniwi i sadzac po dlugosci wpisu uzytkownika powerful raczej pisze z komp a nie komorki. i najprawdopodobniej ow user jak slusznie zauwazyl zbigor pochodzi z FM o czym swiadczy charakter tej wypowiedzi. i podejrzewam, ze juz przelogowal sie dzisiaj na swoje "1-wsze" konto na FM. istnieje szansa ze mod to zobaczy. 
Malo tego zazwyczaj ludki maja jakies tam lacze bardzo czesto ze stalym adresem IP (niekoniecznie prywatnym) czasami jakies dynamiczne - ale trzeba by sie bylo rozlaczyc/polaczyc ponownie, isc restartnac router itd. 
W tej chwili akurat aktywny jest zarowno powerful i fighter1983, oczywiscie daloby sie to rozwiazac w taki sposob, aby do tego doprowadzic VPN lub po prostu komp+kom zalogowane w tym samym czasie na roznych laczach.
Ale powaga : po 1-wsze nie chcialoby mi sie, po 2-gie nie tedy droga w prowadzeniu dyskusji, po 3-cie akurat w taki sposob nawet by mi do glowy nie przyszlo, zeby zalatwiac sprawe. Zastanawiam sie nad kilkoma innymi rzeczami, ale jak wspomnialem, daje sobie troche jeszcze czasu. Poki co spotkanie z inwestorem i odebranie zalegajacych i utrudniajacych zycie opakowan tynku. 
do uslyszenia kibicom po srodzie  :smile:

----------


## suzanita

*fighter1983* , wybacz, a co się wydarzy w środę, poza tym, ze odbierzesz materiały? 
Piszesz, ze od soboty zastanawiasz się nad odpowiedzią...naprawdę nie rozumiem nad czym się tu zastanawiać... :Confused:

----------


## Snabb

Poszukuję instalatorów pomp ciepła PW najlepiej z Mazowsza lub okolic. Dom budowany w gm. Prażmów.
Jeśli ktoś ma, użytkuje i jest zadowolony z pompy, instalacji, obsługi klienta i późniejszego serwisu to poproszę o namiary.

----------


## idalia

Poszukuję namiarów na sprawdzone, godne polecenia ekipy wyłącznie od stanu surowego.  Ponoć p. Mirek Gencel jest znakomity, ale telefonów nie odbiera, więc nie wiem czy jest wciąż aktywny w swoim zawodzie. Byłabym wdzięczna za namiary. Dziękuję.

----------


## Zuzanna31

> Poszukuję namiarów na sprawdzone, godne polecenia ekipy wyłącznie od stanu surowego.  Ponoć p. Mirek Gencel jest znakomity, ale telefonów nie odbiera, więc nie wiem czy jest wciąż aktywny w swoim zawodzie. Byłabym wdzięczna za namiary. Dziękuję.


Ze swojej strony moge powiedzieć, że p. Mirek jest aktywny. Tak bardzo, ze terminy zahaczaja o 2020 rok  :Smile:

----------


## idalia

W takim razie wciaż bardzo poproszę o godne polecenia ekipy od SSO, mające doświadczenie w stropach monolitycznych.  Nie wszystkie ekipy chcą się takimi zajmować :/.

----------


## zbigor

Poczytaj mój dziennik . Tam znajdziesz kontakt. Mam monolit i to bardzo ładnie wykonany.

----------


## PaRa

> Poszukuję instalatorów pomp ciepła PW najlepiej z Mazowsza lub okolic. Dom budowany w gm. Prażmów.
> Jeśli ktoś ma, użytkuje i jest zadowolony z pompy, instalacji, obsługi klienta i późniejszego serwisu to poproszę o namiary.


 Proponuję poszukać polecanych instalatorów na stronie producenta pompy, która Cię interesuje, użyć opcji szukam i poczytać dzienniki budowy osób z Twojej okolicy. Osobiście tak zrobiłem, odwiedziłem budowę na której montował pompę interesujący mnie wykonawca - wiedza wymaga trochę zachodu.

----------


## sherif

Poszukuje firmy od blatów, które mają w ofercie SiQuartz.
Potrezbuję poprawić łączenie takowych.

----------


## marimag

Pozwolę sobie. ..

Drodzy Panowie. ..

Nie żeby mi to jakoś specjalnie przeszkadzało, ale. ..

To biała lista wiec może przerzuccie książkę skarg i zazalen na właściwy wątek a tu pozostawcie miejsce dla tych wielbionych,  solidnych i polecanych. 
Prywatne animozje czy dać sobie z liścia możecie przez telefon,  maila tudzież w konfrontacji twarzą w twarz. 

Peace Panowie. ..peace. ..

Pozdrawiam

----------


## egon64

Jeśli mogę dodać od siebie to powiem szczerze, że również mam mieszane uczucia do osób, które są polecane i wielbione akurat w tym wątku.
Jestem na etapie budowy domu i korzystałem lub próbowałem skorzystać z ich usług. Jakie są efekty ? Więcej napiszę po zakończeniu budowy, ale tak pokrótce:
- posadzki - chwalony pod niebiosa posadzkarz: przyjechał w sobotę po południu, skończył w niedzielę rano. Materiał mu się skończył, więc stwierdził, że jest zmęczony, długa droga przed nim, sprzęt ma już umyty i nie ma ochoty dolać 4m2 posadzki. Spakował swoje rzeczy i dalej do domu. Wylewki nie wyglądają zbyt ciekawie, są bardzo nierówne i słabe jakościowo.
- ocieplenie domu - również zachwalany wykonawca, który tak ociepla, że wszyscy są w szoku jak widzą jego efekty prac. Zakupił mi styropian po dość dobrych cenach. Materiał czekał na działce. Miał wejść z pracami za kilka dni. Dzwoni do mnie, że nie da rady, bo ludzie mu się zwolnili i nie wie co robić. Poprosiłem więc kolegę, aby zadzwonił i jako inwestor zapytał czy chciałby ocieplić jego dom o podobnych wymiarach. Jaka była odpowiedź ? Nie ma problemu. Oczywiście przyjadę i pomogę.
- o wspomnianym wykonawcy @fighter1983 raczej nie mogę powiedzieć złego słowa. Owszem, długo musiałem czekać na wycenę prac, przypominałem się, ale jak je już dostałem to wszystko jasno i czytelnie opisane bez jakichkolwiek zawiłości. Mamy XXI wiek i popieram komunikację elektroniczną, dzięki której człowiek dostaje informację i może się z nią na spokojnie zapoznać a nie bazuje na tym co mu ktoś przekaże telefonicznie.

----------


## idalia

> Poczytaj mój dziennik . Tam znajdziesz kontakt. Mam monolit i to bardzo ładnie wykonany.


Dziękuję Zbigor. Niestety rozmowa z ów panem się nie kleiła, w ogóle. Jeśli ów Pan zapytany gdzie obecnie buduje, by się z nim spotkać i nie potrafi odpowiedzieć, to szkoda czasu. Szukam dalej ekipy od SSO.

----------


## zbigor

@idalia    Wiem , miałem podobnie  :smile:   Taki typ i tyle.  ZTCW to ma pełen grafik  i stąd zapewne brak zainteresowania kolejnym klientem. 
Mamy rynek wykonawców jak słusznie zauważył powerful.

----------


## Wekto

> @idalia    Wiem , miałem podobnie   Taki typ i tyle.  ZTCW to ma pełen grafik  i stąd zapewne brak zainteresowania kolejnym klientem. 
> Mamy rynek wykonawców jak słusznie zauważył powerful.


Piszesz o panie Janie? Faktycznie jest specyficzny. Ale to nie on buduje dom... najważniejsze są jego ekipy. Niewiele rzeczy można im zarzucić. 

*Idalia*, nie skreślaj go tak szybko. U mnie była ta sama ekipa, która robiła u Zbigora. Do mnie weszli po nim.

----------


## zbigor

Tak o nim piszę.  :smile:  Wiem że nie pan Jan nie buduje bo zdrowie nie pozwala   ale trzyma wszystko w ryzach i co ważne majstrzy i podstawowi ludzie są wciąż ci sami. 
Wiem to z pierwszej ręki  bo szwagier Wieśka mi robił elewację  i trzymał u mnie rusztowania przez zimę.

----------


## idalia

Wectro, Zbigor, posłuchałam i jeszcze raz zadzwoniłam. Teraz już wiem dlaczego p. Jan ma taki głos i z jakiej przyczyny nie wiedział w jakiej dokładnie lokalizacji znajduje się obecnie prowadzona przez nich budowa. Niepoprawnie oceniłam. Nie mniej otrzymałam kontakt do osoby, która obecnie zarządza jak rozumiem sprawami formalnymi i z tą osobą się skontaktowałam. Bardzo uprzejma i rzeczowa więc poprosiłam o wycenę. Dziękuję Zigor wraz z Wectro daliście powód, by nie rezygnować i ponownie zadzwonić.

----------


## DEMCIA

Wekto.......Twoje Słowa....""""Mam nadzieję, że skończy się już ślepe uderzanie do polecanych tu wykonawców jako jedynych, nieomylnych i najlepszych jakich można spotkać. Prędzej czy później sytuacja na rynku się odwróci"""
Masz rację, polecani wykonawcy, z forum Muratora...szczególnie ci starsi stażem, powoli zaczynają się  sami wykańczać...

----------


## Glicynka

To może ranking tych co upadli...a byli naprawdę wysoko...na Muratorze również

----------


## Wekto

> Wekto.......Twoje Słowa....""""Mam nadzieję, że skończy się już ślepe uderzanie do polecanych tu wykonawców jako jedynych, nieomylnych i najlepszych jakich można spotkać. Prędzej czy później sytuacja na rynku się odwróci"""
> Masz rację, polecani wykonawcy, z forum Muratora...szczególnie ci starsi stażem, powoli zaczynają się  sami wykańczać...


Jakieś 2-4 lata temu było tutaj na białej liście kilka mocno aktywnych osób. Taki swojski PR gdzie często wzajemnie się polecali. Teraz te nicki można czasem spotkać na czarnej liście.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Każdemu może się noga podwinąć. Każdy może mieć gorszy okres. Czy to jest powód, żeby skreślać ludzi?


Ja nikogo nie skreślam - problem jest, że oni powoli sami się skreślają z tej listy. 

Osobiście - jak bym miał się jeszcze raz budować  - to biała lista by nie była dla mnie wyznacznikiem jakości. W tym momencie bym szukał tylko czy są negatywne opinie - pozytywne bym traktował z przymrużeniem oka.

----------


## DEMCIA

CO JEST ???. Gdzie się podziały posty POWERFUL i fighter1983 dotyczące negatywnej opinii na temat firmy Astrobud

----------


## DEMCIA

Czy płatny profil zapewnia "nietykalność" i daje "szczelny parasol" ?  :smile:

----------


## DEMCIA

?

----------


## fighter1983

> CO JEST ???. Gdzie się podziały posty POWERFUL i fighter1983 dotyczące negatywnej opinii na temat firmy Astrobud


moje sa. wgle tak sledzac watek - sa wszytskie w komplecie. 
Malo tego - to od inwestora wyszla propozycja zeby je pousuwac (wystapic z prosba do moderacji o usuniecie), przeciwko czemu wyraznie zaprotestowalem, bo wiedzialem doskonale, ze zaraz podniesie sie larum zwolennikow teorii spiskowych. na chwile obecna wg mnie sa wszystkie posty od poczatku wpisu i nic nie usuwano raczej, chyba ze czegos nie zauwazylem. 
Moje stanowisko przedstawie wkrotce zgodnie z obietnica. Poki co nie mam po prostu czasu, ale po srodowym spotkaniu wiem juz co odpowiedziec.

----------


## zbigor

> Malo tego - to od inwestora wyszla propozycja zeby je pousuwac (wystapic z prosba do moderacji o usuniecie),.


Tak, ja o tym pisałem. Kawałek z pyskówkami można by spokojnie przenieść na czarną listę. To idealne miejsce.
Co do teorii spiskowych to w sumie kupiłem od Ciebie to i owo, podrzuciłem klienta,  wiec jestem w pierwszej linii podejrzanych Tajnych Współpracowników.  :yes: 
Tak czy inaczej uważam że ta dyskusja jest tu nie na miejscu mimo że sam w niej biorę udział.

----------


## fighter1983

Piszac o inwestorze ktory zaproponowal usuniecie watku mialem na mysli suzanita a nie Ciebie zbigor. 
Moderator nie do konca wylapal o co mi chodzi, mam nadzieje ze nie obrazi sie za cytat z PW 



> Nie bardzo rozumiem czemu Powerfull ma być Tobą? Czy jest to drugi  zbieżny nick? Tak czy inaczej  - powerfull ma "czyste" konto i póki co  nie można o nic stwierdzić nt jego historii. Obserwuj dalej, jak  nazbiera parę postów to może uda się wyłapać jakiś z innego IP który  nakieruje dalej..
> pozdrawiam


Dodatkowo chronologia: spotkanie z suzanita i fighter 13.09.2017 od 18:30 - 19:39 (dokladnosc taka bo akurat spojrzalem na zegarek wysiadajac z samochodu, i oddzwonilem natychmiast po spotkaniu do jednego z forumowiczow, ktory zadzwonil do mnie wtrakcie spotkania z pytaniem "jak tam inwestor, juz sie pobiliscie?) 
po spotkaniu czyli od 19:39 do godziny 22 bylem w samochodzie (trasa okolice Piaseczna-Plock zajela mi ponad 1:45 a jeszcze musialem zatankowac samochod (to sie da udowodnic FV za paliwo, 2 - zrobic siku - tu z dowodem bedzie slabo, 3 - kupic pampersy dla dziecka - tez moze byc slabo z dowodem, bo nie zbieram paragonow ze sklepow na pampery... a szkoda, mogl sie przydac) w tym czasie Powerful pisal na forum, ale fakt - nie mam swiadkow poza coulignon-em z ktorym rozmawialem po drodze prowadzac samochod. Ale tez fakt 2 - przynajmniej w teorii moglem wtedy 
- prowadzic samochod, 
- gadac z coulignonem przez tel (dla czepialskich, nosze sluchawke w uchu, wiec zgodnie z prawem - moge prowadzic i rozmawiac, sluchawke moze potwierdzic chociazby rzeczony inwestor o ile zwrocil uwage)
- pisac na forum w tym samym czasie podszywajac sie pod powerful-a  :smile:  chociaz to juz wydaje mi sie byc malo prawdopodobne i mozliwe... a przynajmniej - zmieniloby mi sie IP bo juz nie z domu a z komorki trzeba by bylo pisac. 
Zbigor - tajny moj wspolpracowniku i sprzymierzony w naganianiu klientow mi z forum - bron boze mnie nie polecaj na forum, rodzinie/znajomym z live spoko - z Pawłem interesy kwitna  :smile:  ale nie na FM.
Zgadzam sie ze mega smietnik w tym poscie robimy i tez sadze ze powinno sie to usunac, jednak tu zostalem "wezwany" i tu czuje sie zobligowany sprawe wyjasnic. Zrobie to w ten weekend, bo wczesniej nie mam po prostu czasu.

----------


## POWERFUL

> CO JEST ???. Gdzie się podziały posty POWERFUL i fighter1983 dotyczące negatywnej opinii na temat firmy Astrobud


Ty naprawdę masz jakieś schizy! 

Ktoś usunął tylko większość moich postów. Nie wiadomo kto, bo się nie przedstawił, ani nie podał powodu usunięcia. Na cywilizowanych forach jak moderator lub admin coś poprawia, przenosi lub usuwa, to podpisuje się pod tym i podaje powód takiej decyzji, a tu widocznie działa jakiś PIS-owski moderator…

Jakoś debilne i nic nie wnoszące posty *DEMCIA* nie zostały usunięte...

----------


## POWERFUL

> Nie bardzo rozumiem czemu Powerfull ma być Tobą? Czy jest to drugi zbieżny nick? Tak czy inaczej - powerfull ma "czyste" konto i póki co nie można o nic stwierdzić nt jego historii. Obserwuj dalej, jak nazbiera parę postów to może uda się wyłapać jakiś z innego IP który nakieruje dalej…


Popadacie wszyscy w paranoję!
Robicie szum w zasadzie nie wiadomo o co. Moje posty zbiegły się w czasie z obsmarowaniem wykonawcy fighter1983 przez suzanita, ale jak napisałem w jednym z postów (tajnie usuniętych przez moderatora), moja wypowiedź dotyczyła postu redblack, w którym napisał, że świat wykonawców nie kończy się na tych z forum muratora.

Dla paranoików - mam stałe IP 158.222.0.171 i jestem w… Karolinie Północnej.
Nie jestem żadnym fighterem!

Do moderatora – proszę sprawiedliwie podchodzić do tematu i albo czyścić temat z wszystkich nic nie wnoszących postów (i podpisywać się pod tym), albo zostawić wszystkie bez zmian.

----------


## idalia

> Piotr Majocha (brat polecanego już tutaj Sylwka), czyli ekipa górali z Piwnicznej. Właśnie zakończyli u mnie SSO. Rewelacyjna ekipa, robią jak dla siebie, czysto i starannie. Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
> Telefon do Piotra 512134864


Przeglądam wątek i natrafiłam na wpis o powyższej ekipie. Rzeczywiście, pracują schludnie i kompetetnie, ale, no właśnie, jest ale... . Nie polecam ich w przypadku projektu domu ze stropami monolitycznymi z dużymi podciągami, a co za tym idzie, z dużą ilością zbroi. Można wówczas usłyszeć: "za dużo roboty u Państwa". Zatem rzeczywiście godni polecenia do budowy domów bez większej roboty ze stropami.

----------


## zbigor

> Przeglądam wątek i natrafiłam na wpis o powyższej ekipie. Rzeczywiście, pracują schludnie i kompetetnie, ale, no właśnie, jest ale... . Nie polecam ich w przypadku projektu domu ze stropami monolitycznymi z dużymi podciągami, a co za tym idzie, z dużą ilością zbroi. Można wówczas usłyszeć: "za dużo roboty u Państwa". Zatem rzeczywiście godni polecenia do budowy domów bez większej roboty ze stropami.


To za przeproszeniem doopa nie fachowiec skoro boi się takiej roboty. U mnie zbrojeń było bardzo dużo bo mam kilka okien narożnych bez słupka . Wiadomo że wtedy  nadproża muszą być solidne. Podobnie z salonem 50m2  , z balkonem bez podpory. Wykonawca nawet nie mrugnął że jest gdzieś jakiś problem, Mało tego sam zaproponował w newralgicznych miejscach pewne poprawki zbrojenia w stosunku do projektu stropu co pochwalił i zaakceptował kierbud.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Zbigor to nie do końca tak to działa. My pracujemy dla pieniędzy i czasem dwie mniejsze roboty dają większy dochód niż jedna duża ale "pokręcona". Więc ekipa może być dobra ale mogą sobie wybrać robotę lżejszą czy nawet mniej odpowiedzialną - jak zabraknie rąk do pracy to postawią "sznurka" a do kręcenia zbrojenia pod monolit to już trzeba fachowca.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Cholerka na tablecie nie mogę edytować więc muszę zrobić dopisek w drugim poście.

Przyznam się że też jestem doopa nie fachowiec bo już od jakiegoś czasu nie "tykam" się wełny skalnej. Jak słyszę że ma być wełna skalna to rezygnuję.

----------


## zbigor

Masz rację ale  nie do końca  :smile:  
Dla pieniędzy nie pracujecie tylko wy . Mam podejrzenie graniczące z pewnością że ma tak większość ludzi  :smile: 
Nie trafia do mnie argument że czasem 2 mniejsze roboty dają wiecej kasy niż jedna duża pokręcona. Przecież na etapie ofertowania można to odpowiednio ustawić i albo klient bierze albo nie. Monolit z natury jest pokręcony bo najczęściej gdy się da to w projekcie jest terriva. Ja też chciałem terrivę ale się nie dało  :smile: 

Dam ci prosty przykład. 'Moi" wykonawcy stawiali domy u mojego kuzyna. Zażyczył on sobie że ma być to stawiane tradycyjnie tzn z MAXa czyli ze spoiną pionową. Wykonawca przekonywał do porothermu a gdy się nie udało to odpowiednio doliczył za dodatkowe pracy i tyle w temacie. 
Masz oczywiście rację ze zbrojarz do monolitu musi  mieć pojęcie a nie tylko dobre chęci ale w każdej branży są rotacje. Mam jednak wrażenie że to w dużej mierze kwestia wynagrodzenia. Jeśli ktoś dobrze płaci to po co szukać czegoś innego?
Podsumowując,  ekipie która twierdzi że jest za dużo roboty mam delikatnie powiedziawszy  niewyszukaną opinię  :wink: 
IMHO projekt ich przerasta skoro nawet nie podjęli się wyceny. Być może nie mają zbrojarza co temat ogarnie.

----------


## Airen

Mam prośbę o polecenie cieśli do wykonania więźby w okolicach Legionowa. Prosta sprawa - dach dwuspadowy 200m2 bez lukarn itp.

Wygląda na to, że mój obecny wykonawca nie jest godny zaufania...

----------


## suzanita

Czy ktoś może polecić solidną/sprawdzoną firmę do wykonania tarasu drewnianego? Najlepiej full usługa tzn. materiał + montaż

----------


## idalia

Zbigor, Rom-Kon ma trochę racji. Każdy, tudzież prawie każdy człowiek mając wybór pomiędzy 2-oma łatwiejszymi pracami, a 1-ą trudną, wybierze pierwszy wariant. W przypadku nieco trudniejszej konstrukcji jaką jest monolit z podciągami wg mnie rzadko, który inwestor zapłaciłby x razy więcej za dodatkową robotę. Owa ekipa jest dobra, wiem, bo znam domy spod ich rąk. Najwidoczniej skoro mają wystarczająco zleceń na budowę łatwiejszych projektów, to po prostu takie będą wybierać, skoro zarobią na tym, tyle ile chcą. Z tego powodu można ich polecać, ale nie do projektów z monolitami z podciągami, dużą ilości zbroi, nie wezmą też projektu ze zbrojonymi fundamentami.  O tym trzeba pamiętać chcąc skontaktować się tą konkretną ekipą.

----------


## tommygol84

Poszukuję sprawdzonej osoby do wykonania tarasu drewnianego.  Ktoś może kogoś sprawdzonego polecić?  Okolice Warszawy. Jak ktoś będzie szukał tynkarz/sufity/malowanie i kogoś od elewacji to proszę pisać priv.

----------


## jj

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzonego elektryka w okolicach Warszawy (zachodnia strona) do montażu oświetlenia i osprzętu oraz na malarza (malowanie, gładzie gipsowe). Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## jj

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej osoby do wykonania tarasu drewnianego.  Ktoś może kogoś sprawdzonego polecić?  Okolice Warszawy. Jak ktoś będzie szukał tynkarz/sufity/malowanie i kogoś od elewacji to proszę pisać priv.


Ja mam deskę tarasową Twinson kładzioną 6 lat temu. Sprawdziła się, polecam. Wykonawcy absolutnie nie polecam - firma Timberline z Bartyckiej. Właściciel wziął gości z łapanki i nawet ich nie nadzorował. Deski położone za gęsto i w taki sposób, że żeby wymienić jedną trzeba rozebrać wszystkie przed nią. Taras się rozjechał, a właściciela ścigałam przez parę miesięcy o poprawki. Wypiął się. Po nim poprawiał Dombal z Wału Miedzeszyńskiego. Profesjonalne podejście, dobre wykonastwo. Spróbuj się tam dowiedzieć.

----------


## robertwojciechowski

nie wiem czemu wszyscy podniecaja sie vadiolem, a do tego wspomniany przykład ze szpitalem to przecież tak znana część prozy inwestora: czyli ściemy od szpitali, śmierci kogoś tam po porwanie przez ufo. Przetestowałem pare ekip z tego forum, którymi wszyscy sie zachwycają, nie chce nikogo obsmarowywać ale można się przyczepić do jakości prac. Dużo poprawiałem we własnym zakresie. Pomijam fakt, że od nadmiaru zleceń niektórym poprzewracało sie w......  Chcecie opinii,zdjęć,  piszcie na priva,

Największa laurka dla Ewbudu i Pana Piotra Rudzkiego za elewacje i docieplenie , jestem mocno wymagający ale praca wykonana na piątke. Plus doradztwo przed samym zleceniem też szacun do jego wiedzy.

----------


## zbigor

> nie wiem czemu wszyscy podniecaja sie vadiolem,


Jacy wszyscy? Ja się Panem Robertem nie podniecam. Jakoś tak mam, że ta sama płeć to nie moje klimaty... 
Wracając do tematu to miałem napisać laurkę później, po skończonej robocie ale skrobnę co nieco teraz bo prawie wszystko jest już skończone. Vadiol ma pojęcie o swojej pracy i co ważne potrafi z sensem doradzić. Oprócz tego bardzo podobało mi się jak dogadywał detale wykończeń z wykonawcą mebli łazienkowych. Takie szczegóły  są dość istotne, bo znacznie ułatwiają stresujący proces  budowy. Do jakosci pracy nie ma jak sie przyczepic  , cena jest ok , czego chciec wiecej?
btw
nie wiem skad bierzesz fachowcow ale ja nie miałem ani jednego ściemniacza . Owszem  były poślizgi ale zawsze  dużo wcześniej o tym wiedziałem i dało się to sensowie wytłumaczyć. 
Vadiol też miał poślizg ale  wcześniej zostałem uprzedzony, że tak będzie i z jakiego powodu.  Ustaliliśmy kolejną datę rozpoczęcia prac i tyle . Po co się niepotrzebnie stresować?  
Ale ja  w  branży glazur pracowałem i znam realia. Dlatego  potrafię zrozumieć bezsilność wykonawcy w sytuacji gdy  durny inwestor umówił glazurnika i myślał, że hiszpańska płytka jest dostępna od ręki w dowolnych ilościach jak chleb w markecie. 
Co do szpitala... Akurat poruszyłeś ciekawy temat. Jeden ze znanych i cenionych tu wykonawców z którym podpisałem umowę uprzedził  mnie że może być szpital i nawet nie wie kiedy bo to kwestia diagnozy itp. Czekam wiec czy zrobi to co ma zrobić w listopadzie, w grudniu a może w lutym. 
Mój wykonawca elewacji mało nie zszedł z tego świata gdy mu wrzód pękł w żołądku. Lata kuchni z puszki czy słoika swoje zrobiły.  Operacja i powrót do zdrowia to innymi słowy inwestor wystawiony do wiatru, albo przesunięty na nie wiadomo kiedy. Przecież człowiek  nie stanie na rusztowaniu tydzień po otwarciu brzucha.
Dlatego ja osobiście z większym dystansem podchodzę do jak to nazywasz prozy inwestora.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Czy ktos poleci firmę do obicia poddasza GK (na piane), plyt OSB na podloge poddasza, obrobke okien dachowych i montaz schodow na strych?

Okolice Warszawy

----------


## Sanka

Witam jestem z Radzymina i poszukuję dobrych firm, fachowców od: 
- OKNA - okna firmy Vetrex wraz z ciepłym montażem
- PARAPETY - z ciepłym montażem
- SCHODY DREWNIANE - schody zabiegowe w lekkiej konstrukcji drewnianej
- DACH - z montażem
- WYLEWKA MKSOKRETEM
Ja ze swojej strony bardzo polecam firmę która montowała OGRODZENIE panelowe plus bram i furtka, kontaktowi, odpisują na maile dobry stosunek ceny do jakości, solidne wykonanie i terminowość - Ogrodzenia Polskie. 
STUDNIA głębinowa,wywiercenie plus dobranie pompy, obudowa - bardzo dobry kontakt i dobra oferta, terminowo i sprawnie -  Pan Przemek (mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi jeżeli podam nr tel.) 515 191 610.
BETON z cementowni Radzymin, ceny takie jak u konkurencji ale nie było nigdy problemu z wjechaniem na posesję, terminowością czy jakością produktu. Operatorzy pompy sprawni i widać że z doświadczeniem.
MATERIAŁY potrzebne na budowę kupowaliśmy w składzie budowlanym Adamkiewicz w Radzyminie, wszystko na czas, towar dobrej jakości miła i elastyczna obsługa.(szkoda, że pierwszą partię materiałów zamówiliśmy w Markach, bo jakościowo towary gorsze a cena wcale nie niższa niż w Radzyminie).

----------


## matias_zmc

Dzień dobry,

poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w Otwocku. Dom ok. 230m2, dwie kondygnacje, bez piwnicy. Czy moglibyście kogoś polecić? Prośba o info na priv lub adres email: [email protected].

z góy dziękuję za informację.

pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## lukasz1006

> Witam jestem z Radzymina i poszukuję dobrych firm, fachowców od: 
> - OKNA - okna firmy Vetrex wraz z ciepłym montażem
> - PARAPETY - z ciepłym montażem
> - SCHODY DREWNIANE - schody zabiegowe w lekkiej konstrukcji drewnianej
> - DACH - z montażem
> - WYLEWKA MKSOKRETEM
> Ja ze swojej strony bardzo polecam firmę która montowała OGRODZENIE panelowe plus bram i furtka, kontaktowi, odpisują na maile dobry stosunek ceny do jakości, solidne wykonanie i terminowość - Ogrodzenia Polskie. 
> STUDNIA głębinowa,wywiercenie plus dobranie pompy, obudowa - bardzo dobry kontakt i dobra oferta, terminowo i sprawnie -  Pan Przemek (mam nadzieję, że się nie obrazi jeżeli podam nr tel.) 515 191 610.
> BETON z cementowni Radzymin, ceny takie jak u konkurencji ale nie było nigdy problemu z wjechaniem na posesję, terminowością czy jakością produktu. Operatorzy pompy sprawni i widać że z doświadczeniem.
> MATERIAŁY potrzebne na budowę kupowaliśmy w składzie budowlanym Adamkiewicz w Radzyminie, wszystko na czas, towar dobrej jakości miła i elastyczna obsługa.(szkoda, że pierwszą partię materiałów zamówiliśmy w Markach, bo jakościowo towary gorsze a cena wcale nie niższa niż w Radzyminie).


Okna - innowacyjneokna.pl 506 788 567
Dach - Artur Sawicki Michałów-Reginów 502 163 274
Wylewki - Proinvest Marcin Affek 502323583

----------


## pciucha

> Zawiodłam się na polecanym glazurniku Vadiolu. Takie recenzje, super opinie w Internecie, więc też zależało nam by u nas pracował. Dzwoniłam w styczniu, spotkanie było na początku lutego. Zakupiliśmy wszystkie materiały jakie wskazał. Z ceną robocizny się nie targowaliśmy. Miał zacząć robić małą łazienkę na początku marca, a resztę prac w czerwcu. Termin marcowy przesunął z powodu jakiegoś hydraulika. Tydzień później miał na sto procent już wchodzić. Jego żona dzwoniła w piątek i umówiliśmy się na przekazanie kluczy w niedzielę, bo w poniedziałek nie mogliśmy być na ósmą na budowie. Przecież pracujemy.  Druga godzina po obiedzie w poniedziałek , na którą mogłam dotrzeć na budowę absolutnie nie wchodziła w grę. Więc umówiliśmy się na budowie w niedzielę. W sobotę dostałam maila, że mamy szukać kogoś innego, bo mąż jest w szpitalu i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie mógł pracować. Nie było przesunięcia terminu rozpoczęcia pracy, więc to musiał być poważny wypadek bądź jakaś straszna choroba. Nie dopytywałam się o szczegóły tego niespodziewanego nieszczęścia. Wyraziłam swoje współczucie. Szukanie nowego glazurnika nie było łatwe, bo wszyscy mieli już poumawianych klientów do jesieni. Liczyłam jednak, że Vadiol odezwie się i będzie robił wszystkie prace w czerwcu. Cisza jednak. Kogoś udało się znaleźć na przełomie czerwca i lipca do tej małej łazienki. Łazienka wyszła pięknie za 1200 mniej niż u Vadiola i na dodatek z fugą epoksydową pod prysznicem. Wszyscy są pod wrażeniem dokładności i estetyki wykonania. Wszystko zrobione na gotowo jak z żurnala. Pan idealnie poradził sobie z przeróbkami hydraulicznymi. Jest to człowiek. który nie prosi swoich klientów o recenzje w Muratorze. Na resztę prac muszę niestety poczekać aż do listopada, bo ma poumawianych klientów.  Przypadkiem trafiłam, że u niejakiego Autorusa Vadiol w pełni zdrowia pracował w połowie marca.Na zdjęciach nie widać żadnych obrażeń. Nie cierpię jak mnie ktoś okłamuje. Przecież nikt go nie zmuszał do zaakceptowania pracy na naszej budowie. Po prostu trafił się lepszy klient i nas olał. Nie zważając, że parę miesięcy będziemy w plecy. W styczniu mogłam z łatwością znaleźć kogoś innego. Nie polecam, bo człowiek niesłowny i lekceważący klienta.


witam, czuy moge prosic namiary priv?

----------


## pciucha

witam, poszukuje kogoś od zabudowy GK, okolice Tarczyn, Grodzisk.

----------


## gosiasad

> witam, poszukuje kogoś od zabudowy GK, okolice Tarczyn, Grodzisk.


Nam robił p.Mariusz (tel.511 195 169). Nie mieliśmy i nie mamy zastrzeżeń (już mieszkamy). Niezależnie od zaufania byliśmy codziennie na budowie.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Czy ktos poleci firme do wykonania gladzi gipsowej na tynk gipsowy? Warszawa i okolice.

----------


## autorus

Romkon oczywiście.

----------


## dyslokator

> Romkon oczywiście.


Polecieli mi firmę pana mówińskiego, proszę o informację czy dobrze buduje i gdzie można zobaczyć jego wykonanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Romkon oczywiście.


Romkon być wdzięczny za dobre słowo!  :wink:

----------


## kato77

Witam,
poszukuję projektanta/architekta wnętrz. Umówiona znajoma w ostatniej chwili wycofała się z powodów prywatnych, a oferta przypadkowej projektantki zwaliła mnie z nóg  :sad:  
Jeśli ktoś ma również do polecenia elektryka, który jednocześnie wykona instalację domu inteligentnego (w bardzo podstawowym wymiarze i na razie same kable), alarm to również poproszę.
Zastanawiałem się czy podać namiary do dekarza i oraz speców od elewacji, którzy u mnie wykonywali pracę, ale po zastanowieniu jednak nie polecam...  :sad: 
Dzięki z góry

----------


## Rom-Kon

Elektfyk Rafał Puchała tel. 609 336 728
Dobrze ogarnia kabelki - również inteligentne. Nie miałem nigdy po nim kłopotów.

Alarmy to Robert -  nie rozbudowuje na siłę instalacji. Robi po prostu z głową. Numeru do niego nie mam ale tu na pewno ktoś podrzuci. Znany człowiek  :wink:

----------


## RAPczyn

> Witam,
> poszukuję projektanta/architekta wnętrz. Umówiona znajoma w ostatniej chwili wycofała się z powodów prywatnych, a oferta przypadkowej projektantki zwaliła mnie z nóg  
> Jeśli ktoś ma również do polecenia elektryka, który jednocześnie wykona instalację domu inteligentnego (w bardzo podstawowym wymiarze i na razie same kable), alarm to również poproszę.
> Zastanawiałem się czy podać namiary do dekarza i oraz speców od elewacji, którzy u mnie wykonywali pracę, ale po zastanowieniu jednak nie polecam... 
> Dzięki z góry


Pracownia Architektoniczna Aleksandra Wasilkowska
albo
QLT design

----------


## kato77

> Elektfyk Rafał Puchała tel. 609 336 728
> Dobrze ogarnia kabelki - również inteligentne. Nie miałem nigdy po nim kłopotów.
> 
> Alarmy to Robert -  nie rozbudowuje na siłę instalacji. Robi po prostu z głową. Numeru do niego nie mam ale tu na pewno ktoś podrzuci. Znany człowiek


Rom-Kon, RAPczyn - dzięki za namiary.
Jeśli ktoś jeszcze może podrzucić jakiś kontakt chętnie skorzystam  :smile:

----------


## admiralbar

Szukam ekipy do tynków maszynowych diamant/zeta. Anatak miał zjawić się na obmiar i słuch o nim zaginał. 
Dzięki za polecenia

----------


## gosiasad

Poszukuję dekarzy do zmiany dachu z papy na blachę.
Pan Artur niestety nie zajmuje się blachodachówką  :sad: 
Pana Artura nadal polecam, w nowym domu wykonał swoją pracę bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## Sanka

Witam,
Co do ARCHITEKTA to zapomniałam dołączyć go do swojej białej listy...Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Piotra Wagnera. Mega profesjonalista. Dla nas projektował pokój dziecięcy z meblami na wymiar, elektryką itd... oraz robił nam projekt budowlany domku letniskowego. Potrafi słuchać, w projekcie uwzględnił nasze prośby i oczekiwania, nie mniej  jednak ma też swoje zdanie poparte argumentami i pomysły, które okazały się bezcenne.
Wszystko dostarczone w terminie, cały czas pozostawał z nami w kontakcie. Namiar mieliśmy od znajomych podaję nr tel 728470188.
Mogę też polecić firmę Inter-Fryz z Radzymina, która wykonywała MEBLE NA WYMIAR do pokoju dzieci, którą znalazłam w internecie i to też był strzał w 10  :Smile:

----------


## admiralbar

Full profeska -2 posty,  w jednym szukam majstrów, w drugim ich polecam, wszystko to w 30 dni. Chociaż ''farba zdążyła wyschnąć'' zanim poleciałeś do kompa lać ten lukier ?
Ta biała lista powoli zaczyna być g..no warta....

----------


## zbigor

> Ta biała lista powoli zaczyna być g..no warta....


 Nie przesadzaj. Wystarczy oddzielić ziarno od plew i wystrzegać się polecanych w ten sposób wykonawców.

----------


## PaRa

> Nie przesadzaj. Wystarczy oddzielić ziarno od plew i wystrzegać się polecanych w ten sposób wykonawców.


 Też nie przesadzaj, Wystarczy szukać polecanych wykonawców w dziennikach budowy, gdzie widać, że ktoś buduje, są zdjęcia prac itp.

----------


## tunat

Witam,

jestem po budowie okolice Pruszkowa , mogę polecić :
montaż okien , schody wew, tynki, wylewki , elewacja. wiadomość na priw.
przy okazji sprzedam 30 sztuk gazet: MURATOR, dobre wnętrze, m jak mieszkanie 4 kąty, ładny dom za 70 zł. z roku 2016/2017 odbiór osobisty.

----------


## covallus

> Szukam ekipy do tynków maszynowych diamant/zeta. Anatak miał zjawić się na obmiar i słuch o nim zaginał. 
> Dzięki za polecenia


mój "generalny wykonawca" ma dobrą ekipę - nie wiem co prawda jak z terminami...
u mnie tynki schną - wygłaskane i ja jestem zadowolony; 
kierownik budowy nie miał uwag chociaż dwoił się i troił - chłopaki się postarali.


Cezary Paćko 608 846 814

----------


## anatak

> Szukam ekipy do tynków maszynowych diamant/zeta. Anatak miał zjawić się na obmiar i słuch o nim zaginał. 
> Dzięki za polecenia


jeszcze nie zaginął, cały czas pracuje, gdzie miał się pojawić na obmiar?

----------


## Sanka

o chyba biała lista fachowców więc jeżeli ktoś na to zasługuje to polecam. Jakbyś się wczytał to byś zrozumiał, że na początku roku robiłam remont pokoju dzieci stąd wpis o architekcie i firmie od mebli. A teraz stawialiśmy mały domek letniskowy w stanie surowym, zakładaliśmy na wiosnę ogrodzenie, wodę, mamy przetestowany skład z materiałami itd. to polecam tych którzy się sprawdzili a tych z którymi wolę się już nie spotkać nie będę tu obsmarowywać..... Firmę stawiającą nam domek też pewnie niedługo polecę tylko czekam aż mury wyschną. Więc bądź spokojny, nadal będę czytać wpisy innych szukając kontaktów i sama również postaram się pisać  :Smile:  i pytać o sprawdzonych fachowców z innych branży, jak będziemy szukać na dany etap.  :smile:

----------


## Sanka

To ja poproszę namiar na ekipę, która wykonuje SCHODY DREWNIANE zabiegowe do domku letniskowego w okolicach Radzymina. Chodzi o całą konstrukcję.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Niestety polecana mi firma Rom-Kon od gladzi gipsowej, nie ma wolnych terminow w interesujacym mnie okresie.

Czy w zwiazku z tym ktos jeszcze moze mi polecic jakas bardzo sprawdzona ekipe z terenow Warszawy i okolic? Chyba, ze z innej lokalizacji i na czas robot sprowadza sie na lokal  :smile:

----------


## PawelKowalski

Witam,
Szukam ślusarza który wykonałby konstrukcję drzwi wewnętrznych. To mają być drzwi pomiędzy wiatrołapem a salonem, dwuskrzydłowe. W ramie mają być osadzone szyby. 

Czy może ktoś polecić jakiegoś ślusarza?

Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## Nowakkkk

Drodzy czytelnicy,

Jest to mój pierwszy post na forum, zbierałem się do napisania tego jakieś 2 lata. Może i dobrze, bo z merytorycznego punktu widzenia jest to najwłaściwszy moment do wyrażenia swoich rekomendacji na białej liście. Chciałbym państwu zaprezentować doskonały skład budowlańców, który z pewnością poprowadzi Waszą budowę do pomyślnego końca. Na tej liście są osoby/firmy, które mogę w 100% polecić, jak ktoś był poprostu OK to go pominąłęm lub dopisałem jakiś komentarz.
Lista uporządkowana chronologicznie, wg. harmonogramu prac:

Projektant wnętrz - Artehouse - Artur Pieczara www.artehaus.pl
Projektant instalacji - GreenBever, Pani Karolina Kołodziejczyk www.greenbeaver.pl
Geodeta - Henryk Romańczyk 601 208 182
Kierownik budowy - Tomasz Hofman 603 123 326
Płyta Fundamentowa - Thomas Brinkmann http://brinkmann.com.pl/
Murarz (stan surowy) - Mirek Gencel 502 711 910
Konstrukcja dachu (wiązary) - Modern Dach (Wykonanie, montaż, opieka klienta - SUPER - chociaż następny wymieniony marudził, że pierwszy raz musiał po nich coś poprawiać) http://www.moderndach.pl/
Pokrycie dachu - Artur Sawicki 502 163 274
Wentylacja mechaniczna (rury + reku), DGP - Link Air, Krzysztof Gruziel http://www.linkair.pl/
Elektryka - Rafał Puchała http://www.rafsystem.com/
Alarm + inteligencja - arm.pl Robert Pieprzycki http://www.arm.pl/
Tynki C-W i wylewki - Bogdan 607 893 782
Kominek i zabudowa - Kratki.pl
Okna, drzwi, brama, parapety - Krzysztof Wycech http://www.aprel.pl/
Ocieplenie i wykończenie elewacji - Mariusz Wróbel 661 464 954
Wymiana gruntu, bruk, uporządkowanie działki, ogrodzenie - Marcin Onisk 661 655 300
Ocieplenie poddasza, wełna - MISIACZKI 502 469 645
Zabudowy GK, malowanie, wykończeniówka - Romuald Konieczka ROMKON 605 498 598
Łazienki, gres, glazura, ogólnie płytki - Robert Vadiol 664 837 837

Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę sprawdzić wykonane prace to zapraszam do kontaktu. Tel do mnie 516597757.

PS. Słabo u nich z terminami więc proponuję dzwonić z rok wcześniej (nie do wszystkich). Warto poczekać.

Grzegorz Nowak, Warszawa - Białołęka.

----------


## Kamila.

> Konstrukcja dachu (wiązary) - *Modern Dach* (Wykonanie, montaż, opieka klienta - SUPER - chociaż następny wymieniony marudził, że pierwszy raz musiał po nich coś poprawiać) http://www.moderndach.pl/


Tej firmy już nie ma - są opinie w wizytówce google i na opineo. https://www.opineo.pl/opinie/moderndach-pl
Pochlebne skończyły się jakieś dwa lata temu.

----------


## Marcin55

Na tą chwilę mogę polecić kilka kontaktów:

firmę z Radomia p. Pauliny Łysakowskiej w zakresie okien firmy Vetrex.
telefon: 535 335 635 mail: [email protected]

Świetny kontakt, szybka wycena, doradztwo na miejscu i przede wszystkim super szczelny montaż na budowie. 

Montaż okien jest pokazany na moim blogu:
http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/

Firmę od dachów tj. Pokrycia dachowe kowalscy z Józefowa - tel. do p. Bernarda 695 233 299, mail: [email protected]
Pokrycie wykonane z dachówki ceramicznej Brass Rubin 13V 
Wykonanie dachu również w moich wpisach w/w blogu - zero zastrzeżeń.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Bardzo dziękuję Panie Inwestorze za miłe słowo.

----------


## Bepo

Mamy za sobą pół roku ciężkiej pracy związanej z budową naszego domu, więc z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić kilka ekip.  :smile: 

C.S. BUD Sławomir Cichocki z Długiej Szlacheckiej - super majster, super ekipa, bardzo sprawnie murowali, doradzali, co można by poprawić, nie wystraszyli się wody po kostki na działce, tylko wykombinowali razem z kierbudem płytę pod ławami fundamentowymi. Do tego pan Sławek sprawnie i solidnie zespawał nam więźbę stalową, na której potem oparła się konstrukcja drewniana.

Dach-Pol z Kobiernego pod Mińskiem Maz. - braliśmy u nich dach(więźba + pokrycie), okna i drzwi wejściowe. Towar super jakości, cierpliwie znosili nasze marudzenia  :smile:  Jedynym etapem, do którego mamy drobne zastrzeżenia to więźba- panowie dłuuugo ją robili, a jak wróciliśmy z wakacji, to okazało się, że jest tylko zbita, a nie skręcona. Po kilku telefonach męża na budowie pojawił się szef ekipy cieślów i raz dwa więźbę skręcił. Samo pokrycie dachowe dekarze(inna ekipa, którą szczerze polecam) położyli dość szybko, z płaskiej blachy zrobili śliczne obróbki, dzięki którym dach wygląda elegancko. Obawiałam się, że obrobiony blachą komin będzie brzydki, a jest super! Mimo małego minusa związanego z cieślami Dach-Pol oceniam na 5-, bo zarówno dach, jak i okna wyglądają świetnie. A wyzwanie mieli nie małe, bo nasze największe okno ma 5m wysokości i 3m szerokości.  :smile: 

Jak znajdę namiary na elektryka i na pana, który robił nam zasypki i przywoził gruz, to także tutaj napiszę. Elektrycy całą instalację zrobili jak od linijki, wszystko jest w podłodze, więc nie muszę się bać, że jak zawieszę półkę, to wbiję się w kabel. Pan Leon od zasypek i wykopów z kolei zrobił nam solidny podjazd, podpowiedział, co musimy zrobić, aby się nie osypywał na naszej gliniasto-bagnistej działce i dzięki niemu nie mamy problemu z wjechaniem na działkę autem, a w okolicy nie jest to takie oczywiste.  :wink:

----------


## Abrox

Moi drodzy,

Czytam forum od kilku lat, ale nigdy nic tu jeszcze nie pisałam. Gdy kupiliśmy dom do wykończenia, sama szukałam kontaktów do polecanych wykonawców.
Wiem, że to mój pierwszy wpis i od razu polecanie wykonawców, ale nie jestem z tych, co prowadzą dziennik budowy i robią po kilka wpisów dziennie.
Po prostu uznałam, że warto polecać ludzi, z którymi z przyjemnością się współpracuje. 
Z resztą niektórzy z nich są tu wielokrotnie polecani przez innych.

1. Architekt wnętrz - p. *Roland Stańczyk (www.rsstudio.pl)* - wspaniały człowiek, który zaprojektował piękne wnętrza naszego domu
2. Wykonawca niemalże wszystkich prac wykończeniowych, p. *Krzysztof Burek (tel. 501 014 841)* - On i jego super ekipa najpierw zrobili niezłą rozpierduchę (wyburzenia, przeróbki wszelkich instalacji, wymiana niektórych okien, zabudowa poddasza, itp.), a później elegancko wszystko wykończyli od A do Z. Szybko i sprawnie. Bardzo dobra ekipa!
3. Stolarz meblowy - p. *Robert Bigda (tel. 660 714 484)* - wykonał nam wiele różnych zabudów - wysoki poziom usług.
4. Spec od zabezpieczeń *ZBYCH - p. Sławek Trojak (tel. 502 255 017)* - perfekcyjne wykonanie alarmu, kamer, automatyki domowej, systemu multiroom, internetu, anten. itp. a do tego nasz multi-doradca w wielu sprawach.

----------


## robertwojciechowski

elektryka mogę polecić Roberta Jawrycha z Legionowa, wprawdzie nie kładł mi całej elektryki ale poprawki zrobił solidnie. Kompletnie tego samego nie mogę napisać o słynnej ekipie forumowej od zabudów i GK -Misiaczkach.

----------


## Nefer

Fajnie zobaczyć po tylu latach tyle znanych Twarzy Dobrych Fachowców  :smile:

----------


## Airen

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania tynków gipsowych w okolicach Legionowa, na wiosnę. Polećcie proszę kogoś solidnego. Do tej pory najlepiej wypadł Budsystem  ROBERT SEROCZYŃSKI z Marek, ale nie wiem nic o jakości ich pracy.

Z mojej strony mogę polecić do tej pory:

-adaptacja projektu i formalności w starostwie 

Teresa Projektowanie Nadzory Teresa Łaciak
Wierzbowa 10, 05-126 Kąty Węgierskie 

-  SSO

Usługi Budowlane Kormex Marek Krupiński
ul. Zacisze 43, 05-124 Janówek Pierwszy

(solidny i słowny, zna się na fachu, aczkolwiek trzeba pilnować dokładności i trochę maruda  :wink:  )

-okna - Aprel

-hurtownie ABUD i Minox

----------


## Wyclef

Dzień dobry,

szukam generalnego wykonawcy do realizacji inwestycji na terenie Warszawy. Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma jakieś aktualne doświadczenia?
Pozdrawiam

Piotr

----------


## Marcin55

Witam,

Podaje kolejnych dwóch sprawdzonych wykonawców, którzy wykonywali prace na mojej budowie w Warszawie w Wawrze.

1. Hydraulik - Szymon, tel. 573-177-587 wykonywał hydraulikę od poziomu 0 do dalszych etapów, zarówno u mnie na budowie jak i u sąsiada. Pełen zakres, 100% podłogówka, kotłownia, Wod-kan, piony.


Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## maseka

Witam,
forum "podczytuję" już od ponad 2 lat. Po ponad rocznym oczekiwaniu na  odstępstwo mam PNB  :smile:  i teraz szukam  rzetelnej ekipy do budowy SSO malutkiego domu, a dokładniej jest to rozbudowa z przebudową, ponieważ postanowiliśmy z synem  ocalić od zapomnienia nasze letnie wakacje i nasz domek (na razie letni a potem docelowy) jest rozbudową i przebudową domku typu Brda. Budowa w okolicach Wyszkowa. Jakby ktoś był uprzejmy wskazać jakiś wykonawców byłabym niezmiernie wdzięczna
pozdrawiam
Maseka

----------


## suzanita

Witajcie,

poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy brukarskiej do wykonania podjazdu, ścieżek, schodów, tarasu. Najlepiej kompleksowa usługa - projekt, materiał, robocizna. 

Poludniowa strona Wawy , ktoś coś?

----------


## Maniek70

> Szukając architekta sprawdź w czym on czuje się najlepiej. Czy ten styl jest zbieżny z tym czego szukasz. Nie ograniczaj się tylko do jednego biura. Sprawdź w bezpośredniej rozmowie co Ci oferują i za ile. Usługa zaprojektowania naszego planu domu w różnych miejscach kosztował od kilku do 60k zł za projekt. 
> Polecam "Kasprowicz i Zaremba Architekci" z Legionowa. Ale akurat odległość w przypadku dobrego biura nie ma aż tak dużego znaczenia. W sumie mieliśmy kilkanaście spotkań. Często po kilka godzin. Można to było ograniczyć ale... nie chcieliśmy bo często rozmowy wchodziły w zupełnie inne, ciekawe tematy.


Zdecydowanie mogę polecić wymienianą firmę architektoniczną "Kasprowicz i Zaremba Architekci"  mającą biuro w Legionowie. Robię to z czystym sumieniem bo wykonali mi projekty już dwóch domów. Pierwszy w 2008 roku. Wybudowany już dawno i mieszkałem w nim z przyjemnością przez ponad 5 lat, więc z perspektywy tak długiego czasu użytkowania mogę już obiektywnie ocenić. Była mała przeróbka dachu wykonana już przez wykonawcę, ale poza tym nie znalazłem żadnych mankamentów.

Drugi dom właśnie kończę po ponad 1,5 rocznej batalii na trudnym rynku - "rynku wykonawcy". Ten dom też projektowała ta sama pracownia i nie mam w zasadzie zastrzeżeń.

Napisałem "batalii" bo jestem dosyć świadomym inwestorem a do tego bardzo wymagającym. Wymagającym, aby pion był pionem a poziom poziomem... 
Godz. 12.00 była godz. 12.00.  A wtorek- wtorkiem w umówionym tygodniu a nie tydzień lud dwa miesiące później.Wielokrotnie to zbyt duże wymaganie dla "świata budowlanego". Ale to temat do innego wątku.

Moja rada płynąca z życzliwości i doświadczeń - godziny poświęcone na określenie oczekiwań i zaprojektowanie domu "pod swoje oczekiwania" są niezmiernie ważne i dobry projekt to niezwykle istotny pierwszy krok w budowaniu. Pozwala oszczędzić potem wiele nerwów i pieniędzy.

Pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## Maniek70

W ramach rewanżu za uzyskane tutaj kontakty i namiary niektóre przydatne inne bezwartościowe, ale życie to zweryfikowało - napiszę kilka zdań...
...  tak z perspektywy prawie skończonego już drugiego domu i tego co zaobserwowałem w temacie wykonawców:

Główny problem aktualnie to nadmierny popyt a mało wykwalifikowanych pracowników - wykonawcy, nawet ci dobrzy lawirują między zleceniami, żeby je jakoś ogarnąć. Odchodzą im ludzie, czasami z dnia na dzień... Terminy się sypią, ilość prac się zwiększa a niedoszacowanie czasu powoduje, że w połowie jednej roboty już są opóźnieni na dwie kolejne...

Najlepsi wykonawcy jakich miałem to tacy, gdzie szef/właściciel firmy pracuje razem z nimi. Wtedy jest motywacja, właściwy nadzór.

Warto czekać na sprawdzonego wykonawcę nawet jeśli ma opóźnienie, bo robienie na szybko ekipą "z łapanki" skutkuje często tym, że robimy dwa razy i dodatkowo tracimy materiał... Przerabiałem to przy elewacji, gdzie po kilku miesięcznej obsuwie kilku ekip zdecydowałem: kto pierwszy rozstawi rusztowanie ten robi...
Oczywiście ekipa, która pierwsza rozstawiła rusztowanie też była z polecenia. Skutek : dwie ściany elewacji tynk do zerwania, skuwanie piaskowca, itp.  Finalnie 2 miesiące potem poprawianie i od nowa robiła ekipa, na którą już nie zaczekałem wystarczająco, bo bałem się, że jako kolejni się spóźnią lub w ogóle nie zjawią...

Ale nie należy też ulegać mitom i wierzyć rekomendacjom bezgranicznie. Rekomendacja jest tyle warta ile rekomendujący. Nie każdy ma te same wymagania....

Na zakończenie moje spostrzeżenia odnośnie niektórych forumowych wykonawców - mam  perspektywę 10 letnią, teraz (2016-2017), bo niektórych pamiętam lub znam jeszcze z poprzedniego budowania (2008-2010) :

Alarm - Zbych czyli Delta - współpraca przy domu nr 1 i potem serwisowanie systemu alarmowego:  pełen profesjonalizm, wart wydanych pieniędzy. Nie udało mi się z nim skontaktować przy drugim domu i dzięki temu poznałem innego polecanego tutaj specjalistę - P. Roberta Pieprzyckiego (arm.pl), który jest także absolutnie profesjonalistą w swym fachu, a przy tym bardzo sympatycznym i bezproblemowym fachowcem. Ogarnął system alarmowy w aktualnym domu. Super.

Tynki cementowo- wapienne - P. Bogdan Gąsior. Namiary na tym forum da się odnaleźć...Ręcznie robione, rzucane z patelni... :smile:  Super wykonanie, bezproblemowa współpraca. Było duże opóźnienie w realizacji, ale z przyczyn losowych, więc trudno mieć o to żal. Natomiast WARTO było czekać tynki super wykonane. Co więcej wiedząc, że mam problem z "wylewkami" bo zmieniłem z anhydrytu na tradycyjne Pan Bogdan ściągnął ekipę, która to ogarnęła naprawdę bardzo dobrze. Opóźnili się co prawda z wejściem do mnie dwa dni, bo były ulewy na koniec czerwca a ja miałem zaplanowany urlop z córką, więc zostawiłem im klucze i wyjechałem... Posadzki nie dosyć, że pięknie zrobione, to Pan Bogdan przyjeżdżał pielęgnować te wylewki, bo wiedział, że nie mogę wrócić z urlopu. Cuda się jednak zdarzają...  :smile:  Wielkie dzięki.

Elewacja - Opluwany tutaj w wielu postach figter1983 czy jakoś tak - czyli Pan Bartek. Uczciwie przyznam, że też miałem umowę z Astrobudem na wykonanie elewacji w czerwcu 2017, która nie została zrealizowana. Nie wnikam dlaczego Pan Andrzej zniknął i zostawił mnie i pewnie wielu innych na lodzie. Ale fakty są takie, że Pan Bartek zrobił wszystko co było możliwe, aby temat naprawić. 
Najpierw ekipa zastępcza (Sebastian), która podjęła się wykonania dostała rozszerzenie zakresu prac na Saskiej Kępie i wypięła się do mnie dupą... Nie nazwę tego inaczej jak ktoś jak smarkacz najpierw zwodzi przez miesiąc a na koniec nie ma odwagi podnieść słuchawki telefonu i powiedzieć, że nie wykona zlecenia... - Tak to o Panu Panie Sebastianie. Mam nadzieję, że ambasada wyszła pięknie.... :smile: 
Na koniec Pan Bartek (fighter) aby ratować twarz i sytuację wykopał spod ziemi ekipę "zamienną" Pan Wojtek i P. Mariusz. Przyznaję byłem odrobinę sceptyczny, ale stanęli na wysokości zadania i również nie zrujnowali mnie cenowo.
I wcale Pan Bartek nie płakał, że zamiast Caparola zrobili tynki Weber, bo poprawiali część po opisanej już ekipie "z polecenia", która narobiła totalnej partaniny. Tak więc jak widać nie zawsze jest tylko czarne lub białe... Poza tym, trudno mieć żal, że ktoś prowadzący hurtownię budowlaną ma model biznesowy oparty o ekipy, które zaopatruje w sprzedawany materiał. Dopóki to funkcjonuje na właściwym poziomie to czemu nie?... Nikt raczej nie pracuje za darmo. 

Dach płaski - Barel Management z południa Polski -  nie było nadmiernie tanio, ale za to terminowo, szybko, sprawnie i jak dotąd nic nie cieknie... :smile:  Dach z EPDM w jednym kawałku, dużo styropianu ze spadkami. Doskonała komunikacja z kierownictwem, zgrana i miła ekipa wykonująca.
Słabym punktem był tylko lokalnie wykorzystany do zrobienia obróbek Pan dekarz z Warszawy, ale poprawki zrobione bez słowa dyskusji przez ściągniętego ze Śląska firmowego dekarza z BM naprawiły usterki. Dobra robota.

Rekuperacja - Wieloch Wojciech firma Wojwent - profesjonalista, zaangażowany, pomocny.  Zna się na robocie i pracuje ze swoimi ekipami lub jeśłi wysyła chłopaków samych to takich, którzy mają pojęcie. Jeśli pojawią się usterki lub błędy w montażu co czasem się zdarza - nie dyskutuje z inwestorem tylko poprawia bez zwłoki. Szacunek.

Stan surowy - Bed Bud Pan Staszek i ekipa - solidni wykonawcy z południa, znają się na robocie. Nie budują błyskawicznie, ale za to dokładnie. Dom z Ytonga zbudowali bez zarzutu, równo co przy stanach surowych się rzadko zdarza bo przeważnie inwestor słyszy:  ściany wewn. to tynkarz Panu wyrówna, a zewnętrzne to pan się nie martwi, styropian zakryje... 
U mnie była ściana jednowarstwowa, więc styropian nic nie przykrywał... Ale Pan Staszek z ekipą zbudowali mega dokładnie zarówno ściany zewnętrzne jak i wewnętrzne... Dziękuję.

Okna - Oknoplus - Pani Danuta firma Protect Warszawa ul. Popularna - ładne i dobre okna w sensownej cenie. Żadnych trików jakie stosują niektóre inne firmy, typu szyby o gorszej przejrzystości, mieszanie współczynnikami szyba/całe okno,rabaty stopniowane, etc.  Planowo i bezproblemowo.
Montażysta P. Krzysztof to ogromny atut super dokładny i profesjonalny ciepły montaż + ciepłe parapety. Również ciepły montaż drzwi wejściowych kompozytowych Vikking (Termoskot) - perfekcyjnie.

A wiem z autopsji, że najlepsze okna można schrzanić słabą ekipą montażową o czym się przekonałem przy pierwszym domu - okna Schuco od forumowego Jareko. 

Ogrodzenie - wykonanie na wymiar: brama wjazdowa, furtki, słupki, panele - Pan Krzysztof - WAWMAR - Warszawa Wilanów ul. Rosy - sprawnie i fachowo.
Drobne usterki jakie się zdarzają, usuwane niezwłocznie. Ekipa montażowa - P. Adam z kolegą - dokładnie, sprawnie i z zaangażowaniem. Miałem wyrzuty sumienia, że pomimo sporego mrozu nie odwołali umówionego montażu. Wszystko równo i z rozumnym użyciem niwelatora. Dziękuję.

Nie podaję numerów kontaktowych - kto będzie zainteresowany to sobie wygoogluje, lub znajdzie we wcześniejszych postach.

Na zakończenie darmowa porada dla budujących: NIC NIE ZASTĄPI ZAANGAŻOWANIA I OBECNOŚCI NA BUDOWIE INWESTORA, KTÓRY CZUJNYM OKIEM SPRAWDZI A SWOJĄ OSOBĄ ZMOTYWUJE WYKONAWCÓW DO DOKŁADNOŚCI...  :smile: 

PS Mam opinię bardzo wymagającego inwestora... :smile:  Tynkarze podczas "castingu" i nie tylko oni - wymiękali jak widzieli, że wyjmuję dwumetrową poziomnicę (łatę) i nie waham się jej użyć...

----------


## .:Paco:.

Witam

Szukam firmy do zaluzji fasadowych - ktoś cos może ma jakas firme z mazowieckiego, lubelskiego, lodzkiego  - tzn gdziekolwiek co zamontuje pod Warszawa :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## finlandia

> Witam
> 
> Szukam firmy do zaluzji fasadowych - ktoś cos może ma jakas firme z mazowieckiego, lubelskiego, lodzkiego  - tzn gdziekolwiek co zamontuje pod Warszawa
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Okno Haus z Raszyna (biuro prowadzi Jareko). Na pewno mają duże doświadczenie w żaluzjach.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Okno Haus z Raszyna (biuro prowadzi Jareko). Na pewno mają duże doświadczenie w żaluzjach.


Nie kwestionuje wiedzy i umiejętności jareko ale niestety Awilux (=oknohaus) ma na wiele rzeczy ceny z kosmosu bo są nastawieni na rynki zachodnie dlatego szukam dalej....

----------


## suzanita

Poniżej kolejna rekomendacja:


*VADIOL* - glazura, no cóż, miał co u nas robić...  :cool:  200m2 podłóg, 3 łazienki kompleksowo, pralnia, kotłownia, przeróbki instalacji  itp. Generalnie po wyjściu Vadiola możemy się wprowadzać  :wink:  *Ocena maksymalna !* 

Generalnie podejmując współpracę z Vadiolem można skupić się jedynie na wyborze płytek czy sprzętów/wyposażenia łazienek - resztą nie musimy się przejmować bo wiadomo, ze będzie wykonane na najwyższym poziomie. Wszystko przemyślane, na bieżąco konsultowane, wyliczone, sprawdzone, żeby nie było niespodzianek, szanowanie materiału. Przeróbki? Nie ma najmniejszego problemu! Vadiol chyba nie zna sformułowania "nie da się"  :cool:

----------


## gosiasad

Poszukuję dobrego hydraulika do skończenia i poprawek, które wyszły w trakcie pierwszego roku grzania (całość - ogrzewanie podłogowe).
Mignął mi namiar na polecanych wcześniej hydraulików i oczywiście jak potrzebuję to nie mogę znaleźć.

----------


## suzanita

Ma-Box Michał Jurczak

----------


## Rom-Kon

Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowo Pani Inwestor!

----------


## strix

> Poszukuję dobrego hydraulika.


Jak powyżej równiez niezmiennie polecam do ogrzewania i hydrauliki p. Michała Jurczaka - Ma-box z Jaktorowa www.ma-box.pl . Również do rekuperacji na systemach Zehnder + jeśli trzeba od razu zrobią system odkurzacza centralnego przy jednym kuciu pod rury CO. Dobieranie rozwiązań poparte wiedzą, kompleksowe wykonanie, tylko dobre materiały (warto patrzeć na wyceny i szczegóły - inni wyceniają ostatniio bazując na chińskim chłamie -  stąd różnice w cenach - pójdzie pod podłogę, klient zapłaci 5 lat napewno wytrzyma...) Tu mamy ofertę na częściach KAN itp najlepszych producentów. 
Kultura pracy i robota. np. Dziury przelotowe w stropie robione specjalnymi wiertnicami a nie wywalanie dziur młotem udarowym w stropie, odpowiednie narzędzia zaciskowe zgodne z technologią a nie jakieś patenty na sznurek - takie różne szczegóły, ale to powoduje, że cały obraz naprawdę zupełnie inny u innych wykonawców.

pozdro
strix

----------


## martom85

Dzień dobry  do remontu kuchni poszukuję:
1. Wykonawcy mebli na wymiar, 
2. Wykonawcy blatów granitowych
3. Elektryka\montażysty

Z góry dziękuję za polecenia.
Pozdrawiam
Marcin

----------


## vadiol

> Drodzy czytelnicy,
> 
> Jest to mój pierwszy post na forum, zbierałem się do napisania tego jakieś 2 lata. Może i dobrze, bo z merytorycznego punktu widzenia jest to najwłaściwszy moment do wyrażenia swoich rekomendacji na białej liście. Chciałbym państwu zaprezentować doskonały skład budowlańców, który z pewnością poprowadzi Waszą budowę do pomyślnego końca. Na tej liście są osoby/firmy, które mogę w 100% polecić, jak ktoś był poprostu OK to go pominąłęm lub dopisałem jakiś komentarz.
> 
> Łazienki, gres, glazura, ogólnie płytki - Robert Vadiol 664 837 837
> 
> Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę sprawdzić wykonane prace to zapraszam do kontaktu. Tel do mnie 516597757.
> 
> 
> ...


Dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## autorus

Mogę tylko potwierdzić :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Witam,

Czy ktoś może polecić montera gruntowych pomp ciepła? Szukam kogoś kto rzetelnie podejdzie do tematu, a nie zedrze jak za zboże. Rozjazd cenowy w tej branży jest ogromny. Dostałem wycenę na montaż pompy ecopower wyższy niż na montaż Nibe...

----------


## vadiol

> Poniżej kolejne dwie rekomendacje, dobrze znanych tu fachowców:
> 
> *ROM-KON* - zakres prac obejmował kompleksowe wykonanie i wykończenie sufitów podwieszanych + docieplenie garażu i dachu nad klatką schodową. *Ocena maksymalna !* 
> 
> Z tego etapu prac byliśmy tak zadowoleni, że kontynuujemy współpracę z wykończeniem ścian ( przygotowanie pod malowanie i malowanie ), montaż parapetów + kilka innych wykończeniowych tematów. 
> Aktualnie in progress więc ocena tego etapu za jakiś czas 
> 
> 
> *VADIOL* - glazura, no cóż, miał co u nas robić...  200m2 podłóg, 3 łazienki kompleksowo, pralnia, kotłownia, przeróbki instalacji  itp. Generalnie po wyjściu Vadiola możemy się wprowadzać  *Ocena maksymalna !* 
> ...


Bardzo dziękuję

----------


## thoreg

> Witam,
> 
> Czy ktoś może polecić montera gruntowych pomp ciepła? Szukam kogoś kto rzetelnie podejdzie do tematu, a nie zedrze jak za zboże. Rozjazd cenowy w tej branży jest ogromny. Dostałem wycenę na montaż pompy ecopower wyższy niż na montaż Nibe...


U mnie robił jasiek. Pompa Ecopower. Jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Owczar

Dzięki za info. Wykonuje też pionowe kolektory?

----------


## thoreg

Nie, tylko poziome.

----------


## Owczar

Szkoda, u mnie za mała działka na poziomy. Ale dzięki za info!

----------


## Markowy_lawendowy

Witam forumowiczów.

Pierwszy post. Budowa drugiego domu ale z dala od pierwszego. Dla mnie to nowy rynek wykonawców, czyli wszystko od początku.

Chcę rozpocząć jesienią tego roku.
Poszukuję sprawdzonych ekipy/ekip do:

- płyty fundamentowej
- SSO

Lokalizacja: MARKI

----------


## gosiasad

Jesienią, tego roku ??????
Nie będzie łatwo. Niemniej polecam:
SSO - Mirek Gencel

----------


## Rajmund26

#elektryk
Polecam elektryka:
Usługi Elektryczne Jarosław Subdysiak
tel.: 513-236-461

Namiar na niego dostałem przypadkowo, ponieważ "mój" elektryk mnie wystawił. Bardzo konkretny, rzeczowy i co najważniejsze słowny. Cała elektryka w domu 200m2 zrealizowana w 2 dni. Wszystko równo i na koniec czysto. Oczywiście potrafił doradzić konkretne rozwiązania. Realizuje zlecenia praktycznie tylko z polecenia.

----------


## Slawko123

> .............Cała elektryka w domu 200m2 zrealizowana w 2 dni. Wszystko równo i na koniec czysto. ...............


nie wierze, chyba, ze to 3gniazdka na krzyż z 2 punktami świetlnymi.

----------


## Rajmund26

Też nie wierzyłem jak mówili, że tyle zajmie.  Byłem bardzo sceptycznie nastawiony inaczej bym ich tu nie wpisywał. Raczej byłem gotowy wpisać ich na czarną listę. Bardzo duże zaskoczenie.

220 punktów. gniazdko/oświetlenie/LAN - tablica/przyłącze
6 ludzi to robiło od 7 rano. Drugiego dnia zakończyli o 21....
Jutro będę na budowie to porobię parę zdjęć.

----------


## autorus

Chciałbym jeszcze pochwalić firmę *Peiter Automatic* która montowała mi napęd do bramy.
Pełen profesjonalizm. Wyszło lepiej niż myślałem a to rzadkość.
Trochę się przy nich wynudziłem,  bo jak coś wymyśliłem to oni zrobili już lepiej. 
Nic się nie da poradzić, już tacy są  :smile:

----------


## WiktorB

Czy ma ktoś namiar na dobrego architekta do planu przebudowy domu z zachodniego mazowieckiego?

----------


## RAPczyn

> Czy ma ktoś namiar na dobrego architekta do planu przebudowy domu z zachodniego mazowieckiego?


Co prawda trochę dalej na zachód ale ja współpracuję z Pracownią Proporcji arch. Adam Dudko i polecam.

----------


## ratagnar

Witam,
moze ktos polecic jakiegos speca od wentylacji i ogrzewania ?
W budynku jest trochę pogmatwana instalacja.
Interesuje mnie ktoś kto udzieliłby konsultacji w sprawie doboru grzejników, wentylacji, oraz sprawdził stan instalacji grzewczej. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## .:Paco:.

Czesc 
A ja szukam ekipy do wybudowania ogrodzenia - poki co tyl i boki. Ogrodzenie panelowe z podmurowka lana bo teren nierówny....Jak macie jakies ekipy to czekam :smile:

----------


## szymku

Pierwszy post na zakończenie budowy pierwszego domu na południowych rubieżach Warszawy, za Powsinem. Trwało to 1,5 roku i przebiegło w zasadzie bezboleśnie (choć wysiłek znaczny), a to w znacznej mierze dzięki temu wątkowi, skąd wziąłem namiary na większość wykonawców.
Dlatego też chciałbym zamieści poniżej moje rekomendacje:

- geodeta - Arkadiusz Skrojny 506 648 957 - krótko zwięźle i bezproblemowo

- prace ziemne, piach, kruszywo, koparka - Andrzej Bukat 603 645 124 - dobry kontakt, dobre ceny, szybkie terminy i pomoc w sytuacjach awaryjnych

- beton - Budokrusz Mysiadło - beton brałem od nich 3 razy (ławy, ściany fundamentowe, chudziak) - mają stale młyn i rożnie z terminami, ale dają 8% VAT i beton naprawdę dobrej jakości . Na strop wziąłem od konkurencji i nie ma porównania - chudziak z Budokrusz robił lepsze wrażenie niż rzekomy B25, który mam na stropie.

- stan surowy plus konstrukcja dachu, deskowanie i papowanie, izolacja pozioma chudziaka - polecany tutaj Stanisław Komoń z ekipą - 606 555 756 - chyba najlepsza ekipa jaką miałem na budowie, duże doświadczenie, dobre tempo no i przede wszystkim myślą jak budują. Projekt miałem adaptowany z Archona, "trochę" niedopracowany. Jak był problem to dostawałem telefon od p. Staszka, czy chcę mieś 35 cm schodek na balkon, albo czy korytarz na piętrze szerokości 90 cm to nie za mało itp. Takich sytuacji było dziesiątki i zawsze dowiadywałem się na czym polega problem, jak temu zaradzić, tak bym mógł (czasami z kierbudem) podjąć decyzję co dalej.Co do konstrukcji dachu to dekarz chwalił, mówił że praktycznie nie musi korygować płaszczyzn na łatach i rzadko taki dach się trafia. Do tego nie piją, nie przeklinają, no i po prostu zwyczajnie bardzo mili ludzie.

- hydraulika, przyłącza wod kan, gaz, piec z instalacją, ogrzewanie podłogowe i kaloryfery - Robert Knyziak 501 159 152 - znakomity fachowiec, wszystkie roboty wykonane terminowo a część (na prośbę inwestora) nawet przed terminem. Konkretnie i na temat.

- elektryka, instalacja sieciowa, alarmowa, pogodowa, domofon etc tablica rozdzielcza - Pan Krzysztof 601 377 069 - duża wiedza, odporność na zachcianki inwestora i szybkie tempo i fachowe doradztwo. Sama zaś instalacja równiutko, pod linijkę, narożniki popodkuwane, wszystko zabezpieczone, tablica szczegółowo opisana.

- tynki cementowo wapienne - Jan Majewski - 606 977 872 - tynki wyszły świetnie i żadnego "naciagania" metrów i naprawdę polecam.

- wylewki miksokret – Patryk Zwierz –503907488 – w 12 godzin ogarnęli 210 m wylewek na 2 piętrach, które wyszły idealnie równe i mocne. Czego więcej chcieć?

- dekarz Krzysztof Pietrzyk 506 065 302 - cała ekipa liczy chyba 7 osób i tempo w jakim prowadzą prace jest naprawdę imponujące. To trzeba zobaczyć jak podjeżdża samochód, wyrastają drabiny i każdy członek ekipy, praktycznie niezależnie od innych (no dobra - czasami w parze) robi co do niego należy, bez żadnego naradzania, dumania, bez słowa i to w jakimś olimpijskim tempie. Pełna profeska.

- rekuperacja Tomasz Brzeczkowski 603 095 687 - początkowo się wahałem, bo Pan Tomasz ma sporo przeciwników na różnych forach, Niemniej temat rekuperacji zna doskonale, potrafi doradzić, wyjaśnić, podpowiedzieć i oferuje rozsądne ceny. Oczywiście wywołałem zgorszenie jak oznajmiłem, ze montuje piec gazowy zamiast ogrzewania elektrycznego, ale jak już ustaliliśmy, że w tym temacie mnie  nie przekona to o reszcie mogę się wypowiadać w samych superlatywach

-  montaż rekuperatora  i kanałów wentylacji- pan Krzysztof - 660 425 953 - szybko dobrze i z głową wykonana usługa. 

- ocieplenie elewacji i tynki zewnętrzne - pan Krzysztof z ekipą 607 442 905 - tytani pracy, elewacja wykonana dokładnie i bardzo estetycznie i w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Pan Krzysztof po zrobieniu jednej pracy był rozchwytywany w całej okolicy, co o czymś świadczy.

- regipsy i docieplenie poddasza - pan Krystian 530 114 596 - mimo młodego wieku, bardzo duża wiedza i naprawdę wysoka jakość prac oraz przywiązanie do szczegółów, zwracanie uwagi na ciągłość izolacji i ocieplenia, co w tej działce jest raczej ważne. Minusem było przesunięcie terminu zakończenia prac spowodowane częściowo czynnikami obiektywnymi (zlecone prace dodatkowe, warunki pogodowe) a częściowo chyba nietrafioną kalkulacją czasu wykonania - parę sufitów było do zabudowy na wysokości 6 metrów i zajęło to więcej czasu niż wykonawca przewidywał. Niemniej efekt końcowy b. dobry i polecić trzeba.

Schody - Pan Robert - 790 262 576 - schody w całości drewniane wyszły super. Estetyka, profesjonalizm, dokładność i jakość na najwyższym poziomie. Na moją prośbę udało sie również przyspieszyć termin realizacji, co również warto zaznaczyć.

Kuchnia - Pan Sylwester 609 771 505 - namiar od znajomych, u których wykonał już 2 kuchnie. Obie po paru latach mieszkania wyglądają jak nowe. Nasza też wyszła pięknie i ogólnie pełne zadowolenie.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję wszystkim za niniejszy wątek. Bez niego budowa trwałaby 2 razy dłużej i pewnie kosztowała 5 razy tyle nerwów.
Liczę, że być może moja lista pomoże komuś w sprawnym budowaniu.

Jakby były jakieś pytania to jestem do dyspozycji.

--------------------------------------
Edit:
Zapomniałem polecić dostawcę okien PCV czyli Fabryka Okien Warka
W porównaniu do cen warszawskich dostałem ofertę o 8 tys. niższą na najlepszym profilu Schuco. Termin realizacji dotrzymany, pełna dyspozycyjność, montaż sprawny. Tu uwaga  - w  trakcie wstawiania okna tarasowego wysokiego na 6m, monter stwierdził, że jego zdaniem, mimo wstawionych profili stalowych i poszerzeń jest ono dosyć wiotkie. Sprzedawca jednak stanął na wysokości zadania i w porozumieniu z Schuco wykonał w ciągu 3 tygodni wzmocnienie stalowe, które po zamontowaniu do oprawy okiennej dodatkowo usztywniło okno. Oczywiście wzmocnienie jest zamaskowane profilem w kolorze okien i jako takie w żaden sposób nie wpływa na estetykę. Zatem mimo małego potknięcia sprzedawca zdał test z rękojmi i wywiązał się ze swoich obowiązków w 100%. Godny polecenia.

----------


## ratagnar

Ktoś może polecić jakiegoś dobrego w miarę taniego glazurnika (oczywiście rozumiem że jakość się ceni, po prostu bez cen z kosmosu) wykonującego zlecenia na terenie Warszawy ?
Vadiol i Wingerman niestety odpadają ze względu na brak wolnych terminów.

----------


## agb

Szukam firmy sprzedającej i montującej okna MS w mazowieckim. Możecie polecić kogoś?

----------


## finlandia

> Szukam firmy sprzedającej i montującej okna MS w mazowieckim. Możecie polecić kogoś?


W Nadarzynie jest dość znany diler (nie pamiętam nazwy) a znam Patio w Wesołej na Trakcie Brzeskim. Kiedyś jeszcze Oculux na Białołęce. Firmy znam mniej lub bardziej, ale to nie znaczy że dam za nich głowę (to już musi być kwestia indywidualnego wyboru )

----------


## gosiasad

> Ja o p. Komoniu mam całkowicie odmienne zdanie. Widać na każdej budowie jego zachowanie zmienia się o 180 stopni. Znalazłam jego ekipę na forum muratora. Wierzyłam, że budowa potoczy się bezproblemowo. Niestety, po przejściach z nimi na budowie, podchodzę do polecanych tu fachowców z perspektywy ograniczonego zaufania,


I słusznie  :wink: 
My też niestety mieliśmy kilka wpadek

----------


## szymku

> Ja o p. Komoniu mam całkowicie odmienne zdanie. Widać na każdej budowie jego zachowanie zmienia się o 180 stopni. Znalazłam jego ekipę na forum muratora. Wierzyłam, że budowa potoczy się bezproblemowo. Niestety, po przejściach z nimi na budowie, podchodzę do polecanych tu fachowców z perspektywy ograniczonego zaufania,


Ograniczone zaufanie jest podstawą. Jak mawiał bodajże Stalin - kontrola najwyższą formą zaufania  :smile: . Ja osobiście uważam się za upierdliwego inwestora. Zawsze miałem mnóstwo pytań, konkretnych oczekiwań i jak coś budziło moje wątpliwości to szybko je przekazywałem. I tak z każda ekipą po kolei.

A co konkretnie p. Staszek u Pani nawywijał?

Pytam, bo moja dobra opinia o nim wynika nie tylko z obserwacji własnych, ale też pokrywa się ze zdaniem kierownika budowy kontrolującego prace, wspomnianej ekipy dekarskiej, ale też tynkarzy (proste mury) i innych ekip, wchodzących później...

----------


## Halszka

Szymku, zgadza się - ekipa p. Komonia jest w porządku technicznie. Niestety, przynajmniej u mnie, mieli tendencje do zawalania terminów, odkładania ponownego przyjazdu na budowę ciągle na później, przez co moja budowa ciągnęła się miesiącami. Sąsiedzi w końcu zaczęli przychodzić do mnie z namiarami na swoje ekipy budowlane  :Smile:  Ostatecznie zdecydowałam, że budowę skończy ekipa p. Komonia, bo faktycznie - murarkę robią dobrze, więźbę też, a zmiana ekipy to nie taka prosta sprawa i wcale nie musiałaby wyjść mi na dobre. Jednak więźba robiona zimą, w opadach śniegu, a potem papowanie mokrych desek doprowadziło do tego, że wysychające deski pokurczyły się i porozrywały papę. Powstały duże dziury i trzeba to naprawić, a to dodatkowy koszt. który muszę teraz ponieść.
Szczerze, to z perspektywy czasu stanowczo stwierdzam, że budowa domu w obecnych czasach to droga przez mękę. Najlepsze ekipy mają terminy pozajmowane na parę lat do przodu, w większości składów budowlanych stoi ten sam materiał budowlany, chociaż producentów jest dużo więcej. Nie wiem, czemu właścicielom składów nie przychodzi do głowy postawić na współpracę z małymi, polskimi producentami naprawdę dobrych materiałów. Za dobrym drewnem na więźbę zjeździłam kilkadziesiąt km. Praktycznie do każdego składu musiałam jeździć po co innego, za każdy transport płacić osobno i na każdy osobno czekać na budowie. Wśród instalatorów też trafiają się ludzie z dziwnymi przekonaniami, którzy uważają np., że odpowietrzenie kanalizacji może kończyć się na nieużytkowym poddaszu, a szambo niepotrzebuje wywiewki. Jakby człowiek sam nie doczytał, że lepiej tak nie robić, to by na to poszedł.
Nasz system podatkowy dla prywatnych firm typu ekipy budowlane też nie działa na korzyść inwestorów. Wymusza na ekipach pracę przy wielu budowach jednicześnie - badziej dla zysku, niż ze względu na jakość sztuki budowlanej. Inwestorzy później odbijają to sobie podczas wykończeniówki, ale to już tylko kosmetyka. Podstawa to przemyślana budowa z solidnych materiałów, z zachowaniem przerw konstrukcyjnych, przy najlepszej pogodzie, a nie wbijanie się w tryby maszyny produkcyjnej. Tylko czy w naszej rzeczywistości to w ogóle możliwe?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich - forumowiczów i ekipy budowlane. Rozpisałam się i trochę mnie już nerwy przeszły. Nie dajmy się zwariować.

----------


## Bepo

> Szukam firmy sprzedającej i montującej okna MS w mazowieckim. Możecie polecić kogoś?


Nie wiem, czy mają MS, bo braliśmy Dako, ale jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni ze współpracy z Dach-Polem z Kobiernego. https://dach-pol.pl/

----------


## PaRa

> Szukam firmy sprzedającej i montującej okna MS w mazowieckim. Możecie polecić kogoś?


 Jak szukałem okien to byłem w punkcie z oknami MS w Piasecznie na Dworcowej chyba, do transakcji nie doszło ale dobre wrażenie pozostało ( trzeba trafić na faceta / szefa ).

----------


## agb

Miałem tam właśnie wysłać. Dzięki. W Nadarzynie byłem i rozmowa też przyjemna i mają duży wybór. Tj. okna, drzwi, bramy i żaluzje i można na własne oczy zobaczyć.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Szymku, zgadza się - ekipa p. Komonia jest w porządku technicznie. Niestety, przynajmniej u mnie, mieli tendencje do zawalania terminów, odkładania ponownego przyjazdu na budowę ciągle na później, przez co moja budowa ciągnęła się miesiącami. Sąsiedzi w końcu zaczęli przychodzić do mnie z namiarami na swoje ekipy budowlane  Ostatecznie zdecydowałam, że budowę skończy ekipa p. Komonia, bo faktycznie - murarkę robią dobrze, więźbę też, a zmiana ekipy to nie taka prosta sprawa i wcale nie musiałaby wyjść mi na dobre. Jednak więźba robiona zimą, w opadach śniegu, a potem papowanie mokrych desek doprowadziło do tego, że wysychające deski pokurczyły się i porozrywały papę. Powstały duże dziury i trzeba to naprawić, a to dodatkowy koszt. który muszę teraz ponieść.
> Szczerze, to z perspektywy czasu stanowczo stwierdzam, że budowa domu w obecnych czasach to droga przez mękę. Najlepsze ekipy mają terminy pozajmowane na parę lat do przodu, w większości składów budowlanych stoi ten sam materiał budowlany, chociaż producentów jest dużo więcej. Nie wiem, czemu właścicielom składów nie przychodzi do głowy postawić na współpracę z małymi, polskimi producentami naprawdę dobrych materiałów. Za dobrym drewnem na więźbę zjeździłam kilkadziesiąt km. Praktycznie do każdego składu musiałam jeździć po co innego, za każdy transport płacić osobno i na każdy osobno czekać na budowie. Wśród instalatorów też trafiają się ludzie z dziwnymi przekonaniami, którzy uważają np., że odpowietrzenie kanalizacji może kończyć się na nieużytkowym poddaszu, a szambo niepotrzebuje wywiewki. Jakby człowiek sam nie doczytał, że lepiej tak nie robić, to by na to poszedł.
> Nasz system podatkowy dla prywatnych firm typu ekipy budowlane też nie działa na korzyść inwestorów. Wymusza na ekipach pracę przy wielu budowach jednicześnie - badziej dla zysku, niż ze względu na jakość sztuki budowlanej. Inwestorzy później odbijają to sobie podczas wykończeniówki, ale to już tylko kosmetyka. Podstawa to przemyślana budowa z solidnych materiałów, z zachowaniem przerw konstrukcyjnych, przy najlepszej pogodzie, a nie wbijanie się w tryby maszyny produkcyjnej. Tylko czy w naszej rzeczywistości to w ogóle możliwe?
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich - forumowiczów i ekipy budowlane. Rozpisałam się i trochę mnie już nerwy przeszły. Nie dajmy się zwariować.


Mi tez p Staszek budowal dom a później u szymku. Z ekipami tak jest, ze terminy sa zmienne szczegolnie przy pracach na zewnątrz - zdarzają się zimy, ze można postawić caly dom albo i kompletnie nic nie zrobić. Ja polecam p. Staszka bo to dobry uczciwy człowiek, ma glowe na karku i naprawdę dobrze buduje...jak widzi bledy to dzwoni, wyjasnia robi tak aby było dobrze a nie się martwic czy cos później nie peknie albo się nie zgra i już kilku tutaj bardzo polecanych kierownikow budowy zna jego, ze nawet nie przyjezdzaja tylko prosza o zdjęcia. Z terminami tak ma obsuwy - sam miałem bo pogoda zawalila ale planując budowę trzeba do tego się przyzwyczaić na każdym etapie budowy a często jest tez tak, ze inwestorzy sami zmieniają albo cos dokladaja.

Jeśli ktoś szuka uczciwej i solidnej ekipy to p Staszek jest dobrym wyborem. Terminowo tez się stara ale jak ma obsuwy to musi niekiedy kilka budów na raz - tzn np. zalewa lawy na nowej budowie i jak schną to konczy scianki działowe na poprzedniej. Już kilku znajomym wybudowal domy i wszyscy zadowoleni :smile:  Buduje wlasnie sąsiadowi a mi otwiera codziennie okna aby tynki schly :smile: 

Każdy musi przejść przez swoje niemniej na tej liscie czesc polecanych powinno zmienić dzial na "Szara liste" albo "czarna" ale to już każdy sobie wyrobi zdanie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek Pe

Witam wszystkich,

Czy możecie polecić wykonawców do następujących prac:
- tynki cementowo-wapienne
- posadzki cementowe
- pokrycie dachu płaskiego z obróbką blacharską
- elewacja zewnętrzna wentylowana - płyty włókno-cement, oraz elementy drewniane lub drewno-podoben

Szukam firm solidnych, dotrzymujących terminów i w rozsądnej cenie,

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Jarek Pe

Witaj _ZBYCH_

Czy możesz polecić wykonawcę do:
- tynki cementowo-wapienne
- posadzki cementowe
- pokrycie dachu płaskiego
- elewacja zewnętrzna wentylowana (płyta włókno-cement) i tradycyjna
- elewacja zewnętrzna drewniana lub drewno podobna

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Placeks

Szanowni
Potrzebuję sprawdzoną ekipę zajmująca się pianowaniem poddasza a może i chudziaka na gruncie (to jescze w sferze decyzji)
Czy polecicie kogoś z Mazowsza ?

----------


## natka24

Czy ktos moze polecic jakiegos specjaliste do oceny stanu domu przed ew. Zakupem. Warszawa

----------


## element napływowy

> 3. Stolarz meblowy - p. *Robert Bigda (tel. 660 714 484)* - wykonał nam wiele różnych zabudów - wysoki poziom usług.


Przepraszam, ale mam zupełnie odmienne zdanie odnośnie "wysokiego" poziomu usług. W kuchni przy idealnie równych ścianach i kątach prostych mam brak spasowania między górą a dołem o niecały centymetr. I boli, jak się patrzy, że dół schodzi się ze ścianą, a góra już nie... bo tak się korpusy złożyły. W przypadku innego mebla też jest brak pionu, bo wylewka jest krzywo. Fakt, ale to można było dół mebla odpowiednio podciąć albo skorygować jakąś nóżką - tylko wtedy pracy jest więcej, a tak to ja zostaję z prostymi ścianami i meblami odchodzącymi od ściany... Do tego część decyzji podejmowanych bez uzgodnień z inwestorem i fatalny kalendarz tzn. terminy niedotrzymywane i prace przeciągane.

----------


## asc

witam serdecznie,

Czy mogę prosić o polecenie stolarza z okolic Warszawy, który mógłby zająć się przygotowaniem zestawu szaf i szafek do wykańczanego mieszkania?

----------


## Anulkaigucio

Witam,
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy domu w okolicach Piaseczna. Jesienią chcielibyśmy wybudowac stan 0, tak żeby wiosną ruszyć już pełną parą.
Będziemy wdzięczni za namiary na kilka firm

----------


## martingg

ja planuje za rok-dwa zacząć i zbieram info od solidnych ekip nikt nie miał na ten rok terminu, każdy to minimum połowa przyszłego roku a "wychwalani" fachowcy to juz 2020, ale życze powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## martingg

https://www.facebook.com/fullbud.andrzej Fullbud ktoś może zna? jakieś opinie?

----------


## Rajmund26

TEKA czy ktoś się z nim kontaktował? nie odbiera telefonu

----------


## egon64

> TEKA czy ktoś się z nim kontaktował? nie odbiera telefonu


Tak. Wykonywał u mnie posadzkę. Nie polecam. 
- wylewka nie dotarta w wielu miejscach 
- bardzo nierówna
- pod bramą garażową mam szparę ok. pół centymetra 

Dziwię się, że takie osoby są na białej liście wykonawców.

----------


## g_s

Moi drodzy, czy bylibyście w stanie polecić dobrą ekipę do zrobienia elewacji (najlepiej taką, która robiła w niezbyt odległym terminie wstecz)?
Niestety z Ewbud kontakt jest fatalny - brak jakiejkolwiek wyceny od kwietnia pomimo obietnic, a w ostatnim czasie brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu - odbierania tel/odpowiedzi na SMS.

----------


## kindas

Artur Sawicki, często polecany dekarz na tym forum, osoba tak niepoważna, że brak słów. Umówiliśmy się pół roku temu na zrobienie dachu, miesiąc temu dekarz zmienił termin z powodu opóźnień o miesiąc ... finalnie, miał rozpocząć pracę w poniedziałek, jest sobota a pan mówi, że nie wykona dachu bo są prace blacharskie a on nie ma czasu bo ma następne roboty. Pomimo tłumaczenia, że przecież termin uzgodniony, materiały zamówione i zapłacone przyjadą, pan tylko wspomniał, że przeprasza i że na pewno znajdziemy teraz innego dekarza. Tak złego "fachowca" dawno nie spotkałem, winna jest temu również ta biała lista, gdzie my inwestorzy zabiegamy o wykonawców z nadzieją, że będzie dobrze wykonane a oni wybierają jak im się podoba a jak nie zostawiają coraz częściej na lodzie, co widać nawet na powyższych postach... chyba czas na nową listę, bo ta jakoś się nie sprawdza....

----------


## Kamila.

Smutne jest to, o czym napisałeś, niestety. Dlatego moim zdaniem warto włączyć myślenie i na wszelkie posty patrzeć z przymrużeniem oka. 
To że ktoś napisał że wykonawca X jest ok wcale nie oznacza że w dalszym ciagu tak jest  :no: 
Sami sparzyliśmy się na jednym z polecanych tu fachowców ale nie oznacza to także że wszyscy pozostali są do niczego. 
Czytać, czytać i jeszcze raz czytać a pózniej wyciągać wnioski. 
 :wink:

----------


## zbigor

To nie wina listy tylko sytuacji na rynku pracy.  Nie ma chetnych do prac fizycznych a ci ktorzy są mogą zupełnie nie dbac o jakosc prac. Biala lista muratora? 
Teraz to zaden rarytas. Mam kilku imho niezłych wykonawcow ktorzy u mnie pracowali i ktorzy prosili by NIE reklamowac ich prac i ich NIE polecać  w internecie bo nie maja czasu na maile i telefony.
Kilku wykonawców z tego forum znacznie obniżyło loty bo nie mają "kim robić"  Nie bede jednak pisal konkretow bo paradoks polega na tym ze nawet te obnizone loty powoduja zachwyt u moich znajomych na jakoscia wykonawstwa.
Co do dekarzy to rozmawialem z inwestorem ktoremu dekarze chcieli zejsc z dachu po tygodniu. Powiedzieli ze zostana o ile  im podniesie stawke x2 bo ktos podjechal na budowe i chcial ich podkraść na swoja podbijajac cene. Inwestor doplacil bo co mial zrobic? Czekac nie wiadomo ile na innych dekarzy? 
Nie ma kim robić a 500+ jeszcze pogorszyło sprawę. W zeszlym roku umowilem brukarza. Na wiosne dowiedzialem sie ze nie wejdzie do mnie bo nie ma ludzi. Ci ktorzych mial wola siedziec w domu i dorobic co jakis czas na czarno niz dostac u niego 5 tys na rękę. 
U koparkowego od jesieni jest wolny etat i nie ma chetnych...

----------


## Kamila.

@Zbigor, inwestor o którym piszesz nie miał żadnej umowy? Ustaleń? Wyceny?
My dach już za chwileczkę, już za momencik  :big grin:  będziemy robić z jednym z forumowych dekarzy ale nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji w której za dach płacimy cenę z umowy x2. 
Podobnie jak nie wyobrażam sobie płacenia za wszelkie fuszerki na budowie. 
Nie stać nas na takie szaleństwo  :no:

----------


## zbigor

Miał umowę, wycenę... i podpisane umowy przedwstępne na lokale. W dalszej perspektywie włoczenie sie po sądach z wykonawca ale tez z ludźmi ktorzy nie mogli by sie w terminie wprowadzić. Rozumiesz ze mial oględnie mówiąc nieciekawą sytuację?
X2 byla robocizna a nie caly dach co i tak znacznie podnioslo koszty.

----------


## Number One

> Artur Sawicki, często polecany dekarz na tym forum, osoba tak niepoważna, że brak słów. Umówiliśmy się pół roku temu na zrobienie dachu, miesiąc temu dekarz zmienił termin z powodu opóźnień o miesiąc ... finalnie, miał rozpocząć pracę w poniedziałek, jest sobota a pan mówi, że nie wykona dachu bo są prace blacharskie a on nie ma czasu bo ma następne roboty. Pomimo tłumaczenia, że przecież termin uzgodniony, materiały zamówione i zapłacone przyjadą, pan tylko wspomniał, że przeprasza i że na pewno znajdziemy teraz innego dekarza. Tak złego "fachowca" dawno nie spotkałem, winna jest temu również ta biała lista, gdzie my inwestorzy zabiegamy o wykonawców z nadzieją, że będzie dobrze wykonane a oni wybierają jak im się podoba a jak nie zostawiają coraz częściej na lodzie, co widać nawet na powyższych postach... chyba czas na nową listę, bo ta jakoś się nie sprawdza....


Można zrozumieć Twoje rozgoryczenie, ale niestety takie mamy teraz czasy...
Może p. Sawicki był pełen szczerych chęci, ale co ma zrobić, jak ma rozpoczęte roboty i nagle zrywa mu się ekipa i nie ma kim robić?
Tak, jak napisał zbigor - nie ma ludzi do pracy i nie zanosi się, aby było lepiej  :sad: 
Teraz podpisując umowę z jakimkolwiek wykonawcą nie masz gwarancji, że robota zostanie wykonana w umówionym terminie.
Wybór szeroko polecanych wykonawców (szczególnie w branży budowlano-wykończeniowej) też nie gwarantuje jakości wykonania, bo z moich obserwacji wynika, że sam szef firmy bardzo rzadko pracuje fizycznie razem z ekipą. Przy braku ludzi do pracy wystarczy, że zmieni się jeden pracownik (właśnie ten dający jakość wykonania) i klapa  :sad: 
Niestety klienci dziś są na słabej pozycji - wykonawcy rządzą i biała czy czarna lista nie ma tu większego znaczenia, bo popyt zdecydowanie przewyższa podaż.

----------


## Number One

> @Zbigor, inwestor o którym piszesz nie miał żadnej umowy? Ustaleń? Wyceny?
> My dach już za chwileczkę, już za momencik  będziemy robić z jednym z forumowych dekarzy ale nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji w której za dach płacimy cenę z umowy x2. 
> Podobnie jak nie wyobrażam sobie płacenia za wszelkie fuszerki na budowie. 
> Nie stać nas na takie szaleństwo


To módl się, żeby Ci się udało...
Dziś wybór wykonawców, to wielka loteria i żadna umowa nie gwarantuje, ani terminu, ani jakości wykonania prac. 
Oczywiście jeśli masz dobrą umowę, możesz się sądzić, tylko co z tego?

----------


## Kamila.

> To módl się, żeby Ci się udało...
> Dziś wybór wykonawców, to wielka loteria i żadna umowa nie gwarantuje, ani terminu, ani jakości wykonania prac. 
> Oczywiście jeśli masz dobrą umowę, możesz się sądzić, tylko co z tego?


Nie omieszkam  :wink: 

Co do drugiej części to niestety ale muszę się z Tobą zgodzić. Nas terminy nie gonią ale bardzo zależy nam na jakości.  
I tu jest pies pogrzebany  :wink: 

Wiesz, ja nie mam czasu ani chęci na włóczenie się po sądach, jestem raczej typem dla którego dane słowo jest święte. I tego się trzymam, z nadzieją na zakończenie budowy dokładnie tak, jak to sobie wymarzyliśmy  :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

Sytuacja na rynku jest tragiczna. Już mieszkamy ale do tych kilku prac jakie nam zostały faktycznie nie możemy znaleźć wykonawców albo rozgrzebują robotę bo są w kilku miejscach. 
Co do p. Artura Sawickiego musiał być naprawdę poważny powód. Nas nigdy nie zawiódł. Powiem więcej wymieniał nam w tym roku dach w starym domu, robił wcześniej w nowym + inne drobne roboty. To jeden z niewielu ludzi, których nadal mogę umieścić na BL. (wielu z BL wycięłam, nie chcę mieć z nimi więcej do czynienia).




> Można zrozumieć Twoje rozgoryczenie, ale niestety takie mamy teraz czasy...
> Może p. Sawicki był pełen szczerych chęci, ale co ma zrobić, jak ma rozpoczęte roboty i nagle zrywa mu się ekipa i nie ma kim robić?
> Tak, jak napisał zbigor - nie ma ludzi do pracy i nie zanosi się, aby było lepiej 
> Teraz podpisując umowę z jakimkolwiek wykonawcą nie masz gwarancji, że robota zostanie wykonana w umówionym terminie.
> Wybór szeroko polecanych wykonawców (szczególnie w branży budowlano-wykończeniowej) też nie gwarantuje jakości wykonania, bo z moich obserwacji wynika, że sam szef firmy bardzo rzadko pracuje fizycznie razem z ekipą. Przy braku ludzi do pracy wystarczy, że zmieni się jeden pracownik (właśnie ten dający jakość wykonania) i klapa 
> Niestety klienci dziś są na słabej pozycji - wykonawcy rządzą i biała czy czarna lista nie ma tu większego znaczenia, bo popyt zdecydowanie przewyższa podaż.

----------


## pan Kamil

Witam. Nie jestem przekonany czy piszę w odpowiednim dziale mimo to spróbuję. 
Poszukuję, sprawdzonych i dokładnych wykonawców SSO lub samej ekipy murarzy do budowy 8 budynków w zabudowie szeregowej w Markach pod Warszawą. Będę wdzięczny za jakiekolwiek namiary bo mamy już dość partaczy, którzy są wszechobecni :]

----------


## fighter1983

> Moi drodzy, czy bylibyście w stanie polecić dobrą ekipę do zrobienia elewacji (najlepiej taką, która robiła w niezbyt odległym terminie wstecz)?
> Niestety z Ewbud kontakt jest fatalny - brak jakiejkolwiek wyceny od kwietnia pomimo obietnic, a w ostatnim czasie brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu - odbierania tel/odpowiedzi na SMS.


daj znac na @/tel bo wczoraj wieczorem jeden z inwestorow planowanych na koncowke sierpnia / wrzesnia przelozyl termin na wiosne 2019 wiec powstala luka , a akurat bedziemy po zakonczeniu prac na wawrze, wiec po sasiedzku  :big tongue:

----------


## tomasis

Dzień dobry Państwu  :smile:  czy na dzisiejszym trudnym dla inwestora rynku budowlanym możliwym jest znaleźć doświadczonego i rzetelnego generalnego wykonawcę/wykonawców domu parterowego o pow. 95 m² (połączonego kotłownią 18 m² z garażem 27 m²) w Warszawie, który dysponowałby terminem na sierpień/wrzesień 2018 r. - wiosna/lato 2019 r. i oferował rozsądne ceny np. stanu deweloperskiego max. 3.0 - 3.5 tys.zł/m² ?

Czy ktoś z Państwa mógłby zarekomendować / polecić sprawdzoną, dobrą, rzetelną i doświadczoną firmę/ekipę budowlaną do generalnego wykonawstwa do stanu deweloperskiego lub SSO, SSZ (włączając stan zerowy) domu w Warszawie w technologii tradycyjnej murowanej ?

 Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## kindas

> Można zrozumieć Twoje rozgoryczenie, ale niestety takie mamy teraz czasy...
> Może p. Sawicki był pełen szczerych chęci, ale co ma zrobić, jak ma rozpoczęte roboty i nagle zrywa mu się ekipa i nie ma kim robić?
> Tak, jak napisał zbigor - nie ma ludzi do pracy i nie zanosi się, aby było lepiej 
> Teraz podpisując umowę z jakimkolwiek wykonawcą nie masz gwarancji, że robota zostanie wykonana w umówionym terminie.
> Wybór szeroko polecanych wykonawców (szczególnie w branży budowlano-wykończeniowej) też nie gwarantuje jakości wykonania, bo z moich obserwacji wynika, że sam szef firmy bardzo rzadko pracuje fizycznie razem z ekipą. Przy braku ludzi do pracy wystarczy, że zmieni się jeden pracownik (właśnie ten dający jakość wykonania) i klapa 
> Niestety klienci dziś są na słabej pozycji - wykonawcy rządzą i biała czy czarna lista nie ma tu większego znaczenia, bo popyt zdecydowanie przewyższa podaż.


Nie do końca tak jest, Pan Sawicki stwierdził, że dopiero teraz spojrzał na projekt dachu i zobaczył, że jest obróbka blachą kominów i lukarny, co przedłużyłoby jego pracę o 4 dni, dlatego zrezygnował. Ale co to za fachowiec, który przez rok nie może przeczytać dokumentacji i przygotować się do pracy? Dla mnie żenada...

----------


## agb

Ja natomiast odradzam polecanego tu elektryka Rafała Puchałę. Na temat elektryki w jego wykonaniu się nie wypowiem, bo musiałbym na nią poczekać pewnie jeszcze dobre kilka lat. Jest to człowiek niesłowny jak mało kto. O wycenę upominałem się kilka razy, bo ciągle miała być dziś wieczorem, jutro do południa, itp. Gdy w końcu o nim zapomniałem, ten miesiąc później wysłał ją pisząc cytuję  _(...)wolę wysłać wycenę później niż wcale._  Pogrubienia moje - proponuję aby właściciel wpisał sobie je w dewizę firmy. Mój błąd, że po prostu tego maila nie usunąłem. Po kontakcie z mojej strony miały oddzwonić we wtorek. Nie oddzwonił. Miał oddzwonić w środę. Nie oddzwonił. Umówiliśmy się na działce na 8:30 w sobotę. Na tę właśnie godzinę na prośbę p. Rafała, a ja zmieniłem swoje plany. 9:00, a jego oczywiście nie ma. Po którejś próbie odbiera i mówi, że o 11:00 będzie. Oczywiście go nie było i nawet nie zadzwonił powiedzieć s... Szkoda czasu na tego człowieka.

----------


## aniutaJ

Forumowicze, potrzebuje pomocy - *pilnie poszukuje tynkarzy do tynkow c-w, ewentualnie gipsowych.* Omówiona ekipa nie pojawila sie w ustalonym terminie, nie odbieraja rowniez telefonow  ::-(:  
Moze ktorys z tynkarzy aktywnych na forum mam wolny termin w lipcu lub sierpniu?  :smile: 

Z gory dziekuje za odzew.
Ania

----------


## covallus

> Ja natomiast odradzam polecanego tu elektryka Rafała Puchałę. Na temat elektryki w jego wykonaniu się nie wypowiem, bo musiałbym na nią poczekać pewnie jeszcze dobre kilka lat. Jest to człowiek niesłowny jak mało kto. O wycenę upominałem się kilka razy, bo ciągle miała być dziś wieczorem, jutro do południa, itp. Gdy w końcu o nim zapomniałem, ten miesiąc później wysłał ją pisząc cytuję  _(...)wolę wysłać wycenę później niż wcale._  Pogrubienia moje - proponuję aby właściciel wpisał sobie je w dewizę firmy. Mój błąd, że po prostu tego maila nie usunąłem. Po kontakcie z mojej strony miały oddzwonić we wtorek. Nie oddzwonił. Miał oddzwonić w środę. Nie oddzwonił. Umówiliśmy się na działce na 8:30 w sobotę. Na tę właśnie godzinę na prośbę p. Rafała, a ja zmieniłem swoje plany. 9:00, a jego oczywiście nie ma. Po którejś próbie odbiera i mówi, że o 11:00 będzie. Oczywiście go nie było i nawet nie zadzwonił powiedzieć s... Szkoda czasu na tego człowieka.



Rafał "kończy" u mnie tematy - jestem na etapie wykończeniówki/przygotowania do wprowadzenia...
Do roboty będzie pewnie conieco i w kolejnych latach.
Patrząc od drugiej strony nie dziwię się, że na "nowe" wyceny/inwestycje już nie ma czasu  :sad: 

Jak zwykle w takich przypadkach jest dużo plusów dodatnich i ujemnych - generalnie z tego co widzę czas jest na wagę złota  :smile: 
A polecani wykonawcy wiadomo, że będą rozchwytywani...
Niestety prawdopodobnie trafiłeś akurat również na słaby okres gdzie w krótkim czasie wpadło mu na głowę w huk tematów również poza pracowych.


"Mój" majster łazienkę robi z przerwami w kalendarzu już prawie miesiąc, z czego samej roboty będzie z tydzień może  :smile: 
Podobno glazurników, albo speców od kostki polecanych u mnie w okolicy to na 1,5 roku nie ma co do przodu szukać ...  :sad: 

Mam wrażenie, że w tym roku jakaś masakra jest - każdy chyba za dużo pobrał na głowę + wystarczy gdzieś mała obsuwka i wszystko zaczyna się sypać...
Panowie od wentylacji (też z polecenia) na szczęście powinni też temat zakończyć w ciągu tygodnia  :smile: 



to tak kończąc OT w temacie.
adwokatem Rafała nie jestem - w temacie jakości instalacji nie mam na razie zastrzeżeń; same kabelki i szafa poukładane jak trzeba  :wink:

----------


## agb

To można powiedzieć, że się czasu nie ma, albo po prostu nawet nie odpowiadać na zapytanie.  Nie byłbym pierwszym inwestorem, który nie dostał wyceny a on pierwszym wykonawcą, który na zapytanie nie odpowiedział. Dla mnie obecnie w budowlance jest to normą i by mnie nie ruszyło nawet. 

Nawet pewnie by mnie nie ruszyło, że nie zadzwonił mimo iż miał to zrobić. Ale umówić się dwa razy danego dnia i nie przyjechać bez słowa, to jest już brak szacunku do inwestora i jego czasu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Polecam też Selki - wszelkie zabudowy g-k, u mnie wyszło super.


Zdjęcie powiedzą więcej, niż tysiąc słów.















Mały komentarz. W instrukcji jest wyraźnie napisane, że należy skontrolować czy przekątne są równe (jak widać nie są stąd rozszerzające się szczeliny na krótszych bokach włazu). 
Pomijając estetykę mocowania wyłazu - to mam obawy, czy powieszenie go na czterech wieszakach jest stabilnym rozwiązaniem (to, żeby montować w płaszczyźnie sufitu to była sugestia wykonawcy - ja raczej się skłaniałem do montażu w stropie, zgodnie z instrukcją i chyba żałuję, że dałem się namówić).

----------


## GraMar

*Do pan Kamil:*
Z okna widzę ekipę, która kończy budowę segmentu- budynek rośnie w oczach, czysto, grzecznie....

----------


## art6

Dzień dobry, 

czy ktoś z Was orientuje się może czy funkcjonuje jeszcze forumowy spec od alarmów czyli  ZBYCH - Pan Sławomir? 
ewentualnie proszę o polecenie sprawdzonego wykonawcy

pozdrawiam
Art

----------


## pan Kamil

> *Do pan Kamil:*
> Z okna widzę ekipę, która kończy budowę segmentu- budynek rośnie w oczach, czysto, grzecznie....


Mógłbym dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej? Jakaś dokładna lokalizacja? Będę wdzięczny.

----------


## GraMar

> Mógłbym dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej? Jakaś dokładna lokalizacja? Będę wdzięczny.


Na priv  :roll eyes:

----------


## GraMar

> Mógłbym dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej? Jakaś dokładna lokalizacja? Będę wdzięczny.


przez ostatnią dobę kilkanaście razy próbowałamm wysłac do Ciebie prywatną wiadomość, zasze jest symbol BŁĄD   :bash:

----------


## pan Kamil

Dziękuję Pani GraMar za informację  :wink: 
Dostałem informację, że nie możesz odebrać prywatnych wiadomości dopóki nie usuniesz kilku starych. Brak miejsca  :wink:

----------


## egon64

> Ja natomiast odradzam polecanego tu elektryka Rafała Puchałę. Na temat elektryki w jego wykonaniu się nie wypowiem, bo musiałbym na nią poczekać pewnie jeszcze dobre kilka lat. Jest to człowiek niesłowny jak mało kto. O wycenę upominałem się kilka razy, bo ciągle miała być dziś wieczorem, jutro do południa, itp. Gdy w końcu o nim zapomniałem, ten miesiąc później wysłał ją pisząc cytuję  _(...)wolę wysłać wycenę później niż wcale._  Pogrubienia moje - proponuję aby właściciel wpisał sobie je w dewizę firmy. Mój błąd, że po prostu tego maila nie usunąłem. Po kontakcie z mojej strony miały oddzwonić we wtorek. Nie oddzwonił. Miał oddzwonić w środę. Nie oddzwonił. Umówiliśmy się na działce na 8:30 w sobotę. Na tę właśnie godzinę na prośbę p. Rafała, a ja zmieniłem swoje plany. 9:00, a jego oczywiście nie ma. Po którejś próbie odbiera i mówi, że o 11:00 będzie. Oczywiście go nie było i nawet nie zadzwonił powiedzieć s... Szkoda czasu na tego człowieka.


Podpisuję się pod tym postem obiema rękami i również NIE POLECAM elektryka Rafała Puchałę. Kilkakrotnie umawiałem się z nim na spotkanie - bez rezultatów. W końcu udało się. Przyjechał. Omówiliśmy co i jak ma być zrobione i miałem oczekiwać na wycenę. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam trwało to miesiąc po kilkukrotnym przypominaniu. W międzyczasie ogarnąłem innego elektryka, który w 2 tygodnie położył mi instalację. Po tym czasie odezwał się p. Rafał z jakąś szczątkową wyceną zasłaniając się brakiem czasu. Powiem szczerze: roześmiałem się jak mało kiedy i nawet nie wiedziałem co mam mu odpisać. To kolejna osoba wielokrotnie polecana na tym forum na której się przejechałem. Bajki to są dobre dla małych dzieci. Pamiętajcie zanim wykonacie telefon do "speców" z tego forum.

----------


## agb

U mnie natomiast nastąpił mały zwrot w sprawie. Pan Rafał skontaktował się, przeprosił zarówno telefonicznie jak i osobiście i chce wybrnąć z tej sytuacji. Co przy obecnym boomie jest rzeczą niespodziewaną. Czekam na propozycję. Dziś widziałem osobiście prace jego ekipy i naprawdę ciężko się do czegoś przyczepić.

----------


## Halszka

Witam,

Moje polecenia:

Szamba betonowe monolityczne, z odpowietrznikiem na płycie zbiornika 
/co jest rzadkością wśród producentów/:
Ekobet
ul.Witosa 137,26-600 Radom
tel kom. 602 758 460
e-mail. [email protected]
https://www.ekobet.net.pl/

Bardzo dobry kontakt na etapie wyboru i zamawiania zbiornika. 
Przyjazd na umówiony termin i na czas.
Dbałość o szczegóły podczas montażu /np porządne oczyszczenie zmiotką powierzchni, na którą później była nakładana zaprawa klejowa/
Panowie pomagali też ile mogli młodym hydraulikom, którzy zaraz po instalacji zbiornika podłączali go do budynku. Hydraulicy byli wynajęci przeze mnie. Mieli być z szefem, ale w końcu przyjechali sami  :Smile: 

Koparkowy
Ako-Kop Krystian Głowicki
tel.: 513-147-704

Człowiek niesamowicie precyzyjny i myślący. Wykop pod zbiornik w wykonaniu p. Krystiana pozytywnie zaskoczył chłopaków z Ekobet. Dobry kontakt telefoniczny. Przyjazd zawsze na umówiony termin i na czas /współpracuję z p. Krystianem już drugi rok i wiem, co piszę/.

Logar - wycinka drzew
[email protected]
tel. 731-036-523
www.wycinka-drzewa.pl

Profesjonaliści w wycince drzew metodą tradycyjną i alpinistyczną. Obie były wykonywane u mnie i mogę potwierdzić szybkość i jakość pracy. Uprzejmi, kulturalni, słowni.
Bardzo dobry kontakt telefoniczny i mailowy /w biurze firmy jest Pani, która naprawdę ogarnia temat i rzetelnie odpowiada na pytania klientów/.

Narazie tyle. Gdybyście tak mogli za te namiary podzielić się namiarem na dobrego dekarza do naprawy przeciekającego dachu, to byłabym wdzięczna.
Mieliście może do czynienia z firmą Dachwit z Góry Kalwarii?

Potrzebuję też namiarów na wykonawcę odwodnień liniowych.

Pozdrawiam,
Halszka

----------


## Marcin55

> Witam,
> 
> Podaje kolejnych dwóch sprawdzonych wykonawców, którzy wykonywali prace na mojej budowie w Warszawie w Wawrze.
> 
> 1. Elektryk - firma Elektronik Michał Szulc 
> tel. 784-991-677 mail: [email protected] 
> Kompleksowa usługa, instalacja elektryczna, system alarmowy, sieć komputerowa, TV, monitoring (wszystko z uzbrojeniem, konfiguracją - tzw. pod klucz). Ekipa sprawna, terminowa, pracująca na dobrych materiałach. W moim przypadku doradzili mi w kilku kwestiach jak usprawnić zaprojektowaną instalację aby była wygodniejsza w codziennym użytkowaniu - wiec było kilka korekt na etapie wykonawstwa. Mają również spore doświadczenie w systemach inteligentnych domów. 
> 
> 2. Hydraulik - Szymon, tel. 573-177-587 wykonywał hydraulikę od poziomu 0 do dalszych etapów, zarówno u mnie na budowie jak i u sąsiada. Pełen zakres, 100% podłogówka, kotłownia, Wod-kan, piony.
> ...


A więc do listy pragnę dopisać kolejnych sprawdzonych, rzetelnych wykonawców ich pracę możecie zobaczyć na moim blogu budowlanym pod adresem: http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/


Segmentowa Brama garażowa firmy Novoferm - montaż i zamówienie u p.Marzeny Piwowarczyk 601-343-601 - firma  Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk  Bramy Automatyka Drzwi, która ma swą siedzibę przy ul. Cymbalistów 6 w Warszawie. Polecam z zamkniętymi oczami w szczególności za danie wyboru klientowi a nie narzucanie produktu przez sprzedawcę z czym spokałem się w innych miejscach gdzie jak mantra oferowano mi Wiśniowskiego bo prowizja za przedaż najlepsza... 
Tutaj fotorelacja z montażu bramy - http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245840



Projekt przyłącza gazu i wykonawstwo Arkadiusz Głuszczyk firma InstalProgres - tel. 516 316 356
Tutaj fotorelacja z wykonania instalacji wewnątrz budynku http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245906 we wcześniejszych wpisach jest relacja z przyłącza do budynku

Wylewki cementowo-wapienne - Grzegorza Rola ROLABUD tel. kont. 889-391-929 
http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245571 - relacja z wykonania wylewek


Drzwi zewnętrzne Wikęd - wcześniej okna Vetrex Veka V82 i rolety Krispol  - Paulina Łysakowska Radom - 535 335 635
http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245335 - relacja montażu drzwi

----------


## katinka74

> Napisz gdzie będziesz budował. Jeśli w okolicach Legionowa to mogę polecić swojego murarza. Spełnia wszystkie Twoje warunki.


Czy mogę poprosić o namiary na tego murarza na priv? Dziękuję

----------


## agb

> Czy mogę poprosić o namiary na tego murarza na priv? Dziękuję


Odpowiem, bo sam brałem kontakt http://dachfalc.pl O jakości się nie wypowiem, bo dostałem wycenę, ale już nie udało mi się dowiedzieć, co zawiera...

----------


## katinka74

Ale to dachy a nie murarz

----------


## agb

Cholera... jak ja czytałem, że wyszedł mi dach  :wink:  Sorry!  :smile:

----------


## katinka74

Nie ma sprawy :wink:  Dach też się przyda :bye:

----------


## tommygol84

Witam, 

Czy ktoś może polecić wykonawcę/fachowca, który będzie w stanie wykonać taras z płyt betonowych lub kostki.

----------


## autorus

Poszukuje montażysty klimy, z możliwością zakupienia u niego klimy i montażu   :smile:

----------


## dtr

Cześć,

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do SSO lub wykonania samej płyty fundamentowej w lutym-kwietniu 2019.
Bardziej rozsądni cenowo w porównaniu do ekip z top 5 w google.

Okolice Błonia.

----------


## Marcin55

> A więc do listy pragnę dopisać kolejnych sprawdzonych, rzetelnych wykonawców ich pracę możecie zobaczyć na moim blogu budowlanym pod adresem: http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/
> 
> 
> Segmentowa Brama garażowa firmy Novoferm - montaż i zamówienie u p.Marzeny Piwowarczyk 601-343-601 - firma  Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk  Bramy Automatyka Drzwi, która ma swą siedzibę przy ul. Cymbalistów 6 w Warszawie. Polecam z zamkniętymi oczami w szczególności za danie wyboru klientowi a nie narzucanie produktu przez sprzedawcę z czym spokałem się w innych miejscach gdzie jak mantra oferowano mi Wiśniowskiego bo prowizja za przedaż najlepsza... 
> Tutaj fotorelacja z montażu bramy - http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=245840
> 
> 
> 
> Projekt przyłącza gazu i wykonawstwo Arkadiusz Głuszczyk firma InstalProgres - tel. 516 316 356
> ...


Pragnę podzielić się kolejnym sprawdzonym wykonawcą jest nim p. Krzysztof Karkosa z Mińska Mazowieckiego tel. 692 702 531‬
Wykonywał on u mnie elewacje - zdjęcia znajdziecie na moim blogu: http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=247180
Terminowy, rzeczowy, słowny, godny polecenia.
Zakres prac był ustalony na usługę, pracował na moim materiale, który był dostarczany bezposrednio przez przedstawiciela Greinplast.
Generalnie konkurencyjny cenowo względem wszystkich forumowych gwiazd, którzy krzyczą sobie mega wygórowane stawki za m2 z materiałem. 
Warto poświecić trochę czasu i samemu ogarnąć materiał.

----------


## karklarz

xxxxxxx

----------


## kemot_p

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od wentylacji mechanicznej działającej w powiecie pruszkowskim.

----------


## ethlin

A ja bardzo polecam pana Daniela Serokę (666 875 222) i jego firmę Tom-Hub. Parę dni temu połozyli nam podłogi - coś pięknego! Zrobili nam tez schody dywanowe - jeszcze nie dokończone więc pochwalę dopiero jak będą gotowe :wink:

----------


## xagent

Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do budowy domu.

Miejsce budowy - Płock, dom 150m2 użytkowej. Stan surowy zamknięty, start wiosna*2019.

----------


## katinka74

Czy ktoś z Państwa korzystał z usług inspektora nadzoru, był zadowolony i mógłby go polecić? Potrzebuje kontroli przy budowie domu jednorodzinnego Warszawa-Białołęka. Chciałabym, aby rzetelnie sprawdzał wykonane prace przez wykonawcę, doradził w wątpliwych sprawach a nie tylko, że pokręci się, niby sprawdzi i weźmie kasę. 
Dziękuję

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy ktoś z Państwa korzystał z usług inspektora nadzoru, był zadowolony i mógłby go polecić? Potrzebuje kontroli przy budowie domu jednorodzinnego Warszawa-Białołęka. Chciałabym, aby rzetelnie sprawdzał wykonane prace przez wykonawcę, doradził w wątpliwych sprawach a nie tylko, że pokręci się, niby sprawdzi i weźmie kasę. 
> Dziękuję


jeden z moich klientów  :smile:  gdzie robilismy mu elewacje w wawrze  :smile:  o skubany... ale nas przecwiczył  :smile:  i przyznal sie co robi zawodowo dopiero na koniec , zeby jak sam powiedzial "nie płoszyć wykonawcy"....

----------


## Halszka

Witam,
Gdzie kupowaliście piach kopaniany i ziemię ogrodową?
Ja co zamówię, to przywożony jest piach albo ziemia z taką ilością kamieni i szkła, że nerwy mnie biorą.
Dostawcy nie rozumieją co to znaczy "ziemia przesiewana".

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigor

Ja na podwyższenie terenu kupowałem ziemię  prosto  z wykopów pod POW. Widziałem jak kopią, podjechałem do kierowcy ciężarówki  i się dogadaliśmy. 150 zł za  wywrotkę ziemi . Ziemia  kopana z górnej urodzajnej warstwy  tzw. humus na tyle dobra że od razu zaczęły na niej rosnąć chwasty. 
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ziemia ogrodowa. Chyba że mówisz o specjalnej ziemi kupowanej w workach w marketach albo specjalnie przygotowywanej pod zamówienie.

----------


## egon64

> Ja na podwyższenie terenu kupowałem ziemię  prosto  z wykopów pod POW. Widziałem jak kopią, podjechałem do kierowcy ciężarówki  i się dogadaliśmy. 150 zł za  wywrotkę ziemi . Ziemia  kopana z górnej urodzajnej warstwy  tzw. humus na tyle dobra że od razu zaczęły na niej rosnąć chwasty. 
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ziemia ogrodowa. Chyba że mówisz o specjalnej ziemi kupowanej w workach w marketach albo specjalnie przygotowywanej pod zamówienie.


Nie zgodzę się absolutnie. Jest coś takiego jak ziemia ogrodowa, sprzedawana na m3. Przykład to chociażby skład w Pruszkowie, na ul. Przejazdowej. Ziemia czysta, przesiana, podobno z terenów rolnych. Można podjechać, obejrzeć, dotknąć.

----------


## Slawko123

skład w Pruszkowie na przejazdowej nie ma prawdziwej ziemi ogrodowej, ma tylko zwykłą ziemię, przesianą lub nie.

----------


## zbigor

Wiem że jest ziemia ogrodowa taka prawdziwa ogrodowa. Przygotowywana specjalnie z gleby pierwszej klasy, , wzbogacana  nawozem , torfem itp. 
Jestem po technikum  ogrodniczym i  czasami na praktykach taką ziemię produkowałem . Była to najczęściej ziemia po wymianie ze szklarni . 
Pisząc że nie ma czegoś takiego miałem na myśli to co kupuje się wywrotkami z wykopów. Ja kupiłem  ziemię z okolic gdzie jest I i II klasa gleby.  Z 12 wywrotek uzbierało się może z pół taczki kamieni. Nie jest to oczywiście ziemia przesiewana ale jak na moje potrzeby to wystarczy.

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Szukam kompleksowego wykonawcy dla bramy wjazdowej na posesje -  przesuwnej około 4m + furtka - całość ocynkowana, malowana proszkowo, zamontowana włączenie z napędem, gwarancją i serwisem  - na gotowo. Polecacie kogoś z okolic Pruszkowa?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## zbigor

Robiłem ogrodzenie frontowe w tym bramę jakiś miesiąc temu w http://wawmar.pl. Wzór podobny do Konsport  PP002 P82. Automatyka Came. Wyszło taniej niż Konsport z automatyką Nice.

----------


## asbe

Witam, 
czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakiegoś dekarza do balchodachówki?

----------


## asbe

Czy firma Globart z Nadarzyna jest godna polecenia - chodzi o okna, drzwi, brama garażowa.
Ktoś ma  doświadczenia we współpracy z ta firmą?

----------


## vadiol

Jeżeli chodzi o okna , to Aprel . To nasz forumowy "Stary" .

----------


## Owczar

Właśnie czekam na montaż okien przez Aprel. 

Póki co pozytywne wrażenie - bardzo cierpliwi - nawet na moje udziwnienia  :smile:

----------


## gosiasad

> Jeżeli chodzi o okna , to Aprel . To nasz forumowy "Stary" .


Potwierdzam, użytkujemy i się cieszymy z wyboru :smile:

----------


## agb

Szukam kogoś "z papierami" do wspawania słupów nośnych. Pomożecie?  :wink:

----------


## daronnn

Witam, poszukuję dobrego i taniego geotechnika do zbadania gruntu i geodety do zrobienia mapy do celów projektowych. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Owczar

Geodeta (bardzo cierpliwy i dokładny oraz niedrogi)
Mariusz Ostrowski

513 387 038

Geolog:
ZamGeo F.P.U.

ul. Ceramiczna 15

05-800 Pruszków

Tel. 22 728 81 31

       22 728 85 91

Przy okazji, może ktoś polecić wykonawcę przyłączy wodno-kanalizacyjnych? Okolice Warszawy.

----------


## zbigor

> Przy okazji, może ktoś polecić wykonawcę przyłączy wodno-kanalizacyjnych? Okolice Warszawy.


Praktikan.
 Nie robili u mnie tylko u mojego sąsiada, ale  z tego co wiem to wszystko było w porządku.

----------


## pawel250

> Witam, poszukuję dobrego i taniego geotechnika do zbadania gruntu i geodety do zrobienia mapy do celów projektowych. Możecie kogoś polecić?


http://www.geolewar.pl/ Tomasz Lewartowski polecam.
Taniej w Warszawie chyba nie znajdziesz, za dwa odwierty 5m głębokości dałem 700zł, tyle samo za mapę do celów projektowych.

----------


## daronnn

Jak nie znajdę jak znalazłem  :smile:  Trzy odwierty, po 5m każdy za 600zł. Jakby ktoś potrzebował podeślę namiary.
Podobna cena za mapkę, nawet kilka ofert w tej cenie miałem.

----------


## Kamila.

Na dzień dzisiejszy z czystym sumieniem polecam:
- Firma MEDBUD (forumowy Fighter, elewacje i ocieplenia) - prace wykonane częściowo ale bardzo solidnie, ciąg dalszy w przyszłym roku  :smile: 
- Firma Aprel (okna) - wszelkie prace wykonane WZOROWO. 
Obie firmy w 100% sprawdziły się w zleconych pracach, na budowę stawiły się w uzgodnionym czasie i wykonały swoją pracę w jakości, jaką powinni świadczyć wszyscy fachowcy biorący udział w budowie. 
Z tego miejsca serdecznie dziękuję im za dotychczasoą współpracę i życzę wielu, kolejnych zadowolonych inwestorów  :smile:

----------


## daronnn

Możecie polecić architektów do zaprojektowania nowoczesnego domu piętrowego z płaskim dachem?

----------


## andreys

http://www.boxboxarchitekci.pl, robili mój projekt

----------


## andreys

> http://www.geolewar.pl/ Tomasz Lewartowski polecam.
> Taniej w Warszawie chyba nie znajdziesz, za dwa odwierty 5m głębokości dałem 700zł, tyle samo za mapę do celów projektowych.


Jak pójdziesz do wydziału ewidencji gruntów w powiecie to mapkę dostaniesz za kilkanaście złotych.

----------


## andreys

> Praktikan.
>  Nie robili u mnie tylko u mojego sąsiada, ale  z tego co wiem to wszystko było w porządku.


Pójdź do wodociągów i zapytaj się kogo polecają. W ten sposób będziesz miał wykonawcę, który jest znany i wiele może załatwić.

----------


## Slawko123

> Jak pójdziesz do wydziału ewidencji gruntów w powiecie to mapkę dostaniesz za kilkanaście złotych.


która do niczego sie nie nadaje. 
Mapy do celów projektowych w powiecie/starostwie/gminie etc. za kilkanaście złotych nigdzie nie dostaniesz.

----------


## andreys

Sławek, mea culpa. Mapa do celów projektowych to geodeta. Mapa do prawie wszystkiego innego to urząd.

----------


## NataliaS.

Do wykończenia poddaszy serdecznie polecam ekipę Pana Roberta Hawrylaka – FIRMA SELKI, znana jako MISIACZKI (502 469 645)! 
Panowie naprawdę znają się na rzeczy. Jest to ekipa, od której inwestor nie musi niczego wymagać.  Wymagają od siebie wystarczająco dużo. Podczas wykonywanych prac o nic nie musiałam się martwić. Panowie zawsze zaczynają prace od dokładnej analizy, skrupulatnych przemyśleń i obliczeń. Możecie być pewni, że pozostawicie swój dom w dobrych rękach! Dbają o niego jak o swój własny.
Praca wykonana w ekspresowym tempie, terminowo, solidnie i zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. 
Panowie mają fantastyczne pomysły i świetnie doradzają. Gdybym 3 razy zmieniła zdanie to 3 razy przerobiliby pokój bez najmniejszego wahania.  Bardzo miło spędzało się z nimi czas. Wysoka kultura osobista i niesamowite poczucie humoru. Wyjeżdżając  pozostawili po sobie bezwzględny porządek.

Ekipa zasługuje na medal! Po ich wyjeździe uświadomiłam sobie, że moja inwestycja to prawdziwy dom. Budowa przestała być tylko budową. Stała się prawdziwym domem. :yes:

----------


## karola43

*Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej do wybudowania domu do SSO, ekipy murarzy z prawdziwego zdarzenia nie partaczy,ktorzy naprawde sie przykladaja do tego co robia i ewentualnie podpowiedza jakies rozwiazania,dziekuje*

----------


## gosiasad

Mirek Gencel - wielokrotnie polecany na BL. 
Jest w czołówce naszych wykonawców.

----------


## karola43

Dziekuje,ktoś jeszcze może kogoś polecić dla porównania ,dziekuje

----------


## agb

To jak chcesz więcej, to wysil się i przejrzyj kilka stron wstecz. Myślisz, że o czym jest ten temat?

----------


## karola43

Dzięki już znalazłam

----------


## ArtN

Drodzy forumowicze,

proszę o wsparcie i polecenie ekipy znającej się na wykańczaniu balkonu. Mamy niewielki balkon na piętrze nowo budowanego domu w Piastowie - litera L - około 15 m2.
Chcemy jego powierzchnie wykończyć czymś innym niż płytki i drewno - najbliżej naszych oczekiwań jest jednolita powierzchnia typu kamienny dywan - żywica, itd...
W garażu tez nie kładziemy płytek na dobrze wykonanej wylewce bedzie specjalna farba garażowa Fluggera.
Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi i rekomendacje.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Ripper

Co do murarzy serdecznie polecam Mirtex (Mirek Gencel). Fachowiec przez duże F wielokrotnie tutaj chwalony. Dalej trzyma wysoki poziom i doradza/pomaga przy tematach związanych z budową. Dokładnie tłumaczy zastosowane rozwiązania, ale nie naciska, zostawia decyzję inwestorowi.

Polecam jako kierownika budowy Tomasza Hofmana - solidny, nieproblematyczny.

Polecam jako geodetę firmę Geoimpuls.

Polecam jako geotechników firmę GeoGT. Atrakcyjnie cenowo i dobrze.

Poszukuję:

specjalisty, który uszczelni i ociepli stropodach balastowy odwrócony nad domem i garażem. Technologia: XPS, EPDM (bez wciskania PIR...), żwir nad domem, płyty chodnikowe nad garażem.

firmy od ogrodzeń z paneli 3D o dużej grubości drutu

firmy od ogrzewania podłogowego, elektryki, hydrauliki, pomp ciepła PW (koniecznie Mitsubishi)

firmy od okien/drzwi/bram pasywnych (Aprel?)

firmy od fasad, która zrobi 30cm EPS bez kołkowania, solidnej, bez mostków

----------


## gosiasad

Okna - p. Krzysztof - Aprel
również w naszej czołówce

----------


## polcad

Ktos wie gdzie kupic drzwi zewnetrzne do domu?
Tylko nie interesuja mnie drzwi za 5 tys zl, a bardziej takie w normalnej cenie. 
Nie chce drzwi obitych blacha. Maja byc cieple.
Najlepiej pelne drewno. Jestem w stanie sam je zamontowac, ale jakby ktos to zrobil to lepiej.

I potrzebuje jeszcze drzwi wewnetrznych, sosnowych, lakierowane badz surowe. U mnie byl kiedys sklep i bezposrednio od producenta kupowalem za ok 300zl, a teraz takie drzwi tylko w supermarketach. Tylko one nie sa tak solidne jak te, ktore kiedys kupowalem. Okolice Marek pod Warszawa.

----------


## .:Paco:.

poszukuje glazrnika - szczegolnie dzialajacego w ok. Otwocka....jakies kontakty? :smile: 

p.s. moze ile tez u was brali za m2 gresu, srednia lazienke (bez udziwnien)

----------


## fighter1983

> firmy od fasad, która zrobi 30cm EPS *bez kołkowania*, solidnej, bez mostków


na Twoja odpowiedzialnosc, z odpowiednimi zapisami w umowie i mozemy ogarniac  :big tongue:

----------


## Yareckys

Witam, poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy, działającego na terenie Wawra. Jeśli macie kogoś kto zna się na robocie i przypilnuje jakości prac budowlanych polećcie proszę

----------


## mariana

Poszukuję wykonawcy sieci i przyłącza kanalizacyjnego - ok. 80m. Warszawa Powsin. Baaardzo proszę o polecenie.

----------


## ArtN

Witajcie, 
poszukuję sprawdzonego wykonawcę do wykończenia małego balkonu na piętrze - litera L - łącznie około 14 m2.
Chcemy posadzkę wykonać z czegoś trwałego - np. coś w stylu kamienny dywan - plus obróbka blacharska.
Proszę o Wasze sugestie.
pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Yareckys

Poszukuję sprawdzonego kierownika budowy z doświadczeniem prowadzenia budów w Wawrze, czy ktoś może polecić takiego fachowca?

----------


## Marcin55

Poszukuje ekipy do kostki brukowej - ok 150m2 
Może ktoś ma sprawdzoną ekipę do polecenia ?

----------


## wally666

> Czy firma Globart z Nadarzyna jest godna polecenia - chodzi o okna, drzwi, brama garażowa.
> Ktoś ma  doświadczenia we współpracy z ta firmą?


Czesc, moze juz nieaktualne ale od maja 2018 wzialem sie za zbieranie ofert i nie tylko Globart przedstawil najlepsza oferte jako calosc (okna, montaz, klinaryt/cieple parapety i inne dodatki typu drzwi zastepcze na czas budowy) to wykazali sie najwiekszym zainteresowaniem i cierpliwoscia. 31.12.2018 podpisalem umowe na okna + drzwi Wiked. Co do jakosci samych okien, wypowiem sie pewnie najwczesniej za rok :smile:

----------


## finlandia

> Czesc, moze juz nieaktualne ale od maja 2018 wzialem sie za zbieranie ofert i nie tylko Globart przedstawil najlepsza oferte jako calosc (okna, montaz, klinaryt/cieple parapety i inne dodatki typu drzwi zastepcze na czas budowy) to wykazali sie najwiekszym zainteresowaniem i cierpliwoscia. 31.12.2018 podpisalem umowe na okna + drzwi Wiked. Co do jakosci samych okien, wypowiem sie pewnie najwczesniej za rok


Zwróć uwagę na ich montaż ciepłych parapetów. Na zdjęciach sprzed paru lat przykręcali parapet do okna i montowali "klasycznie", poziomując na podkładkach. Mam nadzieję, że doszli już do właściwych sposobów montażu.

----------


## kemot_p

Korzystając z chwili wolnego zrobiłem w zeszłym miesiącu wstępny rekonesans oferty rynku okien i z kilku punktów które odwiedziłem Globart wywarł na mnie najlepsze wrażenie. Pewnie się na nich zdecyduję.

----------


## wally666

> Witam, poszukuję dobrego i taniego* geotechnika do zbadania gruntu* i geodety do zrobienia mapy do celów projektowych. Możecie kogoś polecić?


MATEST Sp. z o.o.
Pogroszew, ul. Rataja 10
05-850 Ożarów Mazowiecki

za 3 odwierty po 4m kazdy placilem 700pln z bardzo szczegolowym opisem geologicznym w formie elektronicznej i 4x papierowymi egz.

----------


## wally666

> Zwróć uwagę na ich montaż ciepłych parapetów. Na zdjęciach sprzed paru lat przykręcali parapet do okna i montowali "klasycznie", poziomując na podkładkach. Mam nadzieję, że doszli już do właściwych sposobów montażu.


To samo zauwazylem na ich filmiku i rozmawialem nawet z montazysta, mowi z poziomuje parapet podkladkami, po montazu gora/boki i opianowaniu/podklejeniu parapetu wyjmuje podkladki i uzupelnia klej/piane w ich miejscach. Twierdzil, ze w ten sposob ma idealnie wypoziomowane cieple parapety. Czy to blad i powinienem upierac sie, zeby najpierw montowal parapet a dopiero pozniej wpinal go nigo okno i je kolkowal po bokach/gorze?

----------


## finlandia

To ich praktyka. Instrukcje producentów (np. Klinar który wdrażał ideę ciepłych parapetów) dopuszczają dwa sposoby: zrobienie wylewki  (idealistyczne podejście) +klej do styropianu lub wersja na zaprawę - wtedy też montażysta może idealnie sobie wypoziomować okno i blok podparapetowy przenosi obciążenia oknem całą swoja powierzchnią na mur, a nie tylko przez punktowe podkładki które się wbiją w styropian i pianę, która także nie jest trwała. No, ale to nie temat na ten wątek.

----------


## agb

Ja ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na inne okna, ale moje wrażenia też są pozytywne i rozmowy były konkretne. Tylko do współczynników okien podchodziłbym z rezerwą. U mnie mały fix miał Uw o 0,09 mniej niż to samo okno na profilu Schuco Living i 0,08 mniej niż w Vetrexie. Chyba, że Blue Evolution 82 to taki niesamowity profil  :wink:  Uprzedzając, wszystkie miały pakiet szybowy o tym samym Uw.

----------


## pawel250

W maju planuje ruszyć z budową. Szukam kierownika budowy, najlepiej z Białołęki lub okolic, ponieważ zależy mi aby był w stanie doradzić coś*na temat okolicznych hurtownii, dostawców i wykonawców.
Czy ktoś może polecić swojego kierownika? 

P.S. Kontakt do Pana Hoffmana mam, potrzebuje jeszcze innych ofert.

----------


## Patrycja

A ja szukam sprawdzonej ekipy od tynków cementowo wapiennych z agregatu. Ktoś, coś?

----------


## KarolinaiKuba

Też poproszę jakiś namiar na godną polecenia ekipę do tynków cementowo wapiennych  k. Grodziska Mazowieckiego  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Też poproszę jakiś namiar na godną polecenia ekipę do tynków cementowo wapiennych  k. Grodziska Mazowieckiego


Niejednokrotnie pojawiał się w tym wątku -  p. Bogdan

----------


## asbe

Witam wszystkich, 

Czy ktoś może polecić fachowaca od elewacji (styropian 20 cm  i tynk cienkowarstwowy)?
Chodzi o niewielki dom jednorodzinny parterowy  na południe od Warszawy - okolice Grójca.
Zależy mi na kimś, kto nie krzyknie kosmicznej ceny i zrobi porządnie.

----------


## Owczar

Obawiam się że już nie ma tanio i dobrze. Ja znalazłem ekipę za 150zl/m2.

----------


## agb

Jak za tyle zrobi dobrze, to na dzisiejsze czasy nie jest to drogo. Niektórzy chcą już ponad 100zł/m2 za samą robotę.

----------


## asbe

Czy firmę SEJBUD ktos zna? Ktoś może  korzystał z ich usług?

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy firmę SEJBUD ktos zna? Ktoś może  korzystał z ich usług?


ja kojarze ale zupelnie nie wiem czy dobrze czy zle.

----------


## BudującaDom

Natalia S. Ja również byłam początkowo zachwycona Misiaczkami. Namiar wzięłam właśnie z tej listy, bo wszyscy się tak zachwycali. Panowie bardzo sympatyczni. W 5 dni zrobili nam180 m2 poddasza. Nie było nas jednak, gdy pracowali. Widzieliśmy pracę na koniec. Zaskoczyło nas, że zostało im kimś cudem kilkanaście rolek wełny, a kupiliśmy dokładnie na 182 m2. Zapewniali, że upchali na maksa.Udało się jednak sprzedać te rolki na OLX za pół ceny. Będąc na strychu nie mogłam dostrzec pozostawionej szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy dachem, co mnie zaniepokoiło. Rok temu panowie od parkietów badali suchość posadzki różnymi urządzeniami, i tak przez ciekawość poprosiłam ich, by przejechali termowizjerem po tych poddaszach.Wokół okien połaciowych  i daszków było dosłownie ciemno granatowo. Mamy teraz w zimie termostat ustawiony na 16 stopni, bo jeszcze nie mieszkamy. Niestety na poddaszu jest zaledwie 13 stopni.a grzejniki są bardzo duże. Druga sprawa, panowie nie położyli nigdzie akrylu na łączenich kartongipsu z murem. Powiedzieli,że zanim pomalujemy mamy sami ten akryl położyć. Przyznam się, że zdziwiło nas, że akurat przy murze nie zrobili żadnego połączenia z płytami kg, ale uznałam, że tak się pewnie robi. Jesienią położyliśmy akryl na tych łaczeniach. Po 4 miesiącach wszystkie te łączenia nam  popękały. Teraz dowiaduję się, że powinny być jakieś taśmy zatopione, jakieś łączenie ślizgowe. Mamy teraz kupę roboty, bo trzeba usunąć ten akryl, a są już meble i i dostęp do sufitów jest znacznie utrudniony.Musimy poszukać jakiegoś fachowca od kartongipsów, co nie będzie łatwe, by zrobił nam fachowo te łączenia. Inne firmy robią te łączenia w pakiecie i klient nie musi się martwic.

----------


## Slawko123

A ja szukam kogoś do zabudowy GK dachu, bez ocieplenia.

----------


## wojtas77

Witam.

Pilnie poszukiwany "glazurnik", który nie boi się szlifowania gresu.
Do położenia jest ok. 50 m2 płytek w łazience (jest projekt) i pralnio-suszarni w okolicach Grodziska Maz.
tel. 600885353

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Natalia S. Ja również byłam początkowo zachwycona Misiaczkami. Namiar wzięłam właśnie z tej listy, bo wszyscy się tak zachwycali. Panowie bardzo sympatyczni. W 5 dni zrobili nam180 m2 poddasza. Nie było nas jednak, gdy pracowali. Widzieliśmy pracę na koniec. Zaskoczyło nas, że zostało im kimś cudem kilkanaście rolek wełny, a kupiliśmy dokładnie na 182 m2. Zapewniali, że upchali na maksa.Udało się jednak sprzedać te rolki na OLX za pół ceny. Będąc na strychu nie mogłam dostrzec pozostawionej szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy dachem, co mnie zaniepokoiło. Rok temu panowie od parkietów badali suchość posadzki różnymi urządzeniami, i tak przez ciekawość poprosiłam ich, by przejechali termowizjerem po tych poddaszach.Wokół okien połaciowych  i daszków było dosłownie ciemno granatowo. Mamy teraz w zimie termostat ustawiony na 16 stopni, bo jeszcze nie mieszkamy. Niestety na poddaszu jest zaledwie 13 stopni.a grzejniki są bardzo duże. Druga sprawa, panowie nie położyli nigdzie akrylu na łączenich kartongipsu z murem. Powiedzieli,że zanim pomalujemy mamy sami ten akryl położyć. Przyznam się, że zdziwiło nas, że akurat przy murze nie zrobili żadnego połączenia z płytami kg, ale uznałam, że tak się pewnie robi. Jesienią położyliśmy akryl na tych łaczeniach. Po 4 miesiącach wszystkie te łączenia nam  popękały. Teraz dowiaduję się, że powinny być jakieś taśmy zatopione, jakieś łączenie ślizgowe. Mamy teraz kupę roboty, bo trzeba usunąć ten akryl, a są już meble i i dostęp do sufitów jest znacznie utrudniony.Musimy poszukać jakiegoś fachowca od kartongipsów, co nie będzie łatwe, by zrobił nam fachowo te łączenia. Inne firmy robią te łączenia w pakiecie i klient nie musi się martwic.


niestety podobna sytuacja jest u mnie - nawet jest gdzieś post gdzie wychwalam misiaczków (ale to było zanim zamieszkałem i zanim wykończyłem poddasze). 

To był jedyny etap gdzie zaufałem opinią i nie kontrolowałem wystarczająco dobrze (akurat dziecko nam się rodziło i głowa była w innym miejscu niż na budowie). W tym momencie chętnie bym zerwał cały karton gips i położył na nowo. Kamerą termowizyjną boję się sprawdzić ale patrząc jak szybko oraz gdzie mi topnieje śnieg to nie będzie za ciekawie.  zastanawiam się teraz na wdmuchaniem celulozy bo nie chce tego wszystkiego rozbierać - ale to pieśń przyszłości.

Kolega Kaizen pokazał na zdjęciach jak wygląda ich praca. 

Podsumowując:

MISIACZKI - SELKI - ROBERT HAWRYLAK - NIE POLECAM

----------


## agb

Szkoda, że wiele osób nie aktualizuje takich postów. Kiedyś odezwałem się do osoby, która pochwaliła tu fachowca, ale nie podała kontaktu. Okazało się, że był to najgorszy wykonawca z całej budowy, a w następstwie tego wpis został już stąd usunięty.

----------


## fighter1983

ojoj. cos zlego sie dzieje z wykonawcami na forum... tak na przestrzeni ostatnich kilku lat to sie jakos z takich "mega solidnych" kilku posypalo... z tego co zauwazylem:
2 wylewkarzy, 1 okniarz, 1 elewator, teraz karton-gipsiarze... 
hmmm ciekawe dlaczego.
mam nadzieje ze nie podziele ich losu... 
a moze po prostu w mysl piosenki
_"trzeba wiedziec kiedy ze sceny zejsc niepokonanym"
_ostatnio nawet o tym myslalem  :smile:  ale ja chyba zabardzo lubie ta walke z calym swiatem wbrew zdrowemu rozsadkowi i ekonomii

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> ojoj. cos zlego sie dzieje z wykonawcami na forum... tak na przestrzeni ostatnich kilku lat to sie jakos z takich "mega solidnych" kilku posypalo... z tego co zauwazylem:
> 2 wylewkarzy, 1 okniarz, 1 elewator, teraz karton-gipsiarze... 
> hmmm ciekawe dlaczego.
> mam nadzieje ze nie podziele ich losu... 
> a moze po prostu w mysl piosenki
> _"trzeba wiedziec kiedy ze sceny zejsc niepokonanym"
> _ostatnio nawet o tym myslalem  ale ja chyba zabardzo lubie ta walke z calym swiatem wbrew zdrowemu rozsadkowi i ekonomii


może niedługo hydroizolacja mojego balkonu da odpowiedź czy spadek formy dotyczy większej liczby forumowych wykonawców  :wink:

----------


## agb

Orientujecie się czy teka robi jeszcze wylewki? Ewentualnie szukam kogoś do wylewek z miksokreta.

----------


## gosiasad

Polecam p. Grzegorz Rola. Nie mogę znaleźć telefonu ale polecałam wcześniej i dostałam informacje, że nadal trzyma poziom :smile:

----------


## wykonawca 1

Witam szanowną panią.. ''BudującaDom''

...bardzo ciekawy wpis odnośnie docieplenia poddasza myślę ze łatwo jest wpisać własnie takie opinie a już bardzo łatwo kiedy się nie ma zielonego pojęcia o czym się pisze,
zacznijmy od tego że jeśli nawet różnica w pomieszczeniu od zadanej jest to 3 stopnie to jest to prawidłowa różnica biorąc pod uwagę że własnie wspomniane okna dachowe pod żadnym pozorem ''droga pani''!!!!!!!!!
NIE SĄ  ŻADNĄ IZOLACJĄ tylko WIELKIM MOSTKIEM TERMICZNYM  (celowo dużą literą żeby pani zrozumiała).
Już nie wspomnę że trzeba było się zastanowić budując dom i wstawiając okna dachowe że krokiew powinna być odsunięta od tego okna co najmniej 15 cm a nie 2 lub 3 cm a tyle wełny nie dociepli nic,
 a już biorąc pod uwagę docieplanie tym czymś(rodzaj wełny) poddasza zero logicznego myślenia.
Jak wyczytałem to wiedziała o tym pani.
Szczelina to nie dziura do przepychania tylko jak nazwa wskazuje sama szczelina do poruszania się powietrza!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeśli chodzi o akryl.. zapewniam panią że został on przez państwa zle położony oczywiście dobrze powiedzieli bo akryl kładzie sie po pierwszym malowaniu gdy pomalowana farba dokładnie wyschnie wtedy wiemy że i ściana i sufit lub skos jest wyschnięta i odpylona,
I nie robi się żadnych łączeń sztywnych g\k z murem bo on zawsze popęka,i wtedy też pani by miała o czym pisać. jak również stosowanie taśm łączących zmienia strukturę położonego tynku i wygląda jak plama na ścianie, akryl jest stosowany w budowlance zakładam na długo przed tym jak go państwo zastosowaliście,
 oczywiście ponownie się powtarzam ZLE!!  Więc proszę się następnym razem poradzić kogoś kompetentnego lub powstrzymać od pisania głupot.

Zagłębiłem się w pani konto i widzę że jak na razie to żaden wykonawca nie dogodził pani dostatecznie. 
Teraz o samym inwestorze... LUDZIE ZASTANÓWCIE SIĘ CZASAMI BO ŻAL WAS SŁUCHAĆ I CZYTAĆ JEŚLI POWSTAŁA BY TAKA SAMA LISTA WYKONAWCÓW NA PEWNO ''BudującaDom'' była by na CZARNEJ LIŚCIE DZIĘKUJĘ.

A nie ma pani numeru do wykonawców od g/k może trzeba zadzwonić. Bo nie dzwonił nikt...

----------


## wykonawca 1

I pora wspomnieć pozostałych udzielających sie artystów typu   :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  fighter1983 tak se chłopie zrób!!!! myślisz że nikt na forum nie same b...ny jak ty przecież wiadomo ze jestes firmą i takie wpisy jeszcze nikomu nie pomogły. Polecanie opisywanie zostaw prawdziwym inwestorom.  A jesli tobie chodzi o wiecej zleceń to po prostu na nie zapracuj .. tyle więcej nie napisze nie zniżę się do twojego poziomu... 

Pozostałym podszywającym też proponuję się zastanowić....

Dziękuję..... :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

ojoj ale sie wysypalo z worka goryczy. 
Szanowny wykonawca1 - sprowadzmy to teraz do systemu zero-jedynkowego. 
zakladasz konto na forum, piszesz 2 wpisy, nic nie wskazuje na to, ze faktycznie do piero co dolaczyles do grona forumowiczow, tylko braklo jajeczek zeby wpis umiescic ze swojego "standardowego" konta. pomijam ze lamiesz regulamin majac wiecej niz jedno konto. wiec kto tu sie podszywa, kamufluje?

nie rozumiem Twojej irytacji, tak jestem firma zarowno handlowa jak i wykonawcza, mam platny profil wlasnie dlatego, aby nikt nie zarzucil mi ze sie podszywam, ukrywam, robie ukryta reklame. 

ku Twojemu zaskoczeniu jest to moja praca za ktora dostaje wynagrodzenie, powaznie, wstaje rano, pracuje kilka - kilkanascie godzin, w miedzy czasie jeszcze udzielam porad na forum, jak wystarczy czasu to pisze bloga, robie obliczenia, oferty, dostawy, podpisuje umowy, wykonuje elewacje, negocjuje z dostawcami, szkole ludzi i wyobraz sobie - biore za to pieniadze i z tego sie utrzymuje. SZOK nie? nie btralbym za to pieniedzy gdybym materialy mial za free, ludzie pracowaliby w wolontariacie, samochod jezdzilby na powietrze (nawet nie na wode, woda tez kosztuje) a do domu nie przychodzilyby zadne rachunki, no i oczywiscie nawet zakupow domowych nie trzeba by bylo robic. 

co do udzielanych porad i polecen: a dlaczego niby nie moglbym polecic jakiegos wykonawcy? jezeli znam, widzialem prace, znam opinie inwestorow u ktoryh cos robili, z kilkoma nawet juz wielokrotnie sie spotkalem na budowie to dlaczego mialbym ich nie polecic skoro robia dobrze ? 

podobnie zreszta z rozwiazaniami materialowymi: albo sami je wbudowujemy , albo dostarczamy, dostajemy feedback. cos jest lepsze, cos jest gorsze jakosciowo, cos jest tansze cos jest drozsze. kazde polecone rozwiazanie moge jargumentowac, dlaczego zrobilbym tak a nie inaczej, oge dyskutowac, jezeli ktos ma odmienne zdanie i je szanuje, zwlaszcza kiedy w dyskusji uzywa konkretnych argumetow opierajac sie na wiedzy i bez wycieczek osobistych. wreszcie - sam moge zmienic zdanie i przyznac ze cos mozna bylo rozwiazac lepiej/taniej/szybciej (zalezy co potrzebne) 

zapraszam Cie do merytorycznej dyskusji w ktoryms z watkow moze juz z Twojego prawdziwego konta

----------


## wykonawca 1

Tak się składa że nie mam żadnego innego konta a zalogowałem się tylko po to żeby przestrzec innych forumowiczów własnie przed takimi wpisami jak Twój .
nie potrzebuje żadnego innego konta.. wystarczy mi świadomość że zabolało heh,
 a tak  na marginesie to teraz z tym wpisem żeś biedaku strzelił *reklame* szkoda że nie napisałeś co robisz po pracy to już wszystko byśmy o tobie wiedzieli.  :yes:  :bye:  miłego dnia  :sick:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Tak się składa że nie mam żadnego innego konta a zalogowałem się tylko po to żeby przestrzec innych forumowiczów własnie przed takimi wpisami jak Twój .
> nie potrzebuje żadnego innego konta.. wystarczy mi świadomość że zabolało heh,
>  a tak  na marginesie to teraz z tym wpisem żeś biedaku strzelił *reklame* szkoda że nie napisałeś co robisz po pracy to już wszystko byśmy o tobie wiedzieli.  miłego dnia


a dokładnie co takiego fighter napisał? czytam i nie widzę. jak brzmiał ten magiczny wpis, przed którym należałoby innych przestrzec ?

----------


## Wekto

Wykonawca1, zachowujesz się jak obrażona pierdoła która wykonała komuś prace i ta praca delikatnie mówiąc jest niskich lotów. Co zostało Ci wytknięte przez inwestora. 

Reklamę to Ty zrobiłeś ale nie tylko sobie ale wszystkim polecanym tutaj wykonawcom. Twój wpis tylko potwierdza, że rekomendacje na tej Białej Liście są warte... niewiele. Kiedyś te polecenia były wartościowe. Dziś firmy się zmieniają. Zmieniają się przede wszystkim pracownicy w tych firmach. Sam właściciel, jeśli w ogóle pracuje, to nie jest wstanie zagwarantować odpowiedniej jakości pracy przy zmieniających się co chwilę pracownikach. A takie mamy czasy w budowlance. 
Ze swojej budowy sam miałem kilka firm do polecenia. Dziś już bym nie ryzykował i ich tutaj nie polecał aby kogoś ewentualnie na minę nie wpakować. Kilka lat temu u mnie (i to jest dla mnie jedyny fakt) taka i taka firma wykonała swoją robotę dobrze. I tyle. A dziś może to być już diametralnie inaczej wykonane.

----------


## fighter1983

> Tak się składa że nie mam żadnego innego konta a zalogowałem się tylko po to żeby przestrzec innych forumowiczów własnie przed takimi wpisami jak Twój .


szlachetnosc Twojej postawy w tym momencie jest zdumiewajaca, przegladasz internet w poszukiwaniu wpisow na forach budowlanych, na ktorych nie jestes zarejestrowany , wylapujesz "ten jeden" i rejestrujesz sie po to tylko, aby uswiadomic spolecznosci jaki to zly jest jeden z uzytkownikow z 10-letnim stazem na forum i raczej pozytywnymi opiniami. 
Ponadto wiarygodnosc Twojej wypowiedzi i brak sprecyzowania co bylo tak bardzo zle w tym co napisalem w przypadku osoby zarejestrowanej "3minuty temu" i z dorobkiem 2 postow powaznie jest bardzo bardzo znaczaca. 



> nie potrzebuje żadnego innego konta.. wystarczy mi świadomość że zabolało heh,


zabolalo mnie to mniej wiecej jak ugryzienie przez komara... krowy... na szwajcarskim pastwisku w Alpach. natomiast smutne jest to, ze Tobie sprawilo przyjemnosc sama swiadomosc, ze rzekomo wyrzadziles komus jakas krzywde.
Ja to ciesze sie, jak widze ze komus cos dobrze wyjdzie, jak mu sie powodzi, jak mu sie firma rozwija etc. 
Tobie sprawia przyjemnosc jak komus pojdzie zle, albo uda Ci sie jakos zaszkodzic 
 Takie stany to juz chyba powoli powinno sie leczyc, aby nie przerodzilo sie w cos powazniejszego - niebezpiecznego dla otoczenia. Nie jestem znawca, ale tak mi sie wydaje. 



> a tak na marginesie to teraz z tym wpisem żeś biedaku strzelił *reklameszkoda że nie napisałeś co robisz po pracy to już wszystko byśmy o tobie wiedzieli*


*nie do konca wiem co masz na mysli
*jezeli interesują Cię moje zainteresowania w czasie wolnym to w duzym skrocie, jak tylko mam chwile wolnego to:
wyjedzam na ryby, gram w szachy, troszke sie wspinam, gram w siatkowke, spotykam sie ze znajomymi na piwko/grilla, czytam, jezdze na rowerze, wakacje wole spedzac w gorach chodzac po szlakach, nie pasuje mi lezenie plackiem na plazy, zima jak sie da najchetniej na narty. Zima tez lubie nasze polskie morze kiedy nie ma tam ludzi i jest pusto - tak zeby odpoczac od ludzi troche. czasami kino, teatr, jakis koncert, lubie polski rock, nie slucham disco-polo, nie ogladam tv, jezeli ogladam to TopGear lub Katastrofy w Przestworzach (jakos lubie ta tematyke), prowadze mniej lub bardziej sensowne rozmowy na forum budowlanym.
no to czekam teraz na pelny moj portret psychologiczny i objawienie jedynej slusznej prawdy o mnie samym

Poza tym robisz tu mega OT

----------


## agol

Witam, poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do położenia kostki brukowej przed domem (ok 120 m) okolice Piaseczna oraz do postawienia ogrodzenia  na ok 10 m długości  (słupki betonowe plus przęsła) Dodatkowo czy ktoś może mi podpowiedzieć jakich cen mogę się spodziewać?

----------


## zbigor

Kostkę układała mi firma maxbruk z Góry Kalwarii. Mają swoją wystawkę tuż za Lidlem.
 Co do ceny to IMHO z podstawowym materiałem poniżej 130zł/m2  nie znajdziesz. 
Oczywiście dodatkowo płatne obrzeża , przepusty itp.

----------


## Owczar

Może ktoś polecić solidnego hydraulika?

Do zrobienia instalacje wodno kanalizacyjne wewnętrzne oraz orurowanie kotłowni. Obieg cwu, co itd.

----------


## BudującaDom

Do wykonawca 1. 

Inwestor korzysta tylko i wyłącznie z tej białej listy, bo chce mieć dobrze wykonaną pracę. Niestety, czas wszystko weryfikuje i nie ma z czym dyskutować. Jaki koń jest każdy widzi. Dobrze wykonana praca sama się broni. Takiej pracy inny wykonawca nie musi poprawiać, a inwestor ponosić dodatkowych kosztów. Przez budowę przewija się sztab ludzi i każdy potrafi ocenić, to co widzi. A nie wszyscy są z nich laikami budowlanymi jeśli chodzi o profesjonalne ocieplanie poddaszy. Jeśli ktoś obiecuje mi wykonanie pracy na 5 a ja mu płacę wcześniej ustaloną kwotę to mam prawo spodziewać się tej pracy na 5 a nie zaledwie na 3, co wyszło u mnie po jakimś czasie. Moja niska ocena jest potwierdzona przez nadzór i kierownika, nad czym niestety ubolewam.  Brak szczeliny wentylacyjnej między odeskowaniem a wełną to bardzo poważny błąd. Niby za co jako inwestor miałabym trafić na czarną listę?  Ja dotrzymałam przecież umowy.

----------


## voitaskawa

Panowie, wystawil mnie tynkarz, i ukladanka prysla a bylo tak pieknie i szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z rejonu Piaseczno / Janki na termin  max maj 2019- :smile:  poprosze o wasza pomoc a wzamian sluze super elektrykiem super inst co cuw i rekuperacja. Help help. Super murazem do sso.  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> szukam sprawdzonej ekipy z rejonu Piaseczno / Janki na termin  max maj 2019


Jak sprawdzona ekipa, to potrzebujesz cudu - że wypadnie im klient i żaden z kolejki nie będzie gotów na ich wejście. dzwoń, pytaj Ale nastaw się pesymistycznie i przesuń terminy.
Z łapanki byle jakiego trudno dzisiaj z takim terminem będzie znaleźć.

----------


## asbe

Witam, 

Podobno "Misiaczki" nie do końca sie sprawdzają ?
Czy to prawda?
Jakie macie do nich zastrzeżenia?
Robili u mnie sufity w 2012 r i faktycznie - popękały spoiny na styku mur/GK - podobno to normalne (?)
Kogo polecacie do zabudowy gipsowo-kartonowej - zależy mi, aby używał tych specjalnych taśm, co to sprawiają, że nie popęka  :smile:

----------


## asbe

Poszukuję elektryka z rejonu Grójec/Tarczyn/Piaseczno i okolice.
Kogo z tej "normalnej pólki cenowej" polecacie?
Ponadto będę wdzięczna za wskazanie solidnego glazurnika z tych okolic.

Ja ze swojej strony po raz kolejny polecam Mirka Gencla do budowy domu. Buduje mi własnie dom 110 m i budynek gospodarczy (płyta fundamentowa i Silka)
Zaczęli  12 lutego - za 2 dni już kończą. Ten etap budowy to sama przyjemność  :smile: . Chłopaki zaczynają o 7 rano i pracują do późnych godzin (oświetlona cała budowa). Na budowie wzorcowy porządek, cudowna atmosfera, zero problemów z materiałami - Mirek wszystko sam  ogarnia - oczywiście konsultując ze mną. Nie było ani godziny opóźnienia z powodu braku materiału, co przy obecnych problemach z zakupem choćby Silki było dużym sukcesem.  Mój kierownik budowy również zachwycony. Oboje z mężem  po raz kolejny stwierdzamy, że to nieziemska ekipa i drugiej takiej nie ma. Już za nimi tęsknię.

 Moja budowa jest za oknem mojego obecnego domu. Chłopaki śpią w swoim mobilnym domku na terenie budowy, a Mirek dojeżdża z Warszawy. Jest 6.15, słonce dopiero wschodzi. Jak myślicie co widzę za oknem? Podjechał właśnie samochód, wysiada Mirek i niesie ciepłe bułeczki chłopakom  :smile: . Cudowny gość, naprawdę.

----------


## fighter1983

> Moja budowa jest za oknem mojego obecnego domu. Chłopaki śpią w swoim mobilnym domku na terenie budowy, a Mirek dojeżdża z Warszawy. Jest 6.15, słonce dopiero wschodzi. Jak myślicie co widzę za oknem? Podjechał właśnie samochód, wysiada Mirek i niesie ciepłe bułeczki chłopakom . Cudowny gość, naprawdę.


Cudowny to by byl jakby tez wlasnie do was wpadl z cieplymi buleczkami , mlekiem od krowy i paczkami  :smile:  
Zart oczywiscie  :big tongue:

----------


## andreys

Poszukuję tynkarzy do tynków wewnętrznych, do zrobienia dom 240m2 powierzchni. Tynki w większości gipsowe utwardzane plus cementowo-wapienne w niektórych pomieszczeniach. Kogo polecicie ponad to, co Kaizen pisał?

----------


## gosiasad

> Ja ze swojej strony po raz kolejny polecam Mirka Gencla do budowy domu. Buduje mi własnie dom 110 m i budynek gospodarczy (płyta fundamentowa i Silka)
> Zaczęli  12 lutego - za 2 dni już kończą. Ten etap budowy to sama przyjemność . Chłopaki zaczynają o 7 rano i pracują do późnych godzin (oświetlona cała budowa). Na budowie wzorcowy porządek, cudowna atmosfera, zero problemów z materiałami - Mirek wszystko sam  ogarnia - oczywiście konsultując ze mną. Nie było ani godziny opóźnienia z powodu braku materiału, co przy obecnych problemach z zakupem choćby Silki było dużym sukcesem.  Mój kierownik budowy również zachwycony. Oboje z mężem  po raz kolejny stwierdzamy, że to nieziemska ekipa i drugiej takiej nie ma. Już za nimi tęsknię.


My też Mirka bardzo ciepło wspominamy. Powinien fanklub założyć :smile: 
Tym bardziej, że  BL się wykrusza.

----------


## agb

Ja się mogę pod powyższym podpisać  :smile:  Mimo iż Mirek skończył u mnie SSO jakoś w październiku, to dalej się regularnie widujemy. I jak się umówimy na 7:30, to Mirek o 7:15 już jest.

----------


## asbe

> Ja się mogę pod powyższym podpisać  Mimo iż Mirek skończył u mnie SSO jakoś w październiku, to dalej się regularnie widujemy. I jak się umówimy na 7:30, to Mirek o 7:15 już jest.


 :yes:

----------


## Owczar

Szukam kogoś do wylewek wykończeniowych cienkowarstwowych - np Bauflor. Możecie kogoś polecić? Do zrobienia tylko 30m2...

----------


## Marcin55

> Pragnę podzielić się kolejnym sprawdzonym wykonawcą jest nim p. Krzysztof Karkosa z Mińska Mazowieckiego tel. 692 702 531‬
> Wykonywał on u mnie elewacje - zdjęcia znajdziecie na moim blogu: http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/?id=247180
> Terminowy, rzeczowy, słowny, godny polecenia.
> Zakres prac był ustalony na usługę, pracował na moim materiale, który był dostarczany bezposrednio przez przedstawiciela Greinplast.
> Generalnie konkurencyjny cenowo względem wszystkich forumowych gwiazd, którzy krzyczą sobie mega wygórowane stawki za m2 z materiałem. 
> Warto poświecić trochę czasu i samemu ogarnąć materiał.


A więc odświeżając temat dziele się kolejnymi sprawdzonymi ekipami dla kolejnych bobów budowniczych aby mieli łatwiej.
Tych, który sobie przeskrobali u mnie nie będę wymieniał, wręcz może kiedyś wpiszę na czarną listę.

A wiec tym, którym można zaufać i będziecie zadowoleni z ich usług:

- zabudowa kominka p.Piotr Burakowski Instalkom - tel. 509-841-680, w terminie, w dobrej cenie wkład z kratek.pl z rabatami wykonawcy. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

- stacja uzdatniania wody - p.Wojciech Szczepanek AQUADROP - tel. 501-287-200, perfekcyjna ocena sytuacji i dobór urządzeń, aby woda była zdatna do picia (szczegóły na moim blogu ze zdjęciami z wykonania prac). Większość innych poległa na etapie otrzymania wyników badań wody.

- Stolarz Marcin tel. 669-370-639 wraz ze swoją ekipą, wykonał meble kuchenne, garderobę, spiżarnie, szafkę pod umywalki oraz pozostałe zabudowy. Ekipa na 5 z dużym plusem. Doradzili, wykonali w terminie i posprzątali po sobie. Niestety po większości ekip musiałem sprzątać a tu miłe zaskoczenie. 

- InterDecor p. Olgierd 513-132-808 - zakup i montaż drzwi Asilo w przystępnej cenie, zgodnie z umową w podanym terminie.

- Szklarz p. Marcin Poteraj - 694-363-438, Kabina prysznicowa typu Walk In, lustra, Lacobel -panel lakierowany do kuchni


Realizacje powyższych ekip i prac zleconych oraz wcześniej wymienianych wykonawców można znaleźć na moim blogu adres: http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## Qter

Cześć,

Szukam ekipy do montażu bramy wjazdowej przesównej wraz z furtką Wiśniowskiego + wykonanie ogrodzenia panelowego. Możecie kogoś polecić?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Marcin55

> Cześć,
> 
> Szukam ekipy do montażu bramy wjazdowej przesównej wraz z furtką Wiśniowskiego + wykonanie ogrodzenia panelowego. Możecie kogoś polecić?
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


Pani Marzena Rapi Bramy - 601 343 601 - Polecam, u mnie wykonywali bramę lecz Novoferm-u, moim zdaniem lepsza niż przereklamowany wiśniowski. Polecam przyjrzeć się obu produktom na miejscu, m.in w Rapi mają obie i można sobie porównąć oba produkty.

----------


## Ripper

Szukam dobrego wykonawcy wylewek cementowych na ogrzewaniu podłogowym na początek kwietnia. Dylatacja obwodowa będzie już zrobiona. Do zrobienia tylko dylatacje przy przejściach i wylanie. W sumie 235m2, z czego 45m2 w garażu ze spadkiem.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

szukam ekipy do hydroizolacji balkonu. może ktoś ma kogoś sprawdzonego ?

----------


## Qter

> Pani Marzena Rapi Bramy - 601 343 601 - Polecam, u mnie wykonywali bramę lecz Novoferm-u, moim zdaniem lepsza niż przereklamowany wiśniowski. Polecam przyjrzeć się obu produktom na miejscu, m.in w Rapi mają obie i można sobie porównąć oba produkty.


Dzięki, ale Pani Marzena robi bramy wjazdowe do garażu a nie posesyjne...  a mi chodzi o ekipę do "zabetonowania"  bramy na posesję + wykonanie ogrodzenia systemowego (panele).

Szukam dalej!

PZDR

Qter

----------


## finlandia

Miramet z Węgorowa. U mnie w domu robili wszystkie 20 lat temu. Teraz pytałem znajomego "automaciarza" o polecenie aktualnie dobrej firmy i też ich polecił.

----------


## Marcin55

> Dzięki, ale Pani Marzena robi bramy wjazdowe do garażu a nie posesyjne...  a mi chodzi o ekipę do "zabetonowania"  bramy na posesję + wykonanie ogrodzenia systemowego (panele).
> 
> Szukam dalej!
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


W zakresie ogrodzenia frontowego systemowego i bramy wjazdowej a także oraz ogrodzenia panelowego polecam p. Marcin 576 935 495 działa na terenie Warszawy i okolic, rzetelna ekipa.

U u mnie i u sąsiadów wykonuje aktualnie ogrodzenie modułowe łupane firmy Joniec i przęsła firmy Konsport

----------


## zbigor

> Dzięki, ale Pani Marzena robi bramy wjazdowe do garażu a nie posesyjne...  a mi chodzi o ekipę do "zabetonowania"  bramy na posesję + wykonanie ogrodzenia systemowego (panele).
> 
> Szukam dalej!
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


wawmar.pl   
Robili u mnie
1.  bramę przesuwną na automatyce CAME  oczywiście  z wykonaniem (zabetonowaniem) miejsca pod mocowanie bramy 
2. ogrodzenie frontowe z paneli podobnych do konsportu  pp002 64 + 3 furtki
3. Ogrodzenie z paneli 3d
Cenowo lepiej jak Konsport.

----------


## Marcin55

Kolejni wykonawcy, których z czystym sumieniem polecam:

Schody p. Dariusz Lasek - 608 404 823 (wykonanie schodów uwiecznione na moim blogu)

Odkurzacz centralny Vacuflo - p. Jakub Home Systems / Bartycka - 534 000 203‬




> A więc odświeżając temat dziele się kolejnymi sprawdzonymi ekipami dla kolejnych bobów budowniczych aby mieli łatwiej.
> Tych, który sobie przeskrobali u mnie nie będę wymieniał, wręcz może kiedyś wpiszę na czarną listę.
> 
> A wiec tym, którym można zaufać i będziecie zadowoleni z ich usług:
> 
> - zabudowa kominka p.Piotr Burakowski Instalkom - tel. 509-841-680, w terminie, w dobrej cenie wkład z kratek.pl z rabatami wykonawcy. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić.
> 
> - Robert Hawrylak 502-469-645 (Selki) zabudowa poddasza, ocieplenie wełną, ekipa bardzo w porządku, zgrana paczka.
> 
> ...

----------


## teka

> Szukam dobrego wykonawcy wylewek cementowych na ogrzewaniu podłogowym na początek kwietnia. Dylatacja obwodowa będzie już zrobiona. Do zrobienia tylko dylatacje przy przejściach i wylanie. W sumie 235m2, z czego 45m2 w garażu ze spadkiem.


69279623598

----------


## teka

692796235

----------


## teka

Robi.tylko blok kończy w kwietniu

----------


## teka

Sain 509499922 Hubert Paduch

----------


## JOstry

A czy możecie polecić jakąś firmę która wybuduje mi systemem zleconym dom parterowy pod Warszawą, do SSZ a może nawet deweloperskiego?

----------


## Ripper

Szukam kogoś od obróbki blacharskiej attyki z tytancynku.

----------


## asbe

Glazurnik mi się "wysypał" - czy jest sznasa na kogos sensownego na koniec maja/początek czerwca ?

----------


## R90

Witam
poszukuję murarzy, którzy ogarną temat budowy domu na płycie fundamentowej. Firmy, które robią tylko płyty są za drogie.

----------


## Sdy

Witam, gdzieś w połowie maja odbieram klucze do domu w zab. szeregowej. Lokalizacja - Warszawa Białołęka,
Poszukuję :
- kogoś do zrobienia schodów skrzynkowych + balustrady , dom 3 poziomowy - kogoś kto zna się na rzeczy i nie zabije wyceną z kosmosu.

Dodatkowo chętnie skorzystam z polecanych kontaktów do osób od:
- zabudowy kominka - mam wstępnie jakiś kontakt, ale jeszcze nie wiem jak z terminami i z opiniami - więc szukam wyjścia awaryjnego
- instalacja alarmowa (kabelki w 99% położone, kwestia doboru sprzętu i montażu)
- montowania anteny satelitarneja na dachu - niby pierdoła, ale się komplikuje ze względu na "metalowe" kominy u mnie na dachu.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wekto

> - kogoś do zrobienia schodów skrzynkowych + balustrady , dom 3 poziomowy - kogoś kto zna się na rzeczy i nie zabije wyceną z kosmosu.


Jeśli Zielona Białołęka to po sąsiedzku (wykonawcy, których mogę polecić z własnego doświadczenia):

- schody skrzynkowe z bambusa (bambus prasowany łączony ze sklejką, lakierowany). Wykonanie bez zarzutu. Marki, 603-705-866 (Janek). 
- przy okazji okładziny podłogowe wykonane z tego samego materiału. www.fulmen-parkiety.pl

----------


## Marcin55

Do mojej listy dołącza kolejny wykonawca tym razem od kostki, którego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić każdemu. 

Pan Grzegorz tel. 510-500-427 - kostka brukowa 

Efekty jego pracy możecie zobaczyć na blogu - http://budowajablonkig2.mojabudowa.pl




> Kolejni wykonawcy, których z czystym sumieniem polecam:
> 
> Schody p. Dariusz Lasek - 608 404 823 (wykonanie schodów uwiecznione na moim blogu)
> 
> Odkurzacz centralny Vacuflo - p. Jakub Home Systems / Bartycka - 534 000 203‬

----------


## Balbina200

Witam po dłuższej przerwie :Smile: 
Do mojego wybudowanego sześć lat temu domu potrzebuję ekipy do odmalowania wewnątrz i na zewnątrz.
Kto teraz jest polecany? Z kim warto pracować?
Bemowo.

----------


## gt4

Poszukuje godnej polecenia ekipy budowlanej, ktora podejmie sie budowy domu do stanu surowego otwartego (plus dach) w tym roku.
Budowa w Walendowie k/Nadarzyna
Może ktoś poleci kogoś kto może mieć wolny termin (a różnie z tym bywa u wykonawców i na to liczę).

----------


## jak_kolwiek

czy ktoś zna firmę: Multi-Tech Piotr Konicki? warto korzystać z ich usług? Ewentualnie możecie polecić kogoś do hydroizolacji balkonu?

----------


## zbigor

Hydroizolację  oraz ocieplenie balkonów i tarasu nad garażem robił mi Bernard Sobkowski z firmy Demobud. Minęły 2 sezony i jest ok. Zamiast papy kładł mi  Elastofol

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Hydroizolację  oraz ocieplenie balkonów i tarasu nad garażem robił mi Bernard Sobkowski z firmy Demobud. Minęły 2 sezony i jest ok. Zamiast papy kładł mi  Elastofol


dzięki za info. kontaktowałem się z Bernardem w tamtym roku - niestety powiedział, że nie da rady bo kilka deweloperskich wyzwań przyjął.

----------


## agb

Spróbuj w tym roku. U mnie w zeszłym roku było podobnie, ale tym roku robi chyba już mniej deweloperki i w tym roku zrobił na wiosnę.

----------


## asbe

Witam wszystkich, 
mam małą katastrofę na budowie  :sad: 
niestety, polecany przez kogoś wykonawca elewacji zawiódł na całej linii;
na poczatku wzbudził moje zaufanie, ale z każdym dniem pracy jego pracowników było juz tylko coraz gorzej;
efekt jest taki, że musiałam przerwac ich działalnośc i obecnie pilnie poszukuję kogoś, kto wyprowadzi elewację na prostą;
budynek jest juz po pierwszym naciągnieciu kleju z siatką, ale moim zdaniem przy oknach trzeba poprawić i obrobic glify, naciągnąć klej drugi raz wyrównując całość i położyć strukturę - całośc to około 220 m.kw;
budynek niski  - do okapu około 270 cm, z szerokimi  okapam;

Czy ktoś podejmie się takiego wyzwania - może polecicie kogoś? 
Będę wdzięczna za pomoc.
Miejsce budowy to powiat piaseczyński gmina Tarczyn.
Temat niestety "na już ".
 :sad:

----------


## margaryt

Witam,
ktoś korzystał z usług murarza Andrzej Ciołek 512 488 035, od miesiąca nie mogę doczekać się na wycenę  :mad:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich, 
> mam małą katastrofę na budowie 
> niestety, polecany przez kogoś wykonawca elewacji zawiódł na całej linii;
> na poczatku wzbudził moje zaufanie, ale z każdym dniem pracy jego pracowników było juz tylko coraz gorzej;
> efekt jest taki, że musiałam przerwac ich działalnośc i obecnie pilnie poszukuję kogoś, kto wyprowadzi elewację na prostą;
> budynek jest juz po pierwszym naciągnieciu kleju z siatką, ale moim zdaniem przy oknach trzeba poprawić i obrobic glify, naciągnąć klej drugi raz wyrównując całość i położyć strukturę - całośc to około 220 m.kw;
> budynek niski  - do okapu około 270 cm, z szerokimi  okapam;
> 
> Czy ktoś podejmie się takiego wyzwania - może polecicie kogoś? 
> ...


Zadzwoń jutro rano. Będę w okolicy. Zobaczymy. 661071502

----------


## kemot_p

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy to wykonania ocieplenia - budynek w gminie Brwinów, powiat pruszkowski.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy to wykonania ocieplenia - budynek w gminie Brwinów, powiat pruszkowski.
> Pozdrawiam.


w przyszlym roku ?

----------


## wally666

Ja również chętnie zlecę ocieplenie parterowki, w Pruszkowie, najlepiej jeszcze w tym roku na jesieni

----------


## kemot_p

> w przyszlym roku ?


Patrząc realnie na terminy dobrych ekip to pewnie tak. Pracę widziałbym w dwóch etapach - najpierw styropian, siatka, klej (wiosna 2020), a na koniec budowy (wiosna 2021, przed wprowadzeniem się) tynk i elementy dekoracyjne.

----------


## fighter1983

> Patrząc realnie na terminy dobrych ekip to pewnie tak. Pracę widziałbym w dwóch etapach - najpierw styropian, siatka, klej (wiosna 2020), a na koniec budowy (wiosna 2021, przed wprowadzeniem się) tynk i elementy dekoracyjne.


Ok. Do ogarnięcia

----------


## asbe

> Witam wszystkich, 
> mam małą katastrofę na budowie 
> niestety, polecany przez kogoś wykonawca elewacji zawiódł na całej linii;
> na poczatku wzbudził moje zaufanie, ale z każdym dniem pracy jego pracowników było juz tylko coraz gorzej;
> efekt jest taki, że musiałam przerwac ich działalnośc i obecnie pilnie poszukuję kogoś, kto wyprowadzi elewację na prostą;
> budynek jest juz po pierwszym naciągnieciu kleju z siatką, ale moim zdaniem przy oknach trzeba poprawić i obrobic glify, naciągnąć klej drugi raz wyrównując całość i położyć strukturę - całośc to około 220 m.kw;
> budynek niski  - do okapu około 270 cm, z szerokimi  okapam;
> 
> Czy ktoś podejmie się takiego wyzwania - może polecicie kogoś? 
> ...


Muszę napisać parę słów o fachowcu, który mi tę katastrofę zamienił w bajkę. Jestem mu bardzo wdzięczna, że podjął się tego tematu, bo wyglądało to źle, a wiem, że miał napięty grafik.Miał sporo roboty, żeby naprawić to, co poprzednia ekipa zrobiła, ale chłopaki dali radę i to mega sprawnie. 
*Ten fachowiec to  pan Krzysztof,* o którym juz w zeszłym roku ktoś pisał - stąd miałam do niego namiary. Bałam się, że za taką naprawę sobie trochę krzyknie, ale muszę przyznać, że jako jeden z niewielu mnie pozytywnie zaskoczył. Super fachowiec z super ekipą -  naprawdę godny polecenia. 
Gdyby ktoś chciał skorzystać z jego usług to podaję kontakt -  *607 442 905*

----------


## Halszka

Witam,
Szukam architekta do zrobienia planu rozbudowy małego, parterowego domku. Lokalizacja, do której jestem w stanie dojechać, to Warszawa, Piaseczno, Konstancin Jeziorna.
Zależy mi na naprawdę profesjonalnym doradztwie.
Pozdrawiam,
Halszka

----------


## wojtas77

Potrzebna ekipa do wykonania SSZ garażu (do 35m zabudowy) w Jaktorowie według projektu http://www.projektgarazu.pl/projekty,1,0,304

----------


## Edekzelian

Ludziska, 
szukam do wykonania w październiku:
- instalacji sanitarnych, w tym ogrzewania podłogowego
- instalacji elektrycznych
- tynków cementowo wapiennych
- wylewek
Okolice Piaseczno.
Pomożecie?  :smile:

----------


## mroczek90

Cześć
Szukam ekipy do położenia kostki granitowej (nie betonowej) najlepiej jakby ekipa była z Warszawy
Ktoś ma jakies rekomendacje?

----------


## agb

Ja z kolei szukam ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta. Byle nie teka.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Ja z kolei szukam ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta. Byle nie teka.


a czym teka ci podpadł, że byle nie on ?

----------


## agb

Kiedyś wrzucę zdjęcia i więcej napiszę. Teraz mogę powiedzieć, że to najgorsza ekipa na budowie do tej pory.

----------


## nebeska

> Cześć
> Szukam ekipy do położenia kostki granitowej (nie betonowej) najlepiej jakby ekipa była z Warszawy
> Ktoś ma jakies rekomendacje?


Cześć,
Jeśi chodzi o kostkę to polecam firmę ASPOL: http://granit-warszawa.pl/
Nie są co prawda z Warszawy, tylko z okolic Pruszkowa.
U nas układali rok temu i z czystym sercem mogę ich polecić.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## GraMar

> Cześć
> Szukam ekipy do położenia kostki granitowej (nie betonowej) najlepiej jakby ekipa była z Warszawy
> Ktoś ma jakies rekomendacje?


Unikaj jak ognia firmy z nazwą MRÓWKA, właściciel - pewien Dariusz

----------


## GraMar

Polecam do naprawy okuć, regulacji, wymiany okuć na lepsze/inne/ratowanie przed demolką Pana Roberta, naszego forumowego IVO333, tel 501503805.
Uratował nasz zestaw składający się z wielkiego fixa oraz drzwi balkonowych rozwierno-uchylnych, wymienił całe okucie, wyregulował inne okna.
Kilka firm montażowych uciekły chyłkiem na widok tego rozpadającego się devolepskiego "wynalazku".

Dziękujemy serdecznie, buziaczki

----------


## finlandia

> Polecam do naprawy okuć, regulacji, wymiany okuć na lepsze/inne/ratowanie przed demolką Pana Roberta, naszego forumowego IVO333, tel 501503805.
> Uratował nasz zestaw składający się z wielkiego fixa oraz drzwi balkonowych rozwierno-uchylnych, wymienił całe okucie, wyregulował inne okna.
> Kilka firm montażowych uciekły chyłkiem na widok tego rozpadającego się devolepskiego "wynalazku".
> 
> Dziękujemy serdecznie, buziaczki


Też zawsze polecam. Wie co robi (nawet najtrudniejsze przypadki), lubi to a ja lubię polecać fachowców  :big grin:

----------


## Wekto

> Cześć
> Szukam ekipy do położenia kostki granitowej (nie betonowej) najlepiej jakby ekipa była z Warszawy
> Ktoś ma jakies rekomendacje?


Daniel Kościński - DanBruk - www.dan-bruk.com.pl

----------


## Halszka

Witam,
Forumowicze kochani, czy znacie firmy od montażu okien, które w razie potrzeby wyrównają ościeża zaprawą ciepłochronną pod tzw ciepły montaż /piana i taśmy/ ?
Żeby jeszcze montaż zrobili jak należy. Bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo powinnam już zamawiać okna, a ościeża nieprzygotowane, więc nawet pomiarów nie mogę robić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agb

> Witam,
> Forumowicze kochani, czy znacie firmy od montażu okien, które w razie potrzeby wyrównają ościeża zaprawą ciepłochronną pod tzw ciepły montaż /piana i taśmy/ ?
> Żeby jeszcze montaż zrobili jak należy. Bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo powinnam już zamawiać okna, a ościeża nieprzygotowane, więc nawet pomiarów nie mogę robić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Z pomiarami poradzą sobie bez przygotowanych ościeży.

----------


## Edekzelian

Koledzy i koleżanki, 
od rekuperacji potrzebny, prócz Tora went, która koniecznie, nie wiedzieć czemu, chce peflexy układać.
Do tego kogoś od instalacji elektrycznej/alarm/tv szukam.
No i ktoś kto ogarnie ogrzewanie podłogowe i instalacje sanitarne. 
Okolice Piaseczna. 
Help!

----------


## Topaz

> Koledzy i koleżanki, 
> od rekuperacji potrzebny, prócz Tora went, która koniecznie, nie wiedzieć czemu, chce peflexy układać.
> Do tego kogoś od instalacji elektrycznej/alarm/tv szukam.
> No i ktoś kto ogarnie ogrzewanie podłogowe i instalacje sanitarne. 
> Okolice Piaseczna. 
> Help!


Gości od wentylacji niestety nie polecę, ale elektryka i resztę owszem  :smile: 
Elektryk - Patryk, tel. 697 58 46 20  - młody i kumaty
Alarm, kamery, TV, internet - forumowy ZBYCH - firma Delta, tel. 502 255 017 - perfekcjoniści
Ogrzewanie i instalacje sanitarne - Andrzej - firma Termotronik - bis, tel. 501 12 98 81 - super ekipa

To są wykonawcy, z którymi najlepiej się nam współpracowało i polecam!

P.S. Jeszce polecam ogrodników: garden-pasje.pl - Wiktor, tel. 789 201 843

----------


## suzanita

Niestety po ponad roku, po wystawieniu pięknej laurki *Rom-Kon’owi* muszę zweryfikować swoją ocenę na… *OMIJAJ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM !!!* 

*Z takim chamstwem i bezczelnością daaawno już się nie spotkałem…* To co sobą reprezentuje Romuald Konieczka czyli forumowy Rom-Kon, spec od kartongipsów, malowania, filozof… to absolutne dno, to jak traktuje ludzi plasuje go w kręgu tych z którymi nie chcesz mieć nigdy nic do czynienia… Przemiana była spektakularna…A może zawsze taki był tylko robił to skrycie, za plecami..?

R. Konieczka ( Rom-Kon) spędził u nas na budowie łącznie ok 6 miesięcy – najpierw sufit podwieszany w garażu, później malowanie ścian, drobne poprawki, wykończenie schodów więc człowieka myślę całkiem nieźle można było poznać przez ten czas a na budowie bywaliśmy codziennie...

Nie wchodząc mocno w szczegóły  temat dotyczył drobnej reklamacji oraz kilku dodatkowych tematów do zrobienia. Po pół rocznym naszym oczekiwaniu i ciągłym  zwodzeniu przez ww ( od lutego do sierpnia ) w końcu doczekałem informacji, że Pan Romuald Konieczka czyli Rom-Kon jednak nie przyjdzie - temat załatwił rzucając telefonem i później jeszcze dobitnie to podkreślając m.in tymi słowami:

----------


## asolt

> Koledzy i koleżanki, 
> od rekuperacji potrzebny, prócz Tora went, która koniecznie, nie wiedzieć czemu, chce peflexy układać.
> Do tego kogoś od instalacji elektrycznej/alarm/tv szukam.
> No i ktoś kto ogarnie ogrzewanie podłogowe i instalacje sanitarne. 
> Okolice Piaseczna. 
> Help!


Masz cos do peflexów?, jakby spiro było take super to dalej by go uzywano. Oczywiscie spiro dalej jest uzywane ale w .. instalacjach przemysłowych, instytucjach, czyli tam gdzie jest bezwzgledny wymóg niepalnosci. Zaprojektowanie domowej instalacji spiro nie jest takie proste, a przesłuchy i zwiekszony szum praktycznie nie do unikniecia. Jak ktos chce to w zasadzie nie ma przeszkód aby spiro w domu stosowac.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Masz cos do peflexów?, jakby spiro było take super to dalej by go uzywano. Oczywiscie spiro dalej jest uzywane ale w .. instalacjach przemysłowych, instytucjach, czyli tam gdzie jest bezwzgledny wymóg niepalnosci. Zaprojektowanie domowej instalacji spiro nie jest takie proste, a przesłuchy i zwiekszony szum praktycznie nie do unikniecia. Jak ktos chce to w zasadzie nie ma przeszkód aby spiro w domu stosowac.


Tamten wpis był przed konsultacjami i przed przeczytaniem literatury. teraz mam juz odmienne zdanie, takze przepraszam wszystkich peflexowców :smile: 
wciąż szukam wykonawcy, robicie może okolice Piaseczna?

----------


## asolt

> Tamten wpis był przed konsultacjami i przed przeczytaniem literatury. teraz mam juz odmienne zdanie, takze przepraszam wszystkich peflexowców
> wciąż szukam wykonawcy, robicie może okolice Piaseczna?


Tak

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Niestety po ponad roku, po wystawieniu pięknej laurki *Rom-Kon’owi* muszę zweryfikować swoją ocenę na… *OMIJAJ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM !!!* 
> 
> *Z takim chamstwem i bezczelnością daaawno już się nie spotkałem…* To co sobą reprezentuje Romuald Konieczka czyli forumowy Rom-Kon, spec od kartongipsów, malowania, filozof… to absolutne dno, to jak traktuje ludzi plasuje go w kręgu tych z którymi nie chcesz mieć nigdy nic do czynienia… Przemiana była spektakularna…A może zawsze taki był tylko robił to skrycie, za plecami..?
> 
> R. Konieczka ( Rom-Kon) spędził u nas na budowie łącznie ok 6 miesięcy – najpierw sufit podwieszany w garażu, później malowanie ścian, drobne poprawki, wykończenie schodów więc człowieka myślę całkiem nieźle można było poznać przez ten czas a na budowie bywaliśmy codziennie...
> 
> Nie wchodząc mocno w szczegóły  temat dotyczył drobnej reklamacji oraz kilku dodatkowych tematów do zrobienia. Po pół rocznym naszym oczekiwaniu i ciągłym  zwodzeniu przez ww ( od lutego do sierpnia ) w końcu doczekałem informacji, że Pan Romuald Konieczka czyli Rom-Kon jednak nie przyjdzie - temat załatwił rzucając telefonem i później jeszcze dobitnie to podkreślając m.in tymi słowami:


Z takim chamstwem to i ja się dawno nie spotkałem. To było wymuszenie naprawy gwarancyjnej - obróbka przy schodach. Oczywiście ja byłem winien temu że schody były źle wykonane i po prostu się wypaczyły. Moja obróbka - tynk miał nadążyć za uciekającymi deskami  :big grin:  Oczywiście miałem to wykonać ZA DARMO! I oczywiście Szanowny Pan Inwestor w rozmowie telefonicznej jeszcze podniósł na mnie głos! No to sprowadziłem go po prostu na ziemię... odpowiedziałem chamstwem na chamstwo. A na fotce rzeczone schody i mój nie elastyczny tynk który to nie podążył za odchodzącymi deskami  :big grin:

----------


## Jasiu_WA

> Z takim chamstwem to i ja się dawno nie spotkałem. To było wymuszenie naprawy gwarancyjnej - obróbka przy schodach. Oczywiście ja byłem winien temu że schody były źle wykonane i po prostu się wypaczyły. Moja obróbka - tynk miał nadążyć za uciekającymi deskami  Oczywiście miałem to wykonać ZA DARMO! I oczywiście Szanowny Pan Inwestor w rozmowie telefonicznej jeszcze podniósł na mnie głos! No to sprowadziłem go po prostu na ziemię... odpowiedziałem chamstwem na chamstwo. A na fotce rzeczone schody i mój nie elastyczny tynk który to nie podążył za odchodzącymi deskami


Nie kompromituj się...
Od kiedy połączenie drewna z tynkiem wykonuje się na sztywno? Od czego jest elastyczny akryl?
Oczywiście prościej jest zwalić na innych, niż zobaczyć i przyznać się do własnych błędów...

Czy taki wykonawca zasługuje na tytuł: "NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD PODDASZY"???

----------


## finlandia

Pozwoliłem sobie usunąć więcej niż jeden ze zgłaszanych postów zawierających naruszenie danych osobowych. Wykonawca to też człowiek i grzebanie oraz upublicznianie linków do jego prywatnych aktywności także jest nie fair.

----------


## suzanita

Upublicznianie czego? Publicznych aktywności na publicznej grupie na FB Rowerzystów z Ursynowa, które SAM UPUBLICZNIA, podpisując się imieniem i nazwiskiem ???

Moje pytanie jest natomiast takie - gdzie był Administrator od 24.08.2019  do dnia dzisiejszego ? Dlaczego post naruszający dane osobowe nie został natychmiast usunięty?? Dlaczego reakcja nastąpiła dopiero po zgłoszeniu tego faktu dzisiaj ??? RODO - coś mówi??

----------


## kubek86

> Upublicznianie czego? Publicznych aktywności na publicznej grupie na FB Rowerzystów z Ursynowa, które SAM UPUBLICZNIA, podpisując się imieniem i nazwiskiem ???
> 
> Moje pytanie jest natomiast takie - gdzie był Administrator od 24.08.2019  do dnia dzisiejszego ? Dlaczego post naruszający dane osobowe nie został natychmiast usunięty?? Dlaczego reakcja nastąpiła dopiero po zgłoszeniu tego faktu dzisiaj ??? RODO - coś mówi??


No ale RODO jeżeli o firmy to chyba nie obowiązuje. W KRS jest wszystko publicznie podane.  
Partaczy trzeba piętnować.

----------


## fighter1983

Ale jakich partaczy? Rozumiem że na podstawie jednego zdjęcia i opisu jednej ze stron wyciągane są wnioski? 

Poza tym co to za dziecinada? Coś pękło, trzeba naprawić. Wykonawca uważa że to nie z jego zakresu prac wynika pęknięcie. To polecieć na forum i wrzucić post. 
Wpis romkona też widziałem ... Po co publikować takie dane? 
Macie między sobą umowę, nie możecie się dogadać - weźcie rzeczoznawcę w danej dziedzinie i niech rozstrzyga. A nie obrzucacie się tu nawzajem . Świństwo za świństwo i gownoburza na forum ku uciesze wszystkich.

----------


## suzanita

*fighter1983* , rozsądny z Ciebie gość  :big grin: 

Ale w tej historii nie chodzi o to że coś "pękło" i trzeba naprawić... Zresztą widać na zdjęciu jaka to duża reklamacja... Nigdy, podkreślam nigdy nie ustaliliśmy warunków naprawy tej pierdoły. Były dodatkowe tematy do zrobienia, finansowo napewno by się opłaciło wpaść na te 2 dni, ale..

Tu chodzi o fundamentalne zasady - szacunek, kulturę  i uczciwość. Polecałem człowieka rok temu wystawiając mu laurkę jak mało komu a tu strzał w twarz. No i teraz pytanie, weryfikować/uaktulaniać takie wpisy czy olać temat? Być uczciwym wobec siebie i innych czy nie?

----------


## Jasiu_WA

> Ale jakich partaczy? Rozumiem że na podstawie jednego zdjęcia i opisu jednej ze stron wyciągane są wnioski? 
> 
> Poza tym co to za dziecinada? Coś pękło, trzeba naprawić. Wykonawca uważa że to nie z jego zakresu prac wynika pęknięcie. To polecieć na forum i wrzucić post. 
> Wpis romkona też widziałem ... Po co publikować takie dane? 
> Macie między sobą umowę, nie możecie się dogadać - weźcie rzeczoznawcę w danej dziedzinie i niech rozstrzyga. A nie obrzucacie się tu nawzajem . Świństwo za świństwo i gownoburza na forum ku uciesze wszystkich.


Tak, zdecydowanie w tym przypadku słowo "partacz" nie jest odpowiednie. 
Natomiast chamstwo, jakim wykazuje się ów wykonawca jest godne ogłoszenia. 
Można super wykonywać swoją pracę, ale to nie wszystko - relacje międzyludzkie są równie ważne. 

Odnośnie rzeczoznawcy, sądu, itp. to racz sobie nie żartować. Nie w tym kraju takie rzeczy...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Panie F*** - bo znowu wykasują  :wink: . Wie Pan o co poszło? Poszło o to że w ostatniej naszej rozmowie podniósł Pan na mnie głos! Jakbym u Pana MUSIAŁ pracować - nie nie musiałem, mogłem!  A z tą drobnostką  też byśmy się dogadali - dałby Pan 50zł i sprawa załatwiona. Ja bym się nie wzbogacił Pan by nie zbiedniał a każdy z nas honor by uratował. Ogólnie tej pracy (wszystkich robót)  to jest u Pana na 3 dni - może 4 dni... każdy dzień po 2h a ostatni to może 1h. Dlatego też zwlekałem bo siedząc po drugiej stronie Warszawy to nie będę jeździł dla takiej drobnostki po 50km w jedną stronę - nie zapłaciłby mi Pan za to. Teraz jestem dokładnie 14km od Pana więc stwierdziłem ok. zrobię to. Ale jak Pan wie parcia na taką g***ną robotę nie miałem. Ale jak podniósł Pan na mnie głos no to się z lekka wk*** i w efekcie "rzuciłem" słuchawką. A że w tym samym momencie poczuł się Pan - cytuję: "Potraktował mnie Pan teraz gorzej niż gówno, niż te pijawki co dzwonią i zapraszają Pana na pokaz garnków... Szok..." no cóż... chwilę wcześniej ja się tak poczułem...  Odpisałem Panu - cytuję: "Kiedyś traktowałem ludzi dobrze. Dziś z wzajemnością.  "  Po 25latach babrania się w tym budowlanym szambie - patologia jest po stronie wykonawców i Inwestorów też - po prostu już mam dosyć.  Tak, jeszcze dzwonią czasem do mnie Inwestorzy - już chyba w ciężkiej desperacji  :big grin:  I nawet byłem obejrzeć jedną czy dwie roboty ale zrezygnowałem, odmówiłem. Teraz to już nawet nie jeżdżę - po prostu powoli wygaszam swoją obecność w budowlance. Tu na Forum już dawno wygasiłem - jak to zresztą Pan F*** słusznie zauważył  :wink: 

Jeszcze dwa słowa do byłego "kolegi" - cudzysłów bo to po prostu znajomy z budowy - czuję tu twoją obecność  :yes: 
 I Ty masz czelność robić mi koło pióra i to akurat u TEGO Inwestora? Czyli jednak miałem rację...  :yes:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jako że szanowny Pan F*** ma tu nawet sporo obrońców cnót niewieścich - oczywiście obrońcy ci są głównie na fejkowych - hejterskich kontach i nie chcą się ujawnić ze swoją forumową tożsamością  :wink:  Tacy odważni są  :big grin:   Muszę napisać jak to z tymi nieszczęsnymi schodami było... no sorry Panie F*** nie ja zacząłem  :wink: 

Rzeczone schody były spier*** od samego początku. Już na etapie żelbetu - były skuwane i wylewane na nowo. Pierwszy bieg. Po nowym wyliczeniu na spoczniku powstał stopień zabiegowy. Niewygodne cholerstwo ale można (trzeba) się do tego przyzwyczaić - zresztą nie moja sprawa ja po nich chodzić nie będę.  Następna sprawa to sama konstrukcja schodów drewnianych. Kto wymyślił aby podstopnice licowały się z tynkiem? Czy to jest zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną? Dodatkowo ten schodek na spoczniku (widać na fotce w pierwszym moim poście) wprowadził ciekawą konstrukcję podstopnicy - nobla za takie rozwiązanie! Następna sprawa to drewno - to nie jest w miarę stabilny dąb tylko jesion - drewno znacznie tańsze... dlaczego tańsze? No właśnie bo nie dąb  :smile:  Ale to nie koniec  :wink:  Schody były montowane na PIANĘ!!! Oj sporo jej poszło - jak widziałem to jedna butla na stopień i podstopnicę  :big grin:  No i dobrze że miałem dwa worki gipsu bo stolarze - czy jak ich tam zwał użyczyli ich sobie jako docisk stopni  :big grin:  No i na koniec perełka. Całe schody - sześć biegów i zabiegowy spocznik kosztowały praktycznie tyle ile kosztuje jeden bieg "normalnych" schodów!  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  No a Panu Inwestorowi F*** nic w głowie nie zaćwierkało. Ma schody w cenie jak z biedronki i zdziwił się że "w tych parówkach mięsa nie ma"  :yes:  Panie F*** a może pochwali się Pan jak to było z tymi stolarzami? Bo jak na razie to mnie Pan g*** obrzucił jako tego najgorszego wykonawcę na Pana budowie  :yes:  A może pochwali się Pan jak to piękną instalację elektryczną ma Pan? Fotkę tablicy zrobiłem sobie nawet na pamiątkę.  :wink:   No ale Puchała był za drogi, nie dogadaliście się - co nie?  :big grin: 

 Szanowny Panie F*** jak pierwszy raz zasygnalizował mi Pan usunięcie usterek w ramach gwarancji to wysłałem Pana delikatnie do stolarzy cytat: "Trudno bym ponosił winę za krzywiące się deski schodów. Gdyby się nie  wykrzywiła to by nic się nie stało.   Może stolarze powinni  zapobiegać  krzywieniu się desek?  Jak przyjadę do drzwi to zobaczę co z tym zrobić.   Na co Pan cytuję: "Hehe, dobre  :wink:  "

Panie F***  nadal nie poczuwam się do odpowiedzialności za Pana schody i na sugestię że mam to wykonać w ramach gwarancji zacytuję Pana: "Hehe, dobre  :wink:  "

----------


## fighter1983

Panowie ... 
takich spraw nie zalatwia sie tutaj, powaznie. zaczal inwestor.... 
jakis taki dziwny trend na rynku sie wytwarza, ze probuje sie cos wymuszac na wykonawcach uzywajac argumentu "bo opisze na forum"... to zaden argument tylko proba szantazu, bo tak najlatwiej ... usiasc wieczorkiem i napisac cos na forum. no tak sie spraw nie zalatwia inwestorzy. 

reakcja Rom-Kona - ta usunieta - no Panie.... przesadziles, przyznaj sam 

reakcja inwestora: krzyk i larum o RODO i gdzie administracja - administracja tez czlowiek - ma czas na reakcje 
reakcja Rom-Kon-a opis sytuacji z jego pkt widzenia 

no i poki co patrzac na problem: Inwestor 0 Rom-Kon 1 wg mnie jezeli tak faktycznie bylo. 
nie mozecie zamknac tu tego tematu i ustalic sobie telefonicznie miedzy soba co z tym zrobic? bo to zenujace co tu sie dzieje. 
malo tego zarowno jeden jak i drugi zlamal prawo: Inwestor pomowienie o spieprzaona robote wykonawcy (to jego opinia.. a zapewne nie ma do tego odpowiednich kwalifikacji aby je wydawac) to juz powaznie pod pozew odszkodowawczy podpada. 
no i reakcja wykonawcy z podaniem danych inwestora - to tez mocno nie fair i tez podpada pod pozew. 
macie wobec siebie po strzale po pysku i remis. 
moze pora znalezc rozwiazanie a nie jak przedszkolaki sie tu szarpac? bo zaraz ktorys nie wytrzyma i pojdzie o sadu. niepotrzebna nikomu eskalacja problemu i kosztow

----------


## suzanita

fighter1983, sorry ale trafiłeś jak kulą w płot…  

Że ja niby szantażowałem kogokolwiek? Jakie wymuszanie? „Bo opisze na forum” ? – nic takiego nie miało miejsca. 

Pomówienie o spieprzoną robotę? W którym miejscu ? Czytałeś w ogóle to co napisałem? 

Na nikogo tez nie nakrzyczałem czy nie podniosłem głosu co sugerował Rom-Kon… Podaje to jako powód dla którego  zrezygnował… Żałosna próba znalezienia sobie alibi… A rzucił słuchawką w momencie jak został przyłapany na kłamstwie – dzień wcześniej był wolny bez żadnych zleceń i może zaczynać w tym tyg. a teraz to jest u Inwestora i nie wie czy będzie mógł przyjść….

Usunięty post Pana Romualda całkowicie obnażył to o czym pisałem.  

A teraz dalej wycieczki osobiste…  Ale petardą jest analiza, którą Pan Romuald tu przeprowadził – że, cytuje „schody były spier*** od samego początku. Już na etapie żelbetu” i teraz tynk odpadł…  Tydzień temu jeszcze Pan Romuald twierdził, że schody są wykonane z… wiązu…  jak do tego doszedł? Nie wiem… schody są jesionowe, nooo ale nie dębowe… i..?
Ważne są tez informację że jeden elektryk jest droższy od drugiego oraz ile za co płaciłem…

Jeśli chodzi o Pana Romualda to wystarczy dać mu się wypowiedzieć i sam się pogrąży, obrazek jest jednoznaczny…  OMIJAC SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM

----------


## fighter1983

nie wciagajcie mnie w Wasze pyskowki. 
inwestor: rzuca ze chamstwo i omijac szerokim lukiem itd... na podstawie: 
1 - domnimanej napray reklamacyjnej ktora wykonawca ma wykonac - jezeli wina lezy po jego stronie pisze sie wezwanie do usuniecia usterek w zakresie prac ktore wykonywal a nie pisze posty na forum. zasadnosc reklamacji / naprawy reklamacyjnej i przyczyny jej powstania tez sa niejasne i szczerze - jest to Wasza wewnetrzna sprawa w relacji zleceniodawca - zleceniobiorca. 
2 - "dodatkowe prace" to ze czlowiek byl pol roku na budowie i realizowal jakis zakres prac nie oznacza, ze ma byc teraz dostepny na telefon i realizowac i przyjmowac kolejne zlecenia. nie musi. to nie jest tak, ze wykonawca zostaje zniewolony i podporzadkowany do konca zycia bo cos tam robil i teraz ma sie pojawiac na kazde skinienie, nawet jezeli to jest platne dobrze lub bardzo dobrze.

----------


## suzanita

No jasne, że nie musi, tylko to się inaczej załatwia

----------


## fighter1983

> No jasne, że nie musi, tylko to się inaczej załatwia


o to to... to jest meritum sprawy. 
to ze powstaja jakies spiecia i nieporozumienia to normalne. 
ale to nie powinno nigdy znalezc sie tu na forum. 
malo tego taki wpis w zasadzie uniemozliwia jakiekolwiek dalsze normalne wybrniecie z sytuacji, bo zadna ze stron nie moze juz odpuscic. 
Mialem taki przypadek chyba ze 3-4 lata temu - gdzies jeszcze jest tu na forum. 
bez sensu wpis na forum ze strony inwestora, reakcja i efekt taki ze nie zrealizowalismy elewacji (nasza strata) inwestor musial szukac kogos innego (jego) 
i pomimo tego ze gdy sie spotkalismy i pogadalismy juz normalnie - slowa ktore padly tu uniemozliwily dalsza wspolprace pomimo checi z obu stron. 
no i po co ? nikomu to nie sluzy.

----------


## Elfir

> Moje pytanie jest natomiast takie - gdzie był Administrator od 24.08.2019  do dnia dzisiejszego ? Dlaczego post naruszający dane osobowe nie został natychmiast usunięty?? Dlaczego reakcja nastąpiła dopiero po zgłoszeniu tego faktu dzisiaj ??? RODO - coś mówi??


Po prostu nie zagląda na wszystkie możliwe tematy. Od tego jest opcja zgłoszenia posta, by z niej korzystać. Moderacja usunęła jak tylko zgłoszenie wpłynęło.

----------


## kubek86

> Ale jakich partaczy? Rozumiem że na podstawie jednego zdjęcia i opisu jednej ze stron wyciągane są wnioski? 
> 
> Poza tym co to za dziecinada? Coś pękło, trzeba naprawić. Wykonawca uważa że to nie z jego zakresu prac wynika pęknięcie. To polecieć na forum i wrzucić post. 
> Wpis romkona też widziałem ... Po co publikować takie dane? 
> Macie między sobą umowę, nie możecie się dogadać - weźcie rzeczoznawcę w danej dziedzinie i niech rozstrzyga. A nie obrzucacie się tu nawzajem . Świństwo za świństwo i gownoburza na forum ku uciesze wszystkich.


No takich właśnie. Ja sobie nie wyobrażam, żebym tak potraktował swojego klienta. Zresztą takie zachowanie wykonawcy, a inwestor rozczarowany i  się nie może "doprosić" no to przychodzi i pisze na forum. Może nie ma się co dziwić i popatrzyć obiektywnie. Ja takich rzeczy unikam i zawsze dogaduje się z moim klientem.

----------


## fighter1983

> No takich właśnie. Ja sobie nie wyobrażam, żebym tak potraktował swojego klienta. Zresztą takie zachowanie wykonawcy, a inwestor rozczarowany i  się nie może "doprosić" no to przychodzi i pisze na forum. Może nie ma się co dziwić i popatrzyć obiektywnie. Ja takich rzeczy unikam i zawsze dogaduje się z moim klientem.


a jak sie nie da uniknac?
czym sie zajmujesz podam Ci przyklad... takiego ze sie nie dogadasz  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) i zawsze dogaduje się z moim klientem.


Młody jeszcze jesteś i pewnie jeszcze się nie przekonałeś o tym że im bardziej swojemu Inwestorowi wchodzisz w d*** tym bardziej on Cię w niej ma. Ale spoko - życie Cię nauczy... mnie nauczyło. No chyba że nisko pochylasz łeb...  :wink:

----------


## kubek86

> a jak sie nie da uniknac?
> czym sie zajmujesz podam Ci przyklad... takiego ze sie nie dogadasz


Pewnie, że są takie możliwości, że się nie dogadam. Ja miałem kilka takich robót, że nic na tym nie zarobiłem, a może nawet dołożyłem.  
Sam ostatnio (ponad tydzień temu) stałem po tej drugiej stronie.  




> Młody jeszcze jesteś i pewnie jeszcze się nie przekonałeś o tym że im bardziej swojemu Inwestorowi wchodzisz w d*** tym bardziej on Cię w niej ma. Ale spoko - życie Cię nauczy... mnie nauczyło. No chyba że nisko pochylasz łeb...


A młody?  Jasnowidz? Czapka z głowy. Gratuluje. Tak informacyjnie 86 to nie mój rok urodzenie. Działam ponad 15 lat u siebie, może dużo może mało, nie wiem i nie interesuje mnie to. Skoro tak uważasz  o inwestorach (może to Ci z forum), to poczekaj na obecne pokolenie nastolatków, może nawet nie, bo już po 20 latkach widać. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Edekzelian

A wracając do temu,
szukam "na gwałt"  :smile:  cieśli na więźbę. Szybki dach dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, bez udziwnień.

Ktoś podrzuci namiary? Mogą też być nie na gwałt  :wink:

----------


## wally666

Szukam ekipy do elewacji - parterowka, do ocieplenia ok 300-320m2 scian pod Warszawa z realizacja w 2019r. Polecicie kogos? Mam jedna ale nie chca robic inaczej niz na placki i twierdza ze tak jest zgodnie ze sztuka...

----------


## fighter1983

> Szukam ekipy do elewacji - parterowka, do ocieplenia ok 300-320m2 scian pod Warszawa z realizacja w 2019r. Polecicie kogos? Mam jedna ale nie chca robic inaczej niz na placki i twierdza ze tak jest zgodnie ze sztuka...


Trochę późno szukasz. Widziałem PW.
My mamy grafik na ten rok "na styk". A na przyszły jeszcze nie podpisujemy umów. Zostawiam to jak zawsze na zimę. 
Przy kumulacji : dobra pogoda, brak opóźnień na budowach może by się dało Ciebie wcisnąć na ten rok.

----------


## Owczar

Poszukuję ekipy do położenia desek na elewację.
Deski z thermososny. Około 30m2.

----------


## daronnn

Poszukuję kierownika do budowy domu jednorodzinnego w Hornówku, gmina Izabelin pod Warszawą. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Aggi

Porobiło nam się niefajnie na rynku wykonawców budowlano - remontowych. Wiadomo....  ::-(:  Są jednak wyjątki i trzeba mieć farta żeby upolować taki wyjątek. 

Ja od lat trzymam się najlepszego glazurnika jakiego spotkałam. Mamy za sobą kilka sporych inwestycji i każdorazowo nie tylko nie ma się do czego przyczepić, ale na dodatek facet potrafi wychwycić błędy w projekcie i skorygować je na tak wczesnym etapie, że powinnam mu chyba płacić prowizję od zaoszczędzonej kasy  :wink: . Jakościowo pierwsza klasa! Inteligentny, myślący, dokładny i sumienny. Pracuje sam i sam bierze odpowiedzialność za swoją robotę. Naprawdę wart każdych pieniędzy. Dziękuję Panu za wszystko i mam nadzieję na dalszą współpracę. Wyjątkowy komfort na rynku usług budowlanych. Zdejmujący inwestorowi ze łba wcale niemało. Dla chętnych - nick na forum:  Vadiol tel. 664 837 837

----------


## Edekzelian

Jest tu ktoś, komu ostatnio robił wylewki Artur - Teka?
Jakiś czas temu pojawiały się głosy, że Artur odpuścił jakość.
Chciałbym to zweryfikować - mogę prosić o parę słów komentarza - może być na prv.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Prace na mojej budowie dobiły do takiego stanu, że mogę polecić kilku wykonawców.Ich wspólnym mianownikiem jest to, że niestety ale terminy są bardzo długie ale uważam, że w każdym z przypadków warto było czekać.
1. Geodeta - GEO SKALA, p. Paweł Zalewski - terminowy, z realnymi cenami, dyspozycyjny
2. SSO z płytą - p. Mirek G. - znany z poprzednich stron polecanych wykonawców - wszystkie zachwyty zostały już chyba wyrażone, ja się pod nimi podpisuję. Prawdziwy fachowiec i  serdeczny człowiek.
3. Okna - Aprel - fachowcy montażu, nic na skróty
4. Dachówka i obróbki - p. Artur Sawicki - dach zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuką, efekt wizualny i funkcjonalny - super
5. Tynki CW / wylewki - p. Bogdan G. - przesympatyczny człowiek i doskonały fachowiec
Warto dodać, że nie są to fachowcy na raz, chętnie służą pomocą i rada  na kolejnych etapach prac, cierpliwie odpowiadając na wszystkie pytania i wątpliwości.
Wszystkie wymienione ekipy i ich pracownicy są słowni, dotrzymali terminów i uzgodnień finansowych.

----------


## Edekzelian

Szukam ekipy na wylewki klasyczne, ktoś godny polecenia?

----------


## gary4

Polecam tynki wykonane przez p. Antoniego Poparde - CW zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Jedyne o co warto przypilnować to ilość metrów do pokrycia. Niestety umawiają się za stawkę za m2 po czym na budowie zapominają o takich ustaleniach jak odliczenie drzwi (które nie wymagają żadnej obróbki) czy trzeba się nastresować i nadyskutować aby zaczęli tynk nie od chudziaka tylko 25cm wyżej co przy całym budynku robi się niezłymi ilościami (w moim przypadku wyliczenia szefa i moje różniły się o ponad 100m2 na średniej wielkości budynku). Pomijam już zawyżone zaokrąglenia przy liczeniu ścian.  Zapewne większość inwestorów macha na to ręką i tynkarze mają niezłą premię. Mimo wszystko polecam ustalić metraż znacznie wcześniej przed rozpoczęciem prac i stres z głowy.

----------


## katinka74

5. Tynki CW / wylewki - p. Bogdan G. - przesympatyczny człowiek i doskonały fachowiec
Warto dodać, że nie są to fachowcy na raz, chętnie służą pomocą i rada  na kolejnych etapach prac, cierpliwie odpowiadając na wszystkie pytania i wątpliwości.
Wszystkie wymienione ekipy i ich pracownicy są słowni, dotrzymali terminów i uzgodnień finansowych.[/QUOTE]

A jaki był koszt tynków cw i czy można poprosić jakieś namiary na tego Pana?

----------


## wally666

> Szukam ekipy na wylewki klasyczne, ktoś godny polecenia?


Jutro bedzie wylewki robil u mnie forumowy TEKA wiec bede mogl dac znac jak wyszlo.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Polecam tynki wykonane przez p. Antoniego Poparde - CW zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Jedyne o co warto przypilnować to ilość metrów do pokrycia. Niestety umawiają się za stawkę za m2 po czym na budowie zapominają o takich ustaleniach jak odliczenie drzwi (które nie wymagają żadnej obróbki) czy trzeba się nastresować i nadyskutować aby zaczęli tynk nie od chudziaka tylko 25cm wyżej co przy całym budynku robi się niezłymi ilościami (w moim przypadku wyliczenia szefa i moje różniły się o ponad 100m2 na średniej wielkości budynku). Pomijam już zawyżone zaokrąglenia przy liczeniu ścian.  Zapewne większość inwestorów macha na to ręką i tynkarze mają niezłą premię. Mimo wszystko polecam ustalić metraż znacznie wcześniej przed rozpoczęciem prac i stres z głowy.


Radonie?

----------


## Edekzelian

> Jutro bedzie wylewki robil u mnie forumowy TEKA wiec bede mogl dac znac jak wyszlo.


Sprawdź proszę prywatne wiadomości

----------


## tegopanażonazdradza

> Jutro bedzie wylewki robil u mnie forumowy TEKA wiec bede mogl dac znac jak wyszlo.


U mnie też robił. Jesli nic się nie zmienilo to już dziś Panu współczuję

----------


## Edekzelian

> U mnie też robił. Jesli nic się nie zmienilo to już dziś Panu współczuję


A kiedy robił? Jakoś ostatnio? 
Co zepsuł?

----------


## katinka74

Możecie kogoś polecić od rekuperacji?Dziękuję

----------


## Edekzelian

To ja ponownie prośbę o namiary na wykonawcę podbitki

----------


## agb

> Jutro bedzie wylewki robil u mnie forumowy TEKA wiec bede mogl dac znac jak wyszlo.


To pilnuj go dokładnie na każdym kroku. Niektórym została już tylko renoma, bo ludzie dawno poszli gdzie indziej.

----------


## wally666

A można coś blizej? Krzywo? Nie trzyma poziomow? Pęka?

----------


## wally666

Podaj więcej szczegółów co się pozmieniało na gorsze to chętnie sprawdzę i przypilnuję

----------


## agb

- Zacieraczką obtarli wszystkie okna od podłogi! 
- Zarysowali szybę w oknie (zacieraczką)
- "nasypało" im się betonu do rury kanalizacyjnej
- Wylewka potrafiła mieć 5mm spadku na długości 1.8m
- Syf jaki zostawiają trzeba zobaczyć, bo trudno opisać.
- Zatarcie wylewki w niektórych miejscach zostawia wiele do życzenia.

----------


## tegopanażonazdradza

> - Zacieraczką obtarli wszystkie okna od podłogi! 
> - Zarysowali szybę w oknie (zacieraczką)
> - "nasypało" im się betonu do rury kanalizacyjnej
> - Wylewka potrafiła mieć 5mm spadku na długości 1.8m
> - Syf jaki zostawiają trzeba zobaczyć, bo trudno opisać.
> - Zatarcie wylewki w niektórych miejscach zostawia wiele do życzenia.


Jakbym widział swoją budowe

----------


## wally666

Dzięki za konkrety, właśnie robią robotę u mnie więc jedyne co mi pozostało to przypilnowanie tych okien bo mam kilka sztuk właśnie od podłogi. Albo się potwierdzi i trzeba będzie to jasno tutaj napisać i przenieść na czarną listę albo robota się obroni

----------


## AnnaMMs

Dzień dobry,
Gorąca prośba o polecenie generalnego wykonawcy / firmy budowlanej w okolicach Warszawy, Warszawski-zachodni, okolice Leszna.
Mamy pozwolenie na budowę, projekt indywidualny, nowoczesny, dużo przeszkleń i stali w konstrukcji. Szukamy poleconej firmy, która podejmie się wybudowania naszego wymarzonego domu.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam,
Anna

----------


## Edekzelian

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów lepił drewno na wylewki wykonane przez polecanego Pana Bogdana (co też robi tynki cw)?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów lepił drewno na wylewki wykonane przez polecanego Pana Bogdana (co też robi tynki cw)?


Tak.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Tak.


mogę priv?  :smile:

----------


## Marcin.W

Dzień dobry

Poszukuję sprawdzonego wykonawcy do przebudowy dachu w domu jednorodzinnym. Lokalizacja: Warszawa-Wawer (Międzylesie)
Oczywiście na przyszły rok.

Do zrobienia:
- rozbiórka starego dachu
- podmurowania ścianki kolankowej i wykonanie wieńców
- podwyższenia kominów
- wykonaniu nowej więźby (dach dwuspadowy z lukarnami) 
- ocieplenie PIRem nakrokwiowo, na pełnym deskowaniu
- pokrycie blachodachówką (panel lub rąbek). (powierzchnia dachu ok 200m2)

Oczywiście szukam metodami tradycyjnymi (dużo rozmów i spotkań, ale na razie bez konkretów). 
Być może ktoś z forumowiczów mógłby polecić kogoś sprawdzonego?

dzięki
Marcin

----------


## Edekzelian

> Dzięki za konkrety, właśnie robią robotę u mnie więc jedyne co mi pozostało to przypilnowanie tych okien bo mam kilka sztuk właśnie od podłogi. Albo się potwierdzi i trzeba będzie to jasno tutaj napisać i przenieść na czarną listę albo robota się obroni


Jak wyszło?

----------


## Edekzelian

No dobra, 
wally666 chyba nie wyszło, skoro obietnice o wstawieniu podsumowania prac z wylewek nie pojawiły się.

Czy ktoś ze zgromadzonych zlecał wykonanie wylewki "forumowej" firmie teka?

----------


## Dorotkazas

Przestrzegam przed firma Espiroproperty z Warszawy. Powiem tyle, że zwlekają z naprawami wad a na koniec zostawili mnie z roz...przeciekajacym dachem i smrodem szamba w pokoju na poddaszu dziura w płycie w garderobie i stwierdzili, że zgodnie z formularzem koniec gwarancji minął...

----------


## Dorotkazas

Dodam, że źle zrobili prysznic w łazience gdzie leje się woda i wychodzi na ścianę w drugim pokoju.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Dodam, że źle zrobili prysznic w łazience gdzie leje się woda i wychodzi na ścianę w drugim pokoju.


Proponuję zedytować posty, opisać całą historię i nakreślić sytuację. Z zamieszczonych postów wynika, że są pisane w nerwach.

----------


## wally666

> No dobra, 
> wally666 chyba nie wyszło, skoro obietnice o wstawieniu podsumowania prac z wylewek nie pojawiły się.
> 
> Czy ktoś ze zgromadzonych zlecał wykonanie wylewki "forumowej" firmie teka?


Bije sie w piers, najpierw chcialem odczekac chwile przed ostatecznia ocenia wspolporacy z teka a pozniej wypadl mi ten temat zupelnie z glowy dlatego pisze teraz, 10 dni po wylewkach.

Przede wszsytkim kontakt z wlascicielem jest trudny tj. nie odbiera telefonow w ciagu dnia, na SMSy tez albo nie odpowiada albo oddzwania po kilku dniach. Podobno moje proby umowienia sie z nim zbiegly sie w czasie z problemami ze sprzetem - skrzynia w busie oraz ukradli mu jakies tam weze od kreta i generalnie ostro go to spowolnilo, czy tak bylo naprawde, nie chce oceniac ale faktycznie i na pierwsza wizyte zapoznawcza (pomiary poziomu chudziaka) oraz na sama robote zjawil sie wypozyczonym autem wiec cos moglo byc na rzeczy. Wstepne pomiary wyszly nie najgorzej, mialem 1-2cm roznicy miedzy najdalszymi punktami domu i mowil, ze albo wyprowadze to roznymi grubosciami styropianu (u mnie 19cm - 5+5+5+4cm) albo bedzie po prostu grubsza wylewka. Wylewki mielismy robic 11.11 i z uwagi na date i cemen i piach musialem zamowic z wyprzedzeniem bo wiadomo, w swieta nikt nie pracuje wiec jesli czegos zabranie, nic nie domowimy. Ostatecznie cos sie mu przesunelo i umowil sie, ze bedzie o 6:30 rano w czwartek i przyjechal juz o 6stej. Po rozlozeniu gratow i mixokreta, zabezpieczeniu HSa przez ktorego caly towar byl wprowadzany do domu, robota ruszyla. Ponanosil poziomy wychodzac od drzwi i okien startujacych od podlogi i tego sie trzymali przy procesie zageszczania łatą. O 15stej robota byla skonczona. Chlopaki uwijali sie jak w rosole, ekipa sklada sie z 4 czy 5 osob w tym wspomniany Artur vs. teka. Teka przestrzelil sie tez co do ilosci cementu i musialem kilkadziesiat workow zwrocic do skladu, ale to podobno dlatego, ze wolal zamowic wiecej bo w swieto i tak nikt by im cementu nie dowiozl i robota by stanela. W ciagu roboty musialem domowic piasku bo mialo zbraknac kilka m3 - i tak jak ktos wspomnial, byl to piasek z "jego" zaufanego miejsca. Ostetecznie piachu zostalo kilka calkiem sporo ale nie zmarnuje sie bo pojdzie pod przyszly taras. Zgodnie z umowa, piasek nakrylem gruba folia bo w miedzyczasie zapowiadali opady. U mnie wylewki byly tobione na piachu 0-2mm, plastyfikatorze z dodakiem wlokien oraz na Cemencie Ozarowskim 42.5N (CEMENT OŻARÓW CZYSTY CEM I CEMENT PORTLANDZKI CEM I 42,5 N) - odpowiednim starej "jedynki"

Teraz ocena samych wylewek - kolor nie jest jednolity, pewnie mieszadlo w miksokrecie juz swoje przeszlo i gdzieniegdzie widac jasniejsze i ciemniejsze miejsca. W newralgicznych punktach zrobione zostaly naciecia celem oddylatowania poszczegolnych "stref" a nastepnie calosc zostala przeszlifowana smiglem przez co wspomniane "dylatacje skutecznie zniknely. Meczylem teke pytaniami czy trzeba przykrywac wylewki bo dom mam nieocieplony i czesciowo miedzy dachem i scianami mam po czesciowo otwarta przestrzen przez ktora chula wiatr - powiedzial zeby przykryc po 2-3 dniach co tez uczynilem. Sam zadzwonil i pytal sie czy wsyzstko jest ok, czy nie wytraca sie mleczko i czy widac jakies pekniecia oraz kazal folie sciagnac po tygodniu co tez uczynilem. W weekend przeszedlem sie z latarka i ogladalem stan wylewek, na calych 150m2 zauwazylem jedna ryse akura na polaczeniu waskiego korytarza z salonem co uznalem za naturalny efekt wysychania podlog. Przykladalem w wielu miejscach late 2m i bylo rowno, poziom wszedzie zachowany (oczko miedzy wyznaczonymi liniami na poziomicy) chociaz pewnie w kilku miejscach banka powietrza o 1mm szla w prawo albo lewo ale nadal w zakresie bledu pomiarowego. 

Nie umiem ocenic czy sklad wylewek jest idealnie taki jak byc powinien, nie bede w nie walil mlotem zeby cos udowodnic. Generalnie jestem zadowolony i pomimo sporych problemow w komunikacji z Arturek vs. Teka, moge polecic jego uslugi.

Jakies pytania? Jesli znajde czas to w weekend moge strzelic kilka fotek dla zainteresowanych.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Bije sie w piers, 
> Jakies pytania? Jesli znajde czas to w weekend moge strzelic kilka fotek dla zainteresowanych.


No i super, że napisałeś to.
Dobrze, że jesteś zadowolony. To najważniejsze.
Rozumiem, że uszkodzeń na tynkach i oknach brak? A w rogach pomieszczeń nie jest wyżej niż na środku i również dotarte? Jeśli tak, to może Teka wraca do łask?

----------


## wally666

Ani na HSie ani na oknach ktore ida od podlogi nie zauwazylem zadnych otarc a zwracalem na to uwage po Twoich sugestiach. Wiadomo ze smiglem ktore ma srednice kilkudziesieciu cm nie da sie dojechac w ragach ale nie widzialem tam "fal dunaju".

Coi do uszkodzen w tynkach to nic nie zauwazylem, u mnie wylewka ma 7-9cm a tasma dylatacyjna kupilem 15cm wiec to tez jakas dodatkowa ochrona przed smiglem.

----------


## Edekzelian

Szukam ekipy do montażu drzwi wejsciowych. Drzwi mam już, więc chodzi tylko o montaż. 
Okolice Piaseczna
Ktoś podrzuci namiary na ekipę?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może polecić ekipę do podbitki? Dom znajduję się w okolicach Grodziska Maz.

----------


## Yareckys

Cześć, czy Pan Bogdan wykonuje tylko tynki CW czy również gipsowe?

----------


## Yareckys

Ooszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia elewacji a także tynków. Czy możecie kogoś polecić w Warszawie?

----------


## fighter1983

> Ooszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia elewacji a także tynków. Czy możecie kogoś polecić w Warszawie?


Elewacje możemy ogarnąc  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Cześć, czy Pan Bogdan wykonuje tylko tynki CW czy również gipsowe?


Zadzwoń i zapytaj. AFAIK tylko CW.

----------


## Edekzelian

> Czy ktoś z forumowiczów może polecić ekipę do podbitki? Dom znajduję się w okolicach Grodziska Maz.


Daj znać jak znajdziesz. Też szukam.

----------


## darkob

> Nie kompromituj się...
> Od kiedy połączenie drewna z tynkiem wykonuje się na sztywno? Od czego jest elastyczny akryl?
> Oczywiście prościej jest zwalić na innych, niż zobaczyć i przyznać się do własnych błędów...
> 
> Czy taki wykonawca zasługuje na tytuł: "NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD PODDASZY"???



Czy przy schodach nie robi sie połączeń ślizgowych jak na poddaszu?  :wink:

----------


## Maluch11

Czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z INSTALGLOV - ELEKTROINSTALACJE Michał Głowacki z Pułtuska?

----------


## suzanita

> Cytat Napisał Jasiu_WA Zobacz post
> Nie kompromituj się...
> Od kiedy połączenie drewna z tynkiem wykonuje się na sztywno? Od czego jest elastyczny akryl?
> Oczywiście prościej jest zwalić na innych, niż zobaczyć i przyznać się do własnych błędów...
> 
> Czy taki wykonawca zasługuje na tytuł: "NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD PODDASZY"???
> 
> Czy przy schodach nie robi sie połączeń ślizgowych jak na poddaszu?


No cóż, ja jak i każdy zleceniodawca techniki wykończenia znać nie muszę . Jak się okazało Romuald Konieczka Rom-Kon też jej nie znał  :big grin: 

Niestety widzę, że ww użytkownik znów zaczyna się nieśmiało uaktywniać na forum, także dla przypomnienia przestroga: 




> Niestety po ponad roku, po wystawieniu pięknej laurki *Rom-Kon’owi* muszę zweryfikować swoją ocenę na… *OMIJAJ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM !!!* 
> 
> *Z takim chamstwem i bezczelnością daaawno już się nie spotkałem…* To co sobą reprezentuje Romuald Konieczka czyli forumowy Rom-Kon, spec od kartongipsów, malowania, filozof… to absolutne dno, to jak traktuje ludzi plasuje go w kręgu tych z którymi nie chcesz mieć nigdy nic do czynienia… Przemiana była spektakularna…A może zawsze taki był tylko robił to skrycie, za plecami..?
> 
> R. Konieczka ( Rom-Kon) spędził u nas na budowie łącznie ok 6 miesięcy – najpierw sufit podwieszany w garażu, później malowanie ścian, drobne poprawki, wykończenie schodów więc człowieka myślę całkiem nieźle można było poznać przez ten czas a na budowie bywaliśmy codziennie...
> 
> Nie wchodząc mocno w szczegóły  temat dotyczył drobnej reklamacji oraz kilku dodatkowych tematów do zrobienia. Po pół rocznym naszym oczekiwaniu i ciągłym  zwodzeniu przez ww ( od lutego do sierpnia ) w końcu doczekałem informacji, że Pan Romuald Konieczka czyli Rom-Kon jednak nie przyjdzie - temat załatwił rzucając telefonem i później jeszcze dobitnie to podkreślając m.in tymi słowami:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Widzę panie F z Bobrowca że zdobyłem pańską dozgonną przyjaźń :big lol:  Jeśli pan sonduje czy moje uczucia do pana i pańskich schodów są nadal tak gorące jak na początku  :hug:  to informuję że w tym temacie nadal nic się nie zmieniło. Jak wcześniej napisałem tak nadal jest - nadal mam w d*** pana i pańskie schody. Jeśli miałoby się to kiedykolwiek zmienić to poinformuję o tym szanownego pana.   :yes: 
A teraz dedykacja muzyczną dla szanownego pana - zespół Mikromusic i utwór Niemiłość  :smile: 
https://youtu.be/ZyDTA464Mdw?t=25

ps. rozważał pan kroki prawne? Sąd po ocenie rzeczoznawcy powinien rozstrzygnąć kto jest władny do naprawy pańskich schodów - bo to że są totalnie spieprzone (delikatnie ujmując) to wiadomo tylko teraz trzeba znaleźć tego co to ma naprawić a w tym powinien pomóc niezawisły sąd  :wink:  Ale zamiast powziąć kroki prawne ogranicza się pan do pieńactwa i hejterstwa w internecie... nie ładnie... oj nie ładnie.

----------


## suzanita

> Czy przy schodach nie robi sie połączeń ślizgowych jak na poddaszu?





> Widzę panie F z Bobrowca że zdobyłem pańską dozgonną przyjaźń Jeśli pan sonduje czy moje uczucia do pana i pańskich schodów są nadal tak gorące jak na początku  to informuję że w tym temacie nadal nic się nie zmieniło. Jak wcześniej napisałem tak nadal jest - nadal mam w d*** pana i pańskie schody. Jeśli miałoby się to kiedykolwiek zmienić to poinformuję o tym szanownego pana.  
> A teraz dedykacja muzyczną dla szanownego pana - zespół Mikromusic i utwór Niemiłość 
> https://youtu.be/ZyDTA464Mdw?t=25
> 
> ps. rozważał pan kroki prawne? Sąd po ocenie rzeczoznawcy powinien rozstrzygnąć kto jest władny do naprawy pańskich schodów - bo to że są totalnie spieprzone (delikatnie ujmując) to wiadomo tylko teraz trzeba znaleźć tego co to ma naprawić a w tym powinien pomóc niezawisły sąd  Ale zamiast powziąć kroki prawne ogranicza się pan do pieńactwa i hejterstwa w internecie... nie ładnie... oj nie ładnie.


Każdy sam oceni kto tu w kwestii pieniactwa/hejterstwa czy zwykłego chamstwa bryluje...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Każdy sam oceni kto tu w kwestii pieniactwa/hejterstwa czy zwykłego chamstwa bryluje...


Chamstwem było to że jak przez telefon powiedziałem że termin wejścia na robotę u pana muszę uzgodnić z moim obecnym Inwestorem - no chyba wypadałoby chociaż Go poinformować że będę uciekać z roboty na 3-4h dziennie - to wydarł pan na mnie ryja że co ma do tego mój Inwestor. Jako że nie lubię jak ktoś wydziera na mnie ryja - bo inaczej tej "rozmowy"  nazwać nie mogę -  to "rzuciłem" słuchawką i w SMSie wskazałem miejsce w które może mnie pan pocałować. Jak widać zabolało to pana odpowiednio mocno, nawet dużo mocniej niż mnie to pańskie wydarcie się na mnie. Jeszcze raz, panie - nie lubię jak ktokolwiek podnosi na mnie głos czego wyraz dałem panu w SMSie. Tylko nie wiem dlaczego takie zdziwienie jak potraktowałem pana tak samo jak pan potraktował mnie.

----------


## suzanita

Komentować alternatywnej rzeczywistości nie zamierzam...  :no: 

Natomiast na komentarz zasługuje fakt, że udostępnianie danych klientów podlega odpowiedzialności karnej - Romuald Konieczka Rom-Kon udostępniania bezprawnie i z premedytacją takie dane.

----------


## Slawko123

> Komentować alternatywnej rzeczywistości nie zamierzam... 
> 
> Natomiast na komentarz zasługuje fakt, że udostępnianie danych klientów podlega odpowiedzialności karnej - Romuald Konieczka Rom-Kon udostępniania bezprawnie i z premedytacją takie dane.


Wstydzisz się swojego nazwiska?

----------


## suzanita

Rozumiem, że nie masz świadomości jak osoba niepowołana można wykorzystać dane typu imię, nazwisko, adres, miejsce pracy, nr tel itp itd ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rozumiem, że nie masz świadomości jak osoba niepowołana można wykorzystać dane typu imię, nazwisko, adres, miejsce pracy, nr tel itp itd ?


 Ale panie Jaroslawie o co ten wielki raban? Jakież to wielkie ujawnienie danych jeżeli przecież pan z imienia i nazwiska figuruje na liście byłych i obecnych pracowników radia RMF - ta lista przecież jest ogólnie dostępna w internecie! Można to normalnie znaleźć przez wyszukiwarkę Google! To również chyba nie jest wstyd bo znajduje się pan w doborowym towarzystwie a RMF to nie PR czy też TVP! Wstydu nie ma. 
A jeśli chodzi o sprawy etyczne to nie wypominam panu że upublicznił pan naszą, prywatną korespondencję SMSową tu na Forum. Odwdzięczyłem się tym samym, też zamieściłem screeny  naszej rozmowy.  Ja dzięki temu że występuję pod własnym imieniem i nazwiskiem niedawno odzyskałem przejęte przez hackera konto na FB.  I nie było problemu bo właśnie miałem prawdziwe dane. Jeśli publikuję coś w necie pod własnym nazwiskiem to biorę pełną odpowiedzialność za moje słowa. Za to problemem jest to że jeśli na początku zamieszcza się wpisy - pieniacze/hejterskie  jako anonimowy użytkownik a później wypłyną prawdziwe dane i można taką osobę zidentyfikować to takiemu już nie anonimowemu użytkownikowi nagle mięknie rurka... wtedy pojawia się myśl a co będzie jak to przeczyta mój szef? Albo moi znajomi? A jak się zamieszcza wpisy od samego początku pod swoim prawdziwym nazwiskiem wtedy są to bardziej wyważone wpisy i nie trzeba się później ich wstydzić. To taka dygresja na marginesie.

Edit:  jako że występuję publicznie z imienia i nazwiska nie mam też pretensji do pana o to że w hejterski sposób upublicznił pan to że prowadzę na FB ze swoją Panią - która też występuje pod swoim prawdziwym nazwiskiem - grupę z wycieczkami rowerowymi - podał pan pełen link do naszej grupy i prześmiewczy, hejterski komentarz. Jakby to było coś złego że ja i moja Partnerka mamy hobby które propagujemy i zachęcamy innych do udziału w tym. Niestety post został usunięty przez moderatorów. A teraz wielkie larum bo ośmieliłem się do tych pańskich hejterskich wpisów dodać pańskie nazwisko. Teraz wstyd trochę... zmiękła rurka - co nie?  :wink: 

Edit2: Ludzi z takimi zachowaniami w necie jakie pan prezentuje określa się jednym zdaniem - kozak w necie pi*** w świecie  :bye: 
Dobranoc.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Do moderatora Tomaszs131 - czy tu na Forum RODO jest stosowane tylko do jednej strony? Z mojego postu zostało usunięte nazwisko - tylko z mojego! Jakieś podwójne standardy???

----------


## suzanita

Czy ktoś (może moderator Tomaszs131) mógłby wytłumaczyć temu Panu, że konsument może wyrazić opinie ( nawet negatywną  :yes:  ) odnośnie zakupionego towaru/usługi, ale Firma w świetle prawa nie może udostępniać danych swoich klientów bo jest na nich zła... 

W mojej ocenie taki podmiot/wykonawca powinien zostać zwyczajnie zbanowany, tym bardziej, ze to powtarzająca się sytuacja kiedy udostępnia dane klienta. I mówimy o największym forum budowlanym w kraju, którego rangę/poziom i wiarygodność obniżają własnie osoby pokroju Romualda Konieczka Rom-Kon

----------


## Superior

> którego rangę/poziom i wiarygodność obniżają własnie osoby pokroju Romualda Konieczka Rom-Kon


A czy traktowanie wykonawcy - podczas rozmowy telefonicznej - jak śmiecia, to już jest takie w porządku?
Uwłaczanie, naruszanie dóbr osobistych i poniżanie?

Jego można, bo płacę, bo mam kasę, a to przecież zwykły fizol jest?
Przecież to podczłowiek, to można, tak?

----------


## suzanita

Pytasz hipotetycznie? 

Dla Twojej informacji - nigdy, jak to napisał ww nie  "wydarłem na niego ryja". Rozmowa była na głośnomówiącym w samochodzie a na fotelu obok siedziała moja żona, która była świadkiem, że facet rzucił słuchawką w momencie przyłapania na kłamstwie bo dwa dni wcześniej mówił jej bezpośrednio u nas w domu coś innego. 

Ten wykonawca jak i każdy inny miał u nas na budowie maksymalnie komfortowe warunki do pracy stworzone jak się dało, wychodziłem z założenia, ze jak zadowolony będzie wykonawca to i ja będe zadowolony bo robota będzie wykonana super. Rom-Kon był tak zadowolony, ze *pół roku się zasiedział* - trochę porobił, podopoczywał, dziki pooglądał, dokarmił, na rowerze pojeżdził bo fajna okolica... No chyba mu dobrze było.. :roll eyes:  

Z tym co przedstawia Rom-Kon nie podejmuje polemiki bo jest to zwyczajne kłamstwo... Dostał negatywną opinię to wymyślił sobie, ze na niego nakrzyczałem i będzie udostępniał moje dane. 
Nie może być tak, że ludzie będą się bali wystawiać opinie wykonawcom bo tamci będą udostępniać ich dane. Po co jest to forum? Po co jest ten wątek? Mamy się wymieniać informacjami odnośnie wykonawców dobrych i złych.  

Nie wiem czy zauważyłeś ale ja nie robię wycieczek osobistych, nie wyzywam go, nie obrażam.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tak zauważyłem że posty z wycieczkami osobistymi - m.in z linkiem do mojego prywatnego konta i do grupy rowerowej na FB z hejterskim, prześmiewczym komentarzem - zostały usunięte przez moderatorów i teraz śladu ani tu ani u pana w pamięci po nich nie ma.

----------


## finlandia

Musiałem wrócić do tamtych sierpniowych postów, które jak się okazało ja usuwałem. One istnieją, nie są jedynie widoczne. Więc jeśli któraś ze stron sporu chce je wykorzystać w postępowaniu prawnym, to myślę że Administrator forum może je udostępnić. 

Chciałbym przypomnieć, że jest coś takiego jak chronione prawem dobra osobiste, i zalicza się do nich prywatność korespondencji, także jeśli Pan Suzanita wrzucił screeny rozmów, to powinien mieć zgodę Pana Rom-Kona. W innym przypadku było to bardzo niesmaczne, tak samo jak wyśmiewanie czyiś zajęć wykonywanych w czasie wolnym. 
W drugą stronę też nie jest fajnie. Otwarta wrogość do Inwestora nie jest mile widziana wśród innych forumowiczów, ale nie jest też zakazana i jedynie ryzykiem Wykonawcy jest jej okazywanie. Jedni mogą przyklasnąć za szczerość a inni krytykować.  Jak widać Rom-Kon wybrał taką drogę - jego sprawa. 

W tej chwili to ja widzę wyłącznie przykre działania polegające na próbie zniesławienia ze strony Suzanita. Ubolewam. 

Ps. Szczerze mówiąc miałem się nie odzywać, ale szukając tych ujawnianych danych osobowych musiałem zerknąć na wszystkie posty..

----------


## Kaizen

> jeśli Pan Suzanita wrzucił screeny rozmów, to powinien mieć zgodę Pana Rom-Kona.


Jesteś pewien?
W Prawie Autorskim stoi:
_Art. 82.
Jeżeli osoba, do której korespondencja jest skierowana, nie wyraziła innej woli, rozpowszechnianie korespondencji, w okresie dwudziestu lat od jej śmierci, wymaga zezwolenia małżonka, a w jego braku kolejno zstępnych, rodziców lub rodzeństwa._

Z tego wynika, że nadawca nie ma nic do gadania.

----------


## suzanita

*finlandia*, czy aby na pewno jesteś obiektywny? Reprezentujesz jakby nie było stronę Wykonawcy... 

Ja w swojej ocenie opieram się na faktach, które mogę potwierdzić/udowodnić - a druga strona co? 

Jaka prywatność korespondencji? Z Rom-Konem nie prowadziłem żadnych prywatnych rozmów.. nie jesteśmy kolegami. Łączyła nas relacja klient-firma. 

Nie wyśmiewałem również żadnych zajęć które wykonywał w czasie wolnym. Wrzucone info  do publicznej grupy na FB na której występował nad nazwiskiem do znalezienia przez wszystkich miało na celu jedną rzecz - obnażyć kłamstwo którym raczył mnie Pan Romuald, czyli opowieści o tym jak to ma dużo pracy i siedzi u Inwestorów vs wrzucone przez niego zdjęcia z pięknych, całodniowych wycieczek rowerowych w tym czasie.

----------


## finlandia

> Jesteś pewien?
> W Prawie Autorskim stoi:
> _Art. 82.
> Jeżeli osoba, do której korespondencja jest skierowana, nie wyraziła innej woli, rozpowszechnianie korespondencji, w okresie dwudziestu lat od jej śmierci, wymaga zezwolenia małżonka, a w jego braku kolejno zstępnych, rodziców lub rodzeństwa._
> 
> Z tego wynika, że nadawca nie ma nic do gadania.


Nie podejmuję się interpretacji prawa, bazuję na dostępnych opracowaniach, i tu mówimy o prawie cywilnym i art. 23 kc. 
Przykładowe artykuły:
https://prawo.gazetaprawna.pl/artyku...ego-listu.html
https://trans.info/pl/publikowanie-t...788b4803-19378




> *finlandia*, czy aby na pewno jesteś obiektywny? Reprezentujesz jakby nie było stronę Wykonawcy... 
> 
> Ja w swojej ocenie opieram się na faktach, które mogę potwierdzić/udowodnić - a druga strona co? 
> 
> Jaka prywatność korespondencji? Z Rom-Konem nie prowadziłem żadnych prywatnych rozmów.. nie jesteśmy kolegami. Łączyła nas relacja klient-firma. 
> 
> Nie wyśmiewałem również żadnych zajęć które wykonywał w czasie wolnym. Wrzucone info  do publicznej grupy na FB na której występował nad nazwiskiem do znalezienia przez wszystkich miało na celu jedną rzecz - obnażyć kłamstwo którym raczył mnie Pan Romuald, czyli opowieści o tym jak to ma dużo pracy i siedzi u Inwestorów vs wrzucone przez niego zdjęcia z pięknych, całodniowych wycieczek rowerowych w tym czasie.


Jestem wykonawcą to raz. A dwa: obiektywność nie musi oznaczać każdorazowo poparcia strony inwestorów. 

Wiem jak ja bym się zachował będąc w takiej sytuacji. Zarówno jako wykonawca i inwestor, ale -  niestety - Wasze postawy są mi obce.
Na prawdę przykro mi, gdy czytam takie posty

----------


## Slawko123

> Jesteś pewien?
> W Prawie Autorskim stoi:
> _Art. 82.
> Jeżeli osoba, do której korespondencja jest skierowana, nie wyraziła innej woli, rozpowszechnianie korespondencji, w okresie dwudziestu lat od jej śmierci, wymaga zezwolenia małżonka, a w jego braku kolejno zstępnych, rodziców lub rodzeństwa._
> 
> Z tego wynika, że nadawca nie ma nic do gadania.


Bardzo, ale to bardzo zawęziłeś problem traktując go bardzo wybiórczo.
Zapomniałeś dodać ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych i tajemnicy korespondencji.

----------


## Kaizen

> mówimy o prawie cywilnym i art. 23 kc.


Czyli tu wkraczasz w rolę adwokata czy sędziego w sprawie cywilnej i reprezentujesz interesy którejś strony? Skoro działanie nie złamaniem prawa karnego, to nie ma IMO tu nic do  roboty moderator.




> Przykładowe artykuły:
> https://prawo.gazetaprawna.pl/artyku...ego-listu.html
> https://trans.info/pl/publikowanie-t...788b4803-19378


Pewnie stąd artykuły, że jeden NIEPRAWOMOCNY i UCHYLONY wyrok sądu apelacyjnego (nie wyrok ani uchwała sądu najwyższego) zdziwił prawników. Więc to raczej wpadka sądu, a nie podstawa do wyciągania wniosków - co zresztą potwierdził Sąd Najwyższy w I CZ 61/17 _uchyla zaskarżony wyrok_

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tak się składa że ja już nic nie muszę.  Wykonawcą jestem jeszcze parę dni - może 2tyg do zakończenia obecnej pracy a potem po prostu się całkowicie z tego budowlanego bagna wycofuję. W podjęciu tej decyzji bardzo pomógł mi pan panie Jarosławie. Po prostu już mam dość obcowania z takimi ludźmi jak pan. 25lat budowlanej patologii wystarczy w zupełności! Tak panie F. jak już panu napisałem jestem o jeden poziom wyżej! A panem i ludźmi pana pokroju po prostu się brzydzę. Jeśli coś zrobiłem źle to już nie naprawię, jeśli dobrze to nie powtórzę.

ps. a co do tego panie Jarosławie że w wolnych chwilach jeździłem na rowerze. Tak, miałem tą czelność mieć wolne chwile tylko dla siebie! Śmiałem mieć swoje hobby! I bardzo pana przepraszam że jako typowy robol od łopaty nie pracowałem do usranej śmierci na pana pier*** budowie! Budowlany gnój powinien znać swoje miejsce - co zresztą nie omieszkał pan przez telefon mi przypomnieć. Przepraszam jeszcze raz.

----------


## Superior

> 25lat budowlanej patologii wystarczy w zupełności!


Nie staję po żadnej stronie. 
Chcę tylko coś dodać. 
Nie dość że często polscy klienci mają wymagania z cosmosu, to na domiar złego, często za grosz kultury i wiatr w kieszeniach. 
Inni z kolei - ci dorobieni - mają węże w kieszeniach, a niekulturalność stała się chyba już ogólnopolskim trendem... 
Ja się jeszcze nie poddaję, tyko dzięki międzynarodowej expansji. Tam jest jakby więcej kultury, że o kasie nie wspomnę.
Zarobki netto pomiędy 30 a 100k/mies. są wystarczającą motywacją.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Nie staję po żadnej stronie. 
> Chcę tylko coś dodać. 
> Nie dość że często polscy klienci mają wymagania z cosmosu, to na domiar złego, często za grosz kultury i wiatr w kieszeniach. 
> Inni z kolei - ci dorobieni - mają węże w kieszeniach, a niekulturalność stała się chyba już ogólnopolskim trendem... 
> Ja się jeszcze nie poddaję, tyko dzięki międzynarodowej expansji. Tam jest jakby więcej kultury, że o kasie nie wspomnę.
> Zarobki netto pomiędy 30 a 100k/mies. są wystarczającą motywacją.


Ja akurat aż tak bardzo nie narzekam bo chociaż czasem  miałem bardzo wymagających Inwestorów ale dopóki taki Inwestor wiedział czego chce to można było nawet największym wymaganiom sprostać. Problem zaczynał się gdy Inwestor czegoś chciał tylko nie wiedział czego. Ale to był marginalny odsetek. W mojej 25-letniej praktyce miałem parę napraw w ramach gwarancji. Dwie na bank to moja wina, ale parę pozostałych to były wymuszenia - bo jak inaczej nazwać sytuację gdy Inwestor wzywa mnie bo popękał akryl w narożnikach. No i jechałem z Ożarowa do Skierniewic aby paluszkiem poprawić akryle. Mniej niż 1h roboty. A dlaczego popękały? A no bo Inwestor tak napalił w piecu że w jeden dzień zrobił na poddaszu saunę. Spoinowanie wytrzymało ale w narożnikach akryl już nie. No i w paru miejscach ściany też nie wytrzymały. Też to miałem zrobić ale przezornie nie wziąłem narzędzi do szpachlowania  :wink:  Innym razem krzywiące się łaty na dachu wyciągnęły okno dachowe ( okno dachowe montowali dekarze!) A od strony poddasza okno "uciekło" z płyty i zrobiła się szpara - naprawa w ramach gwarancji (!) Albo glazurnikowi skończyły się płytki przed sufitem - szpara około 0,5-1cm doszpachlowanie sufitu do płytek - gwarancja + chyba 50zł... no chociaż na paliwo było. 
Jak już wspomniałem to był nikły odsetek ale cholernie obciążający głównie psychicznie - poczucie krzywdy które musiałem zdławić bo najważniejsza renoma firmy. I gdybym nie miał już tego dość to tu też żeby renoma nie ucierpiała musiałbym się podłożyć - ale jak już wyżej wspomniałem ja już nie muszę  :wink:  
O wystawieniu do wiatru na parę dni przed wejściem nawet nie wspominam - 3x tak miałem. Jedno zdarzenie utkwiło mi w pamięci. Okno dachowe krzywo osadzone. Skręcone w "romb" i dodatkowo jedną stroną głębiej a drugą płycej czyli krzywe w 3D. Przed obróbką pokazuję Pani Inwestorce i pytanie co robimy? Czy wzywamy dekarzy i niech poprawią czy zostawiamy i obrabiamy najlepiej jak się da. Stanęło że obrabiamy. Między czasie pytanie do Pani Inwestorki gdzie lepiej aby ta krzywizna wyszła - bo gdzieś trzeba ją zrobić. Cudów to nawet u mnie nie ma  :wink:  Uzgodnione... ok. Koniec roboty, narzędzia wywiezione a Pani Inwestor na końcowym rozliczeniu wyskakuje ze swoją poziomicą made in market! Że krzywo! No krzywo, przecież to bez poziomicy widać że krzywo! Musiało być krzywo - przecież uzgodnione było!  Ojojoj!!! Była ostra jazda i to aż taka że ćpnąłem tym drągiem-marketową poziomicą przez pół chaty! Nerwy puściły bo Pani Inwestor trzymała w ręce chyba z 5tys mojej wypłaty. Wypłata co prawda była w całości ale rozstaliśmy się z Panią w niezbyt miłej atmosferze - a szkoda bo dobrze tą robotę wspominam a i Pani Inwestor bardzo miła i fajna... do ostatnich paru minut... 

Ale bagno jest też po drugiej stronie - po stronie wykonawców. Ile flaszek i puszek pokitranych za murłatą, po jednej ekipie od dociepleń Inwestor z krzaków wyzbierał dwie reklamówki "małpek". A ekipa całkiem porządna, nawet tu na forum polecana - dobrze robią. Ale gdyby ich szef nie przymykał oka (Inwestorzy też) to sam by robił - takie czasy. Ja też jak zacząłem mieć z tym problem to zrezygnowałem z ekipy i teraz robię sam. Ja też usuwałem pijanego i zaćpanego pracownika z budowy za pomocą pogotowia, policji i straży miejskiej Oj niebiesko od kogutów się zrobiło!!! Cały kwartał osiedla wyległ na ulicę patrzeć co się dzieje!  A tu delikwenta prawie wynoszą zakutego w bransoletkach i wrzucają do g*** wozu straży miejskiej -  wylądował na wytrzeźwiałce. Wstyd na całą miejscowość!!!  Dobrze że Inwestor był na tyle wyrozumiały że nie robił problemów - a jakby nie patrząc miał uzasadnione prawo obsmarować mnie tu na forum! A dał jeszcze "pozytywa" - za co dziękuję.  Ech... wspomnienia  :wink:   Patologia,dno, bagno i jeszcze metr mułu - po obu stronach chociaż przyznać należy że większa po stronie wykonawców ale ta po stronie Inwestorów bardziej boli... bo to ludzie  wykształceni i powinni być na na wyższym poziomie a tu okazuje się że jak buduje się ktoś z "ludu" to akurat tych najlepiej się wspomina...

----------


## Wykonawcy

Może już czas zakończyć te dywagacje? 
Chyba już wszystko w tej sprawie zostało napisane, więc po co zanudzać innych w kółko tym samym tematem?

----------


## stomil89

Dzień dobry,
Szukam ekipy do SSO na ten rok. Budowa w gminie Raszyn. Proszę o podesłanie ekip, z których byliście Państwo zadowoleni.

----------


## PaMik

Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia domu i zrobienia elewacji wraz z podbitką - okolice Starych Babic. Ktoś coś?

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję ekipy do ocieplenia domu i zrobienia elewacji wraz z podbitką - okolice Starych Babic. Ktoś coś?


poszlo na PW plus info z tego watku:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...pisywanie-umow

----------


## gosiasad

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów interesował się uzdatnianiem wody w domu? Zrobiliśmy badania wody i okazało się że mamy znacząco przekroczone normy manganu, żelazo na granicy. Znalazłam jedną firmę ale cena mnie powaliła. A może to tak kosztuje???
1.Aquamix-N stacja uzdatniana wody z indywidualnego ujęcia        	      3 730 zł  
    o maksymalnym natężeniu przepływu od 0,8 do 1,2 m3/h
2. Aquacarbon stacja do poprawy smaku zapachu i wyglądu wody		      2 070 zł
Może ktoś podpowiedzieć, ocenić propozycję, polecić firmę???

----------


## wally666

Nie wiem czy to to samo ale rzuć okiem na ten wątek

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...5&goto=newpost

----------


## Kinley

Dużo skorzystałam szukając informacji dla siebie w lipcu, kiedy szukałam okien i firmy montażowej ( bo z forum właśnie dowiedziałam się, że najważniejszy jest montaż) więc pora się odwdzięczyć wreszcie jakimiś swoimi opiniami - doświadczeniami.

My z mężem jesteśmy  zadowoleni z okien Vertex Profil V 70. Fajnie sprawdziły się podczas upałów, a teraz testujemy je podczas zimy - czasu głównie gwałtownych wiatrów i ulew, bo mrozów, to w tym roku nie doświadczyliśmy jak na razie. Jednak najbardziej jesteśmy zadowoleni z montażu - a tu ukłony dla Pana Pawła czyli forumowego: Finlandii. Jest niezwykle życzliwym i pomocnym człowiekiem, do tego profesjonalistą i pasjonatą. Jak ja lubię takich ludzi, którzy funkcjonują podobnie jak my, chociaż w innej branży  :wink:

----------


## stary

> Dużo skorzystałam szukając informacji dla siebie w lipcu, kiedy szukałam okien i firmy montażowej ( bo z forum właśnie dowiedziałam się, że najważniejszy jest montaż) więc pora się odwdzięczyć wreszcie jakimiś swoimi opiniami - doświadczeniami.
> 
> My z mężem jesteśmy  zadowoleni z okien Vertex Profil V 70. Fajnie sprawdziły się podczas upałów, a teraz testujemy je podczas zimy - czasu głównie gwałtownych wiatrów i ulew, bo mrozów, to w tym roku nie doświadczyliśmy jak na razie. Jednak najbardziej jesteśmy zadowoleni z montażu - a tu ukłony dla Pana Pawła czyli forumowego: Finlandii. Jest niezwykle życzliwym i pomocnym człowiekiem, do tego profesjonalistą i pasjonatą. Jak ja lubię takich ludzi, którzy funkcjonują podobnie jak my, chociaż w innej branży


Szacunek za ten post!  :wave:

----------


## bwojtek

> Dużo skorzystałam szukając informacji dla siebie w lipcu, kiedy szukałam okien i firmy montażowej ( bo z forum właśnie dowiedziałam się, że najważniejszy jest montaż) więc pora się odwdzięczyć wreszcie jakimiś swoimi opiniami - doświadczeniami.
> 
> My z mężem jesteśmy  zadowoleni z okien Vertex Profil V 70. Fajnie sprawdziły się podczas upałów, a teraz testujemy je podczas zimy - czasu głównie gwałtownych wiatrów i ulew, bo mrozów, to w tym roku nie doświadczyliśmy jak na razie. Jednak najbardziej jesteśmy zadowoleni z montażu - a tu ukłony dla Pana Pawła czyli forumowego: Finlandii. Jest niezwykle życzliwym i pomocnym człowiekiem, do tego profesjonalistą i pasjonatą. Jak ja lubię takich ludzi, którzy funkcjonują podobnie jak my, chociaż w innej branży


Normalnie uznał bym to za spam. Ale nie podejrzewam Finlandii o tak prymitywne działania marketingowe. Więc po pierwsze gratulacje z dobrego zakupu a po drugie proszę o ciąg dalszy! Zdjęcia? Opinie za rok, dwa?

Tego nam na tym forum potrzeba. Prawdziwych, rzetelnych opinii klientów.

----------


## finlandia

No też mam dylemat z tym postem  :smile:  
Dokladnie tak jak napisałeś bWojtku - normalnie uznałbym go za spam lub - w przypadku gdy dotyczy mojej osoby -  prowokacje, ale że trochę szerszy pojawił się na google, to wiem komu go zawdzięczam. 
Nadal zastanawiam się czy usunąć by nie wywoływać złośliwych komentarzy ..
Tak czy inaczej - dziękuję.

----------


## Kinley

No trochę się bałam, że przesadziłam i zabrzmi to niewiarygodnie, ale to prosto z serducha! Poza tym ja się w życiu zajmuję m.in. pisaniem opinii na wiele stron, więc mam to we krwi. Dobra, na dowód postaram się jakieś zdjęcia zrobić i wrzucić, tylko jak to udowodnić, że to od danej firmy? Zdjęcie faktury czy co?  :Lol:

----------


## Halszka

Witam,

szukam namiarów na:
- zduna /piece, kominki, kuchnie kaflowe/
- kominiarza
- speca od elewacji

Zdrówka i dobrej pogody dla wszystkich

----------


## katinka74

Czy ktoś z Państwa ma do polecenia firmę od rekuperacji?

----------


## Zuzanna31

Ja polecam Link Air, właściciel (?) kompetentny, rzeczowy. Prace wykonane zgodnie z umową, terminem.

----------


## kato77

Ma ktoś może do polecenia ekipę do wykonania ogrodzenia z lanego betonu architektonicznego?

----------


## gary4

Może ktoś poleci dekarza z okolic Grodziska, albo szeroko pojętej Warszawy? Strasznie ciężko znaleźć dobrego fachowca w tej dziedzinie z tego co szukam.

----------


## dadrot

Poszukuje zaufanych ludzi do postawienia ścian, dokończenia posadzki, strop monolit. Fundament jest. Okolica Piaseczna/ Głoskowa. Będę bardzo zobowiązany.

----------


## Halszka

> Może ktoś poleci dekarza z okolic Grodziska, albo szeroko pojętej Warszawy? Strasznie ciężko znaleźć dobrego fachowca w tej dziedzinie z tego co szukam.


Jeżeli nadal szukasz dekarza, to ja z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić bardzo solidną ekipę Pana Mariusza Matusika tel,: 503-811-104.

Robili mój dach. Kładli blachodachówkę i poprawili obróbkę komina po kominiarzu partaczu, co tak zainstalował wkład stalowy w kominie murowanym, że podczas opadów woda lała się przez wyczystkę do domu. Pan Mariusz uratował mi wtedy sytuację i zapamiętam mu to do końca życia.

Drugim solidnym wykonawcą, którego szczerze mogę polecić, to tynkarz Pan Patryk Dzięcioł 500-382-503. Robił u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne. Wszyscy, co je oglądali mówili, że jeszcze nigdy nie widzieli tak równych tynków. Solidnie zatarte, nigdzie nie popękane. Pan Patryk i jego pomocnik naprawdę dają z siebie wszystko, żeby dobrze wykonać swoją pracę. Szacunek dla nich.

Jak się dogadacie z P. Mariuszem na robotę, to proszę przekaż mu pozdrowienia od klientki z Krzaków Czaplinkowskich.

----------


## Maluch11

Poszukuję dobrego stolarza z okolic Marki- Radzymin do wykonania schodów wewnętrznych drewnianych.
Kogo możecie polecić?

----------


## Maluch11

> Poszukuję dobrego stolarza z okolic Marki- Radzymin do wykonania schodów wewnętrznych drewnianych.
> Kogo możecie polecić?


Czy nikt nie zna dobrego stolarza do schodów???

----------


## mpilzner

Cześć,

Czy ma ktoś do polecenia wykonawcę do zrobienia zewnętrznych schodów stalowych (2 szt). - będą to wyjścia z parterowego mieszkania do ogródka. Schody raczej proste w formie, ażurowe, w ocynku - podest i około 5 schodków. Jest projekt zrobiony do PnB. Budynek znajduje się w okolicach Warszawy.

jeśli ktoś ma jakiegoś ślusarza, który podjąłby się tematu, to proszę o podanie namiarów.

Pozdrawiam,
M.

----------


## PaRa

> Cześć,
> 
> Czy ma ktoś do polecenia wykonawcę do zrobienia zewnętrznych schodów stalowych (2 szt). - będą to wyjścia z parterowego mieszkania do ogródka. Schody raczej proste w formie, ażurowe, w ocynku - podest i około 5 schodków. Jest projekt zrobiony do PnB. Budynek znajduje się w okolicach Warszawy.
> 
> jeśli ktoś ma jakiegoś ślusarza, który podjąłby się tematu, to proszę o podanie namiarów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> M.


 Możesz skontaktować się z tą firmą https://rolbudserwis.pl/ , mają siedzibę w okolicach Piaseczna. Robią głównie konstrukcje ze stali nierdzewnej, ale były też ogrodzenia i rampy ze stali czarnej. Czy bedą chcieli to zrobić nie wiem, ale telefon i rozmowa wyjaśni sprawę.

----------


## zbigor

> Cześć,
> 
> Czy ma ktoś do polecenia wykonawcę do zrobienia zewnętrznych schodów stalowych (2 szt). - będą to wyjścia z parterowego mieszkania do ogródka. Schody raczej proste w formie, ażurowe, w ocynku - podest i około 5 schodków. Jest projekt zrobiony do PnB. Budynek znajduje się w okolicach Warszawy.
> 
> jeśli ktoś ma jakiegoś ślusarza, który podjąłby się tematu, to proszę o podanie namiarów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> M.


https://www.stal-mir.pl/ robili mi balustrady, zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, wiem ze robia tez schody

----------


## Danulaka

Witajcie, poszukuję ekipy do SSO po wschodniej stronie Wisły. Czy polecany tu kiedyś Pan Mirek nadal działa? Ktoś z forumowiczów korzystał z jego usług? Dużo kosztuje? Możecie polecić jakąś ekipę za rozsądne pieniądze? Nie muszą być na 5+ bo mam w rodzinie zbrojarza starej daty, który może weryfikować jakieś błędy.

----------


## Maluch11

U mnie  SSO robił Tadex-Bud. Mogę go z czystym sumieniem polecić.
Cenowo ok. Nie wiem kiedy potrzebujesz bo obecnie mają dużo zleceń.
Jak coś to zadzwoń i popytaj (Tadeusz 603 434 503)

----------


## mpilzner

> Możesz skontaktować się z tą firmą https://rolbudserwis.pl/ , mają siedzibę w okolicach Piaseczna. Robią głównie konstrukcje ze stali nierdzewnej, ale były też ogrodzenia i rampy ze stali czarnej. Czy bedą chcieli to zrobić nie wiem, ale telefon i rozmowa wyjaśni sprawę.


Dzieki serdeczne - pogadam i dam znac, jak skorzystam i będą warci polecenia.

----------


## mpilzner

> https://www.stal-mir.pl/ robili mi balustrady, zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne, wiem ze robia tez schody



Dzieki serdeczne - już dzowniłem i się wycenia, dam znac, jak skorzystam i będą warci polecenia.

----------


## teka

dziekuje.pozdrawiam Teka

----------


## teka

> Bije sie w piers, najpierw chcialem odczekac chwile przed ostatecznia ocenia wspolporacy z teka a pozniej wypadl mi ten temat zupelnie z glowy dlatego pisze teraz, 10 dni po wylewkach.
> 
> Przede wszsytkim kontakt z wlascicielem jest trudny tj. nie odbiera telefonow w ciagu dnia, na SMSy tez albo nie odpowiada albo oddzwania po kilku dniach. Podobno moje proby umowienia sie z nim zbiegly sie w czasie z problemami ze sprzetem - skrzynia w busie oraz ukradli mu jakies tam weze od kreta i generalnie ostro go to spowolnilo, czy tak bylo naprawde, nie chce oceniac ale faktycznie i na pierwsza wizyte zapoznawcza (pomiary poziomu chudziaka) oraz na sama robote zjawil sie wypozyczonym autem wiec cos moglo byc na rzeczy. Wstepne pomiary wyszly nie najgorzej, mialem 1-2cm roznicy miedzy najdalszymi punktami domu i mowil, ze albo wyprowadze to roznymi grubosciami styropianu (u mnie 19cm - 5+5+5+4cm) albo bedzie po prostu grubsza wylewka. Wylewki mielismy robic 11.11 i z uwagi na date i cemen i piach musialem zamowic z wyprzedzeniem bo wiadomo, w swieta nikt nie pracuje wiec jesli czegos zabranie, nic nie domowimy. Ostatecznie cos sie mu przesunelo i umowil sie, ze bedzie o 6:30 rano w czwartek i przyjechal juz o 6stej. Po rozlozeniu gratow i mixokreta, zabezpieczeniu HSa przez ktorego caly towar byl wprowadzany do domu, robota ruszyla. Ponanosil poziomy wychodzac od drzwi i okien startujacych od podlogi i tego sie trzymali przy procesie zageszczania łatą. O 15stej robota byla skonczona. Chlopaki uwijali sie jak w rosole, ekipa sklada sie z 4 czy 5 osob w tym wspomniany Artur vs. teka. Teka przestrzelil sie tez co do ilosci cementu i musialem kilkadziesiat workow zwrocic do skladu, ale to podobno dlatego, ze wolal zamowic wiecej bo w swieto i tak nikt by im cementu nie dowiozl i robota by stanela. W ciagu roboty musialem domowic piasku bo mialo zbraknac kilka m3 - i tak jak ktos wspomnial, byl to piasek z "jego" zaufanego miejsca. Ostetecznie piachu zostalo kilka calkiem sporo ale nie zmarnuje sie bo pojdzie pod przyszly taras. Zgodnie z umowa, piasek nakrylem gruba folia bo w miedzyczasie zapowiadali opady. U mnie wylewki byly tobione na piachu 0-2mm, plastyfikatorze z dodakiem wlokien oraz na Cemencie Ozarowskim 42.5N (CEMENT OŻARÓW CZYSTY CEM I CEMENT PORTLANDZKI CEM I 42,5 N) - odpowiednim starej "jedynki"
> 
> Teraz ocena samych wylewek - kolor nie jest jednolity, pewnie mieszadlo w miksokrecie juz swoje przeszlo i gdzieniegdzie widac jasniejsze i ciemniejsze miejsca. W newralgicznych punktach zrobione zostaly naciecia celem oddylatowania poszczegolnych "stref" a nastepnie calosc zostala przeszlifowana smiglem przez co wspomniane "dylatacje skutecznie zniknely. Meczylem teke pytaniami czy trzeba przykrywac wylewki bo dom mam nieocieplony i czesciowo miedzy dachem i scianami mam po czesciowo otwarta przestrzen przez ktora chula wiatr - powiedzial zeby przykryc po 2-3 dniach co tez uczynilem. Sam zadzwonil i pytal sie czy wsyzstko jest ok, czy nie wytraca sie mleczko i czy widac jakies pekniecia oraz kazal folie sciagnac po tygodniu co tez uczynilem. W weekend przeszedlem sie z latarka i ogladalem stan wylewek, na calych 150m2 zauwazylem jedna ryse akura na polaczeniu waskiego korytarza z salonem co uznalem za naturalny efekt wysychania podlog. Przykladalem w wielu miejscach late 2m i bylo rowno, poziom wszedzie zachowany (oczko miedzy wyznaczonymi liniami na poziomicy) chociaz pewnie w kilku miejscach banka powietrza o 1mm szla w prawo albo lewo ale nadal w zakresie bledu pomiarowego. 
> 
> Nie umiem ocenic czy sklad wylewek jest idealnie taki jak byc powinien, nie bede w nie walil mlotem zeby cos udowodnic. Generalnie jestem zadowolony i pomimo sporych problemow w komunikacji z Arturek vs. Teka, moge polecic jego uslugi.
> 
> Jakies pytania? Jesli znajde czas to w weekend moge strzelic kilka fotek dla zainteresowanych.


dziekuje i pozdrawiam Teka

----------


## teka

> No i super, że napisałeś to.
> Dobrze, że jesteś zadowolony. To najważniejsze.
> Rozumiem, że uszkodzeń na tynkach i oknach brak? A w rogach pomieszczeń nie jest wyżej niż na środku i również dotarte? Jeśli tak, to może Teka wraca do łask?


a moze mial dosc niektorych z tego forum,telefonow o,czy sms ow o 5 rano czy o 24 w nocy,badz ludzi dla ktorych dzien opoznienia  przy naszej robocie czy jezdzeniu co drugi dzien jezdzeniu z Plocka do Warszawy wstawaniu o 3 w nocy.sypiace sie po 15 latach kolana wiecej czasu dla Rodziny itp.?pozdrawiam

----------


## mireczek_20

Jeśli chodzi o tynki wewnętrzne gipsowe, polecam Panów z firmy Anatak. 
Ekipa znana na fourm, niemniej myślę że warto napisać ciepłe słowo.
Bardzo solidnie, bez jakichkolwiek uwag, także zdecydowanie warto.

----------


## anatak

dziękujemy za miłe słowo, pozdrawiamy ekipa ANATAK

----------


## paulos01

Dzień dobry,
Poszukuję wykonawcy do niewielkiej, ale stosunkowo kompleksowej usługi, wschodnia strona Wisły, okolice Zakrętu. Taras. ok. 11 m2, aktualnie płytki, wylewka. Wszystko do usunięcia i położenie nowej hydroizolacji tarasu + ewentualnie wymiana rynien tarasu. Po tarasem znajduje się pomieszczenie gospodarcze i po ostatnich opadach pojawił się niestety przeciek.
Ponieważ jest to mój pierwszy post na forum, mam nadzieję, że wylądował w prawidłowym miejscu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Hej,
Może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę od klimatyzacji - okolice Grodziska, Pruszkowa, żyrardowa.

----------


## wally666

> Hej,
> Może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną ekipę od klimatyzacji - okolice Grodziska, Pruszkowa, żyrardowa.


1. KARBON Pruszkow - Robert Chrusiak 502-575-431
2. SANGO - 690-190-630

----------


## Halszka

Proszę o namiar na solidnego kominiarza z doświadczeniem we wkładach kominowych.

Bardzo proszę. 

Chcę ogarnąć temat źle zamontowanego wkładu kominowego /za duża średnica i kielichami do góry/ jeszcze przed jesienią.

----------


## piastun

Panowie i  Panie,
czy możecie polecić dekarza z okolic Wołomin, Radzymin, Tłuszcz, Zielonka na termin październikowy?
Robiłem "casting" w ostatnim czasie na położenie blacho dachówki (200m2) na dach dwu spadowym na istniejący gont i to co miałem (nie)przyjemność oglądać to głowa mała  :smile:  albo nie chce im się robić albo bezczelnie oczekują kupna materiału u określonego handlarza z którego rzekomo nie mają żadnego zysku.
Generalnie dekarzom w obecnych czasach sodów uderzyła mocno do głowy  :big grin: .
Jak ktoś coś ma do polecenia to proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam!

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od wykończeń:   kartongipsy, płytki, łazienki Termin wiosna.
Zależy mi głównie na jakości  :Smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam!
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od wykończeń:   kartongipsy, płytki, łazienki Termin wiosna.
> Zależy mi głównie na jakości


Marcin  692120214

----------


## finlandia

A ode mnie: Yaca Poddasza. Jak nazwa wskazuje bez glazury :smile:

----------


## brokuly

Cześć Wszystkim,

Szukam ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia i elewacji (300m2) w okolicach Leszna, Błoni, Sochaczew, Ożarów. Do wykonania tynki z kolorem w masie, cokoły, podbitka tynkowana, obróbki, wykończenie boniowanie i trochę deski kompozytowej 3d i elastycznej na odcięciu podbita, balustrada francuska. Termin jest właściwie na teraz bo umówioną ekipę temat przerósł i w ogóle się nie podjęła tematu.

----------


## finlandia

Ten termin może być decydujący, bo "na teraz" to nie jest kwestią "przerastania tematu" przez firmę...   a możliwości rynkowe. Szukasz szybko: daj ogłoszenie w portalach, w tym na grupach fb. Szukasz dobrze: zapytaj forumowego Fightera.

----------


## brokuly

Ekipa była ustawiona od 3 msc. Sam jestem instalatorem więc terminy możliwości rynkowych są mi znane. 

Dzięki za fightera. Może ktoś jeszcze?

----------


## Marcin55

[QUOTE=Marcin55;7812514]Do mojej listy dołącza kolejny wykonawca tym razem od kostki, którego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić każdemu. 

Pan Grzegorz tel. 510-500-427 - kostka brukowa 

Efekty jego pracy możecie zobaczyć na moim blogu nowy adres:  http://www.budowajablonki.pl 

U mnie budowa już zakończona cały czas coś tam ulepszamy lub zmieniamy w środku. Lecz w trakcie doszło kilku wykonawców więc postanowiłem podsumować i wypunktować w liście wszystkich z których korzystałem i jestem zadowolony. 

Wykonawcy z których korzystałem i polecam

1. firmę z Radomia p. Pauliny Łysakowskiej w zakresie okien 3-szybowych  firmy Vetrex a także drzwi zewnętrzne Wikęd oraz rolety okienne Krispol.
 telefon: *535 335 635* mail: [email protected] 
Super ekipa, relacja z montażu na blogu. Wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką, podkłady parapetowe, taśmy, poszerzenia. Inni powinni brać z nich przykład bo niestety u sąsiadów jak patrzyłem jak inni montują to żenada.  

2. Firmę od  pokrycia dachu dachówką - Grupa Dekarska  Dach Kowalscy  z Józefowa - tel. do p. Bernarda* 695 233 299*, mail: [email protected]
Wykonali pokrycie więźby dachowej dachówką firmy Brass Rubin 13V  - mają długie terminy. Ekipy się spisały, gwarancja na wykonanie i święty spokój na lata.

3. Hydraulik - Szymon, tel.* 573 177 587* wykonywał hydraulikę od poziomu 0 do dalszych etapów, zarówno u mnie na budowie jak i u sąsiadów. Pełen zakres, 100% podłogówka, kotłownia, Wod-kan, piony. Działa na terenie Warszawy i okolic

4. Ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego wraz z zabudową karton gips oraz sufity podwieszane również ekipa p.Marcin  tel. *576 935 495* www.poddasza.com.pl

5. Projekt przyłącza gazu i wykonawstwo Arkadiusz Głuszczyk firma InstalProgres - tel. *516 316 35*6

6. Wylewki cementowo-wapienne - Grzegorza Rola ROLABUD tel. kont. *889 391 929* 

7. Tynki wewnętrzne Anatak - *502 626 122*, 509 536 736 [email protected] 

8. Segmentowa Brama garażowa firmy Novoferm - montaż i zamówienie u p.Marzeny Piwowarczyk *601 343 601* - firma Rapi Rafał Piwowarczyk Bramy Automatyka Drzwi, która ma swą siedzibę przy ul. Cymbalistów 6 w Warszawie

9. Wykonawca elewacji p. Krzysztof Karkosa z Mińska Mazowieckiego tel. *692 702 531*‬, dzięki mojemu kierownikowi na uczył się prawidłowo wstawiać paramety zewnętrzne i od tej pory robi to ze sztuką budowlaną  :smile:  Poznał również materiał tj. deska elewacyjna firmy Greinplast od tej pory robi tylko z tego materiału. Wcześniej korzystał z deski z Kosbud do której miał wiele zastrzeżeń.

10. Zabudowa kominka p.Piotr Burakowski Instalkom - tel. *509 841 680*, w terminie, w dobrej cenie wkład z kratek.pl z rabatami wykonawcy. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

11. stacja uzdatniania wody - p.Wojciech Szczepanek AQUADROP - tel.* 501 287 200*, perfekcyjna ocena sytuacji i dobór urządzeń, aby woda była zdatna do picia

12.  Stolarz Marcin tel. *669 370 639* wraz ze swoją ekipą, wykonał meble kuchenne, garderobę, spiżarnie, szafkę pod umywalki oraz pozostałe zabudowy

13. InterDecor p. Olgierd *513 132 808* - zakup i montaż drzwi Asilo w przystępnej cenie, zgodnie z umową w podanym terminie.

14. Schody słynny z forum Pan Dariusz Lasek - *608 404 823* 

15. Odkurzacz centralny Vacuflo - p. Jakub Home Systems / Bartycka - *534 000 203‬*

16. Kostka brukowa wykonanie Pan Grzegorz tel.* 510 500 427* 
Nie posiadałem projektu ale nie był potrzebny zdałem się na sugestie p. Grzegorza i wyszło super.

17. Projekt przyłącza wodociągowego - Wojciech Gawarkiewicz - *604 242 502*

18. Podbitka dachowa z blachy z obróbkami p. Sławomir z *791 416 216* z Siedlec ale działa w całym mazowieckim. We dwójkę bardzo sprawnie działają

19. szambo betonowe Budmar Mariusz Kucharski *602 325 904* lub 505 140 874, kompleksowa usługa, mają swoją koparkę obrotową, szybko wstawiają.

20. montaż napędu do bramy przesuwnej p. Grzegorz *500 030 888* 


Nie polecę Elektryka ponieważ zaprzestał już wykonywanie instalacji - zmienił branże na całkowicie niezwiązaną z budowlaną.
Również nie polecę murarza, gdyż miałem kilka naście zastrzeżeń. 

Mam nadzieje, że powyższa lista będzie pomocna dla innych ja również skorzystałem z kilku wykonawców z forum.

Powodzenia dla wszystkich którzy są w trakcie budowy lub dopiero będą rozpoczynać swoją przygodę a także tych, którzy są na finiszu "wykończenia domu" 

Gdybyście mieli jakie kolwiek pytania zapraszam na prv.

pozdr.
Marcin

----------


## kemot_p

To i ja dodam kilka poleceń od siebie.

Tynki wewnętrzne cementowo wapienne:
SAIN Hubert Paduch
509-499-922

Elektryk, rekuperacja, odkurzacz centralny:
Kozłów Robert. Instalatorstwo elektryczne i kablowe
ul. Bociania 28 lok. 14. 02-807 Warszawa
501319072

Hydraulik:
Usługi Hydrauliczne Krzysztof Gustawski
BISKUPICKA 57/8, 05-840 Brwinów
509095569

Okna:
globart OKNA Nadarzyn
ul. Pruszkowska 46
05-830 Nadarzyn
22 798-08-99

----------


## AlbertoRodriguez

Poszukuję architekta do adaptacji projektu najlepiej z okolic Warszawa zachód, Ożarów Maz i ten rejon. 
Będzie kilka znaczących zmian w stropie (dom parterowy, dach płaski). Chciałbym schować kanały do rekuperacji w taki sposób aby nie obniżać w żaden sposób wyskości pomieszczeń. 
Czy współpracował ktoś z architektami z APA-WASZKIEWICZ (www.apa-waszkiewicz.com) lub słyszał coś o ich pracach? Mają biuro na Ursusie i akurat mam ich bardzo blisko mojej budowy (15 min piechotą), co może w jakiś sposób zniwelowałoby problem dojazdów na budowę w razie potrzeby.
Szukam również rzetelnego kierownika budowy, który doradzi, podpowie i wypunktuje wykonawców jeżeli będzie potrzeba. Kierownik również z tych okolic ponieważ chcę uniknąć sytuacji, że będzie "gościem" na budowie bo będzie miał daleko.

Mam sporo namiarów na różne ekipy ponieważ prześledziłem forum od 2012r. także mój zeszyt z wykonawcami jest już wartościowy, ale to na przyszłość.
Będę szukał kogoś do SSO no i oczywiście na piedestale p. Mirek GENCEL ale myślę, że z terminami będzie ciężko. Chciałbym zacząć na wiosnę 2021.

----------


## mmm814

Szukam ekipy, która położy płytki ceglane w domu. Proszę o namiary na kogoś godnego polecenia.

----------


## PaMik

WARSZAWA ZACHÓD,  ale ekipy pracują od Nadarzyna po Łomianki albo jeszcze dalej. 

No dobrze, mieszkamy już od 3 miesięcy na swoim, to mogę już podzielić się namiarami na ekipy. Te które tu wymienię są absolutnie przez nas polecane z czystym sumieniem:

1. murarze - od fundamentów po więźbę - Piotr i Sylwek Majocha. Absolutnie zgrana ekipa, do niczego nie mogliśmy się przyczepić, kierownik budowy a jednocześnie nasz architekt nie mógł się nadziwić jak sprawnie i dokładnie został wymurowany dom oraz zrobiona więźba.  Tynkarz chwalił, że ściany równe, dekarz chwalił, że więźba idealna  :smile:  
Sylwek - 694327297
Piotr - 512134864

2. dekarze - Krzysztof Wielgus lub Krzysztof  Płudowski -  obie ekipy się znają  i obie robią dobrze, K. Wielgus to fachowiec w swojej dziedzinie przez wielkie F. Pomagał, doradzał, podpowiadał (niekoniecznie tak aby jemu było najwygodniej, ale aby po prostu było zrobione na lata i porządnie), nie było miejsca na sztywne relacje inwestor - usługodawca, ale od początku czuliśmy, jakbyśmy się znali od dłuższego czasu i mieliśmy poczucie jakby Krzysiek robił po prostu dla siebie. 
Krzysztof Wielgus - 509310597
Krzysztof Płudowski - 507612623

3. tynki wewnętrzne - Pan Kazimierz - totalny ewenement! Pan Kazio jest grubo po 70 i robi tynki cem - wap SAM! Sam jeden nakłada szprycę, potem warstwę właściwą i na koniec z pomocnikiem zaciera to białkiem. Gładź jest zbędna. Cena bardzo konkurencyjna. Ale trzeba się przygotować na dłuższą robotę, bo Pan Kazio ma swoje tempo pracy (nasz dom ok 950m2 ścian - prawie 3 msce). za to tynki są tak równe że wszyscy pytają o namiary na ekipe. Jedynie mamy 2 czy 3 podwójne gniazdka troche nierówno obsadzone, ale będa one w kuchni pod płytkami więc nie ma problemu, ale to uwaga nie do P. Kazia ale do jego pomocnika. Aha, my namiar wyczailismy na białej liście Muratora i jak zobaczyliśmy Pana Kazia na żywo to się przeraziliśmy  :ohmy:  .  Na pierwszy rzut oka Pan Kazio wygląda jak chucherko, które nie podniesie łąty, ale niech to Was nie zmyli, bo w tych wiotkich ramionach drzemie niezmordowana siła  :big grin:   Pan Kazio sam sobie wybiera klientów, ale warto zadzwonić i zapytać.
Pan Kazio  - 505632620

4. wylewki - robiliśmy wylewki z mixokreta i totalnie podpisuje się pod wszelkimi dobrymi opiniami nt. Pana Bogdana. Robiliśmy panele winylowe, pod które wylewki musiały być mega równe i parkieciarze nie mieli ani jednej uwagi. Aha, spotkałam sie z opinią, ze P. Bogdan bierze dużo robót kilkoma ekipami i to prawda - Pan Bogdan ma kilka ekip i nie zawsze robi osobiście, u nas np. doglądał osobiście wieczorami ekipę, ale my naprawdę nie możemy powiedzieć złego słowa na robotę. Trzyma poziom swoich ekip  :smile:  
Pan Bogdan - 607893782

5. elektryk - Grzegorz Gabler z Warki, ale dojeżdza aż za Warszawę. Nie możemy się do niczego przyczepić, robota zrobiona sprawnie, czysto, bez zbędnych zagmatwań kabli po ścianach. Grzesiek  doradza, co jest szczególnie przydatne przy inwestorach niekorzystających z architekta i planują sami elektrykę (czyli my)  :big grin:  ceny Wareckie co jest dodatkowym ogromnym plusem. 
Grzegorz Gabler - 505959334


6. hydraulicy - polecani już wielokrotnie ludzie Michałą Jurczaka z MABOXA z Jaktorowa. ABSOLUTNIE fenomenalni. Robota wykonana wzorowo, pomocni, MYŚLĄCY (nie ma dla nich zę czegoś nie się nie da). Pan Michał (szef) podczas rozmowy w siedzibie firmy odpowiadał na wszelkie moje pytania cierpliwie i tłumaczył wszystko tak abym zrozumiała, podczas robót pojawiał też się na budowie dopieszczając nas i troszcząc się czy jesteśmy zadowoleni z roboty, za to Pan Piotr (szef ekipy) na budowie to złoto! Uratował nam koncepcję łazienki górnej, kiedy wszyscy mówili że się nie da, on po prostu to zrobił.   
Michał Jurczak - 600247016


7. stolarka okienna, brama garażowa, drzwi wewnętrzne i rolety zewnętrzne - usługa kompleksowa zrobiona przez Klucz - Serwis  z Grójca. Polecam kontaktować się bezpośrednio z szefem firmy Marcinem Łoskim. Były malutkie zgrzyty np. opóźnienie terminu montażu okien, ale jeśli chodzi o montaż to był wykonany wzorowo. Dodatkowo mimo podpisania protokołu odbioru okien, po killku dniach znalazłam kilka drobnych rys na ramie od HST i firma bez zająknięcia wymieniła nam  ramki na nowe. 
Marcin Łoski - 510059839 

8. materiały budowlane kupowaliśmy w NORMIE w Mościskach k. Bemowa. Polecam kontakt z handlowcem Danielem  - dobre ceny,  wszystko do dogadania transporty na czas. 
Daniel handlowiec - 667989388

9. no i chyba najważniejsze - architekt który był jednocześnie kierownikiem budowy - Pan Piotr Bamburski. robiliśmy projekt indywidualny, więc dokładnie wiedzieliśmy czego chcemy, Pan Piotr narysował dokładnie to o co prosiliśmy, cena jak za projekt indywidualny BARDZO konkurencyjna do innych wycen. Jako kierownik budowy, zawsze był na czas, dokładnie oglądał zbrojenia, wykopy , więźbę itp itd., proste zasady rozliczania za usługę kierownika budowy - polecamy  :smile:  
Piotr Bamburski - 600234884


Ogólnie pobudowaliśmy się dość szybko, wszystkie ekipy i materiały wyszukiwaliśmy sami, rozmawialiśmy z fachowcami, radziliśmy się wielu osób. Podczas każdego etapu na naszej budowie byli niezależni specjaliści i do niczego się nie "czepiali". my również byliśmy codziennie na budowie więc doglądaliśmy ekipy, niejednokrotknie mąż całe dnie spędzał na budowie robiąc swoje rzeczy, nie mieszając się do usługodawców, obserwując jednocześnie prowadzone prace. I proszę bez hejtu, bo nie chodzi mi tu o "patrzenie na ręce"  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  , bo po kilku dniach naprawdę nabywaliśmy zaufanie do naszych ekip.  :smile: 


ABY nie było ze wszystko u nas takie kolorowe to niestety nie mogę polecić ekipy od elewacji i ocieplenia budynku, mimo braku rażących błędów to ekipa bardzo nieuczciwa jeśli chodzi o pieniądze i liczenie "wykonanych metrów", ciężko się dogadać było, nieelastyczni i musieliśmy na wszystko im zwracać uwagę (twierdzili np że nie daje się kapinosu lub listew dylatacyjnych przy oknach),  ale to historia na inny wątek...

A dlaczego napisałam tak długi post? Bo sami czytaliśmy z wypiekami na twarzy fora z okolic Warszawy i szukaliśmy dobrych ekip. kilka ekip mamy z Białej Listy Muratora i uznałam, że teraz, kiedy u nas skończył sie etap budowy, podzielę się dobrze wykonaną robotą z innymi, którzy teraz są w naszej sytuacji sprzed roku  :smile:  

życzę wszystkim powodzenia i to nie prawda, ze pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga i że budowa prowadzi do rozwodów  :smile: 
Patrycja M.  :smile:

----------


## titus17

Cześć, 

Poszukuje ekipy do instalacji rekuperacji w okolicy Piaseczna. Czy macie kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia?

----------


## margaryt

Drodzy czytelnicy,

jesteśmy na etapie SSZ, a nawet ciut dalej, bo po tynkach. To właściwy moment do wyrażenia swoich rekomendacji na białej liście. 
Lista wg. harmonogramu prac:

Płyta fundamentowa - Grandherm Ślemieński Paweł https://plyty-fundamentowe.pl/

Więźba WIĄZAR-DACH Jędras Wojciech

Dach http://dachfalc.pl/  Krzysztof Naumiuk 693 263 172

Okna Aprel http://www.aprel.pl/

Elektryka Rafał Puchała 609 336 728 http://www.rafsystem.com/ sprawnie i fachowo, przed nami jeszcze trochę prac

Instalacje i reku Ma-Box Michał Jurczak 600 247 016
Świetny kontakt, profesjonalne podejście, ogromna wiedza, analiza co i jak rozwiązać Została do wykonania jeszcze rekuperacja, kotłownia i uruchomienie kotła.

Tynki gipsowe wew. maszynowe - ANATAK z Raszyna 502 626 122
Dobry kontakt, sprawnie i terminowo wykonana praca, dbałość o szczegóły - tynki moim zdaniem wyglądają super równiutko.

To tyle na ten etap. Poszukuje natomiast kogoś do zabudów g-k oraz elewacji.

----------


## wally666

Nie napisalem gdzie sie budujesz ale z czystym sumienie polece Ci:

Sufity - Jacek Kontraszuk - Yacek Poddasza - 506 498 596 (ambasador grupy prace wykonczeniowe na FB)
Elewacje - Marian Tosnowiec z Brwinowa - 694 788 674

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie napisalem gdzie sie budujesz ale z czystym sumienie polece Ci:
> 
> Sufity - Jacek Kontraszuk - Yacek Poddasza - 506 498 596 (ambasador grupy prace wykonczeniowe na FB)
> Elewacje - Marian Tosnowiec z Brwinowa - 694 788 674


no tak... a nas to olales.

----------


## wally666

oj tam do razu olales - pisze kto mi robil elewacje, a ozdoby na niej to juz zupelnie inna sprawa  :smile:  Ale tak, Med-Bud mial duzy udzial w tworzeniu mojej elewacje, od doradztwa i zakupu tynkow az po montaz paneli kwarcowych i parapetow.

----------


## Z_I_G_I

Po 12 latach od postawienia pierwszego domu czas na drugi, chyba ten docelowy  :smile: 
Szukam ekipy do SSO, start wiosna 2021. 
Budowa w okolicach Nadarzyna. 
Płyta fundamentowa i dom duży (>800m2), ale parterowy, choć dachy w większości płaskie, więc stropów też trochę. Ogólnie sporo żelbetu :-/

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Mirek Gencel (dla zainteresowanych 502711910) - turbo fajna rozmowa, rzadko spotyka się takich fascynatów. Ale niestety terminy dopiero na drugą połowę 2023 roku  :smile: )))

Jutro jeszcze parę telefonów do wykonania zebranych z forum, ale już czuję, że się obudziłem z tematem SSO "trochę" za późno. Ktoś poratuje dobrym kontaktem?

----------


## MatMaverick

Witam wszystkich.

Na wiosnę planuję start przygody z budową domu. Czy ma ktoś może do polecenie jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę, która by wybudowała SSO lub SSW.
Dom mały 200 m2 po podłodze. Parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem. Dwuspadowy dach.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Na wiosnę planuję start przygody z budową domu. Czy ma ktoś może do polecenie jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę, która by wybudowała SSO lub SSW.
> Dom mały 200 m2 po podłodze. Parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem. Dwuspadowy dach.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Wal do Mirka Gencel  :big grin:  moze cos mu wypadnie przypadkiem przez coronaszal

----------


## MatMaverick

> Wal do Mirka Gencel  moze cos mu wypadnie przypadkiem przez coronaszal


Połowa 2023, dzwoniłem  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Połowa 2023, dzwoniłem


ja to go podziwiam, jak on to ogarnia na tyle do przodu. 
Przeciez tyle zmiennych. 
Jamam problem z zaplanowaniem prac na kwartał do przodu - 10x pozniej musze aktualizowac grafik, z roznych powodow: 
pogody, 
opoznien stolarki (to standard) , 
braku zdecydowania, 
klientow ktorzy "budza sie" na tydzien przed rozpoczeciem prac
prac dodatkowych

----------


## karmelowa

> Witam!
> 
> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy od wykończeń:   kartongipsy, płytki, łazienki Termin wiosna.
> Zależy mi głównie na jakości


Firma  :spam: Miesiąc temu skończyli remont naszego mieszkania pod wynajem. Była robiona właśnie łazienka, płytki w kuchni, układanie paneli w całym mieszkaniu, podwieszany sufit w salonie i malowanie całego mieszkania. Jakość super, podobnie z terminowością. Zaczęli w terminie, jaki podali i tak samo zakończyli.

----------


## BETI 76

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem. Poproszę o namiary na dobrego tynakarza tynków kwarcowych i wylewek  :smile:

----------


## BETI 76

co sądzicie o podbitce drewnianej i jak często ja trzeba impregnować?

Polecacie czy tradycyjnie plastik?  :cool:

----------


## wally666

zly adres, nie to sub-forum

----------


## bodziomg

> A ode mnie: Yaca Poddasza. Jak nazwa wskazuje bez glazury


Finlandia, masz na myśli YACEK poddasza? Szukałem "yaca" ale bez skutku.

----------


## finlandia

> Finlandia, masz na myśli YACEK poddasza? Szukałem "yaca" ale bez skutku.


Hmm.. Jacek Kondraszuk na fb, na grupach wykończeniowych, poddaszowych. Nie śledzę go aż tak, ale miałem okazję poznać zarówno jako człowieka, jak i Wykonawcę u moich klientów. W temacie myślenia o innych wykonawcach jest wzorcowy. A to się ceni, bo mógłby pyknąć płytę na skosie jak leci, a on nie tylko zrobił wycięcie ale i wykonał je pod wymiar większości typowych drzwi. Takie niezauważalne drobiazgi, a doceniam.

----------


## BETI 76

Poszukuję pilnie elektryka do zdewastowanej elektryki przez złodzieji
A do G_K  poddasza mam Roberta Hawrylaka robiłu wielu moich znajomych i też bedzie robił u mnie to moge też polecić
502 469 645 tel.....

----------


## vadiol

Raf system czyli Rafał Puchała . Polecany wielokrotnie na Forum .

----------


## BETI 76

Dzięki za polecenie jestem wdzięczna a do 
Pane się odezwę po nowym roku Pan Robert Hawrylak też pana polecał jako GLAZURNIKA

----------


## Rkardas

Witam.
Poszukuję namiarów na Pana Andrzeja (inżynier) , potrzebny do adaptacji projektu.

----------


## mcmagda

Witam

Poszukuję inspektora nadzoru, okolice Warszawy, a dokładniej Warszawski Zachodni. Może ktoś mógłby polecić?

Jak ktoś budował też z dobrym generalnym wykonawcą, to także byłabym wdzięczna za informacje.

Magda

----------


## jak_kolwiek

Czy może ktoś polecić jakiegoś specjalistę do regulacji okien?

----------


## finlandia

> Czy może ktoś polecić jakiegoś specjalistę do regulacji okien?


Nie znam lepszego fachowca 
https://www.facebook.com/ivoserwis

Nie dość że się zna, to i człowiek porządny. Uczciwie podjedzie do tematu, a znam takich co od razu wcisną nic nie dającą wymianę uszczelek.   

Ale osobiście zawsze proponuję zacząć od sprzedawcy. Do własnych okien zawsze podchodzi się z sympatią. Czasem aż za bardzo.. Chyba że ma się dość nieudanych prób, bo sprzedawca raczej nie przyzna się że coś jest nie tak  :wink:

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Nie znam lepszego fachowca 
> https://www.facebook.com/ivoserwis
> 
> Nie dość że się zna, to i człowiek porządny. Uczciwie podjedzie do tematu, a znam takich co od razu wcisną nic nie dającą wymianę uszczelek.   
> 
> Ale osobiście zawsze proponuję zacząć od sprzedawcy. Do własnych okien zawsze podchodzi się z sympatią. Czasem aż za bardzo.. Chyba że ma się dość nieudanych prób, bo sprzedawca raczej nie przyzna się że coś jest nie tak


Tutaj leży problem. 3 razy już była przeprowadzana regulacja i do końca nie jestem zadowolony. chciałbym zasięgnąć jeszcze innej opinii aby się dowiedzieć czy jest szansa na poprawę lub czy przypadkiem za bardzo marudzę.

----------


## finlandia

No to będzie najlepsza osoba. Powie Ci uczciwie co i jak (dam głowę że nie będzie szukał winnych tam gdzie ich nie ma) i jeśli da radę naprawić inaczej niż regulacją, to na pewno to zaproponuje.

----------


## zbigor

A czy ów specjalista  działa także w Warszawie?  Na wiosnę chciałbym wyregulować drewniane drzwi i okna i  zaufany fachowiec byłby bardzo pożądany.

----------


## finlandia

Działa, ale w temacie drewna to on czasem dzwoni do mnie  :big grin:   a ja nie podejmuję się usług na cudzej stolarce, ale wrzuć na forum opis/foty i na pewno uda się coś poradzić. 
Za to do stolarki drewnianej polecam innego:
http://naprawaokienwarszawa.pl/
- także daję głowę za fachowość. Ciężko ode mnie ostatnio uzyskać polecenia, ale tych dwóch ludzi dobrze znam od wielu lat.

----------


## zbigor

Mam do regulacji stolarkę firmy Słowińscy. Pakiety 3 szybowe  z czego   2x HS . Okna sam ogarnąłem ale do HSów się nie dotykam bo to już chyba nie mój poziom i nie chcę nic zepsuć. Podobnie z drzwiami wejściowymi  Okucia o jakiś zupełny wynalazek  o nazwie Baka Protect 4000.

----------


## finlandia

Może być ciężko, bo wg powszechnej wiedzy HS nie są regulowane, chociaż wspomniany serwisant od drewna kiedyś usuwał mi gwarancyjne zgłoszenie na przewiew. Konieczna praca była banalna, ale wymagała wiedzy/
Simonswerki Baka to też dobra marka. 4000 wersja prosta w regulacji, ale przez to także wymaga fachowej diagnozy..

----------


## rafaeelloo

Czy Robert Hawrylak (Selki) wciąż jest godny polecenia? Czytałem cały wątek, na początku zachwyt, później pojawiły się jakieś wątpliwości. Proszę o więcej opinii.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> Czy Robert Hawrylak (Selki) wciąż jest godny polecenia? Czytałem cały wątek, na początku zachwyt, później pojawiły się jakieś wątpliwości. Proszę o więcej opinii.


pracował u mnie 4 lata temu. nie polecam.

inna sprawa - przez te 4 lata nie pojawiły się najmniejsze pęknięcia na ścianach z gk.

----------


## rafaeelloo

@jak_kolwiek, a robił u Ciebie ściany, czy sufity? I co jest nie tak, że nie polecasz?

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> @jak_kolwiek, a robił u Ciebie ściany, czy sufity? I co jest nie tak, że nie polecasz?


1. źle położona wełna przy murłacie, kominach oraz wyłazie dachowym.
2. zbyt ubogi stelaż (konstrukcja gk jest zbyt wiotka).
3. zrobione niechlujne - widać górki na łączeniach płyt (niedoszlifowane), widać ubytki w szpachli na łączeniach. krzywo itp

na pierwszy rzut oka tego nie było widać ale jak malowałem i robiłem wnętrze to dopiero wtedy dopatrzyłem się wszystkiego.

----------


## BETI 76

JA NAPEWNO POLECA Roberta Hawrylaka i nie zgadzam sie co o nim piszesz 
Robił u kilkunastu moich znajomych i wszystko OK 
ALE SZANUJE TWUJ WPIS ....
ALE JA SIĘ NIE ZGADZAM Z NIM
A moze było zadzwonić żeby poprawił wiem że jak by co to napewno by się nie uchylał od reklamacji ale lepiej kogoś OBSMAROWAĆ 
I BYĆ Z TEGO ZADOWOLONYM 
Są różni wykonawcy ok ale są też różni INWESTORZY 
Umnie będzie wykonywał poddasze w lutym 
To mu wystawię adykwatną opinie do pracy
Jak narazie ma u mnie dużego POZYTYWA 
POLECAM

----------


## Slawko123

> JA NAPEWNO POLECA Roberta Hawrylaka i nie zgadzam sie co o nim piszesz 
> Robił u kilkunastu moich znajomych i wszystko OK 
> ALE SZANUJE TWUJ WPIS ....
> ALE JA SIĘ NIE ZGADZAM Z NIM
> A moze było zadzwonić żeby poprawił wiem że jak by co to napewno by się nie uchylał od reklamacji ale lepiej kogoś OBSMAROWAĆ 
> I BYĆ Z TEGO ZADOWOLONYM 
> Są różni wykonawcy ok ale są też różni INWESTORZY 
> Umnie będzie wykonywał poddasze w lutym 
> To mu wystawię adykwatną opinie do pracy
> ...


wow, śmierdzi kolesiostwem 

"napewno"- na pewno
"TWUJ" - TWÓJ
"adykwatną" - adekwatną
"narazie" - na razie

----------


## BETI 76

Cieszę się że ktoś jest lepszym pisarzem ortografii 
Ale chodzi o co innego 
SŁABO ŻE MAŁO ŁUDZI ZROZMIAŁO

----------


## zbigor

Ale co miało zrozumieć? Ze robisz wykonawcy krecią robotę ł?  Tak masz rację akurat to ludzie zrozumieli. U mnie Selki też robił gips kartony, jestem zadowolony z wykonania ale w życiu nie ośmieliłbym się chwalić wykonawcy zanim coś u mnie zrobi. U ciebie ma robić w lutym.... Kilkunastu znajomych nie skomentuję bo szkoda klikania w klawisze.  Masz po prostu zerową wiarygodność i nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie wziąłby twojego posta na poważnie. Nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego że w ten sposób tylko podkopujesz fachowość wykonawcy.

----------


## orzechowski

to moj pierwszy wpis na forum (szukalem ale nie znalazlem odpowiedzi)

czy na forum jest polecana jakas ekipa do wymiany okien + do wybicia dwoch dodatkowych?

pozdr,
orzechowski

----------


## fighter1983

> to moj pierwszy wpis na forum (szukalem ale nie znalazlem odpowiedzi)
> 
> czy na forum jest polecana jakas ekipa do wymiany okien + do wybicia dwoch dodatkowych?
> 
> pozdr,
> orzechowski


Aprel forumowy Stary

----------


## michalo-okowawy

Cześć. Czy możecie polecić projektanta do zaprojektowania sieci i przyłączy wodociągowych i kanalizacyjnych? Najchętniej powiat otwocki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zeuskk

Na jesień tego roku chcielibyśmy zacząć budowę domu jednorodzinnego 160m2, prosty z poddaszem i dwuspadowym dachem. Poszukujemy póki co murarzy lub ekipy co wykona wszystko od budowy po wykończenie z okolic Grójca, budowa w Chynowie. Czy ma ktoś sprawdzone kontakty? Może ktoś zna murarza Piotra Wichę? Wyceny dostajemy w granicy 60tys pod więźbę bez pokrycia. Ktoś coś taniej i sprawdzone?

----------


## rafaeelloo

U mnie sprawdził się dobrze https://www.projektprzylacza.pl/kontakt Być może powiat otwocki również obsłuży.

----------


## katinka74

A czy ktoś z Państwa może polecić firmę do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej styropian grafit 18cm, z elementami deski odciskanej w tynku, boni?

----------


## mleko

Z końcem zeszłego roku skończyliśmy SSO.
Spokojnie mogę polecić naszego wykonawcę (jedna ekipa od fundamentów po pokrycie dachowe).
Grzegorz Krzywiec 504 411 721 
Robota wykonana bardzo solidnie, działa na południu mazowsza.

Edit:
Jestem po tynkach, wciąż polecam ekipę od SSO  :smile:

----------


## rafaeelloo

Z chwaleniem murarzy sugeruję poczekać do momentu wykonywania tynków. Wtedy się okaże z jaką jakością wykonali swoją pracę.

----------


## gosiasad

Zna ktoś firmę, która wykona wiatę garażową. 
Miał być garaż na 2 samochody, ale niestety mieści się jeden. Szukam sprawdzonej firmy od dłuższego czasu :cry:  - nie znalazłam.

----------


## cleebz

Cześć, poszukuje dobrej ekipy dekarzy oraz cieśli. Proszę o polecenia. Wiarygodnych i z profesjonalnym podejściem do zleceniodawcy  :wink:   Budowa powiat otwocki.

----------


## fighter1983

> A czy ktoś z Państwa może polecić firmę do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej styropian grafit 18cm, z elementami deski odciskanej w tynku, boni?


My ogarniamy takie elewacje, ale nie odciskamy deski - bo robimy to dobrze  :smile:  dlatego deski klejone a nie odciskane

----------


## anouk5

Czy ktoś z Państwa może polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy? Budowa w okolicach Pruszkowa. Zależy mi na kimś, z kim jest dobry kontakt, kto doradzi, podpowie w razie problemów, a nie tylko pojawi się kilka razy na budowie i złoży podpis w dzienniku.

----------


## Halszka

Możecie polecić ekipę od elewacji, która zrobi ocieplenie ze styropianu, siatkę, klej, tynk mineralny i pomaluje całość farbą silikonową? Domek jest niewielki, parterowy, więc może dałoby radę ogarnąć robotę w tym roku.

Fighter, do Ciebie napisałam już maila w tej sprawie, ale wciąż nie mam odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigor

> Czy ktoś z Państwa może polecić sprawdzonego kierownika budowy? Budowa w okolicach Pruszkowa. Zależy mi na kimś, z kim jest dobry kontakt, kto doradzi, podpowie w razie problemów, a nie tylko pojawi się kilka razy na budowie i złoży podpis w dzienniku.


Tomasz Hofman. 603 123 326  Z tego co pamiętam mieszka w Pruszkowie albo okolicach. Nadzorował moją budowę i  mogę go polecić

----------


## zbigor

Szukam architekta do projektu indywidualnego. Proszę o sprawdzone kontakty.

----------


## fighter1983

> Szukam architekta do projektu indywidualnego. Proszę o sprawdzone kontakty.


no nie mow ze cos nowego budujesz  :big grin: 
tak wogole jak tam Twoja elewacja sie miewa ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Możecie polecić ekipę od elewacji, która zrobi ocieplenie ze styropianu, siatkę, klej, tynk mineralny i pomaluje całość farbą silikonową? Domek jest niewielki, parterowy, więc może dałoby radę ogarnąć robotę w tym roku.
> 
> Fighter, do Ciebie napisałam już maila w tej sprawie, ale wciąż nie mam odpowiedzi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


przez te podwyzki cen styropianu luty/marzec teraz my jestesmy sparalizowani mailami i telefonami. zadzwon prosze w wolnej chwili 661071502 podam Ci takiego maila mojego technicznego - ktory ma tylko kilka osob - tam jak cos sie pojawia to mam szanse to ogarnac. bo te ogolne skrzynki obecnie sa po prostu zawalone i tego nie da sie ogarnac.

----------


## zbigor

> no nie mow ze cos nowego budujesz 
> tak wogole jak tam Twoja elewacja sie miewa ?


No zamierzam znów coś postawić  :smile:  tym razem na sprzedaż. 
 Elewacja ok. Co  miałoo odpaść odpadło, Część sam poprawiłem na pozostałe drobnostki nie mam czasu. Reszta się 3ma. 
 Korzystając z okazji podpowiedz czym zmyć glony z tynku bo ten karbonowy Caparol zielenieje od północnej strony jak zły

----------


## fighter1983

> No zamierzam znów coś postawić  tym razem na sprzedaż. 
>  Elewacja ok. Co  miałoo odpaść odpadło, Część sam poprawiłem na pozostałe drobnostki nie mam czasu. Reszta się 3ma. 
>  Korzystając z okazji podpowiedz czym zmyć glony z tynku bo ten karbonowy Caparol zielenieje od północnej strony jak zły


Caparol Capatox, tez kurde zauwazylem ten trend :/ co ciekawe nie u wszystkich

----------


## Wekto

Dopisuję się do listy zieleniejących Caparoli  :sad:  

Marcin, ten tynk Sain na pewno brał od Ciebie  :smile: 


BTW przeczytałem sposób użycia tego Capatoxu. Nie zalecają użycia oprysku. Nie ma czegoś czym mogę spryskać powierzchnię a glony jakoś znikną w magiczny sposób?

----------


## teka

dlugi czas tu nie pisalem,od tego forum odcialem sie dawno.widac ze powoli zanika.wiekszosc wykonawcow dala sobie spokoj.Nawet Rom-Kom jest tu juz niszczony,zostali  tu tylko nieliczni."Teka wraca do lask"

----------


## zbigor

To że to forum zanika nie ma nic wspólnego z tym co się tu wypisuje . Po prostu w dobie facebooka, tiktoka, i innych podobnych kanałów komunikacji, fora dyskusyjne tracą  na popularności. To naturalny proces i nie sądzę by miało się to zmienić.

----------


## finlandia

Co prawda nie na temat, ale od dawna tak się dzieje jak piszecie... z tym, że mi się już przejadły "licytacje" na fb i zdecydowanie wolę dyskusję tu. Znacznie bardziej rzeczowe i z większym potencjałem.

----------


## teka

> To że to forum zanika nie ma nic wspólnego z tym co się tu wypisuje . Po prostu w dobie facebooka, tiktoka, i innych podobnych kanałów komunikacji, fora dyskusyjne tracą  na popularności. To naturalny proces i nie sądzę by miało się to zmienić.


to chyba nie do konca to.ja juz tu 2 lata nie pisze,a dalej mam budujacych z forum.kiedys bylem chwony,co dzien po 150250metrow wylanych pisadzek.pisalem,doradzalem non stop,siedzialem tu po pracy,zona krzyczala na mnie,nie mialem czasu dla corki,czy zrobic swoje kolana,na pomiarach bylem o 5 rano w niedziele,objezdzalem 5-7 Waszych budow.lalem.u autorusa i wielu wielu innych.znalazlo sie dwoch ,trzech, co napisalo jakies glupie komentarze,jefen juz dwa lata mial komus zdjecia wyslac mojej roboty-znalazl sie inwestor wally 666,ktoremu dzoekuje za szczery komentarz.a u jednego nawet nie bylem(slawko)facet non stop smaruje mnie w komentarzach..Teka sobie odpuscil juz te forum.znajdzie soe inwestor ktory krytykuje  nawet Rom-Koma ktory byl tutaj dla mnie niezniszczalny.milion pozytywnych komentarzy.Hubert Sain  juz tutaj nie pisza.a kolega fighter ktory kilka lat temu ,,sprzedal mi  takie posadzki u psychicznego inwestora dalej tutaj pisze....prawie wszyscy ktorzy  z Was buduja domy sa anonimowi,smaruja nam dupsko.lata ciezkiej pracy  imie na ktore pracujemy,znika z pierwszym negatywnym komentarzem.na stu z Was zadowolonych jeden napisze nam pozytywny komentarz.,dlatego np mi juz sie nie chce tutaj byc. zycze wszystkim,prawdziwych super domow,super chlopakow ktorzy Wam zbuduja,czy wykoncza domy,ale jak ktos na prawde cos dobrze zrobi piszcie,bez wyjatkow,bo za jakis czas znajdzie sie jakis  frajer ktory  znajdzie cos zeby ich ujeb....c.pozdrawiam

----------


## teka

Napisał agb  Zobacz post
Ja z kolei szukam ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta. Byle nie teka.
a czym teka ci podpadł, że byle nie on ?

Avatar agb

agb napisał:
31-07-2019 13:58
Domyślnie
Kiedyś wrzucę zdjęcia i więcej napiszę. Teraz mogę powiedzieć, że to najgorsza ekipa na budowie do tej pory.

----------


## teka

> Napisał agb  Zobacz post
> Ja z kolei szukam ekipy od wylewek z miksokreta. Byle nie teka.
> a czym teka ci podpadł, że byle nie on ?
> 
> Avatar agb
> 
> agb napisał:
> 31-07-2019 13:58
> Domyślnie
> Kiedyś wrzucę zdjęcia i więcej napiszę. Teraz mogę powiedzieć, że to najgorsza ekipa na budowie do tej pory.


czekam na te zdjecia inaczej zglaszam sprawe na policje?

----------


## teka

Jutro bedzie wylewki robil u mnie forumowy TEKA wiec bede mogl dac znac jak wyszlo.
U mnie też robił. Jesli nic się nie zmienilo to już dziś Panu współczuję


napisal
tegopanazonazdradza   ?

----------


## teka

tegopanażonazdradza  Zobacz post
U mnie też robił. Jesli nic się nie zmienilo to już dziś Panu współczuję
A kiedy robił? Jakoś ostatnio? 
Co zepsuł?


tegopanazonazdradza...

----------


## teka

Panie -tegopanazonazdradza.....konkretnie.gdzie robilismy posadzki,co jest zle,kuedy,jakies zdjecia.taki nick jak Pana?wspolczuje,problemy z zonami nie na tym forum.czekam na jakis konkret z Pana atrony.dwa lata mbie tutaj nie bylochcialbym konkretnie sie cos dowiedziec.mysle ze   nie doczekam sie szybko odpowiedzi,odpisze na priv.
jesli nie doczekam sie odpowiedzi zglosze   te pomowienia ma policje.czas skonczyc te chore pomowienia ktore cala Polska czyta

----------


## fighter1983

teka fajnie ze wrociles  :big grin:  
a faktycznie pamietam , ze byl taki epizod, najlepsze jest to, ze ja sie z tym inwestorem mega fajnie dogadywalem, nie pamietam nawet u kogo to bylo - ale wiem, ze bylem bardzo zaskoczony ze Ty sie nie mogles dogadac. 
Natomiast teraz mnie to nie dziwi - dosc czesto jestem po forumowym starym na budowie i generalnie tez czasami mamy mieszane uczucia co do naszych klientow, raz jemu pracuje sie fantastycznie, mi po nim tak sobie - jezeli chodzi o relacje z zamawiajacym 
a czasami jest odwrotnie, wchodze na budowe i widze ze Aprel montowal okna i sobie gadamy - i okazuje sie ze on mial "pod gorke" a ja fantastycznie wspominam budowe. 

Wally666 sporo starej gwardii forumowej sie znalazlo u niego. Yacek Poddasza ktory juz tu praktycznie wcale nie zaglada, my bylismy na kawalku elewacji (panele), Ty byles z posadzkami, ciekawe kto jeszcze z brygady forumowych wykonawcow. 

Ale fakt, jakos tak coraz mniej na tym forum tego starego klimatu, lataja hejterzy, poszukiwacze "do czego by sie tu przyczepic" etc.

Po takich 2 spektakularnych zadymach tu na forum - BMS i jareko faktycznie zmienilo sie sporo - tamte akcje byly bardzo ciezkiego kalibru i ciagnely sie bardzo dlugo. Ilosc jadu wylanego tam byla zdumiewajaca.

----------


## teka

> teka fajnie ze wrociles  
> a faktycznie pamietam , ze byl taki epizod, najlepsze jest to, ze ja sie z tym inwestorem mega fajnie dogadywalem, nie pamietam nawet u kogo to bylo - ale wiem, ze bylem bardzo zaskoczony ze Ty sie nie mogles dogadac. 
> Natomiast teraz mnie to nie dziwi - dosc czesto jestem po forumowym starym na budowie i generalnie tez czasami mamy mieszane uczucia co do naszych klientow, raz jemu pracuje sie fantastycznie, mi po nim tak sobie - jezeli chodzi o relacje z zamawiajacym 
> a czasami jest odwrotnie, wchodze na budowe i widze ze Aprel montowal okna i sobie gadamy - i okazuje sie ze on mial "pod gorke" a ja fantastycznie wspominam budowe. 
> 
> Wally666 sporo starej gwardii forumowej sie znalazlo u niego. Yacek Poddasza ktory juz tu praktycznie wcale nie zaglada, my bylismy na kawalku elewacji (panele), Ty byles z posadzkami, ciekawe kto jeszcze z brygady forumowych wykonawcow. 
> 
> Ale fakt, jakos tak coraz mniej na tym forum tego starego klimatu, lataja hejterzy, poszukiwacze "do czego by sie tu przyczepic" etc.
> 
> Po takich 2 spektakularnych zadymach tu na forum - BMS i jareko faktycznie zmienilo sie sporo - tamte akcje byly bardzo ciezkiego kalibru i ciagnely sie bardzo dlugo. Ilosc jadu wylanego tam byla zdumiewajaca.


zawsze znajda sie ludzie,ktorzy czuja sie na tym forum anonimowi.siedziec non stop ,miec powiedzmy 3000 postow rocznie????poznalem tu wielu fajny h ludzi to jest plus,dobrze ze  wielu ma dobre mocne betony powylewane.ktos u kogo nie bylem przez okolo 2 lata opisuje mnie w samych negatywach.podobno nie odbieralem telefonow jakis czas,byl taki czas ze sie odcialem ,zawalony robota,wyciszalem telefon,spalem po 4 godziny,lekarze,spuchniete kolana,.forum sie zmienilo.raz na pol roku zajrzalem cos poczytalem i widze ze to jest juz nie tak jak kiedys.z naszej strony?jestesmy tylko ludzmi,czasem bledy popelnialismy,nie raz pekla zlaczka poszedl beton na sciany,kruszywo wyszczerbialo d,iury w szybach drzwi balkonowych.zaraz dzwo ilem i wolalem inwestora.przez 17 lat lania posadzek 3-4 lata temu w Magdalence koncowka siatki przebila mi pierws,y raz w zyciu rurke od podlogowki,przyje hal inwestor zalozyl,zgrzal jakas zlaczke?,no q...wa zycie.ale jak ktos mi kiedys pr,ykleil pekbieta szybe,drze sie na m ie na budowie,za godzine lr,yjezdza zona tego Pana mowi ze szyba pekla  bo jakies naprezenia,czy zle ja zamontowali.....poznoej czytam o jakich drzwiach ubrudzonych w betonie-na forum o tym czytam po ponad roku....jada czasem po nas...ktos kto kupuje dzialke za pol miliona w Warszawoe ,to moze daliego teke,Rom-Koma,chlopakow od okien,wykonczeniowki rozp....ic na tym forum.on ma kase.....ja tez mam kase nie narzekam.ktos anonimowy,inwestor....zrobcie sobie  drodzy budujacy biala i czarna liste  budujacych.to my sie  ustosunkujemy .dajcie swoje ulice ,podajcie swoje imiona i nazwiska.jesli kogos urazilem,pr,epraszam.do 99%z Panstwa mam ogromny szacunek

----------


## rrmi

Wiem jak wazne sa polecenia , moja kolejna budowa w polowie .Stoja mury i dach przykryty folia. Polecam wielokrotnie wychwalanego na forum murarza Pana Mirka Gencla . Absolutnie i bezdyskusyjnie znakomita jakosc pracy, tempo pracy . Polecam  bardzo, zwlaszcza jesli ktos oczekuje , ze budowa bedzie przyjemnoscia , ze nie bedzie trzeba doktoryzowac sie z budowlanki :big grin:   Pan Mirek dba o kazdy szczegół , mury wygladaja idealnie. Telefon do Pana Mirka podawany tu niejednokrotnie 502711910.

----------


## zbigor

teka, do larwy przędzy  :wink:  ja wiem że może byłeś   zmęczony, może był trudny dzień ale mam prośbę. Nastepnym razem choć odrobinę postaraj się o poprawienie estetyki tego co piszesz lub chociaż o używanie wielkich liter na początku zdania. Nie obraź się, ale Twój słowotok naprawdę ciężko mi zrozumieć  A wracając do meritum, masz wiele racji w tym co piszesz. Niestety inwestorzy uzbrojenie w wiedzę zaczerpniętą od różnych internetowych teoretyków   mają czasami idiotyczne oczekiwania  w stosunku do wykonawców.  Ja zawsze powtarzam, że z każdego fuckupa da się wyjść

----------


## teka

Zbigor postaram sie jednak  tak juz cholender mam.nie chcialem nikogo obrazic..tak juz mam ze  tylko Ty,Ciebie,Wy,...itd pise z duzej L..Ciebie ,Autorusa i wielu innych pamietam.to nie jest czas,na żale,chociaż?,moze i tak to wyglada.szkoda mi tylko kilku chlopakow,uwierz mi ze na prawde,dobrych i nie to że ich znam.ogolnie biala lista nie  jest juz taka jak kiedyś.osoby ktore mialy 100 pozytywnych komentarzy,teraz stali sie  takimi ktorych trzeba "sprzedac" na czarne listy.a inwestor to  "Świeta krowa",wiele osob jest tu anonimowych,z mojej strony prosze  o te zdjecia Panow/Panie ktorym taką szkode wyrzadzilem,bo jak wchodzilem na ich profil mineło juz prawie dwa tygodnie a oni maja ponad 10tys postow......nie pamietam juz Zbigor kiedy tu ostatnio tak pisalem,ale pewnie ponad 2 lata,a przez ostatnie dwa lata zajrzałem tu może z 5 razy.,troche stron wstecz poczytalem i widze,że coś soe zmieniło.kurcze nie może tak być,że jeździcie po nas.A wystarczy jeden na stu który napisze zle zdanie,konkurencja inwestor.?jade jutro po budowie do Pana zforum  koło Ożarowa Mazowieckiego.,laliśmy u sasiada i sąsiada  sąsiada.Uwoerz mi ,że nie nażekam na brak pracy,dalej kestem ,chociaż,tutaj nie pisze na forum..już nie pojawiam sie na budowach o 4 rano,czy na pomiarach w niedziele o 6,wielu tutaj osobom jak Tobie,Autorusowi i innym budujacym dziekuje za reklame w imieniu moich  chlopakow,ale byly też budowy ,gdzie nas nieszanowano.szkoda mi najbardzie RomKoma,choc go nie znam,chwalony na potegę  przez kupe lat,a ostatnio jak czytam,,,,,,jeden  zle napisał,a chłopak sie tłumaczy.Ktoś,kto go miał na swojej budowie,polecił kupe reklamy mial na tych białych listach.jedna osoba robi entyreklame jemu.mi iwielu chłokakom i ?zero szacunku.nie tak to powinno wyglądać.Ciebie posdrawiam,dzieki za stare polecenia.Sobie powiedzialem ,że częścoej tu bedę zaglądał,czekam na zdjęcia tego  Pana który miał tu wysłać zdjecja z naszej budowyi tego Pana -Slawko? u ktorego nie wylewalem posadzek a ktory mnie tak  na tym forum kilkakrotnie "ocenił" bo z tego co pamietam  nie odebralem telefonu.?pozdrawiam

----------


## wally666

Teka, to jest troche jak z anonimowym hejtem w internecie - jeden rzuci plote, drugi podlapie i przekaze 3ciemu, a ten juz dobuduje cala historie Twoich porazek.

Teraz lepiej trzymaj sie krzesla bo mimo, ze robiles mi wylewki prawie 1,5 roku temu, dopiero jutro wjezdza ekipa od podlog i wyjdzie, czy jest dobrze czy nie  :smile: 

Tak jak juz pisales wczesniej, opisalem Wasza wizyte u mnie mozliwie najuczciwiej i najrzetelniej - teraz czas na weryfikacje jakosci prac po porzadnym wysezonowaniu wylewek - na pewno dam znac wszystkim jak wyszlo, nie ma sentymentow w biznesie.

I zeby nie bylo tak rozowo i ze forumowi spece sa nieomylni - Yacek robil u mnie w calym domu sufity pod malowanie, standard q3 to sie nazywa? Przy odbiorze nie widzialem zadnych uchybiej, bylo dobrze, ale jak wjechala ekipa od wykonczeniowki polazala mi przy halogenie gory i dolki, smugi i przytarcia. Skontaktowalem sie z Yackiem, pokazalem kilka fotek i.... oddzwonil, przyznal ze to juz druga taka wpadka przy obecnej lampie. W ciagu miesiaca wyslal chlopakow i poprawili sufity bez mrugniecia a co wiecej, Yacek sam opisal swoja "wpadke" na profilu FB. Chyle czola  :smile:

----------


## teka

> Teka, to jest troche jak z anonimowym hejtem w internecie - jeden rzuci plote, drugi podlapie i przekaze 3ciemu, a ten juz dobuduje cala historie Twoich porazek.
> 
> Teraz lepiej trzymaj sie krzesla bo mimo, ze robiles mi wylewki prawie 1,5 roku temu, dopiero jutro wjezdza ekipa od podlog i wyjdzie, czy jest dobrze czy nie 
> 
> Tak jak juz pisales wczesniej, opisalem Wasza wizyte u mnie mozliwie najuczciwiej i najrzetelniej - teraz czas na weryfikacje jakosci prac po porzadnym wysezonowaniu wylewek - na pewno dam znac wszystkim jak wyszlo, nie ma sentymentow w biznesie.
> 
> I zeby nie bylo tak rozowo i ze forumowi spece sa nieomylni - Yacek robil u mnie w calym domu sufity pod malowanie, standard q3 to sie nazywa? Przy odbiorze nie widzialem zadnych uchybiej, bylo dobrze, ale jak wjechala ekipa od wykonczeniowki polazala mi przy halogenie gory i dolki, smugi i przytarcia. Skontaktowalem sie z Yackiem, pokazalem kilka fotek i.... oddzwonil, przyznal ze to juz druga taka wpadka przy obecnej lampie. W ciagu miesiaca wyslal chlopakow i poprawili sufity bez mrugniecia a co wiecej, Yacek sam opisal swoja "wpadke" na profilu FB. Chyle czola


ok jak cos to dzwon..pamietam Twoją ocene,i dzieki za wstepna ocenę.ja nie uciekam,jesli cos bedzie nie tak,wezme chłopaków i podjedziemy

----------


## zbigor

teka  wysłałem Ci priva ale doszedł bo masz pełną skrzynkę.  Napisz mi proszę ile  teraz liczysz posadzkę.

----------


## Slawko123

> ..............,*czekam na zdjęcia tego  Pana który miał tu wysłać zdjecja z naszej budowyi tego Pana -Slawko?* u ktorego nie wylewalem posadzek a ktory mnie tak  na tym forum kilkakrotnie "ocenił" bo z tego co pamietam  nie odebralem telefonu.?pozdrawiam


Ja mam w nicku Slawko z cyferkami, nie widzę innych o podobnym nicku(albo nie potrafię znaleźć). Owszem, kilka lat temu pisałem i dzwoniłem w sprawie posadzek/wylewek z miksokreta, niestety, *nigdy nie otrzymałem żadnej odpowiedzi, ani na forum, ani na PW, ani SMS, ani telefonu, a próbowałem wiele razy.* Owszem napisałem kilka niepochlebnych opinii, ale tylko odnośnie kontaktu. *Nigdy nie miałem wysyłać tu zdjęć z Waszej budowy, bo nawet nie mam pojęcia gdzie takowe są a co dopiero na nich być, nigdy się nie widzieliśmy, ani nie słyszeliśmy,* także nie wiem czy to było do mnie, czy do kogoś innego, ale piszę gwoli wyjaśnienia.

----------


## teka

> Ja mam w nicku Slawko z cyferkami, nie widzę innych o podobnym nicku(albo nie potrafię znaleźć). Owszem, kilka lat temu pisałem i dzwoniłem w sprawie posadzek/wylewek z miksokreta, niestety, *nigdy nie otrzymałem żadnej odpowiedzi, ani na forum, ani na PW, ani SMS, ani telefonu, a próbowałem wiele razy.* Owszem napisałem kilka niepochlebnych opinii, ale tylko odnośnie kontaktu. *Nigdy nie miałem wysyłać tu zdjęć z Waszej budowy, bo nawet nie mam pojęcia gdzie takowe są a co dopiero na nich być, nigdy się nie widzieliśmy, ani nie słyszeliśmy,* także nie wiem czy to było do mnie, czy do kogoś innego, ale piszę gwoli wyjaśnienia.


dziekuje .właśnie o te kontakty mi  chodziło..A jeśli sie Pan do mnie nie mógł dodzwonić,dopusać to nie ,życzę sobie takiej błazenady,to ,że mnie tu nie ma 2-3 lata,a po jakimś czasie dobrze byłoby usłyszeć jakieś wyjaśnienie,jak Pan wspomniał nie było kontaktu,to czemu  wyraża Pan o mnie swoje glupie komentarze?,,bo jest Pan schowany pod  swoim nickiem?bezimienny,anonimowy?.mam nadzieje ,że znajd,ie sie ten który tak mnie oczerniał,groził,że wyśle zdjecia,a to bywalec forum ponad 10tys   komentarzy.czekam i sie zastanawiam czy w ogole  wylewaliśmy tam posadzki.myśle ,że ten Pan już tu na białą listę zaglądał,ostatnio był dostepny wczoraj o 19.03..niech sie odezwie i wyśle te zdjęcia,bo ja ,żadnych na ten temat reklamacji nie kojarze

----------


## teka

> teka  wysłałem Ci priva ale doszedł bo masz pełną skrzynkę.  Napisz mi proszę ile  teraz liczysz posadzkę.


nie moge pokasowac starych wiadomosci.cos sie zblokowalo..napis, na 692796235

----------


## Slawko123

> dziekuje .właśnie o te kontakty mi  chodziło..A jeśli sie Pan do mnie nie mógł dodzwonić,dopusać to nie ,życzę sobie takiej błazenady,to ,że mnie tu nie ma 2-3 lata,a po jakimś czasie dobrze byłoby usłyszeć jakieś wyjaśnienie,jak Pan wspomniał nie było kontaktu,to czemu  wyraża Pan o mnie swoje glupie komentarze?,,bo jest Pan schowany pod  swoim nickiem?bezimienny,anonimowy?............


 Ja to się zastanawiam co Pan teraz ćpasz lub pijesz. Pomijam, ze słowotok jaki Pan tu wylewa jest mało zrozumiany, Jakieś żale sprzed 5 lat. Napisałem, co napisałem, nie tylko ja, w sprawie kontaktu i co o tym myślę i tyle. Człowieku, to było z 5 lat temu!

----------


## teka

> Ja to się zastanawiam co Pan teraz ćpasz lub pijesz. Pomijam, ze słowotok jaki Pan tu wylewa jest mało zrozumiany, Jakieś żale sprzed 5 lat. Napisałem, co napisałem, nie tylko ja, w sprawie kontaktu i co o tym myślę i tyle. Człowieku, to było z 5 lat temu!


Skupmy się  na tym co Wać  Pan do mnie masz,i nie  5 lat temu tylko 2?3max..Drogi Panie nie mam tyle czasu siedzieć na forum,jak Pan.,bawić ,się  w kropki,czy przecinki.Widać Pana to bardzo razi..Cały czas tak pisze,a dziś dla Pana zrobię wyjątek pisząc przez "ą" i  "ę".Czemu to Panu nie przeszkadzało jak Pan do mnie dzwonił i chciał,żebyśmy przyjechali wylewać posadzki?.Nic nie ćpam,,ale wodzę,że Szanowny Pan szuka byle powodu,żeby komuś dogryżć.Co ja Panu takiego zrobiłem,nawet  mnie Pan na oczy nie widział.,I po co ,były te głupie komentarze?.Czuje się Pan ,aż tak nieszczęśliwy bo Teka do Pana nie przyjechał,nie odebrał telefonu,nie pisze z dużej litery nie stawia kropek i przecinków.Tacy się niektórzy z Was czują,tutaj "nieśmiertelni"?.Inwestor to tutaj zazwyczaj  to Pan Bóg,on może sobie pozwolić na dużo więcej.On nie poda swoich danych,nie powie gdzie mieszla,sam wykonując jakiś zawód jest  nieomylny.Znajde trochę czasu ,po to ,żeby wyjaśnić  sprawy które tutaj były napisane na mój temat kiedy mnie nie było.Pozdrawiam i myślę,że szanowny Pan czuje się lepiej bo postaralem się zrobić wyjątek szukać liter ,kropek i przecinków.

----------


## rrmi

> Wiem jak wazne sa polecenia , moja kolejna budowa w polowie .Stoja mury i dach przykryty folia. Polecam wielokrotnie wychwalanego na forum Pana Mirka Gencla . Absolutnie i bezdyskusyjnie znakomita jakosc pracy, tempo pracy . Polecam  bardzo, zwlaszcza jesli ktos oczekuje , ze budowa bedzie przyjemnoscia , ze nie bedzie trzeba doktoryzowac sie z budowlanki  Pan Mirek dba o kazdy szczegół , mury wygladaja idealnie. Telefon do Pana Mirka podawany tu niejednokrotnie 502711910.


 Kolejne polecenie to okna.Stary z forum już po raz kolejny wstawiał nam okna, po raz kolejny wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem i umową. Ekipa ciepły montaż zrobiła dbając o każdy szczegół i to widać. Okna wyglądają doskonale, Stary  doradzał i podpowiadal .Wykazal się nadzwyczajną cierpliwością a marudzilam bardzo.Polecam ,Firma Aprel , Pan Krzysztof Wycech 604170274.

----------


## rrmi

> Kolejne polecenie to okna.Stary z forum już po raz kolejny wstawiał nam okna, po raz kolejny wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem i umową. Ekipa ciepły montaż zrobiła dbając o każdy szczegół i to widać. Okna wyglądają doskonale, Stary  doradzał i podpowiadal .Wykazal się nadzwyczajną cierpliwością a marudzilam bardzo.Polecam ,Firma Aprel , Pan Krzysztof Wycech 604170274.





> Wiem jak wazne sa polecenia , moja kolejna budowa w polowie .Stoja mury i dach przykryty folia. Polecam wielokrotnie wychwalanego na forum Pana Mirka Gencla . Absolutnie i bezdyskusyjnie znakomita jakosc pracy, tempo pracy . Polecam  bardzo, zwlaszcza jesli ktos oczekuje , ze budowa bedzie przyjemnoscia , ze nie bedzie trzeba doktoryzowac sie z budowlanki  Pan Mirek dba o kazdy szczegół , mury wygladaja idealnie. Telefon do Pana Mirka podawany tu niejednokrotnie 502711910.


Budowa idzie doskonale i wszystko zgodnie z planem , ale to dzieki najlepszym ekipom z Forum. Polecam kolejnych wykonawcow.
Elektryka Rafal Puchala , absoloutnie idealnie , rowno , czysto po kazdym dniu pracy , zadbali nawet o podkucia  w naroznikach , dzieki czemu ilosc tynku bedzie minimalna . Numer tel do tego Wykonawcy , RafSystem 609336728.  

Alarm , doskonale podpowiedzi i swietne rozwiazania techniczne , rowniez wielokrotnie tu polecany Robert Pieprzycki Arm.pl 501142806

Dach Artur Sawicki , prawdziwy artysta w swoim fachu , nie wyobrazam sobie ze mozna to zrobic lepiej , polozenie dachowki i obrobki blacharskie to poezja :roll eyes: 
Sawicki Dachy 502163274.

----------


## gosiasad

Dawno nie zaglądałam na forum ale cieszę się że wymienieni przez rrmi fachowcy trzymają poziom  :smile: 
Ja po trzech latach również w/w polecam (nie znam tylko p.Rafała)

----------


## rrmi

> Dawno nie zaglądałam na forum ale cieszę się że wymienieni przez rrmi fachowcy trzymają poziom 
> Ja po trzech latach również w/w polecam (nie znam tylko p.Rafała)


Trzymaja i to bardzo wysoki , budowa z takimi  ekipami jest przyjemnoscia i idzie blyskawicznie , zaraz dodam kolejnego wykonawce  :roll eyes:

----------


## rrmi

> Wiem jak wazne sa polecenia , moja kolejna budowa w  polowie .Stoja mury i dach przykryty folia. Polecam wielokrotnie  wychwalanego na forum murarza Pana Mirka Gencla . Absolutnie i  bezdyskusyjnie znakomita jakosc pracy, tempo pracy . Polecam  bardzo,  zwlaszcza jesli ktos oczekuje , ze budowa bedzie przyjemnoscia , ze nie  bedzie trzeba doktoryzowac sie z budowlanki  Pan Mirek dba o kazdy szczegół , mury wygladaja idealnie. Telefon do Pana Mirka podawany tu niejednokrotnie 502711910.





> Kolejne polecenie to okna.Stary z forum już po raz  kolejny wstawiał nam okna, po raz kolejny wszystko poszło zgodnie z  planem i umową. Ekipa ciepły montaż zrobiła dbając o każdy szczegół i to  widać. Okna wyglądają doskonale, Stary  doradzał i podpowiadal .Wykazal  się nadzwyczajną cierpliwością a marudzilam bardzo.Polecam ,Firma Aprel  , Pan Krzysztof Wycech 604170274.





> Budowa idzie doskonale i wszystko zgodnie z planem , ale to dzieki najlepszym ekipom z Forum. Polecam kolejnych wykonawcow.
> Elektryka Rafal Puchala , absoloutnie idealnie , rowno , czysto po kazdym dniu pracy , zadbali nawet o podkucia  w naroznikach , dzieki czemu ilosc tynku bedzie minimalna . Numer tel do tego Wykonawcy , RafSystem 609336728.  
> 
> Alarm , doskonale podpowiedzi i swietne rozwiazania techniczne , rowniez wielokrotnie tu polecany Robert Pieprzycki Arm.pl 501142806
> 
> Dach Artur Sawicki , prawdziwy artysta w swoim fachu , nie wyobrazam sobie ze mozna to zrobic lepiej , polozenie dachowki i obrobki blacharskie to poezja
> Sawicki Dachy 502163274.


Kolejny wielokrotnie polecany wykonawca to Pan Bogdan , nikt wczesniej nie wspominał , ze to artysta  :roll eyes:   Tynki wykonane przez Niego powoduja absloutny zachwyt i kazdego kto je  widzi, tynki cementowo wapienne , ktore mozna malowac bez gladzi ,  maestria,  bezdyskusyjnie polecam  Pan Bogdan tel 607893782

----------


## a.m

Cześć,
Zabieram się powoli za swój "projekt dom". Ponieważ jednak bardzo przejechałam się wcześniej na ekipach budowlanych przy remoncie mieszkań to wolę sprawdzić polecenia i firmy u wielu źródeł.
Poszukuję poleconej i solidnej firmy, która zajmuje się budową domów szkieletowych w  woj. mazowieckim (styl nowoczesny).
Przeszukałam internet, ale chętnie poczytam polecenia i na forum. Znaleziona przeze mnie mocno polecana firma miała bardzo wysoką wycenę, więc chcialabym sprawdzić czy takie są realia czy po prostu trafiłam na taką firmę.

Dziękuję

----------


## finlandia

Nie często zwracam uwagę na innych wykonawców na budowach, ale tych zapamiętałem: 
Idę na taras zaraz wracam. 
Na ich fb jest relacja z budowy domu, gdzie ich spotkałem. Z punktu widzenia wykonawcy stolarki muszę ich pochwalić za dokładność wykonania otworów. Wręcz perfekcyjna, w pozostałych kwestiach dogadywania się do zakresu prac także bardzo w porządku.

----------


## mat.x

Cześć!
Poszukuję fachowca do wykończenia ścian (tynk cementowo-wapienny) po wymianie instalacji elektrycznej i usunięciu płytek oraz wykończenie otworów wejściowych - jeden po drzwiach, drugi po usunięciu łuku. Dodatkowo druga praca - demontaż grzejnika, przeniesienie rury odpływowej i przyłącza CWU i ZW. Niestety, zostałem wystawiony i potrzebuję realizacji w najbliższym terminie.

----------


## teka

widze,że chlopaki ktorzy sie szanuja juz tutaj nie pisza.nie ma fightera,saina i qielu wielu chlopakow.i ja dalem spokoj.ta lista zrobila sie slaba od dlugiego czasu jestesmy mieszani z blotem choc juz nie przez forum.mamy w cjolere roboty.powoli czas inwestora Boga tutaj widze mija

----------


## teka

ze swojej strony xhce pozdrowic wielu"sprawiedliwych"glównie Pana Zbyszka Autorusa.-szacunek.,normalny facet kilka razy bylismy polecani.Pana Tadeusza Wozniaka -parkietkomplek,Pana Jarka,to od nich sie wiele nauczylem.dziekuje,a ludzi ktorzy szanuja ciezka budowlana robote serdecznie pozdrawiam,rowniez w imieniu moich chlopakow ktorzy robia mi super robote,a o ktorych nikt nie pamieta

----------


## autorus

> ze swojej strony xhce pozdrowic wielu"sprawiedliwych"glównie Pana Zbyszka Autorusa.-szacunek.,normalny facet kilka razy bylismy polecani.Pana Tadeusza Wozniaka -parkietkomplek,Pana Jarka,to od nich sie wiele nauczylem.dziekuje,a ludzi ktorzy szanuja ciezka budowlana robote serdecznie pozdrawiam,rowniez w imieniu moich chlopakow ktorzy robia mi super robote,a o ktorych nikt nie pamieta



Ja chciałbym pozdrowić kolegę TEKA  :smile:  Wylewki trzymają się jak ta lala i nic złego nie mogę na ich temat powiedzieć . Jedyne co to POLECIĆ gorąco.

----------


## MoniaWo

Cześć,

przyszedł czas i na mnie. Szukam kogoś, kto podejmie się zrobienia posadzki. Mieszkanie, blok z 56 r., posadzka wylana przez ekipę, którą zadanie przerosło  :sad:  próbowali poprawić i zrobić poziom przez 2 dni, niestety bez pomysłu jak to zrobić. Różnice w poziomie od 0,4 do 2 cm. Posadzka pod panele ac6, panel grubości 8 mm + podkład 2 mm. 
Do poprawy 3 pomieszczenia 2 pokoje i łączący je korytarz, łącznie ok. 38 m2. 

Wiem, że to najgorsza robota, poprawki po "fachowcach", ale może ktoś będzie miał chęci i czas aby podjąć się takiej roboty? albo może znacie kogoś z kim mogłabym się skontaktować w tej sprawie? 

Poratujcie, bo roboty stoją w miejscu.

----------


## Zeuskk

Cześć,
wysypała nam się ekipa murarska na która czekaliśmy od prawie roku i z którą teraz we wrześniu mieliśmy zaczynać budowę  :sad:  Wzięli sobie inna robotę i naszej już nie zaczną.
Poszukuję pilnie ekipę murarską na rozpoczęcie budowy prostego z bryły domku jednorodzinnego 170m2 z poddaszem użytkowym do stanu SSO z więźbą praktycznie od zaraz. Czy ktoś sprawdzony z wolnym terminem by się znalazł?

----------


## pawel250

Biała lista – wykonawcy którzy zrobili pracę perfekcyjnie i mógłbym ich polecić w 100% polecić.




Kierownik budowy – Maciej Jastrzębski - 608 390 829 – dobrze się rozmawiało, polecił kilka rozwiązań, nie było problemu z terminowością, bardzo dobra cena.

Wiązary dachowe – ndrewno Przemysław Nowak – 783542565 – jakość, wygląd drewna na piątkę, cena również najlepsza.

Dekarz – Artur Sawicki 502 163 274 – znany już na forum, chociaż tani nie jest to dachówka pod linijkę, tak samo jak rynny, mógłby dać większy spadek bo całość wody nie spływa. Rodzinna ekipa która nie wymaga nadzoru.

Wylewki cementowe – Bogdan 607 893 782 – Wylewki wyszły perfekcyjne, twarde i idealnie równe. Oglądałem kilka innych i te były najlepsze, najważniejsze że piach się nie sypał.

Nadmuch wełny mineralnej – Krzysztof Spik – 510 748 343 – przyjechali, nadmuchali i pojechali.

Okna –  Aprel – 602 596 196 – wszystkim znany Aprel,

Drzwi wejściowe Wikęd i wewnętrzne DRE – Alter dom – 25 632 52 29 – równie znani na forum, ceny mają zdecydowanie najlepsze, jakość obsługi również.

Brama garażowa novoferm – RAPI – 601 343 601 – polecam bramy novoferm,  chodzą ciszej niż Krispol, natomiast Wiśniowski to już nie porozumienie. Polecam pojechać do salonu wiśniowskiego bramfurt i porównać jak chodzi sieczkarnia na łańcuchu. Ja nie wiem czy oni nie potrafią tego wyregulować? U kilku sąsiadów Wiśniowski chodzi tak samo głośno a u innych cicho ale bez porównania do Novofermu. Dodatkowo w novofermie zawiasy segmentów nie wystają.

centrumrekuperacji.pl - bardzo dobra cena za rekuperator i jego uruchomienie.

Elektryk, hydraulik, instalacja CO, pompa ciepła, gładzie, sufity GK, malowanie, podbitka - JA



Szara lista – wykonawcy którzy po prostu wykonali swoją pracę ale z pewnymi zastrzeżeniami

architekt Agnieszka Mędelska Archidomum – brak możliwości wspólnej modyfikacji projektu, jedynie bazowaliśmi na iteracjach wysyłanych przez architekta, utrudniony kontakt po zatwierdzeniu projektu. 

Murarze, ekipa Stanisław Komoń – uczciwi i pracowici chociaż kilka rzeczy musiałem przypilnować. Jeśli chcesz budować książkowo to musisz pilnować, ale nie ma problemu z dogadaniem się. Jak się ustali to tak będą robić.

Tynkarze – Paweł 509 535 465 – niestety drugi raz bym ich nie wziął. Nie miał doświadczenia z odbiorem tynków, jak były mokre to były ok ale potem wyszły ryski, dziurki itp. Kąty i powierzchnie nie były najgorsze ale jednak wszędzie trzeba było nałożyć gładź. Miałem nadzieje że  tynk gipsowy Diamand nie będzie tego wymagał. Chyba mało jest ekip które go potrafią nałożyć aby było idealnie. Żałuję że nie położyłem gładzi wszędzie po na nie które miejsca to patrzeć nie mogę. Do garażu przyjechali dodatkowo w późniejszym termini i tam położyli lachę totalnie, fale i i rysy wszędzie. Ogólnie Pan Paweł w porządku człowiek, pożyczył za free sprzęt do szlifowania tynków ale niestety efekt nie jest taki jakiego oczekiwałem.

Poleciłbym jeszcze wykonawcę mebli kuchennych ale mam wątpliwości, bo fachowiec niezły ale w kilku aspektach nas wkurzył nie przemyślanymi rzeczami zrobionymi bez konsultacji.


Czarna lista – tych wykonawców już na pewno bym nie polecił.

Elewacje – Mariusz Wróbel – najgorsza ekipa na budowie a była z polecenia od sąsiada. U sąsiada zrobili całkiem nieźle. U mnie natomiast parapety montowali TRZY RAZY !!! bo nie potrafili korzystać z poziomicy, spadki zrobili do okna !!! Żadnych kątów nie zachowali. Przy oknach było z 2cm odchyłki. Przy drzwiach daszek nie miał pionów, aż gołym okiem było widać. Po włączeniu oświetlenia zewnętrznego widać każdą płytę styropianową. Dogadaliśmy się na niższą kwotę ale wolałbym zapłacić mniej!!!  i wziąć inną ekipę bo ta wcale nie była najtańsza.

----------


## gregory888

Witam,

Szukam sprawdzonego wykonawcy od gładzi czy możecie kogos polecic w okolicach Warszawy ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bogdans1

Szukam ekipy do ocieplenia starego domu drewnianego w okolicach Płońska i do zrobienia "budżetowego" dachu nad szopą przerobioną na garaż.

----------


## GrzegorzRR

> 1. źle położona wełna przy murłacie, kominach oraz wyłazie dachowym.
> 2. zbyt ubogi stelaż (konstrukcja gk jest zbyt wiotka).
> 3. zrobione niechlujne - widać górki na łączeniach płyt (niedoszlifowane), widać ubytki w szpachli na łączeniach. krzywo itp
> 
> na pierwszy rzut oka tego nie było widać ale jak malowałem i robiłem wnętrze to dopiero wtedy dopatrzyłem się wszystkiego.


Niestety również nie polecam Roberta Hawrylaka, robił u mnie poddasze przeszło 3 lata temu i mam bardzo dużo zastrzeżeń, drugi raz bym go nie wybrał.

Na początku ekipa wydawała się w porządku i uśpili moją czujność - mój błąd, że dałem się podejść.
Panowie dość szybko się uwijali z pracą, aż za szybko i już w tamtym momencie to powinno mi dać do myślenia.
Po pierwsze sami zamówili materiał to też był błąd, że im na to pozwoliłem, ponieważ zastosowali tańsze wiotkie profile, mam zdjęcia z wykonania. Wieszaki na poddaszu montowali na czarne wkręty do GK bez łba podkładowego a powinny być min. 4x45  np. SPAX-y.  

Okna połaciowe tak obrobione, że po 3 latach w 8 sztuk popękało każde w rogach, nie powklejano żadnych taśm..., jak zobaczyłem jak została wykonana konstrukcja a raczej jej brak przy oknie to się załamałem... a jak powinna wyglądać z węgarkiem. Poprzykręcali, aby szybko zagięty profil CD60 do krokiew... i ot to taki węgarek (porównałem z wykonaniami innych ekip jak powinno to być należycie wykonane) wieje z pęknięć GK przy oknach. Wszystkie regipsy przy oknach są do demontażu bo tak zrobili szczelną paroizolację....

Miały być wstawione taśmy amerykańskie - nie wstawili. W skosach zastosowali ślizg choć nie użyto żadnych taśm do połączeń slizgowycych a łączenie skosu ze ściana zostawili puste ze szczeliną bez akrylu.
Paroizolacja zrobili najtańszą żółtą ten badziew zamiast ISOVER-a nawet nie spytali mnie co bym chciał, aby zastosować ponadto wykonana bez taśm i szczelnych połączeń - wiec tak jakby jej nie było dlatego tak się uwijali i zakrywali skosy płytami, aby gdy przyjechałem jak najmniej zobaczył. 
Pod profilami UD nie zamontowali - brak podklejonej taśmy akustycznej a powinna być.

Tak się składa, że w jednym pomieszczeniu zdejmowałem płyty (odkrywka), bo montowałem instalację pod klimatyzację i wyszło szydło z worka i teraz wiem dlaczego tak się spieszyli. 

I tak jak w poprzedniej wypowiedzi niestety niechlujne wykończeni. Wszystko powychodziło po malowaniu, widoczne są wszystkie łączenia płyt gdzie wtapiali fizelinę,  wiec są delikatne górki a to widać przy oświetleniu.  Niestety nie przyłożyli się do szlifowania tych łączeń bo się tak spieszyli. 

Także, niestety nie polecam a jeśli już ktoś się zdecyduje na nich to należy pilnować i patrzeć na ręce co robią. U mnie wszystko wyszło po czasie, gdy bardziej zglebiłem temat. Zapewne u innych, których wykonywał poddasze jest podobnie albo wyjdzie lub już wyszło bądź te bardzo bardzo istotne rzeczy wyjdą gdy przyjdzie zdjąć płyty ukaże się np. brak szczelnej paroizolacji..... Tak był słynny, że najwidoczniej zaczął odwalać, aby szybciej, bo ze zleceniami nie wyrabiał, a jak ktoś się nie zna to niestety będzie miał minę pod płytami.

Pozdrawiam 
Grzesiek

----------


## rrmi

> Wiem jak wazne sa polecenia , moja kolejna budowa w  polowie .Stoja mury i dach przykryty folia. Polecam wielokrotnie  wychwalanego na forum murarza Pana Mirka Gencla . Absolutnie i  bezdyskusyjnie znakomita jakosc pracy, tempo pracy . Polecam  bardzo,  zwlaszcza jesli ktos oczekuje , ze budowa bedzie przyjemnoscia , ze nie  bedzie trzeba doktoryzowac sie z budowlanki  Pan Mirek dba o kazdy szczegół , mury wygladaja idealnie. Telefon do Pana Mirka podawany tu niejednokrotnie 502711910.





> Kolejne polecenie to okna.Stary z forum już po raz  kolejny wstawiał nam okna, po raz kolejny wszystko poszło zgodnie z  planem i umową. Ekipa ciepły montaż zrobiła dbając o każdy szczegół i to  widać. Okna wyglądają doskonale, Stary  doradzał i podpowiadal .Wykazal  się nadzwyczajną cierpliwością a marudzilam bardzo.Polecam ,Firma Aprel  , Pan Krzysztof Wycech 604170274.





> Budowa idzie doskonale i wszystko zgodnie z planem ,  ale to dzieki najlepszym ekipom z Forum. Polecam kolejnych wykonawcow.
> Elektryka Rafal Puchala , absoloutnie idealnie , rowno , czysto po  kazdym dniu pracy , zadbali nawet o podkucia  w naroznikach , dzieki  czemu ilosc tynku bedzie minimalna . Numer tel do tego Wykonawcy ,  RafSystem 609336728.  
> 
> Alarm , doskonale podpowiedzi i swietne rozwiazania techniczne , rowniez  wielokrotnie tu polecany Robert Pieprzycki Arm.pl 501142806
> 
> Dach Artur Sawicki , prawdziwy artysta w swoim fachu , nie wyobrazam  sobie ze mozna to zrobic lepiej , polozenie dachowki i obrobki  blacharskie to poezja
> Sawicki Dachy 502163274.






> Kolejny wielokrotnie polecany wykonawca to Pan Bogdan , nikt wczesniej nie wspominał , ze to artysta    Tynki wykonane przez Niego powoduja absloutny zachwyt i kazdego kto je   widzi, tynki cementowo wapienne , ktore mozna malowac bez gladzi ,   maestria,  bezdyskusyjnie polecam  Pan Bogdan tel 607893782






> Kolejny wielokrotnie polecany wykonawca to Pan Bogdan , nikt wczesniej nie wspominał , ze to artysta   Tynki wykonane przez Niego powoduja absloutny zachwyt i kazdego kto je  widzi, tynki cementowo wapienne , ktore mozna malowac bez gladzi ,  maestria,  bezdyskusyjnie polecam  Pan Bogdan tel 607893782


Moja budowa po 10 miesiacach dobiegla konca , bylo to mozliwe dzieki najlepszym , najlepiej zorganizowanym ekipom. Kolejny , ktorego polecam to czlowiek i ekipa szybsza od predkosci swiatla , Ma Box , Pan MichalJurczak , zrobili wode i wszystko co jest z tym zwiazane , kanaliza , woda uzytkowa , rowniez ogrzewanie z pompa ciepla , rekuperacje , doradzili najlepiej jak to mozliwe , wszystko dziala rewelacyjnie . Praca byla zorganizowana tak dobrze , ze lepiej juz chyba sie nie da .Tel do Pana Jurczaka 600247016

      Prace glazurnicze wykonal u mnie   Vadiol, plytki drewnopodobne w calym domu , w tym w wiekszosci w jodelke i zrobil 2 lazienki z trawertynu bebnowanego , bezfugowo, oczywiscie montaz i armatura , duzo podpowiedzi ,     Dokladnosc labolatoryjna. Tel do Pana Roberta 664837837

 Kazdy wymieniony przeze mnie wykonawca byl tu wielkokrotnie polecany , warto z tego korzystac . Ekipy wspolpracuja ze soba znaja sie , kazdy wie kiedy inny konczy , uzgadniaja kiedy kto wchodzi , bo juz miejsce jest wolne i i mozna dalej robic . Jedynym wyzwaniem dla mnie bylo placenie za wykonana prace , robilam to z przyjemnoscia , nie bylo zadnych uwag . Taka budowa to nie udreka, to przyjemnosc i tego zycze wszystkim budujacym dom. Nie warto szarpac sie z przypadkowymi wykonawcami . Mialam incydent z niepolecanym tu panem od wykonania bramy wjazdowej ,niech go cholera. Gdyby kazdy z wykonawcow byl takim bezmozgiem to inwestorzy schodziliby na zawal jeszcze przed wylewkami. Dodam jeszcze , ze tynki Pana Bogdana po wymalowaniu , bez gladzi, wygladaja bajecznie .  
Ekipa od elewacji i karton gipsow nie byly najgorsze , ale reki uciac sobie za nich nie dam , wiec nie wspominam tutaj.

----------


## Hulleck

Dobry,

Szukam wykonawcy, który zrealizuje mi SSO od zera na terenie Sochaczewa z początkiem 2023, polecany tutaj Pan Mirosław ma niestety terminy późniejsze.

----------


## stary

Standard deweloperski lokali usługowych to bardzo często surowe mury wewnątrz, wylewka i wystający ze ściany pęczek drutów będący głównym dopływem energii elektrycznej.   :yes: 
W takim to stanie nabyliśmy lokal na naszą, nową siedzibę, który doprowadziliśmy do stanu ‘’używalności” przy pomocy godnych polecenia ekip, w większości znanych już na tym forum.
Według kolejności:
Projektant – Karolina Chmielnik-Dubaj- tel. 503-079-030
Elektryk- Raf-System Rafał Puchała- tel. 609-336-728
Alarm – forumowy Zbych, czyli Delta -Technic- tel. 502-255-017
Glazura – forumowy Vadiol- tel. 664-837-837
Zabudowy G-K, gładzie, malowanie- P. Tadeusz- tel. 728-386-666
Zabudowy G-K, gładzie, malowanie ( w poprzednim biurze) - Piotr Zembrowski z ekipą- tel. 606-831-211
Grzejniki, nietypowe, antracytowe na zamówienie- Kalmar Bartycka- tel. 602-465-965: www.kalmar.waw.pl

Nie będę się specjalnie rozpisywał nad szczegółami, więc podsumuję krótko: jeżeli chcesz mieć spokój na budowie, to umów się z fachowcem, który szanuje Twój czas, dotrze na spotkanie i doradzi optymalne rozwiązania. Jeżeli chcesz mieć pracę wykonaną w umówionym terminie, zamiast totalnej fuszery i zbierania porozrzucanych puszek po kątach- to skorzystaj z podpowiedzi.  :big grin:

----------


## fantomek24

Sprawdzonego dekarza do obróbek dekarskich bym potrzebował okolice wawy

----------


## szewczyk_dratewka

Hej. Szukam dobrego elektryka Warszawa i okolice (zachodne) (instalacja w nowo powstającym domu). Czy to nadal polecany Piotr Modzelewski? Nie mogę namierzyć żadnego telefonu do niego. Prośba o pomoc. Dziękuję  :yes:

----------


## fantomek24

Może ie polecić jakiś sprawdzony zespół do hydroizolacji tarasu nad garażem

----------


## agb

> Może ie polecić jakiś sprawdzony zespół do hydroizolacji tarasu nad garażem


Po 3 latach wciąż mogę polecić Demobud Bernard Sobkowski.

----------


## electrolite

Dzień dobry, poszukuję kierownika budowy do poprowadzenia budowy "na serio", nie na podpisy i wizytę raz na rok  :wink: . Budowa w powolnym 3-letnim tempie, na zachód od Warszawy (gmina Michałowice). Szukam kogoś sprawdzonego, kto potrafi pomóc przy budowie domu jednorodzinnego i doradzić też czasem.  Będę wdzięczny za polecenia, kontakty na priva (lub tutaj).

----------


## zbigor

Polecam  kierbuda Tomka Hofmana. . Po owocnej współpracy obecnie nadzoruje u mnie kolejne  2 budynki .

----------


## Dzeus86

> Polecam  kierbuda Tomka Hofmana. . Po owocnej współpracy obecnie nadzoruje u mnie kolejne  2 budynki .


Pozostaje mi tylko się pod tym podpisac. Polecam Pama Tomka

----------

